# The Shield Discussion Thread IV



## Amber B

Yep, the thirst is real. 
The OG Thread
Part II
Part III

Will there be a part V?


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*

Looking forward to the eventual fuckery when the break up. A triple threat match at mania would be amazing.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*

Goddamn.

That didn't take long.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*

A fourth thread owh yeah :cheer Hope WWE won't fuck up with them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*

*Nestles in snuggly in the new thread*

I hope they don't either Lapinou, but you know how the WWE can be. Frankly I'm actually surprised that the group has done well enough in this year's time. Not that the guys couldn't pull it off on their own, but a lot of the roster could potentially soar if they had more creative control.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*

It has been an honour to be apart of the last two shield threads. Hope there will be many enjoyable gifs, pictures and fan art to come.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> *Nestles in snuggly in the new thread*
> 
> I hope they don't either Lapinou, but you know how the WWE can be. Frankly I'm actually surprised that the group has done well enough in this year's time. Not that the guys couldn't pull it off on their own, but a lot of the roster could potentially soar if they had more creative control.


Yeah I get what you mean.. I hope they will get some clean wins in the future I really miss their dominance a bit.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*






:hb


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Chrome said:


> :hb


:banderas The beginning of a revolution in the WWE.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*










:hb:reigns:ambrose2::rollins


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Can't wait for the bitches banned/remove me from the thread again.

Believe in da shield.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Four Threads! This is unprecedented (I think!?) long live The SHEEEEL


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Wow a fourth thread :lol

Well done ladies- NeyNey, SubZero, tylermoxreigns, Lapinou, Luces, Calahart, Amber B, CM Punk girl, Leanmeandeanmachine, Asenath and any others I am forgetting :

And ofc us few gents who pop in from time to time.

Hoping they get to cut a promo on Raw and get added to the Survivor Series tag match. Also, hoping they stay together atleast till Mania. They still have some mileage left.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It's hard to believe it's been a year since the Shield's debut, their rise has been great to watch.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow a fourth thread :lol
> 
> Well done ladies- NeyNey, SubZero, tylermoxreigns, Lapinou, Luces, Calahart, Amber B, CM Punk girl, Leanmeandeanmachine, Asenath and any others I am forgetting :
> 
> And ofc us few gents who pop in from time to time.
> 
> Hoping they get to cut a promo on Raw and get added to the Survivor Series tag match. Also, hoping they stay together atleast till Mania. They still have some mileage left.


Thank you it has been a pleasure


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So did my 1,000 post close the previous thread... BELIEVE THAT BITCHES :lmao :cool2

All the applause for fourth thread.

*BELIEVE IN THE SHEEEEE*


Ps. what is this I hear about a five on five match at SS or is this just dirtsheet bullcrap

Real Americans/Shield vs Goldust/Cody/The Usos and a mystery member? 

Is it gonna be Tyson Kidd? Kinda hoping it's the return of Christian (again) for him to finally seek revenge on Ambrose/The Shield after they took him out weeks ago. But probably not... Meh.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Roman Reigns to be the next face of the WWE.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> So did my 1,000 post close the previous thread... BELIEVE THAT BITCHES :lmao :cool2
> 
> All the applause for fourth thread.
> 
> *BELIEVE IN THE SHEEEEE*
> 
> 
> Ps. what is this I hear about a five on five match at SS or is this just dirtsheet bullcrap
> 
> Real Americans/Shield vs Goldust/Cody/The Usos and a mystery member?
> 
> Is it gonna be Tyson Kidd? Kinda hoping it's the return of Christian (again) for him to finally seek revenge on Ambrose/The Shield after they took him out weeks ago. But probably not... Meh.



I'd prefer Christian over Kidd any day, but yeah.. 

So what is your favorite shield moment (not match), mine is still the helicopter segment, that was so badass :mark:


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They have definitely been a bright spot over the last year.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield steal the show no matter what they do. BELIEVE IN THE SHIEEEEEEEEELLLLD


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They're matches have made Raw and Smackdown for the past year.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Thank you it has been a pleasure


Indeed it has. I only wish I could have been a part of the 1st thread.

I'm psyched for this evening. I only wish I could be viewing it on tv. Streams suck on the laptop and I need flash (something my android devices cannot have) to view streams on my tablet.


----------



## Arca9

As long as we get Shield vs Wyatts before they break up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Thread # 4????























It makes me so happy to see everyone all up in their feels for the 1 year anniversary of our boys!!!












I have to say I'm a bit surprised that the E is recognizing their 1 year anniversary. I mean, did they do anything to celebrate 1 year of Fandango? Nope. Just hoping they're not planning on dropping a bomb on us tonight leading to a split. Although I personally think they're gonna go strong on the road to Wrestlemania.




Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow a fourth thread :lol
> Well done ladies- NeyNey, SubZero, tylermoxreigns, Lapinou, Luces, Calahart, Amber B, CM Punk girl, Leanmeandeanmachine, Asenath and any others I am forgetting :



I see you boo and I feel you. 










Thanks for the support!


But for realz, I've been around since the end of Thread 2 and I've had the best time with all of you ladies and gents. The love has been unreal in here. Seeing the shield grow and continue to dominate over the past few months with everyone has been so much fun. I'm dreading the day the split happens. Hopefully we handle it all well together.












Cheers to another year!




























Oh Seth, the struggle is real.


And on that note, I'm out, see ya'll for RAW


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Indeed it has. I only wish I could have been a part of the 1st thread.
> 
> I'm psyched for this evening. I only wish I could be viewing it on tv. Streams suck on the laptop and I need flash (something my android devices cannot have) to view streams on my tablet.


me to  these threads are awesome and the reason that I joined this forum. You're not the only victim, I can never watch live due to time diffrence, I have to stay awake till 2 am and I have school the day after so yeah.. :argh:


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Thread # 4????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me so happy to see everyone all up in their feels for the 1 year anniversary of our boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm a bit surprised that the E is recognizing their 1 year anniversary. I mean, did they do anything to celebrate 1 year of Fandango? Nope. Just hoping they're not planning on dropping a bomb on us tonight leading to a split. Although I personally think they're gonna go strong on the road to Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you boo and I feel you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> 
> 
> But for realz, I've been around since the end of Thread 2 and I've had the best time with all of you ladies and gents. The love has been unreal in here. Seeing the shield grow and continue to dominate over the past few months with everyone has been so much fun. I'm dreading the day the split happens. Hopefully we handle it all well together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to another year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Seth, the struggle is real.
> 
> 
> And on that note, I'm out, see ya'll for RAW



This, this and this. FYI your messages are always so fun to read :lmao


----------



## Marv95

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

A year of dominating the whole roster(including the Rock and Undertaker) yet neither of them has a world title to show for it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Woooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thread no.4 baby!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Time to christen it with some sexy pics! You guys know how I do!




























I nominate this as the official song for the Shieldiversary





' Fuck a fake friend, where you're real friends at?'


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Marv95 said:


> A year of dominating the whole roster(including the Rock and Undertaker) *yet neither of them has a world title to show for it.*


Fuck a title! They don't need it when they're the real deal baby. :cool2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Woooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thread no.4 baby!!!!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> Time to christen it with some sexy pics! You guys know how I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate this as the official song for the Shieldiversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' Fuck a fake friend, where you're real friends at?'


Roman and Dean


----------



## SovietWrestler

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Was a great year for them, therefore a great year for us. 

The Shield is a good example of what should be a team. I still believing in them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow a fourth thread :lol
> 
> Well done ladies- NeyNey, SubZero, tylermoxreigns, Lapinou, Luces, Calahart, Amber B, CM Punk girl, Leanmeandeanmachine, Asenath and any others I am forgetting :
> 
> And ofc us few gents who pop in from time to time.
> 
> Hoping they get to cut a promo on Raw and get added to the Survivor Series tag match. Also, hoping they stay together atleast till Mania. They still have some mileage left.


*SQUEE* :cool2:cheer8*D




Jobberwacky said:


>


You win


*

Copying Sub Zero and throwing some pic spam in - no regrets


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yes! this thread is unstoppable!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Insane how long they've been around for so long and I'm still not bored of what they do.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

great team good to see them still going would love to see them involved more with the WWE title down the line


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










*Yes Sir, please and thank you.*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

In beginning, Reigns did absolutely nothing for me but when you hang around a motherfucker with downs and a troll with a high pitched voice for a year, you have no choice but to get a personality real quick.

And dat hair. :ass

Thank god WWE didn't add anyone else to this group. 











That Bohemian Rhapsody realness.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

*The Shield --- making ***** reconsider every Monday night.










*


----------



## Callisto

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The thirst in this thread.....

Let me in girls.


----------



## Raw2003

Da Silva said:


> Looking forward to the eventual fuckery when the break up. A triple threat match at mania would be amazing.


Yeah I think that the way to go


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_DAMN!! _ I am so late to the fucking party. I didn't even notice the other thread was close. I don't like this feeling at all.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> A fourth thread owh yeah :cheer Hope WWE won't fuck up with them.


Word.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Sometimes I feel like my affection for The Shield is as much about my affection for the rest of y'all in this thread as it is my feels for the guys.

. . .then I watch Ambrose's ass in those little Army Navy Surplus pants. 

Happy Shieldaversary, you guys. What kind of shenanigans do you think they have planned for us tonight?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Indeed it has. I only wish I could have been a part of the 1st thread.
> 
> I'm psyched for this evening. I only wish I could be viewing it on tv. Streams suck on the laptop and I need flash (something my android devices cannot have) to view streams on my tablet.


So do I, but I'm going to try and do my damnest to become forumfamous like you guys. :clap


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Christening the thread with some fap worthy goodness before RAW

This is probably one of my fave pics 







































RAW time, I'll post more later!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



DarkStark said:


> *Yes Sir, please and thank you.*


I gotta admit he looks pretty damn badass in this pic, I shall photoshop it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yes! this thread is unstoppable!


did someone say unstoppable


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

AHHHHHH!!!!!! THE SHIELD, THE WYATTS, CM PUNK.... :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Holy.....


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Happy first anniversary to The Shield.They have kept things interesting in these boring times.

I believe and will continue to do so.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

@ Jupiter Jack Daniels.... wtf? why you neg rep me in the old thread? 


Sorry to do this out in the open but they've got their pm's turned off...


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Amber B said:


> Will there be a part V?​


Considering how many part 100 threads Funny Wrestling Pictures + DVD/Show Discussion have, probably.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Cole just said "Seth tweets al the time, as does Ambrose"

No he doesn't. :lmao
https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose


----------



## DareDevil

Wow,that match was too much. I enjoyed every damn second of it. And Dean Ambrose and CM Punk back to back, someone better make a gif of that. Also. Rey Mysterio!! I'd rather see 619 feud with Dean than Tysson Kidd. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The best part of tonight was The Shield standing up Orton and Randy acting like a little kid when he realizes that no one on the playground likes him :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Did the Shield do anything today besides being involved in the main event?


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So is anyone going to moderate the thread this time or will it just be a bunch of random spam of Shield gifs again?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Chrome said:


> :hb


I look forward to watching this video again in a few years, when all three are singles main event guys.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Catsaregreat said:


> So is anyone going to moderate the thread this time or will it just be a bunch of random spam of Shield gifs again?


That's not right. Sometimes there are chibi fan arts, AMVs, and gym selfies, too.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I find it a damn shame that Ryback isn't involved in the Shield/RA vs Usos/Rhodes bros program, but Mysterio is.

It has been a year since the Shield made their debut and their first target was Ryback. Ryback never got his revenge and what better to give him closure than to have him destroy them one year on, in Survivor Series. It was just a easy story to tell and would have come full circle. Missed opportunity I say.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Catsaregreat said:


> So is anyone going to moderate the thread this time or will it just be a bunch of random spam of Shield gifs again?


And don't forget, users talking more about their looks than their skills/wrestling and commenting on the littlest/pointless things when it comes to them. :rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## DareDevil

TheGreatBanana said:


> I find it a damn shame that Ryback isn't involved in the Shield/RA vs Usos/Rhodes bros program, but Mysterio is.
> 
> It has been a year since the Shield made their debut and their first target was Ryback. Ryback never got his revenge and what better to give him closure than to have him destroy them one year on, in Survivor Series. It was just a easy story to tell and would have come full circle. Missed opportunity I say.


I'm cool with mysterio to be honest, Ryback has had a lot of matches with the shield tho, And I really don't think at this point it would make any sense, 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> And don't forget, users talking more about their looks than their skills/wrestling and commenting on the littlest/pointless things when it comes to them. :rollins :reigns :ambrose


Yup. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Chrome said:


> :hb


The commentary is TERRIBLE. I forgot how bad. Cole is so corny lol


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*





:mark: I miss their promos.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


> And don't forget, users talking more about their looks than their skills/wrestling and commenting on the littlest/pointless things when it comes to them. :rollins :reigns :ambrose


Yeah, we could talk about Dean's earring, Roman's fabulous hair and Seth's ninja skills ALL DAY LONG 8*D I haven't seen Raw yet, but DAMN Rey mysterio is involved now? these guys truly are the most important thing on the roster, and I like it :dance

Joining in with the pics


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Surprisingly a 4th thread already! The main event match though was A+ PPV quality. Didnt matter that The Shield lost, they put on a great show. Seth selling like a boss.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm not going to lie, the fangirling that goes on in the Shield threads is a delight to see.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

they were in a backstage segment with orton. randy talking about them backing him up.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> Surprisingly a 4th thread already! The main event match though was A+ PPV quality. Didnt matter that The Shield lost, they put on a great show. Seth selling like a boss.


They always happen to lose these days, maybe they are "paying their dues" or something. Nevermind was indeed an A+ ppv quality, everybody and their mommys looked strong. They all have clearly stepp'd up


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Catsaregreat said:


> So is anyone going to moderate the thread this time or will it just be a bunch of random spam of Shield gifs again?


Let the females have their fun...I've accepted that this is the thread for posting Shield selfies or pics of ambrose smiling.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

ERRBODY wants to work with The Shield. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










The smirk Ambrose had given Reigns when he said that they'll be there if the Authority wanted them to be there.

Then Randy gets his ass kicked and throws a tantrum because no one backed him up :lol

Trying being a star Randy stop bullying people to help you. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It's amazing how despite losing so much recently, The Shield can still be considered as threats. When anyone else loses this much, they usually turn into jobbers.

Anyway, was hoping for a Shield win on their anniversary but it was against Punk, Bryan and co. so knew they would lose. Hope they can pull off a victory at SS though. Excited to see Cesaro working alongside them :mark: :mark:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean was so SASSY!!!!! Don't you just love it it?! SASSY!


----------



## TheStig

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It's amazing how despite losing so much recently, The Shield can still be considered as threats. When anyone else loses this much, they usually turn into jobbers.
> 
> Anyway, was hoping for a Shield win on their anniversary but it was against Punk, Bryan and co. so knew they would lose. Hope they can pull off a victory at SS though. Excited to see Cesaro working alongside them :mark: :mark:


They put up a show everytime they wrestle and you can't do anything but enjoy it. They haven't rly been jobbing in the sense of looking weak but rather just losing alot but they had to give the wins back they got earlier in their careers. I don't think anyone cares about if they look like a threat or not beacuse when they are in the main event shit is about to go down.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Went to post in the other thread not realising it was closed lol.

I was there for the rumble and raw thing in that wwe list for the shieldiversary.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

the guy looks always sassy, even when he has a I just woke up look.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

One year down. Are we all still alive from the greatness? :lenny

Nearing the end, but bless them for making it such a fun ride. Lets hope Ambrose gets less restricted post-break up. I'm begging them to let him be more of himself. Rollins & Reigns have been gods since day one, basically.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

In the match when the wyatt tagged in I thought dean was going to hug him for a sec lol

Way to go cole to posb send fan girls in a tizzy who are dumb to believe hes on social media and it racks everyone's brains to pound into them he doesn't use twitter. Leave it to cole to posb ruin all that hard work hahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Holy crap I went to check my subscribed threads before I watched RAW and noticed that the Shield thread was closed. First thought was that they broke up and it got closed because of it. Then watched RAW and it ended up not being the case. (gladly not yet)

that segment with Randy :mark:
that MATCH! LOVE how the Shield only tagged in another member of the Shield for a while :mark:
and dang that SETH ROLLINS STANDING UP TO LUKE HARPER :mark:
"WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM, HUH?! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM HUH?!" :mark:
been a while since I marked that hard for Seth. 

I think the reason they still seem like such a threat is because even in defeat they still make them look strong. 

and I don't have a problem with the fangirling going on here, AS LONG AS IT DOESN'T EVOLVE INTO SOME TUMBLR FANGIRLING. :

Mysterio the mystery person for the SS team? :mark: I hope this means a program between him and Ambrose and that he can keep himself healthy.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Harper & Rollins interaction. Yeah, I'm about to turn into a fangirl now. It's done.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Holy crap I went to check my subscribed threads before I watched RAW and noticed that the Shield thread was closed. First thought was that they broke up and it got closed because of it. Then watched RAW and it ended up not being the case. (gladly not yet)
> 
> that segment with Randy :mark:
> that MATCH! LOVE how the Shield only tagged in another member of the Shield for a while :mark:
> and dang that SETH ROLLINS STANDING UP TO LUKE HARPER :mark:
> "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM, HUH?! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM HUH?!" :mark:
> been a while since I marked that hard for Seth.
> 
> I think the reason they still seem like such a threat is because even in defeat they still make them look strong.
> 
> and I don't have a problem with the fangirling going on here, AS LONG AS IT DOESN'T EVOLVE INTO SOME TUMBLR FANGIRLING. :
> 
> Mysterio the mystery person for the SS team? :mark: I hope this means a program between him and Ambrose and that he can keep himself healthy.


Rey vs Ambrose will make for some brilliant matches and promos.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The smirk Ambrose had given Reigns when he said that they'll be there if the Authority wanted them to be there.
> 
> Then Randy gets his ass kicked and throws a tantrum because no one backed him up :lol
> 
> Trying being a star Randy stop bullying people to help you. :lol


lol Orton wants to join the Shield but he's afraid to ask - Orton getting his ass kicked alone and being pissed about it and the shield not caring has been cracking me up lately. There's some comedic undertones to their segments together.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Won't lie, for the first time in a while, I am hyped to see Mysterio in action. I feel he can finally give Ambrose the rivalry and the matches needed to impress the casual viewers.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Not sure where the leap towards Ambrose vs Mysterio has come from, but I'll take it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Won't lie, for the first time in a while, I am hyped to see Mysterio in action. I feel he can finally give Ambrose the rivalry and the matches needed to impress the casual viewers.


I can imagine that those 2 are great together in the ring


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Primer said:


> Not sure where the leap towards Ambrose vs Mysterio has come from, but I'll take it.


Only speculating. Real Americans and Rollins & Reigns kinda have beef with the Usos and the Rhodes, which leaves Ambrose and Mysterio with nothing to do from their 5 v 5 match at SS. Would only be logical for Mysterio to feud with Ambrose but will wait and see before getting my hopes up.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> It's amazing how despite losing so much recently, The Shield can still be considered as threats. When anyone else loses this much, they usually turn into jobbers.
> 
> Anyway, was hoping for a Shield win on their anniversary but it was against Punk, Bryan and co. so knew they would lose. Hope they can pull off a victory at SS though. Excited to see Cesaro working alongside them :mark: :mark:


I know, I'm always broke though when it comes to PPV's". 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Gene_Wilder said:


> lol Orton wants to join the Shield but he's afraid to ask - Orton getting his ass kicked alone and being pissed about it and the shield not caring has been cracking me up lately. There's some comedic undertones to their segments together.


Yeah he's all like I'm cooler than they are. I'm the Viper. But these Shield guys act as if they're better than me but I'm the face of the WWE. They should be honoured to bask in the essence of my baby oil.










" Hunter! The Shield is being mean again and Dean Ambrose sassed me."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

One reason this thing between Orton and Shield is so funny to see is that when the Shield debuted there were people here that said Orton should be the leader of the Shield. 8*D


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ooops sorry for the typos....my post prob did not make sense lol. I am on my phone lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I reckon they have great n screen chemistry together, if we culd have sme of those skits every raw that'd be great. It further the storyline and the more talking the better.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> One reason this thing between Orton and Shield is so funny to see is that when the Shield debuted there were people here that said Orton should be the leader of the Shield. 8*D


That heel turn longing for Randal was prompting the worst scenarios.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Right now I'm just imagining Orton as the kid in school that thinks he's so cool but when this little group appear that don't give a shit about how ''cool' he is. he wants to hang out with them but he just keeps getting rejected and that hurts his ego. That's what I'm imagining Orton and The Shield right now. Like Orton wants to hang out with The Shield so bad but he won't say it because he thinks he's so cool, even though The Shield are way cooler.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Right now I'm just imagining Orton as the kid in school that thinks he's so cool but when this little group appear that don't give a shit about how ''cool' he is. he wants to hang out with them but he just keeps getting rejected and that hurts his ego. That's what I'm imagining Orton adn The Shield right now. Like Orton wants to hang out with The Shield so bad but he won't say it because he thinks he's so cool, even though The Shield are way cooler.


Lol exactly, and they seem to genuinely not give a fuck about him :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









1 year already! They are growing up so fasttt~~

that last thread seemed to go by suspiciously fast..


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> Lol exactly, and they seem to genuinely not give a fuck about him :lol


I know right, I really hope for more backstage segments though, I want to see Orton acting like a spoiled brat and almost crying because The Shield didn't show up to save him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I know right, I really hope for more backstage segments though, I want to see Orton acting like a spoiled brat and almost crying because The Shield didn't show up to save him.


Exactly :lol

He's like one of those people who go on and on about how great they are and then are genuinely confused that no one likes them.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Anyone else like how Bray Wyatt tried to shake Ambrose's hand, and Dean just turned around and walked away all cocky? I loved that. That's one of the things I enjoy about all the Wyatt/Shield interactions is how different they all from each other. It'll make for some super strange promos one day (granted we're allowed some).

And I was really digging how last night's main event wasn't so much about the matches on Sunday, but the relationship of the Wyatts and Shield.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Amber B said:


> Will there be a part V?









​


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










i hope this is teasing a post Shield Ambrose vs Punk Feud...i know Punk really wants to feud with him.

its my #1 dream feud...BOOK IT VINCE.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



What A Maneuver said:


> Anyone else like how Bray Wyatt tried to shake Ambrose's hand, and Dean just turned around and walked away all cocky? I loved that. That's one of the things I enjoy about all the Wyatt/Shield interactions is how different they all from each other. It'll make for some super strange promos one day (granted we're allowed some).
> 
> And I was really digging how last night's main event wasn't so much about the matches on Sunday, but the relationship of the Wyatts and Shield.


i am not sure that was bray trying to shake ambrose's hand or him saying : You go in first: either way that little staredown and moment was great.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



What A Maneuver said:


> Anyone else like how Bray Wyatt tried to shake Ambrose's hand, and Dean just turned around and walked away all cocky? I loved that. That's one of the things I enjoy about all the Wyatt/Shield interactions is how different they all from each other. It'll make for some super strange promos one day (granted we're allowed some).
> 
> And I was really digging how last night's main event wasn't so much about the matches on Sunday, but the relationship of the Wyatts and Shield.


Yeah, I love that part, I was watching Raw with my bro and when that happened he went like, "Oh, Shit." 
:lmao


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm soooo mad that they broke up Wyatt/Shield for Survivor miseries. Last week was magic, yesterday was gold. I hope we see more of them working together or against each other.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> i hope this is teasing a post Shield Ambrose vs Punk Feud...i know Punk really wants to feud with him.
> 
> its my #1 dream feud...BOOK IT VINCE.


We share the same Dream Feud, I feel like I would actually cry if it happens, if I mark out so hard these last two weeks just because they were in the ring together. Now imagine a full out feud,


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> We share the same Dream Feud, I feel like I would actually cry if it happens, if I mark out so hard these last two weeks just because they were in the ring together. Now imagine a full out feud,


My markdom could not be contained...god, the mic work alone would be incredible...


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose/Punk is one of my dream feuds as well. When it happens, though, I want Dean Ambrose in full crazy mode. It would be beyond incredible.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> My markdom could not be contained...god, the mic work alone would be incredible...


That whole feud would be magic, I want Psycho Ambrose Vs Punk Tho. And not to mention the matches. 
:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



What A Maneuver said:


> Ambrose/Punk is one of my dream feuds as well. When it happens, though, I want Dean Ambrose in full crazy mode. It would be beyond incredible.


So do I, with his dark promos and shit. Also, do you think it was coincidence that they put, 
Brian Pillman= Dean Ambrose and Stone Cold Steve Austin= CM Punk, when Pillman and Stone Cold had an intense feud during The Attitude Era? I hope it wasn't and that they are actually hinting something.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Whole year and still no way as memorable as the Nexus.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Whole year and still no way as memorable as the Nexus.


troll harder. that simply isn't true.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Whole year and still no way as memorable as the Nexus.


HA!, here let me laugh a little. :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Holy shit Punk and Ambrose glide so awesome together in the ring. Sure, they didn't transition into the Anaconda Vice this week as well as they did last week, but I love how they get into that submission. 

Ambrose and Rollins trolling with all the return of all the Ambrollins shit.... 8*D:ex: Last week with the helping each up and this week with Ambrose saying something about 'his guy' when Harper was throwing his weight around. (Btw love me some Luke Harper, have done since CZW) 

Sassy Ambrose was out to play last night huh? LOVE THAT :cool2:cheer

Tumblr fangirls freaking out over Ambrose having his ass slapped (read: tapped) by Reigns :lmao

Some sweet suplexes in main event, they looked damn nice to watch - real smooth (pretending I know what I'm talking about :lol)

So glad the black tape is back into Ambrose's attire... Hopefully all things white are gone now and never return :dance:cheer

Not sure how to feel about the Mysterio stuff.... I just can't get passed him and his bloody knee! However I think it could be a solid feud for US Title. Glad to see the five v five going ahead at SS though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Whole year and still no way as memorable as the Nexus.













:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd_


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> H
> 
> Tumblr fangirls freaking out over Ambrose having his ass slapped (read: tapped) by Reigns :lmao


Reigns tapped dat ass????









Where are the damn gifs at????


----------



## roz85

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

new thread! nice.
lol @ cole saying ambrose tweets all the time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns tapped dat ass????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the damn gifs at????


Got yo back :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Got yo back :lol


Love you!!! Look at how Dean arches his back into it :yum:


gotta say that's his thigh tho


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

*EW!*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Love you!!! Look at how Dean arches his back into it :yum:
> 
> 
> gotta say that's his thigh tho


That's tumblr for you!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That's tumblr for you!


Really wish it was his butt tho, cause I'm perverted like that (no shame). But Reigns' hand is obviously closer to Ambrose's knee than his back.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

4th Thread, holy fuck! :lmao 



Eulonzo said:


> Cole just said "Seth tweets al the time, as does Ambrose"
> No he doesn't. :lmao
> https://twitter.com/TheDeanAmbrose


COLE FUCKED UP! COLE FUCKED UP!


Ithil said:


> I look forward to watching this video again in a few years, when all three are singles main event guys.


Can't wait for the future. :banderas


Eulonzo said:


> :mark: I miss their promos.


Still Rollins best promo so far, Heel Rollins = (Y)(Y)(Y) no matter what you guys say :lmao


MoxleyMoxx said:


> and dang that SETH ROLLINS STANDING UP TO LUKE HARPER :mark:
> "WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM, HUH?! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM HUH?!" :mark:
> been a while since I marked that hard for Seth.


Fucking LOVED it! 


What A Maneuver said:


> Anyone else like how Bray Wyatt tried to shake Ambrose's hand, and Dean just turned around and walked away all cocky? I loved that.


I was thinking the same, I applauded in front of my screen, replayed it and realized........... Wyatt was pointing to the ring and didn't want to shake anybodies hands. :lmao 
Still GOAT cocky turn around of course.

Punk/Ambrose will happen some day. 
It's carved into the sky.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

[/QUOTE] Ambrose will happen some day. 
It's carved into the sky.[/QUOTE]

I'T DESTINED TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I miss their promos too.  
Even though I like the gangster thing they have going now more, i miss the old elite-soilder-unit thing from back then too.
Always thought it was cute in that promo how Ambrose and Reigns rush back from attacking Sheamus to go save Sethie and Ambrose is like, on his knees and hitting the ground and screaming because they left one of their frandz behind :lol 
aww

you all are getting all nostalgic on me ughh


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> I was thinking the same, I applauded in front of my screen, replayed it and realized........... Wyatt was pointing to the ring and didn't want to shake anybodies hands. :lmao
> Still GOAT cocky turn around of course.


Ha, yeah, I re-watched it and noticed it now. Oh well, as you said, still great cockiness on Ambrose's part.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> troll harder. that simply isn't true.





VickyAngel said:


> HA!, here let me laugh a little. :lmao





tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Tell me what The Shield have done that was better than the Nexus? Did they bury the Undertaker? Did they make Cena their bitch? Did they shock us all and rip the wrestling ring apart? or did they simply three man power bomb people through tables and act as HHH's bitch?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Tell me what The Shield have done that was better than the Nexus? Did they bury the Undertaker? Did they make Cena their bitch? Did they shock us all and rip the wrestling ring apart? or did they simply three man power bomb people through tables and act as HHH's bitch?


they threw the Undertaker through the announce table as well as Ambrose getting to wrestle him.
they beat the super team of Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena
they attacked The Rock and (kayfabe) caused him to bleed internally.
they all became champions
Their debut match is considered MOTY standard.
they arrived in a freaking chopper once.
Ambrose is 180+ days into his title reign and doesn't look close to stopping.
They won their first WM match
Ambrose doing that ladder pull up at MITB was awesome.
Considered one of the strongest Stables in WWE Lore, constantly rolling with upper card talent.
is blessed not to have strawbs like heath slater, Otunga and Gabriel in their team.
Ambrose became a meme with the first word out of his mouth
consistently putting on MOTN matches even though they have only been on the roster a year


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Tell me what The Shield have done that was better than the Nexus? Did they bury the Undertaker? Did they make Cena their bitch? Did they shock us all and rip the wrestling ring apart? or did they simply three man power bomb people through tables and act as HHH's bitch?


Oh man, just stop. The Shield are just three talented guys and have achieved A LOT in just one year, nexus had a whole parade, and just about 4 of the, what? 10 members that they had were actually talented. So STFU please.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The idea of MOTN is totally subjective. 

I've not been interested in the shield as a stable at all, none of what you said particularly stuck in my mind, and I bet most of it wouldn't for most fans apart from the die hard shield marks. 

Their debut, I forget what happened, wasn't shocking enough, undertaker being put through table? big deal who hasn't been put through a table. 

Considered one of the strongest stables in "lore"? It's all well being booked to win matches but you got to carry it through with charisma and personality and aside from Ambrose ticks, all of them have sucked on that part, they barely even mutter a word, I could probably count the amount of backstage promos they have done on one hand in this entire year. 

Were any of their feuds interesting, at all? Where they up to the level of Barrett and Cena? Considering they were all pretty established and at least in the case of Ambrose who was a well known indie worker did they live up to what they could of been? Compared to the Nexus which was full of newbs, I don't think so. The Nexus were made up of mostly novices, even the old hand established indie wrestlers like Bryan were put aside and the Nexus still went on.

The only thing the shield had/has going for it is booking, everything else is rather bland.



VickyAngel said:


> Oh man, just stop. The Shield are just three talented guys and have achieved A LOT in just one year, nexus had a whole parade, and just about 4 of the, what? 10 members that they had were actually talented. So STFU please.



Seriously you're mark blind. What is so impressive about these guys, wow one can do a spear..one is a "highflyer" one is cooky. Nexus had all that and more, Nexus had a better high flyer in Gabriel, Skip was better than Reigns as he could also deliver promos and Wade Barrett did a hell of a lot more than Ambrose has done in regards to mic work. As to the 4 out of 10 being talented, they were mostly made up of rookies! what do you expect? Yet they still held titles and made the face of the WWE their bitch, in fact that was the last time anyone on this forum really gave a damn about what happened with Cena, it was that good, he was that good, he was actually seriously during it, at least until they decided to can the stable and had Cena bury them but they did such a number on him, it was the only way for Cena to save face.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> they threw the Undertaker through the announce table as well as Ambrose getting to wrestle him.
> they beat the super team of Sheamus, Ryback and John Cena
> they attacked The Rock and (kayfabe) caused him to bleed internally.
> they all became champions
> Their debut match is considered MOTY standard.
> they arrived in a freaking chopper once.
> Ambrose is 180+ days into his title reign and doesn't look close to stopping.
> They won their first WM match
> Ambrose doing that ladder pull up at MITB was awesome.
> Considered one of the strongest Stables in WWE Lore, constantly rolling with upper card talent.
> is blessed not to have strawbs like heath slater, Otunga and Gabriel in their team.
> Ambrose became a meme with the first word out of his mouth
> consistently putting on MOTN matches even though they have only been on the roster a year


:clap :clap :clap

.......










Nexus were great in their own right but to compare them to The Shield is stupid. They are two completely different entities that worked when they were introduced. Same for NWO, Four Horsemen, DX... The list keeps on going. Every faction has it's purpose and time length. Sure The Nexus made their impact but the sheer brilliance of The Shield was that their impact was subtle in the way that they arrived without (some) people really knowing who these guys were and yet they were already inside the company that they wanted to "reshape" - from the inside out sort of thing. For me it was the questioning around them and what they were about that made them impactful - who are they? who do they work for? why are they doing this? etc... Still each to their own...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Nexus was great for a month and died at Summerslam. And please don't tell me how they made Cena their bitch when it was the other way round. Also, the Nexus was Barrett + lackeys. The Shield actually has 3 talented individuals who are more or less given equal importance.

Taking out every major face > Tearing up the ring one night.

Also, Taker is barely around anyways, least of all be competing in Buried Alive matches. He actually went out of his way to have a match and put them over, and also go through a table when he could have sat out till Mania again.

Shield is so much better than Nexus it isn't even funny. I get it you enjoyed the Nexus more, or maybe just Barrett coz the others were filler but you'd be hard pressed to find many who agree.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm not trolling, I'm just sick and tired of the marks on this forums treating the Shield as if they are the second coming. They really ain't as awesome as you think they are, but everytime they pop up you stain your pants. I'm a huge mark of Barrett but at least I acknowledge his deficiencies. Shield fans though? Oh no everything they do is gold, they are the best ever and are the best of all the time, when it's simply not true, on sheer impact they have not lived up to the Nexus. Has the shield made kids cry, did the shield beat down Vince?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Did they make Cena their bitch?


Ambrose made him his filthy whore.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They beat him up, big woop, the Nexus made Cena their lackey, they made it so he couldn't touch them or be fired, I know it's kayfabe, but kayfabe wise that is a lot more power than what the Shield did to him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yet Cena took down the entire Nexus by himself, kept popping up every week even after being fired and what not. I wouldn't credit the Nexus for all that anyway, it was mostly Barrett who kept the ball rolling. Anytime Otunga or Slater or Gabriel appeared for a match, nobody would take them seriously. Had they won their first match at Summerslam, they could have gone somewhere. They fizzled out very soon.

Their first appearance and impact is probably bigger than the Shield's but Shield have managed to sustain their momentum. Nexus just got more and more confusing as time passed.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> They beat him up, big woop, *the Nexus made Cena their lackey*, they made it so he couldn't touch them or be fired, I know it's kayfabe, but kayfabe wise that is a lot more power than what the Shield did to him.












Lol, bullshit. I'm sorry but he buried them by beating them all by himself.

And we do point out their flaws, many of us in here admitted that they lost their way a couple of months back. It happens....

Anyway.... It's just wrasslin'... It's fake remember 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yet Cena took down the entire Nexus by himself, kept popping up every week even after being fired and what not. I wouldn't credit the Nexus for all that anyway, it was mostly Barrett who kept the ball rolling. Anytime Otunga or Slater or Gabriel appeared for a match, nobody would take them seriously. Had they won their first match at Summerslam, they could have gone somewhere. They fizzled out very soon.
> 
> Their first appearance and impact is probably bigger than the Shield's but Shield have managed to sustain their momentum. Nexus just got more and more confusing as time passed.


Well said.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol, bullshit. I'm sorry but he buried them by beating them all by himself.
> 
> And we do point out their flaws, many of us in here admitted that they lost their way a couple of months back. It happens....
> 
> Anyway.... It's just wrasslin'... It's fake remember
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.


I guess you don't remember when they forced Cena to join the Nexus and he couldn't touch them or Barrett, you should really watch their segments together. The Nexus was so big it made the WWE champion at the time, Randy Orton, a third wheel in their feud.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> The idea of MOTN is totally subjective.


it is but many of their matches have been very positively received by the majority. 



> I've not been interested in the shield as a stable at all, none of what you said particularly stuck in my mind, and I bet most of it wouldn't for most fans apart from the die hard shield marks.


have you asked them all?



> Their debut, I forget what happened, wasn't shocking enough


guys attacking and putting Ryback through a table isn't shocking...i'm sure you were tooootally expecting it.


> undertaker being put through table? big deal who hasn't been put through a table.


hes the deadman. doing something to him is a major deal, as it was for the nexus.



> Considered one of the strongest stables in "lore"? It's all well being booked to win matches but you got to carry it through with charisma and personality and aside from Ambrose ticks, all of them have sucked on that part, they barely even mutter a word, I could probably count the amount of backstage promos they have done on one hand in this entire year.


sure, former NXT champ and NXT crowd favourite, Seth Rollins, has no charisma...shit i've heard it all now. I agree we need more backstage promos, every shield fan is in agreement with this also. all 3 are incredibly charismatic. 



> Were any of their feuds interesting, at all? Where they up to the level of Barrett and Cena? Considering they were all pretty established and at least in the case of Ambrose who was a well known indie worker did they live up to what they could of been? Compared to the Nexus which was full of newbs, I don't think so. The Nexus were made up of mostly novices, even the old hand established indie wrestlers like Bryan were put aside and the Nexus still went on.


they don't have many extended feuds, it was more about attacking top talent and becoming the big dogs. whoever they crushed was coincidental, they were all a line of victims rather than someone to hate on a personal level.the group mentality of the trio builds this pretty well. you should instead question how they have faired so well without a longstanding feud? because they have played their part so well that most don't realise it. the Wyatt Feud is where it will get personal, its a fight for territory and its going to be awesome. 
on a side note I liked Ambrose v Ziggler short feud...i wanted more of that.



> The only thing the shield had/has going for it is booking, everything else is rather bland.


they can wrestle really well and have great tag team psychology.





> Nexus had all that and more, Nexus had a better high flyer in Gabriel, Skip was better than Reigns as he could also deliver promos and Wade Barrett did a hell of a lot more than Ambrose has done in regards to mic work.


Barrett better than Ambrose at mic work...ahahahahaha...funny guy. 
Ryback better than Reigns...GTFO seriously...that just bull. Reigns is faster, is fitter is more charismatic, is hotter (something that does go in his favour objectively) and is far more articulate...i'm not even that big on Reigns.
Rollins works a different high flying style than gabriel so they are hard to compare. I like Gabriels style however Rollins has an edge when it comes to intensity. Rollins' style looks like it hurts more and looks less contrived.



> As to the 4 out of 10 being talented, they were mostly made up of rookies! what do you expect? Yet they still held titles and made the face of the WWE their bitch, in fact that was the last time anyone on this forum really gave a damn about what happened with Cena, it was that good, he was that good, he was actually seriously during it, at least until they decided to can the stable and had Cena bury them but they did such a number on him, it was the only way for Cena to save face.


the reason why people gave a shit is because it was something different however if you think the nexus would have had this level of longevity then you are sadly mistaken. the huge flaws in the nexus would have been hugely exposed long before the full year mark.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I didn't say Barrett was necessarily better on the mic than Ambrose, what I said was Barrett did a hell of a lot more than what Ambrose has, despite how good we know Ambrose is on the Mic. I don't get why people like reigns, he delivers spears and mutters a couple of words, aside from that he's got the fact he's related to the rock going for him, other than that I don't see what others see. 

Barrett won the first season of NxT, the best season of NxT, I'm not entirely sure when Rollins won Nxt, but apparently he won the title..which means it was relatively recent and basically what ECW used to be with the ECW title.

If the Nexus hadn't been sacrificed on the altar of Cena and CM Punk then I think it could of had this longevity, but they were deliberately put aside because they were so popular, that's why they didn't last as long, the shield..well they've been going through the motion, they've not been the highlight of the show they've sunk into the background and reappear here and there. 

That..that is the reason the Shield is not as good as the Nexus. The Nexus was over, the Nexus sold shirts, the Nexus had impact, the shield..well the shield are a group of talented workers..doing just that, working. They may have a lot of support on the internet, but to the paying audience that fills seats they were no where near reaching the level the Nexus did.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

A wade mark lol,talk about someone with zero future in the company.


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Your beloved Nexus has now broken up into a bunch of jobbers and poor Ryback. Guarantee you The Shield members will still be very strong singles once broken up.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose made him his filthy whore.


:lmao: I was going to say, let's ignore him/her if this person wants to keep bitching about it is his/her problem, or let's just wait until NeyNey gets here, you beat me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I don't know why you guys are still entertaining him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

At least the guy can explain why he thinks the Shield sucks instead of just randomly bashing them. :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> At least the guy can explain why he thinks the Shield sucks instead of just randomly bashing them. :draper2


By trying to put over Nexus :side: Epic fail.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> At least the guy can explain why he thinks the Shield sucks instead of just randomly bashing them. :draper2


Well, that I respect he's giving his reasons, but to say that they haven't done anything and saying that nexus is better than The Shield, that I do not agree on. Also we should just ignore it, and he might go away.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Totally forgot about that:










So awesome. :banderas


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> At least the guy can explain why he thinks the Shield sucks instead of just randomly bashing them. :draper2


Thank you.



VickyAngel said:


> Well, that I respect he's giving his reasons, but to say that they haven't done anything and saying that nexus is better than The Shield, that I do not agree on. Also we should just ignore it, and he might go away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not saying they haven't done anything I'm saying they've not done anything to better what Nexus did, I'll agree to concede for the sake of argument that when you add everything up they may at least equal the Nexus but I wouldn't say they've exceeded them.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> Totally forgot about that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome. :banderas


It's the little things. 


Glorious. :banderas


----------



## ellthom

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Big Dog said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying they haven't done anything I'm saying they've not done anything to better what Nexus did, I'll agree to concede for the sake of argument that when you add everything up they may at least equal the Nexus but I wouldn't say they've exceeded them.


Nexus had a great debut and they for sure going to be remembered for Wade Barret beating John Cena at Hell in a Cell (causing loads of kids to cry in the audience mind you, totally golden), and the fact they managed to enslave John Cena.

As a fan of the Shield I can admit those things Nexus had over The Shield. Shield debut wasn't that great compared to the Nexus and Wade Barret actually got a pin on Cena (be it unclean or whatever)

But I still think Shield have been far more successful and far more memorable than the Nexus. They beat all of WWE's top stars, all shared titles, provided constant great matches, bar one okay match. and have been consistent in their booking.

If you think the Nexus was a better stable than the Shield more power to you. I for one never cared for Evolution so I can go against the grain myself. The only mistake you made was coming into a Shield Appreciation thread to tell us this where you know how people are going to react.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Didn't wwe say the shield is their boyband lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Don't worry, I ran out of food.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Didn't wwe say the shield is their boyband lol


Oh yeah, The Shield WWE's new sex symbols or something. Lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Oh yeah, The Shield WWE's new sex symbols or something. Lol


They where doing a signing in australia and seth was standing on the table with his arms open milking the love LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I wouldn't call the guy a troll when he's most likely not trolling, you can't just say because you disagree with something therefore it is trolling, the guy is likely just a big Barrett mark so he thought the nexus was better, it's his opinion, i really don't know why can't people just come to terms that this kind of thing is subjective.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

one thing i want to ask....DAMN just how high are those lifts that seth rollins use?i mean the guy is i think a near 6'1 yet he looked only like 1 maybe 2 inches shorter than orton in that backstage segment last night....and we know orton is a very tall guy..i mean if i didn't know better i would say they put him in friggin high heels or some shit..he even looks taller than ambrose who is supposedly 6'4 but i doubt he is


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CastielIsGod said:


> I wouldn't call the guy a troll when he's most likely not trolling, you can't just say because you disagree with something therefore it is trolling, the guy is likely just a big Barrett mark so he thought the nexus was better, it's his opinion, i really don't know why can't people just come to terms that this kind of thing is subjective.


If this wasn't a thread specified for fans of The Shield then I would call it him just stating his opinion. He obviously came in butthurt and to try and ruffle feathers. Not exactly the same thing as stating your opinion. Whatever. I managed to ignore him for the entirety of it because LOL FUCKING BARETT


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Coyotex said:


> one thing i want to ask....DAMN just how high are those lifts that seth rollins use?i mean the guy is i think a near 6'1 yet he looked only like 1 maybe 2 inches shorter than orton in that backstage segment last night....and we know orton is a very tall guy..i mean if i didn't know better i would say they put him in friggin high heels or some shit..he even looks taller than ambrose who is supposedly 6'4 but i doubt he is


Ambrose is def 6'4 he is really tall...he just sometimes doest have proper posture and slumps sometimes. I am 5'7 and he towers over me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Deptford said:


> If this wasn't a thread specified for fans of The Shield then I would call it him just stating his opinion. He obviously came in butthurt and to try and ruffle feathers. Not exactly the same thing as stating your opinion. Whatever. I managed to ignore him for the entirety of it because LOL FUCKING BARETT


It is the same as stating your opinion. This thread isn't just for Shield fans but to discuss the Shield in general. 

Trolling is definitively not what Big Dog is doing.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@amber why do you think dean has downs? LOL

If i don't reply right away, its because I am at wrestling training.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Amber B said:


> It is the same as stating your opinion. This thread isn't just for Shield fans but to discuss the Shield in general.
> 
> Trolling is definitively not what Big Dog is doing.


I guess I go into bryan threads and do the same thing just being curious what attracts people to him? 
Yeah i get it now. 


BaBy FireFly said:


> @amber why do you think dean has downs? LOL
> 
> If i don't reply right away, its because I am at wrestling training.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wanna go to wrestling school


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

LOL at the guy who said Justin Gabriel is a better highflyer than Rollins.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Most people aren't better than Rollins at anything in the ring, tbhayley.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

True dat.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Coyotex said:


> one thing i want to ask....DAMN just how high are those lifts that seth rollins use?i mean the guy is i think a near 6'1 yet he looked only like 1 maybe 2 inches shorter than orton in that backstage segment last night....and we know orton is a very tall guy..i mean if i didn't know better i would say they put him in friggin high heels or some shit..he even looks taller than ambrose who is supposedly 6'4 but i doubt he is


Randy's real height as per his biography is 6'5".

Rollins and Reigns both are billed at their real heights at 6'1" and 6'3" respectively.


Ambrose is close to 6'2" in real life and is billed with old WWE style +2" to his real height i.e.,6'4".


Now don't ask how I know all of this:cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean aint got no time for the Wyatts




































Bray acknowledges who the true boss is


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Clem said:


> LOL at the guy who said Justin Gabriel is a better highflyer than Rollins.


For the longest, I was posting on here for WWE to can Morrison and replace him with Black. I'm so glad that he came in at the time that he did and was paired with that odd bastard because the one thing I was nervous about was his voice and cardboard personality. If he got on the main roster on his own, he would've been Kofi's 10th tag partner or a permanent on Superstars. 

Homeboy has taken his ball and ran with it. Trollins is everything.



BaBy FireFly said:


> @amber why do you think dean has downs? LOL
> 
> If i don't reply right away, its because I am at wrestling training.



He has _something_. It's little things (those awkward hands) that I've seen over the years that makes me think this but he's a super functional/gifted one.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Boots2Asses said:


> Ambrose is close to 6'2" in real life and is billed with old WWE style +2" to his real height i.e.,6'4".


Ambrose is every inch of 6'4". He just has terrible posture.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

:lmao at Bray acknowledging Ambrose and Ambrose's expression he's kind of like "wtf". 

Bray pays respect to the darkness inside of Dean :mark:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Rollins giving Harper the side eye even after their truce.
Reigns talking to Wyatt like he's a wino on the 6 train while still trying to keep his distance. 
Ambrose speaking fluent weird bitch to Wyatt and Rowan.

WWE screwed up the Wyatt Family but their interaction was great.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Ambrose is every inch of 6'4". He just has terrible posture.


Bad posture or not,he is not taller than Roman Reings,period.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Clem said:


> LOL at the guy who said Justin Gabriel is a better highflyer than Rollins.


And this  Ofc everyone's seen it by now but I still get a kick outta it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> I guess I go into bryan threads and do the same thing just being curious what attracts people to him?
> Yeah i get it now.
> 
> 
> I wanna go to wrestling school


Is there one in your area?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean aint got no time for the Wyatts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bray acknowledges who the true boss is


Why do I find it so amusing when dean argues with the sheep LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> For the longest, I was posting on here for WWE to can Morrison and replace him with Black. I'm so glad that he came in at the time that he did and was paired with that odd bastard because the one thing I was nervous about was his voice and cardboard personality. If he got on the main roster on his own, he would've been Kofi's 10th tag partner or a permanent on Superstars.
> 
> Homeboy has taken his ball and ran with it. Trollins is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has _something_. It's little things (those awkward hands) that I've seen over the years that makes me think this but he's a super functional/gifted one.


LOL I see what you are saying...he def is a functional gifted one lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Old thread - Fangirls with damp knickers on every page.

New Thread - Ambrose has downs, Rollins wears shoe-lifts and Reigns is taller than the Big Show.











WHY MUST THINGS CHANGE


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I love how Wyatt seems to have no clue how to approach a guy like Ambrose.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TheFranticJane said:


> I love how Wyatt seems to have no clue how to approach a guy like Ambrose.


Two crazies but in such different ways lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Thread number 4 :O I was wondering why the last thread was looking like a ghost town. 

Way, way, way late to the party but better late than never right?

I am just so happy that Ambrose has went back to the all black tape!

I always love seeing the debate on Dean's height and people now think Seth is pulling a Tom Cruise with those shoe fillers. LMAO


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm waiting for someone to that's waiting to get noticed by The Shield and stalks them everywhere, and is their biggest fanboy ever or some shot. I think that'll be hilarious.


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean aint got no time for the Wyatts


I swear Luke and Seth kiss.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Is there one in your area?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


nahh. I live in Alabama so you would think there would be. I might be moving soon and I heard that there is one to the area I'm moving to though. Can anyone just sign up for it? 

do you have a gimmick and everything or are they still training you?  
I'd probably need alot of training... I'm not so much in shape. :faint:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> nahh. I live in Alabama so you would think there would be. I might be moving soon and I heard that there is one to the area I'm moving to though. Can anyone just sign up for it?
> 
> do you have a gimmick and everything or are they still training you?
> I'd probably need alot of training... I'm not so much in shape. :faint:


Depends on the school, they all have differet rules and set ups. If you are serious about get into shape best you can before starting otherwise you will get easly winded during drills and etc. 

I am still in training bit work some shows in cali, az and where I live which is vegas. I do indeed have a gimmick and name.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










I have an exam coming up, but this just made my day :yum:. Did somebody just post that Gabriel is a better high flyer then Rollins? :ti

@ babyfirefly I'm planning to go to a wrestling school too, but I really want to get in shape first. I'm not fat I just need to bulk up a little, do you have any tips for work out etc.? And what do you exectly learn in a school?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Depends on the school, they all have differet rules and set ups. If you are serious about get into shape best you can before starting otherwise you will get easly winded during drills and etc.
> 
> I am still in training bit work some shows in cali, az and where I live which is vegas. I do indeed have a gimmick and name.


cool. im in training too : D in the south west of England.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> cool. im in training too : D in the south west of England.


Omg your so lucky!! I'm planning to migrate to England one day. :side:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

All of this wrestling training talk is making me want to train to become a wrestler.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> All of this wrestling training talk is making me want to train to become a wrestler.


:lol you go girl!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> :lol you go girl!!


Oh, thanks.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Boots2Asses said:


> Randy's real height as per his biography is 6'5".
> 
> Rollins and Reigns both are billed at their real heights at 6'1" and 6'3" respectively.
> 
> 
> Ambrose is close to 6'2" in real life and is billed with old WWE style +2" to his real height i.e.,6'4".
> 
> 
> Now don't ask how I know all of this:cool2


I don't buy that. Ryback is a legit 6'3, and when Ambrose stood face to face with him at his full height at TLC 2012, he was noticeably taller than Ryback. Ambrose slouches a lot, but he's definitely 6'4.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ithil said:


> I don't buy that. Ryback is a legit 6'3, and when Ambrose stood face to face with him at his full height at TLC 2012, he was noticeably taller than Ryback. Ambrose slouches a lot, but he's definitely 6'4.


Who knows, sometimes he looks tall, sometimes he looks short I can't tell anymore.


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose always looked lanky when wearing trunks so maybe it's the current attire that gives him the look of being shorter. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## roz85

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean aint got no time for the Wyatts


Can't get enough of this. :mark:


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TeriAdele said:


> Ambrose always looked lanky when wearing trunks so maybe it's the current attire that gives him the look of being shorter. We'll just have to wait and see.


It's the added muscle he's gained that takes away from his height. When he wears trunks again, he'll look like pre Puerto Rico Moxley...which means the debate will continue. 



The 4th Shield thread and 4th thread where the height debate comes up. The motherfucker is tall. End of....got damn.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I hope the WWE doesn't rush this Shield/Wyatts angle because it could produce months and months of utter gold. From Rumble all the way to Mania they should focus on nothing but each other (not in that way you sad pervies), and then have the no holds barred UNSANCTIONED six man match at WM30, where all of a sudden, Ambrose goes full on crazy and leaves The Shield in the lurch.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I could totally see Seth Rollins becoming the new John Morrison or something, like Amber B said.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It's amazing how full circle these threads always come. Like the Kim Kardashian threads on tpf, it always comes back around to the debate if her ass is real, if her boobs are real, if she had work done on her face...here it's if Ambrose is 6'3 or 6'4...even 6'2...what does it matter???? The man can make my panties fly off the second he appears on my t.v. screen. The man obviously has a gift, now let's move it along.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jamal. said:


>


Awww, look at how he runs. So adorable in that flailing fashion.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jamal. said:


>


Cannot run for shit, never has been able to and never will be able to. He has no control over his limbs they just flay around all over the place. :lol 

P.s. Ambrose is definitely 6'4... Dude is just lanky but slouches like a mofo


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


















Watch this here

Pretty sure this is also the Q&A where he says that he wants Ambrose to retire him... I know someone on here wanted to see him say that a couple of posts back in the old thread


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Watch this here
> 
> Pretty sure this is also the Q&A where he says that he wants Ambrose to retire him... I know someone on here wanted to see him say that a couple of posts back in the old thread


yeah that was me. thanks for providing the evidence I couldn't/ was too lazy to find. 

Like I said, it would be a bittersweet moment. I would cry, for sure.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


> I could totally see Seth Rollins becoming the new John Morrison or something, like Amber B said.


He's got too much personality for that. John Morrison's problem - and JR saw it from jump, when he auditioned for Tough Enough I - is that he can do all these flippy floppy things with his body, but no connection to wrestling or people watching him.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

More CM Punk fangirl moments.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I ship it.


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> I ship it.


I want this feud so bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*











HAIR IS STILL FLAWLESS & FABULOUS! PRAISE GAWD!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> HAIR IS STILL FLAWLESS & FABULOUS! PRAISE GAWD!!!


That's top notch premium Samoan Remy. Worth every penny :mark: :mark:


----------



## dxbender

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


> I could totally see Seth Rollins becoming the new John Morrison or something, like Amber B said.


Maybe like a Jeff Hardy-John Morrison type of guy possibly?


But still crazy to see how much impact they had in their first year.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I think the Hardy comparison is a tad closer, though Rollins is head and shoulders above Hardy in mat wrestling and has stepped up his talking game since his babyface champion run in NXT. I used to say he would be a Hardy style champ who didn't have to talk, but now that he can -- it would be a shame for him to not use all the toys in his toolbox.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> That's top notch premium Samoan Remy. Worth every penny :mark: :mark:


The real reason Reigns travels with The Shield is to keep Layla from cutting off his hair in his sleep and sewing it in.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> The real reason Reigns travels with The Shield is to keep Layla from cutting off his hair in his sleep and sewing it in.


Layla? You know Cameron would scalp him in one if she had the chance and then be like " boy bye!" :lol


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Watch this here
> 
> Pretty sure this is also the Q&A where he says that he wants Ambrose to retire him... I know someone on here wanted to see him say that a couple of posts back in the old thread


OMG THIS JUST MADE MY SAY. Retire me. OMG. This feud will be the highlight of my life (as pathetic as that sounds)



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> It's amazing how full circle these threads always come. Like the Kim Kardashian threads on tpf, it always comes back around to the debate if her ass is real, if her boobs are real, if she had work done on her face...here it's if Ambrose is 6'3 or 6'4...even 6'2...what does it matter???? The man can make my panties fly off the second he appears on my t.v. screen. The man obviously has a gift, now let's move it along.


I love that you just referenced to TPF on here hahah I'm on there too


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

What's TPF?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> I have an exam coming up, but this just made my day :yum:. Did somebody just post that Gabriel is a better high flyer then Rollins? :ti
> 
> @ babyfirefly I'm planning to go to a wrestling school too, but I really want to get in shape first. I'm not fat I just need to bulk up a little, do you have any tips for work out etc.? And what do you exectly learn in a school?


Get your cardio in so you are not winded while running the ropes or drills. We do a lot of squats in and out of the ring so get your squats down....it will help you in the ring. When you first start you will feel like you where in a bad car accident but the pain will subside and your body will get used to it. 

It all depends on your schools training method. For me this is how my training goes every training session. After we stretch we do our roll drills which include front rolls, back rolls, right and left quarter rolls. After that is our bump drill....we do a front roll, back bump...sell that bump then back roll, do another forward roll then a flip bump. After that we do our running rope drill then a chaining drill. After that we work on new moves and depending how long you been training they will put two of us together and have us call a five min match....the trainer will watch and then tell you what you need to perfect and what was good. Also for us if someone is late you have to do 200 squats. So depending on the trainer they may do stuff like that. Hope this info helps.



Eddie Ray said:


> cool. im in training too : D in the south west of England.


Sweet! What is your daily training like? I just posted about mine.



VickyAngel said:


> Who knows, sometimes he looks tall, sometimes he looks short I can't tell anymore.


He sometimes slouches so that might be why.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ejean830 said:


> OMG THIS JUST MADE MY SAY. Retire me. OMG. This feud will be the highlight of my life (as pathetic as that sounds)
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you just referenced to TPF on here hahah I'm on there too





Asenath said:


> What's TPF?




The Purse Forum



and I do love me some purses and shoes.


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> He sometimes slouches so that might be why.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, thought so.



BaBy FireFly said:


> Get your cardio in so you are not winded while running the ropes or drills. We do a lot of squats in and out of the ring so get your squats down....it will help you in the ring. When you first start you will feel like you where in a bad car accident but the pain will subside and your body will get used to it.
> 
> It all depends on your schools training method. For me this is how my training goes every training session. After we stretch we do our roll drills which include front rolls, back rolls, right and left quarter rolls. After that is our bump drill....we do a front roll, back bump...sell that bump then back roll, do another forward roll then a flip bump. After that we do our running rope drill then a chaining drill. After that we work on new moves and depending how long you been training they will put two of us together and have us call a five min match....the trainer will watch and then tell you what you need to perfect and what was good. Also for us if someone is late you have to do 200 squats. So depending on the trainer they may do stuff like that. Hope this info helps.


So, I'm in a weight training class and I do 40 squats with 95-100 lb on my back once a week, and all other exercises, like bench, hang clean, incline, pull ups. Etc...would that help me if I want to get into a wrestling school? I mean would it not be as hard?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> So, I'm in a weight training class and I do 40 squats with 95-100 lb on my back once a week, and all other exercises, like bench, hang clean, incline, pull ups. Etc...would that help me if I want to get into a wrestling school? I mean would it not be as hard?


I am sure that will help with certain things.....a lot of people can't handle it because its a lot on them. We have had people come and be like okay this is way harder than I thought and we never see them again. My trainer doesn't want models....he will treat you like you are a guy because he wants women wrestlers not divas so if there is a girl there just wanting to look pretty they can get the fuck out of there lol.

Sometimes you may not get the bumping right away or certain moves but you have to keep working on it. Last night I finally got my sunset flip and neck breaker down. I was soooooo excited!! Lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I am sure that will help with certain things.....a lot of people can't handle it because its a lot on them. We have had people come and be like okay this is way harder than I thought and we never see them again. My trainer doesn't want models....he will treat you like you are a guy because he wants women wrestlers not divas so if there is a girl there just wanting to look pretty they can get the fuck out of there lol.
> 
> Sometimes you may not get the bumping right away or certain moves but you have to keep working on it. Last night I finally got my sunset flip and neck breaker down. I was soooooo excited!! Lol


You really sound like a dedicated person, and doing a sunset flip will be awesome, I might consider getting into wrestling, and I like the way your trainer thinks, that he doesn't treat you any different just because you're a woman if you can do some something, you do it, ams not wanting fragile girls. I am also trying to become an actress but I also wanted to be in the military, so now I'm thinking that I can get to act and have action together in wrestling. I'm 17 so I might have more time to decide what to do. 
Oh, BTW: You really sound like a cool person, I don't usually say this to people online but you're one that I would actually like to meet in real life. Hope you didn't git creeped out by that.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> You really sound like a dedicated person, and doing a sunset flip will be awesome, I might consider getting into wrestling, and I like the way your trainer thinks, that he doesn't treat you any different just because you're a woman if you can do some something, you do it, ams not wanting fragile girls. I am also trying to become an actress but I also wanted to be in the military, so now I'm thinking that I can get to act and have action together in wrestling. I'm 17 so I might have more time to decide what to do.
> Oh, BTW: You really sound like a cool person, I don't usually say this to people online but you're one that I would actually like to meet in real life. Hope you didn't git creeped out by that.


Lol no its cool, I am not creeped out lol. Thank you. I am very dedicated with my wrestling...I train almost every night in the week. You are really young so you have plenty of time to decide. Some places won't let you train till your 18 anyways...it depends. Good luck on the acting. If you don't mind putting your body through the punishment go for it girl


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol no its cool, I am not creeped out lol. Thank you. I am very dedicated with my wrestling...I train almost every night in the week. You are really young so you have plenty of time to decide. Some places won't let you train till your 18 anyways...it depends. Good luck on the acting. If you don't mind putting your body through the punishment go for it girl


Yeah, good luck on your wrestking career too, if I happen to not make it on the acting industry, There's a big chance I will get into wrestling.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Depends on the school, they all have differet rules and set ups. If you are serious about get into shape best you can before starting otherwise you will get easly winded during drills and etc.
> 
> I am still in training bit work some shows in cali, az and where I live which is vegas. I do indeed have a gimmick and name.


Whoa, that's awesome. I have a punching bag and I box with it every day if that counts for anything. 
I need to start running though. I heard that that's the most important thing. 

but that's so cool you have a gimmick and stuff.  
I want to do a dark/creepy gimmick. The first thing that comes to mind to compare it to would be Gollum from Lord of The Rings even though that sounds lame lol. Im kind of small but you know, just be a small creepy guy that isn't afria dto fight and gets all angry and whiney and stuff. Not sure how well creepy gimmicks would go over in The South though. 
Im applying to a school in December though. They'll probably just give me a gimmick lol

anyways sorry for my pipe dream discussion lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> Whoa, that's awesome. I have a punching bag and I box with it every day if that counts for anything.
> I need to start running though. I heard that that's the most important thing.
> 
> but that's so cool you have a gimmick and stuff.
> I want to do a dark/creepy gimmick. The first thing that comes to mind to compare it to would be Gollum from Lord of The Rings even though that sounds lame lol. Im kind of small but you know, just be a small creepy guy that isn't afria dto fight and gets all angry and whiney and stuff. Not sure how well creepy gimmicks would go over in The South though.
> Im applying to a school in December though. They'll probably just give me a gimmick lol
> 
> anyways sorry for my pipe dream discussion lol


I got to pick mine...once your in the ring ypu will gather your style. I love high flying moves and some I will do but I am naturally a brawler type girl so I stick with moves and a character that fits with that. There is a guy I train with...we call him mysterio jr....he looks like him and can move like him and he has only been there for three weeks. I have a feeling he is going to do really well.

At vicky...thanks. if you guys want to continue this convo you can pm me for my email. 

Thanks to whoever double quoted my posts....I have no clue how to do that lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










From the Shield's first RAW :dance
These men are the main reason I still put up with WWE's fuckery.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Kenny G turtleneck realness right there.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Kenny G turtleneck realness right there.


I almost just spit out my drink LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I got to pick mine...once your in the ring ypu will gather your style. I love high flying moves and some I will do but I am naturally a brawler type girl so I stick with moves and a character that fits with that. There is a guy I train with...we call him mysterio jr....he looks like him and can move like him and he has only been there for three weeks. I have a feeling he is going to do really well.
> 
> At vicky...thanks. if you guys want to continue this convo you can pm me for my email.
> 
> Thanks to whoever double quoted my posts....I have no clue how to do that lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks for the info, you are awesome! If your match ever gets on tv or something please share a link. Is there a minimum age of starting with pro wrestling, I heard many people start when they are 18, and I am 21 already..:side: 

Those Ambrose gifs.., he sometimes look like a foal that is just starting to walk :lol.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I want this feud so bad.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


me too :mark: BOOK IT VINCE!.


















:lol that guy is so weird

And this :yum: just made my day


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Seth Rollins throwing a tantrum at a recent house show


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins throwing a tantrum at a recent house show


It reminds me of a child having a tantrum lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> Thanks for the info, you are awesome! If your match ever gets on tv or something please share a link. Is there a minimum age of starting with pro wrestling, I heard many people start when they are 18, and I am 21 already..:side:
> 
> Those Ambrose gifs.., he sometimes look like a foal that is just starting to walk :lol.


Thanks, I will.

Most places its 18 so you are good to go


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> From the Shield's first RAW :dance
> These men are the main reason I still put up with WWE's fuckery.


:faint::faint::faint:

Damn I really miss the turtle necks... People wanting them in tights and here I am missing them when they were most covered up :lol

(I want them in tights too  :lmao)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Thanks for the info, you are awesome! If your match ever gets on tv or something please share a link. Is there a minimum age of starting with pro wrestling, I heard many people start when they are 18, and I am 21 already..:side:
> 
> Those Ambrose gifs.., he sometimes look like a foal that is just starting to walk :lol.


Well Reigns started when he was ~25, but he did have a background in american football. Do you have background in any sports or anything like that?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

my training depends on the day. mostly its working on tech and match psychology. i hate cardio etc. i'm relatively unfit so its hell for me although I was worse when I started (was 17st 10lbs before starting training now im 15st8lbs). we lack a ring but we do occasionally go to other training facilities to get in ring practice or set up the ring in the hall we practice in. its not the ideal but as i'm in uni I can't dedicate all my time to it anyway so right now its sufficient and its made me get in shape.

my girlfriend recently had her debut match against Bacardi in a mixed tag match, she trains with me. currently playing heel.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins throwing a tantrum at a recent house show


:lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well Reigns started when he was ~25, but he did have a background in american football. Do you have background in any sports or anything like that?


I used to do thai boxing when I was younger, but I had to stop after my accident with my horse. I haven't done any sports the last 2 years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins throwing a tantrum at a recent house show



Reminds me of when Christian used to throw tantrums like that lol :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I used to do thai boxing when I was younger, but I had to stop after my accident with my horse. I haven't done any sports the last 2 years.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well I guess it still counts for something. I mean lots of people are incorporating different martial arts to their pro-wrestling style nowadays like Punk with BJJ for example.


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Video of Seth throwing a tantrum and tripping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdI7iuTPvjA


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well I guess it still counts for something. I mean lots of people are incorporating different martial arts to their pro-wrestling style nowadays like Punk with BJJ for example.


I see thnx for the info 

I haven't read any sd spoilers yet, is the Shield gonna be on sd? And I have no idea how to do the spoiler thingy.

Gotta say a beard looks good on Ambrose :yum:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TeriAdele said:


> Video of Seth throwing a tantrum and tripping
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdI7iuTPvjA


haha mais lol :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I see thnx for the info
> 
> I haven't read any sd spoilers yet, is the Shield gonna be on sd? And I have no idea how to do the spoiler thingy.
> 
> Gotta say a beard looks good on Ambrose :yum:


yeah their on smackdown, won't say anything else though because i don't know how to do spoiler tags either. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yeah they will be on SD.



Spoiler: Smackdown result



Mysterio and the Usos beat The Shield


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah they will be on SD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown result
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterio and the Usos beat The Shield


thnx  God sd has been awfull lately, the only good thing about it was that Lawler don't do commentary on sd and Cena wasn't never on that show. But now that he's world champion.. fpalm.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah their on smackdown, won't say anything else though because i don't know how to do spoiler tags either. :lol


Thank god I'm not the only one :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: spoiler



insert spoiler here[*spoiler]

just put the / where the * is and it'll come off like this:



Spoiler: spoiler



insert spoiler here


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> insert spoiler here[*spoiler]
> 
> just put the / where the * is and it'll come off like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> insert spoiler here





Spoiler: spoiler






Spoiler: spoiler



just testing it...



Thanks


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth Rollins throwing a tantrum at a recent house show


This just made my morning! Seth is too much. :lol


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

^ Dean's rubbing off on him a little bit.:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



D-Bry is Fly said:


> ^ Dean's rubbing off on him a little bit.:lmao


Hah yeah seriously. Dean takes the cake with the crazy over-exaggerated body motions. :lol


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport

I bet you ladies wish you were the lucky victim here at the 1:00 mark :lol


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Hah yeah seriously. Dean takes the cake with the crazy over-exaggerated body motions. :lol


Am I the only one jealous that Seth is stealing some of Ambrose's steeze? :side:
lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Telos said:


> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport
> 
> I bet you ladies wish you were the lucky victim here at the 1:00 mark :lol


You bet I am :faint:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> It reminds me of a child having a tantrum lol


Can't wait until Roman will have tantrums like that :mark:










This reminded me of that titty thing Dean had a couple of weeks ago


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Telos said:


> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xxeuo7_have-you-seen-the-buffalo_sport
> 
> I bet you ladies wish you were the lucky victim here at the 1:00 mark :lol


The bloody buffalo badboy promo :lmao 


The answer that has become synonymous (right word?) with Ambrose and anything unorthodox (basically his entirety)..... *Still would
*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one :lol


I don't know how to do that either, I also don't know what do all those little things in the bottom of your avatar mean.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> my training depends on the day. mostly its working on tech and match psychology. i hate cardio etc. i'm relatively unfit so its hell for me although I was worse when I started (was 17st 10lbs before starting training now im 15st8lbs). we lack a ring but we do occasionally go to other training facilities to get in ring practice or set up the ring in the hall we practice in. its not the ideal but as i'm in uni I can't dedicate all my time to it anyway so right now its sufficient and its made me get in shape.
> 
> my girlfriend recently had her debut match against Bacardi in a mixed tag match, she trains with me. currently playing heel.


Oh okay cool...everyone has different training conditions  my mucles are killing me today though because I had to do ten bumps in a row then 300 squats....I am feeling it today lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Deptford said:


> Am I the only one jealous that Seth is stealing some of Ambrose's steeze? :side:
> lol


I dunno. I don't think anything is really stolen from Dean as of yet.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Oh okay cool...everyone has different training conditions  my mucles are killing me today though because I had to do ten bumps in a row then 300 squats....I am feeling it today lol


I looooooooovvvee the feeling of bumping...it feels so satisfying...is that weird or are you the same?

squats...not so much, but i'm better at them than any other body weight exercise.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

10,000+ views on a 3 day old thread. The Shield thirst is real ya'll and I'm enjoying every sip.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> 10,000+ views on a 3 day old thread. The Shield thirst is real ya'll and I'm enjoying every sip.


This thread is 3 days old? wow, it feels longer than that.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> 10,000+ views on a 3 day old thread. The Shield thirst is real ya'll and I'm enjoying every sip.


I see why most on here are against a female member of the Shield. Im not taking any sips of this current Shield 8*D


But yeah 3 days and thread is going strong which is awesome. Im glad the Roman looks have ended, one of those moments where im happy Vince probably thinks we are all idiots and wont remember it. I just hated the thought of them breaking up because theyve been the highlight of most Raws and PPVs so them splitting up would suck. Hope to see a Shield win at SS, if they win then I'll feel me being at SS was worth it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Deptford said:


> Am I the only one jealous that Seth is stealing some of Ambrose's steeze? :side:
> lol


Ain't nothing for Ambrose to ashamed of. Rollins is going to be a WWE ring general in the future. Shit, he already is.

:rollins


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> 10,000+ views on a 3 day old thread. The Shield thirst is real ya'll and I'm enjoying every sip.


Quite simply stated, three somewhat young and talented guys, all still pretty fresh, are what it takes to get the majority of the IWC to like some one. Not a Bryan-Punk, Rock-Punk, Punk-Cena, or whatever mark war, these three guys are just very talented and have no basis on which to be bashed.

I like all three members, particularly Reigns for his badass vibe, and Rollins for his GOAT selling, and impressive in-ring prowess. Ambrose is also good, his promos are usually very good.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Eddie Ray said:


> I looooooooovvvee the feeling of bumping...it feels so satisfying...is that weird or are you the same?
> 
> squats...not so much, but i'm better at them than any other body weight exercise.


Once I made sure to keep my chin tucked lol I actually do like bumping....if you dont like bumping than wrestling prob wrong career lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Someone posted this on my fb wall...it made me giggle a little bit.










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SoupBro said:


> I just hated the thought of them breaking up because theyve been the highlight of most Raws and PPVs so them splitting up would suck. Hope to see a Shield win at SS, if they win then I'll feel me being at SS was worth it.


Me too I was legit upset for the rest of the episode when Team Hell No broke up and I know I ain't emotionally ready for when the Shield separates. Let's hope that at least they build up to it and don't drop it on us all at once. I don't know why I'm so invested in this group but I can't help it.

Are you gonna have a sign at SS?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Me too I was legit upset for the rest of the episode when Team Hell No broke up and I know I ain't emotionally ready for when the Shield separates. Let's hope that at least they build up to it and don't drop it on us all at once. I don't know why I'm so invested in this group but I can't help it.
> 
> Are you gonna have a sign at SS?


When The Shield break up it will be a bittersweet moment for me


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> When The Shield break up it will be a bittersweet moment for me


There have been no signs of tension between The Shield as of late. This isn't really a spoiler but, on Smackdown today, they did that thing where they put their fists together(I seriously forget what it's called). Their bond seems to be the same as it was before the little hints of disbandment.

You would think breaking up on the PPV they debuted would make sense, but for now, you'll just have to BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, haha.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Wwe making bank off shield merchandise.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Spoilering my thoughts on Smackdown because I don't want to ruin it 



Spoiler: spoiler



Damn good Shield match on SD... Didn't expect anything less. 

Nice showcasing of Reigns in the match with strength too. Thought both Rollins and Ambrose worked Rey Mysterio really well. 

Ambrose looked like such a beast when he delivered his clothesline to Rey :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Always love seeing Rollins become that highflyer a little more and more in his matches. He flings himself around like it's nobody's business. 

Also..... "PIPE DOWN CHARLES" when Ambrose called out Charles Robinson I just lol'd.... :lmao 
This is why he is my favourite (and other reasons)


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> When The Shield break up it will be a bittersweet moment for me


I'll never be ready for it when it happens. But it will be for the best. It's like they'd be graduating.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CohesiveUnit said:


> There have been no signs of tension between The Shield as of late. This isn't really a spoiler but, on Smackdown today, they did that thing where they put their fists together(I seriously forget what it's called). Their bond seems to be the same as it was before the little hints of disbandment.
> 
> You would think breaking up on the PPV they debuted would make sense, but for now, you'll just have to BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, haha.


I BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. :lol But what I'm saying is that when that moment happens is going to be a bittersweet moment for me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: SD Spoilers



Surprised that the commentary team actually remembered how The Shield attacked Mysterio last year and took his mask. If they're gonna build a feud based on that then it could be good. Just think of all the great material from Dean if we'd get Ambrose vs. Mysterio in a Title vs. Mask match... yes PLEASE!

In case you people don't remember:




_(comments in that vid... 8*D)_

The match was 100% guaranteed Shield quality as always. 

:reigns with dem SPEARS. :mark:

:ambrose with dat CLOTHESLINE. :mark:

:rollins with dat WHATEVERITWAS. :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Does anybody have a link for smackdown? Pretty pweeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Does anybody have a link for smackdown? Pretty pweeeeeeeeeeease


Well since you said pretty pweease, check your PM : :angel


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Someone posted this on my fb wall...it made me giggle a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol Santa Moxley will rule the internet.

I really miss the Shield being dominant, they defeated the super team of Cena,Ryback and Sheamus and now they can't win from the Uso's anymore. Hope they will get a win at SS


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

When it comes to SmackDown and I know that The Shield are going to be on there, I stay off tumblr at all cost. I really hate spoilers of anything I like. honestly, I just wait until SmackDown comes on.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> When it comes to SmackDown and I know that The Shield are going to be on there, I stay off tumblr at all cost. I really hate spoilers of anything I like. honestly, I just wait until SmackDown is comes on.


Yeah well I think that's the best if you really hate spoilers, I don't mind it that mutch, since I never watch live and I already get spoilers on my facebook.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Look what I found.
How nice of Punk to slick Dean's hair back.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Look what I found.
> How nice of Punk to slick Dean's hair back.


Yeah, isn't punk the nicest? He is so nice that I want him to get beat up by Dean.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Look what I found.
> How nice of Punk to slick Dean's hair back.


:lol such a kind man


----------



## roz85

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

that gif is as good as old man ambrose.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: spoiler



I just watched SD and you guys were right once again, the match was great. The shield once again got compared to the four horsemen :mark:. Those spears from Roman :banderas Seth Rollins trash talking in the ring is growing on me :lenny
















That Closeline to Mysterio by Dean was awesome, they really work well in the ring together, I wouldn't mind seeing them in some singles matches. Overall great match :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



roz85 said:


> that gif is as good as old man ambrose.


there is a gif of that? :shocked:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> there is a gif of that? :shocked:


I want to see that gif.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

About Smackdown



Spoiler: spoiler



I'm surprised no one is talking about these looks Dean got from Roman and Seth after the match was over. Am I looking too much into them? Plus anyone else notice that Dean has been eating the pin lately on all their losses?


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: spoiler



Those stares


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> About Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one is talking about these looks Dean got from Roman and Seth after the match was over. Am I looking too much into them?





Spoiler: spoiler



They looked fine at the beginning of the match and they were great working together so I haven't had that many attention at those looks in the end



Tapla made some new Sethie chibi art really wanted to share


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Tapla made some new Sethie chibi art really wanted to share


How did I miss these? I love Tapla's work. Chibi Sethie is the cutest.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










I Know what I want for Christmas now.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I Know what I want for Christmas now.


:faint: I want Dean wrapped up in front of my door.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Someone posted this on my fb wall...it made me giggle a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Santambrose will be my name change here for Christmas.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> :lol Santa Moxley will rule the internet.
> 
> I really miss the Shield being dominant, they defeated the super team of Cena,Ryback and Sheamus and now they can't win from the Uso's anymore. Hope they will get a win at SS


LOL Santa Moxley....he can hang under my tree anytime lol.

Lol sono.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Serious question...why are they letting Dean eat the pin everytime they have a match?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Serious question...why are they letting Dean eat the pin everytime they have a match?


Right! Is starting to piss me off.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I just finished watching SmackDown, well The Shield's match at least,At the end Roman and Seth looked really upset with Dean because he got pinned by Rey, oh and I really hope Dean has a feud with Rey. I really do.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm guessing a lot of you have seen this already, but I thought it was cool so...


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Clem said:


> I'm guessing a lot of you have seen this already, but I thought it was cool so...


Thanks for sharing. That's really neat. Ambrose was nice and the girl didn't lose her composure either.


----------



## adamSmailli12

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yea Dean Ambrose is an idiot ... he use to try to cover up his lisp by trying to sound and act like the Joker...until the King blew that wide open


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



adamSmailli12 said:


> Yea Dean Ambrose is an idiot ... he use to try to cover up his lisp by trying to sound and act like the Joker...until the King blew that wide open


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Used to be Seth eating the pins. With Ambrose being pinned, I guess they will eventually split Rollins and Reigns from him. Not so soon though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Serious question...why are they letting Dean eat the pin everytime they have a match?


My guess is just that it plays more into the Shield breakup. Remember the theory that Reigns and Rollins are annoyed about Ambrose's ego boost? He's gradually deviating away from the idea that the three of them were as one even if he doesn't know it. It makes sense. So does Reigns and Rollins being even more upset that Dean continues on this ego trip yet he's going to have to eat his own words eventually.



adamSmailli12 said:


> Yea Dean Ambrose is an idiot ... he use to try to cover up his lisp by trying to sound and act like the Joker...until the King blew that wide open


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Clem said:


> I'm guessing a lot of you have seen this already, but I thought it was cool so...


I like how casual he was towards the girl. He seems surprisingly approachable. I know I'd suck if I were in that girl's position. I'm not sure I even want to think about it...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



What A Maneuver said:


> I like how casual he was towards the girl. He seems surprisingly approachable. I know I'd suck if I were in that girl's position. I'm not sure I even want to think about it...


I would probably be the biggest dork alive if I would ever get the chance the meet him. He's so adorable when he's casual and not awkward.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Used to be Seth eating the pins. With Ambrose being pinned, I guess they will eventually split Rollins and Reigns from him. Not so soon though.


When that day comes :vettel













adamSmailli12 said:


> Yea Dean Ambrose is an idiot ... he use to try to cover up his lisp by trying to sound and act like the Joker...until the King blew that wide open


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They just want to bury him , it´s that simple


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I just finished watching SmackDown, well The Shield's match at least,At the end Roman and Seth looked really upset with Dean because he got pinned by Rey, oh and I really hope Dean has a feud with Rey. I really do.


Same here, they really seem to work well with each other in the ring.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> They just want to bury him , it´s that simple


fpalm


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> They just want to bury him , it´s that simple


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









new pic of roman showing off his samoan tattoo


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield's clumsiness:

Dean:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/32f107f4e17c361740ab004d511f235b/tumblr_mwo737e9901socuwlo1_250.gif
http://24.media.tumblr.com/ba77835ded69518d857a41c6e9701395/tumblr_mwmoi4IMCf1rwzrdfo1_250.gif

Roman:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/e50c41a1cb61fe6c564eb5c7838c8d5f/tumblr_mwn05bzDk01qc5dqao1_250.gif

Seth:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/1842523ba8258bf64b1f91b6db5cd430/tumblr_mwn05bzDk01qc5dqao2_250.gif


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

http://31.media.tumblr.com/cc1d4ca4a8753a85e31853ef8e3d866c/tumblr_mwn7wwVIA71svokzio1_250.gif


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> They just want to bury him , it´s that simple


Joining in on the gif reactions.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Joining in on the gif reactions.


:lmao that gif is awesome.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Serious question...why are they letting Dean eat the pin everytime they have a match?


I honestly don't think there's an actual reason as to why he's been eating the pin.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Serious question...why are they letting Dean eat the pin everytime they have a match?


To extend their internal tension.
That stare from Reigns was awesome :banderas 










After that I feel so excited when I think about their break up, ooooh yeah, it will be sooooooooooo intense! :lenny
Also hope for a promo or backstage segment where they begin to bitch and argue. :agree:
Maybe when Ambrose starts a new feud with Mysterio (or Kidd or whatever route they'll take) and loses the Title.
Either Reigns and Rollins will slowly lower the support during the feud or Ambrose doesn't want it like "_I don't need the support of losers, I'm the US Champ and I'll show you how to retain titles!_" and they're like "_REALLY? FUCK YOU BITCH!_"

Desperately wanna see Zeros idea of Reigns spearing Ambrose some day cause he's too pissed.
Crowd will go nuts and Ambrose face after... _FUCK_!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

My god all the gif replies on here always crack me up. I LOVE YOU GUYS



















To the person who said they're trying to bury Ambrose




















FAVE 


















And










Don't want to admit that I am melting and Reigns/Ambrose interaction here (because I am Team Ambrollins fo' life #IWILLGODOWNWITHISSHIP) but I'M MELTING. Reigns trying hard not to crack a smile but it happens anyway and Ambrose looking all cute and cocky at the same time... HOW?!?! WHY?!?! GAHHHHH *breathe*

Also agree with NeyNey at the stare down..... It's to show that there is still tension but they're pushing it aside for the better of the group and whatnot. Also, if Ambrose is meant to be the better out of the three and he is champ, why the hell does he keep losing (like he claimed in the promo), sort of thing?


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They need to save their break up until after Wrestlemania! Wanna see Wyatts vs Shield at Wrestlemania 30! They can have shield turn face for it, and have Ambrose screw Reigns and Rollins in the match to help Wyatts to win thus turning heel again.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> To extend their internal tension.
> That stare from Reigns was awesome :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I feel so excited when I think about their break up, ooooh yeah, it will be sooooooooooo intense! :lenny
> Also hope for a promo or backstage segment where they begin to bitch and argue. :agree:
> Maybe when Ambrose starts a new feud with Mysterio (or Kidd or whatever route they'll take) and loses the Title.
> Either Reigns and Rollins will slowly lower the support during the feud or Ambrose doesn't want it like "_I don't need the support of losers, I'm the US Champ and I'll show you how to retain titles!_" and they're like "_REALLY? FUCK YOU BITCH!_"
> 
> Desperately wanna see Zeros idea of Reigns spearing Ambrose some day cause he's too pissed.
> Crowd will go nuts and Ambrose face after... _FUCK_!!!!


Why was roman mad at dean though? Because he got pinned?


----------



## Screwball

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It's amazing that they can book The Shield to lose and it hardly hurts them because they always lose in spectacular fashion. No prediction here and it's probably been mentioned, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they had Reigns as the last man on Sunday forcing him to absolutely dominate like the beast he is. Spears everywhere with an added sprinkle of trash-talk.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Why was roman mad at dean though? Because he got pinned?


I don't see another reason for his stare and Rollins angriness.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Why was roman mad at dean though? Because he got pinned?


Gotta be that...... Or maybe he used up all his conditioner on the road. We all know Reigns needs/likes to take care of his luscious locks.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Gotta be that...... Or maybe he used up all his conditioner on the road. We all know Reigns needs/likes to take care of his luscious locks.


Dean's using Roman's conditioner? INJUSTICE!










So who do you think will win at SS?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> I don't see another reason for his stare and Rollins angriness.


But they got their asses handed to them too LOL...its all deans fault LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Gotta be that...... Or maybe he used up all his conditioner on the road. We all know Reigns needs/likes to take care of his luscious locks.


LOL  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> They just want to bury him , it´s that simple


Kids these days.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Pretty decent read here regarding Shield/Ambrose and a possible of two directions Ambrose's career could take portrayed through Piper and Stone Cold: http://www.layfieldreport.com/Examining-Two-Possible-Career-D.blog

Two of my faovurite lines in the article:



> Basically, Seth is that loud mouthed kid on the playground who dared you to hit him while his two older brothers stood behind him.


 :lmao :lmao :lmao So true! 



> Ambrose just gets it. One look into his eyes and fans know that he's invested.


 :mark:



-

Also just want to throw a little bit of a discussion out there (nothing tasking but would be nice to see people's opinions and reasons why etc...) Who do people think will be the last two/three members left at the end of the elimination tag at Survivor Series to battle it out?


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Dean's using Roman's conditioner? INJUSTICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who do you think will win at SS?


Dont know... but i think you can guarantee atleast 2 spear eliminations to continue to build it/Reigns up.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BehindYou said:


> Dont know... but i think you can guarantee atleast 2 spear eliminations to continue to build it/Reigns up.


ReyRey 619's someone from the heel team... goes for the springboard senton.... REIGNS SPEAR OUTTA NOWHERE. 1-2-3. :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Slightly off the current SurvivorSeries/Shield tension topic, I was just scurrying about on youtube and found this Shield Tribute vid from their pre-authority henchman days. Very well done, I must say..


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I have a feeling that at Survivor Series Dean will accidentally hit one of the other Shield members and maybe cost him to be eliminated. We all know those incidents happen in factions; The Shield haven't had one yet and since WWE are teasing Roman and Seth being frustrated with Dean then maybe it'll happen this Sunday.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Slightly off the current SurvivorSeries/Shield tension topic, I was just scurrying about on youtube and found this Shield Tribute vid from their pre-authority henchman days. Very well done, I must say..


The video is great, I love the Placebo music in it. Gosh that match with the undertaker was epic.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Slightly off the current SurvivorSeries/Shield tension topic, I was just scurrying about on youtube and found this Shield Tribute vid from their pre-authority henchman days. Very well done, I must say..


That's nice, but Delbusto's still GOATing this. :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> ReyRey 619's someone from the heel team... goes for the springboard senton.... REIGNS SPEAR OUTTA NOWHERE. 1-2-3. :mark:


Hope that will happen, I really miss them winning.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

My brother said the funniest thing yesterday during The Shield's match, he said, " Why doesn't Roman Reigns strip? Why isn't his gimmick the one of a stripper? You know if I was his manager in the WWE I would be making some good money out of that. " I laughed for like a good minute. :lmao


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Tobit said:


> *It's amazing that they can book The Shield to lose and it hardly hurts them because they always lose in spectacular fashion.* No prediction here and it's probably been mentioned, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they had Reigns as the last man on Sunday forcing him to absolutely dominate like the beast he is. Spears everywhere with an added sprinkle of trash-talk.


They've got talent, consistent booking and have been in angles that have had fans invested for months. They're the most legit mid/upper-mid carders on the roster, bar none. Also they're never dominated and are usually on the cusp of victory before the finish, really solid booking.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> My brother said the funniest thing yesterday during The Shield's match, he said, *" Why doesn't Roman Reigns strip? Why isn't his gimmick the one of a stripper? You know if I was his manager in the WWE I would be making some good money out of that. *" I laughed for like a good minute. :lmao


I support this. :agree:

I really miss my boys winning as well. The 619 is fucking lame how it's set up. I hope these losses on Raw and Smackdown means a victory on Sunday.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

From WWE magazine.



WWE Magazine said:


> "We asked each member of the Shield to list all-time, ulitmate trio of opponents whom they would most like to face. Behold their triefectas..."
> 
> Roman Reigns: "Triple H, Mr. McMahon and Shane McMahon. There'd be nothing more that I would love than to just kick a bunch of suits' asses - if you know what I mean. Just take the whole top shelf. And then run the company."
> 
> Seth Rollins: Triple H, McMahon and Shane McMahon. They run the show. And if you're going to kill the snake, you got to cut the head off, so why not start at the top?"
> 
> Dean Ambrose: "Buddy Rogers, Bruno Sammartino and Killer Kowalski. You know we're new school, but we're old school too. So were these three guys."


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shield being together for a whole year, and in 1 year they have made as much of an impact as any stable in recent memory has and if they stay together much longer then they can build up the eventual implosion of The Shield


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> From WWE magazine.


Ha, is funny how dean said something completely different.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> That's nice, but Delbusto's still GOATing this. :banderas


I agree. This video is so well done, so cool and inspiring. It'd be a good montage to show someone who had no idea who they were.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> From WWE magazine.


Gotta love Ambrose in that interview.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I finally found the crinkled up receipt paper with my shield drawing on it. I cannot draw Dean from memory. :C










My late Shield-a-versary present.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> I finally found the crinkled up receipt paper with my shield drawing on it. I cannot draw Dean from memory. :C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My late Shield-a-versary present.


Wow, that's amazing :shocked: wish I could draw like that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> I finally found the crinkled up receipt paper with my shield drawing on it. I cannot draw Dean from memory. :C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My late Shield-a-versary present.



This is damn good... Your Reigns is A+ though dude :clap(Y)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> I finally found the crinkled up receipt paper with my shield drawing on it. I cannot draw Dean from memory. :C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My late Shield-a-versary present.


That's pretty good for a receipt drawing.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> I finally found the crinkled up receipt paper with my shield drawing on it. I cannot draw Dean from memory. :C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My late Shield-a-versary present.


that's a great drawing, especially reigns. (Y):clap

so what's the general consensus on here, do we think our boys are gonna win tonight ?
i'm obviously hoping they do but i have a feeling that with mysterio returning he might get the pin.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that's a great drawing, especially reigns. (Y):clap
> 
> so what's the general consensus on here, do we think our boys are gonna win tonight ?
> i'm obviously hoping they do but i have a feeling that with mysterio returning he might get the pin.


For me it's a difficult one because you have under current feuds running here and I guess it depends which one they want to push to the forefront, Tag Titles or Mysterio going for Ambrose US Title. It would be really nice to see The Shield win considering SS is their birthplace and what not but I honestly don't feel like I can call it. Then again going off The Shield losing on SD they may get the win (too obvious though?). 

Mysterio is definitely going to get some 619's in on Shield and hopefully we see some bad ass flippy shit from Rollins/Mysterio :lol. I'm interested to see who the final three/two people will be battling it out and who will eat the first pin (probably Swagger :lol). 

NeyNey posted something on here a couple of pages back about Reigns smashing a spear outta nowhere for the 3 which could easily work and is totally feasible if they want him to be the one who highlights Ambrose's consistently falling flat by getting pinned yet bragging about being the only member with a title. How beast-like would he look if he smashed the shit outta Mysterio :mark: also keeps the underlying tension going within the group.

Edit: No doubt I'm going to be totally wrong though. One thing I'm certain of this will be one of, if not the, best match of the night.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

How do people think the Rumble will play out for them? It seems a very obvious time for them to either have a big build up in tension or to have a confrontation with the Wyatts.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Well, I think Shield and Real Americans are winning. Cody/Goldie beat Swag/Cesaro and Usos/Mysterio beat The Shield last SD, so going by history, the heels should win right? Reigns will likely be the sole survivor and Cesaro should eliminate around 2 people.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I don't want any to win, and I don't want them to break up before or during the Rumble.

I REALLY want to see them work in the Rumble _as a cohesive unit_. :cole
Anyone else?

All three guys coming out in succession as Triple H or some other authority figure clearly rigged it would be awesome.

Also MoW section please


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Oh yep that "pack of dogs" mentality in the Rumble


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Either Rey or Roman will be the soul survivors. I don't care who wins as long as they get a good amount of time. Kinda expecting this match going first at the PPV.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Tonight is Survivor Series, I want to wish our boys the best, even if they might share the glory with another team.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Tonight is Survivor Series, I want to wish our boys the best, even if they might share the glory with another team.


Look on the bright side, we might get to see some Ambrose colter interaction :agree:. They better win though they've been losing for weeks now.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SonoShion said:


> Either Rey or Roman will be the soul survivors. I don't care who wins as long as they get a good amount of time. Kinda expecting this match going first at the PPV.


You really think Rey will? I don't think they're going to try to put him over any more. This may be his last run if it lasts longer than just a few months.
The focus has been on The Shield and Cody so I'd expect Cody or Reigns as sole survivors - or Rollins and Reigns if there's more than 1 survivor.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

One more run. A huge send off at Mania XXX is what we perhaps get.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Nah I think that's too soon for Rey. And I honestly doubt he'll willingly retire. I think he'll go the Edge route - retire when he just can't wrestle any more. Which is probably soon.


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Giving that they've lost a fair amount of matches these past few weeks, I'm gonna say Shield/Real Americans win. Reigns and Goldust (I just have this feeling they're gonna make the veteran who's also a current champ look strong) will be the last two men.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

haven't we got someone on here going to ss tonight with her husband ? think it might be luces... can't remember  anyway have fun and did you make your sign yet ? what does it say, i wanna look out for it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I think Reigns is gonna be last man standing. It's the only way to have him come out looking strong. He's only been pinned once this whole year...maybe twice? 

I hope Mysterio gets taken out right away. I've never liked him and he makes it pretty damn hard to pretend that wrestling is real when I'm watching it, lol.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

ROMAN HAIR WILL WIN THE WHOLE THING!!!!!

PRAISE GAWD TO SAMOAN SILKY REMY!!!!! THE FINEST OF ALL REMIES!!!!!

ROMAN HAIR IS LAYED LIKE BABY POWDER FRESHNESS!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> ROMAN HAIR WILL WIN THE WHOLE THING!!!!!
> 
> PRAISE GAWD TO SAMOAN SILKY REMY!!!!! THE FINEST OF ALL REMIES!!!!!
> 
> ROMAN HAIR IS LAYED LIKE BABY POWDER FRESHNESS!!!













I honestly keep on forgetting that there's a PPV tonight. Shoot, I didn't even realize that they were going up against the Rhodes brothers. 

Yeah still backing The Shield. Hope that they go first so I can skip the rest of the show and watch the AMAs.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The 5 on 5 is the only thing I'll be watching. And maybe the Kickoff just for that GOAT panel of Mick Foley, Bret Hart and Booker T.


----------



## DareDevil

I'm just going to say this, I have always and I still like Rey Mysterio. but that doesn't mean I wan his team to win but is also painful reading the stuff you guys say about him, I know you're entitled to your opinion. And that's what you think of him but could you please go a little bit easier on him?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Damn, didn't know that Mick Foley is on the panel tonight. SS just got better


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I'm just going to say this, I have always and I still like Rey Mysterio. but that doesn't mean I wan his team to win but is also painful reading the stuff you guys say about him, I know you're entitled to your opinion. And that's what you think of him but could you please go a little bit easier on him?




I love Mysterio. He's a legend and possibly the greatest luchador ever, certainly the greatest to crossover into American mainstream wrestling. Due to injuries and stuff, he's been reduced to doing his routine spots but can still pull off an amazing match with the right opponent.

Like vs Cena for the WWE Championship in 2011, vs Punk at Over the Limit 2011, vs John Morrison for the IC title in SD 2009.

Mysterio in the mid to late 90s is a beast though. Untouchable.

I guess his booking is what makes most people dislike him. He is supposed to be the underdog, but like Cena he almost always overcomes the odds. Still, he is targeted for the kid demographic and he does his job very well, so I respect him.

That being said, I hope Cesaro swings him for 5 minutes and hits the Swiss Death on him tonight though :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> That being said, I hope Cesaro swings him for 5 minutes and hits the Swiss Death on him tonight though :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I love Mysterio. He's a legend and possibly the greatest luchador ever, certainly the greatest to crossover into American mainstream wrestling. Due to injuries and stuff, he's been reduced to doing his routine spots but can still pull off an amazing match with the right opponent.
> 
> Like vs Cena for the WWE Championship in 2011, vs Punk at Over the Limit 2011, vs John Morrison for the IC title in SD 2009.
> 
> Mysterio in the mid to late 90s is a beast though. Untouchable.
> 
> I guess his booking is what makes most people dislike him. He is supposed to be the underdog, but like Cena he almost always overcomes the odds. Still, he is targeted for the kid demographic and he does his job very well, so I respect him.
> 
> That being said, I hope Cesaro swings him for 5 minutes and hits the Swiss Death on him tonight though :lmao


You killed me off with the last line :lmao

Built him up just to knock him down and out of the frigging park


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

If we see something like this from Reigns tonight... HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> If we see something like this from Reigns tonight... HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yup! Only thing it would look way cooler and more devastating. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shield better win tonight, want them to stay together till wrestlemania, have them turn face and face wyatts at wm only to have dean ambrose screw rollins and reigns and help wyatts win. Thus turning heel again. Then you can have a three way feud for the u.s title between all three


----------



## CMSTAR

*Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

I can't quite put my finger on it but for some reason every time i see these guy it feels like im looking at HHH & Shawn from 15 years ago does anybody else see this comparison or am i going crazy?


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

No.....not even close


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

You're going crazy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

No. Not seeing it. If you had said Rollins and Reigns then you may have vaguely be on to something.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

You are completely out of your mind.

The closest that we might have on the roster would be a team of Ziggler and Sheamus.


----------



## Raw2003

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You are completely out of your mind.
> 
> The closest that we might have on the roster would be a team of Ziggler and Sheamus.


Absolutely agree with this Ziggler is ver similar to HBK in terms of how he wrestles and sheamus gets a lot of the same stuff HHH gets said about him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

*N*o way, Jose
*O*ut of sorts
*P*reposterous
*E*nd of story


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

I honestly saw more of HHH in a young Drew Mcintyre back when he was booked well, rather than Sheamus.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



Raw2003 said:


> Absolutely agree with this Ziggler is ver similar to HBK in terms of how he wrestles and sheamus gets a lot of the same stuff HHH gets said about him
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ziggler and Sheamus may be a cheap imitation at best but the dynamic is there (athletic pretty boy show off and the bigger, more serious but still comedic brawler) and I'd be interested in seeing the WWE explore this at some point.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Reigns and Ambrose sole survivors reigns spears rey dean steals the pin the slow building disention continues.


----------



## Raw2003

Quoth the Raven said:


> I honestly saw more of HHH in a young Drew Mcintyre back when he was booked well, rather than Sheamus.


How? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

To be honest I can't see it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I honestly saw more of HHH in a young Drew Mcintyre back when he was booked well, rather than Sheamus.


I saw them really trying to make Drew into something like the Cerebral Assassin character but he just came off as a soft-spoken, angry guy to me, and quite boring. Either way, that was only one facet of Triple H's character. Triple was hardly that quiet and serious in DX, Sheamus can be brooding and serious and cerebral like when he was a heel but he could the DX type of joking and antics too. Doubt Drew could pull it off.

I also disagree about him being booked well, he was brought in with all this hooplah as the chosen one, seemingly for no reason and he was given the IC title like immediately. They didn't protect him enough either, he's not very charismatic and he was a terrible speaker, not only did they not try to help him out with a manager, they gave him too much mic time. He was booked too highly and too quickly for his level of talent, they should've gave him Tyler Reks's character and tested him out that way while he worked on his confidence and speaking skills. Presence and charisma are intangible though, doubt he would've gone far in that department anyway.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

Hard to explain. Young, sadistic, protected by the authority, making life hell for the GM, delivering brutal beatings to other superstars, reminded me of the Cerebral Assassin.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

He failed obviously, but some similarities were there. Sheamus well, I can see why you guys are comparing him to the DX HHH, but he just comes off as Cena lite for me.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheWFEffect said:


> Reigns and Ambrose sole survivors reigns spears rey dean steals the pin the slow building disention continues.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

No. Sorry but you're way off.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

..I could see how you got the comparison, but it still really isn't that good.

I mean, Reigns being a big guy. Dean being the smaller, a bit more out there charismatic type of guy. But... it's still way off.


----------



## DareDevil

TheWFEffect said:


> Reigns and Ambrose sole survivors reigns spears rey dean steals the pin the slow building disention continues.


Yes to this, :mark:


----------



## NO!

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

I suppose if you strip away the immature humor of DX, it's easier to find certain similarities. Ambrose, for instance, is known for being charismatic, his selling is a bit flashy, and he seems to give a lot of women pussy boners. Those are all attributes of a young HBK. But aside from that, I'm sure they're nothing alike. Thank goodness we'll never see him telling penis jokes and dancing to corny music. Well, I sure hope not. :ambrose2

Unlike everyone who has responded to this thread, I certainly don't think this comparison is THAT crazy. Especially with Reigns, whose swagger somewhat resembles The Game from 2000. I appreciate that every member of The Shield brings something unique to the table though.


----------



## CMSTAR

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



NO! said:


> I suppose if you strip away the immature humor of DX, it's easier to find certain similarities. Ambrose, for instance, is known for being charismatic, his selling is a bit flashy, and he seems to give a lot of women pussy boners. Those are all attributes of a young HBK. But aside from that, I'm sure they're nothing alike. Thank goodness we'll never see him telling penis jokes and dancing to corny music. Well, I sure hope not. :ambrose2
> 
> Unlike everyone who has responded to this thread, I certainly don't think this comparison is THAT crazy. Especially with Reigns, whose swagger somewhat resembles The Game from 2000. I appreciate that every member of The Shield brings something unique to the table though.


I think you have pretty much got the jist of what i mean dude, i know its a preety outlandish comparison to make but every time i see Reigns & Ambrose it does bring me back to DX in the 90s it might be that im looking for some nostalgia but there's just summet about them for me.


----------



## wwe4universe

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

ambrose and reigns = hhh and hbk. LMAO. 

Ya and ppl said john morrison and ziggler were the next hbk


----------



## krai999

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

well dean ambrose is a sexy boy(HBK) and roman reigns is muscular and have long hair(HHH) otherwise I don't see anything else


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Guys, anyone know of a good livestream? I am broke as hell.


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

In what way because I sure don't see it.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

*LOL*​


----------



## LuvDaBoo

Nope.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

*Which one is going to marry Steph's daughter?*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Guys, anyone know of a good livestream? I am broke as hell.


Check your rep




SubZero3:16 said:


> I honestly keep on forgetting that there's a PPV tonight. Shoot, I didn't even realize that they were going up against the Rhodes brothers.
> 
> Yeah still backing The Shield. Hope that they go first so I can skip the rest of the show and watch the AMAs.


I can't rep you anymore but YASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!:agree:


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield's match will be opening the show. Don't know whether to be happy about this? Hmm


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Check your rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't rep you anymore but YASSSSSSSSSSS!!!!:agree:


Omg, thank you. So much.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

dean ambrose got eliminated first. damn his trash talking to the ref


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

what an amazing counter by seth rollins to the crossrodes!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

seth rollins got pinned by rey! 2 on 1 now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

Rollins is more of an HBK type than Ambrose, and that's not a knock on Ambrose, as he is also very talented. I just don't see much similarities between Ambrose and HBK. Rollins, especially in the ring and body type, has some similarities to HBK, but that's about it, IMO.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I didn't like one bit, Dean getting eliminated first and. Roman getting the win ala Superman.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

roman eliminated goldust! he eliminated 4 people with spears and made the shield win!


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Cue the "I don't need you guys" stuff 

Reigns looked like a star


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

MOTHER FUCKING ROMAN REIGNS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAA

:banderas


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Speechless


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Looks like The Shield will be disbanding very soon. They didn't even come out to celebrate with Reigns.

Other than that..., Reigns was pretty fucking badass, especially after the match. He definitely will be turning face.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

 MA BABY DONE DID IT!! IT'S ROMAN REIGNS BITCH! HOW DEM SPEARS TASTE? 

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

roman reigns is a beast. we can definitely start seeing the big push now.
dean is so going to regret the trash talking that got him eliminated.
seth was innocent in all of this


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CohesiveUnit said:


> Looks like The Shield will be disbanding very soon. They didn't even come out to celebrate with Reigns.
> 
> Other than that..., Reigns was pretty fucking badass, especially after the match. He definitely will be turning face.


Right now I'm just like meh. I'm still upset about Dean though. Ok I admit that Roman was pretty awesome. But i'm just,  :sad:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









Sole Survivor


----------



## ctjay00187

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So the Ambrose job-fest continues, the Reigns mega-push is in full effect and...yeah, no thanks.


----------



## shought321

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Of course the talented one gets jobbed out.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



ctjay00187 said:


> So the Ambrose job-fest continues, the Reigns mega-push is in full effect and...yeah, no thanks.


I'm with you, it's painful.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

To all Dean Ambrose fans. It will get better. It has to get better.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Can't wait for that Roman Reigns Tribal Yes! shirt come Mania time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Guess I'm joining the Reigns band wagon now. He was an absolute beast tonight and now love him.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









I made this just now, it represents well my feelings.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*












at least you were pretty tonight Dean.



as for you wwe, did you really think eliminating Dean first was best for business?












I'm all for pushing Roman Reigns...but is making Dean look weak the best way to go about it?


----------



## ctjay00187

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'm all for pushing Roman Reigns...but is making Dean look weak the best way to go about it?


If it brings the full-on crazy Ambrose, it might be worth it. Otherwise, yeah, it's kinda baffling. I think Rollins will come out of this fine, but making Ambroes look like your typical can't win, cocky, chicken heel - eh. Not a fan.

But we'll see where this goes.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> at least you were pretty tonight Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> as for you wwe, did you really think eliminating Dean first was best for business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for pushing Roman Reigns...but is making Dean look weak the best way to go about it?


Because they don't want the obvious talent outshining their next star. I need to chill.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



ctjay00187 said:


> If it brings the full-on crazy Ambrose, it might be worth it. Otherwise, yeah, it's kinda baffling. I think Rollins will come out of this fine, but making Ambroes look like your typical can't win, cocky, chicken heel - eh. Not a fan.
> 
> But we'll see where this goes.


Right! I don't want that type of heel on him either, I want batshit crazy Dean Ambrose. But yeah, if Dean goes crazy on Roman, then all his looses will be worth it.


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I don't care the way the eliminations were. I know that it's gonna be used as ammunition for their split!

It will get better for Dean, early days.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Obviously eliminating Dean first was done for storyline purposes because it makes no sense otherwise for him to go before Jack Swagger.

Dean looked unstable and Roman looked unstoppable. The cracks are forming, the lines are being drawn and I'm loving it.


----------



## Broddie

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

No. They remind me more of Hall and Nash.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



Broddie said:


> No. They remind me more of Hall and Nash.


But with no bad knees and healthy.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



ctjay00187 said:


> If it brings the full-on crazy Ambrose, it might be worth it. Otherwise, yeah, it's kinda baffling. I think Rollins will come out of this fine, but making Ambroes look like your typical can't win, cocky, chicken heel - eh. Not a fan.
> 
> But we'll see where this goes.


This..

I mean it's probably been said a dozen times but..

Ambrose reminds me of a Joker type nutjob :lol

The Joker always ends up getting his asskicked but it always a serious threat to Batman/Gotham.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

why do i get a huge feeling that dean will lose his us championship title soon. maybe sometime after wrestlemania? wwe should let him finish the 1year reign.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> why do i get a huge feeling that dean will lose his us championship title soon. maybe sometime after wrestlemania? wwe should let him finish the 1year reign.



TLC is up next so if it's a singles match then maybe he will lose the title


----------



## jamal.

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just breakup the shield already. I wanna see them feud with the wyatt family but I don't wanna wait till WM 30.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose first one out! Bullshit

Roman hair winning! PRAISE THE GREATNESS OF THE SILKY REMY!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

No


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Ambrose first one out! Bullshit
> 
> Roman hair winning! PRAISE THE GREATNESS OF THE SILKY REMY!!!


Roman's hair needs it's own tumblr.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










:banderas


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :banderas


:jordan3

"BAW GAWD!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Should we get the Roman Reigns hate train started now? or wait until he's a few more months into his push?


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Urgh! I've got a headache from tumblr, people are now hating on Roman because he's getting a push and not Dean!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Snapdragon said:


> Should we get the Roman Reigns hate train started now? or wait until he's a few more months into his push?


Well this thread would have been a lot more celebratory if Dean had gotten the winning pin.

The way I see it is that The Shield won against those annoying Usos and Rhodes Brothers and all is right in the world once again.


----------



## DareDevil

TeriAdele said:


> Urgh! I've got a headache from tumblr, people are now hating on Roman because he's getting a push and not Dean!!!


Ok, look they're hating on Roman because Dean got eliminated first and Roman eliminated 4 out of 5 from the other team, so they are making Dean look weak as hell. That's why.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield celebrating after the match :mark: Best promo yet!

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-celebrate-their-win-at-survivor-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121


----------



## THANOS

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Snapdragon said:


> Should we get the Roman Reigns hate train started now? or wait until he's a few more months into his push?


It sucks but it's a foregone conclusion. Honestly they really should have waited longer before strapping the rocket to Reigns' back. It should have been Rollins defecting first ala Orton in Evolution and possibly taking away Ambrose's US Title at Mania as his parting gift. Following that Ambrose should enter the World Title picture flanked by Reigns and win in by Summerslam next year. He should then begin getting cocky and treating Reigns like shit until Reigns wins the Rumble and challenges Ambrose at Mania XXXI and beats him for the title Batista/HHH style. THAT is how you build Reigns without the fans turning on him. Instead I see a Triple Threat match happening at Mania between the Shield and Reigns pinning Ambrose and starting a huge push that separates him from the others and books him to go farther than Bryan, and following that the fans will shit all over him Sheamus/Cena style.

WWE you only have yourselves to blame for this.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield celebrating after the match :mark: Best promo yet!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-celebrate-their-win-at-survivor-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121


That was great :mark: :mark:! I loved it!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :banderas


this should be a mvc gif.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield celebrating after the match :mark: Best promo yet!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-celebrate-their-win-at-survivor-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121




I agree! All 3 were super strong in it! :mark: :mark: :mark:



And Dean? So fucking beautiful.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield celebrating after the match :mark: Best promo yet!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121


At least they look happy, or more like, Dean looks ok.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

good to see the bromance is still strong, feared we might get a shield break up tomorrow night, doubt that now though!


----------



## DareDevil

After watching that promo, now I think, what if Dean just wanted to take the day off? Because he looked a little too chill, with his Shield hoodie and all.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just watched it a few more times. Seth and Dean seem a little over excited about the win. Wouldn't be surprised if Roman dropped them like dead weight soon. And I caught that wink after Roman said Believe... .... in the shield. Something's up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Just watched it a few more times. Seth and Dean seem a little over excited about the win. Wouldn't be surprised if Roman dropped them like dead weight soon. And I caught that wink after Roman said Believe... .... in the shield. Something's up.


Maybe he had something in his eye? 

I liked how Seth concentrated on the victory as a win for the team. Dean dropping that subtle shade about the amount of spears. But they still seem united and that's the important part.

I really hope that they don't repeat this match on Raw and have the other team win. It's such a WWE thing to do fpalm


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Just watched it a few more times. Seth and Dean seem a little over excited about the win. Wouldn't be surprised if Roman dropped them like dead weight soon. And I caught that wink after Roman said Believe... .... in the shield. Something's up.



Unit mentality!(Y) but yeah if they ( Mainly Dean) do that again tomorrow during a backstage promo or whatever i can see another hint at a split up, don't rush it Wwe do not rush it :cuss:


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe he had something in his eye?
> 
> I liked how Seth concentrated on the victory as a win for the team. Dean dropping that subtle shade about the amount of spears. But they still seem united and that's the important part.
> 
> I really hope that they don't repeat this match on Raw and have the other team win. It's such a WWE thing to do fpalm


Uggggggh they probably will  i was really happy when Ambrose beat Ziggler at Noc, then the very next night ziggler pins him clean... i really hope they don't mess this win up.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm so proud of Roman Reigns. He had an amazing showing tonight.


----------



## x78

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I really wanted Ambrose to get DQ'ed rather than the cheap roll-up.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



x78 said:


> I really wanted Ambrose to get DQ'ed rather than the cheap roll-up.


I thought that was what they were going for, certainly would have made him look better/dangerous/crazy.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe he had something in his eye?
> 
> I liked how Seth concentrated on the victory as a win for the team. Dean dropping that subtle shade about the amount of spears. But they still seem united and that's the important part.
> 
> I really hope that they don't repeat this match on Raw and have the other team win. It's such a WWE thing to do fpalm




It's amazing how WWE's consistency is broke as shit when it comes to storyline continuity and things that real count, yet it never fails that they repeat just about every match from a ppv on the raw after the ppv every.single. time. which is why i will not waste the money and go to RAW tomorrow night.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

They'd not repeat a survivors series match though, they never have... i think


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> It's amazing how WWE's consistency is broke as shit when it comes to storyline continuity and things that real count, yet it never fails that they repeat just about every match from a ppv on the raw after the ppv every.single. time. which is why i will not waste the money and go to RAW tomorrow night.




I dunno... raws after Ppv's usually deliver big time, i'd rethink!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I fucking love Roman man.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was at the PPV tonight and there was only one time i jumped out of my seat and marked out like a lil kid. And that was when Roman Reigns speared the shit out of Rey. I assumed they would lose because Rey is making his comeback so the win was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO shocking. 

My Soupbro Rankings have changed again.
1. Roman Reigns
2. Seth Rollins 
3. Dean Ambrose

Reigns was the best part of the show for me. He looked amazing in the match, they do an amazing job at hiding his weaknesses. He doesnt wrestle much in the matches but damn he sure makes it known that he is there.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean eliminated first... WHAT NONSENSE IS THIS!?!?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> MA BABY DONE DID IT!! IT'S ROMAN REIGNS BITCH! HOW DEM SPEARS TASTE?
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


I wish I didn't have work earlier tonight.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



deathslayer said:


> Dean eliminated first... WHAT NONSENSE IS THIS!?!?


Isn't it amazing when reality sets in? Reigns has been WWEs chosen one since day 1 of The Shield. But, somehow Ambrose fans and to a lesser extent Rollins fans convinced themselves this was not the case. Ambrose and Rollins took Reigns under their wing and helped groom him now the student is ready to step out of the shadow if the teacher and Id bet Rollins and Ambrose are happy for their boy.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't it amazing when reality sets in? Reigns has been WWEs chosen one since day 1 of The Shield. But, somehow Ambrose fans and to a lesser extent Rollins fans convinced themselves this was not the case. Ambrose and Rollins took Reigns under their wing and helped groom him now the student is ready to step out of the shadow if the teacher and Id bet Rollins and Ambrose are happy for their boy.


Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for Reigns as well and I could clearly see why WWE wants to make him THE guy among all three of the Shield. For one, Ambrose will most likely stay as a heel for the majority of his career while Reigns has the potential to strive as both face and heel, that itself is enough to understand why they make Reigns the breakout star, he just has 'it'.

Ambrose on the other hand, may never be the face of the company as a psycho heel.

Now back to my rant, the reason I was complaining was that being eliminated first does absolutely nothing for Dean *(unless they were hinting for Rollins and Reigns to blame him leading to Shield implode)*, whilst other lesser important (in terms of recent storylines) characters like the Real Americans stayed in the match.

I'm still crossing my fingers to see if they're really gonna go with the bold part I mentioned.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Damn, I don't come on here for a week and there's already a new thread. Well, without taking the time to read everything I've missed to jump in on discussion, I'll just say my thoughts on the evening.

It felt underwhelming, even at the show. I blame part of that on the fact that my normal rasslin buddies weren't there and my husband is always quiet when he watches, plus we were sitting in the quietest, most not cheering section, if felt. Surrounded by some fun sections, but not in one. The other part was that the card wasn't very good. ^^()

That being said, the Punk/Bryan/Fsmily match and the 5 v. 5 starring the Shield boys were my favorites, naturally. I was peeved that Ambrose got eliminated first cause I like looking at him, but I kinda expected it to happen, so that's fine. Him getting all up in the ref's business was fun. I don't know how it came off on TV, but when Reigns hit that final spear, the crowd lit up and I didn't expect it at all. I was proud of him and thought he looked great, at least from where I was sitting. I do wish that there had been a promo though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> It's amazing how WWE's consistency is broke as shit when it comes to storyline continuity and things that real count, yet it never fails that they repeat just about every match from a ppv on the raw after the ppv every.single. time. which is why i will not waste the money and go to RAW tomorrow night.




All post PPV Raws have been awesome this year, so I'd really reconsider if I were you :lol You could be missing out. Better attend a Raw than a ppv actually.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I look forward to a Ambrose/Reigns fued that elevates both men.

Ambrose getting to shine on the stick and making Reigns look like the beast that WWE wants him portrayed as. Dean getting over as a sadistic heel while Roman gets over as the next company man.


----------



## Banjo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Roman Reigns > Seth Rollins >>>>> Dean Ambrose

I said this one year ago... and it's still true today!


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose getting sacrificed at the altar for vinces big guy fetish. what a fucking surprise. the fact that Reigns is getting pushed over two superior talents is outrageous but alas not a big shock in todays WWE.

I'm now just waiting for the day he fails...and you damn right I will enjoy it.

...to think, Ambrose was going to debut in a feud with Foley...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

smh at the bitching about Reigns in here :no:

ROMAN MOTHERFUCKING REIGNS did it again :mark: 

and dat promo. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I expected this Reigns hate to show up in this thread today :lmao Dear lord Ambrose fans, he's got time. Everyone can't be pushed at once and Reigns is the logical choice at this point. Ambrose and Rollins will get their chance, don't worry.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

My God, that promo was majestic.
Just because Roman doesn't shout and scream, don't mistake that for a lack of ability on the mic. This guy is going places, and after tonight's showing, he damn sure deserves to.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just wish they could get the time to cut these promos on Raw for once, instead of the WWE website.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Lol if anyone is pissed at Ambrose getting eliminated so quickly. He's meant to be like that. Everyone harps on about his mannerisms and his character but now people have a sook when he gets eliminated when he showcased his best asset?

Also, Ambrose is an old-school type heel (at least in comparison to the heels today) and he got eliminated like an old-school type heel does.

Don't try to attribute it to the fact I don't particularly care for Ambrose that much btw.


I liked the booking for Rollins and especially Reigns. The only ones complaining about Reigns getting booked stronger than the others are full on marks for (most likely) Ambrose or Rollins.

Weird because most people like to say "they're all equal" but when one gets booked over the one you like most it's SIN CITY.


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm a big fan of Ambrose. He got me excited about WWE again, and I was thrilled to see him called up last year. That being said, I'm not as mad about him getting eliminated first as others. He's been jobbing of late and I know that has to play into a storyline. Possibly as a weak link. If nothing else, it balances out the fact that he is the only guy still with a strap. He's clearly not outshining the other two, even as US champ. That will get to him eventually, and I have faith that he is too good to stay down.

I'm also happy as hell for Roman Reigns, and that post match promo put a big smile on my face. I love these guys.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



OXI said:


> Lol if anyone is pissed at Ambrose getting eliminated so quickly. He's meant to be like that. Everyone harps on about his mannerisms and his character but now people have a sook when he gets eliminated when he showcased his best asset?
> 
> Also, Ambrose is an old-school type heel (at least in comparison to the heels today) and he got eliminated like an old-school type heel does.
> 
> Don't try to attribute it to the fact I don't particularly care for Ambrose that much btw.
> 
> 
> I liked the booking for Rollins and especially Reigns. The only ones complaining about Reigns getting booked stronger than the others are full on marks for (most likely) Ambrose or Rollins.
> 
> Weird because most people like to say "they're all equal" but when one gets booked over the one you like most it's SIN CITY.


Well you know how it is, some people aren't Shield fans just Ambrose fans. Maybe it's time that Ambrose got his own thread. Personally if it had been Rollins or Ambrose left standing I would've still marked out because it was a Shield win. A win for the team is a win.

I didn't think Ambrose looked weak in the match. He looked unstable, and allowed his anger to get the better of him which is what most people were waiting to see. Kinda wished that Swagger got eliminated before him but I guess they have to build up the dissention between Reigns and Ambrose somehow.

On a related note to the match. I nearly died at this :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So nasty. lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yep it will work better in the eventual breakup when they show Ambrose, the supposed leader and the only title holder get eliminated first while Reigns becomes the sole survivor.

Also, glad that it was Rollins and Reigns against all 5 faces. They will keep them together for a while I guess. Either Rollins and Reigns split from Ambrose or Rollins turns on Reigns at the last second, joining Ambrose and gaining more babyface sympathy for Reigns in the process.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you know how it is, some people aren't Shield fans just Ambrose fans. Maybe it's time that Ambrose got his own thread. Personally if it had been Rollins or Ambrose left standing I would've still marked out because it was a Shield win. A win for the team is a win.
> 
> *I didn't think Ambrose looked weak in the match. He looked unstable, and allowed his anger to get the better of him which is what most people were waiting to see. Kinda wished that Swagger got eliminated before him but I guess they have to build up the dissention between Reigns and Ambrose somehow.*
> 
> On a related note to the match. I nearly died at this :lmao


That's exactly my point!

His best asset by FAR is his character and mannerisms and all that jazz, and he was able to show it perfectly.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose will be the guy that gets a singles heel push, Reigns a singles face push. If anything, Shield fans need to be worried about Rollins at this point.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quasi Juice said:


> Ambrose will be the guy that gets a singles heel push, Reigns a singles face push. If anything, Shield fans need to be worried about Rollins at this point.


I know. I'm probably the biggest Rollins fan in this forum and his future is the one that worries me the most :lol Ambrose fans are usually louder and get worried more easily but I think the WWE has their plans for him and Reigns. I don't know what they plan on doing with Rollins.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I can imagine Rollins being the middle-man of Reigns v Ambrose, or entirely taking Reigns' side. I think by the time Reigns is pushed into the main event or upper-mid card, Rollins will be the top mid card guy.

In a few years I can definitely see Reigns with at least one world title reign, Rollins with a possible world title reign, and Ambrose with a slim chance of a world title reign.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I hope they're setting up a mini/sub feud between Ambrose and Cody. It would make the most sense and gives something for Ambrose to really sink his teeth into as a heel. 

I wouldn't be worried about Rollins either because WWE likes guys like him (technically sound, good looks, superior highflying skills) around for their more spot filled matches. I see him as a longterm TLC, MITB fixture with tons of amazing moments down the road. 

That said, seems like the Shield break up is close at hand. Last night, Reigns was positioned as close to a face as anyone ever has in a heel faction - and he delivered. The looks exchanged between him and Mysterio made me think that Reigns was thanking Rey for the rub.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quasi Juice said:


> Ambrose will be the guy that gets a singles heel push, Reigns a singles face push. If anything, Shield fans need to be worried about Rollins at this point.





Quoth the Raven said:


> I know. I'm probably the biggest Rollins fan in this forum and his future is the one that worries me the most Ambrose fans are usually louder and get worried more easily but I think the WWE has their plans for him and Reigns. I don't know what they plan on doing with Rollins.












_*"WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE?!?

WHAT ABOUT ROLLIIIIINS?!?"
*_


But as they said above, he'll be fine. lol


----------



## A$AP

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That WWE.com promo :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Reaper Jones said:


> I hope they're setting up a mini/sub feud between Ambrose and Cody. It would make the most sense and gives something for Ambrose to really sink his teeth into as a heel.
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about Rollins either because WWE likes guys like him (technically sound, good looks, superior highflying skills) around for their more spot filled matches. *I see him as a longterm TLC, MITB fixture with tons of amazing moments down the road. *
> 
> That said, seems like the Shield break up is close at hand. Last night, Reigns was positioned as close to a face as anyone ever has in a heel faction - and he delivered. The looks exchanged between him and Mysterio made me think that Reigns was thanking Rey for the rub.


Well hope so. But I do fear that they'll turn him into the next Kofi Kingston :lol Hope that doesn't happen and he gets over enough with the crowd to the point it's impossible to ignore him.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Well hope so. But I do fear that they'll turn him into the next Kofi Kingston :lol


Seth as the heel version :lol

But I think he'll be better than that.


----------



## Crozer

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



-UNDEAD- said:


> _*"WHAT ABOUT MEEEEE?!?
> 
> WHAT ABOUT ROLLIIIIINS?!?"
> *_
> 
> 
> But as they said above, he'll be fine. lol


:lmao 

I think that line would better used by Ambrose.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

*Fuck that typo I made a minute ago.




-UNDEAD- said:


> Seth as the heel version :lol
> 
> But I think he'll be better than that.





Crozer said:


> :lmao
> 
> I think that line would better used by Ambrose.


Haha, you're right.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

a feud between Cody and Ambrose sounds awesome. I want me some of that.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> a feud between Cody and Ambrose sounds awesome. I want me some of that.


In some ways, them being in a 3 man faction at the moment is limiting them just as much as it's elevating them imo. 

There's some real singles potential in all three of them that could blow the card wide open with some really interesting singles feuds and matches. 

I for one can't wait for the singles careers of the three, and yet at the same time don't want them to break up.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

THE SHIELD WON!! me so happy!:cheer:cheer:cheer. Needless to say, they were once again in the best match of the ppv :clap As an Ambrose fan, I really don't care that he got pinned first, I'm really happy for Reigns. 

Those spears :banderas










That promo was amazing as well.

And I know that Ambrose will get his chances once he gets on his own, it just has to be. Keep on believin people :cool2

Can't wait till Raw :mark:


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> THE SHIELD WON!! me so happy!:cheer:cheer:cheer. Needless to say, they were once again in the best match of the ppv :clap As an Ambrose fan, I really don't care that he got pinned first, I'm really happy for Reigns.
> 
> Those spears :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That promo was amazing as well.
> 
> And I know that Ambrose will get his chances once he gets on his own, it just has to be. Keep on believin people :cool2
> 
> Can't wait till Raw :mark:


You would think a good LIVE promo would come out of this. Wishful thinking, I guess. Maybe not.

And to the people who say Ambrose getting eliminated early was unfair, it wasn't. He let his anger and frustration get to him, which happens to be part of his character, and he got eliminated because of it. It was funny.


----------



## DareDevil

I'm not going to lie and say that I didn't got mad when Dean got eliminated first, but I understand why, and I understand why they made reigns look like a beast last night, but it still. I am being one of those annoying ambrose fans right now and I don't like it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I'm not going to lie and say that I didn't got mad when Dean got eliminated first, but I understand why, and I understand why they made reigns look like a beast last night, but it still. I am being one of those annoying ambrose fans right now and I don't like it.


Understandable, we're all marks for our favorites. Ambrose is well liked backstage though- HHH, Regal, Punk are all high on him. Plus, him being eliminated that way was due to his character- being a loose cannon so I wouldn't worry if I were you. They won't bury him. A feud with Reigns is somewhere in the foreseeable future.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> MA BABY DONE DID IT!! IT'S ROMAN REIGNS BITCH! HOW DEM SPEARS TASTE?
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## NJ88

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Happy with The Shield match last night. Roman Reigns looks like an absolute beast and The Shield still looks very strong. Ambrose getting eliminated so early didn't bother me, I enjoyed Rollins/Reigns being the two against the five also. Strong booking on the whole for the team, who don't look like they will break up anytime soon. I say, save it until Wrestlemania, or just beyond to have it break up.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Understandable, we're all marks for our favorites. Ambrose is well liked backstage though- HHH, Regal, Punk are all high on him. Plus, him being eliminated that way was due to his character- being a loose cannon so I wouldn't worry if I were you. They won't bury him. A feud with Reigns is somewhere in the foreseeable future.


I'll try not to worry to much, I have faith in him. Is the WWE which I'm concerned about.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was watching it in the pub and seeing Ambrose get eliminated so soon and then be portrayed as unnecessary anyway was incredibly depressing...it made Ambrose look weak and does make me worry for his future.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> Isn't it amazing when reality sets in? Reigns has been WWEs chosen one since day 1 of The Shield. But, somehow Ambrose fans and to a lesser extent Rollins fans convinced themselves this was not the case. Ambrose and Rollins took Reigns under their wing and helped groom him now the student is ready to step out of the shadow if the teacher and Id bet Rollins and Ambrose are happy for their boy.


Yes, we have one new star in the works. Excellent, I mean who wants THREE new stars when we can have one! He's got muscles you know!


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Are there any gifs of the 4 spears yet they were all a thing of beauty.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm not worried at all, but I suppose part of that may be because I try to just take things as they are when it comes to WWE because why should I waste my time and energy getting worked up about something I have no control over? I've gotten very upset over some things in the past and it's just not worth it.

From where I was sitting, Ambrose didn't look weak getting eliminated first. Sure roll-ups are annoying, but I don't see them as making someone look weak physically, just making their character look over-confident mentally, and that's the perfect thing for the Ambrose character right now, being the cocky asshat he is. Whether or not they play up on it, I don't know. I thought he was going to get eliminated first from disqualification the way he wasn't getting out of the corner and getting up in the ref's business. I think I would've been more bothered by that. By getting the "oh crap" loss, he got to showcase his great face pulls. I was bummed just because he's the guy I want to see most. I was proud of Roman, and Seth, too, and was happy to see them get to shine a little as a tag team again. I won't say anyone is wrong in worrying because WWE doesn't have a great track record with stuff like that, but I'm just not gonna.


----------



## superuser1

*Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

By this time next year he'll be public enemy number one


----------



## Creative name

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

why is everyone hating on Reigns now?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

And it will be the WWE's fault for overpushing someone before they are ready....AGAIN.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*



Creative name said:


> why is everyone hating on Reigns now?


Don't know what you're reading, but Reigns gets a shit ton of love from these forums.

I love the guy, but I just hope they don't rush his push. The guy still hasn't proven himself in singles matches yet.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*



Creative name said:


> why is everyone hating on Reigns now?


not yet but they will. its hard to believe now but back in 2010 for the first month everyone loved del rio. in 2003 the iwc loved cena :yum:. when sheamus debuted everyone liked him. nobody had a bad word to say about bryan or punk when they started in wwe now they are vanilla midgets who can't draw and less over than the godfather.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

I pity him now...


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

He was hated since day one by a little portion of the indies IWC fans, they wanted Chris Hero on the Shield instead of him, but guy actually it's doing great as silent enforcer, he obviously gonna look very limited in the ring when he goes solo so the in ring fans gonna hate, but whatever ADR it's godly at the ring and hes the major IWC enemy xD.

I hope Reigns does good dunno why but I just like the guy.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

cool trivia: the rock was as a sole survivor of his first survivor series match


----------



## kev2013

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

It's already happening, posts on here with people saying that they'd laugh if this time next year Reigns was a failure, etc...

happy days.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

Yep the wave will turn soon


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*



Bodog said:


> cool trivia: the rock was as a sole survivor of his first survivor series match


Also, Goldust was on the opposite team in both matches!


----------



## Creative name

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

Reigns will be fine in singles comp. He's always getting better ever since he was Leakee in FCW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim*

If he becomes the next John Cena and wins the title 8000 times, is he a "victim?"

:lol


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I'm not worried at all, but I suppose part of that may be because I try to just take things as they are when it comes to WWE because why should I waste my time and energy getting worked up about something I have no control over? I've gotten very upset over some things in the past and it's just not worth it.
> 
> From where I was sitting, Ambrose didn't look weak getting eliminated first. Sure roll-ups are annoying, but I don't see them as making someone look weak physically, just making their character look over-confident mentally, and that's the perfect thing for the Ambrose character right now, being the cocky asshat he is. Whether or not they play up on it, I don't know. I thought he was going to get eliminated first from disqualification the way he wasn't getting out of the corner and getting up in the ref's business. I think I would've been more bothered by that. By getting the "oh crap" loss, he got to showcase his great face pulls. I was bummed just because he's the guy I want to see most. I was proud of Roman, and Seth, too, and was happy to see them get to shine a little as a tag team again. I won't say anyone is wrong in worrying because WWE doesn't have a great track record with stuff like that, but I'm just not gonna.


I think Ambrose fans are a lot more bothered by him being eliminated early, than the man himself is. He's doing his job and living the dream. It's not like he's been toiling for years on the main roster. Ambrose losing early and flipping out in the ring makes me VERY curious of his character in the weeks ahead. With him getting the stink eye, on multiple occasions from his teammates, something is up kayfabe wise and even though I don't trust WWE I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on this one. The Shield has been treated very good for a year, better than most.

Despite the brief Ambrose appearance I do hope you had fun at the Gahden last night


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It was great watching Reigns shine. Hopefully it wins over more fans and accelerates his rise to the top. 

The moment he becomes the top dog, it is going to be a great opportunity for Rollins and Ambrose. As it will allow them to establish themselves as top dogs alongside Reigns once they feud with each other. 

They are very dynamic as a team and to see that played out as a feud would be phenomenal. You can't get a more organic feud than that. It's just waiting to happen, much like a Wyatt v Shield feud.

Ambrose may have taken a back seat in that match, but he is going to play a big role in the future. If I were booking it, I would make him the new Piper. Whilst Reigns becomes the Hogan to counteract him and Rollins become the Savage balance it out.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

LOL You're bugging out bro


----------



## Paul Heyman's guy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I hope they don't fuck Roman up. This guy showed last night that he has the potential to be absolutely a main event star. I also hope that they protect his spear and make it a killer move as well. If anyone has seen the rain maker from Okada in NJPW, that's how Roman's spear should be hopefully.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Telos said:


> *I think Ambrose fans are a lot more bothered by him being eliminated early, than the man himself is.* He's doing his job and living the dream. It's not like he's been toiling for years on the main roster. Ambrose losing early and flipping out in the ring makes me VERY curious of his character in the weeks ahead. With him getting the stink eye, on multiple occasions from his teammates, something is up kayfabe wise and even though I don't trust WWE I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on this one. The Shield has been treated very good for a year, better than most.
> 
> Despite the brief Ambrose appearance I do hope you had fun at the Gahden last night


I was thinking the same thing. He's said enough times in old interviews about how he just kinda does what he's told and doesn't bitch about it, so I figured he shrugged said "cool man" and did his thing.

My husband wasn't been watching much lately unless I show him a match or two that I think he'll like, so I was filling him in on the "baddest man" promos and the death stares and how I thought it'd be funny/interesting to see what a promo with the three would be like now. Would there be fighting? Would Reigns be the cocky asshat now? Would Ambrose be a little sheepish and apologize? (Not likely, but hey ^^) Would Rollins have to play the adult and smack some sense into them? Who knows. With how much support they each have with people behind the scenes, I can't see anything bad happening to them, unless they somehow royally screwed up somehow.

I did have a good time, I always do no matter what happens in the show because it's always fun to be around the other people. My camera got a good workout, too. The battery was almost going to die by the end, but I kept hoping that the Shield boys were going to come out in the last match (cause when they say "no interference"...that almost always means there will be interference), but alas, they did not.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*

If Ambrose is HBK and Reigns is HHH, then doesn't that mean that Rollins is Chyna?


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose got eliminated early because it fit with his character. He got easily distracted and it cost him, then he flew off the handle. It was one of the few things about SvS that was well done.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Ambrose is HBK and Reigns is HHH, then doesn't that mean that Rollins is Chyna?



X-pac :faint:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Ambrose is HBK and Reigns is HHH, then doesn't that mean that Rollins is Chyna?


Rollins' prettier.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns = HBK & HHH*



The Steven Seagal said:


> X-pac :faint:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was thinking of you, Subzero, when I took this picture.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

i think reigns needs to now take classes from john cena "on how to not give A FUCK ABOUT THE IWC".


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I was thinking of you, Subzero, when I took this picture.


You are THE SWEETEST person ever! :dance :dance

Just look at ma boy conquering his fear of the ropes.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Loved this aign last night :

And who was holding that Dean Ambrose girl sign? Was that you Luces? :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

*MOTHERFUCKERS,* *BELIEVE!!!!*

*IN YOUR FACE BITCHES!!!!* :banderas :banderas :banderas

Great match, Shield finally winning something again was awesome!! So glad! Also it was fucking BOSS, FUCK YEAH DUDE!! :agree:








*x 4*



Eddie Ray said:


> was incredibly depressing...it made Ambrose look weak and does make me worry for his future.


Girl nah, come on, a wise lady once wrote _Cream always rises to the top!_ so FUCKING TRUST IN YOUR OWN FUCKING WORDS! We're not talking about _any _wrestler. :agree:
What if it's all settled for Ambrose GOATing a break up promo? Or an important deciding moment? More scope, more hate, more resentment, more emotions? Y'know? Let's talk about that. I see some advantages. 

Also he was badassing dat promo:












Lapinou said:


>


^ BEST!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

And I marked like a little bitch when Ambrose came down the stairs with _DAT_ hair. :banderas

http://www.tout.com/m/9imfb1



Luces said:


> I was thinking of you, Subzero, when I took this picture.


Dat Shield signs. So fucking awesome. :banderas

Can't wait to see what happens today on RAW. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> *MOTHERFUCKERS,* *BELIEVE!!!!*
> 
> *IN YOUR FACE BITCHES!!!!* :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Great match, Shield finally winning something again was awesome!! So glad! Also it was fucking BOSS, FUCK YEAH DUDE!! :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *x 4*
> 
> 
> Girl nah, come on, a wise lady once wrote _Cream always rises to the top!_ so FUCKING TRUST IN YOUR OWN FUCKING WORDS! We're not talking about _any _wrestler. :agree:
> What if it's all settled for Ambrose GOATing a break up promo? Or an important deciding moment? More scope, more hate, more resentment, more emotions? Y'know? Let's talk about that. I see some advantages.
> 
> Also he was badassing dat promo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ BEST!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> And I marked like a little bitch when Ambrose came down the stairs with _DAT_ hair. :banderas
> 
> http://www.tout.com/m/9imfb1
> 
> 
> Dat Shield signs. So fucking awesome. :banderas
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens today on RAW. :clap


Was awaiting your epic marking out posts.

I agree about the signs. They were awesome and were perfectly framed within the camera shots.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



A$AP said:


> That WWE.com promo :banderas





Dean in this video...unf...i'm ready for you baby














And just so I'm making myself clear, I was not happy last night because I had Dean on my computer screen for 2 minutes before he was gone for the night. That to me is just blasphemous. 

Now on the other hand I'm happy for Roman. I want All 3 of the shield to have shiny bright futures. I'm not concerned because Dean and Seth aren't getting a push. It will all come in time. Just please give me my eye candy until that happens and keep Dean on my screen for more than 2 minutes!!!


----------



## Callisto

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This shall mark the deepening of the crack, the seeping of internal power struggle, the beginning of the end.

But hhhooooooooooooo that ending. Hoooooooooooo Jesus, Joseph, Mary, and all things that are good in this world that ending. 

Imma need to dispatch the ambulance right about now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Loved this aign last night :
> 
> And who was holding that Dean Ambrose girl sign? Was that you Luces? :lol


Damn this sign was BOSS 

-

Just got done watching Survivor Series - meant to watch it last night but ended up falling asleep on the couch :lol damn work ruining everything!

Anyway, let me be the first to say that I am one of the biggest Ambrose fans. He's someone I've watched from when he was Mox and I'll always, _always_ have a soft spot for him but those people bitching on Tumblr and whatnot about Reigns are INSANE. Reigns was damn awesome last night. Holy shit, he looked like beast. So solid, so damn strong. Sure I wish it was Ambrose, sure I wish Reigns was better at promo's but you win some you lose some.

As for Ambrose being eliminated first, I'm not bothered. It was BRILLIANT how it happened. I was :lol-ing so hard. He sold it BEAUTIFULLY. For the short part that he was in the ring with Rhodes, they worked together incredibly well. Him stomping the shit outta Rhodes in the corner was :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And when he was all over the ref









In no way did him being eliminated first make him look weak at all. For me it is the best they have ever showed his unstable character. It continues the storyline between Reigns and Ambrose, how he's bragging about being the only champ yet consistently losing/eating the pin and how Reigns is always the stronger of the two etc.. 

Don't have much to say about Rollins other than BLACKOUT BLACKOUT BLACKOUT








:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Loved Rollins constantly checking behind him when he knew they were outnumbered... He was selling great, as usual.

The spears from Reigns were just awesome…. Kinda predicted the ending. But damn, Reigns looked like such a star. (Tbh if you say that you didn't see the strong push for Reigns coming from a mile off, then go and get your eyes checked. He is WWE made, unlike Rollins and Ambrose, Vinnie Mac always does this. Pushes his own. At least Reigns has improved immensely which shows he's legit about this ya know?) 

Now for a little bit of fangirl:
Their promo was *SQUEEEEE* :ex::ex::ex::ex:
Always something about Ambrose in hoodie…. 
The interaction between Reigns/Ambrose (guys I want to hate them because Ambrollins, but I can't OKAY?!?! :lol )










Sassy bastard 


















Just gahhhh, his eyes :faint::faint::faint::yum::yum::yum:









_
And all the girls say I'm pretty fly for a white boyyyy_

/Done.


Pumped to see what happens on Raw tonight


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Loved this aign last night :
> 
> And who was holding that Dean Ambrose girl sign? Was that you Luces? :lol


Haha, nah, I was on the opposite side. And I'd never make a sign like that, all girly and crap.  I'd either bring another "Ambrose is a wrestling god" sign or make something slightly inappropriate, like "Hey Ambrose, can I be your FWB?" (my 80% joking response to the "Marry me Cena" signs).

Honestly, I swore the person holding the pink sign was a dude, from where I was sitting. Maybe it was the person in front of him, but the whole night I thought it was hilarious if a guy brought the sign, kind of mocking the chick from Manchester. I agree, though, I loved those four signs. So much that I took a picture of them. I had wanted to bring something similar to that, but being on the side the camera is on and far enough back where they wouldn't be able to see it anyway, I didn't bring any signs. I would've written one that said "Over 365 days of Justice Served" or something silly.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gahhhh, his eyes :faint::faint::faint::yum::yum::yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> And all the girls say I'm pretty fly for a white boyyyy_
> 
> /Done.
> 
> 
> Pumped to see what happens on Raw tonight


Yeah, I just got done watching the promo myself and my husband had to ask me what I was smiling like an idiot for. I don't know why him in a zip up makes me giggle like a little girl. I think part of it was the fact that he looked like he was ready to leave since he had been out of the match for so long and that made me laugh.

And of course, I giggled like a schoolgirl at the show when he did his sweet dance moves. I'm waiting for him to bust out a running man one of these days.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

We should have an Roman reigns appreciation thread after last night


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Don't have much to say about Rollins other than BLACKOUT BLACKOUT BLACKOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


That Blackout was beautiful :banderas I wished that he got another person out with it.



> _
> And all the girls say I'm pretty fly for a white boyyyy_
> 
> /Done.


Damn you for making that song play in a loop in my head now :lol But he is though, he certainly is :agree:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

@tylermoxreigns 










GAWD I HAVE TO SPREAD MORE REP FIRST!!!! :cuss:


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose going out first really adds to his unstable character. He's easily rattled because he's a fucking fruit loop.
There are bad ways to eat a pin, and that wasn't one of them. It made more sense than him actually holding the US title.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Oh, man. It sucks that I won't be able to watch the first hour of Raw tonight, I have it on record anyway so If I fast forward the things I don't like I might be able to catch up and hopefully The Shield comes out after the first hour and a half.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Yeah, I just got done watching the promo myself and my husband had to ask me what I was smiling like an idiot for. I don't know why him in a zip up makes me giggle like a little girl. I think part of it was the fact that he looked like he was ready to leave since he had been out of the match for so long and that made me laugh.
> 
> And of course, I giggled like a schoolgirl at the show when he did his sweet dance moves. I'm waiting for him to bust out a running man one of these days.


I become a bumbling idiot sometimes... Not good. Did you have a good time btw? Totally jealous! I need to go through the thread and see if you wrote anything/posted any pics

Edit: totally just ready our post, sucks about the crowd. Same thing happened to me at my house show recently (always the way) and I was surrounded by some annoying kids :lol



NeyNey said:


> @tylermoxreigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAWD I HAVE TO SPREAD MORE REP FIRST!!!! :cuss:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Thanks for the tout video link neyney....I saw the gifs and was wondering where that came from.

That ref looked so tiny up against ambrose lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I just got done reading up on SS and damn I would have loved to see that Shield match. Someone who commented on the article said:


> Roman Reins takes off his flak vest. Wind and rose petals blow in. All 5 faces are eliminated due to beauty-related concussion.


I giggled.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Roman Reigns takes off his flak vest. Wind and rose petals blow in. All 5 faces are eliminated due to beauty-related concussion.


:lmao :lmao :lmao priceless!


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Here comes the quote train....there's just too much good shit in here!



SubZero3:16 said:


> :banderas


UHHH woah. This was so awesome. Equally as good as the Edge spear someone posted!



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield celebrating after the match :mark: Best promo yet!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-celebrate-their-win-at-survivor-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121


I must have watched this 20 times. And I don't think I've ever watched a promo more than once. So good!



-UNDEAD- said:


>


FUCK YES. 



NeyNey said:


>




This is now my favorite GIF of all time. Idk what this is, gang signs, or what but it's fucking magical and erotic.



tylermoxreigns said:


> _
> And all the girls say I'm pretty fly for a white boyyyy_
> 
> /Done.


He is so fucking awesome like what are you doing. Obsessed!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

You guys think we're going to get some Shield drama tonight?


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

In b4 Dean ambrose job again at RAW


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> In b4 Dean ambrose job again at RAW


I really hope if he has a match tonight, or if The Shield has a match tonight they let him take the win, he's been loosing a lot.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I become a bumbling idiot sometimes... Not good. Did you have a good time btw? Totally jealous! I need to go through the thread and see if you wrote anything/posted any pics.


I can post more pics...I got some decent ones, but a good amount are a bit too blurry to flood the thread with. My silly husband took the camera away from me early in the match, with good intentions (to take pics for me while I watched with girly glee), but the goober turned the flash off since he said the pics were getting dark, but without the flash everything is streaked and I had to delete like 30 Ambrose shots after I stole it back from him when he said he wasn't getting anything good. Arg.

Here are a few of my better ones.








I can't speak for anyone else, but I really do love the two of them together. I thought Goldust was spot on last night.









This is where I had to use all of my willpower to not drop my camera and start yelling "yes, keep walking over here to me, sunshine!" ^^()









I missed the Rollins Ninja Roll, but I do think it's funny how Roman looks like he's about the throttle the barrier.










I didn't think our seats would be great when I bought them, but I was definitely pleasantly surprised when I saw that I had a straight on view of the stairs they come down. Fine by me. I'll put up a few more in a sec so I'm not spamming the thread with too many images at once.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Wow those are some great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

'How many spears was that?'

'...Enough'

Reigns is getting some serious bad ass points for me at the moment.
But ... he's still green work-wise. Needs to learn a bit of catch-as and also a signature submission. Just expand that base dude.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

thanks to dean-ambrose.net here's the match from survivor series :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://vimeo.com/80301257


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









That stance, man...like a freaking Greek god... *fangirl explosion*









You just know there's some chick somewhere writing a slash story about this. Probably called "kiss my boots" or something. >.<









Teamwork! Yeah!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> This is where I had to use all of my willpower to not drop my camera and start yelling "yes, keep walking over here to me, sunshine!" ^^()
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the Rollins Ninja Roll, but I do think it's funny how Roman looks like he's about the throttle the barrier.


_DAYYYYUUMMMMNNNN_ at these two shots. OMG :ex::yum::faint:
Just _love_ how you got it mid-swagger in the first one. 

Thanks for sharing these


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn this sign was BOSS
> 
> 
> Don't have much to say about Rollins other than BLACKOUT BLACKOUT BLACKOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Loved Rollins constantly checking behind him when he knew they were outnumbered... He was selling great, as usual.


Holy shit was that the best and most vicious Blackout ever or what? :mark: :mark: :mark: When it connects properly, it looks more brutal than around 90% of other finishers :mark:

And yep, I noticed too, whenever Rollins went for a pin, he'd always look at the remaining team members, keeping an eye out :lol JBL played it up too, calling it his ring awareness and stuff and tying it up with how he moved Cody toward Reigns so he could hit the blind tag. Little things like these add to the story in a major way and is one of the reasons I love The Shield.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit was that the best and most vicious Blackout ever or what? :mark: :mark: :mark: When it connects properly, it looks more brutal than around 90% of other finishers :mark:
> 
> And yep, I noticed too, whenever Rollins went for a pin, he'd always look at the remaining team members, keeping an eye out :lol JBL played it up too, calling it his ring awareness and stuff and tying it up with how he moved Cody toward Reigns so he could hit the blind tag. Little things like these add to the story in a major way and is one of the reasons I love The Shield.


I love this move of Seth, also the one he does in the corner of the ring, where he like hits his opponent head on the turnbuckle. I'm not sure what's it called tho.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> thanks to dean-ambrose.net here's the match from survivor series :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/80301257


Thanks so much for this, great quality!

That spit botch at 30:17 :lmao

Great post-match selling by Rey Mysterio btw. He looked legit shocked at the monster that is RR!


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I love this move of Seth, also the one he does in the corner of the ring, where he like hits his opponent head on the turnbuckle. I'm not sure what's it called tho.


A reverse STO in the corner.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I love this move of Seth, also the one he does in the corner of the ring, where he like hits his opponent head on the turnbuckle. I'm not sure what's it called tho.


Yeah it's like a reverse STO onto the turnbuckle. Actually, I think Seth has the best moveset in the entire company. His arsenal is amazing. That, Blackout, Buckle Bomb, Paroxysm (I was marking hard when he almost hit it on Cody), Avada Kedavra, Phoenix Splash, Suicide Dive, Springboard Knee etc.




Bearodactyl said:


> Thanks so much for this, great quality!
> 
> That spit botch at 30:17 :lmao
> 
> Great post-match selling by Rey Mysterio btw. He looked legit shocked at the monster that is RR!



Definitely. Mysterio sold it like death. Also, the announcers mentioned how Reigns was kinda showing his respect to Rey so the face turn could be coming sooner than we expect. Maybe Reigns won't be as excited to do the 3 on 1 beatdowns any more. Dunno.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ithil said:


> A reverse STO in the corner.


Thank you.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Does Hollywood need a new Conan the Barbarian or something?



















Maybe Reigns could be the next Old Spice guy. I wonder why Vince never pitched any of his guys to be in commercials especially since he wants that mainstream appeal so badly.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> _DAYYYYUUMMMMNNNN_ at these two shots. OMG :ex::yum::faint:
> Just _love_ how you got it mid-swagger in the first one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these


I know, right? Good lord, I wanted to eat him up. :yum:

Okay, final batch.


















And we're done here. By the way, I loved when Ambrose called him Big Cat in that promo.

Aaaand, these aren't from last night, but I wanted to share them anyway. Two pictures I took at Mania this year. I think you'll enjoy them...I know I do.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah it's like a reverse STO onto the turnbuckle. Actually, I think Seth has the best moveset in the entire company. His arsenal is amazing. That, Blackout, Buckle Bomb, Paroxysm (I was marking hard when he almost hit it on Cody), Avada Kedavra, Phoenix Splash, Suicide Dive, Springboard Knee etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. Mysterio sold it like death. Also, the announcers mentioned how Reigns was kinda showing his respect to Rey so the face turn could be coming sooner than we expect. Maybe Reigns won't be as excited to do the 3 on 1 beatdowns any more. Dunno.


Yeah, although Seth is not my favorite , I admit that I do mark out during his matches and he sells better than Ziggleer, not being mean here, just honest..
Yep, I can smell the Face turn already. And in that promo, "Believe *wink* in the shield." I see you Roman, I see you.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit was that the best and most vicious Blackout ever or what? :mark: :mark: :mark: When it connects properly, it looks more brutal than around 90% of other finishers :mark:
> 
> And yep, I noticed too, whenever Rollins went for a pin, he'd always look at the remaining team members, keeping an eye out :lol JBL played it up too, calling it his ring awareness and stuff and tying it up with how he moved Cody toward Reigns so he could hit the blind tag. Little things like these add to the story in a major way and is one of the reasons I love The Shield.


The blind tag :mark:.... Is it weird that I mark more for the little things? 

Honestly I really get hyped for the way they tag in and how untraditional it is, hitting random body parts as they are running the ropes and what not. Just keeps a fast pace - which is what I love about tagging the most - and keeps the faces on the back foot, which is what I want from my heels. 

They are just talent that gets sweet and sweeter to watch.



Luces said:


>












Praise be to Sheamus for making this happen.

Praise be to you for capturing this moment.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


















You ok there Dean?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Does Hollywood need a new Conan the Barbarian or something?


My depraved fangirl heart will always be for Ambrose, but sweetheart, at the end of the match, I was looking up at the screen on those close-ups and thinking "damn, SZ has a point...that boy is pretty as hell".



VickyAngel said:


> And in that promo, "Believe *wink* in the shield." I see you Roman, I see you.


YES. *ahem* I mean, yes, I enjoy that part as well.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I know, right? Good lord, I wanted to eat him up. :yum:
> 
> Okay, final batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're done here. By the way, I loved when Ambrose called him Big Cat in that promo.
> 
> Aaaand, these aren't from last night, but I wanted to share them anyway. Two pictures I took at Mania this year. I think you'll enjoy them...I know I do.




I always laugh when I see Wrestlemania pics of Dean cause it's so obvious he knew his shirt was gonna get ripped off cause he made sure he was tan.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> You ok there Dean?


*coughs*

Still would.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Jimshine said:


> 'How many spears was that?'
> 
> '...Enough'
> 
> Reigns is getting some serious bad ass points for me at the moment.
> But ... he's still green work-wise. Needs to learn a bit of catch-as and also a signature submission. Just expand that base dude.


It would be supercool if he'd start using like say a Torture Rack and/or a Bearhug.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










































Yeah, yeah, I was mad yesterday, but this looks fucking beastly.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This Reigns push makes me so mad. Rollins and Ambrose are so amazing yet this is the guy who's going to get all the spotlight just because Vince thinks he looks cool.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Holy shit, how have I only just watched last nights match :reigns is an absolute star, what a performance, thats how you get a guy over, face turn will come, hopefully they keep it slow, and we've got something real good to look forward too.

:reigns :reigns :reigns


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> It would be supercool if he'd start using like say a Torture Rack and/or a Bearhug.


Haha Bear Hug would drive the girls here nuts, I'm sure. Torture Rack might work but it looks a bit weak in this day and age IMO 

I'm more leaning towards something like a Dragon Sleeper. Yeah. Dragon Sleeper would rock.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Meh, I've always preferred when the Dragon sleeper isn't done by such muscular guys. He should probably start using the powerbomb. Doesn't make sense if he can't execute it by himself :lol

Or something like a vicious lariat.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Agreed, like, can he only powerbomb if the guys help him? Segment with Kevin Nash teaching Reigns how to powerbomb by himself, then he tears his quad and Ambrose laughs at him


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrSmallPackage

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

After last night, I totally see why they're pushing Roman instead of Seth and Dean.
The guy has come a long way in a short amount of time, but I fear his mic-skills will be his downfall once he goes solo. I hope I'm wrong.

Dean Ambrose will become a top heel within a year.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Praise be to Sheamus for making this happen.
> 
> Praise be to you for capturing this moment.


Psh, who do you think you're talking to here? You think I'm gonna pass up the chance to take a picture of that? Not if I can help it!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Sooooooooo HOW MANY SPEARS WAS THAT REALLY!? 










PRAISE HIS LIGHT AND HAIR!!!!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


So...I was enjoying this...of course...but then I lost it when one of my favorite images ever appeared: him holding the soda and popcorn when he interrupted one of Rollins' matches in FCW. That crazy bastard.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MrSmallPackage said:


> After last night, I totally see why they're pushing Roman instead of Seth and Dean.
> The guy has come a long way in a short amount of time, but I fear his mic-skills will be his downfall once he goes solo. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Dean Ambrose will become a top heel within a year.


Why is that? How has he come a long way? It's pretty obvious they were intent on pushing him a long time ago. I remember reading JR saying Leakee was the guy most likely to become a star, so that's almost two years ago. Roman Reigns is inferior to Rollins and Ambrose in every department except physical appearance so what we've got here is just another case of WWE preferring style over substance. It's because of this mentality that we're stuck with Cena, Orton and Big Show and their repetitive boring schtick until they decide to retire.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Does anyone else think that whoever is booking the shield storyline needs to book the entire show? It's obvious that person knows how to build up a storyline and how to throw in subtle hints and when to pull back. Of course everything hasn't been flawless but it has been damn more consistent than even the main storylines.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Does anyone else think that whoever is booking the shield storyline needs to book the entire show? It's obvious that person knows how to build up a storyline and how to throw in subtle hints and when to pull back. Of course everything hasn't been flawless but it has been damn more consistent than even the main storylines.




This.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was just thinking that if there's not a Cody v. Ambrose match tonight, it'll be a crying shame. I'm skimming through the recorded match and with those great close-ups, he looked so pissed, it'd be great to see him get some revenge.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I love the Shield. Not like some of you guys and gals do but they are just awesome. I witnessed that epic win last night in person and just watched this great match tonight. Reigns looking like a beast again and no dirty look too. I really really hope they last alittle longer together. We need that Wyatt feud.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean with his specialness tonight.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Epic match tonight. Brilliant by all 3 all around. Hope Roman is ok though. That fall he took at the end looked like he caught his leg on the ring on the way down. Hope he didn't hit too hard. 











I see you boo...lookin all special and shit. I approve.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Epic match tonight. Brilliant by all 3 all around. Hope Roman is ok though. That fall he took at the end looked like he caught his leg on the ring on the way down. Hope he didn't hit too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you boo...lookin all special and shit. I approve.


Did Dean just do the worm on Cody? :lol

At least Ambrose stans should be happy now.


----------



## DareDevil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
Ambrose got the pin, cool match, but I'm happy Dean wasn't the one pinned.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









Glad there was no dirty look.


----------



## DareDevil

Holy.shit they got Punk.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Holy.shit they got Punk.


Maybe that's their way of stopping Punk from being taken by the Wyatts.

We know that the Shield would never intentionally help the Wyatts so this is probably a small tease or something. Or given how this Raw is being booked, no one in Creative has any ideas on how to end the match and decided to toss out the shield and it would be forgotten by next week.


----------



## krai999

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Was Dean rolling his eyes at Roman when they were standing on the ramp after attacking Punk?


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe that's their way of stopping Punk from being taken by the Wyatts.
> 
> We know that the Shield would never intentionally help the Wyatts so this is probably a small tease or something. Or given how this Raw is being booked, no one in Creative has any ideas on how to end the match and decided to toss out the shield and it would be forgotten by next week.


So The Shield turning face? I don't think so, but going with your reason is a possibility, yet again CM Punk earlier in the match called out triple H's bullshit, so.... Coincidence? Don't think so. Also I don't think The Shield gives a fuck about the wyatts and what they do, as long as they don't get on their way.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> So The Shield turning face? I don't think so, but going with your reason is a possibility, yet again CM Punk earlier in the match called out triple H's bullshit, so.... Coincidence? Don't think so. Also I don't think The Shield gives a fuck about the wyatts and what they do, as long as they don't get on their way.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh yeah I just remembered that the shield had a match with punk and bryan a few weeks ago that the wyatts interrupted. Maybe this is payback. Maybe it's a slow build to a feud between the factions. But I just think that Creative is just phoning it in tonight.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered that the shield had a match with punk and bryan a few weeks ago that the wyatts interrupted. Maybe this is payback. Maybe it's a slow build to a feud between the factions. But I just think that Creative is just phoning it in tonight.


Got you, well for now, let's just see how this plays out. Because I tell you Punk ain't going to keep hismmouth shut or sit still about what just happened.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It just dawned on me that The Shield are the ONLY bright spots left in this company.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm thinking Roman Reigns is going to be the person that takes the US title away from Dean Ambrose. They're doing absolutely nothing with the title and it would make an internet Shield feud more meaningful.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shield/Punk feud please :mark: :mark:


----------



## Evolution

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Headliner said:


> I'm thinking Roman Reigns is going to be the person that takes the US title away from Dean Ambrose. They're doing absolutely nothing with the title and it would make an internet Shield feud more meaningful.


It feels like that should be a moment that's bigger than the US title. If Ambrose had the WHC for example that would make sense and it would be a justifiable implosion of the group.

But to essentially break them up over the US title seems... Like a waste of the storyline.


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> *coughs*
> 
> Still would.


I would over and over and over again. This shouldn't be as hot as it is.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Does anyone else think that whoever is booking the shield storyline needs to book the entire show? It's obvious that person knows how to build up a storyline and how to throw in subtle hints and when to pull back. Of course everything hasn't been flawless but it has been damn more consistent than even the main storylines.


So agree. They have had consistently good booking and build. They've manage to bury nearly everyone else



Headliner said:


> I'm thinking Roman Reigns is going to be the person that takes the US title away from Dean Ambrose. They're doing absolutely nothing with the title and it would make an internet Shield feud more meaningful.


THISSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Evilution said:


> It feels like that should be a moment that's bigger than the US title. If Ambrose had the WHC for example that would make sense and it would be a justifiable implosion of the group.
> 
> But to essentially break them up over the US title seems... Like a waste of the storyline.


Well it wouldn't be 'over' the US title, but since Dean is the champ and Reigns is likely the person that will break free, it only makes sense that they fight for the title. It's a good start for Reigns. He can run through the mid-card as US Champion while being elevated to the main-event at the same time.


----------



## Ryan93

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

How do you guys figure a Shield/Wyatt feud over what happened tonight?

It's pretty clear they needed to have Bray Wyatt in a singles feud soon instead of basically being Harper and Rowan's manager, so expect him and Daniel Bryan to have a few PPV matches. The Shield attacking Punk was their way of getting Punk's focus off the Wyatt's, and on to The Shield, and more importantly, the Authority.

Tonight basically guaranteed to me that we'll see Orton vs Punk at Mania in the main event. Bryan will probably work a few matches with Bray as I said, and then face Hunter at Mania.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Headliner said:


> Well it wouldn't be 'over' the US title, but since Dean is the champ and Reigns is likely the person that will break free, it only makes sense that they fight for the title. It's a good start for Reigns. He can run through the mid-card as US Champion while being elevated to the main-event at the same time.


That would actually be a tidy way for the US title to be dropped from the show too. Have him rise up through as the US champ seeing as the title never gets defended it's not like he'd be having to wrestle jobbers and waste his time then you could have him beat someone at mania for the big one.

Anyone got any videos of what they've done tonight/past weeks?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol at the little girl feeling up seth when they where walking up the ramp.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pinyapplesuckas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Headliner said:


> Well it wouldn't be 'over' the US title, but since Dean is the champ and Reigns is likely the person that will break free, it only makes sense that they fight for the title. It's a good start for Reigns. He can run through the mid-card as US Champion while being elevated to the main-event at the same time.


^exactly 
logically it can still be over that title. Reigns has never held a singles title, so he can have that "desire to take over" and become a singles champion..starting with the US Title..then they can continue building up that title better and maybe have some actual feuds for it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yeah, I agree. If the Shield breaks up, it should be the for title.

And Dean's big mouth getting him in serious trouble lol.


----------



## Murph

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Can't wait for big Roman to replace Cena as the top guy in WWE.

Ambrose will be a good heel, and Rollins a good Jeff Hardy-esque daredevil appealing to younger fans. Big things for all three.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Does anyone have the video link from the house show when the shield are rocking out before they walk through the crowd?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Murph said:


> Can't wait for big Roman to replace Cena as the top guy in WWE.
> 
> Ambrose will be a good heel, and Rollins a good Jeff Hardy-esque daredevil appealing to younger fans. Big things for all three.


All of this!

I think that in the next three years these guys will be running things.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So is this a way of slowly bringing Punk into the Authority storyline? In that prematch interview with Bryan and Renee he was talking crap about the Authority so it's possible Steph ordered a hit on him. 

Booked well, this could move Punk to the title picture, as well as bring The Shield and Wyatts closer to having a feud via their common enemy- Punk and Bryan. Will also free Bryan to go after HHH. 

Of course WWE is 99% likely to botch this but it has potential.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> So is this a way of slowly bringing Punk into the Authority storyline? In that prematch interview with Bryan and Renee he was talking crap about the Authority so it's possible Steph ordered a hit on him.
> 
> Booked well, this could move Punk to the title picture, as well as bring The Shield and Wyatts closer to having a feud via their common enemy- Punk and Bryan. Will also free Bryan to go after HHH.
> 
> Of course WWE is 99% likely to botch this but it has potential.


This was exactly what I was thinking, I knew that or at least I had a feeling that Punk was going to get involved in the whole authority storyline, so when he was calling out triple h's bs, I knew something was going to happen. And that was The Shield attacking him.(which I marked out btw) and I much rather have Punk as WWE Champ than Orton. But right now I'm excited to see what happens with The Shield and him.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So I watched the boys do their thing on Raw just now. Always a good time, as usual. Of course I loved Ambrose's weirdness. Can never get enough of that. I think my favorite bit was just watching Seth against Rey. Damn that boy sells like a mofo.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Wow you people have been busy in this treat, took me 10 minutes to read all the posts and I was online yesterday :lol I loved all of the thirst of course :yum:

Haven't watched raw yet, but I know that the shield always delivers some fine quality of wrasslin mathes so yeah..










This picture says enough :mark:










Love this :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was lol-ing at the Push Ambrose sign... I was like this girl is from tumblr :lmao

So glad they made Punk eat the mat :mark: 

Ambrose was extra special tonight which is always the best.

Rollins really does work Mysterio awesomely. He mixes high flying along with the fact that he miles taller than Myterio incredible well and transitions from one to the other in just the right way. Just love how he flings Mysterio over his shoulder and then the next he's flipping himself around to get Rey the pop with 619. 

Reigns with the spear to Punk on the outside :mark: GOD... DAMN... IT

Lets be honest guys how many of us are just watching the product for The Shield right now? Because sure, I love Usos, Cesaro, Rhodes Bros, Punk, Bryan, to a certain degre Wyatts (Harper is the bomb) but I'm honestly not caring for anything else (aka the damn main event and top two titles, which surely isn't right?!). 

People can come on here and say that I'm just a Shield-mark and whatever but when you really get down to the nitty-gritty stuff, they are the only thing keeping me interested right now. They deliver incredible matches, time and time again. You can really see the hunger they hold to get to the top of the company, they are fighting to get better and better and that is what I want to see. Everyone else (baring the others that I mentioned above outside of The Shield) seems to be rolling with the punches and doing whatever they need to keep them where they are. Shield consistently change up their characters, make the most of their promo time rather than just delivering generic promos that consist of mentioning the city's name where they are just for the pop and that is why they have future written all over them.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


>


Ahh, Ambrose sells...seriously, they are the best. Whatever, people who hate them for being over the top, I think they're brilliant!


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


>


Ambrose GOATing all over the place


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

SHIELD!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Last night was *AWESOME*!! 
Match/Punk was GREAT! Dat boss pin. :woolcock
Rollins is so fucking fast, Reigns with that BAM uber duck face muscle pose and Ambrose with that GOAT epicness and GOAT hair :banderas :banderas :banderas 
Good lord, FANTASTIC!!! :clap

Also 









Look at Deans god face. Insane mode on, insane mode off. Click, BOOOOOOOOOOOOM everybody's fucked!
Absolutely brilliant. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
THAT'S WHY IF FUCKING LOVE EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eulonzo said:


>


Still managed to get that tag in though 

TALENT :lmao


Punk already buried by Reigns Lol jk lol jk :lol









*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This is just getting ridiculous now :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This Roman Reigns nonsense pisses me off. The other 2 are better in every possible way, but Reigns possesses that bland "WWE" look that they always go for and he's The Rock's cousin so of course he gets pushed the hardest. Saw it coming and I'm not surprised, but it still pisses me off.

He's so bad on the mic Dean and Seth took control of a promo about Reign's being the sole survivor. Oh well. When they finally break up he won't have Rollins and Ambrose anymore to hide the fact that he's limited in the ring and can't cut promos for shit. I really think once he turns face and gets a solo run the fans will turn on him in a few months and he'll get the Cena treatment from the crowd. Speaking of Cena, this guy is taking over as the guy with the 5 moves of doom. Wait... does he even have 5?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is just getting ridiculous now :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Awesome.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

okay, so i'm still trying to decide...did they have to wake Dean up to do that attack on punk cause his hair was all sorts of crazy...but at the same time, was he just liftin weights or doin more push ups from the time their match ended till they attacked punk cause besides roman's spear all i saw were arms! man did he looked jacked when they came back out. 

also wondering if the attack was a last minute type thing cause Dean didn't have his wrist tape on...maybe he thought he was done for the night after their match? it's the little things i notice really...


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is just getting ridiculous now :mark: :mark: :mark:


Beautiful spear by Reigns as usual. Punk's head hitting off the floor like that, oww!

Speaking of Punk after that attack I heard him say, "I'm getting to old for this shit!"

Ambrose also looked beautiful. :yum:


----------



## TeriAdele

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> okay, so i'm still trying to decide...did they have to wake Dean up to do that attack on punk cause his hair was all sorts of crazy...but at the same time, was he just liftin weights or doin more push ups from the time their match ended till they attacked punk cause besides roman's spear *all i saw were arms! man did he looked jacked when they came back out. *
> 
> also wondering if the attack was a last minute type thing cause Dean didn't have his wrist tape on...maybe he thought he was done for the night after their match? it's the little things i notice really...


That's exactly what I thought when he came back out.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> This Roman Reigns nonsense pisses me off. The other 2 are better in every possible way, but Reigns possesses that bland "WWE" look that they always go for and he's The Rock's cousin so of course he gets pushed the hardest. Saw it coming and I'm not surprised, but it still pisses me off.
> 
> He's so bad on the mic Dean and Seth took control of a promo about Reign's being the sole survivor. Oh well. When they finally break up he won't have Rollins and Ambrose anymore to hide the fact that he's limited in the ring and can't cut promos for shit. I really think once he turns face and gets a solo run the fans will turn on him in a few months and he'll get the Cena treatment from the crowd. Speaking of Cena, this guy is taking over as the guy with the 5 moves of doom. Wait... does he even have 5?


He isn't that bad on the mic, we still have monotone Orton who is the so called "face of the company". The usos are cousins of the rock too, and they have been in WWE since 2009 and they still are mid carters. You must agree that he has improved A LOT since his shield debut and he's still learning and improving. I'm a huge Ambrose fan, and he's my favorite since day one, but that doesn't mean that I'm not happy for the green guy being so succesfull. Can't wait to see all three of them taking over the main event scene.











tylermoxreigns said:


> This is just getting ridiculous now :mark: :mark: :mark:


OMG this is Goldberg standarts :mark:


tylermoxreigns said:


> I was lol-ing at the Push Ambrose sign... I was like this girl is from tumblr :lmao
> 
> So glad they made Punk eat the mat :mark:
> 
> Ambrose was extra special tonight which is always the best.
> 
> Rollins really does work Mysterio awesomely. He mixes high flying along with the fact that he miles taller than Myterio incredible well and transitions from one to the other in just the right way. Just love how he flings Mysterio over his shoulder and then the next he's flipping himself around to get Rey the pop with 619.
> 
> Reigns with the spear to Punk on the outside :mark: GOD... DAMN... IT
> 
> Lets be honest guys how many of us are just watching the product for The Shield right now? Because sure, I love Usos, Cesaro, Rhodes Bros, Punk, Bryan, to a certain degre Wyatts (Harper is the bomb) but I'm honestly not caring for anything else (aka the damn main event and top two titles, which surely isn't right?!).
> 
> People can come on here and say that I'm just a Shield-mark and whatever but when you really get down to the nitty-gritty stuff, they are the only thing keeping me interested right now. They deliver incredible matches, time and time again. You can really see the hunger they hold to get to the top of the company, they are fighting to get better and better and that is what I want to see. Everyone else (baring the others that I mentioned above outside of The Shield) seems to be rolling with the punches and doing whatever they need to keep them where they are. Shield consistently change up their characters, make the most of their promo time rather than just delivering generic promos that consist of mentioning the city's name where they are just for the pop and that is why they have future written all over them.


You're not the only one, Raw and sd have been shit lately the worst I've seen in years. The only thing that gets me excited is the shield.. and corporate Kane of course, that guy is so cool :faint:.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

can anyone link me the shield backstage fallout from after ss please and if there's one after raw as well ? i've tried looking on youtube but can't find it anywhere, i know it's on this thread somewhere as well but iv'e tried looking back quite a few pages and still cant find it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> can anyone link me the shield backstage fallout from after ss please and if there's one after raw as well ? i've tried looking on youtube but can't find it anywhere, i know it's on this thread somewhere as well but iv'e tried looking back quite a few pages and still cant find it.




Here's Surivor Series

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shiel...-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121



There was nothing after RAW as far as I know.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> can anyone link me the shield backstage fallout from after ss please and if there's one after raw as well ? i've tried looking on youtube but can't find it anywhere, i know it's on this thread somewhere as well but iv'e tried looking back quite a few pages and still cant find it.



http://vimeo.com/80236133


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I love that girl with the 'Push Ambrose' sign...I think that is a huge sentiment amongst a core section of Ambrose fans who fear him getting shafted in favour of Reigns. She stands there with her sign all defiant and shit...i'm like, 'I'm feeling you sister'. We all came away from survivor series deflated. 

we are quite rabid but rabid for a reason. a man of Ambrose's talents in terms of storytelling, being engaging and understanding of character is something you only see once in a generation. he is special and we don't want WWE fucking that up just to further their big man fetish. Hell, we're not the only one who thinks Ambrose is a special kind of talent, Punk,Foley and Regal, three very very well respected people in the wrestling industry thinks he is, in the words of Regal himself "something else" entirely. but Vince couldn't spot talent if it slapped him in the face (at least now in his old age) and its something I think most Ambrose fans think of with trepidation at least once in a while, or in my case, more than I should.

With that said, I am making my apology about the Reigns comments I made, I was so angry after SS. if Ambrose had been DQed, I probably wouldn't have been so angry in the first place. if they hadn't bitched Ambrose out to a roll up then I doubt much of the backlash would have been so severe from the die hard Ambrose fans.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

thanks both of you. (Y):angel


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> *I love that girl with the 'Push Ambrose' sign...I think that is a huge sentiment amongst a core section of Ambrose fans who fear him getting shafted in favour of Reigns. She stands there with her sign all defiant and shit...i'm like, 'I'm feeling you sister'. We all came away from survivor series deflated. *
> 
> we are quite rabid but rabid for a reason. a man of Ambrose's talents in terms of storytelling, being engaging and understanding of character is something you only see once in a generation. he is special and we don't want WWE fucking that up just to further their big man fetish. Hell, we're not the only one who thinks Ambrose is a special kind of talent, Punk,Foley and Regal, three very very well respected people in the wrestling industry thinks he is, in the words of Regal himself "something else" entirely. but Vince couldn't spot talent if it slapped him in the face (at least now in his old age) and its something I think most Ambrose fans think of with trepidation at least once in a while, or in my case, more than I should.
> 
> With that said, I am making my apology about the Reigns comments I made, I was so angry after SS. if Ambrose had been DQed, I probably wouldn't have been so angry in the first place. if they hadn't bitched Ambrose out to a roll up then I doubt much of the backlash would have been so severe from the die hard Ambrose fans.












P.S. don't apologise.... It does suck. I'm just trying to see the positives in this that the longer it takes him the (even) more depth he can add to his character. Everyone here knows he's gonna succeed, I'd rather he be believable instead of being another Miz/ADR rammed down people's throats with no one giving a shit and thinking any title reigns he has are a joke etc, with nothing coming from them.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> I love that girl with the 'Push Ambrose' sign...I think that is a huge sentiment amongst a core section of Ambrose fans who fear him getting shafted in favour of Reigns. She stands there with her sign all defiant and shit...i'm like, 'I'm feeling you sister'. We all came away from survivor series deflated.
> 
> we are quite rabid but rabid for a reason. a man of Ambrose's talents in terms of storytelling, being engaging and understanding of character is something you only see once in a generation. he is special and we don't want WWE fucking that up just to further their big man fetish. Hell, we're not the only one who thinks Ambrose is a special kind of talent, Punk,Foley and Regal, three very very well respected people in the wrestling industry thinks he is, in the words of Regal himself "something else" entirely. but Vince couldn't spot talent if it slapped him in the face (at least now in his old age) and its something I think most Ambrose fans think of with trepidation at least once in a while, or in my case, more than I should.
> 
> With that said, I am making my apology about the Reigns comments I made, I was so angry after SS. if Ambrose had been DQed, I probably wouldn't have been so angry in the first place. if they hadn't bitched Ambrose out to a roll up then I doubt much of the backlash would have been so severe from the die hard Ambrose fans.


Right, me as well as my brother are fans of Dean Ambrose and when I get worried or mad sometimes, he tells me "don't worry, he'll be fine" and I'm just like, I try to think that, but I can't help but to get worried sometimes, I just don't want him to fail. Also my brother wants and expects a lot from him, he once said "I don't care what anyone says, I want Dean Ambrose to be World Champion before the other two." and I'm just like ok, ha is kind of funny how we like almost all the same wrestlers, except that he likes Orton and to me Orton is like meh,he's ok.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


:lmao how do people come up with these crazy ideas, still cute though!



VickyAngel said:


> Right, me as well as my brother are fans of Dean Ambrose and when I get worried or mad sometimes, he tells me "don't worry, he'll be fine" and I'm just like, I try to think that, but I can't help but to get worried sometimes, I just don't want him to fail. Also my brother wants and expects a lot from him, he once said "I don't care what anyone says, I want Dean Ambrose to be World Champion before the other two." and I'm just like ok, ha is kind of funny how we like almost all the same wrestlers, except that he likes Orton and to me Orton is like meh,he's ok.


I'm not worried about Ambrose and Reigns at all, Reigns will probably get a huge monster push one that will get talked about for years. But Ambrose in a couple of years will be the top guy of the company either heel or anti hero face like punk was. And Rollins will be an amazing face as well, poor guy he's always left out.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


I love Tapla's work. This is beyond cute. She always has tiny interesting details. Like how she wrote sister under Sethie and then crossed it out and put brother. I also love that Sethie is always the happiest of the bunch. Dean trying to get big brother Randy to notice him is adorbs! Of course Roman is the loyal perfect son.



Lapinou said:


>


Big Seth and little Sethie awwwwwwwww.

*ahem* Now dat spear to Punk. Looking at him sliding across the mat :mark: :mark:










Mr. Ambrose, do you have a permit for those guns?




















For cindel25, I know what you like girl


























dat top quality Samoan Remy! :banderas


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Bear in mind in FCW he was only a mid to upper carder. Didn't held any title and had a decent w/l record, yet people went batshit for him.. Granted the talent pool wasn't exactly main roster quality, and Dean portrayed that cray psycho character he's known for, but still, as long as he go back to a tweaked version of his psycho character and can cut promos he'll do alright.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


These are just so freaking cute...I can't stand it!


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Pic is cute but the pet should have been Kane lol 

Shield were great on RAW. As Per. 

Can't they just get rid of Superstars/Main Event or something and give them their own programme. Call it 'The Shield Show' ... make it like Happy Days. Featuring Cesaro as the Fonz.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Jimshine said:


> Call it 'The Shield Show' ... make it like Happy Days. Featuring Cesaro as the Fonz.


I think I may love you. Just have him holding two coffees instead of his thumbs being up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I love Tapla's work. This is beyond cute. She always has tiny interesting details. Like how she wrote sister under Sethie and then crossed it out and put brother. I also love that Sethie is always the happiest of the bunch. Dean trying to get big brother Randy to notice him is adorbs! Of course Roman is the loyal perfect son.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Seth and little Sethie awwwwwwwww.



Angry CM Punk is little Sethie's doll, lol.



And nobody throw anything at me but, I think it's time for Roman to get a hair cut. Just a trim. I've got long hair myself and when it gets to certain length it just gets in the way and that's what it looks like to me now. Like he can't just flip it back when he's wrestling. It always gets caught in his face. Just donate an inch or two and he'll be back in business.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Angry CM Punk is little Sethie's doll, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody throw anything at me but, I think it's time for Roman to get a hair cut. Just a trim. I've got long hair myself and when it gets to certain length it just gets in the way and that's what it looks like to me now. Like he can't just flip it back when he's wrestling. It always gets caught in his face. Just donate an inch or two and he'll be back in business.


:shocked: 

A trim she says :faint: 

Don't you know how expensive that Samoan Remy is? While you're act it, why don't we just paint over the roof of the Sistine Chapel?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> This Roman Reigns nonsense pisses me off. The other 2 are better in every possible way, but Reigns possesses that bland "WWE" look that they always go for and he's The Rock's cousin so of course he gets pushed the hardest. Saw it coming and I'm not surprised, but it still pisses me off.
> 
> He's so bad on the mic Dean and Seth took control of a promo about Reign's being the sole survivor. Oh well. When they finally break up he won't have Rollins and Ambrose anymore to hide the fact that he's limited in the ring and can't cut promos for shit. I really think once he turns face and gets a solo run the fans will turn on him in a few months and he'll get the Cena treatment from the crowd. Speaking of Cena, this guy is taking over as the guy with the 5 moves of doom. Wait... does he even have 5?


I used to piss me off to but it's not a big deal for me now. All I saw on here was how Roman has the "look" and that was basically the only thing he had going for him. Seth and Dean are easily more talented than Reigns, I'm sure most will agree. Yes it kind of upsets me that he is getting pushed so hard while Seth seems to just be there but I can't help but smile and love what I see from him. I jumped out of my seat at SS when he speared Rey :mark:

They are doing an amazing job hiding his flaws but he has improved so hopefully whenever he gets his big singles push he'll be good enough to cut a decent promo or have a decent match without depending on Seth and Dean.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> For cindel25, I know what you like girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat top quality Samoan Remy! :banderas












TANGLED FREE AND FABULOUS :faint: 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> And nobody throw anything at me but, I think it's time for Roman to get a hair cut. Just a trim. I've got long hair myself and when it gets to certain length it just gets in the way and that's what it looks like to me now. Like he can't just flip it back when he's wrestling. It always gets caught in his face. Just donate an inch or two and he'll be back in business.


Imma need you to turn in your Shield Badge, take your chair and go! :sad:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That last Roman gif above is pretty awesome. Even I need to give a two syllable damn to that.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That Roman Reigns spear!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :shocked:
> 
> A trim she says :faint:
> 
> Don't you know how expensive that Samoan Remy is? While you're act it, why don't we just paint over the roof of the Sistine Chapel?



I didn't say shave his head!!! Just an inch or two...it's gettin kinda dry and stragely at the ends, you can't deny that!!! I'm just keepin it real! Dean needs hair plugs for his strugglin edges...maybe Roman could help a brother out. See it goes both ways!!!



cindel25 said:


> TANGLED FREE AND FABULOUS :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> *Imma need you to turn in your Shield Badge, take your chair and go!* :sad:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I didn't say shave his head!!! Just an inch or two...it's gettin kinda dry and stragely at the ends, you can't deny that!!! I'm just keepin it real! *Dean needs hair plugs for his strugglin edges...maybe Roman could help a brother out. See it goes both ways!!!*


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*






Video with Shield's Punk attack in it, I made it fast so it's pretty short.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Delbusto1 said:


> Video with Shield's Punk attack in it, I made it fast so it's pretty short.




Delbusto G.O.A.T.I.N.G as usual bama4


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dean needs hair plugs for his strugglin edges...












Delbusto I'll watch your vid when I come home from work. 
Can't wait! :banderas

WWE can't fuck up Ambrose. Don't worry guys. 
And this isn't 100 % naivity, it's 100 % guarantee.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Smackdown Spoiler (not a big one, just a detail)




Spoiler: spoiler



Dean's on commentary


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I didn't say shave his head!!! Just an inch or two...it's gettin kinda dry and stragely at the ends, you can't deny that!!! I'm just keepin it real! Dean needs hair plugs for his strugglin edges...maybe Roman could help a brother out. See it goes both ways!!!


I know my poor bb is gonna be bald so soon. I have nightmares about it all the time   :9


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Smackdown Spoiler (not a big one, just a detail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's on commentary





Spoiler: SD



OKAY NEED FRIDAY NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY NEED FRIDAY NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Smackdown Spoiler (not a big one, just a detail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's on commentary


AGAIN!!! Hell Fucking Yes! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


can somebody tweet this to the authority crew?:genius:clap:cheer


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

For us Tyler Black fans, ROH has produced another must buy DVD set 










ROH has dubbed this upcoming Friday as "*Tyler Black Friday*"


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> For us Tyler Black fans, ROH has produced another must buy DVD set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROH has dubbed this upcoming Friday as "*Tyler Black Friday*"




Damn. That looks awesome. Gotta watch ROH this Friday then 

Tyler Black had SO many great matches in ROH. I personally loved him vs Davey at Death before Dishonor VIII


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I wanna see Ambrose vs Reigns


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Damn. That looks awesome. Gotta watch ROH this Friday then
> 
> Tyler Black had SO many great matches in ROH. I personally loved him vs Davey at Death before Dishonor VIII


I haven't seen his entire ROH run, but that feud with Aries... 'nuff said


----------



## jay321_01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


Uncle Kane should've been included.


----------



## DareDevil

jay321_01 said:


> Uncle Kane should've been included.


She did that drawing before there was Corporate Kane.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Damn. That looks awesome. Gotta watch ROH this Friday then
> 
> Tyler Black had SO many great matches in ROH. I personally loved him vs Davey at Death before Dishonor VIII


would honestly love to have this as a christmas gift. anyone?:rollins


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Czw just came out with a jon moxley(ambrose) dvd set too.


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Czw just came out with a jon moxley(ambrose) dvd set too.


I wish I could buy his DvD's, but one I have no idea how to buy things online. You need a credit card right?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Smackdown Spoiler (not a big one, just a detail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's on commentary


Let's hope there are some classic sound bytes!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I wish I could buy his DvD's, but one I have no idea how to buy things online. You need a credit card right?


A credit card or debit visa card

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> A credit card or debit visa card
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alright, I'm just going to buy one of those prepaid debit cards. hope it works with those.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Alright, I'm just going to buy one of those prepaid debit cards. hope it works with those.


As long as it says visa on it, it should.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I believe ROH and CZW Shops accept Paypal for payments as well.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> I believe ROH and CZW Shops accept Paypal for payments as well.


Do they? do SmartMark Videos accept it as well? because I want to buy the one called "*Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story.* I need so save up a lot of money.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I have all the best of jon moxley dvds (3 total) plus a few of his other matches on dvd and used paypal for every purchase.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I have all the best of jon moxley dvds (3 total) plus a few of his other matches on dvd and used paypal for every purchase.


I am so Jealous of you right now. (in a good way) how much was it for all three? so I know how much I have to save.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: spoiler



Dean on commentary... SMACKDOWN WHERE YOU AT?! FRIDAY WHERE YOU AT?!













On another note










_Sweet Baby Jesus_


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

“No one should sleep on the potential of Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins considering that Reigns is getting ample, fresh spotlight these days. Both Rollins and Ambrose are going to be top hands. I’d bet BBQ sauce on it. Ambrose has always reminded me as having some Brian Pillman and some Roddy Piper in his personality. So, if Ambrose doesn’t get institutionalized (Only kidding) with those perceived personality traits, he’s going to be outstanding. A little of The Loose Cannon and some of Hot Rod equates to money to me. Rollins, from day one in NXT, has always reminded me of CM Punk and I’m not sure exactly why but I perceive that it’s a good thing nonetheless. Rollins match several weeks back from Daniel Bryan was one that I could watch every night.”
— Jim Ross on Ambrose & Rollins


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> “No one should sleep on the potential of Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins considering that Reigns is getting ample, fresh spotlight these days. Both Rollins and Ambrose are going to be top hands. I’d bet BBQ sauce on it. Ambrose has always reminded me as having some Brian Pillman and some Roddy Piper in his personality. So, if Ambrose doesn’t get institutionalized (Only kidding) with those perceived personality traits, he’s going to be outstanding. A little of The Loose Cannon and some of Hot Rod equates to money to me. Rollins, from day one in NXT, has always reminded me of CM Punk and I’m not sure exactly why but I perceive that it’s a good thing nonetheless. Rollins match several weeks back from Daniel Bryan was one that I could watch every night.”
> — Jim Ross on Ambrose & Rollins


:agree: ^ THIS


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> “No one should sleep on the potential of Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins considering that Reigns is getting ample, fresh spotlight these days. Both Rollins and Ambrose are going to be top hands. I’d bet BBQ sauce on it. Ambrose has always reminded me as having some Brian Pillman and some Roddy Piper in his personality. So, if Ambrose doesn’t get institutionalized (Only kidding) with those perceived personality traits, *he’s going to be outstanding. A little of The Loose Cannon and some of Hot Rod equates to money to me.* Rollins, from day one in NXT, has always reminded me of CM Punk and I’m not sure exactly why but I perceive that it’s a good thing nonetheless. Rollins match several weeks back from Daniel Bryan was one that I could watch every night.”
> — Jim Ross on Ambrose & Rollins



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So the Shield finally attacked Punk.

I know WWE expects no one to remember what happened prior to the last two ppvs, but the Shield came into this world saving Punk and his title reign. 

There was some sort of connection between them, but of course it didn't come to fruition just like the Nexus' bigger picture. 

So now that HHH controls them they attack him... 

Just thought I'd bring it up


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Best duckface ever











The Shield/Punk connection is true. But they were paid by Heyman to save his title reign. So it was just business. So taking him out on behalf of the Authority is also business. They really don't care about Punk himself.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Punk was never directly involved with The Shield, it was all Heyman. The Shield are mercenaries- earlier they were on Heyman's payroll and now The Authority's. They take out who they get paid to take out.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I swear there is constant hinting of Punk v Ambrose...god I would just explode...


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> I swear there is constant hinting of Punk v Ambrose...god I would just explode...


Oh man, when it happens this is so going to be my reaction. 









Also, I WANT MORE SHIELD DRAMA. But we must wait.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

http://www.sescoops.com/roman-reigns-comments-push-survivor-series-buyrate-expectations/
- A fan on Twitter told Roman Reigns that he’s going to be “THAT dude,” referring to his current push and potential to be a WWE main event star. Reigns replied:

_"@Jamie_iovine: wow, @WWERomanReigns is gonna be THAT dude" Somebody has 2, why not me. You can wait for it, or you can take it! #TakeIt_

— Roman Reigns (@WWERomanReigns) November 27, 2013


"That Dude"


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


That's a pretty good deal!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Tapla did it again...so insanely talented...and I think this might be my favorite yet!


Aww, little Seth is always so happy.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> AGAIN!!! Hell Fucking Yes!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


so happy i wont be missing out this week's smackdown! college work can be a pain. the only time i dont miss smackdown suddenly dean is on commentary again + seth & roman are in a match:clap:dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Boots2Asses said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/roman-reigns-comments-push-survivor-series-buyrate-expectations/
> - A fan on Twitter told Roman Reigns that he’s going to be “THAT dude,” referring to his current push and potential to be a WWE main event star. Reigns replied:
> 
> _"@Jamie_iovine: wow, @WWERomanReigns is gonna be THAT dude" Somebody has 2, why not me. You can wait for it, or you can take it! #TakeIt_
> 
> — Roman Reigns (@WWERomanReigns) November 27, 2013
> 
> 
> "That Dude"


He sure is. The little kids already like him. The day that he steals Cena's kiddie group :lol










On another note who the hell gave Dean Ambrose permission to walk around looking like this?









It needs to happen more often :agree:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


do you know whether they ship to the uk or just within the states ? iv'e never heard of that site before, i bought stories from the streets but i got that from smartmark.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I hate when a sale ends on east coast time since I am on the west coast then i feel pressured to have to make a choice faster to buy or not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> On another note who the hell gave Dean Ambrose permission to walk around looking like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to happen more often :agree:


:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


Alright thanks.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean on commentary... SMACKDOWN WHERE YOU AT?! FRIDAY WHERE YOU AT?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is gonna be on commentary? AAAAWH YEESSS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If wrestling doesn't work out he should definatly replace Lawler,JBL or Cole or heck why not all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sweet Baby Jesus_


That man is a piece of work :yum: Don't care if he would turn bald.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> “No one should sleep on the potential of Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins considering that Reigns is getting ample, fresh spotlight these days. Both Rollins and Ambrose are going to be top hands. I’d bet BBQ sauce on it. Ambrose has always reminded me as having some Brian Pillman and some Roddy Piper in his personality. So, if Ambrose doesn’t get institutionalized (Only kidding) with those perceived personality traits, he’s going to be outstanding. A little of The Loose Cannon and some of Hot Rod equates to money to me. Rollins, from day one in NXT, has always reminded me of CM Punk and I’m not sure exactly why but I perceive that it’s a good thing nonetheless. Rollins match several weeks back from Daniel Bryan was one that I could watch every night.”
> — Jim Ross on Ambrose & Rollins














SubZero3:16 said:


> Best duckface ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield/Punk connection is true. But they were paid by Heyman to save his title reign. So it was just business. So taking him out on behalf of the Authority is also business. They really don't care about Punk himself.



That man is fabulous 










Eddie Ray said:


> I swear there is constant hinting of Punk v Ambrose...god I would just explode...


I think tumblr would explode the day that happens


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


Nice, I'm going to check out if they ship to Europe.


----------



## PepeSilvia

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If anyone is interested RFvideo.com is having a sale 40% off of all their DVDs for Black Friday so the best of Jon Moxley in CZW, which is the newest best of DVD out for him is on sale for $12.00 instead of normally being $20.00. Shipping is $6.95 though.


You won't get your DVDs until Feb. RF video takes forever to ship 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bodog said:


> You won't get your DVDs until Feb. RF video takes forever to ship
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wonder how long it takes to get mine if they would ship to Europe :|




















Found these had to share, this guy really has the weirdest fanbase :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


My Wallpaper for a few weeks now.
Unfortunately never found a bigger version.
One of the most epic underrated god like pics of Ambrose ever.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Found these had to share, this guy really has the weirdest fanbase :lol


Right, is his fault for himslef being weird, we're just like. "Follow the leader, Follow the leader." Nah just kidding. I think Some of his fans are coocoo for real, prettending to be his gf, or relative online. JFC.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> On another note who the hell gave Dean Ambrose permission to walk around looking like this?


If you mean walking around looking awesome, sweetheart, he does that every day! Half man, half god, baby!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> My Wallpaper for a few weeks now.
> Unfortunately never found a bigger version.
> One of the most epic underrated god like pics of Ambrose ever.


I'm on it, I'm going to put a halo or a crown on top of his head and everything,


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: spoiler



I can already smell the glory that is Friday's Smackdown regardless of the result

Ps. notice the badass lady in the front row with what looks like a Mox shirt


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Credit to http://wrestlingwithtext.com


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The shield needs Eva Marie.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yes believe in Eva Marie.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

WAT


----------



## DareDevil

TheWFEffect said:


> The shield needs Eva Marie.


I Hope you are seriously being sarcastic, 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Moxie

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yes believe in Eva Marie.


If this is not photoshoped then :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Glad Reigns is getting a good Rumble spot. Eliminating 5-6 guys would look really good. Especially if gets Mark Henry, Big Show, and Ryback out.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheWFEffect said:


> The shield needs Eva Marie.


:ksi2


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Moxie said:


> If this is not photoshoped then :yum::yum::yum:


Just about all model photo-shoots are photoshopped to a degree. She may be that thin and/or that busty, but no way in hell is anyone's skin that flawless. :lol


Anyway, slightly back on topic, I don't see any reason why she should have anything to do with the shield. I can't picture anyone else, male or female, having anything to do with joining the shield.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It took me a while to understand that GIF with Reigns spearing the four from Survivor Series. :$




Calahart said:


> Just about all model photo-shoots are photoshopped to a degree. She may be that thin and/or that busty, but no way in hell is anyone's skin that flawless. :lol


Oooooh yea there is. :yum:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Eva Marie you say? 

How fitting that this was posted on tumblr by someone earlier :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Eva Marie you say?
> 
> How fitting that this was posted on tumblr by someone earlier :lmao


LOL at that picture

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

C'mon girls, who doesn't wanna see Eva Marie- All Red Everything GOATING her way through the crowd with The Shield :lol


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> C'mon girls, who doesn't wanna see Eva Marie- All Red Everything GOATING her way through the crowd with The Shield :lol


Yeah she's hot, but whatever. Now if you told me they were bringing up Paige to be a female Shield chick, I'd be all over that. She's gorgeous and she can actually wrestle.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> C'mon girls, who doesn't wanna see Eva Marie- All Red Everything GOATING her way through the crowd with The Shield :lol












I think you mean WOATING.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


This gif makes me laugh, even without the reason for you posting it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I think you mean WOATING.




But think of that GOAT heat :lmao

I wonder how she'd mess up The Shield member's names. Poor Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> But think of that GOAT heat :lmao
> 
> I wonder how she'd mess up The Shield member's names. Poor Jinder Mahal.


Dino Ambrosia? Scott Riggins? Logan Rain?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> C'mon girls, who doesn't wanna see Eva Marie- All Red Everything GOATING her way through the crowd with The Shield :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The hate for Eva runs deep here :lol

Ok, last Eva Marie post I swear.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The hate for Eva runs deep here :lol
> 
> Ok, last Eva Marie post I swear.


Well that's funny. And I hate her because a model being hired to get taught how to pull hair and do a roll-up so she can be on a reality show as a "wrestler" when there's Paige, Emma, and Bayley being awesome all over NXT and not Raw...it gets my panties in a bunch. Ugh.

Anyway, Shield. They're awesome. And I can't wait to come home to that Smackdown spoiler after working the morning Black Friday shift in 7 hours. The Shield is like mental therapy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I play the Shield song with my earphones on when I get to office everyday. My bay is on the second floor and I always take the stairs. And I walk slowly with "Special Ops" playing in my ears. Makes me feel like a badass


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

looking at all these pics you guise are posting i have to say it looks like dean is doing some major work on his upper body because his chest etc looks pumped...and especially his arms, they look pretty huge for a man of his size


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I play the Shield song with my earphones on when I get to office everyday. My bay is on the second floor and I always take the stairs. And I walk slowly with "Special Ops" playing in my ears. Makes me feel like a badass


Yeah, *High Five* I just listen to it because the song is badass. There's a mashup on youtube of The Shield's entrance music with a song called Across the nation, beastly.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

for anyone that wanted to know about shipping with rfvideos i just ordered my moxley dvd from there, they do deliver to europe and it cost me 25 dollas (15 pounds) thats to deliver to the uk though altogether with delivery, not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I play the Shield song with my earphones on when I get to office everyday. My bay is on the second floor and I always take the stairs. And I walk slowly with "Special Ops" playing in my ears. Makes me feel like a badass


I still laugh at the people who said the theme sucked and it sounded like jobber music. Dummies. I've thought it was perfect from the first TLC match till now.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

if they ever change shields music, someone is getting choked


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So, got an email from Ring of Honor about their Tyler Black Friday and his DVD sale.



ROH said:


> *AVAILABLE ON TYLER BLACK-FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 28TH, 2013 @ MIDNIGHT!!*
> 
> Exploding into Ring of Honor with The Age of The Fall as an agent of change, Tyler Black rose from the ashes of that group to become a respected champion and ultimately a reviled villain.
> 
> This 2-Disc DVD set chronicles the 2nd half of Tyler's ROH career as battles with Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, and Austin Aries honed him from merely a top prospect into a man worthy of carrying the most prestigious championship in all of professional wrestling.
> 
> It is also a chronicle of how success can change a man from a fierce representative of honor to one motivated by greed and self-preservation. Regardless of his motivations though, and in spite of his personal transformation, one thing that never changed was the pure talent of Tyler Black. Kevin Steen, Davey Richards, Chris Hero, Christopher Daniels; they all can testify to his abilities and this collection of matches will show the world how Tyler Black rose from the fall…
> 
> Disc 1
> Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match)…Violent Tendencies…6/26/09
> Tyler Black vs. KENTA End Of An Age…6/27/09
> Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson ROH on HDNet #18
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (Survival of the Fittest 2009 Final Fall) Survival of the Fittest 2009…10/10/09
> Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries 8th Anniversary Show…2/13/10
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (World Title Match)…The Big Bang…4/3/10
> Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (World Title Match)Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2…4/24/10
> 
> Disc 2
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (World Title Match)…Supercard of Honor V…5/8/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (World Title Match)…Death Before Dishonor VII…6/19/10
> Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (World Title Match)…Salvation…7/24/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards Tag Wars 2010…8/28/10
> Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels Fade to Black…9/10/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ROH on HDNet #78


Looks good. May end up buying it after all. Nice collection of matches there.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*






Guys, just listen to this. EPIC!


----------



## jewels14

I stopped watching wrestling for a while... Stopped in Mid 2011 then statrted watching The RAW after Summerslam missing the shields debut a following however many months. What did i miss? i think i F'ed up here lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Guys, just listen to this. EPIC!



Just embedding your post.






Listening to it now


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> I stopped watching wrestling for a while... Stopped in Mid 2011 then statrted watching The RAW after Summerslam missing the shields debut a following however many months. What did i miss? i think i F'ed up here lol


Lol Dude, you got some catching up to do!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> I stopped watching wrestling for a while... Stopped in Mid 2011 then statrted watching The RAW after Summerslam missing the shields debut a following however many months. What did i miss? i think i F'ed up here lol


A lot.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/644378-shield-discussion-thread.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/785066-shield-discussion-thread-ii.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1005409-do-you-still-believe-shield-discussion-thread-iii.html


----------



## jewels14

Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol Dude, you got some catching up to do!!


Do you think i should just wait for best of raw & sd dvds to come out? So f*cking pissed haha


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Just embedding your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to it now


Did you liked it? I loved it...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

TLC 2012 - The day I started believing in The Shield


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> TLC 2012 - The day I started believing in The Shield


I don't really remember when I started believing, at first I didn't like them, then I was indifferent, then I was like "hey they are not so bad." Then, the one that picked my curiosity out of all three, was Dean Ambrose, So I gave The Shield a chance, so right now, I am such a Shield Mark. But I regret NOTHING! They're awesome, of course I like one more than the other two, but still. I believe.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Well geez mid 2011 was the summer of Punk, let alone a year and a half later when the three kings of wrestling totally showed up and licked everyone's ass.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

NO SMACKDOWN VERSION ON YET!










Nowhere. I NEED IT!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> NO SMACKDOWN VERSION ON YET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere. I NEED IT!


I could have given you the links but can't access them from office 

You'll have to wait for like 6 hours :


@VickyAngel

Yep it was awesome, loved it  Thanks!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can already smell the glory that is Friday's Smackdown regardless of the result
> 
> Ps. notice the badass lady in the front row with what looks like a Mox shirt





Spoiler: spoiler



Aaargh can't wait, love those pictures. Why isn't sd online :side:



Love all of the eva marie hating :lol I don't care that she can't wrestle, what I hate about her is that she's with WWE for like a year now and she still doesn't know the product.













If the shield breaks up and they are on their own, what kind of characters/gimmicks do you think Roman and Seth will have?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I play the Shield song with my earphones on when I get to office everyday. My bay is on the second floor and I always take the stairs. And I walk slowly with "Special Ops" playing in my ears. Makes me feel like a badass


my bf tried to do their entrance the other day with the shield music in his ears, he still has a lot to learn :lol But i think that song makes everybody feel like a badass.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> my bf tried to do their entrance the other day with the shield music in his ears, he still has a lot to learn :lol But i think that song makes everybody feel like a badass.


Make him do the ninja roll or the Roman Reigns fall 

And apparently, WWE is planning to have Roman Reigns rack up quite a few eliminations in the Rumble. I like it.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Make him do the ninja roll or the Roman Reigns fall
> 
> And apparently, WWE is planning to have Roman Reigns rack up quite a few eliminations in the Rumble. I like it.


It will definitely cement him in the big guy beast role. Or should I say big cat.  I'm just glad that they're going to be in the rumble at all this year. Last year I was so bummed out that they just got a darkened bit on Rocky to lead to a crappy finish. That match still makes me upset. Grrr...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yeah if the Wyatts are in the Rumble too, the order of their entry and eliminations could lead to some interesting combinations inside the ring. I'm very much looking forward to this Rumble.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> I stopped watching wrestling for a while... Stopped in Mid 2011 then statrted watching The RAW after Summerslam missing the shields debut a following however many months. What did i miss? i think i F'ed up here lol


Their debut:






Their debut match which was the best match of 2012:






Their WrestleMania debut and match around 7 minutes in:






Other good moments/matches:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ok guys I just thought of something, about this Roman Reigns push, I'm thinkimg that the reason they are pushing him is obviously a face turn, but they want him to cement his name as a face first so Dean Ambrose will have someone to go after on his Psycho Mode of course, and of course Seth will want to have nothing to do with them, but somewhere along the line, he will cross paths with them again. You know there is a saying, that there will be a bond that no matter how much you try to scape from, it will be attach to you forever.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Those news about Reigns Royal Rumble plans just made me extremely excited for the PPV


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










:lmao


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


I really shouldn't find this as funny as I do...but I legit laughed aloud.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










I'm smiling like an idiot right now.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I'm smiling like an idiot right now.


You just know a Piper's Pit segment is going to happen between them at some point. The GOAT promo possibilities are so potent, you can smell it.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> You just know a Piper's Pit segment is going to happen between them at some point. The GOAT promo possibilities are so potent, you can smell it.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Make him do the ninja roll or the Roman Reigns fall
> 
> And apparently, WWE is planning to have Roman Reigns rack up quite a few eliminations in the Rumble. I like it.


He is a bit tubby so I won't see him rolling soon, the fall on the other hand.. :lol


Love the Reigns push :mark: I think it will be the best rumble in years.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> You just know a Piper's Pit segment is going to happen between them at some point. The GOAT promo possibilities are so potent, you can smell it.



That would be amazing, the possibilities wwe can do with this guy, make it happen WWE!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



> The official WWE website has published an article highlighting the various Superstars and Legends who received their debut Mattel action figures this year, which includes The Shield, Bruno Sammartino, Antonio Cesaro, The Funkadactyls, Kaitlyn and Miss Elizabeth. One WWE Superstar admits to being weirded out by his toy.
> 
> "I stared at [my figure] for a couple of minutes, and then I put it down and said 'I’m just going to pretend that this is a thing that doesn’t exist,’ because it weirds me out,” United States Champion Dean Ambrose. “It’s strange to see stuff like that.”
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Away_New_Diva_Photos.html#OOv1JxYBiAsvsmPi.99


Dean "No Fucks Given" Ambrose :


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean "No Fucks Given" Ambrose :


I can imagine him given the figurine an expression like this:


----------



## krai999

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I can imagine him given the figurine an expression like this:


MAKE THAT FACE A SMILEY NOW!! SOMEBODY!!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean "No Fucks Given" Ambrose :


Well damn, I'd be weirded out too. I'm weirded out looking at the figures already and they're not of me. My husband got me a Punk one for Christmas a few years back and I thought it was a joke gift but he was serious and put it on the wall. I just hope he doesn't do the same thing with the Ambrose one. I'd rather have this anyway.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Well damn, I'd be weirded out too. I'm weirded out looking at the figures already and they're not of me. My husband got me a Punk one for Christmas a few years back and I thought it was a joke gift but he was serious and put it on the wall. I just hope he doesn't do the same thing with the Ambrose one. I'd rather have this anyway.


Those figures are just scary to look at, I don't understand why kids like them so much. That plushie is so adorable, if wwe ever makes an ambrose plushie, I'd consider buying one.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dat face!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Xapury said:


> Dat face!


Now I get it why he thinks its weird. Dat face :lol

reminds me of this:


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean "No Fucks Given" Ambrose :


I don't know why I found him creeped out by his toy adorable


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Dean "No Fucks Given" Ambrose :


Mox, this modest act :lmao

Thoughts on SmackDown below guyssssssss 



Spoiler: spoiler



HOLY SHIT BALLS GETS AMBROSE ON COMMENTARY EVERY FREAKING WEEK! He was AWESOME as usual. Literally had me lol-ing :lol throughout the entire match. He even did a great job hyping everything and everyone up in their own way. Love how he was talking about Goldust and Cody. How he was praising them really highly :mark:. How he hypes up Reigns - you can really tell how fondly they think about each other and how he's kinda proud of how far Reigns has come.

Just another day at the commentary office for Ambrose.... Him, Cole and JBL really need to stop meeting like this (not really!) :lol


















*
“Let’s talk about the big man in the ring right now. The most dominant performer in Survivor Series’ history. My brotha’ from anotha’ mother, Roman Reigns.”* :mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao 

When Cole commented on Dean biting his knuckles and he replied "I'm not worried Michael, just excited" Haaaaaaa Ha Ha Haaaa! :lol 










Love how he kept bringing the commentary back to match as well, exactly how it should be! 

The comments about Rollins being one of his best friends..... Ambrollins fo' life :lol :ex: :faint:
When Ambrose cupped Rollins' face I was gone guys, GONE :lmao :faint: 










Ambrose :mark: -ing when Rollins bumped into the commentary table.
"HE JUST MOVED OUR TABLE!" :mark: 
Dean 'still a mark at heart' Ambrose

The fact that they basically ran for about 45 minutes on Smackdown is freaking awesome. :mark: Not even getting bored once and working matches as if they were fresh. This goes for everyone - not just The Shield. The talent in the main event was ridic!

Ambrose's "I got it man" to Rowan when they tagged and exchanged in the ring.

The Harper and Ambrose action on the ring apron and Ambrose pushing up on his little tippy-toes to get in Harper's face. Gave me some flash backs to the dub. *INSERT CZW AIR HORN HERE* Actually commented when watching it saying "Little Mox and Brodie Lee action on the apron"

Once again Rollins and Cody Rhodes are so damn amazing together. 

Rollins throwing at tantrum when Vicky made it a six man tag :lmao










Love how when the indy guys work the ring together they pull out all the shit that they don't really do when against a WWE guy. The moveset on some of these guys that just doesn't get touched is mind-boggling. Such a waste!

When Ambrose was holding on to Rey's legs and holding him back :lmao before he spun around and kept him to the mat, shaking his head. 










DEM DIMPLES :faint:

DAMN IT 

THERE WAS SO MUCH STUFF AND I CAN'T TYPE IT ALL OUT BECAUSE ITS JUST JKDKGFKGKFGHKJHJHS';;OPOBSBCXNBVM :lol :lmao :lol :lmao 


Not enough gifs on tumblr yet either which is :side::cuss::side::cuss: so can't animate my thoughts right. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> Now I get it why he thinks its weird. Dat face :lol
> 
> reminds me of this:


:lmao:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Xapury said:


> Dat face!



Mmmm.... Not enough lip curl. Needs more lip curl. :lmao











Also... It's shit like this that makes me happy. Just Dev and Havoc. _Awww mannnnn!_


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Mmmm.... Not enough lip curl. Needs more lip curl. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... It's shit like this that makes me happy. Just Dev and Havoc. _Awww mannnnn!_


That tongue :yum:










Tapla did it again, so cute.


----------



## krai999

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

mah brother from another mother roman reigns


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Also... It's shit like this that makes me happy. Just Dev and Havoc. _Awww mannnnn!_


This makes me happy, too. He's a face puller in real life and that is awesome. Love a dude who's silly. I've always thought Havoc was super adorable as well. Right click, save.


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> This makes me happy, too. He's a face puller in real life and that is awesome. Love a dude who's silly. I've always thought Havoc was super adorable as well. Right click, save.


Awww, I love how he's such a down on earth guy, he's not like "eww don't talk to me, I'm more important than you now." No, he didn't get a big head, like other people do when they get famous. I respect him for that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler






VickyAngel said:


>








VickyAngel said:


> :lmao


I swore that I heard this in Miley Cyrus' voice :lmao

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you, Dean Ambrose in a suit



























Doesn't he know that you aren't suppose to have so much damn swag in a suit? :faint:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Awww, I love how he's such a down on earth guy, he's not like "eww don't talk to me, I'm more important than you now." No, he didn't get a big head, like other people do when they get famous. I respect him for that.


He'd be a pretty big jerk if he suddenly didn't talk to some of his best friends. It's not like Punker suddenly ignored Colt after he got signed. But I get what you mean. A lot of people suddenly forget where they came from. He just seems way too laid back to ever have that happen.

And those suit pictures...I love them and hate them because dudes in suits are amazing, but I love my Ambrose in an old t-shirt and jeans...I feel so conflicted!!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This is a message to all the people who usually don't watch Smackdown.

Fucking watch it this time.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> This is a message to all the people who usually don't watch Smackdown.
> 
> Fucking watch it this time.


No need to say it. I will, I so will

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> This is a message to all the people who usually don't watch Smackdown.
> 
> Fucking watch it this time.


Here here!  



Spoiler: Smackdown



Dean-o on commentary GOATing it up! Cole actually told him that many people think he's a "little off", to which Dean responded with, "Aren't all the greats?" :mark: :mark:

Then we get almost an hour of the Shield wrestling to close out the show, with the Wyatt's vs Punk, the Rhodes bros, Rey-rey, and the Usos :mark:. Such an epic showing by all those involved. I loved Bray's promo earlier in the show as well, although it does kind of contradict what HHH said about Bryan being found in the parking lot after RAW


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen I present to you, Dean Ambrose in a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he know that you aren't suppose to have so much damn swag in a suit? :faint:


It's not swag, is class.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> This is a message to all the people who usually don't watch Smackdown.
> 
> Fucking watch it this time.


Already watched it, best sd in months i gotta say ^^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Already watched it, best sd in months i gotta say ^^


Gah, you people are getting me all excited. I can't wait until 7!!! where I live starts until 7pm. so.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I just went to Tumblr, I'm not going back there, is full of spoilers.


----------



## Kenny89

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

At one point the shield were the bomb. They were unstoppable they was on the John Cena's and Punks level. But sadly they have declined in the last couple of months. They have been shitty tag and us champs. And also there not interesting anymore


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Kenny89 said:


> At one point the shield were the bomb. They were unstoppable they was on the John Cena's and Punks level. But sadly they have declined in the last couple of months. They have been shitty tag and us champs. And also there not interesting anymore


Good luck selling THAT message to THIS crowd.. :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Also... It's shit like this that makes me happy. Just Dev and Havoc. _Awww mannnnn!_


DEV :mark: HAVOC :mark: AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Now I get it why he thinks its weird. Dat face :lol
> 
> reminds me of this:


:ti


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Good luck selling THAT message to THIS crowd.. :lmao


To each his or her own, you know? No one will be able to convince me that they're not freaking awesome, though. ^^()


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose is definitely the crack baby of a HBK, Piper, Scott Hall and Jack Tripper orgy gone wrong with a side of coke.
It's marvelous.

There's nothing Joker or Pillman about that bastard.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Amber B said:


> Ambrose is definitely the crack baby of a HBK, Piper, Scott Hall and Jack Tripper orgy gone wrong with a side of coke.
> It's marvelous.
> 
> There's nothing Joker or Pillman about that bastard.


:lol He's hiding it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just got done watching Smackdown....so basically the WWE has that much confidence in The Shield to basically put them in an Iron Man Match. When was the last time you saw anybody get that much time on TV. Epicness, 5 star match all around. Big ups to the Rhodes' who ran the gauntlet as well. 

I'll say more once the west coast gets their chance to experience the epicness.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

We got almost, if not an hour of The Shield


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean Ambrose on commentary was brilliant. :clap :clap

The matches however were a bit disappointing. In both matches the faces got in at least 80% of the offense and it was mainly just the guys getting pulled around the ring into spots. Can I just say I hate that move when they bend over and wait for Goldust to slap them? Yes most moves are setups but that one you can see coming from miles away and it's like why doesn't anyone just step to aside to avoid it?

And that GTS to Rowan. Ew. I like Punk but that thing connected as much as Orton's punt did on Survivor Series.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean Ambrose on commentary was brilliant. :clap :clap
> 
> The matches however were a bit disappointing. In both matches the faces got in at least 80% of the offense and it was mainly just the guys getting pulled around the ring into spots. Can I just say I hate that move when they bend over and wait for Goldust to slap them? Yes most moves are setups but that one you can see coming from miles away and it's like why doesn't anyone just step to aside to avoid it?
> 
> *And that GTS to Rowan. Ew. I like Punk but that thing connected as much as Orton's punt did on Survivor Series.*












Yeah Dean on Commentary, jeez that guy acting like he was on his living room. But Who cares, I loved it.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Punk was booked stronger than hogan. I know he's the veteran and main eventer but jeez, and i agree the booking of the matches has been really hit and miss, and that for like a good portion of the year


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BarneyArmy said:


> Credit to http://wrestlingwithtext.com


Wish Rollins was highlighted more, best wrestler among the Shield easily. Blackout is such a simple but devastating finisher so it needs to be seen more. Oh and i wish Rollins and Reigns would use that tag finisher they did on DB to win the tag titles.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

An understated quality about Roman Reigns is his transparency to casual fans. Considering that internet fans and those who are super smart to the business only makes a short slice of the audience pie, watchability is really important. We purists look for technical proficiency and frown upon the in ring ability of those who don't have a full arsenal of submissions and intricate suplexes, but the majority of the audience is just going to sit and watch the guys go at it without over analyzing. This is where Reigns has quite the strongsuit, as Reigns doesn't perform alot of moves in ring, but everything he does is at a high impact which easily translates to the casual fans who grimace as they watch the tv screen while Reigns cuts a guy in half with a spear. Obviously given the simplistic mechanics of the spear and given the move derives from american football ( the most watched sport in america), it is one of the easiest moves to watch and when properly done get a reaction done in wrestling. This is where having the best spear in the business helps. Aside from that all Reigns does besides take a few bumps and sell is trash talk which is one of the easiest ways to get a reaction. Also, if I am a girl watching wrestling not out of my own choice but maybe because i'm there for my kid or with friend or boyfriend, it is quite possible and likely I am checking guys out. You do not have to be homosexual to recognize that Roman Reigns is not a bad looking man by any stretch, which bodes well in marketability. In addition to the obvious, I think that Reigns being well muscled yet not impossibly jacked helps his look and marketability out in this department. Reigns current character is a guy who doesn't say much yet goes in the ring and impactfully gets the job done every time. That is an easy character to get behind for one with only a casual interest in wrestling which also bodes well for Reigns seeing as how I think alot of fans grow tired of the stereotyped wrestlers who look like their supplement stack contains alot of illegal substances. Given these attributes and barring any misjudgments in booking or a poor character change, Reigns should be successful when given the ball to run with. In short, Reigns is easily appealing to the casual/majority of the fanbase, which is crucial to success. 

Now from an analytical standpoint, Roman Reigns has been in the business for a very short time and yet is already grasping selling and from what I see is in fact improving despite what others will lament. Given that Reigns can sell and as he learns storytelling and ideally develops some psychology usage (I don't think Reigns is a guy who needs to be a heavy psychology user outside of defensive purposes), he will be able to wrestle longer length matches without s quality drop, a important tool to have seeing as how big ppv matches commonly run about 20 minutes. Reigns doesn't take crazy bumps with regularity and carries a low risk moveset unlike Seth Rollins and came into the wwe fresh without any wrestling mileage on his body working for a career shortening place like czw like Dean, so given this plus the fact that he is only 28, Reigns should be able to hold longevity in the company. Reigns has a presence/it factor about him as well which even if he is in a less than stellar program (which hasn't happened yet seeing as how the Shield has been involved in interesting situations), Reigns will be watchable.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Random Smackdown gifs. Enjoy


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



















:faint:


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SoupBro said:


> Oh and i wish Rollins and Reigns would use that tag finisher they did on DB to win the tag titles.












:mark: yes!


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> :mark: yes!


Second this :mark: :mark: 



SubZero3:16 said:


> :faint:



:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:

Always got time for that :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> Random Smackdown gifs. Enjoy


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean was fucking gold on commentary.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Seriously Vince get this guy a L'Oreal or Pantene Pro-V contract. (think about the mainstream exposure Vince, you know you want it)


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SoupBro said:


> Wish Rollins was highlighted more, best wrestler among the Shield easily. Blackout is such a simple but devastating finisher so it needs to be seen more. Oh and i wish Rollins and Reigns would use that tag finisher they did on DB to win the tag titles.


I've always loved that move, but I remember a lot of people thinking it was dumb when the Shield first showed up. It's just so different (i.e. it's not another fireman's carry into something >.<) and quick and it looks great. And I totally thought that that finisher when they won the belts was going to be their Hart Attack or something. I was bummed out that they never really did it again.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seriously Vince get this guy a L'Oreal or Pantene Pro-V contract. (think about the mainstream exposure Vince, you know you want it)


I can already see him say that line: "L'Oreal because you're worth it :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I've always loved that move, but I remember a lot of people thinking it was dumb when the Shield first showed up. It's just so different (i.e. it's not another fireman's carry into something >.<) and quick and it looks great. And I totally thought that that finisher when they won the belts was going to be their Hart Attack or something. I was bummed out that they never really did it again.


I really love Seth's blackout, It's quick, effective and gets it done.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I can already see him say that line: "L'Oreal because you're worth it :lol


Throw in that wink from the SS promo at the end and shampoo sales will _skyrocket_.


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Seth Rollins is considered to be the most pushed member of the Shield by the fans.

Reigns is becoming a MONSTAH.

Dean Ambrose can just fuck off. He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.


----------



## shought321

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So what are Rollins and Reigns notable for that Ambrose isn't?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> *Seth Rollins is considered to be the most pushed member of the Shield by the fans.*
> 
> Reigns is becoming a MONSTAH.
> 
> Dean Ambrose can just fuck off. He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.


:kobe

Really?


----------



## jewels14

Nostalgia said:


> Their debut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their debut match which was the best match of 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their WrestleMania debut and match around 7 minutes in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other good moments/matches:


Excellent reply thankyou


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Dean Ambrose can just fuck off. He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.


umm...he faced the Undertaker and had an excellent showing in the MITB match and thats not even all of it. get outta here, son.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I cannot wait for their DVD to be released. It's just about as much as you can pack into a one year span for a debuting stable.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Seth Rollins is considered to be the most pushed member of the Shield by the fans.
> 
> Reigns is becoming a MONSTAH.
> 
> Dean Ambrose can just fuck off. He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.














Eddie Ray said:


> umm...he faced the Undertaker and had an excellent showing in the MITB match and thats not even all of it. get outta here, son.


This :clap Besides we love all three of the boys in here.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Seth Rollins is considered to be the most pushed member of the Shield by the fans.
> 
> Reigns is becoming a MONSTAH.
> 
> Dean Ambrose can just fuck *me.** He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.



Corrected that for you :lmao


-

Seriously though, each to their own with Ambrose but you're missing out if you don't get it... Just sayin'

All three of them have been killin' it night after night anyway


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Anyone have a link to last night's SD? Really wanna see dat Dean commentary.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Anyone have a link to last night's SD? Really wanna see dat Dean commentary.


Just messaged you a link


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

OH MY GOD!!
Just watched the Smackdown Exclusive WWE App Part... Dean :banderas

*---->* http://vimeo.com/80654813#

_"The Shield has a Plan A. A Plan B. A Plan C, D, E and F!"_

_"Let me ask you guys a question. Has a WWE Championship of any kind ever changed hands on the WWE App?"
_
"No."
"Nope."
"Not yet."

_"Then tonight could be *A HISTORIC NIGHT!!!!!!!!!"*
_

(I know most Ambrose Stans have already seen this, but FUCK I HAVEN'T!!! :mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> _"Let me ask you guys a question. Has a WWE Championship of any kind ever changed hands on the WWE App?"
> _
> "No."
> "Nope."
> "Not yet."
> 
> _"Then tonight could be *A HISTORIC NIGHT!!!!!!!!!"*
> _


That was GLORIOUS.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOD!!
> Just watched the Smackdown Exclusive WWE App Part... Dean :banderas
> 
> *---->* http://vimeo.com/80654813#
> 
> _"The Shield has a Plan A. A Plan B. A Plan C, D, E and F!"_
> 
> _"Let me ask you guys a question. Has a WWE Championship of any kind ever changed hands on the WWE App?"
> _
> "No."
> "Nope."
> "Not yet."
> 
> _"Then tonight could be *A HISTORIC NIGHT!!!!!!!!!"*
> _
> 
> (I know most Ambrose Stans have already seen this, but FUCK I HAVEN'T!!! :mark: :mark: :mark


How he stood up in his seat though :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Love how he was constantly making Michael look like an idiot/so small.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Love it. Thank you, NeyNey.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> How he stood up in his seat though :lmao :lmao :lmao


Best. :clap

Man... Life never gets boring if you're a Fan of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose showed just how good he is on Smackdown...god damn!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> Best. :clap
> 
> Man... Life never gets boring if you're a Fan of Dean Ambrose.


Yeah WWE got a lot more fun since he's been around  Thnx for sharing the link I don't have the app so I never watch these things glad I did now, Ambrose was epic as usually. "You want me to take over Michael?" :lol Won't mind if he would, I think he would be a great commentator.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> Best. :clap
> 
> Man... Life never gets boring if you're a Fan of Dean Ambrose.


Right? Bless this man and his weird awesomeness.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose is just too good. I don't know if he'll ever get to be the number one guy in the company but he'll be the most cheered one day, just like CM Punk. His talent is too great to be held back.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Seth Rollins is considered to be the most pushed member of the Shield by the fans.
> 
> Reigns is becoming a MONSTAH.
> 
> Dean Ambrose can just fuck off. He's only notable for being the "leader" of the Shield and his pseudo-rivalry with Foley.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


















Alright see, my love is Dean Ambrose, but *goddamn* Roman I'm going to need you to keep the Sexy down to a minimum please.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



napalmdestruction said:


> Ambrose is just too good. I don't know if he'll ever get to be the number one guy in the company but he'll be the most cheered one day, just like CM Punk. His talent is too great to be held back.


It would be great to see him as the main villain on the WWE though. Imagine the chaos.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



napalmdestruction said:


> Ambrose is just too good. I don't know if he'll ever get to be the number one guy in the company but he'll be the most cheered one day, just like CM Punk. His talent is too great to be held back.


Yep, this man is just too good. He can talk, we've just seen that. He can go in the ring we've seen that. I don't care what others say he's got the look( 6'4 230lbs that ain't no "vanilla midget"), he is his own worst enemy really as long as he don't fuck up he'll be a star. The other two are also close of what you can call a total package. Wow what a mark i am :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Alright see, my love is Dean Ambrose, but *goddamn* Roman I'm going to need you to keep the Sexy down to a minimum please.


He can't help it.









He's just born that way.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just born that way.


Hahaa, it made me think of that lady gaga song. Oh and my brother said yesterday that Roman's hair looks like doll's hair. I was like wtf? I mean yeah his hair is gorgeous, but why was he looking at it?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOD!!
> Just watched the Smackdown Exclusive WWE App Part... Dean :banderas
> 
> *---->* http://vimeo.com/80654813#
> 
> _"The Shield has a Plan A. A Plan B. A Plan C, D, E and F!"_
> 
> _"Let me ask you guys a question. Has a WWE Championship of any kind ever changed hands on the WWE App?"
> _
> "No."
> "Nope."
> "Not yet."
> 
> _"Then tonight could be *A HISTORIC NIGHT!!!!!!!!!"*
> _


What a goofball.  If he ever gets injured (and I hope he doesn't), I would be totally fine if they pulled a Punker and had him on commentary for a month.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Hahaa, it made me think of that lady gaga song. Oh and my brother said yesterday that Roman's hair looks like doll's hair. I was like wtf? I mean yeah his hair is gorgeous, but why was he looking at it?


That's what happens when you got that premium Samoan Remy. EVERYONE is drawn to that hair.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just born that way.


Oh yeah, I noticed that one. I swear he's been upping the pretty factor lately. Must be all that L'oreal.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> What a goofball.  If he ever gets injured (and I hope he doesn't), I would be totally fine if they pulled a Punker and had him on commentary for a month.


That would be glorious! :mark: but you know what would be more glorious? Having all Shield members do commentary, instead of JBL, lawler and cole. Imagine it.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> That would be glorious! :mark: but you know what would be more glorious? Having all Shield members do commentary, instead of JBL, lawler and cole. Imagine it.


I could get behind some sort of Shield commentary invasion.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I could get behind some sort of Shield commentary invasion.


That would be the best thing ever I swear.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1869974-cm-punk-vs-the-shield-opens-up-exciting-possibilities-for-both-sides

Oh man, the poll kind of hurt my feels. But oh well. Interesting article whatsoever.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is definitely the crack baby of a HBK, Piper, Scott Hall and Jack Tripper orgy gone wrong with a side of coke.
> It's marvelous.
> 
> There's nothing Joker or Pillman about that bastard.


Lol jack tripper!! I love that show but I can totally see jack tripper in him hahaha.

As for joker sometimes he makes that same strange sound that heath ledger joker would make....its hard to explain lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Jimshine said:


>


LOL! yaaasss

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@amber.....here is a gif of pillman....totally giving me dean vibes in this gif lol









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> @amber.....here is a gif of pillman....totally giving me dean vibes in this gif lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:thumbup: yes, totally feeling the ambrose vibe, and is it bad that I think that Pillman wasn't all that bad looking? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> :thumbup: yes, totally feeling the ambrose vibe, and is it bad that I think that Pillman wasn't all that bad looking?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No its not at all because I feel the same way lol.

He has the lip thing going on in that gif too lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Did I hurt the Ambrose fanboys?


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Did I hurt the Ambrose fanboys?


Where did you do that, i'd like to see.


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SoupBro said:


> Where did you do that, i'd like to see.


A bunch of butthurt Ambrose marks gave me negative rep all because I said he's the least useful of the Shield members and will have no future. Think about it, when your team member is Rock's cousin and isn't your stereotypical fat Samoan but a huge fuckin' beast that satisfies Vince's criteria/fetish, chances are you'll be sent off to Main Event forever while he becomes the focal point.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just gave you some green, i'm not one to give red to someone for stating your opinion. I'd disagree with what you're saying about Dean though. Seth is my favorite of the 3 but i would say overall Dean is the most talented among them mainly because he is just a natural on the mic and being able to cut a promo seems to be one of the bigger things you need to know these days. Even of Reigns becomes a focal point why does it mean Dean would be shipped off to Main Event? I could easily see him feuding with Reigns and beating him everytime through various means until that one big match where he finally loses. 

The only issue i have with this thread is if you criticize Dean or Reigns you'll be looked as a troll because this thread is 95% positive. I understand some people don't share the same opinions as me so there's no need to be angry about it lol. But then again i have no idea what you said, you could have been trolling or baiting them lol. I think all 3 guys are talented, 1 guy is amazing at promos, one in the ring and the other has the look.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Poor guy. I would've gone past my breaking point of all of those people touching me week in and week out.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> A bunch of butthurt Ambrose marks gave me negative rep all because I said he's the least useful of the Shield members and will have no future. Think about it, when your team member is Rock's cousin and isn't your stereotypical fat Samoan but a huge fuckin' beast that satisfies Vince's criteria/fetish, chances are you'll be sent off to Main Event forever while he becomes the focal point.


Eh, some people might be upset, but I think most of us who post in here, although we might disagree and might squabble about it, everybody has a different opinion and there's nothing wrong with yours. I've been subscribing to the Cabana "wrestling is subjective" school of thought, so rock on. We're suppose to hate him anyway. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Poor guy. I would've gone past my breaking point of all of those people touching me week in and week out.


I noticed that bit and all I could think of was him saying "yeah, I get it" to those fangirls on the side. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't think the through the crowd thing is cool anymore. Course the fact that I think he's the only one who reacts to it works for his character.

And in regards to Pillman/Ambrose comparisons...I could see him fighting a giant pencil.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LOL fighting a giant pencil

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So, no Santa, Ambrose?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@subzero your sig makes me 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SoupBro said:


> The only issue i have with this thread is if you criticize Dean or Reigns you'll be looked as a troll because this thread is 95% positive. I understand some people don't share the same opinions as me so there's no need to be angry about it lol. But then again i have no idea what you said, you could have been trolling or baiting them lol. I think all 3 guys are talented, 1 guy is amazing at promos, one in the ring and the other has the look.


There's a right way to offer criticism and I'm sure the fanboys and girls in this thread will accept it. 

The problem with that guy is that he's an obvious troll (not judging just from this thread) and he just talked shit about Ambrose to get under people's skin. There's no rationale or thought behind most of his posts.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> @subzero your sig makes me
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



napalmdestruction said:


> There's a right way to offer criticism and I'm sure the fanboys and girls in this thread will accept it.
> 
> The problem with that guy is that he's an obvious troll (not judging just from this thread) and he just talked shit about Ambrose to get under people's skin. There's no rationale or thought behind most of his posts.


Hey if he don't get ambrose, he don't get ambrose. Let's be honest he's not your typical cookie cutter. He will get himin due time


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> Let's be honest he's not your typical cookie cutter.


Which is exactly why I adore him. And he's pretty to look at. But if he wasn't a special little snowflake, I wouldn't be as smitten with him as I am.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


>












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I know I should probably put this on the Graphics Showroom section, but could anybody photoshop a christmas hat on some Ambrose pic and make it avatar size? Would be very much appreciated! 

The :ambrose smiley with the hat would be fine too


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I know I should probably put this on the Graphics Showroom section, but could anybody photoshop a christmas hat on some Ambrose pic and make it avatar size? Would be very much appreciated!
> 
> The :ambrose smiley with the hat would be fine too











So it's an older pic, but he was already a Christmas elf once.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


I still can't believe he's dead, and the irony of his dead just makes it that much more worse.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I forgot to mention when I was at kmart I was looking through the posters and came across a wwe poster that had the shield on it. They also had theys framed 8x10s....all of them sold out except for curtis axel lol....it was actually a really good pic of him with the belt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I still can't believe he's dead, and the irony of his dead just makes it that much more worse.


Totally sucks! I have fast and the furious posters on my wall...I just feel sad when I look at them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I forgot to mention when I was at kmart I was looking through the posters and came across a wwe poster that had the shield on it. They also had theys framed 8x10s....all of them sold out except for curtis axel lol....it was actually a really good pic of him with the belt.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Poor Joe Hennig. They just can't get it right with him. It's a shame, he's an exemplary wrestler. Maybe they could put him with (or opposite) Ambrose or Rollins and maybe some personality and style would rub off, like they did with Roman.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Being paired with Heyman and opposite Punk did nothing for him, I'd rather not have Ambrose or Rollins in a boring feud with Axel :


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Being paired with Heyman and opposite Punk did nothing for him, I'd rather not have Ambrose or Rollins in a boring feud with Axel :


Right? Ambrose would decimate axel in the mic and that whole feud would be over in one promo, and we all know who came out victorious. Same with Seth, one match with a GOW and that feud would be over.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Poor Joe Hennig. They just can't get it right with him. It's a shame, he's an exemplary wrestler..


My feelings exactly. I don't know what would end up working for him, though, especially since his promos are pretty rough.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Eww. Please keep Axel away from Ambrose and Rollins unless it's in some squash match. If being around the GOAT Heyman didn't rub some personality off on him, I don't see anyone else helping him. You can tell Axel tries though but he just can't connect with the crowd.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Eww. Please keep Axel away from Ambrose and Rollins unless it's in some squash match. If being around the GOAT Heyman didn't rub some personality off on him, I don't see anyone else helping him. You can tell Axel tries though but he just can't connect with the crowd.


Well, then I don't know what could work for him, but yeah, I don't want him near The Shield. Ever.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










TAPLA!! Omg.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

:lmao Well Sethie dear, you are quite pretty.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

:lmao awesome find.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Good lord is that a troll face or what. :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So are Shield becoming a tweeners? Everyone cheers for them everytime they come out. It's a nice idea.

But then again, looking at WWE's last face changes (Sheamus, Orton etc), they haven't been very good.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



optikk sucks said:


> So are Shield becoming a tweeners? Everyone cheers for them everytime they come out. It's a nice idea.
> 
> But then again, looking at WWE's last face changes (Sheamus, Orton etc), they haven't been very good.


No they are not becoming tweeners, it would be cool though, they are heels that people like. They are not the type of heels that are like "oh I'm a heel so I'm on the bad side, supporting the bad guys." They are like lone evil wolves. They are on their own little sphere. Wait isn't that what a tweener is? I just confused myself.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



optikk sucks said:


> So are Shield becoming a tweeners? Everyone cheers for them everytime they come out. It's a nice idea.


The Shield has always gotten face pops, though. Even when Ambrose was going head to head with The Undertaker, the crowd would cheer for them. The only times they get proper heel heat is when they're directly acting on the actions of HHH against Daniel Bryan. The crowd is content to see everybody else get those beatdowns.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



optikk sucks said:


> So are Shield becoming a tweeners? Everyone cheers for them everytime they come out. It's a nice idea.
> 
> But then again, looking at WWE's last face changes (Sheamus, Orton etc), they haven't been very good.


I think it depends in what city they are, and what exactly they do. When they where in my country they didn't get any cheers at all and I've seen some other videos where they got bood loudly as well. And as said before, they get the loudest heel reactions when they work for the corporation. And what's a tweener?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> TAPLA!! Omg.


:lmao that must be the coolest troll face I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Just how uncanny are the figures’ likenesses? Well, they somehow managed to unnerve The Shield’s wildcard, Ambrose.

“I stared at [my figure] for a couple of minutes, and then I put it down and said ‘I’m just going to pretend that this is a thing that doesn’t exist,’ because it weirds me out,” the United States Champion told WWE.com. “It’s strange to see stuff like that.” 

:lmao Fess up girls, who has theirs on pre-order?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> :lmao Fess up girls, who has theirs on pre-order?


Haha, like I said a few pages ago, the figures kinda weird me out. If I were a little kid, I'd probably be all over it. I have one of Punker that my husband got me for Christmas a few years ago and I thought it was a joke gift. He was dead serious. He hung it on our wall and won't let me take it down. ^^() I'm just hoping that he doesn't think about getting the Ambrose one. Our roommate teased at getting me it. >.< Now if she got me the real deal, that'd be a different story.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Haha, like I said a few pages ago, the figures kinda weird me out. If I were a little kid, I'd probably be all over it. I have one of Punker that my husband got me for Christmas a few years ago and I thought it was a joke gift. He was dead serious. He hung it on our wall and won't let me take it down. ^^() I'm just hoping that he doesn't think about getting the Ambrose one. Our roommate teased at getting me it. >.< Now if she got me the real deal, that'd be a different story.


Those figurines are kind of creepy, like the standees. and more because a bunch of girls bought them. In all honesty, I would be creeped out as well.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Those figurines are kind of creepy, like the standees. and more because a bunch of girls bought them. In all honesty, I would be creeped out as well.


Whatever floats people's boats, I suppose, as long as they're not hurting anyone. I do think his quote is funny though. 

Also, hey, hey, hey, hey ladies...and gents...I got an e-mail from Turnbuckle Tees saying that for their Cyber Monday deal, shirts are 25% off (with code 25off). So if anyone wants to get a sweet Explicit shirt (like the one I happen to be wearing now...I'm not a sad dork, really), now would be a good time.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Whatever floats people's boats, I suppose, as long as they're not hurting anyone. I do think his quote is funny though.
> 
> Also, hey, hey, hey, hey ladies...and gents...I got an e-mail from Turnbuckle Tees saying that for their Cyber Monday deal, shirts are 25% off (with code 25off). So if anyone wants to get a sweet Explicit shirt (like the one I happen to be wearing now...I'm not a sad dork, really), now would be a good time.


Cool, I'm still trying to save money though because I want to buy his DvD's.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Cool, I'm still trying to save money though because I want to buy his DvD's.


I just figured I'd through it out there. The DVD sites probably have some sort of deal today, too. You should check them out.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I just figured I'd through it out there. The DVD sites probably have some sort of deal today, too. You should check them out.


Ok.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ask someone to get you a DVD as a Christmas present ^^^


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ask someone to get you a DVD as a Christmas present ^^^


:lmao yeah I'll do that. Will you get me a Jon Moxley DVD Quoth the Raven?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Haha you know I would, being the kind man that I am but I just ordered Tyler Black: God's Last Gift and Tyler Black: Rise from the Fall from the ROH website so am outta cash :lol

Next year maybe lol :lol


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Haha you know I would, being the kind man that I am but I just ordered Tyler Black: God's Last Gift and Tyler Black: Rise from the Fall from the ROH website so am outta cash :lol


I was kinda eyeing one of those myself. Shame on me, I never really watched any of his ROH stuff. I knew about him and had listened to his podcast with Cabana right as he left for FCW, but I first started watching him in developmental. I clearly have a lot of old stuff to sift through. 

I have seen his one Wrestling Society X tag match with Jimmy Jacobs, though. ^^() That is worth a laugh or two. And no, I never watched that show, I just found their bit on youtube. Even they couldn't save that show. ^^()


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I was kinda eyeing one of those myself. Shame on me, I never really watched any of his ROH stuff. I knew about him and had listened to his podcast with Cabana right as he left for FCW, but I first started watching him in developmental. I clearly have a lot of old stuff to sift through.
> 
> I have seen his one Wrestling Society X tag match with Jimmy Jacobs, though. ^^() That is worth a laugh or two. And no, I never watched that show, I just found their bit on youtube. Even they couldn't save that show. ^^()



If nothing else, you should atleast watch his match against Davey Richards for the ROH title at Death Before Dishonor VIII. Amazing match but got removed from Youtube. Should still be up on Dailymotion.

And yeah, I actually got an email from ROH about his Rise from the Fall DVD which had a great discount due to Thanksgiving weekend. Then I saw it only covers the 2nd half of his ROH career and not the period when he used to be in the Age of the Fall. So I ordered the first half- God's Last Gift too :lol

It's amazing when you think about it. He was only 23/24 years old when he won the World Title.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_unf_


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Haha you know I would, being the kind man that I am but I just ordered Tyler Black: God's Last Gift and Tyler Black: Rise from the Fall from the ROH website so am outta cash :lol
> 
> Next year maybe lol :lol


Alright, I'm going to remember this. So don't be surprised if I send you a PM asking you to buy me a DVD.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> If nothing else, you should atleast watch his match against Davey Richards for the ROH title at Death Before Dishonor VIII. Amazing match but got removed from Youtube. Should still be up on Dailymotion.
> 
> And yeah, I actually got an email from ROH about his Rise from the Fall DVD which had a great discount due to Thanksgiving weekend. Then I saw it only covers the 2nd half of his ROH career and not the period when he used to be in the Age of the Fall. So I ordered the first half- God's Last Gift too :lol
> 
> It's amazing when you think about it. He was only 23/24 years old when he won the World Title.


Come on ROH, with a name like "Rise from the Fall" you would think it would include the Age of the Fall stuff. >.< They should've just named it Tyler Black: Guitar Hero Legend. (Bit of a joke from that podcast...)

I've never been able to really get into Davey's stuff, at least of what I've seen, but I have heard that that match is pretty freaking awesome, so I'll have to snoop around a bit. I'm going to need to dig up some footage since I've decided I'm going to make him a stupid little MV too...I just need an appropriate song with the word bitch in the title so I can make The Shield Bitch Trilogy. (I have a very sad life...)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yeah I think the God's Last Gift DVD ends with Tyler getting ejected from the Age of the Fall and this new DVD shows his solo career take off and all.

Yeah, not too keen on Davey either, and ROH has that finisher abuse tradition, but so does WWE these days. That was one match where I didn't mind it that much though. And I like it because it told a great story. When the match begins, the hate for Tyler is nuclear, with "Fuck you Tyler", "You can't beat him" chants all breaking out during the match. By the end though, he wins the fans over and they applaud both men (Y)

Shield bitch trilogy? :lol Good luck, certainly interested to see that :


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I think the God's Last Gift DVD ends with Tyler getting ejected from the Age of the Fall and this new DVD shows his solo career take off and all.
> 
> Yeah, not too keen on Davey either, and ROH has that finisher abuse tradition, but so does WWE these days. That was one match where I didn't mind it that much though. And I like it because it told a great story. When the match begins, the hate for Tyler is nuclear, with "Fuck you Tyler", "You can't beat him" chants all breaking out during the match. By the end though, he wins the fans over and they applaud both men (Y)
> 
> Shield bitch trilogy? :lol Good luck, certainly interested to see that :


Don't get me wrong, Davey is amazing at what he does, but his style isn't quite my tastes. He's kinda funny though, outside of the ring. I really like his podcast with Cabana where he talks about his love of 80s music and his experience with online dating.

It's kinda funny that you say the Tyler hate was nuclear because he just seems like a natural face to me. He just feels lovable. Maybe I say that because the majority of what I've seen is his FCW stuff (not counting the Shield stuff) and he was so damn over with that crowd.

I decided to make it a bitch trilogy after I thought of using Move Bitch for Reigns and Subzero supported it. ^^() After all those spears at SS, it seemed appropriate.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Is Roman still doing his awesome Bane punch? I've not seen him use it for a while, and always preferred it to the spear.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Don't get me wrong, Davey is amazing at what he does, but his style isn't quite my tastes. He's kinda funny though, outside of the ring. I really like his podcast with Cabana where he talks about his love of 80s music and his experience with online dating.
> 
> It's kinda funny that you say the Tyler hate was nuclear because he just seems like a natural face to me. He just feels lovable. Maybe I say that because the majority of what I've seen is his FCW stuff (not counting the Shield stuff) and he was so damn over with that crowd.
> 
> I decided to make it a bitch trilogy after I thought of using Move Bitch for Reigns and Subzero supported it. ^^() After all those spears at SS, it seemed appropriate.


Dean was over with the FCW crowd as well even though he was a heel there.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Dean was over with the FCW crowd as well even though he was a heel there.


Very true. I don't know. Seth still feels huggable and angry heel Seth/Tyler still feels a little weird to me. 

And I thought I saw Roman use that punch on Smackdown at some point, although yes, I don't think he's been using it nearly as much.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

For God's sake make Dean ambrose defend his us title tonight. Or a #1 con match.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> For God's sake make Dean ambrose defend his us title tonight. Or a #1 con match.


AMEN TO THIS! He hasn't had a meaningful feud for it in a while and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> AMEN TO THIS! He hasn't had a meaningful feud for it in a while and it's so frustrating.


This, I really believe a guy like Ambrose can make the us title matter again, but once again WWE doesn't give a fuck and just let him use it like some kind of accessorie :side:












Ninja Rollins is in the house, seriously WWE should consider this for a gimmick :lol.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Ninja Rollins is in the house, seriously WWE should consider this for a gimmick :lol.


Only if he gets to keep the sweater.  I love how he's looking all badass and crazy, but he's just hanging out by a soda fountain. :lol


----------



## SportsFan4Life

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Very true. I don't know. Seth still feels huggable and angry heel Seth/Tyler still feels a little weird to me.
> 
> And I thought I saw Roman use that punch on Smackdown at some point, although yes, I don't think he's been using it nearly as much.


Nah that's not the "superman" punch that he hasn't used for a good while - the one I think your thinking of is the jumping strike he does to the chest its kinda like the NFL stiff arm

Basically he jumps and strikes them in the chest


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Don't get me wrong, Davey is amazing at what he does, but his style isn't quite my tastes. He's kinda funny though, outside of the ring. I really like his podcast with Cabana where he talks about his love of 80s music and his experience with online dating.
> 
> It's kinda funny that you say the Tyler hate was nuclear because he just seems like a natural face to me. He just feels lovable. Maybe I say that because the majority of what I've seen is his FCW stuff (not counting the Shield stuff) and he was so damn over with that crowd.
> 
> I decided to make it a bitch trilogy after I thought of using Move Bitch for Reigns and Subzero supported it. ^^() After all those spears at SS, it seemed appropriate.



Technically Tyler was a face but the fans everywhere just didn't accept him as The Man in ROH and shitted on him everywhere he went. He just couldn't win their respect despite everything. At one point in this match, he does something really cool and the fans still chant "You still suck" :lol Dat Toronto crowd.

The hate for him starts disappearing midway through the match and by the end, he's won the fans over though.

He did turn heel later, when it was announced he was signing with the WWE and he did a CM Punk by claiming he'll take the ROH title with him. Also, turned against the fans who were calling him a sellout.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> He did turn heel later, when it was announced he was signing with the WWE and he did a CM Punk by claiming he'll take the ROH title with him. Also, turned against the fans who were calling him a sellout.



Speaking of that, here's a promo from Seth/Tyler (at 18:48 btw)






lel what a heel.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jamal. said:


> Speaking of that, here's a promo from Seth/Tyler (at 18:48 btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lel what a heel.


Ugh, what a jerk!  I can't help but smile at the 3 year thing since it's been a bit over 3 years since then. Also, I started thinking he kinda looked like Johnny Gargano a bit near the end there, the way his hair was.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> This, I really believe a guy like Ambrose can make the us title matter again, but once again WWE doesn't give a fuck and just let him use it like some kind of accessorie :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ninja Rollins is in the house, seriously WWE should consider this for a gimmick :lol*.


NINJA ROLLINS FTMFW!! 
And about Dean, he put the US title over in a promo saying that it was more important than the WWE Championship just because he's holding it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jamal. said:


> Speaking of that, here's a promo from Seth/Tyler (at 18:48 btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lel what a heel.


:lmao I really hate him like that


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jamal. said:


> Speaking of that, here's a promo from Seth/Tyler (at 18:48 btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lel what a heel.


Alright I can see it now.
YO! CM Punk get out of Tyler's body.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> This, I really believe a guy like Ambrose can make the us title matter again, but once again WWE doesn't give a fuck and just let him use it like some kind of accessorie :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja Rollins is in the house, seriously WWE should consider this for a gimmick :lol.


The first time i saw that pic i thought Rollins in a magician gimmick or some shit like Chris Angel, i think it would be cool to see.

Btw.. It happened to me some times.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

CM Punk vs The Shield for TLC ppv! I think we're getting our feud sooner than you think!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

dean's face lol








seth being a cute asshole


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_Swag walk of The Shield_


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _Swag walk of The Shield_


I don't know...that Ambrose looks like he's suspiciously doing some of his sweet dance moves...


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So, let's talk about this The Shield vs CM Punk match. :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _Swag walk of The Shield_


They are happy. :


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> dean's face lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seth being a cute asshole


Those dimples, goddamit Dean,


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> So, let's talk about this The Shield vs CM Punk match. :mark:


If The Shield wins, I would be genuinely surprised.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The facial expressions. Priceless.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

well damn


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _Swag walk of The Shield_


*cue music*

What's your definition of dirty, baby? 
Don't you think it's time you had sex with me?
I want your sex. I want your love.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> well damn


He needs to stop :faint:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He needs to stop :faint:


Agree. 

Stop making that hair look fabulous! The way he threw his head back, not a strand out of place! PRAISE GAWWWDD!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Holy Fucking match, now that's what I call a Team.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Glad shield are back to winning ways! no more tension ( For now).Punk better not win that match though, shield losing clean in a handicap match would be crap.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

so proud of ninja rollins for that winning pin!


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm now convinced that all three of these guys have solid futures in the company with Reigns being the most successful. If I had my choice it would probably be Ambrose but that's on preference.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shield should probably go over at TLC. Punk likely puts up a great fight but falls to Reigns' spear. At the Rumble, Punk eliminates Reigns last to win and go to Mania.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> *cue music*
> 
> What's your definition of dirty, baby?
> Don't you think it's time you had sex with me?
> I want your sex. I want your love.


That thirst :lmao, I would love to see him dance.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Shield should probably go over at TLC. Punk likely puts up a great fight but falls to Reigns' spear. At the Rumble, Punk eliminates Reigns last to win and go to Mania.


That would be great :agree:


Found some funny pictures of Ambrose 









Old man Ambrose part 2











Dean rockin a fanny pack











Dean rockin a suit 











I still think he's the most gorgeous man alive though :faint:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Who do you guys think is going to face Punk on friday? I vote for Dean but you know, I don't know,


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@vicky do you have the full shot of the photo in your avatar pic? I like that pic....i have a thing for angel wings lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> @vicky do you have the full shot of the photo in your avatar pic? I like that pic....i have a thing for angel wings lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I sent you a PM.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I sent you a PM.


Got it, checking it now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> well damn


Haha, my thoughts exactly.  As usual, I'm gonna have to wait a bit to check out Raw, but I am looking forward to what Punker and the Shield boys can dish out at TLC.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Who do you guys think is going to face Punk on friday? I vote for Dean but you know, I don't know,


If punk has any influence then it will be Ambrose. I hope its Ambrose but i imagine rollins would be equally as amazing and a definite sought after match up


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm not sure I'm looking forward to the handicap match at TLC. How exactly can this be booked to keep both The Shield and Punk looking strong. Personally, I see three ways that this match could go but, I'm not sure they keep everyone strong.

1.) Have The Shield dominate. This is the way that match should be booked just have The Shield destroy Punk. But, don't know what this does for Punk.

2.) Have The Shield make a mistake. This could happen. Have The Shield at some point make a big mistake have Reigns miss a spear and nail Ambrose or Rollins miss a flying knee and nail Ambrose.

3.) Turn CM Punk heel. I know this is not likely to happen but, they could have Ambrose and Rollins join Punk in a three way attack on Reigns. Thus turning Punk heel and also turning Reigns face. The same scenario could work using Ambrose and Reigns and turning Rollins face.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Dean rockin a fanny pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean rockin a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think he's the most gorgeous man alive though :faint:


First off, we all know that he wears the fanny pack like it's a bolt from freaking Zeus, or something.

Second, damn you, you're killing me here. It's too early and my heart can't take it!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

ROLLINS :mark:



TheVipersGirl said:


>


 > ALL.

Couldn't wait to read all your comments about Romans "_That hurt sooo soooo baaad... mhaaaaa~_" - face :lmao :banderas

Also Tapla is a fucking GODESS!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


>



#ThankYouBigShow

Also regarding the Punk vs shield member on Smackdown as much as I love Ambrose I really don't want them rushing into this kinda thing. I absolutely vote for Rollins.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Who do you guys think is going to face Punk on friday? I vote for Dean but you know, I don't know,


I would love to see Rollins in that match, he didn't had that many singles matches and I think those two would be amazing in the ring. I would still :mark: if its Ambrose though.



Luces said:


> First off, we all know that he wears the fanny pack like it's a bolt from freaking Zeus, or something.
> 
> Second, damn you, you're killing me here. It's too early and my heart can't take it!


The guy is amazing but a fanny pack











NeyNey said:


> ROLLINS :mark:
> 
> > ALL.
> 
> Couldn't wait to read all your comments about Romans "_That hurt sooo soooo baaad... mhaaaaa~_" - face :lmao :banderas
> 
> Also Tapla is a fucking GODESS!


Gosh her fan art is amazing.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Can we have a moment of silence right here to admire the beauty that is Dean's fucking guns?









































Now, last night it looked like The Shield had a lot of fun during their match. Their faces, manuerisms, just everything. Night in and night out, they are consistently putting on match of the night no matter what show they're on. You can tell that they get it. They are out there trying to change the game and you can see that. 


It's the little things






























Who else do you see selling like that nowadays?


Since I just got to work, I'm gonna go watch the match again. It was that damn good.


Hopefully something changes though for their match at TLC with Punk. 3 on 1 Handicap match screams just another RAW match to me. There's gotta be a stipulation added or something.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

GUYS. Sono here, help a fellow Shield fanatic out and vote for Cinemaniacs.

Ambrose would be proud.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1042201-history-tag-team-draft-match-4-da-aussie-conexion-vs-cinemaniacs-vote-2.html


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> The guy is amazing but a fanny pack


What? You've never seen the promo where he talks about the fanny pack?  (Specifically 1:20)


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'll vote for you for DAT Love Exposure love


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>












:cool2:ex::lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So far I haven't been too into Tapla's art (the chibi style used is a bit much for me), but damn that is a great drawing.

Also yes Dean's guns be smokin'.

I've missed out on about a couple weeks of raw/smackdown now. I have a lot of reading up to do.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Also, Punk vs Rollins on Smackdown please!!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Eddie Ray said:


> If punk has any influence then it will be Ambrose. I hope its Ambrose but i imagine rollins would be equally as amazing and a definite sought after match up


Anyone of the three will be fine, but still Dean is my fave so...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Also, Punk vs Rollins on Smackdown please!!



This. 












Save Dean v Punk for when they finally feud. Not just some thrown together match for smackdown. Let them meet for the first time on a PPV.


I wouldn't be surprised though if it's Roman. They're hyping him so much right now I could see them putting those two together just for Roman to get the win and continue to look strong.


But, even Rollins v Punk should be a RAW match.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Save Dean v Punk for when they finally feud. Not just some thrown together match for smackdown. Let them meet for the first time on a PPV.
> *
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if it's Roman. They're hyping him so much right now I could see them putting those two together just for Roman to get the win and continue to look strong.
> 
> 
> But, even Rollins v Punk should be a RAW match.


You do have a point there, if it's like that, then I vote for NINJA ROLLINS!!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> GUYS. Sono here, help a fellow Shield fanatic out and vote for Cinemaniacs.
> 
> Ambrose would be proud.


LOL. I want money.
And Ambrose would kick your fucking ass.

Edit: Okay, did it bastard.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'll refer this entire thread at Mania XXX if those bastards don't take away my sign again.

<3


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> I'll refer this entire thread at Mania XXX if those bastards don't take away my sign again.
> 
> <3


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas

I'll NEVER understand why they took your GOAT sign. NEVER.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Probably because it had some controversial stuff on the backside


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> Probably because it had some controversial stuff on the backside










Idiot.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

UTTER BABE *cough* cocky bastard *cough*


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So who else was awaiting AmbRAWse with a mic during the opening promo Punk cut last night? It's been over a year, I guess it's more than time to unleash the fury.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> So who else was awaiting AmbRAWse with a mic during the opening promo Punk cut last night? It's been over a year, I guess it's more than time to unleash the fury.


With patience come greatness, we'll have to wait because they KNOW, what Dean can do with freedom and a mic.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> UTTER BABE *cough* cocky bastard *cough*


This guy.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










When the Hell was this and why is Roman so damn happy about it? lmao


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> When the Hell was this and why is Roman so damn happy about it? lmao


Oh my god, no! Not in here too, it was bad enough on tumblr. Well it was a match and good or in my case, the bad timing of this photo. And Roman looks like he likes it, he's such a perv. :lmao:


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> With patience come greatness, we'll have to wait because they KNOW, what Dean can do with freedom and a mic.


Probably. Still, the opportunity for a little teaser for 2014 was there. I'm not complaining though, we already got our christmas present early with Ambrose being on commentary.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> When the Hell was this and why is Roman so damn happy about it? lmao


At first I was like :ex:

Then I was like, ' hey wait a minute" :|

Then I was like fucking camera angle :gun:

But then I was like ' you know, this still works for me' :cool2


Oh and I'm beginning to like the Big Show in the shield's matches. Didn't you hear some of the squeals of appreciation when he opened up Dean's and Roman's shirts?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> At first I was like :ex:
> 
> Then I was like, ' hey wait a minute" :|
> 
> Then I was like fucking camera angle :gun:
> 
> But then I was like ' you know, this still works for me' :cool2
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm beginning to like the Big Show in the shield's matches. Didn't you hear some of the squeals of appreciation when he opened up Dean's and Roman's shirts?


:agree: Right,


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> Probably. Still, the opportunity for a little teaser for 2014 was there. I'm not complaining though, we already got our christmas present early with Ambrose being on commentary.


I know, that guy on commentary is pure gold. Imagine him and punk on commentary.


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.

However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?

I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...

TH


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.
> 
> However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?
> 
> *I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...*
> 
> TH



ummm and why aren't we friends on fb again?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I know, that guy on commentary is pure gold. Imagine him and punk on commentary.


My husband was saying that the two of them on commentary at the same time would be comedy perfection. I'd squeal. 

Also, I don't think this was shared here yet, but...

A Rival Ninja Appears!!








AND NOW WE FIGHT!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.
> 
> *However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?
> *
> *I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...*
> 
> TH


Just ignore them, you are always welcome here, besides here is so much better than FB..I'm glad to have a fanboy here....LONG LIVE THE FANBOYS!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.
> 
> *However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?*
> 
> I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...
> 
> TH













Some people don't understand when they see greatness before their very eyes. It's fine though. We understand. We get it. Welcome to The Shield thread. :dance


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I normally like to share on FB the real hardcore Moxley stuff so anyone clicking on that will either be blow away by awesomeness or shivering from a weirdness they can't explain and just repress it /shrug

TH


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.
> 
> However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?
> 
> I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...
> 
> TH


To quote Tommy Dreamer, "It's not gay, it's pro wrestling".



TheHidden01 said:


> I normally like to share on FB the real hardcore Moxley stuff so anyone clicking on that will either be blow away by awesomeness or shivering from a weirdness they can't explain and just repress it /shrug
> 
> TH


I try to keep my rabid Mox/Ambrose fangirling off of FB so that my friends don't murder me or disown me. That's why I come here.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> I normally like to share on FB the real hardcore Moxley stuff so anyone clicking on that will either be blow away by awesomeness or shivering from a weirdness they can't explain and just repress it /shrug
> 
> TH


I used to have a Facebook, i don't use it anymore though because the people in there started to annoy me. AnD Th3y TyP3 LiK3 TTHIZZ< and constantly using it as a tissue, And half the people that were my "friends" I didn't even know who they were, so I just said fuck it. I do use tumblr though, and this. But this is ok. Oh and sharing harcore Moxley stuff, good idea, so they'll know how much they haven't seen yet.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> To quote Tommy Dreamer, "It's not gay, it's pro wrestling".
> 
> 
> 
> *I try to keep my rabid Mox/Ambrose fangirling off of FB so that my friends don't murder me or disown me. That's why I come her*e.


Don't worry, not many people that I know IRL, know that I like wrestling, only the ones I let into my little "bubble". And that's not many.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Don't worry, not many people that I know IRL, know that I like wrestling, only the ones I let into my little "bubble". And that's not many.


I think most of my friends know I like it and I do have my little rasslin gang, but I doubt they want to get their feed blown up with pictures of him and inappropriate comments from me. ^^()


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Smackdown...ugh Why can't they let the baddest man alive be great?!?!?


----------



## DareDevil

Luces said:


> I think most of my friends know I like it and I do have my little rasslin gang, but I doubt they want to get their feed blown up with pictures of him and inappropriate comments from me. ^^()


If I still liked facebook, I wouldn't mind. At all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Smackdown...ugh Why can't they let the baddest man alive be great?!?!?


Spoiler?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

You want fanboys?

I was Dean Ambrose for Halloween, even got the male pattern baldness down. Get on my level.










(Looked at like 6 stores... couldn't find US title. Hopefully he really holds this belt sooner rather than later.


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

How the hell did you get your hair like that lol.

P.S Ambroners represent!

TH


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> You want fanboys?
> 
> I was Dean Ambrose for Halloween, even got the male pattern baldness down. Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looked at like 6 stores... couldn't find US title. Hopefully he really holds this belt sooner rather than later.


Okay that's super adorable. I think it's cute when dudes display wrestling. A guy at my work has gone as Taker every Halloween for like ten years.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> How the hell did you get your hair like that lol.
> 
> P.S Ambroners represent!
> 
> TH


I just grew it out and slick it back with a shit load of gel lol. I wanted to wear it down like he does sometimes because that's when he's my favorite, but I didn't want wet hair in my face all night.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> You want fanboys?
> 
> I was Dean Ambrose for Halloween, even got the male pattern baldness down. Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looked at like 6 stores... couldn't find US title. Hopefully he really holds this belt sooner rather than later.


Haha, well you got the hair....and soon he will,be THE champion there, we just have to be patient.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Smackdown...ugh Why can't they let the baddest man alive be great?!?!?





Spoiler: Smackdown



? 
Just watched Spoilers because of you and I think it Sounds pretty damn good!!! Oo
Shield Promo, tension, Ambrose GOATing, Shield presenting a Slammy on Monday, Ambrose GOATing, and the we have that match in which Ambrose fucking countered the GTS 2 (!!!!!!) times... What’s your Prob dude :lol Sad that i know this awesomeness now.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> I just grew it out and slick it back with a shit load of gel lol. I wanted to wear it down like he does sometimes because that's when he's my favorite, but I didn't want wet hair in my face all night.


*Internally screaming.* I got the hint! :mark: You guys aren't the only DA fanboys, my bro is too.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Just watched Spoilers because of you and I think it Sounds pretty damn good!!! Oo
> Shield Promo, tension, Ambrose GOATing, Shield presenting a Slammy on Monday, Ambrose GOATing, and the we have that match in which Ambrose fucking nearfalls the GTS 2 (!!!!!!) times... What’s your Prob dude :lol Sad that i know this awesomeness now.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Can friday and monday be here now? And are they seriously going to present a Slammy?


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can friday and monday be here now? And are they seriously going to present a Slammy?





Spoiler: Smackdown



he countered the GTS, I Red it wrong :lol Sry. About the Slammy, Well that's what the Spoilers say, sometimes They ' re wrong so I don't know lol)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I don't really consider it a spoiler when it comes to the Slammy's, but The Shield are presenting Double Cross of the Year.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Wow those are some awesome Dean cosplays!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't really consider it a spoiler when it comes to the Slammy's, but The Shield are presenting Double Cross of the Year.


And rightly so!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> What? You've never seen the promo where he talks about the fanny pack?  (Specifically 1:20)


Yeah I've seen that promo, still a fanny pack is so WRONG even if the great jon moxley says its not.


LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save Dean v Punk for when they finally feud. Not just some thrown together match for smackdown. Let them meet for the first time on a PPV.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if it's Roman. They're hyping him so much right now I could see them putting those two together just for Roman to get the win and continue to look strong.
> 
> 
> But, even Rollins v Punk should be a RAW match.


:agree:



Horny Snowflakes said:


> Probably because it had some controversial stuff on the backside


What was on it?


tylermoxreigns said:


> UTTER BABE *cough* cocky bastard *cough*


:faint: I have an exam coming up, this just made my day thanks !



TheHidden01 said:


> I always visit this thread, and don't post as much.
> 
> However, is it sad that I'm a manly man and yet scream like tumblr girls when I see The Shield?
> 
> I have even started thinking people think I'm gay on FB for sharing so many Ambrose vids...
> 
> TH












We need some fanboys from time to time to get us back to reality.


Phenomenal Clash said:


> You want fanboys?
> 
> I was Dean Ambrose for Halloween, even got the male pattern baldness down. Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looked at like 6 stores... couldn't find US title. Hopefully he really holds this belt sooner rather than later.


Man that looks awesome :clap



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't really consider it a spoiler when it comes to the Slammy's, but The Shield are presenting Double Cross of the Year.


I can't wait till monday :mark::mark:


I've watched raw last night, and the match was once again amazing.. Dean's belly,Roman's hair 8*D 

The way Roman pushed the big show was GOAT like he ain't taking shit from no one :mark: It surpises me that I haven't found any gifs of it yet

And they won again :mark: I like it!!

And that short promo :banderas


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Yeah I've seen that promo, still a fanny pack is so WRONG even if the great jon moxley says its not.


I was saying to a friend today when she mentioned that promo to me that just watch, soon they'll be selling Shield fanny packs and you know fangirls will buy them if the boys took some picture holding them. "Justice. Now conveniently in a fanny pack. Believe in the Shield!"


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> My husband was saying that the two of them on commentary at the same time would be comedy perfection. I'd squeal.
> 
> Also, I don't think this was shared here yet, but...
> 
> A Rival Ninja Appears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW WE FIGHT!


Oh God, is that CJ Parker? :lol

I hate that guy, but seems Rollins and him are good friends. I saw a photo where Rollins, his girlfriend Leighla, CJ Parker and Summer Rae were catching a Bears game or something.

Wait, does that mean CJ Parker is/was dating Summer Rae? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:

Damn you CJ!! :gun: :gun:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Oh God, is that CJ Parker? :lol
> 
> I hate that guy, but seems Rollins and him are good friends. I saw a photo where Rollins, his girlfriend Leighla, CJ Parker and Summer Rae were catching a Bears game or something.
> 
> Wait, does that mean CJ Parker is/was dating Summer Rae? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> Damn you CJ!! :gun: :gun:


A lot of the guys seem to dig him, at least from some quips I've seen on twitter. I'm not totally behind his moonchild persona, but he definitely has a sense of humor and I can dig that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Do you mean his co workers? Coz here on Wrestling Forum, it's hard to find a single fan who likes his work :lol

Could be a cool guy behind the scenes, dunno. My opinion is biased due to his NXT work, just can't like him.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Do you mean his co workers? Coz here on Wrestling Forum, it's hard to find a single fan who likes his work :lol
> 
> Could be a cool guy behind the scenes, dunno. My opinion is biased due to his NXT work, just can't like him.


Yeah, by guys I meant the other wrestlers. The way he talks reminds me of Fandango, but like that character, I just don't think it can go very far. Never actually heard any other fan thoughts. I don't think I've actually seen one of his matches, though. Lately I've been skimming through NXT to get to those Sami Zayn matches.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I was saying to a friend today when she mentioned that promo to me that just watch, soon they'll be selling Shield fanny packs and you know fangirls will buy them if the boys took some picture holding them. "Justice. Now conveniently in a fanny pack. Believe in the Shield!"


I woud buy it.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I woud buy it.


That's what she said, too.  I suppose they've had weirder merch before.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> That's what she said, too.  I suppose they've had weirder merch before.


Right.I think they should make Shield brawling buddies, they'll be so cute.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Right.I think they should make Shield brawling buddies, they'll be so cute.


Shield Brawling Buddies would sell out like a Mofo. End up being the teddybears and sleepingbuddies of an entire generation of fangirls, lol. Then there's the kids who want to actually play with them, if you ask me they'd be a regular goldmine...


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> I was Dean Ambrose for Halloween, even got the male pattern baldness down. Get on my level.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looked at like 6 stores... couldn't find US title. Hopefully he really holds this belt sooner rather than later.


Couldn't see it on my mobile this morning, fucking awesome!! Perfect hair, love it!!! :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Oh and ofcourse, don't forget to vote up the boys in this WWE Poll!

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-do-you-think-was-2013s-rookie-of-the-year


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

If Fandango beats The Shield -- we riot!


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Oh nice Shield have passed Fandango, when I first voted it was Fandango all the way :O

TH


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Oh and ofcourse, don't forget to vote up the boys in this WWE Poll!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-do-you-think-was-2013s-rookie-of-the-year


I voted yesterday and fucking fandango came out with a higher percentage than the shield. What in the fuck?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The polls are a joke. A rigged one that is. I don't bother with them.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

i just voted now shield are at 45% at the moment, they are usually rigged though so i wouldn't be surprised if fandango won in the end.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> i just voted now shield are at 45% at the moment, they are usually rigged though so i wouldn't be surprised if fandango won in the end.


Dude, that would be... and to quote the Iron Shiek " FACKING BULLSHIT!!."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Holy hell we're already over 100 pages.

Yes guys!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Shield Brawling Buddies would sell out like a Mofo. End up being the teddybears and sleepingbuddies of an entire generation of fangirls, lol. Then there's the kids who want to actually play with them, if you ask me they'd be a regular goldmine...


Don't they have sound chips in them now, too? Can Ambrose's say "I am the baddest man alive?" every time you hug him?  My husband probably wouldn't let me snuggle with one instead of him. ^^()


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

More news about Shield breaking up popping up in the DS. Hope it isn;'t true, it's just too soon, give them one more year, although I agree that a Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose cand be an awesome match for the 30th WM Anniversary


----------



## DareDevil

Srdjan99 said:


> More news about Shield breaking up popping up in the DS. Hope it isn;'t true, it's just too soon, give them one more year, although I agree that a Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose cand be an awesome match for the 30th WM Anniversary


I just know when it happens, I will cry, then I'll be happy. Then sad again, then happy. It's going to be such a rollercoaster of feels, I'll tell you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Holy hell we're already over 100 pages.
> 
> Yes guys!


I knew it would happen in no time. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Can Ambrose's say "I am the baddest man alive?" every time you hug him?


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I really like Roman Reigns.

But the problem with him is, John Cena. For a few reasons. 

1) with Cena around the WWE won't push Reigns, they will probably just keep him heel to feed to Cena.

2) They can't have Reigns go against Cena with any believability that there is even the slightest chance of Cena losing (And I mean kayfabe wise, we all already know Cena never loses) because they already had Cena beat all 3 members of the shield by himself, so how could only 1 stand a chance against superman.

I would love them to sit Cena's fucking ass down in the midcard, have Ziggler get the WWE title (as a face) then have Reigns & Ziggler go at it. (Or even Bryan instead of Ziggler) it would be awesome.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Cena never loses? Come on man. He lost to Punk several times and put over Daniel Bryan clean as possible at SummerSlam.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Cena never loses? Come on man. He lost to Punk several times and put over Daniel Bryan clean as possible at SummerSlam.


Every single time Punk beat Cena it was not clean, so Punk having all of those wins over cena and not one of them being clean just ain't good enough imo. Not to mention Cena literally overshadowed Cm Punk's entire title reign. I mean come on they had fucking Cena vs Laurinaitis in one of the PPV'S over bryan vs punk for the WWE title.....

Daniel Bryan did not win clean vs Cena. Cena had the elbow injury and it was used as an excuse during, and the next night on RAW. WWE highlighted Cena’s elbow injury pre-match and on RAW.John Cena’s elbow literally became a theme of Monday Night RAW. John Cena pointed out his elbow injury during his promo, proclaimed that doctors advised him to skip the match, but out of the other side of his mouth he claimed that he “wasn’t making excuses” but ultimately from a common sense standpoint this solidified that Cena lost to Bryan but Bryan beat Cena with only one arm.


Point blank if these guys had beat Cena clean it would of done a hell of a lot more for their character and make them look mega strong. Not to mention as I said Punk's reign meant shit and look where Bryan is now back in the mid card. The way Cena is booked is bullshit


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cokecan567 said:


> Every single time Punk beat Cena it was not clean, so Punk having all of those wins over cena and not one of them being clean just ain't good enough imo.
> 
> Daniel Bryan did not win clean vs Cena. Cena had the elbow injury and it was used as an excuse during, and the next night on RAW. WWE highlighted Cena’s elbow injury pre-match and on RAW.John Cena’s elbow literally became a theme of Monday Night RAW. John Cena pointed out his elbow injury during his promo, proclaimed that doctors advised him to skip the match, but out of the other side of his mouth he claimed that he “wasn’t making excuses” but ultimately from a common sense standpoint this solidified that Cena lost to Bryan but Bryan beat Cena with only one arm.


Completely irrelevant. How many times has Cena overcame the odds before, even with injuries? Tons. He couldn't do it this time, he couldn't beat Daniel Bryan. I'm thinking Cena puts Bryan over again at Wrestlemania to become the "Unified Champion" (God, that's a terrible name. Hopefully it just changes back to WWE champion.), but yeah we'll Cena.

Cena has lost plenty the past 2 years or so.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Cokecan567 is right. Whenever Cena loses there is always some sob story behind it. Cena did overshadow Punk during his reign. Punk never won cleanly. Even with Daniel Bryan he said that it was a clean win and then continues to talk about his elbow. Who else has Cena lost cleanly to this year except for Daniel Bryan? Nobody else has his winning streak. Daniel Bryan and Punk have lost more times this year than Cena has in the past two.

There's always some excuse when Cena doesn't win and then you're constantly reminded about it by commentary. All it ever does is devalue the other guy's win.

So if Reigns ever goes up against Cena, as of right now Cena will defeat him even if Reigns throws everything at him including the kitchen sink. Or conversely if Reigns win, all of these other factors will suddenly be reason that he won other than the fact that Cena lost because he wasn't the best man on the night.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Dude, that would be... and to quote the Iron Shiek " FACKING BULLSHIT!!."



:lmao I love the sheik











Luces said:


> Don't they have sound chips in them now, too? Can Ambrose's say "I am the baddest man alive?" every time you hug him?  My husband probably wouldn't let me snuggle with one instead of him. ^^()


Omg that would be awesome :mark: 


AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I really like Roman Reigns.
> 
> But the problem with him is, John Cena. For a few reasons.
> 
> 1) with Cena around the WWE won't push Reigns, they will probably just keep him heel to feed to Cena.
> 
> 2) They can't have Reigns go against Cena with any believability that there is even the slightest chance of Cena losing (And I mean kayfabe wise, we all already know Cena never loses) because they already had Cena beat all 3 members of the shield by himself, so how could only 1 stand a chance against superman.
> 
> I would love them to sit Cena's fucking ass down in the midcard, have Ziggler get the WWE title (as a face) then have Reigns & Ziggler go at it. (Or even Bryan instead of Ziggler) it would be awesome.


Cena in midcard? Like that is ever going to happen :lol 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Cokecan567 is right. Whenever Cena loses there is always some sob story behind it. Cena did overshadow Punk during his reign. Punk never won cleanly. Even with Daniel Bryan he said that it was a clean win and then continues to talk about his elbow. Who else has Cena lost cleanly to this year except for Daniel Bryan? Nobody else has his winning streak. Daniel Bryan and Punk have lost more times this year than Cena has in the past two.
> 
> There's always some excuse when Cena doesn't win and then you're constantly reminded about it by commentary. All it ever does is devalue the other guy's win.
> 
> So if Reigns ever goes up against Cena, as of right now Cena will defeat him even if Reigns throws everything at him including the kitchen sink. Or conversely if Reigns win, all of these other factors will suddenly be reason that he won other than the fact that Cena lost because he wasn't the best man on the night.












All hope is lost when it comes to cena :lol Hope he will retire soon


Here is something to cheer things up:


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> :lmao I love the sheik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that would be awesome :mark:
> 
> 
> Cena in midcard? Like that is ever going to happen :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All hope is lost when it comes to cena :lol Hope he will retire soon
> 
> 
> Here is something to cheer things up:


I just saw that pic on tumblr, I can't it's too much, my little heart can't take it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Um that seth and roman pic....I....um...*dead* LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

^ Is it gay porn o'clock already? Damn... See this is why I don't venture into Tumblr territory. Crazy stuff happens over there, lol.

This is the Shield's RtWM if the signs hold up. Now we've all seen the cracks starting to form, but I think somehow, the match vs Punk will make things a lot worse. Tension will grow, but they'll "keep the peace", until during the Rumble, Ambrose eliminates (or tries to eliminate) Reigns. Shit hits the fan, the implosion is there, and in the weeks leading up to WM 30 the three way for the US title is set up. It is my current belief that WM 30 will kick off with Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (c) for the US title, and that in Shield fashion, they WILL steal the show.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> ^ Is it gay porn o'clock already? Damn... See this is why I don't venture into Tumblr territory. Crazy stuff happens over there, lol.
> 
> This is the Shield's RtWM if the signs hold up. Now we've all seen the cracks starting to form, but I think somehow, the match vs Punk will make things a lot worse. Tension will grow, but they'll "keep the peace", until during the Rumble, Ambrose eliminates (or tries to eliminate) Reigns. Shit hits the fan, the implosion is there, and in the weeks leading up to WM 30 the three way for the US title is set up. It is my current belief that WM 30 will kick off with Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (c) for the US title, and that in Shield fashion, they WILL steal the show.


I'm weirded out by the photoshop porn stuff too. Now if it was a legit photo, that might be another thing... 

Anyway, my name is Luces, and I approve of the above Shield RtWM concept.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Completely irrelevant. How many times has Cena overcame the odds before, even with injuries? Tons. He couldn't do it this time, he couldn't beat Daniel Bryan. I'm thinking Cena puts Bryan over again at Wrestlemania to become the "Unified Champion" (God, that's a terrible name. Hopefully it just changes back to WWE champion.), but yeah we'll Cena.
> 
> Cena has lost plenty the past 2 years or so.


Plenty? He has lost cleanly...uh....twice. 
Twice. That's two times.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dang, can you hide that Seth/Roman pic using the spoiler tag please? It's disturbing lol :lol

Anyway, speaking of Cena, the only way I'll be interested in his storylines going forward is if this happens:











In a perfect world where I run my own company, these three will be the top heels and Seth, Roman and Dean the anti authority figures going up against them. Forgive me for coming across as a fanfic writer :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Here is something to cheer things up:



Praying for the person who made this :lmao :lmao 









Not sure if impressed by the photoshop skills or slightly concerned for the person who made it


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> In a perfect world where I run my own company, these three will be the top heels and Seth, Roman and Dean the anti authority figures going up against them. Forgive me for coming across as a fanfic writer :lol


I would read the crap out of that. Make it happen, Raven!


----------



## ViolentPassion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> In a perfect world where I run my own company, these three will be the top heels and Seth, Roman and Dean the anti authority figures going up against them. Forgive me for coming across as a fanfic writer :lol


Holy fack! That would actually be amazing! Mind=blown from that pic. That would turn shit upside down! 

Heh and ShieldSlash ftw! I'm going to bed happy now methinks. :agree:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Dang, can you hide that Seth/Roman pic using the spoiler tag please? It's disturbing lol :lol
> 
> Anyway, speaking of Cena, the only way I'll be interested in his storylines going forward is if this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world where I run my own company, these three will be the top heels and Seth, Roman and Dean the anti authority figures going up against them. Forgive me for coming across as a fanfic writer :lol


Quoth the Raven... that would be so fucking awesome, but my mind is so damn corrupted of cena's bs, that I really wouldn't care if he turns heel or not. But Dean, Seth and Roman as Anti-heroes...fucking epic. Oh and about the picture, I agree with you, it's too much.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

tylermoxreigns said:


> Praying for the person who made this :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if impressed by the photoshop skills or slightly concerned for the person who made it


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










That is all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

One of the ironic things about The Shield is that the same guy the IWC was saying was the weak link has turned out to be the brightest star: Roman Reigns.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the ironic things about The Shield is that the same guy the IWC was saying was the weak link has turned out to be the brightest star: Roman Reigns.


I still think his mic work is going to let the man down. He is the weakest on the mic in the Shield in my opinion. Hope he can prove me wrong though


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the ironic things about The Shield is that the same guy the IWC was saying was the weak link has turned out to be the brightest star: Roman Reigns.


He IS the weak link, they've just been pushing him the hardest since he debuted.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> In a perfect world where I run my own company, these three will be the top heels and Seth, Roman and Dean the anti authority figures going up against them. Forgive me for coming across as a fanfic writer :lol


You ain't the first fanfic writer in this thread. At this point it's not thirst, it's damn near dehydration.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



KuritaDavion said:


> You ain't the first fanfic writer in this thread. At this point it's not thirst, it's damn near dehydration.


Basically this










Then this










And finally this










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


>


This picture makes Punk look like Tommy Dreamer. And that concerns me.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> This picture makes Punk look like Tommy Dreamer. And that concerns me.


:lmao Tommy dreamer, a better looking one.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> This picture makes Punk look like Tommy Dreamer. And that concerns me.


Lol before I clicked on the picture to make it bigger I thought it was tommy dreamer LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cokecan567 said:


> Every single time Punk beat Cena it was not clean, so Punk having all of those wins over cena and not one of them being clean just ain't good enough imo. Not to mention Cena literally overshadowed Cm Punk's entire title reign. I mean come on they had fucking Cena vs Laurinaitis in one of the PPV'S over bryan vs punk for the WWE title.....
> 
> *Daniel Bryan did not win clean vs Cena. Cena had the elbow injury and it was used as an excuse during, and the next night on RAW. WWE highlighted Cena’s elbow injury pre-match and on RAW.John Cena’s elbow literally became a theme of Monday Night RAW. John Cena pointed out his elbow injury during his promo, proclaimed that doctors advised him to skip the match, but out of the other side of his mouth he claimed that he “wasn’t making excuses” but ultimately from a common sense standpoint this solidified that Cena lost to Bryan but Bryan beat Cena with only one arm.*
> 
> 
> Point blank if these guys had beat Cena clean it would of done a hell of a lot more for their character and make them look mega strong. Not to mention as I said Punk's reign meant shit and look where Bryan is now back in the mid card. The way Cena is booked is bullshit


Exactly, this is what I've been trying to tell people also. cena's character always has an excuse.




tylermoxreigns said:


> That is all.


The title means nothing honestly.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cokecan567 said:


> Every single time Punk beat Cena it was not clean, so Punk having all of those wins over cena and not one of them being clean just ain't good enough imo. Not to mention Cena literally overshadowed Cm Punk's entire title reign. I mean come on they had fucking Cena vs Laurinaitis in one of the PPV'S over bryan vs punk for the WWE title.....
> 
> Daniel Bryan did not win clean vs Cena. Cena had the elbow injury and it was used as an excuse during, and the next night on RAW. WWE highlighted Cena’s elbow injury pre-match and on RAW.John Cena’s elbow literally became a theme of Monday Night RAW. John Cena pointed out his elbow injury during his promo, proclaimed that doctors advised him to skip the match, but out of the other side of his mouth he claimed that he “wasn’t making excuses” but ultimately from a common sense standpoint this solidified that Cena lost to Bryan but Bryan beat Cena with only one arm.
> 
> 
> Point blank if these guys had beat Cena clean it would of done a hell of a lot more for their character and make them look mega strong. Not to mention as I said Punk's reign meant shit and look where Bryan is now back in the mid card. The way Cena is booked is bullshit


"I was defeated clean, in a fair fight, and this elbow is not an excuse, the better man won last night". Cena's own words the next. Not "out the corner of his mouth", plainly stated that he lost clean. Stephanie, the heel that hates Bryan, stated shortly afterward that Bryan had defeated Cena clean.

Never bloody mind that he lost by getting a knee to the face. Where exactly did his elbow come into play there? WWE went out of their way to make the victory as clean as it was possible to be, and you're still complaining. "Common sense", honestly, it's a damn pro wrestling match.


----------



## obby

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He IS the weak link, they've just been pushing him the hardest since he debuted.


I thought you were an Anti Rollins guy


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol before I clicked on the picture to make it bigger I thought it was tommy dreamer LOL!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you serious? Oh my god, I don't know why I found it so funny that the op thought punk looked like Dreamer in that picture.


----------



## jamal.

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ithil said:


> "I was defeated clean, in a fair fight, and this elbow is not an excuse, the better man won last night". Cena's own words the next. Not "out the corner of his mouth", plainly stated that he lost clean. Stephanie, the heel that hates Bryan, stated shortly afterward that Bryan had defeated Cena clean.
> 
> Never bloody mind that he lost by getting a knee to the face. Where exactly did his elbow come into play there? WWE went out of their way to make the victory as clean as it was possible to be, and you're still complaining. "Common sense", honestly, it's a damn pro wrestling match.


It's still an excuse regardless of whether Cena said that it was a fair fight or not. He wasn't technically 100% so it wasn't pure squeaky clean.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Are you serious? Oh my god, I don't know why I found it so funny that the op thought punk looked like Dreamer in that picture.


Yes lol. I was groggy and had rubbed my eyes...I was on my phone so in the smaller image I thought it was dreamer lol....once I made the pic bigger I realised it was punk lol.


----------



## World's Best

cindel25 said:


> ROMAN HAIR WILL WIN THE WHOLE THING!!!!!
> 
> PRAISE GAWD TO SAMOAN SILKY REMY!!!!! THE FINEST OF ALL REMIES!!!!!
> 
> ROMAN HAIR IS LAYED LIKE BABY POWDER FRESHNESS!!!


What is wrong with you.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The title means nothing honestly.


Oh, I sort of agree. Wasted him by not giving him a decent feud to defend the title in. Still kinda nice that it's been on him for 200 days though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It will be odd seeing The Shield go to the podium and present a Slammy lol :lmao

Also, will they give away the rookie of the year award on Raw? If The Shield win, it will be interesting seeing them accept as well :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



World's Best said:


> What is wrong with you.


Not a damn thing is wrong with her. Roman's remy will win all of the Slammys


----------



## Moxie

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: Smackdown



Great match on Smackdown :clap:clap (and I don't say that often)

it's now safe to say that Dean Ambrose will be huge once The Shield split :agree:



and then you have some Cmbrose after the pin :yum:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Punk and Ambrose have pretty good chemistry so I won't be surprised if they pull out a great match. Punk is pretty high on Ambrose in all his interviews when he's asked about the young talent too. 

Can't wait to watch SD.

On a side note, in continuation with my NWO post few pages back, if I was a booker, I'd turn Cena, Bryan and Punk heel after like 3-4 years. By this time, The Shield guys will be having succesful solo careers and will band together once again to take down this unstoppable force. And then I'd have Punk vs Ambrose, Bryan vs Rollins and Cena vs Reigns on the same card with the Shield guys as babyfaces. IF WWE ever do that, I'll be demanding some money :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> That is all.


so proud of him but he has to defend it at some point!:clap have a feud against it! i don't want his reign or the title to become meaningless as people say.:frustrate


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Punk and Ambrose have pretty good chemistry so I won't be surprised if they pull out a great match. Punk is pretty high on Ambrose in all his interviews when he's asked about the young talent too.


Every once in a while I go back and watch that FCW house show match they had. I always get excited when he grabs the wrench, even if I know he wouldn't do anything with it. ^^


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dont normally come to this thread as I nearly drown in estrogen every time I do. But Ambrose just had his best match with Punk on SD.

His character work e.g facials, mannerisms, trash talk etc is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> i don't want his reign or the title to become meaningless as people say.:frustrate


Too late for that sadly.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Excluding today's Smackdown, I haven't seen any backstage Shield segments since their post Survivor Series victory celebration. I notice that Reigns is now in the middle of the camera and doing a majority of the talking. While it's nice that they have more confidence in Reigns talking and having the spotlight, I feel it should still be Ambrose leading it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Boy Wonder said:


> One of the ironic things about The Shield is that the same guy the IWC was saying was the weak link has turned out to be the brightest star: Roman Reigns.


I would say Ambrose is easily the brightest star. Reigns might become the bigger star because of his looks and dominant style in the ring, but he doesn't come close to Dean in terms of talent. Vince loves guys who can talk, and neither of the other two come close to that in comparison to Ambrose. Plus, he and Reigns are about the same size, so it's not like Reigns is huge or anything.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Dont normally come to this thread as I nearly drown in estrogen every time I do. But Ambrose just had his best match with Punk on SD.
> 
> His character work e.g facials, mannerisms, trash talk etc is pretty fantastic.


Spoilers, dammit! It's ok though.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> I would say Ambrose is easily the brightest star. Reigns might become the bigger star because of his looks and dominant style in the ring, but he doesn't come close to Dean in terms of talent. Vince loves guys who can talk, and neither of the other two come close to that in comparison to Ambrose. Plus, he and Reigns are about the same size, so it's not like Reigns is huge or anything.


THIS ^,


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> I would say Ambrose is easily the brightest star. Reigns might become the bigger star because of his looks and dominant style in the ring, but he doesn't come close to Dean in terms of talent. Vince loves guys who can talk, and neither of the other two come close to that in comparison to Ambrose. Plus, he and Reigns are about the same size, so it's not like Reigns is huge or anything.


not. sure you re talking about brighest star. While talking Ambrose you appear to be implying you think he's the best talent. But, the brightest star is the one who is shining the most basically the standout of the group and that is Reigns by far. I know Reigns has been most pushed and protected but still he has done well with what's given.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Smackdown thoughts :mark: :mark: :mark: 



Spoiler: spoiler



Little weird seeing Reigns in the middle for me at the promo. It's the OCD-er in my who thinks Ambrose should be in the middle because has the title. LOL 

Rollins was incredibly solid in the promo. 

"It's gonna take the baddest man in The Shield to take him out"
"So in other words… Me" :mark: :mark: :mark:
Ambrose is THE MAN. 

Still think they are rushing the whole Ambrose and Punk thing. As much as I enjoy seeing them go at it in the squared circle I don't want the two meeting to lose its magic. 

Casual fist pumps with his brahs :lmao 

Firstly, Ambrose dwarfs Punk. Jesus Christ, people go on about size and whatnot but really there is nothing that can hold Ambrose back. He is deceptively big which is honestly a good thing. 

Random fangirls screaming in the crowd is always a highlight of mine 

Thought the match had a good pace to it, with some nice counters. 

"You can't beat me" 

Me: WHY IS THE CROWD FUCKING DEAD?!

Ambrose sassing the ref with his facial expressions/raising his eyebrows when he was ramming Punk into the side of the ring. 

Mocking "best in the world" and doing straight edge cross = :mark: :lol :mark: :lol









SPINEBUSTER SPINEBUSTER BY AMBROSE. Such a simple move that always gets me :mark: -ing

Ambrose toying with Punk when he was punching him. Goading him and trying to get him to fight back and Punk selling how much of beat down he was receiving perfectly 

Macho man elbow….. Nicely done by Ambrose. Barely get to see him off the top rope. Regardless of the fact Punk rolled out of the way. 

The counters and blocks that both Punk and Ambrose glide into is so damn nice to watch. Especially when they go from the sleeper to the Anaconda Vice. 

Nice little bit of psychology by constantly going back to using the arm bar on Punk. THIS IS WHAT WE WANT TO SEE MORE OF! Suppose it helps that Punk understands Ambrose's style of wrestling and is willing to let him get that storytelling over. 

"He tapped out, he tapped out Jack"

How Ambrose sells the GTS is GOAT

Do not appreciate Punk grabbing his face at the end and pushing his head. No Punk, just no. :lol

_*Overall: 
*_
Definitely one of the better Ambrose matches. His mannerisms and little things regarding his character were damn awesome. The way he moved around in the ring and got frustrated. Really is nice to see how much he has come on with his character and how they are actually letting him show more of it. Rather than them telling me on commentary that he is eccentric we are seeing more of those moments where he looks like he is going to lose his fuse/his fuse will blow at any second. 

His physique is crazy good. 

Nice up and down to the match. Enough pins and near falls without it getting ridiculous. Liked the build - how they started working on the mat first and then built up to running the ropes, utilising the outside after they had established an injury before going back to working on the mat. 

As for the promo, he didn't even do anything but just sold the discontent perfectly. He really has this way of making himself known just by a flash in his eyes or a subtle movement. Silence speaks a thousands words, and that promo proved it. 

Never a disappointment, always a pleasure.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Little weird seeing Reigns in the middle for me at the promo. It's the OCD-er in my who thinks Ambrose should be in the middle because has the title. LOL
> 
> Rollins was incredibly solid in the promo.
> 
> "It's gonna take the baddest man in The Shield to take him out"
> "So in other words… Me" :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Ambrose is THE MAN.
> 
> Still think they are rushing the whole Ambrose and Punk thing. As much as I enjoy seeing them go at it in the squared circle I don't want the two meeting to lose its magic.
> 
> Casual fist pumps with his brahs :lmao
> 
> Firstly, Ambrose dwarfs Punk. Jesus Christ, people go on about size and whatnot but really there is nothing that can hold Ambrose back. He is deceptively big which is honestly a good thing.
> 
> Random fangirls screaming in the crowd is always a highlight of mine
> 
> Thought the match had a good pace to it, with some nice counters.
> 
> "You can't beat me"
> 
> Me: WHY IS THE CROWD FUCKING DEAD?!
> 
> Ambrose sassing the ref with his facial expressions/raising his eyebrows when he was ramming Punk into the side of the ring.
> 
> Mocking "best in the world" and doing straight edge cross = :mark: :lol :mark: :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPINEBUSTER SPINEBUSTER BY AMBROSE. Such a simple move that always gets me :mark: -ing
> 
> Ambrose toying with Punk when he was punching him. Goading him and trying to get him to fight back and Punk selling how much of beat down he was receiving perfectly
> 
> Macho man elbow….. Nicely done by Ambrose. Barely get to see him off the top rope. Regardless of the fact Punk rolled out of the way.
> 
> The counters and blocks that both Punk and Ambrose glide into is so damn nice to watch. Especially when they go from the sleeper to the Anaconda Vice.
> 
> Nice little bit of psychology by constantly going back to using the arm bar on Punk. THIS IS WHAT WE WANT TO SEE MORE OF! Suppose it helps that Punk understands Ambrose's style of wrestling and is willing to let him get that storytelling over.
> 
> "He tapped out, he tapped out Jack"
> 
> How Ambrose sells the GTS is GOAT
> 
> Do not appreciate Punk grabbing his face at the end and pushing his head. No Punk, just no. :lol
> 
> _*Overall:
> *_
> Definitely one of the better Ambrose matches. His mannerisms and little things regarding his character were damn awesome. The way he moved around in the ring and got frustrated. Really is nice to see how much he has come on with his character and how they are actually letting him show more of it. Rather than them telling me on commentary that he is eccentric we are seeing more of those moments where he looks like he is going to lose his fuse/his fuse will blow at any second.
> 
> His physique is crazy good.
> 
> Nice up and down to the match. Enough pins and near falls without it getting ridiculous. Liked the build - how they started working on the mat first and then built up to running the ropes, utilising the outside after they had established an injury before going back to working on the mat.
> 
> As for the promo, he didn't even do anything but just sold the discontent perfectly. He really has this way of making himself known just by a flash in his eyes or a subtle movement. Silence speaks a thousands words, and that promo proved it.
> 
> Never a disappointment, always a pleasure.


I can't fucking wait for SmackDown.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Little weird seeing Reigns in the middle for me at the promo. It's the OCD-er in my who thinks Ambrose should be in the middle because has the title. LOL
> 
> Rollins was incredibly solid in the promo.
> 
> "It's gonna take the baddest man in The Shield to take him out"
> "So in other words… Me" :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Ambrose is THE MAN.
> 
> Still think they are rushing the whole Ambrose and Punk thing. As much as I enjoy seeing them go at it in the squared circle I don't want the two meeting to lose its magic.
> 
> Casual fist pumps with his brahs :lmao
> 
> Firstly, Ambrose dwarfs Punk. Jesus Christ, people go on about size and whatnot but really there is nothing that can hold Ambrose back. He is deceptively big which is honestly a good thing.
> 
> Random fangirls screaming in the crowd is always a highlight of mine
> 
> Thought the match had a good pace to it, with some nice counters.
> 
> "You can't beat me"
> 
> Me: WHY IS THE CROWD FUCKING DEAD?!
> 
> Ambrose sassing the ref with his facial expressions/raising his eyebrows when he was ramming Punk into the side of the ring.
> 
> Mocking "best in the world" and doing straight edge cross = :mark: :lol :mark: :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPINEBUSTER SPINEBUSTER BY AMBROSE. Such a simple move that always gets me :mark: -ing
> 
> Ambrose toying with Punk when he was punching him. Goading him and trying to get him to fight back and Punk selling how much of beat down he was receiving perfectly
> 
> Macho man elbow….. Nicely done by Ambrose. Barely get to see him off the top rope. Regardless of the fact Punk rolled out of the way.
> 
> The counters and blocks that both Punk and Ambrose glide into is so damn nice to watch. Especially when they go from the sleeper to the Anaconda Vice.
> 
> Nice little bit of psychology by constantly going back to using the arm bar on Punk. THIS IS WHAT WE WANT TO SEE MORE OF! Suppose it helps that Punk understands Ambrose's style of wrestling and is willing to let him get that storytelling over.
> 
> "He tapped out, he tapped out Jack"
> 
> How Ambrose sells the GTS is GOAT
> 
> Do not appreciate Punk grabbing his face at the end and pushing his head. No Punk, just no. :lol
> 
> _*Overall:
> *_
> Definitely one of the better Ambrose matches. His mannerisms and little things regarding his character were damn awesome. The way he moved around in the ring and got frustrated. Really is nice to see how much he has come on with his character and how they are actually letting him show more of it. Rather than them telling me on commentary that he is eccentric we are seeing more of those moments where he looks like he is going to lose his fuse/his fuse will blow at any second.
> 
> His physique is crazy good.
> 
> Nice up and down to the match. Enough pins and near falls without it getting ridiculous. Liked the build - how they started working on the mat first and then built up to running the ropes, utilising the outside after they had established an injury before going back to working on the mat.
> 
> As for the promo, he didn't even do anything but just sold the discontent perfectly. He really has this way of making himself known just by a flash in his eyes or a subtle movement. Silence speaks a thousands words, and that promo proved it.
> 
> Never a disappointment, always a pleasure.


Gaaah I can't wait for sd :mark:



Spoiler: spoiler



I did see the promo on tumblr and it was great, I'm really surprised by Reigns. People say his mic skills are really bad, but I think its not that bad at all, sure he isn't as amazing as Ambrose. But at least he isn't as boring to listen to like monotone Orton. It feels odd seeing him in the middle like some kind of leader, I always imagined that Ambrose would take that roll sooner or later, but still awesome promo (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*






I can't stop laughing.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Little weird seeing Reigns in the middle for me at the promo. It's the OCD-er in my who thinks Ambrose should be in the middle because has the title. LOL
> 
> Rollins was incredibly solid in the promo.
> 
> "It's gonna take the baddest man in The Shield to take him out"
> "So in other words… Me" :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Ambrose is THE MAN.
> 
> Still think they are rushing the whole Ambrose and Punk thing. As much as I enjoy seeing them go at it in the squared circle I don't want the two meeting to lose its magic.
> 
> Casual fist pumps with his brahs :lmao
> 
> Firstly, Ambrose dwarfs Punk. Jesus Christ, people go on about size and whatnot but really there is nothing that can hold Ambrose back. He is deceptively big which is honestly a good thing.
> 
> Random fangirls screaming in the crowd is always a highlight of mine
> 
> Thought the match had a good pace to it, with some nice counters.
> 
> "You can't beat me"
> 
> Me: WHY IS THE CROWD FUCKING DEAD?!
> 
> Ambrose sassing the ref with his facial expressions/raising his eyebrows when he was ramming Punk into the side of the ring.
> 
> Mocking "best in the world" and doing straight edge cross = :mark: :lol :mark: :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPINEBUSTER SPINEBUSTER BY AMBROSE. Such a simple move that always gets me :mark: -ing
> 
> Ambrose toying with Punk when he was punching him. Goading him and trying to get him to fight back and Punk selling how much of beat down he was receiving perfectly
> 
> Macho man elbow….. Nicely done by Ambrose. Barely get to see him off the top rope. Regardless of the fact Punk rolled out of the way.
> 
> The counters and blocks that both Punk and Ambrose glide into is so damn nice to watch. Especially when they go from the sleeper to the Anaconda Vice.
> 
> Nice little bit of psychology by constantly going back to using the arm bar on Punk. THIS IS WHAT WE WANT TO SEE MORE OF! Suppose it helps that Punk understands Ambrose's style of wrestling and is willing to let him get that storytelling over.
> 
> "He tapped out, he tapped out Jack"
> 
> How Ambrose sells the GTS is GOAT
> 
> Do not appreciate Punk grabbing his face at the end and pushing his head. No Punk, just no. :lol
> 
> _*Overall:
> *_
> Definitely one of the better Ambrose matches. His mannerisms and little things regarding his character were damn awesome. The way he moved around in the ring and got frustrated. Really is nice to see how much he has come on with his character and how they are actually letting him show more of it. Rather than them telling me on commentary that he is eccentric we are seeing more of those moments where he looks like he is going to lose his fuse/his fuse will blow at any second.
> 
> His physique is crazy good.
> 
> Nice up and down to the match. Enough pins and near falls without it getting ridiculous. Liked the build - how they started working on the mat first and then built up to running the ropes, utilising the outside after they had established an injury before going back to working on the mat.
> 
> As for the promo, he didn't even do anything but just sold the discontent perfectly. He really has this way of making himself known just by a flash in his eyes or a subtle movement. Silence speaks a thousands words, and that promo proved it.
> 
> Never a disappointment, always a pleasure.


I fucking love you so much.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> I fucking love you so much.


Right back atcha doll! 













Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I was just telling my husband about the Shield presenting a Slammy and it made me think that they'd better present the award via crappy camera from an undisclosed location.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I was just telling my husband about the Shield presenting a Slammy and it made me think that they'd better present the award via crappy camera from an undisclosed location.


Gosh, I still think it would be so weird seeing them like that. and it's not helping knowing the category they are going to be presenting, I call foreshadowing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: SmackDown!



So uhm yeah, that Ambrose-Punk match was pretty good... but what the fuck crowd? They were so dead the whole time.

Bahgawd that backstage promo. :mark: The cracks are starting to get bigger and bigger people..


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Man, I want to see SmackDown already.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler:  Smackdown and Ambrose's cray physique


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown and Ambrose's cray physique


You always have the best and weirdest gifs. :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> You always have the best and weirdest gifs. :cheer


Tumblr is my friend at times like this :lol


Edit: @ScroogefearsAmbrose - (your name change is the best btw) apparently I have to spread my rep before I give you anymore. Stupid forum!:cussin::cussin::cussin::bs::bs::bs:


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So I have to check out Smackdown! eh?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So I'm watching Smackdown and I had to stop for a moment to comment on that promo. I like that Rollins and Reigns supported the majority of it and I think it totally worked. It set up the match really well and Ambrose said all he needed to say. 

Lots of girly squeals in this match, too. I can't say I blame them though, given the two guys in the ring.


----------



## Itami

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> not. sure you re talking about brighest star. While talking Ambrose you appear to be implying you think he's the best talent. But,* the brightest star is the one who is shining the most basically the standout of the group and that is Reigns by far. I know Reigns has been most pushed and protected but still he has done well with what's given.*


Actually, Ambrose has been pushed the most. He was the one to face Taker, got the first singles run/title, got the win on WM, talks the most on the mic... If you ask me, Ambrose has been shining more, and in different areas than just amazing spots.

Roman is just getting his push, and I actually think Roman needs it, because they haven't really focused that much on him besides the finishers and saying how he's the enforcer, etc etc.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That promo on Smackdown planting some seeds of discord :mark: :mark:


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That promo has fabulous hair.... PRAISE GAWD!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> That promo has fabulous hair.... PRAISE GAWD!


You're so silly!

But yeah, it did.  And I got a kick out of the profile shot on Ambrose so I could be distracted by the shininess of his earring.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Man I don't care that he lost, DEAN IS THE FUCKING MAN! And I was marking out like crazy.
Oh, and that promo, we are getting closer and closer guyss.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> That promo has fabulous hair.... PRAISE GAWD!


There should be a slammy for Best Hair.

Contenders:

AJ Lee
Roman Reigns
Brad Maddox
Mark Henry
Heath Slater

Just some random contenders

And then they should have one for Best Beard

Daniel Bryan
Eric Rowan
Luke Harper
Mark Henry
Zeb Coulter


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> And then they should have one for Best Beard
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Eric Rowan
> Luke Harper
> Mark Henry
> Zeb Coulter


Best Beard would definitely work. There are some awfully mighty beards in wrestling nowadays, all across the board.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> There should be a slammy for Best Hair.
> 
> Contenders:
> 
> AJ Lee
> Roman Reigns
> Brad Maddox
> Mark Henry
> Heath Slater
> 
> Just some random contenders
> 
> And then they should have one for Best Beard
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Eric Rowan
> Luke Harper
> Mark Henry
> Zeb Coulter


Where's Roman and Seth?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Itami said:


> Actually, Ambrose has been pushed the most. He was the one to face Taker, got the first singles run/title, got the win on WM, talks the most on the mic... If you ask me, Ambrose has been shining more, and in different areas than just amazing spots.
> 
> Roman is just getting his push, and I actually think Roman needs it, because they haven't really focused that much on him besides the finishers and saying how he's the enforcer, etc etc.


i don't see that at Reigns has been the one most hyped since day one yes Ambrose had a match with Taker that he lost and he got a singles title but look at the ppvs raws and smackdowns Reigns and Rollins get waay more time and even had a semi-main event feud with The Rhodes. Either way it appears Reigns time is coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

It's officially Dean's 28th birthday on the east coast!!! Happy B-day Dean!!!!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

^ okay I laughed.
I needed a good chuckle before first day of graveyard shift.

Happy Birthday Dean!


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ok don't hate me girls but I didn't care much for the Ambrose vs Punk match. 

I was high though, gonna rewatch it again coz of all your glowing recommendations


----------



## DareDevil

HAPPY 28th BIRTHDAY TO THE BADDEST MAN ALIVE,DEAN AMBROSE.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> There should be a slammy for Best Hair.
> 
> Contenders:
> 
> AJ Lee
> Roman Reigns
> Brad Maddox
> Mark Henry
> Heath Slater
> 
> Just some random contenders
> 
> And then they should have one for Best Beard
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Eric Rowan
> Luke Harper
> Mark Henry
> Zeb Coulter



Didn't HHH mention winning a slammy for best hair some time ago? :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok don't hate me girls but I didn't care much for the Ambrose vs Punk match.
> 
> I was high though, gonna rewatch it again coz of all your glowing recommendations



Which version did you watch? The full match online or the edited one on tv? They took a good part of that match and I'm assuming put it on the app. You didn't get to see Dean do his "best in the world" mocking or all the action outside of the ring, or when he did the spinebuster!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Don't we all wish this Dean, don't we all...


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Happy birthday to Dean Ambrose!! Sometimes I can not believe that this guy is only 28 years old.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Which version did you watch? The full match online or the edited one on tv? They took a good part of that match and I'm assuming put it on the app. You didn't get to see Dean do his "best in the world" mocking or all the action outside of the ring, or when he did the spinebuster!


Does anyone have a link? I would love to see that action and I don't have the app.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Happy birthday to baddest bitch *cough* *I mean MAN* *cough* alive! :cheer:cheer:cheer

If you haven't checked out Dean-Ambrose.Net 's little tribute, then definitely do it. Some amazing little stories and well-wishes from his friends. 

Think Drake's was my favourite. Especially the part in bold: 



> _
> *You’ve fought with him all over the world, do you have a favorite match with him or one you’re most proud of?* _
> 
> I’m especially proud of the barbed wire match we had in Oberhausen, Germany for wXw in January, 2010. It was originally supposed to be a tag with Sami Callihan but Sami had some severe medical issues and couldn’t make the trip so it turned into a singles. The company was really counting on us to knock it out of the park and deliver a memorable match. We were both dabbling in hardcore/deathmatch stuff at the time and took a lot of pride in the presentation of our match. We went all in and the crowd was insane! *At the end of the match we were all tangled up in the wire after the ref counted three. They had to cut us out of the wire. We were talking to each other while we were all tangled. We thanked eachother and whatnot “that was f’n awesome baby, thank you brotha…love ya man” I said to him.. he fired back at me in a Dusty Rhodes voice.. “that was a marvelousssss ride, the feeling is everlasssstin’”.*


All Chrissie's little insight:



> “We used to go food shopping and he would buy the most random things , like a box of ice cream cones. and he would just eat them… while we were watching tv or hanging out. NO ICE CREAM JUST THE CONE. and I would ask why and his response was always WHY NOT?”


Let the incoming Ambrose spam commence in 3.... 2....

































































EAT ALL OF THE CAKE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Happy Birthday To my Boo: Dean Ambrose. 

Come here and get your Birthday Sex


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Which version did you watch? The full match online or the edited one on tv? They took a good part of that match and I'm assuming put it on the app. You didn't get to see Dean do his "best in the world" mocking or all the action outside of the ring, or when he did the spinebuster!


Seriously??
FUCKING STUPID!!!

Ambrose/Punk was *FANTASTIC*!! :clap:clap:clap
Everbody who missed it:

Here's the full match, starts @ 3:33.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Happy Birthday To my Boo: Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Come here and get your Birthday Sex


I love how my girl cindel gets straight to the point :clap


:cheer Happy Birthday to one of the sexiest fuckers to ever grace the squared circle :cheer



















Punk, you lucky SOB


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> It's officially Dean's 28th birthday on the east coast!!! Happy B-day Dean!!!!


Welcome to the 28 club, buddy. It's...pretty much like 27 was. But now with more GOAT.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Think Drake's was my favourite. Especially the part in bold:


He certainly does love whipping out the Dusty or Funker voice. I wonder how long till he brings it out on WWE TV. Probably not while he's Shielding it up, but once he goes solo...I can see him sneaking it in somewhere.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> Seriously??
> FUCKING STUPID!!!
> 
> Ambrose/Punk was *FANTASTIC*!! :clap:clap:clap
> Everbody who missed it:
> 
> Here's the full match, starts @ 3:33.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Are they ever going to give Dean's finisher a name? They don't even ever call it a headlock driver. They just say stuff like "Dean looking to plant his opponent!"

Anyone have finisher name suggestions? 

Oh, and Reigns standing in the middle during the promo bothered me too.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Are they ever going to give Dean's finisher a name? They don't even ever call it a headlock driver. They just say stuff like "Dean looking to plant his opponent!"
> 
> Anyone have finisher name suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and Reigns standing in the middle during the promo bothered me too.


My name suggestion would be to get a new finisher. ^^() I still don't like it. I hope he gets to use the crossface chicken wing when he's on his own. I love that one. Backlund scared the crap out of me with that one when I was 8 or 9, so Ambrose should be allowed to scare a new generation of kids.

But back to name suggestions. They should go oldschool and call it Watta Maneuver.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I love his finisher. I hated his hook and ladder finisher in the indies, it was basically a less impressive looking Glam-Slam.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> I love his finisher. I hated his hook and ladder finisher in the indies, it was basically a less impressive looking Glam-Slam.


I liked it. :draper2

I think that he should add a secondary finisher to his arsenal, preferably the Crossface Chickenwing as Luces said. Not only because it's a great move, but because he could get great heel heat from the crowd if he'd choke some midcard faces like Kofi out with it.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SANTA MOX said:


> he could get great heel heat from the crowd if he'd choke some midcard faces like Kofi out with it.


The first time I remember him using it once they got on the main roster was in his title match against Kofi. I was all like :mark:. Speaking of :mark:, I freaked out when he used the Fujiwara armbar on Punker last night...twice! I squealed a little bit.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SANTA MOX said:


> I liked it. :draper2
> 
> I think that he should add a secondary finisher to his arsenal, preferably the Crossface Chickenwing as Luces said. Not only because it's a great move, but because he could get great heel heat from the crowd if he'd choke some midcard faces like Kofi out with it.


He needs to use the running knee. But, to really mix it up, have him do it when someone's in the tree of woe.
I saw Tomasso Ciampa do it once and always thought it would suit Ambrose to a tee.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I love how my girl cindel gets straight to the point :clap


Like I said, I'm only here for sexing up The Shield and Roman hair.. 











Carry on :


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> He needs to use the running knee. But, to really mix it up, have him do it when someone's in the tree of woe.
> I saw Tomasso Ciampa do it once and always thought it would suit Ambrose to a tee.


Talking of Dean's moves, I absolutely love Butterfly Suplex, and I screamed like a little girl when he did it yesterday.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

the famous 'nope'
happy birthday badass man! 28 already


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


>


This is horrifying, young lady! If I wanted to see Ambrose dance, I'd watch his weird wormy arm thing on a loop. There's enough gifs of that lying around everywhere.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Phenomenal Clash said:


> I love his finisher. I hated his hook and ladder finisher in the indies, it was basically a less impressive looking Glam-Slam.


the hook and ladder is one of my favourite moves. so much its my finisher as a tribute to Ambrose


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


>


NO, the stripper gifs were bad enough.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



cindel25 said:


> Like I said, I'm only here for sexing up The Shield and Roman hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on :


What about Seth? It really saddens me how Seth is greatly under appreciated in this thread. He looks just as great as the other 2 :rollins

Haven't watched Smackdown yet but I read the spoilers a while ago, disappointed these breakup teases are back.


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> the hook and ladder is one of my favourite moves. so much its my finisher as a tribute to Ambrose


Really? That's so cool.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


> What about Seth? It really saddens me how Seth is greatly under appreciated in this thread. He looks just as great as the other 2 :rollins
> 
> Haven't watched Smackdown yet but I read the spoilers a while ago, disappointed these breakup teases are back.


Seth is awesome. But it's not our fault he's ruining his hotness with that overgrown beard.

This thickness is perfect for him.


















He is gorgeous though


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Hell yeah, Rollins is babe! He just needs to tame his beard and his hair from time to time but we all agree we definitely wouldn't kick him outta bed :lmao :lmao :lmao 

He's the perfect balance of cute, smouldering and badass. 


















Seriously _loved _him here. 









And as for this move..... Well this is me every single time :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth is awesome. But it's not our fault he's ruining his hotness with that overgrown beard.
> 
> This thickness is perfect for him.


That hat does it for me. He should wear the hat, like all the time. I agree about the beard thickness being too much right now, it hides his prettiness. But maybe that's what he's going for right now. I'm gonna go look at the pics above again.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I hope when he goes face or better yet at TLC he trims that foolishness off. It should be a crime to be hiding such a pretty face on purpose.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Reigns needs to sit on him while Ambrose puts some coconut oil on that bleached patch. And then he needs to be forcibly shaved.

. . .this is getting kind of hot in my imagination. I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Reigns needs to sit on him while Ambrose puts some coconut oil on that bleached patch. And then he needs to be forcibly shaved.
> .


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I see I popped in during a weird time again :lol

Anyway I came across this mughsot of Roman:










Looking like he was arrested on the set of 'Full House' :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

All the Ambrose lovers should check his last night's match against Punk, his best singles one till now. That GTS sell :mark:


----------



## H

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Wow, I rarely come into this thread but not sure what I've gotten myself into here. Kind of like the Wow section but with pictures of dudes. 

Anyways, Punk/Ambrose from Smackdown was really good, and easily Dean's best singles match since being called up. They made him look super strong, and the way they teased more dissent in the Shield was cool too. Reigns turning is not far away. Maybe around January.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> All the Ambrose lovers should check his last night's match against Punk, his best singles one till now. That GTS sell :mark:


Oh trust me, I noticed that one.  I even went back to watch it again, it was so damn beautiful. During their random FCW match, he sold it in a similar way, dropping to his knees and then falling back. I totally dig it. :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Srdjan99 said:


> All the Ambrose lovers should check his last night's match against Punk, his best singles one till now. That GTS sell :mark:


I did. F'N Amazing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> All the Ambrose lovers should check his last night's match against Punk, his best singles one till now. *That GTS sell *:mark:


GOAT SELL











:mark: :mark: :mark: 

How his legs just gave out on him. The best. :lol


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The ice storm took out my cable last night. I am waiting for it to pop up on Hulu. This looks great, though!


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Fucking awesome Ambrose match with CM Punk on SmackDown, was really hyped and wasn't dissapointed. Looking forward to hopefully seeing a real meaningful fued between just the two.

TH


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just watched their match. Very, very good. Now I really want to see them have a legit feud. The whole time I was watching I kept thinking, if this match is good already, imagine it on a grander scale with Dean's character in full crazy mode. Now that could be something special.


----------



## DareDevil

TheHidden01 said:


> Fucking awesome Ambrose match with CM Punk on SmackDown, was really hyped and wasn't dissapointed. Looking forward to hopefully seeing a real meaningful fued between just the two.
> 
> TH


Same here, I was marking out the whole time, I also want a promo off between the two.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Imagine how much better the match would have been if Punk didn't shart himself in the beginning. Bravo to both men for making it out of that one alive.

And the reason why that match was as awesome as it was was because Punk probably said let's do this your way Ambrose and let's make this baby shine. Punk may be an asshole from time to time but when he's routing for you and believes in you like he does Dean, he'll go out of his way to make sure everybody looks good. And that's why you saw Dean do a lot more in this match move set wise instead of what we've seen him do against Kofi, Dolph, etc. Punk let Dean be himself and rolled with it.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> The ice storm took out my cable last night. I am waiting for it to pop up on Hulu. This looks great, though!


http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet

Boom.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Imagine how much better the match would have been if Punk didn't shart himself in the beginning. Bravo to both men for making it out of that one alive.
> 
> And the reason why that match was as awesome as it was was because Punk probably said let's do this your way Ambrose and let's make this baby shine. Punk may be an asshole from time to time but when he's routing for you and believes in you like he does Dean, he'll go out of his way to make sure everybody looks good. And that's why you saw Dean do a lot more in this match move set wise instead of what we've seen him do against Kofi, Dolph, etc. Punk let Dean be himself and rolled with it.


This is why Punk is a strong #3 on my list.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose vs. Punk was good but not nearly as good as the Ambrose fans are making it out to be. Also, it appears Romans turn is coming soon and Ambrose will be the first to put him over. Ambrose fans you guys should be honered that your boy may get to play a major role in the rise of Roman Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I so hope none of them will get buried. So much potential for 2014.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

None will get buried.

They are currently carrying the product and will continue to do so as long as none of them funk up!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I hope so, but I somehow fear they could push Reigns while sending Rollins/Ambrose to midcard hell in the process.

On an unrelated note, I personally think Rollins should turn face (if they split up).


----------



## jay321_01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dunno if this has been posted before but a preview of The Shield vs The Wyatts. :yum: :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I guess, one of the main things I will miss of The Shield after they break up, are these threads, they are so much fun. But afterwards, they will all have their own thread, and I just HOPE, stupid fanwars between Ambrose, Seth and Roman fans don't happen.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


















YA, Serious Shield? I don't have Money!


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

As a Roman Reigns fan,it really sucks that he is not put more in one on one matches.Last time he had a one on one match with D-Bryan,it was amazing to behold,and quite possibly match of the night.


Looks like I need to wait moreunk2


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Boots2Asses said:


> As a Roman Reigns fan,it really sucks that he is not put more in one on one matches.Last time he had a one on one match with D-Bryan,it was amazing to behold,and quite possibly match of the night.
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to wait moreunk2


I'd love to See some more Reigns Matches, too. 
It's interesting and exciting.  

Tbq82, come on now. unk2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Boots2Asses said:


> As a Roman Reigns fan,it really sucks that he is not put more in one on one matches.Last time he had a one on one match with D-Bryan,it was amazing to behold,and quite possibly match of the night.
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to wait moreunk2


He's not good enought to have consistent good one on one matches. His match with DB was great but i also remember his match with Orton which was awful and dull. He has improved alot but his best work is still when 
Dean and Seth are his tag partners so he can have his moments to shine.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

And that's one of the Reasons he needs more Single matches. 
You can't learn everything through Tag Matches or simple Training. 
He needs that Experience too.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

At this point in Orton's career, he should be able to guide a rookie through a decent match. If the match didn't succeed, that's because Orton hasn't learned ring awareness befitting a 10+ year veteran.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


> What about Seth? It really saddens me how Seth is greatly under appreciated in this thread. He looks just as great as the other 2 :rollins
> 
> Haven't watched Smackdown yet but I read the spoilers a while ago, disappointed these breakup teases are back.


If Seth want to get some love from me, he need to pre-poo and deep condition his hair. 

Until then he's the chick that holds Roman's hair.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Adressing peoples' worries that folks like Ambrose and Rollins end up in the midcard somehow, I simply have to point out that both of them are the types of guys that go all out in whatever situation they are put in. An Ambrose - Rollins feud for the (random example) Intercontinental title, or hell, even for no title at all, will still be made utterly awesome by them, midcard or no midcard. 
I realise it's in our nature to worry that our favorite guys, the guys we think DESERVE to be top flight performers, don't actually end up there. But as long as we get to see them on TV regularly, and watch them excell at what they do, week in week out, does it really matter that much? 
I mean sure, in two exactly alike match-ups, the higher stakes one will edge out the lower stakes one, but when it comes to talent like Dean Ambrose, do you really think you won't enjoy the lower stakes one almost just as much because Ambrose is just THAT good, and he'll make you get into it either way?

Or is that just me being overly complacent?


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose and Rollings are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.

Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.

I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? Rollings? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet. Meanwhile Rock vs Roman will be held at Wrestlemania 31; vs Taker at 32 and WWE champion in between.


----------



## jay321_01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Ambrose and Rollings are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.
> 
> I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? Rollings? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet. Meanwhile Rock vs Roman will be held at Wrestlemania 31; vs Taker at 32 and WWE champion in between.


unk2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Ambrose and *Rollings* are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.
> 
> I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? *Rollings*? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet.




If you're going to insult somebody at least make sure you spell their name right so you don't look so ignorant. 














Dean looks so proud of himself after mocking Punk. Thank God WWE saved that moment for the app. *eye roll*


----------



## DareDevil

BeastBoy said:


> Ambrose and Rollings are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.
> 
> I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? Rollings? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet. Meanwhile Rock vs Roman will be held at Wrestlemania 31; vs Taker at 32 and WWE champion in between.


Don't you have anything better to do? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This never gets old


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> This never gets old


Gosh, this promo is hilarious, I think the part that cracks me up the most is when he goes. "You don't think I understood that?" 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Don't you have anything better to do?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


while what beastboy was harsh there is some truth in it especially in the way WWE management thinks. I think all three will be solid members of the WWE roster with Reigns at the very top Ambrose as a top hell and Rollins as a mid to upper mid-card babyface. At one point I thought all three had a shot at being WWE or World Champ but if this unification happens Reigns may be the only one to see a Main Event Title.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

















cutest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

some seth rollins love


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Ambrose and Rollings are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.
> 
> I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? Rollings? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet. Meanwhile Rock vs Roman will be held at Wrestlemania 31; vs Taker at 32 and WWE champion in between.


Thanks for giving me a good laugh

I'm sure Ambrose and *ROLLINS* will take this all on board and not give a rats ass :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> Ambrose and Rollings are nothing more than useless money-leeches that need to GTFO.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the future because he's related to The Rock, he's big, he's NOT fat (disproving Scott Steiner's belief that all Samoans are) and he pretty much looks scary.
> 
> I don't really like him, but he's clearly the future moneymaker for WWE. With Rock's approval and Vince's fetish for big guys he'll be main-eventing in two years while 40-year old Cena is shoved away. Ambrose? Rollings? Who's gonna remember those two? For Vince they're nothing more than sideshows attracting the gullible internet nerds that actually buy their shirts. When Reigns overshadows them Vince will consider them as surpluses and get rid of them, saving 5 dollars in his wallet. Meanwhile Rock vs Roman will be held at Wrestlemania 31; vs Taker at 32 and WWE champion in between.


Whoa, even as a Reigns fan that is way harsh. Ambrose and Rollins are going to the top as well. After all according to your logic, he's going to need someone to feud with and that's going to be either Ambrose or Rollins depending on if he's a face or heel. I can see Rollins being a huge money maker once he goes face. The only thing I agree with is 40 year old Cena being shoved away. Shoot, I'll give it to 38.



TheVipersGirl said:


> some seth rollins love


I do love slutty Seth.

And yes Seth you are prettier than Punk :lmao Although Punk isn't really pretty to begin with.


----------



## BeastBoy

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> If you're going to insult somebody at least make sure you spell their name right so you don't look so ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean looks so proud of himself after mocking Punk. Thank God WWE saved that moment for the app. *eye roll*





VickyAngel said:


> Don't you have anything better to do?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





tylermoxreigns said:


> Thanks for giving me a good laugh
> 
> I'm sure Ambrose and *ROLLINS* will take this all on board and not give a rats ass :lmao


The smarks are riled up and gathering. I've done God's work.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Whoa, even as a Reigns fan that is way harsh. Ambrose and Rollins are going to the top as well. After all according to your logic, he's going to need someone to feud with and that's going to be either Ambrose or Rollins depending on if he's a face or heel. I can see Rollins being a huge money maker once he goes face. The only thing I agree with is 40 year old Cena being shoved away. Shoot, I'll give it to 38.


Be glad that I at least see Reigns with the bigger chance on becoming the next face of the company. He HAS the look. Ambrose looks like a younger Anthony Hopkins on steroids (that's a bad thing, seriously) and ROLLINS (thank you very much Shieldknights) looks too similar to CM Punk and is about as bland as he is.

As for the "feuds" Reigns would just probably spam spears on both and be the breakout member while the other two are thrown in the garbage bin to keep Curt Hawkins company and job to 3MB. He'll make Ryback his bitch, turn Langston into black powder, and emasculate Orton. He's the one with the physical presence but there's also some good looks on him and I'm a guy. Hmm, wasn't there a certain wrestler related to him that was at his physical peak but also had the look and presence of a company's face- oh, that's right, The Rock!

Just bear with me, Ambrose and Rollings (lol) will be nothing more than disposable stepping stones once Reigns gets the big push. Vince will only have the other two as surplus to sell the remaining Shield merchandise left in the attic, but once they disband it's back to development or the indies for them while Reigns faces his cousins and main eventers.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BeastBoy said:


> The smarks are riled up and gathering. I've done God's work.


You wish. No one can touch god-_uhhhh_. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That staredown :mark: you can see the resentment in Dean's eyes










I like that in private there are cracks showing but in public they are still united


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

What was that staredown all about?


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> Ambrose vs. Punk was good but not nearly as good as the Ambrose fans are making it out to be. Also, it appears Romans turn is coming soon and Ambrose will be the first to put him over. Ambrose fans you guys should be honered that your boy may get to play a major role in the rise of Roman Reigns.


For a random on the fly match on SmackDown it's good enough.

Yes, it's not MotY, but it's no slouch.

Imagine a well built fued between the two and a main event on a PPV and I'm sure this board will be electrified.

TH


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> What was that staredown all about?


It happened in the promo on Smackdown.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It happened in the promo on Smackdown.


Oh man, Dean and his cockiness just gets me, I usually hate cocky people, but whenever he does it I just smile like an idiot. Like to me, it seems like he has earned the right to be as cocky as he wants.


----------



## jay321_01

BeastBoy said:


> The smarks are riled up and gathering. I've done God's work.
> 
> 
> 
> Be glad that I at least see Reigns with the bigger chance on becoming the next face of the company. He HAS the look. Ambrose looks like a younger Anthony Hopkins on steroids (that's a bad thing, seriously) and ROLLINS (thank you very much Shieldknights) looks too similar to CM Punk and is about as bland as he is.
> 
> As for the "feuds" Reigns would just probably spam spears on both and be the breakout member while the other two are thrown in the garbage bin to keep Curt Hawkins company and job to 3MB. He'll make Ryback his bitch, turn Langston into black powder, and emasculate Orton. He's the one with the physical presence but there's also some good looks on him and I'm a guy. Hmm, wasn't there a certain wrestler related to him that was at his physical peak but also had the look and presence of a company's face- oh, that's right, The Rock!
> 
> Just bear with me, Ambrose and Rollings (lol) will be nothing more than disposable stepping stones once Reigns gets the big push. Vince will only have the other two as surplus to sell the remaining Shield merchandise left in the attic, but once they disband it's back to development or the indies for them while Reigns faces his cousins and main eventers.


Woah, you're so badass. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Two things to note: One: that promo on smackdown was orgasmic, the IT'S HAPPENING levels are at hitherto unheard of levels. Reigns is bossing it and Dean manages to still steal the show with four words and dat stare.

Two: Holy shit that was the best selling of the GTS I can remember in WWE. Does anyone have a gif? Dean just flat-out went limp, shit was both hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Adressing peoples' worries that folks like Ambrose and Rollins end up in the midcard somehow, I simply have to point out that both of them are the types of guys that go all out in whatever situation they are put in.


I fully believe in this. They will make people notice them, I have faith in that. Not even counting their in-ring work, Seth is too lovable to not have people get behind him as a face and Ambrose just being himself is enough to get people to hate him (or love him ) as a heel.



Davion McCool said:


> Two: Holy shit that was the best selling of the GTS I can remember in WWE. Does anyone have a gif? Dean just flat-out went limp, shit was both hilarious and awesome.


From a few pages back...



tylermoxreigns said:


> GOAT SELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> How his legs just gave out on him. The best. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> I fully believe in this. They will make people notice them, I have faith in that. Not even counting their in-ring work, Seth is too lovable to not have people get behind him as a face and Ambrose just being himself is enough to get people to hate him (or love him ) as a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> From a few pages back...


Dat Selling of his. And I totally agree, Dean is a natural and So is Seth. They are just too talented to go unoticed.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose a better seller then DZ. He doesn't sell them like some superhero moves :mark:


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> Ambrose a better seller then DZ. He doesn't sell them like some superhero moves :mark:


While I was waiting for Ambrose to finally get on TV, my ultimate dream match was him and Ziggler so they could have a battle of the sells. I still want some major feud/match with them so I can get my symphony of selling. It would be freaking ridiculous.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*









http://www.yareah.com/2013/12/08/2812-sexy-men-dean-ambrose-united-states-champion/

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> While I was waiting for Ambrose to finally get on TV, my ultimate dream match was him and Ziggler so they could have a battle of the sells. I still want some major feud/match with them so I can get my symphony of selling. It would be freaking ridiculous.


I was pretty dissapointed with their matches, especially their NoC one


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> I was pretty dissapointed with their matches, especially their NoC one


you could tell that their match had been cut short on the fly. the pacing went to shit right at the end.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> I was pretty disappointed with their matches, especially their NoC one


Yeah, that's why I want a more serious one. I mean, I expect that the two of them would have some amazing stuff together. I'd be super bummed out if they just never clicked.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I remmeber that match having 10 minutes. Daniel Bryan vs Dolpz Ziggler in 2010 had 15 minutes and it was MOTY after HBK/Taker that year. Not about the time, they just didn't match


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> I remmeber that match having 10 minutes. Daniel Bryan vs Dolpz Ziggler in 2010 had 15 minutes and it was MOTY after HBK/Taker that year. Not about the time, they just didn't match


its not about time, per say, its more about having your time cut short mid match. it went from the pacing of a 15 min match to that of a 5-7 min match all of a sudden.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dunno, all I know is that I have expected more


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

just watched that TLC match

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: at Shield teamwork


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I can't believe the nominations for this years MOTY.

No Punk/Cena from RAW?
No Cena/Bryan at SummerSlam?
No Shield match from TLC?

Fuck this company.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So I'm here voting on the WWE App for the Slammy's and then I realize that there are two Slammy awards. There are the WWE.com Slammy awards and then there is going to be another voting for the one live on the show fpalm Well anyhow, I'm voting for my boys in all the category's except two cause well Mark Henry just did it better. If the polls are rigged or not I don't really care cause I'm having fun.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Can someone make me or link me to a Dean Ambrose Facebook cover? I've been wanting one for a WHILE.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Reigns kinda brought that on himself, he was hyping himself up big time there. Infact the only member who's ego is still purely in the team is Rollins.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Reigns kinda brought that on himself, he was hyping himself up big time there. Infact the only member who's ego is still purely in the team is Rollins.


The Steven if that is what the majority took from that promo then that promo failed. The point of that promo was that what Reigns said was true and that Reigns can destroy Punk but, Ambrose being delusional or jealous wanted the match for himself although he's the inferior competitor


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> For a random on the fly match on SmackDown it's good enough.
> 
> Yes, it's not MotY, but it's no slouch.
> 
> Imagine a well built fued between the two and a main event on a PPV and I'm sure this board will be electrified.
> 
> TH


I agree that a well built mid-card feud with Ambrose and Punk could be enjoyable but the board being electrified? This board gets electrified with every little thing Ambrose does no matter how unimpressive so when they blow up something he does its not a big deal because they do it all the time.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> The Steven if that is what the majority took from that promo then that promo failed. The point of that promo was that what Reigns said was true and that Reigns can destroy Punk but, Ambrose being delusional or jealous wanted the match for himself although he's the inferior competitor


Even if it's true, he still was clearly putting himself above the other two guys, calling himself the baddest member of the shield was basically him implying he was the best in the shield, the whole point was for all of them to see eachother as equals but now both Ambrose and Reigns have shown they see themselves as superior member.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Even if it's true, he still was clearly putting himself above the other two guys, calling himself the baddest member of the shield was basically him implying he was the best in the shield, the whole point was for all of them to see eachother as equals but now both Ambrose and Reigns have shown they see themselves as superior member.


Yeah that's pretty much it. Ambrose used to be the default leader of the Shield but now Reigns is stepping up and is feeling himself because of his Survivor Series eliminations. Now both of them have egos because Ambrose doesn't like to be outshined and Reigns doesn't want to play second fiddle to anybody.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much it. Ambrose used to be the default leader of the Shield but now Reigns is stepping up and is feeling himself because of his Survivor Series eliminations. Now both of them have egos because Ambrose doesn't like to be outshined and Reigns doesn't want to play second fiddle to anybody.


While poor Seth seems to be the only humble one, i am now thinking they will lose to punk due to Reigns and Ambrose tension .


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> While poor Seth seems to be the only humble one, i am now thinking they will lose to punk due to Reigns and Ambrose tension .


I could see it now, either Roman or Dean lands their finisher on Punk and then one of the other tags themselves in to take credit for the pin, they start to argue and Punk sneaks in a roll up and wins. Then Roman gets mad and spears Punk through a table and Punk's out until Rumble.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> While poor Seth seems to be the only humble one, i am now thinking they will lose to punk due to Reigns and Ambrose tension .


Maybe is just me but I see this happening, Ambrose getting beat up in the ring and he looks around to tag either Seth or Roman in, but let's say Roman got "hurt" and Seth was seeing if Roman was ok, and so Dean eats the pin thanks to having no one to tag in. That's what I think, my brother thinks Seth will get the pin, thus creating a third and final ego, due to him pinning "the best in the world." I agree with this as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Damn! :lmao Dean you cocky bastard.

Thanks. Due to my new schedule I can't watch even WWE streams anymore.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Maybe is just me but I see this happening, Ambrose getting beat up in the ring and he looks around to tag either Seth or Roman in, but let's say Roman got "hurt" and Seth was seeing if Roman was ok, and so Dean eats the pin thanks to having no one to tag in. That's what I think, my brother thinks Seth will get the pin, thus creating a third and final ego, due to him pinning "the best in the world." I agree with this as well.




I am thinking we're gonna get an even better idea of what will happen this monday, if they yet again have tension on monday then it's clear they aren't going over sunday ( Meaning Bryan likely will seeing as they won't have their two top heel stables lose handicap matches), there's an obvious reason why they will present double cross of the year.. It sucks cause they were on a roll again! 

I really like your brother's idea actuallly, Think a mixture of that and what subzero said might happen. Reigns spears punk but Seth ( Or Ambrose, but now i'd rather it be seth) tags in and gets the pin. If the shield lose clean in anyway it would pretty much ruin their credibility though.


----------



## Ejean830

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> some seth rollins love


I'm REALLY not that big on Seth's looks...but damn I could watch this over and over and over and over and over and over.......



SubZero3:16 said:


> That staredown :mark: you can see the resentment in Dean's eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that in private there are cracks showing but in public they are still united


I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS FEUD TO HAPPEN :jesse :jesse :jesse


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> I am thinking we're gonna get an even better idea of what will happen this monday, if they yet again have tension on monday then it's clear they aren't going over sunday ( Meaning Bryan likely will seeing as they won't have their two top heel stables lose handicap matches), there's an obvious reason why they will present double cross of the year.. It sucks cause they were on a roll again!
> 
> I really like your brother's idea actuallly, Think a mixture of that and what subzero said might happen. Reigns spears punk but Seth ( Or Ambrose, but now i'd rather it be seth) tags in and gets the pin. If the shield lose clean in anyway it would pretty much ruin their credibility though.


No if Ambrose lose clean again it will HIM.. Seth and especially roman can take a pin, clean or not, and it would feel less degrading for them as a unit


----------



## Screwball

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



DoubtGin said:


> just watched that TLC match
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: at Shield teamwork


:mark: So much awesome in that match, Reigns' spear, the subsequent burial of Kane, Rollins nearly dying, Ambrose being a sadistic mofo.......


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much it.* Ambrose used to be the default leader *of the Shield but now Reigns is stepping up and is feeling himself because of his Survivor Series eliminations. Now both of them have egos because Ambrose doesn't like to be outshined and Reigns doesn't want to play second fiddle to anybody.


:lmao

It was clearly Roman Reigns from day one. I don't know how people were not seeing it way back when but for months I used to talk about how he'd get the most promo time. Don't get me wrong, in the beginning the three looked like equals. However, there was always this aura to Roman Reigns.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> It was clearly Roman Reigns from day one. I don't know how people were not seeing it way back when but for months I used to talk about how he'd get the most promo time. Don't get me wrong, in the beginning the three looked like equals. However, there was always this aura to Roman Reigns.


One word, booking


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> It was clearly Roman Reigns from day one. I don't know how people were not seeing it way back when but for months I used to talk about how he'd get the most promo time. Don't get me wrong, in the beginning the three looked like equals. However, there was always this aura to Roman Reigns.


No it was Ambrose. He did most of the talking. Reigns and Rollins used to default to him all of the time. The guy's first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker! Ambrose was the clear leader back then. But I would agree that Reigns always had a compelling aura about him that you couldn't help but to notice him. Reigns was always my favourite from the beginning because he just had the look of a WWE champion about him. I just looked at him and said this guy is going to be a star. I'm glad that my instincts are still sharp at picking them.

But getting back to the main point up until the summer Roman barely said anything more than " believe in the shield'. Ambrose did the most including being on commentary and he's the only one to still have his title. But now Reigns is emerging and is getting pops when he steps into the ring so I guess some people don't like it because the spotlight isn't fully on Ambrose as it used to be.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> No it was Ambrose. He did most of the talking. Reigns and Rollins used to default to him all of the time. The guy's first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker! Ambrose was the clear leader back then. But I would agree that Reigns always had a compelling aura about him that you couldn't help but to notice him. Reigns was always my favourite from the beginning because he just had the look of a WWE champion about him. I just looked at him and said this guy is going to be a star. I'm glad that my instincts are still sharp at picking them.
> 
> But getting back to the main point up until the summer Roman barely said anything more than " believe in the shield'. Ambrose did the most including being on commentary and he's the only one to still have his title. But now Reigns is emerging and is getting pops when he steps into the ring so I guess some people don't like it because the spotlight isn't fully on Ambrose as it used to be.


The majority of this is correct and in many ways you can still argue that Ambrose is still the main emphasis as he still does the majority of the talking and wrestles on his own in singles matches. Granted, not as often as before but still the same. It's just that now Reigns has become more established as a character/wrestler unlike in the beginning.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



The Steven Seagal said:


> I am thinking we're gonna get an even better idea of what will happen this monday, if they yet again have tension on monday then it's clear they aren't going over sunday ( Meaning Bryan likely will seeing as they won't have their two top heel stables lose handicap matches), there's an obvious reason why they will present double cross of the year.. It sucks cause they were on a roll again!
> 
> I really like your brother's idea actuallly, Think a mixture of that and what subzero said might happen. Reigns spears punk but Seth ( Or Ambrose, but now i'd rather it be seth) tags in and gets the pin. If the shield lose clean in anyway it would pretty much ruin their credibility though.


Yeah, my brother usually comes up with pretty good ideas, when I told him about thinking that The Shield will loose, he said "NOPE, The Shield will win, but it will be Seth the one who will get the pin." Then he told me why he thought that, I' was like, yeah it makes sense, the only one left to show a sign of supperiority is Seth, so him getting an ego from that will be the most ovbious thing happening. Also them presenting double cross of the year, is so foreshadowing something. I didn't really read what SubZero said, (sorry Zero) I'm going to go back and do that, to get a better idea.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ejean830 said:


> I'm REALLY not that big on Seth's looks...but damn I could watch this over and over and over and over and over and over.......
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS FEUD TO HAPPEN :jesse :jesse :jesse


I'm not looking forward to the feud because they're just going to have Reigns destroy Ambrose every time they have a match and just use Ambrose to get Reigns over as a face.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> It was clearly Roman Reigns from day one. I don't know how people were not seeing it way back when but for months I used to talk about how he'd get the most promo time. Don't get me wrong, in the beginning the three looked like equals. However, there was always this aura to Roman Reigns.


Reigns was never the leader, in fact The Shield never had a "default leader", the three have had their moments of individuality, i even could say than Rollins looked more than a leader than both when they debut, because whe was the NXT champion at the time, and was backed for Reigns and Ambrose on his matches in NXT. Ambrose was never proyected as the leader, even when he had more time at the mic, he rarely was consolidated at the major piece on their matches.

Simple as that, the shield never had a clear leader, the three just stand on their own.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Reigns was never the leader he just gave the orders in the ring for the triple powerbomb. I think Reigns might miss a spear and hit Dean in Sunday. I can't see Seth getting the pin or an ego I just dont think that's how they wanna go


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> Reigns was never the leader he just gave the orders in the ring for the triple powerbomb. I think Reigns might miss a spear and hit Dean in Sunday. *I can't see Seth getting the pin or an ego I just dont think that's how they wanna go*


Meh, I don't know, anything can happen. But you can't deny that it is a possibility.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ahhhhh this thread yet again has come full circle. Before it was Dean's height now it's who was/is the leader of the shield. at least we're consistent.



From what's i've heard the shield is still being booked together through May 2014. So this could me a very slow build to the imposion, which would be fucking amazing.

Also why I think that timeline is plausible is because Roman has only been in 2 singles matches as far as I know. one with orton and one with DB, and those were months ago. There is no way anything is going to happen any time soon until they start giving him more singles matches while still a part of the shield.

Right now all we're seeing from Roman is he wants to be "the leader, the main man" of the shield. Where as Dean you see wanting to just be "the man". He's still the one with the singles matches. And Roman is still on the tag team scene at the house shows. 


Roman's getting there, but he isn't there just yet. He's still heavely protected in the tag matches. He really doesn't do too many moves and doesn't spend that much time in the ring. When you start to see that change, that's when you'll know that the split is sooner rather than later.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Ahhhhh this thread yet again has come full circle. Before it was Dean's height now it's who was/is the leader of the shield. at least we're consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> From what's i've heard the shield is still being booked together through May 2014. So this could me a very slow build to the imposion, which would be fucking amazing.
> 
> Also why I think that timeline is plausible is because Roman has only been in 2 singles matches as far as I know. one with orton and one with DB, and those were months ago. There is no way anything is going to happen any time soon until they start giving him more singles matches while still a part of the shield.
> 
> Right now all we're seeing from Roman is he wants to be "the leader, the main man" of the shield. Where as Dean you see wanting to just be "the man". He's still the one with the singles matches. And Roman is still on the tag team scene at the house shows.
> 
> 
> Roman's getting there, but he isn't there just yet. He's still heavely protected in the tag matches. He really doesn't do too many moves and doesn't spend that much time in the ring. When you start to see that change, that's when you'll know that the split is sooner rather than later.


They are being booked together through May? I was pretty sure that they would split at WMXXX now, I'm not so sure, if it's at Extreme Rules, maybe. ER was the ppv where they won their titles.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

VickyAngel you got a membership? : How are you liking it? Perks? Thinking of getting one myself.

And yeah, Implosion is coming, but will likely take a while. Commentary seemed to be alluding towards it too. When Ambrose came out for his match against Punk, Michael Cole was pointing out how The Shield were saying that it will take their "baddest" man to take out Punk. When JBL pointed out that Ambrose is the US Champ, Cole said how The Shield's description of the baddest man seemed to fit Reigns better.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> VickyAngel you got a membership? : How are you liking it? Perks? Thinking of getting one myself.
> 
> And yeah, Implosion is coming, but will likely take a while. Commentary seemed to be alluding towards it too. When Ambrose came out for his match against Punk, Michael Cole was pointing out how The Shield were saying that it will take their "baddest" man to take out Punk. When JBL pointed out that Ambrose is the US Champ, Cole said how The Shield's description of the baddest man seemed to fit Reigns better.


Yeah, I got one, is pretty similar I'm liking it so far,well the perks are: you have access to the arcade, There's a chat box, you can put a gif as your avatar/sig, you have more room for PM's a total of 1,000, You can change your username(only once every 3 moths though, and you have to request the change), Hmm, what else is there, well it lasts 20 years.You should get one, it's $10 bucks. Oh and about the implosion, yep it's coming but the problem is when, I did notice that too, the "I was thinking something more along the lines of Roman Reigns." that Cole said.


----------



## Kenny89

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I used to be a big big fan of the shield. At one stage they were one of the top dogs in wwe.
But sadly now they are very stale and also it sucks ambrose has done nothing with the us tite


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Kenny89 said:


> I used to be a big big fan of the shield. At one stage they were one of the top dogs in wwe.
> But sadly now they are very stale and also it sucks ambrose has done nothing with the us tite


If you think The Shield is stale then you probably don't watch the rest of the product because it's beyond stagnant.

What exactly is Ambrose suppose to do with the belt if Creative doesn't book him into any legitimate feuds? The wrestlers don't book themselves. So if nothing is being done with the title then it has nothing to do with the wrestler but everything to do with WWE's shoddy booking.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


























































http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-slammy-awards-voting


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From what's i've heard the shield is still being booked together through May 2014. So this could me a very slow build to the imposion, which would be fucking amazing.


Assuming that stays the plan, I think it's a good idea because if they can save the possible triple threat match between then (because I would assume that would be the first step after splitting), that would set something good up for after Mania, since usually the late spring and summer is kinda meh.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-slammy-awards-voting


:agree: I think this will be the most entertaining slammy awards in years because the shield will present one. Hope they will win a couple of slammy's too. It will be hilarious if they would argue who would want to hold on onto that award.



Kenny89 said:


> I used to be a big big fan of the shield. At one stage they were one of the top dogs in wwe.
> But sadly now they are very stale and also it sucks ambrose has done nothing with the us tite


How can you call them stale? They are the most enteraining thing going on right now and they are the future of the company. Plus I agree with subzero Ambrose can't help it if he's booked like that. Maybe if he would be on his own he would get more chances to defend his title.


Gaaah don't you think Ambrose looks so cute in this picture? So many feels.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Gaaah don't you think Ambrose looks so cute in this picture? So many feels.


Beyond cute


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Gaaah don't you think Ambrose looks so cute in this picture? So many feels.


It's super adorable! But my favorite screenshot from that match is still this one. I like my dudes weird. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

SLAMMIES :mark: :mark: :mark: 
SHIELD!
CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> It's super adorable! But my favorite screenshot from that match is still this one. I like my dudes weird. :lol


I don't know why I find ego attractive. he looks like a douchebag there.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I don't know why I find ego attractive. he looks like a douchebag there.


Cause he's a good looking dude. And he's supposed to be a total douche right there. The scarf really sends it home.  I also love Ambrose's sweet dance moves during their entrance in that match.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> Cause he's a good looking dude. And he's supposed to be a total douche right there. The scarf really sends it home.  I also love Ambrose's sweet dance moves during their entrance in that match.


That whole segment was hilarious.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I like how dean tries to be goofy with his dancing but it just comes across as he's got good moves lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I like how dean tries to be goofy with his dancing but it just comes across as he's got good moves lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












I think he really has some good moves, maybe he practices a lot in front of the mirror.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> I think he really has some good moves, maybe he practices a lot in front of the mirror.


Lol now that is a funny image!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Always got time for a little bit of Ego and Mox 

Oh and Slammy night :mark: time to run roughshod all over this bitch :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The slammy's will be great I can't wait :mark::mark::mark:

Too bad I can't watch live though -.-


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I think he really has some good moves, maybe he practices a lot in front of the mirror.


He knows how to get "down".


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> He knows how to get "down".


:faint: This guy is so cool, he can even make something like smoking a cigaret look interesting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> It's super adorable! But my favorite screenshot from that match is still this one. I like my dudes weird. :lol


Just now noticed that the t-shirt Moxley is wearing is a BLK JEEZ T-SHIRT. :mark:

and lol at Jeez for photobombing Ego and Mox's photo.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> He knows how to get "down".


:yum: Well then. uhmm I've seen this promos before but. DAYYUM.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> :yum: Well then. uhmm I've seen this promos before but. DAYYUM.


I haven't seen that promo for some reason, anyone has a link?


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> I haven't seen that promo for some reason, anyone has a link?


A Thorn in Your Side ("Censored" promo)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> A Thorn in Your Side ("Censored" promo)


Thanks, I'm gonna enjoy this :yum:


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shield about to clean up at this Slammy's, there's 6 categories they are sure to win which means two Slammy's for each of them.

Oh my god if the Shield come out on stage to present the award dressed to the nines......


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna enjoy this :yum:


It's a personal favorite, hence my avatar photo.  Although most of the time, I'm not really paying attention to the words coming out of his mouth.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> The slammy's will be great I can't wait :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> *Too bad I can't watch live though* -.-


me too.  the boys better win a shit load of slammys or i'm gonna be pissed off. can you imagine if they came out to present their award in suits...


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> me too.  the boys better win a shit load of slammys or i'm gonna be pissed off. can you imagine if they came out to present their award in suits...


It would be so out of character...but my eyeballs wouldn't complain. I can see them winning one or two, but I can see them being rigged since sometimes they use slammies to fuel a story.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Here, some Jesus Rollins


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Luces said:


> It would be so out of character...but my eyeballs wouldn't complain. I can see them winning one or two, but I can see them being rigged since sometimes they use slammies to fuel a story.


yeah that's what i thought as well but hopefully they can still win at least one...











does anyone know which award they are presenting ?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Here, some Jesus Rollins



I can go one better










:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Im hoping the plans to keep them going past WMXXX happen, I think WWE want to make a stable that can be remembered as one of the best and they need a lot more time for that to happen, Im also hoping for the 3 of them to be in the ring at the one time in the Rumble, some potentially great Shield spots

EDIT: if they are then you will be getting yourself a buy WWE


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Anyone read into the fact that they are presenting the Double Cross of the year, and that they have been having problems?

Is it a set up for a break up?


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> I can go one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Gah, you can't do that! :lmao nah just kidding, he looks so I don't know.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



dmccourt95 said:


> Im hoping the plans to keep them going past WMXXX happen, I think WWE want to make a stable that can be remembered as one of the best and they need a lot more time for that to happen, Im also hoping for the 3 of them to be in the ring at the one time in the Rumble, some potentially great Shield spots
> 
> EDIT: if they are then you will be getting yourself a buy WWE


Its gonna be hard to keep this going that long as there are already cracks in the shields armor. Do you think they ll be able to hold it that long. I could see the implosion happening at Mania. Regardless hope Ambrose sells the spear he got coming like a champ


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










And so it begins.....


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> me too.  the boys better win a shit load of slammys or i'm gonna be pissed off. can you imagine if they came out to present their award in suits...


That would be great, they look so juicy in suits :yum:



VickyAngel said:


> Here, some Jesus Rollins


:lol ninja rollins is cooler though.



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> yeah that's what i thought as well but hopefully they can still win at least one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know which award they are presenting ?


Me too, I will smash my laptop in the wall if they won't win one. They present the double cross of the year award.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tbp82 said:


> Its gonna be hard to keep this going that long as there are already cracks in the shields armor. Do you think they ll be able to hold it that long. I could see the implosion happening at Mania. Regardless hope Ambrose sells the spear he got coming like a champ


It could certainly work if they make them feud with the Wyatts up until WMXXX they could add longevity to them by turning them face, say tweeners vs Wyatts and then go Face after WM, if they stay heel I think they're good enough with the right booking to last until June/July time next year and then have the implosion gathering speed right up until a triple threat at Summerslam


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So far the shield have won 2 awards!!!


Faction of the Year and What a Move award for Roman's spear!


Congrats guys!!!


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Stroker Ace said:


> And so it begins.....



Flawless Silky Remy shittin on all your faves! PRAISE GAWD!


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> So far the shield have won 2 awards!!!
> 
> 
> Faction of the Year and What a Move award for Roman's spear!
> 
> 
> Congrats guys!!!


I kinda figured the faction one was a given. If the Wyatts had debuted earlier, I think it could have been close between the two.

And I love Roman and I LOVE his spear, but if I had voted, I probably would've gone with the Black Widow. I think that submission is so damn cool.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm legit excited for The Slammys :mark: :mark: :mark:

I expect loads of unprecedented fuckery tonight :mark: :mark:

I can't wait :banderas :banderas


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Here, some Jesus Rollins


Jesus Rollins looks like he's about to explain the finer points of prostate massage.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Jesus Rollins looks like he's about to explain the finer points of prostate massage.


:lmao girl you so wrong for that :lol my mind just went to a rather dirty place and I loved it :lmao


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao girl you so wrong for that :lol my mind just went to a rather dirty place and I loved it :lmao


This is my function in life.


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Jesus Rollins looks like he's about to explain the finer points of prostate massage.


I definitely laughed out loud and had to cover my mouth so my husband didn't think I was too weird, reading that one.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Jesus Rollins looks like he's about to explain the finer points of prostate massage.


You have no idea how much I laughed. Girl you are gold!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Jesus Rollins looks like he's about to explain the finer points of prostate massage.


Girl I almost choked on my drink lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


>


A friend of mine showed me that truck earlier and I decided that it's a murder truck. He seriously looks like he's going to rain down some death and dismemberment on there.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*








if i dont have my gear will i drown in this thread?

They looked great in suits. all of you probably splooging for :ambrose though


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


> if i dont have my gear will i drown in this thread?
> 
> They looked great in suits. all of you probably splooging for :ambrose though


I have to wait till tomorrow...but cards on the table...I probably will.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

THEAY ARE IN SUITS!! THE SHIELD ARE IN FUCKING SUITS!! I just died! And yes Dean you look great.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I think I'm pregnant after watching that. I'm a guy.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

This is me right now: 




















Hair looks good in a suit!!!!!! Your faves can never do better!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


>


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yeah this is me with the Shield in suits 










Best Raw episode ever!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Lawssss waiting for the Roman pic but damn to steal from Amber B this short bus kid could get it!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










Well.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










He is just....


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Lawssss waiting for the Roman pic but damn to steal from Amber B this short bus kid could get it!


May I steal this, because is so going as my sig.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Davion McCool said:


> I think I'm pregnant after watching that. I'm a guy.


The love is undeniable from both sides.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Just so y'all know.....I'm stealing all your favs tonight for my photo collections. :yum:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The fandom just exploded.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_cocky asshole_








_seth's smile here_


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


>



















The thirst is real and not even ashamed.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

. . .these pretty bitches.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Luces said:


> A friend of mine showed me that truck earlier and I decided that it's a murder truck. He seriously looks like he's going to rain down some death and dismemberment on there.


Lol same here....also I was like what's the point of putting his twitter on the truck....he never uses it lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

_done_


----------



## Luces

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


>


Urk...

Okay, I gotta stop looking at this thread tonight before I get all the beauty spoiled and pass out from lack of oxygen.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm assuming more than a few of you needed to change your underwear?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Dudechi said:


> I'm assuming more than a few of you needed to change your underwear?


Underwear is for amateurs.


The Shield on dat suit and tie swag


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Dudechi said:


> I'm assuming more than a few of you needed to change your underwear?


What underwear?


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The feud between Ambrose and Reigns is cooked increasingly, 

and... Man, i fucking love seeing Ambrose and Rollins acting like totally jerks. :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Dudechi said:


> I'm assuming more than a few of you needed to change your underwear?




Underwear? How cute.


It specifically states in the rules that you must check your underwear at the door before you can enter this thread. 



Now if you'll excuse me, as I was....


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheVipersGirl said:


>


Oh geez Seth I know I always call you a little yappy dog but you didn't have to-.

It's like he knows everyone just thinks he is adorable at this point and is just rolling (no pun intended) with it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Davion McCool said:


> Oh geez Seth I know I always call you a little yappy dog but you didn't have to-.
> 
> It's like he knows everyone just thinks he is adorable at this point and is just rolling (no pun intended) with it.


He's totes adorable. Yup just like a puppy.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Ejean830

OMG I am so ashamed to admit I actually teared when they came out. My mom was staring at me. 

Fuck that was amazing. Trying to unscramble my mind so that I can assess that Reigns/Ambrose tension.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Ambrose vs Punk again!! :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Ambrose vs Punk again!! :mark:


Lets hope punk doesn't poop his pants again this time lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lets hope punk doesn't poop his pants again this time lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you think about his previous career, this is probably on the low end of the 10 grossest things Ambrose has wrestled through, though.


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Who thinks in tlc, reigns Spears ambrose in an "accidental" fashion.. punk then hits reigns with a gts for the pin Win. Leading mistrust within the shield with Rollins being the only "good" guy.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Look at Reigns' facial expressions during the match. Totally doubtful and exasperated. I love how they are selling this slow burn to the breakup. Sad but excellent job building it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Great match but i'm hating the teases of them breaking up  

Reigns with an awesome spear though :reigns


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The drive to the breakup just got thrown into turbo with that match...sucks


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Shit man SHIT!!! Too many emotions going on right now!! The tension!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Reigns with his awesome facial expressions throughout the match :mark:

Ambrose getting even more cocky and telling off Rollins and Reigns :mark:

Rollins and Reigns leaving but coming back as a team to take out Punk :mark:

I can't wait until Sunday :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns with his awesome facial expressions throughout the match :mark:
> 
> Ambrose getting even more cocky and telling off Rollins and Reigns :mark:
> 
> Rollins and Reigns leaving but coming back as a team to take out Punk :mark:
> 
> I can't wait until Sunday :banderas


Same here, Is going to be :woolcock


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lets hope punk doesn't poop his pants again this time lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did Punk really crap his pants or is that just something you guys came up with? I was marking out so much to even noticed, in other note: Dean's ego trip is not ending, dat tension, and fucking god the suits!! Oh the "this is awesome!" Chants, I could watched those two wrestle the entire show!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Roman Reigns is not impressed


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> If you think about his previous career, this is probably on the low end of the 10 grossest things Ambrose has wrestled through, though.


You know what, that is very very true LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Did Punk really crap his pants or is that just something you guys came up with? I was marking out so much to even noticed, in other note: Dean's ego trip is not ending, dat tension, and fucking god the suits!! Oh the "this is awesome!" Chants, I could watched those two wrestle the entire show!


He legit pooped his pants...not sure if he ate too much before the match or was sick. I didn't find out though until after the match and was told about the poop stains in the ring so I looked back at the match and saw what I was told. Man I hope that never ever happens to me lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose.
HBK's crack baby.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Roman Reigns is not impressed


What a beautiful man......beautiful hair. 

Of course not, his hair ain't gettin screen time!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


>


The two prettiest fuckers in the WWE (sorry Seth) I support this feud.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I love how every time they tease a breakup, somebody _else_ gets speared to hell.

Team tactics.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> He legit pooped his pants...not sure if he ate too much before the match or was sick. I didn't find out though until after the match and was told about the poop stains in the ring so I looked back at the match and saw what I was told. Man I hope that never ever happens to me lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ewwww, :lol you think Dean noticed?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Ewwww, :lol you think Dean noticed?


That I don't know but his head had near close encounters with his poop spots and butt LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> That I don't know but his head had near close wncounters with his poop spots and butt LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ahh, I'm cringing at this, I mean Dean was obviously not going to be a dick about it, I think he understands that accidents happen. But still, ew, anyway my dream match happened, TWICE!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I totally believe that Dean could have least smelled it especially since they were stains.

But anyhoooo BEST RAW EVER!!!

The Shield in suits :banderas :banderas :banderas

Doesn't take much to make me happy











Dean looks like a child being scolded by his parents


----------



## mjames74

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> He legit pooped his pants...not sure if he ate too much before the match or was sick. I didn't find out though until after the match and was told about the poop stains in the ring so I looked back at the match and saw what I was told. Man I hope that never ever happens to me lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He must of forgot to put his muffler in.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield in suits!!!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> Ahh, I'm cringing at this, I mean Dean was obviously not going to be a dick about it, I think he understands that accidents happen. But still, ew, anyway my dream match happened, TWICE!!


Deans been through worse during matches so I am sure he was fine lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

mjames74 said:


> He must of forgot to put his muffler in.


Lol!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lol!


I figured someone would get it.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Stroker Ace said:


> Shield about to clean up at this Slammy's, there's 6 categories they are sure to win which means two Slammy's for each of them.
> 
> Oh my god if the Shield come out on stage to present the award dressed to the nines......


And I think I might be dead.

SON OVA BITCH I DIDN'T THINK THEY'D ACTUALLY DO IT!!!!

Ambrose though.................got DAMN.










He can get it all YEAR long.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*


----------



## Reaper

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I haven't read this thread, but I hope I'm not the only who walked away with the feeling tonight that it'll be an epic Roman Reigns vs Ambrose showdown and that's the match. Rollins seemingly looks clueless that there's actual tension. I just hope they have the sense to make Reigns and Rollins come out as babyfaces in this feud because Ambrose is a pretty mean natural heel. Probably no one like him on the roster right now. His heel work was on par with HBK tonight and that's saying something.


----------



## jewels14

Rollins is easily the best looking of the three it isn't even close sorry... I'm a boy btw nohomo -_-


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean: "I know I look good"

Female fanbase: *creams*


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The Shield in suits. Are you not entertained? :lol

But yeah, the tension is building. I just hope they don't implode at TLC and stay together until atleast Mania or the Rumble. I can totally see Ambrose or Reigns eliminating the other at the Rumble.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CM Jewels said:


> Dean: "I know I look good"
> 
> Female and male fanbase: *creams*


There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## Moxie

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Turbo Man said:


>


I screamed out loud I almost had a heart attack.




















me:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> me too.  the boys better win a shit load of slammys or i'm gonna be pissed off.* can you imagine if they came out to present their award in suits...*


i haven't even seen raw yet but aaaaahhh what did i say ^^^ and yeah i'm quoting my own post but i don't care.  can't wait to watch it now. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

The shield in costumes







I don't think I'm going to be okay today and I haven't even seen raw yet. Hope I can keep myself in check tonight when I watch the show with my bf..

Punk shitting his pants :lmao well accidents happen I guess, found this on twitter its after raw I think he found out the hard way.. 










That fan behind him is like


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield in suits. Are you not entertained? :lol
> 
> But yeah, the tension is building. I just hope they don't implode at TLC and stay together until atleast Mania or the Rumble. I can totally see Ambrose or Reigns eliminating the other at the Rumble.


I hope that too, it would really suck if they would break up to soon, especially at a shit ppv like tlc.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Tensions are high here, I wouldn't be surprised if something happens on Sunday tbh.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Pic without water mark


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield in suits. Are you not entertained? :lol
> 
> But yeah, the tension is building. I just hope they don't implode at TLC and stay together until atleast Mania or the Rumble. I can totally see Ambrose or Reigns eliminating the other at the Rumble.


I know right? I didn't see Raw (I never really get to watch it anymore), but I looked at pics and such and DAMN do they work those suits. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

A little nitpick. Shouldn't The Shield be holding 4 Slammys? I mean Faction of the Year, Breakout Star, What a Manoeuver and Trending Now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Lapinou said:


> Punk shitting his pants :lmao well accidents happen I guess, found this on twitter its after raw I think he found out the hard way..


WHOA WAT IS THIS


----------



## SauceAgeRoll

*Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Monday's Raw saw the impending demise of The Shield begin to play out. Reigns is the one most likely to achieve singles domination on the evidence we have seen and the push him and the spear are getting.

Would it be out of the question for him to win Royal Rumble and go on to fight for the title come WM30? I understand his singles matches are short in terms of numbers but the boy really is the future, he has everything and with that in mind why not take a gamble?


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

id rather him be eliminated by ambrose in the rumble and eventually win the US title at mania. Even a guy like Cena began with the US title.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield in suits. Are you not entertained? :lol
> 
> But yeah, the tension is building. I just hope they don't implode at TLC and stay together until atleast Mania or the Rumble. I can totally see Ambrose or Reigns eliminating the other at the Rumble.


Yes, yes I was entertained. Oh my god at the tension... When Dean started yelling ar Roman I was like :mark: but when he started yelling at Seth I was like I mean seriously, Seth looked so confused, almost saying, :why are you yelling at me for?" But I can't wait to see crazy Ambrose in action.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Final four perhaps but he won't win.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

If we do get one unified World Title then I highly doubt Reigns will win it. We're talking about WM30 here so they'll want a big money match. I have a feeling Punk or Bryan will win it, but it depends who the champ is heading into WM. They could surprise us with a Lesnar win. They'll probably build up the Reigns/Ambrose tension further and then do Reigns/Ambrose for the US Title at WM OR a triple threat with Rollins.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Not a chance he'll win the rumble, he'll end up in a US Title match against Ambrose & Rollins at Mania.


----------



## SauceAgeRoll

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Yeah your outcome seems the most likely. That quick an ascent to the title is ridiculous, even for a member of the Shield.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

reigns won't win the rumble this year. 

i am predicting that he dumps out half a dozen guys ala nash in 1994 and kane that one year and ambrose ends up dumping him out


----------



## xdoomsayerx

He'll have the most eliminations this year and make the final 4. Won't win though.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



validreasoning said:


> reigns won't win the rumble this year.
> 
> i am predicting that he dumps out half a dozen guys ala nash in 1994 and kane that one year and ambrose ends up dumping him out


Agreed completely. He'll no doubt be in near the start, take out most of the roster, then be eliminated by a Shield member. Not a chance he's winning... this year.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

No chance he wins the Rumble. I don't think they will trust a relative newbie with THAT big of a win right now. I mean it's the surefire main event now that it will probably be for Unified title. Can't have the rumble winner curtain jerking anymore.

More than likely he will win the MITB match.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Moxie said:


> I screamed out loud I almost had a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:


he really does remind me of a Joker like character even by just this pose:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

As much as I like to rouse Subzero's inner rage about Reigns, I gotta say I feel Dean looked the best of the three in a suit.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> As much as I like to rouse Subzero's inner rage about Reigns, I gotta say I feel Dean looked the best of the three in a suit.


Hey I aint arguing. Dean did look the best in the suit last night and the bastard knew it.:yum: Besides it means less of you hoes riding Seth's man's jockstrap.:agree:


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> As much as I like to rouse Subzero's inner rage about Reigns, I gotta say I feel Dean looked the best of the three in a suit.


Because he did, perfect image of a rich villain.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I really hope the WWE holds off on the Shield split. The Shield is still the best thing on RAW and there's still so much they can do with them as a unit. At the very least hold off until after Mania.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Hey I aint arguing. Dean did look the best in the suit last night and the bastard knew it.:yum: *Besides it means less of you hoes riding Seth's man's jockstrap.*:agree:


Girl just you wait and see. I'll have my time. You can't be logged in all the time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Girl just you wait and see. I'll have my time. *You can't be logged in all the time.*


----------



## ceeder

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Interested to see the split evolve. Thinking Rollins completely falls to the wayside now.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I DIDN'T READ ANYTHING, AMBROSE JUST CAME OUT WITH A SUIT AND SAYS HE LOOKS GREAT AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas 

OKAY SEE YOU LATER aaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> I DIDN'T READ ANYTHING, AMBROSE JUST CAME OUT WITH A SUIT AND SAYS HE LOOKS GREAT AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
> 
> OKAY SEE YOU LATER aaaaaaaaaaaaah


GOAT post by Ney Ney :lmao :banderas


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

part of the allure with reigns too is that his true abilities as a singles guy have been hidden and protected. Pushing him too fast isnt going to be good for anyone.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> I DIDN'T READ ANYTHING, AMBROSE JUST CAME OUT WITH A SUIT AND SAYS HE LOOKS GREAT AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
> 
> OKAY SEE YOU LATER aaaaaaaaaaaaah


More or less my reaction last night.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Biggest conclusion I reached while watching Raw yesterday: I'm not ready for the Shield to implode. But since it's bound to happen, maybe sooner rather than later is better. Because these teases, and the tension they bring, I'm not coping very well..


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Seth Rollins in a suit. Not to be too crude about this (as if anything in this thread of all places could be TOO crude) but... it gave me wood.


----------



## KPnDC

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

What's next should be a feud with the Wyatts before they're broken up. Am I the only one a little perplexed by the implosion already?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Biggest conclusion I reached while watching Raw yesterday: I'm not ready for the Shield to implode. But since it's bound to happen, maybe sooner rather than later is better. Because these teases, and the tension they bring, I'm not coping very well..


But every time they've teased a split, they've used it to distract the other opponent and then WHAM. Teamwork. Ambrose took the fall last night, so Reigns could get in and weaken Punk for the PPV match.

They did come back for him, after all. I think we've got the Shield at least until WM.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bearodactyl said:


> Biggest conclusion I reached while watching Raw yesterday: I'm not ready for the Shield to implode. But since it's bound to happen, maybe sooner rather than later is better. Because these teases, and the tension they bring, I'm not coping very well..


I'm not ready either and I will never be ready. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> Seth Rollins in a suit. Not to be too crude about this (as if anything in this thread of all places could be TOO crude) but... it gave me wood.


You're slowly becoming one of us. Remember what Seth said last night, take it how you will. Enjoy! :angel


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*










AWESOME


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Tapla representing The Shield accurately 4 Slammies! Our boys do have a large fanbase.


----------



## KPnDC

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

So not ready for their split. So much more them to do as a team.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

That Punk/Ambrose match from last night was simply brilliant


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Its too soon for him to win the Rumble and headline the 30th Wrestlemania.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Srdjan99 said:


> That Punk/Ambrose match from last night was simply brilliant


it was good, old fashioned wrestling at its finest.imagine that with a longer time limit and a one on one feud for say....the WWE Championship...by god!


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

A rumble win will kill him.. We need a nice and slow push for Reigns to become succefull..A US championship over Ambrose will be better for him


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Me after watching Raw










Every single thing that they did last night was just enough. :mark: 

To be honest I can't even type it out just.... :mark: x10000000000

Nice to see Mox has gone so far up in the ranking of the world that when he dons a suit now it actually looks like its made for him (because most likely it was) rather than it looking two sizes too big and awkward as *beep* :lmao 

If I find some coherence within myself I'll post my thoughts sometime soon-ish lol

**DED**

Edit:



VickyAngel said:


> Ewwww, :lol you think Dean noticed?


Definitely noticed... Did you not see him slide his body slyly away from the stain on the mat when he landed. I was like :lol (so immature but I was more lol-ing over my Mom's reaction considering Punk is her favourite and she had this disgusted humour look on her face)


----------



## ceeder

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



WG5516 said:


> What's next should be a feud with the Wyatts before they're broken up. Am I the only one a little perplexed by the implosion already?


Heel stable vs. heel stable? I'd rather see one or two of the Shield members turn face with a feud among themselves.


----------



## KPnDC

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



ceeder said:


> Heel stable vs. heel stable? I'd rather see one or two of the Shield members turn face with a feud among themselves.


Of course not. But lets not forget the tease a few weeks ago & the crowd along with everyone here went nuts. Turn the Shield face or be tweaners. Have them rebel against the Authority.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Okada>Cena sign in the frontrow last Raw. I can die happy :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Raw2003

Quasi Juice said:


> If we do get one unified World Title then I highly doubt Reigns will win it. We're talking about WM30 here so they'll want a big money match. I have a feeling Punk or Bryan will win it, but it depends who the champ is heading into WM. They could surprise us with a Lesnar win. They'll probably build up the Reigns/Ambrose tension further and then do Reigns/Ambrose for the US Title at WM OR a triple threat with Rollins.


I think Ambrose vs Reigns vs Rollins for the us title at mania would be the best option with reigns winning the belt from Ambrose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I'd like Sheamus to.return and eliminate him. I love the Ambrose idea but think a match with Sheamus could do him wonders.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Oh yep Sheamus vs Reigns would be an excellent match. The buildup would suck though.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



WG5516 said:


> Of course not. But lets not forget the tease a few weeks ago & the crowd along with everyone here went nuts. Turn the Shield face or be tweaners. Have them rebel against the Authority.


You don't even have to turn them the crowd is already on the verge of erupting for them right now, but it will be a missed opportunity to not have a PPV match with these two stables. 

IMO, we don't need a huge implosion from the shield. They don't have to break up on amicable terms but these three should forever be linked always able to return as friends and partners. I'd probably have Reigns be the one to blow up and leave while Rollins and Ambrose remain together.

But my ultimate story telling point regarding the shield is going forward we need to learn more about the Shields' origin. They came in already formed and I would begin to accentuate the between the lines history we haven't seen. All 3 are woefully underdeveloped as individual characters and the E needs to add depth before breaking them apart.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Reigns is dominate and then tossed by Ambrose causing friction, Rollins tries keeping it all together then Leo Kruger comes out on a random raw and takes out reigns and joins Ambrose and Rollins as reigns replacement!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Turbo Man said:


> I'd like Sheamus to.return and eliminate him. I love the Ambrose idea but think a match with Sheamus could do him wonders.


I think at this point Sheamus vs Anybody in the ring is a great idea. I just hope Ambrose as a performer can escalate the Sheamus character in the build to the match.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Sandow_hof said:


> Reigns is dominate and then tossed by Ambrose causing friction, Rollins tries keeping it all together then Leo Kruger comes out on a random raw and takes out reigns and joins Ambrose and Rollins as reigns replacement!


I think Reigns will set a new record for eliminations and get the crowd popping big time then he'll be thrown out in a cheap manner by Ambrose to set up a feud. 
Sounds what SHOULD happen. The WWE will fuck it up probably though


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Now, after I finished RAW... Purest and finest Excelencia...
...and after I marked out about Ambrose in a suit I can write the rest of my thoughts. 

Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose ringside before the match was GOLD.
_"We know you got him."
"It's just CM Punk! We got it man!"_
I love brilliant Rollins when he's like that. Wonderful! :agree:

And what was Ambrose saying? "The boy is mine." ? :lol 
And Punk called him '_Dean-O_'.. :bateman

The match was awesome, Ambrose and Punk are just pure epicness, passion and wrestling together.
How can you not love such a match. GODFUCKINGDAMN..EVERYTHING.

Reigns and Rollins ringside was awesome acting, they execute that tension stuff so so _soooo_ good. 
When Ambrose jumped out of the ring and bitched I was like :mark: :banderas :vettel enaldo :mark: :mark: :mark: and
And when Rollins and Reigns left I was like "I'M SORRY OKAY? COME BACK!"

I can't wait for a Reigns/Ambrose feud, man I mean not only the awesomeness we would get, the fanbase, ringside, Stans of both teams going crazy, and FUCK.. just imagine it is pure joy. :banderas Can't fucking wait!










_So fresh n' so clean, clean..._


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

No way he wins the rumble and he shouldn't.  We're a little under 4 months away from WM and he's not even on his own yet. I think Reigns will be at some point next year, but I think it'll be Ambrose who's a singles guy first. Reigns and Rollins are a team and seem to be the closest of the three based off their promos and last night.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I think it's too soon for Reigns to win the Rumble. If things go well he'll probably win it in 2015 though


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I see more potential in Ambrose than Reigns.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

As far as Reigns and the Rumble goes, I'd say it's as good as a certainty that he'll come in early, eliminate a fuckton of people (maybe even break Kane's record), and last until the final 4/5 before being eliminated.

How he'll be eliminated is the bigger and more intriguing question. At the moment I'd say the most likely scenario is that the tension within The Shield lasts until the Royal Rumble, and it all finally boils over in the Rumble match when Ambrose (still on a massive ego trip) eliminates Reigns when they're down the the final 4/5, before being eliminated himself. Gives a fairly satisfying way to break the group up, whilst also setting up Reigns/Ambrose or Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins for the US title at Mania.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



ceeder said:


> Heel stable vs. heel stable? I'd rather see one or two of the Shield members turn face with a feud among themselves.


A heel stable vs heel stable would be outstanding. But they should take advantage of it and make Roman a face during the match itself. As for the build up, words wouldn't even describe how awesome the build up would be.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Amber B said:


> Ambrose.
> HBK's crack baby.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



validreasoning said:


> reigns won't win the rumble this year.
> 
> i am predicting that he dumps out half a dozen guys ala nash in 1994 and kane that one year and ambrose ends up dumping him out


Ambrose will eliminate him when he is not looking. That will set up the feud for the US title match at WM which of course Reigns will win.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> Now, after I finished RAW... Purest and finest Excelencia...
> ...and after I marked out about Ambrose in a suit I can write the rest of my thoughts.
> 
> Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose ringside before the match was GOLD.
> _"We know you got him."
> "It's just CM Punk! We got it man!"_
> I love brilliant Rollins when he's like that. Wonderful! :agree:
> 
> And what was Ambrose saying? "The boy is mine." ? :lol
> And Punk called him '_Dean-O_'.. :bateman
> 
> The match was awesome, Ambrose and Punk are just pure epicness, passion and wrestling together.
> How can you not love such a match. GODFUCKINGDAMN..EVERYTHING.
> 
> Reigns and Rollins ringside was awesome acting, they execute that tension stuff so so _soooo_ good.
> When Ambrose jumped out of the ring and bitched I was like :mark: :banderas :vettel enaldo :mark: :mark: :mark: and
> And when Rollins and Reigns left I was like "I'M SORRY OKAY? COME BACK!"
> 
> I can't wait for a Reigns/Ambrose feud, man I mean not only the awesomeness we would get, the fanbase, ringside, Stans of both teams going crazy, and FUCK.. just imagine it is pure joy. :banderas Can't fucking wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So fresh n' so clean, clean..._


basically just all of this and then some.










"dean-o" I'm like yo, back up _Punky_ 


Those damn 'come to bed' eyes. stupidstupidstupid


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

No way he's gonna win Royal Rumble, maybe next year but not this year. Rumble will be won by Punk or Bryan.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I hate Vince but I almost can't blame him if he's hasty on the Reigns push. RR is the first legit blue-chip prospect he has seen in a long-time. You might have to go all the way back to Cena to find a guy with as much star potential.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

-UNDEAD- said:


>


WOW!!! LOL!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Brickhouse said:


> I hate Vince but I almost can't blame him if he's hasty on the Reigns push. RR is the first legit blue-chip prospect he has seen in a long-time. You might have to go all the way back to Cena to find a guy with as much star potential.



Ambrose has way more star power than Reigns, and so does Rollins.

Ambrose is a better wrestler and way better on the mic than Reigns.

But of course Reigns has the body type Vince gets hot for so Reigns will get the biggest push even though Rollins and Ambrose are more talented.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

he'll have a beast showing and be put over huge but he won't win the rumble this year. WAY too early.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

It's not his time to win it however he'll make a helluva impact, this is indicative of his strong booking and more recently his historic performance at SS, this guy is going to flat-out dominate whenever his music hits 1-30 and I agree that it has be the opportunistic Ambrose who eliminates him.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> WOW!!! LOL!!!


I know, right?










:lol


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Roman Reigns winning the Rumble makes no sense if he's just gonna go into a thing with Ambrose and not the world title.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol




.... Whaaaa? Holy shit.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I'm thinking that HBK should give his theme song to Dean once he goes solo, you know for the "I'm just a sexy boy."


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

. . .that would explain _so much_.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Or


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I'm thinking that HBK should give his theme song to Dean once he goes solo, you know for the "I'm just a sexy boy."


The new "Sexy Boy" :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

-UNDEAD- said:


> Or


WHAT THE???? LOL! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



ceeder said:


> Heel stable vs. heel stable? I'd rather see one or two of the Shield members turn face with a feud among themselves.


The crowd treats the Shield like faces, except when they're doing bad things to Daniel Bryan on the orders of HHH. That's the only time they get _any_ heel heat. They're in that perplexing bad guys/face pops situation.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



-UNDEAD- said:


> The new "Sexy Boy" :lol


Riigghhttt.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Brickhouse said:


> I hate Vince but I almost can't blame him if he's hasty on the Reigns push. RR is the first legit blue-chip prospect he has seen in a long-time. You might have to go all the way back to Cena to find a guy with as much star potential.


Do the words _green as goose shit_ mean anything to you? He has been protected and mentored by two 10 year veterans of the indies. He's got potential, sure. But he doesn't have the goods *just yet*.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I hope WWE doesn't break up The Shield yet as by rushing it they could hurt them all long term so I'd wait another year. That's not to say Roman Reigns shouldn't have an impressive showing at the rumble but by doing well at the next one and then having another year he could do a Batista and win the rumble match in 2015 and be over enough to be in the title match at WrestleMania 31.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



SauceAgeRoll said:


> Monday's Raw saw the impending demise of The Shield begin to play out. Reigns is the one most likely to achieve singles domination on the evidence we have seen and the push him and the spear are getting.
> 
> *Would it be out of the question for him to win Royal Rumble and go on to fight for the title come WM30?* I understand his singles matches are short in terms of numbers but the boy really is the future, he has everything and with that in mind why not take a gamble?


It would be so incredibly out of the question that words simply can not do it justice.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

After splitting up and winning multiple championships, one day Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose are gonna reunite JUST like this!










And Seth will be X-Pac. Haha!


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Ambrose and HB Shizzle ...

That is one fantasy tag team !!! 

Almost TEKKEN TAG TEAM in a 'both in their prime' kind of way


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Eulonzo said:


> Roman Reigns winning the Rumble makes no sense if he's just gonna go into a thing with Ambrose and not the world title.


Right, I'd rather have Dean and Roman feud first. I feel that if WWE pushes reigns right after they break up, it will hurt him, really bad. And he'll end up being another, sheamus/del rio or worse.. *cough* cena *cough*. look, I won't mind if he does end up being the top face, even though I much rather have Rollins in that position. I just don't want Dean or Seth getting forgotten because of Reigns push. Dean and Seth have so much potential, that if they also don't become top guys in the company, because all of the focus is on Reigns, it will piss me off in such a level that I can't even begin to describe, and I might actually end up hating Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> After splitting up and winning multiple championships, one day Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose are gonna reunite JUST like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Seth will be X-Pac. Haha!


Agreed, except with the Seth will be X-Pac. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

-UNDEAD- said:


> After splitting up and winning multiple championships, one day Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose are gonna reunite JUST like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Seth will be X-Pac. Haha!


No no no to seth being x-pac lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Great match once again, but wow, Dean-o's presence on that stage in the suit was awesome.

TH


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

-insert some horrible homosexual joke about ambrollins or whatever and a split asshole like x-pac-


i am ashamed of myself
*slowly leaves thread*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> -insert some horrible homosexual joke about ambrollins or whatever and a split asshole like x-pac-


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



tylermoxreigns said:


> -insert some horrible homosexual joke about ambrollins or whatever and a split asshole like x-pac-
> 
> 
> i am ashamed of myself
> *slowly leaves thread*


Omhg:lmao, that homer gif has got to be one of the funniest gifs I've ever seen.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



TheHidden01 said:


> Great match once again, but wow, Dean-o's presence on that stage in the suit was awesome.
> 
> TH


I just love how Punk went, "COME ONE DEAN-O!"


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> You're slowly becoming one of us. Remember what Seth said last night, take it how you will. Enjoy! :angel


I'd take it straight up from Rollins...

I'm going to Hell, aren't I? I should probably care, but... IDGAF because the Shield are worth it. :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



-UNDEAD- said:


> After splitting up and winning multiple championships, one day Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose are gonna reunite JUST like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Seth will be X-Pac. Haha!


Actually Seth will be Stephanie :cool2



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd take it straight up from Rollins...
> 
> I'm going to Hell, aren't I? I should probably care, but... IDGAF because the Shield are worth it. :dance


Don't worry, half of us will be joining you in hell anywayz plus I heard that Heaven is overrated.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Or seth can be Chyna.



















...Yeah sure why not.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> Or seth can be Chyna.


He's not butch enough.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm

whos jealous


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd take it straight up from Rollins...
> 
> I'm going to Hell, aren't I? I should probably care, but... IDGAF because the Shield are worth it. :dance


You're a guy aren't ya?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


so what you're saying is, if I touch you it's like I touched Dean Ambrose? So where did you say that you lived again?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


So jealous.


----------



## Jingoro

*I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I think if you took a poll of wrestling fans to name the single best performer or group of performers in WWE this year and the most popular answer would be The Shield. They have never been bad and always entertain. Why the fuck are they planting seeds for a break up of the best thing they have going?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Or seth can be Chyna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yeah sure why not.


:lmao Seth will be Chyna. So that means he'll be a, well you know a XXX star? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

A year is actually pretty good and they have remained very consistent in that time.

I imagine Creative have ran out of ideas beyond a break up and want to push the singles wrestlers in them.


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

To push Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


In my mind, I have already murder you. Jk. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

Because all super power groups do


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> :lmao Seth will be Chyna. So that means he'll be a, well you know *a XXX star?*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:yum:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

If seth is chyna does that mean he does porn too? LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> :lmao Seth will be Chyna. So that means he'll be a, well you know a XXX star?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol, hes been there, done that. Chyna is an apt comparison, its just instead of a masculine woman its a feminine (by wrestling definitions)looking man, the pretty boy, if you will.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

Yep, too soon. They shouldn't split before feuding with the Wyatt Family. That pop a few weeks ago should have told WWE something but apparently Vince had his hearing aid out.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Yes. Yes it does. It's cannon now. I'm gonna go draw Sethie porn. No I'm not.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

1 year is a long time and it will probably continue till wm. Besides there wont be much for them to do soon. They were stale for a while where they did random attacks but have recovered and can go solo sometime before mania or they split at mania. If they have nothing left to do it's pointless keeping them together so better to split.


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> If seth is chyna does that mean he does porn too? LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App










Calahart said:


> :yum:


You know we wouldn't be complaining. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Seth is not Chyna! He's Roman's true love, ergo he's Stephanie. 

P.S. the porn part could stay though :yum:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

WWE doesn't like investing in factions for too long, a year is long enough for them. They've had a good run, maybe it is time they go solo, see what they can do on their own... Let's face it, The Shield as a unit is running out of people to beat up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I can't draw porn. I laugh too much before the pencil even goes on paper. Nothing gets done.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

The Shield NEEDS to feud with The Wyatts first before they split.

Please Vince, it's all I want for Christmas.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> WWE doesn't like investing in factions for too long, a year is long enough for them. They've had a good run, maybe it is time they go solo, see what they can do on their own... Let's face it, The Shield as a unit is running out of people to beat up.


yeah, but together they are cool and a force. when they go solo, it's hello mid-card.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

WM30 with Ambrose vs Rollins vs Reigns match sounds good.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

Unless they shot ratings through the roof or sold merch out the ass there's no reason to keep them together much longer. It's time to break them up. They're getting pretty stale now.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous


Did you feel power and electrified glory flowing up your bloodstream? 










So much beauty. :vettel


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL


the award for biggest floozy


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well good for you!!! I'm glad thats what this thread has now become ...... OH BOY :topic:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> the award for biggest floozy


C'mon do you really expect anything less of us shield gals?


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CZWRUBE said:


> Well good for you!!! I'm glad thats what this thread has now become ...... OH BOY :topic:


now become...its always been this way


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I hope the shield turn on reigns and introduce a new member, Leo Kruger! Have reign dominate the rumble and Ambrose an Rollins struggle to eliminate him then Kruger comes out and takes him out! At elimination chamber Kruger vs reigns! At wm have ambros vs reigns for the us title!


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> now become...its always been this way


Eddie Knows how it is! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## daveyboy1988

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

Should have had a Shield v Wyatt's match before they do split. Shame that


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Dean knew he looked great too!

Why you torture us dean....why!!!








Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

All 3 members of The Shield are entertaining, but as a group they are alway on at the same time.... You break them up and you instantly have 3 credible upper mid card guys that you can us in different ways.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield NEEDS to feud with The Wyatts first before they split.
> 
> Please Vince, it's all I want for Christmas.


That's pretty much the only thing they need to do now because they're established now and going this long is amazing with this writing crew. Hopefully it would be at WM30 and then they could decide who goes heel and face with the breakup.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

CamillePunk said:


> the award for biggest floozy


Are you calling me a slut for touching a hot man's ass? *eye roll* lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pareshx

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

Agree. Too soon. No need. They are solid and excellent to have as team heels. They are not stale and I don't think it's time for Reigns to go face


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Well seth did do fetish wrestling videos so he fit in perfectly lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

they need to break up, they've never had focus or direction and it's starting to hurt them now in my eyes at least. they were just so awesome they could easily get by without having any real focus or direction in their storyline as a faction or as individuals. the really cool guys being really cool only works for so long.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

It won't happen until the Rumble


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Eddie Knows how it is!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


been here since the Dean Ambrose pre debut thread...i know how this shit goes down lol


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> been here since the Dean Ambrose pre debut thread...i know how this shit goes down lol


I know, I read that whole thing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Well seth did do fetish wrestling videos so he fit in perfectly lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wait...what? :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Wait...what? :lol


You didnt know that? Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I Knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You've been holding back on the deets. So what was his butt like? Soft? Hard? Did you give it a nice squeeze or a smack? Did you lick it? Did you hump hump his lovely Manley lumps?


----------



## ADRfan

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I´m a bit sceptical about this too. When you have all three members together they are awesome, but separately I´m not too sure about that.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> You didnt know that? Lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


BaBy FireFly, would you be so kind as to direct me to some links, oh and about you touching Dean's butt, enough with the hints man, you devil! :cool2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I really hope Dean, Seth and Roman all have great solo careers in the WWE as well. All are extremely talented. I've been a Dean fan for so long now, that guy is captivating and is talented.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> BaBy FireFly, would you be so kind as to direct me to some links


Google 'Tyler Black' and 'Cyberfights'. Enjoy.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I really hope Dean, Seth and Roman all have great solo careers in the WWE as well. All are extremely talented. I've been a Dean fan for so long now, that guy is captivating and is talented.


Word, now that I see you sig he reminds me of EM so much, I've read a book about EM's life and how he struggle to get where he is now, Dean's almost the same. I once told my brother that I feel like Dean is the Eminem of wrestling, if Eminem is a rap god, then Dean is a Wrestling god, but we all already knew that. (Big fan of Em as well, your sig is awesome.)


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I think people are jumping the gun. Ambrose had a chip on his shoulder last night. Doesn't mean they are breaking up yet. Something will probably happen at the Rumble, like Dean taking out Reigns from behind. WM XXX will probably be where they really break up. Would be great if they faced the Wyatts at XXX and something happens there.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

They are NOT breaking up.

They've used the tension as a distraction tactic twice now. Ambrose ate the pin so Reigns could get that surprise spear in, and weaken Punk for the PPV match.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

They'll officially break up after Royal Rumble.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Word, now that I see you sig he reminds me of EM so much, I've read a book about EM's life and how he struggle to get where he is now, Dean's almost the same. I once told my brother that I feel like Dean is the Eminem of wrestling, if Eminem is a rap god, then Dean is a Wrestling god, but we all already knew that. (Big fan of Em as well, your sig is awesome.)


I never actually thought of that, that's a pretty cool comparison. Their childhoods are different but the struggles are very similar. Always a nice a story when someone who has nothing at all, gets to the top from hard work and being skilled. Dean and Eminem definitely share that. Both are very gifted and incredible at what they do, that's for sure!


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I think there just slowly planting the seeds for Reigns and Rollins to turn face. I just hope theyre smart enough to push ambrose as a top heel and give him promotime every week beecause the guy is by far one of the biggest talents in the world today.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield NEEDS to feud with The Wyatts first before they split.
> 
> Please Vince, it's all I want for Christmas.


I agree. If WWE decide to break them up, I would like them feud with The Wyatts. 

The Shield has been one of the consistently entertaining groups I've seen. It will be a shame to see them breakup, but I guess that time will come.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

If anyone deserves a push outta all three it is Dean. He is too good not to get pushed. Natural heel who is great in the ring as well as on the mic


----------



## jewels14

Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


OH GOD. THERE MIGHT BE LADIES IN MY MANLY MAN HOBBY! 

HIDE! THERE MIGHT BE WOMEN HERE!


----------



## jewels14

Asenath said:


> OH GOD. THERE MIGHT BE LADIES IN MY MANLY MAN HOBBY!
> 
> HIDE! THERE MIGHT BE WOMEN HERE!


You're wrong. I'm not saying their might be ladies, i'm saying you might ALL be ladies... Any boys here? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I never actually thought of that, that's a pretty cool comparison. Their childhoods are different but the struggles are very similar. Always a nice a story when someone who has nothing at all, gets to the top from hard work and being skilled. *Dean and Eminem definitely share that. Both are very gifted and incredible at what they do, that's for sure*!


Damn right, Em is by far my favorite rapper in the world, and Dean is my favorite wrestler in the world. Like they inspire me to follow my dreams, if they made it I feel I can too, I don't know if I'm talented enough though but that doesn't mean I won't try.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Asenath said:


> Google 'Tyler Black' and 'Cyberfights'. Enjoy.


 got it!


----------



## The Smark One

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

I would mark the fuck out if the wyatt family was able to recruit ambrose from the shield into the family. The promos with bray and dean would be pure gold :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



CamillePunk said:


> I went to a house show on friday and had an aisle seat and dean ambrose came down my aisle for his match and I touched his arm
> 
> whos jealous




that wasn't his arm you were touching...his *ahem* really is that big







CamillePunk said:


> the award for biggest floozy





CZWRUBE said:


> Well good for you!!! I'm glad thats what this thread has now become ...... OH BOY :topic:





jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

If they do split up soon, i fear they'll abandon Ambrose and Rollins (the talented ones) and just focus on Reigns. Rollins is in the most danger of being the Jannetty of the group, Reigns must give Vince a hard-on, Ambrose is sick on the mic (sick meaning good), leaving Rollins as the odd man out. Look at other high flyers (Bourne, Gabriel etc.), they go nowhere.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*



Bad For Business said:


> If they do split up soon, i fear they'll abandon Ambrose and Rollins (the talented ones) and just focus on Reigns. Rollins is in the most danger of being the Jannetty of the group, Reigns must give Vince a hard-on, Ambrose is sick on the mic (sick meaning good), leaving Rollins as the odd man out. Look at other high flyers (Bourne, Gabriel etc.), they go nowhere.


THIS^


----------



## 450clash12x

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

they can still do 2 big feuds with them:
Undertaker Feud
Wyatt Family Feud
but that being said i do want them to break out on their own


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> You're wrong. I'm not saying their might be ladies, i'm saying you might ALL be ladies... Any boys here?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's definitely a couple of male regulars.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*

i think rollins is best in ring, ambrose best promo man, and reigns has the best look and is good for his signature moves only. breaking them up just for a big reigns push would really make me sad.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

What was the point of having Dean lose twice in a row to Punk? I can see they wanted to make Dean look weak because of his cockiness on RAW but that could have just been shown in one match. Why make him look weak two matches in a row? How does this help build the match at TLC? I could see maybe having Seth go against Punk on say, Smackdown and win. Then have Dean lose last night on RAW...so going into TLC you have The Shield still looking strong since they're 1-1 against Punk and Punk looking strong as he went 1-1 against The Shield and then having Roman in the mix on TLC, the perfect way to continue his push.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> What was the point of having Dean lose twice in a row to Punk?


Dean took the L, but Reigns got in one hell of a spear. 

It was a sacrifice play.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> What was the point of having Dean lose twice in a row to Punk? I can see they wanted to make Dean look weak because of his cockiness on RAW but that could have just been shown in one match. Why make him look weak two matches in a row? How does this help build the match at TLC? I could see maybe having Seth go against Punk on say, Smackdown and win. Then have Dean lose last night on RAW...so going into TLC you have The Shield still looking strong since they're 1-1 against Punk and Punk looking strong as he went 1-1 against The Shield and then having Roman in the mix on TLC, the perfect way to continue his push.


Playing the numbers game. As another poster has said, Ambrose took the loss, but Punk took a monstrous Spear from Reigns, so in reality, it wasn't really a loss, and the Shield are still booked to look strong going into TLC. Plus Punk made Ambrose look strong in that match, Ambrose kicked out of Punk's big moves, got in some good moves of his own etc.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Nah he looked scary strong in both matches at this point Cm Punk is booked stronger than Cena. I think his last loss was at Summerslam so there's that..Anyway we all know that 2014 will be Roman's year, but i'm sure by late 2014 or 2015 Dean or Seth( or both) would be pushed to the moon as well. They are better off builfing their characters up in some mid upper card feud imo.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: I can't believe they are breaking up The Shield already*



The Smark One said:


> I would mark the fuck out if the wyatt family was able to recruit ambrose from the shield into the family. The promos with bray and dean would be pure gold :mark:


NO! I don't want Dean with those creeps, it would be cool if Bray got "obsessed' with Dean though.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Shenroe said:


> Nah he looked scary strong in both matches at this point Cm Punk is booked stronger than Cena. I think his last loss was at Summerslam so there's that..Anyway we all know that 2014 will be Roman's year, but i'm sure by late 2014 or 2015 Dean or Seth( or both) would be pushed to the moon as well. *They are better off builfing their characters up in some mid upper card feud imo*.


But will WWE let them? Remember, they don't look like bodybuilders, so they'll get less time to work on characters. Not that Ambrose needs any time.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Bad For Business said:


> But will WWE let them? Remember, they don't look like bodybuilders, so they'll get less time to work on characters. Not that Ambrose needs any time.


Dude, Ambrose could win a friking Oscar with his acting, he doesn't need anymore training in that.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

a few thoughts for those concerned about Ambrose and Rollins post-shield I see your concerns Rollins will probably get to the Kofi Kingston level. Ambrose is an odd one his first post-shield feud will probably be with Reigns and he's gonna lose that feud but the question is will Reigns bury him in the process.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I think Dean looked great in both matches. He held his own and the match showed off both his and Punk's strengths, great matches. So I don't mean he looked weak like that. But, what I'm asking is what was the point of Dean taking the pin two matches in a row? The two matches had the exact same outcome, minus the shit stains in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

He lost twice to further emphasize that he aint the baddest guy in the shield, he got a second dig at punk and told reigns and rollins to back off because he thought he could handle it.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



KingSheamus said:


> He lost twice to further emphasize that he aint the baddest guy in the shield, he got a second dig at punk and told reigns and rollins to back off because he thought he could handle it.Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


IT WAS A SWERVE.

The Shield came back. Dean took the loss, but the team weakened him for TLC.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Reigns and rollins aint happy tho, trust me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm not seeing this swerve/sacrifice you guys are seeing it was presented as Ambrose being overconfident ticking off Reigns and Rollins and then Reigns taking out Punk since Ambrose couldn't get it done


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I don't know. They linger on the ramp, like they might leave. Ambrose eats the pin. Rollins distracts. Reigns spears him all to fuck. Then they take him back. 

It looks calculated.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Those guys are clueless that's why.

Dean Ambrose is getting an ego, that's why The Shield are going to split. Dean Ambrose got cocky, told Reigns and Rollins to back off because he thought he could beat Punk.

Shield came back to save his sorry ass, but Ambrose made himself look stupid and embarassed The Shield.

These guys saying 'swerve' are just people who don't know how to apply the term correctly to what they see.

Reigns and Seth are pissed at Dean for making them look stupid, end of.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Well, thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



KingSheamus said:


> Those guys are clueless that's why.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is getting an ego, that's why The Shield are going to split. Dean Ambrose got cocky, told Reigns and Rollins to back off because he thought he could beat Punk.
> 
> Shield came back to save his sorry ass, but Ambrose made himself look stupid and embarassed The Shield.
> 
> These guys saying 'swerve' are just people who don't know how to apply the term correctly to what they see.
> 
> Reigns and Seth are pissed at Dean for making them look stupid, end of.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, there is a possibility that it could be team tactics, you know, gotta use your brain and strategize. But I'm not supporting this theory though, I honestly think that both Roman&Seth are getting tired of Dean's ego, more Reigns than Seth.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm okay with the break-up with shield...unless they feud with Taker or Wyatts, but my guess is that they feud with each other at WM for Ambrose's title, leading at their single careers, and then we can finally see Ambrose at his full character and listen to his promos and in the future get a singles feud between Punk and Ambrose (2 promo cutting gods) but you know, its just a dream.....*looks at vince* cause a certain person can just not do that :flip


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

The Shield, the supposed hounds of justice.. Aint gonna make themselves look silly and take an L in the process just to spear cm punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



KingSheamus said:


> The Shield, the supposed hounds of justice.. Aint gonna make themselves look silly and take an L in the process just to spear cm punk
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They would, if they thought further injuring his damaged ribs en route to the PPV was worth more than one TV win.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Nah, they wouldnt.

Shield to argue at tlc, shield lose or fuck finish.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Clueless is harsh maybe more in denial. I'm sure they see it how could they not? I think they re hoping that's the case because they know how WWE might treat a Reigns vs. Ambrose feud and it very likely won't end well for Ambrose s character.


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Yea clueless is harsh, sorry.

Its all fun to discuss this tho, if i am gettin obnoxious just tell me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

cindel25 said:


> I Knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You've been holding back on the deets. So what was his butt like? Soft? Hard? Did you give it a nice squeeze or a smack? Did you lick it? Did you hump hump his lovely Manley lumps?


Lmfao!! Hump hump his lovely manly lumps! That seriously just made me laugh so hard! ! LOL! Its firm, but you can still squeeze it nicely with your hands :-D 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm with the school of thought that Rollins and Reigns were tired of Ambrose's shit and left him. After Punk won, Rollins and Reigns came back to show him how it's done and to prove to Ambrose that he still needs them.

Some fuckery is going down at TLC.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> BaBy FireFly, would you be so kind as to direct me to some links, oh and about you touching Dean's butt, enough with the hints man, you devil! :cool2


Lol at the devil comment lol.
I will have to find the links. Seth has talked about doing it. Its just him and men doing wrestling matches but in really revealing trunks and etc. He said he needed the money or something like that.

*edit* nevermind asenath gave you the answer what to look for.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Lmfao!! Hump hump his lovely manly lumps! That seriously just made me laugh so hard! ! LOL! Its firm, but you can still squeeze it nicely with your hands :-D
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












le fuck were you doing that your hands were down there?


----------



## Frantics

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

these discussions never get old and are always fun, this is why having the shield here, makes it worthwhile ^^, it obviously makes us happy, also, did anyone else see at the end of punk's vs Ambrose match on monday, that seth tripped over the wall when he was jumping over it and also. dat stare of Reigns looking at Ambrose xD, something's gonna happen at TLC, because usually the person getting screwed over on the week of TLC is usually the winner,then again...there is still smackdown


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

If there is an unshared dick report, we are sorely disappointed.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


Are you scared of pussy?

Sorry couldn't resist 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm with the school of thought that Rollins and Reigns were tired of Ambrose's shit and left him. After Punk won, Rollins and Reigns came back to show him how it's done and to prove to Ambrose that he still needs them.
> 
> Some fuckery is going down at TLC.


If WWE is hell bent on turning Reigns face sooner rather than later Ambrose should convince Rollins to leave Reigns in the rung with Punk one on one have Reigns pull off the win then Ambrose and Rollins attack Reigns with Punk making the save.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

just a little hype up for a future feud between these 2, thank my friend for doing this if ya want, cause these 2 will cut awesome promos, also, I'm very intrigued in what will happen at TLC, the only 2 matches that will really be worth watching is Bryan vs Wyatts and Punk vs Shield, they'll steal the show, and we already know who is gonna win that match between Cena and Orton, up to you to figure that one out... -_-


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> le fuck were you doing that your hands were down there?


Ummmmm....long story that i am not sharing on here lol. Sorry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> If there is an unshared dick report, we are sorely disappointed.


Lmfao!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Are you scared of pussy?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao don't be so harsh on the guy.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> le fuck were you doing that your hands were down there?


We all have kind of an idea of what she was doing, no point asking, that girl. I'm looking at you FireFly.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> We all have kind of an idea what she was doing, no point asking, that girl. I'm looking at you FireFly.


I know. She does this all of the time. Comes in, drops some random hint about something that no one would be none the wiser about if she had said nothing. Inevitably when someone asks her about it, she suddenly goes mum and says that she can't talk about it. Same old song and dance.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I know. She does this all of the time. Comes in, drops some random hint about something that no one would be none the wiser about if she had said nothing. Inevitably when someone asks her about it, she suddenly goes mum and says that she can't talk about it. Same old song and dance.


If she keeps it up, and says nothing to no one, I'm done with her. I mean, I'm cool with her but I don't think she would tell me anything anyway.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> If she keeps it up, and says nothing to no one, I'm done with her. I mean, I'm cool with her but I don't think she would tell me anything anyway.


It's just mildly amusing at this point.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> It's just mildly amusing at this point.


Just so you guys know, in case she does happen to tell me something(which I don't think she would) and she tells me not to say anything, I won't. Even if she didn't tell me not to say anything,I wouldn't say anything, that's some private Biz.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Aww. You guys. We've been having too much fun to turn on each other. Numbers game. 4 threads. Going for 5!


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> Aww. You guys. We've been having too much fun to turn on each other. Numbers game. 4 threads. Going for 5!


We won't, even when the shield splits and we have Dean vs Reigs/Rollins, we'll stll be cool, right SubZero, and I'm going to mention Quoth the Raven too, he's a Rollins fan.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> :lmao don't be so harsh on the guy.


I know, I am sorry...I just could not resist....I couldn't hold it in LOL!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> We all have kind of an idea of what she was doing, no point asking, that girl. I'm looking at you FireFly.


Lmfao! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Delete


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> We won't, even when the shield splits and we have Dean vs Reigs/Rollins, we'll stll be cool, right SubZero, and I'm going to mention Quoth the Raven too, he's a Rollins fan.


Of course, Shield fan until the end. Even when they go solo I will be supporting all three.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sorry triple post and if I upset anyone, that wasnt my intention.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> We won't, even when the shield splits and we have Dean vs Reigs/Rollins, we'll stll be cool, right SubZero, and I'm going to mention Quoth the Raven too, he's a Rollins fan.


Vicky Angel namedropping and keeping me relevant :dance :dance

I don't think there will be a 5th thread coz The Shield will implode before that, but you ladies could pull it off :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Spoiler: SMACKDOWN



Dean is on commentary again :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

I found this funny....I thought maybe you guys will too.









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Anybody for a 2 year anniversary Shield thread?














































:troll Hmm?


----------



## Telos

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> le fuck were you doing that your hands were down there?


LMAO posts like these are what keep me coming back for more. These gifs :lol


----------



## TheHidden01

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


I lurked this thread since part 1, and have only started chirping...

Interestingly, I never imagined that Dean Ambrose would be such a chick magnet, but there we go 

TH


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Dean didn't need to beat Punk on Raw, they will probably beat the piss out of Punk at TLC anyways. Although, Dean might fuck up somehow and get Reigns and maybe even Rollins pissed at him. Bad enough he talked shit and got pinned Monday.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is on commentary again :mark: :mark: :mark:


uggh.. im gonna have to watch smackdown. But it's so worth it, I don't even care. Do you know if he's on for the whole show?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose has way more star power than Reigns, and so does Rollins.
> 
> Ambrose is a better wrestler and way better on the mic than Reigns.


This is an IWC delusion.

Ambrose has the face of a grocery store stock boy.

I don't think Reigns is anywhere close to ready. But Vince has to be panicking. The pickings are slim in terms of mega-star potential and he has not built one in a long time.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I know, I read that whole thing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow, you've had a lot of time on your hands respect :cool2



jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


Yeah because all girls are weird, have cooties and shouldn't leave their kitchen all day right??





BaBy FireFly said:


> I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/QUOTE
> 
> You are killing me girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeanMeanDeanMachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is on commentary again :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEES :cheer:cheer:cheer
Click to expand...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

And for the break up thing, I think they will continue this tease fest untill at least the rumble. Seriously if WWE is stupid enough to let the biggest break up in years happen on a shit ppv like TLC I quit watching.


----------



## DanM3

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

For me Rollins is easyily the most talented member of the sheild followed by reigns. I do like ambrose but he can be a bit boring in the ring 

Rollins could be as big as jeff hardy and always has the best matches/spots that make him stand out most


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



SauceAgeRoll said:


> Monday's Raw saw the impending demise of The Shield begin to play out. Reigns is the one most likely to achieve singles domination on the evidence we have seen and the push him and the spear are getting.
> 
> Would it be out of the question for him to win Royal Rumble and go on to fight for the title come WM30? I understand his singles matches are short in terms of numbers but the boy really is the future, *he has everything* and with that in mind why not take a gamble?


He has everything? Honestly, what have we seen from Roman Reigns besides his spear? WWE starts pushing someone then all of a sudden everyone falls in love with them. Nobody gave a shit about Reigns 6 months ago, it was all about Ambrose and Rollins. Roman Reign hasn't done much to show he's the future, except a few spears. He has to improve drastically if he's the future of WWE. He has very limited ring skills and he sucks on the mic, if you can't talk on the mic then you can't improve your character and nobody will be invested in you... There's a reason why they rarely give him a mic during their promos, he's not very good at it.



Brickhouse said:


> Ambrose has the face of a grocery store stock boy.


:lmao that's your argument?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I like Reigns, but Ambrose is the MVP of this group, no doubt. Without the spear, Reigns isn't as badass as some make him out to be. Ambrose could talk his way into any feud and make it work.


If Reigns ended up winning, it would be a last minute decision to fast track him to the top, which would be a bad idea IMO. The best move is to let Bryan win it and beat HHH at Mania, but that seems like a pipe dream at this point. My guess is Punk is gonna win it and beat Orton at XXX. Not a bad idea, just not the best one.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

I would like to see it as I always prefer a young guy winning, but a triple threat match with all members of the Shield would be amazing as well


----------



## Itami

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

I'm glad you guys survived Raw. I nearly died.

then there's dis


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

He won't win the Rumble but he will put on one hell of a show and i think he will be the strongest booked guy in this years RR.

I thought he would end up helping Punk get a win at TLC which is still very likely but i would prefer the shield dominating the rumble and then all 3 are left with someone like D-Bry only for Rolllins and Ambrose to screw Reigns over by throwing him out the ring, he then jumps back in and helps eliminate them for a D-Bry win and in turn that sets up a feud with Rollins & Ambrose and it cements him as a face instantly. (not going to happen but it's a good idea i reckon).


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Itami said:


> I'm glad you guys survived Raw. I nearly died.
> 
> then there's dis


leave it to ambrose to be all sentimental in the middle of him trying to injure you :lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



DanM3 said:


> For me Rollins is easyily the most talented member of the sheild followed by reigns. I do like ambrose but he can be a bit boring in the ring
> 
> Rollins could be as big as jeff hardy and always has the best matches/spots that make him stand out most


HERE ARE SOME VIDEOS TO EDUCATE PEOPLE WITH THE SHIELD'S HISTORY AS SINGLE COMPETITORS/INDIES:clap:cheer

Ambrose as Jon Moxley

















Promos





















Seth Rollins as Tyler Black

























Promos

















Roman Reigns / Leakee


----------



## mkh

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

The era of reigns of terror is coming.i hope that reigns wins the rumble and starts acting like he is the leader of the sheald and rollins and ambrose wont take it


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Not a big AJ Lee or Slammy fan at all but this made me laugh. Ambrose and Rollins' expressions :lol


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Brickhouse said:


> This is an IWC delusion.
> 
> Ambrose has the face of a grocery store stock boy.
> 
> I don't think Reigns is anywhere close to ready. But Vince has to be panicking. The pickings are slim in terms of mega-star potential and he has not built one in a long time.


Roman Reigns has spent the least amount of time inside the squared circle,when compared with his other two mates,who quite honestly are very experienced fanciers.

However,despite all that inexperience Reigns has been the guy who has impressed most fans most out of the three(of course good booking helps),and that says alot about the guy.Hell they were chanting Roman Reigns at this year's Survivor Series event.


Ambrose needs to to do crazy things to draw focus,while Rollins takes those un-necessary crazy bumps to impress.However Reigns just impresses with the way he is built and his intensity.He has that quintessential "IT" factor which wrestling promoters have always looked for years.


All in all,I can see Ambrose going on to become a great heel,while Reigns turns into a super dominant force whom the fans like to get behind.


Lets see...


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

My favourite in The Shield is undoubtedly Ambrose. He plays that sleazy scumbag character so well and I love his mic work, especially when he sits in on commentary. I don't see the future face of the company in Reigns like many others do. His ring work is pretty solid, he has a great look, his spear is gorgeous and his charisma is lacklustre at best. I'd like to see Ambrose as the future main eventer, but there's generally a grain of truth to rumours like this "Huge Reigns push" one.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



BaBy FireFly said:


> Sorry triple post and if I upset anyone, that wasnt my intention.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, you're ok, you have the right to not say anything if you do 't want to.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Vicky Angel namedropping and keeping me relevant :dance :dance
> 
> I don't think there will be a 5th thread coz The Shield will implode before that, but you ladies could pull it off :lol


Don't worry Raven, and of course we could pull off a V thread, when The Shield implodes, the V thread will be called. *Post-The Shield thread.*


----------



## jewels14

BaBy FireFly said:


> Are you scared of pussy?
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist
> 
> Avoiding flirtacious reply incase you is boy. No.


----------



## jewels14

Okay that didnt quite work out^ but you know what i mean


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Itami said:


> I'm glad you guys survived Raw. I nearly died.
> 
> then there's dis


:ex::yum::agree::dance: I'm not one for shipping wrestlers, But I'm all for this one,..


----------



## jewels14

Lapinou said:


> Wow, you've had a lot of time on your hands respect :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because all girls are weird, have cooties and shouldn't leave their kitchen all day right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaBy FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I touched his butt...soooooo yeah I win LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/QUOTE
> 
> You are killing me girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEES :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your words not mine...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Itami said:


> I'm glad you guys survived Raw. I nearly died.
> 
> then there's dis


Is that Norv Fernum from TNA Ambrose is cuddling upto?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*

Welp, nothing's changed in this thread. :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*



Old_Skool said:


> Not a chance he'll win the rumble, he'll end up in a US Title match against Ambrose & Rollins at Mania.


This. 

This thread is like the third one claiming he'll win the Undisputed title at Wrestlemania. Which is ridiculous. Bryan, Punk or even Triple H are more likely. I could argue Bray Wyatt is more likely at a grand stretch. Reigns has no chance at this point though.

Oh and whoever said the pickings were "slim" in terms of star potential was pretty incorrect. I count four or five people who've all been cited as potential Face of the Company material by people besides myself. So the thing with Ambrose and Reigns is that Reigns doesn't have a guaranteed spot. He could be pushed for now but eventually one of the other four guys will catch up to him and make him look like an upper mid card talent at best. Ambrose is pretty secure in his main event status because he mit be the only guy I've seen on the up and up who knows how to work a perfect heel style match and promo. That's rare and invaluable. There aren't four five potential Ambroses.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Roman Reigns for Royal Rumble? What next for Rollins and Ambrose?*

Reigns has the best look to market.
Reigns has the best look to take serious, i.e. he looks like a legitimate beast.
Reigns' moves, albeit limited, look the most convincing.

Ambrose is the best on the mic, which includes getting a message across and improvising.
Ambrose is the best at portraying a gimmick.
Ambrose has the most intensity.
Ambrose is the best heel out of the three.

Rollins is the best in the ring. 
Rollins has the most babyface potential out of the three.

All of that said Reigns is the one they will push the hardest because he has the essential tools Vince is looking for. Ambrose will have to prove his worth through his promos. Rollins will need to be a workhorse and a super entertaining wrestler to get over. My money is on Reigns for the future.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


I mean come on, vaginas can't be interested in manly things like half-naked men grappling, surely!


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I mean come on, vaginas can't be interested in manly things like half-naked men grappling, surely!


:busta :lmao


----------



## SonoShion

BELIEVE.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Itami said:


> I'm glad you guys survived Raw. I nearly died.
> 
> then there's dis


I wonder how animated backgrounds on my phone would work. I guess if I were the shipping sort I'd pair those two. I'm going to bed happy.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Calahart said:


> I wonder how animated backgrounds on my phone would work. I guess if I were the shipping sort I'd pair those two. I'm going to bed happy.


I'm not the shipping type, but I do find this one adorable. It's almost as if they were mean for each other.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> I'm not the shipping type, but I do find this one adorable. It's almost as if they were mean for each other.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

If it were up to you girls, all these guys would be having an orgy for your viewing pleasure :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

jewels14 said:


> Please reply to this if you are a boy... I'm starting to think you are ALL girls and it feels strange 100% srs.


I'm a dude.

I'll admit, the gushing/blushing over The Shield ("oh my gawd, ___ is so hot! omg i ship punk & ambrose hehe!) is quite annoying from a guy's perspective, I'm not gonna sit here and pretend it's fine because it's not, it's irritating, but hey, us guys cream our pants over the Divas and not for their actual abilities etc, so we're no saints when it comes to this topic.

Idk. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Horny Snowflakes said:


> BELIEVE.














Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> If it were up to you girls, all these guys would be having an orgy for your viewing pleasure :lmao


I see nothing wrong with this. I would buy that PPV.


----------



## CALΔMITY

True. It's s good thing my imagination is pretty vast. I really am not one to ship, but the more I watch thst gif loop the more I wish it was the real life. I think I shall make those two my first official ship.

Edit: I still love you, Eulonzo.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> If it were up to you girls, all these guys would be having an orgy for your viewing pleasure :lmao


:lmao we are not that perverted, I won't mind Dean and Punk though.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> If it were up to you girls, all these guys would be having an orgy for your viewing pleasure :lmao


Yes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Apparently there is an app that allows one to have animated gifs as a wallpaper. Now I can really go to bed happy.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is on commentary again :mark: :mark: :mark:





Spoiler: SMACKDOWN



Again? This is so awesome. :vettel 
And still, some people won't watch it cause 'Smackdown'. :bron4
How fucking sad. ................. 
WELL FUCK IT, CAN'T WAIT!!! :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> :lmao *we are not that perverted*, I won't mind Dean and Punk though.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Poor Vicky. This thread took away her innocence :lol


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Speak for yourself.


Thanks for the help SubZero. you know I said, I wouldn't mind seeing Punk and Dean in action, *If you know what I mean.*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



VickyAngel said:


> Thanks for the help SubZero. you know I said, I wouldn't mind seeing Punk and Dean in action, *If you know what I mean.*


I do know what you mean but I wouldn't mind watching the orgy either but I own my perverted ways


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Poor Vicky. This thread took away her innocence :lol


:clap right.


----------



## DanielBryanFan94

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I do know what you mean but I wouldn't mind watching the orgy either but I own my perverted ways


Why is it perverted? nothing perverted about having sexual attraction, nothing perverted about sex, everything YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) created is good. sorry had to reply, don't understand why people continue to call sex/sexual desires "perverted, dirty, nasty, naughty or bad" when Bible says otherwise.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



DanielBryanFan94 said:


> Why is it perverted? nothing perverted about having sexual attraction, nothing perverted about sex, *everything YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) created is good. *sorry had to reply, don't understand why people continue to call sex/sexual desires "perverted, dirty, nasty, naughty or bad" when Bible says otherwise.


I CAN'T! :lmao this sounded so hilarious.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



DanielBryanFan94 said:


> Why is it perverted? nothing perverted about having sexual attraction, nothing perverted about sex, everything YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) created is good. sorry had to reply, don't understand why people continue to call sex/sexual desires "perverted, dirty, nasty, naughty or bad" when Bible says otherwise.


Actually I do quite agree with you. There is nothing perverted about sex or sexual attraction. I guess some people call it that because their unable to understand their own sexual desires. :rep


----------



## Joshi Judas

Get with the times holy man. Nobody thinks sexual attraction is a sin here, but we ain't got time to read the Bible in so much detail. So we call it "perverted" because that's what it's said in common lingo. 

Not that I'm Christian anyway, but just saying.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

they are not impressed


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Get with the times holy man. Nobody thinks sexual attraction is a sin here, but we ain't got time to read the Bible in so much detail. *So we call it "perverted" because that's what it's said in common lingo. *
> 
> Not that I'm Christian anyway, but just saying.


:agree:


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Get with the times holy man. Nobody thinks sexual attraction is a sin here, but we ain't got time to read the Bible in so much detail. So we call it "perverted" because that's what it's said in common lingo.
> 
> *Not that I'm Christian anyway, but just saying*.


I'm not even religious so...


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm what you call a Deist. Used to be an agnostic earlier. Eh, I dunno. Been on the verge of being an atheist several times but somehow couldn't. Not religious at all though. 

Anyway, back to the topic at hand.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'm what you call a Deist. Used to be an agnostic earlier. Eh, I dunno. Been on the verge of being an atheist several times but somehow couldn't. Not religious at all though.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic at hand.


What's the topic again?


----------



## Asenath

VickyAngel said:


> What's the topic again?












The essential homoerotic nature of professional wrestling, as pertaining to the Shield's interactions among themselves and with others.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> The essential homoerotic nature of professional wrestling, as pertaining to the Shield's interactions among themselves and with others.


Right, SubZero would be proud that we got back on track. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> The essential homoerotic nature of professional wrestling, as pertaining to the Shield's interactions among themselves and with others.


This really is the most unfortunate timing of a pic. :lol I wonder if anyone showed this to Punk.

I wonder if the Shield knows by now that at least half their fans think that they're doing it. :hmm:



>


May great blessing be bestowed upon you my dear.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> This really is the most unfortunate timing of a pic. :lol I wonder if anyone showed this to Punk.
> 
> *I wonder if the Shield knows by now that at least half their fans think that they're doing it*. :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> May great blessing be bestowed upon you my dear.


I think they would be so creeped out, they'll be like "This isn't what we sign up for!." Except Dean, I think that guy might actually enjoy the attention he's getting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sorry ladies, but after that Roman/Seth fanart made me uncomfortable, I had to return the favor  No hard feelings :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*leaves Thread forever*


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sorry ladies, but after that Roman/Seth fanart made me uncomfortable, I had to return the favor  No hard feelings :lol


There fixed it. That was mean Raven. I thought you'd liked us. :sad:


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> There fixed it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> There fixed it. That was mean Raven. I thought you'd liked us. :sad:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sorry no more :lol


----------



## cindel25

Did someone said "perverted"? Here I am...

When I see a The Shield, imma be like this:










Then imma dropping it like its hot: 










Dean smirking and Seth barking orders:










YES MASTERS! 










I'm all ready for Roman:












YAAAAASSSSSSSSS. PRAISE GAWD!


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sorry ladies, but after that Roman/Seth fanart made me uncomfortable, I had to return the favor  No hard feelings :lol


:clap:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao OMG! this is so fucking hilarious.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


>


*bows* I humbly accepted my GOAT status that you have bequeathed upon me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Did someone said "perverted"? Here I am...
> 
> When I see a The Shield, imma be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then imma dropping it like its hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean smirking and Seth barking orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES MASTERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ready for Roman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAASSSSSSSSS. PRAISE GAWD!


I really think you're my kindred spirit.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Asenath said:


>


Punk in this pic =


----------



## Frantics

Well hey as long as we keep getting these pictures and debates between these 3, I have no problems with this xD


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> Well hey as long as we keep getting these pictures and debates between these 3, I have no problems with this xD


I don't think anyone in here does.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Did someone said "perverted"? Here I am...
> 
> When I see a The Shield, imma be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then imma dropping it like its hot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean smirking and Seth barking orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES MASTERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ready for Roman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAASSSSSSSSS. PRAISE GAWD!


OMG!! 50 shades of Shield?


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really think you're my kindred spirit.


You know it boo.











VickyAngel said:


> OMG!! 50 shades of Shield?


Yep!!! :cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh my god people are working overtime in this thread... I am so behind. I have like 15+ pages to catch up on. STAPH IT. NO REALLY DON'T. I LOVE THIS THREAD. 

Friday night is gonna be _ siiiiiiiiick_. All Ambrose fans know why this is.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Spoiler: SMACKDOWN











:banderas and he got some good heat too when his face popped up on the screen after punk's promo ended with punk saying he's already exposed the shield's weaknesses




And seriously guys (by guys i mean boys)are we back on this whole this thread makes me uncomfortable bullshit again? The majority of this thread has been all up in the Shield's wrestling ability/storyline advancement feels. So what if some of us every once in a while have a moment of weakness and our fangirling/boying gets exposed. 











Who cares who ships what when or where? The only thing I ship is Dean's dick and my vagina and there is no shame in that. I'm a woman comfortable in her sexuality as are the rest of the women and men who don't whine about when the conversation momentarily shifts to the Shield's looks. And when the men do it in other threads I have no shits to give either. I'm still not over the guy that posted in the RAW thread last week that he wanted to shove his dick so far up in AJ (or was it Stephanie?) and the person who could pull his dick out of her would be called King. That was classic and even my husband enjoyed that one.


As Dean would say, Reellllllllaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.



And that my friend, is what's best for business.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god people are working overtime in this thread... I am so behind. I have like 15+ pages to catch up on. STAPH IT. NO REALLY DON'T. I LOVE THIS THREAD.
> 
> Friday night is gonna be _ siiiiiiiiick_. All Ambrose fans know why this is.





Spoiler:  smackdown



I just know he's going to be on commentary again, praise the lawd! That's about it, I don't do spoilers.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> [And seriously guys (by guys i mean boys)are we back on this whole this thread makes me uncomfortable bullshit again? The majority of this thread has been all up in the Shield's wrestling ability/storyline advancement feels. So what if some of us every once in a while have a moment of weakness and our fangirling/boying gets exposed.
> 
> 
> Who cares who ships what when or where? The only thing I ship is Dean's dick and my vagina and there is no shame in that. I'm a woman comfortable in her sexuality as are the rest of the women and men who don't whine about when the conversation momentarily shifts to the Shield's looks. And when the men do it in other threads I have no shits to give either. I'm still not over the guy that posted in the RAW thread last week that he wanted to shove his dick so far up in AJ (or was it Stephanie?) and the person who could pull his dick out of her would be called King. That was classic and even my husband enjoyed that one.
> 
> 
> As Dean would say, Reellllllllaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend, is what's best for business.


If this is directed towards what I said earlier today, It seems like you didn't all of what I said because I was kinda've defending y'all. :side:

Like I said, it is annoying most of the time (just being honest) from my perspective but I think the male users in this thread (including myself) aren't saints in this department because a lot of male fans tend to be like this as well with the Divas, so if us dudes can be like that with the Divas sometimes, so can the girls.

Agree to disagree, I guess.


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sorry ladies, but after that Roman/Seth fanart made me uncomfortable, I had to return the favor  No hard feelings :lol


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Quoth the Raven again.*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Eulonzo said:


> If this is directed towards what I said earlier today, It seems like you didn't all of what I said because I was kinda've defending y'all. :side:
> 
> Like I said, it is annoying most of the time (just being honest) from my perspective but I think the male users in this thread (including myself) aren't saints in this department because a lot of male fans tend to be like this as well with the Divas, so if us dudes can be like that with the Divas sometimes, so can the girls.
> 
> Agree to disagree, I guess.




Nah you're cool Eulonzo, always enjoy and look forward to your posts


----------



## TheHidden01

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not over the guy that posted in the RAW thread last week that he wanted to shove his dick so far up in AJ (or was it Stephanie?) and the person who could pull his dick out of her would be called King. That was classic and even my husband enjoyed that one.
> 
> 
> As Dean would say, Reellllllllaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.





Spoiler: SMACKDOWN



I burst out laughing at that sword comment, that's some serious funny shit lol.

As a dude I don't give a shit about chicks creaming. I mean seriously, men are filthy when it comes to women, why then does it bother guys when chicks do it?

Must be some insecure thing.

TH


----------



## CALΔMITY

EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> Punk in this pic =


More like me when I saw it. Actually no maybe not, but close. I still watch that gif loop like 10 times at least before moving on. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Quoth the Raven again.*


THIS^ That picture gets me... It way too hilarious.


----------



## Frantics

haha i saw that right away when i saw that moment when all 3 of them were in the ring and saw dean look at the fan then to Roman and smile and then wink back at the fan xD


----------



## Frantics

also i wonder how long this thread will go on, i don't mind this continuing, always a day brightener when i come on here and look at the comments xD, makes me happy being a part of this haha


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> also i wonder how long this thread will go on, i don't mind this continuing, always a day brightener when i come on here and look at the comments xD, makes me happy being a part of this haha


This thread will last as long as The Shield last.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

VickyAngel said:


> This thread will last as long as The Shield last.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


haha well then we'd best hope that they keep together, but I'm sure we will have some shield-split-up discussions :} and it will be just like this xD


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> haha well then we'd best hope that they keep together, but I'm sure we will have some shield-split-up discussions :} and it will be just like this xD


I hope so. I don't want stupid fanwars between us though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frantics

VickyAngel said:


> I hope so. I don't want stupid fanwars between us though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yea thats true, but hopefully the majority of us won't be like that and we will all like all 3 of them , would like to see what they do in their singles, Ambrose will most likely be a top heel within the first year, and there will be epic matches between the 3 of um but for now lets just enjoy the time we have them all together until they split :}


----------



## CALΔMITY

Like team Ambrose and all that? :lol


----------



## Ejean830

Reservoir Angel said:


> I mean come on, vaginas can't be interested in manly things like half-naked men grappling, surely!


This made me LOL so hard :clap :clap :clap



Quoth the Raven said:


> Not a big AJ Lee or Slammy fan at all but this made me laugh. Ambrose and Rollins' expressions :lol


LOLOLOL well played.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Dean is on commentary again :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: Friday :mark: Friday :mark: Friday :mark: Friday :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Like team Ambrose and all that? :lol


Yeah, that shit happens. I don't want us insulting each other's faves and or insulting each other, Even though I like Dean more than the other two that doesn't mean once they split I'm going to go shit on the wrestler, because I like Seth and Roman as well and it does piss me off when someome insults them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

I


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> yea thats true, but hopefully the majority of us won't be like that and we will all like all 3 of them , would like to see what they do in their singles, Ambrose will most likely be a top heel within the first year, and there will be epic matches between the 3 of um but for now lets just enjoy the time we have them all together until they split :}


You're right let's enjoy the time we have them together.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_sassy rollins
_


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _sassy rollins
> _


Yup. That's ma boy! :lol


----------



## Banjo

I hope Roman Reigns becomes Intercontinental Champion. If the IC title is seriously gonna be the #2 belt again, then Reigns should have an old school long title reign where he kicks half the roster's ass and shows what a great WWE Champion he could be.

Meanwhile Dean could defend his title on Main Event or NXT or something. He's a terrible champion and you know it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

sassy bastard

if you guys and gals are gonna continue posting like that there will definatly be a thread number 5. I can hardly keep up 

keep continuing the thirst please its very entertaining literature during class

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

VickyAngel said:


> Yeah, that shit happens. I don't want us insulting each other's faves and or insulting each other, Even though I like Dean more than the other two that doesn't mean once they split I'm going to go shit on the wrestler, because I like Seth and Roman as well and it does piss me off when someome insults them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I really hope that will never happen, I love all three of them

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I don't know if anyone else is on board with me here but I could see this Roman Reigns push not being a good thing whatsoever. It's evident he's the golden boy out of the group as we clearly saw in that Survivor Series match so I think everyone should really settle down on supporting this guy before WWE start pushing this mother fucker to the moon while leaving Ambrose and Rollins with NOTHING. Ambrose and Rollins are studs and deserve just as much attention as Roman Reigns but because of his look, you know WWE are going to take any means necessary to make this guy a star while Ambrose and Rollins are going to have to work a little bit harder. Best case scenario is everyone boos the shit out of Roman during his major push so WWE realize they might of made a mistake and focus on the other two afterwards compared to if he gets super over then we know for a fact the other two are screwed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't know if anyone else is on board with me here but I could see this Roman Reigns push not being a good thing whatsoever. It's evident he's the golden boy out of the group as we clearly saw in that Survivor Series match so I think everyone should really settle down on supporting this guy before WWE start pushing this mother fucker to the moon while leaving Ambrose and Rollins with NOTHING. Ambrose and Rollins are studs and deserve just as much attention as Roman Reigns but because of his look, you know WWE are going to take any means necessary to make this guy a star while Ambrose and Rollins are going to have to work a little bit harder. Best case scenario is everyone boos the shit out of Roman during his major push so WWE realize they might of made a mistake and focus on the other two afterwards compared to if he gets super over then we know for a fact the other two are screwed.


Do I wish that Reigns gets a midcard run before he's put in the main event scene? Absolutely. Rushing people to the main event without an established fan base never works for anyone. But before we get ahead of ourselves let's remember that this is pure speculation. We do not know if Reigns is going to be in the main event scene by this time next year. We do not know if the WWE has any plans for Ambrose and Rollins. Maybe this mini push for Reigns is the wood that is going to feul the fire that starts something for all three. Just because Reigns is having a little spotlight time now after Ambrose had it for most of their run does not mean that he should fail because of it.

Why should Reigns get booed if WWE gives him a major push? Because your two favourites aren't getting the attention that you think they deserve? You think that wishing someone would fail would somehow help the other two? What's to stop the WWE from bringing in another big, strong guy with the right look to take his spot? Some of you marks act as if it's a offence if someone gets a little moment to shine instead of your favourite all of the time.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

dean on commentary








dean with that cap and leather jacket 
















~~


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is that...a pony tail Dean's rockin in the 3rd pic?


----------



## tbp82

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't know if anyone else is on board with me here but I could see this Roman Reigns push not being a good thing whatsoever. It's evident he's the golden boy out of the group as we clearly saw in that Survivor Series match so I think everyone should really settle down on supporting this guy before WWE start pushing this mother fucker to the moon while leaving Ambrose and Rollins with NOTHING. Ambrose and Rollins are studs and deserve just as much attention as Roman Reigns but because of his look, you know WWE are going to take any means necessary to make this guy a star while Ambrose and Rollins are going to have to work a little bit harder. Best case scenario is everyone boos the shit out of Roman during his major push so WWE realize they might of made a mistake and focus on the other two afterwards compared to if he gets super over then we know for a fact the other two are screwed.


I understand your concerns and rightfully so with that being said what about Roman Reigns fans? Should we hope Dean and Seth fail so Roman gets a big push? Also, what would booing Reigns do anyway? Cenas been getting booed out the building for years did it stop his push? Roman may not be the main eventer you want right now but he's the main eventer you need.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> I understand your concerns and rightfully so with that being said what about Roman Reigns fans? Should we hope Dean and Seth fail so Roman gets a big push? Also, what would booing Reigns do anyway? Cenas been getting booed out the building for years did it stop his push? Roman may not be the main eventer you want right now but he's the main eventer you need.


I've said this before but I'm going to say it again, IDGAF if Roman ends up being the face of the company(even though I would love it to be Dean), I just don't want that because of that Dean and Seth get hurt, I want them to be the ones that give Reigns trouble.Specially Dean because we know Seth is a natural bby Face.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@ney ney your scrooge fears ambrose name gives me life lol.

That roman and miley pic is disturbing yet funny!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Is that...a pony tail Dean's rockin in the 3rd pic?


That's what it looked like to me.

To the person asking me if I was a boy or girl, I am a girl lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Spoiler: Troops special episode



Tribute For The Troops Photos
"The Shield ended up coming out of a tank behind us"
















credit: http://forum.wrestlingfigs.com/thread/292229/got-home-tribute-troops-spoiler


----------



## Stipe Tapped

TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Troops special episode
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute For The Troops Photos
> "The Shield ended up coming out of a tank behind us"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: http://forum.wrestlingfigs.com/thread/292229/got-home-tribute-troops-spoiler


That's excellent. Ambrose's character is one of my favourites on the roster. Pity he doesn't get the opportunity to show it off more.


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> I've said this before but I'm going to say it again, IDGAF if Roman ends up being the face of the company(even though I would love it to be Dean), I just don't want that because of that Dean and Seth get hurt, I want them to be the ones that give Reigns trouble.Specially Dean because we know Seth is a natural bby Face.


I don't see how one person's push could keep down another person's. If WWE wants to push all 3 then all 3 will be pushed. The problem is that Creative (using that term loosely) have a problem writing more than one storyline that makes sense (again I use that term loosely) at a time. However who ever has been managing the shield's storyline for the past year seemed to have been able not to royally fuck it up so let's hope that person continues to book them. WWE is famous for its start and stop pushes. They could be high on Reigns for the next 3 months and then suddenly forget that he exists when something prettier and shinier comes along or as Vince calls it, Tuesday.


----------



## NeyNey

TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Troops special episode
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute For The Troops Photos
> "The Shield ended up coming out of a tank behind us"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: http://forum.wrestlingfigs.com/thread/292229/got-home-tribute-troops-spoiler





Spoiler:  



THE SECOND PIC :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :clap


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't see how one person's push could keep down another person's. If WWE wants to push all 3 then all 3 will be pushed. The problem is that Creative (using that term loosely) have a problem writing more than one storyline that makes sense (again I use that term loosely) at a time. However who ever has been managing the shield's storyline for the past year seemed to have been able not to royally fuck it up so let's hope that person continues to book them. WWE is famous for its start and stop pushes. They could be high on Reigns for the next 3 months and then suddenly forget that he exists when something prettier and shinier comes along or as Vince calls it, Tuesday.


I'm just saying what I want, I'm not saying that will happen. I want all three to be *THE* guys in that company. So, but yeah, if Vince starts Reigns's push and then suddenly stops it, I will be pissed. Because now I think that they want to cement his face in first before unleashing the monster that is Dean. And Seth will be like the kid that wants things to be the way they were before.


----------



## SubZero3:16

For arriving at 3000 posts, I'm going to post a pic of my boys.











Although I must say, I thought we already had a Tribute to the Troops episode for the year. Man, how quickly time flies.


----------



## Frantics

Honestly I think all 3 of them are going to be big, not one is going to be the single soon main eventer, honestly all 3 of them probably will be main eventers with deans natural heal ability that will piss people off kinda like a cm punk style but his pyscho gimmick and the fact that he is a really great wrestler, he just wasn't given decent matches and was give shit feuds with defending his title

Rollins is that Jeff hardy type guy but the difference is that he can also pick people up and drop em and doesn't do drugs, he is well balanced a cm punk type of guy

Reigns is also pretty good with his impressive look and how he does that spear, honestly we all h ave to say that all 3 of then are good, now sure we will have our favorites but don't hate on yeh other 2  my fave is ambrose but I also love Rollins, and reigns is really impressing me, so you can't say you hate the other 2 just because they're not your favorite/or say that they suck, I hate when fans say they suck just because they are face fans and that they don't like em, even if you don't like em, still have to say they are great wrestlers, that's one thing that grinds my gears is when they say that type of stuff, if they sucked at wrestling then they wouldn't of been signed to wwe and make you love to hate them
Sorry I'm using my iPhone at the time so yeh auto spell


----------



## Shenroe

When did thy tape this? Is that the same smackdown that airs tommorow or the following?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Shenroe said:


> When did thy tape this? Is that the same smackdown that airs tommorow or the following?


They are taping all the extra raws and smackdowns next week so they can have the holidays off but has a house show the day after xmas. Kind of stupid to have a house show day after xmas when they had the day after thanksgiving off....wwe logic lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

BaBy FireFly said:


> They are taping all the extra raws and smackdowns next week so they can have the holidays off but has a house show the day after xmas. Kind of stupid to have a house show day after xmas when they had the day after thanksgiving off....wwe logic lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ahh ok, thanks. What a clusterfuck


----------



## SubZero3:16

So realistically some of the superstars can't enjoy a full Christmas with their family because they have to go and make Vince some more money fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> So realistically some of the superstars can't enjoy a full Christmas with their family because they have to go and make Vince some more money fpalm


yup....This goes to you Vince::flip


----------



## Joshi Judas

You should skip the Christmas edition of Raw altogether. They'd probably have Santa lay out all three members of The Shield or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> You should skip the Christmas edition of Raw altogether. They'd probably have Santa lay out all three members of The Shield or some stupid shit like that.


I can't give you anymore rep for this....:lmao:lmao:lmao , I just remembered something, have you heard of the Three wise man? lol.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

There is more of theys....I ummmmm *dead* LOL!!


















Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> You should skip the Christmas edition of Raw altogether. They'd probably have Santa lay out all three members of The Shield or some stupid shit like that.


If Santa Claus is Mark Henry, I have no problem with this. If it's Cena :cussin:

I know I'm probably in the small minority but I do enjoy the Christmas edition of Raw. It's just silly, lighthearted fun. I still laugh everytime I think about Del Rio throwing a stuffed teddy bear at Cena and when he ran over Santa Claus :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> So realistically some of the superstars can't enjoy a full Christmas with their family because they have to go and make Vince some more money fpalm


Pretty much this sadly....you pretty much sell your soul to vince lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Three wise man? No idea lol......I only know some basic Greek and Hindu mythology :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

BaBy FireFly said:


> There is more of theys....I ummmmm *dead* LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Oh nooooooo :lmao :lmao :lmao CM Punk :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Three wise man? No idea lol......I only know some basic Greek and Hindu mythology :lol


lol, in some countries (specially Mexico) they believe in the three wise men instead of santa. 
here's a pic of them:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> dean on commentary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dean with that cap and leather jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~



PRAISE THIS POST.


The colour co-ordination of grey t-shirts... These guys though trying to be all cute and brotherly :lmao



TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Troops special episode
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute For The Troops Photos
> "The Shield ended up coming out of a tank behind us"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: http://forum.wrestlingfigs.com/thread/292229/got-home-tribute-troops-spoiler


Always asking for trouble, Ambrose. :cool2:cool2:cool2



BaBy FireFly said:


> There is more of theys....I ummmmm *dead* LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why are these always so good?! :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Asenath

VickyAngel said:


> lol, in some countries (specially Mexico) they believe in the three wise men instead of santa.
> here's a pic of them:


Yep. In the biblical story, the three wise men were astrologers from Persia who saw a sign and brought gifts to baby Jesus while Mary and Joseph were in exile in Egypt. Also, the heroes of my favorite holiday tune, "We three kings of Orient are trying to smoke a rubber cigar. . ."

(This is not how the hymn goes.)

I have no idea how this is pertinent.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> Yep. In the biblical story, the three wise men were astrologers from Persia who saw a sign and brought gifts to baby Jesus while Mary and Joseph were in exile in Egypt. Also, the heroes of my favorite holiday tune, *"We three kings of Orient are trying to smoke a rubber cigar. . ."
> *
> (This is not how the hymn goes.)
> 
> I have no idea how this is pertinent.


:lol, we should call The Shield, The three kings.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BaBy FireFly said:


> There is more of theys....I ummmmm *dead* LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh lordy...
I cried tears of laughter.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Oh lordy...
> I cried tears of laughter.


Me too lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

It was the first set of images I woke up to. You have made me very happy Firefly. Now time to fuel my CMbrose obsession.


----------



## Jimshine

Asenath said:


> Yep. In the biblical story, the three wise men were astrologers from Persia who saw a sign and brought gifts to baby Jesus while Mary and Joseph were in exile in Egypt. Also, the heroes of my favorite holiday tune, "We three kings of Orient are trying to smoke a rubber cigar. . ."
> 
> (This is not how the hymn goes.)
> 
> I have no idea how this is pertinent.


"We three kings of Orient are
One in a taxi, one in a car,
one on a scooter, blowing his hooter,
smoking a big cigar"

!


----------



## Jimshine

*
Bull Buchanan *










*The PROTO-Shield*


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> There is more of theys....I ummmmm *dead* LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OMG! NOT AGAIN!! my eyes.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Spoiler: Tribute For The Troops: Tank Entrance


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Tribute For The Troops: Tank Entrance





so fuckin boss!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> so fuckin boss!


:mark:

....but still not as boss as that helicopter entrance at WM 29 would've been. :jose


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Santa Claus is Mark Henry, I have no problem with this. If it's Cena :cussin:
> 
> I know I'm probably in the small minority but I do enjoy the Christmas edition of Raw. It's just silly, lighthearted fun. I still laugh everytime I think about Del Rio throwing a stuffed teddy bear at Cena and when he ran over Santa Claus :lol


I love the christmas editions its over the top goofy, but its fun to watch. I enjoyed the thanksgiving edition as well. 

Those pics with the soldiers looked badass! I imagine the boys in army gear :yum:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lapinou said:


> I love the christmas editions its over the top goofy, but its fun to watch. I enjoyed the thanksgiving edition as well.
> 
> Those pics with the soldiers looked badass! I imagine the boys in army gear :yum:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah me too. Like last year's Christmas edition...I thought it was SUPER cheesy, but obviously it was intentional. I viewed it from the eyes of a child and enjoyed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I wouldn't mind it much but last year after ADR crashed into Santa and Matt Striker started updating us with a very serious face about how Santa was faring after the accident, it got too much :lol

Also, the AJ/Dolph backstage segment- Dolph was unsufferably bad in that segment.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I wouldn't mind it much but last year after ADR crashed into Santa and Matt Striker started updating us with a very serious face about how Santa was faring after the accident, it got too much :lol
> 
> Also, the AJ/Dolph backstage segment- Dolph was unsufferably bad in that segment.


yeah it was bad, but its on the
level that it was entertaining. Besides almost every show's christmas special is bad, so why should raw be any diffrent? :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'll just skip it and join you lovely ladies in the New Year :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'll just skip it and join you lovely ladies in the New Year :lol


awh come on its not that bad :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

I can't wait for SmackDown. why?


Spoiler: smackdown



DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE ON COMMENTARY.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'll just skip it and join you lovely ladies in the New Year :lol


I won't be seeing it anyway. I won't be able to watch the wrasslin until I can get a computer that can handle streams. Hopefully that will be soonish since I got a slight pay raise.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I won't be seeing it anyway. I won't be able to watch the wrasslin until I can get a computer that can handle streams. Hopefully that will be soonish since I got a slight pay raise.


that sucks.. my last pc couldn't even handle facebook anymore. Had to work al summer to buy a new one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_








source: http://itsanniem.tumblr.com/post/69861622584/pic-of-seth-arriving-in-stockton
nice car rollins!_


----------



## DoubtGin

He's so great on commentary again. Doesn't feel forced at all.

I loved the finish, Rollins mimicking the GTS, then Reigns performing the Spears.

Ambrose also called Reigns "his best friend". When asked about Rollins, he said "oh yea, he's my best friend too" :lmao.


----------



## Jimshine

Ambrose was gold on commentary again, such a funny guy.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Spoiler: Smackdown



Pardon my french, but FUCK YEAH that was a great Smackdown!:mark:

From the excellent commentary by Ambrose, to the still highly entertaining tag match against the Uso's (not even getting remotely old to me yet, so weird), who are reaaally complementing Reigns and Rollins in the ring nicely btw(as well as outside!!) :mark: 

To Rollins with that GOLDEN Punk call-out to finish it off, and that tension-laden Punk promo afterwards.. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: It's gonna be UGLY (in a good way) this Sunday! I'll be behind my laptop with baited breath, this I'm sure of..



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Smackdown thoughts from me.... 



Spoiler: ANOTHER GOAT SMACKDOWN AND SHOWING FROM THE SHIELD YAYAYAY



Another absolute solid showing on Smackdown again this week. Ambrose gold on commentary again.

Ambrose's face when he said: "I could sprout giant wings right now and I could fly out of this building right now. I could sprout antlers out of my head right now. JBL could spontaneously combust right now. Are we gonna think about that? Are we gonna talk about that?" 

"SANTA CLAUSE COULD FLY IN THIS BUILDING RIGHT NOW, AND DROP PRESENTS ON THIS AUDIENCE. ARE WE GOING TO SPECULATE ABOUT THAT?!" 

GOAT

"We're family, we're brothers." 

Cole calling it Ambrose's Shield. 

THE SAMOAN DROP…. SHIIIIIIIIIIIT. The way the Uso brother threw Rollins up in to the air caught him and just dropped him. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Ambrose calling it how it is when Uso didn't get the pin….. :lol "Close but no cigar, Uso. Sorry!" HA! :lol

Seth selling like an absolute biiiiitch. Yes. Forever and always. 

"BIG spear on the floor by the BIIIIG MAN. GOODBYE." :mark:

"You can swim for a while but when you're in the water with the Shield we drag you into deep water and drown you." 

BLACK. FUCKING. OUT. :mark: This move with NEVER get old. Definitely want to see Rollins use this more often. 

Seth mocking the GTS. "Send a message Seth." :clap:clap

Rollins pointing to Roman. "MY MAN"

The double team leading in the spear. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Ambrose's little smile when the boys won and his light sigh. *swoon* :faint::cheer8*D8*D8*D8*D(Gotta get a little bit of fangirl into these Smackdown thoughts. It's not a SD thoughts post from me unless there is some sort of really girly comment :lmao) 

Cole: Believe in the Shield.
*spinning on commentary chair* Ambrose: Well, I'm sure you guys already do. By Sunday, CM Punk, WILL Believe In The Shield. 

CM Punk ripping the piss out of The Shield was GRRREAT. Completely A+ promo.
"I believe the last two times I've been in the ring with a member of The Shield I exposed your weaknesses _booooyyyss_. BELIEVE in The Best In The World." :clap:clap

Rollins "We've got this. It's three on one. NO ONE CAN TOUCH US." 

Again Ambrose hyping up all wrestlers in the ring in such a great way. My god, he definitely knows how to sell people. Love how him and JBL kinda gang up on Cole. Definitely pumped to see the match between these three and CM Punk at TLC. Kinda hoping that we get a stipulation of some sorts added to the match before it happens, possibly on the night. Maybe acknowledging the use of chairs or something. IDK.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts from me....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ANOTHER GOAT SMACKDOWN AND SHOWING FROM THE SHIELD YAYAYAY
> 
> 
> 
> Another absolute solid showing on Smackdown again this week. Ambrose gold on commentary again.
> 
> Ambrose's face when he said: "I could sprout giant wings right now and I could fly out of this building right now. I could sprout antlers out of my head right now. JBL could spontaneously combust right now. Are we gonna think about that? Are we gonna talk about that?"
> 
> "SANTA CLAUSE COULD FLY IN THIS BUILDING RIGHT NOW, AND DROP PRESENTS ON THIS AUDIENCE. ARE WE GOING TO SPECULATE ABOUT THAT?!"
> 
> GOAT
> 
> "We're family, we're brothers."
> 
> Cole calling it Ambrose's Shield.
> 
> THE SAMOAN DROP…. SHIIIIIIIIIIIT. The way the Uso brother threw Rollins up in to the air caught him and just dropped him. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Ambrose calling it how it is when Uso didn't get the pin….. :lol "Close but no cigar, Uso. Sorry!" HA! :lol
> 
> Seth selling like an absolute biiiiitch. Yes. Forever and always.
> 
> "BIG spear on the floor by the BIIIIG MAN. GOODBYE." :mark:
> 
> "You can swim for a while but when you're in the water with the Shield we drag you into deep water and drown you."
> 
> BLACK. FUCKING. OUT. :mark: This move with NEVER get old. Definitely want to see Rollins use this more often.
> 
> Seth mocking the GTS. "Send a message Seth." :clap:clap
> 
> Rollins pointing to Roman. "MY MAN"
> 
> The double team leading in the spear. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Ambrose's little smile when the boys won and his light sigh. *swoon* :faint::cheer8*D8*D8*D8*D(Gotta get a little bit of fangirl into these Smackdown thoughts. It's not a SD thoughts post from me unless there is some sort of really girly comment :lmao)
> 
> Cole: Believe in the Shield.
> *spinning on commentary chair* Ambrose: Well, I'm sure you guys already do. By Sunday, CM Punk, WILL Believe In The Shield.
> 
> CM Punk ripping the piss out of The Shield was GRRREAT. Completely A+ promo.
> "I believe the last two times I've been in the ring with a member of The Shield I exposed your weaknesses _booooyyyss_. BELIEVE in The Best In The World." :clap:clap
> 
> Rollins "We've got this. It's three on one. NO ONE CAN TOUCH US."
> 
> Again Ambrose hyping up all wrestlers in the ring in such a great way. My god, he definitely knows how to sell people. Love how him and JBL kinda gang up on Cole. Definitely pumped to see the match between these three and CM Punk at TLC. Kinda hoping that we get a stipulation of some sorts added to the match before it happens, possibly on the night. Maybe acknowledging the use of chairs or something. IDK.


:clap my thoughts exactly but way better spelled :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Can people please put their Smackdown comments in spoilers please???!!!!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

GOAT Ambrose pin at Wrestlemania last year :lmao:lmao:lmao













Why does this turn me on so much?


----------



## Frantics

Man I still have to wait to see it, by the sounds of it, sounds like a good smackdown


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

If anyone is interested in smackdown, here's the match

http://vimeo.com/81810490


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Also I almost forgot this gold line 



Spoiler:  gold Ambrose one liners on commentary



"Don’t be fooled by our boyish good looks… We don’t give a lot of sympathy" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> GOAT Ambrose pin at Wrestlemania last year :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this turn me on so much?


Because he's flexible.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

The spoilers do not bother me but for anyone that uses the app for this site and do not like.spoilers, you can still see the spoilers...for some reason they do not get hidden on the app so just a heads up on that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> The spoilers do not bother me but for anyone that uses the app for this site and do not like.spoilers, you can still see the spoilers...for some reason they do not get hidden on the app so just a heads up on that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I noticed that too today on my phone (classes where really boring).


----------



## Asenath

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> GOAT Ambrose pin at Wrestlemania last year :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this turn me on so much?


----------



## NeyNey

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> GOAT Ambrose pin at Wrestlemania last year :lmao:lmao:lmao


His pins are glorious. :clap
I went to wrestling training two times and when we had to make a special move and pin our opponent I tried some Ambrose GOAT pin and the trainer was like "_WTF ARE YOU DOING??? NO, DON'T DO THIS WITH YOUR LEGS!_" :lmao 
I LOVE IT! :clap


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> The spoilers do not bother me but for anyone that uses the app for this site and do not like.spoilers, you can still see the spoilers...for some reason they do not get hidden on the app so just a heads up on that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Right, I don't like to use the app because the spoilers are not hidden.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> His pins are glorious. :clap
> I went to wrestling training two times and when we had to make a special move and pin our opponent I tried some Ambrose GOAT pin and the trainer was like "_WTF ARE YOU DOING??? NO, DON'T DO THIS WITH YOUR LEGS!_" :lmao
> I LOVE IT! :clap


LOL same thing happened to me! I got yelled at lol!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lol lapinou

@vicky spoilers do not bother me so I use the app because its easier on the phone but that would be annoying for people that do care.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I downloaded the VS app and deleted it the same day. They need to come better than that. :no:


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> I downloaded the VS app and deleted it the same day. They need to come better than that. :no:


I still have it, but I could not get on WF, because everytime I tried it said, "failure to connect to forum, if this problem keeps persisting, contact an the administrator." I got that message like 10 fucking times, at one point I got so mad that I threw my phone away. (Probably shouldn't have done that.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

VickyAngel said:


> I still have it, but I could not get on WF, because everytime I tried it said, "failure to connect to forum, if this problem keeps persisting, contact an the administrator." I got that message like 10 fucking times, at one point I got so mad that I threw my phone away. (Probably shouldn't have done that.)


Yeah You should just delete the app :lol When I realized that gifs didnt work on it I was done.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

VickyAngel said:


> I still have it, but I could not get on WF, because everytime I tried it said, "failure to connect to forum, if this problem keeps persisting, contact an the administrator." I got that message like 10 fucking times, at one point I got so mad that I threw my phone away. (Probably shouldn't have done that.)


So i am not the only one it does that too. That happens to me every once in awhile. 

And yeah no gifs work so that's not a bonus lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

Hello friends, I've been on a break from WWE for the past three months and it's finally time to get back into the loop.

I'm only gonna catch up on Punk and Shield(Rollins :mark matches though, so can anybody suggest a few examples of some Shield matches that are worth a watch?

Thank you kindly :rollins


----------



## Stroker Ace

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Hello friends, I've been on a break from WWE for the past three months and it's finally time to get back into the loop.
> 
> I'm only gonna catch up on Punk and Shield(Rollins :mark matches though,* so can anybody suggest a few examples of some Shield matches that are worth a watch?*
> 
> Thank you kindly :rollins


Everything....and that's not exaggerating.

But start with their PPV matches starting from TLC of last year.

Here's a link to all their stuff if you need it. http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet/videos


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Stroker Ace said:


> Everything....and that's not exaggerating.
> 
> But start with their PPV matches starting from TLC of last year.
> 
> Here's a link to all their stuff if you need it. http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet/videos




I cosign this. Rollins best singles match this year imo was against DB so make sure you check that out. And you can just plain skip over Randy Orton and The Shield v Big Show. That was a big pile of stinky horse shit.


----------



## NeyNey

Stroker Ace said:


> Everything....


^This.

3 months...

So maybe you missed the Battleground Shield Match, where Cody got his job back?!?! Dude! :genius

Watch! <---


----------



## DA

Stroker Ace said:


> Everything....and that's not exaggerating.
> 
> But start with their PPV matches starting from TLC of last year.
> 
> Here's a link to all their stuff if you need it. http://vimeo.com/deanambrosenet/videos


Already watched the TLC match. A classic :mark:



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I cosign this. Rollins best singles match this year imo was against DB so make sure you check that out. And you can just plain skip over Randy Orton and The Shield v Big Show. That was a big pile of stinky horse shit.





Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> ^This.
> 
> 3 months...
> 
> So maybe you missed the Battleground Shield Match, where Cody got his job back?!?! Dude! :genius
> 
> Watch! <---


Thanks everyone


----------



## Lariatoh!

TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Tribute For The Troops: Tank Entrance


I never use this word... But big possibility of GOAT entrance... That looks awesome deluxe!!!

And yes... The helicopter into WM 29 should have happened.

Maybe the Shield should get their very own Tumbler/Shieldmobile


----------



## Jimshine

Shield tank entrance has potential to be greatest thing ever, rivalling Angles Milk Truck and Rybacks Ambulence


----------



## PUNKY

TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: Tribute For The Troops: Tank Entrance


someone please tell me that the tribute to the troops airs in the uk... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Troops believe!!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> someone please tell me that the tribute to the troops airs in the uk... *crosses fingers*



It's going to be on NBC so you should get it.


----------



## DareDevil

Alright so basically what we got, is Punk saying that Dean is the weak link of the group, CAN DEAN GET BACK AT HIM?? Please...I want to see a promo from him, the commentary wasn't enough....also, I'm literally waiting for a feud between those two.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Such beautiful gifs



























Dean was excellent on commentary as per usual. Punk's promo was brilliant.

I don't know I'm feeling shenanigans coming on Sunday in the form of outside interference from the Wyatt family. Like when the Shield is about to pin Punk the lights go out and the Wyatt music hits . Then the shield returns the favour in the Bryan match and we start the build for the feud between the two factions. Well at least I hope the WWE give us a Wyatt/Shield feud, knowing it would be best for business and all.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Such beautiful gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean was excellent on commentary as per usual. Punk's promo was brilliant.
> 
> I don't know I'm feeling shenanigans coming on Sunday in the form of *outside interference from the Wyatt family*. Like when the Shield is about to pin Punk the lights go out and the Wyatt music hits . Then the shield returns the favour in the Bryan match and we start the build for the feud between the two factions. Well at least I hope the WWE give us a Wyatt/Shield feud, knowing it would be best for business and all.




i like this :mark: :mark: :mark:


if that happens i'd like the wyatts to interfere with the shield's match, causing them to lose against punk and then have the shield interfere in the wyatts match to cause them to lose. perfect way to set up the feud.














i can dig it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i like this :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> if that happens i'd like the wyatts to interfere with the shield's match, causing them to lose against punk and then have the shield interfere in the wyatts match to cause them to lose. perfect way to set up the feud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can dig it.


Lol that Sopranos pic is awsome lol


----------



## Bad For Business

Why is Rollins doing Punk's GTS taunt?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

Bad For Business said:


> Why is Rollins doing Punk's GTS taunt?


A form of disrespect and taunting ,which is always nice ,cause no one is doing it these days.


----------



## DareDevil

Bad For Business said:


> Why is Rollins doing Punk's GTS taunt?


Because Rollins is a BOSS.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_ninja flip_








_that's right seth you tell punk
_








_lol dean wth
_


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_seth and leigh are so cute, how can you not hate them?
adorable♡_


----------



## STEVALD

*Just another picture for you fangirls to drool over.*


----------



## NeyNey

JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


> *Just another picture for you fangirls to drool over.*


Few Months late Bro


----------



## Adam Cool

If all three of them had a staring contest. Who would win?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Adam Cool said:


> If all three of them had a staring contest. Who would win?


Ambrose definitely his rape eyes are creepy sometimes.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TheVipersGirl said:


> _seth and leigh are so cute, how can you not hate them?
> adorable♡_


So much cuteness in one pic












JOLLY OL' ST. STEVIE said:


> *Just another picture for you fangirls to drool over.*


That pic is old man :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns for WWE Magazine January 2014










The thing is all I'm thinking is that I want his sneakers.

Ninja Rollins!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah those sneakers are hot. First thing I noticed was his beautiful glistening bicep.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Seth Rollins is in a poll of the most underrated superstar and is in second place with 24 percent

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-wwes-most-underrated-superstar


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> _seth and leigh are so cute, how can you not hate them?
> adorable♡_



Just look at his smile on this.... Really cute 8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Adam Cool said:


> If all three of them had a staring contest. Who would win?


Definitely Reigns. He's far more intimidating than the other two. He'd stare you down for as long as it took. It'd be an unnerving experience.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth's hair looks good in this pic, Dean looks…well…. like Dean


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Seth's hair looks good in this pic, Dean looks…well…. like Dean


He took advice from Roman on hair treatment, which Dean should consider doing as well.


----------



## NeyNey

Fuck off y'all, Deans hair looks awesome the way it is. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Lapinou said:


> Seth Rollins is in a poll of the most underrated superstar and is in second place with 24 percent
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-wwes-most-underrated-superstar


LMAO, WTF is John Ceeeeenaaaa doing in that poll?? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> Fuck off y'all, Deans hair looks awesome the way it is. :lol


Well it did look awesome at the Slammys but you gotta admit at Smackdown he was looking a bit scalpy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> LMAO, WTF is John Ceeeeenaaaa doing in that poll?? :lmao


Dude I saw that and I was like really? They still trying to sell this guy as an underdog after all of these years? :lmao :lmao :lmao
WWE is too precious at times.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Bearodactyl said:


> LMAO, WTF is John Ceeeeenaaaa doing in that poll?? :lmao


:lmao I haven't even noticed, come on that is just fucking stupid.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Well it did look awesome at the Slammys but you gotta admit at Smackdown he was looking a bit scalpy.


Yeah It looked really funny on sd

I've got 2 questions now that I watched sd

1: Why wasn't that match the main event?? It was the best match of the entire show.
2: Why is Michael Cole even more annoying when Dean is on commentary, it pisses me off:frustrate always asking stupid questions,never letting Dean finish his sentences. Its like he has a ADHD attack every time Dean is around. Dean's commentary was gold though.


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well it did look awesome at the Slammys but you gotta admit at Smackdown he was looking a bit scalpy.


But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
And he doesn't give a fuck either.
I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.

Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3

(Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> :lmao I haven't even noticed, come on that is just fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah It looked really funny on sd
> 
> I've got 2 questions now that I watched sd
> 
> 1: Why wasn't that match the main event?? It was the best match of the entire show.
> 2: Why is Michael Cole even more annoying when Dean is on commentary, it pisses me off:frustrate always asking stupid questions,never letting Dean finish his sentences. Its like he has a ADHD attack every time Dean is around. Dean's commentary was gold though.


To answer # 1 :hhh2 He was your main event
2. Cole can't help himself besides Vince makes him do it.



Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
> And he doesn't give a fuck either.
> I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
> Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
> It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
> I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.
> 
> Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3
> 
> (Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)



:lmao :lmao girl I ain't mad at you, Go on and support your dude through thick and thin. :lol


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
> And he doesn't give a fuck either.
> I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
> Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
> It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
> I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.
> 
> Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3
> 
> (Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)


^^^^^^this!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
> And he doesn't give a fuck either.
> I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
> Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
> *It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that*, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
> I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.
> 
> Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3
> 
> (Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)


Lol he'd better get those fucking implants if he wants to be a star. May sounds petty to you but WWE is a publicly traded company.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:lmao these hair conversations, I would love to see Dean with a bit thicker hair, you know like it was in his younger days.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

When his hair is dry it looks thicker...love him either way lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> To answer # 1 :hhh2 He was your main event
> 2. Cole can't help himself besides Vince makes him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao girl I ain't mad at you, Go on and support your dude through thick and thin. :lol



That segment wasn't even that good:trips It wasn't HHH's fault though.

And I know Cole has to take orders from Vince, but can't he tone down at least a little bit? I was watching the show with headphones and my ears got hurt because of his barking.


----------



## Shenroe

You gotta admit it works better for his character when he has longer hair. Now to me he looks..different lol


----------



## Bray Wyatt

His hair flows like a field of golden wheat!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
> And he doesn't give a fuck either.
> I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
> Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
> It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
> I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.
> 
> Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3
> 
> (Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)


This post completely. 


Not going to lie every time I've seen him wrestle live I've found myself sending pictures to my Mom and always saying stuff like "his hair is so much thicker in person" :lmao :lmao 

It's fluffy as anything when dry sOoOoO cute 

edit:







----> This is the greatest thing


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bray Wyatt said:


> His hair flows like a field of golden wheat!


Sounds like something out of a classic romance novel. :lol


----------



## SonoShion

:ambrose3

Wow, it's actually working.

:mark:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

Slicked back hair is a typical villainous hairstyle in movies works great with the whole attire and everything. I'd want to have Ambrose hair, with my receding hairline it could probably work well lol. Maye I don't have fashion sense but I think it's a great look, I would be too lazy to do it though. This thread never disappoints. :lol


----------



## Asenath

TheVipersGirl said:


> _seth and leigh are so cute, how can you not hate them?
> adorable♡_


Can we talk about how Seth has the musical taste of a 14 year old girl real quick? Like, can you imagine riding in the car when it's his turn to drive?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Asenath said:


> Can we talk about how Seth has the musical taste of a 14 year old girl real quick? Like, can you imagine riding in the car when it's his turn to drive?



I thought he liked really heavy metal? He's pimping bands now and then on his twitter.


----------



## Asenath

Funny, because every time he's wearing band merch, it's from some Warped Tour Pop Punk act. Bless his heart.


----------



## DareDevil

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> But I *love* his receding hairline and thin hair, it's one of the things that make him so fucking special and unique. :banderas
> And he doesn't give a fuck either.
> I mean, how can you have that sparsely hair, and still it's fucking everywhere in his face? :jericho
> Also it gives him a perfect crazy heel look. :vince$
> It would be sad if they'd try to make him get hair implants or fucking shit like that, even the thought makes me a bit mad lol.. :aries
> I adore Ambrose the way he is, I don't want anything else.
> 
> Don't try to fix something which is already perfect. :ambrose3
> 
> (Lol sorry for that monologue, I had a drink.)


New Ambrose Smiley :ambrose3 :cheer:cheer:cheer: about his hair earlier, It was a joke. But I do like him better when his hair looks like this: 








Or this.









But I'm not going to deny that this almost gave me a heart attack, he looks like one of those Millionaire villains.


----------



## Asenath

I don't know what these are from, but Yorkie kisses are the best puppy kisses in the world:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Asenath said:


> I don't know what these are from, but Yorkie kisses are the best puppy kisses in the world:



This is a vine Leighla posted when she picked Seth up from the airport one day. Look at Kevin's lil tail wag, ugh, I die! Doggies have my heart!


----------



## Asenath

Kevin is officially my favorite member of The Shield.


----------



## Frantics

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well it did look awesome at the Slammys but you gotta admit at Smackdown he was looking a bit scalpy.


yeh i think it did also, i want his hair from his FCW days, where he just kinda let it hang over his face, his hair looked like his FCW days for like the past month and then he went back to uh hair jell xD but either way, Dean's still badass


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose's edges have been struggling ever since he came up to the main roster. In FCW, it was never this tragic..actually his first month on the main roster he it wasn't that bad either. 

I don't know if it's stress, his rough life catching up with him, slicking his hair back with a brick or reverse Benjamin Button on only his follicles but got damn his hairline is crying.

Still would though.


----------



## NeyNey

Haha dont worry guys. 
Once Ambrose is on his own again he wont slick his hair back and it'll be like the old days. 
Remember the awesome brillant bad ass Pics one year ago when he debuted? 
I like his none slicked-back look better too, just Sick of people saying he's balding and should shave his hair off and shit like that. :lol (not talking 'bout you Vicky <3) 
Gotta admit I was a bit worried when he had the slicked-back look on that App Promo once, but whatevs, let's See what happens. :ambrose3

I just think it's not that bad As people make it. It's just his look right now.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bray Wyatt said:


> His hair flows like a field of golden wheat!


This made me bust out laughing hard!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Can we talk about how Seth has the musical taste of a 14 year old girl real quick? Like, can you imagine riding in the car when it's his turn to drive?


Seth does like korn who I love to listen to but the other stuff is totally 14 year old music lol. I dont know what roman listen too but dean listen to grunge, hard rock and old classics like led zepplin and jimi hendrix.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

Scrooge fears Ambrose said:


> Haha dont worry guys.
> Once Ambrose is on his own again he wont slick his hair back and it'll be like the old days.
> Remember the awesome brillant bad ass Pics one year ago when he debuted?
> I like his none slicked-back look better too, just Sick of people saying he's balding and should shave his hair off and shit like that. :lol (not talking 'bout you Vicky <3)
> Gotta admit I was a bit worried when he had the slicked-back look on that App Promo once, but whatevs, let's See what happens. :ambrose3
> 
> I just think it's not that bad As people make it. It's just his look right now.


 Don't worry, I was just joking so, yeah I'm also getting tired of people saying he's balding, it's like whatevs he's still hot.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Seth does like korn who I love to listen to but the other stuff is totally 14 year old music lol. I dont know what roman listen too but dean listen to grunge, hard rock and old classics like led zepplin and jimi hendrix.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


14 year old music? Like what? :lol

I can still enjoy some nostalgia from the likes of Korn and I do enjoy some Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, or hell even Bad Religion and Beastie Boys. I'm strictly talking radio, though. I got in to older rock at a young age so right on to my main man Dean.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_*NEW INTERVIEW OF ROMAN REIGNS FOR HOUSTON PRESS*_








http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2013/12/tlc_ppv_preview_roman_reigns.php

_"It's a responsibility; I'm from such a prestigious lineage," says Reigns. "Multiple WWE Hall of Famers are in my bloodline. It's one thing to reach par, but I'm trying to hit hole-in-ones every single night."
_


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> 14 year old music? Like what? :lol
> 
> I can still enjoy some nostalgia from the likes of Korn and I do enjoy some Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, or hell even Bad Religion and Beastie Boys. I'm strictly talking radio, though. I got in to older rock at a young age so right on to my main man Dean.


Oh I can't remember the names...that emo music where you can probably find their shirts at hot topic lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Oh I can't remember the names...that emo music where you can probably find their shirts at hot topic lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ah okay. :lol


----------



## jamal.

Calahart said:


> 14 year old music? Like what? :lol
> 
> I can still enjoy some nostalgia from the likes of Korn and I do enjoy some Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, or hell even Bad Religion and Beastie Boys. I'm strictly talking radio, though. I got in to older rock at a young age so right on to my main man Dean.


A Day to Remember lel


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Seth does like korn who I love to listen to but the other stuff is totally 14 year old music lol. I dont know what roman listen too but dean listen to grunge, hard rock and old classics like led zepplin and jimi hendrix.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've read in one of his twitter messages that he enjoy slayer too God his music taste :banderas


Calahart said:


> 14 year old music? Like what? :lol
> 
> I can still enjoy some nostalgia from the likes of Korn and I do enjoy some Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, or hell even Bad Religion and Beastie Boys. I'm strictly talking radio, though. I got in to older rock at a young age so right on to my main man Dean.


Alice in chains and Beastie boys :cheer I love them. I used to be a huge Pearl Jam fan, I even saw them live a couple times but their last album have been a disapointment for me. I love the great music taste in this thread :agree:




BaBy FireFly said:


> Oh I can't remember the names...that emo music where you can probably find their shirts at hot topic lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:lmao probably but you've got a few decent bands in the genre I enjoyed the new work of bullet for my valentine, most bands are for teenagers though.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> I've read in one of his twitter messages that he enjoy slayer too God his music taste :banderas
> 
> 
> Alice in chains and Beastie boys :cheer I love them. I used to be a huge Pearl Jam fan, I even saw them live a couple times but their last album have been a disapointment for me. I love the great music taste in this thread :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao probably but you've got a few decent bands in the genre I enjoyed the new work of bullet for my valentine, most bands are for teenagers though.


My favorite pearl jam songs are even flow and jeremy...I also like more of their older stuff too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _*NEW INTERVIEW OF ROMAN REIGNS FOR HOUSTON PRESS*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2013/12/tlc_ppv_preview_roman_reigns.php
> 
> _"It's a responsibility; I'm from such a prestigious lineage," says Reigns. "Multiple WWE Hall of Famers are in my bloodline. It's one thing to reach par, but I'm trying to hit hole-in-ones every single night."
> _



From the article



> When it comes to personality, each member of the Shield is his own man: Dean Ambrose carries himself like a slightly saner but no less creepy version of Heath Ledger's Joker; *Seth Rollins is the trash-talking friend of every bully you've ever met;* and Reigns is the mostly silent but completely terrifying monster of the group.


This made me laugh especially because of the comparison made between Seth and Roman to this yesterday on tumblr








If you're a 90s kid, then you would know this cartoon

This right here why people love The Shield


> It makes for an interesting dynamic, one that's been missing in pro wrestling for a while: a faction where the members actually care about each other. Instead of working together to protect one person, as was the case with the Four Horsemen and Evolution, The Shield are more like three kings working together as equals with a common goal.



Who would Reigns like to spear?


> "Maybe [WWE Executive Vice President of Talent and Live Events and former WWE champion] Triple H," says Reigns after thinking it over for a moment. "That would be pretty cool."


He's such a tease :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> My favorite pearl jam songs are even flow and jeremy...I also like more of their older stuff too.


Even flow is one of their best, in my opinion of course


----------



## cindel25

TheVipersGirl said:


> _*NEW INTERVIEW OF ROMAN REIGNS FOR HOUSTON PRESS*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/hairballs/2013/12/tlc_ppv_preview_roman_reigns.php
> 
> _"It's a responsibility; I'm from such a prestigious lineage," says Reigns. "Multiple WWE Hall of Famers are in my bloodline. It's one thing to reach par, *but I'm trying to hit hole-in-ones every single night.*"
> _


That's right baby. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT RIGHT HERE


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> That's right baby. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT RIGHT HERE


:lmao cindel your messages are always awesome


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> That's right baby. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT RIGHT HERE












Trust YOU to pick up on that. Here I was thinking about golf.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love this thread.

Btw, if I'm ever driving anywhere with any of you, I'm bringing headphones. :cool2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Trust YOU to pick up on that. Here I was thinking about golf.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> Btw, if I'm ever driving anywhere with any of you, I'm bringing headphones. :cool2



:lol what kind of music do you enjoy?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> :lol what kind of music do you enjoy?


Christmas music :

On the first day of christmas my true love gave to me a Stone Cold dvd :mark:


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> Even flow is one of their best, in my opinion of course


Much agreed!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Christmas music :
> 
> On the first day of christmas my true love gave to me a Stone Cold dvd :mark:


That is so sweet.

Because of you people i've seen the shield's heads on stripper bodies.. Now I return the favor with the santa helper editions.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> That is so sweet.
> 
> Because of you people i've seen the shield's heads on stripper bodies.. Now I return the favor with the santa helper editions.


I wish it was sweet. That's just a lyric that I made up :lol


Now what kind of abomination is this? I mean I'm all for the boys in tights but not like this :no:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I wish it was sweet. That's just a lyric that I made up :lol
> 
> 
> Now what kind of abomination is this? I mean I'm all for the boys in tights but not like this :no:


haha ok :lol owh come on the one with just dean is cool

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

Lapinou said:


> haha ok :lol owh come on the one with just dean is cool
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Elf-Dean is funny. Though for some reason even more haunting than Stripper-Dean. And Stripper-Dean already gave me the heeby jeebyz..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lapinou said:


> I've read in one of his twitter messages that he enjoy slayer too God his music taste :banderas
> 
> 
> Alice in chains and Beastie boys :cheer I love them. I used to be a huge Pearl Jam fan, I even saw them live a couple times but their last album have been a disapointment for me. I love the great music taste in this thread :agree:


As a whole I listen to all kinds of things. When I have pandora going my music ranges from red hot chili peppers to vocaloid to nightwish to LA guns. Even stuff I don't even know the artist and title to. :lol

I'd love to just kick back with Dean and nerd out on music.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> haha ok :lol owh come on the one with just dean is cool
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the stuff that nightmares are made out of or should be.





Calahart said:


> As a whole I listen to all kinds of things. When I have pandora going my music ranges from red hot chili peppers to vocaloid to nightwish to LA guns. Even stuff I don't even know the artist and title to. :lol
> 
> I'd love to just kick back with Dean and *nerd out on music*.


That's what she said :ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh come now. What kind of person do you think I am? 
I'm perfectly capable of having a civil hangout session with Ambrose. No promises with Reigns though. Sorry Seth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Oh come now. What kind of person do you think I am?
> I'm perfectly capable of having a civil hangout session with Ambrose. No promises with Reigns though. Sorry Seth.




















All I'm saying is that you betta watch yourself befor eyou get a blackout outta nowhere!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll just have to get me some night vision goggles. Get all kinds of kinky up in that blackout.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Amber B said:


> Ambrose's edges have been struggling ever since he came up to the main roster. In FCW, it was never this tragic..actually his first month on the main roster he it wasn't that bad either.
> 
> I don't know if it's stress, his rough life catching up with him, slicking his hair back with a brick or reverse Benjamin Button on only his follicles but got damn his hairline is crying.
> 
> Still would though.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Amber B again."










This post had me :lol-ing


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> All I'm saying is that you betta watch yourself befor eyou get a blackout outta nowhere!


That's right, Roman is Seth's man.


----------



## Asenath

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> That's right, Roman is Seth's man.












In other news, this thread needs Jesus.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> In other news, this thread needs Jesus.


Jesus can't handle this thread


----------



## O Fenômeno

Calahart said:


> 14 year old music? Like what? :lol
> 
> I can still enjoy some nostalgia from the likes of Korn and I do enjoy some Nirvana, *Alice in Chains*, Pearl Jam, or hell even *Bad Religion* and Beastie Boys. I'm strictly talking radio, though. I got in to older rock at a young age so right on to my main man Dean.


:banderas

Dat musical taste...repped.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> In other news, this thread needs Jesus.


No it doesn't, we are all saints here... :angel


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> That is so sweet.
> 
> Because of you people i've seen the shield's heads on stripper bodies.. Now I return the favor with the santa helper editions.


Lmfao!!!!!!!! Hahahaha hardcore jingle bells LOL!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> As a whole I listen to all kinds of things. When I have pandora going my music ranges from red hot chili peppers to vocaloid to nightwish to LA guns. Even stuff I don't even know the artist and title to. :lol
> 
> I'd love to just kick back with Dean and nerd out on music.


You listen to nightwish? Yaaaaasss! I love nightwish!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maz121

*How would you break up the sheild?*

Anyone had any great ideas on my the sheild should eventionally break up.

Here's mind-

Roman wins the royal rumble match my eliminating dean and seth.
Dean and Seth see it as Injustice and a fued starts to build roman for the main event at wm30.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

Reigns Main Eventing WM30 :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

I would pick Reigns at #1 and Ambrose at #2 then have them start eliminating people. I would let Reigns break the record for most elimations then at some point in the match you would have Reigns trying to dump out big show and while he is doing that have Ambrose dump both of them over the ropes causing the shield to break up. You could even get Reigns to eliminate Ambrose from outside the ring.

Reigns can't win the rumble just yet but he can make a lot of noise. This would be the best way to make him look strong, get him eliminated and also break up the shield.


----------



## combolock

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

I would rename one of them Shield.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

They started to show elements of The Shield splitting up last week. It is going to be an internal power struggle in which they are going to revolt against each other because of inferiority complexes and undermining each other.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

^This thread is about how break up the shield, or about "How to push Roman Reigns"?

I think the best way to split them is in a triple threat match for a world title.


----------



## Synax

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

Yeah they are in no way ready for main eventing Wrestlemania or triple threats for world titles. I'd rather see them last till WMXXX then break up.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I like some of their songs. I was more into them in high school.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

The Shield should have tension going into the Rumble.

During the match, they should all be eliminating guys together, then one of the members looks over the ropes to berate the guys the eliminated, then a Shield member comes from behind and eliminates the other member. While they are all looking shocked, someone enters the Rumble and continues on with the match.

Then, maybe at Wrestlemania 30, they have a 10 or 15 minute triple threat.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

Start a tournament for the United States championship. Have Rollins and Reigns end up squaring off in the final (winner faces Ambrose). Then have Ambrose try to interfere and get them DQ'd with the though if the match ends in a DQ he won't have to defend the belt. Instead, make Ambrose defend the title against both Rollins and Reigns.

With one stipulation. The Hounds of Justice are to be caged, with only the top dog escaping from the cage and emerging from the SHIELD victorious. I think it would be a fantastic PPV match.

I'd say it might even serve as a good match to create and OMG moment, like having Reigns spear somebody into the cage and have the cage wall give away.


----------



## The_Los_Matadores

*Re: How would you break up the sheild?*

Well they are already showing signs of the tension in the Shield. Whatever happens it's Ambrose rubbing the other two members the wrong way.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

"The hospital don't take thoroughbreds."

SO AWESOME!


----------



## Ejean830

Sigh.....

I could not have been more excited for Reigns to spear Ambrose. That was so weak. I'll blame it on the fact that his eye legit looks messed up.

Them standing over Ambrose at the end tho.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

So Roman just speared Ambrose..... Shit.


----------



## TripleG

I am not a fan of breaking up The Shield now. We need to get that feud with The Wyatts first.


----------



## DareDevil

Ejean830 said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> I could not have been more excited for Reigns to spear Ambrose. That was so weak. I'll blame it on the fact that his eye legit looks messed up.
> 
> Them standing over Ambrose at the end tho.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can already see the break up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well that was a boring start to the ppv. I wish I was more excited for that spear to ambrose. Reigns eye looked legit messed up tho.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

even more excited for RAW tomorrow, can't wait to for them to show more of the shield tension!


----------



## Telos

If these guys have to split soon, so be it. But at least give us Shield vs Wyatts before that happens. I don't want that to end up a "what if" like Hogan vs Flair.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## cindel25

Even Jake understands how I feel about this booking,


----------



## SubZero3:16

WWE better give me Shield vs Wyatt Family, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## DareDevil

BarneyArmy said:


>


COME INTO MY ARMS MY LOVE!!

:lol: I need to stop.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_boom_


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> _boom_


Even better in Slowmo. You know Ambrose sold it like a Champ!! Oh is not in slowmo, my computer was running slow I guess.


----------



## Ejean830

cindel25 said:


> Even Jake understands how I feel about this booking,


Wholeheartedly agree with The Snake's tweet.

I think this means that we've got a long way to go before the official breakup. Maybe even after Mania. The cracks will continue to form and they'll have their disfunction, but I see them working under The Shield for a while longer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

See I knew as soon as I heard the match announced that Punk was going over. Punk doesn't lose to anyone unless its a huge part timer like Lesnar or Taker or Mr. WWE John Cena. He goes over everyone else on the card. Jake is right. Losing a 3 on 1 match does the Shield no favours even if they're putting in cracks for a split.


----------



## Asenath

BarneyArmy said:


>


That's the shit I DO NOT like.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

There is just so much I did not like about the booking of this match. 

First off, 3 v 1 on a PPV? It's a lose lose match. The Shield wins, oh big deal, the 3 of them were able to beat CM Punk, didn't see that one coming. So of course they're gonna have Punk win. Who does that benefit? NO ONE.

The Shield are smart and calculated. Are we to believe that Punk somehow is able to make them look like a bunch of idiots just because they're in the ring with him?

Punk barely got any offense on any of them. He did 2, maybe 3 moves on each and we're to believe that those 2 or 3 moves shuts them all down?

The ending...the only offense Punk got on Dean after he tagged in was he hit him with the knee, then the clothesline and then a few minutes later he gets around to the elbow and Dean's supposed to still be down and out while Punk showboat's around before he lands that weak ass elbow? Then Dean's still so out of it Punk picks him up twice to try to land the GTS no problem?


The match was so slow paced. It never got into a good groove. Gave me feels of that awful Big Show v Orton and Shield on Smackdown. 

Punk made The Shield look like weak fools. If there was some sort of internal issues between The Shield going on ring side, I could possibly see them losing by self imploding. 


I just really don't see the point of how this was booked. You've got 3 of the futures of the business in the ring, who night in and night out put on the MOTN along with the best in the world and the match was shit.


Just so we're clear, I have a problem with the booking, not the actual talent.


----------



## Ejean830

Remember when The Shield were undefeated? They were looked at as such a strong faction. I suppose their weakness being exposed is only going to further their demise. 

Punk is also 30 (now 31) matches in a row victorious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> There is just so much I did not like about the booking of this match.
> 
> First off, 3 v 1 on a PPV? It's a lose lose match. The Shield wins, oh big deal, the 3 of them were able to beat CM Punk, didn't see that one coming. So of course they're gonna have Punk win. Who does that benefit? NO ONE.
> 
> The Shield are smart and calculated. Are we to believe that Punk somehow is able to make them look like a bunch of idiots just because they're in the ring with him?
> 
> Punk barely got any offense on any of them. He did 2, maybe 3 moves on each and we're to believe that those 2 or 3 moves shuts them all down?
> 
> The ending...the only offense Punk got on Dean after he tagged in was he hit him with the knee, then the clothesline and then a few minutes later he gets around to the elbow and Dean's supposed to still be down and out while Punk showboat's around before he lands that weak ass elbow? Then Dean's still so out of it Punk picks him up twice to try to land the GTS no problem?
> 
> 
> The match was so slow paced. It never got into a good groove. Gave me feels of that awful Big Show v Orton and Shield on Smackdown.
> 
> Punk made The Shield look like weak fools. If there was some sort of internal issues between The Shield going on ring side, I could possibly see them losing by self imploding.
> 
> 
> I just really don't see the point of how this was booked. You've got 3 of the futures of the business in the ring, who night in and night out put on the MOTN along with the best in the world and the match was shit.
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear, I have a problem with the booking, not the actual talent.


Yup this is it. :clap

After the spear Punk should've eaten a blackout from Rollins. It would've looked more evenly booked and made more sense. That was probably the worst PPV match with the Shield for the year and it wasn't because they lost.


----------



## Unknown2013

Kind of weird to see a team that everyone lost to and was scared of losing a 3 on 1 match...


----------



## Gandhi

I don't want Shield to break up yet damnit, I actually want them to face The Wyatt Family at Wrestlemaina and WIN.


----------



## x78

This match was horrible and made The Shield look like shit. The match should have been booked like the Wyatt Family match, there really was no reason for Punk to go over. Agree with the person who said that the 3-on-1 match was really a no-win situation, everybody came out looking worse.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

@ WWE Creative, I'm still not over this shit show.


----------



## Bushmaster

Didn't see the match but already know I'd hate it judging by the results and reactions here. Handicap matches are just terrible, especially when you know the face is booked as the smart one in the match. Really hate the breaking up of the Shield, so stupid of them to tease feud with the Wyatt's then continue this story. Even if the feud were to happen now they would obviously lose because they aren't the strong team that they used to be.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Looks pretty legit to me. Ouch.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Looks pretty legit to me. Ouch.


Oh my poor baby!  Seth will fix it right up.

Kayfabe wise I can see Reigns blaming Ambrose for not moving his cocky ass out of the way and Ambrose blaming Reigns for trying to come in and save the day. He would probably say that he had everything taken care of until Reigns stepped in and messed it up.


----------



## Soulrollins

Punk wins using sneaky tricks, like a some type of heel, he really didint looks so strong.

So his winning over The Shield doesn't affect them so much, stop complaining.


----------



## DareDevil

x78 said:


> This match was horrible and made The Shield look like shit. The match should have been booked like the Wyatt Family match, there really was no reason for Punk to go over. Agree with the person who said that the 3-on-1 match was really a no-win situation, everybody came out looking worse.


And Roman spearing Dean with an 'injured' eye made it so much better. :lol:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Soulrollins said:


> Punk wins using sneaky tricks, like a some type of heel, he really didint looks so strong.
> 
> So his winning over The Shield doesn't affect them so much, stop complaining.


Yes it does. 3 men couldn't beat one guy who's smaller than all of them. 3 men got outwitted by one guy. It's terrible booking.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes it does. 3 men couldn't beat one guy who's smaller than all of them. 3 men got outwitted by one guy. It's terrible booking.


*insert Cena comment here* Terrible booking indeed.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I don't have a problem with it.
Punk is known as a wily character and punk used one of The Shields greatest weapons (the spear) against them.

i imagine the match would have rolled a little smoother had we not had the roman eye injury however.


----------



## Frantics

who was the person that called it, saying Ambrose was gonna get speared, major props for prediction, i kinda figured, something else was gonna happen, though i figured they were gonna lose, one being the fact that Punk is so over and will not lose to those type of people at a paperview and 2 being the fact that the shield attacked punk on raw and winning on smackdown, cause WWE has gotten so predictable with that, that when somebody gets attacked or looses the week of a paper view, that person that was attack will usually 97% of the time win


----------



## Soulrollins

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes it does. 3 men couldn't beat one guy who's smaller than all of them. 3 men got outwitted by one guy. It's terrible booking.


Seriously, i think you're overreacting too much, a veteran wrestler like Cm Punk winning over three "rookies" to are starting to split, using tricks and cheating is not somethink that could be named "terrible booking" in pro wrestling.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I think a lot of people seem to have missed the point to the finish of that match. The fact that Punk went over was secondary to the real story. And that's developing story of the end of the SHIELD. 

Everybody says "Punk went over!" ... Well keep in mind, he went over when Reigns speared his own partner after sustaining an eye injury. So it's not like CM Punk actually took out all members of the SHIELD. He won on an anomaly.

In my opinion, I think the feud between Punk and the SHIELD is dead now, I think they only used Punk to leverage the feud within the SHIELD.


----------



## Bushmaster

Soulrollins said:


> Seriously, i think you're overreacting too much, a veteran wrestler like Cm Punk winning over three "rookies" to are starting to split, using tricks and cheating is not somethink that could be named "terrible booking" in pro wrestling.


I will call it terrible booking anytime one man can beat 3 man team. Shield have beaten teams with Cena, Taker, Sheamus, Jericho and Kane but couldn't beat one man tonight. Shield aren't "rookies" anyway, they've been on the main roster over a year.

Just sucks seeing how a once dominant unit is losing to one guy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Turbo Man said:


> I will call it terrible booking anytime one man can beat 3 man team. Shield have beaten teams with Cena, Taker, Sheamus, Jericho and Kane but couldn't beat one man tonight. Shield aren't "rookies" anyway, they've been on the main roster over a year.
> 
> Just sucks seeing how a once dominant unit is losing to one guy.


Exactly. The Shield could have still picked up the win after Reigns speared Ambrose and there will still be cracks in the shield. But apparently WWE is against having Rollins look like an equal member of The Shield.

The same group that took out Undertaker, couldn't take out Punk? Really now? :jt3


----------



## Shenroe

:draper2 I enjoyed the match, and yes punk victory was secondary


----------



## CALΔMITY

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I think a lot of people seem to have missed the point to the finish of that match. The fact that Punk went over was secondary to the real story. And that's developing story of the end of the SHIELD.
> 
> Everybody says "Punk went over!" ... Well keep in mind, he went over when Reigns speared his own partner after sustaining an eye injury. So it's not like CM Punk actually took out all members of the SHIELD. He won on an anomaly.
> 
> In my opinion, I think the feud between Punk and the SHIELD is dead now, I think they only used Punk to leverage the feud within the SHIELD.


I didn't see the match (of course), but if punk won due to a fluke then I don't really see the issue. I could understand the disappointment most of you feel if Reigns wasn't impaired for example and Punk just dominated on his own. Just from the post I'm quoting, alone, (assuming that's what happened) punk used his cunning to take advantage of the situation and go for the pin. Doesn't make him stronger than the shield.

Yes they did take out Taker as well, but the 3 of them had no animosity towards each other and no one was impaired when they did it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

A win is a win. Whether it is by an inch or by a mile. 90% of the WWE fanbase don't analyze matches like we do. The point that they are taking away is that Punk just beat the Shield by himself. Miscommunication or not, storyline build up, it doesn't matter. They lost, Punk won. Credibility shot.


----------



## Fissiks

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I think a lot of people seem to have missed the point to the finish of that match. The fact that Punk went over was secondary to the real story. And that's developing story of the end of the SHIELD.
> 
> Everybody says "Punk went over!" ... Well keep in mind, he went over when Reigns speared his own partner after sustaining an eye injury. So it's not like CM Punk actually took out all members of the SHIELD. He won on an anomaly.
> 
> In my opinion, I think the feud between Punk and the SHIELD is dead now, I think they only used Punk to leverage the feud within the SHIELD.


pretty much...Punk won not via GTS but by a Roman Reigns Spear.


----------



## Davion McCool

SubZero3:16 said:


> A win is a win. Whether it is by an inch or by a mile. 90% of the WWE fanbase don't analyze matches like we do. The point that they are taking away is that Punk just beat the Shield by himself. Miscommunication or not, storyline build up, it doesn't matter. They lost, Punk won. Credibility shot.


Isn't that the point? What made The Shield so great was their amazing teamwork, always being in sync. That is obviously gone now. Keep in mind that Ambrose wasn't even pinned off of Punk's finisher, but Reign's.

The kayfabe story here is that The Shield just ain't the team they used to be. That doesn't have anything to do with the talents of the individuals as single performers.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well I don't know what 90% of the fanbase is like, but if they don't care about that stuff then how does the shield's credibility (or lack thereof) come into play with that percentage? I'd imagine a lot of people who don't analyze would be happy that da good guy beat da bad guys and the smarks are jizzing their pants anticipating how this is all going to end.

Don't get me wrong I do think it sucks that the shield lost tonight, but when I imagine the shield breaking up I'd want it to be this big explosion and this loss is just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## funnyfaces1

unk8 and :jpl in a battle of the shovels at Wrestlemania :vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16

Davion McCool said:


> Isn't that the point? What made The Shield so great was their amazing teamwork, always being in sync. That is obviously gone now.* Keep in mind that Ambrose wasn't even pinned off of Punk's finisher, but Reign's.*
> 
> The kayfabe story here is that The Shield just ain't the team they used to be. That doesn't have anything to do with the talents of the individuals as single performers.


Exactly my point. 3 men got outwitted by one guy. I mean its not surprising. Punk doesn't lose to anyone on the full time card except John Cena but it doesn't mean that I have to accept it.

All I'm saying is that I want my Wyatt feud that they teased us with in London before they break up.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't think ANYTHING could damage The Shield's credibility right now. This match and loss is secondary, nobody will remember it. Focus will be shifting towards Punk against the Authority and The Shield implosion.

I'd have preferred a Shield win but I kinda expected this. A loss works MUCH better as fuel for the fire that will inevitably be The Shield splitting. When the most unstoppable unit takes a defeat to one man due to Reigns missing his spear, you know that Ambrose will be super pissed and turning on Reigns soon, making Reigns face. Had they gone with a Shield victory, there wouldn't be THAT big a reason for an implosion since a win would keep all egos in check anyway.

They could have used Rollins better but it seems most of their focus is on Reigns now so that's fine. I don't think a loss will devalue any of their accomplishments the past year and even now, when their music hits you'll know shits going down. The Shield will be fine. More excited for the Ambrose/Reigns angle tbh.


----------



## BeastBoy

Punk buried not one, not two but THREE men and people think this is a good thing? First you guys complained about the lack of proper tag teams and stables, but since it's Holy Punk who got involved in this match all of a sudden you people are ok with this.

What the hell was spiked on your Kool-Aid drinks?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly my point. 3 men got outwitted by one guy. I mean its not surprising. Punk doesn't lose to anyone on the full time card except John Cena but it doesn't mean that I have to accept it.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I want my Wyatt feud that they teased us with in London before they break up.


I would love to see a shield/wyatts feud too. WWE just doesn't know how to multi task. 



Quoth the Raven said:


> I don't think ANYTHING could damage The Shield's credibility right now. This match and loss is secondary, nobody will remember it. Focus will be shifting towards Punk against the Authority and The Shield implosion.
> 
> I'd have preferred a Shield win but I kinda expected this. A loss works MUCH better as fuel for the fire that will inevitably be The Shield splitting. When the most unstoppable unit takes a defeat to one man due to Reigns missing his spear, you know that Ambrose will be super pissed and turning on Reigns soon, making Reigns face. Had they gone with a Shield victory, there wouldn't be THAT big a reason for an implosion since a win would keep all egos in check anyway.
> 
> They could have used Rollins better but it seems most of their focus is on Reigns now so that's fine. I don't think a loss will devalue any of their accomplishments the past year and even now, when their music hits you'll know shits going down. The Shield will be fine. More excited for the Ambrose/Reigns angle tbh.


Yup agreed.






:lmao at people calling it a burial


----------



## SubZero3:16

BeastBoy said:


> Punk buried not one, not two but THREE men and people think this is a good thing? First you guys complained about the lack of proper tag teams and stables, but since it's Holy Punk who got involved in this match all of a sudden you people are ok with this.
> 
> What the hell was spiked on your Kool-Aid drinks?


I'm telling you if it had been Cena ( a more credible opponent I might add) they would've been screaming about the injustice of it all in this thread.



Thing is, I like Punk but I have to call it as I see it nonsense booking is nonsense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Shield is crumbling. They're not the team they once were, they don't work as well together anymore because back then the team came first, now the individual egos have taken over. Other than Rollins, who's still a team player.

That's the story they're trying to tell and a loss was necessary if you are going for a split. They shouldn't have booked a handicap match for a PPV anyways but The Shield needed to lose. And losing to one man will just make it sting that much more.

You can guarantee Ambrose will mention all this stuff about how they took out the Undertaker and others and then blame the entire loss on Reigns and attack him. That's the right way to go at this point imo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not everyone hates cena that vehemently. Thing with cena is that with him it's almost always a matter of lol-cena-wins so it isn't much of a shocker than say little ol punk manipulating the situation.

Cmon gurl don't let trolls get in your head. Like raven said this is gonna be forgotten by the casuals in no time. No one's credibility is shot. No one got buried.


----------



## Telos

I hope none of us here were honestly expecting The Shield to win this match. The moment the handicap match was booked for TLC my first thought was that this was a Raw/SD type of match. The narrative being that The Shield are coming apart at the seams. When Reigns speared Punk, it added to the supposed underdog aspect to Punk. But watch wrestling long enough and you know not to fall for that.

That having been said, don't mistake what I'm saying here. I know that fellow Shield fans aren't as upset about the fact that they lost (they've been in plenty of matches where they lost but were still booked to look strong). It's that Punk got little offense on them and still managed to get the best of the trio. But I suppose that's the point: just as Davion McCool said, these guys aren't the same force they used to be. The talent is the same but the cracks are getting exposed.

My big concern is that the slow build toward the breakup seems to be happening at a quicker pace than I'm comfortable with. I think many of us want to see what a Shield vs. Wyatt feud can bring us. I just don't want to see this breakup culminate at Royal Rumble, not when the WWE would be at the doorstep of WrestleMania 30.

That's just me worrying about a dream match. There's also the matter of what the hell they'll do with these guys once they do split up. But it's looking like right now that Ambrose may be leave the group with Reigns and Rollins remaining a team. And then down the line those two split as well.


----------



## Setsu00

Doesn't hurt them. Punk didn't superman his way to victory, The Shield simply beat themselves. Even had Reigns spear Ambrose to emphasize that. 

People keep bringing up "The team that beat Undertaker can't beat CM Punk!?! LAKSDJHASLKDJHAS" But this match is showing that they aren't the same team that put Undertaker through a table. This is a team that is lacking the communication that once made them unbeatable. Hence why Ambrose took the spear, something that wouldn't have happened say a few months ago. The whole situation is just setting up their break up, perhaps sooner than later.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> The Shield is crumbling. They're not the team they once were, they don't work as well together anymore because back then the team came first, now the individual egos have taken over. Other than Rollins, who's still a team player.
> 
> That's the story they're trying to tell and a loss was necessary if you are going for a split. They shouldn't have booked a handicap match for a PPV anyways but The Shield needed to lose. And losing to one man will just make it sting that much more.
> 
> You can guarantee Ambrose will mention all this stuff about how they took out the Undertaker and others and then blame the entire loss on Reigns and attack him. That's the right way to go at this point imo.


I'm shocked how many here don't get that The Shield had to lose here plus, it continues The build of Roman Reigns. Punk was secondary here the story told was the baddest man in the shield got "injured" and they struggled without him then he accidently misses a spear and gets Ambrose pinned. The whole point is to further dissention in The Shield a win here is pointless to tell The story they want to tell.


----------



## deathslayer

It would be fun TV if on Monday Dean goes all Moxley on Reigns lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Not everyone hates cena that vehemently. Thing with cena is that with him it's almost always a matter of lol-cena-wins so it isn't much of a shocker than say little ol punk manipulating the situation.
> 
> Cmon gurl don't let trolls get in your head. Like raven said this is gonna be forgotten by the casuals in no time. No one's credibility is shot. No one got buried.


i never said anyone got buried. I know what the term means. I said the match outcome was stupid and the same thing could have been achieved in building the storyline if the shield had won. Reigns would have speared Ambrose, Rollins stomps the blackout on Punk and gets the pin. Ambrose gets mad at Reigns for costing him his revenge on Punk since Punk has beaten him twice in a row. See how simple that was? But as I said previously the WWE seems bent on making Rollins look like the most ineffective member of the shield so it probably wouldn't have happened anyway.


----------



## BeastBoy

Setsu00 said:


> *Doesn't hurt them. Punk didn't superman his way to victory, The Shield simply beat themselves. Even had Reigns spear Ambrose to emphasize that. *
> 
> People keep bringing up "The team that beat Undertaker can't beat CM Punk!?! LAKSDJHASLKDJHAS" But this match is showing that they aren't the same team that put Undertaker through a table. This is a team that is lacking the communication that once made them unbeatable. Hence why Ambrose took the spear, something that wouldn't have happened say a few months ago. The whole situation is just setting up their break up, perhaps sooner than later.


Punk had little offense. He also dodged Reigns' spear, who hit Ambrose (or Rollins?) by mistake. There's no excuse, if that were Cena the mods would be making an effort on closing threads from rabid anti-Cenas for "burying talent, that no good 5-moves son of a bitch!"


----------



## RFalcao

ambrose turning face and dropping the title to reigns


----------



## Evolution

Sub Zero is so rustled by this.

Duh the whole point of this match was for the Shield to have no chemistry together, rather than being beaten. They look nothing like the same team from last year and that's intentional.

People will forget the loss by the end of Raw tomorrow (except you maybe) after the story progresses away from Punk and more about what's going on between the three of them and Punk moves on to someone else.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> i never said anyone got buried. I know what the term means. I said the match outcome was stupid and the same thing could have been achieved in building the storyline if the shield had won. Reigns would have speared Ambrose, Rollins stomps the blackout on Punk and gets the pin. Ambrose gets mad at Reigns for costing him his revenge on Punk since Punk has beaten him twice in a row. See how simple that was? But as I said previously the WWE seems bent on making Rollins look like the most ineffective member of the shield so it probably wouldn't have happened anyway.


I didn't mean to direct that whole last bit at you. I know you know what a burial is, but trolls also now have ammunition. If you hate the ending then no one can change that. I'm just with raven in that this outcome will make the breakup more dramatic and explosive in the long run.


----------



## tbp82

RFalcao said:


> ambrose turning face and dropping the title to reigns


I think Reigns turns face


----------



## SubZero3:16

BeastBoy said:


> Punk had little offense. He also dodged Reigns' spear, who hit Ambrose (or Rollins?) by mistake. There's no excuse, if that were Cena the mods would be making an effort on closing threads from rabid anti-Cenas for "burying talent, that no good 5-moves son of a bitch!"


You got that shit right. It would have been " another faction gets fed to super cent" " Nexus 2.0" " Cena never puts over anyone" since it's Punk, it's all about " oh it's just a storyline build" I mean do they watch this company? It took them about a month to fuck up the Authority storyline. And you're trying to tell me that they have months long build up of the Shield imploding? Creative stop and start storylines on a whim, especially speculated ones where no promos have been cut to address the issue. Undoubtedly they will cut a promo addressing this tomorrow night and then by Smackdown Dean would be saying that's his home boy.

The Shield should have feuded with the Wyatt family before such a big crack appeared. Two solid units facing off but nooooo apparently that's not what best for business.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JOY~!volution said:


> Sub Zero is so rustled by this.
> 
> *Duh the whole point of this match was for the Shield to have no chemistry together, rather than being beaten. They look nothing like the same team from last year and that's intentional.*
> 
> People will forget the loss by the end of Raw tomorrow (except you maybe) after the story progresses away from Punk and more about what's going on between the three of them and Punk moves on to someone else.


I get that and I still say the end result of 3 men being defeated by one man is stupid and was way too soon.


----------



## BeastBoy

SubZero3:16 said:


> You got that shit right. It would have been " another faction gets fed to super cent" " Nexus 2.0" " Cena never puts over anyone" since it's Punk, it's all about " oh it's just a storyline build" I mean do they watch this company? It took them about a month to fuck up the Authority storyline. And you're trying to tell me that they have months long build up of the Shield imploding? Creative stop and start storylines on a whim, especially speculated ones where no promos have been cut to address the issue. Undoubtedly they will cut a promo addressing this tomorrow night and then by Smackdown Dean would be saying that's his home boy.
> 
> *The Shield should have feuded with the Wyatt family before such a big crack appeared. Two solid units facing off but nooooo apparently that's not what best for business.*


Don't bait the Punkers. They'll come here and say "But Punk vs Bryan for the WWE & World titles WAS Best For Business."

I still think Reigns is the true future of the company. Guy has it all. The look, the size, the power, the legacy, etc. Give him any title (not the Divas, of course) and he'll make it look great... if he's booked great. But for now these excuses of the Shield "imploding" just to defend Punk from claims of burying talent are extremely pathetic. The Shield was a major improvement for the tag team and stables division in such a long time, why end it now? The Shield had a push in one of the Big 4 PPVs, Survivor Series, by winning their 5-on-5 tag team match. Now they're being "disbanded" just to push a guy who already had his sunbath in 2011.


----------



## x78

Yeah, even if they have an 'implosion' storyline there's no reason to book the team weakly. That achieves nothing and just ruins over a year of building these guys up as legit contenders.


----------



## The Smark One

RFalcao said:


> ambrose turning face and dropping the title to reigns


Dean turn face? :ti:

We need Jon Moxley 2.0 up in this bitch.


----------



## -XERO-

*Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose

IT'S COMIN' Y'ALL!*​


----------



## tbp82

BeastBoy said:


> Don't bait the Punkers. They'll come here and say "But Punk vs Bryan for the WWE & World titles WAS Best For Business."
> 
> I still think Reigns is the true future of the company. Guy has it all. The look, the size, the power, the legacy, etc. Give him any title (not the Divas, of course) and he'll make it look great... if he's booked great. But for now these excuses of the Shield "imploding" just to defend Punk from claims of burying talent are extremely pathetic. The Shield was a major improvement for the tag team and stables division in such a long time, why end it now? The Shield had a push in one of the Big 4 PPVs, Survivor Series, by winning their 5-on-5 tag team match. Now they're being "disbanded" just to push a guy who already had his sunbath in 2011.


This wasn't done to push Punk it was done to push Reigns. Reigns doesn't get pinned Reigns gets his spear moment Reigns looks strong because the team looked weak without him and he didnt get pinned.


----------



## BeastBoy

tbp82 said:


> This wasn't done to push Punk it was done to push Reigns. Reigns doesn't get pinned Reigns gets his spear moment Reigns looks strong because the team looked weak without him and he didnt get pinned.


Reigns losing as a member of the Shield is a push? Wait, fuck common sense, let's use smark logic: Anything Punk does pushes people no matter what. Ryback is a great main even- oh, right. Wait, Dolph Ziggler is gonna close RAW tomorr- I forgot, yeah, 2012 Royal Rumble.


----------



## SubZero3:16

BeastBoy said:


> Reigns losing as a member of the Shield is a push? Wait, fuck common sense, let's use smark logic: Anything Punk does pushes people no matter what. Ryback is a great main even- oh, right. Wait, Dolph Ziggler is gonna close RAW tomorr- I forgot, yeah, 2012 Royal Rumble.


Yup, it's like how Sandow losing his cash in to Cena was the beginning of a great push :lmao

Reigns' spear caused them to lose. Ambrose will be heated. I WANT a rivalry between the two. It's just that now is not the time. It's still 6 weeks to Rumble. It should've started there if any thing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> i never said anyone got buried. I know what the term means. I said the match outcome was stupid and the same thing could have been achieved in building the storyline if the shield had won. Reigns would have speared Ambrose, Rollins stomps the blackout on Punk and gets the pin. Ambrose gets mad at Reigns for costing him his revenge on Punk since Punk has beaten him twice in a row. See how simple that was? But as I said previously the WWE seems bent on making Rollins look like the most ineffective member of the shield so it probably wouldn't have happened anyway.




Wouldn't piss Ambrose off as much as losing a match because of Reigns spearing him would. If you had these two options, I'd say a Shield loss was the better one. Dean wouldn't be that mad that someone else pinned Punk. He'd be more mad that Punk pinned him AGAIN because of Reigns. So, according to Dean, this whole thing is now Reigns' fault. He embarassed The Shield, made them look weak etc. And thus he goes batshit on Roman Reigns. Simple booking.

I wish more than anyone they'd let Rollins shine. But their attention is on Reigns right now and he was the furthest thing from looking weak here. Expect the cracks to continue and either Ambrose or Reigns eliminates the other in the Rumble match. In fact, Reigns is winning the US title at Mania, I'm just gonna say it right now.

A Shield win really would do nothing for advancing the story at this point. For a split to happen, they need to start losing a few right now. Atleast they didn't lose to the GTS but to their own maneuver.


----------



## Joshi Judas

BeastBoy said:


> Reigns losing as a member of the Shield is a push? Wait, fuck common sense, let's use smark logic: Anything Punk does pushes people no matter what. Ryback is a great main even- oh, right. Wait, Dolph Ziggler is gonna close RAW tomorr- I forgot, yeah, 2012 Royal Rumble.


Yes I'm sure Reigns is being buried now after they let him eliminate 4 other men at Survivor Series and most probably will let him eliminate a fuckton of people at the Royal Rumble too fpalm


----------



## Rick Sanchez

BeastBoy said:


> Don't bait the Punkers. They'll come here and say "But Punk vs Bryan for the WWE & World titles WAS Best For Business."


:StephenA2

If you're gonna jump to different threads just to hate on Punk, at least be creative about it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah it's like he needed more places to post against Punk so he posts about him in The Shield thread.


----------



## Deptford

BeastBoy said:


> Reigns losing as a member of the Shield is a push? Wait, fuck common sense, let's use smark logic: Anything Punk does pushes people no matter what. Ryback is a great main even- oh, right. Wait, Dolph Ziggler is gonna close RAW tomorr- I forgot, yeah, 2012 Royal Rumble.


dude chill out. He was just talking about how Reigns got a "spear moment" and didn't have to take the pin.
so he comes out witha "match moment" and doesn't look weak even though the team lost. It adds to his character and connection with the crowd as "the strong one" in The Shield. 

You don't have to win to look good + you're bringing Punk into all sorts of shit that has nothing to do with him. 

It's not like Punk solidly beat all of them down and everyone is over here claiming he put them over. 
Punk got his ass beat, The Shield fucked up, Punk took advantage. That's really the best you can ask for in this match. Unless you wanted The Shield to just beat Punk and stall him in the mid card for Mania. 
He's going through The Authority to get to Trips and The Shield is being The Shield and a story within themselves IMO. Nothing wrong with that..


----------



## #Mark

Man, that match was really frustrating. I understand the story they were trying to tell, but The Shield really didn't look good at all. The match should have been booked similarly to the Wyatts match.

Anyways, I'm assuming they keep teasing more signs of dissension leading to Ambrose eliminating Reigns at the Rumble. I really hope they do the Wyatts/Shield at Mania but that doesn't seem to be in the works. The WWE's gonna lose something really special when they split the Shield.


----------



## Deptford

tbh Ambrose always has to be the one to look weak in the ring so I was kind of glad that Rollins was right there too tonight to take the focus off of Ambrose traditionally getting his ass handed to him. 

guilty pleasure.. I feel badd.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I haven't seen the ppv yet, but come on did they really lost because Reigns speared Ambrose..









I knew this match was going to be stupid, but this fpalm and from what I've read nobody looked good so why did they even bother.


----------



## kendoo

Has to be the most rubbish match the shield have been involved with so far


----------



## Cmpunk91

Well if people use their brains, shield has started to look weaker and weaker each passing weak due to the fact they are going to split up soon. It's a frikkin storyline to make them look weak and therefore they will gradually split up. Could even happen tonight on Raw


----------



## Joshi Judas

Biggest mistake was booking a 3 on 1 handicap match for a PPV in the first place. Couldn't end well either way.

That being said, The Shield had to lose, and will likely lose some more so brace yourselves.


----------



## OptionZero

Split the shield but act as tweeners individually

Wyatt family runs amok interfering in all sorts of matches, winning against other 3 man teams like the shield used to

Closer to Wrestlemaniamhave the locker room openly wonder who can stop the Wyatt's

Have various folks drop hints only ONE team can stand up to them

Shield members are unsure if they can or should reunite

After each members suffers at the hands of the Wyatts, Vince makes Shield v Wyatt's for WM, if they want it

Rollins and reigns sign up immediately

Ambrose waivers before WM

But at WM hE comes through

Heel Wyatts v face Shield at WM

Best for business accomplished


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> I haven't seen the ppv yet, but come on did they really lost because Reigns speared Ambrose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this match was going to be stupid, but this fpalm and from what I've read nobody looked good so why did they even bother.


Yup. Really. Actually Punk came out looking great. He looked smart to move out of the way of the spear. Everyone else, not so much.


----------



## CM Jewels

Reigns kayfabe eye injury worked for the story they were trying to tell. No way Punk wins that matchup in kayfabe, so it makes sense.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Anybody know how his eye got injured?


----------



## CM Jewels

Missed spear attempt over the announce table.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> I haven't seen the ppv yet, but come on did they really lost because Reigns speared Ambrose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this match was going to be stupid, but this fpalm and from what I've read nobody looked good so why did they even bother.


Yeah, like you heard it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

CM Jewels said:


> Reigns kayfabe eye injury worked for the story they were trying to tell. No way Punk wins that matchup in kayfabe, so it makes sense.


Reigns'injury was legit and ALL matches are kayfabe. fpalm


----------



## DareDevil

Will you guys kill me if I say that I actually liked when Roman speared Dean, not the fact that he speared Dean but the tensions that will follow is what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Will you guys kill me if I say that I actually liked when Roman speared Dean, not the fact that he speared Dean but the tensions that will follow is what I'm looking forward to.


I won't at least. 

I know what you mean. I'm on the side that feels the way things transpired was necessary, but it all depends on one's outlook.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Will you guys kill me if I say that I actually liked when Roman speared Dean, not the fact that he speared Dean but the tensions that will follow is what I'm looking forward to.


No the spear itself was beautiful when we see it from the side :banderas

I just want to hear all of the digs that Ambrose is going to make to Reigns because of it. Of course, poor Seth is going to be in the middle trying to stop the two of them from fighting. Of course if Reigns goes into gangsta mode and starts trash talking Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Raw should be interesting tonight to say the least. I think The Shield will do their best to work through this tension and Ambrose will keep telling Reigns how he trusts him.

Then at the Rumble, Reigns is going beast mode and eliminating people left right and center, and then from behind, Bam!! Ambrose strikes and eliminates his partner.


----------



## Telos

Quoth the Raven said:


> Raw should be interesting tonight to say the least. I think The Shield will do their best to work through this tension and Ambrose will keep telling Reigns how he trusts him.
> 
> Then at the Rumble, Reigns is going beast mode and eliminating people left right and center, and then from behind, Bam!! Ambrose strikes and eliminates his partner.


This is how I see it playing out too. Question is, will Rollins be there to eliminate Ambrose in retaliation?


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Raw should be interesting tonight to say the least. I think The Shield will do their best to work through this tension and Ambrose will keep telling Reigns how he trusts him.
> 
> *Then at the Rumble, Reigns is going beast mode and eliminating people left right and center, and then from behind, Bam!! Ambrose strikes and eliminates his partner*.


HELL YES TO THIS!! :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99

The Spear was clearly unintentional but the breaking-up seeds are growing. I really think that we'll get that Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns Three-Way at WM


----------



## Bearodactyl

The match surved its purpose. Hubris was in the air, and a smart man took advantage, widening the already existing cracks. It's the sad part of the story, but it had to be told, and they did it well. You can't have a team that's supposed to be breaking up still "in sync". Just can't. 

I'm not sure what you guys were expecting..


----------



## DareDevil

Bearodactyl said:


> The match surved its purpose. Hubris was in the air, and a smart man took advantage, widening the already existing cracks. It's the sad part of the story, but it had to be told, and they did it well. You can't have a team that's supposed to be breaking up still "in sync". Just can't.
> 
> I'm not sure what you guys were expecting..


Right. all I saw there was the three of them trying to do stuff of for their own. they weren't really communicating.


----------



## truk83

A few years from now when Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all upper card stars we will know then what the true meaning of "The Shield" name really meant. They the future of the wrestling, and are literally The Shield to it's preservation. These three men will keep wrestling alive in ten yrs. In other words put asses in seats.


----------



## DareDevil

truk83 said:


> A few years from now when Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all upper card stars we will know then what the true meaning of "The Shield" name really meant. They the future of the wrestling, and are literally The Shield to it's preservation. These three men will keep wrestling alive in ten yrs. In other words put asses in seats.


Reading this is like poetry to me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

truk83 said:


> A few years from now when Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all upper card stars we will know then what the true meaning of "The Shield" name really meant. They the future of the wrestling, and are literally The Shield to it's preservation. These three men will keep wrestling alive in ten yrs. In other words put asses in seats.


You see this right here


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I dunno about Reigns not looking weak, he's the one who kinda cost the Shield the match, he's the one who got taken out for the majority of the match, i don't think any member of the shield came out looking good. Part of me kinda wishes they would do their whole raw rematch thing they usually do after ppv's and have Shield go over this time, but that'd probably not make any sense.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> This is how I see it playing out too. Question is, will Rollins be there to eliminate Ambrose in retaliation?


I have given it some thought and I guess Rollins and Reigns will stick together for these few weeks. Both will be showing how fed up they are with Ambrose's bloated ego. It will look like Rollins and Reigns will split from Ambrose but at the last second Rollins swerves us, aligning with Ambrose and helping him attack Reigns. That's how I see it playing out.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

truk83 said:


> A few years from now when Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns are all upper card stars we will know then what the true meaning of "The Shield" name really meant. They the future of the wrestling, and are literally The Shield to it's preservation. These three men will keep wrestling alive in ten yrs. In other words put asses in seats.














Quoth the Raven said:


> Raw should be interesting tonight to say the least. I think The Shield will do their best to work through this tension and Ambrose will keep telling Reigns how he trusts him.
> 
> Then at the Rumble, Reigns is going beast mode and eliminating people left right and center, and then from behind, Bam!! Ambrose strikes and eliminates his partner.


That would be awesome, hope Dean goes ape shit crazy heel after that, not those cowardly heels wwe likes to portrate.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Am I the only one who is waiting for the inevitable Ambrose/Punk feud? And I know Punk marks get upset about him going "down" the card, but an IC title feud with Punk & Ambrose, both getting mic time & promo time could be so fucking good it's not funny. If anything that would elevate the title ten fold, there is nothing wrong with the IC title, for Christ's sake look at NJPW - Nakamura has made that belt a top prize of it's own, guys like Ambrose, Punk, Bryan feuding for the title would do the same, well to me anyways - if they were given the time to shine by WWE.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

3. Is Roman Reigns The Shield’s weak link?

Roman Reigns is often described as The Shield’s “muscle.” Yet at WWE TLC, when the pivotal member threw caution to the wind and attempted a flying spear across the announce table, he wound up with a nasty gash near his eye. Still affected by the injury , he mistakenly speared his own partner, U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose, which allowed CM Punk to capitalize and get the pinfall. Has Punk uncovered the code to beating The Shield?




Five point preview, i hated that they lost but i gotta admit i am intrigued to see what's gonna happen.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Jake Roberts said:


> Am I the only one who is waiting for the inevitable Ambrose/Punk feud? And I know Punk marks get upset about him going "down" the card, but an IC title feud with Punk & Ambrose, both getting mic time & promo time could be so fucking good it's not funny. If anything that would elevate the title ten fold, there is nothing wrong with the IC title, for Christ's sake look at NJPW - Nakamura has made that belt a top prize of it's own, guys like Ambrose, Punk, Bryan feuding for the title would do the same, well to me anyways - if they were given the time to shine by WWE.



Would be nice, this has only been a preview of Ambrose vs Punk, when it happens though Punk should put Ambrose over. But i think we're gonna see a loooong IC title reign from Langston, i think he will probably elevate it a bit.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Jake Roberts said:


> Am I the only one who is waiting for the inevitable Ambrose/Punk feud? And I know Punk marks get upset about him going "down" the card, but an IC title feud with Punk & Ambrose, both getting mic time & promo time could be so fucking good it's not funny. If anything that would elevate the title ten fold, there is nothing wrong with the IC title, for Christ's sake look at NJPW - Nakamura has made that belt a top prize of it's own, guys like Ambrose, Punk, Bryan feuding for the title would do the same, well to me anyways - if they were given the time to shine by WWE.


I think everybody here is waiting for that feud, I wouldn't mind if its for the ic title. As long as there is an amazing build up, promos and a good set of matches I wouldn't mind at all.



The Steven Seagal said:


> 3. Is Roman Reigns The Shield’s weak link?
> 
> Roman Reigns is often described as The Shield’s “muscle.” Yet at WWE TLC, when the pivotal member threw caution to the wind and attempted a flying spear across the announce table, he wound up with a nasty gash near his eye. Still affected by the injury , he mistakenly speared his own partner, U.S. Champion Dean Ambrose, which allowed CM Punk to capitalize and get the pinfall. Has Punk uncovered the code to beating The Shield?
> 
> 
> Five point preview, i hated that they lost but i gotta admit i am intrigued to see what's gonna happen.


A few weaks back many people were saying that Ambrose was the weak link, but I understand your point of view.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Lapinou said:


> I think everybody here is waiting for that feud, I wouldn't mind if its for the ic title. As long as there is an amazing build up, promos and a good set of matches I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> 
> 
> A few weaks back many people were saying that Ambrose was the weak link, but I understand your point of view.



Thanks but it's not my point of view . It's from Wwe.com, but 5 point previews don't always say or tell what's going to happen on raw. I see no Weak link, i used to think Seth was and even the commentators would hint at it like when Seth was the only one left in the 12 vs 3 handicap match and lawler said something like : I think most people would agree seth rollins is not the leader of the shield". But now with Ambrose eliminated in minutes at survivor series and losing to punk twice in singles matches, and with Roman making alot of mistakes last night i think there's no obvious weak link at the moment.


----------



## Srdjan99

I just want to see an Reigns vs HHH match, after Roman said in an interview that he'd like to spear Hunter.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I have given it some thought and I guess Rollins and Reigns will stick together for these few weeks. Both will be showing how fed up they are with Ambrose's bloated ego. It will look like Rollins and Reigns will split from Ambrose but at the last second Rollins swerves us, aligning with Ambrose and helping him attack Reigns. That's how I see it playing out.


Sneaky Rollins I see. No I think that both him and Roman will turn on Ambrose.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Steven Seagal said:


> Thanks but it's not my point of view . It's from Wwe.com, but 5 point previews don't always say or tell what's going to happen on raw.


Haa I see, I haven't checked out wwe.com sorry about that ^^


----------



## DareDevil

Jake Roberts said:


> Am I the only one who is waiting for the inevitable Ambrose/Punk feud? And I know Punk marks get upset about him going "down" the card, but an IC title feud with Punk & Ambrose, both getting mic time & promo time could be so fucking good it's not funny. If anything that would elevate the title ten fold, there is nothing wrong with the IC title, for Christ's sake look at NJPW - Nakamura has made that belt a top prize of it's own, guys like Ambrose, Punk, Bryan feuding for the title would do the same, well to me anyways - if they were given the time to shine by WWE.


No you're not, I've been wanting this feud for a year. That's why I'm enjoying every second of their matches. But I want a Ambrose/Punk feud... not a Shield/Punk feud.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Sneaky Rollins I see. No I think that both him and Roman will turn on Ambrose.


That image of both Rollins and Reigns standing over Ambrose, not even seeming a little concerned makes me agree with you.


----------



## Callisto

Pft... why are people so upset over Shield's TLC loss?


That should have been expected, especially with Wrestlemania fast approaching us. It's just more added layering to their inevitable dissolution.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Sneaky Rollins I see. No I think that both him and Roman will turn on Ambrose.



That's the likely route to go and I wouldn't mind it, but I think with WWE really behind Reigns, they will let him go solo and strap a rocket to his back once he splits. So, they won't keep Rollins with him, since it makes more sense for 2 heels to gang up on a face than the other way round.

I'd want to see Rollins stick with Reigns like you said though, since Reigns is still a bit rough around the edges and I think Rollins has helped him a lot. But I think WWE will swerve us at the last second and keep Rollins with Ambrose, creating more sympathy for Reigns.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Seth and Roman belong together. Plus it makes Dean look even more psychotic and unstable that two men are against him instead of one.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> That's the likely route to go and I wouldn't mind it, but I think with WWE really behind Reigns, they will let him go solo and strap a rocket to his back once he splits. So, they won't keep Rollins with him, since it makes more sense for 2 heels to gang up on a face than the other way round.
> 
> I'd want to see Rollins stick with Reigns like you said though, since Reigns is still a bit rough around the edges and I think Rollins has helped him a lot. But I think WWE will swerve us at the last second and keep Rollins with Ambrose, creating more sympathy for Reigns.


I know what you mean, I just don't want Dean or Seth to be kept behind either. you know, because I want to see, bby face Seth and Super Heel Dean.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It will come in due time. I just feel Reigns will be the first to go, Rollins will stick around a while longer before leaving. Both will feud with Dean once they split.

I wouldn't mind being wrong. If they do it well, then have Reigns and Rollins both walk out on Dean, I'll be a happy viewer.


----------



## Your_Solution

I really wish they wouldn't break them up so quickly.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> It will come in due time. I just feel Reigns will be the first to go, Rollins will stick around a while longer before leaving. Both will feud with Dean once they split.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being wrong. If they do it well, then have Reigns and Rollins both walk out on Dean, I'll be a happy viewer.


Knowing WWE's logic, I wouldn't be surprised if Roman goes solo first.


----------



## Eddie Ray

so much unnecessary drama...it was conducive to the storyline of the break up on The Shield. its been a whole year. its time for them to move onto bigger and better things.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Like where? The non exsistant mid card? The only other wrestlers getting tv time other than the main eventers Cena, Orton, Punk and Bryan are the tag teams. Please note I said tv time, not storyline because apparently its hard for Creative to come up with 3 separate storylines that progress properly at the same time.


----------



## Bearodactyl

With the WHC being no more after Sunday's unification, the "midcard" titles will no doubt get more emphasis put upon them. I expect both the IC and US title to rise in esteem in the following months. I also expect a large part of the months after the break-up, to revolve around the US title. One might even say it's really up to them to elevate that title to its "rightful" place..

I dunno, I honestly think I'm just gonna sit back and watch it all unfold, and not worry as much about what it'll lead to, if it's booked perfectly, etc. It's a bittersweet time for us Shield fans, really..


----------



## DareDevil

Bearodactyl said:


> With the WHC being no more after Sunday's unification, the "midcard" titles will no doubt get more emphasis put upon them. I expect both the IC and US title to rise in esteem in the following months. I also expect a large part of the months after the break-up, to revolve around the US title. One might even say it's really up to them to elevate that title to its "rightful" place..
> 
> I dunno, I honestly think I'm just gonna sit back and watch it all unfold, and not worry as much about what it'll lead to, if it's booked perfectly, etc. It's a bittersweet time for us Shield fans, really..


I concur with this, I feel like there's just a few of us who are actually looking forward to the break up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> Like where? The non exsistant mid card? The only other wrestlers getting tv time other than the main eventers Cena, Orton, Punk and Bryan are the tag teams. Please note I said tv time, not storyline because apparently its hard for Creative to come up with 3 separate storylines that progress properly at the same time.


the alternative is that they get really dull as the gimmick wears thin and goes as far as it can go. not to mention being type cast as the shield. the longer they stay in the gimmick the harder it will be to remove them from it in the future.
The Shield are suffering from poor storylines now. they are stagnating anyway so we might as well see how they manage as singles competitors.


----------



## x78

Eddie Ray said:


> the alternative is that they get really dull as the gimmick wears thin and goes as far as it can go. not to mention being type cast as the shield. the longer they stay in the gimmick the harder it will be to remove them from it in the future.
> The Shield are suffering from poor storylines now. they are stagnating anyway so we might as well see how they manage as singles competitors.


Not feuding with the Wyatt Family would be a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## Eddie Ray

x78 said:


> Not feuding with the Wyatt Family would be a huge missed opportunity.


I agree, that should be their last feud. it would make a great swan song and put over the Wyatts.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I agree that they need to feud with the Wyatt first. If you think that the Shield is stagnant now then what the hell are they going to be doing in the midcard other than wrestling random matches with Fandango, Sandow and Ziggler that will lead to no payoffs? The entire midcard needs restructuring and proper storylines before they are single players and thrown into it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I agree that they need to feud with the Wyatt first. If you think that the Shield is stagnant now then what the hell are they going to be doing in the midcard other than wrestling random matches with Fandango, Sandow and Ziggler that will lead to no payoffs? The entire midcard needs restructuring and proper storylines before they are single players and thrown into it.


:agree:


----------



## Bearodactyl

x78 said:


> Not feuding with the Wyatt Family would be a huge missed opportunity.


I expect the Wyatts, Bray in particular, to slowly but surely rise to the top. Sure, a Wyatt-Shield feud would be EPIC, but why NOW per se?

In a perfect world (to me anyway), maybe 3 years from now, Bray Wyatt is MENACING a face Seth Rollins for months on end in order to win the title the latter holds. With WM XXXII(I) fast approaching, the Family gets the best of Rollins time and time again, outnumbering him and punishing him at every turn in the weeks leading up to the event. WM starts, and as his match comes up Rollins stands in the ring, and out comes Wyatt, Family in tow. While Wyatt makes his way to the ring, he speaks on the mic about Rollins having nowhere to run, being outgunned, etc...

At which point, for the first time in 3 years, the Shield theme drops. Bray stops dead in his tracks, the cameras pan, and out walks Roman Reigns, wearing all black for the first time in 3 years also. He walks down a few steps as the crowd buzzes, wondering, is it just gonna be Roman, or.. at which point Reigns smiles confidently, looks back over his shoulder, the camera pans up a bit to the door Reigns came out of.. and in walks Ambrose in his Shield gear. Ambrose, who's been heeling it up ever since the breakup. Who's feuded with both of them. Who nobody expected to come to Rollins' aid. 

I'll spare you the tl;dr version of this scenario, I'm just saying, not having a Wyatt Fam - Shield Feud right now could lead to GLORIOUS moments in the future. Moments we might not get otherwise if they pulled the trigger now..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

My reaction after Ambrose took the spear


----------



## Adam Cool

I hope this is not the start of the downfall of the Shield.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I don't see how anybody can justify the pure shit that match was last night. How did it go from Dean being able to go toe to toe with Punk, not once but twice in the past week, only to lose because of his big headed-ness, Roman and Seth having yet again MOTN with The Usos on Smackdown, to all 3 of them looking like 3MB against El Torito in the ring with Punk? There is a way to further The Shield's breakdown but what happened last night was NOT the way to do it. Making them look like a bunch of jobbers helped no one.

They were tagging in and out seamlessly so there was no problems with them working together so that kills that theory right there.

Even if they had to lose, which isn't the problem I had with the match, at least make it look like they stood a chance against Punk, which it never looked like from the opening bell. A punch here, a kick there, a neckbreaker, and Seth's dead to the world? Same with Dean...I mean really? That's all it takes to take them out? 

They should have had it be the Shield beat the shit out of Punk right up until the end when Dean started getting too cocky again, mouthing off to the Roman, Seth trying to smooth things out, and then Punk gets a quick roll up to win the match. That shows The Shield still looking strong but their implosion causes them to lose the match. Nothing happened last night that made it look like The Shield was cracking. That spear to Dean by Roman was clearly a mistake and not intentional so I wouldn't even count that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> My reaction after Ambrose took the spear


:lmao where do you find those great gifs.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't see how anybody can justify the pure shit that match was last night. How did it go from Dean being able to go toe to toe with Punk, not once but twice in the past week, only to lose because of his big headed-ness, Roman and Seth having yet again MOTN with The Usos on Smackdown, to all 3 of them looking like 3MB against El Torito in the ring with Punk? There is a way to further The Shield's breakdown but what happened last night was NOT the way to do it. Making them look like a bunch of jobbers helped no one.
> 
> They were tagging in and out seamlessly so there was no problems with them working together so that kills that theory right there.
> 
> Even if they had to lose, which isn't the problem I had with the match, at least make it look like they stood a chance against Punk, which it never looked like from the opening bell. A punch here, a kick there, a neckbreaker, and Seth's dead to the world? Same with Dean...I mean really? That's all it takes to take them out?
> 
> They should have had it be the Shield beat the shit out of Punk right up until the end when Dean started getting too cocky again, mouthing off to the Roman, Seth trying to smooth things out, and then Punk gets a quick roll up to win the match. That shows The Shield still looking strong but their implosion causes them to lose the match. Nothing happened last night that made it look like The Shield was cracking. That spear to Dean by Roman was clearly a mistake and not intentional so I wouldn't even count that.


WWE logic..


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> WWE logic..


:lmao:lmao:lmao OMG!! What in the.... I had to contain my laughter because I'm at school.


----------



## Deptford

Lapinou said:


> :lmao where do you find those great gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE logic..


Is it wrong that I actually wouldn't mind that look for Dean after The Shield breaks up? :lmao


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> WWE logic..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Is it wrong that I actually wouldn't mind that look for Dean after The Shield breaks up? :lmao


of course not :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao OMG!! What in the.... I had to contain my laughter because I'm at school.


I know the feeling, I was in computer class when I witnessed the stripper gifs.


----------



## Eddie Ray

its official, everyone has lost their minds...give me a bell when the thread becomes sane again...


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> I know the feeling, I was in computer class when I witnessed the stripper gifs.


Oh the torture that must have been. gifs don't work very well when I'm at school so I was saved, but once I got home and saw them, I burst out laughing. even though they're creepy as hell.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh the torture that must have been. gifs don't work very well when I'm at school so I was saved, but once I got home and saw them, I burst out laughing. even though they're creepy as hell.


The worst part was that my teacher was standing behind me and saw the whole thread..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Eddie Ray said:


> its official, everyone has lost their minds...give me a bell when the thread becomes sane again...


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't see how anybody can justify the pure shit that match was last night. How did it go from Dean being able to go toe to toe with Punk, not once but twice in the past week, only to lose because of his big headed-ness, Roman and Seth having yet again MOTN with The Usos on Smackdown, to all 3 of them looking like 3MB against El Torito in the ring with Punk? There is a way to further The Shield's breakdown but what happened last night was NOT the way to do it. Making them look like a bunch of jobbers helped no one.
> 
> They were tagging in and out seamlessly so there was no problems with them working together so that kills that theory right there.
> 
> Even if they had to lose, which isn't the problem I had with the match, at least make it look like they stood a chance against Punk, which it never looked like from the opening bell. A punch here, a kick there, a neckbreaker, and Seth's dead to the world? Same with Dean...I mean really? That's all it takes to take them out?
> 
> They should have had it be the Shield beat the shit out of Punk right up until the end when Dean started getting too cocky again, mouthing off to the Roman, Seth trying to smooth things out, and then Punk gets a quick roll up to win the match. That shows The Shield still looking strong but their implosion causes them to lose the match. Nothing happened last night that made it look like The Shield was cracking. That spear to Dean by Roman was clearly a mistake and not intentional so I wouldn't even count that.


THANK YOU!!! :clap:clap:clap

You get it. That match was stupid booking. Your scenario is a lot more plausible and I wouldn't have had a problem with it if they had lost like that. Punk winning a 3 on 1 match like how it went down made the shield look like 3MB. Punk outwitted them from the get go and it was painful to watch.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I got a problem with the bitching and moaning and the type of behavior that this thread didn't engage in. basically reactionary BS.


----------



## Joshi Judas

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't see how anybody can justify the pure shit that match was last night. How did it go from Dean being able to go toe to toe with Punk, not once but twice in the past week, only to lose because of his big headed-ness, Roman and Seth having yet again MOTN with The Usos on Smackdown, to all 3 of them looking like 3MB against El Torito in the ring with Punk? There is a way to further The Shield's breakdown but what happened last night was NOT the way to do it. Making them look like a bunch of jobbers helped no one.
> 
> They were tagging in and out seamlessly so there was no problems with them working together so that kills that theory right there.
> 
> Even if they had to lose, which isn't the problem I had with the match, at least make it look like they stood a chance against Punk, which it never looked like from the opening bell. A punch here, a kick there, a neckbreaker, and Seth's dead to the world? Same with Dean...I mean really? That's all it takes to take them out?
> 
> They should have had it be the Shield beat the shit out of Punk right up until the end when Dean started getting too cocky again, mouthing off to the Roman, Seth trying to smooth things out, and then Punk gets a quick roll up to win the match. That shows The Shield still looking strong but their implosion causes them to lose the match. Nothing happened last night that made it look like The Shield was cracking. That spear to Dean by Roman was clearly a mistake and not intentional so I wouldn't even count that.



Not defending the match, but yeah the outcome should have been The Shield losing anyway. Either way, this was a filler ppv and nobody's gonna remember it, plus it will do it's job in advancing The Shield split so I'm not too bothered. It's not like anyone won't take them seriously anymore.

Shield should have gotten in more offense but meh, it is what it is I guess. Atleast they didn't have Punk kicking out of their finishers.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> The worst part was that my teacher was standing behind me and saw the whole thread..


OMG, this is what I'm afraid of, I almost have to hide the screen so nobody sees what I'm doing.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> OMG, this is what I'm afraid of, I almost have to hide the screen so nobody sees what I'm doing.


I learned my lesson, I just check out the forum on my phone when I'm at school. Ugh that gif with Big E still haunts me in my dreams..


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> I learned my lesson, I just check out the forum on my phone when I'm at school. Ugh that gif with Big E still haunts me in my dreams..


:lol that one is super funny, the shield ones are nightmare fuel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol that one is super funny, the shield ones are nightmare fuel.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The one with Dean was okay.. I would love to see him do a split like that :yum:


----------



## TeriAdele

That TLC match was absolute shit. Can't wait to see what happens on RAW though.

Side note: Merry Christmas


----------



## Deptford

I would NOT get on this thread in class. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I would NOT get on this thread in class. :lol


Lol, I do because I have nothing to do on some of my classes or they are boring af, and since I don't like to talk to the people in there, I just listen to music and be on this thread. You guys are way much more fun.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eddie Ray

i'm always on it in my studio...get some weird looks...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> I got a problem with the bitching and moaning and the type of behavior that this thread didn't engage in. basically reactionary BS.


I don't see the problem with us having a rousing discussion about the match. Obviously there are two distinct camps about it. Some people liked it and some people didn't. Each camp is just putting forward their opinions about the match and having a friendly sparring back and forth. We all can't agree on everything all of the time. :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

I occasionally tune in at work when there are no customers and I have the free time. Mostly I just hop on during lunch break.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't see the problem with us having a rousing discussion about the match. Obviously there are two distinct camps about it. Some people liked it and some people didn't. Each camp is just putting forward their opinions about the match and having a friendly sparring back and forth. We all can't agree on everything all of the time. :draper2


i agree here but when i came onto the thread this afternoon I was like "sweet jesus". its very uncharacteristic of this thread and there have been major over-reactions to what is, at the end of the day, a B-PPV that no one will remember in 2 weeks.

I was indifferent towards the match. it wasn't a good match but given the set up i didn't expect it to be. it was filler to plant the seeds for the eventual break up. nothing more nothing less. 

The ending was better than Punk Cena-ing through them. he won by being crafty with a heavy dose of luck. he fluked the win and he sold it as such by running out the ring straight afterwards as not to get attacked.

the only problem I had was Punk throwing Reigns out of the ring. it looked contrived. he should have just kicked him in the head.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I occasionally tune in at work when there are no customers and I have the free time. Mostly I just hop on during lunch break.


Yeah, it's a perfect and fun way to kill time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> i agree here but when i came onto the thread this afternoon I was like "sweet jesus". its very uncharacteristic of this thread and there have been major over-reactions to what is, at the end of the day, a B-PPV that no one will remember in 2 weeks.
> 
> I was indifferent towards the match. it wasn't a good match but given the set up i didn't expect it to be. it was filler to plant the seeds for the eventual break up. nothing more nothing less.
> 
> The ending was better than Punk Cena-ing through them. he won by being crafty with a heavy dose of luck. he fluked the win and he sold it as such by running out the ring straight afterwards as not to get attacked.
> 
> the only problem I had was Punk throwing Reigns out of the ring. it looked contrived. he should have just kicked him in the head.


I feel the same as you in terms of what I think of the outcome. I thought some people were heavily overreacting as well, but it would be best to let some vent out their frustrations.

I think it's just hard on some because they want the shield to go out in a blaze of glory (or maybe deep down just want the group never to end) and want them to stay dominent. 

The thing is is that the shield has lost its A game because it lost its focus. The team us probably going to continue to be "booked bad" if that's what some want to call it. I think they're being booked pretty realistically. That's just the side of the argument I choose, though.


----------



## TheStig

SubZero3:16 said:


> THANK YOU!!! :clap:clap:clap
> 
> You get it. That match was stupid booking. Your scenario is a lot more plausible and I wouldn't have had a problem with it if they had lost like that. Punk winning a 3 on 1 match like how it went down made the shield look like 3MB. Punk outwitted them from the get go and it was painful to watch.


Ive seen your previous posts and what I can figure out you want them to break up very slowly. The stuff before was just a tease but this time it had to have happend in a big way so the only logical way is ofc they lose and a distraction isn't enough so you have to make roman spear him. They wont break up soon but you can have dean cost roman and rollins a match this raw and keep building from there. This was a perfect time to start it because come road to mania the cracks will have to be wide open or else it will feel rushed. Upcommings raws wont matter much until january and from there the real stuff start.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheStig said:


> *Ive seen your previous posts and what I can figure out you want them to break up very slowly.* The stuff before was just a tease but this time it had to have happend in a big way so the only logical way is ofc they lose and a distraction isn't enough so you have to make roman spear him. They wont break up soon but you can have dean cost roman and rollins a match this raw and keep building from there. This was a perfect time to start it because come road to mania the cracks will have to be wide open or else it will feel rushed. Upcommings raws wont matter much until january and from there the real stuff start.


Yup. I also want them to feud with the Wyatts before the break becomes too clear. So it looks like strong faction vs strong faction and not crumbling faction vs strong faction.


----------



## TeriAdele

Kind of looked deliberate from this angle


----------



## TheStig

^^ damn he rly had to put his elbow up to his face and lol at ambrose face right before he gets hit.


----------



## TeriAdele

One of the best pieces of fan art I've ever seen


----------



## Zigberg

Please, please let Reigns start to break away tonight. It's time for _dat_ singles push.


----------



## Telos

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


LMAO

I can't read this thread at work because everyone would want to know why I'm laughing and it's like, you know, it's complicated. :ambrose2


----------



## DareDevil

TeriAdele said:


> One of the best pieces of fan art I've ever seen


Wow, this is beautiful.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> LMAO
> 
> I can't read this thread at work because everyone would want to know why I'm laughing and it's like, you know, it's complicated. :ambrose2


The feeling is terrible. Not being able to laugh because people would be staring at you and start to ask questions, it's like, mid your own business would you?


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> The feeling is terrible. Not being able to laugh because people would be staring at you and start to ask questions, it's like, mid your own business would you?


I really shouldn't be fooling around on the computer at work, so it's more a case of I don't want to blow my cover. But I check this thread when I can. It's made the experience of following The Shield that much more enjoyable, real talk. You guys are the best. :clap


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I really shouldn't be fooling around on the computer at work, so it's more a case of I don't want to blow my cover. But I check this thread when I can. It's made the experience of following The Shield that much more enjoyable, real talk. You guys are the best. :clap


I know , on another note: Ready for Raw?


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


>


I knew I wasn't the only one that saw them!


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Lapinou said:


> The worst part was that my teacher was standing behind me and saw the whole thread..


Woops sorry about that posting those LOL


----------



## cindel25

Silky remy black eye = Perfection. Not a strand out of place...praise gawwwdd!


----------



## SubZero3:16

I can't hold this back anymore……. Seth needs a fucking hot oil treatment. That blonde patch is thirstier than Kim Kardashian.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wait...what? :lol
Is is frizzy as all hell?


----------



## Davion McCool

Oh god that kiss. I can't wait for the .gifs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god that kiss. I can't wait for the .gifs.


Me either :mark::mark::mark: 

He has no idea what he just started.


----------



## Asenath

SubZero3:16 said:


> He has no idea what he just started.


Are we sure? I'm sure _someone_ in the office has shown him the fanwork.

(And now I have images in my head of Stephanie McMahon explaining to the boys what tumblr is. It's glorious.)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> Are we sure? I'm sure _someone_ in the office has shown him the fanwork.
> 
> (And now I have images in my head of Stephanie McMahon explaining to the boys what tumblr is. It's glorious.)


Seth knows what Tumblr is. I'm sure he shows them all of the slash pics.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

break up is being delayed








~~~


----------



## TeriAdele

Roman proudly wearing that battle wound. Thank God Dean didn't get pinned again!

Wow


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


>


:rep


They made up. It's soo sweet.


----------



## DareDevil

Dean bleed 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Sethie wasn't looking jealous was he? No I'm seeing things. It was a bro kiss Sethie calm yourself...


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Sethie wasn't looking jealous was he? No I'm seeing things. It was a bro kiss Sethie calm yourself...


But that's his man! I wouldn't want anyone else but me kissing my man.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Sethie wasn't looking jealous was he? No I'm seeing things. It was a bro kiss Sethie calm yourself...


Of course Sethie is jealous. He checks on Dean first, helps him over the barricade, holds on to him to make sure he doesn't fall and who does he thank? Some Samoan Remy wearing guy with a kiss no less and all he did was spear some skinny dude.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dean with dat blood


----------



## SubZero3:16

I know you just didn't kill all of the sexiness in this thread with a Miley Cyrus gif. Do you secretly hate us or something?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ambreigns to the rescue!!!


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> But that's his man! I wouldn't want anyone else but me kissing my man.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





SubZero3:16 said:


> Of course Sethie is jealous. He checks on Dean first, helps him over the barricade, holds on to him to make sure he doesn't fall and who does he thank? Some Samoan Remy wearing guy with a kiss no less and all he did was spear some skinny dude.


Y'all spilling hot gossip!!! 

Sethie needs to put that Drake album away.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Y'all spilling hot gossip!!!
> 
> Sethie needs to put that Drake album away.


Do you see Seth's expression in that gif tho? The dude literally stops mid sentence and stares at Dean like ' this bitch didn't just put his crusty lips on my man?' :lol


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you see Seth's expression in that gif tho? The dude literally stops mid sentence and stares at Dean like ' this bitch didn't just put his crusty lips on my man?' :lol


Poor Sethie.










Well...there's always Cody.


----------



## Telos

TheVipersGirl said:


>


:lmao

that bromance


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambreigns to the rescue!!!


Seth with that look of, "get off my man bitch."


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lmao oh my god yeah totally


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambreigns to the rescue!!!


I still believe in CMBrose.
Sethie can have Roman... when I'm not lookin. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know you just didn't kill all of the sexiness in this thread with a Miley Cyrus gif. Do you secretly hate us or something?



Sorry boo, forgive me?


----------



## tbp82

Not sure tonight delays anything. Reigns pinned Punk someone Ambrose couldnt beat expect this to come up and Ambrose to get jealous.


----------



## The Smark One

Now that's the cohesive machine known as the shield we've all know and live. As soon as I saw Dean kiss Roman I was anticipating that gif in this thread. You guys/gals make this site fun.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Sorry boo, forgive me?


Of course I forgive you. Now doesn't Seth look as if he's about to go single, white female on Dean's ass? :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SmartMarkVideo has put up a NEW Jon Moxley compilation from his days in the IPW:



> *IPW DVD "The Street Dog: The Best Of Jon Moxley In IPW"*
> 
> 1. Jon Moxley vs. Billy Roc (Reign Of The Insane - 8/4/07)
> 2. Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist (Hardcore Holiday - 12/1/07)
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. Vincent Nothing (Uprising - 4/5/08)
> 4. Jon Moxley vs. Dave Davidson (Reign Of The Insane - 8/2/08)
> 5. Dog Collar Match: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger (Animosity - 1/3/09)
> 6. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger (Sacrifice 2/7/09)
> 7. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz (Insanity Rulz - 3/7/09)
> 8. Jon Moxley vs. Carlton Kaz (Revelation - 4/4/09)
> 9. Jon Moxley vs. Colt Cabana (Good Times, Classic Insanity - 5/2/09)
> 10. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz (Breakdown - 6/27/09)
> 11. Jon Moxley vs. Aaron Williams (Animosity - 1/2/10)
> 12. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz (Uprising - 4/3/10)
> 13. Jon Moxley vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Reign Of The Insane - 8/21/10)
> 13. 3 Stages Of Insanity: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger (Shocktoberfest - 10/2/10)
> 14. Jon Moxley vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Showdown in Naptown - 1/1/11)
> 
> - See more at: http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/ipw-d...ley-in-ipw.html#sthash.7H6Se7FK.nR2OIbQJ.dpuf


TLC was pretty meh, but I'm not too upset about it because handicap matches most of the time suck ass.
Of course the boys should've gotten more offense in than they did but it is what it is. 

RAW's match against Punk and Usos (ffs, again?) was 100% guaranteed Shield quality again, though they barely got any offense in in the first 5 minutes or so. Dean with BLOOD. :mark:
It's so sad that they'll probably break up soon. I for one could've watched them as a team at least for another year.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm waiting for NeyNey to post with all her gifs :lol I always look forward to her reactions :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> Woops sorry about that posting those LOL


haha its ok :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't hold this back anymore……. Seth needs a fucking hot oil treatment. That blonde patch is thirstier than Kim Kardashian.


Don't they have hair dressers backstage, or are they cuttings costs on those too?



Asenath said:


> Are we sure? I'm sure _someone_ in the office has shown him the fanwork.
> 
> (And now I have images in my head of Stephanie McMahon explaining to the boys what tumblr is. It's glorious.)


If she's making the same faces like on total diva's while listening to messages from Nattie that would be gold.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Do you see Seth's expression in that gif tho? The dude literally stops mid sentence and stares at Dean like ' this bitch didn't just put his crusty lips on my man?' :lol


:lmao


I just saw Dean in that WWE christmas commercial, his smile is adorable hope I can find better gifs of this




























And since we're talking about Rolleigns now


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reigns' smile from the commercial


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns' smile from the commercial


Beautiful, it surprises me that they are in a commercial like that.


----------



## -XERO-

*Roman Reigns Talks Fan Criticism On His Promos, Where He Wants To Be In 5 Years, More*

Roman Reigns recently spoke with ChicagoNow.com to promote the December 26th live event in Chicago. Here are some highlights:

*The Shield's debut last year:*
"It was a literally a rush. Looking back at it I felt like I was so unprepared. The funny thing is that day they wanted us to come out during the Triple Threat Match, with literally riot shields. They gave us turtlenecks and stuff and it didn't really fit us, so we made a few adjustments. We were the new guys so all the eyes were on us and they wanted to see what we were made of. After that match, after we walked through the curtain, it was high fives all around. From that day forward, the three of us made a pact that we are in this together and whatever happens, we do it together."

*Their entrance through the crowd:*
"I don't know if it was creative or us but once the idea popped, we immediately said yes. I think it was a little bit of both, but we jumped on it. It's a part of us now and it's good for the show. I think it's something that makes the aisle seats 'hot seats' because people want to be on TV or see us walk down the stairs. It's a special bond with the fans and I wouldn't have it any other way."

*Fans saying he can't cut a promo:*
"I've never been bothered about what a fan thinks. That's their prerogative, that's their opinion. Everybody can see what I am doing in ring, but people will still criticize me. I am a student of the game, so I'm working on things every day. If it's not physical it's mental and cutting promos is mental. Anytime I'm thinking about wrestling, I'm going to run thoughts through my head to improve myself in all areas."

*Becoming WWE Champion:*
"In five years I want to be WWE Champion. It's simple as that. If somebody else told you something else, they would be lying to you. I will be riding in a private plane called 'Roman Air' or 'Roman Empire'. No matter what the plane is called, I will have gold around my waist."

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1217/568414/roman-reigns-talks-fan-criticism-on-his-promos/

:clap

*ROMAN MOTHERFUCKIN' REIGNS, Y'ALL!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Great answers. Nothing but a bright future for this man for sure.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Great interview. It was a good mix of kayfabe and reality. I like how he says that he's working on his weaknesses and not just waiting until the moment arrives. Of course he wants to be WWE champion, every guy in the back should want to be WWE champion if they have any drive at all. Of course lots of politics come into play but you don't want to be the guy who is content just going through the motions. The guy gives a good interview though.

But Roman Air and Roman Empire? :lmao :lmao Such a cocky bastard, love it!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'd ride on Roman Empire.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns' smile from the commercial


I must have missed this during the show, I don't remember seeing this commercial.


----------



## #Mark

Anyone else love when Punk yelled "Come on Uce fight!" and Reigns mockingly said "Come on Fight" in a high pitched voice then said "Shut up" :lol


----------



## Telos

#Mark said:


> Anyone else love when Punk yelled "Come on Uce fight!" and Reigns mockingly said "Come on Fight" in a high pitched voice then said "Shut up" :lol


LOL yes, gangsta Roman is the best type of Roman

I like Punk but he cheeses it up as a face sometimes and that was a cringe-worthy quote deserving of Roman's mockery.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wish I could have seen that. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I'd ride on Roman Empire.


When Seth stomps you to the ground, do me a favour and set a camera up before hand so that I can watch it on repeat. Thanks babe.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth isn't THAT jealous is he? :lol
He should know by now I'm all talk.


----------



## DareDevil

#Mark said:


> Anyone else love when Punk yelled "Come on Uce fight!" and Reigns mockingly said "Come on Fight" in a high pitched voice then said "Shut up" :lol


I loved that mocking.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Seth isn't THAT jealous is he? :lol
> He should know by now I'm all talk.


You saw the look that Seth gave Dean for that bro peck last night. Dean should thank his lucky stars that they were out in public. :lol

Seth told the whole world last week that Roman's his man and now you wanna run your mouth. Good luck to you :lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://www.chicagonow.com/mma-disputed/2013/12/romans-reign-in-the-wwe/
_Roman's Reign in the WWE_
Transitioning from the sport of football to sports entertainment is no easy task. From the likes of Lex Luger, Marcus Von Con, to Goldberg all these gentleman went from the gridiron to the squared circle. Another athlete you can add to that list is WWE superstar Roman Reigns.

Leati Joseph Anoa'I as he’s known outside of the ring, began his wrestling career in 2010 within the WWE’s developmental territory. From there, he continued to build himself up as one of the fastest rising talents in the organization and became a rostered WWE member on November 18th, 2012.

There was a lot of chatter that the heel group Reigns was a part of called “The Shield”, would be making their debut at the Survivor Series PPV in Indianapolis, Indiana. For Reigns the feelings he felt were indescribable.

_“It was a literally a rush. Looking back at it I felt like I was so unprepared. The funny thing is that day they wanted us to come out during the Triple Threat Match, with literally riot shields. They gave us turtlenecks and stuff and it didn’t really fit us, so we made a few adjustments. We were the new guys so all the eyes were on us and they wanted to see what we were made of."
_
_"After that match, after we walked through the curtain, it was high fives all around. From that day forward, the three of us made a pact that we are in this together and whatever happens, we do it together.”
_
Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose made up the other two pieces of the ever evolving group. Immediately they made their presence felt through the WWE audience. Their entrance to a WWE ring is also a rare occurrence that not many wrestlers have taken in the past, by making their way through the crowd.

_“I don’t know if it was creative or us but once the idea popped, we immediately said yes. I think it was a little bit of both, but we jumped on it. It’s a part of us now and it’s good for the show. I think it’s something that makes the aisle seats ‘hot seats’ because people want to be on TV or see us walk down the stairs. It’s a special bond with the fans and I wouldn’t have it any other way.”
_
Reigns hasn’t been the first family member to take on the professional wrestling experience. He is the son of Sika Anoa'i of the “Wild Samoans” and his brother is Matt (Rosey) was in the WWE from 2002-2006. His cousins are The Rock, The Usos and the late Umaga and Yokozuna. You can say wrestling runs in his blood, but he isn’t afraid to look toward his brother for advice.

_“My big brother is a huge part of my career. I’m experiencing a lot of things that he has gone through and I can always ask him about anything. Anytime I can reach out to him and get some advice he’s always willing to talk and answer questions."
_
_"It really helps me ease my mind when I know I can talk to somebody who has gone almost everything.”
_
Coming up as a group with two other developmental has really increased Reign’s learning curve. Again, the bond they have made since being in Florida, to coming up to the main roster is something that is not unbreakable.

_“I can’t say enough about Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. Those guys have busted their ass in the independent circuit. We were all on the same page because we were all hungry. We all wanted to be the best and that will never change. We have a strict regimen; workout, eat and wrestle. Sometimes we sleep but in the end we do it together.”
_
There were a lot of groups that have gone through the WWE that often split for numerous reasons. Creative has different ideas for each superstar, the angles have run their course, or want to focus on an individual superstar. Roman Reigns could be the next superstar to follow that immense path but he still looks at himself as individual, even while being in a faction.

_“Even though I’m part of the Shield, I’m still my own individual wrestler. Deon Sanders was on a team his entire career, but he was still him. When it comes to comes to team fighting I will be there ready to roll but again I’m still me. There’s a lot of strong personalities in this business and I’m right there at the forefront."
_
_"Whatever path I’m put on either with a group of guys or by myself I won’t change my mindset. That’s how I was born and raised doing anything.”
_
For every superstar that is hated on camera, the critics will always find something wrong with the character that person plays. Cutting promos is widely known as one of the toughest aspects of professional wrestling. Right or wrong, many look at cutting promos as the Achilles Heel to Roman Reigns.

“I’ve never been bothered about what a fan thinks. That’s their prerogative, that’s their opinion. Everybody can see what I am doing in ring, but people will still criticize me. I am a student of the game, so I’m working on things every day. If it’s not physical it’s mental and cutting promos is mental. Anytime I’m thinking about wrestling, I’m going to run thoughts through my head to improve myself in all areas.”

Being a WWE superstar can take its twists and turns and but also be a fulfilling lifestyle. However, it could also rear its ugly head and the wrestler can be eliminated in a second. Reigns so far has the mentality and physical make up to continue his success for many years.

_“In five years I want to be WWE Champion. It’s simple as that. If somebody else told you something else, they would be lying to you. I will be riding in a private plane called ‘Roman Air’ or ‘Roman Empire’. No matter what the plane is called, I will have gold around my waist.”_


----------



## CALΔMITY

Girl please I've been running my mouth for months. He'll get over it. :lol
Besides if it makes Sethie feel better, I focus more on my OTP Punk and Ambrose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _“I can’t say enough about Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. Those guys have busted their ass in the independent circuit. We were all on the same page because we were all hungry. We all wanted to be the best and that will never change. We have a strict regimen; workout, eat and wrestle. *Sometimes we sleep but in the end we do it together.”*
> _


_

Oh my mind took that last part way out of context and I'm not even ashamed to admit it. :lmao_


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Girl please I've been running my mouth for months. He'll get over it. :lol
> Besides if it makes Sethie feel better, I focus more on my OTP Punk and Ambrose.


High five, for the same OTP. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> High five, for the same OTP. (Y)


(Y)(Y) Right on!

I eventually wanna draw those two together. I just gotta get Dean's likeness down.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> (Y)(Y) Right on!
> 
> I eventually wanna draw those two together. I just gotta get Dean's likeness down.


yes,please do. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> yes,please do. :agree:


If I ever get around to it, this thread (and tumblr simultaneously..?..maybe) will be the first place to put it.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> If I ever get around to it, this thread (and tumblr simultaneously..?..maybe) will be the first place to put it.


What is your url on tumblr? just in case you do it, I want to see it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TeriAdele said:


> Wow



This is AWESOME



TheVipersGirl said:


> [/I]
> _"After that match, after we walked through the curtain, it was high fives all around. From that day forward, the three of us made a pact that we are in this together and whatever happens, we do it together.”
> _


Definitely one of my favourite parts of that interview.

*****

Firstly, let me just say Shawn Michaels introducing the Shield…. Bet Rollins was shitting a brick backstage. Pretty sure Michaels was a big influence for him as a kid. 

Still mark like an idiot for the samoan drop from in the air. :mark:

Ambrose cut open (barely)….Looked like a nasty stiff shot from Punk when he went through the ropes though. Had to be that. It's nothing though, right? That shit rolls right off that idiots shoulders. 

Afterwards Rollins' being all like "That's the way to take one for the team" 
Yo Rollins' when it your ass gonna get cut/bruised :lmao Gotta be your turn sometime soon, eh bitch? (I jest, I jest) 

Have to say The Shield guys have been through the wars lately…. First with Reigns and his black eye (ouch!) and now Ambrose with his little cut. Poor babes. Happy Holiday's boys! :lmao (The holiday photos are gonna be interesting in the Anoa'i household this year aha!)



















:faint::faint::faint:

The little hair rub 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D

















SHIELD EYE PATCH MERCH FOR EVERYONE ... AHOY ME MATEYS!!! PIRATES LIFE FOR ME! :clap:clap:lol:lol









BEAST :mark:
GOAT sell of the GTS 










And finally.... HOLD UP A SECOND... GIMME A MINUTE


















His eyes are glowing and he looks pretty. This guy is a heel. _Pffftt, yeah right._ Soft.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose cut open (barely)….Looked like a nasty stiff shot from Punk when he went through the ropes though. Had to be that. It's nothing though, right? That shit rolls right off that idiots shoulders.
> 
> Afterwards Rollins' being all like "That's the way to take one for the team"
> Yo Rollins' when it your ass gonna get cut/bruised :lmao Gotta be your turn sometime soon, eh bitch? (I jest, I jest)
> 
> 
> :faint::faint::faint:
> 
> The little hair rub 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D




Dean got busted open before flying through the ropes. You can see when he launches himself off the ropes on the other side of the ring that the blood is already trickling....blood on Dean....so fucking sexy. RUFF!!!


And I do believe Seth had something under his right eye from the PPV. So he got some too.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> The little hair rub 8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


Head rubs, kisses, hugs, all of that manly affection :banderas

Roman admiting that they sleep together  I really do believe in the shield :


----------



## Rick Sanchez

fpalm

What happened to his thread?


----------



## Callisto

The absolute thirst in this thread.

I'm not mad, because....



SubZero3:16 said:


>


...I was hella mad at Roman for that.

And then the realization set in.... I can never get any of that peen.

The torture of it all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> The absolute thirst in this thread.
> 
> I'm not mad, because....
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was hella mad at Roman for that.
> 
> *And then the realization set in.... I can never get any of that peen.*
> 
> The torture of it all.


Don't say that! You can have anything once you put your mind to it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't say that! You can have anything once you put your mouth to it.




Fixed it for you


----------



## Damien




----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Fixed it for you


Well done my dear! :clap You have learned well.

ETA: Why is Seth smiling like if he just farted?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well done my dear! :clap You have learned well.
> 
> ETA: Why is Seth smiling like if he just farted?



Homeless, crazy, child molesting Jesus ya'll


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Homeless, crazy, child molesting Jesus ya'll


This made me laugh more than it should have. :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

So Roman speared the life out of Dean, and the next day he hugs and kisses him like nothing happened? Wow dat continuity.


----------



## Frantics

Glad that the shield didn't break up which either tells me that they either are going to make this a slow dramatic epic build up or they'll just forget that roman speared dean but happy they didn't have then lose again tonight.  also I marked out when dean was bleeding xD was waiting for him to go full physco and get a mic and cut a promo xD but anyway this thread is always great  it makes my day, the shield family shall live forever!!!! ^^, guys and gals are great


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

VIDEO podcast The boys did today. :mark: :mark: :mark: Merry Christmas!!!!

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Le sigh (I'm not even sorry for the size of this picture mods)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shield podcast with Onnit..... Really awesome stuff. Love the insight they give and seeing the way they bounce of each other is always a plus. 

https://www.onnit.com/podcast/

If the above link doesn't work try this one: http://m.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777?rmalang=en_US



> “With the holidays coming up, this is the only time a year we get time off, to kinda go and spend time with our families before Christmas and stuff like that, or in the case of Ambrose, just go out to Vegas and get wild.” - Rollins





> “I want to go to Vegas with you"- Interviewer (to Ambrose) "Oh don’t we all"- Reigns.”


----------



## Telos

Here's the commercial I was looking for. I didn't notice the Shield members before. Great smiles.

Also was funny seeing Sheamus and Cesaro together goofing around.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Le sigh (I'm not even sorry for the size of this picture mods)


Dwaaaaa.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Le sigh (I'm not even sorry for the size of this picture mods)




And this just confirms Roman's eye "injury" was a work. You got me good WWE. Well played....well played.


----------



## BeastBoy

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Dwaaaaa.


Big Bossman's nWo lovechildren needs a black member. But that kid's too young.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> So Roman speared the life out of Dean, and the next day he hugs and kisses him like nothing happened? Wow dat continuity.


Well Dean did say last week that they're like brothers and best friends. So I guess sometimes you get angry and spear the hell out of them and the next day you forgive them and makeup. I dunno… I'm trying here.



Spoiler:  [QUOTE="tylermoxreigns, post: 27647105, member: 255393"



Le sigh (I'm not even sorry for the size of this picture mods)








[/QUOTE]]



What happened to Seth's right eye?

So wait, how come Eva Marie gets a full on cameo in the commercial and all I can see is the tops of the shield's heads? :cuss:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Dean did say last week that they're like brothers and best friends. So I guess sometimes you get angry and spear the hell out of them and the next day you forgive them and makeup. I dunno… I'm trying here.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Seth's right eye?
> 
> So wait, how come Eva Marie gets a full on cameo in the commercial and all I can see is the tops of the shield's heads? :cuss:


Yup, Rollins' is sporting a real black eye whilst Roman is faking the crap outta that shit. Makeup for the win. Didn't hurt the money maker after all.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> VIDEO podcast The boys did today. :mark: :mark: :mark: Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777


Just watched it, they are so cool and chill irl.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That podcast was amazing. Many favorite parts to name. Like Rollins assuring the podcaster that Ambrose is not normal at all :lmao

And Ambrose saying how Daniel Bryan was reading a book called The History of Salt and Rollins replies "Only Daniel Bryan" :lol

Loved listening how they have to improv and adjust on the fly and how Dean and Seth had to switch roles instantly in their latest Raw match. It all went so smoothly, nobody even noticed :lol


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Le sigh (I'm not even sorry for the size of this picture mods)


:yum:

ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Amber B

All I could think about while watching that interview:
1. Reigns' natural smile is sickeningly cute. 
2. A "face" turn is needed. They're too likeable in this setting to not try it.
3. Either I look really young for 27 or the road life really does age you.
4. Ambrose's voice :ass


----------



## CALΔMITY

At first I thought Dean was resting his hand on that kid's head. :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> And this just confirms Roman's eye "injury" was a work. You got me good WWE. Well played....well played.


Maybe he covered his black eye with some make up


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> That podcast was amazing. Many favorite parts to name. Like Rollins assuring the podcaster that Ambrose is not normal at all :lmao
> 
> And Ambrose saying how Daniel Bryan was reading a book called The History of Salt and Rollins replies "Only Daniel Bryan" :lol
> 
> Loved listening how they have to improv and adjust on the fly and how Dean and Seth had to switch roles instantly in their latest Raw match. It all went so smoothly, nobody even noticed :lol


I know right, also about the part where the interviewer told Dean that he wanted to go to Las Vegas with him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I clicked on the podcast link and saw a 47 min run time I was like my short attention span ass can't watch all of that! During Raw I'm normally on my laptop while the tv plays the show. But you know what, it was actually well worth the watch. Their work schedule sounds absolutely grueling and for not really having anything and pull out such a great match on Raw well :clap :clap

You really have to love the business and what you do to actually have the passion to stay in it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I think the part that Seth and Dean were talking about where they got messed up on Raw was at the end when Dean when to fly through the ropes when Punk punched him. I remember thinking that so didn't seem like something Dean would do, more of a Seth thing. But, they both handled it like the pros they are.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart look! As soon as I got on tumblr.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> At first I thought Dean was resting his hand on that kid's head. :lmao


LOL it does look like it doesn't it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

That podcast was really interesting. From an outsider's perspective, someone like me who's never set foot in a ring and isn't neck-deep in wrestling know-how, it's quite impressive to hear how much of those epic matches the Shield pull off week in, week out, is actually on the fly. What talented performers they truly are...


----------



## DareDevil

Bearodactyl said:


> That podcast was really interesting. From an outsider's perspective, someone like me who's never set foot in a ring and isn't neck-deep in wrestling know-how, it's quite impressive to hear how much of those epic matches the Shield pull off week in, week out, is actually on the fly. What talented performers they truly are...


:clap:clap:clap:agree: agreed, they put their hearts in and out and sometimes they barely sleep. If someone STILL criticize any of them. I'll punch them in the face.


----------



## TheHidden01

Omg 47 min podcast with Shield?

Can't wait, getting this sucka on now!

TH


----------



## DareDevil

TheHidden01 said:


> Omg 47 min podcast with Shield?
> 
> Can't wait, getting this sucka on now!
> 
> TH


47 mins of GOATNESS! You won't regret it.


----------



## Bad For Business

Are they breaking them up or what? Every time they tease a split in the group, the next match they're booked stronger that ever, i mean they lose to Punk because of an error, good hint of a breakup, next night they're going over Punk clean, it's like creative can't decide what they want to do with them.


----------



## jjthemills

I just came here to say, The Shield are the best thing in WWE right now, and have been for some time. I hope they dont break up soon, because the trio together is a true mark out moment for me every single time i see them. 

They are the only wrestlers i have wanted to see live with a passion, since i stopped going to wwe live events as a kid.

Seth is my favorite tho. Im a mark for in ring talent and imo he has the most, whilst also being handy on a mike. Hopefully Dean will be the next true top heel. Im not sure about Roman, once the Shield splits, he is the one that has benefitted the most imo, he is perfect as an enforcer.

Can anyone tell me how to get my signature to have my chosen picture, you all seem pretty nice and helpful 

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Bad For Business said:


> Are they breaking them up or what? Every time they tease a split in the group, the next match they're booked stronger that ever, i mean they lose to Punk because of an error, good hint of a breakup, next night they're going over Punk clean, it's like creative can't decide what they want to do with them.


I respectfully disagree. I think creative is doing an awesome job with this slow burn breakup.
If you're like brothers for over a year, then things won't spiral out of controle just like that. Cracks will appear, but you'll not suddenly lose your entire mojo. This totally works for me. 

Cracks appear.
Back to normal for a bit.
More cracks.
Things kinda back to normal again but not entirely.
Full on breakdown.

Just like with a regular breakup, the first fight, especially after a year long relationship, won't lead to every day fighting and a breakup, it'll go back to normal for a bit first. Then at some point thing'll go into overdrive. But not right from the bat. Right?


----------



## Amber B

I'm just going to copy and paste what I wrote in the Raw thread after their match:

They can't rush the breakup. If anything, it's good that they're showing at least cracks or "I can't stand this motherfucker" reactions from different members. If they keep saying that they're like brothers, you're not supposed to like that bitch every day. You're supposed to get irritated with people you are always with.

Let it progress to "he's being an annoying shithead to I really, really detest him". Do something right for once in the last 2 years, WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I love how this breakup angle is going. On the surface they appear to have buried all the tension among themselves, but the cracks will keep growing and at the Royal Rumble, it will be beyond repair.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_I had no idea the guys are doing a podcast with Onnit until I got home, anybody recorded it?_


----------



## Joshi Judas

TheVipersGirl said:


> _I had no idea the guys are doing a podcast with Onnit until I got home, anybody recorded it?_


This link by Tylermoxreigns worked for me.


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777


----------



## jamal.

Wow, great podcast


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_visiting a children's hospital in austin texas _


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## CALΔMITY

Still trying to practice drawing Dean. I don't know how I can get Seth and Roman down and yet I can't stay consistent with Ambrose. :lol



Spoiler: .


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Still trying to practice drawing Dean. I don't know how I can get Seth and Roman down and yet I can't stay consistent with Ambrose. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


It looks amazing to me though great work !

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lapinou said:


> It looks amazing to me though great work !
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well thanks.


----------



## PUNKY

is smackdown being taped late this week or something ? there's no spoilers so far.


----------



## Screwball

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> VIDEO podcast The boys did today. :mark: :mark: :mark: Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777





tylermoxreigns said:


> Shield podcast with Onnit..... Really awesome stuff. Love the insight they give and seeing the way they bounce of each other is always a plus.
> 
> https://www.onnit.com/podcast/
> 
> If the above link doesn't work try this one: http://m.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777?rmalang=en_US





Quoth the Raven said:


> This link by Tylermoxreigns worked for me.
> 
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/41820777


Fuck yes :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> is smackdown being taped late this week or something ? there's no spoilers so far.


They already taped next week's Christmas Raw. I think they'll tape this week and next week's Smackdown soon since they have next week off. Seth said in the podcast how he and Roman will probably spend time with friends and family while Ambrose goes to Vegas and gets wild :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> They already taped next week's Christmas Raw. I think they'll tape this week and next week's Smackdown soon since they have next week off. Seth said in the podcast how he and Roman will probably spend time with friends and family while Ambrose goes to Vegas and gets wild :lol


oh right haha haven't seen the podcast yet. least all the wrestlers get the whole week off next week, must be the only time all year they get to spend time with family... well apart from ambrose going crazy in vegas.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You should check out the podcast soon- it's amazing. All three get their moments to shine and I got to know about some of the things they need to take care of during their matches and it made me appreciate them more 

Hopefully they don't have The Shield do anything too silly for Christmas lol.

And once again, your Paige/Summer avatars or sigs always make me happy :lol


----------



## DareDevil

jjthemills said:


> I just came here to say, The Shield are the best thing in WWE right now, and have been for some time. I hope they dont break up soon, because the trio together is a true mark out moment for me every single time i see them.
> 
> They are the only wrestlers i have wanted to see live with a passion, since i stopped going to wwe live events as a kid.
> 
> Seth is my favorite tho. Im a mark for in ring talent and imo he has the most, whilst also being handy on a mike. Hopefully Dean will be the next true top heel. Im not sure about Roman, once the Shield splits, he is the one that has benefitted the most imo, he is perfect as an enforcer.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get my signature to have my chosen picture, you all seem pretty nice and helpful
> 
> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


Don't know if some one helped you already but, you just click on quicklinks and then click on edit my signature.


----------



## PUNKY

Quoth the Raven said:


> You should check out the podcast soon- it's amazing. All three get their moments to shine and I got to know about some of the things they need to take care of during their matches and it made me appreciate them more
> 
> Hopefully they don't have The Shield do anything too silly for Christmas lol.
> 
> And once again, your Paige/Summer avatars or sigs always make me happy :lol


yeah i really need to check it out everyone on here seems to be praising it, i'll have to wait until i get back from work though.  
and thanks about the avs and sigs, i like the one iv'e got at the moment(although it's a bit blurry)it looks really cute. i took my last one of paige down when in the sig thread i got told it looked disturbing.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> You should check out the podcast soon- it's amazing. All three get their moments to shine and I got to know about some of the things they need to take care of during their matches and it made me appreciate them more
> 
> Hopefully they don't have The Shield do anything too silly for Christmas lol.
> 
> And once again, your Paige/Summer avatars or sigs always make me happy :lol


I just still can't believe that some of their matches are on the fly or matches they weren't really prepared for and they still managed to put on great matches, it sucks that some times they don't really get to sleep. After knowing all this I think I'm going to get even more mad when someone insults them. All three of them are amazing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> They already taped next week's Christmas Raw. I think they'll tape this week and next week's Smackdown soon since they have next week off. Seth said in the podcast how he and Roman will probably spend time with friends and family while Ambrose goes to Vegas and gets wild :lol


Actually they don't get the whole of next week off since Roman said in another interview that they have a show in Chicago ( I think) on the 26th  Cause you know ending your Christmas early with your loved ones is further down the totem pole than making Vince more money.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

St. Tobit said:


> Fuck yes :mark:


bless this post. i had no idea they had a podcast.:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> yeah i really need to check it out everyone on here seems to be praising it, i'll have to wait until i get back from work though.
> and thanks about the avs and sigs, i like the one iv'e got at the moment(although it's a bit blurry)it looks really cute. i took my last one of paige down when in the sig thread i got told it looked disturbing.


I kinda dug it, coz basically I like Paige no matter what she does :lol

And I got a thing for chicks with that goth or really pale look, she pulls that off really well. Not everyone was too keen on it though 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I just still can't believe that some of their matches are on the fly or matches they weren't really prepared for and they still managed to put on great matches, it sucks that some times they don't really get to sleep. After knowing all this I think I'm going to get even more mad when someone insults them. All three of them are amazing.


Even more incredible how they called a match on the fly against the Undertaker of all people. I can only imagine how nervous they must have been. And like they said, they just worked a match in a different city, got on the helicopter, landed and went straight to the ring  Incredible (Y)



SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually they don't get the whole of next week off since Roman said in another interview that they have a show in Chicago ( I think) on the 26th  Cause you know ending your Christmas early with your loved ones is further down the totem pole than making Vince more money.



Vintage Vince :vince$


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TheVipersGirl said:


>





God, instead of sitting on Santa's lap this year can I please just sit on this man's face? I've been a very....*ahem*.... good girl this year, I think I deserve it.


Sorry, I have no shame.


This man just.... unf :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEND THE LAST 3 DAYS?! Oh my god! :lmao 
So much Shield! 

Couldn't watch TLC and RAW until today.
Reigns accidently spearing Ambrose was perfect for their tension and RAW was perfect for "_It was just an accident, not breakin' our family bond bitches._" :ambrose3
That's what makes them so fucking awesome. Their Friendship, their Brotherhood. 
I'm so excited for all the emotions encasing the world on the day the Shield will collapse. 
I can't wait to read the posts in this thread and rub in all the pain, tears, excitement, joy, anticipation or frustration. it will be glorious. :datass
That's why it's so awesome how they handle the eventual break up situation in the moment. 
'Cause it will go down in history cause it's so damn fucking deep. 

Loved Ambrose on RAW, he was on fire and his faces and sells.. :banderas
Holy fucking shit.
Also he came down the stairs extra deluxe badass. 
As already mentioned, Reigns making fun of Punks "You gotta fight!" :banderas
Did you see the girl almost pleasuring herself with Reigns arm @TLC when they came down the stairs? :lmao 
She was touching and stroking it for a few seconds. 
____










:clap:clap:clap

No time for the Podcast yet!!!!!! Christmas time this year is fucking stress lol! 
Can't fucking wait for Deans random stories!! 
Saw a few on Tumblr. 

That Christmas Video :lmao










And yes, Rollins face was awesome too! :lol










Heel Rollins > all :rollins


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

So much sweetness here...all up in my feels


http://www.lymphomainfo.net/lifesty...-visits-the-childrens-blood-and-cancer-center


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That podcast was awesome. All of them are so easy to listen to.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> is smackdown being taped late this week or something ? there's no spoilers so far.


They are taping a smackdown today and then another smackdown tomorrow. They get the weekend, monday, christmas eve and christmas off but they have a house show the day after christmas the 26th which I think is stupid.

Dean has no family so he's coming home to vegas and party lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I just still can't believe that some of their matches are on the fly or matches they weren't really prepared for and they still managed to put on great matches, it sucks that some times they don't really get to sleep. After knowing all this I think I'm going to get even more mad when someone insults them. All three of them are amazing.


That stuff even happens in the indies. This is why they tell you to always bring your gere. I was just visiting a show one time and at the last min the one girl didnt show up so I was pretty much told put on your gere and go out there. So I did and we just called our spots through the whole match. Thats how we usually do but usually before we get some time to call spots...this match was complete raw. Thankfully it went well lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually they don't get the whole of next week off since Roman said in another interview that they have a show in Chicago ( I think) on the 26th  Cause you know ending your Christmas early with your loved ones is further down the totem pole than making Vince more money.


They got the day after thanksgiving off, they can't give them the day after xmas too lol. Most will just fly out the morning of the 26th but still I find so stupid lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PUNKY

BaBy FireFly said:


> They are taping a smackdown today and then another smackdown tomorrow. They get the weekend, monday, christmas eve and christmas off but they have a house show the day after christmas the 26th which I think is stupid.
> 
> *Dean has no family* so he's coming home to vegas and party lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hasn't he got any family at all to spend christmas with ? i'm sure iv'e seen pics of him with his sister. oh well i doubt he'll end up on his own anyway, especially if he's in vegas.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> hasn't he got any family at all to spend christmas with ? i'm sure iv'e seen pics of him with his sister. oh well i doubt he'll end up on his own anyway, especially if he's in vegas.


His family situation is strange. From my understanding he doesn't have one. He has friends out here so I am sure they will have him over for dinner or he will just chill at his place w beer lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> His family situation is strange. From my understanding he doesn't have one. He has friends out here so I am sure they will have him over for dinner or he will just chill at his place w beer lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


My heart just dropped a little after reading that.


----------



## Eddie Ray

we should all band together!

Operation Give Ambrose a Christmas!


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> we should all band together!
> 
> Operation Give Ambrose a Christmas!


Yes, yes we should! :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

Uh huh, by the time you guys are done with him the poor guy wouldb't be able to walk straight for a week.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> SubZero3:16


Nuh uhhh!!! I ain't touching Seth's man. Nosiree bob. I like my teeth just how they are aligned. :lol

Btw, I just posted the video that those stills are from. It's the 2014 Royal Rumble commercial.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nuh uhhh!!! I ain't touching Seth's man. Nosiree bob. I like my teeth just how they are aligned. :lol
> 
> Btw, I just posted the video that those stills are from. It's the 2014 Royal Rumble commercial.


Lol, I just saw it, he's the one that killed it and got reject it. That commercial was hilarious.


----------



## Bearodactyl

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> So much sweetness here...all up in my feels
> 
> 
> http://www.lymphomainfo.net/lifesty...-visits-the-childrens-blood-and-cancer-center


Some of those extra photos the guy links to at the end of the article are friggin priceless! :



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I just saw it, he's the one that killed it and got reject it. That commercial was hilarious.


Where? What? Link please!

EDIT: Nvm, found it!!!


----------



## DareDevil

Bearodactyl said:


> Some of those extra photos the guy links to at the end of the article are friggin priceless! :
> 
> 
> 
> Where? What? Link please!
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, found it!!!


Oh, ok I was just about to post it.


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> SubZero3:16


PERFECT HAIR!!

SIGN ME UP FOR THE WWE SPEED DATING!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> PERFECT HAIR!!
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THE WWE SPEED DATING!!!


Roman better watch out. You might scalp him for that premium Samoan Remy.















I'll help provide the distraction if you want.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn dat Roman...
Hold on while I fan myself.


----------



## Callisto

Well it's good the focus is on Reigns. Ya'll hoes can fight to the death like some headless chickens and exchange "sharing" propositions over his ass, while in a fantasy far, far away, I claim dibs on Ambrose for the billionth time. Ain't no sharing in this world.

Uh huh, hunty. I roll dirty.










But real talk, is anyone going to watch the Christmas edition of RAW? Because I sure as hell am not.


----------



## DareDevil

TehJerichoFan said:


> Well it's good the focus is on Reigns. Ya'll hoes can fight to the death like some headless chickens and exchange "sharing" propositions over his ass, while in a fantasy far, far away, I claim dibs on Ambrose for the billionth time. Ain't no sharing in this world.
> 
> Uh huh, hunty. I roll dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But real talk, is anyone going to watch the Christmas edition of RAW? Because I sure as hell am not.


Only because of The Shield, I will put myself though that torture.... *cries I'm such a loyal fan.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Well it's good the focus is on Reigns. Ya'll hoes can fight to the death like some headless chickens and exchange "sharing" propositions over his ass, while in a fantasy far, far away, I claim dibs on Ambrose for the billionth time. Ain't no sharing in this world.
> 
> Uh huh, hunty. I roll dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But real talk, is anyone going to watch the Christmas edition of RAW? Because I sure as hell am not.


I'm watching! Two of the best mic workers Sandow and Henry facing off as Bad and Good Santas? I'm so totally in :mark: :mark:

Oh most of the people on here are dickmatized by Ambrose, so enjoy that crowded bandwagon. Me and the two other Roman fans are quite comfortable


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh most of the people on here are dickmatized by Ambrose, so enjoy that crowded bandwagon. Me and the two other Roman fans are quite comfortable



Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean? I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean?* I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I think I just fell in love with you.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean? I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.


Dayum gurl! LOL!!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

oh, there are a couple rules though....only when it pertains to seth....1. he has to wear a hat, that's the only time he looks hot to me...and 2. he must not speak...his lis-th-p would dry me up more than the sahara


but for Dean?












there are no rules, it's always open season


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean? I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.


Oh, my gosh. He'll get loaded with the amount of passes people would be buying.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> oh, there are a couple rules though....only when it pertains to seth....1. he has to wear a hat, that's the only time he looks hot to me...and 2. he must not speak...his lis-th-p would dry me up more than the sahara
> 
> 
> but for Dean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are no rules, it's always open season


:lmao:lmao:lmao I'm glad this thread is back to normal.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh most of the people on here are dickmatized by Ambrose, so enjoy that crowded bandwagon. Me and the two other Roman fans are quite comfortable


Bandwagon is too crowded. I'd never get a proper spot in line. That's why I have Dean rub dicks with Punk....





























...It helps me cope.:flair3


----------



## Frantics

from what i know about Dean's family, those indy promos he did back then about his family were kinda close to reality, except, i think his sister is fine, i think the Mom is too but he said, she never gave Dean really much attention at all. quite sad, I'm happy that Dean is out of that dark phase he had to go through as a child, i ment his actual phases, not his Promos and character, those were awesome xD, but sometimes you really feel bad for Ambrose, glad he didn't give up on life at that point ^^, he has people who care about him now


----------



## DareDevil

Frantics said:


> from what i know about Dean's family, those indy promos he did back then about his family were kinda close to reality, except, i think his sister is fine, i think the Mom is too but he said, she never gave Dean really much attention at all. quite sad, I'm happy that Dean is out of that dark phase he had to go through as a child, i ment his actual phases, not his Promos and character, those were awesome xD, but sometimes you really feel bad for Ambrose, glad he didn't give up on life at that point ^^, he has people who care about him now


Yeah, me too. His backstory is so touching and I'm glad that he's over all that. And yes, he does have a lot of people that care about him. LIKE A LOT (This thread)


----------



## Frantics

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, me too. His backstory is so touching and I'm glad that he's over all that. And yes, he does have a lot of people that care about him. LIKE A LOT (This thread)


AGREED!!! , just something about him is just so unique, the way he goes about things, simply not giving a fuck is one ^^, and haha, this thread is like family practically xD


----------



## O Fenômeno

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean? I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.


:steebiej

:rep


----------



## CALΔMITY

He definitely is a unique individual. I don't know much about his background like you guys do, but I can appreciate the things I have seen of him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

That would be Dean for me.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:



Kevin, who was kind enough to take a picture with his biggest fan Seth


----------



## DareDevil

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


Well, mine is Dean. But I wholeheartedly support Seth and Roman. But when they split and Dean has to fight one of them or both, my support will always be for Dean.


----------



## Deptford

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


Ambrose. It's not even close for me. 
They're all amazing talent though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah totally. I never thought that the other two were bad at all. I just reach out for Dean more.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BaBy FireFly said:


> Dayum gurl! LOL!!!!!




whaaaaaaat...i can't help it if i'm a hopeless romantic


----------



## Asenath

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


I can't pick! They are a perfect example of a group being greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose is better than the sum of the other 2.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro's avatar :lol


----------



## Asenath

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Kevin, who was kind enough to take a picture with his biggest fan Seth


The Kenz was always going to be the Jannetty of this scenario, wasn't she?


----------



## CALΔMITY

That dog is pretty damn cute. Dean's face in that pic, though. Gets me every time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Asenath said:


> The Kenz was always going to be the Jannetty of this scenario, wasn't she?



*pours one out for the Jannetty of the group*


----------



## Amber B

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


Too broad of a question. Favorite in what way? I many ways of answering this.


----------



## Asenath

I can't look at your posts, with Punk down there serving Waldo realness.


----------



## -XERO-

*- We've noted before how WWE has big plans for Roman Reigns in the 2014 Royal Rumble match. It's said that those plans right now are even bigger than anyone would have thought.*
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1218/568467/more-on-rumble-plans-for-roman-reigns/


----------



## BaBy FireFly

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> whaaaaaaat...i can't help it if i'm a hopeless romantic


Lmfao


----------



## CALΔMITY

-UNDEAD- said:


> *- We've noted before how WWE has big plans for Roman Reigns in the 2014 Royal Rumble match. It's said that those plans right now are even bigger than anyone would have thought.*
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1218/568467/more-on-rumble-plans-for-roman-reigns/


I know that nothing is planned yet, but just the idea of Reigns vs Brock at some point in the future...:mark:


----------



## [email protected]

*Roman Reigns*

Is it just me, or does Roman Reigns have a Scott Hall type vibe going on? Just the look, attitude, etc. I think it would be cool if he could get healthy enough, to see him manage Reigns.


----------



## The Smark One

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd hit it and quit it with both Seth and Roman, hell, even the both of them at once...just once....but Dean? I'd buy an annual pass to ride that dick day in, day out, day on top, day on the bottom, day from behind, day reverse cowgirl, you name it, i'll do it.


This might be one of the most vulgar things I have ever read on this site. AND I LOVE IT. I think I just got aroused a little. I too think I love you. Nothing better than a horny woman. That might be the post of the year.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Roman Reigns*

enough about Roman Reigns...the guy hasnt' done shit yet.


----------



## Asenath

I've tried to have sexual fantasies about Dean Ambrose, but mostly they just wind up with me rubbing my face on his arms while we talk about Smoky Mountain Wrestling circa 1993


----------



## the ppls username

*Re: Roman Reigns*

He actually reminds me of Kevin Nash alot

edit: lmao at the idea of scott hall managing roman reigns. yeah right


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Roman Reigns*

There's no denying Roman Reigns has an aura about him.Not sure if he as Scott Hall vibe though


----------



## CALΔMITY

I still remember the one dream I had about Ambrose and I only remember so much of it, but I know it was heated. I haven't ever actually fantasized about Dean and myself even though I do think he's sexy.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Roman Reigns*

far to early yet for Reigns. end of thread.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns*

Definitely got that *something* special but not necessarily Scott Hall. In fact, I would say that he's got more of "it" than Scott Hall and Kevin Nash both. Whatever he has is pretty unique and they're building it up nice and slowly. Any faster would've been detrimental and any slower and people wouldn't have cared. 

I'm hoping that he develops more on the mic (which he almost certainly seems to be doing) - and eventually turns into a serious brawler. I know that his spear looks absolutely devastating, but a guy his size needs a stronger finisher that shows off more of his strength. 

I have no clue what his future holds, but it's definitely brightest in the roster this year. It's a plus that his booking has been the absolute best the WWE has done all year and he's also worked hard enough that it shows.


----------



## AntiFlag607

*Re: Roman Reigns*

If there is anyone in WWE that is going to be the next big star its Romaan Reigns....and I'm not even a fan of the guy.


----------



## Goat Face Killer

*Re: Roman Reigns*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> There's *no denying Roman Reigns has an aura about him*.Not sure if he as Scott Hall vibe though


you sure this aura isn't happening in your y-fronts?

reigns is a bland pile of 2 moves of doom shite


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Roman Reigns*



Goat Face Killer said:


> you sure this aura isn't happening in your y-fronts?
> 
> reigns is a bland pile of 2 moves of doom shite


If we looked at any of our faves 3 years into their career, I'm sure we wouldn't be as impressed as we are now with them. He's developed in a _huge_ way over the last year. Being put with 2 ten year veterans of the ring has done wonders for him, as has working with some of the main event squad. He's learning all the _good_ habits that will make a career for him. 

We've got time. He's going to develop into something special.

I have no idea where Scott Hall comes into this, though.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I don't see it, although it would definitely explain why I don't see much in him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> *- We've noted before how WWE has big plans for Roman Reigns in the 2014 Royal Rumble match. It's said that those plans right now are even bigger than anyone would have thought.*
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1218/568467/more-on-rumble-plans-for-roman-reigns/


Oh jeez. They're going to fuck him up aren't they? fpalm This company has no damn patience.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Let's just keep our fingers crossed subzero.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## cindel25

Chan Hung said:


> Who's everyone's favorite Shield member?!? :side:


Kevin, Samoan Remy, Ambrose, Sethie. I love them all. ALL MINE!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh the boys look too handsome in those pics.


----------



## Asenath

My little heart did a thing looking at all those smiling kids with the boys. Face turn now, plz.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Royal Rumble extended commercial is hilarious XD

Curtis Axel of all people asking the girl "Are you into hardcore?" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Asenath

I hate anything that makes me have a positive reaction to Orton.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton wasn't too bad in this. Tensai was great too in just the few seconds he had :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Orton wasn't too bad in this. Tensai was great too in just the few seconds he had :lol


Right, he was the one that made me laugh the most. "This is a kull, and this is a skull and this is a skull."


----------



## Joshi Judas

Would you like to see my Cobra :lol :lmao


----------



## Recoome

*Re: Roman Reigns*

Kind of reminds me more of Ron Simmons, obviously potential for more as his character grows.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I kinda wish that they would air this commercial during the Tribute To The Troops on the NBC channel. A lot of people outside of us wrestling fans of course have no idea what wrestlers look like nowadays and think that everyone is an over steroid freak. Plus it's a fun commercial with the WWE poking fun at everyone's gimmick.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm a little late to the party but all those people talking about riding Ambrose and what not I just have a couple of things that need to be brought to your attention:










I am the red person, obviously. 
























BASICALLY: There is a line bitches, yo gotta get yo asses to the back. :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Ambrose is community dick. Y'all nasty. :lol


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Roman Reigns*

He's the next Ryback.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Would you like to see my Cobra :lol :lmao



OH MY GOD!! Raven! :lol


----------



## Hibachi

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I don't see any resemblance to Scott Hall. Poor mans Goldberg to me.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I can tell you one thing is for sure though Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim come next year.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Roman Reigns*



superuser1 said:


> I can tell you one thing is for sure though Roman Reigns will be the IWC`s next victim come next year.


Absolutely.

He's way too big, way too good looking and has tons of potential. They'll hate him.


I he was smart he'd start banging AJ and lean some submission moves and win them over.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns*



Dudechi said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> He's way too big, way too good looking and has tons of potential. They'll hate him.
> 
> 
> I he was smart he'd start banging AJ and lean some submission moves and win them over.


:lol So damn true. An indy wrestler no matter how bad he is an automatic favourite here against a WWE trained wrestler. If this board was around when The Rock first started out they would be acting just like this back then. Soooooo of course now someone is going to come in and say that it's not the same and they saw the potential in Rocky Mavia that no one else saw


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Roman Reigns*

If Reigns gets that rushed push into the main event before he's even ready, then that hate could be entirely justified.

However if he gets over in a naturally progressive fashion over the years then he'll be kept fresh and the naysayers will be a vast minority.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Roman Reigns*



EAT YA GRAVY MO~! said:


> If Reigns gets that rushed push into the main event before he's even ready, then that hate could be entirely justified.
> 
> However if he gets over in a naturally progressive fashion over the years then he'll be kept fresh and the naysayers will be a vast minority.


What qualifies a guy as "ready"?

Seriously. 


It's really impossible to know if he's "ready" until he gets a chance to show it. Personally, since the Shields debut, I've liked Ambrose the most. But I will most definitely be rooting for Reigns. He has very thing you could ask for in a main event guy, and he's a great athlete from a great wrestling family.

Dude is gonna be a star if he gets pushed this year or next year.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Roman Reigns*

That said, I don't necessarily want to see him win the rumble and fight for the title at mania. Ironically, if they hadn't unified the titles, the WHC would be the perfect belt for him to win.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Roman Reigns*



Dudechi said:


> What qualifies a guy as "ready"?
> 
> Seriously.


Being able to cut a promo. Being able to wrestle a full match well.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Roman Reigns*



Dudechi said:


> What qualifies a guy as "ready"?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> It's really impossible to know if he's "ready" until he gets a chance to show it. Personally, since the Shields debut, I've liked Ambrose the most. But I will most definitely be rooting for Reigns. He has very thing you could ask for in a main event guy, and he's a great athlete from a great wrestling family.
> 
> Dude is gonna be a star if he gets pushed this year or next year.


In Reigns' case, he'll be ready when he's had approx. one years worth of singles competition; a couple of feuds to wet the fans appetites before he competes at the top of the card (a feud with his other Shield members seems inevitable so that's a plus for him); see how well he does at telling a story (cliched words I know) on his own without any assistance. I don't care about LOL MIC SKILLS because some guys can get away without having any.

If he excels in all of these then yeah all systems go.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose is community dick. Y'all nasty. :lol


That's what I have punk for. Just ask Vicky she knows. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Quoth the Raven said:


> Tensai was great too in just the few seconds he had :lol


Honest to god that's the most character development he has had as Sweet Tea


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> *Punk** is community dick. Y'all nasty. :lol


Fixed that for you :lmao














Damn, I love this thread


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Honest to god that's the most character development he has had as Sweet Tea


Yeah...pretty sad. At least it was enjoyable.

I had seen all of the gifsets before just watching the actual commercial (just now), and I know subzero wants me to suffer whenever I go there, but god damn Roman just made me wanna go kidnap him like a psycho bitch. I dunno maybe insert him into my ship fantasies. Sorry Seth. I'll try my hardest to keep my fingers off your man. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Yeah...pretty sad. At least it was enjoyable.
> 
> I had seen all of the gifsets before just watching the actual commercial (just now), and I know subzero wants me to suffer whenever I go there, but god damn Roman just made me wanna go kidnap him like a psycho bitch. I dunno maybe insert him into my ship fantasies. Sorry Seth. I'll try my hardest to keep my fingers off your man. :lol


Girl, I done with you. You're letting that Samoan Remy warp your good senses.:lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> That's what I have punk for. Just ask Vicky she knows. :lol


(Y) Right!


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girl, I done with you. You're letting that Samoan Remy warp your good senses.:lol


How so? I'm just being human and blurting out my urges whilst at the same time keeping a respectful distance. CMbrose is my thing for a reason. It's a healthy distraction from that fine piece of Samoan ass. :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Roman Reigns*

i have a feeling most of you are saying he's a big star waiting to happen because of the dirtsheets coming out and saying he's going to get a huge push..most of you just want to be right about him...nothing points to him getting a title shot anytime soon..he doesn't deserve it. He hasn't even broken away from the Shield.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I'm not sure if he has a Scott Hall vibe about him, but he definitely has something about him, he's got star potential.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> How so? I'm just being human and blurting out my urges whilst at the same time keeping a respectful distance. CMbrose is my thing for a reason. It's a healthy distraction from that fine piece of Samoan ass. :lmao


Punk and Ambrose , nope. I won't touch that mix unless with a ten foot pole triple wrapped in cellophane. You're a braver woman than I.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Punk and Ambrose , nope. I won't touch that mix unless with a ten foot pole triple wrapped in cellophane. You're a braver woman than I.


If it weren't for that one gif I would never have had such feelings for such a pairing. I didn't think anyone really shipped them, and maybe no one actively does, but the CMbrose fanart I made got some decent bites on tumblr so some others like the idea.


----------



## Lady T

*Re: A Year of The Shield- Discussion Thread IV*



Da Silva said:


> Looking forward to the eventual fuckery when the break up. A triple threat match at mania would be amazing.


true.. the 3 of them going all out... yepp that would be a match with great potential.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Roman Reigns*



markedfordeath said:


> i have a feeling most of you are saying he's a big star waiting to happen because of the dirtsheets coming out and saying he's going to get a huge push..most of you just want to be right about him...nothing points to him getting a title shot anytime soon..he doesn't deserve it. He hasn't even broken away from the Shield.


He carries himself like a big star.... He doesn't giggle at everything like certain hairy dirtbags.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns*



markedfordeath said:


> i have a feeling most of you are saying he's a big star waiting to happen because of the dirtsheets coming out and saying he's going to get a huge push..most of you just want to be right about him...nothing points to him getting a title shot anytime soon..he doesn't deserve it. He hasn't even broken away from the Shield.


It's ok to love more than 1 wrestler at a time you know. It really is.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns*



markedfordeath said:


> i have a feeling most of you are saying he's a big star waiting to happen because of the dirtsheets coming out and saying he's going to get a huge push..most of you just want to be right about him...nothing points to him getting a title shot anytime soon..he doesn't deserve it. He hasn't even broken away from the Shield.


So we should only support him and jump on the bandwagon after he becomes a big star, just like you do?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> How so? I'm just being human and blurting out my urges whilst at the same time keeping a respectful distance. CMbrose is my thing for a reason. It's a healthy distraction from that fine piece of Samoan ass. :lmao


CMBROSE FTW!! because Seth&Roman are together, Dean needs someone to love, and someone to love him back.

"I will always have a soft spot in my heart for Ambrose" - CM Punk,


The love is real. lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> CMBROSE FTW!! because Seth&Roman are together, Dean needs someone to love, and someone to love him back.
> 
> "I will always have a soft spot in my heart for Ambrose" - CM Punk,
> 
> 
> The love is real. lol


same. I ship it too...the two bad boys finding love...CMBrose for life!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> CMBROSE FTW!! because Seth&Roman are together, Dean needs someone to love, and someone to love him back.
> 
> "I will always have a soft spot in my heart for Ambrose" - CM Punk,
> 
> 
> The love is real. lol


WHENDIDPUNKSAYTHIS??? :mark:

Also I do know that you're for the ship Vick sorry for seemingly singling you out. It's nice to see we have another aboard the poopdeck. Welcome Eddie ~


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Roman Reigns*



markedfordeath said:


> enough about Roman Reigns...the guy hasnt' done shit yet.





Goat Face Killer said:


> reigns is a bland pile of 2 moves of doom shite


You people need to realize that Reigns is, barring injury or a personal misstep, absolutely a guaranteed 100% top-flight WWE star. Like John Cena, Randy Orton, and (to a lesser extent) Sheamus, he's got everything WWE wants: looks, size, physical build, ENOUGH ring ability, ENOUGH mic ability, and the potential for some mainstream appeal. 

Personally, I like Ambrose and Rollins more, but if you can't see the big-time potential in Reigns, you need your head examined.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> WHENDIDPUNKSAYTHIS??? :mark:


In one of his interviews, I can't remember which one, but he definitely said it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dem indy boyz. How cute.


----------



## Dean Malenko

*Re: Roman Reigns*

Scott Hall was coolness personified, there really is no comparison. He was "cooler" than any other wrestler even though he was in a sad state with alcoholism and personal demons if you looked deep enough. Reigns definitely has an aura about him, and I say this as a non-fan, but I don't for a second see a Scott Hall vibe about him.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I would mark out if Roman Reigns spears HHH and powerbombs him through a table.A feud with HHH on the RTWM would make him extremely popular with the fans


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Dem indy boyz. How cute.


Right!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Roman Reigns*

I think it's the fact that fans recognize that Roman Reigns has all in ingredients to succeed. That aura is the possibility to be something pretty special but some areas of his talent have yet to be tested. The uncertainty about what his singles run will be like is something to look forward to for his fans.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calahart said:


> WHENDIDPUNKSAYTHIS??? :mark:
> 
> Also I do know that you're for the ship Vick sorry for seemingly singling you out. It's nice to see we have another aboard the poopdeck. Welcome Eddie ~


Comic Con 2013... Chicago I want to say. Video kicking around somewhere. I posted it on the last thread. I'll see if I can find it. It's also the same video where he said that he wanted Ambrose to retire him and that if he could feud with anyone on the roster it would be Ambrose.

ALL THE LOVE










edit: video (it's long and I can't remember the exact spot)







edit again: oh shit, it may have been the year before when he said it :lol
I'm thinking 2012 Philly Comic Con


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh thanks! I had JUST found a gifset that I assumed was what you guys were talking about and I guess I was right. :lol



















Spoiler: my loveys


----------



## DareDevil

Yes, let it be known that Calahart is the Captain of the ship and I'm the first mate, meaning the Vice Captain.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

Dean Malenko said:


> Scott Hall was coolness personified, there really is no comparison. He was "cooler" than any other wrestler even though he was in a sad state with alcoholism and personal demons if you looked deep enough. Reigns definitely has an aura about him, and I say this as a non-fan, but I don't for a second see a Scott Hall vibe about him.


What's cool about an alcoholic? I grew up with an alcoholic. They aren't cool.

As for the topic, RR is the most sure-fire main-eventer of the 3. Probably the only one, honesty. Like it has been mentioned before in the thread, he has essentially what Randy Orton and Batista has/had. Size, ability, good looks.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Roman Reigns*



World's Best said:


> What's cool about an alcoholic? I grew up with an alcoholic. They aren't cool.
> 
> As for the topic, RR is the most sure-fire main-eventer of the 3. Probably the only one, honesty. Like it has been mentioned before in the thread, he has essentially what Randy Orton and Batista has/had. Size, ability, good looks.


The Razor Roman and Scott Hall characters weren't portrayed as alcoholics..... Clearly the guy said he was a cool wrestling persona despite what was going on behind the scenes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yes, let it be known that Calahart is the Captain of the ship and I'm the first mate, meaning the Vice Captain.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I am alright with this. It will be a small tight ship, but that's fine. Hopefully one day it will blossom into something much bigger and beautiful. :dance

_I need to sleep..._


----------



## Lady T

*Re: A Year of The Shield - Discussion Thread IV*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Christening the thread with some fap worthy goodness before RAW
> 
> This is probably one of my fave pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAW time, I'll post more later!


Rolling!! Love it!


----------



## Lady T

*Re: Roman Reigns*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I would mark out if Roman Reigns spears HHH and powerbombs him through a table.A feud with HHH on the RTWM would make him extremely popular with the fans


Ohh my!! *Starry eyed*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I am all for Roman being the top dog....one day. But not today and not any time soon. In my own personal opinion, if they push him too fast he's going to be another Sheamus. I was not an avid watcher of wrestling around the time he rose to fame, or Jack Swagger either. But, they were both elevated too quickly to the WHC. When you move someone too fast to the top, where is there left for them to go for the rest of their career? Plus, you need to build their character, build their relationship with the fans, so that the fans will grow with them. Not shoot them up to the top and then let them flounder around like Sheamus and Jack Swagger do now. I think Roman has a lot A LOT more going for him than those 2, I dislike those other 2 two very much cause they bore me to tears. But they're the best I can find as an example of what happens when you push someone new too soon too fast. There's no way Roman, Dean, or Seth should be anywhere near the main event scene as a singles wrestler before 2015. Move each of them, any of them up the ranks. Let them feud for the US Championship with whoever for a bit. Then have them move onto the IC championship. And eventually get them to the WWE Championship. They are all 27-28. Let them grow with the company. There's nowhere to go but up. When they're to the top where else are they gonna go? That's when your main event picture gets stale.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The Smark One said:


> This might be one of the most vulgar things I have ever read on this site. AND I LOVE IT. I think I just got aroused a little. I too think I love you. Nothing better than a horny woman. That might be the post of the year.




You're welcome. I'll be here all week lol


----------



## Srdjan99

I have a little question. With what superstars would you compare the Shield members as single, after they'll break up?My predictions:

*Seth Rollins*- Jeff Hard- can't see him any better than Hardy really in the WWE. Anyone who has watched some ROH matches of his can quite see why the comparison fits.
*Roman Reigns*- Batista- This one I guess it's pretty obvious too, seeing that he is a powerhouse who can easily carry a good match, or even go for some chain wrestling
*Dean Ambrose*-Edge- This one was a bit tricky. I know most of you would compare him to Mick Foley, but putting aside the hardcore style, they really have nothing alike in their style. I can see Ambrose being a "perfect opportunist" just like Edge, but a crazier one who would go a bit more over the edge than the Rated R Guy


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I am all for Roman being the top dog....one day. But not today and not any time soon. In my own personal opinion, if they push him too fast he's going to be another Sheamus. I was not an avid watcher of wrestling around the time he rose to fame, or Jack Swagger either. But, they were both elevated too quickly to the WHC. When you move someone too fast to the top, where is there left for them to go for the rest of their career? Plus, you need to build their character, build their relationship with the fans, so that the fans will grow with them. Not shoot them up to the top and then let them flounder around like Sheamus and Jack Swagger do now. I think Roman has a lot A LOT more going for him than those 2, I dislike those other 2 two very much cause they bore me to tears. But they're the best I can find as an example of what happens when you push someone new too soon too fast. There's no way Roman, Dean, or Seth should be anywhere near the main event scene as a singles wrestler before 2015. Move each of them, any of them up the ranks. Let them feud for the US Championship with whoever for a bit. Then have them move onto the IC championship. And eventually get them to the WWE Championship. They are all 27-28. Let them grow with the company. There's nowhere to go but up. When they're to the top where else are they gonna go? That's when your main event picture gets stale.



You are fast becoming one of my faves girl.... Should've just seen the long ass reply I posted on General Thread about Reigns winning the Rumble. Damn, essay much?!

The pleasure of The Shield has always been their slowness and constant progression. Basically how no one really knew them (well the casuals and some of the hardcore fans who don't watch nxt or indy stuff) and then grew to know them etc... Why change something that has worked/is clearly working.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I am all for Roman being the top dog....one day. But not today and not any time soon. In my own personal opinion, if they push him too fast he's going to be another Sheamus. I was not an avid watcher of wrestling around the time he rose to fame, or Jack Swagger either. But, they were both elevated too quickly to the WHC. When you move someone too fast to the top, where is there left for them to go for the rest of their career? Plus, you need to build their character, build their relationship with the fans, so that the fans will grow with them. Not shoot them up to the top and then let them flounder around like Sheamus and Jack Swagger do now. I think Roman has a lot A LOT more going for him than those 2, I dislike those other 2 two very much cause they bore me to tears. But they're the best I can find as an example of what happens when you push someone new too soon too fast. There's no way Roman, Dean, or Seth should be anywhere near the main event scene as a singles wrestler before 2015. Move each of them, any of them up the ranks. Let them feud for the US Championship with whoever for a bit. Then have them move onto the IC championship. And eventually get them to the WWE Championship. They are all 27-28. Let them grow with the company. There's nowhere to go but up. When they're to the top where else are they gonna go? That's when your main event picture gets stale.


:clap:clap:clap:clap THANK YOU! This is what I have been saying the whole fricking time, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> *You are fast becoming one of my faves girl*.... Should've just seen the long ass reply I posted on General Thread about Reigns winning the Rumble. Damn, essay much?!















I'll have to read your post in the other thread when i'm getting my hair did in a lil bit. it's hard work being a blonde so hair appts. take foreverrrrrrrrr


----------



## SportsFan4Life

Whats with The Shield's luck recently with all their injuries:

First off Roman Reigns took a sore one in the eye when he flew over the announce table at TLC
Then there was Dean Ambrose getting smacked above his eye by Punk at RAW just there - looked pretty nasty cut above his eye

All they need is Rollins to complete the set of busted eyes, injuries


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I am all for Roman being the top dog....one day. But not today and not any time soon. In my own personal opinion, if they push him too fast he's going to be another Sheamus. I was not an avid watcher of wrestling around the time he rose to fame, or Jack Swagger either. But, they were both elevated too quickly to the WHC. When you move someone too fast to the top, where is there left for them to go for the rest of their career? Plus, you need to build their character, build their relationship with the fans, so that the fans will grow with them. Not shoot them up to the top and then let them flounder around like Sheamus and Jack Swagger do now. I think Roman has a lot A LOT more going for him than those 2, I dislike those other 2 two very much cause they bore me to tears. But they're the best I can find as an example of what happens when you push someone new too soon too fast. There's no way Roman, Dean, or Seth should be anywhere near the main event scene as a singles wrestler before 2015. Move each of them, any of them up the ranks. Let them feud for the US Championship with whoever for a bit. Then have them move onto the IC championship. And eventually get them to the WWE Championship. They are all 27-28. Let them grow with the company. There's nowhere to go but up. When they're to the top where else are they gonna go? That's when your main event picture gets stale.


Crap. I need to spread more rep first. :clap


----------



## Tomcat_1985

*What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Seeing Dean Ambrose beeing an IWC-darling and Roman Reigns beeing as red hot as he is, I wonder what happens to Seth Rollins when The Shield splits... I mean, seriously now... He is somehow getting lost in the shuffle right now and with those other guys beeing so popular he seems to be the fifth wheel of the group. What do think what he will do after they eventually split up the team? Is he going anywhere?

And a little info for any Rollins marks that might disagree, I am not saying that he is bad, I am just telling you how I personally see him beeing portrayed, no need to get cheeky... wouldn't be the first time, now would it.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Hopefully he doesn't end up in the PPV kick off like Miz, Kofi & Ziggler usually are, hopefully at least a mid card title.
If wyatts vs. shield doesn't happen, maybe they'll have a falling out and have a triple threat match for the U.S title at WM.


----------



## 3ddie93

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I think he will have a lot of sucsess in the company. I cant understand why because WWE plans to push Reigns that Rollins wont go anywhere. They can't push them all at once so he'll probably be on the midcard for a while.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Thing is, he's probably better than both.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

If WWE's smart, he'll go into an immediate face turn and start using his repertoire of high flyer moves. He'll win the crowd over in a heartbeat. He was over as fuck on FCW/NXT. 

(I think Ambrose v. Rollins II, in the vein of their FCW rivalry could really put butts in the seats.)


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> If WWE's smart, he'll go into an immediate face turn and start using his repertoire of high flyer moves. He'll win the crowd over in a heartbeat. He was over as fuck on FCW/NXT.
> 
> (I think Ambrose v. Rollins II, in the vein of their FCW rivalry could really put butts in the seats.)


^This

Beyond that, the guy was NXT Champ. Which leads me to believe that he'll get his shot. And going by everything I've seen from Rollins up to date, I have the utmost confidence that he'll take the proverbial ball and run with it!


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

US title is a possibility.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Both him and Ambrose will get slaughtered by WWE's booking. In Rollins case, it's actually warranted but Reigns is the only one who will have success.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SportsFan4Life said:


> Whats with The Shield's luck recently with all their injuries:
> 
> First off Roman Reigns took a sore one in the eye when he flew over the announce table at TLC
> Then there was Dean Ambrose getting smacked above his eye by Punk at RAW just there - looked pretty nasty cut above his eye
> 
> All they need is Rollins to complete the set of busted eyes, injuries




Roman's eye was all smoke and mirrors as can be seen in the pics from the children's hospital taken yesterday. Seth actually got a legit lil shiner at TLC under his right eye.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I like Rollins, but I'm almost completely certain he'll end up in the Midcard.


----------



## Subbética2008

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The guy has talent as fuck. I hope they don't have him in the mid-card limbo, he is a great heel as part of The Shield... but his skills make him the kind of mid-card for life face that WWE likes.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I could see Seth taking on a very similar in ring role to what was bestowed upon Eddie Guerrero beofore catching on like wildfire. Clearly Seth Rollins doesn't have the ability to elicit any emotion out of an audience like Eddie (hell who did?), but Seth is a good enough talker and certanly a good enough wrestler/face to win over the crowd and be a servicable swiss knife if you will in that like Guerrero before he blew up you can plug him in anywhere on a card with any opponent and you will get a good spark and match and if needed serve as an occasional main event fill in or tune up since Seth certainly has the skill. In WWE where you are seen more as merchandise than a wrestler, I think Seth is at a great disadvantage since his grand moveset is for lack of better word castrated, and I think Black/Rollins suffers from this far greater than say a Punk or Cesaro, but I think Seth can be a versatile hand that can have a nice solo run as face.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He's the next Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He and Judas Devlin will engage in a good twin vs. evil twin feud which will see Rollins force Devlin into retirement by breaking his back and making him humble.

^ Just a hunch considering creative's track record.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins will have more impact in WWE than Dean Ambrose, thats something that i can promise.

(Given that Ambrose also will be great)


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Providing he's turned face - which is a guarantee (somewhere down the line) considering how well suited he is to the role - Rollins will be the one that forges the most natural connection with the crowd. He'll be a fan favorite within a year if he's given half a chance, and he'll get the rest of the way with hard work. There's no need to worry.


----------



## Crona

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The only one WWE cares about is Reigns... so do with that what you will.


----------



## Soulrollins

I'm really confused about Reigns, i fucking love him even when he represents all i hate... A wrestler being pushed just because he's big.


----------



## AbareKiller

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Jabroni-ville


----------



## darkguy

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

A Rollins vs Ziggler feud in a year could be good when Ziggler is a re-established mid carder and Rollins in doing solos. Probably for the IC or U.S title even.

As Reigns bypasses the mid card role, I expect Ambrose and Rollins to feud over the title. Ziggler to be thrown in there somewhere. And after a while I could see Rollins as a face very similar to Kofi Kingston. 

He'll have a main event run similar to Jeff Hardy, but I don't think it'll last.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

With my lack of faith in the way WWE books heels (Ambrose), and the fact that they might push Reigns too fast, I'm willing to say that Rollins -- after he turns face -- will be the most successful member of The Shield. 

I think when they break up it'll become obvious just how much better in the ring he is than Ambrose and especially Reigns. Whatever he lacks on the mic he'll make up for it in the ring. Honestly, I think he has the potential to be WWE Champion.


----------



## reyfan

When he eventually turns face do you think the commentators will all of a sudden remember his he related to The Rock? :matt


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I can't think of any guy from the indies who has benefitted more from WWE developmental than Rollins. Seriously, he was the Grand High Spot Monkey back in the day, and he's developed into something more than we could have expected.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He will be a top midcarder. He will get a career like Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler imo.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

We'll give him a dancing gimmick. Everybody loves dancing gimmicks :vince


----------



## TempestH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins will be the new Kofi.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins Will get over just like Bryan did. The crop of the cream always rises to the top just that he has to work harder then Reigns and Ambrose. Id say turn him face and put him somewhere in the midcard. The rest is up to him but I have no doubt he can reach jeff hardy/rey mysterio level.

Just let him shine - www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4MOjjX2Z4M


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins appeals to kids because he's cool, has an amazing moveset, and if he acts like he did on NXT, he'll get top reactions.
He should use the phoenix splash in big matches. I don't think anyone in WWE has used it before, so it'll make him stand out.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He'll be the most talented comedy jobber ever!:lol


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Straight to the mid card.

He damn sure isn't winning the top title with just one.



TempestH said:


> Rollins will be the new Kofi.


Pretty much.


----------



## DareDevil

reyfan said:


> When he eventually turns face do you think the commentators will all of a sudden remember his he related to The Rock? :matt


Lol, probably.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Reigns won't get over the way they want him to, want to know why? because the most over guys in the company are the small guys. Fans prefer those nowadays compared to bigger men. Times have changed. So Ambrose and Rollins will have far more success, plus, they can actually wrestle.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Tag team with Gabriel that goes nowhere.


----------



## gem'no

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

So simple...

The Shield won't split up.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Backstage politics will f*ck him up( and Ambrose too, to a lesser extent)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

no way! Punk and Bryan are top guys, politics will help them. They can't fire Punk or Bryan, so they can use their pull to help those two..they all four are friends. Plus Bryan has Cena's stroke and he can put a good word in for both. When Cena is practically your brother in law, you are good for life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He'll toil around in the midcard for awhile, initially after the breakup. But the guy is clearly talented, and still only 27, which is pretty much a baby in wrestling. Anyway, he'll be a midcard face for awhile, and be in the IC or US title hunt. After he garners more experience as a singles wrestler in WWE, I could see him eventually moving up the card.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> I can't think of any guy from the indies who has benefitted more from WWE developmental than Rollins. Seriously, he was the Grand High Spot Monkey back in the day, and he's developed into something more than we could have expected.


Are you implying that Tyler Black was an spot monkey? :lmao


----------



## uppercut

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Good question. It will depend on booking at some point. I hope he goes back and brings some shine to us title. I Dont saying this disrespectfully, but it will do good for him. He has to develop a character and get over with it , too. What I mean is, if he wants to become a star of the company he has to go down a bit. - HBK alos feuded for the midcard at the beginning. He stole the show first with good work, than he got over with his gimmick. massively. I see that in rollins, the guy can be really funny out of his personality. 
.
He needs a good start, wins us title vs Ambrose and than SR goes on a roll with it. DA isnt holding the title for nothing. Im expecting the shield to break up at RR or the night after. 

He will turn face and feud with Ambrose , ending with a steal cage match at mania.
He wins US title, in the show stealer match and gets over. 

Than he goes over some midcard heels and when it comes to Summer Slam time he feuds with Big E. in a Us/IC match. Big E turns heel at the beginning of the story ( I find him kind of stale very quick as a face, he should go back to heel and try to develop his mic work. Its eaysier to be a decent midcard heel over beeing a decent midcard face these days. 

Big E and him should team up some weeks before SS and feud with some midcard heels. something like punk and bryan vs the wyatts , it could be a refreshing change. 
But as punk and bryan stayed kind of friendly till the end it could be diffrent with BIG E and Rollins. It would make a good storyline . Big E claming SR stole his heat and getting the whole applause. Than smack him with some chairs , give him 3, 4 big endings and finally throw him through a table. Sets up a storyline and a gimmick match at SS. Maybe a table match in which SR would be the total underdog but still wins it, in a dramatic way. Would do good for both. 

Big E goes on henry mode and gets better at the mic. -SR wins IC title ( vacated us title= 3guys tournament for us title) and goes from there.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

People saying that Rollins will be in the mid card for a while?.

He is actually in the mid card, he's getting his moment in the mid card, people are not understanding that the guy will be over as fuck when he turns face, i doubt Vince would like the keep him out of the main scene for much time.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

This is how backstage politics work, you hang with the guy that is untouchable and become friends with them. HHH was the king of this. Right now: Cena, Punk, Bryan and Orton are untouchable. You make good friends with them to become successful. Rollins is really good friends with Bryan, and Ambrose is very good friends with Punk. Punk and DB constantly put those two over in interviews all the time. Neither of them will have bad careers because they're friends with the most over guys in the company, when you're fucking super over and in demand, you're untouchable.


----------



## Creative name

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



markedfordeath said:


> This is how backstage politics work, you hang with the guy that is untouchable and become friends with them. HHH was the king of this. Right now: Cena, Punk, Bryan and Orton are untouchable. You make good friends with them to become successful. Rollins is really good friends with Bryan, and Ambrose is very good friends with Punk. Punk and DB constantly put those two over in interviews all the time. Neither of them will have bad careers because they're friends with the most over guys in the company, when you're fucking super over and in demand, you're untouchable.


I hope your right considering Ryder is/was good friends with Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



markedfordeath said:


> This is how backstage politics work, you hang with the guy that is untouchable and become friends with them. HHH was the king of this. Right now: Cena, Punk, Bryan and Orton are untouchable. You make good friends with them to become successful. Rollins is really good friends with Bryan, and Ambrose is very good friends with Punk. Punk and DB constantly put those two over in interviews all the time. Neither of them will have bad careers because they're friends with the most over guys in the company, when you're fucking super over and in demand, you're untouchable.


Punk and Bryan don't have any pull, LOL. They only listen to Cena, Orton and Hunter. That's why Colt Cabana doesn't have a job with WWE.


----------



## El Capitan

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He goes on to have a better career than Reigns that's for sure, who imo is a very average worker and shit on the mic. Whereas Rollins can handle himself on the mic as well in the ring, it will take him a couple of years, but the cream will eventually rise to the top. 

I honestly don't get what the big fuss is with Reigns at all, from what I've seen he's not much bigger than Rollins in both size and build, in fact the only thing Reigns has going for him is that he's related to The Rock.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



PhilThePain said:


> We'll give him a dancing gimmick. Everybody loves dancing gimmicks :vince


Wrong. he's not black


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



El Capitan said:


> He goes on to have a better career than Reigns that's for sure, who imo is a very average worker and shit on the mic. Whereas Rollins can handle himself on the mic as well in the ring, it will take him a couple of years, but the cream will eventually rise to the top.
> 
> I honestly don't get what the big fuss is with Reigns at all, from what I've seen he's not much bigger than Rollins in both size and build, in fact the only thing Reigns has going for him is that he's related to The Rock.


Rollins is TERRIBLE on the microphone, how many of his promos have you seen?

Anyway, it doesn't matter. Reigns is the only one they care about, so Reigns is the only one who will go on to hold the WWE title and have any success. It doesn't matter which one of them ends up the most over, especially if they get the new tv deal they want where tv rights fees becomes their biggest revenue stream. They put who they feel like over.


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I think Rollins is ten times better than Reigns, especially in promos.

Reigns is decent in the ring, but his mic work is crap.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

ALL of their futures are in question when the group breaks up. That's why I hope they hold it off until they get some long-term plans for the three.

How many times has WWE broken up a group only to throw the members in the lower card? Look at Nexus, none of them did anything. Ryback and Barrett could have been main eventers but they didn't run with it. 

IMO all three can be main eventers if booked right. Hell, anyone can be a main eventer if booked right. But I enjoy these 3 a lot and hope to see all three make it. Ambrose is my favourite. He can be so good but I worry that he won't reach his full potential in a PG enviorment. Rollins can be the new Jeff Hardy. He will have no problems getting over with his moveset.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I share alot of the pessimistic thoughts about Rollins future, no doubt he could be a great mid-carder and have a great feud with the likes of Ziggler, Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, Sandow, etc. but he like Reigns will prolly get pushed way too soon and rot in irrelevancy in less than 2 years after the SHield break up 

some of you think he can be the next Jeff Hardy, I'm more inclined to think that he'll become the next Justin Gabriel and go nowhere


----------



## KO Lariat

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> If WWE's smart, he'll go into an immediate face turn and start using his repertoire of high flyer moves. He'll win the crowd over in a heartbeat. He was over as fuck on FCW/NXT.
> 
> (I think Ambrose v. Rollins II, in the vein of their FCW rivalry could really put butts in the seats.)


This plus he is gonna get hardy over. He looks like him sorta of


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



RKO696 said:


> Wrong. he's not black


"Racist." 

Sincerely yours,

:fandango


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

i would just like to say dean being an iwc darling doesn't mean shit in real life...i highly doubt the wwe cares that he has a decent size fan base on a wrestling forum..nobody can really tell but the way i see it the wwe probably has equal feelings on both ambrose and rollins atm


----------



## charsace

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He's going to be a popular face once the WWE takes him in that direction.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



ironcladd1 said:


> I think Rollins is ten times better than Reigns, especially in promos.
> 
> Reigns is decent in the ring, but his mic work is crap.


that whole post:clap, i like all The Shield as individuals but if you take a look at their advantages + disadvantages this is it...

wrestling skills: rollins (watch his roh, indie matches as tyler black)
mic + promo skills (but he also has some great hardcore matches as jon moxley) ambrose
look + power/strength wise: reigns


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Soulrollins said:


> Are you implying that Tyler Black was an spot monkey? :lmao


Implying would require me to use some subtle hedging and weasel words. I'm saying it outright. Tyler Black was a spot monkey. All stunt, no psychology. He was good for a kid his age, but there was no depth or maturity in it. WWE has definitely helped his game.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He'll be getting that force fed babyface push that we all wouldn't mind b/c he's not shit.

See, maybe there can be a silver lining behind WWE's booking department after all.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



RKO696 said:


> Wrong. he's not black


I think "black face" is well in the realm of what WWE is capable of. Just imagine Rollins portraying a black guy. That shit is gold! :vince5


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

has anyone noticed the Indy guys always get over the most? Punk, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, and Zayn all get over with the fans well for their characters. I guess it pays to have experience in the indys.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The Shield's Marty Jannetty 

But seriously I see them all being successful as singles competitors


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> Implying would require me to use some subtle hedging and weasel words. I'm saying it outright. Tyler Black was a spot monkey. All stunt, no psychology. He was good for a kid his age, but there was no depth or maturity in it.


I don't see where your psychology complaint is coming from. Care to elaborate?


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Srdjan99 said:


> I have a little question. With what superstars would you compare the Shield members as single, after they'll break up?My predictions:
> 
> *Seth Rollins*- Jeff Hard- can't see him any better than Hardy really in the WWE. Anyone who has watched some ROH matches of his can quite see why the comparison fits.
> *Roman Reigns*- Batista- This one I guess it's pretty obvious too, seeing that he is a powerhouse who can easily carry a good match, or even go for some chain wrestling
> *Dean Ambrose*-Edge- This one was a bit tricky. I know most of you would compare him to Mick Foley, but putting aside the hardcore style, they really have nothing alike in their style. I can see Ambrose being a "perfect opportunist" just like Edge, but a crazier one who would go a bit more over the edge than the Rated R Guy


Seth Rollins: has been compared alot recently to Jeff Hardy. Saying he's like the Jeff Hardy 2.0, that would go over and have a similar career run.
Roman Reigns: never thought I'd see him have a Batista wise run. 
Dean Ambrose: interesting comparison to Edge. they both have great mic skills, that's one thing i can compare them. Wrestling wise I'm not so sure, I'd get back to that once i see him in the singles run.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I see him getting stuck in the midcard until he's so over with the crowds, WWE just can't ignore it anymore
In other words, I predict the Jeff Hardy treatment


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins is TERRIBLE on the microphone, how many of his promos have you seen?
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter. Reigns is the only one they care about, so Reigns is the only one who will go on to hold the WWE title and have any success. It doesn't matter which one of them ends up the most over, especially if they get the new tv deal they want where tv rights fees becomes their biggest revenue stream. They put who they feel like over.


YUP

WWE and Vince letting their hard-ons for BIG guys overcome them..

Reigns will get the big push because of his look..yet Ambrose is BY FAR the most popular member of SHIELD with women...not to mention smarks. What will happen is WWE will most fucking likely give Reigns a superman push...probably more of a push than Sheamus had...he'll probably beat HHH clean,win the WWE title in 2014...

And have no connection with the crowd other than being booked as a machine and crowd will get mild on him. I can see Ambrose being the one getting the huge reactions but his size will hold him back. 

Luckily for Rollins his moveset will get him over with the kids, he'll fill the void that RVD,Rey left...or will leave I shall say.


----------



## prodandimitrow

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I dont know how he will end but i must say i really like him.I just see something in him...


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins is TERRIBLE on the microphone, how many of his promos have you seen?


How many of his WWE promos have you seen? There's no question a lot of his ROH stuff was quite bad, but since being called up in The Shield he has been cutting some really good stuff to the point where he gets equal mic time with Ambrose during their backstage vignettes. 

He's improved significantly on the mic.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Upper midcard.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



DudeLove669 said:


> How many of his WWE promos have you seen? There's no question a lot of his ROH stuff was quite bad, but since being called up in The Shield he has been cutting some really good stuff to the point where he gets equal mic time with Ambrose during their backstage vignettes.
> 
> He's improved significantly on the mic.


Yes, but he still sucks. Too many people make the mistake of grouping the words "improvement" and "good" together as if they have a singular definition. You can improve and be better than what you were before but still be terrible.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, he has, and he still sucks.


That's your opinion. And in my opinion he's good on the mic nowadays.


----------



## SubZero3:16

reyfan said:


> When he eventually turns face do you think the commentators will all of a sudden remember his he related to The Rock? :matt


Yup! And all of a sudden Cole will remember that his dad is a Hall of Famer and that him and the Usos are cousins :lol

When Rollins turn face Cole will also remember that he was the reigning NXT champion.

It will go from ' hey we know nothing about these dudes' to ' oh yeah I remember you, how's pops?'


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Tag team with Justin Gabriel.


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

4th member of 3MB.


----------



## Argothar

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The guy has the right look to go far, but he'll probably end up fighting Kofi and Miz on the preshow in a triple threat. Ambrose is the worst of the 3 imo, every move he sells looks like he's forcing a shit.


----------



## Silverdust

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins will become the new Edge.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup! And all of a sudden Cole will remember that his dad is a Hall of Famer and that him and the Usos are cousins :lol
> 
> When Rollins turn face Cole will also remember that he was the reigning NXT champion.
> 
> It will go from ' hey we know nothing about these dudes' to ' oh yeah I remember you, how's pops?'


WWE and their amazing logic, I could write books about it :lol


I really loved the pod cast interview, it was nice to see how laid back these guys really are. Dean still say like all the time :lol. Now that I've seen it I really have nothing but respect for these guys, they truly are amazing. I really hope that it will take a while before they break up, because of how amazingly in sinc they truly are. 

Roman in that Royal rumble commercial..










I love all of the thirst in this thread, if the shield breaks up and this thread dissapears, where will we go with our fantasies and awesome gifs  It depresses me thinking about it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lapinou said:


> I love all of the thirst in this thread, if the shield breaks up and this thread dissapears, where will we go with our fantasies and awesome gifs  It depresses me thinking about it.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Knowing wwe they'll turn him into a jobber. Clueless company


----------



## Bearodactyl

http://www.wwe.com/videos/top-moves-of-2013-wwe-top-10-26171601

Not only did the boys show up 4 times in a top moves of 2013 top ten, but they got both first and second place! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/top-moves-of-2013-wwe-top-10-26171601
> 
> Not only did the boys show up 4 times in a top moves of 2013 top ten, but they got both first and second place! :mark:


Oh man :mark: :mark:

When Roman powerbomb the Usos and Rollins :banderas Legit beast mode :mark:

But that match with The Undertaker :banderas :banderas Oh the feels from that match :faint:


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

In my view Rollins is the best in the group. He has the most unique moveset in The Shield, possibly even the whole of the WWE. He is easily best seller. I like his in ring presence from his demeanour to his abuse of his opponents.

I have resigned myself long ago to the fact Rollins will be the cast off from The Shield aka The forgotten man. I sure as hell don't agree with it but i can see it a mile off. It is a pity because i really don't "get" Ambrose. Reigns impresses me and he will go far because of his family roots and his physique.

I know Rollins isn't going to be a main eventer especially with there only being 1 main belt now but i think the guy is terrific and he could be an awesome IC champion. Imagine hin in the midcard with Sandow, Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt, Ziggler, Cody etc that is mouth watering potential right there *IF* booked properly.

It's safe to say i have man love for Rollins without a doubt, the guy can put on a 4 star match on a BAD day.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

if we still had both the whc and wwe title I would have said that Rollins would be a great whc contender on Smackdown, but now with one belt...I have no idea really.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I will also add Rollins need a better finisher because the one he has just now is doing him no favours. I prefer the knee to the face from the top rope rather than the face stomp.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins, once solo, will be more popular than Ambrose. Understand that while they were solo in developmental both Ambrose and Leakee (Reigns) were no bodies (barely, any screen time) while Rollins was the babyface champion. The ONLY person who has been bigger than Rollins in developmental is big E and that was due to his 5 gimmick. Rollins had no gimmick and was huge due to his unique move set which they have obviously limited him on so that he can work better with the other guys of the Shield.

If they bring back the cruiser weight class I can see him being huge but even without that once he is turned into a baby face and allowed to perform his original move set he will definitely garner attention. He's the ebst guy in the group, Reigns simply has him beat in looks.

Ambrose = Mic skills

Reigns = Looks

Rollins = Both

And that is coming from someone who was never a Rollins fan to begin with.


----------



## DareDevil

Is The Shield going to be on SmackDown tonight?


----------



## adamSmailli12

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

career goes in toilet


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> Implying would require me to use some subtle hedging and weasel words. I'm saying it outright. Tyler Black was a spot monkey. All stunt, no psychology. He was good for a kid his age, but there was no depth or maturity in it. WWE has definitely helped his game.


That's more than ridiculous, to begin Rollins was never an spot monkey, in fact his wrestling style is much more than a simple "high flying", the guy was always a technical machine, he was considerated one of the best in the wolrd in 2009, says that he's better now, lacks any sense.

The only person who could call Rollins / Black "spot monkey" has not even seen 90% of his capacity.


----------



## adamSmailli12

I can't stand the shield ...like dude thats an fx show


----------



## witcher

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins will do fine. Ambrose will go the miz way. Good on mic sucks on everything else


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He neds to keep some of his current moveset if he turns face at some stage but the high flying moves will help him along no doubt.


----------



## DareDevil

adamSmailli12 said:


> *I can't stand the shield* ...like dude thats an fx show


You're not serious right?


----------



## Da Silva

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You're not serious right?


I don't think he 'gets' the participants of this threads.


----------



## Bearodactyl

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Is The Shield going to be on SmackDown tonight?





Spoiler: Answer to above question



Yes, they are. Haven't seen it yet, but read the spoilers, looking forward to it!



I'm getting more and more excited about the RR btw. Just praying that they give the boys a proper part to play. I was utterly disappointed they weren't part of the Rumble Match last year. This MIGHT be the only time they enter as "The Shield" of all times. Must see TV!!


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Likely nothing major. If history is any indication, WWE will focus most of their time and attention on Reigns, which they view as their next big star. Then they will develop Ambrose into a heel upper midcarder. That leaves very little room in creative for Rollins. I'd guess that the likely scenario is that he ends up wrestling mostly on Main Event and Superstars within a few months of The Shield breaking up.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins is my favorite member of The Shield. I think Ambrose will find the least success, he's already being jobbed out, first to be eliminated in SS, he's lost to Ziggler and just got squashed by Big E on Smackdown.


----------



## CALΔMITY

adamSmailli12 said:


> I can't stand the shield ...like dude thats an fx show


:wall




Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: Answer to above question
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Haven't seen it yet, but read the spoilers, looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited about the RR btw. Just praying that they give the boys a proper part to play. I was utterly disappointed they weren't part of the Rumble Match last year. This MIGHT be the only time they enter as "The Shield" of all times. Must see TV!!


It saddens me that I will be missing out on more wrasslin. Yeah sure I'll be reading up about it, but seeing it is so much better obviously. Not to mention they've been hyping it up really well.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calahart said:


> It saddens me that I will be missing out on more wrasslin. Yeah sure I'll be reading up about it, but seeing it is so much better obviously. Not to mention they've been hyping it up really well.


Sorry for the :topic: guys, but missing out why? Any way I/we can help?


----------



## DareDevil

Da Silva said:


> I don't think he 'gets' the participants of this threads.


I don't even think he get's the title of the thread.



Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: Answer to above question
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Haven't seen it yet, but read the spoilers, looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited about the RR btw. Just praying that they give the boys a proper part to play. I was utterly disappointed they weren't part of the Rumble Match last year. This MIGHT be the only time they enter as "The Shield" of all times. Must see TV!!


:dance HOORAY!! I will actually have a reason to watch SD tonight! 



Calahart said:


> :wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It saddens me that I will be missing out on more wrasslin. Yeah sure I'll be reading up about it, but seeing it is so much better obviously. Not to mention they've been hyping it up really well.


Wait, why? will you be missing out?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't watch it on tv, current laptop is too shitty to stream (I plan on saving up and eventually changing that), and my tablet is an android so I can't watch streams as they tend to involve flash.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He should turn heel and he Might end up as over as Jeff Hardy was. ......except that....You know, without the drugs part.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Can't watch it on tv, current laptop is too shitty to stream (I plan on saving up and eventually changing that), and my tablet is an android so I can't watch streams as they tend to involve flash.


OHH, well I will try my best to keep you updated on stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well thanks. I have a source that I use to read up on what happens on Raws and ppvs, but it's always nice to have more sources. I need sleep. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


>


oowh that gif is so sweet












Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/top-moves-of-2013-wwe-top-10-26171601
> 
> Not only did the boys show up 4 times in a top moves of 2013 top ten, but they got both first and second place! :mark:


They really deserve to be in that top ten, those matches were awesome :mark:



Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: Answer to above question
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. Haven't seen it yet, but read the spoilers, looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting more and more excited about the RR btw. Just praying that they give the boys a proper part to play. I was utterly disappointed they weren't part of the Rumble Match last year. This MIGHT be the only time they enter as "The Shield" of all times. Must see TV!!


:agree: This rumble will probably be the best in years I really can't wait, I will even make the effort to watch it live.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

adamSmailli12 said:


> I can't stand the shield ...like dude thats an fx show


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


>


We should just ignore him/her.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> We should just ignore him/her.


I know but today was a long day, I don't want to ignore it :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> I know but today was a long day, I don't want to ignore it :lol


OH, ok. then it's ok to get your anger out, you feel refreshed. and he/she is a good option. (Oh that is if you're angry or something.)


----------



## Scribbed

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> If WWE's smart, he'll go into an immediate face turn and start using his repertoire of high flyer moves. He'll win the crowd over in a heartbeat. He was over as fuck on FCW/NXT.
> 
> (I think Ambrose v. Rollins II, in the vein of their FCW rivalry could really put butts in the seats.)


This

I hope when they push Reigns up from the Shield they turn Rollins face and have him and Ambrose build each other up, could even end up like HHH/HBK, have a long term rivalry/ friendship


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> OH, ok. then it's ok to get your anger out, you feel refreshed. and he/she is a good option. (Oh that is if you're angry or something.)


Nah I never get angry, especially on the internet I'm just tired thats all


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



adamSmailli12 said:


> career goes in toilet


Just keep Trolling, Trolling, Trolling.


----------



## Itami

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He will do just fine if they book him right. Hopefully WWE are high on all of them going forward after the split.

And even if he struggles, he'll get to the top regardless. It will take longer time, but he'll get there. The crowd is gonna love him as a babyface. He appeals to everybody.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The next Kofi Kingston...


----------



## Sykova

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He could be world champ in TNA..


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Why cry over something which didn't even happen yet and maybe will never happen?
Rollins will be fine, most reasons are already written in here.


----------



## charsace

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Let me just say that I think everyone in the Shield will hold the WWE title at some point. And that either Rollins or Reigns will be the face of the company. They are the best groups of guys to get pushed since Rock, Stone Cold, Triple H.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Kofi Kingston comparisons. :ti


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



King BOOKAH said:


> Understand that while they were solo in developmental both Ambrose and Leakee (Reigns) were no bodies (barely, any screen time) while Rollins was the babyface champion. The ONLY person who has been bigger than Rollins in developmental is big E and that was due to his 5 gimmick.


This is something people don't realize. He was the top guy in developmental for years. It should be a clear sign they know what they have and will push him once he's gone solo.


----------



## Damien




----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I will also add Rollins need a better finisher because the one he has just now is doing him no favours. I prefer the knee to the face from the top rope rather than the face stomp.


I like the blackout! It's unique and it looks like it would fuck you up. What more is needed? I was not really a fan of his Skywalker finisher (the standing sliced bread), its a cool move in principle but I felt it looked too assisted when he did it. The knee off the top is good but I think something else is needed too. I loved his use of the low superkick in FCW/NXT but Del Rio does that same move.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



St. Tobit said:


> Kofi Kingston comparisons. :ti


They made me LOL and angry at the same time.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I'm more worried about Ambrose than Rollins. Rollins is generic and has the voice of a 16 year old boy but he's way easier for the brain dead morons in management to work with than Ambrose; just make him a face and give him time to impress in the ring. Ambrose on the other hand is basically pigeonholed into being a heel and thus like Wade Barrett before him will be utterly fucked over by WWE's complete inability to book heels competently in the long run.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/top-moves-of-2013-wwe-top-10-26171601
> 
> Not only did the boys show up 4 times in a top moves of 2013 top ten, but they got both first and second place! :mark:



How cute is it that they considered Khali counting his own pin in the top moves of 2013 :clap



Calahart said:


> Can't watch it on tv, current laptop is too shitty to stream (I plan on saving up and eventually changing that), and my tablet is an android so I can't watch streams as they tend to involve flash.



Dean-Ambrose.net uploads all of The Shield's matches to vimeo which you can view on tablets, iphones, ipads, etc.


----------



## Jurassic Hulk

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Personally I think Dean Ambrose should be the one who is worrying. 

Rollins has shown much more potential since being called up to the main roster. If we are living in a world where nothing before the main roster means anything, then Ambrose has made no impression whatsoever without the Shield. 

Rollins is at least recognised for his look and high spots/selling.


----------



## NO!

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Jurassic Hulk said:


> Personally I think Dean Ambrose should be the one who is worrying.
> 
> Rollins has shown much more potential since being called up to the main roster. If we are living in a world where nothing before the main roster means anything, *then Ambrose has made no impression whatsoever without the Shield.*
> 
> Rollins is at least recognised for his look and high spots/selling.


He has carried the entire group during their promos backstage and in the ring, so I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> How cute is it that they considered Khali counting his own pin in the top moves of 2013 :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net uploads all of The Shield's matches to vimeo which you can view on tablets, iphones, ipads, etc.


Lol, Kahli counting his own pin was hilariously embarrassing, I stilled laughed tho.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He'll become Jeff Hardy Part Deux.


----------



## charsace

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Post-Modern Devil said:


> I'm more worried about Ambrose than Rollins. Rollins is generic and has the voice of a 16 year old boy but he's way easier for the brain dead morons in management to work with than Ambrose; just make him a face and give him time to impress in the ring. Ambrose on the other hand is basically pigeonholed into being a heel and thus like Wade Barrett before him will be utterly fucked over by WWE's complete inability to book heels competently in the long run.


lol are you for real about Rollins being generic and not having a deep voice? He's changing voice to be annoying on purpose. In shoots his voice is just as deep as Ambrose and Reigns. 

People need to stop worrying. Ambrose and Rollins have been main event guys everywhere they have been. All 3 guys will be in the main event. All of them are good looking, have charisma, and bring intensity that most of the roster doesn't. 

Rollins is a better version of Jeff Hardy. He's a better talker than Hardy, better wrestler, and doesn't have the drug problems.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

If any of the three is gonna fail to win a World Title, it's Rollins i'm afraid.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Hopefully a Jeff Hardy type but most likely a spot monkey for the gimmick matches without the title wins but he could get MITB one day


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, Kahli counting his own pin was hilariously embarrassing, I stilled laughed tho.


I understand why they call Khali king of the botches. How somebody like that is still employed in the biggest wrestling company of the world still amazes me though.


----------



## DoubtGin

edit: didnt work


----------



## charsace

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



TJC93 said:


> Hopefully a Jeff Hardy type but most likely a spot monkey for the gimmick matches without the title wins but he could get MITB one day


Where are people getting spot monkey from? The only guy on the roster who are on Rollins level in the ring is Bryan, Lesnar, Punk, and Orton when he is on fire. In regards to athletic ability, technical ability, and psychology he is great at all of it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I look forward to future DB/Ambrose matches and a big feud.


----------



## APEX

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



markedfordeath said:


> I look forward to future DB/Ambrose matches and a big feud.


*That's great but the thread asked about Rollins...:stupid:



Id expect big things from him, I honestly thought he would have done more high flying spots by now.
I thought he would take the Jeff Hardy role, maybe he still when they split.

I think he has it in his locker.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

they should give him the IC title . Rolllins is a great wrestler and he will be a star.

They could even do a rehash of their FCW feud but over the US title, that would work as well


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



NO! said:


> He has carried the entire group during their promos backstage and *in the ring*, so I wouldn't go that far.


Ambrose carrying Shield in the ring? :ti


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> I understand why they call Khali king of the botches. How somebody like that is still employed in the biggest wrestling company of the world still amazes me though.


I know, that is just sad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> How cute is it that they considered Khali counting his own pin in the top moves of 2013 :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean-Ambrose.net uploads all of The Shield's matches to vimeo which you can view on tablets, iphones, ipads, etc.


Ah okay thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know, that is just sad.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:agree:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I don't ever see him as a ME, but he'll do well in the mid card and probably win multiple ic/us titles imo



Kalashnikov said:


> Ambrose carrying Shield in the ring? :ti


:ti

I don't see what everyone likes about him in the ring. Dude looks spastic.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The same that will happen to Dean and Roman. Be on his way to the top.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins? Repackaged as a generic mid-card high flyer. Might piss about with Kofi for a bit.


----------



## NO!

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Kalashnikov said:


> Ambrose carrying Shield in the ring? :ti


I meant the promos they've cut in the ring, not the actual wrestling. I guess I should've made that more clear.


----------



## NO!

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



abrown0718 said:


> :ti
> 
> I don't see what everyone likes about him in the ring. Dude looks spastic.


He pays attention to detail. Most of the spots in his matches are executed very carefully and there's never a wasted moment. His quirky style is exactly what draws me in. I never feel that his performances are uninspired, even in quick filler matches. That's a lot more than I can say for a lot of the other guys on the roster. He might not be an amazing pure wrestler like Bryan or as athletic as Rollins, but there's a lot more to working a match than those two things. Rollins has my vote for best wrestler in The Shield, but I think all of them have something to offer.


----------



## krai999

now notice that the only person that the woman smiled at was roman reigns 0:55.possible royal rumble winner?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

krai999 said:


> now notice that the only person that the woman smiled at was roman reigns 0:55.possible royal rumble winner?



I finally figured out why they only had Roman and not all 3 members of the shield in this commercial. What woman in her right mind would turn down having all 3 of them at once. Not I.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

My thoughts on sd:



Spoiler: spoiler



break up? what break up? The guys looked amazing tonight as a unit and I haven't seen not one sign of tension between the three of them. 




















I was a bit pissed off when I saw that the match turned into a handicap match especially after that "thing" they called a match at tlc, but overal it was a good match. Seth imitating Bryan was hilarious :lol 

Roman being a boss to the WWE's golden boy john cena :banderas. It was really satisfying to watch that spear and triple powerbomb on Cena, really made my day :mark:










I was a bit surprised when Big E enterfered at the ending, is he going the become part of a storyline against the shield?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Lapinou said:


> My thoughts on sd:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> break up? what break up? The guys looked amazing tonight as a unit and I haven't seen not one sign of tension between the three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit pissed off when I saw that the match turned into a handicap match especially after that "thing" they called a match at tlc, but overal it was a good match. Seth imitating Bryan was hilarious :lol
> 
> Roman being a boss to the WWE's golden boy john cena :banderas. It was really satisfying to watch that spear and triple powerbomb on Cena, really made my day :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit surprised when Big E enterfered at the ending, is he going the become part of a storyline against the shield?




To answer your question, if you saw spoilers for next week's smackdown you'll see why they did what they did. I think nothing more than filler for the holiday shows.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> To answer your question, if you saw spoilers for next week's smackdown you'll see why they did what they did. I think nothing more than filler for the holiday shows.


Haven't seen any spoilers yet, the website that I read spoilers on is so SLOW this week. But I think I get it what you mean


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy shit, next week Smackdown will be awesome.



Spoiler: Shield matches



All Shield members in singles action.

1. Big E Langston vs Dean Ambrose
2. Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns
3. John Cena vs Seth Rollins: said to be ppv quality and Cena's best match since returning. Also, clocking in at 17 minutes. Can't wait :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit, next week Smackdown will be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield matches
> 
> 
> 
> All Shield members in singles action.
> 
> 1. Big E Langston vs Dean Ambrose
> 2. Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns
> 3. John Cena vs Seth Rollins: said to be ppv quality and Cena's best match since returning. Also, clocking in at 17 minutes. Can't wait :mark: :mark:


omg I can't wait :mark:


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> Spoiler:  Smackdown next week
> 
> 
> 
> 3. John Cena vs Seth Rollins: said to be ppv quality and Cena's best match since returning. Also, clocking in at 17 minutes. Can't wait :mark: :mark:





Spoiler: Smackdown next week



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Spoiler: spoiler



I just saw on tumblr that they will be doing a promo next week :mark:


----------



## Telos

After almost a year of putting it off, I finally got around to watching the entire Jon Moxley Story interview. I loved the part at the end where the Smart Mark guy tried to get him to say to buy the DVD and not download it, and Mox is all like "I don't care, I'd download it". And the interviewer says that's money coming out of your pocket, and Mox responds, "Eh... whatever, I don't care if people download it, you'd download it too." :lmao

"Have fun watching wrestling, because wrestling's fun. *wink*"

Jon Moxley/Dean Ambrose being the GOAT, love that guy.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit, next week Smackdown will be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield matches
> 
> 
> 
> All Shield members in singles action.
> 
> 1. Big E Langston vs Dean Ambrose
> 2. Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns
> 3. John Cena vs Seth Rollins: said to be ppv quality and Cena's best match since returning. Also, clocking in at 17 minutes. Can't wait :mark: :mark:





and guess who wins out of all that? i had to roll my eyes


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

The guy has a lot of talent, I'm pretty sure he will go very far in the company.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> and guess who wins out of all that? i had to roll my eyes





Spoiler



I guess they had to use Seth to make Cena look good in the ring. It's a shame really.


----------



## Joshi Judas

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> and guess who wins out of all that? i had to roll my eyes


Not surprised with the results and don't see a problem tbh. Makes sense with who went over.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they had to use Seth to make Cena look good in the ring. It's a shame really.





Spoiler



Ambrose is said to lose due to distractions and some tension with his teammates. Reigns likely got a win back for his team and they left more time for the main event with Cena and Rollins. Don't mind it much though, of course Cena would go over Rollins and he isn't too bad with former indy stars- Punk, Bryan and now Rollins.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I am trying to understand from someone, even if you're a mark/fanboi of Ambrose how you could possibly think he will ever be a maineventer... 

What about him screams poster child? What about him stands out? What does he do that make people go, OH WOW!

Cause I am trying to honestly come up with something that would make me understand where any of you are coming from. I can respect you being a fan of his.. I love some of his mic work but he has the worst finisher outside of Paige and he has not been able to elevate the US title. So why on earth would he ever get the world title or even the IC?

Maybe one day I will see something but his move set is limited. Its precise, but limited. He is a a very REALISTIC seller which is my favorite part of him. When he shows pain, its believable. None of that over the top Ziggleresque bs. Dare I say it, Ambrose is one of the best sellers in the entire company on a believable scale BUT what about him is mainevent? Are we hoping for a lucky Swagger or Miz push? The days of those types of spots I think are over... 

I just don't see it guys, please help. I'm being very genuine.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



King BOOKAH said:


> I am trying to understand from someone, even if you're a mark/fanboi of Ambrose how you could possibly think he will ever be a maineventer...
> 
> What about him screams poster child? What about him stands out? What does he do that make people go, OH WOW!
> 
> Cause I am trying to honestly come up with something that would make me understand where any of you are coming from. I can respect you being a fan of his.. I love some of his mic work but he has the worst finisher outside of Paige and he has not been able to elevate the US title. So why on earth would he ever get the world title or even the IC?
> 
> Maybe one day I will see something but his move set is limited. Its precise, but limited. He is a a very REALISTIC seller which is my favorite part of him. When he shows pain, its believable. None of that over the top Ziggleresque bs. Dare I say it, Ambrose is one of the best sellers in the entire company on a believable scale BUT what about him is mainevent? Are we hoping for a lucky Swagger or Miz push? The days of those types of spots I think are over...
> 
> I just don't see it guys, please help. I'm being very genuine.


I think his main problem is his size, if he were more buff you wouldn't question his abilities


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

And beside, judge for yourself watch his indy, fcw, wwe stuff. Then If you still don't see where the hype come from, fine so be it.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> The same that will happen to Dean and Roman. Be on his way to the top.


Top of the midcard? That's the only top Ambrose and Rollins are going to. No group except Evolution has ever had all of their members become world champions and the only reason for that is because it's the one that Triple H led, so he can stroke his ego and act like it was the best one. This stable was created solely for Reigns.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Top of the midcard? That's the only top Ambrose and Rollins are going to. No group except Evolution has ever had all of their members become world champions and the only reason for that is because it's the one that Triple H led, so he can stroke his ego and act like it was the best one. *This stable was created solely for Reigns*.


In all likelihood yeah.. The "shield", makes sense now


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Top of the midcard? That's the only top Ambrose and Rollins are going to. No group except Evolution has ever had all of their members become world champions and the only reason for that is because it's the one that Triple H led, so he can stroke his ego and act like it was the best one. This stable was created solely for Reigns.


:lmao The Shield was created with the same purpose than evolution, create three future main events, pointing the fact that Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns are far more than talented than Randy Or Batista and remembering the HUGE push that The Shield has been getting. How the fuck you can think for at least a second that The Shield was created just to push Roman Reigns?

Seriously, what the fuck. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not surprised with the results and don't see a problem tbh. Makes sense with who went over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is said to lose due to distractions and some tension with his teammates. Reigns likely got a win back for his team and they left more time for the main event with Cena and Rollins. Don't mind it much though, of course Cena would go over Rollins and he isn't too bad with former indy stars- Punk, Bryan and now Rollins.





Spoiler



Well naturally one would expect that. I mean as soon as you that matchup you know who's going to win. I don't think that Rollins has won any of his singles matches so far and that's a damn shame. On the positive side, if the company is positioning him to go toe to toe with Cena, that could be a good thing right? (trying to forget about the Sandow fiasco)


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



King BOOKAH said:


> I am trying to understand from someone, even if you're a mark/fanboi of Ambrose how you could possibly think he will ever be a maineventer...
> 
> What about him screams poster child? What about him stands out? What does he do that make people go, OH WOW!
> 
> Cause I am trying to honestly come up with something that would make me understand where any of you are coming from. I can respect you being a fan of his.. I love some of his mic work but he has the worst finisher outside of Paige and he has not been able to elevate the US title. So why on earth would he ever get the world title or even the IC?
> 
> Maybe one day I will see something but his move set is limited. Its precise, but limited. He is a a very REALISTIC seller which is my favorite part of him. When he shows pain, its believable. None of that over the top Ziggleresque bs. Dare I say it, Ambrose is one of the best sellers in the entire company on a believable scale BUT what about him is mainevent? Are we hoping for a lucky Swagger or Miz push? The days of those types of spots I think are over...
> 
> I just don't see it guys, please help. I'm being very genuine.


look at my sig pic. imagine that on a poster. he screams villain. not just a plain old heel but like a villain in a horror movie. Hes the sort of heel the WWE has been missing, not someone who is a bit bad but someone who can look and act like pure evil.
I agree his finisher sucks but that can always change and his moveset can be expanded upon as he grows as a singles competitor.
him and punk got a "this is awesome" chant on RAW, he can be compelling. infact his only bad match in singles competition was against Kane and Kane hasn't had a great in ring record lately anyway. he was a stand out performer in the MITB match and when given the chance he can really pull it out the bag.
his erratic style makes him stand out. simply put. its going to make him more memorable than the clones that come in and out of the WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Why am I not surprised. A thread about Seth Rollins has desended into a thread about Ambrose. 









Where is Seth Rollins going? To be one of the most over high flying babyfaces that the WWE haven't seen in a while. His path to the top might be a bit longer but he's going to get there, guarantee it.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well naturally one would expect that. I mean as soon as you that matchup you know who's going to win. I don't think that Rollins has won any of his singles matches so far and that's a damn shame. On the positive side, if the company is positioning him to go toe to toe with Cena, that could be a good thing right? (trying to forget about the Sandow fiasco)






Spoiler: a spoiler



I was talking more along the lines of Roman winning. They had both Dean and Seth lose but of course Roman has to win....against Mark Henry. I mean come on. If you're gonna have the faces win, have them all win at least.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking more along the lines of Roman winning. They had both Dean and Seth lose but of course Roman has to win....against Mark Henry. I mean come on. If you're gonna have the faces win, have them all win at least.





Spoiler



I honestly don't care about Reigns' win tbh. I'm more concerned with the fact that they seem to refuse to put Rollins in a positive light with the crowd. Going up against Cena is a foregone conclusion. I just want the guy to get a win over someone decent.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't care about Reigns' win tbh. I'm more concerned with the fact that they seem to refuse to put Rollins in a positive light with the crowd. Going up against Cena is a foregone conclusion. I just want the guy to get a win over someone decent.






Spoiler



Any singles match Seth has been in has been top notch and the crowd always gets really into it. I don't think it really matters who wins the match to be honest. The crowd is never dead for him and appreciates all the work he puts into it. Even in the tag matches they're behind Seth. But, I do agree, he does need some singles wins one of these days.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Shenroe said:


> I think his main problem is his size, if he were more buff you wouldn't question his abilities


If Ambrose were any more buff, he'd be obviously juicing.

He's got an excellent athletic build, but he's never been all swole. He looks great now at his current stage of muscular development, he's 6'4", and he's a top talker. He'll never be the top face, but he'll surely be the Piper to that guy's Hogan.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Where is Seth Rollins going? To be one of the most over high flying babyfaces that the WWE haven't seen in a while. His path to the top might be a bit longer but he's going to get there, guarantee it.


This. All of this. People WANT to cheer for him, and he's a heel. Turn him face, turn him loose, and there's no stopping Rollins.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He ends up in mid-card hell. I'm sure someone already mentioned this.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Well, my perspective on The Shield has changed. So far, the best members are:

1. Dean Ambrose
2. Roman Reigns
3. Seth Rollins (Arguably the most boring)

If anyone hasn't seen Smackdown yet and you want to see Reigns do a superman punch on Cena, watch it.
If you're still reading this and haven't watched Smackdown yet, you're an idiot.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> *If Ambrose were any more buff, he'd be obviously juicing.*
> 
> He's got an excellent athletic build, but he's never been all swole. He looks great now at his current stage of muscular development, he's 6'4", and he's a top talker. He'll never be the top face, but he'll surely be the Piper to that guy's Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> This. All of this. People WANT to cheer for him, and he's a heel. Turn him face, turn him loose, and there's no stopping Rollins.


Wouldn't be that bad, would it?:jordan


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

CohesiveUnit said:


> Well, my perspective on The Shield has changed. So far, the best members are:
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose
> 2. Roman Reigns
> 3. Seth Rollins (Arguably the most boring)
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen Smackdown yet and you want to see Reigns do a superman punch on Cena, watch it.
> If you're still reading this and haven't watched Smackdown yet, you're an idiot.



That superman punch was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Shenroe

Yep badass move, i hope he use it as 2nd finsher or signature from now on


----------



## -XERO-

@WWEUniverse
*Yes Yes Yes we do ... Reign's got #SpearIt, how about you? .... Yes Yes Yes we do ... we've got ... **speared by Reigns!** #SmackDown*


----------



## Tomcat_1985

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Wow, I just wanted to ask you what you think of Rollins' near future, because I think since Ambrose and especially Reigns are so popular right now, he is lost in the shuffle... And now this...

Who woulda thought PPL love Seth Rollins so much... I thought Ambrose was everybodies darling on here  lolz


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Simple, face turn and expand his high flying moveset and then we will see how good Rollins really is.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Soulrollins said:


> :lmao The Shield was created with the same purpose than evolution, create three future main events, pointing the fact that Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns are far more than talented than Randy Or Batista and remembering the HUGE push that The Shield has been getting. How the fuck you can think for at least a second that The Shield was created just to push Roman Reigns?
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck. :lol


Talent doesn't matter, the WWE pushes whoever is in the right political circle and that's it. How can I think for at least a second that The Shield was created just to push Roman Reigns? You'll find out first hand how when they break up and Ambrose and Rollins go the way of Dolph Ziggler while Roman Reigns is beating Randy Orton for the WWE title in PPV main events.

Even if their goal was to make all of them stars at first (and I don't believe that for a second, at most Reigns and Ambrose while Rollins is left out), there is no way in HELL that Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins is ever touching the world championship as long as there's one, single championship and not two. It's never going to happen, just like it's never going to happen for most of this roster. The days of several main eventers are officially over, we're going back to the 1980's. And not for the better.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Shenroe said:


> Wouldn't be that bad, would it?:jordan


:ann1


----------



## World's Best

Rollins will be Jeff Hardy 2.0

Meanwhile, I see Reigns going straight into the top mid, into the main event and possibly feuding with The Rock into Mania, while Ambrose being a jobbed out midcard heel as the WWE doesn't like heels and they generally have shit booking and are lost in the fray.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

John Cena VS. Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns VS. Mark Henry
Big E Langston VS. Dean Ambrose

for next week's Smackdown


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Reigns debuted a new finisher as commentators put it as the "Superman Punch"!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

CohesiveUnit said:


> Well, my perspective on The Shield has changed. So far, the best members are:
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose
> 2. Roman Reigns
> 3. Seth Rollins (Arguably the most boring)
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen Smackdown yet and you want to see Reigns do a superman punch on Cena, watch it.
> If you're still reading this and haven't watched Smackdown yet, you're an idiot.


If you think he's boring you should watch his Tyler Black indie matches and by far he has the best moveset from The Shield. He just hasn't showed his full potential yet. Wait till you see Cena vs Rollins. People who went to the show live said this was the best match out of all the singles matches.:cheer


----------



## -XERO-

TheVipersGirl said:


> Reigns debuted a new finisher as commentators put it as the "Superman Punch"!


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit, next week Smackdown will be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield matches
> 
> 
> 
> All Shield members in singles action.
> 
> 1. Big E Langston vs Dean Ambrose
> 2. Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns
> 3. John Cena vs Seth Rollins: said to be ppv quality and Cena's best match since returning. Also, clocking in at 17 minutes. Can't wait :mark: :mark:


fuck...17 minutes of pure awesomeness. I dont think i can be able to watch the whole thing without freaking out so much.:lmao:cheer


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Seth is just way too hyper tonight_

























~~


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww sethie you're so adorable. :3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Spoiler



He's occasionally won against an Uso in singles matches and against Goldust once in Main Event. As for Reigns' win, I don't mind it. The matches happened back to back and Big E, Henry, Cena and The Shield were all present ringside for all the matches I believe. So they likely had Ambrose lose the first match and Reigns pick up the win to even the score before Cena beat Rollins. It's why I think they didn't have Reigns face Cena too. Will have to wait and see how it goes I guess.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Double post.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Shenroe said:


> I think his main problem is his size, if he were more buff you wouldn't question his abilities


His size has NOTHING to do with it lol.. I like Bryan and he's smaller as is Rollins.. Ambrose isn't that small at all and I have seen most of his indy work. Did you not see me referencing it earlier. my point still stands that other than a unique style on the mic, what else does he have? He's not explosive, not powerful, not super technical, not a high flyer, not powerful.. He is a very clean and efficient fighter. Spends much too much time meandering in the ring. Its his "style" I know but he has a way about slowing down match momentum. In the ring with guys likr Bryan and Big E I have seen him take some heavy damage due to being too slow to react to their speed. Hell he just got stitches out from colliding with big E.

He is still good, I agree. Mid card caliber but upper mid card? Maybe.. Maineventer? I don't see it, not even by accident. How the hell do you market a guy like Ambrose?


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

i really don't get ambrose being so popular. his singles matches against bigger wrestlers have been poor and the rest were ok to good. not exactly anything to get excited about. there's more to it than promos and look.

seth rollins is clearly the best wrestler of the shield.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



GoToSl33p said:


> Simple, face turn and expand his high flying moveset and then we will see how good Rollins really is.



Here are some moveset compilations:cheer


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Eddie Ray said:


> look at my sig pic. imagine that on a poster. he screams villain. not just a plain old heel but like a villain in a horror movie. Hes the sort of heel the WWE has been missing, not someone who is a bit bad but someone who can look and act like pure evil.
> I agree his finisher sucks but that can always change and his moveset can be expanded upon as he grows as a singles competitor.
> him and punk got a "this is awesome" chant on RAW, he can be compelling. infact his only bad match in singles competition was against Kane and Kane hasn't had a great in ring record lately anyway. he was a stand out performer in the MITB match and when given the chance he can really pull it out the bag.
> his erratic style makes him stand out. simply put. its going to make him more memorable than the clones that come in and out of the WWE.



The type of villain you speak of is more so the Wyatts..


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just want to say holy shit how good did The Shield make Cena look on this week's Smackdown. Some of the best in-ring work that I've seen from him. 

Anyone else think they may just may unify the Intercontinental/US - or least plant the seeds for a tease with this to keep their options open obviously with Ambrose/Langston already facing off and now with the Big E save.

Edit: or they are gunning for Langston/Reigns for IC title?


----------



## NeyNey

Had no time to watch SD yet, but Reigns doing the Superman Punch again makes me fucking excited!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: I LOVE that move, god damn!!! :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> Reigns debuted a new finisher as commentators put it as the "Superman Punch"!


:banderas :banderas
But he has done this move before. I think it was against Cena as well. He just hasn't done it recently. My memory isn't that bad Michael Cole.

The boys looked like a solid unit through out the entire match. It was wonderfully entertaining. :clap


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



King BOOKAH said:


> The type of villain you speak of is more so the Wyatts..


yes they are also horror movie esque but I meant more of the cold, calculating psychopath. he looks more like the type to pick up women in bars and murder them rather than the 'deliverance' style they were going with for the wyatts.

the problem with the wyatts is that they are very specific...I think they can only go so far with the gimmick before it gets old...and i'm speaking as a fan of the wyatts.

Ambrose is more of a 3D character who would have more freedom to switch it up every now and then.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> If WWE's smart, he'll go into an immediate face turn and start using his repertoire of high flyer moves. He'll win the crowd over in a heartbeat. He was over as fuck on FCW/NXT.
> 
> (I think Ambrose v. Rollins II, in the vein of their FCW rivalry could really put butts in the seats.)


This. 

Ideally if they are going to have The Shield face off in a three-way then I think Rollins should pick up the title and utilise the US Belt as someone sort of crusierweight title. Bring back high-flying wrestling and essentially become the backbone of the division.

He'll probably have a slow rise to the top but that really isn't a bad thing. The guy is only what - 26/27. I mean it's better for all members to The Shield to just have a slow rise because they really will be the guys for the next couple of years. Allows more of a connection to be created with the audience and for character development to occurs organically. 

It'll be a path similar to Hardy's in that he'll be over and eventually get given the higher tier titles. However, unlike Hardy he won't shoot himself in the foot when he finally gets there. Rollins is legit. He hasn't really touched his move set since he has been on the main roster and for those of us who have watched Ambrose before WWE - we know the same can be said about him. This is totally understandable, the guys are just starting out so why give up all your best assets and cut yourselves short? Leaves both the wrestler/Vince out of pocket in the long term.

edit: those of you also commenting on how Ambrose is pigeonholed as a heel, well arguably you could say the same about Rollins being face. As much as I think he is awesome, sometimes Rollins comes off a whiny as heel because it's not his niche. Works both ways. However I'm pretty sure both of them could switch it up if need be. Not all heels have to be chicken shits and not all faces have to be go get'um, drink your milk and do your push ups kinda characters. Austin was arguably a face but was nothing like that. It can work. 

A face is only as good as the heel he is up against and vice versa. Which is why someone like Ambrose is a solid figure for WWE future. He is such a great heel when he really gets into his stride - and that is where his value comes in (plus he is solid on the mic and good in the ring). He can make people cheer for your faces. (know this isn't an Ambrose thread but think that it relates with talking about where Rollins' lies in the future)


----------



## Chrome

That Superman Punch. :banderas

Should give it a better name than the Superman Punch though, like "Reigns Supreme" or something.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow that superman punch is epic. :mark:
So much for the naysayers who say he has only 2 moves.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just want to say holy shit how good did The Shield make Cena look on this week's Smackdown. Some of the best in-ring work that I've seen from him.
> 
> Anyone else think they may just may unify the Intercontinental/US - or least plant the seeds for a tease with this to keep their options open obviously with Ambrose/Langston already facing off and now with the Big E save.
> 
> Edit: or they are gunning for Langston/Reigns for IC title?


I was wondering that to. Reigns and Big E face off got a nice little reaction and could be interesting if done right. Hard to say with Reigns at the moment part of me feels that it will be him amd Dean feuding soon. Part of me feels it might be him and Big E while, I'm not counting outt Reigns as a potential rumble winner yet either.


----------



## Eulonzo

Loved seeing The Shield being dominant once again on SmackDown, despite them not winning.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Talent doesn't matter, the WWE pushes whoever is in the right political circle and that's it. How can I think for at least a second that The Shield was created just to push Roman Reigns? You'll find out first hand how when they break up and Ambrose and Rollins go the way of Dolph Ziggler while Roman Reigns is beating Randy Orton for the WWE title in PPV main events.
> 
> Even if their goal was to make all of them stars at first (and I don't believe that for a second, at most Reigns and Ambrose while Rollins is left out), there is no way in HELL that Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins is ever touching the world championship as long as there's one, single championship and not two. It's never going to happen, just like it's never going to happen for most of this roster. The days of several main eventers are officially over, we're going back to the 1980's. And not for the better.


Man, they have two of the most talented upcoming stars in their roster, and you think they will be jobbers while Roman (that is the least talented and have leat experience of the three) will being pushed just because he's two inches taller? 










Are you seriously think Vince is a schizophrenic child or you're just trolling of strange manner?

Rollins= Future top face money maker
Ambrose= Future GOATs top heel.
Seriously, i will laugh at remember this post when Rollins vs Ambrose becomes the headline of a future PPV.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Soulrollins said:


> Man, they have two of the most talented upcoming stars in their roster, and you think they will be jobbers while Roman (that is the least talented and have leat experience of the three) will being pushed just because he's two inches taller?


Reigns isn't two inches taller. Ambrose slouches. He's been billed as 6'3" - 6'4" the entirety of his career. And Rollins isn't a vanilla midget by any stretch of the imagination. 6'1" is a perfectly respectable height for a future world champ :cena4


----------



## CROOK-94

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

I'm not too sure, he might just fizzle out in the background.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> Reigns isn't two inches taller. Ambrose slouches. He's been billed as 6'3" - 6'4" the entirety of his career. And Rollins isn't a vanilla midget by any stretch of the imagination. 6'1" is a perfectly respectable height for a future world champ :cena4


Nah.. Ambrose is truly 6'2, i have been noticed that he is basically the same height than me, he really doesn't look that tall against Rollins.

Whatever is funny how people complain about their heights, when they both are more taller than John Cena and have relatively athletic bodies.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Look, WWE can either use him right or use him wrong. Right now, in The Shield, his potential isn't being used very well if at all. And it shows because he is boring. Lets face it. There is no doubt in my mind that he could be an excellent face once The Shield no longer exists. He'll have more of a reaction than he did in FCW, obviously because he'll be in front of 15,000+ people. Like someone said, allow him access to his full move-set, and away he will go.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Why the fuck did Ambrose have to be put up against Langston? He deserves better than that. More importantly, why the hell is WWE ignoring the fact that he hasn't had to defend his US Title(that's right guys, he has a US Title in case you forgot) for a long time. I really wouldn't blame anyone for getting he had the title. It's almost as if it just part of his attire at this point.


----------



## Eulonzo

DAT SPEAR ON CENA, THOUGH. :mark:


Christmas Chrome said:


> That Superman Punch. :banderas
> 
> Should give it a better name than the Superman Punch though, like "Reigns Supreme" or something.


Eh, that's just as corny of a name.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> :banderas :banderas
> But he has done this move before. I think it was against Cena as well. He just hasn't done it recently. My memory isn't that bad Michael Cole.
> 
> The boys looked like a solid unit through out the entire match. It was wonderfully entertaining. :clap



wwe thinks we have the brain of a fish and forget things after a week or so. That superman punch is a real thing of beauty, but they should really give it a cooler name though.











First thing I saw on tumblr today


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Why the fuck did Ambrose have to be put up against Langston? He deserves better than that. More importantly, why the hell is WWE ignoring the fact that he hasn't had to defend his US Title(that's right guys, he has a US Title in case you forgot) for a long time. I really wouldn't blame anyone for getting he had the title. It's almost as if it just part of his attire at this point.


Why? It's champion vs champion. I'm just glad that he isn't feuding with the miz at this point. The only other mid card babyfaces besides Kofi are Sin cara, Xavier Woods, R-Truth and Santino. Big E doesn't look so bad now does he?

P.S. Ziggler has been excluded because he's more upper mid card.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Asenath said:


> If Ambrose were any more buff, he'd be obviously juicing.
> 
> He's got an excellent athletic build, but he's never been all swole. He looks great now at his current stage of muscular development, he's 6'4", and he's a top talker. He'll never be the top face, but he'll surely be the Piper to that guy's Hogan.


I agree with you substantively, but do we really think that Ambrose is 6'4"? I don't buy that for a second. I know WWE inflates the height and weight of their guys but this one to me seems particularly unbelievable…

Doesn't really matter anyway of course, Ambrose is special because of his character/mic ability. He has barely gotten to show off any of that in the Shield, when they break up and he gets to play his character more fully, then I think everyone who's not already a fan will be like "OK damn this dude is legit."


----------



## Tony

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He could become a mid-card babyface fighting for the IC/US title and delivering solid to great matches weekly.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

CohesiveUnit said:


> Why the fuck did Ambrose have to be put up against Langston? He deserves better than that. More importantly, why the hell is WWE ignoring the fact that he hasn't had to defend his US Title(that's right guys, he has a US Title in case you forgot) for a long time. I really wouldn't blame anyone for getting he had the title. It's almost as if it just part of his attire at this point.


I would honestly like Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder, Dolph Ziggler, Fandango at least to go for that US title. Creative hasn't done one bit and I don't blame Dean at all if people start calling him the worst US Champion, since there's no defense title match at all.


----------



## Callisto

CohesiveUnit said:


> Why the fuck did Ambrose have to be put up against Langston? He deserves better than that. More importantly, why the hell is WWE ignoring the fact that he hasn't had to defend his US Title(that's right guys, he has a US Title in case you forgot) for a long time. I really wouldn't blame anyone for getting he had the title. It's almost as if it just part of his attire at this point.


Logic would suggest that Ambrose at some point will defend his title against his teammates, presumably at Wrestlemania. Or at least, that's what I expect as of now.

Right now, the focus should be kept on the shifting dynamic of The Shield. Patience, my friend.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

LOL @ Ambrose being 6'4" or anything close to it. Reigns MIGHT be 6'4" on a good day..


Also Rollins has had to hold back A LOT. He is probably one of the best wrestlers on the entire roster. If you don't believe that then you haven't seen any of his indy or NXT work. The kid is a bad mofo and innovative. He had a new finisher every month.

More so than any other member of the Shield has he been held back because they don't want any one particular person to stand out too much, especially if it hurts the obvious coddling and protection of reigns. based on their indy and NXT work Ambrose and Reigns aren't in Rollins league and wouldn't be able to match up with him in the ring. Before they made him into the whiny coachy nagger of the group he was a high flying definite maineventer. Not till they sacked him with these guys did people even question it.


----------



## jewels14

Okay judging on rollins height (6'2 he said so himself on formspring) and that they all wear the same shoe soles, id say ambrose 6'2 reigns no taller tgan 6'2 1/2...lol im sad


----------



## The Smark One

Possibly the best superman punch ever. That athletic for a big guy like roman


----------



## CohesiveUnit

TehJerichoFan said:


> Logic would suggest that Ambrose at some point will defend his title against his teammates, presumably at Wrestlemania. Or at least, that's what I expect as of now.
> 
> Right now, the focus should be kept on the shifting dynamic of The Shield. Patience, my friend.


I guess I let *justice* get to my head. Sorry about that everyone!

Also, I forgot that there were other worthless mid-carders, and was comparing Langston to the 'top' wrestlers. So yeah, I guess Langston isn't too bad.


----------



## TeriAdele

Wonder if they'll give the IC title to Roman so Ambrose won't be the only Shield member walking around with a title. (But Langston just got that title and he seems to be getting a push of his own) 

They could have Ambrose vs Langston to unify the US title and IC title (That'd be sad to see happen)

I feel Rollins is just getting left out of this whole breakdown of The Shield.

That tornado DDT that Cena did last night on SmackDown...what a surprise. I think my jaw might have dropped.


----------



## DareDevil

I really enjoyed their match, even though supercena was involved, he pretty much got the crap beat out of him. And I'm cool with that! Seth Rollins was a boss, as usual. Same with Dean and Roman and his Thor like punch on the ring, I swear sometimes I think that dude flies. Too much hanging out with Seth gave him that ability.


----------



## tbp82

Its kinda ironic that at first when Ambrose won the US Title Ambrose fans were giddy because they thought it meant WWE saw more in him than Reigns but since then Reigns\Rolluns have been treated much better than Ambrose especially Reigns.


----------



## Solefool

Looks like Roman Reigns is a big fan of the movie Troy. That running jump punch thing he did to Cena on Smackdown was Achilles signature sword thrust in the film.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Solefool said:


> Looks like Roman Reigns is a big fan of the movie Troy. That running jump punch thing he did to Cena on Smackdown was Achilles signature sword thrust in the film.


Ha, I thought it looked familiar.

From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*. However, it'll take him a good ten years at least, to get on the same level as Ambrose.


----------



## NeyNey

CohesiveUnit said:


> From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*.


:floyd1


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins stood out when the Wyatt's and the Shield had their altercation. He manned up to Harper which only lasted a few seconds but it was a true showing of him being this fearless guy. The Shield has always been about their being no leader and Reigns' power bomb and spear is really the only in ring differential of the group. 

Hopefully management push all three guys to the moon.

A WWE main event of Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Bryan, Punk, Sheamus, Wyatt's and Cesaro just sounds so good with Cena and Orton moving into more of an Undertaker type special attraction role. All three of the Shield have done extremely well in all their main events and hopefully they stay at the top. With only one title though, we will see how these guys go.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Midcard babyface.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Matt_Yoda

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins is easily my favorite member of the Shield so I hope that he attains some good measure of success after the inevitable breakup. He could be a great tag team wrestler or midcard fixture to build around.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Ha, I thought it looked familiar.
> 
> From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*. However, it'll take him a good ten years at least, to get on the same level as Ambrose.


You're seeing things wrong.


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


>


:lol:lol:lol:lol the lengths people go.... Tbh, I would've done the same


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Ha, I thought it looked familiar.
> 
> From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*. However, it'll take him a good ten years at least, to get on the same level as Ambrose.


----------



## TeriAdele

Just worked it out; tomorrow it’ll be 8 weeks since Dean Ambrose last defended his US title!!!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Well, I'm sorry that I don't kiss every Shield member's ass. Okay, fine, I need to relax. WWE's booking of them has been horrendous as of late, and it's crowding my judgement. Maybe it isn't Rollins' fault that he can't entertain.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

CohesiveUnit said:


> Ha, I thought it looked familiar.
> 
> From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*. However, it'll take him a good ten years at least, to get on the same level as Ambrose.


:flip
that's so rude for you to say. rollins is not getting worst. wwe is just not letting him use half of his moveset while he's still in the shield. by far he has one of the best moveset in the roster and is the underdog of the shield. have you seen his ring of honor, indie promotion matches? he has an amazing highflyer gimmick. he may not have the look or the mic skills but when it comes to wrestling skills and selling skills he has it. dont say that he is the worst just because wwe is not doing anything to him, because of reigns' push and ambrose getting the single title shot.

wait till you see him with cena next week or when he turns face. maybe itll change your mind.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CohesiveUnit said:


> Ha, I thought it looked familiar.
> 
> From the way things are looking, Rollins is getting worse, and Reigns is getting better. Or maybe I'm just seeing things wrong. Reigns is getting better and overshadowing the less talented, *coughRollinscough*. However, it'll take him a good ten years at least, to get on the same level as Ambrose.





CohesiveUnit said:


> Well, I'm sorry that I don't kiss every Shield member's ass. Okay, fine, I need to relax. WWE's booking of them has been horrendous as of late, and it's crowding my judgement. Maybe it isn't Rollins' fault that he can't entertain.












So you're saying that Rollins (who has a FAR better moveset then the other two) is less talented then the other two :lmao. Ambrose is my favorite since day one, but I admid that Rollins will ALWAYS outshine hime in the ring when it comes to inring skills. Like what people said before wwe holds him down, the same can be said about Ambrose. Go check out his indy and fcw/nxt matches and then come back and judge him.


----------



## joekeig

Look at rollins Indy tapes and FCW/nxt tapes. He was awesome. I'll go as far as to say he has top 3 skillsets in the WWE. I see him following cm punk pre pipe bomb and hopefully he gets his one shot like punk did


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


>


Rather this than some female with a push up bra, trout pout duckface and really bad blonde dye job with hair extensions :lmao


----------



## Deptford

tbp82 said:


> Its kinda ironic that at first when Ambrose won the US Title Ambrose fans were giddy because they thought it meant WWE saw more in him than Reigns but since then Reigns\Rolluns have been treated much better than Ambrose especially Reigns.


That's how the U.S. title works. Sure, WWE officials are gonna say it's the person who makes the belt and not the other way around, but there is a thing called booking too... It's odd bc they are willing to try and test people out with the IC belt and give them a bone or two but you just sit there and hold onto the U.S. belt while everyone else jumps over you on the roster. It's been that way forever and I don't see how management thinks it's a wrestler's responsibility to get booked decently and make himself relevant without nay feuds or mic time? 

THE U.S. belt is one of the worst things to happen to WWE and having it is probably up there with the worst things that can happen to you as a wrestler and I just can't wait until Ambrose gets that damn thing as far away from him as possible.


----------



## Soulrollins

CohesiveUnit said:


> Well, I'm sorry that I don't kiss every Shield member's ass. Okay, fine, I need to relax. WWE's booking of them has been horrendous as of late, and it's crowding my judgement. Maybe it isn't Rollins' fault that he can't entertain.




Rollis can't entertain? Just imagine The Shield matches without Rollins, he's the only reason why The Shield has been getting great matches... The guy CARRIES the others two.

I like Reigns, but there's no chance in this fucking hell that he can be more talented than Rollins. :lol


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## CALΔMITY

Just caught that pic on tumblr. Dayum. :yum:


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Seth Rollins...... Yoooooou're fiiiiiiiiiiired!!!!!


----------



## Osize10

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Bryn vs Rollins in a buried alive match


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



jewels14 said:


> Okay judging on rollins height (6'2 he said so himself on formspring) and that they all wear the same shoe soles, id say ambrose 6'2 reigns no taller tgan 6'2 1/2...lol im sad


formspring? he does not have formspring (there's no such thing anymore), he only has twitter and instagram. to whoever you are talking to is a fake.
why are you commenting about their height where this thread doesn't have anything to do with it at all?:lmao


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> Ideally if they are going to have The Shield face off in a three-way then I think Rollins should pick up the title and utilise the US Belt as someone sort of crusierweight title. Bring back high-flying wrestling and essentially become the backbone of the division.
> 
> He'll probably have a slow rise to the top but that really isn't a bad thing. The guy is only what - 26/27. I mean it's better for all members to The Shield to just have a slow rise because they really will be the guys for the next couple of years. Allows more of a connection to be created with the audience and for character development to occurs organically.
> 
> *It'll be a path similar to Hardy's* in that he'll be over and eventually get given the higher tier titles. However, unlike Hardy he won't shoot himself in the foot when he finally gets there. Rollins is legit. He hasn't really touched his move set since he has been on the main roster and for those of us who have watched Ambrose before WWE - we know the same can be said about him. This is totally understandable, the guys are just starting out so why give up all your best assets and cut yourselves short? Leaves both the wrestler/Vince out of pocket in the long term.
> 
> edit: those of you also commenting on how Ambrose is pigeonholed as a heel, well arguably you could say the same about Rollins being face. As much as I think he is awesome, sometimes Rollins comes off a whiny as heel because it's not his niche. Works both ways. However I'm pretty sure both of them could switch it up if need be. Not all heels have to be chicken shits and not all faces have to be go get'um, drink your milk and do your push ups kinda characters. Austin was arguably a face but was nothing like that. It can work.
> 
> A face is only as good as the heel he is up against and vice versa. Which is why someone like Ambrose is a solid figure for WWE future. He is such a great heel when he really gets into his stride - and that is where his value comes in (plus he is solid on the mic and good in the ring). He can make people cheer for your faces. (know this isn't an Ambrose thread but think that it relates with talking about where Rollins' lies in the future)


I do hope Creative goes to Hardy's and with a mix of CM Punk pre pipebomb. He'll be a top midcard babyface that's for sure. Just hope they dont mess it up. cant wait till the shield breaks up and rollins turns face.:mark:


----------



## Walter_White

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

When the Shield first started I felt like Rollins was going to be the break-out star. He has that natural babyface look. Personally, I think he could be at the top of the main card in 5-7 years. but how the WWE is going it looks like Reigns will be in that spot with Ambrose being possibly the top heel


----------



## CohesiveUnit

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



Walter_White said:


> When the Shield first started I felt like Rollins was going to be the break-out star. He has that natural babyface look. Personally, I think he could be at the top of the main card in 5-7 years. but how the WWE is going it looks like Reigns will be in that spot with Ambrose being possibly the top heel


You've got everything right except for the part about Rollins being the top babyface in 5-7 years. By that time, he'll be older than CM Punk, and that's way too old. Take a look at that boring fool people call Langston. You can clearly tell that they want him to become a babyface. They're going to have an easier time working with Rollins once The Shield disbands because:

1. He's more talented
2. He's more talented
3. He's more talented


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Punk is 35. In 5 years, Rollins will be 32. It's completely possible.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Lapinou said:


> So you're saying that Rollins (who has a FAR better moveset then the other two) is less talented then the other two :lmao. Ambrose is my favorite since day one, but I admid that Rollins will ALWAYS outshine hime in the ring when it comes to inring skills. Like what people said before wwe holds him down, the same can be said about Ambrose. Go check out his indy and fcw/nxt matches and then come back and judge him.


Dude, I've watched the feud between Ambrose and Rollins in FCW. They were amazing. The matches, the promos(mostly from Ambrose of course), just everything. There's no doubt in my mind that Rollins is an excellent wrestler. Rollins does have a better move-set, however, I've been saying with how WWE is booking him and The Shield, they aren't being used to their full potential. WWE is making Rollins look more boring compared to the others in The Shield.

When a Shield match is announced, I expect this from all three in particular:

1. Ambrose to look like a complete whack-job, with that his mishmash of a variety-based move-set
2. Reigns to do his power moves; he's practically the only wrestler that does them well if at all
3. Rollins to do constant high-flying and technical moves that keeps you on the edge of your seat

I pretty much described their work in FCW, minus Reigns who was way too green back then.


----------



## UCSM

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins is going to be the MOST successful shield member. He is talented as fuck, but I suspect that his rise to the top will be slow, more like CM Punk. He will surpass Reigns and Ambrose, I am sure of it.


----------



## TheWeasel

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He's going to be a Jeff Hardy esque face but much more talented and not a trainwreck.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He'll probably take Kofi's spot. He's better in the ring than Kofi, has already built up more credibility and can sell like a mother fucker. Expect him to take every new heel's finishing move a thousand times.


----------



## tbp82

Anyone who's seen my post knows Roman Reigns is my favorite wrestler right now but as far as his moveset goes I think he needs to work on his punches. I think Romans moveset doesn't need anything else he just needs to base his matches around punches similiar to The Rock, Austun, and Hogan.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Anyone who's seen my post knows Roman Reigns is my favorite wrestler right now but as far as his moveset goes I think he needs to work on his punches. I think Romans moveset doesn't need anything else he just needs to base his matches around punches similiar to The Rock, Austun, and Hogan.


I think most wrestlers must throw more punches, there's too much kicks and rest holds nowadays


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



witcher said:


> Rollins will do fine. Ambrose will go the miz way. Good on mic sucks on everything else


hate to agree with that to a point, but he is kinda mediocre to slightly above average in the ring. i think he's so popular here cuz of his gay following and promos. rollins is clearly the most talented in the ring out of the 3. not even close.


----------



## Deptford

Taker has the best punches. I always loved his. 
but yeaah punches/clotheslines > dropkicks/kicks imo.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

He's gonna flow around the midcard and flirt main event matches but will never win the big one until maybe by the end of his career like how Jeff did in his last run with WWE


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

If they do decide to bring in a Light-Heavyweight or Cruiserweight title in; he'd be a perfect fit for that division imo. 

Alternatively, with the US Title being one of three male singles titles, its image should be getting promoted and improved, and made into a relatively big deal. So a Triple Threat between all of the Shield members for it at WM would be good and a perfect platform for a Rollins face turn and eventual feud with Ambrose because Reigns would probably win said Triple Threat to leave the other two to feud.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Reigns might be the one heavily pushed, but doesn't mean he'll actually get over with the fans...I bet Rollins gets more over than Reigns..and the WWE will be in a tough spot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Rollins has probably improved a shit ton on the mic. So now he should be alright in standard promos. He'll probably have that one important match that will completely make him, and WWE will take solid notice of it and push him hard. He'll appeal to the ladies with ease. I see him doing solid on his own tbh.


----------



## charsace

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*



ThatWeirdMincePie said:


> If they do decide to bring in a Light-Heavyweight or Cruiserweight title in; he'd be a perfect fit for that division imo.
> 
> Alternatively, with the US Title being one of three male singles titles, its image should be getting promoted and improved, and made into a relatively big deal. So a Triple Threat between all of the Shield members for it at WM would be good and a perfect platform for a Rollins face turn and eventual feud with Ambrose because Reigns would probably win said Triple Threat to leave the other two to feud.


Why do you guys want the LHW division back? So that the WWE can make fun of it some more and use it to bury guys like Rollins and Daniel Bryan?


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> I think most wrestlers must throw more punches, there's too much kicks and rest holds nowadays


Agreed. Look at The Rock or for us who respect the past Jerry Lawler from his Memphis days these two had great ring psycology and could tell a story in the ring. Today way to many wrestlets think that doing a Triple Moonsault 450 splash makes them a good wrestler.


----------



## Ejean830

TheVipersGirl said:


> John Cena VS. Seth Rollins
> Roman Reigns VS. Mark Henry
> Big E Langston VS. Dean Ambrose
> 
> for next week's Smackdown


WOAH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ejean830

krai999 said:


> now notice that the only person that the woman smiled at was roman reigns 0:55.possible royal rumble winner?


I actually noticed this too-don't think it means he's winning, just furthering the face turn which is coming very soon. 

And hey, I would smile too! And at Punk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

I think I just died.


----------



## Bad For Business

So by putting Rollins against Cena, they're already burying him. Damn, must have seen that he's too popular online. Thank god it wasn't Ambrose though. Can't they just bury Reigns instead? The other 2 are legit stars (if used properly), Reigns can barely wrestle, he just looks good.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I think I just died.


They were made for each other. Forget AJ. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bad For Business said:


> So by putting Rollins against Cena, they're already burying him. Damn, must have seen that he's too popular online. Thank god it wasn't Ambrose though. Can't they just bury Reigns instead? The other 2 are legit stars (if used properly), Reigns can barely wrestle, he just looks good.


I prefer to look at it positively and think that they gave him the best wrestling opponent out of the three. I mean if kayfabe Rollins can keep up with Cena and show off his skills, it's a good thing right? (ignores the whole Sandow fiasco)


----------



## Da Silva

tbp82 said:


> Agreed. Look at The Rock or for us who respect the past Jerry Lawler from his Memphis days these two had great ring psycology and could tell a story in the ring. Today way to many wrestlets think that doing a Triple Moonsault 450 splash makes them a good wrestler.


To be fair, triple moonsault 450 splashes are pretty good.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I think the Superman Punch is a far better finisher than the spear.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> I think the Superman Punch is a far better finisher than the spear.


It does look way cooler.:agree:


----------



## SOSheamus

As far as this breakup angle goes...They need to tease it to the point where you believe it will happen. Then have them sort their problems out and bring them back to the point where everything is all good and then out of nowhere without any tease whatsoever that it's coming, it happens.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> They were made for each other. Forget AJ. :lol


Right? Screw AJ!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CohesiveUnit said:


> Dude, I've watched the feud between Ambrose and Rollins in FCW. They were amazing. The matches, the promos(mostly from Ambrose of course), just everything. There's no doubt in my mind that Rollins is an excellent wrestler. Rollins does have a better move-set, however, I've been saying with how WWE is booking him and The Shield, they aren't being used to their full potential. WWE is making Rollins look more boring compared to the others in The Shield.
> 
> When a Shield match is announced, I expect this from all three in particular:
> 
> 1. Ambrose to look like a complete whack-job, with that his mishmash of a variety-basedmove-set
> 2. Reigns to do his power moves; he's practically the only wrestler that does them well if at all
> 3. Rollins to do constant high-flying and technical moves that keeps you on the edge of your seat
> 
> I pretty much described their work in FCW, minus Reigns who was way too green back then.


I'm not a dude. And if you post messages like this one above people can relate and understand why you think Rollins is the less talented of the three. Not like that one message where you you say that he can't entertain.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TheFranticJane said:


> I think the Superman Punch is a far better finisher than the spear.


I don't know if its better, but its really nice to watch it looks like he's flying sometimes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right? Screw AJ!


When I think about it, though, I'm not necessarily shipping "Phil Brooks". AJ can have him. :lol if they start having a thing in kayfabe again, though...sorry AJ.


----------



## tbp82

Wrestlemania 20 John Cena wins US Title to star his run toward the top of WWE Cena hit the top of WWE at Wrestlemania 21by winning the WWE Title. Is Roman Reigns headed toward that same scenario with those same two titles at Wrestlemania 30 and 31?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

I sense that WWE are going to break Kane's Rumble record with Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> When I think about it, though, I'm not necessarily shipping "Phil Brooks". AJ can have him. :lol if they start having a thing in kayfabe again, though...sorry AJ.


Yeah, we're not shipping Jonathan Good and Phil Brooks. We are shipping Dean Ambrose and CM Punk.


----------



## PUNKY

^^^ did anyone see calahart's pic of ambrose and punk on tumblr ? can't remember if she's posted it on here before but it's great. and as youv'e probably guessed i ship ambrose and punk as well.


----------



## cindel25

If I can be serious for a moment....









I quite like this three vs three match. The shield acting all sassy and cocky and the constant teasing of Big E. 

Did you see PERFECT FLAWLESS HAIR looked at Big E & smirk? That was beautiful.









Did you see THE COMMUNITY DICK(I took a surf ride on that bad boy) laughing with glee?









Did you see THE CHEERLEADER be all like "Boy Bye" standing over CM Punk?









Yes, yes, I really like that match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> If I can be serious for a moment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like this three vs three match. The shield acting all sassy and cocky and the constant teasing of Big E.
> 
> Did you see PERFECT FLAWLESS HAIR looked at Big E & smirk? That was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see THE COMMUNITY DICK(I took a surf ride on that bad boy) laughing with glee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see THE CHEERLEADER be all like "Boy Bye" standing over CM Punk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I really like that match.


THIS. POST. IS. EVERYTHING. :faint:


Yes it was a delightful little match. Samoan Remy got lots of pretty face time when he first came down to the ring. Although he did make me laugh at the end when both Seth and Dean got thrown out of the ring and he steps over Dean like yesterday's news and then goes and picks up Seth ever so gently, makes sure that he's okay and then pulls up Dean roughly by his shirt :lol Poor Dean gets no love.


----------



## DareDevil

OMG Batista is returning, I already want to see a feud between him and Roman Reigns.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Batista vs Roman Reigns = Best for Business_:cheer


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Bad For Business said:


> So by putting Rollins against Cena, they're already burying him. Damn, must have seen that he's too popular online. Thank god it wasn't Ambrose though. Can't they just bury Reigns instead? The other 2 are legit stars (if used properly), Reigns can barely wrestle, he just looks good.


So they're burying Rollins by putting him against the #1 guy in the business in a competitive match? :aries2


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> OMG Batista is returning, I already want to see a feud between him and Roman Reigns.


That's the same thing I was thinking.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> ^^^ did anyone see calahart's pic of ambrose and punk on tumblr ? can't remember if she's posted it on here before but it's great. and as youv'e probably guessed i ship ambrose and punk as well.


I don't post my ship drawings up in here, but hey I'm glad you like them. 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, we're not shipping Jonathan Good and Phil Brooks. We are shipping Dean Ambrose and CM Punk.


Ah yes. Earlier I actually found out on accident that his name was John Good, but that was after I posted that. haha I was always too lazy to look up his bio.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> OMG Batista is returning, I already want to see a feud between him and Roman Reigns.


I know I hope this happens so bad. :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> If I can be serious for a moment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like this three vs three match. The shield acting all sassy and cocky and the constant teasing of Big E.
> 
> Did you see PERFECT FLAWLESS HAIR looked at Big E & smirk? That was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see THE COMMUNITY DICK(I took a surf ride on that bad boy) laughing with glee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see THE CHEERLEADER be all like "Boy Bye" standing over CM Punk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I really like that match.


This post made me chuckle :lol




Probably have to wait until tomorrow to watch raw, stupid family :side:






















Roman's tongue :yum:












Big E's face :lmao he's so funny, I can not believe he was a heel once.


I know this is off topic, and that its way too early but still.. I want to wish you all a merry christmas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Ambrose as Jon Moxley wants to have a match with Batista (old promo) _






Batista vs The Shield 3-1 Handicap Match


----------



## Joshi Judas

Going in with zero expectations, I found Christmas Raw to be much better than last years. It had its corny moments but balanced it well with some good matches. The Wyatts and The Shield in particular, were great.

Big E/Cena/Punk backstage promo with Renee was good too :lol

They're really hyping Reigns and Big E and avoiding any direct confrontation between the two of them. I like it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Going in with zero expectations, I found Christmas Raw to be much better than last years. It had its corny moments but balanced it well with some good matches. The Wyatts and The Shield in particular, were great.
> 
> Big E/Cena/Punk backstage promo with Renee was good too :lol
> 
> They're really hyping Reigns and Big E and avoiding any direct confrontation between the two of them. I like it.


When Big E/Cena/ Punk did the fist bump, I was like no these fuckers didn't :lmao:lmao

I'm really liking the hype between Reigns and Big E. I like both guys and I think both have bright futures in the WWE (barring the usual Creative and Booking fuckery). I also like the fact that it's two up and comers so we get to see what both of them have to offer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah, Cena and Punk both played the Ricky Morton-esque babyface in peril at different points during the match while they let Big E get the hot tag and clean house. Also, whenever Cena or Punk had the advantage, it was ALWAYS Reigns who swung the match back in The Shield's favor and then Ambrose or Rollins would come in and build on Reigns' work :lol

The crowd is sensing this as well. Best hold off on a proper Reigns vs Big E match until a few years down the line. Little teases like last night, and maybe a short face off in the Rumble will be good but they shouldn't have a full blown feud or high profile match until 3 years down the line when both are main eventers. That's how you get more PPV buys.

The ref calling for DQ just because Rollins and Reigns broke up the pin was lame though. Some DQs have been plain stupid this year.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah, Cena and Punk both played the Ricky Morton-esque babyface in peril at different points during the match while they let Big E get the hot tag and clean house. Also, whenever Cena or Punk had the advantage, it was ALWAYS Reigns who swung the match back in The Shield's favor and then Ambrose or Rollins would come in and build on Reigns' work :lol
> 
> The crowd is sensing this as well. Best hold off on a proper Reigns vs Big E match until a few years down the line. Little teases like last night, and maybe a short face off in the Rumble will be good but they shouldn't have a full blown feud or high profile match until 3 years down the line when both are main eventers. That's how you get more PPV buys.
> 
> The ref calling for DQ just because Rollins and Reigns broke up the pin was lame though. Some DQs have been plain stupid this year.


Yeah that DQ was lame. If the faces had done it have they have done many times, the referee wouldn't have called for the bell.

A long pay off feud would work but you know how the WWE loves to beat the same feud to death ad nauseum fpalm


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> THIS. POST. IS. EVERYTHING. :faint:
> 
> Yes it was a delightful little match. Samoan Remy got lots of pretty face time when he first came down to the ring. Although he did make me laugh at the end when both Seth and Dean got thrown out of the ring and he steps over Dean like yesterday's news and then goes and picks up Seth ever so gently, makes sure that he's okay and then pulls up Dean roughly by his shirt :lol Poor Dean gets no love.


You know THE COMMUNITY DICK likes it rough! 




SubZero3:16 said:


>


PERFECT FLAWLESS HAIR with that PERFECT FLAWLESS TRASH TALKING! I need him to trash talk me in bed PRAISE GAWD!!!:mark:



Lapinou said:


> This post made me chuckle :lol
> 
> Probably have to wait until tomorrow to watch raw, stupid family :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman's tongue :yum:


POMMY!! Soo cute.

You know what PERFECT FLAWLESS HAIR can do with that tongue


----------



## Callisto

I didn't sit through the bulk of the show, but that promo. Laaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwddddd Jesus that Shield promo was just amazing. A-ma-ZING. :moyes



I skipped the match, however, because _Goodfellas_ was on at the time and Robert de Niro > Shield, tbh. :jose


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> _Batista vs Roman Reigns = Best for Business_:cheer


IKR!! :mark: I want this!


----------



## Stroker Ace

Don't know if this has been pointed out, but anyone notice that Roman doesn't tag in Dean anymore? I mean Dean will tag him in, but not vice versa. It was real obvious on this past SD.

I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but that is good build up for their eventual implosion.


----------



## DoubtGin

It's way to centered around Reigns at the moment, imo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean gets no love :lol


























Look at that yank :lol He actually passes by Dean first with a mere glance :lmao intentional or not that's good story telling


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Stroker Ace said:


> Don't know if this has been pointed out, but anyone notice that *Roman doesn't tag in Dean anymore?* I mean Dean will tag him in, but not vice versa. It was real obvious on this past SD.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but that is good build up for their eventual implosion.



not true...we got an Ambreigns AmBOOTY spankin tag last night













and i just woke up so i'm still shakin out the cobwebs and realized what you wrote...but i still just enjoy the spanking so i'm a leave it right there lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> not true...we got an Ambreigns AmBOOTY spankin tag last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just woke up so i'm still shakin out the cobwebs and realized what you wrote...but i still just enjoy the spanking so i'm a leave it right there lol


And while Reigns is giving Dean a spank, Punk is busy undoing Dean's pants. #CMBrose


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> And while Reigns is giving Dean a spank, Punk is busy undoing Dean's pants. #CMBrose



or Reigns could see Punk goin for the belt and swats his hand away from whats his


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> or Reigns could see Punk goin for the belt and swats his hand away from whats his


Well it was pretty ineffective since punk is still goin at it. By the way Roman already has Seth. Ain't that good enough? :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> Well it was pretty ineffective since punk is still goin at it. By the way Roman already has Seth. Ain't that good enough? :lol




not when big dick Dean is involved.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> not when big dick Dean is involved.


Well I cannot live in a world where big dick Dean isn't with Punk. Time to draw my beloved ship when I'm all alone. ;n;


----------



## Stroker Ace

DoubtGin said:


> It's way to centered around Reigns at the moment, imo.





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> not true...we got an Ambreigns AmBOOTY spankin tag last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just woke up so i'm still shakin out the cobwebs and realized what you wrote...but i still just enjoy the spanking so i'm a leave it right there lol


That's Roman tagging HIMSELF in, I mean he doesn't tag Dean into the match, from what I've seen, it's always Seth.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Stroker Ace said:


> That's Roman tagging HIMSELF in, I mean he doesn't tag Dean into the match, from what I've seen, it's always Seth.


Seth's his man. BF before bros. We've been through this before. Besides in a kayfabe sense, Seth was his tag team partner so it's natural to default to him first. Plus in the podcast they said that they usually do the matches on the fly so it might not be intentional.


Anyhoo, happy holidays folks!


----------



## tbp82

DoubtGin said:


> It's way to centered around Reigns at the moment, imo.


I think I know what you re getting at and I disagree. The whole point is to push Reigns so "it" being centered around Reigns is the point. Its working to Reigns presance gets a pop/rise from the crowd when he enters the ring with other bigger guys like Cena and Big E.


----------



## Bearodactyl

With Batista's imminent return, I can't help but wonder how the Shield will interact with him.

I mean, they go after all the big names, Rocky, Undertaker, I'd be surprised if they didn't go after Davey Boy. 

Which then makes me wonder.. one of Batista's biggest moments was when he, as the powerhouse of Evolution, turned on his two fellow stable-mates. Would you like to see a situation where Batista pretty much tells Reigns (wether it be during a promo backstage, in ring, whatever) that that was the best decision he ever made, to venture out on his own.. and to think about it? Do you see something like that in the realm of possibilities?


----------



## tbp82

Bearodactyl said:


> With Batista's imminent return, I can't help but wonder how the Shield will interact with him.
> 
> I mean, they go after all the big names, Rocky, Undertaker, I'd be surprised if they didn't go after Davey Boy.
> 
> Which then makes me wonder.. one of Batista's biggest moments was when he, as the powerhouse of Evolution, turned on his two fellow stable-mates. Would you like to see a situation where Batista pretty much tells Reigns (wether it be during a promo backstage, in ring, whatever) that that was the best decision he ever made, to venture out on his own.. and to think about it? Do you see something like that in the realm of possibilities?


Not sure WWE would go that route but with Batista being trained at The Wild Samoan Training Center they could play that into why Reigns might listen to Batista.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> And while Reigns is giving Dean a spank, Punk is busy undoing Dean's pants. #CMBrose


:lol I Know right, Reigns is not allowed to touch private property.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Well I cannot live in a world where big dick Dean isn't with Punk. Time to draw my beloved ship when I'm all alone. ;n;


Don't worry Calahart I got your back, we're not going to let this ship sink so easily, hang in there,


----------



## Telos

LOL @ how Reigns cradles Rollins, so much bromance


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol I Know right, Reigns is not allowed to touch private property.





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Don't worry Calahart I got your back, we're not going to let this ship sink so easily, hang in there,


You're too good to me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Merry Christmas ladies and gents!


----------



## THANOS

Merry Christmas everybody, believe in the S.A.N.T.A.


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

SANTA = SATAN. Believe in the Christmas!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Merry Christmas to all of the Shield Believers and Shield Army! Well if you'll excuse me, it's after midday and I haven't had any rum yet for the day  and I need to go and correct this grievance :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Having a drink or two of rum actually sounds not so bad. :lol Has anyone done anything interesting or fun for Christmas?


----------



## DareDevil

Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!


*hugs*


----------



## Eddie Ray

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!


have a merry christmas yourself : )


----------



## Asenath

Merry Christmas, and a happy New Year!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Merry Christmas to everyone in this thread! You've made watching Raw/The Shield that much more awesome with some of the posts. Still the best thread on the forum


----------



## tbp82

what do you guys think 2014 will look like for The Shield both as a group and as individuals. I think the group will end by Extreme Rules at the latest. As far as Ambrose goes I think he'll struggle after the end of The Shield before finding a spot as a upper mid-card heel. Seth Rollins will get lost in the shuffle before getting a run in a tag team. Roman Reigns will continue to be booked strong he prepares to take the top spot at Mania 31


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!



Merry Christmas yourself lady, have an amazing day :cool2 :dance


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!


Thanks hun, same to you  *hugs* 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Wasn't aware of this but apparently Ambrose and Maxine were banging/dating during the FCW era. That's cute and they were two of my favorites. Its a shame Maxine didn't wait it out as she could have been top heel material on the main roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I've realized that I haven't sullied this thread in a while



Spoiler


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've realized that I haven't sullied this thread in a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


All the applause for seemingly being blessed with a solid handful :lmao:clap:lmao:clap

Btw I was waiting for this to make it on here :lmao 

Of course I want to give you rep for this post but the bloody forum police are raining on my parade and telling me I need to spread my reputation more before I can give it to you. JOKE


----------



## Telos

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, love you guys










Stay thirsty, my friends


----------



## NeyNey

k1lkle2eIsvbSv56buy

25:50

OH AMBROSE... :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, love you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay thirsty, my friends


Believe in the thirst,


----------



## CALΔMITY

The thirst is strong. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've realized that I haven't sullied this thread in a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Right back atcha Jon boy














any.day.of.the.week.


----------



## Callisto

NeyNey said:


> k1lkle2eIsvbSv56buy
> 
> 25:50
> 
> OH AMBROSE... :banderas


Cherishing this as the end nears us.

I'm not ready for them to break up. They can't do it on me just yet, not after the slayage of yesteryear. enaldo



SubZero3:16 said:


> I've realized that I haven't sullied this thread in a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh my goodness.

Lord give me the strength, power, and glory... let me go practice my gag reflexes.


----------



## Eulonzo

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Wasn't aware of this but apparently Ambrose and Maxine were banging/dating during the FCW era. That's cute and they were two of my favorites. Its a shame Maxine didn't wait it out as she could have been top heel material on the main roster.


Is that true?

Interesting..


----------



## SubZero3:16

TehJerichoFan said:


> Cherishing this as the end nears us.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Lord give me the strength, power, and glory... let me go practice my gag reflexes.


Love your gifs!


Keeping the thirst alive and well in this thread









My job here is done :cool2

Well almost…



Spoiler


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


That must be the strangest gif I've ever seen and I've seen a lot of gifs.

:|


----------



## Jimshine

This thread is so trashy these days.

Someone rename this thread 'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread' and be done with it.


----------



## Asenath

Jimshine said:


> This thread is so trashy these days.
> 
> Someone rename this thread 'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread' and be done with it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jimshine said:


> This thread is so trashy these days.
> 
> Someone rename this thread 'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread' and be done with it.


You act like it's one big surprise.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Jimshine said:


> This thread is so trashy these days.
> 
> Someone rename this thread *'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread'* and be done with it.




Who do we see about making this happen?


And since it was your idea you get to not only be a member...you can also be the president!!!




simp.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> That must be the strangest gif I've ever seen and I've seen a lot of gifs.
> 
> :|





that's from the Kmart Christmas commercial that had so many people in an uproar about it being inappropriate.


----------



## Jimshine

Asenath said:


>


I could be a woman, I'd still feel the same.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> And since it was your idea you get to not only be a member...you can also be the president!!!
> simp.


Treating me as though I'm Misogynistic/Homophobic :clap

who's the real 'simp'

-----------------------

One Day, I want to come into this thread and see people discussing The Shield with regards to *WRESTLING* and not just fawning over how good looking they are. CHRIST.


----------



## Asenath

You know what you could do? You could post a clip of a match you really liked, or some character work you thought was interesting, or an analysis of the direction of the guys over the last however many RAWs. It would be more productive than trying to smother our current conversation with a wet blanket.

And in closing, Roman Reigns with little dogs:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Jimshine said:


> I could be a woman, I'd still feel the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Treating me as though I'm Misogynistic/Homophobic :clap
> 
> *who's the real 'simp'*
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> One Day, I want to come into this thread and see people discussing The Shield with regards to *WRESTLING* and not just fawning over how good looking they are. CHRIST.




the one who thinks what i said had anything to do with misogyny or homophobia, nice try though bro


----------



## shought321

Jimshine said:


> This thread is so trashy these days.
> 
> Someone rename this thread 'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread' and be done with it.


These days? :lol It's always been like this.


----------



## Bushmaster

People are still complaining about the females creaming themselves for the Shield? Starting a discussion about the Shield's wrestling ability or future is pretty easy. I think it's cute how most of the girls react lol. Not as bad as the comments in the WOW section, it's pretty take here I think.


Are they ever gonna tease Shield vs Wyatt's again? They have had to notice that reaction before SS so are they saving it or will it never happen? That's honestly the one thing I would love to see in 2014.


----------



## DareDevil

Jimshine said:


> This thread is so trashy these days.
> 
> Someone rename this thread 'The Shield Circle-Frig/Jerk Thread' and be done with it.


These days?!?!? It's been always like this.


----------



## -XERO-

*Roman Reigns Talks About If The Shield Will Break Up, Using The Spear, His Favorite Moment*


Roman Reigns recently spoke to The Norfolk Navy Flagship to promote WWE's Tribute to the Troops. Here are some highlights:

*If his famous family members (ie: The Rock, Afa and Sika of the Wild Samoans, Rikishi, The Usos, etc.), helped influence his wrestling style:*

My natural movement, it's hereditary I'll say. We all are able to move and do pretty athletic things. My family is the majority of the influence, but going down to FCW (Florida Championship Wrestling, now NXT – WWE's developmental program) and wrestling all of those guys down there – Dr. Tom Prichard, Joey Mercury, Bill Demott, Norman Smiley, Steve Keirn. Even to this day, talking to Triple H and with all of these resources we have here. When it comes down to it, I try to create a different style. A little more brutal. You can watch fight scenes or MMA and see how they move. There have been a lot of things that influenced me, but I can only be me. That's what I try to focus on, making everything my own.

*His favorite moment so far:*

I have to say WrestleMania. I look around and there are guys who have never performed on that stage. Just to say that we did that our very first year and opened the show. That's a big deal for all three of us. There are a lot of cool moments we have had. When we wrestled The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan in London (during a recent European tour) – there's a shot of us flying in on a helicopter. What some people don't know is that we did a live event earlier that day. We opened that show and then we jumped on a helicopter and flew all the way to London. We went out there and wrestled three of the biggest stars of all time. The next night, we put (The Undertaker) out. That was a surreal moment. WrestleMania and working with The Undertaker are phenomenal moments that I won't forget for the rest of my life.

*If he took notes on the Spear from watching Edge and Goldberg:*

Even to this day, watching matches, I don't watch the maneuvers. I feel like I am athletic enough to do any maneuver. It's not the moves, but what you do between them. The mannerisms are where the money is. A spear is a spear. I'd like to think that I deliver the best one ever seen, but that's up to the fans to judge. It did help playing football all of those years.

*What he has planned for 2014 and the recent dissension with Dean Ambrose:*

As far as The Shield – for the past 13 months, it seems like we've done it all. People are going pretty nuts about what we've done, but there's so much left to do. Whether we're working together or fighting each other, there's just so much more to see. It's going to be the year of The Shield, whether we're together or not.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1226/568650/roman-reigns-talks-about-the-shield-future/


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> People are still complaining about the females creaming themselves for the Shield? Starting a discussion about the Shield's wrestling ability or future is pretty easy. I think it's cute how most of the girls react lol. Not as bad as the comments in the WOW section, it's pretty take here I think.
> 
> 
> Are they ever gonna tease Shield vs Wyatt's again? They have had to notice that reaction before SS so are they saving it or will it never happen? That's honestly the one thing I would love to see in 2014.


Hhhmmm I want that!! But the thing is when is exactly The Shield going to split? And if they'll have time to turn face or tweeners to face the Wyatts because I don't see the Wyatts as face.


----------



## tbp82

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Roman Reigns Talks About If The Shield Will Break Up, Using The Spear, His Favorite Moment*
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns recently spoke to The Norfolk Navy Flagship to promote WWE's Tribute to the Troops. Here are some highlights:
> 
> *If his famous family members (ie: The Rock, Afa and Sika of the Wild Samoans, Rikishi, The Usos, etc.), helped influence his wrestling style:*
> 
> My natural movement, it's hereditary I'll say. We all are able to move and do pretty athletic things. My family is the majority of the influence, but going down to FCW (Florida Championship Wrestling, now NXT – WWE's developmental program) and wrestling all of those guys down there – Dr. Tom Prichard, Joey Mercury, Bill Demott, Norman Smiley, Steve Keirn. Even to this day, talking to Triple H and with all of these resources we have here. When it comes down to it, I try to create a different style. A little more brutal. You can watch fight scenes or MMA and see how they move. There have been a lot of things that influenced me, but I can only be me. That's what I try to focus on, making everything my own.
> 
> *His favorite moment so far:*
> 
> I have to say WrestleMania. I look around and there are guys who have never performed on that stage. Just to say that we did that our very first year and opened the show. That's a big deal for all three of us. There are a lot of cool moments we have had. When we wrestled The Undertaker, Kane and Daniel Bryan in London (during a recent European tour) – there's a shot of us flying in on a helicopter. What some people don't know is that we did a live event earlier that day. We opened that show and then we jumped on a helicopter and flew all the way to London. We went out there and wrestled three of the biggest stars of all time. The next night, we put (The Undertaker) out. That was a surreal moment. WrestleMania and working with The Undertaker are phenomenal moments that I won't forget for the rest of my life.
> 
> *If he took notes on the Spear from watching Edge and Goldberg:*
> 
> Even to this day, watching matches, I don't watch the maneuvers. I feel like I am athletic enough to do any maneuver. It's not the moves, but what you do between them. The mannerisms are where the money is. A spear is a spear. I'd like to think that I deliver the best one ever seen, but that's up to the fans to judge. It did help playing football all of those years.
> 
> *What he has planned for 2014 and the recent dissension with Dean Ambrose:*
> 
> As far as The Shield – for the past 13 months, it seems like we've done it all. People are going pretty nuts about what we've done, but there's so much left to do. Whether we're working together or fighting each other, there's just so much more to see. It's going to be the year of The Shield, whether we're together or not.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1226/568650/roman-reigns-talks-about-the-shield-future/


The answer to the question about breakup of The Shield comes across like a confirmation of a breakup. (not that we didn't know but still)


----------



## teamdiscoverych

The shield brought me back to pro wrestling as a regular watcher. I don't really follow with the panty dropping shield fans, but I enjoy the entertainment that they have brought


----------



## DareDevil

teamdiscoverych said:


> The shield brought me back to pro wrestling as a regular watcher. I don't really follow with the panty dropping shield fans, but I enjoy the entertainment that they have brought


:lol: panty dropping, tbh I really don't get weird fantasies about them, sometimes I say things because is fun, yes they are hot, but they are too old for me anyway though so. Also yes, The Shield did not brought me back but keept me interested, because honestly if they hadn't appeared I would've quit watching it, It was beyond boring! All the "feed me more!" chants got on my nerves. But now I will stick around because I want to see The Shield succeed, I want to witness when Dean wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Seth wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Roman wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when the three of the feud for WWE World Heavyweight Championship, hell even when and IF one of them gets to main even WM. I have huge expectetions from them, but I know they'll make it. I just want to see those moments.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol: panty dropping, tbh I really don't get weird fantasies about them, sometimes I say things because is fun, yes they are hot, but they are too old for me anyway though so. Also yes, The Shield did not brought me back but keept me interested, because honestly if they hadn't appeared I would've quit watching it, It was beyond boring! All the "feed me more!" chants got on my nerves. But now I will stick around because I want to see The Shield succeed, I want to witness when Dean wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Seth wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Roman wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when the three of the feud for WWE World Heavyweight Championship, hell even when and IF one of them gets to main even WM. I have huge expectetions from them, but I know they'll make it. I just want to see those moments.


I didn't mean to categorize shield fans, based on what you and others have said. I just am a fan of the trio though. I didnt know about any of them until i heard noise about pushing ambrose. From there I watched his indy tape as jon moxley. Eventually i saw his feud with seth rollins on wwe programming (fcw nxt). I know im an indy hugger so i hope ambrose and rollins get a huge push later on. But for now, if reigns is destined for the push, i hope he moves on quickly and, rollins and ambrose have a long meaningful midcard feud


----------



## Joshi Judas

Smackdown tonight. Rollins vs Cena. My body is ready :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Smackdown tonight. Rollins vs Cena. My body is ready :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh shit tonight? I thought it was still thursday! :lmao Yeah, Rollins vs Cena! Also is it Big E vs Dean and Henry vs Reigns? I'm confused here a little.


----------



## Last Chancery

Saw the trio vs. CM Punk tonight 3-on-1 and it was incredible. Match wasn't too stellar, but seeing these guys up close was a real treat. Roman Reigns is a blast and he is the next big thing in WWE, for sure. Ambrose's mannerisms and quirk is so thick that he stands out like a sore (but the good kind of sore) thumb. And Rollins is on point with his little taunts, and his selling. I can't remember the last time I was this into a stable. I like every guy, and they all bring a different flavor to the table.

Reigns' Superman punch is the bomb.com.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Last Chancery said:


> Saw the trio vs. CM Punk tonight 3-on-1 and it was incredible. Match wasn't too stellar, but seeing these guys up close was a real treat. Roman Reigns is a blast and he is the next big thing in WWE, for sure. Ambrose's mannerisms and quirk is so thick that he stands out like a sore (but the good kind of sore) thumb. And Rollins is on point with his little taunts, and his selling. I can't remember the last time I was this into a stable. I like every guy, and they all bring a different flavor to the table.
> 
> Reigns' Superman punch is the bomb.com.


For some reason in 2 years I see ambrose as champ facing rollins and reigns in a tile match that is beyond the product we are getting now


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh shit tonight? I thought it was still thursday! :lmao Yeah, Rollins vs Cena! Also is it Big E vs Dean and Henry vs Reigns? I'm confused here a little.


Yep, Big E vs Ambrose, Henry vs Reigns and Cena vs Rollins.

Show is also said to have a very good Orton vs Ziggler match. Should be good (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

teamdiscoverych said:


> For some reason in 2 years I see ambrose as champ facing rollins and reigns in a tile match that is beyond the product we are getting now


And I cannot wait to see those epic matches, because believe me, they'll be putting PPV quality matches on both Raw and Smackdown and imagine when it comes to a real ppv. :mark: :mark:

Also......,










Should the Intercontinental Championship and The United States Championship be unified? 



Spoiler: unification



WWE.COM: Let’s get right to it: Do you think the United States Title and the Intercontinental Title should be unified?

BIG E LANGSTON: I’d be open to it. If it strengthens the legitimacy of both titles, then I’m all for it.

DEAN AMBROSE: It’d be a good thing as long as they made one good looking championship for me to haul around, because I’d definitely be the one holding it.

WWE.COM: So you think a new title should be created to replace the two championships?

AMBROSE: Instead of me lugging around both titles, yeah.

LANGSTON: I wouldn’t say so. I think the Intercontinental Title has so much prestige that I would hate for it to go away. If anything, I think it could absorb the U.S. Title.

AMBROSE: The Intercontinental Title has always been referred to as the “workhorse title,” because it was defended more frequently and more feverishly. Right now, I look at the United States Championship that way. I’ve defended that thing on four continents and more countries than I can remember. I take a lot of pride in that.

LANGSTON: The Intercontinental Championship should always be around in WWE. It’s very historic, and I don’t think we should lose that history.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Shield vs The Wyatts better come in 2014 before there are too much fractures in the shield that's all I'm saying. Strong Faction vs Strong Faction.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yep, Big E vs Ambrose, Henry vs Reigns and Cena vs Rollins.
> 
> Show is also said to have a very good Orton vs Ziggler match. Should be good (Y)


:cheer:cheer I'm just interested in our guys, but Orton is ok, my brother likes him so.


----------



## goldigga

I normally avoid these threads because there seems to be alot of fangirling going on but just have to say that these guys are one of the biggest reasons for me staying interested in the WWE since they debuted.

All three guys are talented, unique and unlike alot of stables and/or tag teams, all three of them are destined to become world champions at some point.


----------



## DareDevil

goldigga said:


> I normally avoid these threads because there seems to be alot of fangirling going on but just have to say that these guys are one of the biggest reasons for me staying interested in the WWE since they debuted.
> 
> All three guys are talented, unique and unlike alot of stables and/or tag teams, all three of them are destined to become world champions at some point.


Lol, there's also some fanboying here occasionally. I think they're the main reason why most of the people that are on this thread keep watching WWE because of them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :cheer:cheer I'm just interested in our guys, but Orton is ok, my brother likes him so.


Orton is a strange case for me. It's like he's got this on/off switch. When he's on, he's incredible but he's off so often that it gets more difficult to remember how good he can be when he tries. Last Raw with the Bryan match showed a glimpse of the Orton of old, hope it continues. Few can take a beating like Ziggler, so hope Orton ragdolls him to put over his newfound viciousness.

As for the IC/US unification, it's clear WWE doesn't see the US title as anything more than a prop. And one unified midcard title would be prestigious, but with so many talented people, let them keep two belts. Just book the US title better.


----------



## Asenath

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Roman Reigns Talks About If The Shield Will Break Up, Using The Spear, His Favorite Moment*


If nothing else, Reigns gives champion level interview. While I think they're all being successful, I think Reigns is getting some media coaching in preparation for being in a higher slot.

It's funny, Ambrose has done a few, and they seem to be putting Reigns out there in the media a lot, but has Rollins done many press outings? Or are they saving that for his face turn - he's very good at giving a face interview and being inspiring and enthusiastic. This whole heel thing is really hiding his light under a bushel.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


>


This guys is more creative with this belt than the whole of the WWE creative team put together. Gotta put the belt over somehow and what better way then wearing it in the most stupidest ways. Gets people talking about it at least :lmao


----------



## Asenath

Sir. Sir.

I'm going to have to ask you to stop being so adorable


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The thirst and gifs here are awesome :banderas this is really the most awesome thread on this forum, I can not believe that there are people that hate it.




DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Merry Chistmas to all of you! Especially to.( Quoth the Raven, SubZero3:16,Luces,Lapinou, Baby Firefly, Calahart and Eddie Ray) you guys are AWESOME!


I know this is really a late reaction, but thank you hope you had some lovely holidays as well. Its really fun here with you guys 



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol: panty dropping, tbh I really don't get weird fantasies about them, sometimes I say things because is fun, yes they are hot, but they are too old for me anyway though so. Also yes, The Shield did not brought me back but keept me interested, because honestly if they hadn't appeared I would've quit watching it, It was beyond boring! All the "feed me more!" chants got on my nerves. But now I will stick around because I want to see The Shield succeed, I want to witness when Dean wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Seth wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when Roman wins the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, when the three of the feud for WWE World Heavyweight Championship, hell even when and IF one of them gets to main even WM. I have huge expectetions from them, but I know they'll make it. I just want to see those moments.


Too old? My latest crush is 21 years older than me and I'd still hit that 8*D










honestly I'd never quit watching wwe, I've been watching non stop for the last 8 years of my life. Its not as good as its used to be but its still my favorite programming. What Ambrose did was bursting me out of the wwe universe bubble. Because I was so amazed by his unique skills I looked for his bio and older indy matches and promos. And I haven't regretted it ever since his matches with Bryan,Harper,etc.. are amazing and the best that pro wrestling has got to offer for me :banderas.

I can not wait to see these guys at the top, and I will be rooting for them all the way. In the end these three are the future.


----------



## Eulonzo

Still not over Reigns' dominance at Survivor Series. :mark: Just awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> The thirst and gifs here are awesome :banderas this is really the most awesome thread on this forum, I can not believe that there are people that hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is really a late reaction, but thank you hope you had some lovely holidays as well. Its really fun here with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Too old? My latest crush is 21 years older than me and I'd still hit that 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I'd never quit watching wwe, I've been watching non stop for the last 8 years of my life. Its not as good as its used to be but its still my favorite programming. What Ambrose did was bursting me out of the wwe universe bubble. Because I was so amazed by his unique skills I looked for his bio and older indy matches and promos. And I haven't regretted it ever since his matches with Bryan,Harper,etc.. are amazing and the best that pro wrestling has got to offer for me :banderas.
> 
> I can not wait to see these guys at the top, and I will be rooting for them all the way. In the end these three are the future.


Oh well, I feel like they're too old for me. Also that's the same that happened to me Ambrose just got my attention somehow so I looked up "Dean Ambrose" on google and all I was getting was Jon Moxley, and I'm like. Jon moxley? Then that's where the admiration for him started. I went through his 2:something hour interview, his podcast, matches, both on the indies and on FCW, also his dark matches, his PROMOS, he's just too amazing, and I'm not ashamed to admit that he took The Undertaker's spot as beign my favorite wrestler.



Eulonzo said:


> Still not over Reigns' dominance at Survivor Series. :mark: Just awesome.


I know and take in count that it was their DEBUT match, is like they said, "Hey, let's impress the hell out of everybody here." And that's what they did, to me that match is by far my favorite form them as a team. Of course they always have amazing matches but this one stand out to me a lot.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Orton is a strange case for me. It's like he's got this on/off switch. When he's on, he's incredible but he's off so often that it gets more difficult to remember how good he can be when he tries. Last Raw with the Bryan match showed a glimpse of the Orton of old, hope it continues. Few can take a beating like Ziggler, so hope Orton ragdolls him to put over his newfound viciousness.
> 
> As for the IC/US unification, it's clear WWE doesn't see the US title as anything more than a prop. And one unified midcard title would be prestigious, but with so many talented people, let them keep two belts. Just book the US title better.


I would honestly love it if the wwe and the monkeys that they have as "creative" read these threads amd understand what a pool of talet they have and they're wasting. I would love it if they kept the U.S and IC singles but, with them you don't know. The only thing I want is for Dean to have a meaningful feud for the U.S title. And this feels weird coming from me but he needs to loose that title, is only holding him back and he doesn't needed anymore.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh well, I feel like they're too old for me. Also that's the same that happened to me Ambrose just got my attention somehow so I looked up "Dean Ambrose" on google and all I was getting was Jon Moxley, and I'm like. Jon moxley? Then that's where the admiration for him started. I went through his 2:something hour interview, his podcast, matches, both on the indies and on FCW, also his dark matches, his PROMOS, he's just too amazing, and I'm not ashamed to admit that he took The Undertaker's spot as beign my favorite wrestler.
> 
> I would honestly love it if the wwe and the monkeys that they have as "creative" read these threads amd understand what a pool of talet they have and they're wasting. I would love it if they kept the U.S and IC singles but, with them you don't know. The only thing I want is for Dean to have a meaningful feud for the U.S title. And this feels weird coming from me but he needs to loose that title, is only holding him back and he doesn't needed anymore.


That is so weird.. Undetaker used to be my favorite wrestler as well. But I don't think I've never have been this obsessive with a wrestler like I am with Ambrose. I used to watch raw,sd and fcw and that was it, that's where it stopped. But now with Ambrose, I don't know how many hours I have spend watching matches, promos, interviews and of course pictures of his gorgeous ass :woolcock.

I don't know whats wrong with wwe at some point they only had old timers and they where able to put on some good shows, and now they have all this incredible good young talent and they fail to use them miserably.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> That is so weird.. Undetaker used to be my favorite wrestler as well. But I don't think I've never have been this obsessive with a wrestler like I am with Ambrose. I used to watch raw,sd and fcw and that was it, that's where it stopped. But now with Ambrose, I don't know how many hours I have spend watching matches, promos, interviews and of course pictures of his gorgeous ass :woolcock.
> 
> I don't know whats wrong with wwe at some point they only had old timers and they where able to put on some good shows, and now they have all this incredible good young talent and they fail to use them miserably.


Lol, I think him beign attactive is just the icyng on the cake. And what else do we have in common? 
Also yeah, wwe just can't see what we can. Or maybe they can but they're too afraid that super cena might get outshined. Or any of their older guys for that case,


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I think him beign attactive is just the icyng on the cake. And what else do we have in common?
> Also yeah, wwe just can't see what we can. Or maybe they can but they're too afraid that super cena might get outshined. Or any of their older guys for that case,


The day that Cena retires :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> The day that Cena retires :banderas


I'll be cheering with my cup of wine, the day that happens. :cheer


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'll be cheering with my cup of wine, the day that happens. :cheer


:lol I'll be celebrating with something stronger.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> :lol I'll be celebrating with something stronger.


Tequila? Vodka? Sake? Rum? I don't know what's stronger.


----------



## NeyNey

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Tequila? Vodka? Sake? Rum? I don't know what's stronger.


Only Cena is even stronger. :agree:8*D


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Only Cena is even stronger. :agree:8*D


I wonder what could bring supercena down, maybe we should put some kryptonite in his bag.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Tequila? Vodka? Sake? Rum? I don't know what's stronger.


Some vodka that my cousin brings from Russia does the trick for me


----------



## teamdiscoverych

If Ambrose and Big E had a unification bout do you guys even think it would be a long program? I feel like with how they have been booking things it would be like a one and done. If it were a feud it would not even be fair on the mic, with dean killing Big E


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yep, Big E vs Ambrose, Henry vs Reigns and Cena vs Rollins.
> 
> Show is also said to have a very good Orton vs Ziggler match. Should be good (Y)


You where right about the orton/ziggler match it was very good indeed (Y) I agreed with jbl on the pink hair though.

But overall it was a very good sd, I loved almost every match (except the one with ryback and axel I didn't gave a fuck about that one). The guys where amazing as usual, Rollins really suprised me best match of the three in my opinion.


And the best part of the show, there wasn't a diva match!!:cheer

Best sd in ages (Y)


----------



## tbp82

Ambrose fans who are complaining about him not being used right have you ever considered maybe its not their scared he"ll outshine Cena but maybe he can't outshine Cena? Maybe you're overating him a little.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

teamdiscoverych said:


> If Ambrose and Big E had a unification bout do you guys even think it would be a long program? I feel like with how they have been booking things it would be like a one and done. If it were a feud it would not even be fair on the mic, with dean killing Big E


I really really hope that they would do it properly, with a good feud, matches and promos. Knowing wwe that won't happen.. :no:

And I have to agree with you that Dean will outshine Big E on the mic.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose fans who are complaining about him not being used right have you ever considered maybe its not their scared he"ll outshine Cena but *maybe he can't outshine Cena?* Maybe you're overating him a little.


----------



## DareDevil

teamdiscoverych said:


> If Ambrose and Big E had a unification bout do you guys even think it would be a long program? I feel like with how they have been booking things it would be like a one and done. If it were a feud it would not even be fair on the mic, with dean killing Big E


Lol, yeah. Give Dean Ambrose freedom on the mic on one promo and the feud is done. I mean BE is good on the mic but not great.


----------



## DareDevil

Lapinou said:


> You where right about the orton/ziggler match it was very good indeed (Y) I agreed with jbl on the pink hair though.
> 
> But overall it was a very good sd, I loved almost every match (except the one with ryback and axel I didn't gave a fuck about that one). The guys where amazing as usual, Rollins really suprised me best match of the three in my opinion.
> 
> 
> And the best part of the show, there wasn't a diva match!!:cheer
> 
> Best sd in ages (Y)


:mark: :mark: wow you are getting me seriously hyped for tonight!


----------



## teamdiscoverych

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose fans who are complaining about him not being used right have you ever considered maybe its not their scared he"ll outshine Cena but maybe he can't outshine Cena? Maybe you're overating him a little.


Not a chance. You put Cena in the same program as dean and its over. What likely happens is Cena would try and pander to fans, or shit on dean using humor. If they they allowed any kind of back and forth dean chops his fucking head off


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

teamdiscoverych said:


> Not a chance. You put Cena in the same program as dean and its over. What likely happens is Cena would try and pander to fans, or shit on dean using humor. If they they allowed any kind of back and forth dean chops his fucking head off












I like you already.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :mark: :mark: wow you are getting me seriously hyped for tonight!


It is a personal opinion of course, but I was very pleased after watching sd.


----------



## DareDevil

teamdiscoverych said:


> Not a chance. You put Cena in the same program as dean and its over. What likely happens is Cena would try and pander to fans, or shit on dean using humor. If they they allowed any kind of back and forth dean chops his fucking head off











I would honestly love it if Dean murders cena on the mic. And on the ring


----------



## NeyNey

teamdiscoverych said:


> If Ambrose and Big E had a unification bout do you guys even think it would be a long program? I feel like with how they have been booking things it would be like a one and done. If it were a feud it would not even be fair on the mic, with dean killing Big E


Maybe they'll make it look like the beginning of a feud, and then it's over all of a sudden like the other ones.
Even if Dean would kill Big E on the mic, at least it'd be a feud with great matches, promos and chances for both, where Ambrose can warm up his tongue for the future.
...Won't happen anyway.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, yeah. Give Dean Ambrose freedom on the mic on one promo and the feud is done. I mean BE is good on the mic but not great.


I like Big E but even "good on the mic" is being generous.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

NeyNey said:


> Maybe they'll make it look like the beginning of a feud, and then it's over all of a sudden like the other ones.
> Even if Dean would kill Big E on the mic, at least it'd be a feud with great matches, promos and chances for both, where Ambrose can warm up his tongue for the future.
> ...Won't happen anyway.


If they went the unification route i just think it wouldn't be promo heavy. If there was any kind of back and forth I think WWE would mess it up. What they should do is have a several match feud in which dean finally loses as the heel. But dean should be seen as the ultimate opportunist, winning matches by any means necessary.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler:  inside my mind whilst watching smackdown/and thoughts



Firstly, the promo - Dean in the hoodie what the hell… How am I supposed to find him menacing when he looks so cuddly and bulky with that thing wrapped around him. Rollins was frigging awesome in the promo. Really, really solid delivery of what he had to say. Gave emphasise to the right words at the right time. 

Pretty decent opener by Big E and Ambrose. Nothing too flashy, but wasn't needed as this was your warmup. Gave enough pace to get the crowd into this match without giving too much away if the possibility should arise that these two lock up for a unification of mid-card titles. 

The Ambrose sign in the crowd with the old Explicit Mox Violence design… Yeah, I see you. :cool2:cool2:cool2 

Pretty sure I heard Reigns say "You should've did your homework E" when Ambrose kneed Langston in the gut on the ropes :lmao YES! 

BELLY TO BELLY - every single time I see Langston do that I just shout out the spot. 

"Go get him" hahaha Ambrose bossing his boys about. Loving this rise of the ego. 

A little bit of me dies inside when I see Ambrose leave the ring by sliding under the rope on his back. I have no idea why I just love that. 

Reigns clearly not understanding the frigging order and Ambrose just pulling him out of the way. :lol Reigns stop standing around like a frigging spare part and DO SOMETHING. 

Have to say I am _really_ loving how Ambrose is bringing more and more erratic movement to his character - like the jagged pacing that he was doing outside of the ring. :mark: 

Forever selling like a bitch for Langston too :clap:clap:clap Love the big ending. 

The stare down between Langston and Reigns. And Reigns looking down at the beaten up Dean like 'Bitch…get yo dead weight ass out of this ring" :mark: 

Aww, Rollins helping his teammate out. See, that's a good friend. Reigns, take note. Ambrollins fo life. :cheer:cheer:cheer 

Love how Dean is passed out on the floor by the ring, no fucks given for Reign's match. Rollins still looking after him. I'll always have time for you Rollins.

"You alright man!" 
"We're just checking on him alright,"
Things I've learned from this Henry/Reigns match: Rollins, I repeat, is such a good friend :lol 

"Come on big man" 
"oh man, come on" 
Things I've learned from this Henry/Reigns match: Rollins has such a vast vocabulary :lmao #sarcasm

Whoever the annoying girl is that is screaming the crowd needs to shut up. Heard her throughout all of Orton's match too. Just NO. :no::no::no:

"PUT HIM AWAY" - Ambrose putting Reigns over left, right and center. 

Have to say I think this match against Mark Henry kinda showed Reigns' weaknesses outside his Superman punch and spear. Like all we're getting is punches, kicks and sleeper holds/rest holds and the odd Samoan drop. All the IWC fanboys are gonna be saying it now "we have a three moves of doom guy already he just needs the other two moves and he's a main eventer" :lmao I really don't want to bash him, but I'm just calling it as I see it. Plus points for Reign's are that he showed some great power and he sold really well for Mark Henry. 

Rollins up next.
My god I really heart Rollins' when he's trying to look all evil and menacing with this slanted smile he's got going on and then you look into his stupidly large (too large for a boy and with lashes too long for a boy) and sparkly brown eyes and it's just… "Nahhhh, not happening, too pretty"

The evil laugh is just so funny. I want to take him seriously but I can't sometimes. 

Really great mat work from these two at the beginning. Looked like Seth was calling the majority. 

The frigging leapfrog and hip toss from Cena. (Y) Rollins really gets some great stuff out of him. Think it has a lot to do with a mix between a slightly larger and smaller guy - Bryan is the same. And this is why we need variety.

Love the regrouping at the side of the ring. Ambrose with his now slicked back hair (seemed to be having issues with it at the beginning, didn't look right slicked forward. Don't worry we all get those bad hair days dude :lol) 

Reigns with whole 'wear him down' (yeah, Reigns we know you are a fan of those sleeper holds, we saw it in your match son. No more. Sorry, I'm being bitchy) :gun::gun:

Loved how Rollins was using his quickness against Cena. The commentary really hyping up Rollins was nice too. Cole said some great things about him. Rollins outshining Cena so much :dance:mark::cool2

"You better bring your A Game son" Reigns has been spending too much time in the company of Rollins. He was not letting up on the trash talking in this SD eppy. 

Loved how Reings and Ambrose on the Apron looked like two kids at a candy shop window looking in, in awe. :lol (*insert comment about them being mesmerised by Rollins' ass rather than his in-ring skills just to piss off the people who come in here thinking that we only like The Shield for their looks not because they are badasses* :lol) 
Kick 'right to the mush' to quote unquote Cole ahaha

"This is my night baby" DAMN STRAIGHT IT IS SETH 

Let's take the time here to note how Rollins got the most time regarding match length. Workhorse. 

Rollins calling Mark Henry 'baldy" freaking hell :lmao:lmao:lmao I CAN'T

Holy Shit Rollins rolling his body up the turnbuckle. OMG 

Here comes the five moves…. fpalm:side::no: So glad Rollins countered 

Rollins mocking… Always. :mark: 

Reigns marking out on the ringside when Rollins landed on his feet :lmao

Almost died at the late two count….. Jesus. So close. 

Rollins with all these counters. The one bouncing off the ropes was great. :mark: Don't think we see enough of that counter and then the opponent getting caught up in the ropes. 

Right now I'm thinking: OH MY GOD CENA JUST DIE ALREADY!!!!!!!!

These near falls are killing me
The crowd is so frigging into this. Well done. Now this is how you use pin falls/near pin falls. :clap :mark: 

Ambrose looking really auburn *cough*ginger*cough* on the apron just then

Rollins is the fucking bomb.com (Cameron where yo at?!) people worrying about him are stupid. This guy is incredible. He pulls it out of the bag all of the time. 

"You put him away" Ambrose shut up bro. Rollins is dying here. Have some sympathy (read: sympy) dude. 

Love seeing Rollins' desperation at the pin. The reactions from The Shield on the outside were a+ too. Ambrose, looking up at the ceiling with half of his body bent back is how we all feel about Cena period. :lmao

Cena how very dare you counter Blackout….:no::no::no: NOOOO I WANTED TO MARK FOR THAT SHIT DAMNIT! :mark: :mark: :mark:-ing anyway. 

Omg did Reigns kick Ambrose in the face. Fuck. The spot over the table, kinda botchy but shit. What. Marked out. Hence my crappy incoherent sentences. People probably have no idea what I mean by this unless you have already watched. What. Just. What. 

Absolutely amazing match and ending. My god Seth is a wrestling jesus/god. The Shield are frigging MVPs, especially Rollins. Definitely the best I have seen him in every single way. He commanded in the ring and his promo work was solid. He definitely shined bright in this episode of Smackdown, no question.



These make no sense but I enjoy note taking complete and utter gibberish whilst I watch Shield matches. Just seriously watch SD. Rollins is a beast :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know and take in count that it was their DEBUT match, is like they said, "Hey, let's impress the hell out of everybody here." And that's what they did, to me that match is by far my favorite form them as a team. Of course they always have amazing matches but this one stand out to me a lot.


Yeah that, and their TLC match are their best matches when it comes to their team-schtick or whatever. Roman Reigns really shined in that match, I swear, his spear is definitely up there as one of, if not, the best spear of all time.

And Reigns/Rey starting at each other and kinda've embracing was awesome as well. That crowd was so behind Reigns, it was such a cool moment.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

"To me, John Cena is a Disney character. He eats, breathes and sleeps WWE, but he’s the embodiment of a Muppet. It’s a lot of catchphrases, bright colors and t-shirts — its marketing. I’ve never been a guy interested in those things. I’ve been wrestling since I was 16. It’s about getting it done in the ring. You don’t owe anything to these people except your performance in the ring. I’m out there doing my thing and you’re lucky enough to be able to watch me.“The people I grew up idolizing are completely different than who John Cena is — the outlaws of our industry: Terry Funk, Roddy Piper, Killer Karl Kox, Dick Murdoch, The Four Horsemen, The Midnight Express and The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express. Those guys are all wild men. This business is built on wild men. I always wanted to be one of the cowboys who rolls into town, does his business and you’re lucky enough to catch a glimpse of ‘em.“I relish the opportunity to go out there and say some things I truly believe, and if anybody got mad about it, I don’t really care.” — DEAN AMBROSE



From top 10 mic moments list on wwe.com


----------



## DareDevil

The Steven Seagal said:


> "To me, John Cena is a Disney character. He eats, breathes and sleeps WWE, but he’s the embodiment of a Muppet. It’s a lot of catchphrases, bright colors and t-shirts — its marketing. I’ve never been a guy interested in those things. I’ve been wrestling since I was 16. It’s about getting it done in the ring. You don’t owe anything to these people except your performance in the ring. I’m out there doing my thing and you’re lucky enough to be able to watch me.“The people I grew up idolizing are completely different than who John Cena is — the outlaws of our industry: Terry Funk, Roddy Piper, Killer Karl Kox, Dick Murdoch, The Four Horsemen, The Midnight Express and The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express. Those guys are all wild men. This business is built on wild men. I always wanted to be one of the cowboys who rolls into town, does his business and you’re lucky enough to catch a glimpse of ‘em.“I relish the opportunity to go out there and say some things I truly believe, and if anybody got mad about it, I don’t really care.” — DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> From top 10 mic moments list on wwe.com



:mark: :mark: :mark: when and where did he said this? I WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/10-best-mic-moments-of-2013/page-2


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

The Steven Seagal said:


> "To me, John Cena is a Disney character. He eats, breathes and sleeps WWE, but he’s the embodiment of a Muppet. It’s a lot of catchphrases, bright colors and t-shirts — its marketing. I’ve never been a guy interested in those things. I’ve been wrestling since I was 16. It’s about getting it done in the ring. You don’t owe anything to these people except your performance in the ring. I’m out there doing my thing and you’re lucky enough to be able to watch me.“The people I grew up idolizing are completely different than who John Cena is — the outlaws of our industry: Terry Funk, Roddy Piper, Killer Karl Kox, Dick Murdoch, The Four Horsemen, The Midnight Express and The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express. Those guys are all wild men. This business is built on wild men. I always wanted to be one of the cowboys who rolls into town, does his business and you’re lucky enough to catch a glimpse of ‘em.“I relish the opportunity to go out there and say some things I truly believe, and if anybody got mad about it, I don’t really care.” — DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> 
> 
> From top 10 mic moments list on wwe.com


I can not believe he just compared Cena to a muppet :no: The muppets are far more entertaining then John Cena.


----------



## DareDevil

The Steven Seagal said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/10-best-mic-moments-of-2013/page-2


:clap:clap:ex: this is why DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE IS A GOAT.



Telos said:


> I like Big E but even "good on the mic" is being generous.


I'm a nice person. And I actually like Big E.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

They need more in ring promos like that one! miss those


----------



## NeyNey

The Steven Seagal said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/10-best-mic-moments-of-2013/page-2


Rollins again in that promo.. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
Also you can see the change not only in Reigns voice, also in his facial expressions.
Much much _muuuuuuuuuuch_ better now.
So awesome. :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Rollins again in that promo.. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> Also you can see the change not only in Reigns voice, also in his facial expressions.
> Much much _muuuuuuuuuuch_ better now.
> So awesome. :banderas


I know, I am impressed on how much Reigns has improved. He had the talent in him. He just needed to unlock it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

NeyNey said:


> Rollins again in that promo.. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> Also you can see the change not only in Reigns voice, also in his facial expressions.
> Much much _muuuuuuuuuuch_ better now.
> So awesome. :banderas


He must have picked up something from Ambrose I think


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> He must have picked up something from Ambrose I think


Your Sig!! Lol Sami looked legit annoyed. Also Roman got personality, when tbh the first one that grabbed my attention from The Shield was Seth, because I used to watch this mexican soap opera and there was this drug dealer that went by the name "El baby" or "The baby" and he looks a lot like Seth. The one that picked my curiosity at max, well you know who it was,


----------



## NeyNey

Almost crying, I don't care.
Ambrose > all


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Almost crying, I don't care.
> Ambrose > all


Dammit! I was about to post this. Well :clap Dean is one is a million.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Your Sig!! Lol Sami looked legit annoyed. Also Roman got personality, when tbh the first one that grabbed my attention from The Shield was Seth, because I used to watch this mexican soap opera and there was this drug dealer that went by the name "El baby" or "The baby" and he looks a lot like Seth. The one that picked my curiosity at max, well you know who it was,


Thanks, I had a bit trouble finding the right size and everything..

Did you just compare rollins to a drug addict :lmao










I love those mexican soap's even though I don't speak a word spanish, so much drama :banderas Way better then dutch tv.



NeyNey said:


> Almost crying, I don't care.
> Ambrose > all



"Better then bob backlund" :mark: He knows he's the best


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks, I had a bit trouble finding the right size and everything..
> 
> Did you just compare rollins to a drug addict :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those mexican soap's even though I don't speak a word spanish, so much drama :banderas Way better then dutch tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Better then bob backlund" :mark: He knows he's the best


No no, the guy was a drug dealer, not addict, and yeah only some are good. The rest got so fucking repetitive. This was one that was good but the ending was really shitty. 
Also Dean :mark: fucking GOAT.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> No no, the guy was a drug dealer, not addict, and yeah only some are good. The rest got so fucking repetitive. This was one that was good but the ending was really shitty.
> Also Dean :mark: fucking GOAT.


A dealer is just as bad you know :lmao But I get it, its not like he has that flawless pretty boy look like some other men on the roster have. And I like a lot of those shows I wasn't kidding, most of those shows are repetitive hell even the bond and the beautiful is repetitive.


Anybody noticed how flawless dean's hair looked on the show? And it wasn't slicked back :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> A dealer is just as bad you know :lmao But I get it, its not like he has that flawless pretty boy look like some other men on the roster have. And I like a lot of those shows I wasn't kidding, most of those shows are repetitive hell even the bond and the beautiful is repetitive.
> 
> 
> Anybody noticed how flawless dean's hair looked on the show? And it wasn't slicked back :mark:


But the dealer wasn't ugly if I find a pic of the guy I'm talking about I'll post it and then you tell me if he doesn't look like Seth. I kind of have a thing for guys with long hair but I don't like Seth or Roman that way. Also DEAN PLS keep that hairstyle for ever. Don't slicked it backwards please.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> But the dealer wasn't ugly if I find a pic of the guy I'm talking about I'll post it and then you tell me if he doesn't look like Seth. I kind of have a thing for guys with long hair but I don't like Seth or Roman that way. Also DEAN PLS keep that hairstyle for ever. Don't slicked it backwards please.


Personally I hate guys with long hair, except Roman he looks like a friggin anime character. And I know right Dean's hair is perfect at least now I know he's not balding.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:yum:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Personally I hate guys with long hair, except Roman he looks like a friggin anime character. And I know right Dean's hair is perfect at least now I know he's not balding.


I know roman looks like an anime character, I think Dean Ambrose has the personality of an anime villain, is just too perfect oh, and I think I found the guy I was talking about. I think is him I can't really remember




























I don't know you be the judge.




psycho bunny said:


> :yum:


Please Dean keep your hair like that for ever!


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know roman looks like an anime character, I think Dean Ambrose has the personality of an anime villain, is just too perfect oh, and I think I found the guy I was talking about. I think is him I can't really remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know you be the judge
> 
> !


Oh he's hot. Doesn't look much like Seth imo, but he's hot so it doesn't matter and thank you for posting :agree:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know roman looks like an anime character, I think Dean Ambrose has the personality of an anime villain, is just too perfect oh, and I think I found the guy I was talking about. I think is him I can't really remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know you be the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Dean keep your hair like that for ever!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Yeah dean reminds me of an anime villain too, maybe thats why I love him so much. The guy in the pictures is pretty, but in my opinion he doesn't look like Rollins. Maybe he had a diffrent look on the show? 

I really hope twitter and tumblr will explode because of his hair, and that Vince notices so that he suggest to Ambrose to not slick it back anymore.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh he's hot. Doesn't look much like Seth imo, but he's hot so it doesn't matter and thank you for posting :agree:


Oh well, he really looks like Seth to me but whatevs. Yes he is hot, now that I give him a second look.



psycho bunny said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> Yeah dean reminds me of an anime villain too, maybe thats why I love him so much. The guy in the pictures is pretty, but in my opinion he doesn't look like Rollins. Maybe he had a diffrent look on the show?
> 
> I really hope twitter and tumblr will explode because of his hair, and that Vince notices so that he suggest to Ambrose to not slick it back anymore.


Oh well I guess is just me, but he had a ponytail on the show and everything. Oh and yeah I watch a bunch of anime sometimes without even noticing there I am cheering for the villains. Well after the main character gets done kicking his/her ass. There are anime villains that are really cool. And abou the hair, yes please Vince be smart for once!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh well, he really looks like Seth to me but whatevs. Yes he is hot, now that I give him a second look.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I guess is just me, but he had a ponytail on the show and everything. Oh and yeah I watch a bunch of anime sometimes without even noticing there I am cheering for the villains. Well after the main character gets done kicking his/her ass. There are anime villains that are really cool. And abou the hair, yes please Vince be smart for once!


Vince being smart? :lmao 

My favorite characters are usually
the villains on anime shows, the japs really know how to develop a character.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Vince being smart? :lmao
> 
> My favorite characters are usually
> the villains on anime shows, the japs really know how to develop a character.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ha, they sure do. Maybe wwe should get some anime magakas to be the creative team.


----------



## Asenath

His hair down like this takes 10 years off him, easy. I can see why they make him slick it back when he's being a bad, bad man.


----------



## NeyNey

Asenath said:


> His hair down like this takes 10 years off him, easy. I can see why they make him slick it back when he's being a bad, bad man.


That's why I always say he's like a chameleon with his fucking epic ass hair.
He can do everything with it.
Innocent schoolboy, badass Dilf.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> That's why I always say he's like a chameleon with his fucking epic ass hair.
> He can do everything with it.
> Innocent schoolboy, badass Dilf.


Lol, innocent schoolboy.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> That must be the strangest gif I've ever seen and I've seen a lot of gifs.
> 
> :|


Lol that's from this ridiculous xmas joe boxers commercial. My grandma hates that commercial lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Asenath said:


> His hair down like this takes 10 years off him, easy. I can see why they make him slick it back when he's being a bad, bad man.


It totally does. I mean for Christ's sake he's only 27. :lol


----------



## teamdiscoverych

So is the shield lineup all at the end of smackdown? or is it separated?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> It totally does. I mean for Christ's sake he's only 27. :lol


28 Calahart. He's 28.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, innocent schoolboy.


I laughed really hard at badass dilf

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

teamdiscoverych said:


> So is the shield lineup all at the end of smackdown? or is it separated?


I don't know, but they each are on singles matches so I guess they'll be throughout the show.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ha, they sure do. Maybe wwe should get some anime magakas to be the creative team.


That would be brilliant.



NeyNey said:


> That's why I always say he's like a chameleon with his fucking epic ass hair.
> He can do everything with it.
> Innocent schoolboy, badass Dilf.


Lol I can imagine him in one of those silly school uniforms 



BaBy FireFly said:


> I laughed really hard at badass dilf
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't even know what a dilf was, had to look it up :lol


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> That would be brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I can imagine him in one of those silly school uniforms
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know what a dilf was, had to look it up :lol


Hahaha, someone needs to draw Dean on a high school uniform.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Well regardless of tonight's lineup, the shield is gonna be sweet. Haven't looked at the spoilers but i hope all three get a great showing in


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Hahaha, someone needs to draw Dean on a high school uniform.


* hint to calahart*


----------



## Telos

I tried thinking of what anime character Roman reminds me of, and remembered The Count from Gankutsuou



Spoiler: Count


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

teamdiscoverych said:


> Well regardless of tonight's lineup, the shield is gonna be sweet. Haven't looked at the spoilers but i hope all three get a great showing in


I don't think you will be dissapointed


----------



## Mikhael Coal

I can definitely say that Dean Ambrose is a very intimidating figure when he is close to you. He seems very sick and twisted. I'm never sure what he'll do!


----------



## Asenath

On the subject of "things and people Dean reminds us of," something in the shape of his face reminds me seriously of Gale Harold while he was on Queer as Folk.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> * hint to calahart*


*Pokes Calahart with a stick, while whispering* "Heeey, psstt, Calahart.. Draw.."



Mikhael Coal said:


> I can definitely say that Dean Ambrose is a very intimidating figure when he is close to you. He seems very sick and twisted. I'm never sure what he'll do!


:lol I always laugh when I see these things, in any case he should be the one afraid of what people want to do to him.
Also your name is goat. Coal.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> I tried thinking of what anime character Roman reminds me of, and remembered The Count from Gankutsuou
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Count


Nice comparison, mine would be gajeel from fairy tail. I know they don't look alike, but Gajeel is kind of a weird silent type, that loves a good fight and occasionally burst out of energy wich leads to hilarious moments.


----------



## NeyNey

teamdiscoverych said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> So is the shield lineup all at the end of smackdown? or is it separated?





Spoiler: Smackdown



Jepp, they're all @ the end. 
First: Ambrose vs. Big E, after that we have Reigns vs. Henry and then Rollins vs. Cena. 
They're all @ ringside during the matches.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I tried thinking of what anime character Roman reminds me of, and remembered The Count from Gankutsuou
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Count


Holy shit, please Telos tell me the name of the anime. He looks like a badass! Never mind, I need to read carefully I just saw the picture. Anyway Count of Monte Cristo right? I've seen this guy before. Isn't he some kind of Vampire that manipulates people to his own will?


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> Nice comparison, mine would be gajeel from fairy tail. I know they don't look alike, but Gajeel is kind of a weird silent type, that loves a good fight and occasionally burst out of energy wich leads to hilarious moments.


Yeah the Count comparison is strictly on appearance (though both share a deep voice). Haven't seen Fairy Tail but Roman does fit the anime muscle type. The big brute of the group who stands quietly and waits his turn and then HULK SMASH.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> *Pokes Calahart with a stick, while whispering* "Heeey, psstt, Calahart.. Draw.."
> 
> 
> 
> :lol I always laugh when I see these things, in any case he should be the one afraid of what people want to do to him.
> Also your name is goat. Coal.


Yeah the day I get my hands on him :woolcock He should be very afraid indeed.


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Holy shit, please Telos tell me the name of the anime. He looks like a badass!


Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=4194

An interesting take on the classic tale. I loved it for its art style, but the series as a whole was enjoyable.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Yeah the Count comparison is strictly on appearance (though both share a deep voice). Haven't seen Fairy Tail but Roman does fit the anime muscle type. The big brute of the group who stands quietly and waits his turn and then HULK SMASH.


Its a very nice anime, with some decent characters. It's one of those rare animes that I like better than the manga adaptation ,plus the humor in it is hilarious.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Its a very nice anime, with some decent characters. It's one of those rare animes that I like better than the manga adaptation ,plus the humor in it is hilarious.


Want to know who Dean reminds me of? 









This guy is from an anime called Monster, he basically manipulated people to killed themselves. He only used his words. Oh and you like fairy tail? Sorry but from what I know fairy tail is just down on the toilet right now.


----------



## Telos

For the other two I'm sure there could be better anime comps.

I'm drawing a blank with Rollins. With Ambrose, also struggling but I found a kinda/sorta resemblence



Spoiler: Ambrose




















Dolcetto from FMA


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Want to know who Dean reminds me of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is from an anime called Monster, he basically manipulated people to killed themselves. He only used his words. Oh and you like fairy tail? Sorry but from what I know fairy tail is just down on the toilet right now.


That's a good one, much better than mine tbh


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Want to know who Dean reminds me of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is from an anime called Monster, he basically manipulated people to killed themselves. He only used his words. Oh and you like fairy tail? Sorry but from what I know fairy tail is just down on the toilet right now.


Never watched the anime of monster, but I read the manga really good (Y)

Fairy tail down the toilet? How come there are 40 manga volumes, 175 episodes and a movie of it? Anyway opinions are always fun to read


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Never watched the anime of monster, but I read the manga really good (Y)
> 
> Fairy tail down the toilet? How come there are 40 manga volumes, 175 episodes and a movie of it? Anyway opinions are always fun to read


I'm serious the last chapters have been nothing but ecchi almost close to hentai. But ok ok ok. If you like it I won't talk shit about it anymore, just know that I don't like it.



Telos said:


> That's a good one, much better than mine tbh


Oh thanks, tbh I've just seen clips from monster, is one of the animes I want to watch but I'm watching a bunch already, so until I catch up with one then I'll start watching it. Also FMA I already promised someone here I'll watch it, but I haven't, won't say who, he knows who he is. Now we need to find one for Seth.


----------



## Mikhael Coal

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol I always laugh when I see these things, in any case he should be the one afraid of what people want to do to him.
> Also your name is goat. Coal.


Oh my!
What are you getting at? I'm not sure that's PG.


----------



## DareDevil

Mikhael Coal said:


> Oh my!
> What are you getting at? I'm not sure that's PG.


Lol, I'm sorry. I forgot that we're all a bunch of 10yr olds. You think this thread is PG?


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'm serious the last chapters have been nothing but ecchi almost close to hentai. But ok ok ok. If you like it I won't talk shit about it anymore, just know that I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks, tbh I've just seen clips from monster, is one of the animes I want to watch but I'm watching a bunch already, so until I catch up with one then I'll start watching it. Also FMA I already promised someone here I'll watch it, but I haven't, won't way who he knows who he is. Now we need to find one for Seth.


There are two FMA's, the 2003 version that aired while the manga was ongoing, and FMA Brotherhood which was true to the manga itself. You can watch both but you'd probably be better off skipping the first FMA and watching just Brotherhood. It's VERY good, one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'm serious the last chapters have been nothing but ecchi almost close to hentai. But ok ok ok. If you like it I won't talk shit about it anymore, just know that I don't like it.
> 
> Oh thanks, tbh I've just seen clips from monster, is one of the animes I want to watch but I'm watching a bunch already, so until I catch up with one then I'll start watching it. Also FMA I already promised someone here I'll watch it, but I haven't, won't way who he knows who he is. Now we need to find one for Seth.


There always have been some nudity in it, that's part of the humor. And I don't mind, we are in a forum after all, this is the place where we all have the freedom to express our opinions. I don't get about what chapters you talk about? The chapters that I've read are about tartaros (demons) and they hardly have any nudity in it.









Black star from soul eater :cheer: A crazy annoying ninja


----------



## Deptford

Rollins reminds me of BK201 from darker than black if he had a blonde streak in his hair. At least to me anyways. He would always use the other people's powers against them to win and Rollins always mimics other people to get inside their head and stuff too.

I wish i could post pictures, it still just never works for me  maybe it's cuz I have a mac idk


----------



## Telos

Seth's two tone hair screams anime, but his facial hair makes it near impossible to find a reasonable fascimile. Most male anime characters are clean shaven. His hair is like something you'd find in Inazuma Eleven. Sticking with Soul Eater, it's like a reverse Death the Kid.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Black star from soul eater :cheer: A crazy annoying ninja


Crazy Annoying Ninja! Lol don't you mean Naruto?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Crazy Annoying Ninja! Lol don't you mean Naruto?


Haha naruto is a good one too :lol but black star was the first one that I could come up with. He's loud, energetic, sometimes annoying, but can be really strong and serious at times


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Crazy Annoying Ninja! Lol don't you mean *Naruto*?












Ohhhh let's not go there, that's probably top 3 all-time favorite for me and it breaks my heart when anime fans bury that series. Even fans of the series itself lol. Naruto himself is annoying though.

Soon, SmackDown! Shield! And more Shield! :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Rollins reminds me of BK201 from darker than black if he had a blonde streak in his hair. At least to me anyways. He would always use the other people's powers against them to win and Rollins always mimics other people to get inside their head and stuff too.
> 
> I wish i could post pictures, it still just never works for me  maybe it's cuz I have a mac idk


[









Him? The Super Electric Chinese Batman? Lol sorry, I heard that from a video of the coolest anime characters. Oops I think the image is too big, hold on I'll find one better.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Ohhhh let's not go there, that's probably top 3 all-time favorite for me and it breaks my heart when anime fans bury that series. Even fans of the series itself lol. Naruto himself is annoying though.
> 
> Soon, SmackDown! Shield! And more Shield! :mark:


The funny thing about japanese anime to me is that I usually hate the main character, but I adore the other characters. Naruto is no difference to me, but overall its a great anime.

I'm I the only one that watched sd yet?


----------



## BaBy FireFly

psycho bunny said:


> That would be brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I can imagine him in one of those silly school uniforms
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know what a dilf was, had to look it up :lol


Lol! He doesn't have kids but if he did, he would be a dilf lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> The funny thing about japanese anime to me is that I usually hate the main character, but I adore the other characters. Naruto is no difference to me, but overall its a great anime.
> 
> I'm I the only one that watched sd yet?


Naruto's little Talk no Jutsu gets old after a while. He's practically the ninja Jesus at this point in the story. But yeah, the many great characters in the series drew me in. The WWE kind of works the same if you think about it, with so many interesting characters. Plus I'm big into shounen series (DBZ and Bleach for example) and have always been into WWF/WWE.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Naruto's little Talk no Jutsu gets old after a while. He's practically the ninja Jesus at this point in the story. But yeah, the many great characters in the series drew me in. The WWE kind of works the same if you think about it, with so many interesting characters. Plus I'm big into shounen series (DBZ and Bleach for example) and have always been into WWF/WWE.


(Y) I grew up with DBZ


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Almost crying, I don't care.
> Ambrose > all


This has killed me off. I am not even ashamed to say that everything about this is making my emotions like a damn roller coaster. 

He is all cuddly and cute and what not and then he comes out with "I want to make it dirty...." Fuuuuuuck. Just fuck it. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Ohhhh let's not go there, that's probably top 3 all-time favorite for me and it breaks my heart when anime fans bury that series. Even fans of the series itself lol. Naruto himself is annoying though.
> 
> Soon, SmackDown! Shield! And more Shield! :mark:


Look. I like little chibi 12 year old Naruto, I honestly cried during that series. And more at Naruto's and Gaara's backstory, I cried more at Gaara's backstory though. Tbh. I only like Gaara, Sasuke and Sakura annoy the fucking hell out of me. And Tobi is a fucking villain that you hate on not how evil he is or how you love to hate him, no I hate him because the only reason he killed a bunch of people was because he got friendzoned. Like wtf? And Naruto is another case, what did it for me to stop liking him, is that he knew that sasbithc didn't give or doesn't give a shit about him and he took a beating fom him. Like, you fucking serious? Wow, I really got passionate about this.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> The funny thing about japanese anime to me is that I usually hate the main character, but I adore the other characters. Naruto is no difference to me, but overall its a great anime.
> 
> I'm I the only one that watched sd yet?


No, I live on MO so SD starts at 7PM here. And it's only 6:04 here. Also with me, I don't usually like the main characters, except on One Piece. I like Luffy a lot.



psycho bunny said:


> (Y) I grew up with DBZ


Same here! *high five* honestly I grew up watching anime. So I can't get off it now. Also Wrestling or "Lucha Libre" l'm Mexican alright, so I grew up watching *AAA* don't know if you guys know about that wrestling promotion.


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> (Y) I grew up with DBZ


I was toward the end of my high school tenure when I started getting into DBZ. I'm older than I'm proud to admit (today is my 31st birthday), but I'm a guy who likes his anime no matter what the age. Not as into it as I used to be, but I love talking about it. Sailor Moon was my gateway drug, and DBZ was what got me into exploring anime in general more.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Look. I like little chibi 12 year old Naruto, I honestly cried during that series. And more at Naruto's and Gaara's backstory, I cried more at Gaara's backstory though. Tbh. I only like Gaara, Sasuke and Sakura annoy the fucking hell out of me. And Tobi is a fucking villain that you hate on not how evil he is or how you love to hate him, no I hate him because the only reason he killed a bunch of people was because he got friendzoned. Like wtf? And Naruto is another case, what did it for me to stop liking him, is that he knew that sasbithc didn't give or doesn't give a shit about him and he took a beating fom him. Like, you fucking serious? Wow, I really got passionate about this.


LOL great post, I enjoyed it :clap

Gaara was my first favorite, and then I liked Itachi. I'm pretty split on which of the two I like more.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Mikhael Coal said:


> I can definitely say that Dean Ambrose is a very intimidating figure when he is close to you. He seems very sick and twisted. I'm never sure what he'll do!




As long as there's penis to vagina contact when I'm close to him, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Look. I like little chibi 12 year old Naruto, I honestly cried during that series. And more at Naruto's and Gaara's backstory, I cried more at Gaara's backstory though. Tbh. I only like Gaara, *Sasuke* and Sakura annoy the fucking hell out of me. And Tobi is a fucking villain that you hate on not how evil he is or how you love to hate him, no I hate him because the only reason he killed a bunch of people was because he got friendzoned. Like wtf? And Naruto is another case, what did it for me to stop liking him, is that he knew that sasbithc didn't give or doesn't give a shit about him and he took a beating fom him. Like, you fucking serious? Wow, I really got passionate about this.



Oh no Vicky don't ruin our friendship :lmao

Anyway, hoping you guys catch SD soon. It's already aired in my country and I'm waiting to see NeyNey's epic gif posts :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Look. I like little chibi 12 year old Naruto, I honestly cried during that series. And more at Naruto's and Gaara's backstory, I cried more at Gaara's backstory though. Tbh. I only like Gaara, Sasuke and Sakura annoy the fucking hell out of me. And Tobi is a fucking villain that you hate on not how evil he is or how you love to hate him, no I hate him because the only reason he killed a bunch of people was because he got friendzoned. Like wtf? And Naruto is another case, what did it for me to stop liking him, is that he knew that sasbithc didn't give or doesn't give a shit about him and he took a beating fom him. Like, you fucking serious? Wow, I really got passionate about this.


:lol I really hope we won't get in trouble by going this off topic.. I used to love this show, but I quit watching a while ago ( I was in this emo fase a couple years ago and stopped watching anime) I'm back hooked now, but there are sooooooo many episodes that I just don't find the time and effort to watch it. 

I read in a previous post of yours that you don't like hentai and nudity, I suggest you NEVER watch elfen lied and hellsing then :lol 

But anyway here's a bloody picture of Dean to drool over:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> I was toward the end of my high school tenure when I started getting into DBZ. I'm older than I'm proud to admit (today is my 31st birthday), but I'm a guy who likes his anime no matter what the age. Not as into it as I used to be, but I love talking about it. Sailor Moon was my gateway drug, and DBZ was what got me into exploring anime in general more.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL great post, I enjoyed it :clap
> 
> Gaara was my first favorite, and then I liked Itachi. I'm pretty split on which of the two I like more.




I'm 21 and I enjoy anime. Nobody understands and think its for kids (but after I show some elfen lied or higurashi clips they shut up).


happy birthday btw


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Oh no Vicky don't ruin our friendship* :lmao
> 
> Anyway, hoping you guys catch SD soon. It's already aired in my country and I'm waiting to see NeyNey's epic gif posts :lol


I'm not trying to, I just don't like him for real. Lol, no one should get me to talk about the Naruto series, it literaly causes me physical pain. And I get upset.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> No, I live on MO so SD starts at 7PM here. And it's only 6:04 here. Also with me, I don't usually like the main characters, except on One Piece. I like Luffy a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! *high five* honestly I grew up watching anime. So I can't get off it now. Also Wrestling or "Lucha Libre" l'm Mexican alright, so I grew up watching *AAA* don't know if you guys know about that wrestling promotion.


*high fives back* You Rock!!


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :lol I really hope we won't get in trouble by going this off topic.. I used to love this show, but I quit watching a while ago ( I was in this emo fase a couple years ago and stopped watching anime) I'm back hooked now, but there are sooooooo many episodes that I just don't find the time and effort to watch it.
> 
> *I read in a previous post of yours that you don't like hentai and nudity, I suggest you NEVER watch elfen lied and hellsing then :lol*
> 
> But anyway here's a bloody picture of Dean to drool over:


OOOPS Too late! I already watched Elfen lied and Hellsing. Also Higurashi they are not really what I consider Hentai, yes EL has nudity but is more Gore than anything. Also Lucy is awesome, oh thanks for the bloody pic. Is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him? The Super Electric Chinese Batman? Lol sorry, I heard that from a video of the coolest anime characters. Oops I think the image is too big, hold on I'll find one better.


lol yeah that one. Idk he is just really quick and smart and stuff but I guess you can say that for alot of anime characters. thanks for the picture! Hahah Chinese batman makes sense to describe him though.


----------



## Amber B

Spoiler: Rollins on Smackdown













He grabbed that opportunity, ran with it and left all the other bitches in the dust. Sans the trolling, that was a legit babyface performance.





Asenath said:


> His hair down like this takes 10 years off him, easy. I can see why they make him slick it back when he's being a bad, bad man.


Now _there_ he looks his damn age. Why he (or WWE) insist on showing that struggeline, I have no fucking idea. He looks like Rollins and Reigns drunk creepy old uncle with slicked back hair. I get that the hair fits the gimmick he's playing right now but fuck...don't they see it too?


Still would though.



And guys, try to stay on topic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

True Hentai lovers should read the manga Futari Ecchi :side:

And Sasuke holds a clean win over Naruto, not a victim of the Naruto/9 tails burial, didn't succumb to the talk no jutsu of doom so will forever hold my respect.

But let's get back to The Shield now.

That is my contribution to the offtopicness. And the fact that I only noticed now how Psycho Bunny is Lapinou :lol

Anyways, good Smackdown this week. The crowd was horrible though. They should avoid doing RAW or SD at Corpus Christi altogether.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol yeah that one. Idk he is just really quick and smart and stuff but I guess you can say that for alot of anime characters. thanks for the picture! Hahah Chinese batman makes sense to describe him though.


SPOILER? I don't know if you have watched the whole series so.


Spoiler: DTB



Ha yeah, and I haven't watched this series I just know from the vid I saw that the first season he was good but on the second season he turned into this hobo like hipster that was just banging a bunch of girls.


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> I'm 21 and I enjoy anime. Nobody understands and think its for kids (but after I show some elfen lied or higurashi clips they shut up).
> 
> 
> happy birthday btw


:mark: Higurashi :mark:

Umineko is pretty good too

and thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> OOOPS Too late! I already watched Elfen lied and Hellsing. Also Higurashi they are not really what I consider Hentai, yes EL has nudity but is more Gore than anything. Also Lucy is awesome, oh thanks for the bloody pic. Is greatly appreciated.


elfen lied is considered ecchi, so.. elfen lied is indeed an ejoyable gore fest, I prefer Mariko over Lucy though.

Your welcome for the pic


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> True Hentai lovers should read the manga Futari Ecchi :side:
> 
> And Sasuke holds a clean win over Naruto, not a victim of the Naruto/9 tails burial, didn't succumb to the talk no jutsu of doom so will forever hold my respect.
> 
> But let's get back to The Shield now.
> 
> That is my contribution to the offtopicness. And the fact that I only noticed now how Psycho Bunny is Lapinou :lol
> 
> Anyways, good Smackdown this week. The crowd was horrible though. They should avoid doing RAW or SD at Corpus Christi altogether.


Will someone come and yell at us because of how off topic we are? :side: Look I don't know what to say about the shield right now, Dean is hot? I haven't watched SD and I don't like spoilers. Also I just don't like sasuke alright.,..


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> :mark: Higurashi :mark:
> 
> Umineko is pretty good too
> 
> and thanks for the birthday wishes!


:mark: umineko :mark: Your welcome


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> True Hentai lovers should read the manga Futari Ecchi :side:
> 
> And Sasuke holds a clean win over Naruto, not a victim of the Naruto/9 tails burial, didn't succumb to the talk no jutsu of doom so will forever hold my respect.
> 
> But let's get back to The Shield now.
> 
> That is my contribution to the offtopicness. And the fact that I only noticed now how Psycho Bunny is Lapinou :lol
> 
> Anyways, good Smackdown this week. The crowd was horrible though. They should avoid doing RAW or SD at Corpus Christi altogether.


How did you figure it out who I was? :lol I know we should talk about the shield, but almost nobody has watched sd yet :side:


----------



## Raw2003

When is Dean gonna defend that damn US Belt been nearly 4 months since they've had him defend it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Will someone come and yell at us because of how off topic we are? :side: Look I don't know what to say about the shield right now, Dean is hot? I haven't watched SD and I don't like spoilers. Also I just don't like sasuke alright.,..


There was an admin in the past that deleted our off topic messages, but we never really got scolded for it :lol.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> How did you figure it out who I was? :lol I know we should talk about the shield, but almost nobody has watched sd yet :side:


Right? What are we going to talk about right now? What's Roman's secret to have such beautiful long hair? Is Seth really a ninja? Is Dean really coocoo? Also Umineko right?



psycho bunny said:


> There was an admin in the past that deleted our off topic messages, but we never really got scolded for it :lol.


Oh well, let's be prepared to not see our fun convo just now anymore.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Raw2003 said:


> When is Dean gonna defend that damn US Belt been nearly 4 months since they've had him defend it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know it pisses me off too, because now clearly people are starting to point fingers at Ambrose because of it. The possibilities they could do with this guy and the us title, but nope fuck all that show more cena vs orton :vince5


----------



## Stormageddon

Y'all know there's an anime discussion thread right? Just sayin...


----------



## shought321

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right? What are we going to talk about right now? What's Roman's secret to have such beautiful long hair? Is Seth really a ninja? Is Dean really coocoo? Also Umineko right?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, let's be prepared to not see our fun convo just now anymore.


There has been four threads of the shield FOUR!! How are we supposed to discuss the shield all the time, everything has been discussed already. Title reigns, possibilities after break ups, future plans, pushes,.. EVERYTHING. The only think we can discuss right now are their matches at every show, so its normal that we sometimes go a little off topic right?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Raw2003 said:


> When is Dean gonna defend that damn US Belt been nearly 4 months since they've had him defend it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



The US title has to be the worst treated belt by the company right now. I'd rather Ambrose just drop it to a new challenger or to Big E in a unification match if the WWE actually intends to go that way. When the feud with Reigns happens, I'd rather it be a personal, grudge-fueled battle and not for any championship.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Stormageddon said:


> Y'all know there's an anime discussion thread right? Just sayin...


Yes where you can only discuss naruto, bleach,dbz and occasionally fairy tail.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I know it pisses me off too, because now clearly people are starting to point fingers at Ambrose because of it. The possibilities they could do with this guy and the us title, but nope fuck all that show more cena vs orton :vince5


Vince logic: Hey let's give this extremely gifted talented guy a belt that is clearly under the train but not let him have a decent feud for it. 
Also on his vid of "Behind the scenes of his U.S championship win" I honestly had to get off the comments because people think is his fault. Like WTF :gun:



Stormageddon said:


> Y'all know there's an anime discussion thread right? Just sayin...


Yes we know. We just got bored. And didn't know what to talk about.


----------



## Soulrollins

Stormageddon said:


> Y'all know there's an anime discussion thread right? Just sayin...


You registered on the page just to say that?


----------



## Asenath

You know what we could do? We could start a The Shield Thread Off Topic Thread somewhere. Since we all like each other's company (mostly), but we do wander some. Where would be the appropriate spot for that, Mod Folks?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> You know what we could do? We could start a The Shield Thread Off Topic Thread somewhere. Since we all like each other's company (mostly), but we do wander some. Where would be the appropriate spot for that, Mod Folks?


OMG that would be amazing.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> You know what we could do? We could start a The Shield Thread Off Topic Thread somewhere. Since we all like each other's company (mostly), but we do wander some. Where would be the appropriate spot for that, Mod Folks?


You are genius!!! Let's do that. I am seriously thinking we should do that. If anyone else is up for it. PM me when is the thread open.


----------



## Stormageddon

"When is Dean gonna defend that damn US Belt been nearly 4 months since they've had him defend it" 

This! yes! I can remember maybe 3 championship matches he's had? It's really odd. Maybe it's a storyline thing, where he's talking himself up again as this great champion and someone calls him out on his lack of title defences. More likely just a creative oversight though.


----------



## Shepard

Games & Trivia probably.


Also omg Cena/Rollins was super good for the time they had. Totally down for more of that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Soulrollins said:


> You registered on the page just to say that?


Noticed that too :lol Like he couldn't take it any longer and just had to create an account to let us know of the Anime Discussion thread :lmao

By the way, if we are comparing The Shield members to anime/manga characters, I think Roman Reigns could end up similar to Guts from the GOAT Manga Berserk. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Vince logic: Hey let's give this extremely gifted talented guy a belt that is clearly under the train but not let him have a decent feud for it.
> Also on his vid of "Behind the scenes of his U.S championship win" I honestly had to get off the comments because people think is his fault. Like WTF :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know. We just got bored. And didn't know what to talk about.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown-superstars-main-event/1067385-dean-ambrose-worst-u-s-title-holder-history.html
fpalm


Soulrollins said:


> You registered on the page just to say that?


:lol


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> There has been four threads of the shield FOUR!! How are we supposed to discuss the shield all the time, everything has been discussed already. Title reigns, possibilities after break ups, future plans, pushes,.. EVERYTHING. The only think we can discuss right now are their matches at every show, so its normal that we sometimes go a little off topic right?


OK how about I link everyone to the video referenced in your sig? It's a hilarious promo for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:






Really hope these two can team up again some day in the WWE main roster.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Shepard said:


> Games & Trivia probably.
> 
> 
> Also omg Cena/Rollins was super good for the time they had. Totally down for more of that.



It was a very good match, I would like to see more in the future as well.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> OK how about I link everyone to the video referenced in your sig? It's a hilarious promo for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope these two can team up again some day in the WWE main roster.


STOP WITH YOUR GAMES JON!! Lol, I tell you he looked legit annoyed, I would be too if someone was whacking me with a towel.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> OK how about I link everyone to the video referenced in your sig? It's a hilarious promo for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope these two can team up again some day in the WWE main roster.


This promo cracks me up everytime :lmao, I really hope they will team up again.


----------



## Raw2003

Telos said:


> OK how about I link everyone to the video referenced in your sig? It's a hilarious promo for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope these two can team up again some day in the WWE main roster.


Love it how the other guy just flipped out on Ambrose in the end after being whipped by the towel through out the video 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

No fucks given moxely is one of if not the best things ever.

and then he like, gives a fuck for like 5 seconds and makes everyone else seem irrelevant :lol 
tha goddd


----------



## Soulrollins

Telos said:


> OK how about I link everyone to the video referenced in your sig? It's a hilarious promo for anyone who hasn't watched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope these two can team up again some day in the WWE main roster.


Why the f*ck Ambrose voices sounds so fucking weird? This
shit makes laught so hard. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Soulrollins said:


> Why the f*ck Ambrose voices sounds so fucking weird? This
> shit makes laught so hard. :lmao


Because he's being weird. Like always.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Because he's being weird. Like always.


That's why we love him so much.


----------



## Stormageddon

So people noticed my post count and not the register date above it?? That makes sense. I really wasn't trying to be a dick, I think the shield off topic thread is an excellent idea. Also LOL at the Switchblades promo. Oh Sami. So intense every time.


----------



## DareDevil

Stormageddon said:


> So people noticed my post count and not the register date above it?? That makes sense. I really wasn't trying to be a dick, I think the shield off topic thread is an excellent idea. Also LOL at the Switchblades promo. Oh Sami. So intense every time.


Thanks for not being a dick. Oh and I'm being serious. I still support Arsenat's idea. I'm not joking. Oh and well se ya later, is SHIELD TIME BBY!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thanks for not being a dick. Oh and I'm being serious. I still support Arsenat's idea. I'm not joking. Oh and well se ya later, is SHIELD TIME BBY!


You will love it!! bye


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Stormageddon said:


> So people noticed my post count and not the register date above it?? That makes sense. I really wasn't trying to be a dick, I think the shield off topic thread is an excellent idea. Also LOL at the Switchblades promo. Oh Sami. So intense every time.


I feel bad for lauging at you now :side: I really don't like the anime discussion thread though. 

The pairing of sami and Moxley is gold :banderas hope wwe will get their heads out of their asses and use this in the future.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Stormageddon said:


> So people noticed my post count and not the register date above it?? That makes sense. I really wasn't trying to be a dick, I think the shield off topic thread is an excellent idea. Also LOL at the Switchblades promo. Oh Sami. So intense every time.



Lol, all harmless fun man :lmao Happens here all the time.

My personal favorite Moxley promo is one he cuts sitting outside an arena or something, telling a story about his ex girlfriend and how she had a pet dog that kept barking. So Moxley took care of it, since he felt the dog caused a disturbance for his girlfriend and wouldn't let her study. And then he was all upset about how that made him the bad guy in her eyes and all :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol, all harmless fun man :lmao Happens here all the time.
> 
> My personal favorite Moxley promo is one he cuts sitting outside an arena or something, telling a story about his ex girlfriend and how she had a pet dog that kept barking. So Moxley took care of it, since he felt the dog caused a disturbance for his girlfriend and wouldn't let her study. And then he was all upset about how that made him the bad guy in her eyes and all :lol


 I don't think I saw that one yet.. Would you mind sharing a link please?


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> I don't think I saw that one yet.. Would you mind sharing a link please?


My description may not be accurate since I saw it a long time ago and don't remember properly but definitely something along those lines. Saw it in one of his promo compilation videos on Youtube, lemme search for it.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Lol, all harmless fun man :lmao Happens here all the time.
> 
> My personal favorite Moxley promo is one he cuts sitting outside an arena or something, telling a story about his ex girlfriend and how she had a pet dog that kept barking. So Moxley took care of it, since he felt the dog caused a disturbance for his girlfriend and wouldn't let her study. And then he was all upset about how that made him the bad guy in her eyes and all :lol


There are commercials so I can talk.
"So I shot the dog, AND ALL THE SUDDEN I'M A BAD GUY, and you don't love me anymore." Lol priceless. Mine you guys probably know already that is the "I'm just a sick guy" promo or the one he did about Drake younger and how winning the World Heavyweight championship would be like a cure.


----------



## Stormageddon

The way he says 'so I shot the dog...' so quiet, like no big deal. I love his cadence. A promo could have the best material in the world but if you don't know when to pause and when to be quiet/loud it's not gonna work.

And the Drake Younger promo is my favourite too! Just wanted to give him a hug. That or the unbreakable one from HWA


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> My description may not be accurate since I saw it a long time ago and don't remember properly but definitely something along those lines. Saw it in one of his promo compilation videos on Youtube, lemme search for it.


Thank you so much


I think I should be going now, its already 2 am here and I have to get up early.. stupid time diffrences. It was a lot of fun, toodles!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Skip to 1:58


----------



## Telos

edit - QTR beat me to it!


----------



## Amber B

psycho bunny said:


> There has been four threads of the shield FOUR!! How are we supposed to discuss the shield all the time, everything has been discussed already. Title reigns, possibilities after break ups, future plans, pushes,.. EVERYTHING. The only think we can discuss right now are their matches at every show, so its normal that we sometimes go a little off topic right?


I was the one who deleted the last off topic conversation in the last 3 threads. I thought people would get the hint which was why I didn't give warnings.

It's been over 4 pages of off topic discussion. I could just close the thread and you can go the "Anything" section of the forum or the Anime thread. 

There are things going on with the Shield right now that can be discussed. It doesn't have to be about what's going on now, it can be about things they have done on the Indies that you'd like to see somehow recreated here (obviously only about Ambrose and Rollins), future match ups, future feuds, etc. If you want to talk about Smackdown, you can but just use the spoiler tags when doing so.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> edit - QTR beat me to it!


He looks like Brian Pillman there.
Edit: wow now we did got yelled at.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

In this promo he mentions the Halloween incident again which makes me believe it actually happened to him as a kid and it wasn't just a crazy story he made up. I love how raw his promos are and love when he shows hints of Moxley in WWE. Like in that "Cena problem" promo when he said The Shield were going to drown Cena's team. He went full Moxley there.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth The Raven, here's the full promo.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> In this promo he mentions the Halloween incident again which makes me believe it actually happened to him as a kid and it wasn't just a crazy story he made up. I love how raw his promos are and love when he shows hints of Moxley in WWE. Like in that "Cena problem" promo when he said The Shield were going to drown Cena's team. He went full Moxley there.


God, these JM promos just hit you in the feels.like you can't hate him because of it. He had a reason to act the way he acts.


----------



## Theproof

This group is a disaster. Somebody end it already.


----------



## DareDevil

Dean pushed Roman aside, :mark:


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Dean pushed Roman aside, :mark:


:mark:

And Roman was none too happy about it... oh boy


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> And Roman was none too happy about it... oh boy


I feel sorry for the ones that will literally shed tears when they break up. Because I'll be marking out like crazy.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman was looking at his arm like " Did this kid just push me? Oh hell naw!" :lol 

But normally Reigns doesn't appreciate whenever anyone touches him when it's uninvited. I remember one time when the referee touched him and he brushed it off. :lol Dude is special with himself. :lmao


----------



## Telos

Roman f'n Reigns! :reigns


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Ambrose was especially unhinged tonight; you saw it when he pushed Reigns. Pretty funny how they still tolerate it. Sooner or later they won't be able to, and somebody is going to get the justice beat out of them.


----------



## DareDevil

SETH VS CENA , FUCKING GOAT :mark: :mark: :mark: ROLLINS IS A BEAST!

Shit! ROMAN HIT DEAN! Holy shit. Well I like the tension, the promo Dean and his Shaky voice Goat! But out of the three matches, the one I liked the most was Seth vs Cena.


----------



## Telos

Seth f'n Rollins :clap

That's about as good as you can look without winning the match. Always knew he was capable of putting on this kind of match, he's just been limited up to this point. Hell of a performance by the "forgotten man" of the group. The future is bright with these three.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cena Vs Rollins :banderas :banderas :banderas

They made Seth look good tonight. He got in lots of offense and they made it look as if Cena needed help from Langston and Henry to get the win. Can't complain. Job well done by both men :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Theproof

Meh


----------



## Telos

CohesiveUnit said:


> Ambrose was especially unhinged tonight; you saw it when he pushed Reigns. Pretty funny how they still tolerate it. Sooner or later they won't be able to, and somebody is going to get the justice beat out of them.


Slight cracks, here and there, will eventually build up to the point where it can no longer hold together. Let's just say I can't wait until the Royal Rumble.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Seth f'n Rollins :clap
> 
> That's about as good as you can look without winning the match. Always knew he was capable of putting on this kind of match, he's just been limited up to this point. Hell of a performance by the "forgotten man" of the group. The future is bright with these three.


Fuck, man for once cena knew how to sell. And the turnbuckle move from Rollins just gets me. Match of the night right there...sorry Dean. Seth deserves it.



Telos said:


> Slight cracks, here and there, will eventually build up to the point where it can no longer hold together. Let's just say I can't wait until the Royal Rumble.


I have never been one to want to watch a PPV so bad, but 2014 Royal Rumble, I just have this gut feeling that I must watch it.


----------



## Telos

Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Fuck, man for once cena knew how to sell. And the turnbuckle move from Rollins just gets me. Match of the night right there...sorry Dean. Seth deserves it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been one to want to watch a PPV so bad, but 2014 Royal Rumble, I just have this gut feeling that I must watch it.


Royal Rumble is my favorite PPV of the year, so I'm already hyped to watch it. But add in the Shield factor to it and it's even more enticing.

And yeah Rollins stole the show for sure.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Anybody notice how Roman's hair has been flowing quite nicely lately? Know why? Because he finally cut it!!! He can fling it back again without getting tangled in it. Now it just flows like the gorgeous unicorn mane it always was meant to be. 


Great Smackdown for the boys.I loved when they interrupted Cena in the beginning. Loved the fierceness they showed coming to the ring and then when they circled the ring and surrounded Cena before attacking them like they used to do to everybody when they first started like a pack of dogs. Loved every second of it. Seth shined like the bright star he's going to be one day. Dean's crazy is starting to show more and more. I like what I'm seeing...but geez, can they give the guy a win once in a while? Roman's match with Mark Henry was meh to me. Nothing memorable there. The spear wasn't his best, nor was the superman punch. 


And guys please don't get in a tizzy about Amber doing her job. She's not yelling at anybody. This is the shield discussion after all. If you've got nothing shield to talk about in here, then talk in pm's, or someone should start a chat thread in the non wrestling section. I think a shield non shield talk thread would be awesome as I too adore everyone in here and think there'd be some definite shenanigans going on up in it.


----------



## Vyer

The Shirld have been one of the consistently best performing stables I seen, both together and as individually. 
Seth really did good tonight with Cena. Very nice match.


----------



## Waffelz

Rollins is the dogs BOLLOCKS.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

From the WWE App


----------



## Deptford

That's seriously from the app? Looks like they won't be afraid to show crazy Ambrose full on :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the WWE App


Ahhh :mark: PSYCHO AMBROSE!!



Deptford said:


> That's seriously from the app? Looks like they won't be afraid to show crazy Ambrose full on :mark: :mark:


I seriously hope so, we saw how he was a bit off tonight, I can't wait until the full monster is unleashed.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Deptford said:


> That's seriously from the app? Looks like they won't be afraid to show crazy Ambrose full on :mark: :mark:




I would never lie to you dear Deptford. iper1


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Last night's house show in Chicago












unf :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Last night's house show in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unf :banderas :banderas :banderas


He's just too much,


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Last night's house show in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unf :banderas :banderas :banderas


♡ Those two... ♡


----------



## TheVipersGirl

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ahhh :mark: PSYCHO AMBROSE!!
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously hope so, we saw how he was a bit off tonight, I can't wait until the full monster is unleashed.


jon moxley soon unleashed?:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> ♡ Those two... ♡


The ship is still afloat!


----------



## TheVipersGirl

credit: vintagemoxley on tumblr


----------



## TheVipersGirl

me throughout the entire singles match. :mark:









roman vs henry
































rollins vs cena








































ambrose vs langston


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

TheVipersGirl said:


> jon moxley soon unleashed?:mark:



God this whole promo should be inducted into the fap hall of fame :clap:clap:clap


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> me throughout the entire singles match. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman vs henry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollins vs cena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambrose vs langston


I was waiting for the wave of gifs! Thank you....:dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> roman vs henry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollins vs cena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambrose vs langston


Reigns vs Henry was way more fast paced than expected and I actually enjoyed it. That superman punch though is something fierce!

Rollins got in so many beautiful moves on Cena and the bastard actually sold them :cheer He actually worked Cena a lot better than most guys on the roster and they had a good in ring chemistry.

Roman looking at his arm like wtf as Dean yanks it away :lol


----------



## NeyNey

TheVipersGirl said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas Jeez...
Reigns staring at his arm :lmao 

Rollins vs. Cena was pure beauty.


----------



## Screwball

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Last night's house show in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unf :banderas :banderas :banderas


Nice find, it's all about the little things with this guy. He's like some kind of wrestling savant.


NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas Jeez...
> Reigns staring at his arm :lmao
> 
> Rollins vs. Cena was pure beauty.


Commentary even acknowledged Reigns' reaction, the cracks are widening. My suggestion to anybody who hasn't seen Rollins/Cena is to get on it now because it was good.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Skip to 1:58


Thanks for sharing man  I enjoyed it, especially the part where he pointed out the corner where his mom used to work :banderas. My past and his are really similar sometimes its scary..



Amber B said:


> I was the one who deleted the last off topic conversation in the last 3 threads. I thought people would get the hint which was why I didn't give warnings.
> 
> It's been over 4 pages of off topic discussion. I could just close the thread and you can go the "Anything" section of the forum or the Anime thread.
> 
> There are things going on with the Shield right now that can be discussed. It doesn't have to be about what's going on now, it can be about things they have done on the Indies that you'd like to see somehow recreated here (obviously only about Ambrose and Rollins), future match ups, future feuds, etc. If you want to talk about Smackdown, you can but just use the spoiler tags when doing so.



I didn't even know it where 4 pages sorry about that.




Telos said:


> In this promo he mentions the Halloween incident again which makes me believe it actually happened to him as a kid and it wasn't just a crazy story he made up. I love how raw his promos are and love when he shows hints of Moxley in WWE. Like in that "Cena problem" promo when he said The Shield were going to drown Cena's team. He went full Moxley there.


I love this promo of his, the balls that this guy must have to walk around in the street with his pants down his ankles.




Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> And Roman was none too happy about it... oh boy



Aaah these little spoilers :banderas hope it will take a while longer before they break up though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> From the WWE App





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Last night's house show in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unf :banderas :banderas :banderas




Wow that's epic :mark: :mark: :mark: Imagine Ambrose having a joker character after shield breaks up.

thanks for sharing.



TheVipersGirl said:


> jon moxley soon unleashed?:mark:


I hope so :mark:



Didn't I told it here that Rollins vs Cena was GOAT :clap



This :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose is every single wwe fan when watching Cena. 

God damn it just die (read: give up) already!!!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose is every single wwe fan when watching Cena.
> 
> God damn it just die (read: give up) already!!!!


:lol We now know he's not part of "the cenation".


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

Does anyone know how many times Roman Reigns has been pinned ?


----------



## Asenath

psycho bunny said:


> :lol We now know he's not part of "the cenation".



What was your first clue?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> What was your first clue?


I don't know, I thought they where Bff's in real life 8*D


Didn't he in that 3 hour interview called Cena a fake?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> :lol We now know he's not part of "the cenation".





Asenath said:


> What was your first clue?



:lmao

Still one of my fave things ever on Raw when Ambrose proceeded to slap Cena hard on the back of the head several times whilst shouting "how'd you like justice bitch!?" :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Asenath

psycho bunny said:


> Didn't he in that 3 hour interview called Cena a fake?


He used John Cena as an example of fakery in wrestling when he discussed the Affaire du Skil Saw.


----------



## tbp82

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Does anyone know how many times Roman Reigns has been pinned ?


twice. In a multi-man elimination match off a double team by The Usos and when they lost the Tag Titles after interferance from Big Show.


----------



## Srdjan99

I assure you that you won't see reigns pinned anytimme soon


----------



## DareDevil

Srdjan99 said:


> I assure you that you won't see reigns pinned anytimme soon


Not sure whether to be happy about this or not.


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Not sure whether to be happy about this or not.


Elaborate a little here. How can Reigns not getting pinned be a bad thing?


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Elaborate a little here. How can Reigns not getting pinned bad thing?


If Reigns is eating no pins, that means a steady diet of them for Ambrose and Rollins. Especially Seth.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> Elaborate a little here. How can Reigns not getting pinned be a bad thing?


Because, I don't think is fair that Dean and Seth have been the ones eating the pins,and he hasn't.


----------



## tbp82

Asenath said:


> If Reigns is eating no pins, that means a steady diet of them for Ambrose and Rollins. Especially Seth.


.
Seth and Dean have to take those pins to allow Roman to stand out as the dominant force they can't all be the dominant because then there would be no standout just three dudes the same. At one time I felt they all would get a World Title run but now with only one World Title I think the glass ceiling many felt WWE haf in the past will return and that's not good for Seth and Dean.


----------



## Soulrollins

Rollins giving DAT promo against Cena and having the best match of the night?

http://cdn.weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/mah-*****-gif.gif


----------



## The Phenom_Taker

:lmao
* wish they face the wyatt before breakup* :sad:

...

*Made a new Wallpaper for the*
*Hounds Of Justice*










*>>>*http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...d___hounds_of_justice_by_alitaker-d6zqxfn.png *<<<*​


----------



## DareDevil

Soulrollins said:


> Rollins giving DAT promo against Cena and having the best match of the night?
> 
> http://cdn.weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/mah-*****-gif.gif


I know right! Seth showed what he's capable of, Also rep because of the gif. 



The Phenom_Taker said:


> :lmao
> * wish they face the wyatt before breakup* :sad:
> 
> ...
> 
> *Made a new Wallpaper for the*
> *Hounds Of Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>*http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...d___hounds_of_justice_by_alitaker-d6zqxfn.png *<<<*​


The moment that Dean pushed Roman, I felt happy somehow. Also, AWESOME wallpaper.


----------



## kronos96

The Phenom_Taker said:


> :lmao
> * wish they face the wyatt before breakup* :sad:
> 
> ...
> 
> *Made a new Wallpaper for the*
> *Hounds Of Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>*http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...d___hounds_of_justice_by_alitaker-d6zqxfn.png *<<<*​


I think it's time for ambrose to be on the receiving end of another spear. :lol

The guy is asking to get his ass demolished. Hopefully the break up is soon.


----------



## Deptford

I hope they break up soon and have Seth and Ambrose turn on Reigns. 

I don't want it to be a thing where they make Rollins and Ambrose look really weak and have Reigns do a superman babyface turn on them. I might legit cry if Dean and Seth get treated like that


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Everytime I come into this thread there are like 10+ pages to read. : 

Just watched B-Boy vs Jon Moxley (again) from CZW's 11th anniversary as part ofmy CZW project. Such a great freakin' match. 

Have to check out SD soon.


----------



## Riddle101

Deptford said:


> I hope they break up soon and have Seth and Ambrose turn on Reigns.
> 
> I don't want it to be a thing where they make Rollins and Ambrose look really weak and have Reigns do a superman babyface turn on them. I might legit cry if Dean and Seth get treated like that


So your idea for not making Ambrose and Rollins look weak is to have them turn on Roman Reigns, Who will most likely be pushed as a face and beat them both in a superman type of way? Yeah either way Ambrose and Rollins are going to feel the brunt of the break up. Reigns is most definitely going to be pushed first over both of them.


----------



## Ejean830

Anyone know Seth's favorite movies, TV shows, bands or superheroes?

Thanks!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Riddle101 said:


> So your idea for not making Ambrose and Rollins look weak is to have them turn on Roman Reigns, Who will most likely be pushed as a face and beat them both in a superman type of way? Yeah either way Ambrose and Rollins are going to feel the brunt of the break up. Reigns is most definitely going to be pushed first over both of them.


They're gonna suffer from Reigns push and the break up but I'd at least like them to suffer in an "evil heel" sort of fashion with a story to it, rather than just having reigns beat the shit out of them. 



Ejean830 said:


> Anyone know Seth's favorite movies, TV shows, bands or superheroes?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know they all like hardcore/metal music. That's about it. Sorrrrry. I think they mention one of their favorite bands in an interview they did for Wrestlemania 29 though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Music wise, Seth is into bands like Mayday Parade, Parkway Drive, Killswitch Engage, War of Ages (performed his FCW theme) and other similar stuff. 

Speaking of, Dean has had so many great songs as his theme songs, which probably reflect on his musical taste.
L7's Shitlist, Zeppelin's Immigrant Song, RATM's Bulls on Parade, Nirvana's Come as You Are, Misfits' Hybrid Moments...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

kronos96 said:


> I think it's time for ambrose to be on the receiving end of another spear. :lol
> 
> The guy is asking to get his ass demolished. Hopefully the break up is soon.


Love the crime scene wallpaper but I love csi stuff.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

BaBy FireFly said:


> Love the crime scene wallpaper but I love csi stuff.


Dammit, your sig just made me zone out on youtube vid-hopping for half an hour again. Damn my short attention span!!!


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Everytime I come into this thread there are like 10+ pages to read. :
> 
> Just watched B-Boy vs Jon Moxley (again) from CZW's 11th anniversary as part ofmy CZW project. Such a great freakin' match.
> 
> Have to check out SD soon.


Is it the one where Moxley wins the title? I can't find it online.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Telos said:


> Is it the one where Moxley wins the title? I can't find it online.


Yeah, the same match. Check your PM box in a sec.


----------



## HiddenViolence

It's clear that the WWE is valuing Roman Reigns the most in the group. Which is stupid considering he's the least talented of the three. After The Shield break up I want face Rollins vs heel Ambrose for the US championship. I hope they don't push Reigns at the expense of the other two. But I know they will.


----------



## tbp82

Oddball said:


> It's clear that the WWE is valuing Roman Reigns the most in the group. Which is stupid considering he's the least talented of the three. After The Shield break up I want face Rollins vs heel Ambrose for the US championship. I hope they don't push Reigns at the expense of the other two. But I know they will.


How is Reigns the "least talented of the three"? Ambrose in WWE has been no better than Reigns in the ring. Rollins is no better than Reigns on the mic. While Reigns has much better size, look, presance, and power moves than Ambrose and Rollins. Pushing Reigns is brillant.


----------



## DareDevil

Oddball said:


> It's clear that the WWE is valuing Roman Reigns the most in the group. Which is stupid considering he's the least talented of the three. After The Shield break up I want face Rollins vs heel Ambrose for the US championship. I hope they don't push Reigns at the expense of the other two. But I know they will.


Right! I mean I'm not saying that reigns is not talented because he has improved A LOT, but isn't it obvious who are the ones that really didn't need to improve?


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right! I mean I'm not saying that reigns is not talented because he has improved A LOT, but isn't it obvious who are the ones that really didn't need to improve?


To quote Dean Ambrose NOPE!


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> How is Reigns the "least talented of the three"? Ambrose in WWE has been no better than Reigns in the ring.


Ummmmm... yes he certainly has. His singles matches have been MUCH better than the few Reigns has had. His match with Bryan, for example, was way better than Reigns' with him.



tbp82 said:


> Rollins is no better than Reigns on the mic.


Yes he is, there's a reason WWE has Rollins talk A LOT more than Reigns, and it's not only because of Reigns' gimmick. More times than not Reigns' delivery is monotone and off beat, while Rollins has vocal range in his voice showing plenty of emotion, and great delivery. Rollins' only problem is his southern accent and lisp which would take voice lessons to really fix. He's doing the best work he can all things considered.



tbp82 said:


> While Reigns has much better size, look, presence, and power moves than Ambrose and Rollins. Pushing Reigns is brilliant.


Better size, look, and presence for sure, but does Reigns even do all that many power moves? He does a powerbomb where he's helped by two other members, the pop-up Samoan drop which the Usos also use, and the Moment of Silence. Rollins uses more power moves than Reigns to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's amazing how underrated Seth Rollins is by some. The same people continue to get on him about his mic work, but the fact of the matter is the guy has improved greatly since entering WWE. If you saw his mic work in ROH, he has improved by leaps and bounds. I'm not saying he's great by any means, but there is no doubt that he has improved vastly and will most likely continue to improve as he gets more time on the mic. 

There's really no need to get into ring work. The guy is, by a fair margin, the best in the ring in the Shield. And there's no shame in that if you're Ambrose or Reigns. Rollins proving that he can "go" as far as the WWE style goes was proven on Smackdown last night in his match with Cena. I wouldn't be surprised if he even raised some more eyebrows in management with that match.


----------



## tbp82

THANOS said:


> Ummmmm... yes he certainly has. His singles matches have been MUCH better than the few Reigns has had. His match with Bryan, for example, was way better than Reigns' with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, there's a reason WWE has Rollins talk A LOT more than Reigns, and it's not only because of Reigns' gimmick. More times than not Reigns' delivery is monotone and off beat, while Rollins has vocal range in his voice showing plenty of emotion, and great delivery. Rollins' only problem is his southern accent and lisp which would take voice lessons to really fix. He's doing the best work he can all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Better size, look, and presence for sure, but does Reigns even do all that many power moves? He does a powerbomb where he's helped by two other members, the pop-up Samoan drop which the Usos also use, and the Moment of Silence. Rollins uses more power moves than Reigns to be honest.


I was counting Reigns tag matches to. Reigns has been just as good as Rollins on the mic if not better. I like the intensity Reigns shows in his promos. Coming from Rollins can we still call them powermoves?


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> To quote Dean Ambrose NOPE!


Lol, ok well then. That's my opinion, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, is just so happens that I don't agree with yours.



Mister WrestleMania said:


> It's amazing how underrated Seth Rollins is by some. The same people continue to get on him about his mic work, but the fact of the matter is the guy has improved greatly since entering WWE. If you saw his mic work in ROH, he has improved by leaps and bounds. I'm not saying he's great by any means, but there is no doubt that he has improved vastly and will most likely continue to improve as he gets more time on the mic.
> 
> There's really no need to get into ring work. The guy is, by a fair margin, the best in the ring in the Shield. And there's no shame in that if you're Ambrose or Reigns. Rollins proving that he can "go" as far as the WWE style goes was proven on Smackdown last night in his match with Cena. I wouldn't be surprised if he even raised some more eyebrows in management with that match.


Not me, tbh in terms of in-ring ability Rollins takes the cake. That match with cena had me on a roll. He's proved that he can deliver.


----------



## tbp82

THANOS said:


> Ummmmm... yes he certainly has. His singles matches have been MUCH better than the few Reigns has had. His match with Bryan, for example, was way better than Reigns' with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, there's a reason WWE has Rollins talk A LOT more than Reigns, and it's not only because of Reigns' gimmick. More times than not Reigns' delivery is monotone and off beat, while Rollins has vocal range in his voice showing plenty of emotion, and great delivery. Rollins' only problem is his southern accent and lisp which would take voice lessons to really fix. He's doing the best work he can all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Better size, look, and presence for sure, but does Reigns even do all that many power moves? He does a powerbomb where he's helped by two other members, the pop-up Samoan drop which the Usos also use, and the Moment of Silence. Rollins uses more power moves than Reigns to be honest.


I was counting Reigns tag matches to. Reigns has been just as good as Rollins on the mic if not better. I like the intensity Reigns shows in his promos. Coming from Rollins can we still call them powermoves


----------



## Deptford

Rollins is amazing in the ring
Ambrose is a god with subtitles/ actions/ character/ and mic work 
Reigns has muscles and gets pushed.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I can't believe I sat through that shit show Tribute to the Troops just to see the Shield on the tank and then they weren't even on. 


Bull shit.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

The Shield's Tribute To The Troops match is now on youtube!


----------



## HiddenViolence

tbp82 said:


> How is Reigns the "least talented of the three"? Ambrose in WWE has been no better than Reigns in the ring. Rollins is no better than Reigns on the mic. While Reigns has much better size, look, presance, and power moves than Ambrose and Rollins. Pushing Reigns is brillant.


Ambrose is better than Reigns on the mic. And Rollins is better than Reigns in the ring. Nothing stands out about Reigns in terms of talent. He's not untalented by any means. But he isn't great on the mic or great in the ring. The other two have that stand out talent respectively.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> The Shield's Tribute To The Troops match is now on youtube!


:ex: Wow, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## RebelArch86

Can we stop pushing reigns at the expense of the other 2 now? 30 min Rollins matches is what crowds need. You can talk all this bs about look, presence, blah blah you watch porn for the dicks, blah blah, but the truth is reigns has never got a crowd reaction like Rollins got in bumblefuck Texas.


----------



## #Mark

RebelArch86 said:


> Can we stop pushing reigns at the expense of the other 2 now? 30 min Rollins matches is what crowds need. You can talk all this bs about look, presence, blah blah you watch porn for the dicks, blah blah, but the truth is reigns has never got a crowd reaction like Rollins got in bumblefuck Texas.


I'd take a Reigns and Rollins match over anything Ambrose has done in the WWE. And this is coming from someone who thinks Ambrose is the most talented member of the group.


----------



## tbp82

RebelArch86 said:


> Can we stop pushing reigns at the expense of the other 2 now? 30 min Rollins matches is what crowds need. You can talk all this bs about look, presence, blah blah you watch porn for the dicks, blah blah, but the truth is reigns has never got a crowd reaction like Rollins got in bumblefuck Texas.


Interesting observation there but, no they can't stop pushing Reigns at the expense of the other two because again so this is clear THE POINT IS TO MAKR REIGNS THE STAR and two Reigns gets a bigger reaction just by walking into the ring and staring at Big. E than Rollins did in that match. Also all Reigns spears get a bigger reaction as well. Amazing match by Rollins with Cena though.


----------



## Telos

#Mark said:


> I'd take a Reigns and Rollins match over anything Ambrose has done in the WWE. And this is coming from someone who thinks Ambrose is the most talented member of the group.


I'd take an Ambrose vs Punk match over anything else


----------



## BaBy FireFly

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Everytime I come into this thread there are like 10+ pages to read. :
> 
> Just watched B-Boy vs Jon Moxley (again) from CZW's 11th anniversary as part ofmy CZW project. Such a great freakin' match.
> 
> Have to check out SD soon.


Can you pm me that too....thanks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bearodactyl said:


> Dammit, your sig just made me zone out on youtube vid-hopping for half an hour again. Damn my short attention span!!!


LOL sorry!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

The Shield's entrance on Tribute to the Troops was pretty cool.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> The Shield's Tribute To The Troops match is now on youtube!


:lmao-ing at Reigns' struggle getting out of tank/over the barricade compared to Ambrose. _Oh lawwwd_

Thank you for posting this. 

-------------------------

To those who say Rollins is underrated, definitely agree. He can go some in the ring.

The talk about taking whatever Rollins/Reigns have done in WWE so far over Ambrose is such a catch 22 for me. I find it hard to agree in a way because sometimes I feel Ambrose has gotten the raw end of the deal regarding who he has been put up against for his title/in matches in general. When you think about it, if he works against people who are willing to adapt to his style or know how to work his style ala CM Punk and Bryan, then he pulls it out of the bag. People rate those matches. Also have to say his match against RVD was particularly good with it's storytelling. He isn't the type to have a spectacular, 'holy shit he's going to die if he keeps selling like a bitch and dropping off the top rope to the outside' kinda match like Rollins because it's not his style. You tend to have to appreciate his stuff for more than just the sparkle (and I'm not saying that Rollins is all style and no substance because he isn't by any means, his mat work is beautifully slick to watch. Reigns I would say is more so that when on his own because he tends to have like three things or so that he does awesomely well). Then again all of these guys are kinda being protected, especially when you consider that they haven't really touched their move set in its entirety yet. 

For me Ambrose always has been about selling the feud outside of the ring so much so that he doesn't really have to put a lot out on the line when in the ring - you know by really making the audience believe he despises his opponent so much so that he can really just have an out and out brawl because the fans believe he legit wants to hurt his opponent in the most drawn out way as possible (none more so than by just using fists). Which is why he hasn't been as captivating in the 'E as a lot of us know he can be. He hasn't really gotten a chance to get his teeth into anything to establish this underpinning. 

I sometimes think that you can get into dangerous territory on this thread because you get labelled as having favourites but it really is personal preference. The seven year old in me would have instantly been a Rollins mark through and through because I used to love all the 'flippy shit' when I was kid; Hardy was always one of my go-to guys. But I think after dipping into many different promotions throughout the years and looking at the product in it's entirety changed that. Storytelling is so damn key for me, as are a strong character and presence both of which Ambrose encompasses. Also, I'll admit I'm bias because I've watched Ambrose before he came to WWE but whatever :lol 

Phew, that was kinda nice to write something. Even if I am mostly being repetitive and long-winded. Nice to see some strong discussion again in this thread. Have to say this is why you guys are my favourites, always a great balance between fun and seriousness. 

I'm sure one thing we all agree on in here is that these three guys are legit and incredibly talented. Definitely one of, if not, the most captivating thing about the product at the minute. MVPs of 2013.


----------



## NeyNey

Can't believe they took _*such*_ a shitty angle for the beginning of the Tank entrance. Wow. :lmao [/FirstWorldProblems]
Still 9/10.

Mysterio/Rollins, always so :banderas together in the ring.
LOVED Reigns anger when Mysterio ran out of the corner. :clap
Ambrose. :banderas


----------



## BaBy FireFly

NeyNey said:


> Can't believe they took _*such*_ a shitty angle for the beginning of the Tank entrance. Wow. :lmao [/FirstWorldProblems]
> Still 9/10.
> 
> Mysterio/Rollins, always so :banderas together in the ring.
> LOVED Reigns anger when Mysterio ran out of the corner. :clap
> Ambrose. :banderas


So it ain't just me who thought that was a shitty angle too. After they came out of the tank there should have been a front shot of them standing on the tank instead of just the above shot the whole time.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I'd take an Ambrose vs Punk match over anything else


Yes, yes to this! Took the words right out of my mouth :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> The Shield's Tribute To The Troops match is now on youtube!


Oh thank god you posted this. I just sat through the entire tribute to the troops and there was no shield.

I agree with who ever said that was shitty camera work with the shield entrance.

Only thing I have to say is " Who the fuck gave Roman permission to cut that Samoan Remy?" Doesn't he know how much that hair costs per strand?:cuss: no respect :no:


----------



## Telos

The poor camera work on The Shield's entrance reminded me of WWE 2K14






Definitely should've had a front shot of the tank just before they emerged from it


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So I finally watched the RAW from before Christmas...

"Your pain brings us pleasure."










I know I don't have ovaries but I couldn't find a good gif of anything phallic becoming stiffer than usual, but there are hundreds of ovary explosion gifs. It'll have to do.

Also, can I just say? If they push Roman and let Ambrose and Rollins fall by the wayside as a result... well...








to WWE creative.

Also the same if they make Cena the one who's responsible for the Shield falling apart.

And while I'm talking about Ambrose and Rollins, and because I have another image just begging to be used:


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> So I finally watched the RAW from before Christmas...
> 
> "Your pain brings us pleasure."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't have ovaries but I couldn't find a good gif of anything phallic becoming stiffer than usual, but there are hundreds of ovary explosion gifs. It'll have to do.
> 
> Also, can I just say? If they push Roman and let Ambrose and Rollins fall by the wayside as a result... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to WWE creative.
> 
> Also the same if they make Cena the one who's responsible for the Shield falling apart.
> 
> And while I'm talking about Ambrose and Rollins, and because I have another image just begging to be used:


Well, don't worry. You have men ovaries then. Lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Reservoir Angel said:


> So I finally watched the RAW from before Christmas...
> 
> "Your pain brings us pleasure."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't have ovaries but I couldn't find a good gif of anything phallic becoming stiffer than usual, but there are hundreds of ovary explosion gifs. It'll have to do.
> 
> Also, can I just say? If they push Roman and let Ambrose and Rollins fall by the wayside as a result... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to WWE creative.
> 
> Also the same if they make Cena the one who's responsible for the Shield falling apart.
> 
> And while I'm talking about Ambrose and Rollins, and because I have another image just begging to be used:




wow. it's like we're one mind. i think i love you. :faint:


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> wow. it's like we're one mind. i think i love you. :faint:


Resivoir Angel PREACHED :agree::agree:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Good this is so beautiful.... *tears*


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_imagine him having the real thing_


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Good this is so beautiful.... *tears*



lol Dean's goofy face. 

Anyways, after I got done choking up on the inside a little I was wondering what his side plates could be. Picture the violent Moxley lettering on it :cool2


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh thank god you posted this. I just sat through the entire tribute to the troops and there was no shield.
> 
> I agree with who ever said that was shitty camera work with the shield entrance.
> 
> Only thing I have to say is " Who the fuck gave Roman permission to cut that Samoan Remy?" Doesn't he know how much that hair costs per strand?:cuss: no respect :no:


His hair blends in so much with his vest I did not even noticed he cut it until you said something lol. Needs to grow back now! Lol


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Good this is so beautiful.... *tears*


Soon, VERY SOON!! LeanMeanDeanMachine mind if I use this as my avatar?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: spoiler



So don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure in Washington at SD taping tonight Ambrose was on Smackdown. The E sure knows that they are on to a great thing getting him on this commentary hype :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Soon, VERY SOON!! LeanMeanDeanMachine mind if I use this as my avatar?




do it up gurl


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure in Washington at SD taping tonight Ambrose was on Smackdown. The E sure knows that they are on to a great thing getting him on this commentary hype :mark: :mark:





Spoiler: spoiler



Even though I love Dean Ambrose on commentary as much as the next person, I really hope that the wwe don't get too comfortable with him on there, you know. But More Ambrose sass doesn't hurt.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_


Well, this looks_ so damn good_ on him :faint::agree:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure in Washington at SD taping tonight Ambrose was on Smackdown. The E sure knows that they are on to a great thing getting him on this commentary hype :mark: :mark:






Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> do it up gurl


Thank you!!!


----------



## CM Jewels

I wonder what Dean's sideplates will be when he finally wins the WWE title. 

Also, the referencing of Remy here is hilarious. I always imagined there was like 3 black people on the forum.


----------



## DareDevil

CM Jewels said:


> I wonder what Dean's sideplates will be when he finally wins the WWE title.
> 
> Also, the referencing of Remy here is hilarious. I always imagined there was like 3 black people on the forum.












Lol, sorry for the size.


----------



## CM Jewels

That would be badass. I hope he brings that logo/trunks back.


----------



## Banjo

Roman Reigns remains the guy with the most potential for success, but Seth Rollins will be huge too. Rollins already does crazy shit as a heel. As soon he takes off that vest and shows off, he'll capture the female demographic in a heartbeat. His ceiling is the next RVD/Jeff Hardy. His floor is probably John Morrison though


----------



## DareDevil

CM Jewels said:


> That would be badass. I hope he brings that logo/trunks back.


I know right! That logo just seems to suit him a lot.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_would love to thank that person who took that photo with him, he is such a goofy guy, decided to post it on my tumblr. if only if it really was the real thing. gotta be honest him or any of the shield members would be to early to win that title._


----------



## TheVipersGirl

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, sorry for the size.


hope he brings back this logo when he unleashes the moxley character.:clap


----------



## BaBy FireFly

TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_


Lol what a dork....a cute dork though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TheVipersGirl said:


> The Shield's Tribute To The Troops match is now on youtube!



I knew that I would find that match in this thread, thank you so much for sharing. Ambrose on that tank :banderas












Reservoir Angel said:


> So I finally watched the RAW from before Christmas...
> 
> "Your pain brings us pleasure."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't have ovaries but I couldn't find a good gif of anything phallic becoming stiffer than usual, but there are hundreds of ovary explosion gifs. It'll have to do.
> 
> Also, can I just say? If they push Roman and let Ambrose and Rollins fall by the wayside as a result... well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to WWE creative.
> 
> Also the same if they make Cena the one who's responsible for the Shield falling apart.
> 
> And while I'm talking about Ambrose and Rollins, and because I have another image just begging to be used:


:ti I hope they won't break up because of cena too, but knowing Vince and how he has the power to either make a star, or fuck up talent..












TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_














tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure in Washington at SD taping tonight Ambrose was on Smackdown. The E sure knows that they are on to a great thing getting him on this commentary hype :mark: :mark:



:cheer:cheer:cheer



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, sorry for the size.



He MUST bring that logo back :banderas 


Also why all the hate on Reigns :no:? Sure the other two are a lot more talented, but don't forget Rollins and Ambrose have been in the ring for 10 years while Reigns has spend like 3 years in the ring. I complement him, he used to be my least favorite but now he shares his number one spot with Ambrose for me.I would hate it if he would have a monster push way toooo quick, but I really think if handled well Roman could become a face of the company.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_


----------



## Asenath

TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_













Y'all, why is Seth hurdling over a small child?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Asenath said:


> Y'all, why is Seth hurdling over a small child?


Because Seth is awesome. That is all the reason that will ever be required.


----------



## tbp82

psycho bunny said:


> I knew that I would find that match in this thread, thank you so much for sharing. Ambrose on that tank :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti I hope they won't break up because of cena too, but knowing Vince and how he has the power to either make a star, or fuck up talent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He MUST bring that logo back :banderas
> 
> 
> Also why all the hate on Reigns :no:? Sure the other two are a lot more talented, but don't forget Rollins and Ambrose have been in the ring for 10 years while Reigns has spend like 3 years in the ring. I complement him, he used to be my least favorite but now he shares his number one spot with Ambrose for me.I would hate it if he would have a monster push way toooo quick, but I really think if handled well Roman could become a face of the company.


If you look at the post and postets that are negative towards Reigns they seem to be just because Reigns is getting a push based on size, presance, and look as opposed to character or in ring ability. It kinda ironic to because Reigns is decent enough with his character, mic skills, and in ring ability to warrant a push and then you add in his looks etc and Reigns has all the tools of a WWE star. If Reigns had the same size and look of Ambrose and Rollins he'd be viewed overall as a step below both those guys but size, looks etc. are a major part of wrestling and becoming a star. If John Cena looked like Daniel Bryan he wouldn't be John Cena we know today.


----------



## Callisto

TheVipersGirl said:


> _imagine him having the real thing_


One day.... one sweet day.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Asenath said:


> Y'all, why is Seth hurdling over a small child?




That's Hornswaggle silly.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> If you look at the post and postets that are negative towards Reigns they seem to be just because Reigns is getting a push based on size, presance, and look as opposed to character or in ring ability. It kinda ironic to because Reigns is decent enough with his character, mic skills, and in ring ability to warrant a push and then you add in his looks etc and Reigns has all the tools of a WWE star. If Reigns had the same size and look of Ambrose and Rollins he'd be viewed overall as a step below both those guys but size, looks etc. are a major part of wrestling and becoming a star. If John Cena looked like Daniel Bryan he wouldn't be John Cena we know today.


I know that Reigns is kinda pushed for the wrong reasons, but I think he deserves that push. If you check out where he comes from with his "Leakee" character he has improved with leaps and bounds. And I agree with your post looks are very important, after all that's how I got interested by Dean Ambrose because of his eccentric look.


----------



## tbp82

Wondering what does everyone here want for The Shield at Wrestlemania and what do you think is most likely for The Shield at Wrestlemania both individually and as a group?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tbp82 said:


> Wondering what does everyone here want for The Shield at Wrestlemania and what do you think is most likely for The Shield at Wrestlemania both individually and as a group?




I'd like to see Wyatts v Shield as The Shield's last shebang as a strong solid unit. Not a crumbling unit. Let them really start to crack after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> Wondering what does everyone here want for The Shield at Wrestlemania and what do you think is most likely for The Shield at Wrestlemania both individually and as a group?


Hope if they are still together that a shield vs wyatt feud will happen. If they are seperated I hope they will have an GOAT triple threat match like they had on fcw.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ya never know. WWE might just do something right for once. Hopefully I'll get to see a Raw stream today I'm finally getting a new laptop. :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

psycho bunny said:


> Hope if they are still together that a shield vs wyatt feud will happen. If they are seperated I hope they will have an GOAT triple threat match like they had on fcw.




I dunno if the wwe could get it right in enough time between the rumble, where you know some fuckery is gonna happen, and wrestlemania for an epic triple threat match. i'd like to see them go strong still through Wrestlemania and have a slow burn to Summerslam where they have the triple threat match.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Ya never know. WWE might just do something right for once. Hopefully I'll get to see a Raw stream today I'm finally getting a new laptop. :mark:


Congrats :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'd like to see Wyatts v Shield as The Shield's last shebang as a strong solid unit. Not a crumbling unit. Let them really start to crack after Wrestlemania.


Agreed. I think they should be one of the top feuds going into Summerslam 2014.

Ideally I'd have Rollins win the US Title (if they don't have Ambrose unify it with Big E) and have him utilise it as a solid crusierweight championship. 

I'd put Ambrose and Reigns in a grudge feud where storyline is the main reason that these two meet, they aren't fighting for any other reason other than the fact that they despise each other. Ambrose would be a great feeder for Reigns in promos and would create some nice back and forth. I have no doubt that he'd put his friend over tremendously well also without getting too hurt himself.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Ya never know. WWE might just do something right for once. Hopefully I'll get to see a Raw stream today I'm finally getting a new laptop. :mark:


That's awesome Calahart! Now you won't miss anything! :dance
Also look at this picture that someone made. 



Spoiler: picture

















tbp82 said:


> Wondering what does everyone here want for The Shield at Wrestlemania and what do you think is most likely for The Shield at Wrestlemania both individually and as a group?


Well, I think everyone's already said it but I would love The Shield vs Wyatts. And after that the imminent break up.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> That's awesome Calahart! Now you won't miss anything! :dance
> Also look at this picture that someone made.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think everyone's already said it but I would love The Shield vs Wyatts. And after that the imminent break up.


That picture


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Agreed. I think they should be one of the top feuds going into Summerslam 2014.
> 
> Ideally I'd have Rollins win the US Title (if they don't have Ambrose unify it with Big E) and have him utilise it as a solid crusierweight championship.
> 
> I'd put Ambrose and Reigns in a grudge feud where storyline is the main reason that these two meet, they aren't fighting for any other reason other than the fact that they despise each other. Ambrose would be a great feeder for Reigns in promos and would create some nice back and forth. I have no doubt that he'd put his friend over tremendously well also without getting too hurt himself.


having Ambrose lose to Rollins before a feud with Reigns wouldn't help Reigns at all would it? Unless Reigns helps Rollins defeat Ambrose. Reigns is being positioned as the man a lost by Ambrose to Rolllins puts Ambrose beneath Reigns.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> That's awesome Calahart! Now you won't miss anything! :dance
> Also look at this picture that someone made.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture


----------



## Deptford

I want an Ambrose vs Reigns match at Mania with Rollins in Ambrose's corner. Dean turning on Reigns and Rollins sticking by Dean's side out of camaraderie would be a good story for Mania. Some fuckery with Rollins can happen to help Ambrose get a huge heel win. Then eventually everyone turns on everybody and we get the triple threat at SummerSlam.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> having Ambrose lose to Rollins before a feud with Reigns wouldn't help Reigns at all would it? Unless Reigns helps Rollins defeat Ambrose. Reigns is being positioned as the man a lost by Ambrose to Rolllins puts Ambrose beneath Reigns.


Yeah and surely that is the point if Reigns is to be the next big thing then this is what they sorta need do? Make Ambrose the weaker link out of the three. Rollins could have a cheap win from out of nowhere and it still wouldn't hurt Reigns regarding his power - especially if you consider how Rollins has kinda been overshadowed by the happenings between Reigns/Ambrose. His smarts lie in the ring and this is where you would see him get the victory over his two counterparts who seem to have let him slip off their radars. Like would you entirely be expecting that? Everyone thinks the US title is going to be utilised is to push Reigns up the card that much more, really it's more likely going to be the IC title. 

If Reigns then goes over a guy like Ambrose - someone who has wrestled Taker on his own, held a singles title, competed in a MITB (really been given the push that no one really talks about but basically 'the moments' of The Shield run) - that once again makes him look strong too. This would then position him perfectly to go against Big E for the IC and continue with the sparks they have ignited between Langston and Reigns over recent episodes. Gold doesn't always have to be the thing that makes a wrestler strong - its kinda the problem with today's product - wrestlers should be strong before they get the gold, not after they get it. 

I haven't written this very well but hopefully you can kinda see my point.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


>


I knew you'll love it!!



psycho bunny said:


> That picture


Bunny, I didn't know you that you're in the same boat as us. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I knew you'll love it!!


You know me too well.

This laptop should be able to handle my art programs better now as well. I'm excited to finally get everything in order with it. It's windows 8, though, so I gotta find all this extra crap to make it more bearable. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> *You know me too well*.
> 
> This laptop should be able to handle my art programs better now as well. I'm excited to finally get everything in order with it. It's windows 8, though, so I gotta find all this extra crap to make it more bearable. :lol


I know,  you too, so if you find something else, tell me. 
Ugh, I hated my laptop, it's a Toshiba but it's slow af. So I sold it to my brother. I get on here on my school's Laptop since we all got one and are required to carry it around. Also on my phone(I hate the app tho, the spoilers aren't hidden.) Or my ipad, mostly on my ipad. But it's great that you got a new Laptop. I was planning on saving money to buy a new one because the other one I have to return it when I'm done, but I want to see the Royal Rumble so baad!!! So. Maybe when I finally get a job


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> You know me too well.
> 
> This laptop should be able to handle my art programs better now as well. I'm excited to finally get everything in order with it. It's windows 8, though, so I gotta find all this extra crap to make it more bearable. :lol


I hear you. I'm a Mac girl, I've got a MacBook Pro and a 27" iMac but at work I just got a new puter that is windows 8 and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't hate it and wish it would die


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I knew you'll love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny, I didn't know you that you're in the same boat as us. :lmao


I ship everything that revolves around Ambrose











:yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know,  you too, so if you find something else, tell me.
> Ugh, I hated my laptop, it's a Toshiba but it's slow af. So I sold it to my brother. I get on here on my school's Laptop since we all got one and are required to carry it around. Also on my phone(I hate the app tho, the spoilers aren't hidden.) Or my ipad, mostly on my ipad. But it's great that you got a new Laptop. I was planning on saving money to buy a new one because the other one I have to return it when I'm done, but I want to see the Royal Rumble so baad!!! So. Maybe when I finally get a job


Well...we'll see how well the streams hold up tonight. :lol


I tried using the vertical sports app. I hated how it looked and I didn't like the way it worked all around. I grew tired of using my phone and tablet for internet things. I was planning on saving up for a laptop, but I got the idea to just charge my walmart credit card and make a few payments later.

Where do you live if you don't mind me asking? I wish my schools made us carry around laptops. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I ship everything that revolves around Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:


I don't, there's only one person I want near him in that matter. 
:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I ship everything that revolves around Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:


Dayum.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know,  you too, so if you find something else, tell me.
> Ugh, I hated my laptop, it's a Toshiba but it's slow af. So I sold it to my brother. I get on here on my school's Laptop since we all got one and are required to carry it around. Also on my phone(I hate the app tho, the spoilers aren't hidden.) Or my ipad, mostly on my ipad. But it's great that you got a new Laptop. I was planning on saving money to buy a new one because the other one I have to return it when I'm done, but I want to see the Royal Rumble so baad!!! So. Maybe when I finally get a job


I bought a toshiba that was worth 700 euros last year , I worked my ass off all summer to buy that laptop and whad did I get? A piece of shit that doesn't work half of the time, so I sold it and took over a laptop from a friend (a packard bell) that is 2 years old, excellent quality :cool2.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah and surely that is the point if Reigns is to be the next big thing then this is what they sorta need do? Make Ambrose the weaker link out of the three. Rollins could have a cheap win from out of nowhere and it still wouldn't hurt Reigns regarding his power - especially if you consider how Rollins has kinda been overshadowed by the happenings between Reigns/Ambrose. His smarts lie in the ring and this is where you would see him get the victory over his two counterparts who seem to have let him slip off their radars. Like would you entirely be expecting that? Everyone thinks the US title is going to be utilised is to push Reigns up the card that much more, really it's more likely going to be the IC title.
> 
> If Reigns then goes over a guy like Ambrose - someone who has wrestled Taker on his own, held a singles title, competed in a MITB (really been given the push that no one really talks about but basically 'the moments' of The Shield run) - that once again makes him look strong too. This would then position him perfectly to go against Big E for the IC and continue with the sparks they have ignited between Langston and Reigns over recent episodes. Gold doesn't always have to be the thing that makes a wrestler strong - its kinda the problem with today's product - wrestlers should be strong before they get the gold, not after they get it.
> 
> I haven't written this very well but hopefully you can kinda see my point.


I see exactly what you're saying. I've wondered about Big. E vs. Reigns to wondering if these teases are just random for WWE to show these two as players for the future of wwe or is it actually leading to a match between the two in the near future.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I don't, there's only one person I want near him in that matter.
> :lmao:lmao


Who, me?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Well...we'll see how well the streams hold up tonight. :lol
> 
> 
> I tried using the vertical sports app. I hated how it looked and I didn't like the way it worked all around. I grew tired of using my phone and tablet for internet things. I was planning on saving up for a laptop, but I got the idea to just charge my walmart credit card and make a few payments later.
> 
> *Where do you live if you don't mind me asking? I wish my schools made us carry around laptops*. :lol


Check your PM.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I hear you. I'm a Mac girl, I've got a MacBook Pro and a 27" iMac but at work I just got a new puter that is windows 8 and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't hate it and wish it would die


Haha I'm gonna give it some time. :lmao



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I don't, there's only one person I want near him in that matter.
> :lmao:lmao


Amen~


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I bought a toshiba that was worth 700 euros last year , I worked my ass off all summer to buy that laptop and whad did I get? A piece of shit that doesn't work half of the time, so I sold it and took over a laptop from a friend (a packard bell) that is 2 years old, excellent quality :cool2.


You know my pain!!



psycho bunny said:


> Who, me?


Bunny, you sure live up to your name.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You know my pain!!


You didn't know what kind of shitty summer job I had to go through to get that piece of garbage


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> You didn't know what kind of shitty summer job I had to go through to get that piece of garbage


My first job was sign waving. (I actually kinda enjoyed it, though, because it was in costume.) What did you do?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You know my pain!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny, you sure live up to your name.



:cheer I forgot counting on how many times I get that reaction


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> You didn't know what kind of shitty summer job I had to go through to get that piece of garbage


Bunny, I don't want to imagine.. I got mine for my birthday, but it only worked for a bout a year. But don't cry Bunny, or you'll make me cry. Cheer up! It's Monday right?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

psycho bunny said:


> Who, me?


Undercover Harley Quinn!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> My first job was sign waving. (I actually kinda enjoyed it, though, because it was in costume.) What did you do?


I don't know the correct word in English the translator says playground?? I don't know it was a place where you can dump your children before and after school and in summer vacations, a friend of mine worked there and asked me if I wanted to replace somebody for 8 weeks. Those little basterds sucked the life out of me, bad payment for all the work I had to do, zero respect (especially from the parents) and I ended up with the flu.

My first job was at mcdonalds (Y)


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You know my pain!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny, you sure live up to your name.


I have a toshiba laptop and I have had it for almost two years. It was being nice up until a few months ago when it would not let me sign in. My friend fixed it for me but it was the strangest thing but apparently its common for toshibas.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Bunny, I don't want to imagine.. I got mine for my birthday, but it only worked for a bout a year. But don't cry Bunny, or you'll make me cry. Cheer up! It's Monday right?


I never get to watch live so I have to wait untill tomorrow untill the show is online 










But thanks for the chears anyway


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> I have a toshiba laptop and I have had it for almost two years. It was being nice up until a few months ago when it would not let me sign in. My friend fixed it for me but it was the strangest thing but apparently its common for toshibas.


toshiba :no: guess you have to be lucky with these things I had a pc for 8 years, and even though it was very slow it still worked.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

psycho bunny said:


> toshiba :no: guess you have to be lucky with these things I had a pc for 8 years, and even though it was very slow it still worked.


*knock on wood* its working now but sometimes its slow. I have a love hate relationship w macs lol


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I don't know the correct word in English the translator says playground?? I don't know it was a place where you can dump your children before and after school and in summer vacations, a friend of mine worked there and asked me if I wanted to replace somebody for 8 weeks. Those little basterds sucked the life out of me, bad payment for all the work I had to do, zero respect (especially from the parents) and I ended up with the flu.
> 
> My first job was at mcdonalds (Y)


Gosh, that sucks. I could never do that, I don't like other people's kids.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Gosh, that sucks. I could never do that, I don't like other people's kids.


I'm good with older kids you know 8-12 but they dumped me at the toddler group (2.5-3 years old) so basically I had to clean diapers, whipe noses and clean up after them all day long. And there was this one kid, I couldn't let him alone for 2 seconds that thing ATE everything. And by everything I mean everything, he ate sand, tiny rocks,bugs,crayons,.. And then that stupid mom came to yell at me because her baby had a stomach problem, raise your kid you moron :cussin:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I'm good with older kids you know 8-12 but they dumped me at the toddler group (2.5-3 years old) so basically I had to clean diapers, whipe noses and clean up after them all day long. And there was this one kid, I couldn't let him alone for 2 seconds that thing ATE everything. And by everything I mean everything, he ate sand, tiny rocks,bugs,crayons,.. And then that stupid mom came to yell at me because her baby had a stomach problem, raise your kid you moron :cussin:


Oh my god, Ii feel for you, well it was worse in my case, because when I was in the second year of high school there was a required class that YOU HAD to take, and it involved taking care of kids, it was the worst. Oh and after that the next year, they came up with the bullshit that it wasn't required anymore... :cussin: fucking school staff.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh my god, Ii feel for you, well it was worse in my case, because when I was in the second year of high school there was a required class that YOU HAD to take, and it involved taking care of kids, it was the worst. Oh and after that the next year, they came up with the bullshit that it wasn't required anymore... :cussin: fucking school staff.


I wonder what kind of classes you picked to have to do that bull shit :lol

Since I want to cool down and don't want to come of as a sadistic child hater, look how cute the reaction is of this little girl in the picture.


----------



## Deptford

psycho bunny said:


> I don't know the correct word in English the translator says playground??
> 
> My first job was at mcdonalds (Y)


Is English not your first language bunny?



BaBy FireFly said:


> *knock on wood* its working now but sometimes its slow. I have a love hate relationship w macs lol


I feel you about macs but i'm weird about it. it's like now that i've had one for a while, I don't ever wanna switch back to pcs even though my mac can be super weird and inconvenient most of the time..


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I wonder what kind of classes you picked to have to do that bull shit :lol
> 
> Since I want to cool down and don't want to come of as a sadistic child hater, look how cute the reaction is of this little girl in the picture.


Awwwww,, I don't think I could ever be a WWE Superstar, because they have to interact with kids. Well I don't hate all of them. There are some kids that know how to behave.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Is English not your first language bunny?
> 
> I feel you about macs but i'm weird about it. it's like now that i've had one for a while, I don't ever wanna switch back to pcs even though my mac can be super weird and inconvenient most of the time..


Nope, I speak french and dutch

I had to use my bf's mac once, I almost smashed it against the wall, so frustrating indeed


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Awwwww,, I don't think I could ever be a WWE Superstar, because they have to interact with kids. Well I don't hate all of them. There are some kids that know how to behave.


:lol this post reminded me of that interview Ambrose once gave about how he hated that kids put their sticky hands on him


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I don't know the correct word in English the translator says playground?? I don't know it was a place where you can dump your children before and after school and in summer vacations, a friend of mine worked there and asked me if I wanted to replace somebody for 8 weeks. Those little basterds sucked the life out of me, bad payment for all the work I had to do, zero respect (especially from the parents) and I ended up with the flu.
> 
> My first job was at mcdonalds (Y)


Damn. I like kids for the most part, but they can be little douchebags too.

I hear working for fast food is pretty shitty as well.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Damn. I like kids for the most part, but they can be little douchebags too.
> 
> I hear working for fast food is pretty shitty too.


The kids can be huge douchebags, but those tyrant parents of theirs they truly are the true source of their douchbagism. Trust me mcdonalds was heaven compared to that place.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :lol this post reminded me of that interview Ambrose once gave about how he hated that kids put their sticky hands on him


Oh, haha. And it's not only kids, I hate it when people that I don't know touch me or get too close and invade my personal space...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh, haha. And it's not only kids, I hate it when people that I don't know touch me or get too close and invade my personal space...


Who doesn't, I pushed my teacher once because he got to close to my face. I really hate it when people do that, the moment I can feel and smell their breath it makes my blood boil.


----------



## Deptford

:side: kids are ALWAYSS picking their nose. I'm so OCD and basically a hypochondriac. I'm not afraid of germs but I can live without kids messing up my little safe bubble :argh:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Who doesn't, I pushed my teacher once because he got to close to my face. I really hate it when people do that, the moment I can feel and smell their breath it makes my blood boil.


Ugh, it's cringeworthy isn't it? I think that's why I don't have too many friends because people get close and start talking to me, and I'm all just like. "Why are you talking to me?" :side: go away...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> :side: kids are ALWAYSS picking their nose. I'm vso OCD and I'm a hypochondriac. I'm not afraid of germs but I can live without kids messing up my little safe bubble :argh:


I know right? They are disgusting little creatures, I had a kid that smelled really bad and always wanted to sit on my lap for some reason ugh.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ugh, it's cringeworthy isn't it? I think that's why I don't have too many friends, because people talk to me and I'm all just like. "Why are you talking to me?" :side:


My reaction is usually not as polite as yours.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh, haha. And it's not only kids, I hate it when people that I don't know touch me or get too close and invade my personal space...





psycho bunny said:


> Who doesn't, I pushed my teacher once because he got to close to my face. I really hate it when people do that, the moment I can feel and smell their breath it makes my blood boil.


I'm like that too. I suck it up with kids hugging me and such because I know how it felt to just want to be accepted by the older (seemingly at the time) cooler kids only for them to want nothing to do with me. I still think they can be disgusting too, though. I just keep it in my mind. :lol

What I absolutely don't like, however, is grown-ass strangers hugging me. I dealt with that a lot in college with the group of people I socialized with.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> My reaction is usually not as polite as yours.


:clap:clap, I have self control. Now if they're sticking their nose in my personal biz, I would have that reaction.



Calahart said:


> I'm like that too. I suck it up with kids hugging me and such because I know how it felt to just want to be accepted by the older (seemingly at the time) cooler kids only for them to want nothing to do with me. I still think they can be disgusting too, though. I just keep it in my mind. :lol
> 
> *What I absolutely don't like, however, is grown-ass strangers hugging me. I dealt with that a lot in college with the group of people I socialized with*.


Ugh, that must have sucked, I know, well. There's this lady, that's one of my mom's friends and I don't like her, I mean she's my mom's friend NOT mine, and her way of saying goodbye is by giving someone a kiss on the cheek, I already told my mom to tell her friend to back off and just say goodbye and not to touch me. She already did that twice, and I am trying so fucking hard not to be rude with her. I felt violated...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :clap:clap, I have self control. Now if they're sticking their nose in my personal biz, I would have that reaction.


Well I don't and thats a good thing because now people tend to leave me alone. I live in a very small village and I take the train to the city almost everyday for years now, nobody dares to sit with me, nobody not even when the train is full its awesome.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm like that too. I suck it up with kids hugging me and such because I know how it felt to just want to be accepted by the older (seemingly at the time) cooler kids only for them to want nothing to do with me. I still think they can be disgusting too, though. I just keep it in my mind. :lol
> 
> What I absolutely don't like, however, is grown-ass strangers hugging me. I dealt with that a lot in college with the group of people I socialized with.


Usually I do that too, except with this one really bad smelling kid. I don't give adults the chance to hug me, like I said in a previous post, I tend to get a bad temper when people come too close. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Well I don't and thats a good thing because now people tend to leave me alone. I live in a very small village and I take the train to the city almost everyday for years now, nobody dares to sit with me, nobody not even when the train is full its awesome.


Lucky!! I have to ride the school bus to go to school and everyday I'm just like... nobody sit with me... Someone sits with me..... Me: Damn!



psycho bunny said:


> Usually I do that too, except with this one really bad smelling kid. I don't give adults the chance to hug me, like I said in a previous post, I tend to get a bad temper when people come too close. :lol


Lol haha, I don't like people hugging me either, actually, I'm the one giving them hugs, well to the people that I actually like and that are close to me anyway, but even them, like no, you want a hug ok, I'll give you one, you back off. I like giving not receiving,(hugs that is, money is fine you can give me all you want.  )


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :clap:clap, I have self control. Now if they're sticking their nose in my personal biz, I would have that reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, that must have sucked, I know, well. There's this lady, that's one of my mom's friends and I don't like her, I mean she's my mom's friend NOT mine, and her way of saying goodbye is by giving someone a kiss on the cheek, I already told my mom to tell her friend to back off and just say goodbye and not to touch me. She already did that twice, and I am trying so fucking hard not to be rude with her. I felt violated...


Ugh that sucks. I wouldn't like that very much either.




psycho bunny said:


> Usually I do that too, except with this one really bad smelling kid. I don't give adults the chance to hug me, like I said in a previous post, I tend to get a bad temper when people come too close. :lol


The thing with me is that I'll hold in the emotions. I have to be pushed pretty bad to get me to blow.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lucky!! I have to ride the school bus to go to school and everyday I'm just like... nobody sit with me... Someone sits with me..... Me: Damn!
> 
> Lol haha, I don't like people hugging me either, actually, I'm the one giving them hugs, well to the people that I actually like and that are close to me anyway, but even them, like no, you want a hug ok, I'll give you one, you back off. I like giving not receiving,(hugs that is, money is fine you can give me all you want.  )


I even hate it when family hugs me, I'm very cold hearted when it comes to these things. Really I'm already preparing myself for tomorrow because after the count of the new year, I am obliged to kiss every family member on the cheek ugh. Thank god there will be alcohol.



Calahart said:


> Ugh that sucks. I wouldn't like that very much either.
> 
> The thing with me is that I'll hold in the emotions. I have to be pushed pretty bad to get me to blow.


Wow I truly respect people like you.

Really there are only 2 people allowed in my space (my adorable niece and bf) and one person that I would make an exception to





















dat smexy bastard :homer


----------



## Asenath

So, uh. Do you think he still wants Batista?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Asenath said:


> So, uh. Do you think he still wants Batista?


I hope so :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I even hate it when family hugs me, I'm very cold hearted when it comes to these things. Really I'm already preparing myself for tomorrow because after the count of the new year, I am obliged to kiss every family member on the cheek ugh. Thank god there will be alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I truly respect people like you.
> 
> Really there are only 2 people allowed in my space (my adorable niece and bf) and one person that I would make an exception to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat smexy bastard :homer


Well, he's a special case.... Oh and thank the LAWD for the alcohol. I like it, but I don't really need it, since I care a lot for my family, and by family I mean my parents, siblings and my nephew and niece, everyone else can fuck off.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> So, uh. Do you think he still wants Batista?


Yes, he might. But no one will give him Batista. Not then, not now. There was a poll to see who the wwe universe want Batista to fight, and Dean was on the list, and he only got 1% .


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well, he's a special case.... Oh and thank the LAWD for the alcohol. I like it, but I don't really need it, since I care a lot for my family, and by family I mean my parents, siblings and my nephew and niece, everyone else can fuck off.


:lol Thank god the holidays are almost over, just need to get over my birthday next week and then I don't have to deal with these situations for another year :cheer



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yes, he might. But no one will give him Batista. Not then, not now. There was a poll to see who the wwe universe want Batista to fight, and Dean was on the list, and he only got 1% .












who cares about the wwe universe anyway :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'd love a Shield-Wyatts feud, but tbh I have no problem with it being postponed till a later date. And by that, I mean years (plural) down the road. Do the Shield breakup this RtWM, have them feud amongst themselves extensively, then have them go in seperate directions and sorta keep them apart as much as possible.
Then literally years from now have one of the members (preferably Rollins) get into a HUGE beef with Bray. Over a title, if at all possible, with Rollins as the face. Bray still with the Family at his beck and call (I don't see Rowan as a singles competitor really, and think Harper COULD pull it off, but is far better suited staying on as Bray's right hand man) dominating Rollins much like they're kinda doing now with Bryan.
Then, at the moment supreme, the PPV match where it's all been about, have "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta: SHIELD" ring out in the arena for the first time in years (since after they split I assume they'll start using their own specific themes) and have former teammates, turned rivals, yet brothers when it comes down to it - Reigns and Ambrose come down in their (by then) "old" Shield gear, standing side by side with Rollins for the first time since their breakup. Evening the odds. Which will then lead to a full on Shield/Wyatt feud. 

That's the only reason I don't mind them NOT doing a Shield-Wyatt feud right now: because in my head, if they postpone it, it could lead up to a truly epic moment.


----------



## Asenath

Off topic, but I don't know how all y'all touch-me-nots do it. I'm a promiscuous hugger, too-close-stander, and general affection sponge.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I even hate it when family hugs me, I'm very cold hearted when it comes to these things. Really I'm already preparing myself for tomorrow because after the count of the new year, I am obliged to kiss every family member on the cheek ugh. Thank god there will be alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I truly respect people like you.
> 
> Really there are only 2 people allowed in my space (my adorable niece and bf) and one person that I would make an exception to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat smexy bastard :homer


I dunno if I could handle just being in the same room as him. :lol

I let the people I'm close with enter my personal space. It's strangers I can't handle. Also it isn't necessarily a good thing to hold in emotions. Sure I keep my mouth shut and it tends to avoid conflict, but that emotion never goes away. It just builds until I take it out on someone who most likely didn't deserve it. I'm usually quick to apologize, but it still sucks.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Bearodactyl said:


> I'd love a Shield-Wyatts feud, but tbh I have no problem with it being postponed till a later date. And by that, I mean years (plural) down the road. Do the Shield breakup this RtWM, have them feud amongst themselves extensively, then have them go in seperate directions and sorta keep them apart as much as possible.
> Then literally years from now have one of the members (preferably Rollins) get into a HUGE beef with Bray. Over a title, if at all possible, with Rollins as the face. Bray still with the Family at his beck and call (I don't see Rowan as a singles competitor really, and think Harper COULD pull it off, but is far better suited staying on as Bray's right hand man) dominating Rollins much like they're kinda doing now with Bryan.
> Then, at the moment supreme, the PPV match where it's all been about, have "Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta: SHIELD" ring out in the arena for the first time in years (since after they split I assume they'll start using their own specific themes) and have former teammates, turned rivals, yet brothers when it comes down to it - Reigns and Ambrose come down in their (by then) "old" Shield gear, standing side by side with Rollins for the first time since their breakup. Evening the odds. Which will then lead to a full on Shield/Wyatt feud.
> 
> That's the only reason I don't mind them NOT doing a Shield-Wyatt feud right now: because in my head, if they postpone it, it could lead up to a truly epic moment.



Years? But I don't know if I can wait that long.. No seriously I like your idea, but the question is in a couple of years will all six of them still matter on the roster?

:HHH2


----------



## Bearodactyl

psycho bunny said:


> Years? But I don't know if I can wait that long.. No seriously I like your idea, but the question is in a couple of years will all six of them still matter on the roster?
> 
> :HHH2


It's a great question, and maybe I'm an optimist for considering it, but I figure that the guys from the Shield and Bray have the best shot in the entire WWE right now to have long, succesfull careers purely based on talent and drive. All four of them have that IT factor. So, I'm kinda banking on that, but it IS a huge gamble on my part admittedly. It IS a fickle business after all. 

Oh and off topic, but always nice to see a fellow "Dutchy" on here. Makes me feel less alone at 5AM watching the Raw main-event


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> Off topic, but I don't know how all y'all touch-me-nots do it. I'm a promiscuous hugger, too-close-stander, and general affection sponge.


I guess we we all born under the same star? Good thing you're online. :lol



Calahart said:


> I dunno if I could handle just being in the same room as him. :lol
> 
> I let the people I'm close with enter my personal space. It's strangers I can't handle. Also it isn't necessarily a good thing to hold in emotions. Sure I keep my mouth shut and it tends to avoid conflict, but that emotion never goes away. It just builds until I take it out on someone who most likely didn't deserve it. I'm usually quick to apologize, but it still sucks.


I think if I ever see him, I'll just turn around the other way and run, also about emotions, I'm not too great at showing them either, I don't like people to see me like that. Maybe is because I have great self control.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

psycho bunny said:


> dat smexy bastard :homer


Seriously what is the point any more










:lmao:lmao:lmao



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yes, he might. But no one will give him Batista. Not then, not now. There was a poll to see who the wwe universe want Batista to fight, and Dean was on the list, and he only got 1% .


_Ugh_, spoilsports


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Bearodactyl said:


> It's a great question, and maybe I'm an optimist for considering it, but I figure that the guys from the Shield and Bray have the best shot in the entire WWE right now to have long, succesfull careers purely based on talent and drive. All four of them have that IT factor. So, I'm kinda banking on that, but it IS a huge gamble on my part admittedly. It IS a fickle business after all.
> 
> Oh and off topic, but always nice to see a fellow "Dutchy" on here. Makes me feel less alone at 5AM watching the Raw main-event


Bray :no: sory have to disagree with you on that one, I like harper the most. And I know they are all amazing and I really wish them the best in their carreers, because they desirve it. But lets face it we still talk about wwe here :vince2

 ik dacht dat ik een van de enige was hier nice. You're from Belgium or Netherlands?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Raw (maybe) for me in 10 minutes assuming it will work! :mark:


----------



## Asenath

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I guess we we all born under the same star? Good thing you're online. :lol


A The Shield Thread Meetup, in graphic form:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Raw (maybe) for me in 10 minutes assuming it will work! :mark:


:lol good luck, I'm in the mood to stay up late, does anyone have a good streaming link?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Raw (maybe) for me in 10 minutes assuming it will work! :mark:


Yes! Shield Time!!



Asenath said:


> A The Shield Thread Meetup, in graphic form:












We're fine as friends.


----------



## Deptford

Asenath said:


> Off topic, but I don't know how all y'all touch-me-nots do it. I'm a promiscuous hugger, too-close-stander, and general affection sponge.


It's complicated


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :lol good luck, I'm in the mood to stay up late, does anyone have a good streaming link?


SmackYourTV usually works well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> :lol good luck, I'm in the mood to stay up late, does anyone have a good streaming link?


I never know of a good one. I visit different places every time.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> SmackYourTV usually works well.


Thanks, I'm gonna check it out.



Calahart said:


> I never know of a good one. I visit different places every time.


Usually do that too, but I'm to lazy right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> SmackYourTV usually works well.


Oh god! Lagfree stream!! :mark:

Aww shit....shield and punk time!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

OMG Ambrose threw away his belt!! :lol And Rollins his reaction after picking it up :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

My babies!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god my babies are fighting pls stahp!


----------



## DareDevil

I am almost crying, this is too great!!! :mark: :mark:

That promo stand off! Between Dean and Punk!!! I WANT MORE!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Punk throwing a wedge into them cracks.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

They are consciously acknowledging that Dean Ambrose is the weak link in the Shield.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Punk throwing a wedge into them cracks.


I marked out a little too much... But it was Dean and Punk PROMO STANDOFF!! I just about died.



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> They are consciously acknowledging that Dean Ambrose is the weak link in the Shield.


I know, but I was just too happy to even get mad about what Punk said.


----------



## Asenath

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> They are consciously acknowledging that Dean Ambrose is the weak link in the Shield.


This is not actually bad. Daniel Bryan weak-linked himself out of Hell No and into a title shot.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I marked out a little too much... But it was Dean and Punk PROMO STANDOFF!! I just about died.


I know right?? Maybe I shouldn't tell them to stop. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lawdddd Punk ain't have to do Ambrose so bad :lmao " No offense, I've already beaten you about half a dozen times."










Divide and conquer Punk.

Dem Roman Reigns chants :mark: :mark:

Ambrose looking mental :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I know right?? Maybe I shouldn't tell them to stop. :lol


NO NO NO!! I am enjoying the couple's argument, you know deep down there's still love there,


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> NO NO NO!! I am enjoying the couple's argument, you know deep down there's still love there,


But of course.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose was goldennn. 
I don't even care that Punk devalued him bc seeing Ambrose pace around the ring and looking apeshit crazy was worth it :lol 

it actually gives him opportunity to thrive as a heel when stuff like that happens. People classify every diss in PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING as a "bury" these days


----------



## Bushmaster

Well it's pretty much confirmed that Roman Reigns will be the main event player. First time i heard one person in the Shield get their name chanted. Still think he is the weakest member but they have booked him perfectly so much that the fans are eating him and and think he is a big deal. 

Hate the Shield breaking up because i think they still have a ton they can do but it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Lawdddd Punk ain't have to do Ambrose so bad :lmao " No offense, I've already beaten you about half a dozen times."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divide and conquer Punk.
> 
> Dem Roman Reigns chants :mark: :mark:
> 
> Ambrose looking mental :banderas


:lol hope we will have gifs of it soon that stand off was just epic (Y) The match thus far has been great too.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

I want to add, the fact that they are acknowledging Dean being the "weak link" means he isn't the weak link. The real weak link is one who is getting the least air time or the least significance. You can guess who that is. Furthermore, them actually reveling in it gives me hope that they have big plans for Dean.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SoupBro said:


> Well it's pretty much confirmed that Roman Reigns will be the main event player. First time i heard one person in the Shield get their name chanted. Still think he is the weakest member but they have booked him perfectly so much that the fans are eating him and and think he is a big deal.
> 
> Hate the Shield breaking up because i think they still have a ton they can do but it will be fun to watch.


Yeah, those chants really surprised me. Hope their break up will be great tv time.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Ambrose was goldennn.
> I don't even care that Punk devalued him bc seeing Ambrose pace around the ring and looking apeshit crazy was worth it :lol
> 
> it actually gives him opportunity to thrive as a heel when stuff like that happens. People classify every diss in PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING as a "bury" these days


Tottally Worth it!! I want more crazy looking Ambrose, he is pure gold!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just hope that something along the lines of HHH and HBK happens with them. They're united right now, will probably feud every now and again, but eventually get along once more. I would hate for the 3 of them to just permanently go their separate ways.


----------



## DareDevil

And AMBROSE is still at it!! He is too great!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww man my stream was so fluid up until now. Gettin lots of lag.


----------



## DareDevil

That was too much, too much.. And I LOVED
EVERY
SECOND
OF
IT!!


----------



## Deptford

Reigns and Ambrose were cute. It was like Reigns was the big brother who has to keep his little brother in line  awwww


----------



## CALΔMITY

I got that Punk won, but I missed the whole end to the match.


----------



## cindel25

THE COMMUNITY DICK needs to calm himself and stap fucking things up!

FLAWLESS HAIR is quality!! So Perfect.

NO CHEERLEADER, you are not the best. 

Serious question, why can't they go over Punk?


----------



## Bearodactyl

This slow burn break up is being done SO FUCKING WELL. All the details matter. Love it. Absolutely L O V E it.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> THE COMMUNITY DICK needs to calm himself and stap fucking things up!
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR is quality!! So Perfect.
> 
> NO CHEERLEADER, you are not the best.
> 
> Serious question, why can't they go over Punk?


Because, Community Dick keeps messing shit up! And I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I loved everything about tonight :mark:

The stand off
the tension
the match
after the match


Roman and Seth where together as a unit in the ring after the match, while Dean was outside on his own. Does this confirm the possibility that Reigns and Rollins could still be a tag team after the break up, or do I see to much in it?


----------



## Bad For Business

Really impressed with Rollins tonight, carried Punk to a good match. If Punk was switched on tonight, the match would have been truly awesome.


----------



## Soulrollins

GOAT Raw start.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Reigns and Ambrose were cute. It was like Reigns was the big brother who has to keep his little brother in line  awwww


This


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I loved everything about tonight :mark:
> 
> The stand off
> the tension
> the match
> after the match
> 
> 
> Roman and Seth where together as a unit in the ring after the match, while Dean was outside on his own. Does this confirm the possibility that Reigns and Rollins could still be a tag team after the break up, or do I see to much in it?


They ate soooo going to turn on Dean, I can't wait until shit hits the fan! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Community Dick looked like a damn crackhead in the need of a fix at the end of the match.

I wish Rollins had won. Community Dick would've gone bananas :banderas


----------



## grayson

psycho bunny said:


> I loved everything about tonight :mark:
> 
> The stand off
> the tension
> the match
> after the match
> 
> 
> Roman and Seth where together as a unit in the ring after the match, while Dean was outside on his own. Does this confirm the possibility that Reigns and Rollins could still be a tag team after the break up, or do I see to much in it?


First time posting here but to me, Rollins and Reigns still being allies after the split makes sense. They were tag team champions together and it could be viewed that they are closer to each other than to Dean because of that.


----------



## Frantics

Aww dat face that Ambrose made after the lost xD I feel so bad for him, also I'm so glad to be back and on this awesome thread with you awesome people, dat promo between punk and ambrose then ambrose going ape shit crazy was pure gold xD


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

grayson said:


> First time posting here but to me, Rollins and Reigns still being allies after the split makes sense. They were tag team champions together and it could be viewed that they are closer to each other than to Dean because of that.


:agree: Owh and welcome


----------



## Da Silva

Triple threat at Mania would be the perfect scenario for me - it can establish Ambrose as the batshit heel, Rollins as the charming wrastler' and Reigns as the Monster.


----------



## DareDevil

grayson said:


> First time posting here but to me, Rollins and Reigns still being allies after the split makes sense. They were tag team champions together and it could be viewed that they are closer to each other than to Dean because of that.


Welcome to the thirst thread... I mean The Shield thread. I know right! Seth&Roman are going to get tired of Dean's Shit anytime soon.



Frantics said:


> Aww dat face that Ambrose made after the lost xD I feel so bad for him, also I'm so glad to be back and on this awesome thread with you awesome people, dat promo between punk and ambrose then ambrose going ape shit crazy was pure gold xD


I know, poor Dean, but it was worth it, WORTH IT!! More ape shit crazy Ambrose please...


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Community Dick looked like a damn crackhead in the need of a fix at the end of the match.
> 
> I wish Rollins had won. Community Dick would've gone bananas :banderas


This probably will sound very very stupid, but what is community dick?


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> This probably will sound very very stupid, but what is community dick?


Community is not a what, it's a who :lol

It's Ambrose. 

You can figure out why he's called community dick around these parts


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Community is not a what, it's a who :lol
> 
> It's Ambrose.
> 
> You can figure out why he's called community dick around these parts



oooowwhh I get it thanks


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> This probably will sound very very stupid, but what is community dick?


Community Dick is Dean Ambrose Bunny.
Edit: Oh, SubZero already answered it.. Ok.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Community Dick is Dean Ambrose Bunny.


:lol thanks


----------



## DareDevil

Gosh, how great was The Shield tonight?


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Community Dick looked like a damn crackhead in the need of a fix at the end of the match.
> 
> I wish Rollins had won. Community Dick would've gone bananas :banderas


Community dick is in the shower right now screaming "why can't I get clean!?" rocking back and forth with Punk on his mind.


----------



## Frantics

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Welcome to the thirst thread... I mean The Shield thread. I know right! Seth&Roman are going to get tired of Dean's Shit anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, poor Dean, but it was worth it, WORTH IT!! More ape shit crazy Ambrose please...


Yes I agree  more apeshit dean, something needs to make a GIF of dean crouching in the corner as he made them lose and also a GIF of that awesome promo and when he sits next to punk after crashing into barrier xD that was just pure gold


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Gosh, how great was The Shield tonight?


They were amazing! That's all the raw I'll be watching, though. My stream keeps randomly pausing and they had me at Big E defending against Fandango...

I need the sleep anyway so good night for now. Hope you all enjoy Raw.

Vic let me know if Punk and Ambrose make out backstage or something.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Community dick is in the shower right now screaming "why can't I get clean!?" rocking back and forth with Punk on his mind.


The image of Punk is going to be hunting him while hissing,"Deaaan, hey pttts, Dean, you can't beat me. "


----------



## teamdiscoverych

You think they're done for the night?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> They were amazing! That's all the raw I'll be watching, though. My stream keeps randomly pausing and they had me at Big E defending against Fandango...
> 
> I need the sleep anyway so good night for now. Hope you all enjoy Raw.
> 
> Vic let me know if Punk and Ambrose make out backstage or something.


I'm on it girl!! Sleep well.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Community dick is in the shower right now screaming "why can't I get clean!?" rocking back and forth with Punk on his mind.


He needs his fix of Punk. He needs to be on top of Punk keeping his shoulders pinned to the count of three or he will never be free. Until Ambrose has Punk underneath him he is going to go crazy until he gets that hit.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Gosh, how great was The Shield tonight?


It was worth it to stay up until 2 am to watch it live, THAT GOOD (Y)



cindel25 said:


> Community dick is in the shower right now screaming "why can't I get clean!?" rocking back and forth with Punk on his mind.


Now you are filling my mind with dirty pictures :yum:



teamdiscoverych said:


> You think they're done for the night?


Imagine them having beat up Punk till a pulp backstage :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

the best thing of 2013: michael cole telling us how to download the wwe app


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> The image of Punk is going to be hunting him while hissing,"Deaaan, hey pttts, Dean, you can't beat me. "





SubZero3:16 said:


> He needs his fix of Punk. He needs to be on top of Punk keeping his shoulders pinned to the count of three or he will never be free. Until Ambrose has Punk underneath him he is going to go crazy until he gets that hit.


GOAT FUED! PRAISE GAWD!!!!












psycho bunny said:


> Now you are filling my mind with dirty pictures :yum:


That's what I'm here for


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

oh how i wish Dean would have come back with, I may not have been able to beat you but i did make you shit your pants.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> oh how i wish Dean would have come back with, I may not have been able to beat you but i did make you shit your pants.


:lol I can not believe you just went there.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> oh how i wish Dean would have come back with, I may not have been able to beat you but i did make you shit your pants.


Punk got scared... Dean is too much, maybe he's strength is not that much, but he's presence is enough to give anyone chills.
Edit: OHHH, I get it.. Lol don't remind me.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

That's it baby, smoke that crack, get yo fix baby


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> He needs his fix of Punk. He needs to be on top of Punk keeping his shoulders pinned to the count of three or he will never be free. Until Ambrose has Punk underneath him he is going to go crazy until he gets that hit.


My mind just went to places it shouldn't have with this.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Every time i think they are going for a slow-burn they jump the gun. Then the next event after jumping the gun they just act like nothing major has really happened. I agree with those that think ambrose should secede from rollins and reigns if they go that way. Then have dean playing devils advocate between those two leading to a triple threat


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I just saw this on tumblr, haven't found the real link yet this made me laugh more then it should


Also this :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I just saw this on tumblr, haven't found the real link yet this made ma laugh more then it shoud


Really? Really? Any of Seth's side is a good side... WWE APP PLS!

Also this :banderas 




































[/QUOTE]


:mark: :mark: :mark: I just can't wait until their feud.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Really? Really? Any of Seth's side is a good side... WWE APP PLS!


I know


----------



## Asenath

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Community Dick is Dean Ambrose Bunny.
> Edit: Oh, SubZero already answered it.. Ok.


Have we made Dean this fandom's little black dress? I would have guessed it would be Seth.


----------



## Irish Jet

The fucking GOAT theme.

AND BOOK.


----------



## DareDevil

Next week, the last one to get his blessing from Jesus Punk, Roman Reigns in action!!... Fuck I can't wait for more tension!!


----------



## DareDevil

Ahhh.


----------



## SubZero3:16

If Punk defeats the entire Shield, I really don't know what to make of that booking. Honestly felt that Rollins should've gotten the win tonight. Reigns could say that he defeated Henry, Rollins could lay claim to Punk and Ambrose could go even crazier.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Punk defeats the entire Shield, I really don't know what to make of that booking. Honestly felt that Rollins should've gotten the win tonight. Reigns could say that he defeated Henry, Rollins could lay claim to Punk and Ambrose could go even crazier.




All these singles matches mean shit anyways. The Shield couldn't beat Punk 3 v 1, why in creative's mind should they be able to beat him 1 on 1. :flip


But, then again I see Roman winning next week so they can make it seem like being a part of The Shield holds Roman back but when he's by himself he can conquer the world.


----------



## Asenath

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ahhh.


It's Regal all over again.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Punk defeats the entire Shield, I really don't know what to make of that booking. Honestly felt that Rollins should've gotten the win tonight. Reigns could say that he defeated Henry, Rollins could lay claim to Punk and Ambrose could go even crazier.


That would've been awesome, but they are trying to make Dean seem like he's the cause of all their problems. Like tonight, he almost caused Seth the match and was going nanas at ringside, I expect the same next week. Ha, it's almost as if Dean is claiming punk as his own, like almost saying. " NOBODY WILL DEFEAT PUNK BUT ME!" That's awesome.



Asenath said:


> It's Regal all over again.


:cheer:cheer YES! OMG YES! But this time is not the daddy, is the brother?


----------



## teamdiscoverych

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ahhh.


Damn deans been hitting the arms


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> All these singles matches mean shit anyways. The Shield couldn't beat Punk 3 v 1, why in creative's mind should they be able to beat him 1 on 1. :flip
> 
> 
> But, then again I see Roman winning next week so they can make it seem like being a part of The Shield holds Roman back but when he's by himself he can conquer the world.


I know. Obvious booking is so obvious. They need to throw Rollins a bone. Even though he and Reigns are shown to still be together with Ambrose talking to voices in a corner, they need to make him look like a worthy opponent next to Reigns.

But remember Punk did say that he wanted Ambrose to retire him. Maybe this is the start in that very long storyline. Maybe in the end Ambrose finally gets Punk after all.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

call me naive but i think Rollins getting the long match with Punk tonight was a rub from him stealing the show with Cena last week.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_Rollins did great on both of his matches!
Did you all heard the Roman Reigns chant during CM Punk + Ambrose talking? Future top guy. Goosebumps after hearing that._


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Next week, the last one to get his blessing from Jesus Punk, Roman Reigns in action!!... Fuck I can't wait for more tension!!


Especially since, as far as aiming aggression towards any of his fellow shield mates, Reigns has been fairly passive ever since the start of the cracks. He's getting less and less tired of everyone's shit. At first I thought it was bout to fucking go down when he was all "You think I can't take him?" at Rollins. The booking might not be perfect, but this is the best storytelling I have seen in a long while.


----------



## Punked Up

Ambrose is actually getting pretty huge.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Especially since, as far as aiming aggression towards any of his fellow shield mates, Reigns has been fairly passive ever since the start of the cracks. He's getting less and less tired of everyone's shit. At first I thought it was bout to fucking go down when he was all "You think I can't take him?" at Rollins. The booking might not be perfect, but this is the best storytelling I have seen in a long while.


Their tension, I love it!! Is like Roman is slowly going to snap as well, And I just can't wait until Punk and Dean have their own separate feud. How great will that be?


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Their tension, I love it!! Is like Roman is slowly going to snap as well, And I just can't wait until Punk and Dean have their own separate feud. How great will that be?


Yeah I love how Roman plays it out. Deep down I _do_ just want that feud with Punk and Dean, though. Ship talk aside those two were meant to feud.


----------



## tbp82

TheVipersGirl said:


> _Rollins did great on both of his matches!
> Did you all heard the Roman Reigns chant during CM Punk + Ambrose talking? Future top guy. Goosebumps after hearing that._


Don't expect much talk about the Roman Reigns chant here because for a lot here the fact that Reigns is by far the most popular member if The Shield the non wrestling-forum fans is a bad thing. With that being said Im looking forward to Punk vs. Reigns next week and how they handle it does Reigns get the big win? Does Ambrose cost Reigns to a pin? Or does Reigns have the match won and Ambrose cost him the match by DQ?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Next week is Reigns' litmus test. Don't blow it with Punk and you're set.

Reigns isn't losing but doubt they'll have him go over clean on Punk too. Maybe Punk gets distracted by Rollins before running into a spear or the match ends in DQ.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> *Don't expect much talk about the Roman Reigns chant here because for a lot here the fact that Reigns is by far the most popular member if The Shield the non wrestling-forum fans is a bad thing.* With that being said Im looking forward to Punk vs. Reigns next week and how they handle it does Reigns get the big win? Does Ambrose cost Reigns to a pin? Or does Reigns have the match won and Ambrose cost him the match by DQ?


Lol what? :lmao
It's only been mentioned a few times already. I see no problem here.




Quoth the Raven said:


> Next week is Reigns' litmus test. Don't blow it with Punk and you're set.
> 
> Reigns isn't losing but doubt they'll have him go over clean on Punk too. Maybe Punk gets distracted by Rollins before running into a spear or the match ends in DQ.


Can't wait! Even if my stream goes shitty again I'll at least stick around for more shield goodness.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Yeah I love how Roman plays it out. Deep down I _do_ just want that feud with Punk and Dean, though. Ship talk aside those two were meant to feud.


RIGHT ON! Sister. It's almost like it's destined to happen.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Next week is Reigns' litmus test. Don't blow it with Punk and you're set.
> 
> Reigns isn't losing but doubt they'll have him go over clean on Punk too. Maybe Punk gets distracted by Rollins before running into a spear or the match ends in DQ.


What if Dean costs him the match with Punk? Because, I don't know about you guys but it sort of feels like Dean might, just might be starting to get an Obsession with Punk, like the one he had with Regal.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> RIGHT ON! Sister. It's almost like it's destined to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What if Dean costs him the match with Punk? Because, I don't know about you guys but it sort of feels like Dean might, *just might be starting to get an Obsession with Punk, like the one he had with Regal.*


:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> :mark:


That says everything, and I meant it on "that" way also. You know what I'm talking about Calahart.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_proud of him for stepping up!_


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Rollins was determined to stomp that head last night, but it was not to be.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> That says everything, and I meant it on "that" way also. You know what I'm talking about Calahart.


That I do!
I was searching high and low for a reaction gif to post. No luck, though.


----------



## Frantics

Do you think that dean might get an obsession with punk like he had with regal, cause that would be awesome to see xD I see dean interrupting reigns match


----------



## CM Jewels

Dean in dat top of the hour promo spot doe.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Asenath said:


> Off topic, but I don't know how all y'all touch-me-nots do it. I'm a promiscuous hugger, too-close-stander, and general affection sponge.


Depends on my situation i dont like being touched but I am pretty much all full of hugs. I do like hugging lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just realized Rollins has had competitive singles matches against Cena, Punk AND Bryan. 

Ambrose has faced Bryan, Punk and Taker.

Reigns has only faced Bryan. Him vs Punk next week and Reigns vs Cena somewhere down the line should be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Time for your meds Ambrose


















I wonder what Seth was telling Roman to have him like that?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Time for your meds Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Seth was telling Roman to have him like that?


Could be anything, but to me the body language from all three just emits something like:

Seth: "Well I guess it's your turn next."
Roman: "Yeah. I got this. I'll bring his ass down."
Dean: (Thinks to himself _"I can't believe he called me the weak link."_)

:lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Could be anything, but to me the body language from all three just emits something like:
> 
> Seth: "Well I guess it's your turn next."
> Roman: "Yeah. I got this. I'll bring his ass down."
> Dean: (Thinks to himself _"I can't believe he called me the weak link."_)
> 
> :lol


I loved how Ambrose was like did you just call me the weak link all emotional to punk.

Felt a bit like an old Moxley promo to me :banderas












Also this tension :mark: I have a feeling that Roman and Dean will explode against each other, and that poor Sethie will be in the middle of it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just realized Rollins has had competitive singles matches against Cena, Punk AND Bryan.
> 
> Ambrose has faced Bryan, Punk and Taker.
> 
> Reigns has only faced Bryan. Him vs Punk next week and Reigns vs Cena somewhere down the line should be good.


These guys have been on the roster for just a year, and they have competed against the top guys of the company how amazing is that. I wonder what's next for them.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I loved how Ambrose was like did you just call me the weak link all emotional to punk.
> 
> Felt a bit like an old Moxley promo to me :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this tension :mark: I have a feeling that Roman and Dean will explode against each other, and that poor Sethie will be in the middle of it.


I need to check out his Moxley work. I've only seen pics and watched that one promo your signature gif is from. He's so weird and awkward, but in a funny way.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I need to check out his Moxley work. I've only seen pics and watched that one promo your signature gif is from. He's so weird and awkward, but in a funny way.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_di-vRo3kE

This is one of my favorites, so much drama, so much feelings :mark: The way his voice cracks like he is going to break down :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_di-vRo3kE
> 
> This is one of my favorites, so much drama, so much feelings :mark: The way his voice cracks like he is going to break down :banderas


...wow.

That left me wide-eyed throughout it all. That's some Mankind shit right there.:lol I really hope that Jon gets to fully utilize his speaking skills in the WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Could be anything, but to me the body language from all three just emits something like:
> 
> Seth: "Well I guess it's your turn next."
> Roman: "Yeah. I got this. I'll bring his ass down."
> Dean: (Thinks to himself _"I can't believe he called me the weak link."_)
> 
> :lol


I guess you're missing the part where Roman is squeezing his jewels.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I wasn't the only one who couldn't take their eyes off of Ambrose last night right? I'm mean Rollins was absolutely outstanding again... Really carried the match with Punk. When he took the mic and stood up, putting himself forth for the match it was so damn baby face for me :mark: Really impressive. But Ambrose... Jesus, he was a whole other story last night.

Just let him run with the god damn mic. He doesn't do anything, he really just flows off of him. The crazy is bubbling and my god is it fantastic to watch or what? His twitches were to extreme levels last night. :lmao I had severe flashbacks to when he and Punk met in Florida with Ambrose trying to get at Punk and Punk being in the corner of the ring. Him pacing like a caged lion, waiting for the chance to strike down the prey. Ambrose is looking the best I have seen him in a long time and last night kinda felt like the first time I ever clapped eyes on him when on the indy scene. There was just something fresh that I can't quite explain... That was so damn fulfilling as a fan. :mark: :mark: :mark: 



Spoiler: spoiler



Again don't quote me on this but they once again supposedly back track on this tension between the group because I think Ambrose says something about them not breaking up on SD and they always have each others back. Something along those lines. Anyway, the rollercoaster of them breaking up is all part of the fun.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you're missing the part where Roman is squeezing his jewels.


lol what? I must have missed that part


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> lol what? I must have missed that part


Look at my previous post with the gifs.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> I wasn't the only one who couldn't take their eyes off of Ambrose last night right? I'm mean Rollins was absolutely outstanding again... Really carried the match with Punk. When he took the mic and stood up, putting himself forth for the match it was so damn baby face for me :mark: Really impressive. But Ambrose... Jesus, he was a whole other story last night.
> 
> Just let him run with the god damn mic. He doesn't do anything, he really just flows off of him. The crazy is bubbling and my god is it fantastic to watch or what? His twitches were to extreme levels last night. :lmao I had severe flashbacks to when he and Punk met in Florida with Ambrose trying to get at Punk and Punk being in the corner of the ring. Him pacing like a caged lion, waiting for the chance to strike down the prey. Ambrose is looking the best I have seen him in a long time and last night kinda felt like the first time I ever clapped eyes on him when on the indy scene. There was just something fresh that I can't quite explain... That was so damn fulfilling as a fan. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Again don't quote me on this but they once again supposedly back track on this tension between the group because I think Ambrose says something about them not breaking up on SD and they always have each others back. Something along those lines. Anyway, the rollercoaster of them breaking up is all part of the fun.



I hope this will continue for a while, it is just to entertaining to watch. Ambrose was just to much, maybe there is still hope for his moxley character in wwe after all.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Time for your meds Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Seth was telling Roman to have him like that?





SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at my previous post with the gifs.


omg I didn't notice until now :lol guess he was itchy, doesn't these guys know that we see everything.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> ...wow.
> 
> That left me wide-eyed throughout it all. That's some Mankind shit right there.:lol I really hope that Jon gets to fully utilize his speaking skills in the WWE.


. 

lol I didn't even consider that, now that you mention it that promo does show some simularities with some of mankinds work. Amazing


----------



## NeyNey

WATCHING RAW RIGHT NOW; DEAN AMBROSE HAS A FUCKING MIC IN HIS HAND AAAAAAAAAH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas

And Punk noticeably has to force himself not to mark out FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

OH MY GOD THIS RAW IS GONNA BE AWESOME


----------



## NeyNey

OH MY GOD PUNK :jordan3:jordan3:jordan3

:lmao :lmao :lmao YOU PIECE OF SHIT! OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I can't hold it any longer :banderas hahaha


----------



## Gretchen

Yeah, the Punk Ambrose promo was pretty awesome. Ambrose really impressed me on the mic. 

Of course, if you ignore all the "AMBROSE BURIEDZZZ!!!1111!11" comments.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess you're missing the part where Roman is squeezing his jewels.


....I did. Well this changes everything.



RhodesForWHC said:


> Yeah, the Punk Ambrose promo was pretty awesome. Ambrose really impressed me on the mic.
> 
> Of course, if you ignore all the "AMBROSE BURIEDZZZ!!!1111!11" comments.


I'd imagine some people would think that. Nah, everyone knows what they're doing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> WATCHING RAW RIGHT NOW; DEAN AMBROSE HAS A FUCKING MIC IN HIS HAND AAAAAAAAAH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas
> 
> And Punk noticeably has to force himself not to mark out FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> OH MY GOD THIS RAW IS GONNA BE AWESOME





NeyNey said:


> OH MY GOD PUNK :jordan3:jordan3:jordan3
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao YOU PIECE OF SHIT! OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I can't hold it any longer :banderas hahaha


Oh my god NeyNey I COULD NOT CONTAIN MYSELF LIVE 


Like people were asleep in my house and I was like SHIIIIIIIITTTT SOOOOOONNNNNN :mark::mark::mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao

SO MUCH MOXLEY IN THE OPENING SEGMENT :faint::ex: 

Punk was frigging fanboying in the bloody ring corner/at the turnbuckle
He was like 'Come to papa, Mox. Unleash yourself boy.' It was INCREDIBLE


JUST LOOOOOOOOKKKKKKK CASE IN POINT



























The way these two feed off each other is just frigging AWESOME AND GOAT AND DAMN IT :faint::clap:clap:clap:clap :banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Quoth the Raven said:


> Just realized Rollins has had competitive singles matches against Cena, Punk AND Bryan.
> 
> Ambrose has faced Bryan, Punk and Taker.
> 
> Reigns has only faced Bryan. Him vs Punk next week and Reigns vs Cena somewhere down the line should be good.


he also faced Mark Henry on Smackdown and won. he was the only one who won from their team.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

tbp82 said:


> Don't expect much talk about the Roman Reigns chant here because for a lot here the fact that Reigns is by far the most popular member if The Shield the non wrestling-forum fans is a bad thing. With that being said Im looking forward to Punk vs. Reigns next week and how they handle it does Reigns get the big win? Does Ambrose cost Reigns to a pin? Or does Reigns have the match won and Ambrose cost him the match by DQ?


_i can see Ambrose costing Reign's match with Punk. It will end in a DQ by Ambrose distracting the referee or Punk as usual in every other match, then Reigns will be pissed off at him. Pissed in a way both of them arguing after the match showing clearly more tension in The Shield, plus Rollins trying to break them up?_


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dean and Punk with a live mic :banderas :banderas :banderas

not much else to say.


----------



## jamal.

How about this...The Shield in Piper's Pit for Old School Raw next week? Piper/Ambrose interaction :mark:


----------



## deathslayer

The way Dean tossed his belt when jumping over the barricade :mark::mark::mark:

and Seth picked it up looking confused was hilarious.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I need to check out his Moxley work. I've only seen pics and watched that one promo your signature gif is from. He's so weird and awkward, but in a funny way.


Yes, Caly you should, you will not regret it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

deathslayer said:


> The way Dean tossed his belt when jumping over the barricade :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> and Seth picked it up looking confused was hilarious.


Dean probably realized what a worthless piece of crap of metal it is.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god NeyNey I COULD NOT CONTAIN MYSELF LIVE
> 
> 
> Like people were asleep in my house and I was like SHIIIIIIIITTTT SOOOOOONNNNNN :mark::mark::mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> SO MUCH MOXLEY IN THE OPENING SEGMENT :faint::ex:
> 
> Punk was frigging fanboying in the bloody ring corner/at the turnbuckle
> He was like 'Come to papa, Mox. Unleash yourself boy.' It was INCREDIBLE
> 
> 
> JUST LOOOOOOOOKKKKKKK CASE IN POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way these two feed off each other is just frigging AWESOME AND GOAT AND DAMN IT :faint::clap:clap:clap:clap :banderas:banderas:banderas


I know, I had to put a pillow over my mouth, because I was yelling of the emotion and happiness. That was just too beautiful... Also, "Come to papa, Mox. Unleash yourself boy" hehehe


----------



## redwingsfan72191

*Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

IS it just me or does Seth Rollins seem to be the best wrestler on the SHIELD? I much prefer him over the other two to the point that I like him but not the other two guys. I think hes the one who deserves the push


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

In ring, Rollins is easily the best of the trio.
On the mic, it's Ambrose.
Reigns has that indefinable quality that means he's going to be the star.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god NeyNey I COULD NOT CONTAIN MYSELF LIVE
> Like people were asleep in my house and I was like SHIIIIIIIITTTT SOOOOOONNNNNN :mark::mark::mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao





> I know, I had to put a pillow over my mouth, because I was yelling of the emotion and happiness. That was just too beautiful...


Jeah, when the Shield came down and Ambrose already fucking pissed, I marked as usual but when i fucking SAW that he had a FUCKING MIC in his hand I was like "_SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!_" and had to pause the stream for a few minutes in which I went circle-like in my room with my hands in front of my mouth and made noises like a pig right before its butchering. :kobe3
Then I started it again, saw Punks face while Ambrose was talking and again I was like "DAHAHAAAAAAAM!"

It was just too beautiful.
Ambrose was a fucking god on RAW, chewing his fingers and fingernails, his fucking crazy pissed face.. :banderas That intensity...fuck.
And reading all your Ambrose/Punk posts.. :lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny
Also I'm pumped for Reigns/Punk @ OSR! :agree: So many possibilities!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## redwingsfan72191

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> In ring, Rollins is easily the best of the trio.
> On the mic, it's Ambrose.
> Reigns has that indefinable quality that means he's going to be the star.


Ambrose kinda bores me on the mic I don't know Im not a big fan to be honest


----------



## tbp82

Love the enthusiam for last nights raw but hate what's coming for most here over the next few months. This whole thing Punk Shield breakup etc. WILL benefit Roman Reigns and Roman Reigns only. Enjoy your time now but prepare yourself.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

In terms of in ring work, Rollins edges out the other two, in my opinion. Each member of the Shield is good at something, and all three of them are at least decent in the ring. Reigns is still somewhat green in the ring, though.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god NeyNey I COULD NOT CONTAIN MYSELF LIVE
> 
> 
> Like people were asleep in my house and I was like SHIIIIIIIITTTT SOOOOOONNNNNN :mark::mark::mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> SO MUCH MOXLEY IN THE OPENING SEGMENT :faint::ex:
> 
> Punk was frigging fanboying in the bloody ring corner/at the turnbuckle
> He was like 'Come to papa, Mox. Unleash yourself boy.' It was INCREDIBLE
> 
> 
> JUST LOOOOOOOOKKKKKKK CASE IN POINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way these two feed off each other is just frigging AWESOME AND GOAT AND DAMN IT :faint::clap:clap:clap:clap :banderas:banderas:banderas


I woke up eveyone last night,because I chanted along with the "this is awesome" chants. The combo of the promo and match really fired me up :mark:




SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean probably realized what a worthless piece of crap of metal it is.


awch that was harsh


----------



## The Galactic One

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

I enjoy Rollins work in the ring more so than Ambrose and definitely Reigns, not keen on his finisher though. Lacks that "boom this match is over" factor


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Rollins is by far the best wrestler in the Shield and one of the best in the entire company. Talking top 5 here. The fact that he hardly gets any shine grinds my gears but his match with Cena was one of the best for the entire year. Right up there with his and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Best. Title. EVER.


----------



## 777

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Each member of the group brings something to the table...and that's part of what makes/made them so awesome.

They're all very good.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Everyone on the planet that knows anything about wrestling can see that Rollins is clearly far ahead of Ambrose and Reigns in terms of in ring ability.

He has that natural ability.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Rollins is definately most gifted in ring but reigns has the it factor a superstar just can't learn. I definately see Rollins higher on the card then Ambrose at this point but reigns is destine to be a star already


----------



## tylermoxreigns

GOAT


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

He's always been the best wrestler in the Group. not anyone notices or cares, the suits/causals have their boners for Reigns, and all the smarks had their boners for Ambrose. So Rollins gets left out. He come along way since his ROH days.


----------



## hgr423

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

I like Seth, but why does he have so many pockets in his wrestling outfit? It's a strange look compared to most other wrestlers who don't have any pockets at all.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Give Reigns some time and he'll be great


----------



## BigPawr

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Seth has that Alex Shelley look and sliced bread finisher


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

I love all three and think all three will be big time performers for different reasons.

But yeah, Rollins is the best in te ring technician wise. 

They are all so good, I'm so pumped to see what happens in the future


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, when the Shield came down and Ambrose already fucking pissed, I marked as usual but when i fucking SAW that he had a FUCKING MIC in his hand I was like "_SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!_" and had to pause the stream for a few minutes in which I went circle-like in my room with my hands in front of my mouth and made noises like a pig right before its butchering. :kobe3
> Then I started it again, saw Punks face while Ambrose was talking and again I was like "DAHAHAAAAAAAM!"
> 
> It was just too beautiful.
> Ambrose was a fucking god on RAW, chewing his fingers and fingernails, his fucking crazy pissed face.. :banderas That intensity...fuck.
> And reading all your Ambrose/Punk posts.. :lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny:lenny
> Also I'm pumped for Reigns/Punk @ OSR! :agree: So many possibilities!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh, haha. I know. I was smiling like an idiot during that whole segment. About the Ambrose/Punk stuff.. Is because I SHIP IT! I SHIP IT LIKE FEDEX!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

Rollins is my favourite, the other 2 are over rated


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*

How the hell do you just find this out now? He is my favorite member of the Shield easily.


----------



## Eddie Ray

there was never a debate about who was better in the ring. every shield fan knows that Rollins was the best in ring talent.
Ambrose is still better with in ring psychology but Rollins is the best athlete by a country mile.


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> there was never a debate about who was better in the ring. every shield fan knows that Rollins was the best in ring talent.
> Ambrose is still better with in ring psychology but Rollins is the best athlete by a country mile.


Yup. 
Ring= Rollins
Mic, Character, persona, and psychology= Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*



hgr423 said:


> I like Seth, but why does he have so many pockets in his wrestling outfit? It's a strange look compared to most other wrestlers who don't have any pockets at all.


He keeps his hair bleach in there.....


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Is it just me, am i high? well i know im high but (Seth Rollins)*



hgr423 said:


> I like Seth, but why does he have so many pockets in his wrestling outfit? It's a strange look compared to most other wrestlers who don't have any pockets at all.


Agreed. I am all in favour of Seth wearing something more form-fitting... for completely wrestling-based reasons, of course. :angel


----------



## Frantics

Anybody notice when punk was in the corner letting ambrose talk, that he just looked at Ambrose like "damn this guy is good" xD I can tell he will have an obsession with punk just like he had with regal : D fucking marking out right now, these 2 will have a great future feud or now since it really looks like dean might have that obsession, this slow implosion will be sad to watch the shield split but will be hella awesome to watch


----------



## tbp82

Reading post about how Seth Rollins is the best in the ring and Ambrose is the best. pschology wise is with Reigns has that star quality is the equivalent of saying Steamboat is better in the ring Piper at psychology and Hogan has star quality. Only one is THE MAN and that's Reigns.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins is definitely the most talented of the three in the ring as of now. He's proved it time and time again. 

I think Reings will get an upset win over Punk next week, which will make Ambrose (and maybe even Rollins) jealous of him and cause even more tension between them.


----------



## NeyNey

Frantics said:


> Anybody notice when punk was in the corner letting ambrose talk, that he just looked at Ambrose like "damn this guy is good" xD


Yes, and it was pure heaven. :banderas


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> Yes, and it was pure heaven. :banderas


I just felt like I was watching gods perform their miracles.


----------



## Frantics

NeyNey said:


> Yes, and it was pure heaven. :banderas


Yea I know it was so great , let's hope we see more of that, fans are now starting to see how physco he is but also at him being great on the mic, can't wait to see how this feud plays out but now we have to wait a few days to find the next chapter in the story sadly


----------



## tbp82

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rollins is definitely the most talented of the three in the ring as of now. He's proved it time and time again.
> 
> I think Reings will get an upset win over Punk next week, which will make Ambrose (and maybe even Rollins) jealous of him and cause even more tension between them.


Most fans who watch WWE but don't follow forums like this are saying Reigns is gonna destroy Punk so to most its not an upset with that being stated I don't think Reigns is gonna get the win. I expect Ambrose to cost him somehow.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Yes, and it was pure heaven. :banderas





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I just felt like I was watching gods perform their miracles.


I need to find the video of that and watch it on loop. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I need to find the video of that and watch it on loop. :lmao


I know, but Dean-Ambrose.Net doesn't have it up yet, :$


----------



## crazypwny

Just saw the opening skit of Raw. I could see Roman Reigns light up a little bit when the crowd was chanting his name. And when Brad Maddox, or whatever his name is, came out, I think Rollins said "who is that?" and it just caught me so off guard. I'm coming around to these guys. Good trio.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

crazypwny said:


> Just saw the opening skit of Raw. I could see Roman Reigns light up a little bit when the crowd was chanting his name. And when Brad Maddox, or whatever his name is, came out, I think Rollins said "who is that?" and it just caught me so off guard. *I'm coming around to these guys*. Good trio.


Where have you been?! :lol

Bryan and SHIELD have been the highlights of 2013.


----------



## DareDevil

Bob the Jobber said:


> Where have you been?! :lol
> 
> Bryan and SHIELD have been the highlights of 2013.


Probably not a Shield supporter since the beggining.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Hope you guys have a good nye...I am partying it up in vegas because that's where I live lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Hope you guys have a good nye...I am partying it up in vegas because that's where I live lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Have fun, girl.... Oh and be careful, if you drink.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Have fun, girl.... Oh and be careful, if you drink.


Thanks. Will do. Vegas is worse then nyc on nye.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

BaBy FireFly said:


> Thanks. Will do. Vegas is worse then nyc on nye.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh, I can imagine, I don't like parties so, If I drink, I'll be in my house.


----------



## Asenath

I have to go to work. I expect some of you recluses to help me ring in the new year online.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh, I can imagine, I don't like parties so, If I drink, I'll be in my house.


Same here girl. I'm on my lunch break at the moment and I'll be getting home at around 11. Normally I work grave, but I'm happy I got switched to swing for the day. I don't wanna deal with more drunks than usual all night.



Asenath said:


> I have to go to work. I expect some of you recluses to help me ring in the new year online.


I will do my best. <3


----------



## DareDevil

Well since I will be watching the countdown and I won't be here, I just want to wish all a wonderful New Year, 2013 was the year when I decided to join this forum and join you guys on the fun, so thank you for being the best, and *big sigh* If we don't make it to a part V next year, just know that you guys are still the best.


----------



## Headliner

Since Amborse and Rollins lost to Punk, I can see Reigns beating Punk to further cause jealously amongst the group.


----------



## DareDevil

Headliner said:


> Since Amborse and Rollins lost to Punk, I can see Reigns beating Punk to further cause jealously amongst the group.


No, I think Reigns is being the voice of reason as of now, I think Dean will interfere and cost him the match, or Reigns wins and Dean almost costing him the match.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Here's to 2014 being the year of The Shield, whether they're together or apart...to bigger and better things for all 3!!!


----------



## Telos

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Here's to 2014 being the year of The Shield, whether they're together or apart...to bigger and better things for all 3!!!


Co-signed

Happy New Year to my fellow Shield fans here, whether 2014 brings about a split or not we will always *Believe In The Shield!*


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Co-signed
> 
> Happy New Year to my fellow Shield fans here, whether 2014 brings about a split or not we will always *Believe In The Shield!*


RIGHT ON!! (Y)


----------



## RatedR10

Headliner said:


> Since Amborse and Rollins lost to Punk, I can see Reigns beating Punk to further cause jealously amongst the group.


I'm definitely expecting Reigns to beat Punk on Monday. I'm looking forward to that match too.

Also awesome to see that the fans are starting to catch on and cheer for Roman Reigns. That 'Roman Reigns' chant on Raw was great and unexpected.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Boy did I get drunk!! Phew! Happy New Year everyone :lol


----------



## tbp82

RatedR10 said:


> I'm definitely expecting Reigns to beat Punk on Monday. I'm looking forward to that match too.
> 
> Also awesome to see that the fans are starting to catch on and cheer for Roman Reigns. That 'Roman Reigns' chant on Raw was great and unexpected.


That chant was a huge moment for Reigns and WWE as a whole. Now I know some will say the crowd reactions don't matter look at Daniel Bryan!!! But the differance here is Reigns is someone WWE wants to push.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Boy did I get drunk!! Phew! Happy New Year everyone :lol


Hope you had fun Raven. Haply New Year to you too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Happy new year to you too  I didn't go out actually, just headed over to a friend's apartment. It was just 4 of us and a Doberman lol :lol

But yeah, drank like a madman, probably won't have any more this month :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Happy new year to you too  I didn't go out actually, just headed over to a friend's apartment. It was just 4 of us and a Doberman lol :lol
> 
> But yeah, drank like a madman, probably won't have any more this month :lol


Well, just not anymore for now, how about that?


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's a tad too early still, but happy new years to my fellow shield fans! 2013 has been good to the shield. Hopefully 2014 will give us good drama. :lol

I am exhausted so I think I'm gonna nap for a little bit.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Yes, and it was pure heaven. :banderas


Like I said this screams "Come to Daddy, Mox. Unleash yourself, boy." :lmao :lmao 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Here's to 2014 being the year of The Shield, whether they're together or apart...to bigger and better things for all 3!!!


So fitting!

Happy New Years everyone!! :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------------------------

Spent the first hour into the New Year talking to my guy friends about wrestling in which they proceeded to call Dean Ambrose a "knob" because "some of the things he said to Mick Foley were disrespectful" :lmao fpalm (I proceeded to say it was a work and they continued to argue with me on it... Why do I bother. Drunkards.)










Also, they were only fans of Roman Reigns because "his spear is so _siiiiickkkk_" 

My friends, ladies and gents, my friends. -insert sarcastic clap here-









_Ugh_, casual wrestling fans fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't know any wrestling fans offline so I don't usually bother bringing it up. The rare times I had, people would just say things that made me regret it.


----------



## DareDevil

So, did everyone had fun yesterday?


----------



## rbhayek

The Shield are getting some decent promo time lately. It needs to continue. Dean Ambrose's solo run IMO will start with trying to destroy Roman Reigns (being resentful because kayfabe wise he is being called the best) and then slowly move on to other main eventers/upper card players.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So, did everyone had fun yesterday?


*empties the last drain in the wine bottle even though it's almost 2 pm* Yup. Happy New Year's Everybody :cheer:cheer

My only wish this year is for a Shield vs Wyatt feud before they break up. Fuck everything else because the WWE doesn't fucking care about anything other than their bottom line.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Like I said this screams "Come to Daddy, Mox. Unleash yourself, boy." :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> So fitting!
> 
> Happy New Years everyone!! :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Spent the first hour into the New Year talking to my guy friends about wrestling in which they proceeded to call Dean Ambrose a "knob" because "some of the things he said to Mick Foley were disrespectful" :lmao fpalm (I proceeded to say it was a work and they continued to argue with me on it... Why do I bother. Drunkards.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they were only fans of Roman Reigns because "his spear is so _siiiiickkkk_"
> 
> My friends, ladies and gents, my friends. -insert sarcastic clap here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ugh_, casual wrestling fans fpalm


Your friends are right Roman Reigns spear is sick. How ironic is it that Rollins puts on amazing matches and Ambrose is *supposedly* great on the mic and Reigns gets more attention off one move than all their talents combined. Reigns is BY FAR my favorite in WWE right now and he's gonna get his chance to take the brass ring and run with it I cant wait to see how far he's gonna take it.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I don't know any wrestling fans offline so I don't usually bother bringing it up. The rare times I had, people would just say things that made me regret it.


That sucks, I only talk about wrestling with my brother. And is pretty cool because we like almost the same werestlers, except Randy, Randy is not really on my list, while he's pretty high on my brother's list.


----------



## Ejean830

WWE.com put out a list of "Superstars to watch in 2014". Snubbed Ambrose & Rollins

* Big E Langston
* Brie Bella
* Titus O’Neil
* The Usos
* Xavier Woods
* Summer Rae
* Roman Reigns
* Ryback & Curtis Axel
* Damien Sandow
* Bray Wyatt

Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/triple-h-tea...ars-to-watch-in-2014-jimmy-hart#ixzz2pBTyfYws


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CohesiveUnit

A year of justice has come to a close, and another year has opened up. It's justice to know that when I come home from College every day, there will be a nice a cold one in my mini-fridge for my hard day's work. But most of all, it's justice to know that Dean Ambrose, the most efficient, the most dangerous WWE superstar on the roster, is still the United States Champion (that's right, he actually has a belt if you forgot). YOUR United States Champion (if you live in the US which I don't). However, he still is a champion in my heart.

Jokes aside, Dean Ambrose better crack this year. Justice can only prevail so long before being overpowered by corruption, by Dean Ambrose, the most effic- Oh, I already said that.



Ejean830 said:


> WWE.com put out a list of "Superstars to watch in 2014". Snubbed Ambrose & Rollins
> 
> * Big E Langston
> * Brie Bella
> * Titus O’Neil
> * The Usos
> * Xavier Woods
> * Summer Rae
> * Roman Reigns
> * Ryback & Curtis Axel
> * Damien Sandow
> * Bray Wyatt
> 
> Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/triple-h-tea...ars-to-watch-in-2014-jimmy-hart#ixzz2pBTyfYws
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What a joke! 70% of those people will become jobbers and/or will be swept under the rug. Total nonsense. And is WWE a bunch of assholes or are they a bunch of assholes? Put Roman Reigns on the list but not Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins? Yeah, you're so kind.


----------



## Asenath

Happy New Year. A 90+ year old lady and I ate chocolate ice cream and watched murder mysteries. My life - so excite. 

Hopefully the WWE had a great Smackdown for us to enjoy on Friday, and then everybody got tore up in (whichever town they were in) and we'll have social media leaks this week. Amen.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Smackdown is bound to be good.. up until The Shield finish for the night. Apparently they do a promo in the ring, not one of those backstage ones. Wishful thinking to say I hope they keep doing promos like they did when they first debuted.


----------



## tbp82

Those WWE polls have been kind to Roman Reigns he dominated the recent strongest member of The Shield poll and he was winnig that superstar poll today as well. His time is now.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

tbp82 said:


> Those WWE polls have been kind to Roman Reigns he dominated the recent strongest member of The Shield poll and he was winnig that superstar poll today as well. His time is now.


Give me a fucking break, man. You need to be more than 'strong' to be successful in the pro-wrestling industry. That poll is completely unfair. If it was who of the three members have the most charisma, it would be Dean Ambrose winning. If it was most athleticism, Seth Rollins. It's like WWE is purposeFUCKINGLY trying to put Reigns over, waving him in our faces like children. Are you too blind to see that?

I like your superman punch, Reigns, but, you aren't running my yard.


----------



## ctorresc04

I predict Reigns nails Punk with the spear, but Ambrose causes a distraction, allowing Punk to win. Ambrose's character probably wouldn't be ok with either Rollins or Reigns getting a win if Ambrose couldn't win it himself.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Give me a fucking break, man. You need to be more than 'strong' to be successful in the pro-wrestling industry. That poll is completely unfair. If it was who of the three members have the most charisma, it would be Dean Ambrose winning. If it was most athleticism, Seth Rollins. It's like WWE is purposeFUCKINGLY trying to put Reigns over, waving him in our faces like children. Are you too blind to see that?


Hate to break it you but the majority of the people who vote on these polls are the 'casuals'. The casuals do not care about story telling, technical ability, story line progression or any of that stuff that we sit down and argue about on a daily basis. They care about wins and losses and who looks cool in the ring. That's it. They don't care if John Cena made Seth Rollins look strong in a match even though he lost. The point is to them is that John Cena won. So when a person like Punk defeats The Shield 3 on 1, it doesn't matter to the casuals if they are showing cracks in the Shield or whatever. The point is that Punk defeated the Shield. Even WWE when they are talking about the greats, no one talks about the guy who lost because of a story line development, they talk about the guy who won.

I say all of that to say that according to most on here Reigns has one move but to the casuals that one move is what they live for so he will get more of the votes because he has the move that gets the fans excited. It's that simple. The people who line Vince's pockets are not us. Thus he will never listen to us. Vince listens to who buys his product.

Btw, that 2014 list is utter shit. I love Sandow but they treat him like crap. Ryback and Axel :lmao :lmao

Truth is no one knows what is going on in Vince's head, not even Vince so who knows what 2014 is going to bring.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'd be more worried if Dean was on that list. The less attention they pay to him...the more he can help make a name for himself. If Vince is high on you, he's going to make you into what he wants. If he's not checkin for you, you gotta get yourself over...a la DB and Ziggler. Look at what Vince had his eye on in 2013...Randy Orton and John Cena. Nuff said.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i just gotta say Roman Reigns Superman Punch is a thing of just pure beauty. I just always think of that scene from Troy with Brad Pitt when he kills Nathan Jones when he does it.


----------



## tbp82

CohesiveUnit said:


> Give me a fucking break, man. You need to be more than 'strong' to be successful in the pro-wrestling industry. That poll is completely unfair. If it was who of the three members have the most charisma, it would be Dean Ambrose winning. If it was most athleticism, Seth Rollins. It's like WWE is purposeFUCKINGLY trying to put Reigns over, waving him in our faces like children. Are you too blind to see that?
> 
> I like your superman punch, Reigns, but, you aren't running my yard.


Not only am I not blind to what WWE is doing I agree with what WWE is doing. Reigs is the best prospect to come into WWE since Randy Orton and he should be giving every opportunity to make it to the top.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So, did everyone had fun yesterday?


It was alright. Not necessarily bad, but not the most fun either ya know? I got some drawing done which was nice, though. (love this laptop)

Did you do anything crazy fun?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> It was alright. Not necessarily bad, but not the most fun either ya know? I got some drawing done which was nice, though. (love this laptop)
> 
> Did you do anything crazy fun?


Nah, not really. Just stayed up really fucking late, drank some grape flavored vodka, went to tumblr and then went to sleep. WOAH I'M A RIOT!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oooh grape flavored vodka sounds delish. I'm not a big vodka person, but just about anything grape flavored is amaaazing. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Oooh grape flavored vodka sounds delish. I'm not a big vodka person, but just about anything grape flavored is amaaazing. :lol


Yeah it was good, I mean at first it just tasted like grape soda, then after you swallow is when you really start to taste the vodka, I mean the kind that I drank didn't have too much alcohol in it though, 
Oh and yeah grape is my second favorite flavor, the first one is lime.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I've never been keen to lime. I do however tend to like the strawberry/limeade flavored soda my work has. Usually if lime is mixed with another fruit flavor then I'll be good.


----------



## Oxidamus

Not sure if I should post my really good (if I do say so myself) SHIELD break-up idea here or in a new thread. :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't see why not. Sometimes small what-ifs are mentioned.


----------



## Oxidamus

_Small_? :kobe8

It's the BEST BREAKUP EVER.


----------



## DareDevil

Oxi said:


> Not sure if I should post my really good (if I do say so myself) SHIELD break-up idea here or in a new thread. :hmm:


Opinions are always welcomed, but just know that not everyone would agree, I would love to hear your idea though.



Calahart said:


> I've never been keen to lime. I do however tend to like the strawberry/limeade flavored soda my work has. Usually if lime is mixed with another fruit flavor then I'll be good.


I am, I don't know, I just like citrus flavors in general. Limes, Grapefruits, Oranges, Strawberries, Pineapples.


----------



## CALΔMITY

What?

Oxi, just share your idea.





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Opinions are always welcomed, but just know that not everyone would agree, I would love to hear your idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, I don't know, I just like citrus flavors in general. Limes, Grapefruits, *Oranges, Strawberries, Pineapples.*


Now oranges, strawberries, and pineapples I can go for.


----------



## Oxidamus

Eh, I'll summarise it.

Basically, Reigns and Rollins seem to stay friendly with each other (seeing as on Raw they didn't _really_ seem to be getting distant) and instead of all three breaking up over some stupid argument, Reigns and Rollins win back the tag titles, which in turn makes Ambrose try to prove he's better and kind of get forcefully removed from the group.

Then, at WrestleMania or Extreme Rules or some decent PPV, Reigns/Rollins defend their tag titles successfully early in the night, and later, have another match - a triple threat match for the US title against Ambrose, which Reigns wins by pinning Ambrose.

Ultimately, Ambrose moves on to another feud (IC? Upper-mid-card?) as a heel, Reigns/Rollins continue to carry the tag team division as faces, and Reigns can defend his US title regularly too.

I think booking Reigns with two titles and a friend in Rollins would continue helping him evolve, instead of pushing him directly into the spotlight.

Then, Ambrose can break free of being the "weak link" of the team and show his true potential as a solo heel in the mid to upper-mid card.

All the while, Rollins covers Reigns' flaws in tag matches, and still gets to have great showings in his matches, but as a face.


Ultimately the idea seems very REIGNS-based but I'm keeping it a bit realistic, considering the fact WWE (and even the crowd) like Reigns the most out of the group.

:draper2?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oxi said:


> Eh, I'll summarise it.
> 
> Basically, Reigns and Rollins seem to stay friendly with each other (seeing as on Raw they didn't _really_ seem to be getting distant) and instead of all three breaking up over some stupid argument, Reigns and Rollins win back the tag titles, which in turn makes Ambrose try to prove he's better and kind of get forcefully removed from the group.
> 
> Then, at WrestleMania or Extreme Rules or some decent PPV, Reigns/Rollins defend their tag titles successfully early in the night, and later, have another match - a triple threat match for the US title against Ambrose, which Reigns wins by pinning Ambrose.
> 
> Ultimately, Ambrose moves on to another feud (IC? Upper-mid-card?) as a heel, Reigns/Rollins continue to carry the tag team division as faces, and Reigns can defend his US title regularly too.
> 
> I think booking Reigns with two titles and a friend in Rollins would continue helping him evolve, instead of pushing him directly into the spotlight.
> 
> Then, Ambrose can break free of being the "weak link" of the team and show his true potential as a solo heel in the mid to upper-mid card.
> 
> All the while, Rollins covers Reigns' flaws in tag matches, and still gets to have great showings in his matches, but as a face.
> 
> 
> Ultimately the idea seems very REIGNS-based but I'm keeping it a bit realistic, considering the fact WWE (and even the crowd) like Reigns the most out of the group.
> 
> :draper2?


I'm not against this theory. Despite what seemed like actual tension between the two, I kind of imagine that Reigns and Rollins would stick together after any kind of split. I would like for Dean to defend his title more as well. At this rate he had might as well not even have it.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, the title's used as a prop in the bigger scheme. Ambrose's only claim to being better than Reigns/Rollins is the fact he's still champion, but everyone in WWE bar Ambrose realise it has been a horrible reign.

I like to think Reigns/Rollins would stick around a bit after the Shield as a team. I think the two are a fantastic tag team and I don't think Reigns should be pushed right now what with Brock coming back, Batista coming back, Henry possibly being in the picture (or just fodder for Brock? I dunno), and there only being one world title now.

Also, if they did split up, Rollins would likely do nothing which is sad, the guy's a true talent.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I'm not against this theory. Despite what seemed like actual tension between the two, I kind of imagine that Reigns and Rollins would stick together after any kind of split. I would like for Dean to defend his title more as well. At this rate he had might as well not even have it.


Yeah, me too. I just see both Reigns and Rollins turning on Ambrose more than anything. And about his title, yeah. Either they give him a proper feud for it or just make him loose it,


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think it's interesting how Dean is just so wrapped up in himself that he feels he's the single most important singles champ. Or maybe he said "competitor". I don't remember. I can totally picture him as IC champ whenever that happens. The shield is proof that the WWE can at least do something right. Hopefully they'll continue the trend.

As for Rollins and Reigns, yeah although Reigns has definitely improved (he's got the presence) he could still really use Rollins as a tag partner. They have great chemistry and he can continue to learn from Rollins. I am not against the prospect of making Reigns the face of the company someday, but he's far from ready.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I think it's interesting how Dean is just so wrapped up in himself that he feels he's the single most important singles champ. Or maybe he said "competitor". I don't remember. I can totally picture him as IC champ whenever that happens. The shield is proof that the WWE can at least do something right. Hopefully they'll continue the trend.
> 
> As for Rollins and Reigns, yeah although Reigns has definitely improved (he's got the presence) he could still really use Rollins as a tag partner. They have great chemistry and he can continue to learn from Rollins. *I am not against the prospect of making Reigns the face of the company someday, but he's far from ready*.


:clap :clap :clap couldn't have said it better,
And yeah, Dean's arrogance is what is going to make them turn on him.


----------



## Oxidamus

In my _awesome_ booking idea cesaro), I would probably put Ambrose into a feud with Bryan a few weeks after the split up tbh. Seems like that's the best way to get Ambrose over at this point.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :clap :clap :clap couldn't have said it better,
> And yeah, Dean's arrogance is what is going to make them turn on him.


Mhm. It's inevitable at this point. What kind of sucks is that it seems like in Dean's mind he's just as much for the group as the other two are.



Oxi said:


> In my _awesome_ booking idea cesaro), I would probably put Ambrose into a feud with Bryan a few weeks after the split up tbh. Seems like that's the best way to get Ambrose over at this point.


I want Ambrose and Punk to keep feuding for a bit, but Bryan would definitely be a good opponent for Dean as well.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Regal's fued made Ambrose in FCW...having something similar with Punk in the WWE could do the same


And nope to the Wrestlemania idea. No way would they give anybody 2 matches on the big stage, even Reigns. 


Plus, the way they're pushing Reigns, there's no chance Dean gets another title before him.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Mhm. It's inevitable at this point. What kind of sucks is that it seems like in Dean's mind he's just as much for the group as the other two are.
> 
> 
> 
> I want Ambrose and Punk to keep feuding for a bit, but Bryan would definitely be a good opponent for Dean as well.


I Know, but his arrogance is one of the things I love the most about him. 
Yeah, after The Shield splits.... Ambrose vs Punk please..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well of course Reigns and Rollins will stick together, that's a match made in heaven  Naturally I expect Ambrose's arrogance to be the group's undoing but that's how I love my villians anyway e.g. Vegeta (pre and post face turn), Lionel Luthor from Smallville. Ya know I've just realized that as a kid I never rooted for the good guy. I was never into Hogan ( am I allowed to say that?) The bad guys always seem cooler, anyhoo. I don't want Ambrose feuding with Punk if he's going to continue to put on lackluster matches like he has been doing for a while. I love the idea of them going at it on the mic but in the ring :jaydamn Unless Punk brings back his A game to the ring I don't want Ambrose feuding with him because he deserves better than Punk's recent lackluster performances.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I have noticed Punk being a wee bit lazy as of late in the ring, but I still want them to continue feuding. Then again I am also biased towards those two anyway. :lol If Punk brings it back up a notch, then it could be even better.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't want Ambrose feuding with Punk if he's going to continue to put on lackluster matches like he has been doing for a while. I love the idea of them going at it on the mic but in the ring :jaydamn Unless Punk brings back his A game to the ring I don't want Ambrose feuding with him because he deserves better than Punk's recent lackluster performances.




That's where it looks like it's going though so we just gotta hope for the best and that Punk can pull the best out of Dean and vice versa. Both of Punk's matches with him, more so the one on RAW where he didn't have shit in his pants the whole match like Smackdown were great matches. If Punk is as high on him as he claims to be, then he's not gonna fuck things up for him because he knows how fast it could all go downhill for Dean in the E if he does.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Quick question though....when was the last time Dean won a match? Singles or Tag where he got the pin. He has been eating pin after pin after pin for it seems like months now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

True, but I'd like to think it's just a result of the rift within the Shield. Right now a whole new side is coming out of Ambrose. He was already pretty crazy, but his imperfections are consuming him right now so he has lost his focus. It's no surprise to me that he isn't winning all that much right now. Once stories progress I'm sure he'll get some wins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Quick question though....when was the last time Dean won a match? Singles or Tag where he got the pin. He has been eating pin after pin after pin for it seems like months now.


Probably the one where Big E challenged him for the title at that PPV. The only people who win matches that hold titles on the WWE roster are the Tag Team champions and WWE Champion. Only recently has the IC title been looking good because apparently someone in the back likes Big E. The US belt isn't worth the hassle to get through customs.


----------



## Oxidamus

Dean lost that match against Big E by countout iirc?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Probably the one where Big E challenged him for the title at that PPV. The only people who win matches that hold titles on the WWE roster are the Tag Team champions and WWE Champion. Only recently has the IC title been looking good because apparently someone in the back likes Big E. The US belt isn't worth the hassle to get through customs.



I'd have to disagree about the IC belt looking good. Prior to the holiday filler, Big E has been tagging with Mark Henry.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'd have to disagree about the IC belt looking good. Prior to the holiday filler, Big E has been tagging with Mark Henry.


Well Mark Henry is quite a step up from Axel tagging with Ryback and being Heyman's glorified bottom bitch and wheelchair pusher.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Mark Henry is quite a step up from Axel tagging with Ryback and being Heyman's glorified bottom bitch and wheelchair pusher.


:lmao "Heyman's glorified bottom bitch and wheelchair pusher." That was gold.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well Mark Henry is quite a step up from Axel tagging with Ryback and being Heyman's glorified bottom bitch and wheelchair pusher.




Right but it's not doing anything for the IC belt by being in a tag team.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Right but it's not doing anything for the IC belt by being in a tag team.


Well apparently to get a match these days you have to be in a tag team. And since for once a champion is actually winning I'm not going to complain but take the crumbs that are being offered. Big E already looks like a more credible champ than Axel and Barrett.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well apparently to get a match these days you have to be in a tag team. And since for once a champion is actually winning I'm not going to complain but take the crumbs that are being offered. Big E already looks like a more credible champ than Axel and Barrett.




oh no doubt, and i thought they were going somewhere with it after Big Titty won it and had a few matches but then they put him with Mark Henry and I was like well there goes the end of that.


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> oh no doubt, and i thought they were going somewhere with it after Big Titty won it and had a few matches but then they put him with Mark Henry and I was like well there goes the end of that.


Well tbf, even when the IC belt was credible, the champion would be in tags a lot. I think it's good for keeping him out of so much singles competition so the PPV match can feel important. I hope this starts happening again. Even if it's a lame build to have a face just tag with another face, at least it's a build and not Big E just defending it every week for free for no reason idkz


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I miss the days when there were actual fueds and the two wouldn't get to face each other until the actual PPV. Like the first 2 weeks of the fued they'd interfere in each other's matches to cause the other to lose...then week 3 they'd go against each other in a tag match with 2 bad guys going against the 2 good guys they're got beef with and then finally getting their hands on each other with no interruptions at the ppv. I mean, how many times did we saw Dean go against Dolph on Smackdown and RAW when they had that little somewhat not really fued? When the PPV came it was like who gives a shit?


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I miss the days when there were actual fueds and the two wouldn't get to face each other until the actual PPV. Like the first 2 weeks of the fued they'd interfere in each other's matches to cause the other to lose...then week 3 they'd go against each other in a tag match with 2 bad guys going against the 2 good guys they're got beef with and then finally getting their hands on each other with no interruptions at the ppv. I mean, how many times did we saw Dean go against Dolph on Smackdown and RAW when they had that little somewhat not really fued? When the PPV came it was like who gives a shit?


Yeah, me too. I don't care if it's a simple formula for a build, I still would get into it. Just give me something to care about and I probably just willl lol. 

I kind of have a soft spot for crappy mid-card builds though. They were fun and I miss those days too.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_It's just so sad how WWE dropped the ball on him with that US Championship belt. I know you all saw the way Dean just dropped the belt and Seth had to pick it up during the entrance. It's like he doesn't care for the belt anymore. I don't blame him at all. He hasn't defended it in a while, now WWE is paying more attention in rebuilding the Intercontinental belt with Big E.

I would like Dean to have a feud first with someone for the US Championship belt. Someone like Cesaro would be good. The gimmick would fit, it would be a nice push for him. I don't know who else can be a contender for that belt since midcarders are going for the IC belt, since it has more credibility.

Then after defending the belt Ambrose can go into a feud with CM Punk. If the rumors are true about Punk retiring in 2014/2015 it should be Ambrose being the one to do it. CM Punk mentioned in a interview that he wanted Ambrose to retire him.

It would be a great feud since they had history during Dean's FCW days. Both are great in the mic too._


----------



## randomaccess

deathslayer said:


> The way Dean tossed his belt when jumping over the barricade :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> and Seth picked it up looking confused was hilarious.


rofl. I just jumped onto hulu+ to re-watch that because I totally missed it. I lol'd so hard because Seth's face was just freaking priceless.


----------



## Chan Hung

Random and off topic...but in terms of 'just looks'...i kinda think Reigns reminds me of Big Daddy Cool Diesel..just a little bit lol


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Chan Hung said:


> Random and off topic...but in terms of 'just looks'...i kinda think Reigns reminds me of Big Daddy Cool Diesel..just a little bit lol


_not really, maybe the big built and long black hair are the only thing that's similar between him and Reigns._


----------



## CohesiveUnit

TheVipersGirl said:


> _It's just so sad how WWE dropped the ball on him with that US Championship belt. I know you all saw the way Dean just dropped the belt and Seth had to pick it up during the entrance. It's like he doesn't care for the belt anymore. I don't blame him at all. He hasn't defended it in a while, now WWE is paying more attention in rebuilding the Intercontinental belt with Big E.
> 
> I would like Dean to have a feud first with someone for the US Championship belt. Someone like Cesaro would be good. The gimmick would fit, it would be a nice push for him. I don't know who else can be a contender for that belt since midcarders are going for the IC belt, since it has more credibility.
> 
> Then after defending the belt Ambrose can go into a feud with CM Punk. If the rumors are true about Punk retiring in 2014/2015 it should be Ambrose being the one to do it. CM Punk mentioned in a interview that he wanted Ambrose to retire him.
> 
> It would be a great feud since they had history during Dean's FCW days. Both are great in the mic too._


I really, really want to call you a bad word right now but I'll probably get an infraction, again.

He was mad at CM Punk. He threw the belt to help build his anger when it came to doing his promo. It wasn't because he hasn't been defending it for the past couple months.

I do agree with you however, that a feud between Ambrose and CM Punk should happen. No idea how it'll be set up though. Could be he's still in The Shield, could be that he is a lone-wolf like his FCW days. I prefer lone-wolf.


----------



## tbp82

To all the people wanting a CM Punk vs. Ambrose feud how do go from the current situation with Reigns (a feud that Ambrose is gonna lose) to a feud with Punk? At some point they have to go from bickering to an actual feud and would WWE push Ambrose to a semi-main event spot with Punk after him getting destroyed by Reigns.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

tbp82 said:


> To all the people wanting a CM Punk vs. Ambrose feud how do go from the current situation with Reigns (a feud that Ambrose is gonna lose) to a feud with Punk? At some point they have to go from bickering to an actual feud and would WWE push Ambrose to a semi-main event spot with Punk after him getting destroyed by Reigns.


Wow, that was a pain to read. Ever think about proof-reading? You and your fucking Roman Reigns. He's green as grass! Greener than the fucking mold on the bread in my fridge! How do we go from what to what? There is no situation with Reigns. Vince wants him pushed because he has big muscles, done, there's your 'situation'. Bickering? It's called promos. CM Punk vs. Dean Ambrose sounds cooler, looks cooler, and that's because it is cooler. They've already had a singles match, and it was put in WWE's greatest matches of 2013. Go ahead, see for yourself. He's also been awarded for several other singles matches too. Not your hero, Roman Reigns, no siree bob.

There's a big pool of babyfaces in the WWE, and Roman Reigns, well, he's going to have a tough road ahead. There are no good major heels. Dean Ambrose will undoubtedly become the greatest heel of all time when he leaves The Shield behind. Everyone else will crumble. If anything, Rollins will have a better chance for success as a face.

CM Punk vs. Dean Ambrose is the future.


----------



## tbp82

CohesiveUnit said:


> Wow, that was a pain to read. Ever think about proof-reading? You and your fucking Roman Reigns. He's green as grass! Greener than the fucking mold on the bread in my fridge! How do we go from what to what? There is no situation with Reigns. Vince wants him pushed because he has big muscles, done, there's your 'situation'. Bickering? It's called promos. CM Punk vs. Dean Ambrose sounds cooler, looks cooler, and that's because it is cooler. They've already had a singles match, and it was put in WWE's greatest matches of 2013. Go ahead, see for yourself. He's also been awarded for several other singles matches too. Not your hero, Roman Reigns, no siree bob.
> 
> There's a big pool of babyfaces in the WWE, and Roman Reigns, well, he's going to have a tough road ahead. There are no good major heels. Dean Ambrose will undoubtedly become the greatest heel of all time when he leaves The Shield behind. Everyone else will crumble. If anything, Rollins will have a better chance for success as a face.
> 
> CM Punk vs. Dean Ambrose is the future.


There's no situation with Reigns? So the looks Reigns and Ambrose give each other mean nothing? So Reigns and Ambrose interrupting each other at the slammys means nothing? The current attitude that Ambrose is showing towards Reigns means nothing? How can you think there's no situation with Reigns and Ambrose?


----------



## Reaper

TheVipersGirl said:


> _It's just so sad how WWE dropped the ball on him with that US Championship belt. I know you all saw the way Dean just dropped the belt and Seth had to pick it up during the entrance. It's like he doesn't care for the belt anymore._


Yeup. That move raised my eye-brows as well. Not sure if he was booked to do that, or did it on the spur of the moment. It was a neat little (but unnecessary and somewhat damaging) reminder that the belts are as good as kiddie props and mean absolutely nothing. This from a guy who spoke so eloquently about holding a championship was contradictory both kayfabe as well as reality-wise. 

It was unnecessary and un-needed. He isn't even billed as the leader/best guy in the Shield anymore, yet is the only one with a belt. It's like not even there and that he doesn't have it. I can't even remember the last time Cole or anyone else called him the champion on air. Or maybe I'm not listening. 

Oh well. Too small to take an issue with as a whole. The belt on Ambrose has been booked extremely poorly.


----------



## Telos

It's more accessory than title at this point. So I don't blame him for making light of it by tossing it like it's nothing, or wearing it like it's a loincloth. He hasn't had much opportunity to shine with it. I really though Ambrose would raise the prestige of the belt and maybe I was a bit naive to think so. But Ambrose has done his part, he's just not being booked properly. Give him a program and a live mic and watch him work his magic. That hasn't happened while being a part of The Shield, and that to me may be the only blessing when this team eventually does part ways.


----------



## Deptford

Chan Hung said:


> Random and off topic...but in terms of 'just looks'...i kinda think Reigns reminds me of Big Daddy Cool Diesel..just a little bit lol


I do think they look super similar if reigns didn't have all the tattoos and was white as hell though now that you mention it. They have easily the top two best hair flips in the company too :agree:


----------



## Cmpunk91

Wwe dropped the ball so far with him, he is the best one out of the shiekd by far wwe needs to push him hard and give him a long solo run when shield split up


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


> _It's just so sad how WWE dropped the ball on him with that US Championship belt. I know you all saw the way Dean just dropped the belt and Seth had to pick it up during the entrance. It's like he doesn't care for the belt anymore. I don't blame him at all. He hasn't defended it in a while, now WWE is paying more attention in rebuilding the Intercontinental belt with Big E.
> 
> _


I think Dean tossed the belt because he was upset at Punk not because he's upset at the WWE for their booking of the title.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I agree that it was an act of frustration. He strikes me as the type of guy backstage who knows what _not_ to do if he wants to be successful in the WWE. I could be wrong, though. 8*D It's near impossible to figure that man out.


----------



## Quasi Juice

The US Title will come back into play once the Shield disbands. Reigns/Ambrose at 'Mania for the US Title seems quite obvious right now. Considering how high Vince is on Reigns, the US Title might gain a little credibility again with him as the champion.


----------



## Joshi Judas

US title can only gain credibility if Reigns wins it, either after a feud with Ambrose or in a triple threat involving all Shield members. Either way, Roman Reigns must become US Champion for the title to matter again. WWE are intent on pushing him and Big E, so for the midcard titles to matter, these two must be the champions.

Only other option is merging it with the IC title, in which case Big E is the champion again. So like I said, either Big E or Reigns need to have the belts.


----------



## Bushmaster

At work bored as hell but listening to the Shield's theme :banderas

It's really gonna suck when they do split. Will miss their amazing entrance and music, its also gonna suck when Reigns will get some great new music while Ambrose and Rollins get jobberiffic stuff.


----------



## DareDevil

Why are people saying that the wwe dropped the ball with Dean?







I mean it's not as if he's jobbing to anyone.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> *US title can only gain credibility if Reigns wins it*, either after a feud with Ambrose or in a triple threat involving all Shield members. Either way, Roman Reigns must become US Champion for the title to matter again. WWE are intent on pushing him and Big E, so for the midcard titles to matter, these two must be the champions.
> 
> .



Correction. The US title can only gain credibility when the writers pull their heads out of Vince's ass and book it with significance and meaning. It doesn't matter who carries which belt if there are no challenges for the belt and the current title holder is made to look weak.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Why are people saying that the wwe dropped the ball with Dean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's not as if he's jobbing to anyone.


Dean Ambrose is WWE's secret weapon. When a weak spot is opened up, they will call on him. At least, that's what Ambrose said in one of his dark matches years ago.

In all honestly, I couldn't see how you could focus on Dean Ambrose and his title while he is in The Shield. The other guys will be pushed aside, feeling less important compared to him. That's why they haven't been putting him in title matches.

It sucks, but, he'll be able to do what he does best when the weight of The Shield stops holding him down. He's a chained dog right now, you could say.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Dean Ambrose is WWE's secret weapon. When a weak spot is opened up, they will call on him. At least, that's what Ambrose said in one of his dark matches years ago.
> 
> In all honestly, I couldn't see how you could focus on Dean Ambrose and his title while he is in The Shield. The other guys will be pushed aside, feeling less important compared to him. That's why they haven't been putting him in title matches.
> 
> It sucks, but, he'll be able to do what he does best when the weight of The Shield stops holding him down. He's a chained dog right now, you could say.


I guess so, I just think that if they're not going to make him defend his title then just have him loose it, is holding him back, is making him look bad and people are blaming him for his stale title reign, when it's not his fault,


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I guess so, I just think that if they're not going to make him defend his title then just have him loose it, is holding him back, is making him look bad and people are blaming him for his stale title reign, when it's not his fault,


Yeah. However, it could be that WWE wants The Shield to at least have a belt so they 'look' good even though, I think we know, they don't need belts to look good. They just need to have good matches, and preferably win them.

Maybe, some how, Reigns will cost him the belt and that'll make him go out of his mind(even though he already is, so maybe even more crazier). I'm impatient, I want to see the FCW side of Dean Ambrose. I want to see him like he should be.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Yeah. However, it could be that WWE wants The Shield to at least have a belt so they 'look' good even though, I think we know, they don't need belts to look good. They just need to have good matches, and preferably win them.
> 
> Maybe, some how, Reigns will cost him the belt and that'll make him go out of his mind(even though he already is, so maybe even more crazier). I'm impatient, I want to see the FCW side of Dean Ambrose. I want to see him like he should be.


Oh god, when we fully get to see that side, it'll bring tears of joy to my eyes... :mark: I was marking out so hard when he and Punk we're going at each other on the mic, and Dean was doing his shenanigans outside the ring during Seth's match. That was so beautiful. 
Oh and about the belt, I know.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't know Moxley like you guys do, but from what I HAVE seen so far I would love to see at least remnants of him in Dean.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Calahart said:


> I don't know Moxley like you guys do, but from what I HAVE seen so far I would love to see at least remnants of him in Dean.


Yeah, Moxley is just a bit too extreme for current WWE, haha. Sometimes I wonder what's going on in Dean's head when some of his fans yell "Moxley!" from behind the barriers. I wonder what his attire will be when he goes solo. Leather jacket, the same from FCW? Will his slogan be "Explicit Ambrose Violence". Who knows if he'll even get a say in his character. They've been 'nice' to him so far, as I'm sure you can tell from the amount of promoting he gets from the commentators.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh god, when we fully get to see that side, it'll bring tears of joy to my eyes... :mark: I was marking out so hard when he and Punk we're going at each other on the mic, and Dean was doing his shenanigans outside the ring during Seth's match. That was so beautiful.
> Oh and about the belt, I know.


You weren't the only one. My god that moment was pure gold, I really hope he will have a simular story line with punk in the future like he had with regal on fcw.

I HAD to share this beautiful picture of roman and his gorgeous fiance











I realise its very late to do this, but I want to wish you all a happy 2014, hope all of your evenings where as lovely as mine.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Reigns will be pushed as the breakout star of the Shield and they'll try to push Ambrose along with it as a cocky heel but in the end it'll all be about Reigns. Then when the Shield is finally disbanded I see Ambrose getting a good singles push. Rollins goes into limbo, then turns face and gets over.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh god, when we fully get to see that side, it'll bring tears of joy to my eyes... :mark: I was marking out so hard when he and Punk we're going at each other on the mic, and Dean was doing his shenanigans outside the ring during Seth's match. That was so beautiful.
> Oh and about the belt, I know.


It was one of the best moments (last) year in a segment for me personally. gaaaaahhhh it was perfect. I can't even imagine how awesome it's gonna be if he gets a good singles push. 

oh happy new year too! :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

CohesiveUnit said:


> Yeah, Moxley is just a bit too extreme for current WWE, haha. Sometimes I wonder what's going on in Dean's head when some of his fans yell "Moxley!" from behind the barriers. I wonder what his attire will be when he goes solo. Leather jacket, the same from FCW? Will his slogan be "Explicit Ambrose Violence". Who knows if he'll even get a say in his character. They've been 'nice' to him so far, as I'm sure you can tell from the amount of promoting he gets from the commentators.


Yeah who knows how much creative control he has. I wondered that about his attire. I know he's gone the way of trunks in the past, but I'm just so used to Dean in his combat attire.


----------



## NO!

Kind of late, but does anyone else think that Punk's promo on Raw kind of buried Ambrose and Rollins a little? It seems like it was designed to put Reigns over at the expense of the other two, the same way the booking for The Shield's matches have been doing since they debuted.


----------



## Asenath

NO! said:


> Kind of late, but does anyone else think that Punk's promo on Raw kind of buried Ambrose and Rollins a little? It seems like it was designed to put Reigns over at the expense of the other two, the same way the booking for The Shield's matches have been doing since they debuted.


Yes. Having a highly acclaimed series of matches with one of the most respected wrestlers in the WWE is a hard, heavy, borrowed HHH's shovel burial.

No.


----------



## NO!

Asenath said:


> Yes. Having a highly acclaimed series of matches with one of the most respected wrestlers in the WWE is a hard, heavy, borrowed HHH's shovel burial.
> 
> No.


I wasn't comparing it to anything Triple H has done. He basically put Reigns over as the best member of The Shield and crapped on the other two. Did I just imagine this? I've seen the promo twice.


----------



## NeyNey

NO! said:


> I wasn't comparing it to anything Triple H has done. He basically put Reigns over as the best member of The Shield and crapped on the other two. Did I just imagine this? I've seen the promo twice.


I think the whole thing is about Ambrose losing his shit cause everybody wants Roman Reigns and acknowledges his status.
So smart Punk was provoking.
Did you see Ambroses face when the people started "_Roman Reigns!_" chants? 
It was a brilliant showing of disgust, envy and defiance.

People always say they want the crazy Ambrose from FCW but if WWE gives him a good reason to finally go insane, it's burying.
It will be perfect for Ambrose to unleash his beast.

When it comes to Rollins, I don't think it was a burial. He said "I was talking to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins." and Rollins made a name for himself again that night.


----------



## tbp82

NO! said:


> I wasn't comparing it to anything Triple H has done. He basically put Reigns over as the best member of The Shield and crapped on the other two. Did I just imagine this? I've seen the promo twice.


I wouldn't call it a burial as much as Id call it storyline advancement. One could call it a continuation of Roman Reigns push to. I know why you fell that that promo was a burial because it was set up to make Reigns look good. But, making Reigns a star has been the point of The Shield since. day one.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> I think the whole thing is about Ambrose losing his shit cause everybody wants Roman Reigns and acknowledges his status.
> So smart Punk was provoking.
> Did you see Ambroses face when the people started "_Roman Reigns!_" chants?
> It was a brilliant showing of disgust, envy and defiance.
> 
> People always say they want the crazy Ambrose from FCW but if WWE gives him a good reason to finally go insane, it's burying.
> It will be perfect for Ambrose to unleash his beast.
> 
> When it comes to Rollins, I don't think it was a burial. He said "I was talking to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins." and Rollins made a name for himself again that night.


:clap :clap :clap THIS ^ I think it's the perfect way to bring crazy Ambrose out.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I think the whole thing is about Ambrose losing his shit cause everybody wants Roman Reigns and acknowledges his status.
> So smart Punk was provoking.
> Did you see Ambroses face when the people started "_Roman Reigns!_" chants?
> It was a brilliant showing of disgust, envy and defiance.
> 
> People always say they want the crazy Ambrose from FCW but if WWE gives him a good reason to finally go insane, it's burying.
> It will be perfect for Ambrose to unleash his beast.
> 
> When it comes to Rollins, I don't think it was a burial. He said "I was talking to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins." and Rollins made a name for himself again that night.


Absolutely this


----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


> I think the whole thing is about Ambrose losing his shit cause everybody wants Roman Reigns and acknowledges his status.
> So smart Punk was provoking.
> Did you see Ambroses face when the people started "_Roman Reigns!_" chants?
> It was a brilliant showing of disgust, envy and defiance.
> 
> People always say they want the crazy Ambrose from FCW but if WWE gives him a good reason to finally go insane, it's burying.
> It will be perfect for Ambrose to unleash his beast.
> 
> When it comes to Rollins, I don't think it was a burial. He said "I was talking to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins." and Rollins made a name for himself again that night.


Quoting bc it needs to be for a 4th time bc #truuu


----------



## SubZero3:16

I don't want to quote Ney Ney again so I'll just leave this here for her


----------



## CohesiveUnit

NeyNey said:


> I think the whole thing is about Ambrose losing his shit cause everybody wants Roman Reigns and acknowledges his status.
> So smart Punk was provoking.
> Did you see Ambroses face when the people started "_Roman Reigns!_" chants?
> It was a brilliant showing of disgust, envy and defiance.
> 
> People always say they want the crazy Ambrose from FCW but if WWE gives him a good reason to finally go insane, it's burying.
> It will be perfect for Ambrose to unleash his beast.
> 
> When it comes to Rollins, I don't think it was a burial. He said "I was talking to Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins." and Rollins made a name for himself again that night.


Now that's justice, alright!


----------



## tbp82

lol at people thinking this is about Ambrose this whole thing is to push Reigns as the star of The Shield. Punk is also there to just further the break-up there's no elaborate Ambrose/Punk storyline here.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tbp82 said:


> lol at people thinking this is about Ambrose this whole thing is to push Reigns as the star of The Shield. Punk is also there to just further the break-up there's no elaborate Ambrose/Punk storyline here.


WWE can take so many directions with this, but I do believe Ambrose won't let Punk get away with this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

This whole 'push' thing is getting annoying :lol

I liken Ambrose's 'push' to that of a duck, on the surface it looks like nothing is happening but underneath that little son of a gun is kicking his legs to keep himself a float. There's no denying it that when you look at everything that has happened to The Shield, Ambrose has kinda been at the fore of their train.

In relation to Punk and Ambrose you have a fued that could simmer for a long time before it ignites into something. Especially if you're selling a crazed psycho as your gimmick - because that dude won't let anything go. :lol

Regardless of who is getting pushed we are getting some awesome story telling which is always a plus in a product that people constantly complain about.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> lol at people thinking this is about Ambrose this whole thing is to push Reigns as the star of The Shield. Punk is also there to just further the break-up there's no elaborate Ambrose/Punk storyline here.


you do know that Punk is set to retire soon and he wants Ambrose to retire him. Punk has enough swing backstage to ask for such thing, especially as it would be his swan song. WWE aren't exactly going to complain about a vet putting over young talent, especially one like Ambrose who is undoubtedly going to be a valuable asset in the future. there is NO ONE on the roster that can cut a promo like he can, its part of the reason they keep putting him on commentary on Smackdown. But unlike some other great promo cutters on the roster he is a good wrestler with a natural presence and a great look (6'3"/6'4", 230lbs, deep inset eyes, considered very good looking).


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> WWE can take so many directions with this, but I do believe Ambrose won't let Punk get away with this.


I love that gif, that fight was just pure comedy gold!!


----------



## NO!

Instead of quoting everybody that responded, I'll just say that maybe I shouldn't have used the word "buried", since the segment didn't exactly harm The Shield's reputation, but it just seemed odd to me how Punk was talking down to every member aside from Reigns. He said something along the lines of Roman being "the man" of The Shield too. 

I like some of these comments in regard to Punk/Ambrose. For some inexplicable reason, they're a perfect match. Ambrose developing an obsession with defeating Punk sounds really interesting to me. At the risk of sounding redundant, it reminds me a little bit of The Joker's infatuation with beating the Batman, especially when you consider Punk's past as a heel and how he masquerades as a good guy now. What a great wrestling story-line we can have with a retirement stipulation, and at Wrestlemania even. Punk can come out acting somewhat emotional, announcing that he will wrestle his final match on the grandest stage. Ambrose would interject, saying that he wouldn't be able to stand the sight of Punk being forced to retire at the hands of someone else, and that it has to be him. I hope something similar happens at least.


----------



## NeyNey

tbp82 said:


> lol at people thinking this is about Ambrose this whole thing is to push Reigns as the star of The Shield. Punk is also there to just further the break-up there's no elaborate Ambrose/Punk storyline here.


Who said this whole thing is about Ambrose?
Clearly all of them will profit from all of that stuff going on in *their own* ways. :agree: 

@NO! Yeah, he said something like 
"_Is it you Roman Reigns? Everybody's talking about Roman Reigns..._" 
and then he was like 
_"I wanna know who the strongest of the Shield is!_" 

but I don't know the exact words. :lol

I know what you mean but it wasn't odd for me, I mean part of it just _is_ to make Reigns look strong, I mentionend one of the reasons earlier. 
And I personally don't think he went too far with his words.


----------



## tbp82

Eddie Ray said:


> you do know that Punk is set to retire soon and he wants Ambrose to retire him. Punk has enough swing backstage to ask for such thing, especially as it would be his swan song. WWE aren't exactly going to complain about a vet putting over young talent, especially one like Ambrose who is undoubtedly going to be a valuable asset in the future. there is NO ONE on the roster that can cut a promo like he can, its part of the reason they keep putting him on commentary on Smackdown. But unlike some other great promo cutters on the roster he is a good wrestler with a natural presence and a great look (6'3"/6'4", 230lbs, deep inset eyes, considered very good looking).


While I disagree with a lot here how bout everyone of us Shield fans make a prediction to where this CM Punk and Shield storyline is headed and we all agree that once this particular arch is over whoever was wrong ADMITS TO BEING WRONG!........I'll go first and state this whole storyline is being done just to push Reigns and there will not be a Dean Ambrose/Punk feud due to this arc.


----------



## x78

Saying someone is weaker than their teammate in order to try and wind them up isn't a burial. Wrestlers aren't supposed to be nice to each other, jeez.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> While I disagree with a lot here how bout everyone of us Shield fans make a prediction to where this CM Punk and Shield storyline is headed and we all agree that once this particular arch is over whoever was wrong ADMITS TO BEING WRONG!........I'll go first and state this whole storyline is being done just to push Reigns and there will not be a Dean Ambrose/Punk feud due to this arc.


i don't think it will lead DIRECTLY into a Punk Ambrose feud. Punk is going to be per-occupied with HHH for one thing but what Punk and Ambrose are doing, through how they interact with one another, is setting the groundwork for a potential future feud, giving some heat between them. they will have history between them and that makes it more fascinating than a feud out of nowhere.


----------



## Callisto

NO! said:


> Instead of quoting everybody that responded, I'll just say that maybe I shouldn't have used the word "buried", since the segment didn't exactly harm The Shield's reputation, but it just seemed odd to me how Punk was talking down to every member aside from Reigns. He said something along the lines of Roman being "the man" of The Shield too.


Why is that odd? Reigns has always been the muscle of the team, by far the trio's most visibly intimidating force. So for Punk to target and attempt to persuade Reigns to question his standing with the Shield is basic booking 101. Assuming he'll win this coming Monday, it's the perfect route to illustrate the crumbling dynamic of the Shield.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really loved the segment. Iron sharpens Iron. I really liked that from Punk. Ambrose losing his shit at Punk was awesome and he leading the group into beating him to death, only for Punk to use the dastardly Shield's egos against them and get a one on one match.

What is really going to be interesting is Punk vs. Reigns this coming week.

Ambrose may not want Reigns to be the one who beats Punk, he may let Punk beat Reigns and he may just stop Rollins from trying to help his friend. The distraction again maybe the cause of Punk getting the dirty win over Roman... however with the way they are pushing Reigns (he beat Mark Ratings Henry clean) Reigns just might beat Punk.. or he spears Punk and goes for the cover and Ambrose breaks up the count out of jealousy. 

This is going to be very interesting indeed.


----------



## NeyNey

Lariatoh! said:


> This is going to be very interesting indeed.


Fuck yeah, can't wait. (Y)


----------



## Wynter

I just have to trust that WWE will continue to do right with the Shield. This slow burn and Ambrose slowly but surely losing his shit is fantastic. I will naively believe that they will do right by all 3 members since they seem to be handling this imminent Shield implosion with care.

Yea, Reigns is obviously their favorite and first pick for the Main Event scene, but I hope they're going to have Ambrose and Rollins looking great in the upper midcard until they (hopefully) get some Main Event shine.

I mean, I love me some Roman Reigns; As a wrestler/performer and partially because my ovaries cry out in happiness when he runs his hand through that silk  lol but it would be a got damn crime if they don't have Dean as a top heel in the future.

I mean, his mic skills and his insane attention to his mannerisms alone is *gold*. Add the fact he's real solid in the ring and he just screams 'amazing Heel' from every pore, there's no reason to discard him because of some asinine "only one Shield member can be pushed" logic WWE might be having.

I mean, I get it WWE, it's hard _not_ to fap! fap! fap!:mark: for Reigns. But sheesh, get yourselves together and think with the right head please lol Leave all fap! fap! fap! :mark: to me and the fans. _Trust_ me, we got that more than covered lol

And don't *even* get me started on Seth, because I might cut a bitch in the WWE headquarters if they throw his ass to the lower card lol


----------



## DareDevil

Lariatoh! said:


> I really loved the segment. Iron sharpens Iron. I really liked that from Punk. Ambrose losing his shit at Punk was awesome and he leading the group into beating him to death, only for Punk to use the dastardly Shield's egos against them and get a one on one match.
> 
> What is really going to be interesting is Punk vs. Reigns this coming week.
> 
> Ambrose may not want Reigns to be the one who beats Punk, he may let Punk beat Reigns and he may just stop Rollins from trying to help his friend. The distraction again maybe the cause of Punk getting the dirty win over Roman... however with the way they are pushing Reigns (he beat Mark Ratings Henry clean) Reigns just might beat Punk.. or he spears Punk and goes for the cover and Ambrose breaks up the count out of jealousy.
> 
> This is going to be very interesting indeed.


Yeah, I know. I can honestly see Ambrose costing Reigns the match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Now I don't have a problem with Ambrose costing Roman the match. I have a problem with one guy getting all of the wins over the Shield one on one and three on one. Especially with Punk's sloppy work as of late. How can they be a dominant faction when one guy who's smaller than all of them can take them out? I suspend my belief a lot when watching WWE but really now. But we'll see what WWE does.


----------



## Lariatoh!

SubZero3:16 said:


> Now I don't have a problem with Ambrose costing Roman the match. I have a problem with one guy getting all of the wins over the Shield one on one and three on one. Especially with Punk's sloppy work as of late. How can they be a dominant faction when one guy who's smaller than all of them can take them out? I suspend my belief a lot when watching WWE but really now. But we'll see what WWE does.


Punk has been built as the Best in the World, so therefore he is kind of like a skinny tattooed up Bret Hart. He can find the holes in anyone's game plan, exploit and win (except when he faces part-timers  ). He is a main eventer now and yes him beating all three of them didn't make sense, but one on one kayfabe wise he should beat them. The interesting thing is Reigns has only been pinned once and that was in a 6 man tag. 

I'm thinking Ambrose costs Reigns the match, Reigns even gets a DQ victory over Punk... Ambrose plays it off as Reigns got the win in the record books when deep down his jealousy is rising against Reigns, and we get the triple threat for the US belt at WM after the very last straw happens in the Rumble match, where Ambrose eliminates Reigns just before the final four.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Lariatoh! said:


> Punk has been built as the Best in the World, so therefore he is kind of like a skinny tattooed up Bret Hart. He can find the holes in anyone's game plan, exploit and win (except when he faces part-timers  ). He is a main eventer now and yes him beating all three of them didn't make sense, but one on one kayfabe wise he should beat them. The interesting thing is Reigns has only been pinned once and that was in a 6 man tag.
> 
> I'm thinking Ambrose costs Reigns the match, Reigns even gets a DQ victory over Punk... Ambrose plays it off as Reigns got the win in the record books when deep down his jealousy is rising against Reigns, and we get the triple threat for the US belt at WM after the very last straw happens in the Rumble match, where Ambrose eliminates Reigns just before the final four.


Actually Reigns got pinned when they lost the tag titles match and the 11 on 3 gauntlet match. Speaking of which, why hasn't the shield gone after the authority for treating them like lackeys? Yeah I know Ambrose explained it all away in some promo but it doesn't make sense especially since they are billed as a smart tactical unit. I guess that's just another plot device dropped by the wayside by creative. 

Unless the Wyatts are working for the Authority who got them to kidnapp Bryan because he wasn't what was best for business even though the WWE Universe wanted him. The devil who made Bray do it is Kane, who of course works for the Authority. The Shield gets tired of being pushed around by Trips and starts talking back and then suddenly the Wyatts are interrupting the Shield's matches again and then we've got our feud for Mania (or whenever before Ambrose goes mental). Yeah it sounds farfetched but need I remind you that this is a company where a person gave birth to a hand. I rest my case.


----------



## Deptford

tbp82 said:


> While I disagree with a lot here how bout everyone of us Shield fans make a prediction to where this CM Punk and Shield storyline is headed and we all agree that once this particular arch is over whoever was wrong ADMITS TO BEING WRONG!........I'll go first and state this whole storyline is being done just to push Reigns and there will not be a Dean Ambrose/Punk feud due to this arc.


I think atm they are just pushing Reigns. But eventually I think there will be an Ambrose/Punk feud. 
I don't care about being wrong or right, I'm just saying, planting seeds to give wrestlers history is a thing that happens. Especially if a match is planned ahead of time (ie. Punk saying he wants Dean to retire him) so why not kill two birds with one stone since Punk is face anyways and have him be the one that starts dissension in The Shield. 

I have a feeling that Dean and Punk will be blood rivals by indirect means for a whileee before an actual feud starts. Which just makes the feud and match that much better :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually Reigns got pinned when they lost the tag titles match and the 11 on 3 gauntlet match. Speaking of which, why hasn't the shield gone after the authority for treating them like lackeys? Yeah I know Ambrose explained it all away in some promo but it doesn't make sense especially since they are billed as a smart tactical unit. I guess that's just another plot device dropped by the wayside by creative.
> 
> Unless the Wyatts are working for the Authority who got them to kidnapp Bryan because he wasn't what was best for business even though the WWE Universe wanted him. The devil who made Bray do it is Kane, who of course works for the Authority. The Shield gets tired of being pushed around by Trips and starts talking back and then suddenly the Wyatts are interrupting the Shield's matches again and then we've got our feud for Mania (or whenever before Ambrose goes mental). Yeah it sounds farfetched but need I remind you that this is a company where a person gave birth to a hand. I rest my case.


The break up of the Shield has begun. I don't think there will be anymore storylines concerning them as a unit progressing, be it towards the Authority or the Wyatts. I for one wanted to see a Wyatt's vs. Shield feud, but with Bryan joining the Wyatt's and the cracks appearing in the Shield, the boat has been missed. WM XXX is upon us and the triple threat to break them up seems imminent... but you never know.

Last year I was certain Jack Swagger was going to return as a face to challenge Antonio Cesaro for the U.S. title at WM. But instead he came back as a heel and went after Del Rio. So ya just never know...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually Reigns got pinned when they lost the tag titles match and the 11 on 3 gauntlet match. Speaking of which, why hasn't the shield gone after the authority for treating them like lackeys? Yeah I know Ambrose explained it all away in some promo but it doesn't make sense especially since they are billed as a smart tactical unit. I guess that's just another plot device dropped by the wayside by creative.
> 
> *Unless the Wyatts are working for the Authority who got them to kidnapp Bryan because he wasn't what was best for business even though the WWE Universe wanted him. The devil who made Bray do it is Kane, who of course works for the Authority. The Shield gets tired of being pushed around by Trips and starts talking back and then suddenly the Wyatts are interrupting the Shield's matches again and then we've got our feud for Mania (or whenever before Ambrose goes mental).* Yeah it sounds farfetched but need I remind you that this is a company where a person gave birth to a hand. I rest my case.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

This is basically a running manuscript of Ambrose's awesome commentary again :mark: 



Spoiler: spoiler



Shield opener… Woo woo woo! 

Dean neck curl :lol 

"Some egos have gotten out of control" - standing by Roman. Fuck yes!

"The Shield cannot be conquered, because The Shield cannot be divided? _Riiight._" 

Delivery is god damn everything. 

Roman just kills all my excitement bro. See above about promo delivery. 

The pacing throughout the ring, (almost) purposely dividing himself from the others. Like he can't stand close to them for too long. Perfecto. 

The weak link ribs to Ambrose :lmao Actually, maybe Ro's got this. 

Absolutely great promo between these again. Seth is more and more becoming the determined face (of reason). (Y)

Ambrose casually taking his rightful spot on commentary. :lmao 

"Lets get this show going boys"

"When I talk, you should listen. When I have headset, when I have a microphone you should listen. I say important things. When I talk, people listen for a reason, Michael." :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

Him mumbling about 'Humblings… same page' :lmao 

Talking about Reigns beating Mark Henry "Very proud of him, very happy for him" 
Don't know whether its his Cincy (that occasionally comes out from time to time) or whether he meant this to sound sarcastic. I thought this was sarcastic anyway. 

"Oh my god, _THE REASON_ I addressed those rumors, we addressed those rumours is cause quite frankly I'm sick of hearing about it. I'm sick of hearing I'm not on the same page Roman Reigns, with my brother. I'm not on the same page with Roman Reigns, a guy I have dominated this company with for a year (shit his sassiness here was fucking superb!) A guy I have closed down every bar lounge and saloon from Dallas to Singapore with, yeah I think I'm on the same page as Roman Reigns."

"Dean how were the bars in Singapore"
"GRReat" 
Drunkard

"Everybody has setbacks"

"Its a long hard road if you want to rock 'n' roll, Michael. Its a 365 days a year. we're on the road 300 nights a year." 

"We bring the passion, we bring the fight and we bring the success" Nice soundbite. 

The girl in the crowd "GET UP ROMAN" LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao 

"I didn't feel the need to explain anything. Michael. I felt the desire, cos I'm just sick of hearing it alright?!"

"There is no dissension in The Shield. Sometimes you know maybe we argue a little bit like any brothers, like any family because we are passionate about what we do. Of course we have egos, we all have egos. I have an ego the size of a watermelon, alright? :lol :lol :lol But let me tell you this, you cannot succeed in this business without ego." 

"Big E is the Intercontinental Champion"
"Oh good for him!" :lmao :clap

Oh my god how fucking gold was his comment about Be a Star. YES! :clap :clap :clap :lmao 

"Are you concerned that if there was a unification match that Big E Langston would beat you?" 
"Absolutely, not Michael. Why would you even ask me that? You're bullying me around around Michael. Be a star. Show tolerance and respect." 
"You are a bully out here Michael?" - JBL

^^^^ This entire part was GOLD :lmao

Thank god Dean brings the commentary back to the match! 

"This is classic, vintage, Shield strategy"

"Reach for your brother, cos you are in a bad part of town. You are in the Shield's corner. And bad things happen in The Shield's corner." 

"Working on that arm, using great technique. *He's not all power, he's not all beauty and hair.*" BIB fucking LOL :lmao 

Cole: "Many has said that Reigns is the standout member of The Shield"
Ambrose: "Ugh, well you're stirring the pot again." 
(Y) (Y) (Y)

Ambrose putting Reigns over:

"I'm proud of Roman Reigns. The way a brother would be proud of another brother."

*"We are all proud of each other when we have success. We are all standouts. We are the standout group of the WWE. We are the backbone group. We are the workhorses in this industry, in the WWE and we prove that night in and night out." *
DAMN EFFIN STRAIGHT, calling it how it is. 

"This is a statement guys" 

Absolutely love how they didn't back down against Punk and Ambrose actually went for him instead of waiting for the face to strike first. :mark: 

Notice they had Reigns chicken out and leave the ring rather than get thrown out (Reigns marks be like this Ambrose/Rollins-mark is clutching at straws. But new flash :flip :flip :flip :avit: :avit: :lmao) 

-
Match:

Rollins and Reigns doing double duty :clap

Ambrose/Punk kicking off

"I get it alright, I understand!"
Yeah, Chioda, pipe down bro…..
Love it when Ambrose turns on ref.

Nice pacing of back and forth between these two. Fast enough to set a rhythm. 

Bloody hell Ambrose's cray was awesome here. How he slid out of the ring and kicked the barricading. 

Usos are so solid. Especially when they work with Rollins. Lets be honest, it's just Rollins isn't it. Guy could most likely wrestle a mop and would still make it decent enough. 

Reigns protecting his bro and standing up against his cuz. "Yo, cuz I had enough of your crap over the holidays, not way I'm taking this shit in the new year as well" :lol

The lame-o pathetically chanting COLT CABANA (Colt is awesome sure, but stop) 

Rollins and Punk working better on Smackdown. Obviously not touching as much but still more fluid. Shame about their match on Raw, now that I think about it. 

Ambrose stop calling you spots like Cena. "Knee to the body?" or something like that….. :no

Punk awkwardly calling Jimmy "oose" and trying to get Uso chant started. I cringe all the time. 

I see Ambrose's vest with the Shield patch is back. Obviously did some laundry :lmao (actually scrap that I see a white patch on the back…. ew. :lol)

Nice distraction from Ambrose. 

Reigns and Ambrose fighting for the tag. "It's my tag, not it's my tag" :lmao 
"Over here!"
"Come on, Seth! Tag me!"

Ambrose acting like a child
"You're not better than me"

That suplex from the second rope is beauty. 

Ambrose dejectedly sitting slumped but still with a ticking time bomb mind. Ignoring Regins' - "Dean its right there. Tag out." 

Great bit of story there between Reigns and Ambrose. 

Ambrose nowhere to be seen at the end either. Yeah, this is good…..



And now I'm off to work (BOO!)
Apologies for any spelling errors (OCD-er)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Will not read the spoilers. Ambrose on commentary IS life! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is basically a running manuscript of Ambrose's awesome commentary again :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shield opener… Woo woo woo!
> 
> Dean neck curl :lol
> 
> "Some egos have gotten out of control" - standing by Roman. Fuck yes!
> 
> "The Shield cannot be conquered, because The Shield cannot be divided? _Riiight._"
> 
> Delivery is god damn everything.
> 
> Roman just kills all my excitement bro. See above about promo delivery.
> 
> The pacing throughout the ring, (almost) purposely dividing himself from the others. Like he can't stand close to them for too long. Perfecto.
> 
> The weak link ribs to Ambrose :lmao Actually, maybe Ro's got this.
> 
> Absolutely great promo between these again. Seth is more and more becoming the determined face (of reason). (Y)
> 
> Ambrose casually taking his rightful spot on commentary. :lmao
> 
> "Lets get this show going boys"
> 
> "When I talk, you should listen. When I have headset, when I have a microphone you should listen. I say important things. When I talk, people listen for a reason, Michael." :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Him mumbling about 'Humblings… same page' :lmao
> 
> Talking about Reigns beating Mark Henry "Very proud of him, very happy for him"
> Don't know whether its his Cincy (that occasionally comes out from time to time) or whether he meant this to sound sarcastic. I thought this was sarcastic anyway.
> 
> "Oh my god, _THE REASON_ I addressed those rumors, we addressed those rumours is cause quite frankly I'm sick of hearing about it. I'm sick of hearing I'm not on the same page Roman Reigns, with my brother. I'm not on the same page with Roman Reigns, a guy I have dominated this company with for a year (shit his sassiness here was fucking superb!) A guy I have closed down every bar lounge and saloon from Dallas to Singapore with, yeah I think I'm on the same page as Roman Reigns."
> 
> "Dean how were the bars in Singapore"
> "GRReat"
> Drunkard
> 
> "Everybody has setbacks"
> 
> "Its a long hard road if you want to rock 'n' roll, Michael. Its a 365 days a year. we're on the road 300 nights a year."
> 
> "We bring the passion, we bring the fight and we bring the success" Nice soundbite.
> 
> The girl in the crowd "GET UP ROMAN" LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "I didn't feel the need to explain anything. Michael. I felt the desire, cos I'm just sick of hearing it alright?!"
> 
> "There is no dissension in The Shield. Sometimes you know maybe we argue a little bit like any brothers, like any family because we are passionate about what we do. Of course we have egos, we all have egos. I have an ego the size of a watermelon, alright? :lol :lol :lol But let me tell you this, you cannot succeed in this business without ego."
> 
> "Big E is the Intercontinental Champion"
> "Oh good for him!" :lmao :clap
> 
> Oh my god how fucking gold was his comment about Be a Star. YES! :clap :clap :clap :lmao
> 
> "Are you concerned that if there was a unification match that Big E Langston would beat you?"
> "Absolutely, not Michael. Why would you even ask me that? You're bullying me around around Michael. Be a star. Show tolerance and respect."
> "You are a bully out here Michael?" - JBL
> 
> ^^^^ This entire part was GOLD :lmao
> 
> Thank god Dean brings the commentary back to the match!
> 
> "This is classic, vintage, Shield strategy"
> 
> "Reach for your brother, cos you are in a bad part of town. You are in the Shield's corner. And bad things happen in The Shield's corner."
> 
> "Working on that arm, using great technique. *He's not all power, he's not all beauty and hair.*" BIB fucking LOL :lmao
> 
> Cole: "Many has said that Reigns is the standout member of The Shield"
> Ambrose: "Ugh, well you're stirring the pot again."
> (Y) (Y) (Y)
> 
> Ambrose putting Reigns over:
> 
> "I'm proud of Roman Reigns. The way a brother would be proud of another brother."
> 
> *"We are all proud of each other when we have success. We are all standouts. We are the standout group of the WWE. We are the backbone group. We are the workhorses in this industry, in the WWE and we prove that night in and night out." *
> DAMN EFFIN STRAIGHT, calling it how it is.
> 
> "This is a statement guys"
> 
> Absolutely love how they didn't back down against Punk and Ambrose actually went for him instead of waiting for the face to strike first. :mark:
> 
> Notice they had Reigns chicken out and leave the ring rather than get thrown out (Reigns marks be like this Ambrose/Rollins-mark is clutching at straws. But new flash :flip :flip :flip :avit: :avit: :lmao)
> 
> -
> Match:
> 
> Rollins and Reigns doing double duty :clap
> 
> Ambrose/Punk kicking off
> 
> "I get it alright, I understand!"
> Yeah, Chioda, pipe down bro…..
> Love it when Ambrose turns on ref.
> 
> Nice pacing of back and forth between these two. Fast enough to set a rhythm.
> 
> Bloody hell Ambrose's cray was awesome here. How he slid out of the ring and kicked the barricading.
> 
> Usos are so solid. Especially when they work with Rollins. Lets be honest, it's just Rollins isn't it. Guy could most likely wrestle a mop and would still make it decent enough.
> 
> Reigns protecting his bro and standing up against his cuz. "Yo, cuz I had enough of your crap over the holidays, not way I'm taking this shit in the new year as well" :lol
> 
> The lame-o pathetically chanting COLT CABANA (Colt is awesome sure, but stop)
> 
> Rollins and Punk working better on Smackdown. Obviously not touching as much but still more fluid. Shame about their match on Raw, now that I think about it.
> 
> Ambrose stop calling you spots like Cena. "Knee to the body?" or something like that….. :no
> 
> Punk awkwardly calling Jimmy "oose" and trying to get Uso chant started. I cringe all the time.
> 
> I see Ambrose's vest with the Shield patch is back. Obviously did some laundry :lmao (actually scrap that I see a white patch on the back…. ew. :lol)
> 
> Nice distraction from Ambrose.
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose fighting for the tag. "It's my tag, not it's my tag" :lmao
> "Over here!"
> "Come on, Seth! Tag me!"
> 
> Ambrose acting like a child
> "You're not better than me"
> 
> That suplex from the second rope is beauty.
> 
> Ambrose dejectedly sitting slumped but still with a ticking time bomb mind. Ignoring Regins' - "Dean its right there. Tag out."
> 
> Great bit of story there between Reigns and Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose nowhere to be seen at the end either. Yeah, this is good…..
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm off to work (BOO!)
> Apologies for any spelling errors (OCD-er)



Omg this is gold :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

My thoughts on sd



Spoiler: spoiler



The shield opens the show once again 











The way how Ambrose did that promo :banderas, why won't they just give him the mic on every damn show.

Roman's face when Dean was touching him :lol He was like why is this crazy bastard touching me :side:

best line ever: "the shield can not be conquered because the shield can not be divided, right??" His facial expressions after that :lol 

Rollins had me chuckle a bit:" in the end we will prevail,because we will do what we do best. We will come together and DOMINATE, reminded me a bit of those 80ties fighting movies.

The moment that Ambrose strolled in for commentary made me :lol

"Let's get this show going boys :banderas.

Dean reassuring that the bromance is still going :banderas

Best quotes:

When I talk, you should listen. When I have headset, when I have a microphone you should listen. I say important things. When I talk, people listen for a reason;

I have an ego the size of a watermellon;

Be a star Michael;

reach for your brother because you are in the best part of town, you are in the shield's corner;

he's not all beauty and hair :lmao

... I like all his quotes :mark:


Michael Cole once again being annoying as fuck:gun:, a guy that doesn't do commentary for a living is better on commentary then somebody that's being doing it for years. How awfull is that?

The match was good, not great but good.

Really wished Ambrose didn't interfere in the match

The main event: 

Ambrose vs punk :banderas, if there are really people who believe these 2 won't have a feud in the future they are blind.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Thank you tylermoxreigns for that beautiful Smackdown summary.
Ambrose owning Michael Cole as always on commentary.


----------



## NeyNey

Must...resist.. ..........spoilers.. 










CAN'T WAIT FOR SD :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

It's come to my attention that CM Punk has said in an interview that he wants Ambrose to be the guy to retire him. I've always known Punk was a big Ambrose supporter, but I didn't think it went this deep. As we all know, Punk doesn't want to be a guy who sticks around forever. Unless I'm mistaken, Punk only wants to stick around a couple of more years. I think this is a great idea. 

The WWE doesn't have many upcoming heels who have the potential to be ME players. They've got plenty of faces lined up such as Langston, Reigns, Seth Rollins (I think he'll be the next RVD/Jeff Hardy guy, and won't have drug issues holding him back), Cody Rhodes, Daniel Bryan, etc. The only real competition Ambrose has when it comes to upcoming heels are Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Damien Sandow, and if they can progress his character and stop making him such a jobber, Fandango. IMO Ambrose has more of an upside than any of those guys. He oozes charisma, cuts one Hell of a promo, and while I've heard some say his in ring performances are lackluster, I find his in-ring psychology superb. His mannerisms, every little thing is great to me. He's not just a "moves" guy, he's a great story teller. But I enjoy his moveset as well.

So with rumors we're getting HHH vs Punk this year as Wrestlemania, maybe that will close the show. If not maybe he'll close the show next year, and then the year after that Punk can put his career on the line against Ambrose and lose. I think it'd be a great way to establish Ambrose as a big if not the biggest heel on the full time roster.

If this is the way they're going they've already hinted at it with Punk rubbing it in Ambrose's face that he's already beaten him a number of times, which caused Ambrose to damn near freak out. It's almost like Taker/Michaels, but more of a slow burning story. It's like his feud with Regal in NXT, only on a larger scale since CM Punk has beaten him so many times already. I could see this continuing until eventually Ambrose challenges Punk at Mania one year and vows he'll quit if he can't beat CM Punk, but Punk must retire if he loses, and he does. 

Not sure anyone caught this, but while Ambrose was cutting a promo on RAW it cut to Punk and the guy seemed to be thinking "Damn this guy is good."

















While Punk is one of my favorites, and I'd hate to see him go, if he truly wants out soonish there's nothing more I'd like to see than a great feud between these two resulting in Punk giving Dean the rub and cementing Ambrose as a top heel for years to come. Now, I'm not sure WWE will let Punk handpick the guy who retires him, but I don't see why not. I'm sure they let Flair pick Michaels and let Michaels pick Taker. FINGERS CROSSED.

Would this be something anyone else would want to see?


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Wow! By far the best Smackdown as of late. Amazing Smackdown for The Shield and and most importantly, Dean Ambrose! Whoever wanted Ambrose to break out of his shell, they're going to get it.



Spoiler: No idea why I should have to hide this



Excellent promo at the beginning. Excellent commentary by Ambrose. Excellent taunts in the ring, both towards the ref and Punk. His classic mouthing words to himself that makes him look like a lunatic. And his wild movement and gestures.



Very entertaining. I thank Punk for this imminent implosion. Not going to spoil of course, but you people should definitely watch it.

Also.. you do know you can watch it 12 hours early just putting in, "wwe smackdown part 1", into the google search engine.. right? People upload it on Dailymotion and whatnot..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dude! Put that shit in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

CohesiveUnit said:


> Wow! By far the best Smackdown as of late. Amazing Smackdown for The Shield and and most importantly, Dean Ambrose! Whoever wanted Ambrose to break out of his shell, they're going to get it.
> 
> Excellent promo at the beginning. Excellent commentary by Ambrose. Excellent taunts in the ring, both towards the ref and Punk. His classic mouthing words to himself that makes him look like a lunatic. And his wild movement and gestures.
> 
> Very entertaining. I thank Punk for this imminent implosion. Not going to spoil of course, but you people should definitely watch it. And yeah the guys where amazing on sd
> 
> Also.. you do know you can watch it 12 hours early just putting in, "wwe smackdown part 1", into the google search engine.. right? People upload it on Dailymotion and whatnot..


If I had the option to watch sd live on my big tv screen, or watch it on a small laptop I would choose option number one. Like subzero said please use the spoiler tags there are people here that are annoyed by spoilers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

CohesiveUnit you ALWAYS write about Smackdown without fucking Spoiler Tags, please don't do that shit again in the Future, Key? :ambrose3 Thanks! 

Jeah PCrash, Punk marking hard for Ambrose while he was talking was :banderas


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Anyone know what any of Deans favorite bands are? I know all his old entrance themes, so I'm looking for something other than that. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## DareDevil

So Dean's on commentary again.? HOLY FUCKING YES!! I can't wait!!


----------



## cindel25

EVEN COMMUNITY DICK knows the greatness of FLAWLESS HAIR! 

PRAISE GAWWDD!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> EVEN COMMUNITY DICK knows the greatness of FLAWLESS HAIR!
> 
> PRAISE GAWWDD!!!!


So, Community Dick complimented RR on his hair?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'm watching Smackdown right now because I cannot wait for tonight and I can't even handle myself right now




Spoiler:  Ambrose gold on commentary



"you're bullying me around again Michael, be a star, show tolerance, and respect." :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So, Community Dick complimented RR on his hair?


You'll see what kind of awesome quote he had about Roman Reigns :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Anyone know what any of Deans favorite bands are? I know all his old entrance themes, so I'm looking for something other than that. Anyone have a clue?


I once read in one of his twitter messages that he listened to slayer, I also heard that he's into led zeppelin etc.. I'm not sure though. He's also very into grunge.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Short Ambrose Interview.... 



> "I will never get tired of feeling my knuckles colliding with CM Punk’s face.”





> “The United States Championship goes back to greats like Harley Race and Ric Flair,” Ambrose said. “So to be able to call yourself that is, for me, almost too high an honor. It still seems strange to me. I take a lot of pride in it."





> "I still feel like I have a LOT of stuff in my back pocket that when the opportunity strikes … there’s a lot more to me than people have seen yet.”


Read here (http://www.fairfaxtimes.com/article/20140103/ENTERTAINMENT/140109791/1063/wwe-rumbles-into-patriot-center&template=fairfaxTimes)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WWE rumbles into Patriot Center
Ambrose, The Shield scheduled to battle CM Punk in Mason wrestling event

By Will C. Franklin Staff Writer

It should be noted that the WWE United States champion does not like fellow wrestler CM Punk. At all. Not even a little bit.

“I will never get tired of beating on CM Punk,” Dean Ambrose said. “I will never tire of seeing CM Punk in pain. I will never tire of hearing CM Punk groan in anguish. I will never get tired of feeling my knuckles colliding with CM Punk’s face.”

Ambrose, considered one of the “bad guys” in World Wrestling Entertainment, partners with Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins to form The Shield — a group dedicated to fighting what they perceive as injustice within the WWE.

The Shield is set to take on CM Punk in a 3-on-1 handicap match on Sunday at the Patriot Center in Fairfax.

“We feel like we’re the backbone of the company,” Ambrose said of The Shield. “We go out there every night and show off the work ethic that rubs off on everybody we work with. We go out there every night to have the best national show — whether it’s one or two matches, you got to work twice or whatever it is — we never take a night off.”

Ambrose began wrestling professionally in 2004 with the Heartland Wrestling Association and has worked his way up the ranks to the WWE. In May, Ambrose won the United States championship belt when he defeated Kofi Kingston. Ambrose, having defended the title on more than one occasion, said carrying the belt comes with a great deal of pride.

“The United States Championship goes back to greats like Harley Race and Ric Flair,” Ambrose said. “So to be able to call yourself that is, for me, almost too high an honor. It still seems strange to me. I take a lot of pride in it. … No matter how many nights we’ve been on the road or how many countries we’ve been in — we’ve been on four continents and more countries than I can count and more American cities than I can count — I really put my heart and soul and every ounce of effort, every drop of sweat I’ve got into it every single night.”

WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross, who spent years as a wrestling commentator, recently compared Ambrose to another WWE hall of famer — Rowdy Roddy Piper. Piper was known for his antics, quick temper and, although considered a “bad guy,” always was a fan favorite.

“I don’t see how you could not take that as a compliment,” Ambrose said. “He was a legend and a hall of famer. He was a guy who stirred the pot and drew a good amount of money. I feel like I haven’t really done anything yet. Not that I’m holding back — right now I’m just working as hard as I can in the role that I’m in. I still feel like I have a LOT of stuff in my back pocket that when the opportunity strikes … there’s a lot more to me than people have seen yet.”

Most wrestling fans see the events at home on TV — either during the week or during one of the WWE’s many pay-per-view events.

Although the televised matches still are important to watch, according to Ambrose, seeing the action live takes fans’ experiences to a new level.

“[Seeing it live] you’re close to the action and it’s a more intimate experience,” Ambrose said. “Especially a non-televised show because you don’t have to wait through all the commercials and there’s not as much talking. It’s just straight action. The whole show is directed to the audience in the building …

“There’s nothing quite like the energy and intensity of being there so close you can hear the contact and feel the physicality. … It’s not something you want to miss.”






http://www.fairfaxtimes.com/article...les-into-patriot-center&template=fairfaxTimes


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Anyone know what any of Deans favorite bands are? I know all his old entrance themes, so I'm looking for something other than that. Anyone have a clue?


Deftones are a big(gy) fave.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

" I still feel like I have a LOT of stuff in my back pocket that when the opportunity strikes … there’s a lot more to me than people have seen yet.” :mark::mark::mark:

Thanks for sharing the interview


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is basically a running manuscript of Ambrose's awesome commentary again :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shield opener… Woo woo woo!
> 
> Dean neck curl :lol
> 
> "Some egos have gotten out of control" - standing by Roman. Fuck yes!
> 
> "The Shield cannot be conquered, because The Shield cannot be divided? _Riiight._"
> 
> Delivery is god damn everything.
> 
> Roman just kills all my excitement bro. See above about promo delivery.
> 
> The pacing throughout the ring, (almost) purposely dividing himself from the others. Like he can't stand close to them for too long. Perfecto.
> 
> The weak link ribs to Ambrose :lmao Actually, maybe Ro's got this.
> 
> Absolutely great promo between these again. Seth is more and more becoming the determined face (of reason). (Y)
> 
> Ambrose casually taking his rightful spot on commentary. :lmao
> 
> "Lets get this show going boys"
> 
> "When I talk, you should listen. When I have headset, when I have a microphone you should listen. I say important things. When I talk, people listen for a reason, Michael." :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Him mumbling about 'Humblings… same page' :lmao
> 
> Talking about Reigns beating Mark Henry "Very proud of him, very happy for him"
> Don't know whether its his Cincy (that occasionally comes out from time to time) or whether he meant this to sound sarcastic. I thought this was sarcastic anyway.
> 
> "Oh my god, _THE REASON_ I addressed those rumors, we addressed those rumours is cause quite frankly I'm sick of hearing about it. I'm sick of hearing I'm not on the same page Roman Reigns, with my brother. I'm not on the same page with Roman Reigns, a guy I have dominated this company with for a year (shit his sassiness here was fucking superb!) A guy I have closed down every bar lounge and saloon from Dallas to Singapore with, yeah I think I'm on the same page as Roman Reigns."
> 
> "Dean how were the bars in Singapore"
> "GRReat"
> Drunkard
> 
> "Everybody has setbacks"
> 
> "Its a long hard road if you want to rock 'n' roll, Michael. Its a 365 days a year. we're on the road 300 nights a year."
> 
> "We bring the passion, we bring the fight and we bring the success" Nice soundbite.
> 
> The girl in the crowd "GET UP ROMAN" LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "I didn't feel the need to explain anything. Michael. I felt the desire, cos I'm just sick of hearing it alright?!"
> 
> "There is no dissension in The Shield. Sometimes you know maybe we argue a little bit like any brothers, like any family because we are passionate about what we do. Of course we have egos, we all have egos. I have an ego the size of a watermelon, alright? :lol :lol :lol But let me tell you this, you cannot succeed in this business without ego."
> 
> "Big E is the Intercontinental Champion"
> "Oh good for him!" :lmao :clap
> 
> Oh my god how fucking gold was his comment about Be a Star. YES! :clap :clap :clap :lmao
> 
> "Are you concerned that if there was a unification match that Big E Langston would beat you?"
> "Absolutely, not Michael. Why would you even ask me that? You're bullying me around around Michael. Be a star. Show tolerance and respect."
> "You are a bully out here Michael?" - JBL
> 
> ^^^^ This entire part was GOLD :lmao
> 
> Thank god Dean brings the commentary back to the match!
> 
> "This is classic, vintage, Shield strategy"
> 
> "Reach for your brother, cos you are in a bad part of town. You are in the Shield's corner. And bad things happen in The Shield's corner."
> 
> "Working on that arm, using great technique. *He's not all power, he's not all beauty and hair.*" BIB fucking LOL :lmao
> 
> Cole: "Many has said that Reigns is the standout member of The Shield"
> Ambrose: "Ugh, well you're stirring the pot again."
> (Y) (Y) (Y)
> 
> Ambrose putting Reigns over:
> 
> "I'm proud of Roman Reigns. The way a brother would be proud of another brother."
> 
> *"We are all proud of each other when we have success. We are all standouts. We are the standout group of the WWE. We are the backbone group. We are the workhorses in this industry, in the WWE and we prove that night in and night out." *
> DAMN EFFIN STRAIGHT, calling it how it is.
> 
> "This is a statement guys"
> 
> Absolutely love how they didn't back down against Punk and Ambrose actually went for him instead of waiting for the face to strike first. :mark:
> 
> Notice they had Reigns chicken out and leave the ring rather than get thrown out (Reigns marks be like this Ambrose/Rollins-mark is clutching at straws. But new flash :flip :flip :flip :avit: :avit: :lmao)
> 
> -
> Match:
> 
> Rollins and Reigns doing double duty :clap
> 
> Ambrose/Punk kicking off
> 
> "I get it alright, I understand!"
> Yeah, Chioda, pipe down bro…..
> Love it when Ambrose turns on ref.
> 
> Nice pacing of back and forth between these two. Fast enough to set a rhythm.
> 
> Bloody hell Ambrose's cray was awesome here. How he slid out of the ring and kicked the barricading.
> 
> Usos are so solid. Especially when they work with Rollins. Lets be honest, it's just Rollins isn't it. Guy could most likely wrestle a mop and would still make it decent enough.
> 
> Reigns protecting his bro and standing up against his cuz. "Yo, cuz I had enough of your crap over the holidays, not way I'm taking this shit in the new year as well" :lol
> 
> The lame-o pathetically chanting COLT CABANA (Colt is awesome sure, but stop)
> 
> Rollins and Punk working better on Smackdown. Obviously not touching as much but still more fluid. Shame about their match on Raw, now that I think about it.
> 
> Ambrose stop calling you spots like Cena. "Knee to the body?" or something like that….. :no
> 
> Punk awkwardly calling Jimmy "oose" and trying to get Uso chant started. I cringe all the time.
> 
> I see Ambrose's vest with the Shield patch is back. Obviously did some laundry :lmao (actually scrap that I see a white patch on the back…. ew. :lol)
> 
> Nice distraction from Ambrose.
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose fighting for the tag. "It's my tag, not it's my tag" :lmao
> "Over here!"
> "Come on, Seth! Tag me!"
> 
> Ambrose acting like a child
> "You're not better than me"
> 
> That suplex from the second rope is beauty.
> 
> Ambrose dejectedly sitting slumped but still with a ticking time bomb mind. Ignoring Regins' - "Dean its right there. Tag out."
> 
> Great bit of story there between Reigns and Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose nowhere to be seen at the end either. Yeah, this is good…..
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm off to work (BOO!)
> Apologies for any spelling errors (OCD-er)


 As a fellow OCD-er I appreciated the organization. 
The Ambrose/Rollins mark war is _real_ too. PPl need to recognize. :gun::gun:
Looks like Ambrose wins tonight though. this is purre gollllddd :lol I read all of it in an Ambrose voice too. (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> WWE rumbles into Patriot Center
> Ambrose, The Shield scheduled to battle CM Punk in Mason wrestling event
> 
> By Will C. Franklin Staff Writer
> 
> It should be noted that the WWE United States champion does not like fellow wrestler CM Punk. At all. Not even a little bit.
> 
> “I will never get tired of beating on CM Punk,” Dean Ambrose said. “I will never tire of seeing CM Punk in pain. I will never tire of hearing CM Punk groan in anguish. I will never get tired of feeling my knuckles colliding with CM Punk’s face.”
> 
> Ambrose, considered one of the “bad guys” in World Wrestling Entertainment, partners with Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins to form The Shield — a group dedicated to fighting what they perceive as injustice within the WWE.
> 
> The Shield is set to take on CM Punk in a 3-on-1 handicap match on Sunday at the Patriot Center in Fairfax.
> 
> “We feel like we’re the backbone of the company,” Ambrose said of The Shield. “We go out there every night and show off the work ethic that rubs off on everybody we work with. We go out there every night to have the best national show — whether it’s one or two matches, you got to work twice or whatever it is — we never take a night off.”
> 
> Ambrose began wrestling professionally in 2004 with the Heartland Wrestling Association and has worked his way up the ranks to the WWE. In May, Ambrose won the United States championship belt when he defeated Kofi Kingston. Ambrose, having defended the title on more than one occasion, said carrying the belt comes with a great deal of pride.
> 
> “The United States Championship goes back to greats like Harley Race and Ric Flair,” Ambrose said. “So to be able to call yourself that is, for me, almost too high an honor. It still seems strange to me. I take a lot of pride in it. … No matter how many nights we’ve been on the road or how many countries we’ve been in — we’ve been on four continents and more countries than I can count and more American cities than I can count — I really put my heart and soul and every ounce of effort, every drop of sweat I’ve got into it every single night.”
> 
> WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross, who spent years as a wrestling commentator, recently compared Ambrose to another WWE hall of famer — Rowdy Roddy Piper. Piper was known for his antics, quick temper and, although considered a “bad guy,” always was a fan favorite.
> 
> “I don’t see how you could not take that as a compliment,” Ambrose said. “He was a legend and a hall of famer. He was a guy who stirred the pot and drew a good amount of money. I feel like I haven’t really done anything yet. Not that I’m holding back — right now I’m just working as hard as I can in the role that I’m in. I still feel like I have a LOT of stuff in my back pocket that when the opportunity strikes … there’s a lot more to me than people have seen yet.”
> 
> Most wrestling fans see the events at home on TV — either during the week or during one of the WWE’s many pay-per-view events.
> 
> Although the televised matches still are important to watch, according to Ambrose, seeing the action live takes fans’ experiences to a new level.
> 
> “[Seeing it live] you’re close to the action and it’s a more intimate experience,” Ambrose said. “Especially a non-televised show because you don’t have to wait through all the commercials and there’s not as much talking. It’s just straight action. The whole show is directed to the audience in the building …
> 
> “There’s nothing quite like the energy and intensity of being there so close you can hear the contact and feel the physicality. … It’s not something you want to miss.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fairfaxtimes.com/article...les-into-patriot-center&template=fairfaxTimes


:banderas :banderas :banderas how much more graceful can this guy get?


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas how much more graceful can this guy get?


Outside of the ring he's a good guy. Inside the ring he is everything that he would be shunned for in society. He's one in a million.

Now here's a funny picture:


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Outside of the ring he's a good guy. Inside the ring he is everything that he would be shunned for in society. He's one in a million.
> 
> Now here's a funny picture:


I know right! The contrast between those two personalities is amazing. 
Oh.. Thank you sheamus your efforts were well apreciated, and thank you CohesiveUnit for this.


----------



## xD7oom

*WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



> - The feeling is that when Roman Reigns turns babyface and splits from The Shield, likely in February, that he will be replaced with a new member in the group. *Mason Ryan*'s name has been discussed.


*Source: F4Wonline.com*


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Are they just using Ambrose and Rollins as wrestling coaches or something? First Reigns, who could barely wrestle for toffee to begin with, now Ryan, who's even worse?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Lol. Mason Ryan vs Batista at WM. Book it Vince! :vince


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Please let this be :bs:

Mason Ryan reprising his role from Nexus2 is something NOBODY is waiting for, and that's including Mason Ryan himself. 

fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I'm not buying it, I don't think WWE has any intention of continuing the Shield beyond Rollins/Ambrose when Reigns breaks off.

And having Ryan and Batista on the same roster should provide the lulz indeed.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

:lmao


----------



## H

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Oh my God, if this is true. That'd be like taking Arn Anderson out of the horsemen and dropping in, Sid Vicious or something. 

No, it's either all three guys, or breakup. Mason Ryan fpalm


----------



## charsace

I would love for Ambrose to start wearing his jacket when he doesn't have a match. Would be another nice hint that they are breaking up.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Jesus christ no.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

The Shield needs a woman's touch, one from the anti diva herself:


----------



## Raw2003

I think Mason Ryan would do well filling that gap when Reigns turn baby face 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*










And they'll be called the New Shield?


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

It never really crossed my mind to replace a current member, but i think don't it's very likely that this will happen.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Wow they really are following the Nexus Angle to a T.


----------



## Moxie

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

That will be the worst nightmare fpalm


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

awww hell naw!

this is legit the worst thing they could do...jesus...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

If this rumor would turn out true I will personally buy a ticket to the wwe hq and kick Vince in the head.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I think that'd be a great spot for Mason Ryan. Another guy who fit in that role would be Camacho. Ambrose and Rollins did a great job grooming Roman Reigns why not let them have another protege.


----------



## Headliner

The report of Mason Ryan potentially joining the Shield after Roman Reigns leave screams NO BUYS.


----------



## Libertine.

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Shield needs to go instead of rebuilding the group, want to see all three as singles. No way that just adding a new people can you create anywhere near the same aura as before.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



tbp82 said:


> I think that'd be a great spot for Mason Ryan. Another guy who fit in that role would be Camacho. Ambrose and Rollins did a great job grooming Roman Reigns *why not let them have another protege*.


Maybe because they're legit wrestlers who should be towards the top of the card, rather than glorified coaches.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Necramonium said:


> The Shield needs a woman's touch, one from the anti diva herself:


YES! YES! YES! :bryan


----------



## Moxie

Headliner said:


> The report of Mason Ryan potentially joining the Shield after Roman Reigns leave screams NO BUYS.


Srsly, if that ever happens I'll STOP WATCHING FOR GOOD.


----------



## CD Player

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

A new member in the Shield would be like the Saved By The Bell episodes with Tori.


----------



## DareDevil

Headliner said:


> The report of *Mason Ryan potentially joining the Shield after Roman Reigns leave* screams NO BUYS.


AHEM!! *clears throath* Excuse me what?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

It'd be stupid to replace Reigns. When he leaves, that should be it for the Shield. 

Though, it'd be cool for him to join before Reigns leaves. That way he factors into the break up somehow. I always thought that the Shield was billed as too strong of a cohesive unit to break up over a simple "whose dick is bigger" contest. I'd be all for Ryan (though I'd much prefer Corey Graves) being brought into the Shield and bringing it down or leading to the break up that way. 

I see them using Reigns to slaughter all 3 members of the Shield now, which would suck.


----------



## Headliner

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1075617-wwe-nxt-star-join-shield-soon.html#post28217265


----------



## DareDevil

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1075617-wwe-nxt-star-join-shield-soon.html#post28217265


:lol :lol :lol FUCK NO!! If they're goingnto split, then just split. I didn't want anyone else to join The Shield nor do I want a replacement.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

NOPE, NOPE, NO NO NO NO NO...... NOPE!!


----------



## Moxie

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol :lol :lol FUCK NO!! If they're goingnto split, then just split. I didn't want anyone else to join The Shield nor do I want a replacement.


But they don't care about what we want :grande


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Ryan and Batista should be a tag team so they can pull off that "twin magic" to win matches.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Considering Mason Ryan was supposed to be featured heavily in the 2012 Royal Rumble match which was a sign of him getting a "big" push and was also supposed to have a bodyguard-type role with Dolph Ziggler, I'm gonna take this with a grain of salt. 

Although, I can see WWE trying to keep The Shield stable afloat after Reigns' split from the group by adding in another memeber which is something that I'm hoping won't happen. I personally want to see them go their separate ways already. The Shield is still entertaining as far as their collective matches and backstage promos go but I think it is running it's course a little bit.


----------



## Headliner

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol :lol :lol FUCK NO!! If they're goingnto split, then just split. I didn't want anyone else to join The Shield nor do I want a replacement.


Yeah. Shield would lose all their aura if that happened. It's like when wrestling factions or TV shows lose an important member of the group, and they replace that person with someone that's not as good. The faction or TV is never as good after that.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

seen Mason Ryan in recent NXT episodes and the guy improved a lot.


----------



## DareDevil

Moxie said:


> But they don't care about what we want :grande


I KNOW, And it sucks so bad! But fuck this shit man. Why would they make Ambrose and Rollins get even more held back because of a stupid talentless wrestler? JFC.



Headliner said:


> Yeah. Shield would lose all their aura if that happened. It's like when wrestling factions or TV shows lose an important member of the group, and they replace that person with someone that's not as good. The faction or TV is never as good after that.


I know, this reminded me of when Brian from family guy died and they replace him with another dog, I was like "Fuck...this...shit." So hell to the No.


----------



## x78

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Wagg said:


> seen Mason Ryan in recent NXT episodes and the guy improved a lot.


No, he hasn't. The guy is legit the worst talent on NXT (by some distance), and I didn't even dislike him during his main roster run. Mason Ryan is a no-hoper, adding him to The Shield would be an insult.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*


----------



## NeyNey

If Reigns leaves, The Shield is history lol. :lmao 
There won't be any replacement.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

lolwut?


----------



## Moxie

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Wagg said:


> seen Mason Ryan in recent NXT episodes and the guy improved a lot.


It's about Ambrose and Rollins who NEED to be single, not about him :cuss:


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Lets see where this goes...


----------



## Frantics

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So Dean's on commentary again.? HOLY FUCKING YES!! I can't wait!!


Whoops sorry for late reply, just got off work and trying to catch up but really he is on commentary again? Oh fuck yea  mmmm someone's going to be marking out tonight and waking up the neighbors xD, everytime dean is on commentary, it makes people want to hear what he says cause he isn't your casual heel, he's pretty funny, and this should we enough evidence for people to stop saying that Ambrose is getting burried, cause then, why would he be on commentary? ^^ can tell this is going to be a great SD


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1075617-wwe-nxt-star-join-shield-soon.html#post28217265


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I swear replacing Roman Reigns with mayson ryan and not let Dean and Seth be on their own would be just about the stupidiest shit the wwe can do.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


I know right, I was going to put this but I didn't felt like looking for the gif. So thanks


----------



## SubZero3:16

Mason Ryan? Hasn't that fucker been released already? The last time I saw him was in 2011. I don't believe a word of that report. Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.

Oh and Cohesive Unit since apparently you didn't get the memo, this is a SPOILER FREE thread. You're welcome.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I swear replacing Roman Reigns with mayson ryan and not let Dean amd Seth be on their own would be just about the stupidiest shit the wwe can do.


Sounds like a challenge! :vince


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*















:cornette Cornette Face all up in this news


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Mason Ryan? Hasn't that fucker been released already? The last time I saw him was in 2011. I don't believe a word of that report. Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.


For the sake of my sanity I hope that report is fake, I mean why would they want to replace that beautiful hair? With some fugly ass with no talent whatsover? I know I tought I wasn't a big Roman Reigns fan but hearing that made me realize that I am.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Shield is Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose. They shouldnt destroy the awsome build those three have done with SHIELD. If somebody leaves Shield they should disband it instead.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

How I feel about the Mason Ryan rumours of joining The Shield:


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Raw2003 said:


> I think Mason Ryan would do well filling that gap when Reigns turn baby face
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I like the idea of a new member but not mason! How about Leo Kruger!


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Sounds like a challenge! :vince


Replace Seth with Sin cara and Dean with Randy Orton and we're set. how about that as a challenge?



Sandow_hof said:


> I like the idea of a new member but not mason! How about Leo Kruger!


How about NO REPLACEMENT?!?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Horrible move....if you're going to have a "Watered Down" Shield..don't vince..it's not the same..just kill it off if they break up.


----------



## DareDevil

I am legit mad at this rumor.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Jesus christ this sounds awful. Not because its mason ryan who i actually like, but because adding a new member to the shield is fucking awful. It'll ruin the shield if it happens mark my words


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Maybe if they put a mask on Mason Ryan and try to pass him off as Roman Reigns like they're doing with Hunico as Sin Cara it might work


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Maybe if they put a mask on Mason Ryan and try to pass him off as Roman Reigns like they're doing with Hunico as Sin Cara it might work


Hahaha, don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Segageeknavarre

Did they not learn from the new nexus replacing members doesn't work 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

:lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I am legit mad at this rumor.


me too but at this point im not surprised at the E throwing the two best talents they've had in a generation under the bus for some dude with pretty hair and some muscles...only there to see if it could work for another green as grass musclehead.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Bad For Business said:


> Maybe because they're legit wrestlers who should be towards the top of the card, rather than glorified coaches.


Those "glorofied coaches" help Roman Reigns go from the most potential to legit main eventer. Imagine a guy looks like Mason Ryan or Jason Jordan after they've been coached by Dean and Seth. They'd be bigtime.


----------



## Moxie

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Maybe if they put a mask on Mason Ryan and try to pass him off as Roman Reigns like they're doing with Hunico as Sin Cara it might work


And then Roman Reigns will put a mask on and be a masked John Cena. :jericho2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I am legit mad at this rumor.





Eddie Ray said:


> me too but at this point im not surprised at the E throwing the two best talents they've had in a generation under the bus for some dude with pretty hair and some muscles...only there to see if it could work for another green as grass musclehead.


It is beyond a joke now. They have two incredible talents in Rollins and Ambrose, who have (lets face it) made Reigns into what he is. They have taken a green wrestler and made him a hell of a lot better than he was when he started. Sure, has this helped them too, yes - but now it's time for them to shape themselves instead of being lumbered with people who are good but not great. Mason Ryan has improved a great deal, I watched him recently on NXT, however he isn't a Shield member. New Nexus was terrible. Why would you do this to a stable that has been the most interesting thing in your product (baring Bryan) in a modern era where it is so damn hard to get a crowd following/hype. 

Baffled. 

Then again this is WWE like Eddie Ray said. fpalm

It most likely not true but if there is any truth in it, then I can't help but think that Vince needs to pull his head out of his arse and stop shooting himself in the foot by not pushing talented wrestlers just because they have/had made a name for themselves with a wrestling audience before he came along. Idiotic!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Moxie said:


> And then Roman Reigns will put a mask on and be a masked *Juan* Cena. :jericho2




Fixed it for you


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

The only way this could work is if when Reigns leaves, they go properly insane, and i mean scary insane, not silly insane. Ryan is a big guy who could look intimidating with some work, we know from vast experience that Ambrose can play a psychopath (though i'm not sure if it's acting or if he really is mental), Rollins has a bit of a nutter aura about him (the taunting, the suicidal moves), just have the 3 be batshit crazy, interrupt anything and everything, generally cause havoc, all in the name of "justice", though this time, have justice be something deranged or even unattainable, not have them as mercenaries for hire, like they are now. Basically 3 versions of the Joker from Dark Knight, use them to usher in a new TV-14 (15 here in the UK) rating.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Fixed it for you


:clap PERFECT! Juan Cena


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I've said this before and I'll said it again... *The Shield does NOT need a 4th member.*
Not Mason Ryan. Not Kassius Ohno. Not Paige. Not Corey Graves. Not Solomon Crowe. I DON'T CARE WHO IT IS, THE SHIELD DOESN'T NEED HIM. LET THEM BE HOW THEY ARE NOW OR JUST KILL THE GROUP.

Hopefully this is just a dirt sheet.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

*Give Mase A Chance, Y'all!*










:lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

This is probably coming from the same source that said John Cena and Bray Wyatt were gonna headline wrestlemania :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:



Also, why is everyone so sure that Roman leaving the Shield is what's going to happen? If anything, Dean's psycho ego outbreak is who's going to break away from the shield. Roman and Seth will still stick together.


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I've said this before and I'll said it again... *The Shield does NOT need a 4th member.*
> Not Mason Ryan. Not Kassius Ohno. Not Paige. Not Corey Graves. Not Solomon Crowe. I DON'T CARE WHO IT IS, THE SHIELD DOESN'T NEED HIM. LET THEM BE HOW THEY ARE NOW OR JUST KILL THE GROUP.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a dirt sheet.


THIS ^ FUCKING THIS^ here have some rep for reading my mind,


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

_*"GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!

ALLLLL IIIII AMMMMMM SAAAAAAAAAYIIIIIIIIIING!

IS GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!"*_










#GiveMasonAChance


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

This is only good for Roman Reigns... Fuck this.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Mason Ryan :ti


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



-UNDEAD- said:


> _*"GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!
> 
> ALLLLL IIIII AMMMMMM SAAAAAAAAAYIIIIIIIIIING!
> 
> IS GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #GiveMasonAChance


WHAT? NO.. NEVER


----------



## checkcola

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

The Shield 2000

The Shield B-Team

The Shield Hollywood

The Shield The New Generation


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



checkcola said:


> The Shield 2000
> 
> The Shield B-Team
> 
> The Shield Hollywood
> 
> The Shield The New Generation


:bosh4


----------



## DareDevil

Fuck man No, I can't wait to watch SmackDown so I'll have something to calm myself. Besides Dean's commentary always helps.


----------



## -XERO-

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Give Mase A Chance, Y'all!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol





-UNDEAD- said:


> _*"GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!
> 
> ALLLLL IIIII AMMMMMM SAAAAAAAAAYIIIIIIIIIING!
> 
> IS GIIIIIVE MAAAAASE A CHAAAAAAAAAANCE!"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #GiveMasonAChance


*DO IT!*


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I love how people acknowledge the fact that this is just a poor dirt sheet rumor which most likely won't happen, but in the same time act like it's 100 % happening next monday on RAW.

Don't get mad about shit like that. 
In a few weeks they'll write "..._There is a feeling backstage, that WWE dropped the idea of Ryan joining the Shield."
_


----------



## DareDevil

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



NeyNey said:


> I love how people acknowledge the fact that this is just a poor dirt sheet rumor which most likely won't happen, but in the same time act like it's 100 % happening next monday on RAW.
> 
> Don't get mad about shit like that.
> In a few weeks they'll write "..._There is a feeling backstage, that WWE dropped the idea of Ryan joining the Shield."
> _


Sorry Ney Ney, I can't help it. Even is just a rumor, the idea is just cringe worthy.


----------



## Moxie

-UNDEAD- said:


> *DO IT!*


Fuck off!! this is really the shitiest thing ever, WWE's ability at fucking things up is astonishing


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Mason joining the shield 










Vince really has to squize the last penny out of them does he? :lol

Anyway the shield will be less pretty with him to say the least.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> WHAT? NO.. NEVER


*YES!*

#TheNewShield
#GiveMasonAChance
#BitchesOnHisD**kCauseHeLookLikeBatista


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

LOL

This is all I have to say outside of "won't happen".


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> Mason Ryan? Hasn't that fucker been released already? The last time I saw him was in 2011. I don't believe a word of that report. Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.
> 
> Oh and Cohesive Unit since apparently you didn't get the memo, this is a SPOILER FREE thread. You're welcome.


He has been deported to nxt, I thought he was kinda ok when he was in the new nexus. That was untill I saw his shitty matches in nxt.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*



Necramonium said:


> The Shield needs a woman's touch, one from the anti diva herself:


I actually really like that idea. She could easily fit in with the group given her gimmick. I think WWE needs to take note from this and take some consideration.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

It's not impossible, they can split Roman Reigns out of the group and put a random jobber with Dean and Rollins just to be against him and make him looks even more good and rebel.

If it happen, they will burying Seth and Dean, i doubt they will gonna push The Shield with an useless wrestler like Mason Ryan.


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> *DO IT!*


You are seriously making me want to give you red rep.


----------



## -XERO-

psycho bunny said:


>


I'm laughing just like that right now.
But not 'cause I hate Mason, but because seemingly EVERYONE ELSE does (or at least, they don't want him anywhere near the Shield).
:lol

He's decent to me, we'll see what happens.....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Don't know nothin about this Mason Ryan guy, but I was against a female added and I'm actually just against anyone else added to the stable. It would never be the same. I hope it isn't true, but if it is then well...we'll just see where it goes. It kind of sucks because I only watch WWE for a few reasons with the shield being a huge part of it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'm laughing just like that right now.
> But not 'cause I hate Mason, but because seemingly EVERYONE ELSE does (or at least, they don't want him anywhere near the Shield).
> :lol
> 
> He's decent to me, we'll see what happens.....


It's not that I hate him, like I said i kinda liked him when he was in the new nexus, but come on nobody can't replace Roman.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Don't know nothin about this Mason Ryan guy, but I was against a female added and I'm actually just against anyone else added to the stable. It would never be the same. I hope it isn't true, but if it is then well...we'll just see where it goes. It kind of sucks because I only watch WWE for a few reasons with the shield being a huge part of it.



He's this HUUUUUUGE welsh guy that was the replacement of Ryback in the new nexus. The fans chanted Batista a couple of times, but I never thought he looked like him :no:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Batista and Mason Ryan look nothing alike to me.


The only thing they have in common is that I have zero fucks to give about either one of them.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Batista and Mason Ryan look nothing alike to me.
> 
> 
> The only thing they have in common is that I have zero fucks to give about either one of them.


:lol well WWE universe are in fact known for their intelligent chants sometimes do they.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :lol well WWE universe are in fact known for their intelligent chants sometimes do they.


Right, like chanting Goldberg during rybitch, I mean ryback's matches.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Batista and Mason Ryan look nothing alike to me.
> 
> 
> The only thing they have in common is that I have zero fucks to give about either one of them.


*You must spread rep before giving it to LeanMeanDeanMachine again.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> He's this HUUUUUUGE welsh guy that was the replacement of Ryback in the new nexus. The fans chanted Batista a couple of times, but I never thought he looked like him :no:


Truth be told I saw a mix of Batista and Fandango at first glance. :lmao




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Batista and Mason Ryan look nothing alike to me.
> 
> 
> The only thing they have in common is that I have zero fucks to give about either one of them.


:lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Right, like chanting Goldberg during rybitch, I mean ryback's matches.


Exactly and those lovely yes chants during Bryan's promo's


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You are seriously making me want to give you red rep.


Sorry, just messin' around. lol


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> Sorry, just messin' around. lol


Ok, because you actually seem cool and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Truth be told I saw a mix of Batista and Fandango at first glance. :lmao
> 
> 
> :| poor Fandango
> 
> Anyway I hope the rumors aren't true, and if they are I already feel sorry for the poor guy . Imagine those crazy fan girls haunting him everyday :lol


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

I was ready to rant about thios but to be honest I see some possibilities in this. Mayson Ryan could attack Reigns when he breaks from the shield revealing Ryan to be the new member, setting up a feud between Reigns and Ryan with Ryan putting Reigns over as his first stepping fued as a face.

Although knowing WWE they could just introduce him with no explanation at all.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Mason Ryan :lmao

Calling bs until I see it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Calahart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I saw a mix of Batista and Fandango at first glance. :lmao
> 
> 
> :| poor Fandango
> 
> Anyway I hope the rumors aren't true, and if they are I already feel sorry for the poor guy . Imagine those crazy fan girls haunting him everyday :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Batista for the body type and fandango because he does big cheesy smiles like that too sometimes. :lol
> 
> Yeah I would kinda feel bad for him too. Really, if the shield isn't going to be with all three guys it had might as well not be a thing anymore. Just because HHH added X Pac to Degeneration X it doesn't mean repeating trends always works. WWE tends to lack continuity, but I do hope that even after the split the three men will remain close in some way shape or form like HHH and HBK did.
Click to expand...


----------



## SubZero3:16

I don't know why everyone is getting worked up about this. Dirtsheets have never been right about anything. Remember when they said that a female member was going to added? Or that Punk or Orton was going to be the leader of the Shield? And what happened? Besides Mason Ryan looks as if he got hit in the face with a bus. Trips ain't messing up the pretty dynamics with that mug in his group.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just expressing opinions of the what-if scenario. Dirtsheets can't be relied upon, totally.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batista for the body type and fandango because he does big cheesy smiles like that too sometimes. :lol
> 
> Yeah I would kinda feel bad for him too. Really, if the shield isn't going to be with all three guys it had might as well not be a thing anymore. Just because HHH added X Pac to Degeneration X it doesn't mean repeating trends always works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I really think the real fans will hate him because: He replaces Reigns and nobody replaces Reigns especially not in a unit such as the shield where there is no leader plus the fact that it will delay the singles carriers of Ambrose and Rollins :no:
Click to expand...


----------



## -XERO-

psycho bunny said:


> It's not that I hate him, like I said i kinda liked him when he was in the new nexus, but come on nobody can't replace Roman.


Oh, he'll never be as good as Roman Reigns, but I think it's possible that he'll be a good enough replacement if it happens.

I haven't seen him on NXT, but after not seeing him on Raw for a long time I'm sure he's improved by now.....at least, I HOPE he did.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Batista and Mason Ryan look nothing alike to me.


He does a little (to me) but it's mainly their body type/size. He did get "Batista" chanted at him before.

lol @ whoever made this








DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok, because you actually seem cool and I don't want to do that.


Forgive me.

*gives you green rep & an e-hug*


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why everyone is getting worked up about this. Dirtsheets have never been right about anything. Remember when they said that a female member was going to added? Or that Punk or Orton was going to be the leader of the Shield? And what happened? Besides Mason Ryan looks as if he got hit in the face with a bus. Trips ain't messing up the pretty dynamics with that mug in his group.


Oowh its a dirt sheet.. those same rumors that said that kassius ohno would be the fourth member of the shield right..

:ti


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Calahart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I really think the real fans will hate him because: He replaces Reigns and nobody replaces Reigns especially not in a unit such as the shield where there is no leader plus the fact that it will delay the singles carriers of Ambrose and Rollins :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm :mark: a little inside at the thought of how their singles runs will go.
Click to expand...


----------



## NeyNey

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why everyone is getting worked up about this. Dirtsheets have never been right about anything. Remember when they said that a female member was going to added? Or that Punk or Orton was going to be the leader of the Shield? And what happened?


Exfuckingactly. :agree:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm :mark: a little inside at the thought of how their singles runs will go.
> 
> 
> 
> :agree: me too, but I'll miss them together though
Click to expand...


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Calahart said:
> 
> 
> 
> :agree: me too, but I'll miss them together though
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah totally, don't get me wrong. :lol I'll always love them as a group unit, but I'm just excited about new possibilities.
> 
> edit: Our quotes are turning out weird-looking. :lol
Click to expand...


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Calahart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I saw a mix of Batista and Fandango at first glance. :lmao
> 
> 
> :| poor Fandango
> 
> Anyway I hope the rumors aren't true, and if they are I already feel sorry for the poor guy . Imagine those crazy fan girls haunting him everyday :lol
> 
> 
> 
> He'll die within a day. The tumblr fangirls will specially send him dead threats.
> 
> 
> 
> SubZero3:16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone is getting worked up about this. Dirtsheets have never been right about anything. Remember when they said that a female member was going to added? Or that Punk or Orton was going to be the leader of the Shield? And what happened? Besides Mason Ryan looks as if he got hit in the face with a bus. Trips ain't messing up the pretty dynamics with that mug in his group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think because I care about The Shield a bit too much, so if one member will leave, then just make the whole team split, I don't want anything ruin it. I want to remember The Shield as a faction composed of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and *Roman Reigns*.
> 
> 
> 
> -UNDEAD- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me.
> 
> *gives you green rep & an e-hug*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgiven, *gives you green rep* I'm not much of a hugger
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilou

*Re: WWE NXT Star to Join The Shield Soon*

Why Mason Ryan though? Of all the people they have down there... I'd rather they just split them up all together.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah totally, don't get me wrong. :lol I'll always love them as a group unit, but I'm just excited about new possibilities.
> 
> edit: Our quotes are turning out weird-looking. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know :hmm:
Click to expand...


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Yeah I know :hmm:


Okay maybe this will fix. :lol
I've run out of material to talk about, though. :dance


----------



## DareDevil

Here, some Roman Reigns praying to the Wrestling god, that the rumor isn't true. Lol.


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> psycho bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll die within a day. The tumblr fangirls will specially send him dead threats.
> 
> 
> I think because I care about The Shield a bit too much, so if one member will leave, then just make the whole team split, I don't want anything ruin it. I want to remember The Shield as a faction composed of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and *Roman Reigns*.
> 
> 
> Forgiven, *gives you green rep* I'm not much of a hugger
> 
> 
> 
> No hug back :sad: lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, The Shield SHOULD split.
> 
> But if Mason Ryan joins, I don't see The "New" Shield being together for longer than 6 months IMO, even if Mason is a good fit.
> 
> They'll clash & break up fairly quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas how much more graceful can this guy get?


Ambrose, going back to his days in the independent scene, has always been great at promoting the product. He promotes the live event in a way that makes me intrigued. The babyfaces always win, but the way he described the action, it's like, why WOULDN'T you go see it live?

After he's done talking, you'll know the date, place, and time his match takes place. Ambrose gets me hyped up for his matches, and watching his promos makes me wish I saw all those matches.


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> No hug back :sad: lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, The Shield SHOULD split.
> 
> But if Mason Ryan joins, I don't see The "New" Shield being together for longer than 6 months IMO, even if Mason is a good fit.
> 
> They'll clash & break up fairly quick.


Why are the quotes coming out weird? Oh and well *hugs* so you won't be sad.


----------



## Amber B

I highly doubt they're going to put Mason Ryan anywhere near the Shield. They're past the replaceable phase of that group. If they wanted to add or remove people, it would've been in the first 3 months when their chemistry wasn't as strong and no one would care.





Telos said:


> Ambrose, going back to his days in the independent scene, has always been great at promoting the product. He promotes the live event in a way that makes me intrigued. The babyfaces always win, but the way he described the action, it's like, why WOULDN'T you go see it live?
> 
> After he's done talking, you'll know the date, place, and time his match takes place. Ambrose gets me hyped up for his matches, and watching his promos makes me wish I saw all those matches.


All of that.
Even when I was in my love/hate, "why the fuck do I find this weird bitch so intriguing" phase when he was still Moxley, I was always impressed by how he was able to promote an event without making it sound like a cheesy commercial. 
He'd throw in the date, venue and where you can see him murder Jimmy Jacobs mid promo with ease.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Ambrose, going back to his days in the independent scene, has always been great at promoting the product. He promotes the live event in a way that makes me intrigued. The babyfaces always win, but the way he described the action, it's like, why WOULDN'T you go see it live?
> 
> After he's done talking, you'll know the date, place, and time his match takes place. Ambrose gets me hyped up for his matches, and watching his promos makes me wish I saw all those matches.


I know all of that, But yeah Dean or when he was Jon Moxley always said the date and place of his matches in his promos, but it wasn't as forced or an announcement, it didn't felt like that. It was just him saying the dates he was going to pummel his opponent. I love that about him.


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> -UNDEAD- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the quotes coming out weird? Oh and well *hugs* so you won't be sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, website malfunction or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Why are the quotes coming out weird? Oh and well *hugs* so you won't be sad.


It's a result of someone not quoting something all of the way I just noticed.

When quoting you, the first things I see are 

[QUOTE DevilWithAngelWings;28221953][QUOTE -UNDEAD-;28221833] (took out the "=" signs.)


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> It's a result of someone not quoting something all of the way I just noticed.
> 
> When quoting you, the first things I see are
> 
> [QUOTE DevilWithAngelWings;28221953][QUOTE -UNDEAD-;28221833] (took out the "=" signs.)


Oh alright, thanks Caly.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No probs. ^^


----------



## Callisto

ffff, why are people getting riled up over unconfirmed dirt sheet rumors? Chile, save your street riots and meltdowns for when it actually happens.


Until then, it's nothing more than a dirt sheet rumor. A completely out of the blue, off the wall dirt sheet rumor at that. Mason Ryan of all people, though? Not even the smarkiest of the wrestling smarks believe WWE could reach this level of buzzkill. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Although, yeah, we shouldn't get too worked up over it, there's nothin wrong with discussing it. :lol


----------



## checkcola

You put Ryan in the tactical gear, suddenly, can't see his body, the hazing chants can't reappear and he has a shot at getting over


----------



## Deptford

I usually come in here to not fpalm at wrestling 

and now im all like fpalm

helpp?


----------



## Bray Wyatt

I had a dream that I woke up with the same hair as Seth Rollins. it was terrifying, yet thrilling.


----------



## Lariatoh!

THe Shield have been booked so well, and I think a lot of it had come from creative input from Ambrose and Rollins. I think something like Ryan joining wouldn't happen because largely these guys are steering the ship. The break up will occur and we will get the Superhero Roman Reigns, the vicious evil villain Dean Ambrose and the high fling badass Seth Rollins in 2014


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bray Wyatt said:


> I had a dream that I woke up with the same hair as Seth Rollins. it was terrifying, yet thrilling.


it sounds glorious!


----------



## -XERO-

Reigns and Ambrose on SmackDown
:lol


----------



## Asenath

That promo, y'all!


----------



## DareDevil

I'm going to put myself though some bit of torture here, I'm going to wait until my brother gets home to watch SmackDown. So I won't be joining in on the fun after SD.


----------



## Asenath

And that child screaming, "Get up, Roman!" into the crowd mic. I am living.

Future WWEWHC, right there.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose is HBK's kid. I will never not say this. 
It's the truth.


----------



## Asenath

Somebody call Maury, because I'm starting to buy into that tinfoil hat theory. 

BLACK HELICOPTERS, MICHAEL!


----------



## Eddie Ray

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is HBK's kid. I will never not say this.
> It's the truth.


it would be mental if that was the truth...


god the storyline from it if it was true :watson

from controversy IRL to a deep storyline bringing in his troubled past. brb being the booker in my mind.


----------



## DareDevil

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is HBK's kid. I will never not say this.
> It's the truth.


I'm sticking with the idea that HBK should give Dean his theme song once Dean goes solo, because of the "I'm just a sexy boy."


----------



## Asenath

Eddie Ray said:


> it would be mental if that was the truth...
> 
> 
> god the storyline from it if it was true :watson
> 
> from controversy IRL to a deep storyline bringing in his troubled past. brb being the booker in my mind.


Would that mean a son vs. protege feud with D-Bry? Unf.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Asenath said:


> Would that man a son vs. protege feud with D-Bry? Unf.


*cries with happiness then in sadness that it will never happen*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Did anybody watch during the commercial break? Dean telling Michael that he's hurting his feelings and stop being a bully... plus he told said he already downloaded the app and that he's a part of the 9.8 million that downloaded it.....i can't with this man :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shit, I was busy working on something and I lost track of time. I'll have to wait for someone to upload a video.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I honestly wouldn't care if Mason Ryan joined The Shield. One generic guy with muscles leaves, another generic guy with muscles joins. It's a wash. Plus it gives Reigns someone to destroy instead of Ambrose, who IMO should be protected by booking and not demolished by Mr. Flash in the pan, Reigns.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is HBK's kid. I will never not say this.
> It's the truth.





Eddie Ray said:


> it would be mental if that was the truth...
> 
> 
> god the storyline from it if it was true :watson
> 
> from controversy IRL to a deep storyline bringing in his troubled past. brb being the booker in my mind.





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'm sticking with the idea that HBK should give Dean his theme song once Dean goes solo, because of the "I'm just a sexy boy."



*REPOST!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Phenomenal Clash said:


> I honestly wouldn't care if Mason Ryan joined The Shield. *One generic guy with muscles leaves*, another generic guy with muscles joins. It's a wash. Plus it gives Reigns someone to destroy instead of Ambrose, who IMO should be protected by booking and not demolished by Mr. Flash in the pan, Reigns.


:no:


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> *REPOST!*


:dance :dance I swear, I'm one inch close of making that picture my sig..


----------



## CALΔMITY

HBK being Dean's dad? I'm okay with this.


----------



## cindel25

Telos said:


> Ambrose, going back to his days in the independent scene, has always been great at promoting the product. He promotes the live event in a way that makes me intrigued. The babyfaces always win, but the way he described the action, it's like, why WOULDN'T you go see it live?
> 
> After he's done talking, you'll know the date, place, and time his match takes place. Ambrose gets me hyped up for his matches, and watching his promos makes me wish I saw all those matches.


Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear. 

PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear.
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


JESUS CINDEL!! Stop putting thoughts in my head. :faint:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well at least I can have an idea of what Dean was saying on tumblr. Bless the people who make gifsets with subtitles.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear.
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


I love you! I love you! I love you! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh Dean with his bro crush on Roman. " He's more than beauty and hair." I bet Dean tells Roman how pretty he is when he's drunk.


----------



## DareDevil

You people have no idea how much, I'm restraining myself here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You people have no idea how much, I'm restraining myself here.


Oh go on. This is The Shield thread. Who are we going to tell?


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :dance :dance I swear, I'm one inch close of making that picture my sig..


*DO IT!*


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You people have no idea how much, I'm restraining myself here.


Oh I think I have an idea.

Time to re-read the same 3 fanfics over and over again.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why everyone is getting worked up about this. Dirtsheets have never been right about anything. Remember when they said that a female member was going to added? Or that Punk or Orton was going to be the leader of the Shield? And what happened? *Besides Mason Ryan looks as if he got hit in the face with a bus.* Trips ain't messing up the pretty dynamics with that mug in his group.


:lmao Damn near pissed myself laughing at the bolded comment.

Rep'd.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> Shit, I was busy working on something and I lost track of time. I'll have to wait for someone to upload a video.





http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x196fbn_wwe-smackdown-1-3-14-part-1-6-hq_sport?search_algo=2




the person has all parts of smackdown uploaded...you'll need to watch part 2 to finish the shield's first match


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x196fbn_wwe-smackdown-1-3-14-part-1-6-hq_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person has all parts of smackdown uploaded...you'll need to watch part 2 to finish the shield's first match


Bless you. <3


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear.
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth: "We're going to do what we do best. Come together...and dominate." Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Oh I think I have an idea.
> 
> Time to re-read the same 3 fanfics over and over again.


I know which one, I probably do the same.



-UNDEAD- said:


> *DO IT!*


Hmmm? Let's see..... Ok I will. I'm just going to edit it a bit.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://vimeo.com/83322772

_*The Shield's smackdown promo
*_
_“Setbacks that The Shield has had recently are only temporary, because in the end we will prevail. Because we will do what we do best. We will come together and dominate. (Believe that) and believe in The Shield.” *-Seth Rollins*

“To divide a great team, you have to attack it’s weakest link… It’s pretty obvious… There is none.” *-Roman Reigns*

“They say The Shield isn’t on the same page anymore. They said The Shield is crumbling from within. They say that some egos have gotten out of control. They are dead wrong. CM Punk is dead wrong, thinks he can divide and conquer The Shield. When CM Punk fails to understand is The Shield cannot be conquered. The Shield cannot be divided.” -*Dean Ambrose*_


----------



## cindel25

Damn it, I can't give out reps!  

Wait?! COMMUNITY DICK downloaded the wwe app? So what we're going record out sex sessions for the wwe universe now? Hmmmmmmmmm....THE CHEERLEADER might get jealous and cockblock....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dontcha just love how Dean gives the best commentary and then Michael just cannot keep up? I do.


----------



## Telos

Amber B said:


> All of that.
> 
> Even when I was in my love/hate, "why the fuck do I find this weird bitch so intriguing" phase when he was still Moxley, I was always impressed by how he was able to promote an event without making it sound like a cheesy commercial.
> He'd throw in the date, venue and where you can see him murder Jimmy Jacobs mid promo with ease.





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know all of that, But yeah Dean or when he was Jon Moxley always said the date and place of his matches in his promos, but it wasn't as forced or an announcement, it didn't felt like that. It was just him saying the dates he was going to pummel his opponent. I love that about him.







Basing this off memory as I've watched this a bunch of times:

(Roughly 02:20 mark)

"*This Sunday*, we walk in together, we walk out together. You three may not walk out at all. I suggest that you three breathe as much fresh air as you can now, because *this Sunday*, The Shield is going to drown you! Believe THAT!"


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Basing this off memory as I've watched this a bunch of times:
> 
> (Roughly 02:20 mark)
> 
> "*This Sunday*, we walk in together, we walk out together. You three may not walk out at all. I suggest that you three breathe as much fresh air as you can now, because *this Sunday*, The Shield is going to drown you! Believe THAT!"


:mark: :mark: GOAT Promo this was.


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know which one, I probably do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm? Let's see..... Ok I will. I'm just going to edit it a bit.


Cool.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Damn it, I can't give out reps!
> 
> Wait?! COMMUNITY DICK downloaded the wwe app? So what we're going record out sex sessions for the wwe universe now? Hmmmmmmmmm....THE CHEERLEADER might get jealous and cockblock....


Not if he 'accidentally' loses his phone via Cheerleader. You know The Cheerleader doesn't want Samoan Remy to know what he does when he's not around.



Calahart said:


> Dontcha just love how Dean gives the best commentary and then *Michael just cannot keep up*? I do.


That's what she said.


----------



## cindel25

Telos said:


> Basing this off memory as I've watched this a bunch of times:
> 
> (Roughly 02:20 mark)
> 
> "*This Sunday*, we walk in together, we walk out together. You three may not walk out at all. I suggest that you three breathe as much fresh air as you can now, because *this Sunday*, The Shield is going to drown you! Believe THAT!"


This Sunday, we walk in together, we FUCK. You may not walk....for a while. I suggest that you breathe as much fresh air as you can now, because this Sunday, The Shield is going to be giving you the D! Believe THAT! 

BLESSINGS!! :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Punk keepin dat beef strong with the Shield.

Pretty good match. Great promo. Great commentary.

Thanks again Leanmean.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> CM Punk keepin dat beef strong with the Shield.
> 
> Pretty good match. Great promo. Great commentary.
> 
> Thanks again Leanmean.


I chose to not watch SD until my brother gets home from work. *sigh* I'm such a nice person.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I chose to not watch SD until my brother gets home from work. *sigh* I'm such a nice person.


Ack I'm sorry Vic. I wasn't thinkin. I already forgot you said you was holdin' off.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calahart said:


> CM Punk keepin dat beef strong with the Shield.
> 
> Pretty good match. Great promo. Great commentary.
> 
> Thanks again Leanmean.




you're welcome boo


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Ack I'm sorry Vic. I wasn't thinkin. I already forgot you said you was holdin' off.


Don't worry, it's ok. It's my fault for coming in here. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Don't worry, it's ok. It's my fault for coming in here.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, but...even though it wasn't much of a give-away spoiler tags are there for a reason. I coulda been a little more considerate. FORGIVE ME



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> you're welcome boo


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Yeah, but...even though it wasn't much of a give-away spoiler tags are there for a reason. I coulda been a little more considerate. FORGIVE ME


No, it's ok. You don't have to apologize for anything. Of course people are going to talk. I mean it already happened so it's not a spoiler anymore. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> No, it's ok. You don't have to apologize for anything. Of course people are going to talk. I mean it already happened so it's not a spoiler anymore.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kay if you insist.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Really? Dean can't pin Punk ONCE? Not even in a 6 man tag? Fuck this


----------



## CALΔMITY

He pins Punk...in my mind.


----------



## RatedR10

I can't wait for the obvious Punk-Ambrose feud and Ambrose going full psycho with his character.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Kay if you insist.


Yes, I insist. So, see ya guys later. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

RatedR10 said:


> I can't wait for the obvious Punk-Ambrose feud and Ambrose going full psycho with his character.


Me neither! It's so exciting thinking about it.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yes, I insist. So, see ya guys later.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cya!

I'm probably gonna lurk around for a bit before I take my pre-work nap.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine




----------



## x78

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


 :mark: :mark:


----------



## charsace

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Please Vince don't fuck your fans. Let this happen!


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x196fbn_wwe-smackdown-1-3-14-part-1-6-hq_sport?search_algo=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the person has all parts of smackdown uploaded...you'll need to watch part 2 to finish the shield's first match


:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex: plz do this every week for me


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


 Ambrose gettin that Respect he was talking about :clap


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: What happens to Rollins after Shield splits up?*

Simple, I'd book him like the second coming of Shawn Michaels.


----------



## NeyNey

DAT FOLEY TWEETS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: !!!!!!!!!!! 

Also Rollins line yesterday was EPIC!!!! 
"Come together... AND DOMINATE!!!!!!!!!"
Can't deny I got goosebumps. :banderas

Ambrose in that promo and on commentary.
:bateman x 100000000000000000000


----------



## Asenath




----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## tylermoxreigns

Catching up on the thread everyone..... *waves*



Amber B said:


> Ambrose is HBK's kid. I will never not say this.
> It's the truth.


Truth. 

Never really used to see it before but now, my god, it is everywhere. Actually I was mid conversation about Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Ambrose and Reigns the other day and I called Ambrose - "Dean Michaels" :lmao Isn't that a singer? Hahaha!




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Did anybody watch during the commercial break? Dean telling Michael that he's hurting his feelings and stop being a bully... plus he told said he already downloaded the app and that he's a part of the 9.8 million that downloaded it.....i can't with this man :lmao :lmao :lmao


:faint::faint::faint::faint:

#DUNZO



cindel25 said:


> Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear.
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


Abso-fucking-lutely! It's quite the talent he has there :lol 




Phenomenal Clash said:


> Really? Dean can't pin Punk ONCE? Not even in a 6 man tag? Fuck this


We all know this is building to something bigger.... They just gotta keep that shit simmering 

See below quote:



RatedR10 said:


> I can't wait for the obvious Punk-Ambrose feud and Ambrose going full psycho with his character.


-



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


The top image made me smile like goon. Damn straight he is a good talker :clap:clap

OHHH OH OH OHHHH FUCKING _YES!_! :mark: :ex: :agree::agree::agree:

MICK FOLEY GET YOUR ASS TO OLD SCHOOL RAW NEXT WEEK DAMN YOU. DO IT NOWWWW!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup. You guys have to put Ambrose back on his meds again.


----------



## corporation2.0

I don't want to see any new members of the Shield, particularly if it's some juiced-up reject that has failed on the main roster as both a face and heel.

The thing that made the Shield cool was that they were new guys who were talented, cohesive and had unique personalities. Most importantly, they were fresh. Trust WWE to ignore what makes a faction successful.


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Libertine.

It will be a sad day but just split the shield, would much rather that than have a second version of the group. Then you always have the possibility of a reunion or the three guys helping each other out in th future, heel or face as well.


----------



## SOSheamus

Mason Ryan shouldn't be anywhere near the shield. I get they obviously wanna replace Reigns with someone impressive looking. But thats all Ryan is. And it's funny that i'm saying that considering how green Reigns still is, but his in ring physicality is levels above Ryan, and the Shield won't be as impressive with him in it.

Hell, they should probably have learned their lesson from when Ryan was put with The Nexus.

I'd actually much rather see Big Zeke in the shield than Ryan. But again, it just wont be the same, and they need to put someone in the group that will also break out into a star IMO.

Unfortunately. They've not really got anyone else in the mould of Reigns they could add to the Shield. So rather than add one big domineering guy, why not change the dynamic up again and add 2 new guys. Graves and Kruger.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Damn, Ambrose went full on psycho in that match. Great performance from everybody, and I was really impressed with how well Roman told the the story. I always wanted to see Ambrose kind of start to turn on the others due to his own instability, and it seems that this is one angle that WWE is getting absolutely right.


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> Damn, Ambrose went full on psycho in that match. Great performance from everybody, and I was really impressed with how well Roman told the the story. I always wanted to see Ambrose kind of start to turn on the others due to his own instability, and it seems that this is one angle that WWE is getting absolutely right.


I know, like he was on his own little wold focused only on CM Punk that he failed to listen to Roman when Roman was telling him to tag out. I loved that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know, like he was on his own little wold focused only on CM Punk that he failed to listen to Roman when Roman was telling him to tag out. I loved that.


I remember someone (probably HHH) once saying that it's really something when you can tell a story without using any words. Only actions. That is Dean/Jon. The dude can talk and be great, but he has also mastered the other aspect of story telling. He truly has a passion for what he does and I admire that so much about him.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I remember someone (probably HHH) once saying that it's really something when you can tell a story without using any words. Only actions. That is Dean/Jon. The dude can talk and be great, but he has also mastered the other aspect of story telling. He truly has a passion for what he does and I admire that so much about him.


This. Those Foley tweets :mark: imagine a feud between Mankind and moxley.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> This. Those Foley tweets :mark: *imagine a feud between Mankind and moxley*.


Oh my still-beating heart...


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I remember someone (probably HHH) once saying that it's really something when you can tell a story without using any words. Only actions. That is Dean/Jon. The dude can talk and be great, but he has also mastered the other aspect of story telling. He truly has a passion for what he does and I admire that so much about him.


I know, like he doesn't have to say peep and you have an idea of what's going on based on what he's doing. 



psycho bunny said:


> This. Those Foley tweets :mark: imagine a feud between Mankind and moxley.


:mark: :mark: :mark: that'd be glorious.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Such a creep but so damn good :mark:


----------



## tbp82

After that Roman Reigns chant monday and the reactions Reigns gets when he's in the ring with other big guys can you imagine the pops Reigns is gonna get when he finally gets fed up and spears Dean Ambrose. Should be epic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> *Such a creep but so damn good* :mark:


That's how I like him.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Such a creep but so damn good :mark:



He might be a creep. But he's our creep.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

> I remember someone (probably HHH) once saying that it's really something when you can tell a story without using any words. Only actions. That is Dean/Jon. The dude can talk and be great, but he has also mastered the other aspect of story telling. He truly has a passion for what he does and I admire that so much about him.


 Yup. Like when he sauntered across the ring to Reigns' side and put his arms around his shoulders while talking about egos going out of control. Outwardly displaying friendship with Reigns with the gesture but subtly implicating him as said ego. Seems like Ambrose has studied at least some theatre. His ability to tell a story with his body language is pretty good.


----------



## CALΔMITY

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Yup. Like when he sauntered across the ring to Reigns' side and put his arms around his shoulders while talking about egos going out of control. Outwardly displaying friendship with Reigns with the gesture but subtly implicating him as said ego. *Seems like Ambrose has studied at least some theatre*. His ability to tell a story with his body language is pretty good.


Who even knows. Wouldn't surprise me, though. Wrestling, like skateboarding or surfing, is something I'll probably never be able to do well, but I can definitely spectate and appreciate the art of it. I can't ever have conversation like this about wrestling because everyone I personally know IRL would just go the "LOL You know it's fake right?". Why can't I know you guys offline?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Who even knows. Wouldn't surprise me, though. Wrestling, like skateboarding or surfing, is something I'll probably never be able to do well, but I can definitely spectate and appreciate the art of it. I can't ever have conversation like this about wrestling because everyone I personally know IRL would just go the "LOL You know it's fake right?". Why can't I know you guys offline?


I know right, I want to have more people to have fun watching wrestling with....... I only have my brother :/


----------



## TheFranticJane

psycho bunny said:


> This. Those Foley tweets :mark: imagine a feud between Mankind and moxley.


It's funny you should say that because I've always felt Dean was more comparable to Foley than the constant comparisons people make with Piper.
I never recall Piper being more than a comedy act, apart from in his pre-WWE days, but Ambrose - like Foley - comes across as genuinely disturbed and disconnected from reality.
I believe TV Tropes lists Dean in their examples of 'Cloud Cuckoolander' characters, and it fits.


----------



## Aficionado

It's been quite obvious all along Roman Reigns is set to be a major babyface for the company going forward. And one that the company has chosen I could personally get behind for a change. One look at his tenure in FCW is proof they saw something in him long ago. With that said, I love how the weakness in the Shield is caused by Dean's true nature. He's a selfish loner, and has been all along. When it finally happens, Ambrose will claim he used the other two as a means to an end before fully showcasing what a true basket case he really is. He's a rowdy loose canon with a taste for chaos.

Ladies and gentleman, Dean Ambrose is the defining heel of the new generation. Losses will come, but so will championships and main event billing. I can't wait.


----------



## DareDevil

Aficionado said:


> It's been quite obvious all along Roman Reigns is set to be a major babyface for the company going forward. And one that the company has chosen I could personally get behind for a change. One look at his tenure in FCW is proof they saw something in him long ago. With that said, I love how the weakness in the Shield is caused by Dean's true nature. He's a selfish loner, and has been all along. When it finally happens, Ambrose will claim he used the other two as a means to an end before fully showcasing what a true basket case he really is. He's a rowdy loose canon with a taste for chaos.
> 
> *Ladies and gentleman, Dean Ambrose is the defining heel of the new generation. Losses will come, but so will championships and main event billing. I can't wait*.


Yup, ALL of this!! And neither can we.


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


>


love how everyone is trying to no sell Dean rollin up on them. JBL is just smiling and thinking "Fuucck. Ignore him and he'll go away..." and Dean is like :OK LETS GO!! 

- But yeah, Dean offish lost it last night. It's gone. He's just a walking time bomb now and I love itttt.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> love how everyone is trying to no sell Dean rollin up on them. JBL is just smiling and thinking "Fuucck. Ignore him and he'll go away..." and Dean is like :OK LETS GO!!
> 
> - But yeah, Dean offish lost it last night. It's gone. He's just a walking time bomb now and I love itttt.



But forreal though why was his headset not ready for him already?! Do they know who he is? Not only the US Champ but the baddest man alive. Jesus, some people just have a death wish don't they?! :lol:


----------



## Asenath

JBL looks like he is afraid he might get that Miz Shower Treatment


----------



## BeastBoy

Oh wow, he rolls the computer chair pretending to be a badass. Hurr durr insert Breaking Bad memes with his face cropped over Walter White. Nothing says 2014 like reviving a done show that peaked in 2013.

Roman Reigns shits over Dean Asspie.


----------



## FalseKing

BeastBoy said:


> Oh wow, he rolls the computer chair pretending to be a badass. Hurr durr insert Breaking Bad memes with his face cropped over Walter White. Nothing says 2014 like reviving a done show that peaked in 2013.
> 
> Roman Reigns shits over Dean Asspie.


Reigns shit on Roman.

He isn't even comparable to Ambrose :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Aficionado said:


> It's been quite obvious all along Roman Reigns is set to be a major babyface for the company going forward. And one that the company has chosen I could personally get behind for a change. One look at his tenure in FCW is proof they saw something in him long ago. With that said, I love how the weakness in the Shield is caused by Dean's true nature. He's a selfish loner, and has been all along. When it finally happens, Ambrose will claim he used the other two as a means to an end before fully showcasing what a true basket case he really is. He's a rowdy loose canon with a taste for chaos.
> 
> Ladies and gentleman, Dean Ambrose is the defining heel of the new generation. Losses will come, but so will championships and main event billing. I can't wait.


:rep



BeastBoy said:


> Oh wow, he rolls the computer chair pretending to be a badass. Hurr durr insert Breaking Bad memes with his face cropped over Walter White. Nothing says 2014 like reviving a done show that peaked in 2013.
> 
> Roman Reigns shits over Dean Asspie.


Dude, I love Reigns too but no he doesn't. Right now at this time Reigns may have the look and the audience reaction over Ambrose but once Crazy Ambrose starts going the audience is going to be looking forward to his appearance the most.


Hey do you guys realize that the WWE has a lot crazy characters but they're different. There's Kane, Bray Wyatt, AJ and Dean. I kinda want a clash of the crazies match, like a four way fatality or something.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know right, I want to have more people to have fun watching wrestling with....... I only have my brother :/


I'd die for a sister like you...

And to the people saying Roman Reigns will leave and be replaced by someone else: You're wrong, dead wrong. Once one member leaves, they will all crumble. If anything, they will all leave at once, having that triple-threat match that will go down in ages as the best match of all time.

And YES! to the Mick Foley stuff.


----------



## BeastBoy

SubZero3:16 said:


> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I love Reigns too but no he doesn't. Right now at this time Reigns may have the look and the audience reaction over Ambrose but once Crazy Ambrose starts going the audience is going to be looking forward to his appearance the most.
> 
> 
> Hey do you guys realize that the WWE has a lot crazy characters but they're different. There's Kane, Bray Wyatt, AJ and Dean. I kinda want a clash of the crazies match, like a four way fatality or something.


Dean Ambrose is uninteresting and quite frankly overrated. Give Roman Reigns the killer character; the guy's spears can legit injure someone if he doesn't soften them for wrestling. Ambrose is nothing more than a walking meme, but given that's he's beloved by the internet I'm not surprised.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I love Reigns too but no he doesn't. Right now at this time Reigns may have the look and the audience reaction over Ambrose but once Crazy Ambrose starts going the audience is going to be looking forward to his appearance the most.
> 
> 
> *Hey do you guys realize that the WWE has a lot crazy characters but they're different. There's Kane, Bray Wyatt, AJ and Dean. I kinda want a clash of the crazies match, like a four way fatality or something.*


Get Mankind and Luna Vachon in there and you could have six wo/man (inter-gender) tag of old vs new crazies match :lol


----------



## tbp82

Ambrose fans amaze me. They ll claim he's the GOAT and the compare him to Piper, Foley, and Pillman. All those guys were great in their own right but they werent Hogan, Rock, Austin, or even Cena. Ambrose is gonna be solid if WWE gives him a chance upper mid-card heel for sure but not next level superstar


----------



## BeastBoy

tylermoxreigns said:


> Get Mankind and Luna Vachon in there and you could haev six wo/man (inter-gender) tag of old vs new crazies match :lol


Luna's dead, you Ambrose smark.



tbp82 said:


> Ambrose fans amaze me. They ll claim he's the GOAT and the compare him to Piper, Foley, and Pillman. All those guys were great in their own right but they werent Hogan, Rock, Austin, or even Cena. Ambrose is gonna be solid if WWE gives him a chance upper mid-card heel for sure but not next level superstar


Ambrose turning heel would be "Fuck you internet! No more Photogenic Metalhead GIFS for you!"


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> :rep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I love Reigns too but no he doesn't. Right now at this time Reigns may have the look and the audience reaction over Ambrose but once Crazy Ambrose starts going the audience is going to be looking forward to his appearance the most.
> 
> 
> Hey do you guys realize that the WWE has a lot crazy characters but they're different. There's *Kane, Bray Wyatt, AJ and Dean.* I kinda want a clash of the crazies match, like a four way fatality or something.


You forgot Randy Orton. But out of all of them Dean beats them by miles in term of crazy.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Get Mankind and Luna Vachon in there and you could have six wo/man (inter-gender) tag of old vs new crazies match :lol


Also get Old Mickie James and Bring back Brian Pillman from heaven.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose fans amaze me. They ll claim he's the GOAT and the compare him to Piper, Foley, and Pillman. All those guys were great in their own right but they werent Hogan, Rock, Austin, or even Cena. Ambrose is gonna be solid if WWE gives him a chance upper mid-card heel for sure but not next level superstar


So..what is the issue then?


----------



## FalseKing

BeastBoy said:


> Dean Ambrose is uninteresting and quite frankly overrated. Give Roman Reigns the killer character; the guy's spears can legit injure someone if he doesn't soften them for wrestling. Ambrose is nothing more than a walking meme, but given that's he's beloved by the internet I'm not surprised.


Ambrose is overrated and Reigns is better than him? :lol

Ambrose is a level above Reigns in everything. You're another one of those who are busy jerking off to his spear or his 'lookz', while completely neglecting the fact that Ambrose beats Regins in everything that actually matters. 

What a wasteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## BeastBoy

FalseKing said:


> Ambrose is overrated and Reigns is better than him? :lol
> 
> Ambrose is a level above Reigns in everything. You're another one of those who are busy jerking off to his spear or his 'lookz', while completely neglecting the fact that Ambrose beats Regins in everything that actually matters.
> 
> What a wasteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


I prefer Reigns over Jon Fauxley. The guy actually wrestles and doesn't clown around to make up for his lack of popularity outside the web like Ambrose does. U mad?


----------



## DareDevil

So, are we going to start the Fanwars now? Shit I forgot to prepare my ammo, I thought we were cool. OH PS: THANK THE WRESTLING GOD FOR ROLLINS FANS!! I think they know that shit like this is beyond stupid,


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BeastBoy said:


> Luna's dead, you Ambrose smark.


Dude its called fantasy booking (I know Luna's dead I was big fan of hers when with Grangrel in Attitude Era, for fucks sake) 

Mick Foley isn't able to wrestle any more, yet I threw him in there. Jesus Christ. Why do you think I put a laugh face fpalm

GTFO if all you're going to do is bring negativity and jump down people's throats. Seriously when some people get behind keyboards they think they've all got big dicks. Just nah :no:


----------



## TheFranticJane

Seeing the Ambrose hate makes me think that some newer fans are GENUINELY confused by the concept of a gimmick, and its role in pro wrestling. They see a guy who's NOT Cocky Heel #27 and say 'Oh, he's just playing a part', or 'he's trying too hard'.
It's like they don't understand the trade of the man they're fucking insulting.


----------



## BeastBoy

tylermoxreigns said:


> I jerk off to Dean Ambrose's puckered face on his NOPE meme because I have no life. I also don't like Beast Boy because he didn't drink the internet's Kool-Aid that was spiked with drugs- er was concocted as a friendly gesture to people who are new to Ambrose's non-existent greatness, accomplishments and value. Roman Reigns should be future endeavored because his body makes Ambrose look like a bloated Buzz ffrom "Home Alone".


Yeah... I'm slowly walking out of this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BeastBoy said:


> Yeah... I'm slowly walking out of this.


Bravo, you know how to manipulate a quote.

Whatever makes you sleep at night bro.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose fans amaze me. They ll claim he's the GOAT and the compare him to Piper, Foley, and Pillman. All those guys were great in their own right but they werent Hogan, Rock, Austin, or even Cena. Ambrose is gonna be solid if WWE gives him a chance upper mid-card heel for sure but not next level superstar




To make your argument valid, you'll need to name a heel who you consider "next level superstar" and not the faces of the company in their respective era. K? Thanks


And no one here is saying they think or want him to be the next top guy. Let Reigns have that job. Jon isn't here to be the poster boy of the company.


----------



## Frantics

And so let the fan wars begin, I for one will love everyone of them when they split, I love ambrose but Rollins and reigns are awesome to watch as well, some wrestling fans just piss me off sometimes, cause they'll go around and bash on other people's opinion for liking certain wrestlers...NEWS FLASH, we can like more then one wrestler...if people are going to start fan wars, atleast provide some evidence other then your common " I don't know, I don't like him, which means he sucks at wrestling" well I am glad to not be those type of people that trumpets on other peoples opinions and starts fan wars...good day


----------



## cindel25

Umm can you all go back to serious commentary so I can make sexual reference out of them? Thanks so much.


----------



## MJD32

I mostly lurk but damn, this is my favorite thread with my favorite people and it is turning into shit :/


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MJD32 said:


> I mostly lurk but damn, this is my favorite thread with my favorite people and it is turning into shit :/


This. I am beyond pissed right now. 

The discussion has been great lately and people are just raining on other's parades. 

Whatevs...










We all have to get our kicks somehow. 



I'm peacing out for a bit.


----------



## DareDevil

MJD32 said:


> I mostly lurk but damn, this is my favorite thread with my favorite people and it is turning into shit :/


Thank beastieboy and his friend for that.


----------



## Clique

Get back on discussion guys and gals. Users baiting and or/trolling will be dealt with accordingly.



On topic, how about that tag match on Smackdown?


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> You forgot Randy Orton. But out of all of them Dean beats them by miles in term of crazy.


Orton ain't crazy. He just needs to get laid properly :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> Get back on discussion guys and gals. *Users baiting and or/trolling will be dealt with accordingly.
> *
> 
> 
> On topic, how about that tag match on Smackdown?


I just noticed that. Thank you.

I personally thought it was a solid match. There was great storytelling with them throughout the night and Punk actually seemed to have put in effort this time.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


> Orton ain't crazy. He just needs to get laid properly :cool2




I'll take one for the team and lay it down for him properly...just once though. My vagina is strictly a Dean dick worshipper otherwise.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wouldn't touch Orton. Too much body oil and practically no body hair.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Orton ain't crazy. He just needs to get laid properly :cool2


:lol:lol:lol:lol That made me laugh more then it should have.



Spoiler: spoiler



I guess Cena hasn't been doing a great job lately.





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'll take one for the team and lay it down for him properly...just once though. My vagina is strictly a Dean dick worshipper otherwise.


:lol I am glad we're back to normal.





Calahart said:


> I wouldn't touch Orton. Too much body oil and practically no body hair.


Oh, yeah. Me neither. Idk, I used to have a crush on him once :side: don't judge. Well, that was before a beautiful angel with devil horns and tail Dean Ambrose came along.


----------



## Frantics

cindel25 said:


> Umm can you all go back to serious commentary so I can make sexual reference out of them? Thanks so much.


Agreed man, I'm sure it will go back to normal, we just gotta once again go through this phase where haters come on and bash dean and Rollins and praise roman because he is booked strongly, that's fine with me, let roman be booked strongly, cause just because he is booked strongly doesn't mean the other 2 will be forgotten, they got 2 other guys that screams the word "talent" there is no way in hell they are going to great khali them, cause they'll eventually get to main even status and I'm fine with the other 2 being mid carders, I much rather them work their way up, but again,  it will pass eventually and will always like these 3


----------



## NeyNey

_Noooo_ I wrote like a whole book about that shit and now we go back to discussion? :vettel

Okay.











> On topic, how about that tag match on Smackdown?


Great fun Matches. 
Shield/Usos are always awesome.
Reigns/Ambrose & Ambrose/Punk storytelling was brilliant.


----------



## Clique

Calahart said:


> I just noticed that. Thank you.
> 
> I personally thought it was a solid match. There was great storytelling with them throughout the night and Punk actually seemed to have put in effort this time.


Punk sold well throughout I thought but it was how hot it ended that did it for me. I mean it happens after so many matches with each other but the Usos+1/Shield combo is still fun to watch. Everyone throwing bombs in the closing moments brought it all together for an action-packed finish. I am intrigued at how they will continue to develop the breakdown of The Shield. They can play the story simple of one or two turning a particular member or all three get at each other's throats.


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> So..what is the issue then?


I see Dean as closer to the Piper/Foley level upper mid-card heel who can moonlight in the main event. It seems some think he can even transcend that level.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> Punk sold well throughout I thought but it was how hot it ended that did it for me. I mean it happens after so many matches with each other but the Usos+1/Shield combo is still fun to watch. Everyone throwing bombs in the closing moments brought it all together for an action-packed finish. I am intrigued at how they will continue to develop the breakdown of The Shield. They can play the story simple of one or two turning a particular member or all three get at each other's throats.


Oh yeah the ending did wonders for me as well. I just mentioned punk because his laziness in the past couple of weeks has been the center of bitching towards him. The way the match ended was so fluid. I was basically all like
:jordan3:barkleyeppers:duncan:bigphil in no real particular order.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Personally I'd love to see an Ambrose/Piper confrontation on Old School Raw this Monday.

Hell, maybe re-ignite the Ambrose/Foley confrontation? He can pretty much use the same material he used in that Wrestlemania Hotel schpiel while giving it a much bigger audience.


----------



## CALΔMITY

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Personally I'd love to see an Ambrose/Piper confrontation on Old School Raw this Monday.
> 
> Hell, maybe re-ignite the *Ambrose/Foley confrontation?* He can pretty much use the same material he used in that Wrestlemania Hotel schpiel while giving it a much bigger audience.


I kinda had a feeling that that was what was going to happen. Only time will tell.


----------



## tbp82

Clique said:


> Get back on discussion guys and gals. Users baiting and or/trolling will be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, how about that tag match on Smackdown?


Solid match again. Loved the Reigns/Ambrose interaction at the end. Also makes me wonder how they ll handle Reigns/Punk Monday. I cant see that match happening without intercerance from Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Oh yeah the ending did wonders for me as well. I just mentioned punk because his laziness in the past couple of weeks has been the center of bitching towards him. The way the match ended was so fluid. I was basically all like
> :jordan3:barkleyeppers:duncan:bigphil in no real particular order.


Yup, I mean but we've seen The Shield vs Usos so many times already, I mean I know I've said that I would watch Punk vs Ambrose for an eternity but some matches do get repetitive. I'll give it 8/10 Only because of the fact that we've seen it already, it was entertaining though. Solid changes, fast pace, no half assed moves. Great match, like always.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yup, I mean but we've seen The Shield vs Usos so many times already, I mean I know I've said that I would watch Punk vs Ambrose for an eternity but some matched do get repetitive. I'll give it 8/10 Only because of the fact that we've seen it already, it was entertaining though. Solid changes, fast pace, no half assed moves. Great match, like always.


Yeah it is a wee bit played out, but as mentioned the way the match ended gave it some interesting points. Just the way finishers were missed, attempted, countered, applied... Just Wam-Bam-Bam! No bullshit. :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'd love to see a backstage segment between Dean and Roddy Piper this Monday. Like have Dean lurking around by himself, talking to himself and then have Roddy come up to him and then go from there...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

17 guests??? 



How you doin boo boos?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Personally I'd love to see an Ambrose/Piper confrontation on Old School Raw this Monday.
> 
> Hell, maybe re-ignite the Ambrose/Foley confrontation? He can pretty much use the same material he used in that Wrestlemania Hotel schpiel while giving it a much bigger audience.


Agree with this. I said on twitter that they should definitely put together a Piper's Pit and let Shield have live mics. Nice thought. 

Hell, I think I'd take a little bit of a backstage stare down or double take


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :lol:lol:lol:lol That made me laugh more then it should have.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Cena hasn't been doing a great job lately.





Spoiler: spoiler



I didn't know Cena took over Cody's duties. No wonder Orton has been a little bitch lately.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> 17 guests???
> 
> 
> 
> How you doin boo boos?


I think they came in here to see the little show we were having just a few minutes ago...



SubZero3:16 said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Cena took over Cody's duties. No wonder Orton has been a little bitch lately.





Spoiler: spoiler



yeah, Cena just can't get it right can he? He sucks in the ring, he sucks in bed.. Smh


----------



## Clique

tbp82 said:


> Solid match again. Loved the Reigns/Ambrose interaction at the end. Also makes me wonder how they ll handle Reigns/Punk Monday. I cant see that match happening without intercerance from Ambrose.


Count me in as looking forward to that match as well. Just means Reigns has another singles match opportunity to show how far he has come along about also to improve more while he's performing with a ring general like Punk. No doubt The Sheild's internal storyline will play a part in the match especially after the finish on Smackdown between Reigns and Ambrose. Now that I think about it, as effective as Reigns teaming up with Ambrose and Rollins has been to hide what he lacks in the ring and in character as he continues to develop. Reigns working with those two in a feud will initially help him in his breakthrough perfectly if executed properly. This all has probably been discussed here before but I find it intriguing if that is the plan and it is executed as good as it sounds.


----------



## SubZero3:16

It's a public forum on the very public internet. There will always be guests. Oh and if any of Vince lackeys is reading this, I still want The Shield vs The Wyatts thank you muchly.


----------



## tbp82

Frantics said:


> Agreed man, I'm sure it will go back to normal, we just gotta once again go through this phase where haters come on and bash dean and Rollins and praise roman because he is booked strongly, that's fine with me, let roman be booked strongly, cause just because he is booked strongly doesn't mean the other 2 will be forgotten, they got 2 other guys that screams the word "talent" there is no way in hell they are going to great khali them, cause they'll eventually get to main even status and I'm fine with the other 2 being mid carders, I much rather them work their way up, but again, it will pass eventually and will always like these 3


Talk of a Reigns push and him main eventing while Ambrose and Rollins get pushed down the card is a legit discussion for a Shield thread. If you look at the history of WWE people who look like Reigns (big muscular etc) get more chances than those who don't. To quote Jim Ross blog big guy with talent has a better chance than smaller guy with talent. That doesn't make someone a hater when their making logical statements based on the history of WWE.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I think this pic is prophesying the end of the match to come on monday.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> I see Dean as closer to the Piper/Foley level upper mid-card heel who can moonlight in the main event. It seems some think he can even transcend that level.


So what? Sandow's, dolph's or Cody's fans also have high expectations for them. It's called being a fan. What don't you say that to seth's fan too. Why is the focus/hate always geared toward ambrose


----------



## Bryan D.

Dunno if it has been posted yet but here it goes: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/do-you-believe-there-is-a-weak-link-in-the-shield

Bullshit


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bryan D. said:


> Dunno if it has been posted yet but here it goes: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/do-you-believe-there-is-a-weak-link-in-the-shield
> 
> Bullshit


No it's true. Remember kayfabe wise, right now Ambrose IS the weak link. He's been going off and costing the team matches. So the poll result is accurate. Realistically speaking of course it isn't true but storyline wise it fits.


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> So what? Sandow's, dolph's or Cody's fans also have high expectations for them. It's called being a fan. What don't you say that to seth's fan too. Why is the focus/hate always geared toward ambrose


I apologize if it comes across as hate. I'm wondering what is it that the few who think Ambrose might surpass a Rowdy Roddy Piper level sees in him. Another wrestler I see Ambrose having a similiar type career to is Jake The Snake Roberts.


----------



## Lariatoh!

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think this pic is prophesying the end of the match to come on monday.


Those gloves! Is Rollins from the future?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

People arguing over who's best between Reigns and Ambrose are bonkers because both of them are fighting for second place in the "Best Member of the Shield" category. 

*says the shameless Rollins mark/whore (depending on what mood I'm in)*


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> People arguing over who's best between Reigns and Ambrose are bonkers because both of them are fighting for second place in the "Best Member of the Shield" category.
> 
> *says the shameless Rollins mark/whore (depending on what mood I'm in)*


Lol,,I won't argue with you though, I like seth.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Am I the only one who thinks Seth is the best looking member of the Shield? Dem Nordic features!


----------



## SubZero3:16

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Seth is the best looking member of the Shield? Dem Nordic features!


He's Armenian. :side:


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> People arguing over who's best between Reigns and Ambrose are bonkers because both of them are fighting for second place in the "Best Member of the Shield" category.
> 
> *says the shameless Rollins mark/whore (depending on what mood I'm in)*


I've got my eyes on you now angel :side::avit::avit:

nah, I like Sethy a lot though so you're safe for now until Ambrose destroys him then I'll start to rub it in a lil


----------



## Telos

cindel25 said:


> Yep...after he's done talking, you'll know the date, place and time the SEX takes place along with the exact trajectory of when COMMUNITY DICK will meet the Vagina, how many thrust, grunts, goans, moans, and the whispering of sweet dirty sexy words in your ear.
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT! :clap


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cindel25 again.

This thread :lol


----------



## Telos

Also Dean getting tagged out at the beginning of the 6-man tag, and losing his shit and kicking the barricade :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Also Dean getting tagged out at the beginning of the 6-man tag, and losing his shit and kicking the barricade :lmao


Dean throwing his little tantrums is always a pleasure to see.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's Armenian. :side:


Huh... I can see it...


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's Armenian. :side:


Wonder how he got the last name Lopez though


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Wonder how he got the last name Lopez though


Idk he lives in America and all that stuff is fucked here. I'm Mexican and my last name is Lucas :no:


----------



## Frantics

tbp82 said:


> Talk of a Reigns push and him main eventing while Ambrose and Rollins get pushed down the card is a legit discussion for a Shield thread. If you look at the history of WWE people who look like Reigns (big muscular etc) get more chances than those who don't. To quote Jim Ross blog big guy with talent has a better chance than smaller guy with talent. That doesn't make someone a hater when their making logical statements based on the history of WWE.


Nah I agree with you, I'm not saying haha he is automatically going to be the best wwe wrestler, he could make it to that level at some point and obviously, wwe likes the big wrestlers, but one thing is for sure, ambrose isn't small compared to reigns he is pretty damn muscular but yeah o agree cause I do like reigns myself but Ambrose is my fave, we will see how it goes I'm the future, you have to admit though, all 3 of them are great athletes


----------



## Jimshine

This whole Ambrose weak link thing is such bullshit.

I know it's kayfabe and it's obvious to everyone who's not a complete mook that Ambrose is a better wrestler than Reigns, Ambrose is fine playing the role- I'm sure he is fully aware he's a better in the ring than Reigns but simply doesn't mind being portrayed as 'inferior' for the sake of the show (and his buddy getting a super push afterwards) 

The real debate, which everyone is so keen on avoiding (for the sake of keeping the peace I'm sure) is : Who is the better wrestler- Ambrose or Rollins? 

My vote : Ambrose. 

Rollins is extremely talented, and in the ring he _does_ have the edge on Ambrose- but that doesn't make him a better wrestler. It's a combination of a shit load of factors, and Ambrose has his number 95% of those factors.


----------



## Bushmaster

Reservoir Angel said:


> People arguing over who's best between Reigns and Ambrose are bonkers because both of them are fighting for second place in the "Best Member of the Shield" category.
> 
> *says the shameless Rollins mark/whore (depending on what mood I'm in)*


Rollins is indeed the best, it's just most of the girls here wanna get with crazy Dean or dominating Reigns. They don't wanna hook up with nice guy Seth.


Rollins has been my favorite from day one, i like his look alot. More than Reigns or Ambrose actually, and when it gets to wrestling it is a no contest. In the beginning whenever he talked i kept seeing people tell him to not talk or how atrocious he was, when i actually thought he was decent. There is a reason he gets more mic time than Reigns, he is close to being a complete package too alongside Ambrose.

And Rollins is the better wrestler Jim. But opinions are opinions, i am sure that even the biggest Ambrose marks think Rollins is the better wrestler though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> Rollins is indeed the best, it's just most of the girls here wanna get with crazy Dean or dominating Reigns. *They don't wanna hook up with nice guy Seth.*


I think it's because we've all figured out that Seth doesn't play for our team. :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

Jimshine said:


> This whole Ambrose weak link thing is such bullshit.
> 
> I know it's kayfabe and it's obvious to everyone who's not a complete mook that Ambrose is a better wrestler than Reigns, Ambrose is fine playing the role- I'm sure he is fully aware he's a better in the ring than Reigns but simply doesn't mind being portrayed as 'inferior' for the sake of the show (and his buddy getting a super push afterwards)
> 
> The real debate, which everyone is so keen on avoiding (for the sake of keeping the peace I'm sure) is : Who is the better wrestler- Ambrose or Rollins?
> 
> My vote : Ambrose.
> 
> Rollins is extremely talented, and in the ring he _does_ have the edge on Ambrose- but that doesn't make him a better wrestler. It's a combination of a shit load of factors, and Ambrose has his number 95% of those factors.


I mean I love Dean Ambrose a shit ton, I mean my avatar, sig? Duh, he's my favorite wrestler ever. But I will admit that Seth is a better wrestler. I mean in the ring because I mean... Dean's promos speak for themselves. And also Dean is not that behind seth, the matches that they had back on FCW... Yeah.



Deptford said:


> Idk he lives in America and all that stuff is fucked here. I'm Mexican and my last name is Lucas :no:


Lol, I'm Mexican and my last name is Angeles. I like it though, I don't want one of those generic ugly Mexican last names.


----------



## Asenath

Telos said:


> Wonder how he got the last name Lopez though


According to his Art of Wrestling interview, Lopez is his stepfather's surname. No relationship with the bio-dad, very close with the stepfather.


----------



## NO!

tbp82 said:


> Talk of a Reigns push and him main eventing while Ambrose and Rollins get pushed down the card is a legit discussion for a Shield thread. If you look at the history of WWE people who look like Reigns (big muscular etc) get more chances than those who don't. To quote Jim Ross blog big guy with talent has a better chance than smaller guy with talent. That doesn't make someone a hater when their making logical statements based on the history of WWE.


As much as I hate talking about size, isn't Dean taller than Reigns? For whatever reason, I found myself comparing their heights when they were in the ring on the last episode of Raw, and I hardly noticed any difference at all. All three of them are pretty muscular, too. Giving one guy the push because of size really wouldn't make much sense in this case. Anyways, all three of them have main event potential IMO.


----------



## kronos96

Asenath said:


> According to his Art of Wrestling interview, Lopez is his stepfather's surname. No relationship with the bio-dad, very close with the stepfather.


That's interesting. 



NO! said:


> As much as I hate talking about size, isn't Dean taller than Reigns? For whatever reason, I found myself comparing their heights when they were in the ring on the last episode of Raw, and I hardly noticed any difference at all. All three of them are pretty muscular, too. Giving one guy the push because of size really wouldn't make much sense in this case. Anyways, all three of them have main event potential IMO.


Actually, ambrose is a relatively small guy, close to Cena's height. He is probably wearing lifts most of the time so that he doesn't get overshadowed.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well, height or not, as far as body mass goes all three men are pretty big in their own right. It's never really good enough with some fans unless they're a Brock/Batista/Big-E/etc. build.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

kronos96 said:


> Actually, ambrose is a relatively small guy, close to Cena's height. He is probably wearing lifts most of the time so that he doesn't get overshadowed.



Actually no. He's not near Cena's height. I know a girl who has met Dean on many occasions and she's 6'0 1/2 tall and he was a few inches taller than her. So he is a legit 6'4.


----------



## CALΔMITY

God I'm short just like that chick. I can only imagine what it would be like to be towered by those guys.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

This happened today at the househsow in Hampton. 
https://twitter.com/fucktronics/status/419662487274160128
_Reigns was playing up to the crowd and got us to cheer him then he swatted us off and told us shut up_


----------



## kronos96

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Actually no. He's not near Cena's height. I know a girl who has met Dean on many occasions and she's 6'0 1/2 tall and he was a few inches taller than her. So he is a legit 6'4.


 I guess that makes Seth and Roman a legit 6'5" and 6'7" respectively. :lmao Give me fcking break.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Think about it. Roman Reigns has not really lost a 1 on 1 fight to anyone, has never been pinned (except one time I recall in a multi-man match in which he was hit hit with multiple finishers in a row). Reigns is always the one to get the glory in all of what The Shield does. The camera zooms up mostly on him always. He rarely eats a good beatdown, like Rollins does. He always gets the finishing spot. He eliminated 4 guys at Survivor Series. 

We know he isn't more talented than neither Ambrose or Rollins; that may have to do with the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are 2 of the best pro wrestlers in the world but anyways. Lots of competition. Ambrose handles a mic way better than Reigns. Rollins is light years ahead in the ring. Reigns has the look, and the background, and gets the big push. You think it's fair? Does it make you a little mad? Discuss.


----------



## Aficionado

Arguing over the guys heights again are we? Cool. I believe their billed heights are fairly close to their true heights, give or take an inch. Ambrose is easily the same height as Triple H. Reigns is about the same while Rollins is a couple inches shorter.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The way they're blatantly positioning him over Rollins and Ambrose is very annoying. I'm not surprised by it tho, its how they do things.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It does kinda annoy me a little bit seeing one guy get the most focus, especially being a fan of Rollins but I understand why they're protecting Reigns so much. Hes the guy they see the most potential in out of the Shield and that's understandable. Although I do hope they have plans for all _three_ members of the Shield and it's not a case of one guy getting a huge push while the other two are left out in the cold.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I think it's the same old "He got the big guy look that we love so much!" . I don't even go by the fact he's "The Rock" cousin because so are The Usos and they aren't getting pushed. So yea it kinda makes me angry that they're being bias.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It can annoy you all you want, but the fact is: he's the most over guy of the three.

If your logic is DB is the most over guy on the roster, thus he deserves his main event push, then that same logic applies to The Shield, Reigns is the most over guy of the three. Right now Rollins is my favorite of the three, but saying pushing the most over guy out of The Shield members annoys you means you're a hypocrite if you want Bryan pushed for the same reason, no offense.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Im kinda in a rush but in short yeah, the guy hasnt shown me anything, medicore in ring, poor if any mic skills and he doesnt oooze charisma like ambrose and rollins do, im not ambrose' biggest fan but him and definetly rollins are far far superior to reigns, guy has a sick spear, but come on, 1 move....main event guy? not gonna end well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

"Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?"










My body is ready for a solid RR push. Dude's got the look of a star, will develop on the mic and the ring in due time and his spear is a certifiable method of execution in all 50 states and all off-shore territories. The only gripe I have is his name. Leakee = Much more unique and a nice nod to his Samoan roots and infamous family.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Well for starters Dean Ambrose is shit in the ring, not one of the best pro wrestlers in the world. Rollins IS the best worker in the Shield, but he's also the smallest member. If someone in the Shield is going to take a beating it's gonna be him. 

I don't have a problem with Reigns getting a push at all. You're making it sound like Ambrose and Reigns get nothing. The Shield got a push. If boils down to who they have bigger plans for and that's obviously Reigns. I DON'T think his push will be as quick as hyped. But he's shown he's a great learner. Yes, the Shield has hid his flaws, but it's also done the same for the other two. Reigns has done nothing to fuck up so far. 

Rollins is a good worker, but HONESTLY, he's not a main eventer in his current form. It's not even so much him being undersized he just isn't that special outside of ring work. Ambrose seems to be able to talk, but he's similar to Bray Wyatt in a way. Eventually he's gotta get in the ring and he's nothing spectacular there. Reigns has a great look and if they pace things at a rate he can learn at that he has great potential. They do need to get him in more singles matches and get some good big man moves in his set, but if booked right he can at least be as big as Ryback was in 2012, hopefully they don't botch it from there.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I am happy they are pushing Roman Reigns over Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.I haven't been impressed so far with Ambrose.Rollins is good in the ring though.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Nope. Only people that are mad are indy marks and geeks.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The only thing that ticks me off is the constant praise Dean Ambrose has been getting for his time in WWE on this forum.He hasn't done anything impressive so far yet gets praised like how he is going to be one of the greatest heels of all time etc etc


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> Nope. Only people that are mad are indy marks and geeks.


I'm not an indy mark and I'm pretty upset. Not everyone is an indy mark you know. Wish people would stop saying that. My little brother favorite of The Shield is Seth Rollins. Guess that makes him an Indy mark? :no:

Ignorance.......


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Honestly, it's really the best way to get SOMEONE from the collective in the main event. In my opinion any stable that doesn't end in a world title is a failure. I DON'T think that with the shield because they've been portrayed more as capable henchmen, but the stable will be a failure to me if it doesn't result in a main event push for someone. It's a lot easier to focus on getting at least one guy over than getting all 3 over. So making it a vehicle to get one of them over is smart. They chose Reigns. (Which is debatable since he's been getting more hype online than on TV. Besides survivor series I don't see a incident where he's been pushed more. Hell, Ambrose is the one with a belt.)


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It's a little annoying how they're blatantly starting to position him over Ambrose and Rollins now but I can understand why to some degree. The guy looks like a legit badass and seems like he will only get better over time. I'm just hoping they'll give Ambrose and Rollins they're own pushes too and won't get completely thrown to the wayside.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Not at all. Reigns has the perfect combination of size, look, and presance. Hes solid enough on the mic and solid enough in the ring to hold his own with the John Cena's of the world. The skys the limit for Reigns I just hope He or WWE don't mess it up.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The only thing that ticks me off is the constant praise Dean Ambrose has been getting for his time in WWE on this forum.He hasn't done anything impressive so far yet gets praised like how he is going to be one of the greatest heels of all time etc etc


True. What's so good about him? I remember back on Bleacher Report some was calling him the GOAT for the USA Championship. That's a disgrace to the title.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

This will soon turn into a Roman Reigns hate thread. 
Anyway, the push doesn't bother me. I just hope they don't do too much too fast.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



TheGmGoken said:


> I'm not an indy mark and I'm pretty upset. Not everyone is an indy mark you know. Wish people would stop saying that. My little brother favorite of The Shield is Seth Rollins. Guess that makes him an Indy mark? :no:
> 
> Ignorance.......


It's not ignorance. Don't speak on what you don't know. The other members, mainly Ambrose have a huge indy following. The rest of the fans are simply geeks that can't accept the fact that Reigns has the best look out of the group.

Truth hurts.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I'm Mexican and my last name is Angeles. I like it though, I don't want one of those generic ugly Mexican last names.


I always wanted a more Mexican name! Ugh. I agree about Rodriguez and Gonzalez and Lopez and stuff though lol.
You have a really good Mexican last name imo. lol 
I have no idea how my family ended up with such a vanilla name. And to top it off they gave me a white first name too for no reason :side:


kronos96 said:


> Actually, ambrose is a relatively small guy, close to Cena's height. He is probably wearing lifts most of the time so that he doesn't get overshadowed.


I always knew Ambrose was short but he looks taller than I imagined him to be in this pic. Maybe the girl is just short but I like short Ambrose and if he's actually over 6'1 or something that kind of messes with my dreamz... :sad:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Ashly said:


> This will soon turn into a Roman Reigns hate thread.
> Anyway, the push doesn't bother me. I just hope they don't do too much too fast.


If they aren't going to do HHH vs Bryan,I wish they can do Reigns vs HHH.It can be similar to Batista vs HHH.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The only thing that ticks me off is the constant praise Dean Ambrose has been getting for his time in WWE on this forum.He hasn't done anything impressive so far yet gets praised like how he is going to be one of the greatest heels of all time etc etc


His psychology is great in the ring. I like his mannerisms in his matches.

As far as Reigns getting the push, he's a big guy who can actually work. It's like Vince's wet dream so of course he's gonna push him.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> It's not ignorance. Don't speak on what you don't know. The other members, mainly Ambrose have a huge indy following. The rest of the fans are simply geeks that can't accept the fact that Reigns has the best look out of the group.
> 
> Truth hurts.



I know about the Indy Marks. I've been on Bleacher Report which got more marks than here. I'm saying that you was IGNORANT to say only Indie Mark and Geeks don't approve of Regins. I gave you an example with my brother. I can list more if you want. They ain't Indy Marks and aren't wrestling geeks. You got NO EXCUSES there. It's just people's OPINION.

When you don't know the truth. You sound ignorant. Which you just prove this statement.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Why would it? He's the one who should be getting the push.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



TheGmGoken said:


> I know about the Indy Marks. I've been on Bleacher Report which got more marks than here. I'm saying that you was IGNORANT to say only Indie Mark and Geeks don't approve of Regins. I gave you an example with my brother. I can list more if you want. They ain't Indy Marks and aren't wrestling geeks. You got NO EXCUSES there. It's just people's OPINION.
> 
> When you don't know the truth. You sound ignorant. Which you just prove this statement.


I don't give a fuck about your brother's opinion nor do I sound ignorant. The fuck outta here with that.

Most logical level headed people would push Reigns over the other two Shield members. Ambrose isn't anything in the ring even though he can talk, Rollins is ok, but Reigns as the best aura, the best image, and some nice explosiveness in the ring. It's clear as day yet some people who are bias marks can't get over seeing their favorite wrestler being pushed aside for someone else. That's their fault.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'm a Roman Reigns fan,so am absolutely ecstatic over his push:mark:However,I won't deny the talent of the other two and hope they attain the optimum heights in the WWE


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> I don't give a fuck about your brother's opinion nor do I sound ignorant. The fuck outta here with that.
> 
> Most logical level headed people would push Reigns over the other two Shield members. Ambrose isn't anything in the ring even though he can talk, Rollins is ok, but Reigns as the best aura, the best image, and some nice explosiveness in the ring. It's clear as day yet some people who are bias marks can't get over seeing their favorite wrestler being pushed aside for someone else. That's their fault.



But there is NO NEED to call anyone that's a fan of Rollins and Ambrose an Indy Mark. THAT's the part that's ignorant. So yes you DID say ignorant. 

Think before you speak.


----------



## Frantics

Deptford said:


> I always wanted a more Mexican name! Ugh. I agree about Rodriguez and Gonzalez and Lopez and stuff though lol.
> You have a really good Mexican last name imo. lol
> I have no idea how my family ended up with such a vanilla name. And to top it off they gave me a white first name too for no reason :side:
> 
> 
> I always knew Ambrose was short but he looks taller than I imagined him to be in this pic. Maybe the girl is just short but I like short Ambrose and if he's actually over 6'1 or something that kind of messes with my dreamz... :sad:


Yeah dean is 6'4, I know for 2 reasons, 1 being the fact that they have his heigh on wwe.com and 2 being the fact that my cousin just so happens to be "lance storm" and he I think manages them/tells them what's going to happen and so My cousin took me to the shows before and I met them multiple times ^^. And he told me his height before


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The trio is the best pushed faction in the WWE in a long, long time. Each member's strengths have been played up significantly and they're all pretty much equally over. 

Sure Ambrose and Rollins get pinned more - but that's believable at this point. However, Ambrose is still the main mouthpiece, being given chances on commentary to sell his character and the faction. I don't see any reason for Ambrose fans to be complaining about. 

Plus Rollins has already been in 2 singles matches with the top 2 babyfaces in the company. Most guys on the roster would kill for that spot. He jobbed to the two most strongly booked WWE wrestlers and wasn't squashed by either of them ... Um yah. I don't see any reason for Rollins fans to be complaining either.

I have no quips about Reigns getting the monster push of the three however. WWE needs athletic and charismatic big guys because ultimately that's what sells feuds and engages fans. Very few things have been more epic than Roman Reigns staring down potential foes and being held back. Would love to see him destroy people in the ring.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns is great and is my favorite member but I'm not really liking how they're booking him above the Shield. It's devaluing the group and as a result I've lost a lot of interest in what used to be my favorite act in the company. Obviously working with HHH jr. (CM Punk) doesn't help matters either.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

One of them is going to get pushed.It might well as be Reigns.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> I don't give a fuck about your brother's opinion nor do I sound ignorant. The fuck outta here with that.
> 
> Most logical level headed people would push Reigns over the other two Shield members. Ambrose isn't anything in the ring even though he can talk, Rollins is ok, but Reigns as the best aura, the best image, and some nice explosiveness in the ring. It's clear as day yet some people who are bias marks can't get over seeing their favorite wrestler being pushed aside for someone else. That's their fault.


While I agree with you 100% you're being a little harsh in your assement of non-reigns fans. But, you're right there's no logical reason to not push Reigns over Ambrose and Rollins. Reigns has ALL the tools to be a main event guy in WWE while the other two do not.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No...

Atleast they have confidence in someone...* I hope Roman Reigns succeeds.
*
WWE can easily make anyone they want a star...it's wrestling...make a guy look good and eventually fans will buy into it.

Not to mention they could easily get bored with Reigns in by next year...

For fucks sake Fandango's debut was hyped by WWE...he gets the Fandango image hung over the ring,and it appears that Vince got bored with him...say what you want about him but he takes his character seriously..really embraces it.

At this point i'm itching for someone to be made a star...who was the last star WWE built? Orton?Batista?...

I'm not counting Punk or Bryan...those guys clearly forced the WWE's hand.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> It's not ignorance. Don't speak on what you don't know. The other members, mainly Ambrose have a huge indy following. The rest of the fans are simply geeks that can't accept the fact that Reigns has the best look out of the group.
> 
> Truth hurts.


Fine...but why does Ambrose have the biggest female fanbase out of the three? :austin3


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



O Fenômeno said:


> WWE can easily make anyone they want a star...it's wrestling...make a guy look good and eventually fans will buy into it.


:delrio


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Alo0oy said:


> :delrio


:durant3

Yeah you got me..


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



O Fenômeno said:


> Fine...but why does Ambrose have the biggest female fanbase out of the three?


He does?


----------



## Telos

Asenath said:


> According to his Art of Wrestling interview, Lopez is his stepfather's surname. No relationship with the bio-dad, very close with the stepfather.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Green rep for you.


----------



## animus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I really don't understand the uproar here. Reigns has the presence that he's just going to whoop someone's ass. He's a fucking beast. And it's not like Rollins and Ambrose won't be stars. Speaking of Ambrose, after all the hype surrounding the guy, I'm really not a fan of him yet. While the Shield has helped get him over, has the Shield prevented him to showcase his abilities as an individual?


----------



## Broadside

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The guy's very talented and coming along well for his overall experience. Does the heavy push annoy me? No. I only hope they keep Ambrose and Reigns just as strong when the eventual split occurs.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Yes.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Not sure I'd call the push 'heavy.' But he's the most over of the three, so naturally it's the wise choice to push him. I think they should push like Austin, a slow burning push throughout the year and then he wins the Rumble next year and main events Wrestlemania...assuming of course his push goes really well.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



#Mark said:


> Reigns is great and is my favorite member but I'm not really liking how they're booking him above the Shield. It's devaluing the group and as a result I've lost a lot of interest in what used to be my favorite act in the company. Obviously working with *HHH jr. (CM Punk)* doesn't help matters either.


:HHH2 unk2 :lol


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Not sure I'd call the push 'heavy.' But he's the most over of the three, so naturally it's the wise choice to push him. I think they should push like Austin, a slow burning push throughout the year and then he wins the Rumble next year and main events Wrestlemania...assuming of course his push goes really well.


I would rather have Reigns be given The Batista push rather than the push Stone Cold received.A feud with HHH can do wonders to Reigns


----------



## Asenath

On the height issue, Ambrose has terrible posture. He knocks an inch or so off the way he _looks_ by slouching.



Telos said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me. Green rep for you.


You're welcome! You really should listen to the Tyler Black AOW. He was in full-blown babyface mode.


----------



## Griever11

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



animus said:


> I really don't understand the uproar here. Reigns has the presence that he's just going to whoop someone's ass. He's a fucking beast. And it's not like Rollins and Ambrose won't be stars. Speaking of Ambrose, after all the hype surrounding the guy, I'm really not a fan of him yet. While the Shield has helped get him over, has the Shield prevented him to showcase his abilities as an individual?


I thought the same thing about Ambrose. Being in the Shield has definitely helped him get over but I also feel like it's almost held him back since he seems like more of a natural loner than someone who would want to be part of a group. Ambrose's main strength is his ability to talk and he doesn't get to do that nearly as often as he should which I think is part of the reason why he's not making as big of an impact as Reigns is right now.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Alo0oy said:


> It can annoy you all you want, but the fact is: he's the most over guy of the three.
> 
> If your logic is DB is the most over guy on the roster, thus he deserves his main event push, then that same logic applies to The Shield, Reigns is the most over guy of the three. Right now Rollins is my favorite of the three, but saying pushing the most over guy out of The Shield members annoys you means you're a hypocrite if you want Bryan pushed for the same reason, no offense.


Wanna bet that Reigns will be a huge failure, no matter how hard the wwe tries to push him ? The guy won't be a success, at best he'll be a sheamus part 2 (who went from unbeatable WHC to being in pre-ppv matches)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

^I think Dean Ambrose should consider himself lucky he is in a stable that got such a huge push.Otherwise,he would have been struggling in the midcard right now.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

*It was obvious how highly the thought of him from the day the Shield debuted, siding him with 2 "indie darlings" to hep him get over that bit quicker and they were right to, the guy is a beat and seems to realy be coming along well.*


----------



## septurum

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

He is obviously the guy they are gonna push big time as a main eventer after The Shield disbands, so why not get a headstart on his push now?


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The only thing that ticks me off are the idiots running this company.

Ambrose and Rollins are easily better than Reigns. However this company doesn't really care who is talented and pushes people for entire different reasons.

And some people act surprised how this company puts a terrible product every year.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'm not ticked off. But of the three guys in the Shield, Reigns is my least favorite by far.

But it's been obvious from the beginning that Roman would end up with the biggest push, if only because of his size and family connections. 

The Shield was just a tool WWE used to get Roman over and more "ring ready". I doubt if they could care less about the other guys in the group.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'm angry that they're pushing him heavily based on his look, because he is still green in the ring and on the microphone. I want him to become a huge star, but not at such a young age where he can learn more.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



celticjobber said:


> I'm not ticked off. But of the three guys in the Shield, Reigns is my least favorite by far.
> 
> But it's been obvious from the beginning that Roman would end up with the biggest push, if only because of his size and family connections.
> 
> The Shield was just a tool WWE used to get Roman over and more "ring ready". I doubt if they could care less about the other guys in the group.


That's something that a lot have thought since day 1. If you look at it that's exactly what it was a tool to get their guy over. Everyone talks about how well The Shields been booked but that great booking was because they had Reigns a guy they wanted to get over. I liked Reigns from FCW as Leakee but I knew he was bigtime the episode of FCW when Summer Rae brought him out and he had the suit on that promo sold me on him.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

TheVipersGirl said:


> This happened today at the househsow in Hampton.
> https://twitter.com/fucktronics/status/419662487274160128
> _Reigns was playing up to the crowd and got us to cheer him then he swatted us off and told us shut up_


:lmao dat Reigns 



















Here is something to get things going :lol


Why do all the fun things happen in here when I'm offline :side:

And there's talk about heights again?:lol I don't care about Dean his height I would still love him if he had the same height as Rey Mysterio


I loved SD this week, Dean and his GOAT commenting owning Micael Cole as usually. the tag team match was great, even though we have seen it so many times I still like the combo of the uso's, Reigns and Rollins. The main event :banderas Punk has been sloppy recently but this week he was awesome.


----------



## Rossyross

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Only the indy hipsters are getting buthurt over Ambrose and Rollins. Rollins is the most marketable, deal with it.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No, he's more over and will be much bigger star than what Rollins or Ambrose will ever be.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

considering he is below average in the ring and on the mic, yes.

They could have made Seth or Ambrose eliminate 4 guys at SS and it would have given them the same legitimacy that Reigns now has.. yes he does have the look, but the way they are protecting him is ridiculous


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

some people need to get over the little technical wrestlers, its the guys with the size and legit looks that draw and lead the company. Rollins will have his place in the mid card, Ambrose has the ability to be an amazing upper mid card talent who wins the wwe world heavyweight championship of the wwe universe one day but Reigns is the MAN he is the star he has the look and he will be great whether you like it or not.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'll laugh my ass off if they push Reigns to being a top guy and he bails to do movies like his cousin.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

He reminds me of Batista for some reason. I can see him main eventing soon.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



TomasThunder619 said:


> *He reminds me of Batista for some reason.* I can see him main eventing soon.


Same here.Maybe that's why they are pushing him.


----------



## Da MastaMind

Absolutely not. He's a beast. Has charisma. Has a good look. And The Rock is his cousin.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> some people need to get over the little technical wrestlers, its the guys with the size and legit looks that draw and lead the company. Rollins will have his place in the mid card, Ambrose has the ability to be an amazing upper mid card talent who wins the wwe world heavyweight championship of the wwe universe one day but Reigns is the MAN he is the star he has the look and he will be great whether you like it or not.


you and everyone who thinks that way represent everything wrong with the sport/art of professional wrestling.

Why should you A WRESTLING FAN BE HAPPY ABOUT THIS? Do you work for the WWE ? Do you care how much a guy draws ? are you one of those guys that say SummerSlam was the best PPV of 2013 but Bryan shouldn't get a push because you blame him for the low buys? 
WTF is wrong with you ? 
IF YOU ENJOYED THAT PPV, WHY DO YOU EVEN CARE HOW MUCH IT DREW ? 

I care about who entertains the most, who wrestlers the best, I don't give a crap about who draws the most or who looks the best, yes he is going to get pushed the most, do I have to like it ? no I don't.
I have every right to complain that two guys more talented than Reigns in the wrestling department are not booked as strongly because he has " the look or family background.." 

most of you don't care about women wrestling, but for those who do, how upset are were you when WWE would push the next untalented bimbo posing for playboy during WM Season( Hemme, Ashley, Maria?)..we knew it was coming ,but we didn't have to accept it , we had every right to complain. 

Bottom Line is , if you enjoy Roman Reigns , fine good for you, you can say that's the reason you want him to be pushed .
But to say that you enjoy Rollins/Ambrose more, yet at the same time say you "WANT" Reigns to be pushed above them because he has "the look" is ridiculous, why do you even care ?


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'm not upset at all because Reigns is the one who should be pushed. People are being biased because they're Ambrose and Rollins marks. I love the shield as a group, my family member even wrestled with Rollins in ring of honor so im a huge fan but you guys hate on reigns. Your acting like Ambrose and rolliins are gods while reigns is the next khali. Reigns has EASILY the most upside to him and most potential to be a star. He is a solid worker who doesn't botch and is a decent mic worker from what I have seen. He also has the look of a legit bad ass. This is 2014 they want wrestling to be believable. Reigns has the size and brings physicality to the ring, the spear is one of the most devistating moves in the business. You really expect Ambrose to Destroy 4 people in a survivor series match give me a break lol. It wouldn't be believable honestly and doesn't fit his character. There is a reason reigns is the most over and that's because he is a star in the making. He just has the it factor and lets not forget his family is a huge plus in we politics. He has improved significantly since joining the roster. Ambrose on the other hand who is supposedly so much better then reigns seems to be regressing from what he should be or atleast compared to how hyped he was. But honestly you can be upset but it won't help because reigns will be the star to emerge from the shield and will be the first to reach the ME.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Some of you clearly don't understand the business.

He has the lookz = deserves it. 

I'm wondering who in the hell said that for the first time and then everyone chew upon it. Well it doesn't matter, because people are sheep and can't think for themselves. I don't see his look as being more impressive than the one of Ambrose and Rollins.

And let's not even disscus how someone deserves something, because of his look/size/family connection.

People are dumb.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



etrbaby said:


> you and everyone who thinks that way represent everything wrong with the sport/art of professional wrestling.
> 
> Why should you A WRESTLING FAN BE HAPPY ABOUT THIS? Do you work for the WWE ? Do you care how much a guy draws ? are you one of those guys that say SummerSlam was the best PPV of 2013 but Bryan shouldn't get a push because you blame him for the low buys?
> WTF is wrong with you ?
> IF YOU ENJOYED THAT PPV, WHY DO YOU EVEN CARE HOW MUCH IT DREW ?
> 
> I care about who entertains the most, who wrestlers the best, I don't give a crap about who draws the most or who looks the best, yes he is going to get pushed the most, do I have to like it ? no I don't.
> I have every right to complain that two guys more talented than Reigns in the wrestling department are not booked as strongly because he has " the look or family background.."
> 
> most of you don't care about women wrestling, but for those who do, how upset are were you when WWE would push the next untalented bimbo posing for playboy during WM Season( Hemme, Ashley, Maria?)..we knew it was coming ,but we didn't have to accept it , we had every right to complain.
> 
> Bottom Line is , if you enjoy Roman Reigns , fine good for you, you can say that's the reason you want him to be pushed .
> But to say that you enjoy Rollins/Ambrose more, yet at the same time say you "WANT" Reigns to be pushed above them because he has "the look" is ridiculous, why do you even care ?


I like main eventers who are 6 foot 3 and above and have a big build, they look legitimate and like actual heavyweights and enjoy a brawling style of wrestling. The little technical guys have their spot for sure and I like them to but I prefer them in the mid card with the occasional giant killer storyline push. 

As far as drawing is concerned I want the WWE to be viewed in a positive way, having skinny weaklings like Punk and Christian as champions makes the ''sport'' look like a joke. NBA and NFL players are way bigger than those two, way more athletic, a guy like Reigns can fit in anywhere in the sporting world. I don't want WWE to be a little fringe niche show, I want it to look as legit as possible. 

As far as the women are concerned, I don't give a shit about the quality of their matches, hotter the better please.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> I like main eventers who are 6 foot 3 and above and have a big build, they look legitimate and like actual heavyweights and enjoy a brawling style of wrestling. The little technical guys have their spot for sure and I like them to but I prefer them in the mid card with the occasional giant killer storyline push.
> 
> As far as drawing is concerned I want the WWE to be viewed in a positive way, having skinny weaklings like Punk and Christian as champions makes the ''sport'' look like a joke. NBA and NFL players are way bigger than those two, way more athletic, a guy like Reigns can fit in anywhere in the sporting world. I don't want WWE to be a little fringe niche show, I want it to look as legit as possible.
> 
> As far as the women are concerned, I don't give a shit about the quality of their matches, hotter the better please.


Oh, you like untalented big guys and hot clueless women that do streptease.

How nice!

Wish I had such a unique taste.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



FalseKing said:


> Some of you clearly don't understand the business.
> 
> He has the lookz = deserves it.
> 
> I'm wondering who in the hell said that for the first time and then everyone chew upon it. Well it doesn't matter, because people are sheep and can't think for themselves. I don't see his look as being more impressive than the one of Ambrose and Rollins.
> 
> And let's not even disscus how someone deserves something, because of his look/size/family connection.
> 
> People are dumb.


The rock, stone cold, hogan, the undertaker were not the greatest technical wrestlers still they will be legends. How does size not matter if your trying to make your product look legit size does matter I mean seriously if Daniel Bryan goes over clean over Brock lesnar your product doesn't look good. Same with the look at it factor you gotta remember wrestlers are actors. Take a movie you want a legit bad ass for your lead roll who gonna cast the rock or Daniel Bryan? I'm not a sheep I just understand business and how to make a product look good. ROH has much better technical wrestlers but WWE makes way more money. This is how business works


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> *I like main eventers who are 6 foot 3 and above and have a big build, they look legitimate and like actual heavyweights and enjoy a brawling style of wrestling. The little technical guys have their spot for sure and I like them to but I prefer them in the mid card with the occasional giant killer storyline push.
> 
> As far as drawing is concerned I want the WWE to be viewed in a positive way, having skinny weaklings like Punk and Christian as champions makes the ''sport'' look like a joke. NBA and NFL players are way bigger than those two, way more athletic, a guy like Reigns can fit in anywhere in the sporting world. I don't want WWE to be a little fringe niche show, I want it to look as legit as possible.
> *
> As far as the women are concerned, I don't give a shit about the quality of their matches, hotter the better please.


Fair enough.
It's the complete opposite for me, I really don't care how real and beast-like look a guy has.
There is no weight class in WWE like UFC, everyone knows the results are predetermined and accepts that fact. 
As for as you comment that you want WWE to look as legit as possible, since I don't see it EVER looking legit, that's the biggest reason I don't care for someone's look/size, I just want the best ring worker with decent charisma and mic skills to be champions given the most time ( yes meaning guys like Punk, Christian, Bryan..ect) 
Having guys like Batista, Reigns, Goldberg..ect those guys do nothing for me, have guys like that brawl for like 10 min each show and I'd gladly skip it.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



etrbaby said:


> Fair enough.
> It's the complete opposite for me, I really don't care how real and beast-like look a guy has.
> There is no weight class in WWE like UFC, everyone knows the results are predetermined and accepts that fact.
> As for as you comment that you want WWE to look as legit as possible, since I don't see it EVER looking legit, that's the biggest reason I don't care for someone's look/size, I just want the best ring worker with decent charisma and mic skills to be champions given the most time ( yes meaning guys like Punk, Christian, Bryan..ect)
> Having guys like Batista, Reigns, Goldberg..ect those guys do nothing for me, have guys like that brawl for like 10 min each show and I'd gladly skip it.


Then you should tune into ROH. Because Vince has and will always push the beast over the guy with 100 moves and I don't mean that disrespectful only because that's how it will always be


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Headliner said:


> Nope. Only people that are mad are indy marks and geeks.


/thread


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think it's because we've all figured out that Seth doesn't play for our team. :cool2


This is also a big factor in why I like him so much. Because of the 3 of them, my gaydar says Seth is the most likely to be into my kind of naughty. :agree:

A hopeless man can dream, can't he?


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It doesn't bother me. While I'd agree that Rollins and Ambrose are more talented than Reigns, when you look at the 3 of them, Reigns is the most obvious one to be a main eventer. As long as Ambrose and Rollins aren't forgotten about, I don't mind.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



JaffaTheHeel said:


> It doesn't bother me. While I'd agree that Rollins and Ambrose are more talented than Reigns, when you look at the 3 of them, Reigns is the most obvious one to be a main eventer. As long as Ambrose and Rollins aren't forgotten about, I don't mind.


Exactly, and why would any of that make you upset. At least they're pushing younger talent after getting cena, punk, show and or ton pushed down our throats the last few years


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> This is also a big factor in why I like him so much. Because of the 3 of them, my gaydar says Seth is the most likely to be into my kind of naughty. :agree:
> 
> A hopeless man can dream, can't he?


It aint hopeless if it's true.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Calahart said:


> God I'm short just like that chick. I can only imagine what it would be like to be towered by those guys.


i feel so ashamed now, im 5"2 so if i actually got a picture of me with them standing up it's going to be so awkward, towers beside me:lol
i noticed seth got some long legs though:clap:dance


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



LAX187 said:


> Then you should tune into ROH. Because Vince has and will always push the beast over the guy with 100 moves and I don't mean that disrespectful only because that's how it will always be


You'd still expect something to change a bit tough with Punk's shoot promo and his 434 days as champion or Bryan beating Cena clean. 

Stone Cold wasn't really beast looking or even a "face of the company" look, yet he maybe the GOAT ( who was also a great wrestler, not just brawler)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Nope. Doesn't upset me one bit. Had him pegged as a star from the moment he debuted. However, should he be given the Del Rio push? Fuck no. He needs to be established in the midcard first before moving into the main event. Also people are acting as if Reigns getting a push means that they won't push Ambrose and Rollins. The WWE is quite capable of pushing more than one guy at a time. It's a company who already have the roles airmarked that they want each guy to play. Everyone can not be the top face of the company. Sorry but that's dem brakes. If you want pure techincal wrestling ability then why the fuck are you watching the WWE for? Everyone knows that they water down that aspect of wrestling.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

_Im asuming the reason why they're having this push is because they needed a new 'big' guy, a new main eventer, new 'top' guy. someone who can carry the company once cena, orton and the rest of the fulltimers are gone. 
i remember him mentioning about his push on twitter. he said that if there's a opportunity, he'll take it. i don't see what's wrong at all with him getting the first push. for sure rollins and ambrose will get their own push in the future.

im a fan of the shield but by far my least favorite is reigns. he hasnt fully impressed me yet, but being the sole survivor at survivor series was alright. he does need to improve of his mic skills, i could tell you that. he just didnt have that much impact on me when he's on the mic beside his team mates on smackdown.

we'll see how fair he'll play with his match with cm punk on monday._


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Why would I be bothered? They are trying to make new stars. Why does it matter who they pick first? Roman Reigns has IT. The guy shines in the ring whenever he's in there. I mean, he may not be a technical prowess but he damn sure captivates the audience whenever he is in the ring. The guy also oozes charisma. Little things like his reactions while not even in the ring, waiting on the ropes in tag team matches. So many little things. I hope Rollins and Ambrose get their chance one day as well, but I absolutely stand by WWE and how they are building up Reigns.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> It aint hopeless if it's true.


Doesn't Seth Rollins have a girlfriend? I seem to recall hearing that once, and I remember because it made me upset at the time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Doesn't Seth Rollins have a girlfriend? I seem to recall hearing that once, and I remember because it made me upset at the time.


Girlfriend. Beard. Same difference.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Alo0oy said:


> It can annoy you all you want, but the fact is: he's the most over guy of the three.
> 
> If your logic is DB is the most over guy on the roster, thus he deserves his main event push, then that same logic applies to The Shield, Reigns is the most over guy of the three.


Reigns is the 'most' over because he hasn't done anything but hit the spear to get the pin.

Daniel bryan is the most over because he connected to the fans and puts on a great show. Reigns doesn't do that, yet.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Girlfriend. Beard. Same difference.


Good point. Hell I of all people should know that just having someone you call a girlfriend does not immediately dismiss the possibility of gayness.

Now, to await the next time RAW comes to the UK...


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I would prefer if they were all booked kind of similarly. And it also gets a little predictable when all their victories end with a spear.


----------



## Raw2003

Not Really as he is ready for the main event and is very marketable over Ambrose or Rollins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SolarKhan

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> I like main eventers who are 6 foot 3 and above and have a big build, they look legitimate and like actual heavyweights and enjoy a brawling style of wrestling. The little technical guys have their spot for sure and I like them to but I prefer them in the mid card with the occasional giant killer storyline push.
> 
> As far as drawing is concerned I want the WWE to be viewed in a positive way, having skinny weaklings like Punk and Christian as champions makes the ''sport'' look like a joke. NBA and NFL players are way bigger than those two, way more athletic, a guy like Reigns can fit in anywhere in the sporting world. I don't want WWE to be a little fringe niche show, I want it to look as legit as possible.
> 
> As far as the women are concerned, I don't give a shit about the quality of their matches, hotter the better please.


I think all of you should take what he is saying as Gospel...because how this poster feels is how the the majority of *paying* WWE fans think/feel. It is why they are doing what they are doing. 

Look at what happened to the Big Show. He is not what they want. They want Orton, Cena, Reigns, Batista, Lesnar, etc. They do love Bryan, Punk, Ambrose, etc. But they want to see the prior and have the latter sprinkled in. That is what I have heard and read from *paying* WWE fans.

I disagree with the poster and feel he is being shallow and short sighted in terms of the long term value and future of wrestling, but that is my opinion.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



amhlilhaus said:


> Reigns is the 'most' over because he hasn't done anything but hit the spear to get the pin.
> 
> Daniel bryan is the most over because he connected to the fans and puts on a great show. Reigns doesn't do that, yet.


Are you not watching the same program I am? Reigns proved he's more then able to put on a great show at survivor series. At this rate hell get the strap before Bryan as well.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Rollins and Ambrose he their time to shine so it's not completely one sided. Reigns is the weakest of the group so he needs the most protection and needs to look the best.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I've posted a few too many lengthy posts on The Shield and I still feel the same way today as I did then... So to summarise my thoughts, no, not really.

Ambrose can't show his skills off well as a member of The Shield, so whenever he breaks free is best for him.
Rollins week in and week out proves how good he is in the ring, and to everyone who likes wrestling for wrestling, and backstage management, it's only a good thing.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Alo0oy said:


> It can annoy you all you want, but the fact is: he's the most over guy of the three.
> 
> If your logic is DB is the most over guy on the roster, thus he deserves his main event push, then that same logic applies to The Shield, Reigns is the most over guy of the three. Right now Rollins is my favorite of the three, but saying pushing the most over guy out of The Shield members annoys you means you're a hypocrite if you want Bryan pushed for the same reason, no offense.


*Best post ive seen for a while.*


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Yes of course it does. He's being pushed ahead of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose who both are ten times more talented than he is. I like Roman though and the ideal situation would be for all of them to get pushes of the same size at the same time. Build three similar paths, each with their own story, with similar opportunities and see who shines the most. How it is being done since their debut isn't really fair because Ambrose carries Reigns on the mic (Rollins is not great but he's decent and can carry himself to a good promo, while Reigns can't), Rollins carries Reigns in the ring (Ambrose is not at Rollins' level but he's a better wrestler than most, Reigns is getting good though but still not there) but Roman Reigns still gets all the big spots and always made to look like the most dominant and dangerous of the group.

It's an injustice really.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Alo0oy said:


> It can annoy you all you want, but the fact is: he's the most over guy of the three.
> 
> If your logic is DB is the most over guy on the roster, thus he deserves his main event push, then that same logic applies to The Shield, Reigns is the most over guy of the three. Right now Rollins is my favorite of the three, but saying pushing the most over guy out of The Shield members annoys you means you're a hypocrite if you want Bryan pushed for the same reason, no offense.


He's the most over because he has been pushed, while the others haven't. When you eliminate almost the entire team at Survivor Series, always get the pin with your move, get crazy spots at every PPV (how many times has he speared someone through the barricade?), and generally being made to look the most dangerous out of the three, it is expectable to become the most over. Even their finisher as a group is made to highlight Roman Reigns, while Ambrose and Rollins are only there to help him out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheVipersGirl said:


> i feel so ashamed now, im 5"2 so if i actually got a picture of me with them standing up it's going to be so awkward, towers beside me:lol
> i noticed seth got some long legs though:clap:dance


I'm only an inch taller than you. I know how you feel. :lol
Yes, dem legs.


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Some people are really overrating reign's looks . He is not that impressive, and certainly he is no Batista . The wwe is desperate for a new star being somewhat a big man, since only people like Bryan and CMpunk have been recent successes while wrestlers like Sheamus and ADR failed, but reigns is not meant to be a big star and people will realize that until the end of 2014 .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It's WWE. He is the least talented of the three but Vince thinks he's pretty.All you read about is how guys like Rawley, Rusev, Big E, and Reigns are in for huge pushes. They all have something in common and it sure isnt talent. Surprised that Vince doesnt re-push that hack Mason Ryan because he definitely looks impressive.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



napalmdestruction said:


> Yes of course it does. He's being pushed ahead of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose who both are ten times more talented than he is. I like Roman though and the ideal situation would be for all of them to get pushes of the same size at the same time. Build three similar paths, each with their own story, with similar opportunities and see who shines the most. How it is being done since their debut isn't really fair because Ambrose carries Reigns on the mic (Rollins is not great but he's decent and can carry himself to a good promo, while Reigns can't), Rollins carries Reigns in the ring (Ambrose is not at Rollins' level but he's a better wrestler than most, Reigns is getting good though but still not there) but Roman Reigns still gets all the big spots and always made to look like the most dominant and dangerous of the group.
> 
> It's an injustice really.


That's because he is the most dominant and dangerous in the group. Look at him its pretty obvious he's gonna be more dominant when he's got size on both of them. Ambrose has always been the shields mouthpiece to say he carried reigns is saying he carried Rollins as well. While I agree Rollins is best in ring I'll take reigns performances over Ambrose at least while on the main roster. Ambrose has the title still and honestly he's the least deserving and hasn't shown much


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Well, I never bought into the hype with Ambrose and don't care much about Rollins, so no.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



napalmdestruction said:


> Yes of course it does. He's being pushed ahead of Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose who both are ten times more talented than he is. I like Roman though and the ideal situation would be for all of them to get pushes of the same size at the same time. Build three similar paths, each with their own story, with similar opportunities and see who shines the most. How it is being done since their debut isn't really fair because Ambrose carries Reigns on the mic (Rollins is not great but he's decent and can carry himself to a good promo, while Reigns can't), Rollins carries Reigns in the ring (Ambrose is not at Rollins' level but he's a better wrestler than most, Reigns is getting good though but still not there) but Roman Reigns still gets all the big spots and always made to look like the most dominant and dangerous of the group.
> 
> It's an injustice really.


Exactly!
If they all would have been treated fairly/the same way, each one with his chance to shine, maybe the people can decide who they like the best and want to push, instead of forcing the people to pick Reigns


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



SolarKhan said:


> I think all of you should take what he is saying as Gospel...because how this poster feels is how the the majority of *paying* WWE fans think/feel. It is why they are doing what they are doing.
> 
> Look at what happened to the Big Show. He is not what they want. *They want Orton, Cena, Reigns, Batista, Lesnar, etc. They do love Bryan, Punk, Ambrose, etc. But they want to see the prior and have the latter sprinkled in*. That is what I have heard and read from *paying* WWE fans.
> 
> I disagree with the poster and feel he is being shallow and short sighted in terms of the long term value and future of wrestling, but that is my opinion.


I don't get this part. You say the fans want Orton,Cena,Reigns,Lesnar and want the latter guys sprinkled in. What actually makes you think that when Bryan and Punk get better reactions than the guys you listed. Wouldn't that mean they want Punk and Bryan as much as those guys?


Its not hard for Reigns to be the most over when all the focus is really on him. They are doing an amazing job making him look like a Beast to the point he has this aura the other guys don't. He has improved alot so the push is warranted but hopefully they keep it slow because im not sure he is good enough for a positive singles run.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

While i'd say i'm more of a ambrose fan, reigns isn't far behind, so no i'm not ticked off.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Reaper Jones said:


> The trio is the best pushed faction in the WWE in a long, long time. Each member's strengths have been played up significantly and they're all pretty much equally over.
> 
> Sure Ambrose and Rollins get pinned more - but that's believable at this point. However, Ambrose is still the main mouthpiece, being given chances on commentary to sell his character and the faction. I don't see any reason for Ambrose fans to be complaining about.
> 
> Plus Rollins has already been in 2 singles matches with the top 2 babyfaces in the company. Most guys on the roster would kill for that spot. He jobbed to the two most strongly booked WWE wrestlers and wasn't squashed by either of them ... Um yah. I don't see any reason for Rollins fans to be complaining either.
> 
> I have no quips about Reigns getting the monster push of the three however. WWE needs athletic and charismatic big guys because ultimately that's what sells feuds and engages fans. Very few things have been more epic than Roman Reigns staring down potential foes and being held back. Would love to see him destroy people in the ring.


+1 :clap

Although Ambrose is my favorite of the group (in looking outside the box) it really is no wonder the focus is coming down on Roman. He has the look, the presence, his moveset IS increasing slowly, and he is just generally improving every week. It isn't like Ambrose and Rollins are going to fade into oblivion anyway. At least (with how well they do) they shouldn't.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The assumption that only one member will go on to have success after a potential split is what's really annoying. All three of them are too good to ignore, and they will all slot into their own place on the roster.

Besides, no matter which member of The Shield was getting this imaginary push (a few big spots does not equal a push by the way) certain people would end up being pissed off.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

it was fine at first, Reigns is a type of power house that needs to look more dominant to get relevance.

But now is really annoying how they are trying to every second of the fucking show to make see Roman as the focus of the The Shield.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It doesn't necessarily tick me off, but I think he is still a bit too green to recieve the super push it seems like he's getting.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Lennon said:


> The assumption that only one member will go on to have success after a potential split is what's really annoying. All three of them are too good to ignore, and they will all slot into their own place on the roster.
> 
> Besides, no matter which member of The Shield was getting this imaginary push (a few big spots does not equal a push by the way) certain people would end up being pissed off.


Are you saying Roman Reigns is not being pushed?


----------



## Lennon

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



napalmdestruction said:


> Are you saying Roman Reigns is not being pushed?


Yes, we're assuming he'll be pushed because of the way he's been handled so far, but that push hasn't happened yet. I definitely think it will, but that doesn't mean Rollins and Ambrose will be left out in the cold.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No. Ambrose, whilst talented, is laughably overrated by the IWC and Rollins isn't, at least for now, main event singles material, so why should it tick anyone off? Reigns has the "it factor" and the look more than the other two, and he's the one the crowds are starting to get behind and enjoy the most.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns is made to look the strongest of the 3.... But Ambrose is getting just as much a push, just in a different way.

Ambrose is on the mic the most, he's on commentary all the time.... Fans are getting to know Ambrose a lot more. He's building a relationship with fans outside the ring. 


Rollins is definitely third in line right now in the group, but I'm not worried about him either, because his matches will speak for themselves and he'll be interesting on his own if he never gets a big synthetic push.



I think all 3 will be very successful.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Another factor, think about the 3 roles they have taken on and that they are all n the obviously correct roles:

Mouthpiece

Workhorse (sold as ring general/tactician)

Enforcer

The enforcer comes in, hits the big power moves and looks badass. Consider how Reigns does it so well and it's only natural that he gets over with casuals. They look at Reigns and think he's a threat to anyone on the roster. 

The mouthpiece is more of a slowburn and whilst Reigns has an incredible look, Ambrose is a big guy who has a look which suits his character well too. 

Rollins will need more time, he's in a position where he doesnt get as much focus. However, if they play his character right and keep giving him long matches with top guys, his moveset and thereby him will get over.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns has a look and presence that does not come around often. When it's there, and things are falling into place where he has massive momentum due to the SHIELD, you have to capitalize on it. You can't wait for him to be less green. You can't cycle him down into the midcard to "connect", you throw him right into the fire. They've been careful enough in their SHIELD push with all three members that they've become a HUGE part of RAW and now have real credibility with the fans. Reigns needs mic time to further push himself and he can't do that with Rollins/Ambrose (who are much better with the stick). He doesn't need pushed to the moon overnight, but a slow, steady push would do wonders for him.

Unless he fails miserably in promos (they'll just pair him up with a talking manager -- think Lesnar) he's going to be a main eventer sooner rather than later. He's the future.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

no because the guy has legit main event presence about him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Ambrose first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker! Now if that wasn't a shoulder rub of epic propotions then I don't know what is. Most of the guys who have been on the roster for years have never even been in the same ring as the man. As someone said, Ambrose and Rollins are getting their shine as well just not in the most obvious way. But I guess for some marks if their favourites aren't up front and center then they are as good as buried to them.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker!


The problem is no one outside the IWC remembers about that match.



Amazing End 96 said:


> no because the guy has legit main event presence about him.


This is true.

Seth Rollins is putting fantastic matches.Dean Ambrose is being given the most time on the mic and was even given a singles title.*Roman Reigns has that mainevent presence that is impossible to ignore*


----------



## charsace

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Does size even matter anymore? People watch MMA now which is like wrestling in that they do everything not just box. And in MMA a lot of the more popular guys are around Rollins and Ambrose size fighting in the 185 and 205 divisions. The biggest draw in MMA was fighting at 170 and is a 5'9 pretty boy. WWE's idea of what an ass kicker is is outdated. Today you can push anyone with talent and make them a draw if you handle them right.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The problem is no one outside the IWC remembers about that match.
> 
> This is true.
> 
> Seth Rollins is putting fantastic matches.Dean Ambrose is being given the most time on the mic and was even given a singles title.*Roman Reigns has that mainevent presence that is impossible to ignore*


"Main event presence"... Lol.. How the fuck you can not look like a main event when you're defeating and giving spears for everybody?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

^Roman Regins had a mainevent look from day one.









It's not rocket science.No one knows who will succeed but it's best to push Reigns and then Rollins.I think Dean Ambrose's "look" will be a problem.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



charsace said:


> . Today you can push anyone with talent and make them a draw if you handle them right.


Then why did Del Rio flop?Even Orton is still struggling to be relevant among the big names.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No, but he's green and I think it's too soon for such a push. I want it to be a slow push, with him winning a mid-card title - perhaps the IC - and after a long and dominating reign, he gets a main-event push.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Roman Regins had a mainevent look from day one.


I like Roman but that's bullshit, there not exist a "main event look", you think if Roman would have been defeating for a guy like Zack Ryder since his debut for example, people would be taking him seriously right now?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Amazing End 96 said:


> no because the guy has legit main event presence about him.


"presence", haha. You're gonna need a bit more than "presence" to be a main event. "feeeeling" like a main event won't help you perform in 20 minute PPV main events, or hold your own in 15 minute promos.

He needs a lot more work, and I don't think WWE are going to wait for him to get it, pushing him before he's ready and thus backfiring the chances of getting a main eventer out of it.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



charsace said:


> Does size even matter anymore? People watch MMA now which is like wrestling in that they do everything not just box. And in MMA a lot of the more popular guys are around Rollins and Ambrose size fighting in the 185 and 205 divisions. The biggest draw in MMA was fighting at 170 and is a 5'9 pretty boy. WWE's idea of what an ass kicker is is outdated. Today you can push anyone with talent and make them a draw if you handle them right.


Yea in there own weight class, Georges st.-Pierre is an amazing fighter in welterweight division but ill take Cain valasquez over him anyway in a one on one fight. So size does matter unless they had weight classes


----------



## charsace

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Then why did Del Rio flop?Even Orton is still struggling to be relevant among the big names.


Del Rio was pushed too soon when he should have been built up. 

Orton has been booked badly for months. He looked like a bitch champion, put up against the most popular guy in the company in a feud where only the people who didn't wrestle were booked to look good. Then they put him against Cena who uses the most popular guy in the company to get cheap pops by bringing him up and breaking kayfabe. Also hurts that Orton and Cena are terrible together. Why they didn't book the feud differently and keep Bryan in it or why not throw someone like Cody in there who has good chemistry with Orton? Only the WWE knows why they do the stupid things they do.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

^Orton will never look good because he isn't good enough.


----------



## charsace

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



LAX187 said:


> Yea in there own weight class, Georges st.-Pierre is an amazing fighter in welterweight division but ill take Cain valasquez over him anyway in a one on one fight. So size does matter unless they had weight classes


Here's the thing, wrestling is fake. This allows the WWE to do more with it than the UFC can. And the WWE isn't taking advantage of that. If the UFC could have the best 170 guy fight the best 205 guy they would. The WWE can do these matches as much as they want and they don't take advantage of that. Cena's overcoming the odds gimmick would work much better on Bryan, Punk, Rollins, anyone of that size and wrestling style.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



LAX187 said:


> Yea in there own weight class, Georges st.-Pierre is an amazing fighter in welterweight division but ill take Cain valasquez over him anyway in a one on one fight. So size does matter unless they had weight classes


Is ironic that you mentioned Cain, when he is basically smaller than that almost everybody on his weight, but yeah, he's the champion


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns is the most over. That's just a fact, so learn to live with it. I'm glad he's the one getting the push because he's easily the most entertaining member IMO.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Stop this "keep the shield together"*

Everybody keeps saying have them stay a team for at least another year. You guys do know how long a great stable like shield usually stays together right? It's about a year and rightfully so. If they do stay together it would be the biggest mistake ever and when they do finally end you will be like "they should have split up and faced each other or faced the wyatts to split up at mania 30 so all three could have their own mania moment." Instead of you know them splitting up just five months later because what else is there for them to do? I feel like dean and seth fans fear the worst for their wrestlers and want to remain some what relevant and big as they are now because they all for some reason think nothing will happen for their guy especially seth.


----------



## Awesome 1

They should split either at or before WM


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The only reason their the biggest draws is that Lesnar left though. Being the top of the Heavyweight division makes you the baddest man on the planet, always will.



> like Roman but that's bullshit, there not exist a "main event look"


Just look through the champs of the last 20 years and try to claim their isnt a main event look. Other than a few outliers here and there, its pretty obvious.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I always thought Ambrose was going to be the star, since he was talking the most during promos, was always in the middle of the other 2, was given the most singles matches, was given a singles title and was the most popular on this site. Anyway, I don't see the problem with Reigns getting the biggest push, and I don't see how the other guys are more talented than him except Seth Rollins in the ring.


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Only time I get mad when he guy gets a push is when its clear hes not over whatsoever and someone else should clearly get it. He's actually over but dean and seth fans don't seem to get it.


----------



## m00se

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*

I love the Shield but definitely think they have so much more to give as singles competitors and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*

Who is this everybody you speak of? I'm sure there is a good amount of people who want them together as they feel there is alot more they can do but there is also a good amount who want them to split up. I would have loved to see them stay together and become some anti hero group because I felt at one point they were heels the crowd would love to cheer. But I am currently enjoying the teases of their split now and see great things for everyone. They are all talented, Reigns might be getting super pushed but Rollins and Ambrose actually have the talent to succeed.


----------



## RealManRegal

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*

I've not seen many people calling for them to be kept together to be honest; I think most people feel that now is the right time for them to split off and for their solo careers to be launched. Who gets the biggest push, when the split happens and how they split seem to be what people are more preoccupied with, not whether splitting is a good idea or not.


----------



## LAX187

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



BehindYou said:


> The only reason their the biggest draws is that Lesnar left though. Being the top of the Heavyweight division makes you the baddest man on the planet, always will.
> 
> 
> Just look through the champs of the last 20 years and try to claim their isnt a main event look. Other than a few outliers here and there, its pretty obvious.


Well to be faircain valasquez rocked lesnar before he left so he already was the baddest


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Who,s the Guy that does the most talking? Who,s the Guy that mostly stands in the middle? Who,s the guy that works singles whilst the other two tagmatches? Who,s the guy that pinned Taker? In my eyes they are all pushed just as much. Sure Reigns gets more attention now but nobody complained when it was Ambrose in his shoes. Maybe it will be Rollins in the future. The wwe are trying to build 3 future mauneventers with the Shield and ofc Reigns needs and deserves a big push aswell. He,s the powerhouse of the group how is it weird he looks the strongest and gets the final blow in?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The idea that Reigns is getting pushed doesn't really bother me itself. He's a good in ring worker with a nice look, has pretty decent promo skills, and I have no problems with him being one of the main stars of company going forward.

The thing that does bother me however is the idea that Rollins and Ambrose might not be doing much after the Shield is done and over with, and it's a shame. I think with these two you've gotta have them be transitional champions, I think they're more than qualified to carry that position at least. They're too talented to not give world title runs at some point in time. But idk maybe that's just me.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*

Come on guys, stop having an opinion. This is a discussion forum after all and this place doesn't need thriving threads with opinions. *(*)*

Either after the Royal Rumble or WrestleMania we'll see The Shield split up and guaranteed you'll have people wishing they would've stayed together. 

Look back to The Nexus in 2010.


Wade Barrett - Awkwardly transitioning through face and heel in the eyes of the fans with equally as transitional championship reigns which have only only killed the once prestigious allure of the Intercontinental Championship, and as I posted a few days ago, only won 13 of his 50 matches last year.


Michael Tarver - Disastrous mic skills but had an eerie presence which made him stand out. He was subsequently released a year after debuting on the main roster and is now working for Florida Underground Wrestling, an independent promotion.


Darren Young - Awkward on the mic and very little ring skills when in The Nexus. Moved onto slightly better things with Titus O'Neil in PTP but has yet to amount to anything worth writing home about. Oh, besides being gay. That's thread worthy, apparently.


Skip Sheffield - Great look paired with a silly gimmick but that made for entertaining television thanks to William Regal. Came unlucky when he fucked his ankle up and spent a year out but came back better than ever as Ryback but had the Goldberg issue of only running through hometown jobbers until his eventual feud with Cena. Like Barrett, Ryback has been up and down in terms of success and alignment.


Justin Gabriel - It's hard to believe this guy has three separate reigns as Tag Team Champion under his belt. Pegged him to win NXT because of his in-ring skill and style and hoped he would bring some life into the tag team division after being paired with various people, but now he seems to have fell flat on his face and straight off the edge of the planet. Not even sure why.


David Otunga - Another one that is a multiple (2) time Tag Team Champion. Great physique but he always stood out more for me as somebody on the side rather than an in-ring competitor. Quite like Jonathan Coachman.


Heath Slater - Goes without saying, but he's also a three-time Tag Team Champion alongside Justin Gabriel.


Daniel Bryan - Obviously had the most success out of anybody from The Nexus but during his time in the group he was fired the night after they debuted. He choked Justin Roberts with a tie which was apparently some unwritten PG law that comes with dire consequences if violated. Yeah.


History lesson aside, The Shield splitting up is going to bring one definite thing to us fans: disappointment. None of us can decide on who the stand out of the group is and some of us hate the idea of Roman Reigns being the next big thing in WWE. The same that happened to The Nexus is inevitably going to happen with The Shield at the end of the day. If Reigns is going to reach the heights he's rumoured to it'll leave Rollins and Ambrose in the air floating around, most likely with Rollins as a face.

*(*That's sarcasm for those of you that are slow and have your feelings hurt on the internet)*.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*



K. Kobashi said:


> ..The same that happened to The Nexus is inevitably going to happen with The Shield at the end of the day...


I disagree with this statement. That's like saying back in the day "Nexus splitting up will make them all superstars, because both Batista and Randy Orton became superstars" (*when they broke off from Evolution). The Shield and Nexus have one thing in common: they came into WWE as a group, and reeked havoc for some time. 

That's it. That's where the comparison ends.

Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins do not belong in the category Skip Sheffield, Darren Young, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, etc etc etc. They are ABOVE that category. "Inevitably"? I think not...


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Let him get his big push and fail miserably, because his look isn't going to save him. It's so easy for them to let him finish matches off with a spear which Rollins have carried. It's easy for him to add 2 words to every promo Ambrose carries. It's easy for him to be the center of attention in every powerbomb. The fact that they are protecting him as hard and letting Ambrose/Rollins cover all his weakness... means they know how bad he is.

Let him do a 10 minute promo and afterwards do a 30 minute match to see how he is gonna flop. Then, then I'm gonna see the responses of his fangirls about his majestic look and what a main event presence he has.

In the end of his push nobody is gonna take him for anything more than they're taking Ryback at the moment.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I like Roman Reigns a lot but week to week, my "favorite" of the Shield changes. Seth Rollins is a great in-ring talent. One of THE best on the entire roster. I see a lot of Shawn Michaels in him and I hope he isn't totally wasted. Dean Ambrose is a future GOAT heel. He will be just alright, no one should worry about him.

I see Reigns devastating both of them in multiple 2 vs 1 matches. That would suck.

And I ultimately think it will be for nothing. Roman Reigns is not the future top guy. Mojo Rawley comes up and Reigns's time is up. If not Rawley, Ricker. Langston is someone he should worry about too. And I still think Ryback has proven far superior than Reigns at the kid's own game. Meanwhile, Dean has almost no competition for that top heel position, which is why I'm not worried about him. Only one I'm unsure about is Rollins. He really could go either way. He could be the next HBK, or he could be the next Christian Cage.

So am I ticked off about this heavy push? Yes and No. Yes because it will almost certainly be at the expense of two better wrestlers who aren't even like much older than him or anything. No because I like Reigns, again. But he is not "face of the company" material. He is not even main event talent outside of his look. Really, all he has is "Look-Superman Punch-Spear". That's all everyone on here talks about. He is Chris Masters level talent. Good look, couple of sick looking moves and nothing else that could tangibly improve my viewing experience. And that's cool with me if hes given a higher position on the card to showcase the things that he does have but I don't want it at the center of my show. Like...this is the guy you pick to fill John Cena's shoes? Face of the company for a decade? There's no way he'll ever live up to that.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Its interesting. You don't have to be a great wrestler to hang in the mainevent, but you do have to be good enough. I remember his match with Bryan during the punishment match period and it was the worst of them because Reigns looked lost at times. Lets see how he does against Punk tomorrow on RAW.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*



Bearodactyl said:


> I disagree with this statement. That's like saying back in the day "Nexus splitting up will make them all superstars, because both Batista and Randy Orton became superstars" (*when they broke off from Evolution).


You've completely taken my point out of context there because I said quite the opposite.

The people that want The Shield to split-up generally have this false sense of hope that they're all going to become huge things in WWE with multiple major titles behind them. Reigns is the only one so far that is supposedly going places and even still they're only rumours that've come from the WWE's plethora of '_sources_', so really, all three members could amount to nothing.

The point I was making is that, inevitably, all three members are going to have to solidify themselves as singles competitors before they're anywhere near credible success, much like The Nexus members had to. 



> Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins do not belong in the category Skip Sheffield, Darren Young, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel, etc etc etc. They are ABOVE that category. "Inevitably"? I think not...


Funny you should mention that because, so far, Ryback, Darren Young, Heath Slater _and_ Justin Gabriel have all achieved more success in the WWE so far than any member of The Shield has. That's going off WWE's logic, though. Of course people are going to worship the likes of Tyler Black and Jon Moxley for what they've done before, but going back to WWE's logic, they aren't Tyler Black and Jon Moxley anymore and anything they achieved as those characters is irrelevant in WWE.


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



checkcola said:


> Its interesting. You don't have to be a great wrestler to hang in the mainevent, but you do have to be good enough. I remember his match with Bryan during the punishment match period and it was the worst of them because Reigns looked lost at times. Lets see how he does against Punk tomorrow on RAW.


Reigns frequently looks lost in the ring. he is going to be major exposed as a singles competitor...but hey dem muscles, right?


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns frequently looks lost in the ring. he is going to be major exposed as a singles competitor...but hey dem muscles, right?


Ambrose looks much worse whenever his opponent is climbing the turnbuckles. :kobe


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns frequently looks lost in the ring. he is going to be major exposed as a singles competitor...but hey dem muscles, right?


Obviously its more than muscles when Ambrose is just as stacked...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker! Now if that wasn't a shoulder rub of epic propotions then I don't know what is. Most of the guys who have been on the roster for years have never even been in the same ring as the man. As someone said, Ambrose and Rollins are getting their shine as well just not in the most obvious way. But I guess for some marks if their favourites aren't up front and center then they are as good as buried to them.


Easy for you to say that when your favourite is the only one in the group with a future because the people who run the company care more about appearance than entertainment. If Reigns was getting pinned every fucking week, you'd be singing a hell of a different tune.

On to the topic, of course it's annoying. Not just that he's the only member of the Shield they want to push, but he appears to be the only new guy in the COMPANY they want to push. Vince and Triple H could use their power to be so much more productive than they are, and they just keep to the same tired formula of push the good looking big guy. I guess nobody told them that the look is only good if it enhances a talent, and not if it's their entire identity. They still haven't gotten that 10 years after the complete failure of Randy Orton to draw.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'm on the side of keep them together longer. Honestly they can transition into the anti-heroes that the crowd will love to cheer for. Right now we have the Wyatts stealing the crowd favourite Bryan, maybe next on the agenda is Punk. The Shield could be the team that stops them. I don't know why people want them to break up so badly. Look at the current landscape. Unless you're on a tag team you aren't getting any tv time unless you're a main event player. They have brilliant characters like Sandow and Ziggler and they just have them tossed around in meaningless matches. The current Creative team does not know what to do with individual characters and are better (not by much) at booking teams. Yes we want to see what our boys can do solo but in this current climate they fair better as a team until Trips or Vince do something about the booking.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns is a boss!! He looks like he could kick the shit out of u, unlike some so called superstars!


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



BehindYou said:


> The only reason their the biggest draws is that Lesnar left though. Being the top of the Heavyweight division makes you the baddest man on the planet, always will.
> 
> 
> Just look through the champs of the last 20 years and try to claim their isnt a main event look. Other than a few outliers here and there, its pretty obvious.


There's not, see the list of champions and you will get guys with the dimensions of an Rey Mysterio to big guys like great khali.

There is not a "main event look" I don't believe that shit for a second. Roman Reigns has definitely the look of beast, that can be likely to become a main event, but i dont think that you always need to be a "beast" to to be consider someone that hold "the main event presence", that's ridiculos.

Take a guy like Rollins for example, that's is really similar to a superstar like Jeff Hardy, they both aren't big guys but they have the aura to get over and draw more money than everybody else. If this is the case, you could say they both look much more like a main event than Reigns itself.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Soulrollins said:


> Take a guy like Rollins for example, that's is really similar to a superstar like Jeff Hardy, they both aren't big guys but they have the aura to get over and draw more money than everybody else. If this is the case, you could say they both look much more like a main event than Reigns itself.


I eluded to this in the big Shield discussion thread, but what _aura_ has Rollins shown in WWE so far? He hasn't _drawn money_ by himself because he's been a part of a three-man faction since his main roster debut. Just because Rollins made a name for himself elsewhere as Tyler Black doesn't mean he's going to reach the same success in WWE. It's your choice whether you want to believe it or not but Roman Reigns is more marketable than Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.

If it's anything WWE have always eluded to at their best and most oppurtune of times then it's the lineage of a certain superstar and the size of them. Reigns is a big guy and is from the Anoa'i family, a renowned Samoan-American wrestling dynasty. The same line that The Rock is from who WWE always remind the viewer of.


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Heavy push? What Heavy push? He has started to receive a better push than Rollins and Ambrose because logically the bigger guy would be the one to make the other two members insecure within the group thus leading to a break up. That doesn't mean that Reigns is guaranteed to be the star after The Shield break up.

Although if the reports are true and Reigns does get heavily pushed after the break up, then I wouldn't be against that. People just need to be patient with all 3 members and relax


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Meh, I don't get the love on Reigns. Sure, he's tall with a decent physique and I guess he's handsome. But in NXT his character was just another arrogant and cocky "better than you" heel, he's green on the ring and I fear he will become generic once he break up with the Shield.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Someone please explain to me how Rollins is anything like Jeff Hardy specifically.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



K. Kobashi said:


> I eluded to this in the big Shield discussion thread, but what _aura_ has Rollins shown in WWE so far? He hasn't _drawn money_ by himself because he's been a part of a three-man faction since his main roster debut. Just because Rollins made a name for himself elsewhere as Tyler Black doesn't mean he's going to reach the same success in WWE. It's your choice whether you want to believe it or not but Roman Reigns is more marketable than Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.
> 
> If it's anything WWE have always eluded to at their best and most oppurtune of times then it's the lineage of a certain superstar and the size of them. Reigns is a big guy and is from the Anoa'i family, a renowned Samoan-American wrestling dynasty. The same line that The Rock is from who WWE always remind the viewer of.


See Rollins back in NXT and tell me the guy hasn't the aura.. 

Otherwise, you can't say Roman Reigns is more marketable just because he's big, is like to say Batista is more marketable than Stone Cold, this is fucking incoherent. 

Size doesn't matter to get succes if you are talented and likable to watch , you need to put it clear in your head. Vince has preference for big guys? That's debatable.


----------



## DareDevil

Lol, I'm fucking less than 5 ft tall and you people complaining about your height, *sniff* I'm going to go cry in a corner.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



> It's your choice whether you want to believe it or not but Roman Reigns is more marketable than Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.


That's what people would've said about Punk and Bryan if they were just coming up and grouped with Reigns, I'm willing to bet. Reigns just being a look is not going to turn him into a draw, he's another Orton. The only guy in recent memory who was nothing but a look who drew any serious money was Batista, but Batista was an absolute freak and the way he was put over was more perfect than anyone else in years, and Reigns isn't a freak by any stretch of the imagination, he's just a somewhat big guy who they happen to love.

Dean Ambrose if pushed properly (and I say this with full knowledge that he will not be pushed properly) will get to the same level as Punk has, which is a higher level albeit not a hell of a lot higher than what Reigns's peak is.


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I'm fucking less than 5 ft tall and you people complaining about your height, *sniff* I'm going to go cry in a corner.


C'mere.

*hugs you*


----------



## Barry Horowitz

The heavy push hasn't even happened yet. So far, it only exists in rumors and the imaginations of the IWC.

He's NOT EVEN THERE yet and already people are complaining about him being shoved down our throat. Next week, there will be complaints about Reigns's possible part time return for Wrestlemania 59 to face Paulie Levesque-McMahon when he SHOULD be facing Tyler Reks Jr.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Less than 5 feet? Hah poor baby :lol Wear dem lifts if you wish lol :


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Barry Horowitz said:


> The heavy push hasn't even happened yet. So far, it only exists in rumors and the imaginations of the IWC.
> 
> He's NOT EVEN THERE yet and already people are complaining about him being shoved down our throat. Next week, there will be complaints about Reigns's possible part time return for Wrestlemania 59 to face Paulie Levesque-McMahon when he SHOULD be facing Tyler Reks Jr.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thats funny because I'm pretty sure that when Reigns is out of the Shield attire he will resemble a better looking Tyler Reks and have about the same presence.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Dean Ambrose is the best of the group in experience, maturity, characterization, speaking ability and is the second best match talent and physically acting person in the group.

Megapush the guy with the biggest muscles!

:trips2

:vince3


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Soulrollins said:


> See Rollins back in NXT and tell me the guy hasn't the aura..
> 
> Otherwise, you can't say Roman Reigns is more marketable just because he's big, is like to say Batista is more marketable than Stone Cold, this is fucking incoherent.
> 
> Size doesn't matter to get succes if you are talented and likable to watch , you need to put it clear in your head. Vince has preference for big guys? That's debatable.


 I am not saying Rollins is bad, but I don't think he has shown "it". In my opinion in NXT all his uniqueness consisted in having two-colored hair and headbanging at his entrance. Generic attire, very good in ring worker but not a very unique wrestling style in my opinion. Right now I prefer Jeff Hardy although I would like to see Rollins evolving and growing on me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Lol, I'm fucking less than 5 ft tall and you people complaining about your height, *sniff* I'm going to go cry in a corner.


Look on the bright side, you're taller than Hornswoggle … I think :side:


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Ambrose first match on the main roster was against The Undertaker! Now if that wasn't a shoulder rub of epic propotions then I don't know what is.


He was convincingly beaten by submission, despite interference from Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



RugbyRat said:


> He was convincingly beaten by submission, despite interference from Reigns and Rollins.


Don't bother, she'll just tell you it doesn't matter because putting somebody in the ring with the Undertaker is a guarantee that they'll get a huge push even though it actually isn't and we've seen tons of examples over the years of things that people thought were huge at the time and then turned into nothing. Hell, Kozlov actually PINNED the Undertaker and look at what that shit did for him. Shot right to the top he was...


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Soulrollins said:


> See Rollins back in NXT and tell me the guy hasn't the aura..


What _aura_ are you talking about though? That was my question. I've already seen his work in NXT so I don't need to go and watch it again. I'm not a huge fan of him, but as you are, I'm interested to hear why you're so high on him.



> Otherwise, you can't say Roman Reigns is more marketable just because he's big, is like to say Batista is more marketable than Stone Cold, this is fucking incoherent.


No, that's taking my post out of context. By your logic there we're now comparing Rollins and Stone Cold.



> Size doesn't matter to get succes if you are talented and likable to watch , you need to put it clear in your head. Vince has preference for big guys? That's debatable.


In the eyes of a fan, sure. In the grand scheme of things Reigns is more marketable than Rollins.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Everything about the Shield, not just Reigns, ticks me off and a major part of it is their marks.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Stop this "keep the shield together"*



K. Kobashi said:


> Come on guys, stop having an opinion. This is a discussion forum after all and this place doesn't need thriving threads with opinions. *(*)*
> 
> Either after the Royal Rumble or WrestleMania we'll see The Shield split up and guaranteed you'll have people wishing they would've stayed together.
> 
> Look back to The Nexus in 2010.
> 
> 
> Wade Barrett - Awkwardly transitioning through face and heel in the eyes of the fans with equally as transitional championship reigns which have only only killed the once prestigious allure of the Intercontinental Championship, and as I posted a few days ago, only won 13 of his 50 matches last year.
> 
> 
> Michael Tarver - Disastrous mic skills but had an eerie presence which made him stand out. He was subsequently released a year after debuting on the main roster and is now working for Florida Underground Wrestling, an independent promotion.
> 
> 
> Darren Young - Awkward on the mic and very little ring skills when in The Nexus. Moved onto slightly better things with Titus O'Neil in PTP but has yet to amount to anything worth writing home about. Oh, besides being gay. That's thread worthy, apparently.
> 
> 
> Skip Sheffield - Great look paired with a silly gimmick but that made for entertaining television thanks to William Regal. Came unlucky when he fucked his ankle up and spent a year out but came back better than ever as Ryback but had the Goldberg issue of only running through hometown jobbers until his eventual feud with Cena. Like Barrett, Ryback has been up and down in terms of success and alignment.
> 
> 
> Justin Gabriel - It's hard to believe this guy has three separate reigns as Tag Team Champion under his belt. Pegged him to win NXT because of his in-ring skill and style and hoped he would bring some life into the tag team division after being paired with various people, but now he seems to have fell flat on his face and straight off the edge of the planet. Not even sure why.
> 
> 
> David Otunga - Another one that is a multiple (2) time Tag Team Champion. Great physique but he always stood out more for me as somebody on the side rather than an in-ring competitor. Quite like Jonathan Coachman.
> 
> 
> Heath Slater - Goes without saying, but he's also a three-time Tag Team Champion alongside Justin Gabriel.
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan - Obviously had the most success out of anybody from The Nexus but during his time in the group he was fired the night after they debuted. He choked Justin Roberts with a tie which was apparently some unwritten PG law that comes with dire consequences if violated. Yeah.
> 
> 
> History lesson aside, The Shield splitting up is going to bring one definite thing to us fans: disappointment. None of us can decide on who the stand out of the group is and some of us hate the idea of Roman Reigns being the next big thing in WWE. The same that happened to The Nexus is inevitably going to happen with The Shield at the end of the day. If Reigns is going to reach the heights he's rumoured to it'll leave Rollins and Ambrose in the air floating around, most likely with Rollins as a face.
> 
> *(*That's sarcasm for those of you that are slow and have your feelings hurt on the internet)*.


HOLY FUCK this is organized. I didn't actually read it but it looks really pretty :faint:

fucking bulletins and shit :clap


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I hate the fact they're trying to break up the Shield. They should let them feud with the Wyatts and have a stable war. It's been a while we haven't seen a cool/badass stable war. The teased this staredown at Raw in London a couple of months ago and the crowd was on fire.

Can't believe they're not doing this.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean Ambrose if pushed properly (and I say this with full knowledge that he will not be pushed properly) will get to the same level as Punk has, which is a higher level albeit not a hell of a lot higher than what Reigns's peak is.


I'd love to see Dean work as a marketable face. :ti

It wouldn't happen.

Guy's heel for life. And we all know how WWE work with heels.

Rollins would be marketable if we lived in 2005, where the "emo"/"scene" subculture was still thriving. The same reason Jeff got over.



K. Kobashi said:


> What _aura_ are you talking about though? That was my question. I've already seen his work in NXT so I don't need to go and watch it again. I'm not a huge fan of him, but as you are, I'm interested to hear why you're so high on him.


Rollins is very niche.

Big on the aforementioned subcultures, which are dying off.

Though, wrestling fans like myself like him because he's a great in-ring talent and second to none in most of what he does in the ring.

Aura? I don't really understand what people mean when they say that either.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

no, both Ambrose and Rollins are great, but Reigns looks like a beast and can be promoted as both a face and a heel, and as the guy who could carry the company, AND he's good in the ring 

so I understand why they're building him up, and he's too charismatic to overlook him

all the guys that are being build up in the company are great so far, except for Big E who for the life of me I can't figure out any reason to push aside from him being Cena's buddy, the guy is strong yeah but he looks like a penguin, he's so goofy and cringeworthy when holding a mic


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok Vicky, here's Prince Devitt's "Attack on Titan" inspired entrance from last night's epic NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 ppv from the Tokyo Dome to make you feel better


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> C'mere.
> 
> *hugs you*


Thank you  *hugs back this time* 



Quoth the Raven said:


> Less than 5 feet? Hah poor baby :lol Wear dem lifts if you wish lol :


Don't laugh Raven. At least short people are cute by default. Maybe I'll wear lifts. Maybe.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Vicky, here's Prince Devitt's "Attack on Titan" inspired entrance from last night's epic NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 ppv from the Tokyo Dome to make you feel better


:mark: :mark: :mark: *Screams from the top of my lungs* ATTACK ON TITAN!! Damn just how popular it got? Now I'm waiting for Okada to come out with a 3D Maneuver gear. :lol


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Rollins is the one with all the talent yet Reigns is pushed to the moon because of who he's related to and bigger muscles. Pathetic.

Only thing I've seen Reigns do is scream and spear people. He sucks worse than Axel on the mic and they haven't put him in single matches for a reason.

Rollins is going to get jobbed out to Reigns and bump like crazy to make him look good. I don't get why WWE is so obsessed with heritage and looks. Talent means nothing these days. They've turned Daniel Bryan into a fucking garbage man/plumber.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Oxi said:


> I'd love to see Dean work as a marketable face. :ti
> 
> It wouldn't happen.
> 
> Guy's heel for life. And we all know how WWE work with heels.


You never know, he might be able to work as a face. We're not gonna know until we see him as one. I don't think Dean Ambrose is the type of talent that's gonna shit the bed like Miz. He's got impeccable mannerisms, psychology, promos, etc. Yes he's a better heel but so is everybody who isn't Stone Cold and Rock.

Even if he doesn't, WWE works great with heels if it's THEIR CHOICE, that's the caveat, it has to be the guy they want. Look at how they push Orton, the guy never loses, he never looks bad, he destroys everybody he faces. My whole point is, if they wanted to push Ambrose, genuinely wanted to, his ceiling is higher than the one Reigns is going to get. I cannot see Reigns for the life of me becoming a legitimate draw like Batista, he's not anywhere near freakish enough to do that just based on his look and that's all he has. Otherwise, he's just another failed push like Orton.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Vicky, here's Prince Devitt's "Attack on Titan" inspired entrance from last night's epic NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 ppv from the Tokyo Dome to make you feel better


Totally off topic but this guy is badass.


----------



## darksideon

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

He's getting pushed because they desperately need "big guys" in the company, if you're a fan of Punk, Bryan, Ambrose & Rollins that's fine but the wwe scene looks like a freaking schoolyard playground. Smaller wrestlers are fine but they can't be the bulk of your roster and the main players in the main event picture.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You never know, he might be able to work as a face. We're not gonna know until we see him as one. I don't think Dean Ambrose is the type of talent that's gonna shit the bed like Miz. He's got impeccable mannerisms, psychology, promos, etc. Yes he's a better heel but so is everybody who isn't Stone Cold and Rock.


Ambrose has no qualities as a face. He's not a good enough wrestler to get over on his wrestling ability. Nothing about his supposed "impeccable mannerisms" (which by the way, are very peccable at times). The only thing he could do is be a hardy veteran who cheats cheekily a la Ric Flair in his late career, but that's silly.



> I cannot see Reigns for the life of me becoming a legitimate draw like Batista, he's not anywhere near freakish enough to do that just based on his look and that's all he has. Otherwise, he's just another failed push like Orton.


You do have quite a skewed vision of wrestling though so that's understandable.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Rollins is the one with all the talent yet Reigns is pushed to the moon because of who he's related to and bigger muscles. Pathetic.
> 
> Only thing I've seen Reigns do is scream and spear people. He sucks worse than Axel on the mic and they haven't put him in single matches for a reason.
> 
> Rollins is going to get jobbed out to Reigns and bump like crazy to make him look good. I don't get why WWE is so obsessed with heritage and looks. Talent means nothing these days. They've turned Daniel Bryan into a fucking garbage man/plumber.


If you don't understand WWE's obsession with looks all you needa to do is look to the entertainment industry as a whole movies, tv, music etc its all about marketable looks. Girl who can sing that looks like Hilary Clinton has less of a chance than girl who looks like Beyonce. That's the reality of it.c


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



darksideon said:


> He's getting pushed because they desperately need "big guys" in the company, if you're a fan of Punk, Bryan, Ambrose & Rollins that's fine but the wwe scene looks like a freaking schoolyard playground.* Smaller wrestlers are fine but they can't be the bulk of your roster and the main players in the main event picture*.


Because WWE's going out of business if they are, right? 

The business has changed. Being big just isn't enough anymore, if you want proof of that look at the Survivor Series buyrate.



> You do have quite a skewed vision of wrestling though so that's understandable.


You SERIOUSLY believe this guy is capable of being the next John Cena?



> Ambrose has no qualities as a face. He's not a good enough wrestler to get over on his wrestling ability. Nothing about his supposed "impeccable mannerisms" (which by the way, are very peccable at times). The only thing he could do is be a hardy veteran who cheats cheekily a la Ric Flair in his late career, but that's silly.


Wrestling ability has nothing to do with being babyface. He's not showing any face qualities because he's not one, that's a good thing. Until we actually see him as a face, you can't make any judgments on that.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



> Rollins is the one with all the talent yet Reigns is pushed to the moon because of who he's related to and bigger muscles. Pathetic.


 Rollins is the one with all the talent....? :ambrose2

there in the group to protect each others weaknesses and Rolins has his too.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You SERIOUSLY believe this guy is capable of being the next John Cena?


Nah, not at all. Reigns will be a solid #2 or #3 guy for his whole "main event" career in my mind. He's great, but I don't think he has that natural charisma.
I'd love to be proven wrong though.

I can only imagine a smaller guy will become the face of the company.



BehindYou said:


> Rollins is the one with all the talent....? :ambrose2


Most of it, yes. Don't kid yourself. It only makes it worse. :carl


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



> Nah, not at all. Reigns will be a solid #2 or #3 guy for his whole "main event" career in my mind. He's great, but I don't think he has that natural charisma.
> I'd love to be proven wrong though.
> 
> I can only imagine a smaller guy will become the face of the company.


So then what the hell are we arguing about? You just made my point for me.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

If they booked it right they could push anyone they want and I wouldn't mind. The problem is the booking, not the talent


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

The irony of the "lol vanilla midget marks WWE needs big guys" is that he is only alightly larger than Ambrose.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Personally...If I was to book Reigns, I'd bring back King of the Ring, and make him win it, not just go over some big stars in a few matches...Because that has not helped many others recently.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So then what the hell are we arguing about? You just made my point for me.


No, what I described (#2 or #3 guy) _is_ Batista.
You said he wouldn't become another Batista in terms of drawing, when I said he would.
:kobe


----------



## TJC93

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns has one of them looks that just cannot be ignored


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Lol it's easier to get a big guy over because u don't need any type of story or fued to make him credible! His size makes him a credible threat! Cm punk try's to portray a mix martial artist to become credible and does it horribly might I add, which is y he isn't able to carry a wrestling company!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Not really, I like Reigns a lot, even if he's not my favourite of the three. Plus it's probably more likely that the first one to get pushed from The Shield will flop, the push won't be as organic and may be premature.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

What pisses me off mostly is that most NEWS SOURCES claim that his push is mostly for his *"LOOKS" *rather than his talent!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Not one bit, Reigns is a beast, not a technician, but so intense in the ring, he's over too. I look forward to seeing him break out.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

as long as he doesn't do any flops like at 1:18 he should be okay lol


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I would be more annoyed i guess if i never actually liked all three of them.


----------



## septurum

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Rossyross said:


> Only the indy hipsters are getting buthurt over Ambrose and Rollins. *Rollins* is the most marketable, deal with it.


Fail.

Anyway, it's not like Reigns is going to be main eventing this month. They seem to be taking their time with him as they should. He is still part of the Shield, it's not like he is challenging for the title at the Rumble. If they push him too fast they are just going to have another ADR or Miz on their hands.


----------



## Barry Horowitz

Burzo said:


> Personally...If I was to book Reigns, I'd bring back King of the Ring, and make him win it, not just go over some big stars in a few matches...Because that has not helped many others recently.


THIS is such a great idea, for so many reasons.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry Horowitz

TJC93 said:


> Reigns has one of them looks that just cannot be ignored


At some point or another, even the smarks have to admit that looks DO matter. This is showbiz afterall. Reigns is tall, cut and has that "ethnic-but-not-too-ethnic" look that contemporary corporate marketers fap to when they get to put them on billboards.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Don't laugh Raven. At least short people are cute by default. Maybe I'll wear lifts. Maybe.


short people are the onnnly cute people it is true


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Barry Horowitz said:


> At some point or another, even the smarks have to admit that looks DO matter. This is showbiz afterall. Reigns is tall, cut and has that "ethnic-but-not-too-ethnic" look that contemporary corporate marketers fap to when they get to put them on billboards.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Also, although I don't claim to be a mind reader, it really wouldn't surprise me if his fellow shield mates are nothing short of happy for him behind the curtain.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> short people are the onnnly cute people it is true


:3c


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

It's alright and all. At first when you read the dirtsheets it sounds like Reigns is gonna get pushed to heaven and everyone is gonna be left in the dust but they are going about it nicely. I don't think any member of the shield will actually suffer from it and they'll all go on to do their own thing. I don't really have a problem with the fact that Reigns is the first one to get a shot or whatever.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

^Pretty much how I feel too.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> The irony of the "lol vanilla midget marks WWE needs big guys" is that he is only alightly larger than Ambrose.


I was always amazed that they kept calling him the powerhouse of the group when he really isnt that big. I think i've seen one moment where he seemed to have power and that was when DB jumped over the rope and he caught him. Not sure what he can do besides the spear, superman punch and his roar. 

But yeah, Reigns is getting pushed to the moon but the other guys are actually getting their time to shine too. Rollins against Cena,Punk and DB has done him wonders and Dean with Punk and the mic time he gets is great.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I am happy they are pushing Roman Reigns over Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.I haven't been impressed so far with Ambrose.Rollins is good in the ring though.


This.



Headliner said:


> Nope. Only people that are mad are indy marks and geeks.


And this.



septurum said:


> Fail.
> 
> Anyway, it's not like Reigns is going to be main eventing this month. They seem to be taking their time with him as they should. He is still part of the Shield, it's not like he is challenging for the title at the Rumble. If they push him too fast they are just going to have another ADR or *Miz* on their hands.


Miz wasn't pushed fast & he was actually the most over heel on the roster.


----------



## CruelAngel77

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Get over it kid. It's just wrestling. Nobody is losing their job over Roman Reigns.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Overall, not everyone is going to be happy with his push. It's just what it is, and the complaining and bitching won't stop. It will just get stronger. On top of that Roman was never the most liked member to begin with. So some of the comments I see on here don't surprise me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Think about it. Roman Reigns has not really lost a 1 on 1 fight to anyone, has never been pinned (except one time I recall in a multi-man match in which he was hit hit with multiple finishers in a row). Reigns is always the one to get the glory in all of what The Shield does. The camera zooms up mostly on him always. He rarely eats a good beatdown, like Rollins does. He always gets the finishing spot. He eliminated 4 guys at Survivor Series.
> 
> We know he isn't more talented than neither Ambrose or Rollins; that may have to do with the fact that Rollins and Ambrose are 2 of the best pro wrestlers in the world but anyways. Lots of competition. Ambrose handles a mic way better than Reigns. Rollins is light years ahead in the ring. Reigns has the look, and the background, and gets the big push. You think it's fair? Does it make you a little mad? Discuss.


Yes but he will probably end up iike Ryback. The reason Reigns looks soo good is because Rollikns does all the work and Reigns does the spots.

Going single everyone is going to see how much seasoning Reigns needs as a wrestler. He is going to be exposed, plus he is terrible on the mic, so that won't help either.

Rollins and Ambrose when its all said and done will be bigger stars. I could see Reigns being jobbed out in 6 months time.

They will probably just build him up to feed him to Cena then be done with him.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Ashly said:


> Overall, not everyone is going to be happy with his push. It's just what it is, and the complaining and bitching won't stop. It will just get stronger. On top of that Roman was never the most liked member to begin with. So some of the comments I see on here don't surprise me.


There is absolutely NOTHING in the world that WWE can do to make EVERYONE happy. Whatever they do, there's gonna be someone who won't like it.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Reigns is the most over. That's just a fact, so learn to live with it. I'm glad he's the one getting the push because he's easily the most entertaining member IMO.


But WHY is he the most over? Because they book Ambrose and Rollins like Bitches. They protect Reigns as if it is the most important thing in the world. Reigns then looks the most badass of the group, which makes people like him. Do you think someone like Brock Lesnar would be as over if he got his ass beat by everyone he faced?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yes but he will probably end up iike Ryback. The reason Reigns looks soo good is because Rollikns does all the work and Reigns does the spots.
> 
> Going single everyone is going to see how much seasoning Reigns needs as a wrestler. He is going to be exposed, plus he is terrible on the mic, so that won't help either.
> 
> Rollins and Ambrose when its all said and done will be bigger stars. * I could see Reigns being jobbed out in 6 months time.*
> 
> They will probably just build him up to feed him to Cena then be done with him.


:ti

Sorry, but this is one guy who won't be fed to Cena.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Cena is the eater of worlds. I'm not convinced that Reigns is the exception just yet.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

His push makes sense. It's not like they're disposing of the other two guys; he's not truly being pushed at their expense. He has the best look and has the most upside as a possible main event draw one day. His being pushed more strongly than the other two makes perfect sense from WWE's perspective, and I'm fine with it. Ambrose gets the second-"heaviest" push and Rollins isn't too far behind him. You can see where they're likely to land when The Shield wraps up: Reigns as a fledgling potential main-eventer; Ambrose as a top-tier midcarder; Rollins likely right at midcard level. That's about right considering what each man brings to the table.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> :ti
> 
> Sorry, but this is one guy who won't be fed to Cena.


Of course he will. There is no one new and fresh to feed to Cena. Reigns will be that guy, just watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



DesolationRow said:


> His push makes sense. It's not like they're disposing of the other two guys; he's not truly being pushed at their expense. He has the best look and has the most upside as a possible main event draw one day. His being pushed more strongly than the other two makes perfect sense from WWE's perspective, and I'm fine with it. Ambrose gets the second-"heaviest" push and Rollins isn't too far behind him. You can see where they're likely to land when The Shield wraps up: Reigns as a fledgling potential main-eventer; Ambrose as a top-tier midcarder; Rollins likely right at midcard level. That's about right considering what each man brings to the table.


I disagree that the has the most upside. Ambrose has the most update. Ambrose is great on the mic, he is one of the best in the company, he is right up there with CM Punk and Paul Heyman. Plus he is great in the ring. If the WWE play their cards right, Ambrose could be the biggest heel the WWE has seen in a long time.

Reigns is just another big guy with the look with average skills. Those guys are a dime a dozen. 

Rollins also has a much bigger upside than Reigns. Rolllins could be another Jeff Hardy.

You are vastly overrating Reigns and underrating Rollins and Ambrose.

Go watch Ambrose vs Rollins matches from NXT, they are some of the best matches of 2012. Those matches are better than anything Reings has ever done.

I can't see Reigns carrying a 20-30 minute match but both Ambrose and Rollins could easily do that.

Reigns is like Ryback, he will only look good in squash matches.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I disagree that the has the most upside. Ambrose has the most update. Ambrose is great on the mic, he is one of the best in the company, he is right up there with CM Punk and Paul Heyman. Plus he is great in the ring. If the WWE play their cards right, Ambrose could be the biggest heel the WWE has seen in a long time.
> 
> Reigns is just another big guy with the look with average skills. Those guys are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Rollins also has a much bigger upside than Reigns. Rolllins could be another Jeff Hardy.
> 
> You are vastly overrating Reigns and underrating Rollins and Ambrose.
> 
> Go watch Ambrose vs Rollins matches from NXT, they are some of the best matches of 2012. Those matches are better than anything Reings has ever done.
> 
> I can't see Reigns carrying a 20-30 minute match but both Ambrose and Rollins could easily do that.
> 
> Reigns is like Ryback, he will only look good in squash matches.


WWE is a face driven industry though. How many heels have been given the RR push? There's been a handful but for the most part WWE books their faces stronger while their heels get mediocre booking.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



> Reigns is just another big guy with the look with average skills. Those guys are a dime a dozen.


name the dozen guys with what Reigns has...



> Rolllins could be another Jeff Hardy.


This is an oft-cited comparison which is based completely off look.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Are the comparisons between The Nexus and The Shield still going on? Fuck no.

The Nexus were a bunch of irrelevant nobodies with Wade Barrett as their mouthpiece. Their debut was AMAZING yes but let's be honest, they were all generic as fuck (bar Bryan and maybe Barrett) talents who were just ganged together to be another victim of LOL CENA.

The Shield are COMPLETELY different. Their debut match at TLC 2012 showed that as a force, they can put on fucking great matches as well as being dominant. They've been given long title reigns. They've been showing up everybody in the company in terms of work rate (LOL WORKRATE FUCKIN INDY GEEKS~!), match quality and presence. They're still young and yet two thirds of them have a wealth of experience working for other companies. The only way these guys will not make it big is if the WWE writers and bookers forget how to function properly as human beings and make them look like fools ('yes that's gonna happen cos the WWE sucks!')

The Shield are NOT The Nexus, end of.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



birthday_massacre said:


> I disagree that the has the most upside. Ambrose has the most update. Ambrose is great on the mic, he is one of the best in the company, he is right up there with CM Punk and Paul Heyman. Plus he is great in the ring. If the WWE play their cards right, Ambrose could be the biggest heel the WWE has seen in a long time.
> 
> Reigns is just another big guy with the look with average skills. Those guys are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Rollins also has a much bigger upside than Reigns. Rolllins could be another Jeff Hardy.
> 
> You are vastly overrating Reigns and underrating Rollins and Ambrose.
> 
> Go watch Ambrose vs Rollins matches from NXT, they are some of the best matches of 2012. Those matches are better than anything Reings has ever done.
> 
> I can't see Reigns carrying a 20-30 minute match but both Ambrose and Rollins could easily do that.
> 
> Reigns is like Ryback, he will only look good in squash matches.



I agree with a lot of what you are saying but you are over rating Ambrose as much as he is overrating Reigns. Rollins is the backbone of the group. Remember he was the star before either of these 2. He was the one on TV when these guys were scrubs. They all have potential and at the end of the day for different reasons. Reigns has the best look, Rollins is the best in the ring and Ambrose best on the mic. That's it, point blank period. Now what WWE decides to do with these are key.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I like the Reigns push so far. It's not like he's being shoved down the audience's throat or anything. Hopefully they don't screw it up, and he turns into a main eventer. I see no reason all 3 Shield guys can't have their time at the top of the card.


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



BehindYou said:


> name the dozen guys with what Reigns has...
> 
> 
> This is an oft-cited comparison which is based completely off look.



You obviously have never seen Rollins work from NXT and the indys.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



King BOOKAH said:


> I agree with a lot of what you are saying but you are over rating Ambrose as much as he is overrating Reigns. Rollins is the backbone of the group. Remember he was the star before either of these 2. He was the one on TV when these guys were scrubs. They all have potential and at the end of the day for different reasons. Reigns has the best look, Rollins is the best in the ring and Ambrose best on the mic. That's it, point blank period. Now what WWE decides to do with these are key.


I watched all of the Rollins/Ambrose matches in developmental and Ambrose was the standout. Now Seth has improved a lot since then, but I think Ambrose has a lot he hasn't shown yet as far as lengthy singles matches go.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Reigns will get pushed and the typical IWC dude will complain. Mostly because they resent big, strong, handsome dudes. It's why they tend to knee-jerk support the smaller, weaker, uglier dudes.

The psychology is pretty obvious. If the guy looks like what they imagine the average woman would prefer ... then the IWC dudes don't like him.

Reigns looks like an action hero ... which is why WWE will push him, and why the IWC will resent him.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Hmmm, you know the other thing I notice from this guy, and for a business that is built on 'larger than life', he actually comes off as an introvert.


----------



## Broddie

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No because he's the only one of the 3 that could legitimately be the face of the company. He has that appeal. He has presence and charisma. Says a lot without saying a thing. I think his body language and mannerisms are underrated. But I haven't watched the product in months so I don't know what's really going on now.

One thing for sure though; You see him you could buy him as a powerhouse ass kicker. Yet he also is handsome enough to woo the ladies. A guy like that could be the face of the company. This guy is the next Orton but I think he'll become even better. 

I think in the eyes of management it's that he's not Brock but he could convincingly stand toe to toe with him within the WWE universe etc. can't fault them for sticking to their old company staple. When it's all said and done though all 3 of these guys will be stars. They balance each other well right now. 

Rollins is better in the ring than Reigns by galaxies. He's just more polished and experienced there. Ambrose could talk but isn't as good as Rollins in the ring but Rollins isn't great on the mic at least he's losing the lisp. 

Reigns can't talk or hold his own in the ring to the extent that his partners could but like Goldberg he's been well protected and they only highlight his strengths and that has gotten him over. In the end because of that he has that element of excitement on his side. 

You want to see if someone will match Reigns because you see him holding his own against the main eventers like it was nothing. That is what gives him that it factor and it's why he's being viewed as the "star". I think Reigns is the guy they've been looking for for the last 8 years now.

If the faction breaks up I see Ambrose Vs. Reigns being the main feud to come out of that though. It pretty much writes itself cause both characters are polar opposites. Great contrast to each other and you could buy them as arch rivals because of their past in the faction. Rollins will be kept the more neutral. Ambrose the heel and Reigns the silent but deadly big guy face archetype.


----------



## ZackMorrisonIsBack

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Jon Moxley is the one. I beleive only fools think Roman Reigns is better. They are just in love with his physique. Tyler Black has all the potential, but Moxley is ready for Cena. I have no idea what some of you are talking about that moxley can't work, maybe because he doesn't use chairs or hurricanranas every 20 seconds or is booked as some mma tough mma guy even though cro cop made him his bitch(Del Rio). Moxley works a perfect in ring psychology style, just look at his matches with punk; where it's not about what he does, but how he does it. The crowd is always into his matches, but I think the higher ups have a crush on Reigns. He's good, but he won't fill that void of a monster that they need once lesnar and batista leave. He lacks the charisma. I don't like Batista(his work is shoddy and makes ultimate warrior look like benoit, except the taker match); but i'm the first to admit he has natural charisma which endeared him to the fans. Reigns still needs work. Dean Ambrose is ready for the main event and if it were up to me, i would have him win the rumble and face Cena.


----------



## ZackMorrisonIsBack

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



ZackMorrisonIsBack said:


> Jon Moxley is the one. I beleive only fools think Roman Reigns is better. They are just in love with his physique. Tyler Black has all the potential, but Moxley is ready for Cena. I have no idea what some of you are talking about that moxley can't work, maybe because he doesn't use chairs or hurricanranas every 20 seconds or is booked as some mma tough mma guy even though cro cop made him his bitch(Del Rio). Moxley works a perfect in ring psychology style, just look at his matches with punk; where it's not about what he does, but how he does it. The crowd is always into his matches, but I think the higher ups have a crush on Reigns. He's good, but he won't fill that void of a monster that they need once lesnar and batista leave. He lacks the charisma. I don't like Batista(his work is shoddy and makes ultimate warrior look like benoit, except the taker match); but i'm the first to admit he has natural charisma which endeared him to the fans. Reigns still needs work. Dean Ambrose is ready for the main event and if it were up to me, i would have him win the rumble and face Cena.



Dean Ambrose vs John Cena could be the Roddy Piper vs Hulk Hogan of this generation if done correctly. Yet, the writers at WWE have messed up everything from Ziggler's title reign, daniel bryan, Mark Henry did not deserve the world title, Great Khali has and will always suck, Big Slow in the main event, Del Rio has gotten stale, the original Sin Cara was never allowed to shine thanks to the damn lights, Sheamus should be a monster heel instead of a lovable giant leprecauhn etc... And their biggest recent blunder, not signing AJ Styles. 
I'm out son!

PS edit: Let's not forget about Ryback... I saw that failure coming since day one!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Broddie said:


> No because he's the only one of the 3 that could legitimately be the face of the company. He has that appeal. He has presence and charisma. Says a lot without saying a thing. I think his body language and mannerisms are underrated. But I haven't watched the product in months so I don't know what's really going on now.
> 
> One thing for sure though; You see him you could buy him as a powerhouse ass kicker. Yet he also is handsome enough to woo the ladies. A guy like that could be the face of the company. This guy is the next Orton but I think he'll become even better.
> 
> I think in the eyes of management it's that he's not Brock but he could convincingly stand toe to toe with him within the WWE universe etc. can't fault them for sticking to their old company staple. When it's all said and done though all 3 of these guys will be stars. They balance each other well right now.
> 
> Rollins is better in the ring than Reigns by galaxies. He's just more polished and experienced there. Ambrose could talk but isn't as good as Rollins in the ring but Rollins isn't great on the mic at least he's losing the lisp.
> 
> Reigns can't talk or hold his own in the ring to the extent that his partners could but like Goldberg he's been well protected and they only highlight his strengths and that has gotten him over. In the end because of that he has that element of excitement on his side.
> 
> You want to see if someone will match Reigns because you see him holding his own against the main eventers like it was nothing. That is what gives him that it factor and it's why he's being viewed as the "star". I think Reigns is the guy they've been looking for for the last 8 years now.
> 
> If the faction breaks up I see Ambrose Vs. Reigns being the main feud to come out of that though. It pretty much writes itself cause both characters are polar opposites. Great contrast to each other and you could buy them as arch rivals because of their past in the faction. Rollins will be kept the more neutral. Ambrose the heel and Reigns the silent but deadly big guy face archetype.


All of this!

In a few years this is going to lead to an intense rivalry between the two. Top Heel vs Top Face










I mean just look at them. The Psychotic Ambrose vs The Nerves of Steel Reigns. It practically writes itself.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



> You obviously have never seen Rollins work from NXT and the indys.


 Not seen anything on the indies but i have watched all of NXT and used to watch FCW when he was on it. Other than saying I obviously havent see his work, what's the reason for the Hardy comparison? I havent seen any reasoning at all other than how they look and both using high flying moves (rollins isnt even a flyer really, he's way more technical than that)



> Rollins is the backbone of the group. Remember he was the star before either of these 2. He was the one on TV when these guys were scrubs.


 He was on NXT, that's barely a thing. The only reason Ambrose wasn't on NXT was because they'd planned to debut him in a programme with Mick Foley.


----------



## Broddie

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

I'm not familiar with Batista. I wasn't watching during that time but I will say Reigns could be better than early Brock depending on how he's booked. The potential is there though the dude does need to polish his mat skills a lot more.


----------



## ZackMorrisonIsBack

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Peace


----------



## DareDevil

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Are the comparisons between The Nexus and The Shield still going on? Fuck no.
> 
> The Nexus were a bunch of irrelevant nobodies with Wade Barrett as their mouthpiece. Their debut was AMAZING yes but let's be honest, they were all generic as fuck (bar Bryan and maybe Barrett) talents who were just ganged together to be another victim of LOL CENA.
> 
> The Shield are COMPLETELY different. Their debut match at TLC 2012 showed that as a force, they can put on fucking great matches as well as being dominant. They've been given long title reigns. They've been showing up everybody in the company in terms of work rate (LOL WORKRATE FUCKIN INDY GEEKS~!), match quality and presence. They're still young and yet two thirds of them have a wealth of experience working for other companies. The only way these guys will not make it big is if the WWE writers and bookers forget how to function properly as human beings and make them look like fools ('yes that's gonna happen cos the WWE sucks!')
> 
> The Shield are NOT The Nexus, end of.


Well as far as I know we've moved on from comparing them, but what you said it's true. Besides it doesn't get pretty in here when people compare them to other factions, specially NWO or Nexus. And lol 


> The only way these guys will not make it big is if the WWE writers and bookers forget how to function properly as human beings and make them look like fools


 at this.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No, because WWE needs new stars. Reigns has that main event look, charisma, presence, intensity, presentation and credibility that doesn't come too often these days. He's been the obvious standout of the Shield since they first debuted, and he's also become the most over of the group. Guy has been pretty solid on the mic and absolutely explosive in the ring. Not saying he should be rushed straight into the main event scene, but getting well established in the mid card scene, and having a slow and steady push to the main event would do wonders for him.

Only thing I'm worried about is the fact that WWE probably won't have any plans for Ambrose and Rollins. Would love to see them have their time come, especially because of how extremely talented I find both to be, but I fear they'll be left directionless.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Oxi said:


> No, what I described (#2 or #3 guy) _is_ Batista.
> You said he wouldn't become another Batista in terms of drawing, when I said he would.
> :kobe


He won't, there's no way. His ceiling is Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



GillbergReturns said:


> WWE is a face driven industry though. How many heels have been given the RR push? There's been a handful but for the most part WWE books their faces stronger while their heels get mediocre booking.


Reigns should be a heel, Rollins is a natural face, and ambrose is a natural heel.


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Am I mad that someone other than Cena and Orton are getting a push?.... HELL NO!! Add CM Punk to that list as well. You may think Reigns isn't talented( I don't see how you can know that when he's barely gotten time to show his abilities), and that's fine but Reigns has a star making IT factor to him. IT factor and the ability to put asses in seats is what WWE cares about the most. Historically someone like a Roman Reigns has always drawn more money for WWE, than someone like a Ambrose or Rollins. I desperately want WWE to start making new stars this year, and if Reigns is someone they want in that top spot then I'm all for it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

Not really, it was inevitable, he has everything they want in a star. I don't mind him to be honest, sure, there's mich better people they could push, but much worse also.

He's an improvement on the big Ryback push we got last year anyway.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

fpalm at the people defending reigns the dude does look like a star but that doesn't mean he DESERVES a push. If anyone in that bunch deserves a push it's seth rollins because dean was already that good on the mic but sucked in the ring and roman just has his look and his spear the only one who has improved anything out of being in the shield is seth rollins he's the one who has improved on the microphone he's the one who has CARRIED every tag match they have been in together. So if we're talking about who DESERVES a push it's seth because he does most of everything besides the talking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



ThePandagirl20 said:


> Am I mad that someone other than Cena and Orton are getting a push?.... HELL NO!! Add CM Punk to that list as well. You may think Reigns isn't talented( I don't see how you can know that when he's barely gotten time to show his abilities), and that's fine but Reigns has a star making IT factor to him. IT factor and the ability to put asses in seats is what WWE cares about the most. Historically someone like a Roman Reigns has always drawn more money for WWE, than someone like a Ambrose or Rollins. I desperately want WWE to start making new stars this year, and if Reigns is someone they want in that top spot then I'm all for it.


Daniel Bryan has the IT factor and is much better in the ring, yet DB keeps getting held back, and now Reigns is going to get a main event push instead of DB who has earned his main event slot that the wWE refuses to give him?

The WWE needs to stop trying to hot shot and force non worthy stars to the main event. Reigns should have to earn his slot like Punk did. 

The last thing we need is another guy being force down our throat Cena, ADR and Sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



WTF352 said:


> fpalm at the people defending reigns the dude does look like a star but that doesn't mean he DESERVES a push. If anyone in that bunch deserves a push it's seth rollins because dean was already that good on the mic but sucked in the ring and roman just has his look and his spear the only one who has improved anything out of being in the shield is seth rollins he's the one who has improved on the microphone he's the one who has CARRIED every tag match they have been in together. So if we're talking about who DESERVES a push it's seth because he does most of everything besides the talking.


You do know that Ambrose is better in the ring than Rollins right? Rollins has come a long way but Ambrose if the best wrestler out of the shield members.
Ambrose is easily the most well rounded member of the shield.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

No. I can't wait to see him take off.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



birthday_massacre said:


> You do know that Ambrose is better in the ring than Rollins right? Rollins has come a long way but Ambrose if the best wrestler out of the shield members.
> Ambrose is easily the most well rounded member of the shield.


Storytelling wise yes i was aware of deans talents wayyyy before most of his fans but better then seth rollins in the ring all around? I disagree


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*

People really overrating Reigns looks...

The most popular guys in WWE right now= Punk,Bryan....hell Jeff Hardy was pretty fucking big, and would still be big if he was here. 

On what planet does Roman Reigns have "THE LOOK"? WWE clearly doesn't listen to fans...no suprise there. This isn't 1986...have you seen The Shield thread? The thread is a Ambrose worship thread....Reigns look is overrated...he has a good look,in shape obviously but fans give two fucks about that nowadays. WWE could give Bryan a Randy Orton push and the crowd would eat it up...you need ability to connect with the fans,and WWE to give you the spotlight where you can look good.

What happen when Reigns stops getting that monster booking, and he doesn't destroy all his opponents? If you can't connect with the crowd then you'll fail the moment WWE stops making you look good through booking.

HOWEVER...I hope WWE goes through with his push..they'll probably ruin it and have him destroy everyone but Cena, thus he'll be the Samoan version of Sheamus... :jay

I HOPE I'M WRONG.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Schrute_Farms said:


> some people need to get over the little technical wrestlers, its the guys with the size and legit looks that draw and lead the company. Rollins will have his place in the mid card, Ambrose has the ability to be an amazing upper mid card talent who wins the wwe world heavyweight championship of the wwe universe one day but Reigns is the MAN he is the star he has the look and he will be great whether you like it or not.


They're all basically the same size. The only difference is Reigns is booked like a mastodon and has the move set that makes him look bigger.


----------



## Chad Allen

^this thread is filled with fangirls oozing over dudes that wouldn't even look at them twice.
About ambrose i agree with you he can talk well but is he good in the ring?Nope


----------



## CALΔMITY

WTF352 said:


> *^this thread is filled with fangirls oozing over dudes that wouldn't even look at them twice.*
> About ambrose i agree with you he can talk well but is he good in the ring?Nope


YOU DON'T KNOW THAT!
Also I feel that, although Ambrose's in ring skill isn't like seth's, he is capable of much more than psychology and talking on the mic. If only he had the okay to bring it out.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



Hera said:


> They're all basically the same size. The only difference is Reigns is booked like a mastodon and has the move set that makes him look bigger.


No offense but this is bullshit. I always see all these, "Reigns is a beast" type posts and I never understand it. The fact is, Rollins uses more power moves then Reigns in his moveset. See for yourself:

Reigns' moveset = (*Samoan drop*, superman punch, leaping clothesline, *moment of silence*, and spear)

Rollins' moveset = (*Catching/Lift up running powerbomb into the turnbuckle*, *paroxysm*, reverse sto into turnbuckle, *falcon arrow*, the blackout, running and leaping forearm smash in the turnbuckle, skywalker, pele kick, springboard knee)

I bolded the moves in their movesets that would be classified as power moves. I only bolded the ones that clearly need power to use, and left out some of the moves that may look ferocious but don't really require much power.

As you can see Rollins has uses more power moves than Reigns in his regular moveset, and along with Ambrose is roughly the same size as Reigns. When you add in the fact that Ambrose has basically the same size biceps as Reigns now, and Rollins isn't too far off, Reigns doesn't stand out as a powerhouse nearly as much as he's booked to be. At the end of the day, Reigns is only seen as a powerhouse because he's booked as/marketed as one, instead of possessing traditional powerhouse attributes (size, power offense, musculature).


----------



## Eddie Ray

for team CMBrose


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> for team CMBrose


Thank you Eddie Ray! :rep


----------



## Chad Allen

Calahart said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW THAT!
> Also I feel that, although Ambrose's in ring skill isn't like seth's, I feel like he is capable of much more than psychology and talking on the mic. If only he had the okay to bring it out.


Why do you feel as he's capable of anything else? I get that you think he's handsome but just because he wets your panties doesn't mean you have to praise him for shit he obviously doesn't have I've seen his matches and promos in the indies he can talk and is very creative with weapons but straight up in ring skill? Please


----------



## Eddie Ray

WTF352 said:


> Why do you feel as he's capable of anything else? I get that you think he's handsome but just because he wets your panties doesn't mean you have to praise him for shit he obviously doesn't have I've seen his matches and promos in the indies he can talk and is very creative with weapons but straight up in ring skill? Please


hes no daniel bryan but he can wrestle.

he and punk got a "this is awesome" chant ffs.


----------



## Chad Allen

Eddie Ray said:


> hes no daniel bryan but he can wrestle.
> 
> he and punk got a "this is awesome" chant ffs.


No one said he couldn't wrestle but when you have people saying he's better then SETH ROLLINS in the ring it shows how overrated he is dudes talented but the praise that he gets is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Amber B

I've never been wowed by Ambrose's in ring skills or actual technique. That's never been his strongest point. His weapon is and always will be psychology. When an Ambrose (or Moxley) match is getting started, I look forward to his antics and how he moves the story along, not his rest holds, punches, lariats and armbars.

Can he go in the ring? Sure. He isn't a slouch but his style has always modeled the heel work from eras of the past meaning that shit will most likely bore the majority right now.


Comparing his style to Rollins is like comparing a kumquat to a potato. They're way too different to even put in the same category which is why they work so well as a team or as opponents.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

WTF352 said:


> ^this thread is filled with fangirls oozing over dudes that wouldn't even look at them twice.
> About ambrose i agree with you he can talk well but is he good in the ring?Nope


Don't tar all us girls with that incoherent brush of yours.

Whenever you guys get together to chat about which Divas you think are the hottest and which ones you'd fuck senseless nobody bats an eyelid, but whenever a girl says she thinks one of the guys is attractive we're instantly poked fun at as if that's the only reason we watch. How many Divas do you think what look at _you_ twice?

Ugh, I kind of hate this post because I sound like such a whiny bitch like the ones you'd see on Loose Women (and trust me, I hate that feminist bullshit) but, like other people have said, this post is really not true whatsoever.


----------



## Chad Allen

K. Kobashi said:


> Don't tar all us girls with that incoherent brush of yours.
> 
> Whenever you guys get together to chat about which Divas you think are the hottest and which ones you'd fuck senseless nobody bats an eyelid, but whenever a girl says she thinks one of the guys is attractive we're instantly poked fun at as if that's the only reason we watch. How many Divas do you think what look at _you_ twice?
> 
> Ugh, I kind of hate this post because I sound like such a whiny bitch like the ones you'd see on Loose Women (and trust me, I hate that feminist bullshit) but, like other people have said, this post is really not true whatsoever.


The thing is im not one of those dudes that creams themselves every time i see aj or aksana bend over is it sexy? Sure but i don't spend my entire fuckin day posting gifs or pics of them doing sexual things or looking hot.


----------



## Eddie Ray

WTF352 said:


> No one said he couldn't wrestle but when you have people saying he's better then SETH ROLLINS in the ring it shows how overrated he is dudes talented but the praise that he gets is fucking ridiculous.


ohhh no. hes not better than Rollins athletically. Ambrose does have better in ring Psychology though.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

WTF352 said:


> The thing is im not one of those dudes that creams themselves every time i see aj or aksana bend over is it sexy? Sure but i don't spend my entire fuckin day posting gifs or pics of them doing sexual things or looking hot.


I rep you and tip my hat to you then.

I'm all for personal opinion but I can't help but find it kind of creepy.

Especially considering I don't think AJ's attractive at all..


----------



## Chad Allen

Eddie Ray said:


> ohhh no. hes not better than Rollins athletically. Ambrose does have better in ring Psychology though.


Absolutely is in ring psychology is the best right now in my opinion but this whole ambrose is better then seth debate i got into with an obvious ambrose mark was why i went in on the whole who deserves a push situation about roman and i stated that seth deserves a push because i feel he's the only one who has improved their week spot which was his mic skills.


----------



## Chad Allen

K. Kobashi said:


> I rep you and tip my hat to you then.
> 
> I'm all for personal opinion but I can't help but find it kind of creepy.
> 
> Especially considering I don't think AJ's attractive at all..


It's not that she isn't attractive it's just the fact that she looks young.........too young


----------



## Eddie Ray

WTF352 said:


> Absolutely is in ring psychology is the best right now in my opinion but this whole ambrose is better then seth debate i got into with an obvious ambrose mark was why i went in on the whole who deserves a push situation about roman and i stated that seth deserves a push because i feel he's the only one who has improved their week spot which was his mic skills.


Seth will get over naturally with his ring work. he will develop the same appeal to the fans that people like Benoit are Bryan had/have. I guess thats why I don't worry so much about him. he might take a few years to get over but he WILL get over in a huge way.

As for Ambrose, FCW really improved his ring work and he gets better every time I see him. hes sooo much better now than he was in FCW


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Eddie Ray said:


> hes no daniel bryan but he can wrestle.
> 
> *he and punk got a "this is awesome" chant ffs*.


...which quite honestly don't mean shit. People chant "This is awesome" to every other match up nowadays.


----------



## Eddie Ray

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ...which quite honestly don't mean shit. People chant "This is awesome" to every other match up nowadays.


no. the psychology in that match worked them, thus the ' this is awesome' chant.

it started off slow but grew faster paced and more tense throughout the match.


----------



## Chad Allen

Eddie Ray said:


> Seth will get over naturally with his ring work. he will develop the same appeal to the fans that people like Benoit are Bryan had/have. I guess thats why I don't worry so much about him. he might take a few years to get over but he WILL get over in a huge way.
> 
> As for Ambrose, FCW really improved his ring work and he gets better every time I see him. hes sooo much better now than he was in FCW


Of course he's gonna get over eventually it's just now that the break up is happening seth isn't doing shit it's basically a reigns/ambrose build up and they need to let setn do more then just stand there shit if they have high hopes for all 3 based on reports then let seth do something hell to make him look strong have ambrose and reigns argue in a six man tag and let seth kill it and win the shit by hisself that way he's doing something. Personally i think seth should be the one going face then let ambrose stay heel and let roman be a quiet ass kicking tweener.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Eddie Ray said:


>


See, this is why I'm an Ambrose mark. When he's in the ring with Punk, after all's been said on the mic, after all the poking, prodding, insinuating and trashtalking, he ACTUALLY looks like he wants to hurt the guy. He's not wrestling him and hurting him in the process, he's hurting him and just so happens to be a wrestler, so uses wrestling to do it. 

I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right, but I hope at least someone will get my point, lol.


----------



## SubZero3:16

:ti like if a chick needs to look good to get in Dean Ambrose's pants


Rollins is miles better than Ambrose in the ring, anyone who disagrees needs to hop off his nuts.


----------



## DareDevil

I've said this before. And I will say it again
Ring= Rollins
Character, Psychology, Mic skills= Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> for team CMBrose


Yeah saw this on tumblr. <3 <3<3



WTF352 said:


> Why do you feel as he's capable of anything else? I get that you think he's handsome but just because he wets your panties doesn't mean you have to praise him for shit he obviously doesn't have I've seen his matches and promos in the indies he can talk and is very creative with weapons but straight up in ring skill? Please


I do think he's handsome, but that doesn't factor in what I think of his skill. I already recognize that Rollins is more skillful in the ring, but that doesn't mean that psychology is all Jon/Dean can do. That's just what he excels at out of the three.


----------



## Amber B

Bearodactyl said:


> See, this is why I'm an Ambrose mark. When he's in the ring with Punk, after all's been said on the mic, after all the poking, prodding, insinuating and trashtalking, *he ACTUALLY looks like he wants to hurt the guy. He's not wrestling him and hurting him in the process, he's hurting him and just so happens to be a wrestler, so uses wrestling to do it.
> *
> I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right, but I hope at least someone will get my point, lol.


That.
Jimmy Jacobs even questioned if Ambrose/Moxly legit hated him when they were feuding. That's how _in_ the character this bastard gets. His damn opponent who knows this is a work legit thinks he hated him :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I haven't read them all, but I read a snippet of an interview he did where he pretty much states that he believes it's all real while it's happening. I guess if you successfully get on that mind set then it's perfect. From what I've read he's actually pretty shy.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Calahart said:


> I haven't read them all, but I read a snippet of an interview he did where he pretty much states that he believes it's all real while it's happening. I guess if you successfully get on that mind set then it's perfect. From what I've read he's actually pretty shy.


he would make such a good actor...


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> he would make such a good actor...


I would honestly love to see him on a movie one day. But like Hollywood type of movie not shitty wwe the marine or 12 rounds, no no no no.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I would honestly love to see him on a movie one day. But like Hollywood type of movie not shitty wwe the marine or 12 rounds, no no no no.


Well possibly. Most definitely if he had the same passion for acting in movies as he does for wrestling.


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I would honestly love to see him on a movie one day. But like Hollywood type of movie not shitty wwe the marine or 12 rounds, no no no no.


He already has a movie..with me 



WTF352 said:


> ^this thread is filled with fangirls oozing over dudes that wouldn't even look at them twice.
> About ambrose i agree with you he can talk well but is he good in the ring?Nope


:banplz:


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> All of this!
> 
> In a few years this is going to lead to an intense rivalry between the two. Top Heel vs Top Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean just look at them. The Psychotic Ambrose vs The Nerves of Steel Reigns. It practically writes itself.


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap

*YAS SUBZERO!*


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> He already has a movie..with me


Oh, Cindel you always know what to say. :rep for you girl. (Assuming you are one :side: )










Oh my god, I just had to share this with you guys. This is the 2nd time I've received red rep and what this guy told me was fucking hilarious. I am not even mad because what I posted wasn't even offensive. Dear lord.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Don't worry about it. I got red rep once because I said Shawn Michaels was pretty back in his hey day. Apparently the poster thought it was gay.

:draper2


----------



## -XERO-

Looking at those gifs again....

I realize I act just like those 2 in real-life at times (okay it's not new to me, I'm just NOW mentioning it is all. lol)


Other than when I'm acting like a goofball....

I'm like a mixture of Reigns, Ambrose, Taker and maybe Orton.....without a criminal record & Roman/Attitude Era Taker's physical appearance somewhat. Haha!


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> Looking at those gifs again....
> 
> I realize I act just like those 2 in real-life at times (okay it's not new to me, I'm just NOW mentioning it is all. lol)
> 
> 
> Other than when I'm acting like a goofball....
> 
> I'm like a mixture of Reigns, Ambrose, Taker and maybe Orton.....without a criminal record &* Roman/Attitude Era Taker's physical appearance somewhat. *Haha!

































:lol


----------



## Frantics

i again, think all 3 of these guys will get big pushes, its just a matter of time and learning to be patient, if you think that they're just gonna push reigns and get rid of Ambrose who is friggin phenomenal in the mic and pretty good in the ring, not compared to Rollins of course, but anyway, if you think that they are gonna drop the other 2 and just push Reigns...your a crazy man, i think WWE realizes what they've had, cause if they didn't, they would of killed off the shield months ago, hell even killed it off in its first 6 months, but they didn't because WWE knows they're talented people, seeing Reigns from FCW till now, i can honestly say, he has dramatically improved, Ambrose has even improved, cause he was a bit slow in the ring at times back then, but now he looks like he knows what he is doing...well minusing his character xD, and Rollins...well he is was always pretty great in the ring, they all will be main eventers, i can tell you all that, for now, i am enjoying this slow blow-up between these 3, and it looks like they're not rushing anyone into huge main event status, which is good, make them work through it over the years, its been fun to watch the shield, but it will be even more interesting to see what they do with their singles career and watch this slow break-up in the shield...^^


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol


LMAO

I repped you for the other post a while ago.

I would've repped you for THIS post instead.
:lol


----------



## -XERO-

Consider me the 4th member of the Shield (MASON RYAN WHO!?!)

This is my theme song after we split:






lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Oh heavens, this wrestling stuff is dandy and all but I simply cannot wait to see my dear Romy is his very own motion picture!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh, Cindel you always know what to say. :rep for you girl. (Assuming you are one :side: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, I just had to share this with you guys. This is the 2nd time I've received red rep and what this guy told me was fucking hilarious. I am not even mad because what I posted wasn't even offensive. Dear lord.


Some people are just idiots. Simple as that. Screw em.




SubZero3:16 said:


> Don't worry about it. I got red rep once because I said Shawn Michaels was pretty back in his hey day. Apparently the poster thought it was gay.
> 
> :draper2


Totes was. When I was younger I got all kinds of the flustered when I discovered his playgirl pics. I also thought he was generally hot back in his prime.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Some people are just idiots. Simple as that. Screw em.
> 
> Totes was. When I was younger I got all kinds of the flustered when I discovered his playgirl pics. I also thought he was generally hot back in his prime.


Yeah you're right. (Y)
I think HBK was ok, maybe if I had been born when he was young I would've drool over him.
I mean









Or Taker, maybe Taker.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: About HBK



I wasn't much of a fan of his Rockers look. I'd say once his hair got less fluffy and got a gimmick change was when I got all into his looks.












I remembered wanting to share these on here, but I was browsing on my phone when I found them and got too lazy. I've seen comparison gifs with Dean/Moxley and Punk and now there's these. :lol






























































The second to last gif when Jon is running out of the stage just gets me every time. I dunno it's just silly. :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sorry, I'm so late to the party but people comparing Ambrose and Rollins = fpalm

How can you even compare two wrestlers who have two completely different styles of wrestling and arguably are so polar opposite. Just take them for what they both are, which is damn good at what they do as individuals.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't think anyone was really putting those two on the same level unless I missed something.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: About HBK
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't much of a fan of his Rockers look. I'd say once his hair got less fluffy and got a gimmick change was when I got all into his looks.


YES HONEY!!!!!! He was so damn pretty back in the day. Haven't seen a male wrestler that good looking since.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

SubZero3:16 said:


> :ti like if a chick needs to look good to get in Dean Ambrose's pants
> 
> 
> Rollins is miles better than Ambrose in the ring, anyone who disagrees needs to hop off his nuts.


I know it's already been addressed by someone else, but it's unfair to even compare the two.

Rollins is a "MOVEZ" guy. He's kind of a spot monkey like RVD or Jeff Hardy, but not as bad. And I'm not trying to hate on the guy. I love watching Rollins wrestle, because he's fast paced and had flashy looking moves.

Ambrose is whole different animal. He's a ring general. Someone who REALLY knows in ring psychology and why you do or don't do certain things in a match. He's works his matches smart and differently depending on his opponent, and I'm betting this is why all the vets (Taker, Orton, etc) wanted to face him first one on one when The Shield first broke onto the scene.

It's almost like comparing Jeff Hardy to Ric Flair.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins is far from a spot monkey. He is as good in his ground game and counters/reversals as he is in his aerial moves. Also, incorporates some power moves as well, which help him stand out. He is the true ring general of the group. He knows how to sell long term, how to move the match along etc.

Ambrose is not a ring general. He needs a good feud and/or a right dance partner to bring out the best in him. His best matches in FCW were against Rollins and Regal. What was common in both? A feud. When there is a story to sell, Ambrose does it perfectly. Without a story, Ambrose matches aren't that memorable.

However can he carry a subpar opponent or anyone else in a random match to the good/great category? So far I haven't seen it, maybe he can but Rollins is ahead in that department. Rollins is one of those guys, like DB, or Sami Zayn who you can throw into any singles match on the fly and expect a good outing. With Ambrose, to get the best result, get him into a feud and then he will shine.


----------



## Soulrollins

Phenomenal Clash said:


> I know it's already been addressed by someone else, but it's unfair to even compare the two.
> 
> Rollins is a "MOVEZ" guy. He's kind of a spot monkey like RVD or Jeff Hardy, but not as bad. And I'm not trying to hate on the guy. I love watching Rollins wrestle, because he's fast paced and had flashy looking moves.
> 
> Ambrose is whole different animal. He's a ring general. Someone who REALLY knows in ring psychology and why you do or don't do certain things in a match. He's works his matches smart and differently depending on his opponent, and I'm betting this is why all the vets (Taker, Orton, etc) wanted to face him first one on one when The Shield first broke onto the scene.
> 
> It's almost like comparing Jeff Hardy to Ric Flair.


-Rollins is a spot monkey.
-Comparing Rollins wrestling ability with Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Klee

I've just read a depressing rumour. 

Mason Ryan to replace Roman Reigns in The shield. 

:jose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that is worrying. Hope it doesn't happen. There is absolutely zero chance of The Shield benefiting from Mason Ryan's inclusion.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> YES HONEY!!!!!! He was so damn pretty back in the day. Haven't seen a male wrestler that good looking since.


Right? 



Klee said:


> I've just read a depressing rumour.
> 
> Mason Ryan to replace Roman Reigns in The shield.
> 
> :jose


Yeah just dirtsheet rumors at this point. That topic spanned a few pages in here a little while back.



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah that is worrying. Hope it doesn't happen. There is absolutely zero chance of The Shield benefiting from Mason Ryan's inclusion.


This.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah that is worrying. Hope it doesn't happen. There is absolutely zero chance of The Shield benefiting from Mason Ryan's inclusion.


But, there could be a great chance of Mason Ryan or a lot of other wrestlers benefiting from being put alongside Ambrose and Rollins. Roman Reigns always had potential but, look at how far he's come being around Ambrose and Rollins. Some of the reigns critics in this thread post that the shield mask his flaws etc but that may be what helped Reigns get over. Now with Reigns ready to move on Ambrose and Rollins could work their magic with another prospect.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That would only put more focus on Mason Ryan though, and Ambrose and Rollins deserve a chance to get some spotlight of their own once Reigns splits. They have undoubtedly helped Reigns a lot, but once Reigns breaks away, Dean and Seth need to highlight themselves instead of carrying another green prospect.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I'm actually in favor of a Ryan joining. Well, I dont hate the idea. So one generic WWE prototype guy leaves, and another generic WWE prototype guy joins. Big deal. Plus, it will give someone unimportant for Reigns to run through instead of destroying Ambrose on a weekly basis. I mean, after they job Ambrose out to Reigns (likely multiple times), how does he regain momentum?


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> That would only put more focus on Mason Ryan though, and Ambrose and Rollins deserve a chance to get some spotlight of their own once Reigns splits. They have undoubtedly helped Reigns a lot, but once Reigns breaks away, Dean and Seth need to highlight themselves instead of carrying another green prospect.


Ambrose and Rollins would still be featured on TV and more importantly theyd still be making money. I get that some want to see Ambrose and Rollins move on after Reigns moves on but, believe it or not Ambrose and Rollins have more of a chance of staying relevant in the short term by staying as a unit.


----------



## Screwball

The word "strongest" is a little misleading.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Just curious Dean fans, what's the best "Best of Moxley" DVD? I have Stories From The Streets but still need the CZW one and the other one (IPW I believe?) Are those worth getting too?

I know I asked this a few pages back, but this thread is so big it's hard to find the posts. What are some of Dean's favorite bands?

Lasltly, after The Shield breaks up and are no more do you guys think WWE would put out a Shield DVD? With all their best 6 man tag matches and the best singles matches for each guy as well? I'd buy that in an instant.

Oh, and I really REALLY hope Reigns doesn't beat Punk tonight. But he probably will.


----------



## tbp82

Tobit said:


> The word "strongest" is a little misleading.


I'm sure that was done purposely


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> Ambrose and Rollins would still be featured on TV and more importantly theyd still be making money. I get that some want to see Ambrose and Rollins move on after Reigns moves on but, believe it or not Ambrose and Rollins have more of a chance of staying relevant in the short term by staying as a unit.




Won't mind Ambrose and Rollins sticking together for a while. But adding Mason Ryan does nothing for them. I doubt he'll have the same chemistry with them and new versions of an existing stable do not usually turn out well.

I'd have Rollins seemingly side with Reigns, only to swerve us and join Ambrose in beating Reigns up, thus turning Reigns face. Let Ambrose and Rollins stick together a while. Few months down the line, they can feud and finally split.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Just curious Dean fans, what's the best "Best of Moxley" DVD? I have Stories From The Streets but still need the CZW one and the other one (IPW I believe?) Are those worth getting too?
> 
> I know I asked this a few pages back, but this thread is so big it's hard to find the posts. What are some of Dean's favorite bands?
> 
> Lasltly, after The Shield breaks up and are no more do you guys think WWE would put out a Shield DVD? With all their best 6 man tag matches and the best singles matches for each guy as well? I'd buy that in an instant.
> 
> Oh, and I really REALLY hope Reigns doesn't beat Punk tonight. But he probably will.


I've seen most if not all of the matches on the CZW set and the matches have been average to great so I'd recommend it. 

The IPW DVD looks good. Moxley-Younger and Moxley-Jacobs matches are more often than not great so I'd go for it too. 

Then there's the one from his HWA days. Matches against Hero, McGuinness, Fatty Callihan, Younger, Crist... definitely worth a pick by the looks of it. 

All in all, they're all worth picking up. If you want to go in chronological order, then start with HWA, then IPW and then CZW.

and to answer the last question: definitely. Maybe not instantly but definitely in the future.


----------



## m00se

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Just curious Dean fans, what's the best "Best of Moxley" DVD? I have Stories From The Streets but still need the CZW one and the other one (IPW I believe?) Are those worth getting too?
> 
> *I know I asked this a few pages back, but this thread is so big it's hard to find the posts. What are some of Dean's favorite bands?*
> 
> Lasltly, after The Shield breaks up and are no more do you guys think WWE would put out a Shield DVD? With all their best 6 man tag matches and the best singles matches for each guy as well? I'd buy that in an instant.
> 
> Oh, and I really REALLY hope Reigns doesn't beat Punk tonight. But he probably will.


I read somewhere (can't remember where) that he likes Alice In Chains? It was on his Twitter before the tweets got deleted that he likes Slayer as well.

Got the HWA DVD for crimbo, it's beaut.

(Could not lurk any longer, hi everyone )


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tobit said:


> The word "strongest" is a little misleading.


If they mean strongest in sense of 'strength' then the poll results are legit. He does the most strength feats in the team. Remember when he powerbombed the Usos and Rollins off the top rope at MITB I think it was.



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Oh, and I really REALLY hope Reigns doesn't beat Punk tonight. But he probably will.


I hope he does. Why the fuck should Punk go over The Shield in a 3 on 1 situation and singles? It does nothing for their unstoppable faction gimmick. What they can take out all of the other wrestlers on the roster but somehow Punk is unstoppable? Umm no.


----------



## NeyNey

MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR REIGNS VS. PUNK TONIGHT!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Also so much potential for Old School RAW... :banderas God, Ambrose... it'll be FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## -XERO-

m00se said:


> I read somewhere (can't remember where) that he likes Alice In Chains?





-UNDEAD- said:


> Just came on the radio, one of my favorites ever.


^


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> That would only put more focus on Mason Ryan though, and Ambrose and Rollins deserve a chance to get some spotlight of their own once Reigns splits. They have undoubtedly helped Reigns a lot, but once Reigns breaks away, Dean and Seth need to highlight themselves instead of carrying another green prospect.


All of THIS ^!


----------



## m00se

-UNDEAD- said:


> ^


That is a great song... the whole album is awesome, definitely Alice In Chains' best imo! 

Dean's got good taste it seems.

Sorry can't quote properly, apparently I'm a dunce (Y)


----------



## Screwball

SubZero3:16 said:


> If they mean strongest in sense of 'strength' then the poll results are legit. He does the most strength feats in the team. Remember when he powerbombed the Usos and Rollins off the top rope at MITB I think it was.


Obviously. What were they trying to achieve with the poll? It's common knowledge.


----------



## tbp82

Tobit said:


> Obviously. What were they trying to achieve with the poll? It's common knowledge.


What they were trying to achieve is a big number in support of Reigns.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR REIGNS VS. PUNK TONIGHT!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Also so much potential for Old School RAW... :banderas God, Ambrose... it'll be FANTASTIC!!!


Same here!! I expect all kinds of tension tonight.


----------



## CALΔMITY

At first I wasn't too thrilled that I'm getting less hours in the week at work, but at the same time...Punk vs Reigns. :mark: :banderas :mark:



m00se said:


> I read somewhere (can't remember where) that he likes Alice In Chains? It was on his Twitter before the tweets got deleted that he likes Slayer as well.
> 
> Got the HWA DVD for crimbo, it's beaut.
> 
> (Could not lurk any longer, hi everyone )


Good tastes, good tastes. Although I'm not too into stuff like Slayer I can listen to it. Alice in Chains, though. :mark: It's funny how even on his twitter it says "They made me get a twitter.....Fine....Enjoy" and yet he's only got like one tweet. I guess they gotta keep their twitters moderated for the sake of kayfabe, but it still sucks that he can't just post what he likes. I mean I can believe that the character Dean Ambrose would like Alice in Chains. Punk tweets about sports all the time.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

A BIG *FUCK YES*(!) IF THIS IS HAPPENING TONIGHT
MARKING OUT
:mark: :mark: :mark:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0106/568962/spoiler-big-segment-with-top-stars-and-a-wwe-legend-planned-for/


----------



## HEELWarro

Expecting some real tension from the guys. Hoping the crowd give a good reaction too. Last week's Raw crowd were chanting Roman's name before Rollins took up the challenge.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> A BIG *FUCK YES*(!) IF THIS IS HAPPENING TONIGHT
> MARKING OUT
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0106/568962/spoiler-big-segment-with-top-stars-and-a-wwe-legend-planned-for/


Nice. :brees


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> A BIG *FUCK YES*(!) IF THIS IS HAPPENING TONIGHT
> MARKING OUT
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0106/568962/spoiler-big-segment-with-top-stars-and-a-wwe-legend-planned-for/












Just...yes to everything. Yes to that GOAT promo Ambrose is going to spit against/with Piper and just to yes to everything that is Shield tonight :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sorry about not putting that in spoilers btw :/


----------



## TheFranticJane

Can't wait to see what happens tonight. Ambrose' mask has finally slipped and his buddies are finally seeing what a fucking basket case he really is.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> A BIG *FUCK YES*(!) IF THIS IS HAPPENING TONIGHT
> MARKING OUT
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0106/568962/spoiler-big-segment-with-top-stars-and-a-wwe-legend-planned-for/


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Spoiler: raw



HOLY SHIT! Now we're getting Ambrose and Rowdy Piper.. Yes! Now I seriously can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Which means Reigns will somehow be booked above the other 2... yet again. Yippee for the least talented guy getting the biggest push?


----------



## TheFranticJane

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Which means Reigns will somehow be booked above the other 2... yet again. Yippee for the least talented guy getting the biggest push?


Roman is very talented indeed, I fail to see the problem with him getting a big push.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Pretty decent Rollins interview. Nice to see more of these from him. Feel like we don't see enough media from him. (Y)



> “I felt like we gelled very quickly,” Rollins said. “Ambrose is someone I’ve had chemistry with from the moment we stepped in the ring together. I don’t really have an answer for that. With some guys, that’s just the way it is.”





> “Roman came on board. He’s a bit more inexperienced than the two of us and I think all of us were willing to put aside a little personal pride and work with each other on our strengths and our weaknesses and capitalize on what we were good at,” he added. “There was never a situation where there were any egos involved. All of our agendas were exactly the same.”


http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/the-squared-circle/WWEs-Seth-Rollins-ready-to-continue-ascension-in-Philadelphia-Tuesday.html


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Does the heavy push on Roman Reigns tick you off a little bit?*



chargebeam said:


> I hate the fact they're trying to break up the Shield. They should let them feud with the Wyatts and have a stable war. It's been a while we haven't seen a cool/badass stable war. The teased this staredown at Raw in London a couple of months ago and the crowd was on fire.
> 
> Can't believe they're not doing this.


I agree, the WWE loves to get a good strong tag team then break them up. The WWE already has no room in the singles ranks to push more people since its stacked at the top especially now since they only have one world title.

They should keep their good tag teams together and let the tag division flourish.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saw the first bit on tumblr just now. From what that second bit says I'm happy that Rollins and Ambrose are so accepting of Reigns despite his inexperience. I mean I kinda figured they were. This just proves it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Which means Reigns will somehow be booked above the other 2... yet again. Yippee for the least talented guy getting the biggest push?


Reigns is a BEAST


----------



## DareDevil

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Which means Reigns will somehow be booked above the other 2... yet again. Yippee for the least talented guy getting the biggest push?


Oh man, don't be like that beastieboy over there that only comes here to shit on Dean and Seth. Seriously all three of them have talent, sure Dean and Seth have more talent but that doesn't mean Reigns sucks and sure I wouldn't like it if only Reigns gets a push but settle down man. All three will become top tiers maybe not all at once but before you know it Dean and Seth will be competing for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Patience my friend.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

SubZero3:16 said:


> If they mean strongest in sense of 'strength' then the poll results are legit. He does the most strength feats in the team. Remember when he powerbombed the Usos and Rollins off the top rope at MITB I think it was.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he does. Why the fuck should Punk go over The Shield in a 3 on 1 situation and singles? It does nothing for their unstoppable faction gimmick. What they can take out all of the other wrestlers on the roster but somehow Punk is unstoppable? Umm no.


Because Reigns' booking is as ridiculous enough as it is. I don't want him to be the only member of The Shield capable of beating Punk, fuck that. I find it odd he does that stupid Suoerman punch because that's exactly how he's being booked, as bad as Super Cena in the mid 2000's. Oh well, at least I'll get to see the male audience turn on him and boo him once he gets shoved down their throats month after month and he's exposed as a guy who couldn't cut a promo to save his life and a limited in ring performer.


----------



## jamal.

Spoiler: raw






jamal. said:


> How about this...The Shield in Piper's Pit for Old School Raw next week? Piper/Ambrose interaction :mark:








Spoiler: raw



^^^ I called it. :dance:mark:


----------



## TheFranticJane

Someone has to explain to me the fascination with Piper and why people insist on comparing Ambrose to him. The guy was nothing but a comedy act.


----------



## THANOS

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh man, don't be like that beastieboy over there that only comes here to shit on Dean and Seth. Seriously all three of them have talent, sure Dean and Seth have more talent but that doesn't mean Reigns sucks and sure I wouldn't like it if only Reigns gets a push but settle down man. All three will become top tiers maybe not all at once but before you know it Dean and Seth will be competing for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Patience my friend.


This is a good post and I agree with everything you said. Repped. Reigns has improved loads over how he was in NXT/FCW, and I believe with the right booking and storylines he could draw money as a top guy. WWE just has to be very careful with how they book him. If they give him the Sheamus push fans will turn on him very quickly, especially considering Sheamus is a much much better wrestler than him. They have to book him as a conflicted tweaner badass and try their best to mask his weaknesses (inring, mic work, etc.) by putting in feuds with excellent all around performers/huge stars, until he can stand out on his own. They basically have to do the same formula they have been doing with him in the Shield, but instead as a solo act.

Here's how Reigns' first few feuds should go after breaking away from the Shield:

Vs Ambrose & Rollins (3 months)
Vs Jericho (2 months)
Vs Batista at SS & NOC (2 months)
Vs Orton

& finally

Vs Triple H at Mania 31


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

TheFranticJane said:


> Someone has to explain to me the fascination with Piper and why people insist on comparing Ambrose to him. The guy was nothing but a comedy act.


Comedy act? Piper was once of the most hated heels in all of wrestling. I'm assuming you're a younger fan who never got to see his masterful heel work.

I don't think the 2 are that similar though. I find Ambrose much closer to Pillman than Piper.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

THANOS said:


> This is a good post and I agree with everything you said. Repped. Reigns has improved loads over how he was in NXT/FCW, and I believe with the right booking and storylines he could draw money as a top guy. WWE just has to be very careful with how they book him. If they give him the Sheamus push fans will turn on him very quickly, especially considering Sheamus is a much much better wrestler than him. They have to book him as a conflicted tweaner badass and *try their best to mask his weaknesses (inring, mic work, etc.)* by putting in feuds with excellent all around performers/huge stars, until he can stand out on his own. They basically have to do the same formula they have been doing with him in the Shield, but instead as a solo act.
> 
> Here's how Reigns' first few feuds should go after breaking away from the Shield:
> 
> Vs Ambrose & Rollins (3 months)
> Vs Jericho (2 months)
> Vs Batista at SS & NOC (2 months)
> Vs Orton
> 
> & finally
> 
> Vs Triple H at Mania 31



You think they should mask his weaknesses which you believe are his ring work and promos? That's basically saying all he has going for him is a good look, which isn't a good reason to push someone to the moon. And neither is him being The Rock's cousin.


----------



## DareDevil

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Comedy act? Piper was once of the most hated heels in all of wrestling. I'm assuming you're a younger fan who never got to see his masterful heel work.
> 
> I don't think the 2 are that similar though. I find Ambrose much closer to Pillman than Piper.


Yup Ambrose is much more closer to Pillman than Piper, 



TheFranticJane said:


> Someone has to explain to me the fascination with Piper and why people insist on comparing Ambrose to him. The guy was nothing but a comedy act.





Spoiler:  piper



To answer this I think is because Piper is considered a wrestling legend and one of the best mic workers, also because there have been comparing Dean to Piper a lot more lately which would make that segment that much more intriguing, as to what each other might say. Like I saw someone on Tumblr say "what if Piper tells Dean 'you remind me of me' that would get us going but Tbh, I would mark out as well if there was a segment between Dean and Foley or Dean and Stone Cold. Or Dean and any legend. But this is not only Dean is The Shield and Piper.


----------



## TheFranticJane

But Piper's gimmick was _nothing_ like Ambrose. Piper always seemed more like a pantomime villain than anything else, whereas Dean comes across as an uncontrollable psychotic. The comparisons always annoy me, because they're so inaccurate.
You want to compare Ambrose to Foley? I think that's the most accurate link you can draw. You want to compare him to Pillman? I can see that, too. But Piper? The guy who cracked a coconut over Snuka's head and got hit on by Goldust? No. I just don't see it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

i can't wait for raw tonight :mark::mark::mark: WWE giving us what we want FINALY! iper1 Hope this Raw will be awesome (its my birthday so I want a nice show to end it with)


Why is everybody comparing these fine talented wrestlers? Like Punk once said you shouldn't be focusing on becoming the next cm punk, you should be focusing on becoming the new... 


And don't worry about those Mason rumors, they once said Chris Hero would become the fourth member right??8*D


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy Birthday Bunny!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yup Ambrose is much more closer to Pillman than Piper


_
Well, Pillman was great on the mic so not a bad thing. _


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Happy Birthday Bunny!


Thanks


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> i can't wait for raw tonight :mark::mark::mark: WWE giving us what we want FINALY! iper1 Hope this Raw will be awesome (its my birthday so I want a nice show to end it with)
> 
> 
> Why is everybody comparing these fine talented wrestlers? Like Punk once said you shouldn't be focusing on becoming the next cm punk, you should be focusing on becoming the new...
> 
> 
> And don't worry about those Mason rumors, they once said Chris Hero would become the fourth member right??8*D


Oh is your B-Day Bunny? Happy Birthday!! :hb sadly I cannot put this on your rep. Because I have to spread before I can give you more.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I'm going to be really pissed if Reigns wins the match with Punk on Raw. They should have it so Ambrose gets pissed off and attacks Punk, disqualifying Reigns. Lets hope the rumblings of The Shield's break up continue. It's the best storyline since their 'justice' stuff when they debuted. I always enjoy Ambrose's reaction to CM Punk picking on him.

And if the segment with Piper is true, it could be cool if they did something where they displayed the similarities between Piper and Ambrose. Although, in my eyes, Ambrose is his own character, not a combination of these former wrestlers.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

CohesiveUnit said:


> I'm going to be really pissed if Reigns wins the match with Punk on Raw. They should have it so Ambrose gets pissed off and attacks Punk, disqualifying Reigns. Lets hope the rumblings of The Shield's break up continue. It's the best storyline since their 'justice' stuff when they debuted. I always enjoy Ambrose's reaction to CM Punk picking on him.
> 
> And if the segment with Piper is true, it could be cool if they did something where they displayed the similarities between Piper and Ambrose. Although, in my eyes, Ambrose is his own character, not a combination of these former wrestlers.




I'm thinking Roman's going to lose because Dean. That's what I'm going with.


----------



## Bearodactyl

TheFranticJane said:


> But Piper's gimmick was _nothing_ like Ambrose. Piper always seemed more like a pantomime villain than anything else, whereas Dean comes across as an uncontrollable psychotic. The comparisons always annoy me, because they're so inaccurate.
> You want to compare Ambrose to Foley? I think that's the most accurate link you can draw. You want to compare him to Pillman? I can see that, too. But Piper? The guy who cracked a coconut over Snuka's head and got hit on by Goldust? No. I just don't see it.


Uhhhm, tbh this is the first time I've heard about this Piper-Ambrose comparison, it's always Pillman he's getting compared to. You're literally the first one I can recall who's brought it up, and you don't even agree with it, lol. 

I think people are just excited for a Shield-Piper segment because of the excellent mic work that might lead to...


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> I'm going to be really pissed if Reigns wins the match with Punk on Raw. They should have it so Ambrose gets pissed off and attacks Punk, disqualifying Reigns. Lets hope the rumblings of The Shield's break up continue. It's the best storyline(is it actually a storyline?) since their justice stuff when they debuted. I always enjoy Ambrose's reaction to CM Punk picking on him.
> 
> And if the segment with Piper is true, it could be cool if they did something where they displayed the similarities between Piper and Ambrose. Although, in my eyes, Ambrose is his own character, not a combination of these former wrestlers.


It's not that I want Reigns to loose because Punk's been getting too many wins over The Shield, but then again I would love it if he got DQ'd because of Ambrose thus leading to more tension between the two. And yes Ambrose *IS* his own person, is just comparisons to people that have been great at promos, but to me he has shades of Pillman in him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

_I never look at Ambrose and think of Pillman or Piper. People are really reaching with these comparisons._


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'm thinking Roman's going to lose because Dean. That's what I'm going with.


I'm thinking this too. Even though Dean's intentions are good, there is a pattern with his interferences.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

A Man Named Bruce said:


> _I never look at Ambrose and think of Pillman or Piper. People are really reaching with these comparisons._


The comparison mostly comes from Pillman's loose cannon persona, thats how Dean was in the indies. They normally don't look alike, but I recall a Pillman picture or gif posted in this thread where he looked EERILY familiar to Ambrose.

Jim Ross has made the Piper comparison before in his blog. He said Ambrose reminds him of a mix or Piper and Pillman, and that that equals money in his eyes.


----------



## tbp82

I think a POTENTIAL Pipers Pit segment would be more interesting if they did it after the Reigns vs. Punk match either after Ambrose has somehow costs Reigns the match or after Reigns has beaten Punk. What do you guys think?


----------



## CohesiveUnit

tbp82 said:


> I think a POTENTIAL Pipers Pit segment would be more interesting if they did it after the Reigns vs. Punk match either after Ambrose has somehow costs Reigns the match or after Reigns has beaten Punk. What do you guys think?


Yeah, after Ambrose COSTS Reigns the match(because we all know that Reigns winning the match will make Ambrose and Rollins look lower than him on the talent scale even thought they are miles higher, but I digress; it's not like Reigns deserves the push anyway; okay, the rant stops now), the Piper's Pit segment could be a lot more entertaining. I could imagine Reigns staring down Ambrose the whole time and Ambrose hiding his face, haha.

However, I doubt they would do that.


----------



## DareDevil

Man Tumblr fangirls know how to find the good stuff.


Spoiler: picture


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Man Tumblr fangirls know how to find the good stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture


Woah now, a little warning for the guys around here.. Oh wait, I'm the only one. Now I have to hit my head on the wall a couple times.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Woah now, a little warning for the guys around here.. Oh wait, I'm the only one. Now I have to hit my head on the wall a couple times.


:lol Ok, I'll put the warning.. I did said Tumblr girls tho. Or not, there are more guys and they know what goes on here.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cohesive Unit knows that he enjoyed that pic. He just frontin'


----------



## CohesiveUnit

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cohesive Unit knows that he enjoyed that pic. He just frontin'


Hahahaha! That made my day. There's actually a big smile on my face as I type this.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Hahahaha! That made my day. There's actually a big smile on my face as I type this.


So you did enjoyed it.. Knew it!!


----------



## CohesiveUnit

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So you did enjoyed it.. Knew it!!


I really hope you're playing with me now... Now I have to tell everyone this: I like women and not men, damnit!


----------



## CALΔMITY

CohesiveUnit said:


> I really hope you're playing with me now... Now I have to tell everyone this: I like women and not men, damnit!


Mhmm...

Men be closet-gay the moment they step in here.
They come in here and can't handle the feels so they take it out on us innocent goils.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> I really hope you're playing with me now... Now I have to tell everyone this: I like women and not men, damnit!


In this thread we don't judge sweetie, but good for you. (Y)


----------



## CohesiveUnit




----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


>


Awww, you're so cute. We just teasing you boo.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> I really hope you're playing with me now... Now I have to tell everyone this: I like women and not men, damnit!





CohesiveUnit said:


>


We know, we know. I'm just messing with ya. (Y) I mean even if you weren't straight we don't judge,..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I'm not.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I guess I'm more like Ambrose than I thought; I get bullied too.
B.A Star!

Haha, I know you guys are joking, I'm joking around too.. Now lets gets back to talking about how much Ambrose is better than everyone on the roster.


----------



## SubZero3:16

CohesiveUnit said:


> Now lets gets back to talking about how much Ambrose is better than everyone on the roster.


Well I heard that Ambrose has a bigger **** than most people on the roster but I somehow don't think that's what you want to discuss.

:draper2


----------



## CohesiveUnit

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well I heard that Ambrose has a bigger **** than most people on the roster but I somehow don't think that's what you want to discuss.
> 
> :draper2



















Drop the subject...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Once...ONCE....I saw a pic of Austin Aries doing a suplex on Moxley and Aries had Mox by the trunks. He pulled down on the trunks so hard I wound up seeing more of Mox's crotch than I felt I had any right to. I can't find it, though.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Once...ONCE....I saw a pic of Austin Aries doing a suplex on Moxley and Aries had Mox by the trunks. He pulled down on the trunks so hard I wound up seeing more of Mox's crotch than I felt I had any right to. I can't find it, though.


Hahahahaha, Oh dear lord.. I want to see it, Also I think Aries was getting a little too comfy with Mox there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Once...ONCE....I saw a pic of Austin Aries doing a suplex on Moxley and Aries had Mox by the trunks. He pulled down on the trunks so hard I wound up seeing more of Mox's crotch than I felt I had any right to. I can't find it, though.


So in other words I'm right 


Feels good getting The Shield thread back to its roots :angel


----------



## cindel25

yes, I am using large size so you all can see this post clearly.


Most of you already know about the spoilers.....let me just warned you....I will be sexualizing ALL of your serious and non serious comments. Like I said before, I'm here for one reason & one reason only and that is to SEX THE SHIELD. No fucks given. If you don't like it, sorry not sorry.:banned:

That said.....


MY BODY IS READY FOR COMMUNITY DICK AND FABULOUS HAIR. 

THE CHEERLEADER WILL BE MASSAGING MY FEET. 

Let's go! :angel


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> yes, I am using large size so you all can see this post clearly.
> 
> 
> Most of you already know about the spoilers.....let me just warned you....I will be sexualizing ALL of your serious and non serious comments. Like I said before, I'm here for one reason & one reason only and that is to SEX THE SHIELD. No fucks given. If you don't like it, sorry not sorry.:banned:
> 
> That said.....
> 
> 
> MY BODY IS READY FOR COMMUNITY DICK AND FABULOUS HAIR.
> 
> THE CHEERLEADER WILL BE MASSAGING MY FEET.
> 
> Let's go! :angel


Damn Cindel we know already. Thanks for the announcement tho.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

I think I've said this before but, you people make me sick to my stomach..


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> yes, I am using large size so you all can see this post clearly.
> 
> 
> Most of you already know about the spoilers.....let me just warned you....I will be sexualizing ALL of your serious and non serious comments. Like I said before, I'm here for one reason & one reason only and that is to SEX THE SHIELD. No fucks given. If you don't like it, sorry not sorry.:banned:
> 
> That said.....
> 
> 
> MY BODY IS READY FOR COMMUNITY DICK AND FABULOUS HAIR.
> 
> THE CHEERLEADER WILL BE MASSAGING MY FEET.
> 
> Let's go! :angel


----------



## cindel25

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Damn Cindel we know already. Thanks for the announcement tho.


Well, I just wanted to be clear in case folks start ragging on this thread again. I'm not here for all that!


----------



## PUNKY

CohesiveUnit said:


> I think I've said this before but, you people make me sick to my stomach..










man i hope your joking but okay...


looking forward to reigns vs punk. i'm guessing deans gonna interfere and cost roman the match by mistake somehow, also


Spoiler



the shield in piper's pit :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

CohesiveUnit said:


> I think I've said this before but, you people make me sick to my stomach..


----------



## SubZero3:16

I don't know why Cohesive Unit keeps on trying to fight the love that he feels for us. Must be exhausting being him.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Calahart said:


>














SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why Cohesive Unit keeps on trying to fight the love that he feels for us. Must be exhausting being him.


Actually, I do love all of you. You're all the only friends I have!


----------



## CALΔMITY

CohesiveUnit said:


> *Actually, I do love all of you. You're all the only friends I have!*





SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why Cohesive Unit keeps on trying to fight the love that he feels for us. Must be exhausting being him.












I'm a patient girl.


Edit: Now I feel a little guilty trying to instill the boy-love in you. Only a little, though.


Seriously, though, I love you guys too. This is the only place I can find solace in on this forum.


----------



## DareDevil

CohesiveUnit said:


> Actually, I do love all of you. You're all the only friends I have!


Awwww, and we love you too (Y):cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


>


I'm sorry (not really) but Dean's body in that gif tho


----------



## tbp82

Gonna be interesting to see how they handle Punk vs. Reigns to keep Reigns looking strong.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm sorry (not really) but Dean's body in that gif tho


The way the belt tugs his pants down ever-so-slightly amirite?


----------



## -XERO-

*Raw, tonight in Baltimore (where I live), I make my debut as the newest member of the Shield on Piper's Pit!

Y'ALL BET' NOT BOO ME!*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> The way the belt tugs his pants down ever-so-slightly amirite?


He's wearing a belt? All I know is that body profile is perfection.



-UNDEAD- said:


> *Raw, tonight in Baltimore (where I live), I make my debut as the newest member of the Shield on Piper's Pit!
> 
> Y'ALL BET' NOT BOO ME!*


If you're a sexy fucker like the rest of them then you're cool, If not :gun: sorry boo


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's wearing a belt? All I know is that body profile is perfection.


My bad I meant the title dangling in his crotch. So true, though.


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> He's wearing a belt? All I know is that body profile is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a sexy fucker like the rest of them then you're cool, If not :gun: sorry boo


I've been told I am.....






.....but that's all subjective, of course.

*FIND OUT TONIGHT  Heh!*


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Raw, tonight in Baltimore (where I live), I make my debut as the newest member of the Shield on Piper's Pit!
> 
> Y'ALL BET' NOT BOO ME!*


I won't


----------



## TeriAdele

Calahart said:


> Once...ONCE....I saw a pic of Austin Aries doing a suplex on Moxley and Aries had Mox by the trunks. He pulled down on the trunks so hard I wound up seeing more of Mox's crotch than I felt I had any right to. I can't find it, though.












You're welcome


----------



## CALΔMITY

TeriAdele said:


> You're welcome


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## DareDevil

TeriAdele said:


> You're welcome


I think I just had a heart attack.


----------



## MJD32

LOL I fucking love this thread.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Now I know how creeped out the women feel if they went into the WoW forums.


----------



## CohesiveUnit

MJD32 said:


> LOL I fucking love this thread.


Certainly entertaining... ha.

RAW on in 10 minutes, nobody would want to get side-tracked in this festivities that go on in here, now would you?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Why didn't they do these 1 on 1 matches with the shield and punk before they did the 3 v 1 where Punk buried them? Enquiring minds wanna know.


Also my mouth and vagina are ready for some big Dean dick tonight.



As you all were...carry on.....


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm ready too. Countin' down the minutes.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Bob the Jobber said:


> Now I know how creeped out the women feel if they went into the WoW forums.


Nah, that aint accurate bro.

Us MEN look at a pic, say if they have good boobs or not,and we give them a rank

Here, they come up with elaborate gifs to express emotions of how they feel about Dean Ambrose's cheekbone or something. Its weird


----------



## CALΔMITY

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Nah, that aint accurate bro.
> 
> Us MEN look at a pic, say if they have good boobs or not,and we give them a rank
> 
> Here, they come up with elaborate *gifs to express emotions of how they feel* about Dean Ambrose's cheekbone or something. *Its weird*


I wanna suck on Dean Ambrose's cheekbone. Make him squirm.











He'd most likely just shove me off and run away, though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

The Cynical Miracle said:


> express emotions


What are those? :cool2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Bob the Jobber said:


> What are those? :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

TeriAdele said:


> You're welcome


:rep


----------



## DareDevil

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Nah, that aint accurate bro.
> 
> Us MEN look at a pic, say if they have good boobs or not,and we give them a rank
> 
> Here, they come up with elaborate gifs to express emotions of how they feel about Dean Ambrose's cheekbone or something. Its weird


:lol the thing is you're right.. And ranking? I'll rank Deans rear end a 100000000/10 fair enough?


----------



## SubZero3:16

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Nah, that aint accurate bro.
> 
> Us MEN look at a pic, say if they have good boobs or not,and we give them a rank
> 
> Here, they come up with elaborate gifs to express emotions of how they feel about Dean Ambrose's cheekbone or something. Its weird


No you guys just say that you would drag your balls through glass to suck a fart out of the woman's ass. We're wayyyy classier than that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> No you guys just say that you would drag your balls through glass to suck a fart out of the woman's ass. We're wayyyy classier than that.


:banderas


----------



## TeriAdele

SubZero3:16 said:


> No you guys just say that you would drag your balls through glass to suck a fart out of the woman's ass. We're wayyyy classier than that.


----------



## DareDevil

So, they're serious aren't they? Good to know that at some point Reigns was 7 yrs old.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## SubZero3:16

TheVipersGirl said:


>


I totally missed that :lol 

Guess what WWE, so was I! Where's my Did You Know fact? 

These bottom barrel DYK :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't wait till Piper's pit and Punk vs Reigns! :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


>


Yup. (Y)


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> No you guys just say that you would drag your balls through glass to suck a fart out of the woman's ass. We're wayyyy classier than that.


:clap





TheVipersGirl said:


>


Omg I'm a cougar!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh shit, I just realized that DYK is incorrect :lmao According to WWE's math Reigns was born 1986 but he was born in 1985 :lol

who let Sin Cara at the keypad :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

In 1993 I was 14....fuck.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> In 1993 I was 14....fuck.


I was...4. Too young for anything to matter.


----------



## TeriAdele

Calahart said:


> I was...4. Too young for anything to matter.


I wasn't even born


----------



## BaBy FireFly

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> So, they're serious aren't they? Good to know that at some point Reigns was 7 yrs old.


Not sure why but this cracked me up


----------



## CALΔMITY

AMBROSE ALLEY! :mark:


----------



## cindel25

Dean with that strut....omg I'm loving it


----------



## DareDevil

I LOVED IT, I LOVED THAT SEGMENT SO MUCH!!

"The only person that can touch me in the mic, is CM Punk." Gahhh. I was like go at him Dean go at him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That segment :banderas :banderas

Dean looking more and more psychotic :mark: 

Seth smiling at Piper when he asked if he thought something was cute :mark: Seth is so damn adorable

Piper pinching Roman's cheek









Dean in a hoodie :banderas

Oh and they all sounded good cutting promos.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose and Piper. I'm speechless.


----------



## Bad For Business

I thought Rollins owned that segment.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## cindel25

MY LIFE HAS BEEN RECEIVED!!! 











COMMUNITY DICK WITH HIS MANNERISM...GOING NUTS AT THE SIMPLE MENTIONS OF CM PUNK.

FLAWLESS HAIR COOL AS A CUCUMBER WITH FLAWLESS SKIN. DAMN PIPER, HE DONT WANT YOUR GERMS CLOGGING UP HIS PORES.

CHEERLEADER WANTED SOME OF THAT HOT ROD. I SEE YOU BOO. TRYING HARD TO BE NOTICE. SO SAD!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl

That segment was just chalkfull of gif worthy moments...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

edit: wrong thread


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Loved that all 3 shield members were corpsing out there....tell me i'm not the only one who didn't see that


----------



## TheVipersGirl

:cheer


----------



## Frantics

Anybody notice roddy smile at Ambrose when he was owning him, looked like it might of went like "damn this guy is good" also that physcotic Ambrose moment ^^


----------



## CALΔMITY

I love how crazy Dean got just from Piper mentioning Punk. So hot and bothered.


Seth did a great job with his part and, oh man, when Piper pinched Roman's cheeck! :banderas I was all like "Oh no he didn't." :lmao I was kind of hoping that Roman would have said a little more, but he still did well.

Great segment all around.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The corpsing was real :lol Especially when Piper asked Rollins if he thinks he's cute and Rollins nods and has that thirsty look on his face :lol I was like Sethie! Put it away, you're on tv. Get his number backstage.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


>


:banderas that was beautiful.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> The corpsing was real :lol Especially when Piper asked Rollins if he thinks he's cute and Rollins nods and has that thirsty look on his face :lol I was like Sethie! Put it away, you're on tv. Get his number backstage.


Shit I missed that part. :lmao

My stream skips a beat or two every now and again.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> The corpsing was real :lol Especially when Piper asked Rollins if he thinks he's cute and Rollins nods and has that thirsty look on his face :lol I was like Sethie! Put it away, you're on tv. Get his number backstage.


Lol, look at Dean, and yeah Seth has a right to think he's cute.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yup, he's a crack baby.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'm sorry, but that segment more than proves that The Shield is better than anything else in the WWE right now...all 3 owned it with Piper.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_*Piper's Pit*
Piper + Ambrose exchange of words
Ambrose + Rollins being sassy
Reigns being quiet for a few seconds and talked sassy infront of Piper
Piper pinching Reigns’ cheek
CM Punk interrupts with back up
New Age Outlaws joins in
Brawl
End segment_


----------



## CALΔMITY

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose plays his gimmick fucking well, man.


----------



## Bushmaster

Missed the 1st hour, do i need to catch this segment? Heard Rollins was great and saw people praising him in the Raw thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose plays his gimmick fucking well, man.


Hell yeah he does!



SoupBro said:


> Missed the 1st hour, do i need to catch this segment? Heard Rollins was great and saw people praising him in the Raw thread.


In my opinion, I'd say yes.

Edit: 
Not feelin too hot right now. Need sleep. I hope the Punk vs Reigns match winds up being everything you wanted it to be.


----------



## Deptford

I missed the first hour too. Piper's pit was like, all I was interested in  ugh 
feel better calahart!! :angel


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Hell yeah he does!
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, I'd say yes.
> 
> Edit:
> Not feelin too hot right now. Need sleep. I hope the Punk vs Reigns match winds up being everything you wanted it to be.


Go to sleep Caly, Don't want you getting sick (Y)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

This match is living proof that Roman is far from ready to go it alone.


----------



## charsace

I don't think Reigns is quite ready for a main event push. I can't see him putting on 20+ minute singles matches yet.


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK IS SMILING....HE RUINED THE SEGMENT YALLL 


LOL I CANT I LOVE IT


----------



## Bushmaster

Reigns isn't ready but the win he got is huge. I'm hoping most people won't be to biased and see that too lol. They should stick to 6 man tags to hide his weakness until he is actually ready to wrestle by himself for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## DareDevil

OH MY FUCKING GOD, JAKE THE SNAKE ROBERTS!!! And he put a Snake on Dean!! And he was smiling... 
Also I'm actually glad Roman won.


----------



## Iceman.

lmfao at Ambrose holding in from laughing


----------



## Bad For Business

Reigns needs another 3-4 months work. Was really poor tonight. 


Said all along, they should push Ambrose instead.


----------



## Soulrollins

Dude.. Roman Reigns is the definition of BADASS...i feel it was a great match.

Also.. Lol.. Dean smiling at the snake on his face.. :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

WWE please tell Reigns to stop with the Bear hugs. He is a big guy, but he isn't that big to be using the bearhug as a signature move. Maybe once a match.


Also tell him to add a vertical suplex, swinging neckbreaker, DDT, and Samoan Drop. Power moves that are classic.


----------



## Iceman.

Was a great match don't know what you guys are talking about. Even got a this is awseome chant from a dead crowd.


----------



## Banjo

I hope Ambrose is buried, he is so terrible and ruined everything. Meanwhile Reigns is clearly the best of the group


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Half the match was rest holds. Punk didn't help any either. At least when DB went against Roman he made him look good. This match was so slow and the crowd couldn't even get into it, even though the crowd sucked tonight anyways. But, the match was very boring.


----------



## HeliWolf

I've seen Jake Robert's lay a snake on Dean Ambrose's head. Never say never when it comes to wresting.


----------



## Shadowcran

I'd bet Jake was a hero of Ambrose, hence the smile.

Reigns looked horrible. He doesn't need to be pushed now but wait a while. Get him on some cardio, get him better on the mic, THEN push him and he'll make the WWE some money. Now? no way in hell.


----------



## Champ

ambrose smiling? send for the man.


----------



## Fissiks

Iceman. said:


> Was a great match don't know what you guys are talking about. Even got a this is awseome chant from a dead crowd.


false finishes are guaranteed to get this is awesome chants. unless they are going to do that for every Roman Reigns match, he needs so more work. Ease up on the push and let him get better as a singles competitor. You can't rely on false finishes all the time.

anyways it kind of suck his win is going to be the an after thought after Jake the Fucking Snake Roberts return.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Reigns is complete garbage in the ring and is still green as hell. Surprised that they gave him the win but they are just going to end up with another Ryback situation if they don't slow down this push. Whereas Ambrose is more than ready and Rollins has become a strong mic worker in the past year, but instead they've been used to hide Reigns' severe one-dimensionality. The otherwise dead crowd starting booing this match at one point, that's how boring and slow moving and uninspiring/uncreative this match was.


----------



## charsace

Iceman. said:


> Was a great match don't know what you guys are talking about. Even got a this is awseome chant from a dead crowd.


Reigns has a presence that is easy to get caught up in and makes him seem larger than he is. If you look past that you can see that it was a mediocre match for something that was 10 minutes. A lot of rest holds and grappling with no real technical wrestling going on in a 10 minute match. The match went the way it did because Reigns isn't ready to main event singles matches.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Ambrose is such a mark, I love it. I can see him having his boyhood dreams fulfilled every time he gets to lace up with one of the big boys. First Rock, then Taker, then Piper and Jake on the SAME FUCKIN DAY.

This is why I keep going back and forth on the whole "Reigns is surely the one getting pushed" deal when it's Ambrose that gets to have the direct interaction or match with the big guys every time the Shield meet up with legends (with the exception of the Rock where they all just trashed him).


----------



## DareDevil

Look at this dude. And his adorable smile, I hate snakes with a burning passion but that one's special.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

This Reigns push sucks ass. The commentary/Punk/Roddy all verbally buried the other 2 guys.

COLE: REIGNS WINS, DOES THIS MEAN HE'S THE ONLY MEMBER OF THE SHIELD WORTH A SHIT?!?! I THINK SO!


----------



## superuser1

Iceman. said:


> Was a great match don't know what you guys are talking about. Even got a this is awseome chant from a dead crowd.


No that match was awful. You gotta understand no matter how dead the crowd is they'll wake up for a bunch of false finishes especially in a main event. I was expecting more from Reigns.


----------



## Natecore

Reigns sure likes to work a slow match. Leisurely might be too quick an adjective.


----------



## Bad For Business

Did reigns actually do a move? (aside from the 2 moves of doom). All i saw were rest holds.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## tylermoxreigns

I don't want to sound like a bitch but Reigns can take his win over Punk ten times over and I still would not care. Said it all to me that they gave him like 10 mins w/ Punk compared to Ambrose and Rollins getting 20+ mins. 

Tonight was Ambrose's night, he commandeded in both segments. Rollins was awesome in Piper's Pit segment. And credit where credit is due, the two lines given to Reigns, were delivered well also.

BUT..... JAKE THE FUCKING SNAKE WHAT 

Ambrose was marking, smiling. Genuine. He had this really great aura about him. I'm getting smushy but fuck it. This is a dude I've watched since '09. Whatevs. I'm enjoying this moment and milking it for all it is worth. 

I am so pumped for him. It's almost 4:30am here I cannot coherently write how I feel but I'm just smiling like an idiot. It's night's like these that you live for as a wrestling fan :mark: 

Expect a long winded post from me tomorrow. *salutes* 
Have fun marking guys (I'm here in spirit :lol) :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

"Make Ambrose's Dreams Come True RAW". :lmao

I love this picture.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Look at this dude. And his adorable smile, I hate snakes with a burning passion but that one's special.


This is something special.


----------



## Londrick

Natecore said:


> Reigns sure likes to work a slow match. Leisurely might be too quick an adjective.


Just imagine Orton vs Reigns.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Sorry ladies, but put Roman out their on his own, he's GREEEEEN.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*ahem* clears throat

 YASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!  Dat's right spear dat Punk in half. Show him he can't come up in here and try and divide the Shield.


The best parts of the match was on the app.

But I like how Roman told the story with his facial expressions.

Dean could barely contain his smile with that snake all over him. He looked even more like a psycho which works in his favour. Vince couldn't pay me enough for that segment. The only use I have for a snake is as a pair of shoes or a handbag.

I know people are going to discredit Reigns and make it seem as if his performance was a lot worse than it really was but I don't care. Seth's boo won!


----------



## Headliner

Ambrose corpsing is quite hilarious.


----------



## Wynter

I'm reposting from Raw thread but relevant:

1. Reigns didn't deliver up to everyone's(including mine)expectations.
2. Dude almost exhaled a lung because he was getting so gassed. Work on that Endurance man.
3. GET HIM THE FUCK AWAY FROM THE MAIN EVENT AND LET HIM FLOURISH IN THE MIDCARD FOR A WHILE BEFORE YOU RUIN HIM WWE! And you will do it. You know it and the fans know it. You will kill his career before it even really takes off.
4. Now that we know that, can we now work on Rollins and Ambrose who aren't such a 'diy project'for big pushes hmmm?

That's all that is needed to be said.

Oh, and Dean Ambrose was a darling and just looked good out there. His smile at the end was :mark: lol I just wished he got a couple more minutes with Piper. They were flowing so well together and Dean looked like he was having the time of his life. Wasted potential for a GOAT promo between those two. It was still good but could have been waaaaaaay better.


----------



## kronos96

That was a great ending. Almost forgot about the match. 


Nice to see Rikishi there too. His return took me by surprise.


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is something special.


Agreed, Ambrose looked genuinely happy. Which makes me happy.


----------



## Headliner

Oh yeah, and for the Ambrose and Rollins marks that are jeli of Reigns push so they're shitting on him:


Headliner said:


> Eh, to be fair Batista was still green when he was handpicked as the next guy. And just like Reigns, that's because he was always tagging with HHH, Flair and Orton. So give Reigns some time. It's clear he needs work.


Ya.


----------



## Bad For Business

Headliner said:


> Oh yeah, and for the Ambrose and Rollins marks that are jeli of Reigns push so they're shitting on him:
> 
> Ya.


I'll assume most are shitting on him because he was horrible. I don't care if he has the look, or has great hair, he can barely wrestle.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

So it begins:mark: 2014 the reign of the Reigns:mark:

Believe that haters:reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

> Originally Posted by Headliner View Post
> Eh, to be fair Batista was still green when he was handpicked as the next guy. And just like Reigns, that's because he was always tagging with HHH, Flair and Orton. So give Reigns some time. It's clear he needs work.


:genius


----------



## Kazatin

i reckon Reigns have the story pacing of the match right but yeah it could still be too soon for him to go at it alone, So it could still be too soon for a Shield break up.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I own a snake and I can tell you, if you're not used to it that little tongue flicking thing they do is one of the most ticklish things EVER. 

Add to that the fact that it's JAKE THE FUCKING SNAKE, and I understand fully how Ambrose had a hard time containing his feels. Hell, if I were him, I'd be sitting backstage right now, probably with a nice cold one, thinking to myself "Tonight, I did a Piper's Pit promo, and then closed the show with Jake the motherfucking Snake (pardon my french) Roberts putting his snake on me (no inuendo intended) - life is goooood". 

Oh and as for Roman v Punk, I thought Roman would either beat Punk, or get DQ'd by way of Ambrose interference. Turns out, it's a bit of both, he actually beat Punk by way of Ambrose interference. Which I consider very smart booking, because now when he goes off by himself because Dean and Seth are not good enough for him anymore, Dean can actually say "well sure you beat Punk and we didn't, but you did it off of MY interference, so screw you and your "better than me" attitude".. 

Good Raw for the Shield, can't wait to see all the gifs in the morning..


----------



## LAX187

Lol so many reigns haters it as great to see him get the win over punk. The crowd was dead all night until that match so obviously the crowd didn't think it was horrible.


----------



## NO!

I really wanted to like that match between Reigns and Punk, but all I saw was a bunch of bear hugs and rest holds. Ambrose was easily the star of The Shield tonight. Loved seeing him interact with Piper, as well as the ending with Jake the Snake.

Oh and I'm not a "Reigns hater", I just call it like I see it, and that match was crap.


----------



## Bad For Business

Kazatin said:


> i reckon Reigns have the story pacing of the match right but yeah it could still be too soon for him to go at it alone, So it could still be too soon for a Shield break up.


If he's going to be that poor with Ambrose and Rollins mentoring him, then i don't how he could improve that much


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> :genius


How do you think he looked in his match today?


----------



## Eulonzo

Smh @ people ONLY talking about Ambrose and not acknowledging the fact that Jake the Fucking Snake Roberts returned.


----------



## Wynter

lol I be sounding like the worst Reigns fan ever, but I do really want him in the main event and to become a top face/hell/whatever in the company one day. But I don't want him catapulted there at the expense of actually having a legit and long career. Potential talents have plummeted quite hard back to earth after WWE got ahead of themselves and pushed them to the moon before they were ready.

A slower push would do wonders for Roman. Once he gets truly and really over with the crowd, add some moves to his repertoire, polish up a little in the ring and work a little on the mic so he can actually say more than one sentence; he'd be set. 

He has the presence, now he just needs to back his look and aura up. It's no shame in knowing you're not ready yet.


----------



## Callisto

I really don't care who gets the main event push. Right now, I'm a _bit_ in awe after tonight's episode. Woo lord, let me have a seat before I hurt myself. :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo

Bad For Business said:


> I'll assume most are shitting on him because he was horrible. I don't care if he has the look, or has great hair, he can barely wrestle.


Just because he's not a WRASSLER MASTER like Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle, etc etc does not mean he's horrible. Is he great? Eh, not really, hard to say, but he's not terrible or horrible, that's just being negative.


----------



## Banjo

Ambrose no sold that snake! And he's supposed to be a pro. Bah.

Andre The Giant knew how to sell a damn snake on you...


----------



## Bad For Business

Eulonzo said:


> Just because he's not a WRASSLER MASTER like Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle, etc etc does not mean he's horrible. Is he great? Eh, not really, hard to say, but he's not terrible or horrible, that's just being negative.


People shit on Randy Orton for all the rest holds and the slow paced matches, yet Reigns does exactly the same (but worse) and it's OK?

Hypocrites.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> lol I be sounding like the worst Reigns fan ever, but I do really want him in the main event and to become a top face/hell/whatever in the company one day. But I don't want him catapulted there at the expense of actually having a legit and long career. Potential talents have plummeted quite hard back to earth after WWE got ahead of themselves and pushed them to the moon before they were ready.
> 
> A slower push would do wonders for Roman. Once he gets truly and really over with the crowd, add some moves to his repertoire, polish up a little in the ring and work a little on the mic so he can actually say more than one sentence; he'd be set.
> 
> He has the presence, now he just needs to back his look and aura up. It's no shame in knowing you're not ready yet.


There is nothing wrong with being an unbiased fan. It's alright to criticize your favorites.

Reigns is special, he has improved alot and if he continues then he is gonna be huge. The Spear is a perfect finisher for him, that alone will get him even more over. Hopefully he'll start wrestling singles matches so he is prepared for what it will be like without tag partners.


----------



## Eulonzo

Bad For Business said:


> People shit on Randy Orton for all the rest holds and the slow paced matches, yet Reigns does exactly the same (but worse) and it's OK?
> 
> Hypocrites.


I don't say that about Orton, I actually think Orton's great, but okay.


----------



## DareDevil

Look I'm happy that Reigns won but him winning is definitely not what I will be remembering from this Raw.


----------



## kronos96

I think what Roman needs is to move a little bit faster. He has the moves and all but he sometimes relies a litte bit too much on rest holds. Probably because he's stil developing a style. In any case, it was a great match, even with Punk not at 100%.


----------



## Bad For Business

Eulonzo said:


> I don't say that about Orton, I actually think Orton's great, but okay.


yeah, i didn't aim it at you (sorry if it came across that way), it's just the same people who are praising Reigns to the sky, are the same people who loathe Orton for the same thing.


For the record, i like Reigns, i just don't believe he's anywhere near ready.


----------



## Amber B

I seriously hope they slow burn or even reconsider the breakup because homeboy needs work. Serious work.

Ambrose and Rollins stood out even more than usual tonight and I never thought that I'd use this word for Ambrose but that that bastard was actually adorable at the end. Jesus.


----------



## charsace

LAX187 said:


> Lol so many reigns haters it as great to see him get the win over punk. The crowd was dead all night until that match so obviously the crowd didn't think it was horrible.


I'm a Reigns fan and I want him to succeed, but he isn't ready for a big push yet. He is much better than his FCW/NXT days, but isn't ready to put on 20+ minute singles matches. Personally I think he was better off in FCW when he was a little more like the Rock and bumped more in his matches.

Reigns isn't ready and its obvious seeing as how Punk called the whole match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Reigns will be fine but he does need more work. He has however improved over the year, so let's not say he is horrible wrestler right now. Tonight wasn't a good showing for a Main Event match so I think they should keep the shield together for a bit longer. There is no need to rush Reigns right now. I believe he will live up to the expectations once he starts being on his own. 

Also Ambrose is the man. What a great moment for him :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Bad For Business said:


> yeah, i didn't aim it at you (sorry if it came across that way), it's just the same people who are praising Reigns to the sky, are the same people who loathe Orton for the same thing.
> 
> 
> For the record, i like Reigns, i just don't believe he's anywhere near ready.


Oh it's fine man. :lol I guess the fact that the ending/match got me so hyped I acted a bit like a prick, sorry.


----------



## superuser1

Dean Ambrose outshined Reigns and he didnt even wrestle lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> How do you think he looked in his match today?



He was fine. The beginning of the match I was over all of those rest holds, the guy can do more than that. His expressions and body language sold the match well. Don't know what gassed look people are talking about because every other performer does it in the ring but I guess if you're looking for something to criticize someone you don't like you would grasp at anything. Honestly, I expected a better match but it was fine for what it was and the last half was legit exciting. 

Although I will make one thing clear. I have never once stated that Reigns is ready for the main event. Not once. I've always said that he needs more time in the midcard. But you know what none of the three members of The Shield are ready for the main event yet.

I will leave you with the words of Stone Cold Steve Austin who perfectly sums up my opinion on the entire matter:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Was finally forced out of my lurkdom too after 6 months--hi everyone! May I just say that this thread has made watching WWE (especially our Shield babies) so much more fun, and you guys never fail to make me smile. I used to be a Rollins girl (well, still am--that boy just has the prettiest eyes and wrestles like a dream), but following this thread has turned me into a Dean fan too 

*now goes to squee over occurrences on Raw*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Amber B said:


> I seriously hope they slow burn or even reconsider the breakup because homeboy needs work. Serious work.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins stood out even more than usual tonight and I never thought that I'd use this word for Ambrose but that that bastard was actually adorable at the end. Jesus.


This absolutely.
Rollins has really stepped up on the promo front lately.


----------



## charsace

DashingRKO said:


> Reigns will be fine but he does need more work. He has however improved over the year, so let's not say he is horrible wrestler right now. Tonight wasn't a good showing for a Main Event match so I think they should keep the shield together for a bit longer. There is no need to rush Reigns right now. I believe he will live up to the expectations once he starts being on his own.
> 
> Also Ambrose is the man. What a great moment for him :lol


They intend to put him in the ME so I'm saying he's straight up bad right now in regards to singles matches. I can see why the WWE wants to push him because he gives off that vibe that he can be big, but they are over eager right now.

Reigns needs to get to the point where he can go 15 minutes and have a great match with a up beat tempo. Or better yet be able to call a 15 minute match that's decent. Throwing him into the main event could end bad if he has a string of dud matches. He's gonna need more than the spear and super man punch to make ascend to the level he can possibly reach. Set him to sail right now in icy waters will probably end with him hitting an iceberg.


----------



## LAX187

SubZero3:16 said:


> He was fine. The beginning of the match I was over all of those rest holds, the guy can do more than that. His expressions and body language sold the match well. Don't know what gassed look people are talking about because every other performer does it in the ring but I guess if you're looking for something to criticize someone you don't like you would grasp at anything. Honestly, I expected a better match but it was fine for what it was and the last half was legit exciting.
> 
> Although I will make one thing clear. I have never once stated that Reigns is ready for the main event. Not once. I've always said that he needs more time in the midcard. But you know what none of the three members of The Shield are ready for the main event yet.
> 
> I will leave you with the words of Stone Cold Steve Austin who perfectly sums up my opinion on the entire matter:


Amen to that


----------



## tbp82

A dead crowd woke up for Reigns vs. Punk. There was a "this is awsome" chant. The crowd popped for the spear. Some of you aren't gonna like this but Roman Reigns separated himself from the rest of the pack tonight. He'll never be Bret Hart Eddie Guerrero or Daniel Bryan in the ring but, he has the Hogan and Cenas within reach.


----------



## Wynter

I wish I could have seen Jon/Dean once the cameras were finally off him and he was backstage. He must have been marking the hell out and cheesing so hard lol Great night for him as a performer _and_ a fan.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wish I could have seen Jon/Dean once the cameras were finally off him and he was backstage. He must have been marking the hell out and cheesing so hard lol Great night for him as a performer _and_ a fan.


Yes that smile was just not corpsing but he genuinely looked happy. Good for him.


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> He was fine. The beginning of the match I was over all of those rest holds, the guy can do more than that. His expressions and body language sold the match well. Don't know what gassed look people are talking about because every other performer does it in the ring but I guess if you're looking for something to criticize someone you don't like you would grasp at anything. Honestly, I expected a better match but it was fine for what it was and the last half was legit exciting.
> 
> Although I will make one thing clear. I have never once stated that Reigns is ready for the main event. Not once. I've always said that he needs more time in the midcard. But you know what none of the three members of The Shield are ready for the main event yet.
> 
> I will leave you with the words of Stone Cold Steve Austin who perfectly sums up my opinion on the entire matter:



When did Austin say that? Don't think Seth and Ambrose are as green as grass tbh. They are capable on the mic and definitely capable in the ring.

The match was the worst Shield member vs Punk match, It wasn't as bad as some people are saying but it was bad enough for a good majority to criticize. I think they all have a bright future if WWE takes it slow. And sorry if it feels like i'm attacking you, just see that you're probably the biggest Reigns fan and not sure you could criticize lol.


----------



## charsace

tbp82 said:


> A dead crowd woke up for Reigns vs. Punk. There was a "this is awsome" chant. The crowd popped for the spear. Some of you aren't gonna like this but Roman Reigns separated himself from the rest of the pack tonight. He'll never be Bret Hart Eddie Guerrero or Daniel Bryan in the ring but, he has the Hogan and Cenas within reach.


You have a big thing in punk matching up with a member from the hottest group the WWE has had in years. And against the powerhouse of said group. Of course they are gonna be hot for the match. When they split though Reigns will have a different back story and will carry it on his own. A completely different situation that can get ugly if he isn't ready for it, which he isn't. The WWE needs to give Reigns more speaking opportunities and give the shield members more singles matches and less team matches. The team matches got them over now its time for them to drop that crutch and build in singles matches.


----------



## Bad For Business

tbp82 said:


> A dead crowd woke up for Reigns vs. Punk. There was a "this is awsome" chant. The crowd popped for the spear. Some of you aren't gonna like this but Roman Reigns separated himself from the rest of the pack tonight. He'll never be Bret Hart Eddie Guerrero or Daniel Bryan in the ring but, he has the Hogan and Cenas within reach.


No matter how bad he is now, he's already better than Hogan and Cena....


----------



## Amber B

tbp82 said:


> A dead crowd woke up for Reigns vs. Punk. There was a "this is awsome" chant. The crowd popped for the spear. Some of you aren't gonna like this but Roman Reigns separated himself from the rest of the pack tonight. He'll never be Bret Hart Eddie Guerrero or Daniel Bryan in the ring but, he has the Hogan and Cenas within reach.


The chant didn't happen until everyone at ringside started to get involved and once it was time to do the closing moments.
There were audible boos and heckling because of the lifelessness of that match in the beginning. Punk telling Reigns a full story in his ear didn't help either.


----------



## tbp82

wondering how you Ambrose fans feel about Ambrose being the member of The Sheild looking bad yet again he gets the GTS and The Snake I'm starting to wish he'd get some good moments in.


----------



## DareDevil

Bad For Business said:


> No matter how bad he is now, he's already better than Hogan and Cena....


That I agree 
Reigns >>>>> Hogan and Cena.....Combined!!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

tbp82 said:


> wondering how you Ambrose fans feel about Ambrose being the member of The Sheild looking bad yet again he gets the GTS and The Snake I'm starting to wish he'd get some good moments in.



As an Ambrose fan i am glad he's the one who got the snake, that's awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> wondering how you Ambrose fans feel about Ambrose being the member of The Sheild looking bad yet again he gets the GTS and The Snake I'm starting to wish he'd get some good moments in.


Really man, you think Ambrose getting the snake was a bad moment for him? He was fucking smiling! and is probably the happiest man right now.


----------



## x78

tbp82 said:


> wondering how you Ambrose fans feel about Ambrose being the member of The Sheild looking bad yet again he gets the GTS and The Snake I'm starting to wish he'd get some good moments in.


Ambrose has never had strong booking. I can only remember him winning about 2-3 matches in FCW, he lost both of his major feuds to Regal and Rollins and even had a losing record in the indies. He doesn't need booking to get over, and the fact that they're having him be the main one to interact with the likes of Piper and Roberts shows that they still value him.


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Really man, you think Ambrose getting the snake was a bad moment for him? He was fucking smiling! and is probably the happiest man right now.


It was a bad moment for him kayfabe wise once again he comes across as the weak link in The Shield.


----------



## charsace

SoupBro said:


> When did Austin say that? Don't think Seth and Ambrose are as green as grass tbh. They are capable on the mic and definitely capable in the ring.
> 
> The match was the worst Shield member vs Punk match, It wasn't as bad as some people are saying but it was bad enough for a good majority to criticize. I think they all have a bright future if WWE takes it slow. And sorry if it feels like i'm attacking you, just see that you're probably the biggest Reigns fan and not sure you could criticize lol.


I just think it would be a bad idea to throw a guy into the main event who hasn't cut a few good promos or doesn't put good singles matches. Right now the other two guys are carrying him. They saved his match tonight with their outside shenanigans. He's not gonna have that when he's main eventing unless he's a heel with lackeys.


----------



## Honey Bucket

tbp82 said:


> wondering how you Ambrose fans feel about Ambrose being the member of The Sheild looking bad yet again he gets the GTS and The Snake I'm starting to wish he'd get some good moments in.


He's always in the thick of the action, and I'm sure da kidz will be looking at Ambrose in a different light now since he had that damn snake crawling all over him. An aloof nutcase who doesn't give a damn that he's been made a fool of, he'll still get in your face every damn time.

No fucking idea what they're doing with that useless belt he's holding though.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

What match were you people watching that think the crowd was into it? They were dead the whole match until everyone on the outside started mixin it up and all the false finishes at the end. 

This match all but guarantees that Roman is not winning the rumble like rumored. And I'm sure this match surely was a try out to Vince to see if this monster push should go full steam ahead or slow it down. 

I'd say after tonight, their break up is now going to happen later rather than sooner than planned.




And golly am I so happy that Dean shined like the star he's going to be tonight. I marked the fuck out like no other when Jake the Snake came out. SO happy for him that he's healthy now and looks great.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> It was a bad moment for him kayfabe wise once again he comes across as the weak link in The Shield.


Then specify in what terms are you speaking of "'bad moment" . in kayfabe-wise, we already know that they're making him the weak link, so I don't know why you keep bringing it up.


----------



## Bad For Business

I feel i should explain why i think Reigns is better than Hogan and Cena, before marks decide to engulf me in a shitstorm. He's better than Hogan because Hogan can't wrestle, and Reign's 2 moves of doom are far more exciting than Hogan's 2 moves of doom (that Spear is a thing of beauty). 

Reigns is better than Cena because of the psychology. Reigns is a less talented wrestler than Cena, but his ring psychology is actually pretty good for someone so inexperienced, having Ambrose around has helped in that respect. Cena has the worst psychology of all time ( i mean it), this invincible hero bullshit kills any thought that it's a match, and no selling anything and everything is ridiculous.


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Bushmaster

charsace said:


> I just think it would be a bad idea to throw a guy into the main event who hasn't cut a few good promos or doesn't put good singles matches. Right now the other two guys are carrying him. They saved his match tonight with their outside shenanigans. He's not gonna have that when he's main eventing unless he's a heel with lackeys.


Thing is i think they have booked Roman good enough where he doesn't even need great promo skills. The crowds pop when all he says are a few words, like the Piper's Pit segment. If he improves just even a little i think a push to the moon can happen sooner rather than later.

I so wish WWE would have been smart and pushed Cesaro. Imagine if they booked a match between a face Cesaro and a heel Reigns in the future. Cesaro would make Reigns look like a million bucks because he seems to be able to work with bigger guys as we saw with his matches with Sheamus.


----------



## Bad For Business

SoupBro said:


> Thing is i think they have booked Roman good enough where he doesn't even need great promo skills. The crowds pop when all he says are a few words, like the Piper's Pit segment. If he improves just even a little i think a push to the moon can happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> I so wish WWE would have been smart and pushed Cesaro. Imagine if they booked a match between a face Cesaro and a heel Reigns in the future. Cesaro would make Reigns look like a million bucks because he seems to be able to work with bigger guys as we saw with his matches with Sheamus.


Should have made Cesaro a Heyman guy instead of Mcgilliaxel.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SubZero3:16 said:


>





Did you see Roman clenching his jaw trying not to smile after Piper grabbed his cheek? So much corpsing in the pit tonight and I loved it


----------



## TheVipersGirl

New Seth interview for philly.com








http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/the-squared-circle/WWEs-Seth-Rollins-ready-to-continue-ascension-in-Philadelphia-
Tuesday.html#bvABrmKFPiyZCqxo.99

“You’re always learning. If you’re not learning, then you’re stagnant. If you’re stagnant, then you’re not evolving and the business isn’t progressing. Our company isn’t progressing.”

“Justice has always been our big thing. Preaching justice and injustice and trying to right the wrongs and stuff like that. I think that’s kind of been a metaphor for just changing things up in the wrestling business.”

“Ambrose is someone I’ve had chemistry with from the moment we stepped in the ring together. I don’t really have an answer for that. With some guys, that’s just the way it is”

“Roman came on board. He’s a bit more inexperienced than the two of us and I think all of us were willing to put aside a little personal pride and work with each other on our strengths and our weaknesses and capitalize on what we were good at,” he added. “There was never a situation where there were any egos involved. All of our agendas were exactly the same.”

“I’ve always had the upmost confidence in my abilities as well as the other guys in The Shield. We all have kind of have the same mindset as far as success, personally and professionally,” he added. “I think that has a lot to do with the way we come across on the television screen, at a live event. I think the connection with the crowd, I think the people feel the energy that we’re putting off and I think that has always been a determining factor in how successful we’ve been as far as wrestling individually and as a unit.”


----------



## charsace

SoupBro said:


> Thing is i think they have booked Roman good enough where he doesn't even need great promo skills. The crowds pop when all he says are a few words, like the Piper's Pit segment. If he improves just even a little i think a push to the moon can happen sooner rather than later.
> 
> I so wish WWE would have been smart and pushed Cesaro. Imagine if they booked a match between a face Cesaro and a heel Reigns in the future. Cesaro would make Reigns look like a million bucks because he seems to be able to work with bigger guys as we saw with his matches with Sheamus.


Goldberg is the only main event guy since the 90's who got away with not talking and that's because they booked him to squash most of the roster.

Brock and Batista both had to get good at cutting promos and telling stories on their own over a long period of time. You can't avoid it unless they book him like Goldberg. And that can only work for 2 years at the most in the current WWE. Reigns has to talk at some point as a ME and if he isn't good at that he will have to put on good ME matches.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, that cheek pinching by Piper was great. Such a small action, but if someone did that to you in that context, it would just get _under_ your skin like no other lol Simple, but effective in adding more to the promo and Piper's character.

I love little things like that; it adds substance to the promo/segment. That's why mic workers like Dean are my favorite types. They use their whole body, interact with the environment and their opponent. They let their actions, mannerisms and facial expression tell the story and sell it too.

But Reigns should have laid him out though with a good ol spear. That was beyond disrespectful lol Just gonna let Piper son him like that


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## SubZero3:16

Just rewatched the segment of The Shield in the Piper's Pit

BAGAHWWWDDDD!!!! :banderas :banderas

It's even better the second, third time around :mark:

Ambrose and Piper going at it :banderas We need more mic workers in the company if Ambrose is going to have a good feud with someone. Anyone else thinks that Ambrose's Alley has a nice ring to it.

Also loved the off script flirting between Seth and Piper for ….. reasons :banderas

Ahhhh, off to rewatch it again


----------



## tbp82

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> What match were you people watching that think the crowd was into it? They were dead the whole match until everyone on the outside started mixin it up and all the false finishes at the end.
> 
> This match all but guarantees that Roman is not winning the rumble like rumored. And I'm sure this match surely was a try out to Vince to see if this monster push should go full steam ahead or slow it down.
> 
> I'd say after tonight, their break up is now going to happen later rather than sooner than planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And golly am I so happy that Dean shined like the star he's going to be tonight. I marked the fuck out like no other when Jake the Snake came out. SO happy for him that he's healthy now and looks great.


A few thoughts. I haven't read anywhere Reigns was winning the rumble. Read they had big plans for him but never winning. That was a very polorazing match from what I can see the huge Ambrose fans are being way more harsh on the match than the people who support Reigns. I'm interested to see if this match has any bearing on the breakup of The Shield. I think things stay the course for Reigns. I don't see how that Reigns match was any diffarent than a Randy Orton match.


----------



## ceeder

Thought the twitching was a little over the top from Ambrose, tbh. Personal opinion.


----------



## charsace

TheVipersGirl said:


>


Rikishi and Reigns resemble each other. Similar nose and similar eyes.


----------



## Asenath

Reigns is not ready for a full ahead singles push. They better keep the band together for a little bit longer. He's good. He's improved 200%. But, nope. Not after what I just watched.


----------



## SubZero3:16

charsace said:


> Rikishi and Reigns resemble each other. Similar nose and similar eyes.


Yeah I was saying he looks even more like Rikishi's son than the other two.


----------



## Boliever

I really liked what they did tonight even down to Amborse's corpsing. They come off as guys who respect legends but are willing to take them down for their own gain or if they're simply disrespected.


----------



## TheVipersGirl




----------



## Bushmaster

Looks like somebody wanted to get hit with the spear :reigns


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Looks like somebody wanted to get hit with the spear :reigns


Prrrr,, she would've loved that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok Reigns is still green, needs more work but he's improved and as long as they don't give him the Del Rio push, he'll be fine. Superpushes rarely work for anybody not named Lesnar, so it isn't surprising.

But Jake THE SNAKE!!! :mark: :mark: And Damien 2.0 :mark: :mark:

Ambrose and Rollins were great tonight, especially Ambrose. When he said "Who let this old man have a live mic" to Piper I burst out laughing :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

SoupBro said:


> Looks like somebody wanted to get hit with the spear :reigns


The thirst is strong in that one... :lmao


----------



## tbp82

A question for all the Reigns slow push people out there how would you book him in this slow push to keep him looking strong, not have him. taking steps backwards, and not leave him running in. place. Keep in mind he's got wins over Bryan and Cena in tag competition, already has the most eliminations by a male wrestler in survivor series history, he's already defeated CM Punk in a singles match and you still have to book him stronger than Ambrose and Rollins. Any ideas?


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

tbp82 said:


> A question for all the Reigns slow push people out there how would you book him in this slow push to keep him looking strong, not have him. taking steps backwards, and not leave him running in. place. Keep in mind he's got wins over Bryan and Cena in tag competition, already has the most eliminations by a male wrestler in survivor series history, he's already defeated CM Punk in a singles match and you still have to book him stronger than Ambrose and Rollins. Any ideas?


Really? He HAS to be booked stronger than Rollins and Ambrose? And why is that?


----------



## tbp82

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Really? He HAS to be booked stronger than Rollins and Ambrose? And why is that?


Because he's the guy the company wants pushed. Thank you for that response your post sums up the problem with a slow push for Reigns if the WWEs goal is to make Reigns a main eventer you can't slow his push you gotta keep moving forward so hes got to continue to look dominate and Ambrose and Rollins got to continue to eat the overwhelming majority of the losses for The Shield. So after tonight one of two things can happen over the next few months Reigns continues to be the dominate force of The Shield or Reigns is a dominate force without The Shield. Either way he's got to be booked strong.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> Because he's the guy the company wants pushed. Thank you for that response your post sums up the problem with a slow push for Reigns if the WWEs goal is to make Reigns a main eventer you can't slow his push you gotta keep moving forward so hes got to continue to look dominate and Ambrose and Rollins got to continue to eat the overwhelming majority of the losses for The Shield. So after tonight one of two things can happen over the next few months Reigns continues to be the dominate force of The Shield or Reigns is a dominate force without The Shield. Either way he's got to be booked strong.


He's not ready.

Damn. He doesn't even have 5 moves of doom.


----------



## tbp82

Asenath said:


> He's not ready.
> 
> Damn. He doesn't even have 5 moves of doom.


Im not great at math but here goes 1.) Superman Clothsline 2.) Superman Punch 3.) Reverese Chinlock 4.) Samoan Drop 5.) Spear. There's 5........on a more serious note how would you book him going fotward?


----------



## tbp82

The crowd hanging on the near falls at the end of the match meant nothing? The this is awsome chant meant nothing? The pop for the spear meant nothing? The reaction Reigns got after the win meant nothing? If that is the type of match that one thinks should halt. someone's push then I wonder what it takes to make you want someone pushed.


----------



## Happenstan

tbp82 said:


> The crowd hanging on the near falls at the end of the match meant nothing? The this is awsome chant meant nothing? The pop for the spear meant nothing? The reaction Reigns got after the win meant nothing? If that is the type of match that one thinks should halt. someone's push then I wonder what it takes to make you want someone pushed.


Yeah. It means he's got a decent future but a tag team filled present. He's not ready yet. he still has much to learn and going it alone as a single act is only gonna expose him more. Hopefully they end the Shield breakup and start a feud with the Wyatt Family minus Bryan. Reigns himself needs to work on his cardio as well. The guy was gassed early in the match. Not so easy when you don't have 2 other guys working a match with you to eat up time.


----------



## Brye

Ambrose was awesome tonight. His promo stuff during the Piper segment was really good and I thought it was hilarious how hard he was marking during the ending segment. He learned everything he knew about promos watching Jake tapes.


----------



## tbp82

Happenstan said:


> Yeah. It means he's got a decent future but a tag team filled present. He's not ready yet. he still has much to learn and going it alone as a single act is only gonna expose him more. Hopefully they end the Shield breakup and start a feud with the Wyatt Family minus Bryan. Reigns himself needs to work on his cardio as well. The guy was gassed early in the match. Not so easy when you don't have 2 other guys working a match with you to eat up time.


Interesting. Compare Reigns lenght of match tonight vs. Big. E lenght of match tonight couldn't Reigns start mowing down people like Big. E did tonight?


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Look at this dude. And his adorable smile, I hate snakes with a burning passion but that one's special.


Oh my god he's trying so hard! I just love his smile and it's so adorable that he couldn't hold it back. So jealous of that snake.



Bearodactyl said:


> I own a snake and I can tell you, if you're not used to it that little tongue flicking thing they do is one of the most ticklish things EVER.
> 
> Add to that the fact that it's JAKE THE FUCKING SNAKE, and I understand fully how Ambrose had a hard time containing his feels. Hell, if I were him, I'd be sitting backstage right now, probably with a nice cold one, thinking to myself "Tonight, I did a Piper's Pit promo, and then closed the show with Jake the motherfucking Snake (pardon my french) Roberts putting his snake on me (no inuendo intended) - life is goooood".
> 
> Oh and as for Roman v Punk, I thought Roman would either beat Punk, or get DQ'd by way of Ambrose interference. Turns out, it's a bit of both, he actually beat Punk by way of Ambrose interference. Which I consider very smart booking, because now when he goes off by himself because Dean and Seth are not good enough for him anymore, Dean can actually say "well sure you beat Punk and we didn't, but you did it off of MY interference, so screw you and your "better than me" attitude"..
> 
> Good Raw for the Shield, can't wait to see all the gifs in the morning..


I would react that way too if I got to work with someone I looked up to like Dean did. Also although I haven't seen the match yet, I kinda had a feeling it would end that way. I haven't lost hope yet.





ALSO

Just saw this on Tumblr









Not happy about this.


----------



## Kazatin

Piper is legitimately awesome on the mic it really pissed me off when he told Reigns that Rollins and Ambrose was holding him back when in fact they are mentoring and shaping him into becoming a star in progress today, though the match with CM Punk shows he still got ways to go before he is ready.

WWE is very lucky to have those 2 wrestlers, it's sort of like when Triple H and Ric Flair was mentoring Batista, but those 2 were indy stars and new to the WWE scene , i know one thing when Roman Reigns becomes big and eventually becomes the main face he will look after those 2 like they looked after him, so i'm not too worried about they're future, and I don't think WWE will ever let go of those 2 because of that and the fact that each of member of the shield's talents are undeniable.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Kazatin said:


> Piper is legitimately awesome on the mic it really pissed me off when he told Reigns that Rollins and Ambrose was holding him back when in fact they are mentoring and shaping him into becoming a star in progress today, though the match with CM Punk shows he still got ways to go before he is ready.
> 
> WWE is very lucky to have those 2 wrestlers, it's sort of like when Triple H and Ric Flair was mentoring Batista, but those 2 were indy stars and new to the WWE scene , i know one thing when Roman Reigns becomes big and eventually becomes the main face he will look after those 2 like they looked after him, so i'm not too worried about they're future, and I don't think WWE will ever let go of those 2 because of that and the fact that each of member of the shield's talents are undeniable.


Maybe I just read your post wrong, but strictly in kayfabe it would make sense that one would draw that conclusion. Preeeeetty sure Piper wasn't talking about anything in the real life.


----------



## Canadian

That picture is priceless!

I wonder if Vince ribbed him or ripped afterwards.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh is your B-Day Bunny? Happy Birthday!! :hb sadly I cannot put this on your rep. Because I have to spread before I can give you more.


Thanks 



JacqSparrow said:


> Was finally forced out of my lurkdom too after 6 months--hi everyone! May I just say that this thread has made watching WWE (especially our Shield babies) so much more fun, and you guys never fail to make me smile. I used to be a Rollins girl (well, still am--that boy just has the prettiest eyes and wrestles like a dream), but following this thread has turned me into a Dean fan too
> 
> *now goes to squee over occurrences on Raw*


Welcome, hope you can handle our awesomeness!





















































































The gifs are on tumblr now:mark: :mark: When I saw Jake the snake coming out I was literally screaming out my lungs, I loved this guy so much when I was younger. I loved that segment, and people hating on Ambrose because he was laughing :no: I wouldn't be able to handle a snake on my face to you know (they creep me out), he's only human.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_For anyone who missed the Rowdy Roddy Piper + The Shield segment 
http://vimeo.com/83562515_

_Old School Raw part 1
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19bsv3_wwe-raw-1-6-14-old-school-part-1-10-hq_sport_


----------



## CM Jewels

Nothing to see here guys, just Ambrose being the god that he is.


----------



## Kratosx23

I just really hope Vince and Hunter don't destroy Ambrose even more than they already have for smiling when the snake was on him, which sadly, I could see happening. They are that petty.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

Decent in the ring and from what ive seen on the mic too. Why isn't he getting the Ambrose or Reigns treatmemt?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

The Ambrose treatment? You want him jobbed out until he has no credibility left? :ti

He's outstanding in the ring but he's weak on the mic. I'd take Ambrose over him easily, but they're both better than Reigns because at least Rollins does have one skill even though it's not one I care about.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

I was big on Reigns until recently. I have to agree that Rollins is the best total package of the Shield. Ambrose is magic on the mic and Reigns has the look but Rollins is the best wrestler and does a solid job on the mic. I just wish he would shut the hell up during matches. lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

I knew this match would lead to Reigns being exposed as being green as grass. ta-da. he ain't ready and his push is going to fucking fail.


----------



## Kazatin

Calahart said:


> Maybe I just read your post wrong, but strictly in kayfabe it would make sense that one would draw that conclusion. Preeeeetty sure Piper wasn't talking about anything in the real life.


yeah i know Piper wasn't really talking about that for real i was talking in perspective of how great he is at stirring the pot, it was great and i was into that segment.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> I knew this match would lead to Reigns being exposed as being green as grass. ta-da. he ain't ready and his push is going to fucking fail.


It will, but that doesn't mean they're going to stop pushing him and that's really all that matters. The fans are not a factor in WWE and have not been for years.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

I'd probably agree. Been a fan of Rollins for many years. He's kinda wasted as a heel though, he's got an uncanny ability to get over and is likeable for sure. 

I wanna see a Rollins / Ambrose feud, with Reigns not in the mix. He's gonne be main event before the other two though, which is a shame.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just really hope Vince and Hunter don't destroy Ambrose even more than they already have for smiling when the snake was on him, which sadly, I could see happening. They are that petty.


Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CM Jewels

Eddie Ray said:


> I knew this match would lead to Reigns being exposed as being green as grass. ta-da. he ain't ready and his push is going to fucking fail.


But...but...his look!



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It will, but that doesn't mean they're going to stop pushing him and that's really all that matters. The fans are not a factor in WWE and have not been for years.


Have to agree here. They selectively listen when it matches up to their agenda.

**Bryan blows off the roof**

_"LA LA LA CANT HEAR YOU..."_

**Cena blows off the roof**

_"LISTEN TO THAT CROWD!!!" _

:vince5


----------



## tbp82

Eddie Ray said:


> I knew this match would lead to Reigns being exposed as being green as grass. ta-da. he ain't ready and his push is going to fucking fail.


Hold on a sec Reigns performance seems to be only getting blasted by Ambrose fans in places like this reading reviews and observations on the match I'm not finding anything worse than not great but ok tv main event evev saw a few stating awsome match. Also the crowd was into all Reigns big move and Michael Cole even acknowledge what they were doing.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, hope you can handle our awesomeness!
> 
> 
> The gifs are on tumblr now:mark: :mark: When I saw Jake the snake coming out I was literally screaming out my lungs, I loved this guy so much when I was younger. I loved that segment, and people hating on Ambrose because he was laughing :no: I wouldn't be able to handle a snake on my face to you know (they creep me out) [\QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, forgot to say Happy Birthday, Bunny!  lol, I'll do my best to keep up with all of you.
> 
> I used to watch Jake the Snake as a kid like many of you, so... WOW. Couldn't have kept the grin from my face any more effectively than Ambrose did.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

tbp82 said:


> Because he's the guy the company wants pushed. Thank you for that response your post sums up the problem with a slow push for Reigns if the WWEs goal is to make Reigns a main eventer you can't slow his push you gotta keep moving forward so hes got to continue to look dominate and Ambrose and Rollins got to continue to eat the overwhelming majority of the losses for The Shield. So after tonight one of two things can happen over the next few months Reigns continues to be the dominate force of The Shield or Reigns is a dominate force without The Shield. Either way he's got to be booked strong.


OR they could all be booked strongly so they can all be main eventers when they finally split up. You know, how they were booking them before this Roman Reigns is God bullshit?


----------



## Crozer

:lmao Dean's smile :lmao :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

He is my favorite from the trio, so yeah. Great in the ring, has become good on the mic and is flourishing in the heel role too despite being a natural face. I'll be very depressed if WWE doesn't realize what it has in a talent like him. Give him a slow push and some time with the IC title and he can put on great matches every ppv and bring back major credibility to the title.


----------



## Kratosx23

CM Jewels said:


> Have to agree here. They selectively listen when it matches up to their agenda.
> 
> **Bryan blows off the roof**
> 
> _"LA LA LA CANT HEAR YOU..."_
> 
> **Cena blows off the roof**
> 
> _"LISTEN TO THAT CROWD!!!" _
> 
> :vince5


Yep, it's incredibly selective. Which, honestly, I can't even blame them for because I know for a fact if they gave me power, I would do the same thing and Raw would be all about pushing great mic workers and no one else, but I can at least blame the guys they pick. Their requirements for getting a push are SO stupid. HE'S BIG :vince5.

At least if their mold was pushing guys who are great in the ring, I don't agree with that either, but at least I can understand why they'd do it because it's a skill and I can understand why they'd get their jollies watching a great match even if the fans didn't care about it. I'm just gobsmacked at the fact that they genuinely believe it's high quality entertainment to stare at a 6'5 guy with a 6 pack and a model's face, I just don't get it.


----------



## Pink Princess

Erm hes the best in ring, but mic charisma, look, presence he doesnt really have. Reigns is still my fav, but Ambrose has grown on me and I can see why people like him the most hes amazing for hes all-round the best


----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## Iriquiz

Ambrose is good on the mic,damn he is good at acting. Ambrose hype train setting sail from platform 1.


----------



## Reaper

I for one think that after Reigns' somewhat mediocre showing tonight (but it wasn't bad at all for his first real singles match), hopefully they'll keep at least Reigns and Rollins together as a tag team for a bit longer. Ambrose turning on the two and breaking out as a demonic singles heel would be mark-worthy for me and a step in the right direction for him. He's good enough on the mic and decent in the ring to get over on his own and still engage the audience. However, I wouldn't be surprised if they kept the three together a little bit longer. 

Btw, going by the crowd reactions along, Reigns was definitely over with the fans in the arena. There was a very decent pop when he beat punk and even during the closing segments. Seems to me that the crowd is ready to see more of him, but the WWE really do have to hold him back. He shouldn't be in more than 1 singles match per month for at least another 4-6 months. 

I also feel that he'll be ready enough to be on the card in a singles match for WMXXX given how much he's improved. Working with Punk probably did wonders for his confidence (personally I don't see why everyone shat on the match sooo much. it was alright if not extremely memorable) and hopefully there's more of that happening in coming weeks.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

I am a mark for Reigns,a fan of Rollins,and DO NOT like Ambrose one single bit.But to be perfectly honest,Ambrose is THE most talented member of the trio.His mic-skills and "loose-canon" personna trumps the others by far.


However,Rollins is an AMAZING in-ring performer,that's to say the least.And hopefully,his skills would take him to much heights.


----------



## NO!

Reaper Jones said:


> I for one think that after Reigns' somewhat mediocre showing tonight (but it wasn't bad at all for his first real singles match), hopefully they'll keep at least Reigns and Rollins together as a tag team for a bit longer. Ambrose turning on the two and breaking out as a demonic singles heel would be mark-worthy for me and a step in the right direction for him. He's good enough on the mic and decent in the ring to get over on his own and still engage the audience. However, I wouldn't be surprised if they kept the three together a little bit longer.
> 
> Btw, going by the crowd reactions along, Reigns was definitely over with the fans in the arena. There was a very decent pop when he beat punk and even during the closing segments. Seems to me that the crowd is ready to see more of him, but the WWE really do have to hold him back. He shouldn't be in more than 1 singles match per month for at least another 4-6 months.
> 
> I also feel that he'll be ready enough to be on the card in a singles match for WMXXX given how much he's improved. Working with Punk probably did wonders for his confidence (personally I don't see why everyone shat on the match sooo much. it was alright if not extremely memorable) and hopefully there's more of that happening in coming weeks.


Punch, stomp, bear hug, punch, waist hold, more stomping, another bear hug, then a couple of near falls. I was curious to see how Reigns would do, and I genuinely wanted to see him deliver. However, aside from maybe the finale minute or so, the match was sleep-inducing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

Rollins hasn't had much mic time lately but whenever he's spoken in the last year, I think he's done pretty well. He's not as good as Ambrose on the mic but neither is Orton, Batista, RVD, Daniel Bryan etc. He's good enough and can hold his own. Certainly better than ADR, Ziggler, Sheamus, Ryback on the mic. And as long as you highlight his strong in ring skills, he doesn't need to speak much.


----------



## Reaper

NO! said:


> Punch, stomp, bear hug, punch, waist hold, more stomping, another bear hug, then a couple of near falls. I was curious to see how Reigns would do, and I genuinely wanted to see him deliver. However, aside from maybe the finale minute or so, the match was sleep-inducing.


Not for me. For me, matches with a big man employing rest-holds is not a cause for criticism? I don't expect them to be doing hurricanrana's and moonsaults off the top rope to be considered a good wrestler. He'll take more matches to find the style that works for him. Watching a guy come into his own is just as much fun as watching a guy at the top of his game.

It was his first single's match. He deserves a little leeway at this point. I didn't go into this match expecting a 5-star classic and I wasn't disappointed either. I've seen bad matches and I call wrestlers out on them when they happen (e.g. Bryan vs Orton at HIAC) but at the same time, you have to keep in mind that one wrestler is starting his singles career, while the other is not at the top of his game. 

Of course the WWE and others are high on him, and he's getting a pretty solid push. But what else should they do with the one guy who comes in with a serious aura of mass marketability around him? 

I know guys like Punk and Bryan have their specific segmented markets. But Reigns is someone with mass appeal. They will try to make it work with him no matter what the cost to the rest of the roster.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Not for me. For me, matches with a big man employing rest-holds is not a cause for criticism? I don't expect them to be doing hurricanrana's and moonsaults off the top rope to be considered a good wrestler. He'll take more matches to find the style that works for him. Watching a guy come into his own is just as much fun as watching a guy at the top of his game.
> 
> It was his first single's match. He deserves a little leeway at this point. I didn't go into this match expecting a 5-star classic and I wasn't disappointed either. I've seen bad matches and I call wrestlers out on them when they happen (e.g. Bryan vs Orton at HIAC) but at the same time, *you have to keep in mind that one wrestler is starting his singles career, while the other is not at the top of his game. *
> 
> Of course the WWE and others are high on him, and he's getting a pretty solid push. But what else should they do with the one guy who comes in with a serious aura of mass marketability around him?
> 
> I know guys like Punk and Bryan have their specific segmented markets. But Reigns is someone with mass appeal. They will try to make it work with him no matter what the cost to the rest of the roster.


Especially the bolded part. :clap


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

^His problem is not his mic-skills,but his rather timid/girlish voice,IMO.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*

Rollins with the perfect booking he can go places just like Jeff Hardy did.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Was it the best match ever? No. But Roman Reigns put on an entertaining, exciting match and once more impressed me with the character he was able to convey in the ring.
I think he deserves a lot of credit for that performance, and Punk, too. They put on a damn good show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



Boots2Asses said:


> ^His problem is not his mic-skills,but his rather timid/girlish voice,IMO.


Yeah that did hinder him earlier but listening to him now, he seems to have found a way to work around it. He can sound quite deep when he wants to and his trash talking during his matches is always entertaining.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> Was it the best match ever? No. But Roman Reigns put on an entertaining, exciting match and once more impressed me with the character he was able to convey in the ring.
> I think he deserves a lot of credit for that performance, and Punk, too. They put on a damn good show.


:agree:


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose was just TOOOOOOOOOOOO cute tonight. 
Ambrose alley :lmao 
He was smiling a lot in the pipers pit segment too. He just couldn't wipe it off. Such a ham!  

He was fucking amazing tonight as usual though. I love how The Shield have been positioned as the number 2 heels again. 



btw Bunny is your birthday?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just generally love Dean's smile.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



Klee said:


> I'd probably agree. Been a fan of Rollins for many years. He's kinda wasted as a heel though, he's got an uncanny ability to get over and is likeable for sure.
> 
> I wanna see a Rollins / Ambrose feud, with Reigns not in the mix. He's gonne be main event before the other two though, which is a shame.


_Yes but at the same time we dont want the other 2 to be maineventing at the early start of their career. We want them to built up feuds, storylines, great matches before going to the top spot. Im slowly getting off topic but... look what they did to CM Punk, he had main evented PPVs and had all the Championship reigns at the start of his wwe career and look at him now, not giving his 100% in matches and he looks like he's not interested anymore unless he's in a ppv. I dont want that to happen to The Shield when they split. These take time._


----------



## Deptford

Calahart said:


> I just generally love Dean's smile.


Ikr? It's just the cutest little thing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> Ikr? It's just the cutest little thing.


Yeah. It melts me every time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh yep Happy Birthday Psycho Bunny!! I failed to see that earlier so apologies :lol Have an amazing day and an even better year!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was the first to wish her happy birthday.
Suckaaas

:rrose2


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _Yes but at the same time we dont want the other 2 to be maineventing at the early start of their career. We want them to built up feuds, storylines, great matches before going to the top spot. Im slowly getting off topic but... *look what they did to CM Punk, he had main evented PPVs and had all the Championship reigns at the start of his wwe career and look at him now, not giving his 100% in matches and he looks like he's not interested anymore unless he's in a ppv.* I dont want that to happen to The Shield when they split. These take time._


Are you talking about CM Punk? He mainevented and won championships at the start of his career? Not trying to sound mean but did you start watching in 2011.

I want all the members of the Shield to built up slowly and not rushed. Dean and Seth are the most prepared for that singles push but WWE wants to give it to Reigns who is the least prepared. A feud between the 3 would do wonders for them if it lasted a couple months.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Reigns-Punk match didn't exactly set the world on fire but IMO it wasn't as bad as people make it out to be either.
That being said, Roman does need some work and is not ready for a full main event push yet. 

Dean in the ring with Roddy AND JAKE THE SNAKE on the same night? :mark: Hoping for a Jake the Snake-Ambrose promo somewhere down the line :mark:


----------



## m00se

Having a sneaky sesh on WF at work and all these gifs are making me smile like an idiot

I CAN NOT WAIT to get home :dance


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



SoupBro said:


> Are you talking about CM Punk? He mainevented and won championships at the start of his career? Not trying to sound mean but did you start watching in 2011.


She's not totally wrong. At the end of Punk's first year in WWE (2007) he was ECW champion heading up that brand. He was in the spot WWE wanted Kurt Angle at until he left and wanted Benoit in until "the incident". He wasn't big at PPVs but this idea that Punk was held down in WWE AT ANY POINT EVER is a complete fallacy.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



Happenstan said:


> She's not totally wrong. At the end of Punk's first year in WWE (2007) he was ECW champion heading up that brand. He was in the spot WWE wanted Kurt Angle at until he left and wanted Benoit in until "the incident". He wasn't big at PPVs but this idea that Punk was held down in WWE AT ANY POINT EVER is a complete fallacy.


Didn't he only win the ECW title due to being the only credible face around? Morrison had to drop the title due to failing the wellness policy or something so it's not like he earned it. Not saying Punk has been held down, he just wasn't winning championships and maineventing like she is saying it. 



On and watched the Shield segment again and Seth is getting better and better. I always thought he was decent on the mic though. People compare him to Jeff Hardy all the time, he might not get as over as Jeff but I think with his improving mic skills he could easily be a better overall package.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>


I seriously can't at this :lmao

Rollins was brilliant last night for me. I mean hands down Ambrose sold the segment but did Rollins deliver or what? I thought he played his role perfectly. 

Re-watching tonight with my brother so prepare for markout posts part two from me. Hopefully this time I'll be able to take everything in so much better. I was a mess last night. :lol :dance:dance:dance:dance :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



SoupBro said:


> On and watched the Shield segment again and Seth is getting better and better. I always thought he was decent on the mic though. People compare him to Jeff Hardy all the time, he might not get as over as Jeff but I think with his improving mic skills he could easily be a better overall package.


I didn't think to mention it because of my man crush on Dean but no, totally, this was the best I've seen Rollins on the mic or even with expressions yet. And it was pretty damn good. I loved it when he was trying to be the voice of reason and all "Roddy? Can I call you Roddy?" :lol 
or something, I'd have to re-watch the segment for verbatim.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I see more samples of Dean's psychotic side coming out. Can't wait for the full dosage.


----------



## Bushmaster

THA_WRESTER said:


> I see more samples of Dean's psychotic side coming out. Can't wait for the full dosage.


Maybe they should stick to small samples. I think many on here would OD if they were to get the full dosage. Don't want the Shield thread dying yet.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



SoupBro said:


> Didn't he only win the ECW title due to being the only credible face around? Morrison had to drop the title due to failing the wellness policy or something so it's not like he earned it. Not saying Punk has been held down, he just wasn't winning championships and maineventing like she is saying it.



Not really. They were gonna put Angle and Benoit there at one point. They could have put anyone from Raw or Smackdown in that place but they chose Punk (basically because Heyman was cheerleading him on backstage). He won the championship and main evented for the brand. Now when it comes to PPV recognition you are completely right. He was heading up a brand but it was the third brand in ECW...of course it was during his first year with the company so...


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Maybe they should stick to small samples. I think many on here would OD if they were to get the full dosage. Don't want the Shield thread dying yet.


You make a fine point. Glad to know you care about us so.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Ambrose was just TOOOOOOOOOOOO cute tonight.
> Ambrose alley :lmao
> He was smiling a lot in the pipers pit segment too. He just couldn't wipe it off. Such a ham!
> 
> He was fucking amazing tonight as usual though. I love how The Shield have been positioned as the number 2 heels again.
> 
> 
> 
> btw Bunny is your birthday?


I know right! He usually looks like he wants to murder someone, but then he smiles...


----------



## Da Silva

Worst bear hug ever, there was space for a another CM Punk in there.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Seth Rollins is the most talented member of the shield.*



Deptford said:


> I didn't think to mention it because of my man crush on Dean but no, totally, this was the best I've seen Rollins on the mic or even with expressions yet. And it was pretty damn good. I loved it when he was trying to be the voice of reason and all "Roddy? Can I call you Roddy?" :lol
> or something, I'd have to re-watch the segment for verbatim.


Actually it was Hot Rod. And given how thirsty Seth was looking in that segment (poor guy can't help it)and how Dean was smirking at the two of them. Man, I loved that segment.


----------



## DareDevil

Let the fanart of Dean with the snake begin. (Not mine btw)


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know right! *He usually looks like he wants to murder someone*, but then he smiles...


Same here










.....I mean.....









*YEAH, AMBROSE DOES!*
:side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YEAH, AMBROSE DOES!*
> :side:


Aww, you can admit your bro crush, we aren't going to tell anyone.



On another note, between the Piper Pit segment and Ambrose smiling at the end with a snake on him, I think the WWE Universe would be receptive a more tweener Shield. Not faces but I think the crowds really do want to cheer them.


----------



## Bushmaster

Been saying they could be anti hero type guys for a while. They are to cool to boo, that way they could have Reigns and Rollins become face later on while Dean is just to crazy to do good and becomes the insane heel he was born to be.



Spoiler: credit to iteamhelena on tumblr 











































:lmao love how everyone treats Seth. Like he would be the one to go wheeee


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> Aww, you can admit your bro crush, we aren't going to tell anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, between the Piper Pit segment and Ambrose smiling at the end with a snake on him, I think the WWE Universe would be receptive a more tweener Shield. Not faces but I think the crowds really do want to cheer them.


I'm just as crazy as him. lol

*smh* :no:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'm just as crazy as him. lol
> 
> *smh* :no:


Sure you are!


----------



## Xapury

What a epic run in the WWE dean ambrose is having,the guy not only have a undertaker single match but also he haves segments with some of the biggest legends in the company like piper and jake last night.

I want a ambrose vs stone cold promo now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SoupBro said:


> Been saying they could be anti hero type guys for a while. They are to cool to boo, that way they could have Reigns and Rollins become face later on while Dean is just to crazy to do good and becomes the insane heel he was born to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: credit to iteamhelena on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao love how everyone treats Seth. Like he would be the one to go wheeee



The struggle is real when it comes to Reigns and their entrance :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Been saying they could be anti hero type guys for a while. They are to cool to boo, that way they could have Reigns and Rollins become face later on while Dean is just to crazy to do good and becomes the insane heel he was born to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: credit to iteamhelena on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao love how everyone treats Seth. Like he would be the one to go wheeee


Lol, is because he would be the one to go wheee! Haha. There's always the cute one in the group.


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Sure you are!


*Not THIS fuckin' crazy (speaking for both guys):*











But I get those bad/evil thoughts sometimes, just never act on them.

Really, I'm a nice guy.....or I try to be.


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Not THIS fuckin' crazy (speaking for both guys):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I get those bad/evil thoughts sometimes, just never act on them.
> 
> Really, I'm a nice guy.....or I try to be.


Same here, I'm not a guy btw. But yeah, I feel like if people knew what goes on in my mind at times, I would be in a mental institution already. Oh about the gif, that was fake. I suppose you already knew that. :side:


----------



## -XERO-

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Same here, I'm not a guy btw. But yeah, I feel like if people knew what goes on in my mind at times, I would be in a mental institution already. Oh about the gif, that was fake. I suppose you already knew that. :side:


I know, that's why I gave you those hugs (saw you in the post your picture thread, you're pretty) lol

*THAT GIF IS FAKE? WTF!?! *smashes computer**


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, that's why I gave you those hugs (*saw you in the post your picture thread, you're pretty*) lol
> 
> *THAT GIF IS FAKE? WTF!?! *smashes computer**












Yeah, Dean even said that the blade was as soft as a baby's ass, and even he was worried that people would think that it was fake. Found the vid.


----------



## SubZero3:16

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Not THIS fuckin' crazy (speaking for both guys):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I get those bad/evil thoughts sometimes, just never act on them.
> 
> Really, I'm a nice guy.....or I try to be.


The funny thing is that guys who call themselves nice are generally douches.

Embrace the crazy. Makes you better in bed.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I became a fan of this group a little while

*Dean Ambrose:* I love him. He should talk, talk and talk. My favorite of the three.

*Seth Rollins:* He is a baby face. He is too cute to be Heel.

*Roman Reigns:* I still do not understand what he has so special


PS: Dean is also cute, but he has something else that allows him be a heel.


----------



## tbp82

I'm really interested to see if any backstage info comes outta last nights raw as it pertains to The Shield. Wonder how Triple H and Vince felt about Seth being overjoyed in the Piper Pit segment and Ambrose smiling with the snake on him. Both those actions could be considered bad and acting more like a fan than a performer. Also, gonna be interesting to see if anything comes out about Reigns performance. Would be interesting to know if Vince and Triple H think like me and feel Reigns performance was solid last night or if they feel like the Ambrose fans here and think Reigns look green last night.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> I'm really interested to see if any backstage info comes outta last nights raw as it pertains to The Shield. Wonder how Triple H and Vince felt about Seth being overjoyed in the Piper Pit segment and Ambrose smiling with the snake on him. Both those actions could be considered bad and acting more like a fan than a performer. Also, gonna be interesting to see if anything comes out about Reigns performance. Would be interesting to know if Vince and Triple H think like me and feel Reigns performance was solid last night or if they feel like the Ambrose fans here and think Reigns look green last night.


Honestly I don't see the problem with Seth's or Dean's behaviour. Actually it looked like guys really respected Piper and I bet Dean was the only one on the roster who was willing to have a snake on him. If anything Vince and Trips should shake their hands and commend them on a job well done. In regards to Reigns Vince and Trips know that he's green that couldn't be a surprise to them. They should just show him his weak spots and tell him how to improve on them.


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> I'm really interested to see if any backstage info comes outta last nights raw as it pertains to The Shield. Wonder how Triple H and Vince felt about Seth being overjoyed in the Piper Pit segment and Ambrose smiling with the snake on him. Both those actions could be considered bad and acting more like a fan than a performer. Also, gonna be interesting to see if anything comes out about Reigns performance. Would be interesting to know if Vince and Triple H think like me and feel Reigns performance was solid last night or if they feel like the* Ambrose fans here and think Reigns look green last night.*


You're trying to hard. You act like Ambrose fans aren't fans of Reigns or Rollins? People are criticizing him because the match didn't look good and he looked green as grass. You do know Reigns barely wrestles in any of the 6 man tag matches right or he barely cuts promos. What's so unbelievable about him looking somewhat green in a big mainevent singles match on Old School Raw?


----------



## TheHidden01

I'm a huge fan of Ambrose, and when The Shield debuted the big thing for me was that OMFGGGGG AMBROSE IS HERE IN AWESOME FACTION!

Now ofc, I am a fan of three, and hope and wish all three do well. They do really come across as brothers in the ring and beyond. I believe all three will do well, and I think the work ethic, the respect, and the ambitions and ofc their age tells me they are going to be huge for years to come.

Maybe I'm stretching, but I believe in 10 years people will be saying "Don't piss off one of them or all three will bury you".

TH


----------



## TheFranticJane

Okay, maybe Roman is a trifle inexperience in terms of in ring ability, but - like Ambrose - I can't help but feel that his facial expressions and general persona put him above other talent that, though more polished, have a generic feel about them. What Reigns does well, he does _brilliantly_.

Room for improvement? Sure. But he has the foundations for greatness


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, maybe Roman is a trifle inexperience in terms of in ring ability, but - like Ambrose - I can't help but feel that his facial expressions and general persona put him above other talent that, though more polished, have a generic feel about them. What Reigns does well, he does _brilliantly_.
> 
> Room for improvement? Sure. But he has the foundations for greatness


You know, I'm really starting to like you. (Y)


----------



## Asenath

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Let the fanart of Dean with the snake begin. (Not mine btw)


OMG. I can't.

Literally cannot.

Incapable of can.

a;lskdjf;alsdkf


----------



## tbp82

SoupBro said:


> You're trying to hard. You act like Ambrose fans aren't fans of Reigns or Rollins? People are criticizing him because the match didn't look good and he looked green as grass. You do know Reigns barely wrestles in any of the 6 man tag matches right or he barely cuts promos. What's so unbelievable about him looking somewhat green in a big mainevent singles match on Old School Raw?


First off I don't think he came across green last night his work last night was comparable to someone like Randy Orton. Also can't deny that their is a big differance in the opinions of the people who love Ambrose and the fans of Reigns. Now this works both ways but even beyond this board that match last night is being criticized more by people who praise Ambrose all the time.


----------



## kronos96

:lmao I missed that part due to the low audio. I think Piper has watched some of those Tyler black cyberfight videos.

I'm surprised by Rollin's mic skills, he and Piper's comebacks were definitely the best part of that segment.


----------



## DareDevil

Spoiler:  Big files+ Fanart













More fanart, credit to Stalking-Hapiness on tumblr
I'm not sure how to respond to this one, Anyway credit to: Gerocooooo.



Spoiler: picture


----------



## kronos96

Oh man i forgot about this. What the hell was Piper thinking? :lmao


----------



## Sandow_hof

I don't know what everyone's problem is! Yes storyline wise looks as if reigns is being pushed to the moon and going to be the star of the shield! But if u look even deeper wwe keep showing mad respect to browse who has now wrestled the undertaker and interacted with piper and Roberts, and only shield member with a title! He in my mind is the crown jewel just going to built slower!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: big files






DevilWithAngelWings said:


> More fanart, credit to Stalking-Hapiness on tumblr
> I'm not sure how to respond to this one, Anyway credit to: Gerocooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture






Oh lord! I saw Jin's, but I haven't seen those. So cute! I need to make some Ambrose/snake drawing even though I would just be a bandwagoner at this point. :lmao


----------



## tbp82

Sandow_hof said:


> I don't know what everyone's problem is! Yes storyline wise looks as if reigns is being pushed to the moon and going to be the star of the shield! But if u look even deeper wwe keep showing mad respect to browse who has now wrestled the undertaker and interacted with piper and Roberts, and only shield member with a title! He in my mind is the crown jewel just going to built slower!


The key here is the part where you write "in my mind" WWE would NEVER put the guy they value taking that spot with Jake last night other than in a dark match send the crowd home happy spot. I understand how you feel but, your thoughts arent in line with WWE ways of thinking. Take last three weeks WWE couldve easily let Reings and Rollins lose to Punk and gave Ambrose the win or they could ve let Reigns take the loss last week and Rollins the win this week but they didn't because they want Reigns looking strong that's WWE logic.


----------



## Asenath

If you missed last night's events, I feel like this is an excellent summary. (Except that Cincinnati is def. in the biscuit eating regions. I feel like it's southern-er than people let on. I mean, fuck. It might as well be in Kentucky.)


























God bless Tumblr.


----------



## CALΔMITY

"Jesus is a biscuit":lmao

I can imagine him thinking that too.


----------



## Shenroe

tbp82 said:


> The key here is the part where you write "in my mind" WWE would NEVER put the guy they value taking that spot with Jake last night other than in a dark match send the crowd home happy spot. I understand how you feel but, your thoughts arent in line with WWE ways of thinking. Take last three weeks WWE couldve easily let Reings and Rollins lose to Punk and gave Ambrose the win or they could ve let Reigns take the loss last week and Rollins the win this week but they didn't because they want Reigns looking strong that's WWE logic.


Well i think you overanalyze a great deal this situation. They probably didn't had a plan and Ambrose or a white collar nominated the snake part. 1 thing you're right is they don't want reigns to look weak or goofy, by any mean, and Ambrose gives a more heelish vibe than the other 2, it fits his character. They probably don't care enough about rollins to put him there.


----------



## Asenath

(For those of you who don't get the reference. . .)


----------



## sharkboy22

So after Reigns' performance against Punk last night and Ambrose going ham on the mic with Piper, have we all agreed to hop of Reigns' dick and jump on Ambrose's (again)? Or do we wait for Reigns to redeem himself? Or do we just wait until Rollins does something special on hop on his dick? I'm confused as to how dick riding works.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god I remember that now! I didn't remember Latrice saying that the first time, though. :lmao

I was never as far down on Reigns's dick as some others. Although I had my hopes for the match it also became no surprise to me that it wouldn't be the best. I don't like Punk or Reigns any less.


----------



## Asenath

sharkboy22 said:


> So after Reigns' performance against Punk last night and Ambrose going ham on the mic with Piper, have we all agreed to hop of Reigns' dick and jump on Ambrose's (again)? Or do we wait for Reigns to redeem himself? Or do we just wait until Rollins does something special on hop on his dick? I'm confused as to how dick riding works.


Well, when a match between a veteran who is largely agreed upon to be a top tier _wrestler_ and a rookie goes south, usually I lay the responsibility on the veteran. Punk has been extra sloppy lately. Having said that, Reigns is still very green, and this points out how much the people he's been wrestling with up until now have had to carry him. 

I am not off the Reigns bandwagon, because he's an integral part of the trio. And I still think he's got potential for days. But right now, _this moment, from now--
from this moment on--this will be the moment, starting now . . ._

Sorry. Wrong wrestler. Right now, he's not ready for the main event push the dirt sheets have him put down for. Doesn't mean he won't improve. Doesn't mean he hasn't improved by like 397% from his days as Leakee. But he's just too green.


----------



## tbp82

sharkboy22 said:


> So after Reigns' performance against Punk last night and Ambrose going ham on the mic with Piper, have we all agreed to hop of Reigns' dick and jump on Ambrose's (again)? Or do we wait for Reigns to redeem himself? Or do we just wait until Rollins does something special on hop on his dick? I'm confused as to how dick riding works.


It's looking like everythings the same except for some more intense debate. But, all in all just based on this board if you were a Reigns supporter before this you still are if you're like me an think Ambrose is overrated by his fans nothing changed.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> If you missed last night's events, I feel like this is an excellent summary. (Except that Cincinnati is def. in the biscuit eating regions. I feel like it's southern-er than people let on. I mean, fuck. It might as well be in Kentucky.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless Tumblr.


:lmao this is gold! It was most certainly what it was going on in his head though.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Asenath said:


> Well, when a match between a veteran who is largely agreed upon to be a top tier _wrestler_ and a rookie goes south, usually I lay the responsibility on the veteran. Punk has been extra sloppy lately. Having said that, Reigns is still very green, and this points out how much the people he's been wrestling with up until now have had to carry him.
> 
> I am not off the Reigns bandwagon, because he's an integral part of the trio. And I still think he's got potential for days. But right now, _this moment, from now--
> from this moment on--this will be the moment, starting now . . ._
> 
> Sorry. Wrong wrestler. Right now, he's not ready for the main event push the dirt sheets have him put down for. Doesn't mean he won't improve. Doesn't mean he hasn't improved by like 397% from his days as Leakee. But he's just too green.


I'll go with this. It wasn't his best showing but the match wasn't terrible. Kinda on par with the Rollins match in my opinion, since I was expecting way more than what I got. 

To push him to the forefront now would be a mistake, but the only way he'll learn and get better is if he has more singles matches.


----------



## DareDevil

Asenath said:


> Well, when a match between a veteran who is largely agreed upon to be a top tier _wrestler_ and a rookie goes south, usually I lay the responsibility on the veteran. Punk has been extra sloppy lately. Having said that, Reigns is still very green, and this points out how much the people he's been wrestling with up until now have had to carry him.
> 
> I am not off the Reigns bandwagon, because he's an integral part of the trio. And I still think he's got potential for days. But right now, _this moment, from now--
> from this moment on--this will be the moment, starting now . . ._
> 
> Sorry. Wrong wrestler. Right now, he's not ready for the main event push the dirt sheets have him put down for. Doesn't mean he won't improve. Doesn't mean he hasn't improved by like 397% from his days as Leakee. But he's just too green.


:clap :clap PREACH IT!! (Y)


----------



## Deptford

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'll go with this. It wasn't his best showing but the match wasn't terrible. Kinda on par with the Rollins match in my opinion, since I was expecting way more than what I got.
> 
> To push him to the forefront now would be a mistake, but the only way he'll learn and get better is if he has more singles matches.


I know Reigns is green but just tbf, if Rollins' first singles match was his match against Punk, he would probably be getting called green too and being blamed for the botches. Punk has just been making people look bad for months now. Reigns did great all things considered if you think about it. His body language sold the match more than anything and that's a good asset to have if you can't wrestle great and also something a lot of big men don't have so idk.. I don't think it's a bad time to push him. 

I can see him being the type of guy that one ups himself every match. We all know that he learns really fucking fast.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I know Reigns is green but just tbf, if Rollins' first singles match was his match against Punk, he would probably be getting called green too and being blamed for the botches. Punk has just been making people look bad for months now. Reigns did great all things considered if you think about it. His body language sold the match more than anything and that's a good asset to have if you can't wrestle great and also something a lot of big men don't have so idk.. I don't think it's a bad time to push him.
> 
> I can see him being the type of guy that one ups himself every match. We all know that he learns really fucking fast.


I mean yeah, Reigns is still green but Punks been lazying it around too much lately, like he doesn't even care anymore, to be honest it was more Punks fault that the match turn out the way it did. You could see that Reigns was trying his best, also with Rollins people wouldn't call him green, because he's definitely not, people would accuse him of botching, and I mean Rollins botching? Sure everyone makes mistakes but honestly? And Punks tweet after the match with Rollins was among the lines of "It was garbage." So.. There you have it.


----------



## Asenath

Deptford said:


> I don't think it's a bad time to push him.


It's a terrible time to break up The Shield, though. They're as over as anybody on the roster, they work _great_ together.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah that's what I'm saying. It's easy to blame the guy who's having his first match but it really is Punk's fault that the match didn't live up to it's hype. Asenath said it better than me


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose... :banderas :banderas :banderas

AM-*FUCKING*-BROSE LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! :clap:clap:clap

Ambrose was fucking great, oh my GOD...
His Promo with Piper, HOLY SHITBALLS I can't believe I survived that explosion of freshness.
How fucking awesome was his face when Piper mentioned Punk enaldo enaldo enaldo 










_DAAAAMN_ his crazy persona is coming out.. and you're all fucked if that fully happens. EVERYONE! :banderas

And ALL my respect to Reigns not corpsing after that cheek pinch. 
You could see his tensed up jaw and I thought he would start burst out laughing every fucking second. :lmao :lmao :lmao
LOVED IT!!!
Rollins was fucking great too! :clap
Whole Piper's Pit was amazing, and Ambrose showed once again why people call him GOAT.

Reigns vs. Punk was okay, look we all knew and KNOW he needs more work, I don't get why everybody's surprised by that. 
The match wasn't THAT bad, no botches, just a little slow in the beginning. Yeah, I get it, bear hug - bear hug - bear hug - SP punch.
Maybe they didn't wanna fuck up. I don't know, didn't live up the hype but wasn't as shit as people make it. 

And man what can I say about Ambrose at the end with the snake on his face... :banderas :banderas :banderas ..


----------



## Deptford

Asenath said:


> It's a terrible time to break up The Shield, though. They're as over as anybody on the roster, they work _great_ together.


That is true though.
Everything is clicking really really REALLY well with all of them now that WWE is finally throwing them a story. It kind of feels like they're having the year that they should have had last year instead of just doing all those 6 man tags for so long (they were good matches though) 

It blows that the first real in depth look WWE gives us into The Shield is their break up story  
I need about another year of them getting mic time and telling stories together before they break up forreal.


----------



## Deptford

Asenath said:


> It's a terrible time to break up The Shield, though. They're as over as anybody on the roster, they work _great_ together.


That is true though.
Everything is clicking really really REALLY well with all of them now that WWE is finally throwing them a story. It kind of feels like they're having the year that they should have had last year instead of just doing all those 6 man tags for so long (they were good matches though) 
It blows that the first real in depth look WWE gives us into The Shield is their break up story  

I need about another year of them getting mic time and telling stories together before they break up forreal.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I mean yeah, Reigns is still green but Punks been lazying it around too much lately, like he doesn't even care anymore, to be honest it was more Punks fault that the match turn out the way it did. You could see that Reigns was trying his best, also with Rollins people wouldn't call him green, because he's definitely not, people would accuse him of botching, and I mean Rollins botching? Sure everyone makes mistakes but honestly? And Punks tweet after the match with Rollins was among the lines of "It was garbage." So.. There you have it.


:clap

Punk and Rollins was all sorts of off but people didn't lay into Rollins like they are doing with Reigns because people know what Rollins can do. Honestly I think the WWE should stop Punk from wrestling with up and comers for a while because he is doing them no favours. He's coming across like one of those guys that says that he likes you and is going to help you but when it comes time to deliver then he's all indifferent. If he's hurting, then take time off. If he's tired of performing then tell Vince to keep his storylines to a minimum. That tweet about the match last week really rubbed me the wrong way. The match was 'garbage' because Punk half assed it. But by painting it with such a broad stroke he also makes his opponent look bad. If he had said " I could've done better" I wouldn't have any issue with it.


----------



## NO!

Yeah, Reigns carried Punk with his infinite bear hugs and rest holds. Give me a break.


----------



## SubZero3:16

No one said or claimed that Reigns carried anything. What was said that it's obvious that Punk isn't putting any effort into his matches of late. Stop trying to stir shit up.


----------



## Divine Arion

Loving this thread! Getting back into the 'E after a slight break, it was so refreshing to see such talent that is the Shield. I'm still getting caught up with all their indy work and so forth lol. Much respect and love for all three guys and hoping for a bright future for each. They're always at the top of my must-see list each week on tv.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> Loving this thread! Getting back into the 'E after a slight break, it was so refreshing to see such talent that is the Shield. I'm still getting caught up with all their indy work and so forth lol. Much respect and love for all three guys and hoping for a bright future for each. They're always at the top of my must-see list each week on tv.


Glad to have you on board the Shield train! 
Also MASSIVE kudos for being a Resident Evil fan. :rep


----------



## DareDevil

Divine Arion said:


> Loving this thread! Getting back into the 'E after a slight break, it was so refreshing to see such talent that is the Shield. I'm still getting caught up with all their indy work and so forth lol. Much respect and love for all three guys and hoping for a bright future for each. They're always at the top of my must-see list each week on tv.


Well, welcome to Wrestling forum and welcome to The Shield thread, enjoy your stay. (Y)


----------



## Divine Arion

Thanks to you both! The Shield is one of the reasons why I tuned back in regularly. I look forward to the discussions! 

Yay fellow RE fan! Oh yes, I'm a full blown gamerchick and cosplayer. I'm such a nerd lol.


----------



## NO!

SubZero3:16 said:


> No one said or claimed that Reigns carried anything. What was said that it's obvious that Punk isn't putting any effort into his matches of late. Stop trying to stir shit up.


Nope, not trying to stir anything up. I just thought it was obvious that last night's match was disappointing mostly because Reigns isn't ready yet. Punk looked determined to me, and actually worked really hard to sell Reigns' offense as well as make his own offense pick up the pace. This idea that Punk doesn't give a damn anymore is kind of silly to me because he's still had good matches recently (his performances in the 6-man tag matches, both matches with Ambrose, Punk/Bryan vs Wyatt Family at Survivor Series, decent match with Harper on Raw, etc.), but he looks banged up and he's also been saddled with guys like Axel and Ryback. I don't see much of a change in his attitude. His promos are still entertaining as well. 

Also, that match with Rollins was sloppy, but it was still watchable from beginning to end at least.


----------



## jcmmnx

NO! said:


> Yeah, Reigns carried Punk with his infinite bear hugs and rest holds. Give me a break.


Yeah Reigns should've hit some springboard 450's and shooting star leg drops instead of working Punk's ribs to set up the spear. Punk probably put the match together, and he may have told Roman to take it easy if he is banged up. I thought it was a well worked smart match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> Thanks to you both! The Shield is one of the reasons why I tuned back in regularly. I look forward to the discussions!
> 
> Yay fellow RE fan! Oh yes, I'm a full blown gamerchick and cosplayer. I'm such a nerd lol.


I'm very selective with my gamer-ness. I've been a big fan of the series since the first game. I don't cosplay, though.

The Shield is pretty much the main reason why I watch these days, but I still give other things a shot.


----------



## cindel25

I herby announce that Damien the snake is the fourth member of THE SHIELD.

DAMIEN = G.O.A.T. 

Shitted and pissed on COMMUNITY DICK.....and he LOVED IT! 
Got FLAWLESS HAIR off the AARP plan....he was quick to move and jump over that barricade.
Got THE CHEERLEADER ready for Piper's snake 

PRAISE HIS LIGHT!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

What about Kevin, though? :O


----------



## Divine Arion

Calahart said:


> I'm very selective with my gamer-ness. I've been a big fan of the series since the first game. I don't cosplay, though.
> 
> The Shield is pretty much the main reason why I watch these days, but I still give other things a shot.



I can understand that lol. I have my favorite genres as well mostly survival horror and puzzle-esque games. Oh cool, same here! Finding people who were fans since the original RE is really rare. 

Indeed, the Wyatts are quite a unique bunch as well. I'm going to hold onto the hope of a Wyatts vs Shield one day. Probably won't hope but can still dream lol.


----------



## Deptford

WELCOME TO SHIELD THREAD ARION 
WHAT IS RE
I use to play fighting games competitively but I "retired" or what the fuck ever you wanna call it.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> WELCOME TO SHIELD THREAD ARION
> WHAT IS RE
> I use to play fighting games competitively but I "retired" or what the fuck ever you wanna call it.


Resident Evil.


----------



## Eulonzo

SoupBro said:


> Maybe they should stick to small samples. I think many on here would OD if they were to get the full dosage. Don't want the Shield thread dying yet.


As long as The Shield is on camera, this thread won't die, for obvious reasons. :side:


----------



## Eulonzo

Deptford said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying. *It's easy to blame the guy who's having his first match* but it really is Punk's fault that the match didn't live up to it's hype. Asenath said it better than me


... What?

He's had singles matches with Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry etc before.


----------



## Wynter

Eulonzo said:


> ... What?
> 
> He's had singles matches with Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry etc before.


I think most are considering this his first _real_ singles match in the WWE. This was kind of like a showcase for Reigns and a test to see if he's ready for a big push and how well he is as a singles competitor atm.

It was kind of his time to shine and display why he's rumored to be the 'Best in the Shield'. Kayfabe of course


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I don't think anyone is saying Roman is bad. It's what the E has done psychologically to everybody concerning Roman. For a couple of months now all anyone has heard from the announcers, dirt sheets, etc....is Roman Reigns is this, Roman Reigns is that, Roman Reigns is a beast, Roman Reigns is the future, Roman Reigns blah blah blah. That's what has been pumped into our heads since before Survivor Series. The E has built him up in everyone's minds, whether that's what we wanted to hear or not. So when he finally gets a singles match with a top tier guy/ring technician like Punk everyone is expecting to see what has been put into their heads. And when you get an average match out of someone who's been built up so strong and who fell short of the expectations everyone had for him, you're going to get a lot of disappointment. Plus the fact they've given Roman a monster push and was fast tracking him to the main event scene of course everyone is going to expect a fast tracking, monster push, main event caliber match. And that match was far from that.

If this was just another match of an up and comer, I doubt anyone would have as much to say as what is being said about it. And nothing against Roman at all. He's learning and growing there is no doubt. But the expectations the E has put on him is what let him fall flat in everyone's minds.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Did the snake really pee and poop on him? Lol


----------



## Deptford

BaBy FireFly said:


> Did the snake really pee and poop on him? Lol


Yeah it was like white and I think Dean stopped smiling after that :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Eulonzo said:


> As long as The Shield is on camera, this thread won't die, for obvious reasons. :side:


Haha, yeah. When The Shield splits we will have, Post-The Shield Thread.



BaBy FireFly said:


> Did the snake really pee and poop on him? Lol


Eww really? What's with living creatures crapping on his presence? *cough* punk *cough* :side:


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Jake FUCKING Roberts! :mark: 

Kinda looking like him and Warrior will headline the Hall of Fame. 

I will be at the Raw Feb 3rd. Hope I'm there for a HoF announcement or someone. 

I really want to see the Shield stay together for awhile longer. Maybe even like another year? 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> In 1993 I was 14....fuck.


I was 12-13. Makes me feel old as fuck. 



Calahart said:


> AMBROSE ALLEY! :mark:


Please start this when the Shield breaks up! 



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose and Piper. I'm speechless.


Unbelievable. Excellent segment. 



Shadowcran said:


> I'd bet Jake was a hero of Ambrose, hence the smile.


Essentially..... Ambrose is the product of a Jake Roberts, Roddy Piper and late Brian Pillman orgy. 



Londrick said:


> Just imagine Orton vs Reigns.


Oh God. 












Bad For Business said:


> it's just the same people who are praising Reigns to the sky, are the same people who loathe Orton for the same thing.


Agreed. I can't stand Orton as a face but he is much more tolerable as a heel. 





Klee said:


> I'd probably agree. Been a fan of Rollins for many years. He's kinda wasted as a heel though, he's got an uncanny ability to get over and is likeable for sure.


Agreed 100%. Which is weird because Rollins is pretty introverted guy and comes off as a prick to some people. I have a buddy who use to wrestle in the indies and wrestled him a few times. 



Wagg said:


> Rollins with the perfect booking he can go places just like Jeff Hardy did.


(Y)



-UNDEAD- said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I mean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YEAH, AMBROSE DOES!*
> :side:


Ambrose would be the perfect main character if the E ever made a movie with a sociopath serial killer. 



sharkboy22 said:


> I'm confused as to how dick riding works.


I will not be trading you social lives.


----------



## Wynter

Posted that just because of Seth's face lol The fan boying was too strong with Seth and Dean last night.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Deptford said:


> Yeah it was like white and I think Dean stopped smiling after that :lol


LOL!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Posted that just because of Seth's face lol The fan boying was too strong with Seth and Dean last night.


I saw this on Tumblr and it made me laugh so much. Kuddos to the one who did it.


----------



## Deptford

Yeah dude I def. want Ambrose Alley as a talk show down the line :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Probably already said but I bet the E were like "Cant have Reigns get attacked by Damien, get the weaklink Ambrose to do it"

Ambrose " Fuck yeah!!!!!! Moment of my career! "


----------



## DareDevil

Lariatoh! said:


> Probably already said but I bet the E were like "Cant have Reigns get attacked by Damien, get the weaklink Ambrose to do it"
> 
> Ambrose " Fuck yeah!!!!!! Moment of my career! "


Yeah,
WWE : " We can't have Reigns do it, let's have the weird kid do it."
Ambrose: " :yes :yes :yes :yes "


----------



## MachoMadness1988

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah,
> WWE : " We can't have Reigns do it, let's have the weird kid do it."
> Ambrose: " :yes :yes :yes :yes "



Haha I see what you are saying. I'm going back in my memory bank to think of big names who had the snake put on them back in the day. Obviously Savage with the cobra. Andre comes to mind. Lawler did.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Well a lot of his old promos he did in a alley so it fits lol.

I am just saying if for some reason wwe is stupid with dean and he would be gone from wwe I think he would be happy with what he has done. Just saying.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Haha I see what you are saying. I'm going back in my memory bank to think of big names who had the snake put on them back in the day. Obviously Savage with the cobra. Andre comes to mind. Lawler did.


I can see the WWE Lawlers and Ambrose's of the world getting the snake. Savage? I thought Savage got bite at summerslam 91 in the wedding angle but did he get the jDamien treatment? Andre got Damien thats hard to believe that Jake ever got Andre in a position to put Damien on him. I thought the Damien treatment was for jobbers?


----------



## Joshi Judas

On a second watch, the Punk-Reigns match wasn't as bad as many are making it out to be. What baffles me more is people blaming Punk for it :lmao

Reigns doesn't have much experience working a long singles match so they needed to start slow. The headlock and Reigns struggling to brush it off was necessary because Punk was likely whispering how to frame the match in Roman's ear. Then, Roman throws Punk into the turnbuckle, injuring his ribs, and starts working on them with his bear hugs to set up for the spear. Even when Punk does the crossbody, he rolls away, clutching his ribs in pain. Storytelling 101.

Slow matches aren't necessarily bad. Yes, it could be better and a hotter crowd would have helped, but it was fine for what it was. One issue I'd have is that Reigns kinda looked lost between the spots. Like he was trying to figure out what to do next. Other than that, it led to a good finishing stretch, filled with false finishes that got the crowd invested. Also that Superman punch when Punk was in the air was beautiful. If anything, you should credit Punk for making Reigns look good in those final minutes.

Dude's got some way to go but is getting there. We'd likely have gotten a better match with Punk at 100% but blaming Punk for this is ridiculous. Also, people are being way too harsh on Reigns. I hope he works more singles matches to gain more confidence and get ready for the main event push that's inevitably coming.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BaBy FireFly said:


> Well a lot of his old promos he did in a alley so it fits lol.
> 
> I am just saying if for some reason wwe is stupid with dean and he would be gone from wwe I think he would be happy with what he has done. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah he, as well as Seth and Roman, have done more within a years time than most new stars could even hope to accomplish.

I can just imagine segments where superstars targeted by the shield (or Ambrose if the split has occured) are just walking down a hallway backstage. You know, minding their own business, when Dean jumps them, beats the shit out of them, and then sadistically asks them questions. He knows they can't answer, but hey...that's Ambrose Alley.























....I want this to happen. :mark:


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Spoiler: smackdown match



The Shield had a match with New Age Outlaws and CM Punk at Philly for Smackdown taping!
https://twitter.com/FredCasden/status/420788748540854272/photo/1









https://twitter.com/ReelTrue/status/420756239153262592/photo/1









https://twitter.com/BeardedTheo/status/420749597120954368/photo/1


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Calahart said:


> Yeah he, as well as Seth and Roman, have done more within a years time than most new stars could even hope to accomplish.
> 
> I can just imagine segments where superstars targeted by the shield (or Ambrose if the split has occured) are just walking down a hallway backstage. You know, minding their own business, when Dean jumps them, beats the shit out of them, and then sadistically asks them questions. He knows they can't answer, but hey...that's Ambrose Alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I want this to happen. :mark:


I like that idea! I could see that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Quoth the Raven said:


> On a second watch, the Punk-Reigns match wasn't as bad as many are making it out to be. What baffles me more is people blaming Punk for it :lmao
> 
> Reigns doesn't have much experience working a long singles match so they needed to start slow. The headlock and Reigns struggling to brush it off was necessary because Punk was likely whispering how to frame the match in Roman's ear. Then, Roman throws Punk into the turnbuckle, injuring his ribs, and starts working on them with his bear hugs to set up for the spear. Even when Punk does the crossbody, he rolls away, clutching his ribs in pain. Storytelling 101.
> 
> Slow matches aren't necessarily bad. Yes, it could be better and a hotter crowd would have helped, but it was fine for what it was. One issue I'd have is that Reigns kinda looked lost between the spots. Like he was trying to figure out what to do next. Other than that, it led to a good finishing stretch, filled with false finishes that got the crowd invested. Also that Superman punch when Punk was in the air was beautiful. If anything, you should credit Punk for making Reigns look good in those final minutes.
> 
> Dude's got some way to go but is getting there. We'd likely have gotten a better match with Punk at 100% but blaming Punk for this is ridiculous. Also, people are being way too harsh on Reigns. I hope he works more singles matches to gain more confidence and get ready for the main event push that's inevitably coming.


Agree 100%. (Y)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah,
> WWE : " We can't have Reigns do it, let's have the weird kid do it."
> Ambrose: " :yes :yes :yes :yes "


I imagined him doing that chant because of your post :lol



Calahart said:


> Yeah he, as well as Seth and Roman, have done more within a years time than most new stars could even hope to accomplish.
> 
> I can just imagine segments where superstars targeted by the shield (or Ambrose if the split has occured) are just walking down a hallway backstage. You know, minding their own business, when Dean jumps them, beats the shit out of them, and then sadistically asks them questions. He knows they can't answer, but hey...that's Ambrose Alley
> 
> ....I want this to happen. :mark:


I like this :banderas



TheVipersGirl said:


> Spoiler: smackdown match
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield had a match with New Age Outlaws and CM Punk at Philly for Smackdown taping!
> https://twitter.com/FredCasden/status/420788748540854272/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ReelTrue/status/420756239153262592/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeardedTheo/status/420749597120954368/photo/1





Spoiler: spoiler











it was fun on raw because it was old school but are they really doing a re-run of it :side:




And thank you all for your birthday wishes, that was so sweet.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> Yeah he, as well as Seth and Roman, have done more within a years time than most new stars could even hope to accomplish.
> 
> I can just imagine segments where superstars targeted by the shield (or Ambrose if the split has occured) are just walking down a hallway backstage. You know, minding their own business, when Dean jumps them, beats the shit out of them, and then sadistically asks them questions. He knows they can't answer, but hey...that's Ambrose Alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....I want this to happen. :mark:




....I need this scenario now. I can picture it and it looks EPIC :thumbup:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> ....I need this scenario now. I can picture it and it looks EPIC :thumbup:


Your sigpic of smaug is really cute


----------



## SubZero3:16

I've been thinking about how Ambrose wears the title tucked in his pants. I think that it maybe part of a storyline where the authority calls Dean out for disrespecting the title. I can see this causing a war of words between Trips and Dean and Roman and Seth trying to calm him down but Dean ignores them. Imagine a promo between Trips and Dean :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've been thinking about how Ambrose wears the title tucked in his pants. I think that it maybe part of a storyline where the authority calls Dean out for disrespecting the title. I can see this causing a war of words between Trips and Dean and Roman and Seth trying to calm him down but Dean ignores them. Imagine a promo between Trips and Dean :mark:


I can see it happening. It may not lead anywhere, but I believe it was Cole who made the what-if mention of unifying the US title with...the IC title was it? I don't remember 100%. That could tie into what you said too. Man just thinking of Ambrose takin the mic against HHH tho :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I can see it happening. It may not lead anywhere, but I believe it was Cole who made the what-if mention of unifying the US title with...the IC title was it? I don't remember 100%. That could tie into what you said too. Man just thinking of Ambrose takin the mic against HHH tho :mark:


(Y) Yes please, we all know how anti-authority Ambrose really is. So yes to him vs HHH on the mic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just found this on tumblr. Pretty accurate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

These tumblr memes are getting soft. A proper one would have read: The Pimp, The Panty Dropper and The Slut.


----------



## CALΔMITY

To each their own. :lol


----------



## Moxie

SubZero3:16 said:


> I've been thinking about how Ambrose wears the title tucked in his pants. I think that it maybe part of a storyline where the authority calls Dean out for disrespecting the title. I can see this causing a war of words between Trips and Dean and Roman and Seth trying to calm him down but Dean ignores them. Imagine a promo between Trips and Dean :mark:


Before the segment HHH should tell him "plz don't bury me on the mic"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Moxie said:


> Before the segment HHH should tell him "plz don't bury me on the mic"


Nah. Trips is going to be like " I'm going to do all of the talking and you're not allowed to respond because if you do I'll have the Great Khali beat you for the title."


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah. Trips is going to be like " I'm going to do all of the talking and you're not allowed to respond because if you do I'll have the Great Khali beat you for the title."


Yeah, trips will be too afraid of Dean.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> These tumblr memes are getting soft. A proper one would have read: The Pimp, The Panty Dropper and The Slut.


I find it hard to imagine anything being soft when the Shield are around.


----------



## Reaper

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah. Trips is going to be like " I'm going to do all of the talking and you're not allowed to respond because if you do I'll have the Great Khali beat you for the title."


^Lol. 

The only thing people are allowed to say to HHH is that he wears his wife's panties, or that his wife wears the pants. 

Rest of him is pretty much untouchable at this point. Especially the parts about never being the guy, or stealing other stars' spotlight.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I find it hard to imagine anything being soft when the Shield are around.


Did you see you're boy flirting with Piper on Monday night? I told you that he's one of yours :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did you see you're boy flirting with Piper on Monday night? I told you that he's one of yours :lol


I did indeed. It is but one of many reasons that I loved that segment.


----------



## Jean0987654321

I just hope the Shield Rest In Peace. They are going at this Shield Beakup in a snails pace. I predict a Rollins vs. Regins vs. Ambrose for the US Champ at WM.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jean0987654321 said:


> I just hope the Shield Rest In Peace. *They are going at this Shield Beakup in a snails pace.* I predict a Rollins vs. Regins vs. Ambrose for the US Champ at WM.


This is what's wrong with people today. Everything should happen immediately. No patience whatsoever.


----------



## Jean0987654321

MoxleyMoxx said:


> This is what's wrong with people today. Everything should happen immediately. No patience whatsoever.


I just want to see Ambrose/Rollins try to interrupt a Reigns match or vice-versa only to screw him over, and i think that'll speed things up and I think it'll happen next week...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> This is what's wrong with people today. Everything should happen immediately. No patience whatsoever.



Pretty much this.

The build is part of the whole thing.... Seriously makes the result so much sweeter


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> The build is part of the whole thing.... Seriously makes the result so much sweeter


Sometimes the build up is just as sweet as the payoff.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Jean0987654321 said:


> I just want to see Ambrose/Rollins try to interrupt a Reigns match or vice-versa only to screw him over, and i think that'll speed things up and I think it'll happen next week...



Not gonna happen atleast until the Rumble brah.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Quoth the Raven said:


> Not gonna happen atleast until the Rumble brah.


Nah...I see it differently, as an older wrestling fan, I'm aware of the patterns of a faction breakup...unless Vince Russo comes in as an unidentified writer and swervs us :russo


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sometimes the build up is just as sweet as the payoff.



They do say women love foreplay :lmao Wouldn't want the breakup to be premature :lmao

But yeah, rather have a good build so people actually care about the breakup rather than pulling it outta the ass suddenly. "Will they, won't they" is a tried and true formula.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Sometimes the build up is just as sweet as the payoff.


----------



## tbp82

Jean0987654321 said:


> I just want to see Ambrose/Rollins try to interrupt a Reigns match or vice-versa only to screw him over, and i think that'll speed things up and I think it'll happen next week...


I don't think it'll happen as early as next week but I do think that is where we are headed. I think The Shield will live on after Reigns moves on. Also, I just want to see Reigns hit the double spear on Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## KingLobos

Here's how I would book Reigns to the main event.

Whenever the shield breakup (soon), I would have Ambrose and Rollins feud over the US title, culminating at WM for said title. Should be a good WM match, and a good feud.

Reigns on the other hand will set his eyes on the IC title. This will set up a feud with Big E, and will culminate at WM, where Reigns goes over, wins the belt, and is now set up to be the up and comer in the WWE. 

For the next year, Reigns will go on a reign of terror so to speak, beating all challengers for the IC title. He will defend at every ppv the entire year, and go down as one of the best IC champions of all time. At next year's royal rumble (2015) he will make an announcement that he is too god for the IC title, and forfeit it just like Austin did in 1997. This will set up an IC tournament at next year's WM. Reigns on the other hand will enter the royal rumble and.....win it. Securing his spot in the main event and whoever is champion at the time.

This will give him an entire year to work on his singles wrestling, and to continue to grow while still being pushed. Hell, he could even face off against Rollins and Ambrose during the time span of the year he is IC champion.


----------



## SubZero3:16

KingLobos said:


> Here's how I would book Reigns to the main event.
> 
> Whenever the shield breakup (soon), I would have Ambrose and Rollins feud over the US title, culminating at WM for said title. Should be a good WM match, and a good feud.
> 
> Reigns on the other hand will set his eyes on the IC title. This will set up a feud with Big E, and will culminate at WM, where Reigns goes over, wins the belt, and is now set up to be the up and comer in the WWE.
> 
> For the next year, Reigns will go on a reign of terror so to speak, beating all challengers for the IC title. He will defend at every ppv the entire year, and go down as one of the best IC champions of all time. At next year's royal rumble (2015) he will make an announcement that he is too god for the IC title, and forfeit it just like Austin did in 1997. This will set up an IC tournament at next year's WM. Reigns on the other hand will enter the royal rumble and.....win it. Securing his spot in the main event and whoever is champion at the time.
> 
> This will give him an entire year to work on his singles wrestling, and to continue to grow while still being pushed. Hell, he could even face off against Rollins and Ambrose during the time span of the year he is IC champion.


That ain't too bad. It keeps Reigns in the midcard and gives him a storyline of sorts.


----------



## Telos

psycho bunny said:


> i can't wait for raw tonight :mark::mark::mark: WWE giving us what we want FINALY! iper1 Hope this Raw will be awesome (its my birthday so I want a nice show to end it with)
> 
> 
> Why is everybody comparing these fine talented wrestlers? Like Punk once said you shouldn't be focusing on becoming the next cm punk, you should be focusing on becoming the new...
> 
> 
> And don't worry about those Mason rumors, they once said Chris Hero would become the fourth member right??8*D


Happy belated birthday! :hb


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> These tumblr memes are getting soft. A proper one would have read: The Pimp, The Panty Dropper and The Slut.


:lol didn't Ambrose used to be a man whore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

psycho bunny said:


> :lol didn't Ambrose *used* to be a man whore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao like if he stopped :lmao


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Telos said:


> Happy belated birthday! :hb


Thanks 



SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao like if he stopped :lmao


If he didn't he sure knows how to keep dem bitches quiet :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> :lol didn't Ambrose used to be a man whore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bunny, he still is.


----------



## WhyMe123

All three guys are awesome, but Roman Reigns has that presence. He just looks like an ass kicker.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WhyMe123 said:


> All three guys are awesome, but Roman Reigns has that presence. He just looks like an ass kicker.


And panty dropper. That's totes important for the mommy demographic. Orton and Cena are pretty much old news in that demo now.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> And panty dropper. That's totes important for the mommy demographic. Orton and Cena are pretty much old news in that demo now.


If Reigns is the panty-dropper, does that mean Ambrose is the pimp and Rollins is the slut? Because... I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> If Reigns is the panty-dropper, does that mean Ambrose is the pimp and Rollins is the slut? Because... I'm totally cool with that.


(Y) Remember, Seth likes them pretty and fanboying over him helps.


----------



## Deptford

Let's go set up a paypal and order up Bunny the community dick for her b-day  

oh btw HAPPY BIRTHDAYY HOW OLD ARE YOU WHATS YOUR WISH WHERE WERE YOU BORN WHAT IS LIFE IS THERE A GOD TELL ME EVERYTHINNNNGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Asenath

Did i miss Birthday Bunny? Happy belated!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> (Y) Remember, Seth likes them pretty and fanboying over him helps.


If he likes them pretty then I've got no chance. :sad: Certainly getting the hang of the whole 'fanboying' thing, though.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Let's go set up a paypal and order up Bunny the community dick for her b-day
> 
> oh btw HAPPY BIRTHDAYY HOW OLD ARE YOU WHATS YOUR WISH WHERE WERE YOU BORN WHAT IS LIFE IS THERE A GOD TELL ME EVERYTHINNNNGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHH


Woa, woa, woa, I mean I like Bunny but I'm not going to give her something that I want for my BDay, sorry girl.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> If he likes them pretty then I've got no chance. :sad: Certainly getting the hang of the whole 'fanboying' thing, though.


Enthusiasm is always a good thing. I'm sure that you're no Shrek. Just style your hair good and make sure that you smell nice. If most of the men in the world did this, they would get laid more often.


----------



## Clique

This morning I finally got around to watching Reigns vs. Punk from Old School Raw. The match wasn't nearly as bad as I anticipated based on many of the comments on here. I wouldn't even classify it as a bad match. Sure it was a standard level TV main event. Nothing special but not a stinker either. Reigns is not the strongest performer in the world but he is working on it with every singles match he has with more experienced talent. Punk was not bad either and set steady lead for Reigns to follow. Would have been better with a hotter crowd but they worked with what Baltimore would give them and they did have them with "This Is Awesome" chants as contrived as that reaction has become these days. I thought they did a solid job in the finishing with the Superman punch and roundhouse kick nearfalls. Finish was good. No problems with Reigns vs. Punk at all. I wouldn't mind seeing them have another go at it, actually.


----------



## cindel25

psycho bunny said:


> :lol didn't Ambrose used to be a man whore.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Happy Belated Birthday! Gurl HE'S THE COMMUNITY DICK. Take a ride, it will blow your mind. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> And panty dropper. That's totes important for the mommy demographic. Orton and Cena are pretty much old news in that demo now.





Spoiler: DAT ASS











FLAWLESS HAIR had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
All night long


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! Gurl HE'S THE COMMUNITY DICK. Take a ride, it will blow your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: URL="www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk"
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR had dumps like a truck truck truck
> Thighs like what what what
> All night long


Cindel fix that link! Especially since you got that damn song playing in my head now.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> Enthusiasm is always a good thing. I'm sure that you're no Shrek. *Just style your hair good* and make sure that you smell nice. If most of the men in the world did this, they would get laid more often.




Advice taken (Y)

Lol, I don't think I smell bad :side: but the hair's always a mess. Gotta work on it then :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Enthusiasm is always a good thing. I'm sure that you're no Shrek. Just style your hair good and make sure that you smell nice. If most of the men in the world did this, they would get laid more often.


Weirdly enough despite considering myself unattractive (except when drunk or really tired), I've not had as much difficulty in that particular department as I keep expecting to have. Not exactly Casanova but not possessing a streak drier than the Sahara, either. 

So to hell with it, I'll allow myself to dream of the glorious situation where I might actually do unspeakable, mind-blowing things with Seth Rollins.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cindel fix that link! Especially since you got that damn song playing in my head now.


Done


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Weirdly enough despite considering myself unattractive (except when drunk or really tired), I've not had as much difficulty in that particular department as I keep expecting to have. Not exactly Casanova but not possessing a streak drier than the Sahara, either.
> 
> So to hell with it, I'll allow myself to dream of the glorious situation where I might actually do unspeakable, mind-blowing things with Seth Rollins.


Orrrrr, you can buy a ticket the next time WWE goes to England and then hang around in the parking lot after the show like normal people do and try your luck then. I'm trying to make your dreams come through here. I fully expect a run down afterwards.


----------



## Deptford

Quoth the Raven said:


> Advice taken (Y)
> 
> Lol, I don't think I smell bad :side: but the hair's always a mess. Gotta work on it then :lol


I dont even remember the last time I used a comb. I think if you have certain types of hair then it can look better kind of messy. But like... maybe I'm wrong because.... dry streak and umm... yeah anyways 

Get you some of that black Polo Cologne though it's like the perfect mix of not overpowering and slightly sexy. (Y) lol. I'm sort of a pretty boy at heart. I think just not smelling bad will probably do the trick. 

Social skills matter more than looks :sad:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I dont even remember the last time I used a comb. I think if you have certain types of hair then it can look better kind of messy. But like... maybe I'm wrong because.... dry streak and umm... yeah anyways
> 
> Get you some of that black Polo Cologne though it's like the perfect mix of not overpowering and slightly sexy. (Y) lol. I'm sort of a pretty boy at heart. I think just not smelling bad will probably do the trick.
> 
> Social skills matter more than looks :sad:


Not really, there is this kid in my HS that tries to dress as cool as possible and he's so damn ugly and I hate him, I mean he's kind of a douche bag, so.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Done


I think we should go for drinks sometime 

Damn these repping restrictions.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I dont even remember the last time I used a comb. I think if you have certain types of hair then it can look better kind of messy. But like... maybe I'm wrong because.... dry streak and umm... yeah anyways
> 
> Get you some of that black Polo Cologne though it's like the perfect mix of not overpowering and slightly sexy. (Y) lol. I'm sort of a pretty boy at heart. I think just not smelling bad will probably do the trick.
> 
> Social skills matter more than looks :sad:


Yeah black Polo is nice and so is the red one. But I'm a female, I don't know what men like to smell on other men. But a guy that smells really good and isn't too much of an asshole ( a little bit is always good) will get some sort of notice.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Not really, there is this kid in my HS that tries to dress as cool as possible and he's so damn ugly and I hate him, I mean he's kind of a douche bag, so.


Well his entire problem is that he's in high school.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think we should go for drinks sometime
> 
> Damn these repping restrictions.


I'm game. Wrestlemania here we come! French Quarter my boobs are ready! :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eh, my dressing style isn't the coolest but it's okay I guess.....my hair looks shitty when not combed though, and no matter how much I style it, it always gets messy due to the wind :lol


Lol high school boys are idiots........I was one myself in high school :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah black Polo is nice and so is the red one. But I'm a female, I don't know what men like to smell on other men. But a guy that smells really good and isn't too much of an asshole ( a little bit is always good) will get some sort of notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well his entire problem is that he's in high school.


Yeah, that's true and he was a freshman so.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Not really, there is this kid in my HS that tries to dress as cool as possible and he's so damn ugly and I hate him, I mean he's kind of a douche bag, so.


I'm just awkward and always say the wrong things I feel  

I think trying to dess "cool" is kind of douchey itself lol. SO many kids in HS overdress. I just try to find stuff that I feel like I would look decent in. It typically just comes down to what's the most comfortable though too lol. 
But expensive clothes are super well made so ya they comfy


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> I'm game. Wrestlemania here we come! French Quarter my boobs are ready! :cheer


Geez cindel, put them away until at least 6 pm :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I'm just awkward and always say the wrong things I feel
> 
> I think trying to dess "cool" is kind of douchey itself lol. SO many kids in HS overdress. I just try to find stuff that I feel like I would look decent in. It typically just comes down to what's the most comfortable though too lol.
> But expensive clothes are super well made so ya they comfy


If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?

I generally say lots of vastly inappropriate things (as if you couldn't tell by my online behaviour) but I have dimples so it's cool. :cool2


----------



## WhyMe123

Roman Reigns superman punch is so badass especially when he put his fist on the ground like a superhero setting up the punch. Amazing!!


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> Eh, my dressing style isn't the coolest but it's okay I guess.....my hair looks shitty when not combed though, and no matter how much I style it, it always gets messy due to the wind :lol
> 
> 
> Lol high school boys are idiots........I was one myself in high school :lmao


But you are not an idiot, and I'm pretty sure you weren't. And don't worry about your hair, I get your pain, also I'm not stylish at all, I usually just wear hoodies and sweatpants.


----------



## WhyMe123

What rimg attire wil they wear after the shield splits up? Its hard to imagine them wearing generic wwe gear or attire.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey guys!























SubZero3:16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?
> 
> I generally say lots of vastly inappropriate things (as if you couldn't tell by my online behaviour) *but I have dimples so it's cool.* :cool2


Luckyyyy....


----------



## DareDevil

WhyMe123 said:


> What rimg attire wil they wear after the shield splits up? Its hard to imagine them wearing generic wwe gear or attire.


Well, Dean will be wearing a banana, Seth will come out with a hot dog and Roman will come out with a caveman costume.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WhyMe123 said:


> What rimg attire wil they wear after the shield splits up? Its hard to imagine them wearing generic wwe gear or attire.


Trunks! Ones like Orton's preferrably. The skimpier the better.



Calahart said:


> Luckyyyy....


Nobody ever stays angry at a person with dimples. Naturally I exploit this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Well, Dean will be wearing a banana


ONLY a banana??? :jericho4

On his nose right?


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> But you are not an idiot, and I'm pretty sure you weren't. And don't worry about your hair, I get your pain, also I'm not stylish at all, I usually just wear hoodies and sweatpants.



Don't worry you're cute, I saw your pic for the brief time you put it up on the Picture thread 


Also, thank God for Dailymotion.

Here's the match I heavily pimped from ROH. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards from Death Before Dishonor VIII. Highly recommend all of you to watch. Plus, this way, we still stay on topic without angering the mods :side:


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?
> 
> I generally say lots of vastly inappropriate things (as if you couldn't tell by my online behaviour) but I have dimples so it's cool. :cool2


Idc I'm 22. Rough age :\ how old are you? 
DIMPLESSSS  :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Don't worry you're cute, I saw your pic for the brief time you put it up on the Picture thread
> 
> 
> Also, thank God for Dailymotion.
> 
> Here's the match I heavily pimped from ROH. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards from Death Before Dishonor VIII. Highly recommend all of you to watch. Plus, this way, we still stay on topic without angering the mods :side:


I have to watch this when I get home. Tyler Black makes the best faces.



Deptford said:


> Idc I'm 22. Rough age :\
> DIMPLESSSS  :dance


Yeah it is. You're still figuring yourself out at that point. Just don't be a dick to people and you'll be fine.


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> *Don't worry you're cute*, I saw your pic for the brief time you put it up on the Picture thread
> 
> 
> Also, thank God for Dailymotion.
> 
> Here's the match I heavily pimped from ROH. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards from Death Before Dishonor VIII. Highly recommend all of you to watch. Plus, this way, we still stay on topic without angering the mods :side:



Awww, thanks , I said before that short people are cute, I also have dimples... (Y) well, just on one cheek tho, IDK. 
:mark::mark: thanks for the vid...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Someone can explain me what is the relation of being John Cena and Randy Orton fan and Roman Reigns be the favorite element of The Shield? :hmm:

Because I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan and my favorite on The Shield is Dean Ambrose.

PS: Sorry for my english


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah you're definitely a cutie, Vic. 

I am happy with myself, but I just love cheek dimples. Alls I have are massive cheek bones.


----------



## Joshi Judas

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Awww, thanks , I said before that short people are cute, I also have dimples... (Y) well, just on one cheek tho, IDK.
> :mark::mark: thanks for the vid...



Well not that I knew your height then, but it was cute anyway 

And don't worry, dimples look best on one cheek :lol

Cool, lemme know once you're done watching. I'll try finding more videos on Dailymotion.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> Someone can explain me what is the relation of being John Cena and Randy Orton fan and Roman Reigns be the favorite element of The Shield? :hmm:
> 
> Because I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan and my favorite on The Shield is Dean Ambrose.
> 
> PS: Sorry for my english



Not sure I get you but I think some people who think Cena and Orton were only pushed for their looks and body are the same people who think Reigns is getting pushed for the same reason. I personally think that's BS but that's the IWC for ya. I personally like Cena, but a lot of other internet favorites too, so not sure what that makes me


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Someone can explain me what is the relation of being John Cena and Randy Orton fan and Roman Reigns be the favorite element of The Shield? :hmm:
> 
> Because I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan and my favorite on The Shield is Dean Ambrose.
> 
> PS: Sorry for my english


We were comparing Roman Reigns vs John Cena and Randy Orton in terms of sex appeal for the female audience. Oh and for your sake, please don't go around on this board proclaiming that you're a Cena fan :lol



Quoth the Raven said:


> Well not that I knew your height then, but it was cute anyway
> 
> And don't worry, dimples look best on one cheek :lol
> 
> Cool, lemme know once you're done watching. I'll try finding more videos on Dailymotion.


Raven and Devil (hey that sounds good) in a tree.... (sorry guys, feeling messy today, lol)


----------



## DareDevil

Awww, I feel so flattered right now, QTR and Caly you guys are making me blush.  *keep going plzz, feed my watermelon* lol, just kidding.
Thanks for the compliments you guys.
Subzero, do you even know how old me and Raven are?



SóniaPortugal said:


> Someone can explain me what is the relation of being John Cena and Randy Orton fan and Roman Reigns be the favorite element of The Shield? :hmm:
> 
> Because I'm John Cena and Randy Orton fan and my favorite on The Shield is Dean Ambrose.
> 
> PS: Sorry for my english


There's nothing wrong with being a Cena, Orton or Reigns fan, if anyone tells you differently, they're stupid. Just because you're a fan that most of us aren't exactly fans of doesn't make you stupid, however if you tell someone that Cena and Orton are the best wrestlers alive, then we will have a disagreement. In here we put Reigns above those two so, just beware of that. 
*high five for being an Ambrose fan.*


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah it is. You're still figuring yourself out at that point. Just don't be a dick to people and you'll be fine.


yeah it sucks. couple that with some personal issues that landed me back home and im trying to move out again and can't get hired even though I have my degree. idk shit's roughh but definitely humbling lol. I don't think I'm a dick by any stretch of the imagination though so (Y) thx for the advice lol. 


DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Awww, thanks , I said before that short people are cute, I also have dimples... (Y) well, just on one cheek tho, IDK.
> :mark::mark: thanks for the vid...


short and dimplez ! 
I think I have freckles but they only show up when I am out in the sun and stuff idk.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> We were comparing Roman Reigns vs John Cena and Randy Orton in terms of sex appeal for the female audience. Oh and for your sake, please don't go around on this board proclaiming that you're a Cena fan :lol


I will never understand why John Cena has sex appeal. To me he looks like a troll who's inflated his muscles with bicycle pumps and stolen his clothes from a large kid too slow to run in terror.

Randy Orton is a touch more understandable, but still not much. Still looks like the second you touch him he'd go flying out of your arms like a bar of soap.

Then again I've never been into the 'muscle-man' type, with some exceptions of course (namely Roman Reigns, coincidentally enough). You'd think what with my penchant for being submissive and liking dominant men I'd be more into the hunky types than I am, but oh well. Guess I'm just weird.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> *I will never understand why John Cena has sex appeal. To me he looks like a troll who's inflated his muscles with bicycle pumps and stolen his clothes from a large kid too slow to run in terror.*
> 
> Randy Orton is a touch more understandable, but still not much. Still looks like the second you touch him he'd go flying out of your arms like a bar of soap.
> 
> Then again I've never been into the 'muscle-man' type, with some exceptions of course (namely Roman Reigns, coincidentally enough). You'd think what with my penchant for being submissive and liking dominant men I'd be more into the hunky types than I am, but oh well. Guess I'm just weird.


:clap:lmao:lmao:lmao That was great. :rep


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd mark for a Reigns-Lesnar staredown :mark: :mark: :mark:

And lol me and Vicky are like 7 years apart :lol

And I dunno what changed, but I've been kinda digging Cena's work since Summerslam :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns-Lesnar staredown :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> And lol me and Vicky are like 7 years apart :lol
> 
> And I dunno what changed, but I've been kinda digging Cena's work since Summerslam :side:


I'd mark for a Reigns-Batista stare down, a feud between those two is actually on my checklist.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I definitely don't see it in Cena's face, but I'm not too into the build of his body either. Oh well.


----------



## Eddie Ray

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns-Batista stare down, a feud between those two is actually on my checklist.


why do people want this? the match would be the drizzling shits.


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> why do people want this? the match would be the drizzling shits.


I don't know man, I just want it! Even if the match turns out to be complete garbage, don't try and destroy my dreams dammit, (even though, I would love a Reigns/BigE feud as well :side


----------



## Eddie Ray

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I don't know man, I just want it! Even if the match turns out to be complete garbage, don't try and destroy my dreams dammit, (even though, I would love a Reigns/BigE feud as well :side


that match would be garbage too. Big E is terrible. I was a fan of him till I realized how bad he is in the ring.

Generally big men matches are boring. it will be especially so with such greenies in the ring.


----------



## tbp82

Clique said:


> This morning I finally got around to watching Reigns vs. Punk from Old School Raw. The match wasn't nearly as bad as I anticipated based on many of the comments on here. I wouldn't even classify it as a bad match. Sure it was a standard level TV main event. Nothing special but not a stinker either. Reigns is not the strongest performer in the world but he is working on it with every singles match he has with more experienced talent. Punk was not bad either and set steady lead for Reigns to follow. Would have been better with a hotter crowd but they worked with what Baltimore would give them and they did have them with "This Is Awesome" chants as contrived as that reaction has become these days. I thought they did a solid job in the finishing with the Superman punch and roundhouse kick nearfalls. Finish was good. No problems with Reigns vs. Punk at all. I wouldn't mind seeing them have another go at it, actually.


I know this will make a lot of people mad but I think the majority of the people on here saying the match was "bad" or "horrible" or "below expecatations" are people who just think Reigns is being pushed based on his looks and physique alone. These are the types that are going to criticize him no matter what. It wasn't a great match but it was solid and told the story they were trying to tell don't know what more one could ask for to be honest.


----------



## DareDevil

Eddie Ray said:


> that match would be garbage too. Big E is terrible. I was a fan of him till I realized how bad he is in the ring.
> 
> Generally big men matches are boring. it will be especially so with such greenies in the ring.


Ok cool, that your opinion, just know that I still want that feud and that I like Big E so he's not boring to me.


----------



## tbp82

Eddie Ray said:


> why do people want this? the match would be the drizzling shits.


It's that mass appeal. There's something about that size and presance. Look at Hogan vs. Andre. Nobody was watching that match expecting a technical classic that spot was for Steamboat vs. Savage. Rock vs. Hogan is another match in that same vein I don't think that anyone was hyped for it because of the flippy flop moves that were coming. Rock vs. Cena as well. Two huge stars with that presance. Listen to the reactions anytime Reigns gets face to face with another big guy the crowd pops to see the two big bulls butt heads. Its the immovable force vs. the immovable object.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ok cool, that your opinion, just know that I still want that feud and that I like Big E so he's not boring to me.


Yeah even if it did wind up sucking, it's still just dream matches. Dream matches can play out as amazingly as one wants in their head.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> It's that mass appeal. There's something about that size and presance. Look at Hogan vs. Andre. Nobody was watching that match expecting a technical classic that spot was for Steamboat vs. Savage. Rock vs. Hogan is another match in that same vein I don't think that anyone was hyped for it because of the flippy flop moves that were coming. Rock vs. Cena as well. Two huge stars with that presance. Listen to the reactions anytime Reigns gets face to face with another big guy the crowd pops to see the two big bulls butt heads. Its the immovable force vs. the immovable object.


I can't believe I'm saying this but for once I agree with you. (i still don't like you tho (Y) )



Calahart said:


> Yeah even if it did wind up sucking, it's still just dream matches. Dream matches can play out as amazingly as one wants in their head.


I know right! Besides it's not as if Reigns/Batista is my ultimate dream feud, which is not. And I've stated about a hundred times which feud I really really want so I won't say it again. But I just want to see it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Awww, I feel so flattered right now, QTR and Caly you guys are making me blush.  *keep going plzz, feed my watermelon* lol, just kidding.
> Thanks for the compliments you guys.
> *Subzero, do you even know how old me and Raven are?*


Irrelevant when it comes to love.



Reservoir Angel said:


> I will never understand why John Cena has sex appeal. To me he looks like a troll who's inflated his muscles with bicycle pumps and stolen his clothes from a large kid too slow to run in terror.
> 
> Randy Orton is a touch more understandable, but still not much. Still looks like the second you touch him he'd go flying out of your arms like a bar of soap.
> 
> Then again I've never been into the 'muscle-man' type, with some exceptions of course (namely Roman Reigns, coincidentally enough). You'd think what with my penchant for being submissive and liking dominant men I'd be more into the hunky types than I am, but oh well. Guess I'm just weird.


Never really found Cena's appeal other than a nice smile and smackable ass. I'm at a loss with Orton. I got nothing.



Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns-Lesnar staredown :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> *And lol me and Vicky are like 7 years apart :lol*
> 
> And I dunno what changed, but I've been kinda digging Cena's work since Summerslam :side:


Perfect!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Never really found Cena's appeal other than a nice smile and smackable ass. I'm at a loss with Orton. I got nothing.


Really? To each their own and all that but when I think 'WWE superstars with smackable arses' I think primarily of Brad Maddox, with his prominent and oh-so-inviting rear bumper.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Really? To each their own and all that but when I think 'WWE superstars with smackable arses' I think primarily of Brad Maddox, with his prominent and oh-so-inviting rear bumper.


Oh lord, don't get me started on Brad Maddox :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maddox really is a cutie. I will not deny this.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh lord, don't get me started on Brad Maddox :yum:





Calahart said:


> Maddox really is a cutie. I will not deny this.


Oh my god, other people who like Maddox! I was starting to think I was alone in the "I would let him defile me thoroughly" thing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't really fawn over him, but you can't deny his charm.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oh my god, other people who like Maddox! I was starting to think I was alone in the "I would let him defile me thoroughly" thing.


Somehow I don't think he's into my type (although I can be completely wrong about this) but I would watch him defile you.


----------



## Asenath

Brad isn't the guy I want to defile me.

He's the kind of guy who I want to defile. 

If it were my company, and he kept switching that little rump of his around in those tight pants. . .


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Irrelevant when it comes to love.
> 
> Perfect!


Omg, No, Raven and I are a team just that. Besides, I don't even know how he looks like.

Oh and about Brad Maddox, meh. 6/10 for me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Omg, No, Raven and I are a team just that. Besides, I don't even know how he looks like.
> 
> Oh and about Brad Maddox, meh. *6/10 *for me.


6/10?????  How high are your standards? Is he too pretty? Is that it? I know he's prettier than most women, that's the problem isn't it?

Btw, denial is the first step towards true romance 

Keeping this thread Shield relevant, I think everyone knows my answer to the defiling question.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Keeping this thread Shield relevant, I think everyone knows my answer to the defiling question.


Gee, I don't think it's been established enough yet... do tell! 

Speaking of the Shield and being gloriously defiled, I'd totally let Seth Rollins destroy me in the most enjoyable and perverse ways. Handcuffs would be involved, people.

Though after this:


















I'm now weirdly paranoid and worried that Rollins is into the elder gentlemen as opposed to a hot young bit of crumpet like meself.

Also, this made me laugh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reservoir Angel said:


> Gee, I don't think it's been established enough yet... do tell!
> 
> Speaking of the Shield and being gloriously defiled, I'd totally let Seth Rollins destroy me in the most enjoyable and perverse ways. Handcuffs would be involved, people.
> 
> Though after this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now weirdly paranoid and worried that Rollins is into the elder gentlemen as opposed to a hot young bit of crumpet like meself.
> 
> Also, this made me laugh:



Haha Rollins and Ambrose totally turned into 12 year old fanboys in front of Piper (and Jake the Snake as well in Ambrose's case). I love when superstars can't help corpsing :lol

And poor Roman :lol Probably found the old school barricade harder to hop over than the usual one :lmao Went real slow to avoid falling on his ass like he did in the UK :lol


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> 6/10?????  How high are your standards? Is he too pretty? Is that it? I know he's prettier than most women, that's the problem isn't it?
> 
> Btw, denial is the first step towards true romance
> 
> Keeping this thread Shield relevant, I think everyone knows my answer to the defiling question.


My standards are pretty high Zero. And it's not denial girl, stop shipping people. (Y) And lol, Brad Maddox pretty? Put Seth and Brad on a beauty pageant and Seth wins in a heart beat.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Gee, I don't think it's been established enough yet... do tell!


 All of them!! Although I would just sit back and watch them defile each other. 



> Speaking of the Shield and being gloriously defiled, I'd totally let Seth Rollins destroy me in the most enjoyable and perverse ways. Handcuffs would be involved, people.
> 
> Though after this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now weirdly paranoid and worried that Rollins is into the elder gentlemen as opposed to a hot young bit of crumpet like meself.


Oh please, young, old it doesn't matter. Geez, do I have to push you on him myself?



> Also, this made me laugh:


Oh the struggle is real with poor Rome :lol Poor guy probably still having nightmares about that fall in England.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> My standards are pretty high Zero. And it's not denial girl, stop shipping people. (Y)


Ok fine, I'll stick to my wrestling ships. They don't talk back


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh the struggle is real with poor Rome :lol Poor guy probably still having nightmares about that fall in England.


What fall? Did I miss a thing, because I have no idea that Roman took any kind of fall in England.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Reservoir Angel said:


> What fall? Did I miss a thing, because I have no idea that Roman took any kind of fall in England.


this one. happens around 1:18


----------



## Deptford

I don't understand Brad being cute other than he has a girl butt. Dude uses hair gel... forreal yall??


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ok fine, I'll stick to my wrestling ships. They don't talk back


Thank you  we're cool again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Champ said:


> ambrose smiling? send for the man.


cue Macho Man and the 8-bit Beat It track


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I don't understand Brad being cute other than he has a girl butt. Dude uses hair gel... forreal yall??


Yup.










And dat ass.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Brad's just such a woobie. He's adorable but is constantly getting the short end of the stick. It just makes me want to give him the long end of mine. 

Well, that and the general cuteness. And of course, as SubZero so eloquently put it: 

Dat ass.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Brad's just such a woobie. He's adorable but is constantly getting the short end of the stick. It just makes me want to give him the long end of mine.
> 
> Well, that and the general cuteness. And of course, as SubZero so eloquently put it:
> 
> Dat ass.


Dat jiggle at the end


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat jiggle at the end


Whenever I see a sneaky shot of Maddox's arse I'm always just like


----------



## CALΔMITY

I never really noticed his bum quite like that before. :jericho4


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I never really noticed his bum quite like that before. :jericho4


Nope, I still wouldn't tap that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'd tap Maddox's arse until I was too exhausted to continue, and I'm not even usually a top. Such is the power of the booty.


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd tap Maddox's arse until I was too exhausted to continue, and I'm not even usually a top. Such is the power of the booty.


Oh my gosh, A bottom! I picture Seth as someone who likes being dominated.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd tap Maddox's arse until I was too exhausted to continue, and I'm not even usually a top. Such is the power of the booty.


Your inner slut is coming out. I'm so proud *sniff* My work here is done.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Your inner slut is coming out. I'm so proud *sniff* My work here is done.


I wasn't aware I had an inner slut, I just am one even if I don't act it all the time. Sometimes it's actually a genuine effort to stop myself from acting it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I Love this Thread :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I wasn't aware I had an inner slut, I just am one even if I don't act it all the time. Sometimes it's actually a genuine effort to stop myself from acting it.


Well in that case



Spoiler: Rated R


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well in that case
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rated R


See, that doesn't work for me. As opposed to Maddox, who genuinely seems the kind to leave bite marks in your pillows or knee prints on your carpet, Rollins is the kind of guy who could almost effortlessly make me do those things instead, and do them damn enthusiastically to boot.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dat ass.


NOPE

DAT ASS(es) [and chest]:











DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns-Batista stare down, a feud between those two is actually on my checklist.



I'd mark for a Reigns tongue-my vagina stare down. 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Geez cindel, put them away until at least 6 pm :lol


Well it's after 6! Let's go!:cheer


----------



## Deptford

cindel25 said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns tongue-my vagina stare down.


so eloquent and subtly put, Cindel :lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel

cindel25 said:


> I'd mark for a Reigns tongue-my vagina stare down.


Times like these I wish I had a vagina just so I could totally agree with this rather than just mostly.

Then I remember how much I'd scream bloody murder if I suddenly woke up with different genitals and realise than in the long run agreeing with a pervy forum statement is not worth the loss of my penis. Because I kind of need that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> See, that doesn't work for me. As opposed to Maddox, who genuinely seems the kind to leave bite marks in your pillows or knee prints on your carpet, Rollins is the kind of guy who could almost effortlessly make me do those things instead, and do them damn enthusiastically to boot.


Ahh, so this works for you instead



Spoiler
























Deptford said:


> so eloquent and subtly put, Cindel :lmao


That's why we love her :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ahh, so this works for you instead
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Yeah, see that just appeals right to every one of my "I am yours, dominate and use me as you wish" instincts. I apparently have quite a few of them.


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


> NOPE
> 
> I'd mark for a Reigns tongue-my vagina stare down.
> 
> Well it's after 6! Let's go!:cheer


Cindel, I love you. :clap


----------



## DoubtGin

lol what is going on in this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

can't wait for SD, spoilers look promising


----------



## MJD32

cindel25 said:


> NOPE
> 
> DAT ASS(es) [and chest]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd mark for a Reigns tongue-my vagina stare down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's after 6! Let's go!:cheer


You're the fucking best. LOL <3


----------



## DareDevil

DoubtGin said:


> lol what is going on in this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> can't wait for SD, spoilers look promising


What do you mean? 

Idk, what will be happening on SD, I don't do spoilers, but if they look promising, then I can't wait!


----------



## Deptford

what is this SD you speak of? I hope someone just posts a daily motion video of whatever God-esque things The Shield does again lol. 

But yaa, I forgot to rep the last person who did that but the next person who does will get some    
plz&tykbai


----------



## DareDevil

Loll,wwe Network, they should put The Shield show or Ambrose Alley in there,


----------



## Asenath

DoubtGin said:


> lol what is going on in this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Discussion of Brad Maddox's round little rump of love is totally on topic for the Shield Thread, because of this lost scene from OZ.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Whoa, 14 pages of thread since I last got on ) I'm learning so much about you guys

Maddox...nope. Never  Sorry

I'm trying to prepare myself for potential Rumble shenanigans between the Shield boys by watching the entire Seth vs Dean series from FCW while I'm at the gym (keeps me from being bored to death)...but I still feel like the breakup would break my heart, lol.

Bunny, thanks! And here I was thinking of changing it to the shot of Dean's smile from Raw... I guess I'll put the Smaug pic as my avatar instead


----------



## tbp82

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but for once I agree with you. (i still don't like you tho (Y) )
> 
> 
> 
> Awe Schucks


----------



## Deptford

I really like the smaug pic


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I wasn't aware I had an inner slut, I just am one even if I don't act it all the time. Sometimes it's actually a genuine effort to stop myself from acting it.





Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, see that just appeals right to every one of my "I am yours, dominate and use me as you wish" instincts. I apparently have quite a few of them.





Spoiler: All of this talk made me think of this. This is for you.

















JacqSparrow said:


> Whoa, 14 pages of thread since I last got on ) I'm learning so much about you guys
> 
> Maddox...nope. Never  Sorry
> 
> I'm trying to prepare myself for potential Rumble shenanigans between the Shield boys by watching the entire Seth vs Dean series from FCW while I'm at the gym (keeps me from being bored to death)...but I still feel like the breakup would break my heart, lol.
> 
> Bunny, thanks! And here I was thinking of changing it to the shot of Dean's smile from Raw... I guess I'll put the Smaug pic as my avatar instead


I'm super psyched for the rumble. I agree that it's too soon to split the shield at around this time, but I'm still excited to see what we get out of the three.


----------



## BaBy FireFly

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao like if he stopped :lmao


Lol that's what I was just going to say lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> Let's go set up a paypal and order up Bunny the community dick for her b-day
> 
> oh btw HAPPY BIRTHDAYY HOW OLD ARE YOU WHATS YOUR WISH WHERE WERE YOU BORN WHAT IS LIFE IS THERE A GOD TELL ME EVERYTHINNNNGGGGGG AHHHHHHHHH


Tie him up with a pretty pink bow and ship him to my house please :lol . I turned 22 monday. I'm born in belgium, my wish is to save up enough money so I can finaly go to Japan this year. I believe that aliens are watching us for their entertainment and that that is the meaning of life. I hope there isn't a god, if there is he will sent me directly to hell for all my sins. What else you need to know :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

cindel25 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! Gurl HE'S THE COMMUNITY DICK. Take a ride, it will blow your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DAT ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR had dumps like a truck truck truck
> Thighs like what what what
> All night long


Haha thanks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Can we have some decorum please?




:troll

Nah just kidding, carry on all of you :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Woa, woa, woa, I mean I like Bunny but I'm not going to give her something that I want for my BDay, sorry girl.


Thanks @ Asenath for the bday wishes. You are all great people. And @ devil you once said he was to old for you, so he's mine :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Can we have some decorum please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll
> 
> Nah just kidding, carry on all of you :lol


I don't even know what that means :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Btw happy belated bday bunny

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'll use that gif when actually delivering some bad news next time :lol

Maybe when the Shield splits, I'll post saying I've got some bad news and that gif :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Can we have some decorum please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll
> 
> Nah just kidding, carry on all of you :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'll use that gif when actually delivering some bad news next time :lol
> 
> Maybe when the Shield splits, I'll post saying I've got some bad news and that gif :lmao


I think that would make me laugh and cry at the same time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'll use that gif when actually delivering some bad news next time :lol
> 
> Maybe when the Shield splits, I'll post saying I've got some bad news and that gif :lmao


You would get negged into next week. We would neg you so hard your grandchildren will be born with little red squares on their foreheads.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Tie him up with a pretty pink bow and ship him to my house please :lol . I turned 22 monday. I'm born in belgium, my wish is to save up enough money so I can finaly go to Japan this year. I believe that aliens are watching us for their entertainment and that that is the meaning of life. I hope there isn't a god, if there is he will sent me directly to hell for all my sins. What else you need to know :lol


JAPAN!!! AKIHABARA!!! :mark unfortunately, the closest I ever got to Tokyo was Disneyland and I doubt that counts.

Lol, we'll send word to Tapla regarding Dean in a pretty pink bow


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah I'll use that gif when actually delivering some bad news next time :lol
> 
> Maybe when the Shield splits, I'll post saying I've got some bad news and that gif :lmao


I think that would make me laugh and cry at the same time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I think that would make me laugh and cry at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


omg same :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ooh another person who wants to go to Japan :mark: :mark:

Saving money and visiting that place has been a dream for me. And catching the NJPW ppv live at the Tokyo Dome :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> JAPAN!!! AKIHABARA!!! :mark unfortunately, the closest I ever got to Tokyo was Disneyland and I doubt that counts.
> 
> Lol, we'll send word to Tapla regarding Dean in a pretty pink bow


It would count to me your so lucky. Haha that would be so cool if she would make a drawing of that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tapla's drawings are adorbs. Hopefully she does do that.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ooh another person who wants to go to Japan :mark: :mark:
> 
> Saving money and visiting that place has been a dream for me. And catching the NJPW ppv live at the Tokyo Dome :mark:


Mine too ever since I was a kid. Not just because I'm an anime fan I really like the culture and the climate. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm a bit of an anime fan, but I've always wanted to go sample the local culture as well. Same with China.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Asenath said:


> You would get negged into next week. We would neg you so hard your grandchildren will be born with little red squares on their foreheads.



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Would you do it with that gif too?

I'm afraid I've got some bad news Raven. You have just been negged into the pits of Tartarus :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'm a bit of an anime fan, but I've always wanted to go sample the local culture as well. Same with China.


Me too, I heard China is really beautifull


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Would you do it with that gif too?
> 
> I'm afraid I've got some bad news Raven. You have just been negged into the pits of Tartarus :mark: :mark:


My teacher is looking at me funny because I laughed at your post :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> My teacher is looking at me funny because I laughed at your post :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Sorry about that :lmao

I've been feeling high all day despite not taking anything. Ever happen to you? :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Sorry about that :lmao
> 
> I've been feeling high all day despite not taking anything. Ever happen to you? :lol


I have that all the time. People never believe me when I say I never use drugs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Me too, I heard China is really beautifull
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same. I would also like to take a tour of Europe sometime.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Other than Japan and NYC, my dream destinations are really far off places- like Iceland, the entire Scandinavia, Greenland, stuff like that :lol

Probably a trip to Antarctica too if it was possible :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Same. I would also like to take a tour of Europe sometime.


Berlin is awesome, London too. I never get it why people want to visit Paris, its not that great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BaBy FireFly

@psycho bunny. Thread acting strange on my phone so not sure if you got it but just saying happy belated bday.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Other than Japan and NYC, my dream destinations are really far off places- like Iceland, the entire Scandinavia, Greenland, stuff like that :lol
> 
> Probably a trip to Antarctica too if it was possible :lol


Considering that I've never even left California, even just visiting another state here in America would be refreshing. :lol



psycho bunny said:


> Berlin is awesome, London too. I never get it why people want to visit Paris, its not that great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Eh, Paris would be a place for me to stop by for a small while, but I definitely want to just cruise down the countryside of Ireland. Berlin and London sound like good stops too. Doesn't NeyNey live in Berlin?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> @psycho bunny. Thread acting strange on my phone so not sure if you got it but just saying happy belated bday.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks  app was acting weird on my phone too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BaBy FireFly said:


> @psycho bunny. Thread acting strange on my phone so not sure if you got it but just saying happy belated bday.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks  App is acting weird on my phone too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Other than Japan and NYC, my dream destinations are really far off places- like Iceland, the entire Scandinavia, Greenland, stuff like that :lol
> 
> Probably a trip to Antarctica too if it was possible :lol


Brrr those places are so cold
@ baby firefly thank you! I can't quote you for some reason.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

When I only had my phone to browse the internet I tried using the app. I found it's easier to just come here in the browser.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Considering that I've never even left California, even just visiting another state here in America would be refreshing. :lol
> 
> 
> Eh, Paris would be a place for me to stop by for a small while, but I definitely want to just cruise down the countryside of Ireland. Berlin and London sound like good stops too. Doesn't NeyNey live in Berlin?


Never visited Ireland, relatives say its really nice. I think she lives in berlin not sure though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

psycho bunny said:


> Brrr those places are so cold
> @ baby firefly thank you! I can't quote you for some reason.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I like cold places. Where I live, it's pretty warm, even in winter and in summer, the heat gets unbearable. Never seen snow


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> When I only had my phone to browse the internet I tried using the app. I found it's easier to just come here in the browser.


Its handy when you are not at home.. But it is a shitty app at times.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> I like cold places. Where I live, it's pretty warm, even in winter and in summer, the heat gets unbearable. Never seen snow


Visit my country you Will be covered up your knee's in snow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Never visited Ireland, relatives say its really nice. I think she lives in berlin not sure though
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've only seen pictures, but I still wanna give it a try.

If I ever do hit up Berlin then NeyNey and I are goin out for drinks. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I've only seen pictures, but I still wanna give it a try.
> 
> If I ever do hit up Berlin then NeyNey and I are goin out for drinks. :lol


Watch out those german beers are dangerous :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I left y'all here talking about sexing The Shield and I come back to find y'all talking about the weather


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Watch out those german beers are dangerous :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Only live once and all that jazz. :lmao



SubZero3:16 said:


> I left y'all here talking about sexing The Shield and I come back to find y'all talking about the weather


Sorry I'm no help either. I just can't get into that mode easily.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

SubZero3:16 said:


> I left y'all here talking about sexing The Shield and I come back to find y'all talking about the weather


:lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Found this on tumblr just now. I swear I'm gonna use this as a reaction gif once the time is right.












Spoiler: For anyone who is into Ambrollins.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Found this on tumblr just now. I swear I'm gonna use this as a reaction gif once the time is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For anyone who is into Ambrollins.


Dat sassy head turn by Ambrose :lol

Ambrollins is always appreciated :yum: Thank you for bringing this thread back on track.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Probably been posted a few times before, but Rollins had me in stitches with his reaction to Roman Reigns stepping up to Piper.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat sassy head turn by Ambrose :lol
> 
> Ambrollins is always appreciated :yum: Thank you for bringing this thread back on track.


Happy to have helped. It's not my ship, but I still found it sexy regardless.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Bunny, I live in Asia so theoretically, getting to Japan was easier :lol: But I've only been there once in 25 years despite having an aunt who lives there.

China I've been to more times--it really is beautiful  Especially now that they're slightly less rude  Note though--do NOT wear slippery shoes when climbing the Great Wall.

And on that note, please return to your regularly scheduled Shield sexing 

Caly, I was watching that very match yesterday! Love the sass! :lol:


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Bunny, I live in Asia so theoretically, getting to Japan was easier :lol: But I've only been there once in 25 years despite having an aunt who lives there.
> 
> China I've been to more times--it really is beautiful  Especially now that they're slightly less rude  Note though--do NOT wear slippery shoes when climbing the Great Wall.
> 
> And on that note, please return to your regularly scheduled Shield sexing
> 
> Caly, I was watching that very match yesterday! Love the sass! :lol:


I'd like to eventually get to that match. I've slooooowly been trying to watch Moxley's matches. It just doesn't always happen. However my reactions while watching his match against Brain Damage just proved that I'm a pansy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield Discussion Thread IV = Tumblr
I LOVE IT(Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

Backstage at Old School Raw, a family pic.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Quoth the Raven said:


> Backstage at Old School Raw, a family pic.


They all look a lot like rikishi. You can really see the family resemblence. Nice pic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Srdjan99

Rikishi looks really weird in that pic


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calahart said:


> I'd like to eventually get to that match. I've slooooowly been trying to watch Moxley's matches. It just doesn't always happen. However my reactions while watching his match against Brain Damage just proved that I'm a pansy.


:lol: I haven't even started on those yet. I've only watched the promos. 

That particular Dean/Seth match was good (OUCH for poor Sethie's arm), though I enjoyed their other stuff more. I also loved Dean's work with Regal.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Quoth the Raven said:


> Backstage at Old School Raw, a family pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I always find it fascinating that Roman's face looks a lot fuller in pics but on tv, his face looks as if his cheekbones could cut glass. He looks even more like Rikishi's son than the Usos.


----------



## Divine Arion

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Probably been posted a few times before, but Rollins had me in stitches with his reaction to Roman Reigns stepping up to Piper.


OMG! Dat face! XD 

They were all so great on Raw. Their fanboying was quite adorable. So happy to see them getting the opportunity to work with such legends. I was honestly surprised we didn't get a tag match with the New Age Outlaws but perhaps some other time. Regardless, I do like that despite the tension they display, the guys are still very much for supporting each other. Such great storytelling and character development. I just hope that additional/replacement member with Mason is just a rumor. There's just nothing quite like those three as a unit.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> OMG! Dat face! XD
> 
> They were all so great on Raw. Their fanboying was quite adorable. So happy to see them getting the opportunity to work with such legends. I was honestly surprised we didn't get a tag match with the New Age Outlaws but perhaps some other time. Regardless, I do like that despite the tension they display, the guys are still very much for supporting each other. Such great storytelling and character development. I just hope that additional/replacement member with Mason is just a rumor. There's just nothing quite like those three as a unit.


I love those rumors who knows the next rumor might be that santino joins the shield.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Mine too ever since I was a kid. Not just because I'm an anime fan I really like the culture and the climate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeiii! Now that's three of us that want to go to Japan! The two places that I want to go so bad besides Tokyo, is Kyoto and Hokaido. And I know a bit of Japanese too.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeiii! Now that's three of us that want to go to Japan! The two places that I want to go so bad besides Tokyo, is Kyoto and Hokaido. And I know a bit of Japanese too.


That's cool i'd like to see nara alongside Tokyo and kyoto of course. I'm planning to take japanese classes after I graduate. My japanese is pretty basic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> That's cool i'd like to see nara alongside Tokyo and kyoto of course. I'm planning to take japanese classes after I graduate. My japanese is pretty basic
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I want to take Japanese classes too, I've been kind of self teaching myself, I undestand some words but the writing is what is keeping me completely messed up.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, I want to take Japanese classes too, I've been kind of self teaching myself, I undestand some words but the writing is what is keeping me completely messed up.


Me too but kanji is fucking hard on your own


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll just have you guys be my translators. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'll just have you guys be my translators. :lol


:lol i'll do my best


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Me too but kanji is fucking hard on your own
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know! Hiragana and Katakana are fairly easy, and Romaji is just making american words into Japanese, but Kanji is really hard, I mean sometimes one Kanji character makes up a whole word.



Calahart said:


> I'll just have you guys be my translators. :lol


Same here, but I charge my services, like when I'm translating my mother from Spanish-English, I charge her a trip to McDonalds.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I can't keep up w/ this thread anymore


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Same here, but I charge my services, like when I'm translating my mother from Spanish-English, I charge her a trip to McDonalds.


Gurl... You can just shove it with them charges yo.









How about I draw you a bunch of cmbrose?


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> I can't keep up w/ this thread anymore


Me either boo. All of this foreign language talk got me lost as shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Calahart said:


> Gurl... You can just shove it with them charges yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I draw you a bunch of cmbrose?


Ah, those Ambrose/Rollins matches. :mark: So freakin' good.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Ah, those Ambrose/Rollins matches. :mark: So freakin' good.


So I've heard. If I can stay awake long enough I think I'll search them up and watch.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Gurl... You can just shove it with them charges yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I draw you a bunch of cmbrose?


Or that, your payment will be drawing me a bunch of CMBrose.



Calahart said:


> So I've heard. If I can stay awake long enough I think I'll search them up and watch.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Or that, your payment will be drawing me a bunch of CMBrose.


FINE!











Edit: Which match was that? :I

Edit2: Nevermind found it.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Which match was that? :I


Gahh, let me think, I believe it was their first match for the 15 FCW Championship.
Edit: oh, ok.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I feel like I've kind of lost the plot here a tad, so apropos of nothing here's a picture of Seth Rollins dressed as a hot dog. Ya'welcome.










Really this is just an excuse to be able to think about Seth Rollins, sausages and buns in the same sentence...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I feel like I've kind of lost the plot here a tad, so apropos of nothing here's a picture of Seth Rollins dressed as a hot dog. Ya'welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really this is just an excuse to be able to think about Seth Rollins, sausages and buns in the same sentence...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


Anyways that was a great match. I love the shield dearly, but in another sense I am so so anxious as to how each one of them will do as singles performers.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> I always find it fascinating that Roman's face looks a lot fuller in pics but on tv, his face looks as if his cheekbones could cut glass. He looks even more like Rikishi's son than the Usos.


Romam's face looks very made up on tv. He's probably using a lot of facial products like models use in their photoshoots.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> I feel like I've kind of lost the plot here a tad, so apropos of nothing here's a picture of Seth Rollins dressed as a hot dog. Ya'welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really this is just an excuse to be able to think about Seth Rollins, sausages and buns in the same sentence...


You just want to be the buns to his sausage :cool2


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> I can't keep up w/ this thread anymore


----------



## Deptford

so it's like I sleep in late and miss like 7 pages!! :lol yall need to calm tf dowwwn LOL

Anyways, ugh im going to get my haircut in an hour. Wish me godspeed that this bitch doesn't fuck it up and im semi-depressed/anxious for like a week....


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


>


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> so it's like I sleep in late and miss like 7 pages!! :lol yall need to calm tf dowwwn LOL
> 
> Anyways, ugh im going to get my haircut in an hour. Wish me godspeed that this bitch doesn't fuck it up and im semi-depressed/anxious for like a week....


Good luck on your haircut bro, YOU CAN DO IT!! (Y)


----------



## tbp82

What do you guys forsee the next few weeks for The Shield leading to The Rumble?


----------



## CALΔMITY

In a nutshell, I see the shield still stubbornly holding on to each other despite how everything is spiraling down. I can picture some jealousy towards Roman from Dean beginning to build and Seth trying to hold everything together while sending out mixed signals to Roman and Dean. Delicious drama.


----------



## cindel25

To further illustrate my point since you all decided to talk about the Weather... NO BUENO!










:yum:

PRAISE HIS LIGHT!!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> To further illustrate my point since you all decided to talk about the Weather... NO BUENO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum


A little late. :lol

We stopped talking about the weather AGES ago.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

WTF is this thread? Talking about hair, smiles and Japanese classes in a Shield discussion thread? I've been inactive for far too long.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> In a nutshell, I see the shield still stubbornly holding on to each other despite how everything is spiraling down. I can picture some jealousy towards Roman from Dean beginning to build and *Seth trying to hold everything together while sending out mixed signals to Roman and Dean.* Delicious drama.


Dat slut.



cindel25 said:


> To further illustrate my point since you all decided to talk about the Weather... NO BUENO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:
> 
> PRAISE HIS LIGHT!!!!


 Roman showing what he's working with on the first date... I approve :cool2


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Good luck on your haircut bro, YOU CAN DO IT!! (Y)


I never make small talk with the haircut ladies so it's always kind of weird too but w/e fucck them :side: 

ty devil i will report back on my emotional state later :sad:


----------



## DareDevil

Stone Cold 4life said:


> WTF is this thread? Talking about hair, smiles and Japanese classes in a Shield discussion thread? I've been inactive for far too long.


This thread is everything you need in life sir.



Deptford said:


> I never make small talk with the haircut ladies so it's always kind of weird too but w/e fucck them :side:
> 
> ty devil i will report back on my emotional state later :sad:


Oh, come on, don't get depressed on me.... Oh we should start writing in spanish and confuse everyone in here, you can write in spanish right?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Stone Cold 4life said:


> WTF is this thread? Talking about hair, smiles and Japanese classes in a Shield discussion thread? I've been inactive for far too long.


That's what happens when we can't think of anything. :lol

Oh also this:


DevilWithAngelWings said:


> This thread is everything you need in life sir.






SubZero3:16 said:


> *Dat slut.*


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Oh, come on, don't get depressed on me.... Oh we should start writing in spanish and confuse everyone in here, you can write in spanish right?


(sort ov... I just write how I talk, I don't really know the right punctuations and conjugation but lol!) 

Los recortes son emocional. como del mismo consciente. Lo sentimos! 

:side: por supuesto devil, puedo escribir en español yo español como y puta jajaja!


----------



## Asenath

He has got to shave that beard before it gets Daniel Wyatt level. Cannot.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Articles like this make me happy:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916735-seth-rollins-recent-performances-prove-hes-a-main-eventer-waiting-to-happen

Also this one: 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916640-roman-reigns-will-lead-the-next-generation-of-wwe-main-event-stars


----------



## Deptford

Reservoir Angel said:


> Articles like this make me happy:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916735-seth-rollins-recent-performances-prove-hes-a-main-eventer-waiting-to-happen
> 
> Also this one:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916640-roman-reigns-will-lead-the-next-generation-of-wwe-main-event-stars


I think I saw an article like this on Ambrose too. Everyone knows they're the shit. 

gj, world. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> He has got to shave that beard before it gets Daniel Wyatt level. Cannot.


:agree: I don't know why he keeps on fighting his prettiness.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> (sort ov... I just write how I talk, I don't really know the right punctuations and conjugation but lol!)
> 
> Los recortes son emocional. como del mismo consciente. Lo sentimos!
> 
> :side: por supuesto devil, puedo escribir en español yo español como y puta jajaja!


Haha, te apuesto no van a entender nada. Ah, y que bueno que si sabes escribir, me hubiera desilucionado mucho. 



Reservoir Angel said:


> Articles like this make me happy:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916735-seth-rollins-recent-performances-prove-hes-a-main-eventer-waiting-to-happen
> 
> Also this one:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1916640-roman-reigns-will-lead-the-next-generation-of-wwe-main-event-stars


Duhh, was there really any doubt?


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Haha, te apuesto no van a entender nada.


Yo, entender todooo lo :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Yo, entender todooo lo :cool2


Tu, solo, tu vas a entender lo que te digo. Ok


----------



## NeyNey

SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


> SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


YEEIII!! :dance :dance

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Shield have been the best booked thing in the WWE since I don't know when. Their break up is so far even been amazing. Just continual little bits here and there on screen to show the cracks. I think Piper made it too obvious, when the guys themselves have been doing a great job. Like when Seth was telling Reigns "they had 'em" when they lost the other night. To him coming to Dean's defence about being a better US champ than Piper, but Reigns kicking back not really being involved in the conversation. It's just all gold. The Rumble will be the trigger no doubt and I can't wait for this storyline to unfold...

The problem though is the 3 guys of the Shield even though I want to see what they can do separately are just so amazing as a unit. Seth though has been such a bad ass. I hope he stays the course when he's in singles and doesn't change his character back to a Jeff Hardy, smiling Cena 2.0 face or that head banging goof in NXT. I want this bad ass trash talking Seth who gets in the face of a gigantic sick and twisted Luke Harper and doesn't back down.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> SMACKDOWN TOMORROW :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Tu, solo, tu vas a entender lo que te digo. Ok


Yo quiero ser la unica que, Devil, la unica. 

:lol


P.S. You guys might convince me just yet to actually watch some SD. We'll see.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Yo quiero ser la unica que, Devil, la unica.
> 
> :lol
> 
> 
> P.S. You guys might convince me just yet to actually watch some SD. We'll see.


Unica? No eres un chico? So how did the haircut go?


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Unica? No eres un chico? So how did the haircut go?


Pero eres una chica, y yo estaba hablando de ti.. Creo que me estoy arruinando espanol :lol 

I guess it went OOOOKKKKK I just like to be a crybaby sometimes. plus it was free cuz I remembered I had a coupon


----------



## Soulrollins

DAT spanish.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Pero eres una chica, y yo estaba hablando de ti.. Creo que me estoy arruinando espanol :lol
> 
> I guess it went OOOOKKKKK I just like to be a crybaby sometimes. plus it was free cuz I remembered I had a coupon


Oh, hablabas de mi? Haha, ok, entonces yo soy la unica? Sip,se te esta olvidando.

Oh, I get it, I don't like to get my hair cut either, my mom just forces me to. Gahh. And yes, watch SD dude, I mean I sometimes wait for my bro to get home because he brings me food. I have it on record so.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

i don't post in this thread for a couple days and this is what i come back to?


it's like i don't even know this place anymore


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i don't post in this thread for a couple days and this is what i come back to?
> 
> 
> it's like i don't even know this place anymore


Oh, god. That guy's running is hilarious. I swear...


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i don't post in this thread for a couple days and this is what i come back to?
> 
> 
> it's like i don't even know this place anymore


Some of us aren't as horny on a constant basis. It's a problem, I know.











Here...

Have some Sethie posing for his man.


----------



## Silencer

*I like The Shield but...*

They shouldn't be the main eventers. If they're not fighting the champion and don't hold the tag belts they shouldn't be in the main event. Big E vs Orton was by far the biggest, most important, most interesting contest of Smackdown this week, should go on last.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

WWE knows Shield matches draw interest plus all three of them are future World Champs.

But I agree. How in the shit can the Unified champ not be main evening shows?


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

WWE seem to have realised that anything is better than heel Orton.


I do quite agree that The Shield shouldn't be booked so strongly, especially as non-champions. They pull off fantastic matches all the time but they shouldn't be the main event for no reason.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

:clap Finally someone says it


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i don't post in this thread for a couple days and this is what i come back to?
> 
> 
> it's like i don't even know this place anymore


I kinda fanboy'd over devil and Spanish today. It's gonna happen. Sorry not sorry 

There's only so many homoerotic tendencies that a straight guy can have and unfortunately this is a problem for me when Dean is all existing and whatnot.. :angry:


----------



## tbp82

*Re: I like The Shield but...*



Silencer said:


> They shouldn't be the main eventers. If they're not fighting the champion and don't hold the tag belts they shouldn't be in the main event. Big E vs Orton was by far the biggest, most important, most interesting contest of Smackdown this week, should go on last.


Do you think the new age outlaws had something to with that match going on last?


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

^ what he said


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I like The Shield but...*



DudeLove669 said:


> WWE knows Shield matches draw interest plus all three of them are future World Champs.


That I find impossible to believe. 

Orton's not going on last because Vince and Triple H now have a Samoan Orton, they've shifted focus. Besides, it's WrestleMania season, everybody knows the champion is irrelevant at WrestleMania, it's about part timers, lol. They obviously want the Shield break up to be big so they can shoot Reigns to the top and make sure Ambrose and Rollins have a colossal drop into the lower card, so it's gonna get a lot of air time. As for Big E, well, nobody gives a fuck about him or the IC title.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

Orton is a midcard WWE Champion, no one really expected him to close shows all the time. Shield have main evented tons of shows in the past year and now that Roman the Conqueror is on the cusp of main event greatness (I guess), they are more relevant than ever, at least while Reigns is part of the group.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

It's not the Shield. It was Punk main eventing SD over Orton :lol

I can imagine how much heat he's gonna get here from diehard Orton fans for that.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: I like The Shield but...*



Quoth the Raven said:


> It's not the Shield. It was Punk main eventing SD over Orton :lol
> 
> I can imagine how much heat he's gonna get here from diehard Orton fans for that.


He's finally getting to main event, and the champ is serving his tenure in the midcard.

Irony as she is written.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

Luckily, we can just pass the blame over to Triple H for that, since Punk is working with him at WrestleMania. So naturally Punk is going to get a lot of attention until WrestleMania when Triple H whips out his shovel and buries it deep in Punk's ass. Triple H ain't gonna let his Mania program get overshadowed by Orton of all people.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

Just as long as it keeps Boreton out of the main events, whatevs.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

Well, neither of them are going on last at WrestleMania anyway, that's the only real main event. Orton's match will just be less important.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I get stupid feels for shit like this... MOX AND DEV at Flyers game


----------



## Silencer

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

If they don't want Orton main eventing then there's a simple solution. Have him lose the championship. Have Punk bait him into a title challenge on Raw or something. Just don't shit on a title you've just unified less than a month ago. Infuriates me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

Well I agree with you that Orton vs Big E should have probably main evented, but they most likely knew that the crowd would be hotter for Punk and NAO vs The Shield (it was Philly afterall), so they went ahead with it.

If it were up to me, I'd have the Orton vs Big E match in the beginning or the middle of the show, Punk/NAO vs Shield as the last match and an Orton/Cena segment to close the show.

This isn't anything new though. Last year during the RTWM, they would take turns closing Raw. One week it would be Cena/Rock, another week it would be HHH/Brock, and on some other week like the go home show, it was Punk/Taker.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Dean Ambrose inteview: Bringing It Back Home
*http://www.daytoncitypaper.com/bringing-it-back-home/










“Pretty much knew in my head that’s what I was meant to do. I didn’t know how I was gonna get there, but I just had a feeling about it."

“I trained for a year before I even had a match. One of the first matches I ever had was at the Montgomery County Fairgrounds in Dayton. From there, I started wrestling in Chicago and then Indianapolis and then Philadelphia, and soon I was crisscrossing the country every weekend in a beat up jalopy for like 50 bucks, just getting experience. By the time I got [to WWE], I had wrestled in so many different places. In that time, I had a giant amount of experience to rely on and became very confident in my job.”

“It’s surreal to be a part of this. You get to travel the world on someone else’s dime and you’re never really home. If you like being at home, WWE is not for you!”

"[The] biggest misconception is it’s fake, it doesn’t hurt and everything is scripted in and out of the ring – those are the big ones. Not everything is scripted. Things change on the fly and you have to react to think on your feet. You only get one chance to get it right since it’s live. Nothing about it is fake. It all hurts. I feel the toll of what all I’ve put my body through year after year, but hopefully I’ll come out on the better end of it."

“The cool thing about a WWE live event as opposed to TV is the energy is totally different. You’re closer to the action and you’re part of the energy of the crowd, free to cheer or boo or do whatever you want to do. You should kick yourself if you don’t see it firsthand. It’s an unforgettable experience.”

“Yep. Cincinnati, Dayton … it’s my original turf. I know the area really well and I know a lot of people there. It’s neat to come back to the same towns I used wrestle in dingy bars with 50 seats or what have you. It’s a cool thing coming back to Ohio in a huge arena. Looking back on the area reminds me of who I am.”


----------



## JacqSparrow

I think all that Spanish gave me a headache :lol: Yameru kudasai!!! Deptford, I relate to how you feel about haircuts--I've had some really bad ones.

Seth Rollins as a hotdog. The hell? :lmao And yes, for heaven's sake, please shave that beard! He's such a lovely boy but not when he's got a shrub on his face.

Dean flail-running. Adorable :lol:

I thought before that they might have Dean "accidentally" eliminate Roman at the RR...but after that Raw match, I think it would depend on how ready they feel Roman is to step out as a singles star.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> *Dean Ambrose inteview: Bringing It Back Home
> *
> 
> “Pretty much knew in my head that’s what I was meant to do. I didn’t know how I was gonna get there, but I just had a feeling about it."
> 
> “I trained for a year before I even had a match. One of the first matches I ever had was at the Montgomery County Fairgrounds in Dayton. From there, I started wrestling in Chicago and then Indianapolis and then Philadelphia, and soon I was crisscrossing the country every weekend in a beat up jalopy for like 50 bucks, just getting experience. By the time I got [to WWE], I had wrestled in so many different places. In that time, I had a giant amount of experience to rely on and became very confident in my job.”
> 
> “It’s surreal to be a part of this. You get to travel the world on someone else’s dime and you’re never really home. If you like being at home, WWE is not for you!”
> 
> "[The] biggest misconception is it’s fake, it doesn’t hurt and everything is scripted in and out of the ring – those are the big ones. Not everything is scripted. Things change on the fly and you have to react to think on your feet. You only get one chance to get it right since it’s live. Nothing about it is fake. It all hurts. I feel the toll of what all I’ve put my body through year after year, but hopefully I’ll come out on the better end of it."
> 
> “The cool thing about a WWE live event as opposed to TV is the energy is totally different. You’re closer to the action and you’re part of the energy of the crowd, free to cheer or boo or do whatever you want to do. You should kick yourself if you don’t see it firsthand. It’s an unforgettable experience.”
> 
> “Yep. Cincinnati, Dayton … it’s my original turf. I know the area really well and I know a lot of people there. It’s neat to come back to the same towns I used wrestle in dingy bars with 50 seats or what have you. It’s a cool thing coming back to Ohio in a huge arena. Looking back on the area reminds me of who I am.”


^ Why I respect this guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

All that Spanish. Time to chime in.

******. Perro. Gringoperro. Perrogringo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> ^ Why I respect this guy.


Same. I say it all the time,but I don't care. I admire the man's passion for what he does. It reflects in not only interviews like this, but from his performances as well. People can call him overrated all they want idgaf.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> *Dean Ambrose inteview: Bringing It Back Home
> *http://www.daytoncitypaper.com/bringing-it-back-home/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#147;Pretty much knew in my head that&#146;s what I was meant to do. I didn&#146;t know how I was gonna get there, but I just had a feeling about it."
> 
> &#147;I trained for a year before I even had a match. One of the first matches I ever had was at the Montgomery County Fairgrounds in Dayton. From there, I started wrestling in Chicago and then Indianapolis and then Philadelphia, and soon I was crisscrossing the country every weekend in a beat up jalopy for like 50 bucks, just getting experience. By the time I got [to WWE], I had wrestled in so many different places. In that time, I had a giant amount of experience to rely on and became very confident in my job.&#148;
> 
> &#147;It&#146;s surreal to be a part of this. You get to travel the world on someone else&#146;s dime and you&#146;re never really home. If you like being at home, WWE is not for you!&#148;
> 
> "[The] biggest misconception is it&#146;s fake, it doesn&#146;t hurt and everything is scripted in and out of the ring &#150; those are the big ones. Not everything is scripted. Things change on the fly and you have to react to think on your feet. You only get one chance to get it right since it&#146;s live. Nothing about it is fake. It all hurts. I feel the toll of what all I&#146;ve put my body through year after year, but hopefully I&#146;ll come out on the better end of it."
> 
> &#147;The cool thing about a WWE live event as opposed to TV is the energy is totally different. You&#146;re closer to the action and you&#146;re part of the energy of the crowd, free to cheer or boo or do whatever you want to do. You should kick yourself if you don&#146;t see it firsthand. It&#146;s an unforgettable experience.&#148;
> 
> &#147;Yep. Cincinnati, Dayton &#133; it&#146;s my original turf. I know the area really well and I know a lot of people there. It&#146;s neat to come back to the same towns I used wrestle in dingy bars with 50 seats or what have you. It&#146;s a cool thing coming back to Ohio in a huge arena. Looking back on the area reminds me of who I am.&#148;


:clap :clap :clap This is beautiful.
"Looking back in time reminds me of who I am." 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheVipersGirl

http://vimeo.com/83842433
_@DeanAmbroseNet uploaded it!



Spoiler:  Smackdown match



The Shield vs CM Punk + New Age Outlaws match! They did a promo and won!


_


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: I like The Shield but...*

The Shield is the hottest act/thing currently in WWE.So don't see any reason to complain.


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> http://vimeo.com/83842433
> _@DeanAmbroseNet uploaded it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Smackdown match
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield vs CM Punk + New Age Outlaws match! They did a promo and won!
> 
> 
> _





Spoiler: SmackDown



:cheer:cheer:cheer I'll wait until SD comes on though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Maybe a mod can explain to me why this thread is now in the Smackdown section

:argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww shet.

Maybe we've just had so many smackdown spoilers over time that a mod deemed this thread less raw-relevant.









I don't like it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Aww shet.
> 
> Maybe we've just had so many smackdown spoilers over time that a mod deemed this thread less raw-relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it.


Maybe they did it to revive the Sd section :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

Reigns will be the next face of the WWE. Ambrose will be the next great character. Rollins may be the next Kofi Kingston (not good). I also predict Ambrose will be the new crown jewel of The Authority after they kick Orton out. I really hope The Shield split doesn't happen until WM in a six-man tag against the Wyatts.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Maybe they did it to revive the Sd section :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I still don't like it.











DGenerationMC said:


> Reigns will be the next face of the WWE. Ambrose will be the next great character. Rollins may be the next Kofi Kingston (not good). I also predict Ambrose will be the new crown jewel of The Authority after they kick Orton out. I really hope The Shield split doesn't happen until WM in a six-man tag against the Wyatts.


The next Kofi? Geez. :lmao
I pray that he isn't abused (because ya never know with the WWE), but I would never wish that upon him. Seth is perfectly capable of staying relevant if he is booked right.

With hat said, I know that Roman will be goin places that's for sure. Ambrose will always be a great character. All three of them have been great characters imo. It's a surprise that the writers could even come up with an entity as complex as the shield and for it to get this far. Even though the success of the shield kind of (KIND OF) gives me a flicker of hope with where the writers are concerned, again...ya never know. I try not to think like that and stay hopeful for the future of all three of those glorious sexy men.


----------



## jamal.

Smackdown section, ew.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wasn't trying to be funny about Seth but Kofi was the only guy I could think of who fit the description of athletic guy who has great matches but will lose most of his matches. I can't wait for that moment in a few years where The Shield's music plays and crowd goes nuts that they reunite after being huge singles stars. I also wanna see Ambrose and Punk to re-do the Austin-Bret feud.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I knew you weren't being funny. It's just your take on it. That was how I reacted, though. OPINIONS yay. It'd be a damn shame for Seth to go from giving Cena a run for his money to losing all of his matches. Again....I need to not be thinking that way.



Spoiler: ...what I DO need is sleep.












Good night yo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Well, we're back to normal.

Oh and Pretty Boy isn't going to be no next Kofi Kingston (not throwing shade at Kofi). He's too damn good for that. He's going to be a top babyface that the crowd is going to love. In the next few years all 3 Shield members are going to be crowding the top card. Believe that!


----------



## Amber B

Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler



Reigns on the mic :jay
He shouldn't lead ever again. He's improved but I got flashbacks of him yelling the alphabet.






Rollins, that fabulous troll, being the only one without an ego and the voice of reason while Ambrose loses his shit and Reigns ego also inflates. Bless him.


----------



## Deptford

I think Kofi is gonna b the next Kofi. Seriously, the guy hardly gets injured and he's been working pretty damn hard for like 8 years in wwe? I don't see him quitting or giving up his spot, he's obviously happy to be doing the same thing for so long lol.

Rollins will do what sober and not trashy jeff hardy couldn't do. The Shield has class


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Smackdown thoughts below.... Read if you want. I know how people feel about spoilers and stuff . 



Spoiler: spolier



DAT GAP between the three of them when they walked down the stairs. Ambrose miles ahead and acting the cocky shit with his tongue out :lmao :mark: 

Is Roman Reigns the best member of The Shield? 









Ambrose's cray cray coming out is the frigging best. The subtle mumbling to himself and the shifty eyes. 

"CHOKE THAT SNAKE OUT" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

"Tonight is about the future of WWE" YES ROLLINS :clap 

Rollins pulling it out the bag lately on the mic. Really seeing the improvement from him and its damn nice. 

Reigns' leading wasn't the best thing for the promo. Sure he's getting better on the mic but he's very bland. He doesn't add emphasis correctly and he just shouts. (Sorry not sorry). Seriously, he doesn't need to shout. Guy needs to learn that his strong, silent type of character was the niche that he needed. Worked really well for him when he barely said anything on Raw in Piper's Pit - his deliverance of the two lines he had was good. 

Punk's "I've got three words for ya…. IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!!" :lol

Love seeing NAO and Shield work together. Was great to see them work house shows in the UK the first time the guys came here. A+ memories.    

"Focus alright." Seth to Ambrose. 

Ambrose like a caged lion. Love this. 
Nice mat work between these two. You can kinda tell Punk favours working w/ Ambrose.

Really great to see NAO wanting the tag in the ring. Some good working on the arm of Rollins but both Billy Gunn and Road Dogg. Keeping him over their side of the ring. 

Ambrose raking the eyes along the top rope. HEEL FOR LIFE :mark: 

Pushing Punk into the corner "ISOLATION" 

Rollins and Billy Gun trash talking to each other :lmao :mark: 
"A lot has change in 15 years old man" :lol :lol 

Ambrose getting Road Dogg to do the Shake Rattle and Roll set of punches to him. FAVE :mark: Such a fucking mark. :mark: 

Sliding under the bottom rope to leave the ring, just the way I like it  

Nice wishbone

"HURT HIM, HURT HIM"

MARKED SO HARD WHEN AMBROSE STARTED MOCKING ROAD DOGG AND HIS SET OF PUNCHES. LITERALLY SHOUTING 'MOCK HIM, MOCK HIM *Ambrose mocks him* ME = "FUCK YES! YAAAAAAY! YAAAAAASSSSS!" Repeat: Ambrose is such a mark. :avit::avit::avit:

Love it when Ambrose and Rollins do the subtle tag between the two of them and both dropkick the opponent off of each other. TEAMWORK BRO TEAMWORK 

Ambrose rubbing his chin against the middle rope…. WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Road Dogg selling like a frigging pro :mark: 

Ambrose kicking the rope. 
The saga between him and Chioda continues. 

"I get it" - YES CHIODA HE KNOWS THE RULES

Mocking how Road Dogg was trying to reach for him team mates for the tag. 
"TAG, TAG' and then stamping on his hand 
HEEL FO' LIFEEEEEE

"Can still hear Ambrose talking from the apron" 
Really nice from Michael Cole there…. Selling that crazy. 

Hot tag Ambrose and Punk
The fluidity of the swinging neck breaker always makes me :mark:

Love seeing these two, Punk and Ambrose, running the ropes together. Nice to get the pace up somewhat naturally. The collision off the running of the ropes was great. (Y)

BILLY FRIGGING GUNN LOOKS A+++! Nice collaboration of power and pace. 

Spear was a bit botched but YAAAAAAY win! :cheer:cheer:cheer

Ambrose once again not giving a _FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKK_ about collecting his US championship title.


----------



## DoubtGin

[hide]:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: at them. Were the best thing about the show yet again, imo. Ambrose and Rollins were gold.[/hide]


----------



## TheFranticJane

Damn, Ambrose is a nutty as a fruitcake.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really tried to avoid comparing Rollins to Jeff, sorry Kofi.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Smackdown thoughts below.... Read if you want. I know how people feel about spoilers and stuff .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spolier
> 
> 
> 
> DAT GAP between the three of them when they walked down the stairs. Ambrose miles ahead and acting the cocky shit with his tongue out :lmao :mark:
> 
> Is Roman Reigns the best member of The Shield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose's cray cray coming out is the frigging best. The subtle mumbling to himself and the shifty eyes.
> 
> "CHOKE THAT SNAKE OUT" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "Tonight is about the future of WWE" YES ROLLINS :clap
> 
> Rollins pulling it out the bag lately on the mic. Really seeing the improvement from him and its damn nice.
> 
> Reigns' leading wasn't the best thing for the promo. Sure he's getting better on the mic but he's very bland. He doesn't add emphasis correctly and he just shouts. (Sorry not sorry). Seriously, he doesn't need to shout. Guy needs to learn that his strong, silent type of character was the niche that he needed. Worked really well for him when he barely said anything on Raw in Piper's Pit - his deliverance of the two lines he had was good.
> 
> Punk's "I've got three words for ya…. IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!!" :lol
> 
> Love seeing NAO and Shield work together. Was great to see them work house shows in the UK the first time the guys came here. A+ memories.
> 
> "Focus alright." Seth to Ambrose.
> 
> Ambrose like a caged lion. Love this.
> Nice mat work between these two. You can kinda tell Punk favours working w/ Ambrose.
> 
> Really great to see NAO wanting the tag in the ring. Some good working on the arm of Rollins but both Billy Gunn and Road Dogg. Keeping him over their side of the ring.
> 
> Ambrose raking the eyes along the top rope. HEEL FOR LIFE :mark:
> 
> Pushing Punk into the corner "ISOLATION"
> 
> Rollins and Billy Gun trash talking to each other :lmao :mark:
> "A lot has change in 15 years old man" :lol :lol
> 
> Ambrose getting Road Dogg to do the Shake Rattle and Roll set of punches to him. FAVE :mark: Such a fucking mark. :mark:
> 
> Sliding under the bottom rope to leave the ring, just the way I like it
> 
> Nice wishbone
> 
> "HURT HIM, HURT HIM"
> 
> MARKED SO HARD WHEN AMBROSE STARTED MOCKING ROAD DOGG AND HIS SET OF PUNCHES. LITERALLY SHOUTING 'MOCK HIM, MOCK HIM *Ambrose mocks him* ME = "FUCK YES! YAAAAAAY! YAAAAAASSSSS!" Repeat: Ambrose is such a mark. :avit::avit::avit:
> 
> Love it when Ambrose and Rollins do the subtle tag between the two of them and both dropkick the opponent off of each other. TEAMWORK BRO TEAMWORK
> 
> Ambrose rubbing his chin against the middle rope…. WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Road Dogg selling like a frigging pro :mark:
> 
> Ambrose kicking the rope.
> The saga between him and Chioda continues.
> 
> "I get it" - YES CHIODA HE KNOWS THE RULES
> 
> Mocking how Road Dogg was trying to reach for him team mates for the tag.
> "TAG, TAG' and then stamping on his hand
> HEEL FO' LIFEEEEEE
> 
> "Can still hear Ambrose talking from the apron"
> Really nice from Michael Cole there…. Selling that crazy.
> 
> Hot tag Ambrose and Punk
> The fluidity of the swinging neck breaker always makes me :mark:
> 
> Love seeing these two, Punk and Ambrose, running the ropes together. Nice to get the pace up somewhat naturally. The collision off the running of the ropes was great. (Y)
> 
> BILLY FRIGGING GUNN LOOKS A+++! Nice collaboration of power and pace.
> 
> Spear was a bit botched but YAAAAAAY win! :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> Ambrose once again not giving a _FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKK_ about collecting his US championship title.



Nice. I'm not gonna say much because of the spoilers but, reading that has me looking forward to it.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> I think Kofi is gonna b the next Kofi. Seriously, the guy hardly gets injured and he's been working pretty damn hard for like 8 years in wwe? I don't see him quitting or giving up his spot, he's obviously happy to be doing the same thing for so long lol.
> 
> Rollins will do what sober and not trashy jeff hardy couldn't do.* The Shield has class :*)


:clap:clap:clap Agreed 100%...
The Shield has class.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## Deptford

NeyNey said:


>


omg I'm just now realizing how amazing this feud would be :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Seeing Ambrose sound bits in a promo package too! More people need to be making things like this! 
or maybe they are and I'm just youtube lazy...


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> omg I'm just now realizing how amazing this feud would be :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Seeing Ambrose sound bits in a promo package too! More people need to be making things like this!
> or maybe they are and I'm just youtube lazy...


*Sigh* I can't see that vid, I'm at school  
tell me what is it about...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>


oh oh ohhhh, _fuuuck_. that was sweet! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## TheFranticJane

Jeff Hardy should not even be mentioned in the same breath as Seth Rollins. Unless people haven't noticed, Seth can actually talk, he actually has command of the English language, and can actually...y'know, _wrestle_.
There's no damn similarity between them. NONE. And it's a disservice to Rollins to compare him to a workshy spot monkey like Hardy.


----------



## DareDevil

Why are people comparing Seth Rollins to Jeff Hardy? I mean I like Jeff but those two are nothing alike...


----------



## Deptford

TheFranticJane said:


> Jeff Hardy should not even be mentioned in the same breath as Seth Rollins. Unless people haven't noticed, Seth can actually talk, he actually has command of the English language, and can actually...y'know, _wrestle_.
> There's no damn similarity between them. NONE. And it's a disservice to Rollins to compare him to a workshy spot monkey like Hardy.


Hardy was a trashy dumb spot monkey. No argument there. I was just saying Rollins can do way better than Hardy did. I'm just assuming they'll have the same type of push and fan reaction is what I was saying. Rollins will be able to ACTUALLy capitalize on it though. there isn't really anyone comparable to Rollins as far as actual work goes that I can think of off the top of my head. 


DevilWithAngelWings said:


> *Sigh* I can't see that vid, I'm at school
> tell me what is it about...


It's really selling Dean fighting for justice but doing it in a heel-ish way and Jake is just his creepy self. It's sort of like the crooked cop against the criminal mastermind :avit: at least that's what I got out of it idk I tend to miss things sometimes though :argh:

Plus Dean looked really good in the video with his amazing voice over his cute little, tough body movements and stuff. I can't wait until he starts getting actual promo packages


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> It's really selling Dean fighting for justice but doing it in a heel-ish way and Jake is just his creepy self. It's sort of like the crooked cop against the criminal mastermind :avit: at least that's what I got out of it idk I tend to miss things sometimes though :argh:
> 
> Plus Dean looked really good in the video with his amazing voice over his cute little, tough body movements and stuff. I can't wait until he starts getting actual promo packages


:mark: :mark: I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!! That sounds awesome.. that part of crooked cop vs criminal mastermind reminded me of Death Note... 
(I'm a geek.  )


----------



## tbp82

The Raw Ratings were up this week despite going up against the National Championship Game. Do you think that good rating against tough competition with Reigns in the main event adds to the confidence that Vince and Triple H are reportedly showing in Reigns already?


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> The Raw Ratings were up this week despite going up against the National Championship Game. Do you think that good rating against tough competition with Reigns in the main event adds to the confidence that Vince and Triple H are reportedly showing in Reigns already?


The ratings were up because it was Old School Raw. More people are going to tune in just to see their favourites and to hear Ron Simmons say "Damn!"

P.S.: What the fuck is this ugly silver badge? I want back my purple!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> The Raw Ratings were up this week despite going up against the National Championship Game. Do you think that good rating against tough competition with Reigns in the main event adds to the confidence that Vince and Triple H are reportedly showing in Reigns already?


Nah, like Subzero said, it was due to the Old School labelling.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nah, like Subzero said, it was due to the Old School labelling.


I'm not asking do you think Reigns is the reason for the rating I'm asking with Reigns already being Vince and Triple H's golden boy do you think they will give him credit for the rating?


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> The ratings were up because it was Old School Raw. More people are going to tune in just to see their favourites and to hear Ron Simmons say "Damn!"
> 
> *P.S.: What the fuck is this ugly silver badge? I want back my purple!!!*


I like your silver badge, I'm stuck with this black and yellow badge..


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> I'm not asking do you think Reigns is the reason for the rating I'm asking with Reigns already being Vince and Triple H's golden boy do you think they will give him credit for the rating?


Nope. They would credit Jake the Snake.



DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I like your silver badge, I'm stuck with this black and yellow badge..


I want back purple. Purple is the colour of royalty. Plus it's the sexiest colour because Prince said so!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

tbp82 said:


> I'm not asking do you think Reigns is the reason for the rating I'm asking with Reigns already being Vince and Triple H's golden boy do you think they will give him credit for the rating?


Oh, okay. My bad, read it wrong. 

To put it simply, no. 

Definitely legends and the attraction over any one wrestler on the roster. 

Things like 'Piper's Pit' will be part of the high rating as it's something that has been talked about for a long time/hyped for by fans/IWC - the meeting of Piper/Ambrose. 

I don't know about the return of Jake the Snake as he was kinda a surprise - unless people would've put two and two together with the mention of DDP. It was either going to Jake or Scott Hall.


----------



## Bearodactyl

NeyNey said:


>


Goosebumps. Nuff said.


----------



## DareDevil

NeyNey said:


>


Oh, god that was beautiful...:clap
Dean Ambrose vs Jake The Snake, hey anyone can dream...


----------



## PUNKY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I like your silver badge, I'm stuck with this black and yellow badge..













also, that jake and ambrose vid is glorious... not long till smackdown :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> also, that jake and ambrose vid is glorious... not long till smackdown :mark::mark::mark:


Gahh! Now that stupid song is stuck in my head.. Damn! 
HELL YEAH!! SmackDown!!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

I'm excited because of the spoilers :mark: Shield will probably be A+ material as usual.

If the Spanish talking continues I'll be having dutch/french conversations with myself :side: 

To go back on topic I was talking to my bf the other day about the shield, Seth Rollins in particular. Roman has the looks and the presence, Dean has amazing talent for in ring psychology and mic skills, then there is Rollins. An amazing talentented in ring guy, seriously I love this guy and I believe many people in this thread do too. But for some reason we always end up talking about Roman or Dean (or off topic things). And I have to admit I sometimes forget about Rollins because of the other 2 guys. This makes me wonder does WWE think that way too? It would break my heart if Rollins will be deported to low mid cart after the shield breaks up. WWE has been booking their high flyers like SHIT for years now, look at Justin Gabriel, Evan Bourne,Sin Cara even friggin Rey Mysterio! Makes me wonder if the same fate will happen to Rollins too.










And I really hate the new colors of the badges, I want purple or pink dammit


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I'm excited because of the spoilers :mark: Shield will probably be A+ material as usual.
> 
> If the Spanish talking continues I'll be having dutch/french conversations with myself :side:
> 
> To go back on topic I was talking to my bf the other day about the shield, Seth Rollins in particular. Roman has the looks and the presence, Dean has amazing talent for in ring psychology and mic skills, then there is Rollins. An amazing talentented in ring guy, seriously I love this guy and I believe many people in this thread do too. But for some reason we always end up talking about Roman or Dean (or off topic things). And I have to admit I sometimes forget about Rollins because of the other 2 guys. This makes me wonder does WWE think that way too? It would break my heart if Rollins will be deported to low mid cart after the shield breaks up. WWE has been booking their high flyers like SHIT for years now, look at Justin Gabriel, Evan Bourne,Sin Cara even friggin Rey Mysterio! Makes me wonder if the same fate will happen to Rollins too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really hate the new colors of the badges, I want purple or pink dammit


I really hope not, I mean Seth Rollins is such a talented indivual and he has proven he's main even quality, and I mean RAW/SD MAIN EVENT, not stupid wendesdays main event... The wwe, or creative must have shit on their brains if they bury any of them
Oh and about the Spanish... :lol (diabolic laugh) my plan is working!!! 
Lol, jk, the Spanish it's not going ti continue until Deptford gets back..... maybe.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want back purple. Purple is the colour of royalty. Plus it's the sexiest colour because Prince said so!


get outta my color-mind. Purple is so glam. And prince too (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

> To go back on topic I was talking to my bf the other day about the shield, Seth Rollins in particular. Roman has the looks and the presence, Dean has amazing talent for in ring psychology and mic skills, then there is Rollins. An amazing talentented in ring guy, seriously I love this guy and I believe many people in this thread do too. But for some reason we always end up talking about Roman or Dean (or off topic things). And I have to admit I sometimes forget about Rollins because of the other 2 guys. This makes me wonder does WWE think that way too? It would break my heart if Rollins will be deported to low mid cart after the shield breaks up. WWE has been booking their high flyers like SHIT for years now, look at Justin Gabriel, Evan Bourne,Sin Cara even friggin Rey Mysterio! Makes me wonder if the same fate will happen to Rollins too.


*That's what I meant earlier. Reigns is the superstar, Ambrose is the character. What the fuck about Rollins? Is he just gonna be the athletic guy who has great matches? I'm worried too.*


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Death Note...
> (I'm a geek.  )


 I look it up and now I really wanna (watch? or read?) it!! omgg. 
I've been obsessed with Unico lately, but i need more thingss.

edit: I will watch SD with you guys today I guesssss


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Deptford said:


> I look it up and now I really wanna (watch? or read?) it!! omgg.
> I've been obsessed with Unico lately, but i need more thingss.
> 
> edit: I will watch SD with you guys today I guesssss


Death note is a masterpiece, both manga and anime. I've done both and I couldn't really say wich one is better, I liked both versions.

I'll be giving my sd opionon tomorrow, right now is anime time for me


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I really hope not, I mean Seth Rollins is such a talented indivual and he has proven he's main even quality, and I mean RAW/SD MAIN EVENT, not stupid wendesdays main event... The wwe, or creative must have shit on their brains if they bury any of them
> Oh and about the Spanish... :lol (diabolic laugh) my plan is working!!!
> Lol, jk, the Spanish it's not going ti continue until Deptford gets back..... maybe.


I was joking about the spanish I really don't mind (I live in a city where there are living like 40 nationalities together so I'm open to all of that) :lol

I love Rollins but I mean look at Mysterio the guy used to be a world champion and now we hardly see him anymore + he's in this lame tag team with the big show I mean the dwarf and the giant really?


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Thought this was too awesome not to share.


----------



## Bad For Business

Not sure i'm happy with reigns pandering to the crowd. 

Ambrose was godly

Rollins was the voice of reason.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bad For Business said:


> Not sure i'm happy with reigns pandering to the crowd.
> 
> Ambrose was godly
> 
> Rollins was the voice of reason.


How was Reigns pandering to the crowd? He hardly talked and he didn't mention them once. He does moves and the crowd reacts to them. It's called getting a crowd reaction something the likes of Del Rio hardly knows anything about. If you want crowd pandering see John Cena riding Daniel Bryan coattails in Crowd Pandering 101.


----------



## Bad For Business

SubZero3:16 said:


> How was Reigns pandering to the crowd? He hardly talked and he didn't mention them once. He does moves and the crowd reacts to them. It's called getting a crowd reaction something the likes of Del Rio hardly knows anything about. If you want crowd pandering see John Cena riding Daniel Bryan coattails in Crowd Pandering 101.


He was sucking up to the legends, aka crowd pandering, much like Cena does. "Hey i know who these guys are, please like me"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bad For Business said:


> He was sucking up to the legends, aka crowd pandering, much like Cena does. "Hey i know who these guys are, please like me"


When was this? :kobe11


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


>


Holy. Fuck. Now I really only know so much of Jake the Snake, but from little I do know this still amazed me! :jericho4
I just love these promo vids that fans construct.



SubZero3:16 said:


> P.S.: What the fuck is this ugly silver badge? I want back my purple!!!





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I like your silver badge, I'm stuck with this black and yellow badge..





SubZero3:16 said:


> Nope. They would credit Jake the Snake.
> 
> 
> 
> I want back purple. Purple is the colour of royalty. Plus it's the sexiest colour because Prince said so!


I think the silver badge looks nice too. Seeing the black and gold caught me off guard at first (I liked the blue name with the purple and black banner), but I actually have nothin' against the new change. :lol


I'm psyched for the smackdown from the spoilers and discussion goin on here. :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Death note is a masterpiece, both manga and anime. I've done both and I couldn't really say wich one is better, I liked both versions.
> 
> I'll be giving my sd opionon tomorrow, right now is anime time for me


I knew you were joking bunny.  
Same here, I'm busy I'll give my opinion about SD tomorrow, I'm busy watching this anime called Yu Yu Hakusho, is really good, but it's like hella old, so it's just about getting used to the animation... 
Anyway. See ya guys...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww where ya goin vic?
Bye I guessss. :C


----------



## Deptford

byee devil. I think I might hit up the town later tonight but I'll catch at least the first half of SD beforehand.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I knew you were joking bunny.
> Same here, I'm busy I'll give my opinion about SD tomorrow, I'm busy watching this anime called Yu Yu Hakusho, is really good, but it's like hella old, so it's just about getting used to the animation...
> Anyway. See ya guys...


I just finished watching kanon 2006, it was so corny, but I like an anime like that sometimes it doesn't always have to be action for me. 









Good night girl


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ah I forget that Vic's from another state and time zone. :lol
Sweet dreams my dear friend.

I remember liking Yu Yu Hakusho, but I never got around to finishing the series.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol



Awesome 



DGenerationMC said:


> I also wanna see Ambrose and Punk to re-do the Austin-Bret feud.


Not sure any feud will be that good ever again but those two could have a great one for sure.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus, I know that! Just try dammit!


----------



## DudeLove669

According to Mitchel Cole

Ambrose - The Menace
Rollins - The Architect
Reigns - The Heavy Artillery


----------



## DGenerationMC

> According to Mitchel Cole
> 
> Ambrose - The Menace
> Rollins - The Architect
> Reigns - The Heavy Artillery


What does that even mean?


----------



## Amber B

DGenerationMC said:


> What does that even mean?


The downs
The brains
The brawn


Basically


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay I now see what that other guy was going on about. So what, all 3 of them mentioned the legends. In fact I'm sure everyone who had a match a legend mentioned it tonight on Smackdown because you know that's what the script calls for fpalm

Anyhoo, Dean's speech about the snake :lol He needs to stop wetting his hair, it makes him look as if he has a bald patch in the middle of his head.

It was interesting that Dean and Roman talked about themselves while Seth talked about the team. It's like the poor kid didn't get the memo. He really needs to do something about that bush on his face though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Amber B said:


> The downs
> The brains
> The brawn
> 
> 
> Basically


Pretty much.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The NAO looked pretty damn good in the ring. Watching them reminded me one of the things missing from wrestling today. The theatrics. Every thing is so technical now - hit DDT, roll over, kick out repeat. None of those special spots where it looked as if the performer was enjoying themselves while in the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

> The downs
> The brains
> The brawn
> 
> 
> Basically


*Amber B, I like you more than Michael Cole. WAY MORE. Also, cause you're the Super Moderator. You can get me into high places, right?*


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Between this fail Smackdown promo and his relatively uninspiring match on RAW, I hope that the people in charge realize that despite how far he has come Reigns is nowhere close to the big time yet and needs a slow burn. A Big E type push with the IC belt would have been perfect but you can tell they want to push him to the moon, just because of his look. Ryback 2.0 incoming. And I hope they also see how far Rollins has progressed and how underrated he is (what a performance by him tonight). 

Ambrose is still Ambrose, and that's OK  I think it speaks volumes about how highly WWE thinks of him in particular with the fact that they let him not only have the interaction with Piper but be the one guy who gets the key interaction with Jake the Snake Roberts, a guy who has been gone for so many years. A guy that not even Cena has interacted with and who is considered a legend. That's HUGE.


----------



## DudeLove669

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Ambrose is still Ambrose, and that's OK  I think it speaks volumes about how highly WWE thinks of him in particular with the fact that they let him not only have the interaction with Piper but be the one guy who gets the key interaction with Jake the Snake Roberts, a guy who has been gone for so many years. A guy that not even Cena has interacted with and who is considered a legend. That's HUGE.


You are looking FAR too into those things. I don't think they mean nearly as much as you hope especially with how he's been booked in the past 3 months.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I actually tuned in to SD tonight which I never do and Dean got the least mic time of the 3 during The Shield's promo. Why do I even bother?

Reigns still sounds heinous on the mic to me. I'd rather listen to the woman who played "The Nanny" sing the nation anthem than sit through another of his promos. I hope his super push fails hard, and since he's limited in the ring AND on the mic, I expect a few months after he turns face he'll become the next Cena. What I mean is he'll be cheered by the women who think he's attractive, and the children who cheer who they are told to cheer, and boo'd by adult male wrestling fans who watch the product for good workers in the ring and people who can cut an entertaining promo (Reigns is neither of those)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eh Reigns wasn't too cringeworthy. I don't have near the expectations of him that I would of Rollins or (most of all) Ambrose. I :lmao at his loathing for snakes. It's funny. Right after I did a fan art of Ambrose and the snake I find out that he actually doesn't like them. :lol I love that he brought that out in his promo. Probably things he just begs for the opportunity to say. It felt so legit.


----------



## Wynter

It's a shame really. Catapulting Reigns towards the Main Event is doing him no favors. It's only showing he's too green for the Main Event and opening him up to harsh criticism brought on because of a premature push. He wouldn't get nearly that much heat from fans if there wasn't a rocket strapped to his back.

Don't get me wrong, Reigns _needs_ to do this in order to gain more experience. He won't get better at singles matches or on the mic unless he actually does it. But unfortunately, WWE isn't going to allow him to find himself as a wrestler and actually get better like Rollins and Ambrose were able to do in the years before they hit the WWE. They're not going to let him build himself in the midcard and actually earn the opportunity at the top.

Ambrose and Rollins are at the level they're at because they have so much experience from doing indies and starting from the bottom. They figured out what worked for them throughout the years and built up from there. They're both confident in what they can bring to the ring and believe in the characters they portray and it shows. Reigns isn't nearly as confident or comfortable in the ring as his partners; specifically in singles matches. Which is completely understandable because he still needs help and there's nothing wrong with that. 

Shit, even Ambrose quit wrestling at some point before he actually found himself as a wrestler and finally figured out what he's good at. I'm sure novice Jon isn't anywhere near the level that Jon is at today. And that's because of *time* and *experience*.

Reigns only has _*three *_freaking years under his belt. He's still young, give the man a couple more years to find his footing and his niche. The WWE will definitely reap the benefits once he's able to become the full package and not just "The Look" of a Main Eventer. He already shows he can develop at a consistent and rapid pace if you allow him to. 

But of course patience is not WWE's thing. And despite history showing that pushing someone before they're ready only leads to destruction, they will do it anyways.

Because WWE is all about the _now _and *short term* gain. Fuck building towards the future and maybe having someone who can be an asset and Main Eventer for years to come. 
Nope, let's mega push him and then potentially ruin his career all in the span of one year -_-


See, this is why we can't have nice things WWE lol


----------



## tbp82

Why would Reigns match monday and. the promo on smackdown halt any plans for him? First off neither was bad. Second off Reigns is not being criticized by "fans" he's being criticized by a small amount of "fans" on here. The crowds are reacting to him very favorably are they not "fans"? Also, looking around thd web reading reviews from the match and the promo Reigns most harsh critics seem to be on this board. Do you really think a few fans on this board is enough to halt a wrestlers push especially a wrestler who is getting over with the overwhelming majority?


----------



## Kratosx23

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Ambrose is still Ambrose, and that's OK  I think it speaks volumes about how highly WWE thinks of him in particular with the fact that they let him not only have the interaction with Piper but be the one guy who gets the key interaction with Jake the Snake Roberts, a guy who has been gone for so many years. A guy that not even Cena has interacted with and who is considered a legend. That's HUGE.


No, it's not huge, it doesn't mean anything. Damien Sandow got the opening segment on Raw 1000 with the original DX, reunited after 10 years, and he has done NOTHING since then, and he's even more charismatic and better on the mic than Ambrose is, and he has a better look. A segment is just a segment.

Ambrose, and for that matter, Rollins, have had ONE, singular goal given to them since their call up to the main roster: Get Roman Reigns over. That's IT. WWE has no intentions of going any farther with Ambrose and that's going to become overwhelmingly clear to anyone it already isn't clear to by the fact that he's the designated jobber of the group, when they split up and Reigns gets WWE title wins against guys like Orton and Cena while Ambrose and Rollins are feuding with Miz and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's not huge, it doesn't mean anything. Damien Sandow got the opening segment on Raw 1000 with the original DX, reunited after 10 years, and he has done NOTHING since then, and he's even more charismatic and better on the mic than Ambrose is, and he has a better look. A segment is just a segment.
> 
> Ambrose, and for that matter, Rollins, have had ONE, singular goal given to them since their call up to the main roster: Get Roman Reigns over. That's IT. *WWE has no intentions of going any farther with Ambrose and that's going to become overwhelmingly clear to anyone it already isn't clear to by the fact that he's the designated jobber of the group, when they split up and Reigns gets WWE title wins against guys like Orton and Cena while Ambrose and Rollins are feuding with Miz and Cody Rhodes.*





Spoiler: staying hopeful to the contrary


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's not huge, it doesn't mean anything. Damien Sandow got the opening segment on Raw 1000 with the original DX, reunited after 10 years, and he has done NOTHING since then, and he's even more charismatic and better on the mic than Ambrose is, and he has a better look. A segment is just a segment.
> 
> Ambrose, and for that matter, Rollins, have had ONE, singular goal given to them since their call up to the main roster: Get Roman Reigns over. That's IT. WWE has no intentions of going any farther with Ambrose and that's going to become overwhelmingly clear to anyone it already isn't clear to by the fact that he's the designated jobber of the group, when they split up and Reigns gets WWE title wins against guys like Orton and Cena while Ambrose and Rollins are feuding with Miz and Cody Rhodes.


I don't view two experienced wrestlers helping get a less experienced wrestler over is a bad thing. I've thought since day one that was the point of The Shield. The Shield was there to work Reigns into the franchise player WWE wanted him to be. Ambrose and Rollins did a great job training Reigns as it worked.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> I don't view two experienced wrestlers helping get a less experienced wrestler over is a bad thing. I've thought since day one that was the point of The Shield. The Shield was there to work Reigns into the franchise player WWE wanted him to be. Ambrose and Rollins did a great job training Reigns as it worked.


The point is, they're not getting pushes out of it. Ambrose and Rollins aren't ever becoming the WWE Champion, they're gonna be destroyed. Ambrose should be the breakout star of the group, not the bitch. WWE needs to get this idea out of their heads that look is the only thing that matters. Nobody cares how you look, it's 2014. Unless you have a conjoined fetus on the side of your head, you're good. Roman Reigns is never gonna be as over as Mick Foley because talent is talent and no talent is no talent.


----------



## x78

tbp82 said:


> Why would Reigns match monday and. the promo on smackdown halt any plans for him? First off neither was bad. Second off Reigns is not being criticized by "fans" he's being criticized by a small amount of "fans" on here. The crowds are reacting to him very favorably are they not "fans"? Also, looking around thd web reading reviews from the match and the promo Reigns most harsh critics seem to be on this board. Do you really think a few fans on this board is enough to halt a wrestlers push especially a wrestler who is getting over with the overwhelming majority?


The match was fine and even got a 'this is awesome' chant from a dead crowd. The promo was poor, but only because he started yelling and trying to be intense when it wasn't necessary. If they tell him to speak with a cool, calm voice like he usually does then he'll be fine.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The point is, they're not getting pushes out of it. Ambrose and Rollins aren't ever becoming the WWE Champion, they're gonna be destroyed. Ambrose should be the breakout star of the group, not the bitch. WWE needs to get this idea out of their heads that look is the only thing that matters. Nobody cares how you look, it's 2014. Unless you have a conjoined fetus on the side of your head, you're good. Roman Reigns is never gonna be as over as Mick Foley because talent is talent and no talent is no talent.


So if WWE did it your way Ambrose would be the breakout star getting the push. What would you do with Rollins and Reigns?


----------



## DareDevil

I would just love to thank Dean for shitting on snakes, I fucking hate snakes,


----------



## tbp82

x78 said:


> The match was fine and even got a 'this is awesome' chant from a dead crowd. The promo was poor, but only because he started yelling and trying to be intense when it wasn't necessary. If they tell him to speak with a cool, calm voice like he usually does then he'll be fine.


While I don't think the promo was "poor" I agree he could tone down the yelling. I like his NXT promos as The Throughbred Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> So if WWE did it your way Ambrose would be the breakout star getting the push. What would you do with Rollins and Reigns?


I don't really care, to be honest, since I don't see any potential in them. Keep them as a tag team, I guess. They can anchor the tag division. WWE needs to start having some teams that are just teams forever, and not comedy acts like the Prime Time Players, top ones. They could be the next LOD (I mean in terms of push, not giving them stupid attire).


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it's not huge, it doesn't mean anything. Damien Sandow got the opening segment on Raw 1000 with the original DX, reunited after 10 years, and he has done NOTHING since then, and he's even more charismatic and better on the mic than Ambrose is, and he has a better look. A segment is just a segment.
> 
> Ambrose, and for that matter, Rollins, have had ONE, singular goal given to them since their call up to the main roster: Get Roman Reigns over. That's IT. WWE has no intentions of going any farther with Ambrose and that's going to become overwhelmingly clear to anyone it already isn't clear to by the fact that he's the designated jobber of the group, when they split up and Reigns gets WWE title wins against guys like Orton and Cena while Ambrose and Rollins are feuding with Miz and Cody Rhodes.


While I agree that doing segments with Roddy and Jake aren't helping him much, I don't think this comparison with Sandow's DX segment is fair. Sandow got jobbed out during that segment and was made a fool out of. On the other hand, Dean got to have a nice back and forth between one of the best promo guys ever in WWE. Also, sure Dean got the snake put on him, but it wasn't Jake who knocked him down (who did? I dont remember?). 

I'm a huge Dean fan, and I have my concerns, but I think WWE will end up pushing him as a top heel in the years to come. HHH is big on him. CM Punk is a fan and wants to retire against him. The guy has some big political figures backing him in the locker room. I figure even Taker sees him as a potential future star since they worked a singles match together. Maybe Taker didn't hand pick him for the match, but you've gotta think he at least had a say in the matter of which of the 3 he wrestled that night on Smackdown. Ambrose will never be THE guy, but I think when it's over he'll have held the WWE title at least once and contended for it plenty of times.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't really care, to be honest, since I don't see any potential in them. Keep them as a tag team, I guess. They can anchor the tag division.


Im sorry but Roman Reings has WAYYY more future potential than Ambrose.... hes already better in the ring so all he has to do is continue working on his Mic skills and he will be next in line to Main Event.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Im sorry but Roman Reings has WAYYY more future potential than Ambrose.... *hes already better in the ring* so all he has to do is continue working on his Mic skills and he will be next in line to Main Event.


LOL, that made me laugh. Well done. 

He's gonna be the next in line to main event regardless because he has the only thing that truly matters in the WWE, Triple H wrapped around his finger. It doesn't fucking matter if he's talented, where'd you get an idea like that from? They only push people based on who they're friends with.

Reigns doesn't have more potential than Ambrose, he's Randy Orton 2.0. They picked him because of his look even though he's limited on the mic and limited in the ring, and they're gonna push him and push him and push him regardless of the fact that he's not drawing. They're gonna try to make him bigger than Cena and it's gonna fail because he's not that guy. If they pushed Ambrose as hard as Reigns, he'd become as big as Punk in crowd support, merchandise sales, etc, and being the next Punk is bigger than being the next Orton.



Phenomenal Clash said:


> While I agree that doing segments with Roddy and Jake aren't helping him much, I don't think this comparison with Sandow's DX segment is fair. Sandow got jobbed out during that segment and was made a fool out of. On the other hand, Dean got to have a nice back and forth between one of the best promo guys ever in WWE. Also, sure Dean got the snake put on him, but it wasn't Jake who knocked him down (who did? I dont remember?).


They both took a finisher, it's the same thing, who cares? It's being humiliated all the same.



> I'm a huge Dean fan, and I have my concerns, but I think WWE will end up pushing him as a top heel in the years to come. HHH is big on him. CM Punk is a fan and wants to retire against him. The guy has some big political figures backing him in the locker room.


If having "big political figures" backing him has gotten him THIS, then they aren't big at all. I've heard reports about Triple H being high on Sandow, on Barrett (out of his own mouth he said this one), on Curtis Axel. Lies, every god damn one of them. Who is even reporting that Triple H is big on Ambrose? I've never heard that, it's always been Reigns. The difference is, though, unlike all those other cases, Reigns has this pesky little thing called EVIDENCE to support that Triple H loves him, whereas the other ones are just lies that are made up for hits on a website, or lip service.



> I figure even Taker sees him as a potential future star since they worked a singles match together. Maybe Taker didn't hand pick him for the match, but you've gotta think he at least had a say in the matter of which of the 3 he wrestled that night on Smackdown. Ambrose will never be THE guy, but I think when it's over he'll have held the WWE title at least once and contended for it plenty of times.


Contending for the title doesn't matter, only winning it. Winning it ONE time is really not good enough for a talent at his level, but if he does, I'll consider myself lucky I got to see a rare moment of sanity in the WWE, but I know I won't because of the way they operate.


----------



## tbp82

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't really care, to be honest, since I don't see any potential in them. Keep them as a tag team, I guess. They can anchor the tag division. WWE needs to start having some teams that are just teams forever, and not comedy acts like the Prime Time Players, top ones. They could be the next LOD (I mean in terms of push, not giving them stupid attire).


You hit the nail on the coffin "you don't care" as long as Ambrose gets to shine. So of Reigns was taking all the losses and Ambrose was getting the wins then its ok. So its not that Reigns is not good its just you don't want him taking away from Ambrose.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They both took a finisher, it's the same thing, who cares? It's being humiliated all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> If having "big political figures" backing him has gotten him THIS, then they aren't big at all. I've heard reports about Triple H being high on Sandow, on Barrett (out of his own mouth he said this one), on Curtis Axel. Lies, every god damn one of them. Who is even reporting that Triple H is big on Ambrose? I've never heard that, it's always been Reigns. The difference is, though, unlike all those other cases, Reigns has this pesky little thing called EVIDENCE to support that Triple H loves him, whereas the other ones are just lies that are made up for hits on a website, or lip service.
> 
> 
> 
> Contending for the title doesn't matter, only winning it. Winning it ONE time is really not good enough for a talent at his level, but if he does, I'll consider myself lucky I got to see a rare moment of sanity in the WWE, but I know I won't because of the way they operate.



He's only been in the company a year. HHH very well may be a Axel fan, Axel got a good push with a lengthy IC title run and with Heyman as his manager, and still the fans just couldn't have cared less about him. He can't get over and has no charisma, that's why he's in the position he's in now. Ambrose was one of the first HHH signings (maybe even THE first, although that might've been Sin Cara) and given the talent pool in the indies at the time, I think that speaks volumes about Hunter's opinion of Ambrose. I know he's been booked like shit recently, but it's all building tension. Ambrose on a losing streak while Reigns is beating people left and right is eventually going to get to him, and he'll unleash his full-on psycho persona after The Shield breaks up. It sucks Ambrose is going to be used as the platform to put Reigns over big, I think after they feud Dean will rebuild his credibility and become just as big as Reigns, but as a heel rather than a face.

Think about it, who else is an upstart that you can see taking the main heel spot in the next 5 years? The only other contender is Bray Wyatt, but I don't think he has the same potential to keep audiences enthralled over the years that Ambrose does.


----------



## Wynter

tbp82 said:


> Why would Reigns match monday and. the promo on smackdown halt any plans for him? First off neither was bad. Second off Reigns is not being criticized by "fans" he's being criticized by a small amount of "fans" on here. The crowds are reacting to him very favorably are they not "fans"? Also, looking around thd web reading reviews from the match and the promo Reigns most harsh critics seem to be on this board. Do you really think a few fans on this board is enough to halt a wrestlers push especially a wrestler who is getting over with the overwhelming majority?


I'm not saying completely shit on the plans on Reigns becoming a main eventer. I just don't want it happening too fast at his expense. And that's my biggest concern about this as a fan of his. But I can be completely and utterly wrong; he could do fantastic in the main event and won't crash and burn. Shit, who knows, maybe he's just having a slow start and will prove everyone wrong by pulling out four and five star singles matches and awesome promos in the coming months. 

But at this time, I feel he has room to grow and will benefit more in the main event scene if he works on some things first. Now, if WWE is planning on slow pushing him to the main event, I am allllll for it. He will have time to grow, gain experience and round out a little more as a wrestler/performer and at the same time get exposure. Blasting him there has too much potential to hurt him in the long run. It's almost not worth the risk imo.

And I wasn't trying to say all fans felt that way. I was just showing why the fans who do criticize him, give him so much heat. I should have been clearer on that. 

Trust, I _do_ want to see him at the top, but I also want him to have a career with longevity. Not someone who had potential, was shot to the top and then plummeted when he couldn't rise to expectations because he just wasn't quite ready yet. 

I may sound like someone who is shitting all over Reigns, but I'm actually rooting for the guy hard lol Just not blindly so. Dude is a beast with amazing presence. Duh, that's easy to see. But imagine just how much of a threat he will be once he gets a little more solid in the ring and his mic work is much more acceptable? He will really shine at the top .

Some criticism for a wrestler and your favorites doesn't mean you're not a fan btw.


----------



## tbp82

Phenomenal Clash said:


> He's only been in the company a year. HHH very well may be a Axel fan, Axel got a good push with a lengthy IC title run and with Heyman as his manager, and still the fans just couldn't have cared less about him. He can't get over and has no charisma, that's why he's in the position he's in now. Ambrose was one of the first HHH signings (maybe even THE first, although that might've been Sin Cara) and given the talent pool in the indies at the time, I think that speaks volumes about Hunter's opinion of Ambrose. I know he's been booked like shit recently, but it's all building tension. Ambrose on a losing streak while Reigns is beating people left and right is eventually going to get to him, and he'll unleash his full-on psycho persona after The Shield breaks up. It sucks Ambrose is going to be used as the platform to put Reigns over big, I think after they feud Dean will rebuild his credibility and become just as big as Reigns, but as a heel rather than a face.
> 
> Think about it, who else is an upstart that you can see taking the main heel spot in the next 5 years? The only other contender is Bray Wyatt, but I don't think he has the same potential to keep audiences enthralled over the years that Ambrose does.


The Former Shaun Ricker could easily be the top heel of the next 5 years and he has a much better look than Ambrose


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm not saying completely shit on the plans on Reigns becoming a main eventer. I just don't want it happening too fast at his expense. And that's my biggest concern about this as a fan of his. But I can be completely and utterly wrong; he could do fantastic in the main event and won't crash and burn. Shit, who knows, maybe he's just having a slow start and will prove everyone wrong by pulling out four and five star singles matches and awesome promos in the coming months.
> 
> But at this time, I feel he has room to grow and will benefit more in the main event scene if he works on some things first. Now, if WWE is planning on slow pushing him to the main event, I am allllll for it. He will have time to grow, gain experience and round out a little more as a wrestler/performer and at the same time get exposure. Blasting him there has too much potential to hurt him in the long run. It's almost not worth the risk imo.
> 
> And I wasn't trying to say all fans felt that way. I was just showing why the fans who do criticize him, give him so much heat. I should have been clearer on that.
> 
> Trust, I _do_ want to see him at the top, but I also want him to have a career with longevity. Not someone who had potential, was shot to the top and then plummeted when he couldn't rise to expectations because he just wasn't quite ready yet.
> 
> I may sound like someone who is shitting all over Reigns, but I'm actually rooting for the guy hard lol Just not blindly so. Dude is a beast with amazing presence. Duh, that's easy to see. But imagine just how much of a threat he will be once he gets a little more solid in the ring and his mic work is much more acceptable? He will really shine at the top .
> 
> Some criticism for a wrestler and your favorites doesn't mean you're not a fan btw.


I'm not coninced we see Reigns in the main event until summerslam at the earliest. Id give him an IC or US Title run first like Cena had or for the wrestling historians out there Goldberg or The Ultimate Warrior before giving him the World Title if it was me personally Id have him become the third wrestler to hold the IC and World Titles at the same time at Mania 31


----------



## Kratosx23

tbp82 said:


> You hit the nail on the coffin "you don't care" as long as Ambrose gets to shine. So of Reigns was taking all the losses and Ambrose was getting the wins then its ok. So its not that Reigns is not good its just you don't want him taking away from Ambrose.


No, he's still not good. If the Shield was just Ambrose and another guy that was almost as good as Ambrose but not quite, Ambrose should still be the breakout but the other guy should become a huge star too and I wouldn't have a problem with him getting a massive push. The reason I have a problem with Reigns getting a push is because ONCE AGAIN, in 2104 of all fucking times, they're pushing someone only based on genetics and nothing else. It's SO stupid. If Vince McMahon and Triple H ran Major League Baseball, they'd rig the Home Run Derby every year so the best looking guy won.



Phenomenal Clash said:


> He's only been in the company a year. HHH very well may be a Axel fan, Axel got a good push with a lengthy IC title run and with Heyman as his manager, and still the fans just couldn't have cared less about him. He can't get over and has no charisma, that's why he's in the position he's in now.


Randy Orton can't get over and has no charisma and he's got 10 world title. Del Rio's never been booed or cheered in his life and he's got 4 of them. They put the WWE Championship on Sheamus 2 months after he came to Raw and 5 months into his run into the company. When Sheamus won the WWE title, there were casual fans who probably didn't even know who he WAS. Point being, if Triple H is a real fan, then he'll push no matter what. 



> Ambrose was one of the first HHH signings (maybe even THE first, although that might've been Sin Cara) and given the talent pool in the indies at the time, I think that speaks volumes about Hunter's opinion of Ambrose. I know he's been booked like shit recently, but it's all building tension. Ambrose on a losing streak while Reigns is beating people left and right is eventually going to get to him, and he'll unleash his full-on psycho persona after The Shield breaks up. It sucks Ambrose is going to be used as the platform to put Reigns over big, I think after they feud Dean will rebuild his credibility and become just as big as Reigns, but as a heel rather than a face.


Yeah, and there's a magical world underneath the ground, where the rivers are made of fresh lemonade and the roads are chocolate. 



> Think about it, who else is an upstart that you can see taking the main heel spot in the next 5 years? The only other contender is Bray Wyatt, but I don't think he has the same potential to keep audiences enthralled over the years that Ambrose does.


Funny you should ask, because my answer is actually Roman Reigns. Like I said, they're gonna try to make him the face of the WWE, and it's going to fail, and so they'll settle for him being the top heel instead like they have with Orton. John Cena is still gonna be the face of the company ten years from now, you can take that fact to the BANK.

As much of a Bray Wyatt mark as I am, I will admit that Ambrose is the better promo on their best day, but you need to realize the audience doesn't matter. If they cared what the audience thought, Daniel Bryan would be the WWE Champion, Alberto Del Rio would not have 4 world titles, and they would've made RVD the top guy on Raw instead of Triple H in 2002. They could give less than a fuck what you think, what I think, what the thousands of people chanting yes every week think. All they care about is their own personal preference. And you know what? Honestly, good for them, because if I was as rich as them, I wouldn't listen to the fans either and would entertain myself. It just so happens that what they think is entertaining is dreadfully boring.

It doesn't matter which one of them the crowd cares about more, they're gonna push who they want to push. Which by the way, as sad as it is, isn't Bray Wyatt either because he doesn't have the body type or the gimmick that they want a world champion to have, even though those are completely stupid excuses.


----------



## DareDevil

So, that match was great. I loved the part where Dean and Punk crossbodied each other.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Tyrion, we could argue that Ambrose can afford to take the pinfalls becaus of how good he is. Reigns can't.he needs to be protected. Ambrose is that type of talent that is like Jericho, he's teflon at the moment. 

I don't disagree with anything you are saying right now, I'm just saying that Ambrose can brush the losses off, where someone as green as Rigns cannot.


----------



## Deptford

Lariatoh! said:


> Tyrion, we could argue that Ambrose can afford to take the pinfalls becaus of how good he is. Reigns can't.he needs to be protected. Ambrose is that type of talent that is like Jericho, he's teflon at the moment.
> 
> I don't disagree with anything you are saying right now, I'm just saying that Ambrose can brush the losses off, where someone as green as Rigns cannot.


I agree. It's crazy how someone so new can already kind of have that status and vibe to them where they can take loses and still look the same. Ambrose has the best formula for a great heel that I've seen in a long time. Can't wait for his future, man..


----------



## NeyNey

Ty, we all know you'd still complain the day Ambrose wins the WWE title. 

Also, Smackdown was fucking awesome, I don't think any of them was cringe worthy during the promo.
I liked it, the match was great and insanity slowly fucks up G.O.A.T.s brain. 
He becomes _The Real_ Dean Ambrose and to watch that process is one of the most exciting things right now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Death note is a masterpiece, both manga and anime. I've done both and I couldn't really say wich one is better, I liked both versions.
> 
> I'll be giving my sd opionon tomorrow, right now is anime time for me


The words "Death Note" called to me. Possibly the best psychological manga ever. Have you watched the live-action movies, Bunny?

Liar Game is also pretty good 

I grew up on Yu Yu Hakusho, along with Flame of Recca and Rurouni Kenshin. It's a fun anime 

On topic, I love Rollins's work, and I'm really really hoping he doesn't get overlooked in the main event. He has the ability to get people's attention when he's allowed to shine, and he's been great on promos, especially lately.

*pops back out until I've watched SD*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Before I start on The Shield, I gotta say............DAT Bray Wyatt/Daniel Bryan promo Holy Shit!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Chills!!

Now, all three members of The Shield were great on the mic. Reigns was a little nervous at first, but pulled it off, Rollins was greater than usual and very confident and Ambrose was Ambrose.

Also, these three have been really showing off their individual character traits lately. Ambrose was in psycho mode both during his promo and the match. He's showed flashes of it before, but on Smackdown he really let us know just how weird he really is :lol

Rollins was the perfect team player and shined in the ring and on the mic. Love how he calmed Ambrose down, looked to the future as a team, was happy for Roman's victory. Michael Cole called him "The Architect" of The Shield and it's very appropriate.

Match suffered a little coz they had Road Dogg do more work than Billy Gunn. Had Gunn gotten more time, it would be awesome. He still can go in the ring and the finishing stretch was brilliant.

Great to see The Shield work as a solid unit again- no cracks shown on Smackdown and felt like one of the earlier Shield performances.

All in all good Smackdown. Nice match between Orton/Big E, good stuff from the Wyatts and Bryan, and Shield closing the show again. Liked it (Y)


----------



## Reaper

Quoth the Raven said:


> Great to see The Shield work as a solid unit again- no cracks shown on Smackdown and felt like one of the earlier Shield performances.


Well, plus Cole basically put the idea in our heads that Reigns "victory" put an end to whatever cracks were brewing. It's an acknowledgement that Reigns isn't ready for his singles push at this point and therefore they need to let Ambrose and Rollins continue to protect him. 

I just hope that they don't let Ambrose and Rollins fall off the way-side once Reigns is ready, but I wouldn't put it past the WWE to do so.

I'm really worried because I cannot even remember the last time Ambrose and Rollins picked up a pin ... Can anyone else?


----------



## jamal.

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm really worried because I cannot even remember the last time Ambrose and Rollins picked up a pin ... Can anyone else?


Well, Ambrose pinned Cody in a tag team match at Raw after Survivor Series.


----------



## SubZero3:16

We can argue for as long as the day is long who is going to benefit the most or who is going to get the best push after The Shield is over but the truth is none of us know jack shit about what is in store for these guys. I quite disagree that The Shield's sole purpose is to get Reigns over. It maybe one of the reasons that it was formed but it wasn't the only reason. The WWE is also doing quite a good job of establishing Dean's crazy character. He's also getting more mic time recently than the rest of the roster. Has anyone thought that maybe they're having Reigns look more dominant as a way to introduce Dean's character to the audience? That the end game isn't really to have Reigns looking the best but having the audience glued to their seats for whenever Dean picks up a microphone. That whenever Dean Ambrose has a match the audience is going to pay attention to him the most to see what craziness Ambrose does this time. Because if anyone is having character development in The Shield it's Dean Ambrose. Also making Seth the peacemaker is also setting him up nicely as a baby face. The audience is becoming more sympathetic towards him because he's the only one in the group without an ego and everyone likes a good underdog. This is what I see happening on my screen. Maybe it would do some people some good instead of focusing on the one thing that they don't like is to stand back and look at the big picture.


----------



## jamal.

I don't know why but I can imagine Ambrose physically fighting a huge ass snake like Brian Pillman was fighting with that big ass pencil.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

jamal. said:


> I don't know why but I can imagine Ambrose physically fighting a huge ass snake like Brian Pillman was fighting with that big ass pencil.


Nah animal abuse isn't pg. Love the link though.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

NeyNey said:


>


Sweet Jesus :banderas


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> The words "Death Note" called to me. Possibly the best psychological manga ever. Have you watched the live-action movies, Bunny?
> 
> Liar Game is also pretty good
> 
> I grew up on Yu Yu Hakusho, along with Flame of Recca and Rurouni Kenshin. It's a fun anime
> 
> On topic, I love Rollins's work, and I'm really really hoping he doesn't get overlooked in the main event. He has the ability to get people's attention when he's allowed to shine, and he's been great on promos, especially lately.
> 
> *pops back out until I've watched SD*



I thought the live action movies where good compared to other movies of that genre (I ususally hate live action movies). But it can never beat the original show though. 

Liar game (Y) I love Rurouni kenshin!! Really they don't make anime's like the ones in the good old days.


I agree with you on Rollins, I hope that he won't be booked like previous high flyers. His mic skills have definitely been improving.




Calahart said:


> Eh Reigns wasn't too cringeworthy. I don't have near the expectations of him that I would of Rollins or (most of all) Ambrose. I :lmao at his loathing for snakes. It's funny. Right after I did a fan art of Ambrose and the snake I find out that he actually doesn't like them. :lol I love that he brought that out in his promo. Probably things he just begs for the opportunity to say. It felt so legit.


Calahart will you please share your fan art with us?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Shield number 2 on wwe.com powerrankings... they don't mean much but still >:^(


----------



## TheFranticJane

Good promo by Reigns on Smackdown. Is his delivery perfect yet? Perhaps not. But you can't deny that he a real enthusiasm and goes out there and does his best. At the moment, I'd say his mic skills are pretty damn good for where he is at the time being, and I thought he showed flourishes of real talent in his delivery.
It wasn't a bad promo at all.


----------



## Srdjan99

That video of Roberts and Ambrose is just.... Sweeeettt


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, plus Cole basically put the idea in our heads that Reigns "victory" put an end to whatever cracks were brewing. It's an acknowledgement that Reigns isn't ready for his singles push at this point and therefore they need to let Ambrose and Rollins continue to protect him.
> 
> I just hope that they don't let Ambrose and Rollins fall off the way-side once Reigns is ready, but I wouldn't put it past the WWE to do so.
> 
> I'm really worried because I cannot even remember the last time Ambrose and Rollins picked up a pin ... Can anyone else?


Great performance by Michael Cole last night on Smackdown because he was able to convince even an IWC fan that The Shield breakup storyline is over. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but the breakup is still coming. Ambrose reactions to Reigns during Reigns time on the mic. Reigns looking at Ambrose when he made the comment about Jake Roberts. Even Reigns tagging himself into the match. It was still there. The Royal Rumble is coming soon and unless Ambrose or Reigns isn't in the rumble (maybe they get an undercard match and sometimes the undercard guys aren't in the rumble) expect something between The Shield guys to happen then.


----------



## Eulonzo

Badass picture.


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> Great performance by Michael Cole last night on Smackdown because he was able to convince even an IWC fan that The Shield breakup storyline is over. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but the breakup is still coming. Ambrose reactions to Reigns during Reigns time on the mic. Reigns looking at Ambrose when he made the comment about Jake Roberts. Even Reigns tagging himself into the match. It was still there. The Royal Rumble is coming soon and unless Ambrose or Reigns isn't in the rumble (maybe they get an undercard match and sometimes the undercard guys aren't in the rumble) expect something between The Shield guys to happen then.


Of course, the breakup is gonna happen. Just not as soon as it was. 

Plus, the commentators are the ones in control of putting over storylines and wrestlers. It's their job. They're the ones really telling us what to expect short term. I listen to them very closely because that really helps me predict what's coming. 

If there's a planned feud, the commentators sell the long-term implication of a match. If it's just a throwaway last minute booking, they talk about things that sell other stuff because they don't want people to look into things that deeply. 

If Coles said that The Shield breakup is effectively over and that they're in sync, then I'll take his word over whatever conjecture my mind would cook up  That's the story they want fans to believe at this point and the swerve isn't anytime soon. Otherwise the closing moments would've sold it different. Instead of a clear-cut statement, there would've been a question mark. 

Of course, I'm probably reading way too much into this because I'm really bored right now and have nothing better to do then post about the WWE online.


----------



## PUNKY

i don't get all the hate about reigns in the promo on smackdown  yeah he obviously isn't as good as ambrose on the mic but to me it seemed quite good apart from the bit when he screamed raaaaaw :lmao ambrose talking about the snake "if that snake was here now i'd choke it out,how is it even legal to own a 10 ft python in this country":lmao:lmao:lmao and seth playing the peacemaker :angel.
anybody see in the match when reigns got got hit by billy gunn. after he was thrown out of the ring he was saying something about his forehead to the other two, think he legit got smacked in the face by him by accident obviously. loved the match apart from the little botch with the spear but oh well least it was a win.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Eulonzo said:


> Badass picture.


He always looks badass.

Man the camera work was shitty during the opening match,thank god they fixed it. 

Roman looked really tired on sd . Anybody who says the promo was cringeworthy 










Roman wasn't that bad, his old skool RAAAAAWWWW made me :lol though. Sethie proving he can be decent talker when he wants to :banderas. Dean and his loathing of snakes was hilarious




























The match was good, I was happy to see them win as a unit. Jbl's comment: "dean won't stop talking in there" :lmao its true, that's why I love him I guess.











DAT SWAGG MOMENT :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> Calahart will you please share your fan art with us?





Spoiler: the image is big enough to warrant a spoiler IMO

















Reaper Jones said:


> Of course, the breakup is gonna happen. Just not as soon as it was.
> 
> Plus, the commentators are the ones in control of putting over storylines and wrestlers. It's their job. They're the ones really telling us what to expect short term. I listen to them very closely because that really helps me predict what's coming.
> 
> If there's a planned feud, the commentators sell the long-term implication of a match. If it's just a throwaway last minute booking, they talk about things that sell other stuff because they don't want people to look into things that deeply.
> 
> If Coles said that The Shield breakup is effectively over and that they're in sync, then I'll take his word over whatever conjecture my mind would cook up  That's the story they want fans to believe at this point and the swerve isn't anytime soon. Otherwise the closing moments would've sold it different. Instead of a clear-cut statement, there would've been a question mark.
> 
> Of course, I'm probably reading way too much into this because I'm really bored right now and have nothing better to do then post about the WWE online.


Maybe it is reading too much into it. Maybe it isn't. I do the same thing with commentary. I think a lot of what they spew out is stupid, but when they mention certain key things like "The cracks", I start to put it more into consideration.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: the image is big enough to warrant a spoiler IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is reading too much into it. Maybe it isn't. I do the same thing with commentary. I think a lot of what they spew out is stupid, but when they mention certain key things like "The cracks", I start to put it more into consideration.


omg that's so beautiful :mark: thanks for sharing

Meh I stopped taking commentary seriously a long time ago.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> omg that's so beautiful :mark: thanks for sharing
> 
> Meh I stopped taking commentary seriously a long time ago.


Thank you! 

Yeah most of commentary is just rediculous. I even don't take the hints they give all too seriously, but I do feel it's their way of letting people have an idea of how things are going to turn out.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

It's hard for Reigns sometimes because he gets harsh criticism. In a way the 'E set themselves up for a fall putting him next to Rollins and Ambrose because they are both so damn good at their respective areas of ring work and promos and whilst it's in the favour of Reigns to work alongside them, on the job/spot training, but he's also up against his biggest rivals/competitors at the same time. Such a catch 22. 

For me regarding Reigns' promo - like I said in my spoiler post - he shouted it and he didn't need to. Once he's mastered the art of the delivery he will fine. You can see that with Rollins. He seems to have to started to understand how to add emphasis at the right times and slow his speech, be clear etc and it's working in his favour because his work on Smackdown and Piper's Pit was some of the best promo stuff I've seen from him.


----------



## Wynter

Seth staying flawless and always thinking as a team. Bless him lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's hard for Reigns sometimes because he gets harsh criticism. In a way the 'E set themselves up for a fall putting him next to Rollins and Ambrose because they are both so damn good at their respective areas of ring work and promos and whilst it's in the favour of Reigns to work alongside them, on the job/spot training, but he's also up against his biggest rivals/competitors at the same time. Such a catch 22.
> *
> For me regarding Reigns' promo - like I said in my spoiler post - he shouted it and he didn't need to. Once he's mastered the art of the delivery he will fine.* You can see that with Rollins. He seems to have to started to understand how to add emphasis at the right times and slow his speech, be clear etc and it's working in his favour because his work on Smackdown and Piper's Pit was some of the best promo stuff I've seen from him.


Agreed, especially with the bolded part. His promo on smackdown wasn't the best, but it could have been much much worse. Roman will only continue to learn. You don't learn without making mistakes. I'm not saying it's okay for Roman to just fuck up all the time, but he hasn't been doing that yet so at least as far as I'm concerned everything's gravy.


----------



## tbp82

Reaper Jones said:


> Of course, the breakup is gonna happen. Just not as soon as it was.
> 
> Plus, the commentators are the ones in control of putting over storylines and wrestlers. It's their job. They're the ones really telling us what to expect short term. I listen to them very closely because that really helps me predict what's coming.
> 
> If there's a planned feud, the commentators sell the long-term implication of a match. If it's just a throwaway last minute booking, they talk about things that sell other stuff because they don't want people to look into things that deeply.
> 
> If Coles said that The Shield breakup is effectively over and that they're in sync, then I'll take his word over whatever conjecture my mind would cook up  That's the story they want fans to believe at this point and the swerve isn't anytime soon. Otherwise the closing moments would've sold it different. Instead of a clear-cut statement, there would've been a question mark.
> 
> Of course, I'm probably reading way too much into this because I'm really bored right now and have nothing better to do then post about the WWE online.



JBL and Cole also talked about how it was such a huge week for Reigns with the wins over CM Punk and Billy Gunn. So that also could lead one to think that Reigns at least is heading places. I took Cole's commentary as a way to kinda lead people to believe that their is no dissension to make the moment in the rumble where at least Ambrose and Reigns get to go at it or eliminate the other seem more shocking.


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's hard for Reigns sometimes because he gets harsh criticism. In a way the 'E set themselves up for a fall putting him next to Rollins and Ambrose because they are both so damn good at their respective areas of ring work and promos and whilst it's in the favour of Reigns to work alongside them, on the job/spot training, but he's also up against his biggest rivals/competitors at the same time. Such a catch 22.
> 
> For me regarding Reigns' promo - like I said in my spoiler post - he shouted it and he didn't need to. Once he's mastered the art of the delivery he will fine. You can see that with Rollins. He seems to have to started to understand how to add emphasis at the right times and slow his speech, be clear etc and it's working in his favour because his work on Smackdown and Piper's Pit was some of the best promo stuff I've seen from him.


But, Reigns doesn't get "harsh criticism" in any other places other than this board. The overwhelming majority (even online) think he's doing a great job.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: the image is big enough to warrant a spoiler IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is reading too much into it. Maybe it isn't. I do the same thing with commentary. I think a lot of what they spew out is stupid, but when they mention certain key things like "The cracks", I start to put it more into consideration.


Awesome artwork btw  

Yeah. It's the power of suggestion thing and it works 20-30% of the time even if the rest of it is garbage. 

I worked in a sports channel and sat with the director who had the commentator's ear and about 10-20% of the time he would just throw in a line or two telling the commentator what particular aspect to highlight and which aspect to downplay. Something like this is even more paramount in a kayfabe environment where selling is everything. 

Another key example of this is that instead of selling Bryan vs Authority, now they're selling Bryan vs The Machine. At the same time, whenever Orton is involved, it's still The Authority and not The Machine. The key to take away from that is that Bryan's feud is against an imaginary evil that we're eventually going to have to stop relating back to HHH/Steph, but we can't/shouldn't do the same with Orton. 

So, commentary definitely sells or is at least used to sell what's going on. Whether people pick up on it or not depends on how good the commentators are.


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> He always looks badass.
> 
> Man the camera work was shitty during the opening match,thank god they fixed it.
> 
> Roman looked really tired on sd . Anybody who says the promo was cringeworthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman wasn't that bad, his old skool RAAAAAWWWW made me :lol though. Sethie proving he can be decent talker when he wants to :banderas. Dean and his loathing of snakes was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The match was good, I was happy to see them win as a unit. Jbl's comment: "dean won't stop talking in there" :lmao its true, that's why I love him I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT SWAGG MOMENT :clap


I missed this post the first time. Thanks for sharing those. Especially the gifs of Dean's snake-hate. Had me :lmao on the inside. I don't hate snakes, but I'm definitely nervous around them.



Reaper Jones said:


> Awesome artwork btw
> 
> Yeah. It's the power of suggestion thing and it works 20-30% of the time even if the rest of it is garbage.
> 
> I worked in a sports channel and sat with the director who had the commentator's ear and about 10-20% of the time he would just throw in a line or two telling the commentator what particular aspect to highlight and which aspect to downplay. Something like this is even more paramount in a kayfabe environment where selling is everything.
> 
> Another key example of this is that instead of selling Bryan vs Authority, now they're selling Bryan vs The Machine. At the same time, whenever Orton is involved, it's still The Authority and not The Machine. The key to take away from that is that Bryan's feud is against an imaginary evil that we're eventually going to have to stop relating back to HHH/Steph, but we can't/shouldn't do the same with Orton.
> 
> So, commentary definitely sells or is at least used to sell what's going on. Whether people pick up on it or not depends on how good the commentators are.


Thanks!

It's no wonder you're so insightful in your posts. You've actually lived that type of environment first hand.

I never really thought about it like that with the whole use of the terms "Authority" and "Machine". Very interesting. It's always nice to try and peel layers off the onion even if they might not be there. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I missed this post the first time. Thanks for sharing those. Especially the gifs of Dean's snake-hate. Had me :lmao on the inside. I don't hate snakes, but I'm definitely nervous around them.


I think snakes are beautiful, but I don't think they are great pets they are wild animals after all. Your welcome, Dean made me :lol the entire promo and match


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I think snakes are beautiful, but I don't think they are great pets they are wild animals after all. Your welcome, Dean made me :lol the entire promo and match


I can admire images of snakes, but being next to a live one? I feel at least a little nervous even if the snake is in a tank of some sort and can't get to me. I held a baby snake ONCE and it shat in my hand. Never again. :no:

Dean's just that great of an entertainer. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

The only good snake is a handbag.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Snakes are adorable little creatures. I don't know why anyone would dislike them. They don't bother anyone, they're just happy to slither about and curl up on a branch. When I'm playing with our snake Rocky, the little guy just curls up on my lap and lets me stroke his head. He's a real sweetheart 
But then, I've always had an affinity for them.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth staying flawless and always thinking as a team. Bless him lol


the peacemaker and the guy with the in ring ability. he's like the youngest brother out of three trying to look out for each other. he's been decent lately in his promos. improving:clap


----------



## DareDevil

TheVipersGirl said:


> the peacemaker and the guy with the in ring ability. he's like the youngest brother out of three trying to look out for each other. he's been decent lately in his promos. improving:clap


Well, he is the youngest, Roman is the oldest and Dean is the middle child.


----------



## Divine Arion

Great match on SD. Was wondering if we were actually going to get an NAO teamup with Punk. I do have to agree with those saying the camera shots are really odd on SD. Is that to differentiate a style between that and Raw? I don't watch NXT but perhaps they do it there as well? Regardless, I don't think there was anything wrong with the promo but each to his own. I liked that Reigns did something a little different and didn't find it pandering. Always love Rollins being the peacekeeper of the group and Ambrose was great with his snake hatred. I don't hate snakes personally. I live out in the countryside so they're like the norm for me. But I will admit if I was near one that large, I'd probably be nervous. I'm intrigued to see what Raw will bring. 

By the way, very lovely artwork Calahart! Do you have a DeviantArt page or a place you have more uploaded? I would like to see more.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> Great match on SD. Was wondering if we were actually going to get an NAO teamup with Punk. I do have to agree with those saying the camera shots are really odd on SD. Is that to differentiate a style between that and Raw? I don't watch NXT but perhaps they do it there as well? Regardless, I don't think there was anything wrong with the promo but each to his own. I liked that Reigns did something a little different and didn't find it pandering. Always love Rollins being the peacekeeper of the group and Ambrose was great with his snake hatred. I don't hate snakes personally. I live out in the countryside so they're like the norm for me. But I will admit if I was near one that large, I'd probably be nervous. I'm intrigued to see what Raw will bring.
> 
> By the way, very lovely artwork Calahart! Do you have a DeviantArt page or a place you have more uploaded? I would like to see more.


I don't mess with deviant art anymore although I feel tempted to try again sometimes. I have a link to my twitter in my siggy. I post mostly art in there. I post on tumblr too, but my twitter is cleaner.



Spoiler: Dean be mackin' on Seth's man.



Such a whore.
















I guess dean loves when people say that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: Dean be mackin' on Seth's man.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess dean loves when people say that.


It looked like Dean was going for another kiss in the top gif but the camera man cut away :frustrate

Now he's rubbing his head all over Roman like an adorable cat. Awww they are so brotherly. When they spilt I'm going to miss the bromance. There's really none of that left in wrestling anymore.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> Great match on SD. Was wondering if we were actually going to get an NAO teamup with Punk. I do have to agree with those saying the camera shots are really odd on SD. Is that to differentiate a style between that and Raw? I don't watch NXT but perhaps they do it there as well? Regardless, I don't think there was anything wrong with the promo but each to his own. I liked that Reigns did something a little different and didn't find it pandering. Always love Rollins being the peacekeeper of the group and Ambrose was great with his snake hatred. I don't hate snakes personally. I live out in the countryside so they're like the norm for me. But I will admit if I was near one that large, I'd probably be nervous. I'm intrigued to see what Raw will bring.
> 
> By the way, very lovely artwork Calahart! Do you have a DeviantArt page or a place you have more uploaded? I would like to see more.


Nah they just fucked up this sd, I think there was something wrong with the microphones on commentary too because at some point it was really quiet for like 5 minutes or so (wich is a good thing).

Those bromance gifs :mark: so cute


----------



## charsace

JoMoxRKO said:


> Im sorry but Roman Reings has WAYYY more future potential than Ambrose.... hes already better in the ring so all he has to do is continue working on his Mic skills and he will be next in line to Main Event.


Reigns isn't a better in ring worker than Dean. Dean right now works like a classic heel who doesn't do big moves, but takes big bumps. Reigns is a superman punch and spear, that's it.


----------



## Divine Arion

psycho bunny said:


> Nah they just fucked up this sd, I think there was something wrong with the microphones on commentary too because at some point it was really quiet for like 5 minutes or so (wich is a good thing).
> 
> Those bromance gifs :mark: so cute


Ah okay, that would make sense. Just me thinking too much into things lol. I thought something was off with the commentary. 

Agreed about the gifs. They're really great. Thank you to those taking the time to work on them. Wouldn't have a clue on how to make them lol. 

Thanks for the info, Calahart. I'll check out your stuff. I get you about DA. I post my cosplay pics there but don't really mingle much on there like I used to.


----------



## tbp82

charsace said:


> Reigns isn't a better in ring worker than Dean. Dean right now works like a classic heel who doesn't do big moves, but takes big bumps. Reigns is a superman punch and spear, that's it.


sometimes I think I'm not watching the same shows as everyone else because I thought I ve seen Reigns do belly to belly suplexes, bearhugs, chinlocks, stomps, jumping clothslines, jumping elbow drops, punches, and clubbing blows


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> Ah okay, that would make sense. Just me thinking too much into things lol. I thought something was off with the commentary.
> 
> Agreed about the gifs. They're really great. Thank you to those taking the time to work on them. Wouldn't have a clue on how to make them lol.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Calahart. I'll check out your stuff. I get you about DA. I post my cosplay pics there but don't really mingle much on there like I used to.


Most of the time I take the gifs from tumblr, the gif in my sig is one I made as you can see, not that good :lol. You have cosplay pics, can you please share a link? I love watching cosplay pics.


----------



## Divine Arion

psycho bunny said:


> Most of the time I take the gifs from tumblr, the gif in my sig is one I made as you can see, not that good :lol. You have cosplay pics, can you please share a link? I love watching cosplay pics.



Haha it's better than me, pyscho bunny. I think they're fine. I'd be derping up that program like you wouldn't believe lol. 

Here's my DA page: http://divinearion.deviantart.com/. It's the same user name as this site.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> Haha it's better than me, pyscho bunny. I think they're fine. I'd be derping up that program like you wouldn't believe lol.
> 
> Here's my DA page: http://divinearion.deviantart.com/. It's the same user name as this site.


:lol

Thanks for sharing your pics are great, the resident evil pics are badass :mark:. It's the first time I see someone cosplaying the nostalgia critic made me :lol I like his reviews.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

:yum:


----------



## Kratosx23

Lariatoh! said:


> Tyrion, we could argue that Ambrose can afford to take the pinfalls becaus of how good he is. Reigns can't.he needs to be protected. Ambrose is that type of talent that is like Jericho, he's teflon at the moment.
> 
> I don't disagree with anything you are saying right now, I'm just saying that Ambrose can brush the losses off, where someone as green as Rigns cannot.


Except he can't afford to take the pinfalls yet because he's a nobody, he doesn't have Jericho status. He needs credibility FIRST, then he can be built up to being a star, THEN he can take the pinfalls. Fans take winners seriously, if you're a loser, you're never gonna become a star and you're never gonna be able to get to a Jericho type level where you can shake off losses. Look at Punk, he started in 2006 and wasn't at Jericho status until 2012 because he lost all the time until the year prior.

And frankly, I'm sick of this idea in wrestling that the good guys always have to be punished and the bad ones need to be protected. Whatever happened to protecting the guy who was the BEST? If Reigns sucks so hard that people lose interest in him as a talent after a few losses, he doesn't DESERVE to be pushed.


----------



## Divine Arion

psycho bunny said:


> :lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pics are great, the resident evil pics are badass :mark:. It's the first time I see someone cosplaying the nostalgia critic made me :lol I like his reviews.


Aww thank you! I appreciate that. Oh wow a fellow NC fan! Very nice! Digging that gif you posted too. XD


Speaking of DA, found some neat wallpapers for you Shield fans while doing a search. Links include some individual and group ones. 

http://xfadextoxneonx3.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#

http://billperifanopoulos.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> Aww thank you! I appreciate that. Oh wow a fellow NC fan! Very nice! Digging that gif you posted too. XD
> 
> 
> Speaking of DA, found some neat wallpapers for you Shield fans while doing a search. Links include some individual and group ones.
> 
> http://xfadextoxneonx3.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#
> 
> http://billperifanopoulos.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0


Thank you you are always welcome to join the thirst








The one link you posted with the I'm a sic guy picture is awesome *clicks and saves*

I just finished watching the latest nc review, I laughed so hard I woke my parents :lol.


----------



## DareDevil

WUZZZUUUPPPP PEOPLE!! How you doing?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> WUZZZUUUPPPP PEOPLE!! How you doing?













I'm a bit in a weird mood, how are you?


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I'm a bit in a weird mood, how are you?


Why, what's wrong? I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Why, what's wrong? I'm a bit tired.


I'm starting to get like really active and its in the middle of the night here :lol How come your tired, tough day?


----------



## Ace

Don't like how things are going down... Ambrose and Rollins are much better than Reigns...


----------



## Deptford

I'm going away for a week on vacation w.o internet tomorrow morning. You guys can start celebrating i guess


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> I'm starting to get like really active and its in the middle of the night here :lol How come your tired, tough day?


Yeah, you could say that, I slept like at 2 am and woke up, well my mom and sis woke me up to take care of my niece like at 7 am so. oh it's midnight over there? Oh yeah you live in the UK right?



Deptford said:


> I'm going away for a week on vacation w.o internet tomorrow morning. You guys can start celebrating i guess


NOOOOO! Wait, celebrating what?


----------



## Odo

Not sure if this has been asked previously, but when the shield do split, what kind of attire can you see them wearing?


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, you could say that, I slept like at 2 am and woke up, well my mom and sis woke me up to take care of my niece like at 7 am so. oh it's midnight over there? Oh yeah you live in the UK right?
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO! Wait, celebrating what?


celebrating me gone i guess idk  
I am a self conscious motherfuckerrrr


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think that Dean Ambrose is the only one who can "tell" the story, he's sells The Shield.
I want to see more things about The Shield to see the craziness that Dean will do/say.:cheer
I like Seth Rollins, I am happy to see him, but I do not get curious about what he will do/say 
Roman Reigns, I do not care about him, I feel nothing when I see/hear him.:$


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think that Dean Ambrose is the only one who can "tell" the story, he's sells The Shield.
> I want to see more things about The Shield to see the craziness that Dean will do/say.
> I like Seth Rollins, I am happy to see him, but I do not get curious about what he will do/say
> Roman Reigns, I do not care about him, I feel nothing when I see/hear him.


That's kind of what I felt about Roman at first, the only one that had me and still has me interested is Dean, Seth has amazing matches, but I came up to warm up to Roman, maybe because he's been improving a lot lately, but yeah I get how you feel.



Deptford said:


> celebrating me gone i guess idk
> I am a self conscious motherfuckerrrr


Don't say that!


----------



## Divine Arion

psycho bunny said:


> Thank you you are always welcome to join the thirst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one link you posted with the I'm a sic guy picture is awesome *clicks and saves*
> 
> I just finished watching the latest nc review, I laughed so hard I woke my parents :lol.












It's honestly refreshing to have a friendly environment that you can discuss wrestling. Looking forward to more discussions with you all. 

I love the Critic. I really would love to meet Doug at a convention someday. 

To Canelo's comment, 

I've been thinking about this as well. It's going to be odd seeing them in attire outside what they have now. Unless two stay together I see the tactical attire disappearing in exchange for trunks and tights. Would be interesting to see if they use any of their FCW looks.


----------



## Deptford

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Don't say that!


okiee :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> WUZZZUUUPPPP PEOPLE!! How you doing?











Hi.

IT'S 5PM AND I JUST WOKE UP I FEEL AMAZING! YOU??




psycho bunny said:


> :yum:











If I were trying to poor milk into my bowl of cereal this would be me after seeing that.



SubZero3:16 said:


> It looked like Dean was going for another kiss in the top gif but the camera man cut away :frustrate
> 
> Now he's rubbing his head all over Roman like an adorable cat. Awww they are so brotherly. When they spilt I'm going to miss the bromance. There's really none of that left in wrestling anymore.


I hope the bromance is always there even when they become bitter enemeies. Said it a million times, but I hope that those three always wind up having something to do with each other.



psycho bunny said:


> Most of the time I take the gifs from tumblr, the gif in my sig is one I made as you can see, not that good :lol. You have cosplay pics, can you please share a link? I love watching cosplay pics.


I tend to do the same thing. I may alter their size or something, but I don't know how to make my own.



Divine Arion said:


> Haha it's better than me, pyscho bunny. I think they're fine. I'd be derping up that program like you wouldn't believe lol.
> 
> Here's my DA page: http://divinearion.deviantart.com/. It's the same user name as this site.


NICE! I can tell this is definitely something you're passionate about. I want Jill's S.T.A.R.S. uniform so bad. I have a S.T.A.R.S. iron-on patch, but that's it. :lol



Divine Arion said:


> Aww thank you! I appreciate that. Oh wow a fellow NC fan! Very nice! Digging that gif you posted too. XD
> 
> 
> Speaking of DA, found some neat wallpapers for you Shield fans while doing a search. Links include some individual and group ones.
> 
> http://xfadextoxneonx3.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#
> 
> 
> http://billperifanopoulos.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0


Thanks for sharing. *sifts through*



Canelo said:


> Not sure if this has been asked previously, but when the shield do split, what kind of attire can you see them wearing?


It has been brought up a couple of times. No one can be sure. It's possible that they'll go to trunks or some other kind of ring-wear. I can't really picture them in trunks after being in shield gear for so long. :lol


----------



## Deptford

is everyone here on different time zones? :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> is everyone here on different time zones? :lol


Yup, I live on the central zone of US..


----------



## CALΔMITY

I dunno how many people are in my time zone or not. :lol Yeah, Vic's central. I'm on da west side.

I works graveyard, though, so I'm supposed to wake up later in the day. I wasn't planning on getting up at 5pm, though.


----------



## Deptford

lol cala I'm suppose to work graveyards next month from 9 to 6. is it bad?? :-o 

I'm in central too, Devil, woo!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> is everyone here on different time zones? :lol


Well here's the thing. It's the world wide web and this is a public forum. Some of us like myself aren't even American.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Deptford said:


> lol cala I'm suppose to work graveyards next month from 9 to 6. is it bad?? :-o
> 
> I'm in central too, Devil, woo!


You get more tweaker weirdos and drunks than usual, but that's about it. My store is busy during the day, but it's kinda slow at night. It's mostly about whether or not you're able to completely flip your lifestyle around. I had to do it in two days. Good thing you have a bit of time.


Where are you from, Subzero?


----------



## Divine Arion

Calahart said:


> NICE! I can tell this is definitely something you're passionate about. I want Jill's S.T.A.R.S. uniform so bad. I have a S.T.A.R.S. iron-on patch, but that's it. :lol
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. *sifts through*


Thanks! Cosplaying is definitely a great experience. The outfit is fairly easy to get together. I got most of things from the waist down at military surplus store and the beret off of Ebay. Though I had to get the shirt and shoulder pads commissioned. I'm not very good at sewing lol. I really want to make some props like the herbs and FA spray lol. 

And you're welcome for the wallpapers. There are others on DA but those ones really stood out the most.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> Thanks! Cosplaying is definitely a great experience. The outfit is fairly easy to get together. I got most of things from the waist down at military surplus store and the beret off of Ebay. Though I had to get the shirt and shoulder pads commissioned. I'm not very good at sewing lol. I really want to make some props like the herbs and FA spray lol.
> 
> And you're welcome for the wallpapers. There are others on DA but those ones really stood out the most.


Cool beans! I don't know how to sew either or else I'd make my own stuff for cosplay too. I've had this idea floating around in my head where (if I had the resources and got into a bit of shape) I'd cosplay a fem-Ambrose. Fembrose? Idunno. :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

Calahart said:


> Cool beans! I don't know how to sew either or else I'd make my own stuff for cosplay too. I've had this idea floating around in my head where (if I had the resources and got into a bit of shape) I'd cosplay a fem-Ambrose. Fembrose? Idunno. :lol


You should go for it! I would love to do a genderbend Shield group myself. I have no idea which member I would do though lol. I need to find more female friends that watch wrestling to do this. Heck a genderbend and regular all male group would be badass lol. You don't see much wrestling cosplay though a friend of mine actually cosplays as the Rock. He totes around a replica belt, does the People's Eyebrow and will cut a promo on people if they want lol.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> lol cala I'm suppose to work graveyards next month from 9 to 6. is it bad?? :-o
> 
> I'm in central too, Devil, woo!


Hmmm, now I wonder in which central state you live in.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> You should go for it! I would love to do a genderbend Shield group myself. I have no idea which member I would do though lol. I need to find more female friends that watch wrestling to do this. Heck a genderbend and regular all male group would be badass lol. You don't see much wrestling cosplay though a friend of mine actually cosplays as the Rock. He totes around a replica belt, does the People's Eyebrow and will cut a promo on people if they want lol.


That's amazing! haha
My roommate cosplays homestuck characters every now and again, but she doesn't go to cons all too often. I've actually cosplayed as Gamzee from homestuck once or twice, but I have no pics.

I'm tempted to start a gym membership once this laptop is paid off so maybe after I hit the weights for a while and tone up I'll get me some Dean gear.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well here's the thing. It's the world wide web and this is a public forum. Some of us like myself aren't even American.


:side:


DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Hmmm, now I wonder in which central state you live in.


uhuh yeah, I live in... Alabama... lol it's pretty uninteresting. WBU??


----------



## Evolution

Let's try and keep it on topic ladies plz.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cosplay talk about being fem-brose is kind....of....on topic.



Spoiler: okay fine


----------



## Arya Dark

*Stay on topic please. If you want to talk about Jill Valentine cosplay outfits I suggest you make a thread in the Anything section.  Or you can PM Shepard about it, he may have one.*


----------



## CALΔMITY

KAY!


I found these just now. They'd make awesome icons on here actually.


----------



## DareDevil

Booo, alright, some on topic discussion... Hmm?? What to say, OH I KNOW! Do you guys think that Dean really hates snakes? I mean I do.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I read somewhere that he actually doesn't like snakes. It was third-party information, but like I said before his promo just seemed so legit.


----------



## Divine Arion

I apologize, I didn't mean to go off topic. Will be more careful in the future. 

To contribute, how about a Dean Ambrose related article:

http://www.daytoncitypaper.com/bringing-it-back-home/

Originally posted via dean-ambrose.net. Didn't see it posted here so hopefully it's new. 

Will try to rummage for some articles on Reigns and Rollins too.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> I apologize, I didn't mean to go off topic. Will be more careful in the future.
> 
> To contribute, how about a Dean Ambrose related article:
> 
> http://www.daytoncitypaper.com/bringing-it-back-home/
> 
> Originally posted via dean-ambrose.net. Didn't see it posted here so hopefully it's new.
> 
> Will try to find rummage for some articles on Reigns and Rollins too.


I'm bad about not realizing I'm going off topic until I'm warned about it. Especially if the topic is something I'm really into. :lol

Hmm that specific article wasn't posted, but the interview it was centered around was. It was still nice to read it again.

Yess go find us some delicious articles. :mark:

In the mean time...


----------



## Frantics

damn, its amazing, when you work almost 7 days of the week and can't find anytime to come on here, then i come on here and i see alot of unread pages ^^, which made me happy, oh i love this thread , also i heard that Ambrose actually had a snake as his pet, but you know that was just a rumor. So how are all you fine ladies and gents doing?


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> I'm bad about not realizing I'm going off topic until I'm warned about it. Especially if the topic is something I'm really into. :lol
> 
> Hmm that specific article wasn't posted, but the interview it was centered around was. It was still nice to read it again.
> 
> Yess go find us some delicious articles. :mark:
> 
> In the mean time...


Haha, Dean broke Randy's heart. :bh:



Frantics said:


> damn, its amazing, when you work almost 7 days of the week and can't find anytime to come on here, then i come on here and i see alot of unread pages ^^, which made me happy, oh i love this thread , also i heard that Ambrose actually had a snake as his pet, but you know that was just a rumor. So how are all you fine ladies and gents doing?


Ughh, I could NOT have a snake as a pet even if I got paid, I mean I can't even look at a snake without getting sweaty palms and ticklish feet, It feels horrible, I mean, when the Snake segment happened, I was cringing ans marking out at the same time, that felt really weird, Dean strikes me as the type of guy that likes wild/dangerous animals, but who knows, he could have a corgi.


----------



## Deptford

I think Dean prolly has a corgi


----------



## Deptford

byee shield thread ppl see you next week!


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, you could say that, I slept like at 2 am and woke up, well my mom and sis woke me up to take care of my niece like at 7 am so. oh it's midnight over there? Oh yeah you live in the UK right?



I live in Belgium, but its close to the uk 

@ deptford good trip you will be missed!!

@ calahart, your gifs with those devil heads are so cool :lol


Its so difficult to stay on topic, because you guys are so cool and we have so much in common. But I'll do my best in the future.

to go back on topic, look what I found so cool :mark:


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Divine Arion said:


> It's honestly refreshing to have a friendly environment that you can discuss wrestling. Looking forward to more discussions with you all.
> 
> I love the Critic. I really would love to meet Doug at a convention someday.
> 
> To Canelo's comment,
> 
> I've been thinking about this as well. It's going to be odd seeing them in attire outside what they have now. Unless two stay together I see the tactical attire disappearing in exchange for trunks and tights. Would be interesting to see if they use any of their FCW looks.


i like you already :mark: I wish I could go to those cool conventions, they don't do that in my country. 

The day I would see dean in trunks again.. my dark side will be unleashed then


----------



## JacqSparrow

I live in Asia, so I think I'm on a different time zone from most of you. I typically rely on Deanambrose.net's uploads cos we get Raw and Smackdown so late over here.

Dean's rage over the snake incident was fascinatingly hilarious. I'm loving all the psycho Ambrose we've been getting lately. If he really does hate snakes, then I applaud him for doing that Raw segment with a smile, considering what it did to him :lol I don't really mind snakes so much--I've handled a few. 

Seth's "Go Team!" approach was adorable. Once he officially turns face, people are going to eat him up.

Roman, you needn't shout :lol Stick the whole "strong, silent" thing--it works so much better.

Nice seeing the boys back on track on SD! They were great! :cheer And the bromance was just...awww. Dean really was like a cat.

Caly, your fanart is lovely! And Deptford, enjoy yourself!  

Bunny, those are awesome! Is it weird that I still find Two-Face Seth attractive? 

And I just want Dean to start wearing his leather jacket again (and corgis! I love corgis! Dean+corgi would be excellent! :lol)


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> I live in Asia, so I think I'm on a different time zone from most of you. I typically rely on Deanambrose.net's uploads cos we get Raw and Smackdown so late over here.
> 
> Dean's rage over the snake incident was fascinatingly hilarious. I'm loving all the psycho Ambrose we've been getting lately. If he really does hate snakes, then I applaud him for doing that Raw segment with a smile, considering what it did to him :lol I don't really mind snakes so much--I've handled a few.
> 
> Seth's "Go Team!" approach was adorable. Once he officially turns face, people are going to eat him up.
> 
> Roman, you needn't shout :lol Stick the whole "strong, silent" thing--it works so much better.
> 
> Nice seeing the boys back on track on SD! They were great! :cheer And the bromance was just...awww. Dean really was like a cat.
> 
> Caly, your fanart is lovely! And Deptford, enjoy yourself!
> 
> Bunny, those are awesome! Is it weird that I still find Two-Face Seth attractive?
> 
> And I just want Dean to start wearing his leather jacket again (and corgis! I love corgis! Dean+corgi would be excellent! :lol)


Thanks, and no its not weird, i've seen some weirder shit in here trust me :lol. The raw and sd tapings that air here in my country are 3-4 weeks older then the ones that air on us network so I've got no other choice then to watch online. I've been born in the wrong part of the world :side: SD was indeed very great, I like it when they are a unit I will really miss them as a group.

This is probably very rude to ask, but are you a girl jacqsparrow?


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> I live in Belgium, but its close to the uk
> 
> @ deptford good trip you will be missed!!
> 
> *@ calahart, your gifs with those devil heads are so cool* :lol
> 
> 
> Its so difficult to stay on topic, because you guys are so cool and we have so much in common. But I'll do my best in the future.
> 
> to go back on topic, look what I found so cool :mark:


I'll PM ya about the devil heads. :lol

Yeah I saw those on tumblr. (God bless tumblr) I don't really feel like the Roman/Bane & Seth/Two-Face meshes fit as far as their personality goes, but as far as position within their stable it actually does kind of work. 



psycho bunny said:


> i like you already :mark: I wish I could go to those cool conventions, they don't do that in my country.
> 
> The day I would see dean in trunks again.. my dark side will be unleashed then


That gif makes me feel a little uneasy. :lelbrock

Anyway I still don't know how I'd feel about Ambrose just going back to trunks. For me it's either you start with trunks or no trunks at all. Only time will tell. :argh:



JacqSparrow said:


> I live in Asia, so I think I'm on a different time zone from most of you. I typically rely on Deanambrose.net's uploads cos we get Raw and Smackdown so late over here.
> 
> Dean's rage over the snake incident was fascinatingly hilarious. I'm loving all the psycho Ambrose we've been getting lately. If he really does hate snakes, then I applaud him for doing that Raw segment with a smile, considering what it did to him :lol I don't really mind snakes so much--I've handled a few.
> 
> Seth's "Go Team!" approach was adorable. Once he officially turns face, people are going to eat him up.
> 
> Roman, you needn't shout :lol Stick the whole "strong, silent" thing--it works so much better.
> 
> Nice seeing the boys back on track on SD! They were great! :cheer And the bromance was just...awww. Dean really was like a cat.
> 
> Caly, your fanart is lovely! And Deptford, enjoy yourself!
> 
> Bunny, those are awesome! Is it weird that I still find Two-Face Seth attractive?
> 
> And I just want Dean to start wearing his leather jacket again (and corgis! I love corgis! Dean+corgi would be excellent! :lol)


One thing someone said somewhere (about Dean smiling from the snake) made sense. The person said that a snake slithering on you like that, especially on your face, can be very tickle-inducing. It's entirely possible that the snake was just tickling him, but I refuse to believe that he wasn't at least smiling due to marking the fuck out either.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Does anyone else agree that Reigns - more than any of the others - needs to keep his Shield gear once they split? I'd also argue that he should keep the entrance through the crowd.

He's going to be a star, but to truly maximise his potential, I think we can all agree that he needs a certain image and aura. Ultimate Warrior had it. Goldberg had it. And look how big they were. It didn't matter that they were limited in the ring or on the mic, because of the image they conveyed, there are people who'll be fans of their for the rest of their lives.

Point is, despite how much I like Roman in the ring, and how impressed I am with his obvious improvements as a talker, the key is to paper over the cracks. Making him look generic, giving him a normal entrance and basically making him another generic face in a company full of them will do him a great disservice.

Out of the three of them, he's the one who needs the most shortcuts to become and stay a memorable, popular face.


----------



## jay321_01

Any Shield fans from the Philippines out there?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> I'll PM ya about the devil heads. :lol
> 
> Yeah I saw those on tumblr. (God bless tumblr) I don't really feel like the Roman/Bane & Seth/Two-Face meshes fit as far as their personality goes, but as far as position within their stable it actually does kind of work.
> 
> 
> That gif makes me feel a little uneasy. :lelbrock
> 
> Anyway I still don't know how I'd feel about Ambrose just going back to trunks. For me it's either you start with trunks or no trunks at all. Only time will tell. :argh:


God bless tumblr indeed, I think bane suits Roman but that's different for everyone I guess. I'm not to sure about the two-face comparison though. I like making people uneasy :side:. I wouldn't mind Ambrose being in trunks .



TheFranticJane said:


> Does anyone else agree that Reigns - more than any of the others - needs to keep his Shield gear once they split? I'd also argue that he should keep the entrance through the crowd.
> 
> He's going to be a star, but to truly maximise his potential, I think we can all agree that he needs a certain image and aura. Ultimate Warrior had it. Goldberg had it. And look how big they were. It didn't matter that they were limited in the ring or on the mic, because of the image they conveyed, there are people who'll be fans of their for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Point is, despite how much I like Roman in the ring, and how impressed I am with his obvious improvements as a talker, the key is to paper over the cracks. Making him look generic, giving him a normal entrance and basically making him another generic face in a company full of them will do him a great disservice.
> 
> Out of the three of them, he's the one who needs the most shortcuts to become and stay a memorable, popular face.


I agree with you on the entrance thing, but I wouldn't like it that they would hold him in his shield gear. They should just give him a unique make over, something that would fit his character.


----------



## SubZero3:16

TheFranticJane said:


> Does anyone else agree that Reigns - more than any of the others - needs to keep his Shield gear once they split? I'd also argue that he should keep the entrance through the crowd.
> 
> He's going to be a star, but to truly maximise his potential, I think we can all agree that he needs a certain image and aura. Ultimate Warrior had it. Goldberg had it. And look how big they were. It didn't matter that they were limited in the ring or on the mic, because of the image they conveyed, there are people who'll be fans of their for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Point is, despite how much I like Roman in the ring, and how impressed I am with his obvious improvements as a talker, the key is to paper over the cracks. Making him look generic, giving him a normal entrance and basically making him another generic face in a company full of them will do him a great disservice.
> 
> Out of the three of them, he's the one who needs the most shortcuts to become and stay a memorable, popular face.


The Shield gear is cool but the entrance has to go. You can tell that the guy is over hopping over the barriers all of the time. He has a hip injury from football days so that's why he's always so slow and careful getting over them unlike Seth and Dean.


----------



## Asenath

TheFranticJane said:


> Ultimate Warrior had it. Goldberg had it.


It's funny that you mention those two. The only memories I have of either of these guys is the lingering resentment over the millions of times they went over my faves, or found themselves working with people I loved and did it poorly. For me, Reigns does NOT want to follow in those footsteps.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

jay321_01 said:


> Any Shield fans from the Philippines out there?


Heya! Kamusta? Been a part of this forum for 3 months now. Welcome:cheer


----------



## TheFranticJane

Asenath said:


> It's funny that you mention those two. The only memories I have of either of these guys is the lingering resentment over the millions of times they went over my faves, or found themselves working with people I loved and did it poorly. For me, Reigns does NOT want to follow in those footsteps.


In terms of ring work and promo skills? You're right. Reigns can do a lot better.
My point is that, like those men, he is being given a big push but currently has quite a few limitations. The way past this is to make him as unique as possible to divert attention from this. Warrior's crazy face paint and Goldberg's intense entrance really helped a lot of fans ignore how dull they were in the ring.

Roman, however, is not dull. But still needs a leg-up when the Shield split so he doesn't get lost in the shuffle. I can think of nothing worse than him becoming a smiling, happy-go-lucky face with no gimmick apart from being a 'nice guy'. It didn't work for Evan Bourne, or Kofi Kingston, or any of the litany of wrestlers who've had no marketable personality.


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> In terms of ring work and promo skills? You're right. Reigns can do a lot better.
> My point is that, like those men, he is being given a big push but currently has quite a few limitations. The way past this is to make him as unique as possible to divert attention from this. Warrior's crazy face paint and Goldberg's intense entrance really helped a lot of fans ignore how dull they were in the ring.
> 
> Roman, however, is not dull. But still needs a leg-up when the Shield split so he doesn't get lost in the shuffle. I can think of nothing worse than him becoming a smiling, happy-go-lucky face with no gimmick apart from being a 'nice guy'. It didn't work for Evan Bourne, or Kofi Kingston, or any of the litany of wrestlers who've had no marketable personality.


Yeah as you said,Reigns is not dull he can always improve,, and yeah, I don't want Reigns becoming another Cena please, that would suck so bad.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Canelo said:


> Not sure if this has been asked previously, but when the shield do split, what kind of attire can you see them wearing?




























dean:

































roman:















]


----------



## CALΔMITY

I couldn't help myself. I just HAD to share before I went to bed. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> I couldn't help myself. I just HAD to share before I went to bed. :lol


Dean looks as if he's about to throw up in that gif :lol but it's so appropriate.

It's going to be so funny when Rollins and Reigns turn face how suddenly Cole is going to remember that Rollins was a former NXT champion that the crowd loved. That Reigns and the Usos are cousins and that Ambrose was that weird guy down in FCW who had an obsession with Regal.


----------



## THANOS

> A title unification match between WWE United States Champion Dean Ambrose and WWE Intercontinental Champion Big E Langston is likely for the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view next month.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


R.I.P. Ambrose's U.S. Title reign


----------



## Kratosx23

Because that meaningless belt was doing SO much for him. He should've never held it to begin with, he's better than that.


----------



## DareDevil

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because that meaningless belt was doing SO much for him. He should've never held it to begin with, he's better than that.


TRUTH! Dean would be so much better without it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dean would probably be best off without it. Though this makes me wonder what they've planned for The Shield at Mania.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I want them against the Wyatts but I have no idea how that's going to happen.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Dean would probably be best off without it. Though this makes me wonder what they've planned for The Shield at Mania.


IF that match happens Maybe Dean wins that match and It's a triple threat for the IC at Mania or maybe there some sorta DQ or countout where the titles don't get unified.


----------



## Asenath

You people are lunatics. That belt on Ambrose looks better than it has at any time in the last 5 years.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want them against the Wyatts but I have no idea how that's going to happen.



Would only work if The Shield protects this Machine that the Wyatts wanna tear down. But that is mostly Daniel Bryan's motivation, so with Bryan aligned with the Wyatts, I don't know how they'd go about doing a Shield vs Wyatts match at Mania. It's not looking too likely, and if the IC/US unification happens, then I don't see how they do the Shield triple threat at Mania either.

They could do Dean vs Roman but I don't think it's a Mania match. We'll see what happens in the Rumble and go from there I suppose.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Would only work if The Shield protects this Machine that the Wyatts wanna tear down. But that is mostly Daniel Bryan's motivation, so with Bryan aligned with the Wyatts, I don't know how they'd go about doing a Shield vs Wyatts match at Mania. It's not looking too likely, and if the IC/US unification happens, then I don't see how they do the Shield triple threat at Mania either.
> 
> They could do Dean vs Roman but I don't think it's a Mania match. We'll see what happens in the Rumble and go from there I suppose.


Why couldnt they do Shield Triple Threat at Mania because of the potential unification unless you're assuming Ambrose loses.


----------



## SubZero3:16

The only out of left field scenario I can see is that Bray wants to recruit more members and he tries to go after Punk but the shield interferes because as far as Dean is concerned Punk is his alone. I mean, crap, Vince had to have heard those pops in England over the altercation the two groups had in the ring. He had to have seen the WWE facebook page and Youtube channel with nearly everyone clamouring for a matchup. You mean to tell you have a guaranteed money maker match on your hands and you're going to pass on it because you think you know what the people really want? The WWE Universe IS telling you what they want. It's not like it's for the face of the company or any such shit. Just a show down between the two dominant factions in the WWE.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

tbp82 said:


> Why couldnt they do Shield Triple Threat at Mania because of the potential unification unless you're assuming Ambrose loses.


they could still do the triple threat if Ambrose were to win (which btw is really unlikely because Big E.)
Just do a same kinda match the way they had at WM 2000 with Angle-Jericho-Benoit. First fall for the US title, second fall for the IC title.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saw this best of Raw 2013 video posted on another thread and just :mark: -ed so hard. Amazing to see how much of an impact The Shield has had and no doubt will continue to have. MVPs of last year w/ Bryan, easily.


----------



## Kratosx23

Asenath said:


> You people are lunatics. That belt on Ambrose looks better than it has at any time in the last 5 years.


The champion constantly loses and never defends the title. That belt on Ambrose looks the SAME as it has at any time in the last 5 years.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> Why couldnt they do Shield Triple Threat at Mania because of the potential unification unless you're assuming Ambrose loses.



Ambrose is definitely losing if he faces Big E in a unification match. I'd rather have The Shield triple threat for the US title at Mania and let Big E have a strong IC run before doing the unification at a later ppv, preferably Summerslam.


----------



## tbp82

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ambrose is definitely losing if he faces Big E in a unification match. I'd rather have The Shield triple threat for the US title at Mania and let Big E have a strong IC run before doing the unification at a later ppv, preferably Summerslam.


I want Ambrose vs. Reigns for the US Title but the triple threat would be okay to. I love the wrestlemania 2000 match 2 out 3 falls both belts on the line.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have a question: 

Where was the U.S. title at Smackdown end?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The champion constantly loses and never defends the title. That belt on Ambrose looks the SAME as it has at any time in the last 5 years.


Although I agree with this on a literal standpoint, I also feel that it's a great storytelling device. (You think a heel, in general, cares about never defending their title? Let alone instances where he could cheat to even win it?) Right now Dean Ambrose believes he is the greatest singles champion there is because he hasn't lost his title yet. Non-title loss pin falls don't matter that much to him. Why should it? Still holding that belt on his crotch and/or maybe round his waist continually feeds his ego which is one of the reasons why the shield is falling apart.

I can picture Dean going for the intercontinental championship next especially if it gets unified with the US title.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> Although I agree with this on a literal standpoint, I also feel that it's a great storytelling device. (You think a heel, in general, cares about never defending their title? Let alone instances where he could cheat to even win it?) Right now Dean Ambrose believes he is the greatest singles champion there is because he hasn't lost his title yet. Non-title loss pin falls don't matter that much to him. Why should it? Still holding that belt on his crotch and/or maybe round his waist continually feeds his ego which is one of the reasons why the shield is falling apart.
> 
> I can picture Dean going for the intercontinental championship next especially if it gets unified with the US title.


Except that the US title is almost never brought up (I know it was this week so don't say it), some people even forget who the champion is. There's no story they're telling with it, it's just them being lazy with the US title like they always are. Nobody has done anything with that title since Miz and it makes no sense because Ambrose is the best talent in YEARS to be in possession of it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Except that the US title is almost never brought up, some people even forget who the champion is. There's no story they're telling with it, it's just them being lazy with the US title like they always are. Nobody has done anything with that title since Miz.


I think you missed my point. Forget being analytical about what the titles mean for a second and go a little deeper. The belt is giving Dean his ego boost. The belt itself makes no sense around Dean because he doesn't necessarily show patriotism or go around boasting that he does things for the States. However, as a group, the Shield seemed more elevated with themselves once they won their first batch of titles. Yeah sure, you could say it made more sense for Rollins and Reigns to be tag champs because they had the greater chemistry in tag matches. However, that's besides my point. Ambrose feels he's the baddest man alive because he's the only member of the shield to still hold a title. No matter how meaningless his title reign actually is, it means something to him. His ever-growing ego, due to being a champion, is one reason why the Shield is crumbling and so that's how the belt helps tell the story.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I disagree Cesaro was amazing as US Champion until the yodelling.


----------



## Kratosx23

Lariatoh! said:


> I disagree Cesaro was amazing as US Champion until the yodelling.


But nobody remembers anything from his reign, they just remember that he was the champion. When Miz was champion, you can actually recall specific things that he was doing. Ever since then, it's just been guys holding it. He felt like he was having an IC title reign rather than a US title reign.



Calahart said:


> I think you missed my point. Forget being analytical about what the titles mean for a second and go a little deeper. The belt is giving Dean his ego boost. The belt itself makes no sense around Dean because he doesn't necessarily show patriotism or go around boasting that he does things for the States. However, as a group, the Shield seemed more elevated with themselves once they won their first batch of titles. Yeah sure, you could say it made more sense for Rollins and Reigns to be tag champs because they had the greater chemistry in tag matches. However, that's besides my point. Ambrose feels he's the baddest man alive because he's the only member of the shield to still hold a title. No matter how meaningless his title reign actually is, it means something to him and so that's how the belt helps tell the story.


I guarantee you've thought about this more than WWE has.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guarantee you've thought about this more than WWE has.


Those are just the vibes I read off of Ambrose. :ambrose 

I know that the WWE has not had the most clever batch of writers as of late, but we were given the Shield. That's at least something. I doubt a new guy would have a whole lot of creative control, but despite what was written on paper Jon is owning his part in the play.


----------



## JacqSparrow

psycho bunny said:


> Thanks, and no its not weird, i've seen some weirder shit in here trust me :lol. The raw and sd tapings that air here in my country are 3-4 weeks older then the ones that air on us network so I've got no other choice then to watch online. I've been born in the wrong part of the world :side: SD was indeed very great, I like it when they are a unit I will really miss them as a group.
> 
> This is probably very rude to ask, but are you a girl jacqsparrow?


:lol It's ok! Yep, I'm a girl. 

As for Roman's gear, I agree with those say that he should wear something different and get his own entrance. The struggle between him and the barriers is real :lol. And I think the Shield stuff should be saved for the group alone, so that if they reunite after their breakup, it will feel so much more incredible to see them in their tactical wear again.

Hi Jay and TheVipersGirl! Musta? 

I have to agree with Caly's POV on Ambrose's stranglehold on the US title. The fact that it's still on him while the other two never managed to regain their tag titles is and has been pure fodder for their breakup story. That has to be one of the biggest reasons why it's still on him. And if they manage to make that a big deal, it can only help the title rather than having it tossed around by guys like Kofi, right? (Sorry Kofi) And while I think Big E's alright, I hope now's not the time Ambrose gets fed to him 

Shield vs Wyatts!!!! Please!!!!! I don't know how and when, but please pull that one off before the breakup. I marked like an idiot when they did that staredown in Manchester.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I have to agree with Caly's POV on Ambrose's stranglehold on the US title. The fact that it's still on him while the other two never managed to regain their tag titles is and has been pure fodder for their breakup story. That has to be one of the biggest reasons why it's still on him. And if they manage to make that a big deal, it can only help the title rather than having it tossed around by guys like Kofi, right? (Sorry Kofi)


There IS always the chance that Pyro's right and I'm looking too deep into it, but it's just what makes the most sense to me at the moment. :lol


----------



## tbp82

I think The Shield member's post Shield attire should be something like this. Dean Ambrose should keep the pants he has now with no shirt. Rollins should use the look he had in NXT. Reigns should mimic the Kevin Nash/Diesal attire.


----------



## Asenath

tbp82 said:


> I think The Shield member's post Shield attire should be something like this. Dean Ambrose should keep the pants he has now with no shirt. Rollins should use the look he had in NXT. Reigns should mimic the* Kevin Nash/Diesal attire*.












I need more chest.


----------



## DareDevil

So, you guys think we should get a part V ?


----------



## Joshi Judas

It is inevitable.......we are nearing 500 pages.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> It is inevitable.......we are nearing 500 pages.


This. :lol

I'm psyched for Raw guys! :mark:


----------



## tbp82

Asenath said:


> I need more chest.


You would be getting "more chest" than you are with the Shield tactical vest right now right?


----------



## DareDevil

Quoth the Raven said:


> It is inevitable.......we are nearing 500 pages.


I know right, the last thread lasted less than 400 pages.


----------



## JacqSparrow

This thread just flew by :lol

I wonder how many threads we'll get to before we even have to seriously consider "post-Shield"


----------



## Wynter

The Shield thread is gonna be hard as crap to follow the night they officially break up/implode. Just pages and pages of tears and gifs lol

That's going to be a fun night trying read through the 5 pages a minute you guys probably gonna spit out.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Plans to unify the IC and US titles at Elimination Chamber. There goes the one thing that was keeping Dean looking credible.  Im worried about his future since he'll more than likely be dropping his title to Big E then putting Roman over not much after.


----------



## tbp82

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Plans to unify the IC and US titles at Elimination Chamber. There goes the one thing that was keeping Dean looking credible.  Im worried about his future since he'll more than likely be dropping his title to Big E then putting Roman over not much after.


I'm worried about a whole lot of wrestlers WWE futures as far as the mid-card and main event feuds are concerned. If you got back pre-1997 before the WWE started to add more belts (The European Title being the first) you'll see that very few guys got to be WWE or Intercontinental Champion. I think that three singles men's title are best kinda like WCW had World US TV (I don't count division titles such as cruiserweight as they are exclusive and no different than a Divas Title) Not saying a third tier title would have to be a TV Title. They could call it National, North American whatever they want to but with only two titles it won't be much room for many people to get chances. Think about this Rowdy Roddy Piper a legend and WWE hall of famer never goy higher than the IC Title. Neither did legends such as Rick Rude or Mr. Perfect. Jake the Snake never got any singles title in WWE if I remember correctly. If those legends didn't get a shot what does that say about a lot of the current roster including Dean Amborse and Seth Rollins?


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> The Shield thread is gonna be hard as crap to follow the night they officially break up/implode. Just pages and pages of tears and gifs lol


All I know is that the night this happens one of you guys need to come here and hold my hand because I know I won't be able to deal


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> All I know is that the night this happens one of you guys need to come here and hold my hand because I know I won't be able to deal


I'll do it, because I will need someone to hold me too. Just for a bit because I'm psyched for PsychoDean.


----------



## TheFranticJane

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'll do it, because I will need someone to hold me too. Just for a bit because I'm psyched for PsychoDean.


We've been getting Psycho Dean since he squared off against the Wyatts.


----------



## DareDevil

TheFranticJane said:


> We've been getting Psycho Dean since he squared off against the Wyatts.


Yeah, but not to his full potential, only snippets of it.


----------



## Reaper

Calahart said:


> Those are just the vibes I read off of Ambrose. :ambrose
> 
> I know that the WWE has not had the most clever batch of writers as of late, but we were given the Shield. That's at least something. I doubt a new guy would have a whole lot of creative control, but despite what was written on paper Jon is owning his part in the play.


Given how much the WWE and individuals within the WWE like to take credit for the formation or development of stars and factions over the years and since no one has really stepped up and said that The Shield is their particular brain-child, I'm inclined to think that a lot of the stuff they do is simply organic if you know what I mean. They may have been put together and then slowly went from strength to strength. 

They were somewhat directionless (if you judge them strictly) up until they won the championships with their "creative" actually mimicking dozens of other debuts in the past. A lot of factions started off simply interrupting matches and laying beatdows, but no one got as over as the Shield did. Ok .. Nexus did as well, but boy were they buried in the end (another discussion)

I would put it all on them and the creative merely going with the flow as things developed naturally. 

In then end, it's the combination that worked. It would've been just as likely to have been a complete bust without their individual talents ... In other words, the gimmick was generic and typical, but the talents were not.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol It's ok! Yep, I'm a girl.


ok thnx, it have been bugging me for a while and I wouldn't want you to call a dude or something in the future :lol I hate it when misunderstandings like that happen.


I really hope we will get a stable feud before the shield breaks up. I'm not a bray wyatt fan but imagine a promo between him and Ambrose :mark:. But yeah since when does wwe care about what we want right? :vince5

Lets all continue to post awesome things so that we can have a 5th thread :dance


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, but not to his full potential, only snippets of it.


Keep on dreamin girl wwe is still pg remember 8*D


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Why do they even start new threads? Why not just let it go for however long it goes?


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I'll do it, because I will need someone to hold me too. Just for a bit because I'm psyched for PsychoDean.


Thank you hun. Please note that this also requires you to stroke my hair and repeat over and over that WWE is not going to mess up their solo careers and that every thing is going to be okay.


----------



## DareDevil

psycho bunny said:


> Keep on dreamin girl wwe is still pg remember 8*D


I know, but I don't mean Jon Moxley.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Thank you hun. Please note that this also requires you to stroke my hair and repeat over and over that WWE is not going to mess up their solo careers and that every thing is going to be okay.


Alright boo, I'll do that.. I'll handle your hair with care don't worry.


----------



## Wynter

When Dean finally has that meltdown and loses his shit I'm just going to be:










Full on crazy Dean is going to be glorious and my body will be *SO *ready :mark: 

Then he can finally put most Ambrose naysayers and the "he's so weak/overrated" people to rest. Once they let him go rampant on the mic(within PG ew lol but Dean/Jon knows how to work the shit out of his limits) he will quickly gain a bigger following. Let him also dominate as a heel who's a legit threat and not some cowardly heel they just feed to the babyfaces, and he will no doubt seal his place in upper midcard and the main event scene.

WWE wants a top heel in the future? They easily got it in Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> When Dean finally has that meltdown and loses his shit I'm just going to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full on crazy Dean is going to be glorious and my body will be *SO *ready :mark:
> 
> Then he can finally put most Ambrose naysayers and the "he's so weak/overrated" people to rest. Once they let him go rampant on the mic(within PG ew lol but Dean/Jon knows how to work the shit out of his limits) he will quickly gain a bigger following. Let him also dominate as a heel who's a legit threat and not some cowardly heel they just feed to the babyfaces, and he will no doubt seal his place in upper midcard and the main event scene.
> 
> WWE wants a top heel in the future? They easily got it in Dean Ambrose.


:clap :clap :clap I Know, I just want to see him frighting everyone on the roster, like, the feeling of, if he puts his sight on you, you're fucked. And getting scared if him saying, "I'm getting bored,".


----------



## Bearodactyl

psycho bunny said:


> ...I'm not a bray wyatt fan but imagine a promo between him and Ambrose :mark:


They're both at the beginning of their WWE careers. Don't worry, that will happen at some point. And the longer it takes before it happens, chances are they'll be even bigger names, and the moment will feel even bigger because of it! /takes off rose-coloured glasses


----------



## Wynter

Exactly. I need his opponents to be all like "shit shit shit" when they realize they're on Dean's naughty list lol

I also want Ambrose playing a bunch of mind games and getting into their heads. A couple backstage segments where he's tormenting them without really physically hurting them would be awesome:dance. He may touch and grab them and shit like that, but the real power is in his words. Invading their personal space while telling them all the things he's going to do to them with that got damn smirk on his face. Or just spitting out nonsensical shit while they just stand there stiff with fear because they're afraid one wrong move will set him off.

He puts the fear in them first. He saves the ass beating for the ring lol

Like, who really wants to mess with the crazy motherfucker?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hope the Shield has a match tonite.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Check this out, made it my sig:


----------



## SubZero3:16

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I know, but I don't mean Jon Moxley.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright boo, I'll do that.. I'll handle your hair with care don't worry.


You should. My hair is pretty awesome.



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Check this out, made it my sig:


I approve. (Y)


----------



## Telos

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :clap :clap :clap I Know, I just want to see him frighting everyone on the roster, like, the feeling of, if he puts his sight on you, you're fucked. And getting scared if him saying, "I'm getting bored,".


Ambrose is a master of the awkward tension promo. This comes to mind:






...any title I want... :lol


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

You won't see any crying gifs from me once The Shield splits. In fact, I wish it had already happened by now. The Shield is really holding Ambrose back from unleashing his full character and being involved in actual 1 on 1 feuds. I can't wait for Dean to drop the dead weight.:cool2

Hopefully WWE releases an updated shirt similar to his shirt from when he was in the indies once he goes solo and gains some momentum.



















In case anyone didn't know, the Ambrose shirts like that are available on http://www.turnbuckletees.com/ but I still want WWE to put an official one out. That shirt could be his equivalent to the Austin 3:16 shirts.


Oh, and I really really want his signature weapon to become the feared FORK. Ambrose could do more damage with his trusty fork than HHH could with his sledgehammer.


----------



## kronos96

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Check this out, made it my sig:


Nice. (Y)


I liked how he was getting ready for that final spear:


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

If not been discussed and I am sure it has since the shield's debut. Is anyone else following what they will do with Seth rollins? it seems like to me at last year , people talked about Reigns and Ambrose being the two guys that breakout and rightly so. 

but that discussion would often leave many to believe what is there for seth rollins? imo in ring wise he is the best of three, but ambrose has the promo's down and Reigns is the golden child where does it leave seth?

how should he be managed ? I did a video on this check the sig. but while we are here what do you think about his future ?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

The fork is not pg, so it will never be seen on wwe tv.


And i'd really like to see Dean in the trunks that Seth used to wear in those cyber fights. For educational purposes of course.



Seth will be just fine when the shield split. He's got the talent and his promo work is coming along nicely. The crowd has gotten into all of his singles matches so he really shouldn't have a problem. He will be in the upper-mid card for most of his career.


----------



## cindel25

My pussy is here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR & THE CHEERLEADER. 



Spoiler: for the ladies/fanboy lovers

















Spoiler: for the serious fans















:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> If not been discussed and I am sure it has since the shield's debut. Is anyone else following what they will do with Seth rollins? it seems like to me at last year , people talked about Reigns and Ambrose being the two guys that breakout and rightly so.
> 
> but that discussion would often leave many to believe what is there for seth rollins? imo in ring wise he is the best of three, but ambrose has the promo's down and Reigns is the golden child where does it leave seth?
> 
> how should he be managed ? I did a video on this check the sig. but while we are here what do you think about his future ?


How will Seth be handled? Well hopefully they won't fuck him up, the dude's sweating talent and his mic skills are more than decent, I firmly believe that he has the potential to be a top if not The top baby face in the company, and this is not me beign biased I truly believe that. And the reason there's been so much talk about RR is because if his said push and how much he's been improving, and Dean is because he was or maybe is still considered the defacto leader and there's been some tension within The Shield, specially between Dean and Roman, almost as if Roman is coming more as the leader and Dean doesn't like that...


----------



## Soulrollins

Jeff Rollins?


----------



## DareDevil

I'm sorry but Dat Dropkick! :banderas Good lord.. Roman, I'm really starting to like you more, jeez, I thought the flying boy was Seth, talking about Seth, please wear that outfit more often..  and lastly Dean :clap :clap your craziness satisfies me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I NEED A GIF OF THAT RUNNING DROP KICK!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

Man, I legit felt for Punk for that one.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> My pussy is here for COMMUNITY DICK, FLAWLESS HAIR & THE CHEERLEADER.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for the ladies/fanboy lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for the serious fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


That second gif needs to come home with me.


----------



## Wynter

Somebody pleeeease get me that gif of Roman and that glorious ass kick!! That kick went straight to my vagina i swear :mark: :mark: :mark: lmao

And when he did the guns and suck it, ugh. That boy knows he flourishes in these tag matches. I guess he's much more comfortable and not nervous.

Boys still looking like a unit. They've slowed down the break up a little I guess. Kind of safe to assume it's because Roman isn't ready for a singles push. But I like to think it's because WWE/Creative has a soft spot for The Shield and want to do right by them


----------



## DareDevil

I had to, this is pissing me off more than it should.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So... why is Reigns the only one allowed to pin Punk? I mean, they could've easily used the other two tag match wins to give Ambrose and Rollins that kind of rub, but they're putting it all on Reigns. The guy, imo, has proven to be all look and no substance. If he's our next top heel/guy... all I can say is I pray to god he improves leaps and bounds. I do like his look and the intensity he brings, but he needs to back it up with DEM SKILLZ to win me over completely.

And meanwhile, Rollins and Ambrose are eating all the losses.


----------



## Divine Arion

Cool matchup. I don't know but did commentary even mention they had a matchup on SD? I don't remember them doing so. I don't believe they're done with the Punk vs Shield storyline quite yet (possibly after the Rumble) but you can see they're leaning more towards the Punk vs HHH matchup for WM. 

Rollins busting out the winter tactical gear. Looks good on him. I was like "Wait, there's something different here....He's got dem sleeves." I like it when they change up their gear a little bit. 

Reigns...that sexy dropkick on the apron and the crotch chop. 

Dean losing his mind a little bit more each week. Going to love it when he finally snaps. Have to love his swagger.


----------



## Wynter

Thank the lords for Tumblr



















And now to find a gif of Dean doing his little swagger walk lol

The only takeaway I have from this match is Rollins and Ambrose not getting pins anymore. I love my baby Reigns, but come on WWE. Share the love with the other two:cuss:


----------



## DareDevil

Done! 

Edit: GAHH, Damit Wynter.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Thank the lords for Tumblr


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Divine Arion

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> I had to, this is pissing me off more than it should.












People are actually comparing Rollins to Jeff Hardy? My goodness, I wouldn't even think of Hardy when I watch Rollins. Sure Hardy is athletic, but I was never really a fan or found him someone that was really all that great promo/mic-wise. Rollins is far more well-rounded and talented. 

Btw, thank you all for finding the gifs.


----------



## CALΔMITY

God damn it I missed the only reason I even watch Raw. I was so excited for it too. Normally I set an alarm, but I forgot...

Looks like I'll have to wait until the dean ambrose fan site uploads some vids.


----------



## Wynter

I guess I'm just the better tumblr stalker 










Dean can't even take his jacket off like a normal person <3


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess I'm just the better tumblr stalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean can't even take his jacket off like a normal person <3


:sigh: I know, you beat me by miles.. (Y) 
I love that gif tho..  I find it sexy how he takes his hoodie off.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I guess I'm just the better tumblr stalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean can't even take his jacket off like a normal person <3


<3<3



WynterWarm12 said:


> Thank the lords for Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find a gif of Dean doing his little swagger walk lol
> 
> The only takeaway I have from this match is Rollins and Ambrose not getting pins anymore. I love my baby Reigns, but come on WWE. Share the love with the other two:cuss:


Damn that dropkick. Poor Punk. :banderas

My only guess for Reigns getting the pins is for when things get really heated between the 3 or maybe between Reigns and Ambrose. Reigns will have the leverage of saying that he is the baddest man alive because he is the only one that can score pins.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Frantics

That match was awesome, marked out so effing much, and that crowd was actually pretty decent, heard mostly cheers for the shield, then again maybe they weren't saying anything but it sounded like more cheers then boos, dean ambrose makes the term "swag" xD I also was very impressed by roman reigns, dat drop kick though 0_0, looks like the either are taking the shield breakup even slower or setting something up for a big blow up, but hey, it means more time for us to enjoy the shield, also love how ambrose is starting to loose his cool, hearing some cheers when he does his wacky antics/seeing the crowd getting even more interested, great match by the shield but damn did Roman impress me, Seth always impresses me so yeh ^^


----------



## Wynter

Okay, this was meant to be a Seth Rollins gif to give him some love in this thread but then I saw Dean doing this little shimmy dance out of his jacket and had to post it 










I mean, at least Seth is still looking sexy in the background


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn Seth in long sleeves. Looks interesting (in a good way).

Dat Dean shimmy tho.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Damn Seth in long sleeves. Looks interesting (in a good way).
> 
> Dat Dean shimmy tho.


Yes, I approve of Seth with long sleeves so much. :yum:


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Thank the lords for Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to find a gif of Dean doing his little swagger walk lol
> 
> The only takeaway I have from this match is Rollins and Ambrose not getting pins anymore. I love my baby Reigns, but come on WWE. Share the love with the other two:cuss:


:mark: Marked hard for these moments

also when Ambrose shouted "I hate you" to Punk outside the ring :lol


----------



## Wynter

Or the "Don't forget about the eye" by Rollins(?) lol The boys are golden with the trash talk and taunts


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> also when Ambrose shouted "I hate you" to Punk outside the ring :lol


:lmao The love is strong.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> :lmao The love is strong.


Yeah, he just keeps denying it in front of people, 
BTW: We should stay in our little hole that is this thread because on the chatbox, Hogan, Hogan, Hogan.... DAMN!! Stfu.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Yeah, he just keeps denying it in front of people,
> BTW: We should stay in our little hole that is this thread because on the chatbox, Hogan, Hogan, Hogan.... DAMN!! Stfu.


Yeah I only have a good time with certain people in there. Don't know why I bother talkin amongst the vast majority. It's like I'm talkin to a wall.

I'm gonna draw Sethie for once. Long sleeves suits him.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Yeah I only have a good time with certain people in there. Don't know why I bother talkin amongst the vast majority. It's like I'm talkin to a wall.
> 
> I'm gonna draw Sethie for once. Long sleeves suits him.


Ohh, :mark: yes Caly!


----------



## Frantics

Alright so it looks like the shield breakup angle is still going cause of the fact that punk is nearly done feuding with them and now is feuding against the authority, which will lead me to believe that they will make roman will get all the attention, ambrose will not like that and then boom at Royal rumble we have a big implosion, I mean Bryan did just turn face again and that angle was now destroyed from the wyatts storyline, so it does look like the breakup is going to happen or is being halted at this point, we will just have to wait, this was a good raw, besides the whole Bryan turning back on the Wyatt's since you saw that a like a mile away, I know, slightly off track, but to sum it all up, loving my dosage of the shield, and I really want that hoodie of Ambrose , dat swag


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Remember when The Shield was booked as 3 equals? When they all seemed like capable wrestlers and legit threats to anyone and everyone on the roster? Boy those days were nice. 

That commercial they aired for Smackdown made me fucking sick. "Roman's reign"? Ugh. They should just change the name of the group from The Shield to "Roman and the stooges" because that's exactly what it's devolved to. Roman has to get the pin every single fucking match. Roman was the only guy who could even really get offense in on Punk tonight. I already hate Roman more than I EVER did Cena. Fuck this.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Remember when The Shield was booked as 3 equals? When they all seemed like capable wrestlers and legit threats to anyone and everyone on the roster? Boy those days were nice.


That's because they were of the same hivemind. Now they're each starting to think for themselves and human nature is taking over. They all still look like capable wrestlers. Their imperfections are just distracting them. How is that so hard to understand? Our favorite wrestlers can't always win and if they take losses for the sake of telling a story then it isn't really a bad thing. fpalm


----------



## WhyMe123

That dropkick from the floor to the apron that Reigns did on Punk was unbelievable


----------



## TheVipersGirl

_I was hoping one of the guys either Seth or Dean gets the winning pin instead of Roman. They haven't gotten one in a while. It's the same ending all the time. I don't mind Roman's big push but I wish things are different, but I understand that this is one of the reasons that will cause them to split._


----------



## TheVipersGirl

loving the longsleeve attire of seth


----------



## Wynter

Okay, now that it seems like Punk is gonna be occupied with Triple H, does that mean The Shield is now done with him?

Can this still work or even wanted anymore?








:mark: :mark: :mark: 
I wanted that so bad and I would _love_ if they figured out a way to get them feuding. That tease months ago was just unfair.

The Wyatts and Bryan seem to be over so maybe???


----------



## TheVipersGirl

WynterWarm12 said:


> The Shield thread is gonna be hard as crap to follow the night they officially break up/implode. Just pages and pages of tears and gifs lol
> 
> That's going to be a fun night trying read through the 5 pages a minute you guys probably gonna spit out.


We could always have a Dean Ambrose Thread, Seth Rollins Thread, Roman Reigns Thread.:dance


----------



## Banjo

TheVipersGirl said:


> loving the longsleeve attire of seth


Add some face paint and you get... !


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ohh, :mark: yes Caly!





Spoiler: sethie arts












I got REALLY fucking lazy with the tactical vest tho.



ALSO, for anyone who compares Seth to Jeff Hardy.


Spoiler: I laughed a little


----------



## RatedR10

WWE seems to have pulled back on the break up tease recently, no? I think if they were REALLY impressed with Roman Reigns in his match with Punk from Old School Raw, they would have pushed the wedge in between The Shield even more, but there doesn't seem to be any hints of it since then. Maybe WWE thinks Roman needs more work? 

I hope it's the case because I still love The Shield's work and think there's more they can give us. Also, when they break up, I'm going to miss those six man tag team matches that were always AT LEAST good (when given 15+ minutes).


----------



## CALΔMITY

RatedR10 said:


> WWE seems to have pulled back on the break up tease recently, no? I think if they were REALLY impressed with Roman Reigns in his match with Punk from Old School Raw, they would have pushed the wedge in between The Shield even more, but there doesn't seem to be any hints of it since then. Maybe WWE thinks Roman needs more work?
> 
> I hope it's the case because I still love The Shield's work and think there's more they can give us. Also, when they break up, I'm going to miss those six man tag team matches that were always AT LEAST good (when given 15+ minutes).


I don't know about pulled back. More like just prolonging it a little more. I agree, though, that the more shield we get the better.


----------



## DudeLove669

My only complaint is that their matches all have the same finish now.

"OMG SPEAR FROM ROMAN REIGNS WHAT A BEAST"


----------



## RandomLurker

Just watched Raw. Wtf is up with all these fake ass nicknames Cole keeps giving them?


----------



## DudeLove669

RandomLurker said:


> Just watched Raw. Wtf is up with all these fake ass nicknames Cole keeps giving them?


Cole - "Many people have been calling Rollins the Architect of the group"

Cole is the one that made it up just this past Smackdown and is the only one to ever call him that. Its just like when Cole used himself as a source.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> :clap :clap :clap I Know, I just want to see him frighting everyone on the roster, like, the feeling of, if he puts his sight on you, you're fucked. And getting scared if him saying, "I'm getting bored,".


I got Sherlock feels from that :lol




WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly. I need his opponents to be all like "shit shit shit" when they realize they're on Dean's naughty list lol
> 
> I also want Ambrose playing a bunch of mind games and getting into their heads. A couple backstage segments where he's tormenting them without really physically hurting them would be awesome:dance. He may touch and grab them and shit like that, but the real power is in his words. Invading their personal space while telling them all the things he's going to do to them with that got damn smirk on his face. Or just spitting out nonsensical shit while they just stand there stiff with fear because they're afraid one wrong move will set him off.
> 
> He puts the fear in them first. He saves the ass beating for the ring lol
> 
> Like, who really wants to mess with the crazy motherfucker?


^This. I'm really hoping he gets a lot of freedom in his backstage segments--his promos in the indies were positively mesmerizing. Imagine what he can do on this scale.

Hoo boy, I have a feeling we'll all need hugs when the breakup officially happens. I know I will. What say you, non-huggers?

Bunny, the baristas at Starbucks have been turning me into a boy for years by spelling my name as "Jack", so I'm almost used to it :lol

AND THAT KITTEN, CINDEL. I think I was hypnotized for a few minutes there.

Deanambrose.net, hurry up with the upload! I want Raw!!!!

(Smokes, that dropkick by Roman was terrific. And my goodness, Seth Rollins in long sleeves *fans self* Sorry, Dean, your shimmy dance was cute but I could barely focus on you 

Caly, that was a great drawing! And :lmao on the Punk/Hardy comparison)


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> ^This. I'm really hoping he gets a lot of freedom in his backstage segments--his promos in the indies were positively mesmerizing. Imagine what he can do on this scale.
> 
> Hoo boy, I have a feeling we'll all need hugs when the breakup officially happens. I know I will. What say you, non-huggers?
> 
> Bunny, the baristas at Starbucks have been turning me into a boy for years by spelling my name as "Jack", so I'm almost used to it :lol
> 
> AND THAT KITTEN, CINDEL. I think I was hypnotized for a few minutes there.
> 
> Deanambrose.net, hurry up with the upload! I want Raw!!!!
> 
> (Smokes, that dropkick by Roman was terrific. And my goodness, Seth Rollins in long sleeves *fans self* Sorry, Dean, your shimmy dance was cute but I could barely focus on you
> 
> Caly, that was a great drawing! And :lmao on the Punk/Hardy comparison)


Thank you love.

I would make an exception to the no-touching rule with you gals. I'd hug you all in a heartbeat. For now I'll settle with hugging my monitor.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

TheVipersGirl said:


> We could always have a Dean Ambrose Thread, Seth Rollins Thread, Roman Reigns Thread.:dance


We had a Dean Ambrose thread before he debuted, it was 376 pages in 5 months (from the WM faceoff with Foley leading up the Shield debut).


----------



## Your_Solution

I hope they keep the Shield together through Mania. I really like Reigns but he's not ready for the solo push they're probably about to give him. 

Also, and this is just me dreaming, but I think it'd be amazing if the Shield split because of the world title. Like have Ambrose win MITB, then have Reigns/Rollins both become n.1 contender through a double-pin or something like that.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Seth Rollins long sleeve appreciation post


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: sethie arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got REALLY fucking lazy with the tactical vest tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, for anyone who compares Seth to Jeff Hardy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I laughed a little


omg, that is all:clap


----------



## Wynter

Psh, I guess I'm the only one team Bare Arms then! lol The less Seth is covered up, the better in my book.

Why would you want to cover these up?










#ArmPorn  Though I can dig Seth looking like the start of a very sexy burglar porn scene tonight on Raw(the fuck i just wrote?), I likes to see the skin :


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm still an Ambrose girl, but I just felt that the sleeves were a pleasant change. :lol


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: sethie arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got REALLY fucking lazy with the tactical vest tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, for anyone who compares Seth to Jeff Hardy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I laughed a little


wow you really are talented :clap I enjoy your fanart so much. I like your sig, what kind of program do you use to make gifs?


----------



## CALΔMITY

psycho bunny said:


> wow you really are talented :clap I enjoy your fanart so much. I like your sig, what kind of program do you use to make gifs?


Thank you!

I don't make my gifs. I rely on Tumblr for those. I just adjust them with adobe imageready cs2. I have VERY little experience in gif-making and I haven't tried since like...high school or something. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins looks like a ninja from Konoha with those sleeves :lmao

Anyway, thank God the NAO turned on Punk and Bryan split from Wyatt. Also, The Shield breakup seems to have been put on hold. So maybe we can finally have Punk against HHH, Bryan winning the Rumble and Shield vs Wyatts at Mania?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm okay with the prospect of the Shield vs the Wyatts.


----------



## Wynter

Do you think everyone would be still interested in the feud? 

The crowd was really hyped months ago when it was teased, but does it still have that same appeal?


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Do you think everyone would be still interested in the feud?
> 
> The crowd was really hyped months ago when it was teased, but does it still have that same appeal?


I think it could be. The shield is crazy popular now even to a degree with the casuals so a feud between the two groups could still work if built up properly.

--------

I have a gift for Roman's girls.


----------



## Asenath

TheVipersGirl said:


> Seth Rollins long sleeve appreciation post


When Roman wore long sleeves, he'd just gotten a tattoo.

Think Seth has new ink?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Asenath said:


> When Roman wore long sleeves, he'd just gotten a tattoo.
> 
> Think Seth has new ink?


Sethie's probably just cold. I prefer him in less to be honest.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not that Seth doesn't look good without long sleeves or anything. I just particularly liked the change in his gear. The attire may not even stay that way. We all know the tragic story of Seth's hat.


----------



## Wynter

*right clicks on Reigns gif and saves* Thank you very much  <3

Gosh, it is so easy being a Roman girl. Don't have to worry about crazy ass Dean Ambrose fans wanting to slice me or waiting on that long ass line to get a turn at him  (dont' get me wrong, I have my spot reserved on that line. All 3 lines actually. Yeah, I whore hop across all 3 Shield members : The thirst is real and it's here. )

















I'm a sucker for a good Bromance <3 so had to post it.

BTW, since we know Dean is getting a heel push and Reigns is sure as hell getting that big babyface push: what would you prefer Rollins to be? Babyface? Heel? Tweener? 

Yeah, I'm sure this was discussed before, but do you see how many pages this thread has? Nobody got time for that lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> *right clicks on Reigns gif and saves* Thank you very much  <3
> 
> Gosh, it is so easy being a Roman girl. Don't have to worry about crazy ass Dean Ambrose fans wanting to slice me or waiting on that long ass line to get a turn at him  (dont' get me wrong, I have my spot reserved on that line. All 3 lines actually. *Yeah, I whore hop across all 3 Shield members : The thirst is real and it's here. *)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for a good Bromance <3 so had to post it.
> 
> BTW, since we know Dean is getting a heel push and Reigns is sure as hell getting that big babyface push: what would you prefer Rollins to be? Babyface? Heel? Tweener?
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure this was discussed before, but do you see how many pages this thread has? Nobody got time for that lol


I think I like you.

Rollins is going to a huge babyface because he's so stinking adorable and if he's allowed to go in the ring like he had with the match he had with D Bry last year (which imo was the best Raw match for the entire year) the fans are going to eat him up.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I wonder if this was an open invitation….. wait as anyone seen cindel recently?


----------



## CALΔMITY

*I gave up on the idea of this happening to me ages ago.*








Not that I still wouldn't, but let's be real here.



Spoiler: I'm all about CMBrose now



















IDC if their feud may well be coming to a close, but their Hate Romance will stay strong with me.



Agreed with Rollins being face. If anything I'd imagine Roman being more of a tweener.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I really hope they aren't slowing down The Shiel'ds break up just because green boy isn't ready yet. Ambrose has been wasted long enough being stuck doing nothing with these guys. I want him to go psycho and fly solo, the other 2 shouldn't have to wait even longer for their inevitable successful solo careers just because Reigns isn't ready for his big push they want to give him.

God damn Reigns. Holding my boy back. Bastard.


----------



## Kratosx23

Phenomenal Clash said:


> I really hope they aren't slowing down The Shiel'ds break up just because green boy isn't ready yet. Ambrose has been wasted long enough being stuck doing nothing with these guys. I want him to go psycho and fly solo, the other 2 shouldn't have to wait even longer for their inevitable successful solo careers just because Reigns isn't ready for his big push they want to give him.
> 
> God damn Reigns. Holding my boy back. Bastard.


Inevitable successful career? No stable has a 100% success rate (minus the one Triple H was in charge of. Write your own joke). The Shield is ALL about Reigns and has been from the beginning, they don't care about Ambrose and Rollins. You said it yourself, he's been wasted doing nothing, and the break up could be delayed just because Orton version 2.0 isn't ready. That ought to tell you he's not in their plans.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> I think I like you.
> 
> Rollins is going to a huge babyface because he's so stinking adorable and if he's allowed to go in the ring like he had with the match he had with D Bry last year (which imo was the best Raw match for the entire year) the fans are going to eat him up.


Oh? You're just as parched as I am? Splendid 


As long as Rollins is still able to trash talk, I have no problem with him being babyface. 

It shouldn't be hard for him to get over as one. He has the natural look of a babyface and like you said, he's too freakin adorable.

Saw a picture of Seth and Roman doing one of those roars Roman likes to do. And of course Roman looked bad ass.
But saw Seth and was just like "Awwww, looking like an angry puppy." lol

Didn't know if I wanted to cuddle or rub my vagina all over him.

...TMI?


----------



## Wynter

Why ya'll gotta shit all over my by Reigns? Sheesh lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Him being putrid garbage might have something to do with that. Reigns represents everything wrong with wrestling, this stupid push the big guy mentality that seems like it's never going away. It's never about talent with these people, it's always political games. He can't talk, which is the most important thing in the business, he can't even work a singles match, but he's a football player so Ambrose can't get pushed, it's gotta be him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why ya'll gotta shit all over my by Reigns? Sheesh lol


Because they still operate under delusion that they are watching a wrestling sport instead of an entertainment show. If the WWE was about promoting wrestling talent then Cena wouldn't have been the golden boy for the past 8 years.


----------



## Kratosx23

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because they still operate under delusion that they are watching a wrestling sport instead of an entertainment show. If the WWE was about promoting wrestling talent then Cena wouldn't have been the golden boy for the past 8 years.


Really? Because I think I'm watching an entertainment show instead of a sport and Reigns is the least entertaining one in the group since he doesn't have a skill.

I like how you've used "entertainment show" as code word for "he has no talent".


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TheVipersGirl said:


> We could always have a Dean Ambrose Thread, Seth Rollins Thread, Roman Reigns Thread.:dance


Or simply a Post-Shield Discussion Thread. :draper2



DudeLove669 said:


> My only complaint is that their matches all have the same finish now.
> 
> "OMG SPEAR FROM ROMAN REIGNS WHAT A BEAST"


I somewhat agree, but as long as the finishing sequences are different, it doesn't matter that much.

speaking of, the finishing sequences to their matches have always been brilliant IMO.



Asenath said:


> When Roman wore long sleeves, he'd just gotten a tattoo.
> 
> Think Seth has new ink?


If he has new ink, I really really really really hope it isn't some fugly generic tribal. 

Really liked the long sleeves of Seth. Fits him well. (Y)

Roman's dropkick was :mark: Punk looked like it really hurt him tho.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's just like what was mentioned. This is an entertainment program. It's theater. Roman may not have as many years on his belt, but he DOES have the look that Vince and the higher ups want. Although that translates to talentless garbage to you, Pyro, in some of OUR opinions Roman has been gradually improving. Some of us even agree that he's being pushed too fast. He may not have the mic mastered and may not have a master arsenal of moves just yet, but he has come quite a way from:









I understand some of your gripe. Why give a monster push to someone with only so much experience when others can use it? Here's my outlook on it. (Oh look I brought up that magic word, "Outlook", although you'll just dismiss it as wrong.)

He isn't an indy darling, but he knows and understands his character and his willingness to learn is reflected by his gradual improvements each week. Sure knowing you you'll just say "What improvements?", but clearly some of us see it. The fans see something in him and so the WWE will continue to keep him strong. Really though you have every right to feel the way you feel as unpopular as them feels may be at least in here.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calahart said:


> It's just like what was mentioned. This is an entertainment program. It's theater. Roman may not have as many years on his belt, but he DOES have the look that Vince and the higher ups want. Although that translates to talentless garbage to you, Pyro, in some of OUR opinions Roman has been gradually improving. Some of us even agree that he's being pushed too fast. He may not have the mic mastered and may not have a master arsenal of moves just yet, but he has come quite a way from:


And he's still horrible, that says a lot.

Who, besides Vince and Hunter, who are known body building aficionados, gives a fuck about the look? The look doesn't MATTER, it's outdated, this is 2014 and they're still treating the roster like it's 1982. The only reason the look should ever matter is if it's a bonus, as in, if you have 2 guys of equal skill, but one has the look and one doesn't, you push the guy with the look, but if that's ALL he has, fuck him. I think Bryan has conclusively proven that you can look like a smelly bridge troll and still get over, and what is the look good for if it's NOT for getting over?

The guy is nothing but a body. What is his SKILL? Ambrose has the promos, Rollins has the ring work. Reigns has what? He screams. That's all I've been able to pick up. His contribution to the group is letting out a ridiculous yell before he hits the powerbomb. And that's the guy they go with. It would honestly be funny if it wasn't so sad.



> I understand some of your gripe. Why give a monster push to someone with only so much experience when others can use it? Here's my outlook on it. (Oh look I brought up that magic word, "Outlook", although you'll just dismiss it as wrong.)
> He isn't an indy darling, but he knows and understands his character and his willingness to learn is reflected by his gradual improvements each week. Sure knowing you you'll just say "What improvements?", but clearly some of us see it. The fans see something in him and so the WWE will continue to keep him strong. Really though you have every right to feel the way you feel as unpopular as them feels may be at least in here.


He understands his character? Well, God, what a task that is. "Go out there and destroy everyone". Real difficult. You know what the fans see? A WINNER. Fans take WINNERS seriously. Just like they did with Ryback. When he was undefeated, everything was gravy. He started losing and those crowds got pretty fucking quiet. Can you imagine how over Dean Ambrose would be if they put all the attention of him instead of this useless muscle head?


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Him being putrid garbage might have something to do with that. Reigns represents everything wrong with wrestling, this stupid push the big guy mentality that seems like it's never going away. It's never about talent with these people, it's always political games. He can't talk, which is the most important thing in the business, he can't even work a singles match, but he's a football player so Ambrose can't get pushed, it's gotta be him.


I understand you completely even if I don't fully agree with you. Roman isn't pure garbage as a wrestler and we both know it. Does he need work? Duh. That's a given. But he has come a long way and has been consistently improving. He only has like 3 years under his belt and he's doing pretty damn good imo with such little experience.

Even I admit as a Reigns fan that I am wary of a rocket to the moon push. I feel he isn't ready yet and I personally think Ambrose is the most ready and has the full package.

But right now the WWE is looking for their next big babyface(s) and they're seeing it in Reigns. Dean screams heel and that's not what they're caring about right now it seems. 

WWE usually focuses hard on getting their favorite babyfaces over so it's not even shocking that Reigns is being booked to look so well.

But I still think Dean is going to get his shine, don't worry.


And dude, stop acting like Reigns don't be putting in that work in the ring : lol Yeah, he got nervous in the ring with Punk so it affected his performance noticeably. Add the fact Punk wasn't 100 and the pacing was awkward and slow as shit, it was good for what it was. But the match wasn't nearly as horrible as this board(including myself) made it out to be.

I don't even know why I'm trying because I see you in other threads and there's no changing your mind lol You're quite the negative nancy mate


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And he's still horrible, that says a lot.
> 
> Who, besides Vince and Hunter, who are known body building aficionados, gives a fuck about the look? The look doesn't MATTER, it's outdated, this is 2014 and they're still treating the roster like it's 1982. The only reason the look should ever matter is if it's a bonus, as in, if you have 2 guys of equal skill, but one has the look and one doesn't, you push the guy with the look, but if that's ALL he has, fuck him. I think Bryan has conclusively proven that you can look like a smelly bridge troll and still get over, and what is the look good for if it's NOT for getting over?
> 
> The guy is nothing but a body. What is his SKILL? Ambrose has the promos, Rollins has the ring work. Reigns has what? *He screams. That's all I've been able to pick up.* His contribution to the group is letting out a ridiculous yell before he hits the powerbomb.
> 
> He understands his character? Well, God, what a task that is. "Go out there and destroy everyone". Real difficult. You know what the fans see? A WINNER. Fans take WINNERS seriously. Just like they did with Ryback. When he was undefeated, everything was gravy. He started losing and those crowds got pretty fucking quiet. Can you imagine how over Dean Ambrose would be if they put all the attention of him instead of this useless guy?


If that's all you pick up from him then well...









I stated Roman having DA LOOK because, let's be real here, that really is one of his more obvious qualities. However, his character IS more of the silent destroyer type. Again, he seems to know his role in the story and work with it. Sometimes one doesn't need to talk. Roman knows how to work body language and right now that helps him more than ever as he develops his mic skills.

Ryback?









Okay well I still like Ryback. I may not be AS high on him as I was when he debuted, but really he got shit even when he was a winner so...bad example on your part.

Dean Ambrose may not be as highlighted as Roman is right now, but he and Seth are both over in different ways. Just imagine when the shield finally does get to that point of imploding and feuding with each other. It's going to be a big fucking deal because of the imprint that all 3 had left.

The industry is unfair, I will say, but it is what it is. I am no oracle that knows how deserving one wrestler from another is of getting pushes, but what I do know is what is given to Roman right now and he is rocking it. It wouldn't even surprise me that behind the scenes Jon and Colby are proud as fuck of how far he has come with the opportunity given to him.





WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't even know why I'm trying because I see you in other threads and there's no changing your mind lol You're quite the negative nancy mate


Yeah you gotta be weary of this when arguing with pyro. I enjoy having arguments, but I don't know why I bother either. I guess I just like the abuse. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> I understand you completely even if I don't fully agree with you. Roman isn't pure garbage as a wrestler and we both know it. Does he need work? Duh. That's a given. But he has come a long way and has been consistently improving. He only has like 3 years under his belt and he's doing pretty damn good imo with such little experience.


3 years in the business, can't do anything without an amazing tag partner to prop him up and he's the next WWE Champion while Sami Zayn is in NXT. It's amazing.



> Even I admit as a Reigns fan that I am wary of a rocket to the moon push. I feel he isn't ready yet and I personally think Ambrose is the most ready and has the full package.


Correct...



> But right now the WWE is looking for their next big babyface(s) and they're seeing it in Reigns. Dean screams heel and that's not what they're caring about right now it seems.


No, they're seeing what they THINK is their next big babyface. Roman Reigns is not going to take John Cena's place, I can assure you of that. He's got Orton written all over him. As in, #2 guy, constantly pushed for his look but without ever drawing any money because he's completely vanilla.



> WWE usually focuses hard on getting their favorite babyfaces over so it's not even shocking that Reign is being booked to look so well.


That much, at least, is true. I am not surprised, it's in their track record.



> I think Dean is going to get his shine, don't worry.


I don't give a fuck about his shine, I want him to get his WWE Championship. And I know I'm not getting it, and it pisses me off. 



> And dude, stop acting like Reigns don't be putting in that work in the ring : lol Yeah, he got nervous in the ring with Punk so it affected his performance noticeably. Add the fact Punk wasn't 100 and the pacing was awkward and slow as shit, it was good for what it was. But the match wasn't nearly as horrible as this board(including myself) made it out to be.


If that's his idea of work, he's got a LOOOOOONG work day ahead of him. That was a bad match. The pacing was awkward and slow because Reigns has no stamina and blew up. Punk wasn't 100% when he faced Ambrose and Rollins either and we didn't have any problems.



> I don't even know why I'm trying because I see you in other threads and there's no changing your mind lol You're quite the negative nancy mate


I'm not even hard to please, that's the worst thing. I'm the easiest person on this entire forum to make happy. Give everybody who's great on the mic a world title, that's it. That's *ALL* I want. 1 world title reign each for 5 people on the roster, and I'll never bother them again. Everybody else wants 5 star matches every week and flaming tables, GIVE US BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA. Not me. I want something reasonable, effective entertainment and the reward for the talents who provide it. But, it seems that in the last 6 or 7 years, Vince has gone out of his mind and he now despises mic skills, and being able to talk, instead of being the biggest help to your career, like it used to be, it is now a black mark. So no, I'm not happy, because the guy who controls wrestling hates what I want to see. There's nothing to be happy about.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Spoiler: sethie arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got REALLY fucking lazy with the tactical vest tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, for anyone who compares Seth to Jeff Hardy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I laughed a little


Ahh, OMG! Let me have it!


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Ahh, OMG! Let me have it!


Okay then it's yours. Merry Christmas.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Okay then it's yours. Merry Christmas.


Thank you! Time to change my avatar then.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DevilWithAngelWings said:


> Thank you! Time to change my avatar then.


It's so teeny!
I'm flattered, though. :lol



Spoiler: If you're okay with just using the whole pic like that, then that's cool, but...



Here's a more icon-friendly crop of the image.


----------



## CM Jewels

Tyrion is actually right on this one. He just conveys his points in a really pessimistic way.


----------



## Kratosx23

Best way to do it. Only way to do it, actually, as it wouldn't be the same point otherwise.


----------



## CM Jewels

I don't think it's the end of the world for Ambrose, as I'm one of his biggest proponents.

The cream will always rise to the top. He will get the title. If Reigns doesn't improve and fast, he _will_ get exposed and Vince and Hunter's pet project will be a bust.

I like Reigns though, but the issues you have outlined are true.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Jewels said:


> Tyrion is actually right on this one. He just conveys his points in a really pessimistic way.


He very well may be, but generally in situations like ours (where we really just know *fuck all*) right and wrong is merely subjective.


----------



## Kratosx23

CM Jewels said:


> The cream will always rise to the top.


That is not true.



> If Reigns doesn't improve and fast, he _will_ get exposed and Vince and Hunter's pet project will be a bust.


And they'll push him anyway. And you know how I KNOW they will?










Speaks for itself.


----------



## Asenath

Reigns is already more interesting than Boreton. 

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calahart said:


> It's just like what was mentioned. This is an entertainment program. It's theater. Roman may not have as many years on his belt, but he DOES have the look that Vince and the higher ups want. Although that translates to talentless garbage to you, Pyro, in some of OUR opinions Roman has been gradually improving. Some of us even agree that he's being pushed too fast. He may not have the mic mastered and may not have a master arsenal of moves just yet, but he has come quite a way from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand some of your gripe. Why give a monster push to someone with only so much experience when others can use it? Here's my outlook on it. (Oh look I brought up that magic word, "Outlook", although you'll just dismiss it as wrong.)
> 
> He isn't an indy darling, but he knows and understands his character and his willingness to learn is reflected by his gradual improvements each week. Sure knowing you you'll just say "What improvements?", but clearly some of us see it. The fans see something in him and so the WWE will continue to keep him strong. Really though you have every right to feel the way you feel as unpopular as them feels may be at least in here.


:clap Love everything about this.

It's really no use having a conversation with Pyro when his mind is made up about a wrestler. I will always agree with him about the horrendous treatment of Damien Sandow but he's clearly blinded by his dislike of Reigns.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> It's so teeny!
> I'm flattered, though. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you're okay with just using the whole pic like that, then that's cool, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more icon-friendly crop of the image.



I'd like to use that cropped version as my avi if it's fine with you and Vicky :lol

If Vickie wants it, she can have it though.


----------



## Kratosx23

> It's really no use having a conversation with Pyro when his mind is made up about a wrestler. I will always agree with him about the horrendous treatment of Damien Sandow but he's clearly blinded by his dislike of Reigns.


I'm not blinded at all. I'm one of the few people who can see the guy for what he actually is. 



Asenath said:


> Reigns is already more interesting than Boreton.
> 
> Lighten up, Francis.


A cardboard box is more interesting than Orton. They're still the same type of wrestler. Body, tall, vanilla, no mic skills. I'm not gonna say Reigns has no charisma like I always say about Orton, because that, strictly speaking would not be true, but he doesn't offer any entertainment value in that area.


----------



## CM Jewels

Calahart said:


> He very well may be, but generally in situations like ours (where we really just know *fuck all*) right and wrong is merely subjective.


True, but in this particular case, we have a set of facts/educated guesses to draw from.

He is rather green. Outside of hitting a few power/eye-candy spots, he has shown to be lacking in the ring...for now.

He isn't exactly a wizard on the stick, but I will give it to him for being able to take his weakness and make it work for him. He plays the strong and silent type well and nails the few lines he is given. His deep baritone voice helps. Sure to make a few panties moist.

And we know Vince's track record with guys like Roman. So we can make some fair assumptions here.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> And they'll push him anyway. And you know how I KNOW they will?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaks for itself.


It is. They may try to supress the cream (no ****), but really special talent always finds a way. They put Punk through hell as well as Bryan. Punk got his due and Bryan is scheduled to get his soon I believe.

I knew you would you bring up Orton. True.

Also, they are a sucker for generational talent and Vince loves Samoans. Expect them to play up The Rock connection as much as they can once he goes solo.


----------



## Kratosx23

> It is. They may try to supress the cream (no ****), but really special talent always finds a way. They put Punk through hell as well as Bryan. Punk got his due and Bryan is scheduled to get his soon I believe.


Bryan isn't cream, he's more like sour milk but everybody is on LSD so they don't notice the taste. 

William Regal is more cream than just about anybody has ever been, didn't make it. Perfect didn't make it, Dibiase didn't make it, Jake didn't make it. Christian made it but ONLY, and I stress ONLY because Edge had to retire from a neck injury and it was a present to him, and even THEN, he got the most lame ass world title run in the history of world title runs. Vince would've NEVER alllowed him near the belt otherwise. Cream. Look what they're doing to Damien Sandow. One of the most charismatic guys on the roster, AMAZING mic worker. Better than Ambrose. They're massacring the guy, he ain't gonna make it.

And besides, the difference between Punk and Bryan, and Ambrose, is that now, there's only ONE world title. I would agree that he'd win it if there were two. There ain't.


----------



## Asenath

Right. Bryan's not cream, but who has gotten a pop like that since Austin?


----------



## CM Jewels

I disagree about Bryan. Regal fucked himself. 

Ted, Perfect and Jake were a victim of the times. They were born in the wrong era. You think the bodybuilder fetish is bad _now_? They probably would have got a couple runs a piece by now in the modern era.

I will admit that one belt makes me a bit worried. Your guy Sandow is pretty much done though.


----------



## 777

Reign's double-dropkick on the ring apron was pretty sweet.


----------



## Kratosx23

CM Jewels said:


> I disagree about Bryan.


But Bryan himself agrees with me, so I win. 



> Regal fucked himself.


So drugs are ok for Shawn Michaels and Jeff Hardy but not William Regal. Regal wouldn't have won anyway because he's English.



> Ted, Perfect and Jake were a victim of the times. They were born in the wrong era. You think the bodybuilder fetish is bad _now_? They probably would have got a couple runs a piece by now in the modern era.


You can make excuses all you want, and they're valid excuses, they still didn't get it. The cream, did NOT, in fact, rise to the top.



> I will admit that one belt makes me a bit worried.


I thought really special talent ALWAYS, always, always found a way? No?



> Your guy Sandow is pretty much done though.


And he's cream of the highest degree. My point exactly.


----------



## JacqSparrow

TheVipersGirl said:


> Seth Rollins long sleeve appreciation post


Bless you for this post, TheVipersGirl. Now while you all squabble over Dean and Roman, I'll just be in the corner with Sethie and his long sleeves *swoon* :lol I actually find him more...intriguing the more he's covered up.

The field's opened up a little more for Shield vs Wyatts now that their storylines with Bryan and Punk appear to be done. I'd really like to see our boys in a tweener role in such a feud--I think that would be the logical thing to do given the cheers they've been getting. And I doubt management forgot the awesome reaction they got--I hope they won't lose the chance to capitalize on that and really give us something to watch for WM.

When they split, it would have to be Seth=face, Dean=superpsychoheel, and Roman=tweener (as long as he smiles on occasion. He does have a cute smile)


----------



## CALΔMITY

CM Jewels said:


> True, but in this particular case, we have a set of facts/educated guesses to draw from.
> 
> He is rather green. Outside of hitting a few power/eye-candy spots, he has shown to be lacking in the ring...*for now*.
> 
> He isn't exactly a wizard on the stick, but I will give it to him for being able to take his weakness and make it work for him. He plays the strong and silent type well and nails the few lines he is given. His deep baritone voice helps. Sure to make a few panties moist.
> 
> And we know Vince's track record with guys like Roman. So we can make some fair *assumptions* here.


Yeah, for now. As I've said I feel that Roman has improved and is only going to continue to improve. That's my assumption and opinion. If I turn out to be wrong then I'll take it like a champ.




Quoth the Raven said:


> I'd like to use that cropped version as my avi if it's fine with you and Vicky :lol
> 
> If Vickie wants it, she can have it though.


I would say sure, but it's up to Vic now. She has all rights to my silly drawing now. :lol

If you like my art enough, I can always just draw a different pic of Seth for you too, though.


----------



## CM Jewels

You got me there. I shouldn't have said always.

You got the spirit of what I meant though.

You're right about one thing though, the wellness policy has always been a huge double standard.


----------



## Kratosx23

I did but I don't believe in that spirit. I've been conditioned very carefully over the last 7 years to believe that anybody I like is getting fucked. I'm usually always right about it. This mentality is handier to have now more than EVER.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calahart said:


> I would say sure, but it's up to Vic now. She has all rights to my silly drawing now. :lol
> 
> If you like my art enough, *I can always just draw a different pic of Seth for you too, though.*



That would be awesome :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Gonna leave that cropped pic for Vicky :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll PM you raven.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Erm Shield Thread, where's your Roman Reigns dropkick GIF?


----------



## tbp82

Arguments against Roman Reigns.

1.) He has no moveset.

Let's see biggest WWE/WWF stars of all-time The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, Bruno Sammartino, Andre The Giant, The Undertaker, Buddy Rogers, and John Cena I think that is a fair list of the top 8 biggest stars in WWE/WWF history. What's does it say when 6 of the top 8 had extremly limited movesets. (Buddy Rogers and to some extent The Undertaker being the exceptions). It amazes me to see people on here complain about Roman Reings having limited moves etc. Who cares if he does? It is proven in wrestling that moveset has no bearing on success or getting over as a wrestler. 


2.) He won't get over? 

The guy got a pop last night just for getting tag into the match. All this while being the heel. How is that not getting over?


3.) He has no mic skills? 

I think his mic skills are adequate for the character he's been given. So he should say Finally, The Reigns has come back or maybe Whatcha gonna do when Reignsamania spears you!!!! He is the Reigns Aww and he got a great spear Aww but I don't have a big nose Aww!!! Seriously what do you want from him with his current character?

4.) He's to green in the ring?

Ok so he's inexperienced in the ring. Well how does one get experience at something? You keep working. There's no evidence of any kinda that Reings doesn't have the work ethic. All one has to do is look at the way his body looked as a football player at Georgia Tech and how he has transformed his body to its current more asthetically pleasing form. I'm sure he always worked out as a football player so, once he got to FCW/NXT he probably changed his workout and dietary habits that alone shows work ethic.

It seems to me that the Roman Reigns naysayers are angry at Reigns not because they truly angry Reings doesn't have "it" or Reigns is bad but, because he's being pushed instead of thier favorite. I believe that if you swap Roman Reigns with any other big guy who isn't a psycho on the mic or a flippy floppy wrestler that that guy would've received the same criticisms. I know WWE is really bad about pushing wreslters solely because of size and looks and I can understand where that can be frustrating but, in Roman Reings situation that is just not the case. He's improved by leaps and bounds from both his FCW days and his main roster debut. 

My question for Roman Reings critics is what would it take for you guys to throw your support behind a Roman Reings push?


----------



## Squeege

tbp82 said:


> 3.) He has no mic skills?
> 
> I think his mic skills are adequate for the character he's been given. So he should say Finally, The Reigns has come back or maybe Whatcha gonna do when Reignsamania spears you!!!! He is the Reigns Aww and he got a great spear Aww but I don't have a big nose Aww!!! Seriously what do you want from him with his current character?


This is the only point in your argument that I disagree with. Guys like the Rock and Austin at one point also had very limited chances on the mic. The difference between them and Reigns is when they had those chances, they took them and used them to elevate their character to brand new heights. Austin pretty much did it with one promo after King of the Ring and the Rock was getting less mic time than Farooq at the beginning of NOD but used what time he had to drop his one-liners and by the end of the stable, The Rock was all kinds of over. When Reigns has had his chances to speak, he either botches what he has to say or it's very bland stuff. I'm not arguing that Reigns isn't over....hell it would take an idiot to deny the pop that he got last night. BUT his mic skills are mediocre at best right now. If he can iron that part of his game out, the sky is the limit for him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Erm Shield Thread, where's your Roman Reigns dropkick GIF?


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: that dropkick.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BarneyArmy said:


> :mark: that dropkick.


I wish I could have marked out with everyone else as it happened. :C


----------



## Frantics

I will say, over the months, I have been impressed with Roman, he really has improved, I believe he will get better, and for all the ambrose fans including me, if you really think that WWE is gonna drop a guy that can talk for ages on the mic and a guy that is secretly getting over in his own way, then your dead wrong, WWE won't forget about Rollins and Ambrose, yeah right now their focus is on Roman Reigns, but I assure you that they won't forget about Rollins and Ambrose, they both are great and WWE realizes that, if they didn't, they wouldn't let Ambrose have as much mic and commentary time as he is getting now, and they wouldn't of shown how good Rollins is in the Ring, and I will say Roman is impressing me, cause I'm a huge Ambrose and Rollins fan, but boy has he impressed me, when I first saw him which was in FCW, I was like "oh great another big guy that seems unstoppable" but he has made me think otherwise, he is rather unique if you think about it, the dude can be athletic, this is coming from a person that isn't the biggest fan of Roman, but I will admit, I was proven wrong and I like what I see, don't get me wrong, he still has got a long way to go, but can we all at least all agree, that these 3 will be big stars and great Athletes.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Frantics said:


> I will say, over the months, I have been impressed with Roman, he really has improved, I believe he will get better, and for all the ambrose fans including me, if you really think that WWE is gonna drop a guy that can talk for ages on the mic and a guy that is secretly getting over in his own way, then your dead wrong, WWE won't forget about Rollins and Ambrose, yeah right now their focus is on Roman Reigns, but I assure you that they won't forget about Rollins and Ambrose, they both are great and WWE realizes that, if they didn't, they wouldn't let Ambrose have as much mic and commentary time as he is getting now, and they wouldn't of shown how good Rollins is in the Ring, and I will say Roman is impressing me, cause I'm a huge Ambrose and Rollins fan, but boy has he impressed me, when I first saw him which was in FCW, I was like "oh great another big guy that seems unstoppable" but he has made me think otherwise, he is rather unique if you think about it, the dude can be athletic, this is coming from a person that isn't the biggest fan of Roman, but I will admit, I was proven wrong and I like what I see, don't get me wrong, he still has got a long way to go, but can we all at least all agree, that these 3 will be big stars and great Athletes.


It's.. one.. sentence.. :ex:


----------



## Frantics

Bearodactyl said:


> It's.. one.. sentence.. :ex:


Heh hey when your trying to get a point across xD, sometimes it will be a long sentence haha, longest so sentence I have ever typed xD


----------



## Clique

Calahart said:


>


Absolutely amazing display of athleticism and such a cool yet brutal looking move pulled off by "The Punisher" of The Shield. Reigns continues to impress me with every opportunity or should I say spot WWE gives him to shine.

btw, think I'll close at least one thread today with that gif. :reigns


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clique said:


> Absolutely amazing display of athleticism and such a cool yet brutal looking move pulled off by "The Punisher" of The Shield. Reigns continues to impress me with every opportunity or should I say spot WWE gives him to shine.
> 
> btw, think I'll close at least one thread today with that gif. :reigns


Lord knows a lot of threads deserve it.

Anyways yeah he continues to impress me as well. 

Hopefully I won't sleep through smackdown too.


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Lord knows a lot of threads deserve it.
> 
> Anyways yeah he continues to impress me as well.
> 
> Hopefully I won't sleep through smackdown too.


Thanks for the icon size Caly..  
Yeah, Roman is a beast.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Anytime dollface.


----------



## tbp82

Just wondering how you guys feel about the Smackdown commercial and how it was presented Roman's Reign and him being the new best in the world. A lot of focus on the most popular member of The Shield here. That commerical almost feels like Roman Reigns was being presented as Batman and he has two Robins.


----------



## Reaper

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering how you guys feel about the Smackdown commercial and how it was presented Roman's Reign and him being the new best in the world. A lot of focus on the most popular member of The Shield here. That commerical almost feels like Roman Reigns was being presented as Batman and he has two Robins.


I can tell you that it's going to go over extremely well with Reigns' fans because he's the next big thing, will be acceptable to The Shield fans because the entire group is still featured, but will piss the heck out of just Rollins and Ambrose fans because it's foreshadowing a future burial for both


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ain't even mad about it. 

I am sleepy, though.

G'night!
:ambrose


----------



## DareDevil

Calahart said:


> Ain't even mad about it.
> 
> I am sleepy, though.
> 
> G'night!
> :ambrose


Night boo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Arguments against Roman Reigns.
> 
> 1.) He has no moveset.
> 
> Let's see biggest WWE/WWF stars of all-time The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, Bruno Sammartino, Andre The Giant, The Undertaker, Buddy Rogers, and John Cena I think that is a fair list of the top 8 biggest stars in WWE/WWF history. What's does it say when 6 of the top 8 had extremly limited movesets. (Buddy Rogers and to some extent The Undertaker being the exceptions). It amazes me to see people on here complain about Roman Reings having limited moves etc. Who cares if he does? It is proven in wrestling that moveset has no bearing on success or getting over as a wrestler.
> 
> 
> 2.) He won't get over?
> 
> The guy got a pop last night just for getting tag into the match. All this while being the heel. How is that not getting over?
> 
> 
> 3.) He has no mic skills?
> 
> I think his mic skills are adequate for the character he's been given. So he should say Finally, The Reigns has come back or maybe Whatcha gonna do when Reignsamania spears you!!!! He is the Reigns Aww and he got a great spear Aww but I don't have a big nose Aww!!! Seriously what do you want from him with his current character?
> 
> 4.) He's to green in the ring?
> 
> Ok so he's inexperienced in the ring. Well how does one get experience at something? You keep working. There's no evidence of any kinda that Reings doesn't have the work ethic. All one has to do is look at the way his body looked as a football player at Georgia Tech and how he has transformed his body to its current more asthetically pleasing form. I'm sure he always worked out as a football player so, once he got to FCW/NXT he probably changed his workout and dietary habits that alone shows work ethic.
> 
> It seems to me that the Roman Reigns naysayers are angry at Reigns not because they truly angry Reings doesn't have "it" or Reigns is bad but, because he's being pushed instead of thier favorite. I believe that if you swap Roman Reigns with any other big guy who isn't a psycho on the mic or a flippy floppy wrestler that that guy would've received the same criticisms. I know WWE is really bad about pushing wreslters solely because of size and looks and I can understand where that can be frustrating but, in Roman Reings situation that is just not the case. He's improved by leaps and bounds from both his FCW days and his main roster debut.
> 
> My question for Roman Reings critics is what would it take for you guys to throw your support behind a Roman Reings push?


Some of them will never be satisfied. Soon they will star nitpicking at how he throws his hair off his forehead. As you said, they don't think that they're favourite is going to be pushed so they highly criticize every little thing that he does. The way how they carried on about the Punk/Reigns match you would think that the guy just stood in the middle of the ring and did nothing but a spear. If he had come up through the indies you wouldn't be hearing all of this criticsm. They need to ask themselves how far along were they favourites when they only had 3 years of wrestling under their belt.


----------



## Clique

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering how you guys feel about the Smackdown commercial and how it was presented Roman's Reign and him being the new best in the world. A lot of focus on the most popular member of The Shield here. That commerical almost feels like Roman Reigns was being presented as Batman and he has two Robins.


Well it is clear as day now if it wasn't before that Reigns has a bright future ahead of him and the folks in charge favor him the most in The Shield. Reigns not only was the only member to pin CM Punk but he did so two weeks in a row. Reigns gets to shine in spots timed and orchestrated for him to showcase the best of his ability i.e. Superman punch here, Spear finish/crash through the barricade aka best spot of the night there. 

Reigns' powerful presence and beastly moments (admittedly by design but he's getting over more every week) seem to have caught people's attention over Ambrose's loose cannon-type personality or even Rollins' ability to perform in the ring. I don't see the push slowing down and if everything such as booking & connecting with audiences falls into place just right for Roman Reigns and he continues to improve on his singles match performances, he will be a true breakout star once this unit disbands.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheVipersGirl said:


> Seth Rollins long sleeve appreciation post



Praise this post.



Also, regarding Reigns, you've got to give it to him - he is really improving. Everyone has to start somewhere. Nice to see Triple Power Bomb back against last night and some bromance stuff at the end when they celebrated the win. Have to say I really lol'd when Reign's tossed Ambrose back into the ring like a sack of shit after he hit the steps. :lol



Surprised we aren't on a new thread yet...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not understand the appeal in Roman Reigns. 
He has "The Look"
What "Look"?
And do not tell me that is the same "look" that John Cena and Randy Orton have, because I'm fan of these two and honestly I do not see anything special in Reigns. :side:


----------



## TheFranticJane

I just have to say that Roman was brilliant on Raw. From taunting the New Age Outlaws, to that fucking _Mega Super Dropkick of Death Turbo Champions Edition 64_™, it was another great showing.
Nice tease of the rift, too, with Reigns throwing Ambrose out of the ring like that.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> Just wondering how you guys feel about the Smackdown commercial and how it was presented Roman's Reign and him being the new best in the world. A lot of focus on the most popular member of The Shield here. That commerical almost feels like Roman Reigns was being presented as Batman and he has two Robins.


Michael Cole (or was it JBL? I can't remember) once referred to The Shield as "Ambrose's Shield" so...I'm not particularly fussed  And Roman's been getting a lot of reaction--why not?


----------



## Frantics

This feud looks like it's gonna be a great one, when do you guys and gals think we will see more of the breakup or a huge boiling point? Or do you think they are haulting it? Great match by all 3 of them, and lol at the people that think the other 2 are going to get buried xD


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not understand the appeal in Roman Reigns.
> He has "The Look"
> What "Look"?
> And do not tell me that is the same "look" that John Cena and Randy Orton have, because I'm fan of these two and honestly I do not see anything special in Reigns. :side:


I'm going to explain this in a really crap way because I'm on my phone and can't really write eloquently enough without this damn thing crashing on me (I hate the app to this site too) 

It's the look of a guy who can make ladies swoon, make guys shit their pants (size), make guys want to be him (see two previous options - make ladies swoon, size) all at the same time. He has this ethnic look that isn't the same as everyone else, quite mysterious - not quite white, not quite black (I know he's Samoan before anyone says anything). He has this balance of being able to scrub up well but you know he can get down and dirty at the same time (Subzero are you going to go there? Eh? _Ehhh?_  

He neither one nor the other, unlike Ambrose and Rollins who arguably work at their best in their respective heel(Ambrose)/face(Rollins) roles. 

Obviously this is all personal opinion and seems to be what the 'E is feeding us. I can totally see where you are coming from, he doesn't appeal to me either but I can really see why they would 'push' him because this is what casuals like and honestly that is the truth. Not all but some people I know who dip in and out of wrestling only want to talk about Roman and his 'sick' spear when I mention The Shield and my best friend continuously reminds me that "he is the best looking of The Shield'.

Le sigh.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Look at this derp :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> He has this balance of being able to scrub up well but you know he can get down and dirty at the same time (Subzero are you going to go there? Eh? _Ehhh?_


Moi? And risk getting a blackout from Seth? I think I like how my face's arranged.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Look at this derp :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's so damn weird. He's lucky that he's sexy as fuck to compensate for it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Look at this derp :lmao :lmao :lmao


I like Ambrose because he does weird stuff:lmao


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not understand the appeal in Roman Reigns.
> He has "The Look"
> What "Look"?
> And do not tell me that is the same "look" that John Cena and Randy Orton have, because I'm fan of these two and honestly I do not see anything special in Reigns. :side:


he looks like he could be in "Game of Thrones" 

he looks like he could be "Conan The Barbarian"

He has the size to look legit against other big men.

So you combine size with hollywood good looks and there's your formula.


----------



## Srdjan99

His weirdeness is whau it'll make him a star


----------



## Squeege

tbp82 said:


> he looks like he could be in "Game of Thrones"
> 
> he looks like he could be "Conan The Barbarian"
> 
> He has the size to look legit against other big men.
> 
> So you combine size with hollywood good looks and there's your formula.


Roman Drogo, long lost brother of Khol? :vince$


----------



## tbp82

Squeege said:


> Roman Drogo, long lost brother of Khol? :vince$


That's him.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Product of the WWE machine? Family of a former wrestler? Big muscly meathead? 

All these Reigns av/sigs are making me sick and people marking out every time he does a fucking spear. 

He can't wrestle. He can't talk. He has no expressions/charisma/character. He just spears people and acts all broody/tough.

The IWC actually prefer this generic jobber over Seth Rollins? One of the best wrestlers in the US? MUCH more charismatic and better on the mic?
LMAO at when Reigns replaces Cena and starts wearing fruity pebble shirts, calling heels 'poopy heads' and booked like a superhero underdog. No one before '05 thought gangster Cena would turn into this. 
This talentless, boring, generic fool pinned CM Punk twice. And Daniel Bryan is a heel garbage man. Cesaro a jobber. Rollins a future jobber. Sandow & Ziggler ultimate jobbers.

Vince won.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I am pretty sure Reigns is #3 on the list when it comes to most IWC fans. The raking goes Ambrose, Rolllins, Reigns.

I think most IWC is pissed Reigns is being pushed over Ambrose.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

The Shield has their fans, I usually stay out of that thread because man, its weird. Its one step removed from slash fan fics in my view. 

I got no issue with Reigns, but only as a tag guy.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

You didn't see Raw last night, did you?


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Lots of people appreciate Rollins, for different reasons to Reigns. Rollins is (in my opinion) more exciting to watch in the ring, but Reigns has an intense style, a great look and probably a bright future.

Why does it matter if Reigns is an iwc favourite anyway? It isn't like Vince listens to us. He books what he wants, and people either like it or they don't. Who the iwc favours doesn't really matter in the long run. I remember a while back everyone online was mental for Ryback, and that didn't exactly amount to much.

People's opinions shouldn't matter to you so much, Punk and Bryan will be fine, Cesaro has a bright future, and hasn't been with the company for long really, so he still has time to get ahead, and I firmly believe he will. The internet having a hard on for reigns won't take away the success of other people.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

HAHAHAHA, Reigns is a generic jobber? are you just throwing out buzzwords bro?

Reigns is gonna be a big thing, regardless of whether the IWC loves him or not. He's got star written all over him, a 5 year old could see that.
I couldn't care less if he's not a Daniel Bryan in the ring, things get fucking dull when everyone is anyway. and he's absolutely fine on the mic, people seem to shit on peoples mic skills when they have nothing to hate on. I have heard every single wrestler in WWE have their mic skills insulted by someone at some point on this forum, its ludicrous.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

There's barely any loyalty in the IWC, it's reigns this time, I'm sure someone new will come on the roster and loads will be diddling themselves over them instead.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am pretty sure Reigns is #3 on the list when it comes to most IWC fans. The raking goes Ambrose, Rolllins, Reigns.
> 
> I think most IWC is pissed Reigns is being pushed over Ambrose.


Ambrose popularity has gone WAY down over here, apart from his obsessive fangirls.


Reigns sigs/avs/smileys are everywhere. It's rare to see anyone criticising Reigns and everyone is marking out over everything he does. This is meant to be the IWC? The WWE book him strong, make him win everything and the IWC say ''wow look at him! he's good! :mark:'' 

There was a time when Rollins would have be a smark GOD (similar to Punk). Now we're more interested in who Vince tells us to like. 

I don't see ANY appeal in Reigns. He's not even big ffs. He's like an inch bigger than Ambrose and has smaller arms. Where is the wrestling ability? The mic skills? The charisma? The character?


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Wrestlingforum.com is the internet explorer of wrestling forums since wwe closed their forums. 

You won't see any other place with more marks than here.

And Vince finally got his brain dead audience they have always wanted. No self respecting fan would continue watching.


----------



## Rugrat

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> He can't wrestle. He can't talk. He has no expressions/charisma/character. He just spears people and acts all broody/tough.


To be fair Goldberg does have some marks here.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

IWC has that McMahon body fetish. Reigns will be quickly exposed if they book him in long matches, but he's not my employee to highlight or ruin.


----------



## xdryza

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Just give it time. LOL.

The dude is very overrated though. He has no business being pushed over guys who CAN wrestle...then again if someone like Batista (who was never that good of a wrestler) can be in the main event, maybe Reigns has a shot. He just needs to improve big time. Doing spears and grunts is not enough for me. He needs variety.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



RugbyRat said:


> To be fair Goldberg does have some marks here.


You think Reigns its comparable to Goldberg?


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



RugbyRat said:


> To be fair Goldberg does have some marks here.


Goldberg >xinfinity> Reigns.

Goldberg was built like a tank, could do backflips and had a POWER house move set. I've never even seen Reigns pick someone up. All he does is spear and punch.
Goldberg oozed charisma and almost put WWE out of business. Even in 2014 his name is chanted during matches he has nothing to do with. Don't compare Rock's cousin to Goldberg. Goldberg has earned his marks.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Meh, I like a lot of people for different reasons. I like Kevin Nash & I like Ultimo Dragon so the type of wrestler somebody is doesn't really matter to me.

Now I will say that I prefer Ambrose the most, followed by Rollins & Reigns in that order, _but_ I really like all three.

Unlike a lot of these goofy ass looking big guys that WWE has, Reigns looks like a beast. Now could they fuck that up? Of course, but his whole demeanor at this point is 100% in your face & believable. I like him, there's nothing wrong with liking a variety of styles. I love a good chain wrestling sequence as much as a spear spot, so to each his own. I hope all three members of the shield do big things and are around for a long time.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

New Reigns interview:



> Roman Reigns joined Doug Mortman and Dave Lagreca on Busted Open. You can hear Busted Open on SiriusXM 92 and on the SiriusXM app. Here are some highlights:
> 
> On being the only member of The Shield to beat CM Punk; if there are any cracks in The Shield: "The match as far as me beating CM Punk that’s-- that’s something everybody’s going to have to get used to. Me taking down a lot of the top superstars, on my own. As far as cracks in The Shield--you know I don’t see it as a “weak link” type thing. I think the match up, you know like; it’s a very similar match up between Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and CM Punk. They’re all very technical-sound wrestlers. I bring something a bit different to the table. I’m a heavy hitting brawler. CM Punk tried to go toe-to-toe with me in that regard and it failed for him."
> 
> On if he looks at himself as a standout member of The Shield since being voted Most Improved Wrester by the Busted Open Nation: "I don’t look at it too much--read into that type of stuff too much but I do agree with it; you know what I’m saying? When you wrestle as much we do; we like to consider ourselves the backbone of the company. Without us, all these dates that we’re able to do; they’re just not going to be possible. We’re the guys that do the dirty work. We’re there every single day. We don’t miss a show. There’s no weekends off for us. So I think that’s a huge contribution to my improvement. Anytime you can work on your craft; week in and week out; and focus on it, you’re gonna get better at anything. So for me, it was just apart of the process. Traveling with Seth and Dean, wrestling everyday with those guys; your grandma could get better at wrestling if she was able to do that."
> 
> On what would be his focus if he were to find himself next to his partners in the Royal Rumble: "Oh that’s simple. We’re all in there together. Nothing changes for us. It’s business as usual. We’re gonna eliminate everybody and we’re going to do it with the most efficient teamwork possible. And then once we get to where it’s us three we’re gonna have to figure that out then. The gloves may come off or maybe we’ll make a stand. Maybe we’ll do something no one’s ever done before. We walk out of that sucker; who knows? That’s gonna have to be up to everybody to tune in and pay attention. Cause we’re gonna put on a good show."
> 
> On what is his goal for 2014: "I think just to stay on the track that I’m on. Continue to dominate in these singles opportunities I get. And then when the right opportunity presents itself, I’d like to capture a singles title. There’s plenty of room in The Shield for another singles title; if not two more. I know Seth is thinking the exact same thing. And that’s what makes us money is we’re all on the same page as far as where we’re trying to go. If you’re not trying to climb to the top; if you’re not on that ladder; you’re in trouble, man. You might as well just stay over there by the water cooler and watch us dominate. So if we can get a couple of singles titles along with that US title; that’ll be key for us in 2014."
> 
> His thoughts on the WWE Network: "I mean just groundbreaking stuff. This is something for a damn near century we’ve been working towards. Since pro wrestling started and then evolved into Sports Entertainment. This is kind of what we’ve been pushing towards for years and years now. For the WWE, that was really the next step; to broadcast and advertise under our own name. So it’s a big, big moment for our company. And I’m sure nothing but the best is lined up in our future."
> 
> His thoughts on possibly being the “face” of the company in 2014: "I don’t know about the “face” of the company. That’s kind of being used right now. I’d like to come up with something a little more fresh. You know Randy Orton is doing that whole “face” of the company thing. I think I’m better than him so if we can get a one upper situation, that’s---maybe the “backbone” of the company. Maybe the “balls” of the company. Something cool like that, you know? I don’t know about the “face” of the company. Maybe the “man” of the company. That sounds about right."
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ure_WWE_Network_More.html#Os2Y4OlgOuhY1YfU.99


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Rollins is my favorite of The Shield but Reigns is better than Ambrose, I don't see anything good about him and all of his singles matches are bad to terrible and he's not great on the mic. Reigns moveset can be exciting at times and he's very good looking, he's got some good qualities.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

IWC favorite? LOL, more like the opposite. Seems like he's The Shield's hated member around here. Everyone drools over Ambrose and Rollins while ridiculing Reigns because they think he'll become the breakout star all because he has the look. Just because he has a few people with him on their ava/sig doesn't make him an IWC favorite.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Ungratefulness said:


> Rollins is my favorite of The Shield but Reigns is better than Ambrose, I don't see anything good about him and all of his singles matches are bad to terrible and he's not great on the mic. Reigns moveset can be exciting at times and *he's very good looking, he's got some good qualities.*


That's not a good quality ffs. If I want to cream myself over some dudes body I'll go watch porn (I'm straight). Why does the IWC in 2014 think like this:

''Yes Vince should push him! He's hawt and has a great look! Think of all the $$$ the WWE will make! It's great!'' 

And he doesn't have an exciting move set. Curtis Axel's move set is more exciting. All Reigns does is spear and punch. Something which Kaitlyn does/did.

He can't talk and he has no character or charisma. At least that insufferable Cena is capable of showing talent when he feels like it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

And I, as John Cena fan, think:

"Why people like Reigns?":argh:
When next to him are: Ambrose (much, much better mic) and Rollins (much better wrestled)
So I'm confused with this "love" that he receives.


----------



## That Red

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I never got the memo that us IWC guys could only like pencil-armed midget mat technicians. What's wrong with liking the big guy?

Reigns is the best on the mic in the Shield, and has the most attitude. While Seth Rollins is the best in the ring, Reigns is no slouch.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Rollins was the least favourite for awhile but I'll take some credit for getting him more recognition. He's the best out of the three.

I like Reigns but he shouldn't be getting a massive push whilst beating one of the top guys twice.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

no talent lol. this is a guy who had never even set foot in a wrestling ring just over 3 years ago and now he is doing this


----------



## Ungratefulness

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> That's not a good quality ffs. If I want to cream myself over some dudes body I'll go watch porn (I'm straight). Why is the IWC in 2014 think like this:
> 
> ''Yes Vince should push him! He's hawt and has a great look! Think of all the $$$ the WWE will make! It's great!''
> 
> And he doesn't have an exciting move set. Curtis Axel's move set is more exciting. All Reigns does is spear and punch. Something which Kaitlyn does/did.
> 
> He can't talk and he has no character or charisma. At least that insufferable Cena is capable of showing talent when he feels like it.


I didn't say I wanted him pushed, I said I like Rollins better, but he's better than Ambrose. And yes having a good look is a good quality. I like his moveset and that jump on apron kick last RAW was impressive. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I remember when the IWC was hot on Miz's cock :lmao How did that work guys?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



That Red said:


> I never got the memo that us IWC guys could only like pencil-armed midget mat technicians. What's wrong with liking the big guy?
> 
> *Reigns is the best on the mic in the Shield, and has the most attitude*. While Seth Rollins is the best in the ring, Reigns is no slouch.


Really? :ambrose2


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am pretty sure Reigns is #3 on the list when it comes to most IWC fans. The raking goes Ambrose, Rolllins, Reigns.
> 
> I think most IWC is pissed Reigns is being pushed over Ambrose.


Shield collectively is more popular than anyone on the roster, on here. Though, as singles competitors, I'd assume Punk is more popular than any single member of the Shield. 

However, the IWC is composed of one too many bandwagoner, and quite of few of the former Punk "fans" are now obsessed with dissing him all the time. What embarrassments.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

By IWC you mean females?

Ambrose seems to be the one atleast on this forum as the most over..the people on the forums generally fap over mic skills so Ambrose is the winner there.

Most of the Reigns fans on this forum appear to be female...and it looks like Ambrose beats him in that department with the female fans.

Reigns getting the eventual push and him beating CM Punk, while Ambrose's future is uncertain...guy might become the next Sheamus in the eyes of the most of the internet :lol ...hope he doesn't though.


----------



## That Red

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Really? :ambrose2


Yeah, it comes very naturally to me whereas the mic work of Rollins feels very forced. As for Ambrose, he's good at being the annoying heel but that's about it.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



validreasoning said:


> no talent lol. this is a guy who had never even set foot in a wrestling ring just over 3 years ago and now he is doing this


Took him 3 years to the no.1 diva move (ooo from the outside!!1! ). Punk's selling is what made that. Don't underestimate the most _realistic_ seller in WWE.

Rollins was doing moonsaults off the crowds stomach before Reigns was getting taught how to do a headlock by Bill DeMott. Get back to me when Reigns or anyone alive can do this:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

OP is forgetting #1 important thing, he's a really sexy dude


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Product of the WWE machine? Family of a former wrestler? Big muscly meathead?


Sounds like The Rock. I liked him too. 

All this butthurt makes me. :lmao "How dare you people like a wrestler I don't!11!" So, what kind of wrestlers _are_ acceptable to like now? Is it just overgrown midgets from the indiez who were....raised by wolves? If so, sorry. I didn't get that memo.

And Vince "won" in 2001. 

Fwiw, I like both Reigns and Rollins. I rate them about equally. Then Ambrose comes in way behind.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

tylermoxreigns said:


> Look at this derp :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lol this made me laugh so hard. Things got lighten up here, jeez at least 4-5 pages complaints about RR push I mean since when got things so negative around here.:| They are looking for a new marketable superhero not somebody that give kids nightmares deal with it :lol. 

As for people who are waiting for psycho Ambrose, I'm a bit synical about this issue. With wwe being pg now, we never have characters nor the feuds like we've had in the attitude era. We don't have a Kane that electrocude somebody's testikels, we don't have a footfetish snitsky, we don't have a Lesnar that throws a handicap person from the stairs, no edge having a sex celebration,... All of these wrestlers have become more limited in what they used to do, Lesnar beats up random Mark Henry and Kane walks around in a suit :side: That's why I'm a little bumbed about Ambrose because they will always hold him down, not using his character potential and talent to its limits. 

Sorry about the bad spelling, its late and I'm not in the mood to use a translator.


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Reigns is mostly liked by being associated with Rollins and Ambrose(who are big IWC favs). Those two also have been coddling/protecting him up to this point, making up for his weaknesses. If he debuted by himself I doubt people would care for him.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Lord Stark said:


> Reigns is mostly liked by being associated with Rollins and Ambrose(who are big IWC favs). Those two also have been coddling/protecting him up to this point, making up for his weaknesses. If he debuted by himself I doubt people would care for him.


In other words, some people are just meant to wrestle in tags their whole careers because they are flawed as singles. That's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



That Red said:


> Yeah, it comes very naturally to me whereas the mic work of Rollins feels very forced. As for Ambrose, he's good at being the annoying heel but that's about it.


Ambrose is a heel
I have a completely different opinion of you
To me Reigns has the worst mic (do not believe anything he says)


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Rollins was doing moonsaults off the crowds stomach before Reigns was getting taught how to do a headlock by Bill DeMott. Get back to me when Reigns or anyone alive can do this:


rollins isn't an ex football tackle and lol at comparing reigns to a diva, why isn't cena doing high flying moves like adrian neville :lmao http://www.ramblinwreck.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/anoai_joe00.html


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

IWC Rulez
Drew McIntyre and Tyson Kidd 4 lyfe


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

The IWC has changed quite a bit 

It used to be the type of smarky Punk/Bryan fans were the overwhelming majority (except instead of Punk or Bryan it was Benoit or Jericho or Edge...basically anyone who was perceived as being phenomenal in-ring or could cut great heel promos). Those folks are still around but there's also WAAAAAY more people who mark for "WWE guys" like Cena, Orton, or (now) Reigns. Those people are like a backlash to the typical IWC stuff, and now they're part of the IWC as well.

So yeah, its not surprising to me that Reigns has a lot of support


----------



## NeyNey

AMBROSE...









He was so awesome. :clap

I love that deep background development with Punk and Ambrose.
They sow seeds of hate and rivalry into them which'll grow and grow, thrive and thrive, until ONE day we get them in full blossom. :banderas



SubZero3:16 said:


> I NEED A GIF OF THAT RUNNING DROP KICK!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas


I rewinded it like 300 times.
It was so fucking beautiful. :clap:clap:clap



CM Jewels said:


> I don't think it's the end of the world for Ambrose, as I'm one of his biggest proponents.


Exactly, it isn't. 
The book of his destiny is still only at its prologue right now.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger

I love that psycho gimmick. Dean looks like he had been smoking crack three days into the row. no one is playing his character, as well as he. What a genius :clap


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



ByTor said:


> Sounds like The Rock. I liked him too.
> 
> All this butthurt makes me. :lmao "How dare you people like a wrestler I don't!11!" * So, what kind of wrestlers are acceptable to like now? * Is it just overgrown midgets from the indiez who were....raised by wolves? If so, sorry. I didn't get that memo.
> 
> And Vince "won" in 2001.
> 
> Fwiw, I like both Reigns and Rollins. I rate them about equally. Then Ambrose comes in way behind.


Once upon a time IWC used to like wrestlers who could actually wrestle and talk. Ones with a character. Ones who didn't come from a famous uncle. Or relied on having supermodel looks. IWC used to be about pure TALENT triumphing against the machine. Reigns is the opposite of all that. I despise him and everything he stands for. 
The worst ones are the ones who think ''he's badass'' because he wears black, broods and has muscles/generic tats. 
Let me tell you something Mark Henry said about CM Punk. He said when he looks in the mirror he sees Mark Henry. That no one can fuck with him backstage. Same goes for Bryan, who in ROH the Dragon would make Reigns his bitch. These men didn't have to rely on booking, roids and brooding to be portrayed as Gods amongst men.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

The reaction Reigns got when he tagged into that 6 man said a lot about his future imo. I think all 3 Shield guys will get a good push once the group breaks up.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Product of the WWE machine? Family of a former wrestler? Big muscly meathead?
> 
> All these Reigns av/sigs are making me sick and people marking out every time he does a fucking spear.
> 
> He can't wrestle. He can't talk. He has no expressions/charisma/character. He just spears people and acts all broody/tough.
> 
> The IWC actually prefer this generic jobber over *Seth Rollins*? One of the best wrestlers in the US? MUCH *more charismatic* and *better on the mic*?
> LMAO at when Reigns replaces Cena and starts wearing fruity pebble shirts, calling heels 'poopy heads' and booked like a superhero underdog. No one before '05 thought gangster Cena would turn into this.
> This talentless, boring, generic fool pinned CM Punk twice. And Daniel Bryan is a heel garbage man. Cesaro a jobber. Rollins a future jobber. Sandow & Ziggler ultimate jobbers.
> 
> Vince won.




I couldn't read on. Sorry.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Once upon a time IWC used to like wrestlers who could actually wrestle and talk. Ones with a character. Ones who didn't come from a famous uncle. Or relied on having supermodel looks. IWC used to be about pure TALENT triumphing against the machine. Reigns is the opposite of all that. I despise him and everything he stands for.
> The worst ones are the ones who think ''he's badass'' because he wears black, broods and has muscles/generic tats.
> Let me tell you something Mark Henry said about CM Punk. He said when he looks in the mirror he sees Mark Henry. That no one can fuck with him backstage. Same goes for Bryan, who in ROH the Dragon would make Reigns his bitch. These men didn't have to rely on booking, roids and brooding to be portrayed as Gods amongst men.


In case you haven't noticed the IWC has stepped back from slurping the uber worker wrestling machine guys since their #1 favorite murdered his family.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Shield collectively is more popular than anyone on the roster, on here. Though, as singles competitors, I'd assume Punk is more popular than any single member of the Shield.
> 
> However, the IWC is composed of one too many bandwagoner, and quite of few of the former Punk "fans" are now obsessed with dissing him all the time. What embarrassments.


I meant the ranking of the shield members as 1-3 not overall roster.

I think DB then Punk at 1 and 2 for the IWC on the roster. From what I have seen it seems like Reigns has the least fans by the IWC when it comes to the shield.

I still think Ambrose is #1. I think once Reigns goes solo he is going to be exposed for how green he still is, and I could easily see him getting Ryback'd. Where he was popular at one point but once everyone saw how average to poor he is in the ring when he is not squashing jobbers, he will get less popular.

The best way IMO to handle Reigns is to give him the IC or US title, and let him beat up on the mid carders. There is no reason to hot shot him to the main event since there is no room for him and he would only end up jobbing to Punk, Cena, and Orton.

I would love to see him take the IC title from Big E then let him and ambrose feud until mania, then if they really want to combine the IC and US title, let it be reigns vs ambrose for the titles.
or even add in Rollins and make it a triple threat match for the unified titles.

The reason why Reigns has looked so good is because Ambrose and Rollins do all the work in the ring, then the booking gives Reigns his 3 move of doom which are all great spots, and the fans go OMG look at that superman punch or look at that spear.

WE have seen what happens to Reigns in singles matches like with Punk. He blew up after 5 minutes and the match was a disaster.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



That Red said:


> Yeah, it comes very naturally to me whereas the mic work of Rollins feels very forced. As for Ambrose, he's good at being the annoying heel but that's about it.


Sounds like you need to watch some of the 20+ minute matches Ambrose and Rollins had where Ambrose was the guy leading things most of the match.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I couldn't read on. Sorry.


How rude. It's a popular opinion, put any Rollins promo against a Reigns promo. 

Rollins had his charisma outshine entire segments/matches every (small) chance he gets. He steals dat spotlight centred at Reigns. 


















































Rollins charisma is off the charts. And he's miles ahead of Reigns on the mic.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I just said to my friend the other day, "Can you remember him doing anything besides the Superman Punch and the Spear?" Everything else he does is just so forgettable. Though that dropkick he did last night was pretty nice. So I guess he has 3 things to remember him by.


----------



## Big Booboos

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

IMO every member of The Shield is a future main eventer, but my personal list goes Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns.


----------



## Hydra

Damn that dropkick from Roman made mark out so hard. The guy is improving really well in the ring. The latter half of the year is going to be his. I'm sure of it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Great interview from Reigns that you posted Mox. Good mix of kayfabe and reality. I like how he credits both Dean and Seth with his improvement but also mentions the point that they get no weekends off. I just hope that WWE doesn't overwork them…well too much. It really is a tough job and many people don't respect it because 'wrestling's fake lolz' and I honestly feel that wrestlers should be compensated better than they are. I also noticed that he mentions the unity in the shield so I hope they don't break up for a while and we could still get a shield vs wyatt match since both the Punk and Bryan angles seem to be over.


----------



## Telos

_"Haters gonna hate"_​


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

He's overrated, he definitely won't be the face of the company but I like him and just because he's a product of the "machine" doesn't mean we shouldn't like him. John Cena wrestled on the indies btw. And is almost universally hated here.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> How rude. It's a popular opinion, put any Rollins promo against a Reigns promo.
> 
> Rollins had his charisma outshine entire segments/matches every (small) chance he gets. He steals dat spotlight centred at Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins charisma is off the charts. And he's miles ahead of Reigns on the mic.


Just because you have hair like Hayley Williams doesn't mean you're charismatic.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I feel like the OP is mad because Reigns is starting to get over with alot of people. Look at the reaction he got from the crowd when he was in the 6 man tag match on RAW yesterday. You're clearly blind if you say the guy lacks charisma as well. You seem like you're one of those people who just flat out hate the guy and just go out of your way to disprove his popularity and potential break out as a the next big star of WWE.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

His character is "the strong silent type" How you can say has no character is ridiclous.
He can wrestle, hes still relatively new to the "biz"


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



BigEMartin said:


> *His character is "the strong silent type"* How you can say has no character is ridiclous.
> He can wrestle, hes still relatively new to the "biz"


:lmao
I Love this.


----------



## RAB

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

@OP

Seems to me that you're simply jealous because Reigns beat Punk.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Fair play to WWE they have built him up really well. Giving him the best spots and covering his massive weaknesses. Even though he has improved alot, I feel that when he goes solo he is going to be shown up massively.


----------



## Stanford

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



> Rollins charisma is off the charts. And he's miles ahead of Reigns on the mic.


Good grief.


----------



## ByTor

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Once upon a time IWC used to like wrestlers who could actually wrestle and talk. Ones with a character. Ones who didn't come from a famous uncle. Or relied on having supermodel looks. IWC used to be about pure TALENT triumphing against the machine. Reigns is the opposite of all that. I despise him and everything he stands for.
> The worst ones are the ones who think ''he's badass'' because he wears black, broods and has muscles/generic tats.


I've been a part of the IWC for longer than I care to admit. 1998, to be exact. Granted, I guess I've always been something of an outlier because, to me, the IWC has always been more about group think than anything else. Small technical indy/foreign guys=good. Big muscly powerhouses=bad. To give just one example...I met the absurd idea of Benoit as WWF champion in 2000 with :lol

Sorry to burst your bubble, but anybody working for WWE is a part of the evul machine you seem hell bent on wrecking (while watching every show, I'm sure) and "talent" is subjective. Reigns does what he does very well. He's a 265 pound wrecking ball. He's not supposed to be out there doing fancy moves or cutting wacky comedy promos. He punches, spears, looks intense and gets out of town. Leaving with more fans than he started with more times than not.


----------



## PUNKY

does anyone know what the crowd were chanting to seth last night ? sounded like "you can't wrestle" to me but surely that can't be it right, i mean come on !!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> does anyone know what the crowd were chanting to seth last night ? sounded like "you can't wrestle" to me but surely that can't be it right, i mean come on !!!


They were chanting ' New Age Outlaws.'


----------



## DareDevil

WOOO! 500 Pages!! Good work team!


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> They were chanting ' New Age Outlaws.'


oh lmao :lmao i thought it was too ridiculous to be true, don't worry i'll slap myself.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: derp






tylermoxreigns said:


> Look at this derp :lmao :lmao :lmao






Love that derp.











Also about the chant, I actually thought the crowd was saying "You can't wrestle" at first too. I just couldn't figure out who it was directed at. Then I realized that it was, indeed, a NAO chant. :lol





DevilWithAngelWings said:


> WOOO! 500 Pages!! Good work team!


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

IWC is not limited to guys who watch bingo hall wrestling. There's plenty of people on here who only watch WWE and that's why someone like Reigns would have fans here as well. I fall into that category

To me Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose all walk into the company as equals and I judge from there. So far I'm not really digging any of them.


----------



## Ashly

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I don't know what you're talking about. Roman is the most hated in the IWC. Where do you see all the love?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

OP is under the assumption that the entire IWC watches bingo hall wrestling. There are people here who only watch WWE and prefer their style of wrestling.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Ashly said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. Roman is the most hated in the IWC. Where do you see all the love?


Nope. He's not an IWC favourite nor he's the most hated. He's in the middle. I assure you he has some fans in here.


----------



## Cmasterclay

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Ugh, another topic hating on someone because he has an ounce of musculature and is over 6 feet tall. Man, I love Punk and Bryan to death, but God the smark mentality that anyone with "the look" is also not talented is obnoxious. 
Dude has natural charisma ala Batista, crossover appeal, and is starting to really get over. He FEELS like a maineventer. Ambrose and Rollins are wonderful performers but they feel like NOC main eventers. Reigns feels like someone who can one day mainevent Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Cmasterclay said:


> Ugh, another topic hating on someone because he has an ounce of musculature and is over 6 feet tall. Man, I love Punk and Bryan to death, but God the smark mentality that anyone with "the look" is also not talented is obnoxious.
> Dude has natural charisma ala Batista, crossover appeal, and is starting to really get over. He FEELS like a maineventer. Ambrose and Rollins are wonderful performers but they feel like NOC main eventers. Reigns feels like someone who can one day mainevent Wrestlemania.


Ambrose feels way more like a main evener than Reigns down IMO.

Ambrose has it all, he has great mic skills and is very good in the ring. His mannerisms are unmatched for anyone on the current roster.

We all saw how the last guy who had the look, couldn't wrestle well, and was poor on the mic. Ryback. He failed miserably. Reigns is going to be exposed like he was during the Punk match, when he doenst have Ambrose and Rollins to carry him.

There is a reason why when he was tagging with Rollins why Rollins would do the bulk of the work then Reigns would come in for his superman punch then spear to end the match.

Its because that is basically all he has, and he can't last more than 5 minutes without blowing up. 

Go watch Ambrose vs Rollins from NXT and tell me those two are not main eventers. I would even go as far as saying they had the best feud of 2012 in the WWE/NXT. Their series of matches were amazing.

This thread has nothing to do with hating, it has to do with the WWE pushing someone to the main event that isn't ready yet but they do just because he has the look when you have other guys that are.

It would be far better for Reigns to feud with the big E and have a great IC title run and let him work his way up then think he can compete with the top guys like Cena, Orton, Punk, and even Sheamus and ADR.


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

What am i supposed to hate everyone that gets pushed? We're human beings, and wrestling fans are fickle things, people love wrestlers then hate them, that's just how it goes. Look at the rock, everyone was dying for him to come back, and then he did, and half of everyone shit on it.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

He looks like a beast, he acts like a beast and preforms like a beast. Dude has the 'IT' factor. He captures the attention of Hardcore fans, casual fans and first time viewers with these attributes.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

He's my least favourite of The Shield but I still like him. He's entertaining.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

How can you say he has no charisma? He oozes charisma and presence. Being a good mic worker and being charismatic are two different things. I'm certain he'll become a cookie cutter face and I do think they should give some pins to Ambrose and Rollins but I enjoy his work at this moment. Don't see an issue with that..why hate someone now because you assume his character in 3 years will suck? It's idiotic.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



ByTor said:


> I've been a part of the IWC for longer than I care to admit. 1998, to be exact. Granted, I guess I've always been something of an outlier because, to me, the IWC has always been more about group think than anything else. Small technical indy/foreign guys=good. Big muscly powerhouses=bad. To give just one example...I met the absurd idea of Benoit as WWF champion in 2000 with :lol
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but anybody working for WWE is a part of the evul machine you seem hell bent on wrecking (while watching every show, I'm sure) and "talent" is subjective. Reigns does what he does very well. He's a 265 pound wrecking ball. He's not supposed to be out there doing fancy moves or cutting wacky comedy promos. He punches, spears, looks intense and gets out of town. Leaving with more fans than he started with more times than not.


Don't you know? Once you join the internet you have to bow down to the out of shape indy midgets and hate on every guy who came up in WWE and has an impressive physique! That's the #1 rule every IWC member has to follow. 

Putting that aside, Benoit was always championship ready including 2000.


----------



## Roho

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Some people will find anything to complain about...seriously, Roman Reigns is clearly the guy that the WWE thinks is the most suited to be the next big star...

Let's go down the list of some guys that the IWC thought should been pushed
- Kenny Dykstra
- Gunner Scorr
- Dolph Ziggler
- Test
- Mark Henry
- Damien Sandow
- Antonio Cesaro
- Dean Malenko
- Lance Storm

You really think any of those guys are marketable? You really think that you're not fickle enough to turn on them as soon as they receive their push? The WWE is smarter than you want to give them credit for. You want to know why John Cena has been the top guy for so long? Because it works. He brings in fans and money. Take Cena out of the equation and you have a huge lack of star power.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Roho said:


> Some people will find anything to complain about...seriously, Roman Reigns is clearly the guy that the WWE thinks is the most suited to be the next big star...
> 
> Let's go down the list of some guys that the IWC thought should been pushed
> - Kenny Dykstra
> - Gunner Scorr
> - Dolph Ziggler
> - Test
> - Mark Henry
> - Damien Sandow
> - Antonio Cesaro
> - Dean Malenko
> - Lance Storm
> 
> You really think any of those guys are marketable? You really think that you're not fickle enough to turn on them as soon as they receive their push? The WWE is smarter than you want to give them credit for. You want to know why John Cena has been the top guy for so long? Because it works. He brings in fans and money. Take Cena out of the equation and you have a huge lack of star power.


yeah here is a list of the guys Vince wanted to push because they had "the look"

Vladmir Kozlov
Nathan Jones
Chris Masters
Bobby Lashley
Khali
Ryback
Tensi
Mason Ryan
Curtis Axel

How side those guys work out for Vince?

The WWE always goes with someone that has "the look" over talent which is the problem.
And there is nothing wrong with the WWE wanting to have Reigns be a future WWE champion, but hell let him work the mid card first , why hot shot him to the main event just so he can fail?

Look at what happened to Ryback. Instead of putting Ryback the main event and then no be able to keep up with the likes of Cena and Punk, and it pretty much ruined him, the same thing is going to happen to Reigns. The guy is green as hell and is pretty bad on the mic.

Just let Reigns dominate the IC/US divisions for a year or two then move him up. Look at how long it took Punk to move up to the main event matches, it took him years. Why should someone less talented just because he has the look vince creams his pants for , jump ahead of everyone else that deserves a main event slot?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Choke2Death said:


> Don't you know? Once you join the internet you have to bow down to the out of shape indy midgets and hate on every guy who came up in WWE and has an impressive physique! That's the #1 rule every IWC member has to follow.
> 
> Putting that aside, Benoit was always championship ready including 2000.


The problem is those guys with the impressive physique that is all they have, they don't have a lot of wrestling talent and that is the problem.

If those guys had the talent of a Daniel Bryan or CM Punk do you really think they would get so much flack?

And what out of shape indy talent are you talking about? I am willing to bet any of the current ex-indy talent the WWE has could easily wrestle a match much longer than Reigns and not blow up.

We all saw how Reigns blew up after 5 minutes in the ring with Punk, yet people like you claim Punk and DB are out of shape because they are not as built as someone like Reigns.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Rollins is my second favorite in the shield, Reigns is close behind. Dont see the appeal of Ambrose, dude had a few good matches with Rollins(but everyone has good matches with him so it was prolly a carry job) and people just suck his dick. Dude's good on the mic, but SUCKS in the ring unless hes being carried by others.

and really OP? Why should we have the same opinion as you?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SMITTY said:


> Rollins is my second favorite in the shield, Reigns is close behind. Dont see the appeal of Ambrose, dude had a few good matches with Rollins(but everyone has good matches with him so it was prolly a carry job) and people just suck his dick. Dude's good on the mic, but SUCKS in the ring unless hes being carried by others.
> 
> and really OP? Why should we have the same opinion as you?


You do know that Ambrose was the one doing the carrying in his matches against Rollins right?

No one is saying Ambrose is on someone like Daniel Bryans level, but he is the best wrestler in the shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Reigns has improved a ton and WWE has done an amazing job at hiding his weaknesses and making him look great. Only thing that annoys me is how Rollins and Ambrose look when he has to finish all the matches. Rollins finisher is quick and deadly too, i would love to actually see him finish up some matches besides some rollup kind if pin.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> The problem is those guys with the impressive physique that is all they have, they don't have a lot of wrestling talent and that is the problem.


You're right, Brock Lesnar and Chris Benoit can't/couldn't wrestle at all. 



> If those guys had the talent of a Daniel Bryan or CM Punk do you really think they would get so much flack?


Most likely. Just look at Randy Orton, he's a total package and people still hate on him and try to convince themselves that he only gets pushed because of his look. You can tell me otherwise but I wont believe it and I'm more likely right since WWE rightfully push him and most fans outside of here would agree with me.



> And what out of shape indy talent are you talking about? I am willing to bet any of the current ex-indy talent the WWE has could easily wrestle a match much longer than Reigns and not blow up.
> 
> We all saw how Reigns blew up after 5 minutes in the ring with Punk, yet people like you claim Punk and DB are out of shape because they are not as built as someone like Reigns.


That was a joke. FYI, I'm a Bryan fan and fully support his push.



> Vladmir Kozlov - *No charisma, wrestling or mic ability*
> Nathan Jones - *Inexperienced and got tired of traveling*
> Chris Masters - *Got suspended and released*
> Bobby Lashley - *Left due to racism within the company*
> Khali - *Talentless hack*
> Ryback - *Was over as fuck and HIAC 12 even got a good buyrate with him in his first main event but they jobbed him out so much that he became a flop*
> Tensai - *Flopped, mainly because of that stupid gimmick*
> Mason Ryan - *Green and no charisma*
> Curtis Axel *Charisma of a dead fish*


----------



## Roho

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah here is a list of the guys Vince wanted to push because they had "the look"
> 
> Vladmir Kozlov
> Nathan Jones
> Chris Masters
> Bobby Lashley
> Khali
> Ryback
> Tensi
> Mason Ryan
> Curtis Axel
> 
> How side those guys work out for Vince?
> 
> The WWE always goes with someone that has "the look" over talent which is the problem.
> And there is nothing wrong with the WWE wanting to have Reigns be a future WWE champion, but hell let him work the mid card first , why hot shot him to the main event just so he can fail?
> 
> Look at what happened to Ryback. Instead of putting Ryback the main event and then no be able to keep up with the likes of Cena and Punk, and it pretty much ruined him, the same thing is going to happen to Reigns. The guy is green as hell and is pretty bad on the mic.
> 
> Just let Reigns dominate the IC/US divisions for a year or two then move him up. Look at how long it took Punk to move up to the main event matches, it took him years. Why should someone less talented just because he has the look vince creams his pants for , jump ahead of everyone else that deserves a main event slot?


I get what you're saying, but the best faces are always the ones that start off as heels which eventually leads to the crowd cheering and begging for a face turn (HBK, Austin, Rock, Cena) You can see it in last nights Raw; Reigns is the most over member of the Shield and building up that "I want him to turn face" appeal with the crowd. I'm not saying it's the right time to do it, but there's a difference between Reigns and the guys you mentioned above.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> You do know that Ambrose was the one doing the carrying in his matches against Rollins right?
> 
> No one is saying Ambrose is on someone like Daniel Bryans level, but he is the best wrestler in the shield.


Ambrose carried Rollins? you and me must of watched different matches my friend, I will admit the dude oozes charisma and is good on the mic, great even, but what singles matches has he had in the WWE that are on the level of Rollins matches? 

I can see someone saying Ambrose>Reigns because they don't like Reigns, but Rollins? All Ambrose is IMO is a future midcarder who will occasionally get shots at the ME scene, think Dolph Ziggler or Jack Swagger(though not nearly as good).


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Huh? Where'd you get this idea from? just because he may be number 3 in the books of IWC, doesn't mean IWC dislikes them. My impression from the IWC is that they all really dig the Shield as a whole. Never heard any hate for Reigns.

Personally I think Reigns is an awesome talent, and he can wrestle (just not as good as someone like Rollins). He's still a newbie to the business, and he will get overpushed but that doesn't make him a bad worker by any means. Reigns is going to make a lot of money for the WWE, especially since WWE needs another babyface with an edge after the flops like Sheamus and Ryback.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Choke2Death said:


> You're right, Brock Lesnar and Chris Benoit can't/couldn't wrestle at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely. Just look at Randy Orton, he's a total package and people still hate on him and try to convince themselves that he only gets pushed because of his look. You can tell me otherwise but I wont believe it and I'm more likely right since WWE rightfully push him and most fans outside of here would agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke. FYI, I'm a Bryan fan and fully support his push.



Beniot and Lesnar had wrestling talent, they were not pushed just because of their size or because they had the look. They had talent, that is why they were both so over with the IWC because they looked great and could wrestle. Those two are perfectly examples of how the ICW would love someone with a good physique if they would wrestle. Thanks for proving me right.

Randy Orton used to be very over with the IWC until he got super boring. Now the IWC hates him. He is a great wrestler and has the look. So again, he is another perfect example of the IWC hating someone who is a good worker. You keep proving my points.

Im glad you are a DB fan, but a lot of haters think he and punk are out of shape just because they don't look like Reigns when in fact DB and Punk are in better "ring" shape than Reigns and someone like Ryback are.

And I don't think the IWC hates Reigns. I just think many, like me, think that Ambrose and Rollins are more ready than he is. But that doesn't mean we hate him.

I am a fan of Reigns, I just think he should get the IC title and have a nice title reign, instead of trying to hot shot him to the main event and have him possibly fail like Ryback did.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am a fan of Reigns, I just think he should get the IC title and have a nice title reign, instead of trying to hot shot him to the main event and have him possibly fail like Ryback did.


I will say that I agree with this part, now that the IC title might actually not be treated like shit means that theirs no need for you to push him right away, as much as I like him, he's for sure not ready to ME PPVs and shit or hold the title. 

plus, I'll take any chance to get rid of that boring fucker we have as IC champ now


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SMITTY said:


> Ambrose carried Rollins? you and me must of watched different matches my friend, I will admit the dude oozes charisma and is good on the mic, great even, but what singles matches has he had in the WWE that are on the level of Rollins matches?
> 
> I can see someone saying Ambrose>Reigns because they don't like Reigns, but Rollins? All Ambrose is IMO is a future midcarder who will occasionally get shots at the ME scene, think Dolph Ziggler or Jack Swagger(though not nearly as good).


Yes Ambrose carried Rollins. I have seen both in the Indies and I always considered Ambrose better than Rollins. I am basing it more off of that. Maybe you think the WWE style works better for Rollins than Ambrose, and I could see that. I mean just look at how nerfed Daniel Bryan looks compared to the Indies. If you want to say that Rollins style is better suited of rthe WWE style then I can 100% agree with that and if that is what you are saying then I would agree with you on Rollins being a better WWE wrester than Ambrose, if you are just basing it on the WWE style. If people only saw DB in the WWE they would think he was just an average wrestler and not the best wrestler in the USA.

Ambrose could be the biggest heel the WWE has had in a long time if they play their cards right and he could easily be a top 3 guy in the future.
But it just depends on what the WWE does with him.

As for Rollins, i see him being a Jeff Hardy popularity type.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yes Ambrose carried Rollins. I have seen both in the Indies and I always considered Ambrose better than Rollins. I am basing it more off of that. Maybe you think the WWE style works better for Rollins than Ambrose, and I could see that. I mean just look at how nerfed Daniel Bryan looks compared to the Indies. If you want to say that Rollins style is better suited of rthe WWE style then I can 100% agree with that and if that is what you are saying then I would agree with you on Rollins being a better WWE wrester than Ambrose, if you are just basing it on the WWE style. If people only saw DB in the WWE they would think he was just an average wrestler and not the best wrestler in the USA.
> 
> Ambrose could be the biggest heel the WWE has had in a long time if they play their cards right and he could easily be a top 3 guy in the future.
> But it just depends on what the WWE does with him.
> 
> As for Rollins, i see him being a Jeff Hardy popularity type.


Hope Ambrose doesn't become a ME, its too bad that hes shitty in the ring(IMO ) because hes an AWESOME heel. but alas, wrestling>storylines IMO, so I'd rather him not become a ME player. But I'll just agree to disagree on that front

As for Rollins, as much as I like him, hes not gonna be a main eventer, or at least a mainstay, I agree more of a Jeff hardy character(although MUCH better than Jeff) who is mostly in the upper midcard but breaks out to be a WWE champ sometimes.

Reigns will get there eventually, can see him being champ by 2015 or 2016


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SMITTY said:


> Hope Ambrose doesn't become a ME, its too bad that hes shitty in the ring(IMO ) because hes an AWESOME heel. but alas, wrestling>storylines IMO, so I'd rather him not become a ME player. But I'll just agree to disagree on that front
> 
> As for Rollins, as much as I like him, hes not gonna be a main eventer, or at least a mainstay, I agree more of a Jeff hardy character(although MUCH better than Jeff) who is mostly in the upper midcard but breaks out to be a WWE champ sometimes.
> 
> Reigns will get there eventually, can see him being champ by 2015 or 2016


The WWE puts storylines over wrestling, so if you don't think he is a great wrestler, he still has a good chance at being a ME.
Even if he ever won't be a true ME he could always be the type of guy that is a strong mid carder who sometimes goes up to ME maybe win a few matches and will put over the top guys. I would be fine with that as long as he is not a jobber like Ziggler and Sandow.

If they make him a Piper type heel, and I think most people would be happy. That is how far I see Ambrose going. Maybe as big as a Piper or Dibase, meaning he never won the WWE title but he was always one of the top heels in the company.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am a fan of Reigns, I just think he should get the IC title and have a nice title reign, instead of trying to hot shot him to the main event and have him possibly fail like Ryback did.


this all day. Though I am a Big E fan, I feel when he drops the IC title, Reigns should be the one to get it and needs a lengthy reign with it. We'll def see him grow in his weaknesses that way. At the same time of continuing to bring meaning back to the title.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Would be fine with that I guess, as long as he doesn't become like HHH in 02-05 I'm fine :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Tony Stark said:


> this all day. Though I am a Big E fan, I feel when he drops the IC title, Reigns should be the one to get it and needs a lengthy reign with it. We'll def see him grow in his weaknesses that way. At the same time of continuing to bring meaning back to the title.


Agreed, because the only mid carder I can see that could legit beat Big E for the IC that would make sense is Reigns. Plus Big E losing to Reigns would still keep Big E strong.

I do think the first title Reigns may get is the US title, I could easily see him facing Ambrose for the title at WM And beating him for it.

Then some where down the line, maybe summerslam if you want to unite those two titles you could have an Reigns vs Big E unification match with Reigns winning.

I still hope the WWE keeps two mid carder titles. I think they are both needed.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> All these Reigns av/sigs are making me sick and people marking out every time he does a fucking spear.


Yup. I make my sig as obnoxious as possible just for people like you. Oh and Reigns gets plenty hate around these parts.


----------



## Roho

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SMITTY said:


> Would be fine with that I guess, as long as he doesn't become like HHH in 02-05 I'm fine :lol


I'd love to see Reigns as the top heel kind of like HHH was, but as someone who wins his matches cleanly. 

I want him to be the dominating, heel champion that NO ONE can beat cleanly. He needs to have a reign like Punk, but without all the shady wins. That will bill him as a monster, as well as build up the next big face to take him down.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed, because the only mid carder I can see that could legit beat Big E for the IC that would make sense is Reigns. Plus Big E losing to Reigns would still keep Big E strong.
> 
> I do think the first title Reigns may get is the US title, I could easily see him facing Ambrose for the title at WM And beating him for it.
> 
> Then some where down the line, maybe summerslam if you want to unite those two titles you could have an Reigns vs Big E unification match with Reigns winning.
> 
> I still hope the WWE keeps two mid carder titles. I think they are both needed.


just dont see it happening. someone correct me if i'm wrong, as i'm not positive..but hasnt there been talking of uniting the two as early as next month at EC?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup. I make my sig as obnoxious as possible just for people like you. Oh and Reigns has gets plenty hate around these parts.


*ROMAN MOTHERFUCKIN' REIGNS*
















*ROMAN MOTHERFUCKIN' REIGNS*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

@Undead :lmao :lmao Now even that is wayyy to much even for me.


----------



## Smitty

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Roho said:


> I'd love to see Reigns as the top heel kind of like HHH was, but as someone who wins his matches cleanly.
> 
> I want him to be the dominating, heel champion that NO ONE can beat cleanly. He needs to have a reign like Punk, but without all the shady wins. That will bill him as a monster, as well as build up the next big face to take him down.


I was talking about Ambrose :lol

What you described is :mark:


----------



## Roho

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



SMITTY said:


> I was talking about Ambrose :lol
> 
> What you described is :mark:


My mistake...although I don't see Ambrose ever being billed anywhere near haitch levels.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

So just because he,s muscular, the son of a former wrestler and got the "backing of the machine" he makes you sick? Wow hypacrite. Whatever happend to liking someone for being entertaining instead of marking out for all the so called indy guys and shitting on all the wwe guys? Reigns is a tad overrated because he really doesnt have much except his looks and atlethisism. He cant talk and he,s not that good in the ring but the dudes only 28 so I can see why the wwe are thinking he,s going to be huge. 5 years from now I bet he will of improved alot. Still prefer Ambrose way over Rollins and Reigns though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



ByTor said:


> I've been a part of the IWC for longer than I care to admit. 1998, to be exact. Granted, I guess I've always been something of an outlier because, to me, the IWC has always been more about group think than anything else. Small technical indy/foreign guys=good. Big muscly powerhouses=bad. To give just one example...I met the absurd idea of Benoit as WWF champion in 2000 with :lol
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but anybody working for WWE is a part of the evul machine you seem hell bent on wrecking (while watching every show, I'm sure) and "talent" is subjective. Reigns does what he does very well. He's a 265 pound wrecking ball. He's not supposed to be out there doing fancy moves or cutting wacky comedy promos. He punches, spears, looks intense and gets out of town. Leaving with more fans than he started with more times than not.


Says I can't Rep you again yet. :banderas

This Hive Mind mentality regarding who's talented in a totally subjective medium is ridiculous.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I feel like I've said it a million times since the turn of the year, but Reigns just isn't good, at all, imo. Talent-wise he's easily the worst of The Shield in the ring and on the mic. He has the look and intensity going for him, but without the ability to carry his weight in a feud on the mic, and/or deliver the payoff of the feud in a match, he's nowhere near ready for a main event push.

Despite this, I don't hate Reigns, but he simply shouldn't get a main event push just yet. They're giving him too much too soon like what they did with Sheamus and Del Rio, and much like they were, he's not ready. If they keep this super pushing of him up, I am going to hate him, and not in a "I wanna see him lose" way, but a "Reigns is on? What else is on?" way. I mean for christ sake, the guy's pinned CM Punk 3 times in the last month, where the other two Shield members get jobbed out to him, especially Ambrose. I don't know if they should put all their marbles in Ambrose or Rollins either right now, but at least the two of them are great in one of the categories, and passable in the other. 

Reigns should be utilized strictly in a tag team role on TV and do singles matches at House Shows to get better. He shines when he doesn't do much in a match, and is saved for cool spots. Same thing on the mic as well. He has potential because of this, but he's far away from reaching that, in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## 777

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I'm just throwing this out there. 
You guys realize Roman Reigns is a part of the Anoa'i family and has been around professional wrestling his entire life, yes? A Samoan lineage known for producing naturally gifted performers. 

You guys can nit-pick all you want, bottom line, he's really good and likely to keep getting even better.

Anybody suggesting otherwise is just being foolish.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

i don't really get the hype with Reigns.

I mean, he does a pretty intense spear...given eventual promo time, and 1 on 1 matches, if he really is good, i'm sure he'll be able to showcase it and stand out. but i don't feel like i've seen enough of him to think he's anything super special.

Not like im saying he sucks, but in what way is he the "future face" of wwe? i don't really see it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I’m a big fan of the Shield, and I actually like Reigns. If you search Roman Reigns on this forum, I was actually the first guy to make a thread about him and say after his first match on NXT that this guy had “IT”. I now he is green as and Seth and Dean are much better than him on the mic and in the ring, but this guy has “IT” and out of the countless matches the Shield have put on this past year, it has been Reigns who hits some sort of hollywood action type move that everyone remembers.

The spears, the superman punches and now this past Raw dat dropkick! Holy fuck was that so sweet they replayed it twice. It was a smooth a move I have seen done in a long while. And it just came out of nowhere. It wasn’t some set up thing that is choreographed as part of his matches as WWE guys all have their set moves. This one just hit it’s mark perfectly.

Reigns, just like Dean and Seth will all be the top guys in WWE.


----------



## Divine Arion

Those Rollins and Ambrose pics and gifs. *happy face* Just have to love Dean's strut. 

Got a kick out of Roman's grandma comment but found the Rumble statement most intriguing. If one or more are entering, it will be interesting to see if they will eliminate each other personally. I wouldn't be surprised if it did happen lol. Keep building that tension.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah that tends to be a good way to do it. You can always count on the rumble to turn friends into bitter enemies. 8*D


----------



## Rick Sanchez

What if Ambrose takes out Reigns from behind and then Rollins behind him? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a BIG what if right now, but that would really be somethin. Reigns will be the dominant one of the 3 in the rumble I'm sure. What would be so :mark: worthy would be if it was just down to the 3 of them at the end. I don't think the shield will end so soon, though.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah here is a list of the guys Vince wanted to push because they had "the look"
> 
> Vladmir Kozlov
> Nathan Jones
> Chris Masters
> Bobby Lashley
> Khali
> Ryback
> Tensi
> Mason Ryan
> Curtis Axel
> 
> How side those guys work out for Vince?
> 
> The WWE always goes with someone that has "the look" over talent which is the problem.
> And there is nothing wrong with the WWE wanting to have Reigns be a future WWE champion, but hell let him work the mid card first , why hot shot him to the main event just so he can fail?
> 
> Look at what happened to Ryback. Instead of putting Ryback the main event and then no be able to keep up with the likes of Cena and Punk, and it pretty much ruined him, the same thing is going to happen to Reigns. The guy is green as hell and is pretty bad on the mic.
> 
> Just let Reigns dominate the IC/US divisions for a year or two then move him up. Look at how long it took Punk to move up to the main event matches, it took him years. Why should someone less talented just because he has the look vince creams his pants for , jump ahead of everyone else that deserves a main event slot?


Tensai has the look? Since when has a harry slob been considered the look?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I like Reigns but he's not even in my top 5, even though Shield as a group are my current #3 right now behind Punk and Bryan.


----------



## truelove

ambrose eliminating reigns is too obvious and rollins wouldnt turn on either.. the outcome is one is eliminated while the other does nothing to stop it.. so pretty much turning on team work for selfish desires is how I see them in the rumble


----------



## Oxidamus

What were the crowd chanting during their match on Raw? When Rollins was in the ring with Punk.

Sounded like "You can't wrestle" but I don't think it was that. :side:


----------



## Divine Arion

If those three were the last remaining, my face would probably be along the lines of this:










But honestly, it would be really amazing. 

I wonder if Dean will be defending the US Title at the Rumble. I've heard the IC/US title unification rumors at Elimination Chamber but nothing for the Rumble.

To Oxi, they were chanting "New Age Outlaws" but it did really sound like "You can't wrestle." I had to actually turn up my volume to verify it.


----------



## jamal.

Oxi said:


> What were the crowd chanting during their match on Raw? When Rollins was in the ring with Punk.
> 
> Sounded like "You can't wrestle" but I don't think it was that. :side:


New Age Outlaws


----------



## 777

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

There's a distinctive difference between 'the look' and 'a look'.


----------



## the ppls username

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



Ungratefulness said:


> Rollins is my favorite of The Shield but Reigns is better than Ambrose, I don't see anything good about him and all of his singles matches are bad to terrible and he's not great on the mic. Reigns moveset can be exciting at times and he's very good looking, he's got some good qualities.


kill yourself 

LOL @ him being better on the mic than ambrose and LOL @ reigns moveset he doesnt even have a moveset

you iwc nerds i swear


----------



## Roho

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



the ppls username said:


> kill yourself
> 
> LOL @ him being better on the mic than ambrose and LOL @ reigns moveset he doesnt even have a moveset
> 
> you iwc nerds i swear


Actually, the IWC nerds are the ones who would be agreeing with you.


----------



## the ppls username

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

I dont know man , i guess that kid is just an idiot, idk how anyone could possibly think reigns >ambrose at anything. when he was in the ring with punk it couldn't be any more obvious how much of a noob he is


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

For me, Reigns is a very one-dimensional big guy. Almost generic. There's no denying that he works hard and really wants to succeed so puts in more than the required effort and of course that's a healthy positive. 

But shitting on indy guys and people liking indy guys just because they're indy guys is just as unreasonable for people shitting on wwe guys just because they're wwe guys. I don't get the indy vs wwe thing at all. When they're part of the WWE then that's all that matters. Indy guys have to work within that system to succeed. 

What I don't like however is the lack of uniquness that Reigns brings. Other than being a pretty boy big guy, there isn't much else there. However, it's way too soon to start judging and criticising him just because some people in the WWE have shown that they're high on him and see him as a maineventer already. 

At the end of the day, WWE is TV and TV is about looks and auras first and foremost. Was Rock ugly? Was Austin ugly? At most you can say that Foley wasn't the conventional WWE guy, but I don't ever remember anyone talking about how "wwe has a big guy fetish" till I came onto this forum. 

It's a freaking wrestling company ... not dairy queen. They can discriminate based on looks because it adds impact and legitimacy to their bouts. 

Sure guys can get over without looks and take over, but without them they do have a bigger handicap and a lot of guys have gotten over that handicap as well. The WWE discriminates, but not to the point where someone who doesn't have "the look" has absolutely 0 chance. History speaks for itself. 

Is it fair? No. Does it have to be? No. And that's just my opinion. 

At this point however, Reigns barely breaks my top 10. 

I would rank Cena/Bryan/Punk/Orton/Lesnar/Ambrose/Rollins/Bray/Luke Harper in that order above him.


----------



## Old_John




----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*

Haters can suck it...

Believe in the Reigns:reigns:mark:


----------



## Masked Legend

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



That Red said:


> I never got the memo that us IWC guys could only like pencil-armed midget mat technicians. What's wrong with liking the big guy?
> 
> Reigns is the best on the mic in the Shield, and has the most attitude. While Seth Rollins is the best in the ring, Reigns is no slouch.


Just your tipycal Punk mark, bro

At least Reigns doesn't have to complain backstage or suck the IWC's dick to get over, unlike CM Punk.


----------



## DudeLove669

Oxi said:


> What were the crowd chanting during their match on Raw? When Rollins was in the ring with Punk.
> 
> Sounded like "You can't wrestle" but I don't think it was that. :side:


The RAW thread was having a fit with that.

They were chanting "New Age Outlaws". I watched it back a few times and listened very closely. I had to for my sanity otherwise humanity would be dead to me.


----------



## TNA is Here

I'm a little pissed off that the WWE seems to want to push RR the most. It should be Ambrose all the way. I want to see a feud between him and Punk one-on-one with no Shield.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Old_John said:


>


_can't believe they were chanting that during his turn with NAO, it's either they were chanting that to Rollins or to NAO or to both. either way it's rude and when those people jump on to the rollins bandwagon when he's a top babyface during his singles run i know who you guys are. fake.:flip_


----------



## DudeLove669

*******ATTENTION EVERYBODY*******

They were chanting "New Age Outlaws". Not "You Can't Wrestle"


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



GillbergReturns said:


> Tensai has the look? Since when has a harry slob been considered the look?


He had size, and didn't he beat Cena? Vince was trying to book him as a monster but he flopped. You can take him off that list, but I put him on there because he was big and Vince pushed him by giving him a win over Cena which not many people get. Maybe he is a stretch, but all the others on my list fit.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



the ppls username said:


> I dont know man , i guess that kid is just an idiot, idk how anyone could possibly think reigns >ambrose at anything. when he was in the ring with punk it couldn't be any more obvious how much of a noob he is


Apparently Vince Mcmahon and Triple H think Reigns is >Ambrose.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Reigns is an IWC favourite? lol*



birthday_massacre said:


> He had size, and didn't he beat Cena? Vince was trying to book him as a monster but he flopped. You can take him off that list, but I put him on there because he was big and Vince pushed him by giving him a win over Cena which not many people get. Maybe he is a stretch, but all the others on my list fit.


Not just that, wasn't he put in a very high profile program with Steph as well ? I don't think Vince puts anyone in a program with himself or his family until and unless he has big plans for them. There was Test once in this exact same position as Reigns is once as well, but then he was dropped too, wasn't he? 

Another thought that just occurred to me and that is that the WWE makes their pushes far too obvious nowadays and that actually hurts their guys from getting as over as they could if allowed to do so organically. 

Reigns was getting over as a monster and people are really backing him. But instead of having him booked so obviously as they have, had they continued the slow build, his stock would have been higher. Not just amongst the casuals, but also the smarks and IWC.


----------



## Lazyking

The IWC would likely love Reigns more if he was ready for this spot. He's not. Has little to do with build. Also in today's WWE, this is a slow build. He's not even going to be big time player until at least Summerslam.


----------



## Oxidamus

DudeLove669 said:


> *******ATTENTION EVERYBODY*******
> 
> They were chanting "New Age Outlaws". Not "You Can't Wrestle"





jamal. said:


> New Age Outlaws





Divine Arion said:


> To Oxi, they were chanting "New Age Outlaws" but it did really sound like "You can't wrestle." I had to actually turn up my volume to verify it.



Thanks. :lol

For some reason it didn't sound like it. They chanted it once or maybe even twice before and I could hear it perfectly fine. That instance sounded different.


----------

